# Official October Team Bumpkins



## Chaos

Hey all,

I was just wondering if we are going to have an October Mums thread. I'd love to talk to other Mums due then. I just didn't know how it's gone about to start it as I'm a newbie and I noticed previous months have one..

Thanks! :)


-------
:pink: = 39
:blue: = 49
:yellow: = 6o

*October Due Dates.*

*1st October*
FunnyBunny :yellow:
Chaos :pink:
Sam76 :blue:
RubyLei :blue:
Sesame :yellow:
Adra :yellow:
dreamer56 :yellow:
katethegeek :pink:
Thrussell :pink: *Baby girl Born 16th September ~ 7lb 2oz*
special_kala :pink:
Bana :yellow:

*2nd October*
CharliesMom :pink:
Danuta :yellow:
RebaMC Expecting Twins! :pink: :blue:*Babies Matilda (Tilly) Grace and Jasper (Jas) Gabriel born 24th August. 5lb1oz & 5lb15oz*
kerribo :yellow:
xTaylorsMummy :blue:

*3rd October*
jayne191284 :blue:
daphy :yellow:

*4th October*
Pootle33 :blue:
Nikki_j :yellow:
CarlandMolly :yellow:
michx2009 :yellow:
Eala :pink:
Kaites :pink:
Daopdesign :blue:

*5th October*
Stick2000 :pink:
AngelMummy :blue:
Bickers :pink:

*6th October*
jlosomerset :blue:
Krissssiiii.x :pink:
fancyk500 :blue:

*7th October*
Hopedance :blue: *Baby Samual Born Monday 3rd August. 3lbs 4oz via C Section.*
Mommyw/Baby2 :yellow:
Welsh_mum2be:yellow:
Laraa :pink:
Loulabell84 :pink:
Gunners Mamma:yellow:

*8th October*
Jacks :pink:
Kbee :blue:
jadesh101 :pink: *Baby Kiera Cariad born Saturday 5th October. 5lbs 12oz via C Section.*
radioDJ:yellow:
hunnibunni10:yellow:

*9th October*
Msangie11 :pink:
florabean1981 :blue:
baby.love :pink:
selina-ann:yellow:
Ladyty2k :pink:

*10th October*
lexy604 :blue:
jjj
lepaskilf :blue:
Louisaandcoco :pink:

*11th October*
Bingers :pink:
Neon:yellow:
BubbleOnBoard :pink:
Awayagain :yellow:
Djgirl1976 :blue:

*12th October*
Lucilou:yellow:

*13th October*
my1stbump :blue:
bailey4eva :blue:
tj1091 :pink:

*14th October*
Hopedance :blue:
Keerthy:yellow:
georgia3plus1 :yellow:
oct-bump:yellow:

*15th October*
tj1091 :pink:
Rayah123 :blue:
craftymum:yellow:
jacs:yellow:
Lyre :blue:

*16th October*
Jo_79 :blue:

*17th October*
mer01 :pink:
Colsy :yellow:
Britt1986 :blue:
znwinnie :pink:

*18th October*
Anababe :blue:
H702 :blue:
pinklilackiss :pink:
MillyMolly :blue:
FirstPrincess :pink:

*19th October*
Dom85 :blue:
Mumof42009 :blue:* Baby boy born 17th September ~ 4lbs and 15oz!*
Neferet :blue:
Pip Holder :yellow:
Littlekitten8 :blue:
Neferet :blue:
RFbump :Girl:

*20th October*
MrsO29 :blue:
Ashrxxx
R&JBabybean :pink:
excitedbecky1 :yellow:
Katieee :blue:
janey09 :blue:

*21st October*
Eswift :yellow:
KKSARAH :pink:
aimee-lou:yellow:
jesse k + x :blue:
angels330:yellow:
per16:pink:

*22nd October*
Loopylj :blue:
Obeez :yellow:
cinnamongirl :blue:
HoneySunshine:yellow:
Cloud9mummy :blue: 

*23rd October*
Nanaki:yellow:
Reedy :yellow:
RaInBoWs :pink: 
Mummy~L :blue:
amandas:yellow:
katieeeee :blue:
Lindak :blue:
MeggieMoo88 :blue:
SarahJayne_X :blue:
HarmonyBunny :blue:

*24th October*
Amberley:yellow:
Bonfloss :pink: *Baby girl born 24th September*
Sobersadie :pink:
Elainegee :blue:
Charlottesma:yellow:
madkoi_baby:yellow:
Kte:yellow:
Abigail_71:yellow:
abigail_71:yellow:
trinitydm:yellow:

*25th October*
madkoi_baby :blue:
Yemii_2009 

*26th October*
Maffie :blue:
Afarish88 :yellow:
katet26 :yellow:
babystar :blue:

*27th October*
Shell1983 :yellow:
Pocketbird30 :yellow:
lou1979 :yellow:
Liz101 :yellow:
CatStorey :blue:

*28th October*
Helz81 :blue:
Natalie Flynn :blue:
Lucy Lu :yellow:
i_am_amy :yellow:HippoBelly :yellow:

*29th October*
Nickij :yellow:
Pink1981 :blue:
SoonToBeMom :yellow:

*30th October*
Lazy Leo:yellow:
nfm3 :pink:
Snowy :pink:
Panda97 :pink:
bananatea:yellow:
sallybaybii:yellow:
karentia :pink:
Sarah301009 :pink:


----------



## hopedance

i'm due in october too, on the 7th. which date are you due? i think most october mums haven't moved over from 1st tri yet, there is always confusion over when 1st tri ends, lol.


----------



## stick2000

Hi, I'm due on 5 October. Haven't posted much but lurk most days reading posts. I've recently started to read threads on this forum as I near the end of first tri. 

Was hoping sickness would have gone by now but it hasn't ...... although has died down a bit. I've lost nearly a stone since I found out I was pregnant at the end of January and don't seem to have put any weight on - but belly has expanded and need to go and but some new work trousers the weekend. I think most of it is still bloat but is definitely getting harder.

I'm sure this thread will get busier as more move over from first tri.


----------



## Chaos

Doh, that makes sense (re them still being over in 1st Trimester)

I'm due 1st October. 

Yes the morning sickness was horrid from week 4 thru to 12. From week 10 till last Friday I basically did not eat a thing. I just couldn't face it. Lucky my want for food has come back with a vengeance. *touch wood* I've not felt sick in a couple of weeks, of course not that has been taken over by round ligament pain!

I had to get a belly band at 8 weeks lol. I've gone from a 32inch flat belly to a 41 inch looking like I swallowed a bowling ball!


----------



## loulabell84

i will be comimg over from first tri next week (altough i do feel as if i have outgrown the threads in there now)
i would love to join the october mums thread if one is started. i am due on the 7th of october.

xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Chaos - just start a thread and people will join it :)


----------



## keerthy

hi,

Am due on 14th october ........ 
I don't post much these days...... Coz I am having limited access to Internet!!!!!

I am just waiting for the october team bumpkins to join us :)

Cheers,

Keerthy


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hi, I'm due on the 1st Oct too Chaos. Great to see Oct mummies moving over to 2nd tri.


----------



## kiki

Chaos, you have practically started your thread here!! Just change the title to 'Official October Team Bumpkins' and you are set!! Then when October mummies move over they will have a home!!!


Welcome to all you October mums!!!

xxx


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone

I am due on October 4th!! Cant believe we made it to 2nd trimester, the 1st one seemed so long........! I am still feeling sick although a bit better today and have been struggling feeling so tired but that also better today!! Look forward to speaking to everyone over the next few weeks.


----------



## angelmummy

Hi everyone, i am due 5th Oct. Was not sure when to move over really. Is is the end of 13 weeks or beginning?? LOL confused. I am 13+1 today.


----------



## Chaos

kiki said:


> Chaos, you have practically started your thread here!! Just change the title to 'Official October Team Bumpkins' and you are set!! Then when October mummies move over they will have a home!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to all you October mums!!!
> 
> xxx

lol I guess I did! Okie I'll change the title. I apologize if I stepped on anyone's toes with this (ie normal monthly thread starters!) Sorry :)


----------



## Chaos

kiki said:


> Chaos, you have practically started your thread here!! Just change the title to 'Official October Team Bumpkins' and you are set!! Then when October mummies move over they will have a home!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to all you October mums!!!
> 
> xxx

lol I guess I did! Okie I'll change the title. I apologize if I stepped on anyone's toes with this (ie normal monthly thread starters!) Sorry :)

Ps : how do I change the topic name? It won't let me on the OP?


----------



## Chaos

Yikes, double post. Ok I figured out how to change the title after much clicking lol.

Funny Bunny ~ Thats great we are due the same day! The first things our friends said to us when we told them the due date was "We know what YOU was doing on NYE" haha.

Angelmummy ~ I was wondering that too as I thought it was at wk 12 but then I read at wk 13.

I was looking at the other monthly threads, do I need to put peoples due dates on the first post? (or do you want me to?)


----------



## nikki_j

Helloooo,

I am not sure when we are allowed to move into this one either (hehe) but I have been lurking here for a little while.

I'm due October 4th :) 1st tri seemed to go reallllly slow. Now my next goalpost is my next scan on 3rd June. Aaaages away. Although everyone is saying it will fly by!!

xxx


----------



## sam76

hello im due on the 1st too xxx please add me on xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopedance

i think i feel ready to move over to 2nd tri now. once you are 13 + 1, you are 1 day into your 14th week of pregnancy, so i think that counts!! :rofl: besides, my morning sickness is long gone and my bump is starting to appear, so things are more relevant in here now. i'm so glad we've made it!!


----------



## charliesmom

Oct 2! :)


----------



## rubylei

I'm october 1st too theres loads of us due then!


----------



## baby.love

Thought i'd drop by and see all the 2nd Tri bumpkins lol! Save me a decent seat girls as i'll be over next week :wohoo:

:hugs: to you all & Chaos thanks for starting the thread :D


----------



## Pudding-x123

Oh wow! October mummies already! 

I concieved in october!

welcome! It's wonderful here! But I'm going to third tri in a week! Scary!

Enjoy your journey and any worries and we will gladly settle your nerves!

xxxx BB2 xxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, can I move over with you?? Am due 6th October, had nuchal scan yesterday, will know resultson Monday, fingers x all good thou!!! x


----------



## Chaos

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I fell off the face of the earth. I flew to England on Tuesday and after 15 hours traveling was pretty wiped out. I fell asleep at 6pm England time and am now wide awake (its midnight!) lol.

So I think I can feel my lil girl moving some what. Now when I lay on my belly, Its pressure in my womb and like a lil fish is swimming left to right lol. Its not any specific kicks or punches, just the pressure of something moving in there. Guess Mum can't lay on her belly any more cause someone is bugging out about it lol.

The first thing I did when I landed was went to Mcdonalds and got the English version of a Chicken sandwich (its totally different in America) omg it was SO good lol. Then tonight I had fish and chips for dinner and tomorrow fully intend on getting a battered sausage. Oh English food how I've missed you.

Hey nikki_j, Sam76, Hopedance, Charliesmom, Rubylei, Baby.Love and jlosomerset. I'll update the first post with your due dates :)

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## Chaos

rubylei said:


> I'm october 1st too theres loads of us due then!

I guess we were all doing the same thing on New Years Eve ... you know ... sitting on the sofa eating crumpets, drinking tea and waiting for the stork to knock our front door *ahem* ;)


----------



## Chaos

baby.love said:


> Thought i'd drop by and see all the 2nd Tri bumpkins lol! Save me a decent seat girls as i'll be over next week :wohoo:
> 
> :hugs: to you all & Chaos thanks for starting the thread :D

Yw :) What's your due date? It was hurting my mummy brain trying to work it out haha.

BB2 ~ Thank you :hug:


----------



## Adra

Add me to the list of those due Oct 1st :)


----------



## baby.love

Chaos said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Thought i'd drop by and see all the 2nd Tri bumpkins lol! Save me a decent seat girls as i'll be over next week :wohoo:
> 
> :hugs: to you all & Chaos thanks for starting the thread :D
> 
> Yw :) What's your due date? It was hurting my mummy brain trying to work it out haha.
> 
> BB2 ~ Thank you :hug:Click to expand...

I wont know till monday for sure and will be joining you next week, i am still in 1st Tri running the October thread in there.... Cant wait to come over though, see you next week, cant wait to chat to you more :hugs:


----------



## nikki_j

Chaos said:


> rubylei said:
> 
> 
> I'm october 1st too theres loads of us due then!
> 
> I guess we were all doing the same thing on New Years Eve ... you know ... sitting on the sofa eating crumpets, drinking tea and waiting for the stork to knock our front door *ahem* ;)Click to expand...

Haha, :rofl: so funny - was thinking that when I was looking at how close all the due dates are!!! My best friend is a midwife, and she says it actually gets really busy in September / October with women giving birth (what with everyone getting *jolly* throughout the christmas period and New Years! Lol. I find that quite amusing.

I personally feel fine, no sickness etc, however, my boobs are still reeeeally sore. Don't have much of a bump at the mo. Although I must say I look like I have a bump at night more than in the morning!

How are you girls? xxx


----------



## sam76

well im excited to be here, and then in 5 weeks i can find out the sex of our baby, i really think its a boy, does anyone have a funny feeling like that xxxx


----------



## Chaos

Hey October bumps! :)

Hows your weekend going? I just went out to lunch for my sisters Birthday, I'm knackered now and in need of a nap haha.
I'm flying back to America on Tuesday, not looking forward to the flight cause I got a 5 hr layover in Chicago. Boo!

:hug: to all :)


----------



## sesame

Hi -

Please add me to the October 1 due dates!

-Sesame


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

Hi again Ladies! Second Tri already! Whohoo!

How have all of you been? I can't WAIT to find out what we are having. I have this HUGE feeling it is going to be a girl.

Anyone decided on names yet?

Oct 7th is my due date btw, if you want to add me to the list.


----------



## Jacks

Hiya i'm due 8th october!


----------



## Kbee

Hi all,
I am due on the 8th as well........nice to have a home in 2nd tri.
Hers to all having a happy next few months.
xx


----------



## jo_79

Hiya im sneaking in a couple of days early if you dont mind!!

Due on 16th


----------



## jenwigan

welcome over all october mummies to be :D cant believe you are all coming over now :O i got my positive preg test in october times going to quick now good luck to you all :D xxx


----------



## pootle33

Evening everyone

Well now into the 15th week and I think......the nausea could be easing.... was wondering when it might finally happen!!! I also dont feel quite as tired as did 1/2 weeks ago so feeling much better.

Have double test a week today and hopefully get to hear baby's heart that day too. Wish it was our 2nd scan but thats not until 15th May but I do feel like time is speeding up a bit now and bought my very first thing for the baby at the weekend - 3 babygrows. Have picked nursery furniture but probably wait a few more weeks before we order anything! Ooohhhh its so exciting now.

Does anyone feel anything yet? I know its officially too early according to the books as most say 16 weeks onwards but I swear I occasionally feel things which are feeling in my stomach I cant ever remember feeling before.....!


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, got my second scan date thru today, 27th May so will be 21+1, am sure I will be huge by then!!! Had nuchal scan last wed and was told if high risk would have a phone call today......and no phone call so fingers x all good!!
Hope everyone doing well x


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies,

How's everyone doing????

I have been having palpitations since yday and fully tired!!!!!! Aarrrrrgghhhhh! My husband is at his moms and he has to travel about 9 hours!!! I just need him so much...... I have become too attached to him after my :bfp:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls, thought i'd pop in and say hi as from tomorrow i will be over in 2nd Tri :D

Can i be added to the list please .. My EDD is the 14th 

See you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

WoooHooo Hello 2nd Tri bumpkins...Look who has moved in

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jlosomerset

Well done baby.love, welcome to 2nd tri, its quite quiet over here compared to 1st tri, needs livening up!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

jo_79, good luck with nuchal today hun, hope they dont keep you waiting too long!!! x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Jlo yep its awfull quiet over here isnt it... and i am already missing being in charge of the thread :rofl: I aint even on the list yet :cry:

Jo_79 best of luck hun :) Hurry back with a pic x


----------



## keerthy

baby.love said:


> Hiya Jlo yep its awfull quiet over here isnt it... and i am already missing being in charge of the thread :rofl: I aint even on the list yet :cry:
> 
> Jo_79 best of luck hun :) Hurry back with a pic x

:happydance::happydance: welcome baby.love!!!!!! yayyyy!!!!! 

I am happy I got my wireless activated today I missed BnB so much!!!!


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Keerthy how are you hun?


----------



## jo_79

Yay im here!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi all :hi:

Got scan at 2.15 today so will post pics when i get back later

My sickness feeling seems to have returned the last couple of days :(


----------



## baby.love

Yaaay Jo_79 :hugs: ... Aint 2nd Tri Bumpkins like a ghost town, reminds me of the early days in 1st Tri....


----------



## keerthy

Baby.love - am doing great honey! How are u and bubba doing????my tiredness getting better,.... my sugar levels going down! so doc advised me to always keep a chocolate next to me in case I get tired!!!! but... I am hating sweets now!!!!! my next scan will be in the b/w 16th and 20th week! Arghhhh 2nd tri is making pregnancy "real" isn't it!!!??!!!

Good Luck for your scan Jo!!!!! how exciting isn't it????


----------



## baby.love

Yep its all very real now Keerthy! Me and bubba are plodding along perfectly thanks.. Proper exhausted all the time though. Got our gender scan on May 2nd so really looking forward to that, but have my consultant on April 27th to see if i can go for a natural birth.

I am the opposite to you and love chocolate..infact anything sugary is my best friend lol. Savoury food bores me :(


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hey all, Finally have time to sit down and write something... Feeling very tired today, really wanted cheese on toast yet after makin it I couldnt eat it :( I wish I had someone here for company tho, living on my own is getting boring now haha!!

How is everyone?? Hoping to get a scan from the hosp in 3 weeks to find out the sex of my baby - im so impatient and not knowin is killing me lol xx


----------



## jo_79

Oh ive gone off chocolate too, which usually i eat too much of it so maybe not a bad thing, im into spicy food and savoury things - especially mashed potato atm!

Seems so long ago that none of us could believe it was actually real!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I know, I remember doing my pregnancy test thinking it was lying to me haha... xx


----------



## keerthy

jo_79 said:


> Oh ive gone off chocolate too, which usually i eat too much of it so maybe not a bad thing, im into spicy food and savoury things - especially mashed potato atm!
> 
> I
> 
> Seems so long ago that none of us could believe it was actually real!

It's the same with me!!!!! 
I am loving all curries.... LOL

Am feeling super super tired everyday!!!!! Just can't believe am in 2nd tri....,,,., but pregnancy seems getting real!!! :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, just got back from a trip to town, bought DS1 lots of clothes for the 'summer', he has shot up loads and nothing is fitting him, good old Primark!! Could really do with a little sleep now thou but my 2 boys r having none of it, lol!!!
I'm the same loving anything savoury, even better if someone else makes it for me, mmm!! Was the opposite with the other two and needed a daily sugar fix!!!
Had my nuchal results back today, finally, all low risk, yay!!!!


----------



## jo_79

Am back!! Got my scan done, for some reason they are posting my final definite EDD to me with the scan report - bit confused by that.

Baby looked all good - looks like its got long legs. I cant believe its grown so much since my scan 2 weeks ago :)


----------



## Chaos

Hey Hey! :)

Well I'm back from England. (got back at 1AM last night after 24 hours of travel, phew) 

United airlines are on my voodoo doll with pins list. Lots of horrible things, one being them watching me struggle at 15 wks pregnant with a 45lb and 25lb suitcase on to the scales whilst 4 staff stood, watched and talked.

I did really bad with a "healthy diet" last week haha. I basically lived off battered sausages, fish and chips, and English breakfasts!

At the rate people back home are buying stuff for the baby, we're not going to have to buy a thing! I have my sister coming to stay for a month in July, then again for 2 weeks at the end of Oct with her Mum and 2 brothers and then for Christmas my Nan, Uncle and Auntie are coming! (all with suitcases of baby stuff lol)

My belly is getting massive. It was 41 inches before I went to England, I'm scared to measure it now haha. Hubby said it looks a lot bigger (Pre pregnancy a 32 inch flat belly!!) We'll all have to post some bump pics :)

How is everyone else doing?

Sesame, Mommyw/Baby2, Jacks, Kbee, jo_79, baby.love, ~ I added you to the list :)

jenwigan ~ Thank you for the welcome :)

Pootle33 ~ lil Pickle was very active here ... swimming left to right. Its so odd, like a pressure of a lil fish swimming around lol. While I was in England I think I felt a kick, I'm not sure never having felt one before, but it felt like someone flicked the inside of me, was most odd! I bet you are feeling something! :)

Keerthy ~ How are the palps doing?


----------



## baby.love

Ok maybe i have gone mad but i dont see my name on the list :dohh: Sorry Chaos 

Yummy battered sausage...I am having jumbo sausage tonight :D


----------



## baby.love

Ok mine has updated now :rofl: Bloody hell i am going mad i reckon!


----------



## Chaos

baby.love said:


> Ok maybe i have gone mad but i dont see my name on the list :dohh: Sorry Chaos
> 
> Yummy battered sausage...I am having jumbo sausage tonight :D

Hmm strange .. try pushing F5 when your browser window is open, it will refresh the cache .. lemme know if it still aint showing :)

I had battered sausage and chips 3 days in a row haha. Thing is, I am *REALLY* craving it right now, 4000 miles away!


----------



## baby.love

All updated now Chaos thank you :hugs:

OMG a craving 4000 miles away OUCH **puts a sausage in a parcel for Chaos**


----------



## jlosomerset

Ooh ladies, forgot to say I bought a doppler today, am sooo excited cant wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Chaos

jlosomerset said:


> Ooh ladies, forgot to say I bought a doppler today, am sooo excited cant wait for it to arrive!!!

Oh I really want one of these .. kinda expensive tho. I get so paranoid about lil pickle, it'd be nice just to have that reassurance. I noticed one in Target the other day for about 40 bucks ...


----------



## baby.love

Jlo what sort did you get? I love mine and listen in every couple of days.

I have the Hi.Bebe :)


----------



## Adra

I didn't end up on the list....

Already wearing maternity pants at work as my work pants are too uncomfortable. I am at the stage where regular pants are too tight and hurt, but maternity pants are too big and slip down. 

And my maternity pants are more flattering than my work pants.


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> Jlo what sort did you get? I love mine and listen in every couple of days.
> 
> I have the Hi.Bebe :)

I have bought the AppleBabe one from Ebay, I am obsessed with Ebay!!, the reviews sounded ok, so fingers x, got it for £21 plus postage, hope they send it quickly, think I got used to seeing midwife more often in last 2 pregnancies so will be nice to be able to hear hb inbetween appointments. Seeing midwife at 17 weeks then not again until 29 weeks!!!


----------



## Chaos

Adra said:


> I didn't end up on the list....
> 
> Already wearing maternity pants at work as my work pants are too uncomfortable. I am at the stage where regular pants are too tight and hurt, but maternity pants are too big and slip down.
> 
> And my maternity pants are more flattering than my work pants.

Added :)


----------



## Adra

Chaos said:


> Adra said:
> 
> 
> I didn't end up on the list....
> 
> Already wearing maternity pants at work as my work pants are too uncomfortable. I am at the stage where regular pants are too tight and hurt, but maternity pants are too big and slip down.
> 
> And my maternity pants are more flattering than my work pants.
> 
> Added :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) Now I feel included! :D


----------



## jlosomerset

Ladies, for those of you on Facebook I have created a Team Bumpkins group, come along and join, its just me at the mo!!!


----------



## Chaos

Ok ladies, calling all bump pictures!! :)

Here's mine for 15 weeks. I think she's gonna be a world class swimmer, cause she's been going from left to right for the last 30 mins :shock:

Oh I got a special pregnancy belly bar whilst in England. Its soft flexible plastic and is longer than the average belly bar.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/15Weeks.jpg

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/15weeksFront.jpg


----------



## keerthy

Chaos said:


> Keerthy ~ How are the palps doing?

Palps are gone atm! but I am still scared they will get back any time... they are scary!!!!!!

My tiredness has reached peaks now..... gotta eat something every 2 hours!?!
anyone else feel the same?

Chaos - fantastic bump!!!!!! mine looks similar to urs !!!!!! @ 13 weeks! 

So exciting isn't it?!?:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all. How are we all?

Chaos thats a fab bump you have there :) 
I will post my new bump pics later today, i have popped some more now :happydance:

Keerthy my tiredness is still in full force! i think around 14 weeks it starts to calm down though!!!!


----------



## jo_79

Oh my god im sooooo tired!! Despite being asleep before 10 last night i couldnt get up this morning - finally dragged myself up at 8.30 - late for work but never mind. 

OH has got a cold bug which i think im catching too :( got a wedding reception to go to tonight, really cant be bothered but i promised to go.

Do you think a dress is over the top for an evening reception, its the only thing i can fit into at the moment that isnt jeans!


----------



## baby.love

Jo_79 i think a dress would be nice :) 

Sorry you are ill :( My son has yet another tummy bug and its driving me nuts now.


----------



## jo_79

my niece and nephew have had sickness bug but ive stayed clear of them - i cant be doing with having that too. im seriously thinking im gonna fall asleep on my desk.

i went to asda on the way home last night and bought some frog booties and bibs - oh will not let me buy the matching sleep suit cos he said his baby is not dressing like up an animal lol it is proper cute though


----------



## lucilou

hi all.... just peeking my head around the door..... I have my first scan in precisely one hour and if that goes well, I'll be sneaking in to 2nd tri later.... hope that's ok!


----------



## baby.love

Yaaay Lucilou good luck with the scan hun.. I am sure all will be fine and you will be a 2nd tri bumpkin :wohoo:

Cant wait to see pics of your bubs :baby:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls and Bumps!

15 weeks today!!! :happydance: 25 to go! lol

Gawd I woke up with a cracking headache this morning. I think its because I am a bit dehydrated cause I woke up really thirsty last night and couldn't be bothered to go get a drink lol.

I think I'm pretty much over the jetlag, I went to bed at 10 last night and slept right thru till 530am. I only have one full day and tomorrow a half day, and then the weekend to myself, so its getting me back in to it nice and slow. I can't wait till I give up work in August haha.

So after reading here I was looking at dopplers last night. I've found one (stork) for 6 months for 88 bucks. (around 50 GBP) It will take me right up to my due date. That's pretty good seeing as all the other sites where over 150 bucks for that! They need to get a form signed from my OB as it is considered a grade two medical equipment, so I'm going to call them today to ask if its ok if the company faxes the form for him to sign. I'm pretty excited. More so as it will put my mind at rest as I've had a MS before.

Keerthy ~ I'm glad the palps are gone. I have (and always have had) low BP (90/60) and I get those palps every time I stand up, along with everything going black, I always manage to stay somewhat standing tho haha. They aint fun! Re bump, I was convinced I was growing a 13 year old child until I had my first scan, it popped out at 8 weeks! I've never had a belly before in my life lol. She's 41 inches around at the moment.

BabyLove ~ Looking forward to seeing your bump :)

Jo ~ I think a dress will be fine :) Just wear what you're comfortable in. I was pretty much in the "I can't be bothered to move, I just want to sleep" phase up until around week 13. Lets home it passes for you soon :) Hope you feel better soon https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/getwell.gif

Lucilou ~ Welcome! Good luck at the scan, looking forward to seeing them. Don't forget to let us know your due date when you get back so I can stick you on the front page.



baby.love said:


> Cant wait to see pics of your bubs

You know, this is what I get for trying to post at 7am .. I could have *swore* you said "Cant wait to see pics of your buns" .. I was like woooah haha.

Ok I need to go eat a horse as the baby demands and get my butt in the shower. 

Have a great day everyone. https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/group-hug2.gif


----------



## baby.love

Chaos said:


> Mornin' Girls and Bumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of your bubs
> 
> *You know, this is what I get for trying to post at 7am .. I could have *swore* you said "Cant wait to see pics of your buns" .. I was like woooah haha.
> *
> 
> Have a great day everyone. https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/group-hug2.gifClick to expand...

:shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I just laughed so much OMG


----------



## keerthy

Hi all, 

Hows everyone doing today????? 
I have been toooo tired! just hate to eat!!! just pushing myself to eat healthy.. arrrggghh!!! thats so difficult. 

I have both bad and good days..... sometimes I am full of energy for a week and tiredness for another!!!!! 

Chaos - My doc thinks, I am eating less and my sugar levels go down.... which leads to palps!!! hehhh! I carry a chocolate wherever I go! LOL!!!!!


----------



## hopedance

wow fab bump chaos!!! i am jealous - i do not look preg at all, just fat!

kerthy - i am carrying chocolate everywhere too, i keep having dizzy spells. i had one while i was driving last week and it totally freaked me out, i had to pull over until it passed then headed for the nearest garage to buy sugar! so after that, i have chocolate in my handbag, but i keep eating it when i'm not feeling dizzy. omnomnom!


----------



## keerthy

Hopedance - its so scary isn't it!!!!! thank god I need not drive here as am 'jobless' atm! LOL!!!! and I am in India at my moms..... so I am actually lazily sitting at home!!!! 

I am hungry every 2 hours..... hehehhh! but I am full very soon..... I am already waiting to get my normal appetite back! goshhhh! Pregnancy isn't as easy as I thought!!!!


----------



## Bingers

Hi

Glad to see everybody is getting on well. I have only posted once before but keep checking how everybody else is doing. Can I be added to the list please - EDD is 11 October? 

Also can anybody tell me when I will have my second appointment with the midwife? I had my booking appointment 5 or so weeks ago and first scan 3 weeks ago and am now 13 weeks + 4 days pregnant. I am not bothered about seeing her but as nothing has been arranged I'm note sure whether I should contact her??


----------



## hopedance

you should see her again at around 16 weeks. i had the same questions as you, about being not sure how to get in touch, but mine phoned me this morning to book an appointment. did you see her last time at your GPs surgery, or somewhere else? if it was at the GP surgery, you can probably phone up to book in to see her again for 16 weeks (do you have that list in the front of your notes of when you need to see who?) or see if you can talk to her. you should have a number in your notes too, for the team who are meant to be looking after you.


----------



## Bingers

Thanks hopedance. I have got her number so will give her a call as I have had to arrange everything to date! Thanks again


----------



## jo_79

OMG i have to share this - just found out from a lady i deal with for work thats she is 7 weeks pregnant despite the dr telling her for 16yrs she'll never ever get pg.

I am so happy for her!


----------



## lucilou

knock knock.... can I officially come in?


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My scan was fine.... feel like I was worrying about nothing now, but I suppose that's normal!

It was amazing... I was like, whoa, there's a little person in there! just trying to work out how to load my pics... 

Due date is 12 October, so Chaos if you could put me on the list I'll feel like I really belong! Also off to try to get the team bumpkins logo to add to my signature...

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: welcome over Lucilou .. so pleased your scan went well :D


----------



## Chaos

Wow work is dragging today .. its 11am ... can I go home yet?!

Lucilou and Bingers ~ I'll add you to the list when I get home tonight as I have it saved on my desktop.

So I just ordered my doppler for 84 bucks! They are going to fax my Dr the form to sign and then it will take 2-4 business days to get to me, so hopefully next week :)

Jo ~ That is awesome news about your friend :)

Keerthy ~ I was hungry all the time and then around 11 weeks I lost my appitite for about 2 weeks, now I'm totally starving all the time again. Baby needs to make up its mind!

I don't think she likes the waist band of my scrubs cause she aint half swishing around where it sits lol.

Ok back to work!


----------



## Neon

Hi everyone! :happydance:

I wondered if it's OK to join (Chaos :hugs:) as I am now 13+4 ! (4 days ahead)

Went for my dating scan today. So relieved! Here's a pic :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







090409datingscanforfb.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Chaos

Bleh, still at work. 3.5 hrs to go! On the plus side we're eating out tonight .. Mexican! 

Hey Neon and welcome :) :hug: I'll add you to the list when I get home.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Neon welcome over sweetie :hugs: Great pic x


----------



## Chaos

Ok, Bingers and Lucilou .. list updated 

Neon, what is your exact due date?


----------



## keerthy

hi all, 

hows everyone doing today????? 
I am doing OK!!!! have some weird pulls and aches down there... they last for a few seconds - which I think are normal... as everything is stretching and settling inside!!!!!! 
Anyone feeling the same? Should I be worried? 

I just made fruit salad for myself with a little honey pepper and salt!!!!! tastes bad...... as I am hating sweet food these days! but had to push it in 'coz its healthy!!!!! :)


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' all,

Eh ickky work today, only till 1pm though so I'll finally be able to unpack my suitcases this afternoon lol.

How's everyone feeling?

Keerthy ~ Yup, sounds like round ligament pains to me. I went through a week where my right side was all crampy and achey like that. If you're unsure just give your midwife a bell and ask her :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Does no one else want to join the Facebook Team Bumpkins group? We r only 2 at the mo and could do with some company on the page


----------



## baby.love

I just joined Jlo xx


----------



## Neon

Chaos said:


> Neon, what is your exact due date?

Hi Chaos - does help (sorry) 11 October. Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## lucilou

Chaos said:


> Ok, Bingers and Lucilou .. list updated
> 
> Neon, what is your exact due date?



Yay! Thanks chaos!


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok?

I am all excited as i moved up a box on my ticker :yipee:


----------



## baby.love

*Mer i got you a little present to welcome you to 2nd tri bumpkins, i hope you like it xx*

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/spam-1.jpg


:rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Chaos said:


> Keerthy ~ Yup, sounds like round ligament pains to me. I went through a week where my right side was all crampy and achey like that. If you're unsure just give your midwife a bell and ask her :)

yup, I thought the same too.... they have reduced now! but feel them now and then!!!! 

Have an appointment with my gynaecologist on monday.... will tell him then anyways! The advantage of being in India.... Lol!!!! 

Just had my lunch! Rice with spinach curry.... I found it delicious today! weird.. as I dont enjoy it that much! 

Hows everyone doing today?????


----------



## Chaos

Added Neon.

Urgh today is the third day I've woken up with a headache. I think I need my neck adjusted and that's gonna have to wait till Monday. I gave in and took pain killers just now.

What's everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## jlosomerset

Chaos said:


> Added Neon.
> 
> Urgh today is the third day I've woken up with a headache. I think I need my neck adjusted and that's gonna have to wait till Monday. I gave in and took pain killers just now.
> 
> What's everyone have planned for the weekend?

Me too Chaos, I keep waking up with them, not sure if I'm getting to warm or if its because I'm not sleeping well - boobies hurting lots!!! Need a nice relaxing massage me thinks!!


----------



## lucilou

jlosomerset said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> Added Neon.
> 
> Urgh today is the third day I've woken up with a headache. I think I need my neck adjusted and that's gonna have to wait till Monday. I gave in and took pain killers just now.
> 
> What's everyone have planned for the weekend?
> 
> Me too Chaos, I keep waking up with them, not sure if I'm getting to warm or if its because I'm not sleeping well - boobies hurting lots!!! Need a nice relaxing massage me thinks!!Click to expand...

I've been waking up with mild headaches for the last few days and I think it might be dehydration - I try not to drink too much in the evenings so I don't need to pee during the night, but then I wake up in the morning feeling totally parched so I can't win. I've been keeping a bottle of water next to my bed so I can take a big gulp when I wake up, then within a few minutes I feel a bit better. It's usually a bit warm though... maybe I need a fridge next to my bed, or send hubby to the fridge every morning for me!


----------



## jlosomerset

lucilou said:


> jlosomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> Added Neon.
> 
> Urgh today is the third day I've woken up with a headache. I think I need my neck adjusted and that's gonna have to wait till Monday. I gave in and took pain killers just now.
> 
> What's everyone have planned for the weekend?
> 
> Me too Chaos, I keep waking up with them, not sure if I'm getting to warm or if its because I'm not sleeping well - boobies hurting lots!!! Need a nice relaxing massage me thinks!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been waking up with mild headaches for the last few days and I think it might be dehydration - I try not to drink too much in the evenings so I don't need to pee during the night, but then I wake up in the morning feeling totally parched so I can't win. I've been keeping a bottle of water next to my bed so I can take a big gulp when I wake up, then within a few minutes I feel a bit better. It's usually a bit warm though... maybe I need a fridge next to my bed, or send hubby to the fridge every morning for me!Click to expand...

Thanks for that, you could be right, I dont tend to drink after 9 o'clock and not the earliest of risers in the morning, will give the water a go and see if it does the trick


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> *Mer i got you a little present to welcome you to 2nd tri bumpkins, i hope you like it xx*
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/spam-1.jpg
> 
> 
> :rofl:

aww hun you shouldnt have, no seriously you shouldnt have i hate spam :hissy::hissy::hissy:
anyway hiii im here :happydance::happydance: i made it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mer01

ohhh can i go on the list for the 17th please :blush:


----------



## CarlandMolly

My girlfriend is due on October 4th.
I was on October Bumpkins thread in trimester 1 aswell.


----------



## lexy604

Good idea to have this here too im on te first trimester one but not here im due oct 10 :)


----------



## Anababe

Im here!!! :yipee:

Can i go on the list please.. due 18th Oct :D

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Anababe welcome over and congrats on 13 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hey all sorry not chatted on this one yet - Broke my laptop so I'm not at my mums on her comp which Im hoping to take home with me 2night :D

Hope everyone is good!!

I'm off for a family picnic, hope weather brightens up! xx


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Ooooh can I added to the list please - due 11th October :D xx


----------



## Nanaki

Sorry, had to peek in here to see October Thread! I am in October thread in 1st Tri. And I am coming here on this friday 17th!!! So save me a seat when I come in on Friday! 
I am glad this thread has started up so October Bumpkins have a home that they are coming to! :D:D See you all Friday! xx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls and Bumps!

Ok, Mer01, CarlandMolly, lexy604, Anababe, BubbleOnBoard ~ All updated on the front post.

How's everyones Sunday? I'm still in a spring cleaning mood and have a big urge to cook roasties with bisto lol.

This afternoon we're going to a mates house for a Easter dinner.


----------



## sam76

happy easter all!!! how are we all feeling today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## amandas

Hi jlosomerset

I'll join your facebook group but haven't officially 'come out' on facebook yet!!! I'm only 12+2 so shouldn't even really be in the 2nd tri pages yet but was just sneaking an early look and found this thread!

Looking forward to joining you all soon! 

Amanda x


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Hope your all enjoying your Easter Sunday. Ive been to the park today with Caeden and my friend. Was lovely, the weather is so nice! :D

Thanks for adding me to the list Chaos :)

:hug:

xx


----------



## eswift

Hi Ladies!

I'm just taking a peek, to see what the next tri looks like! Hope you don't mind me taking a peek around the corner.

Hope your bumps are all growing well and you're all feeling healthy. My medicine seems to be working so starting to feel better in myself; only prob I have now is the energy levels being so low; hopefully that will pick up soon...

I hope to see you all soon...


----------



## jlosomerset

amandas said:


> Hi jlosomerset
> 
> I'll join your facebook group but haven't officially 'come out' on facebook yet!!! I'm only 12+2 so shouldn't even really be in the 2nd tri pages yet but was just sneaking an early look and found this thread!
> 
> Looking forward to joining you all soon!
> 
> Amanda x

No probs hun, u come on in when ur ready x


----------



## awayagain

Hi bumpkins :D

I made it over :happydance:

I am so so happy to be here!

And happy easter everyone!

x


----------



## jlosomerset

Welcome to everyone moving over to join us!!
I cant face my easter egg, wots that all about!!!! Have given in to cheese n biscuits instead which was delicious!!!


----------



## dreamer56

I'm due 1st of October :)


----------



## eswift

I've just been reading up on how many of you are waking up all groggy and headachy. You poor things! 

I was advised by GP to drink Glocose added to water during the night as my bp and sugar levels were getting too low. I tried the locozade Glocose drinks and didn't sleep a wink:hissy:; but when I tried 1 or 2 teaspoons of glocose added to a bottle of water and sipped it when I woke or rolled over; :sleep:I slept and woke up feeling fine just with the I need to eat thing going on. Might be worth a try for all you ladies waking up with hangover type symptoms.:shrug:

It might be that I'm drinking that much of the Glocose drinks that the glocose water doesn't taste too bad, you can't really taste the sweetness. Certainly made me feel 100% better.:blush:

The ladies who were in 1st tri, will know how my journey has been so far; I certainly feel as though things are moving in the right direction. :thumbup: 

The house is still an issue, but I'm feeling much better, medicine has (do I speak too soon?) sorted the sickness; the Glocose is sorting my sugars and that leaves just the energy levels which GP says may take some time yet.. But at least we're getting there!!:yipee:

Not sure if any of you pop into 1st tri any more, but I just need to tell you about my car boot bargains from yesterday..

I got a 3 wheeler pram, Moses basket stand, car seat, doppler, Large assortment of maternity clothes and change from £35... (cost me £32!!) Really pleased. Doppler needed a battery, got one tried it and found a lovely heart beat, best bit was when DS had a listen. He went silent!!! That just never happens, it was worth the £2 I paid. He was so excited afterwards, and really shocked that you could really really hear the baby...:wohoo:

OH & I cleaned that pram yeaterday afternoon, it's really has cleaned up like new.:happydance:.. Washed and ironed all the maternity clothes, ran out of energy to even attempt to try them on; that a job for after breakie number 2.. But I found no marks or holes. 19 items for a £10!! :cloud9: Talk about money saved - I paid £30 for a pair of jeans???:hissy:

So after my really busy day, I slept from 9.30 until 6am this morning and now feel ready to bargain hunt again, doubt I'll do as well today. But I know we just can't afford to buy everything new and/or I do feel that so much reusable stuff is getting binned (Not sure I'm really thing about the environment or more about money wasted?) At least it recycling in a possitive way.:blush:. So ladies let see if we all can't grab a bargain!:hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' all (And bumps!)

I aint got time to catch up right now. Had a God awful sleepless night last night. Between being woken up from sleeping on my back (now feels like one of the cats is laying on my belly and creating pressure when I back sleep) and round ligament pains I am shattered .. AND am now late getting ready for work.

New bumps, I'll add you to the list when I get home from work tonight :)

The doppler should be arriving today so am excited about that. 

Have a great day Lovelies.


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

Has anyone started buying things for nursery or baby yet? 
I am so anxious to but I still haven't yet because we want to wait and find out what we are having first. Which I also CAN'T WAIT for!!! haha


----------



## jayne191284

Hi, Im due on October 3rd.

xx


----------



## bickers

hiya everyone so how do i join this thread/group?? still new to this and is quite confusing!

Im due 5th October on my actually birthday..couldnt of planned it more if i tried..
so will have a beautifull present.. nice to see so many people around this time aswell and the hear how everone is getting on..hope ur all ok!

i didnt really have any sickness was very lucky.i still feel really tired and i see a few of u are aswell.. i just dont feel like im pregnant..i get scared sometimes if everythng is ok its really wierd.. 
does anyone else get like this sometimes??? 

take care guys and will be nice to talk to u all xx


----------



## awayagain

Hi Chaos, im due 11th October! x


----------



## msangie11

It's taken me a few days as have been busy over the Easter weekend so haven't logged on but I'm now an official 2nd Trimester girl too now. YAY!!!

14+3 today and feeling ok. 

Contemplating whether to invest in a doppler. Do any of you ladies have one and if so which one do you have and where did you buy it?


----------



## awayagain

Yay, another bumpkin :happydance: Nice to see you over msangie!

I rented a doppler rather than buying one, you can rent them off ebay and the HiBebe ones are fab, thats the one I got, although I didnt get the one with the LCD display which tells you the heart rate and now I kinda wish I did :dohh: 

x


----------



## msangie11

awayagain said:


> Yay, another bumpkin :happydance: Nice to see you over msangie!
> 
> I rented a doppler rather than buying one, you can rent them off ebay and the HiBebe ones are fab, thats the one I got, although I didnt get the one with the LCD display which tells you the heart rate and now I kinda wish I did :dohh:
> 
> x

Oooh might have a little nosey on eBay now. Thanks for that:happydance:


----------



## awayagain

msangie11 said:


> awayagain said:
> 
> 
> Yay, another bumpkin :happydance: Nice to see you over msangie!
> 
> I rented a doppler rather than buying one, you can rent them off ebay and the HiBebe ones are fab, thats the one I got, although I didnt get the one with the LCD display which tells you the heart rate and now I kinda wish I did :dohh:
> 
> x
> 
> Oooh might have a little nosey on eBay now. Thanks for that:happydance:Click to expand...


You are welcome :D x


----------



## Anababe

Ive got a doppler, its got an LCD screen to see babys heartrate.. but, ive only used it a few times and if i cant find the heartbeat within the first min i give up and put it away haha im too impatient :rofl: So im going to sell it. No point me keeping it lying around. So if anyone wants a doppler then you welcome to mine :D lol

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Welcome over Bumpkins :happydance: 

Oh girls i am shattered! Not sleeping well lately as we have made a huge decision to move away from Ipswich just after the baby is born! Its playing on my mind alot as i am so excited as thats where i am from.

Msangie, i have a Hi.bebe with LCD and its fab..I would say get one of those as after the baby is born you can sell it on for a good price.


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone

I had my double test today and got to hear baby's heartbeat,was quite shocked because the mw said dont always find them but she found it pretty much right away -was strange but nice to hear since its been 3 weeks since my scan now. Assuming all well with the tests then that is us until 15th May when get 20 week scan!!! And hopefully find out if its pink or blue!

Still feeling the nausea particularly from 6pm until I go to bed, still tending to go at 9pm just to be able to forget about the nausea until morning!!


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> Welcome over Bumpkins :happydance:
> 
> Oh girls i am shattered! Not sleeping well lately as we have made a huge decision to move away from Ipswich just after the baby is born! Its playing on my mind alot as i am so excited as thats where i am from.

Ooh baby.love how exciting, so much to plan! Where are you planning on moving to?

Girls I am so tired today, feel drained, DS1 has a friend coming to play allday tom so early nite for me tonite in preparation!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

Does anyone know what the going rate is for babysitters? Have asked a neighbours 17 year old daughter to babysit on wed nite but dont have a clue how much to pay her?
Both boys will be in bed when she gets here and very unlikely to get up, will prob be 7.30 - 10.30/ 11 at latest, any ideas? x


----------



## sam76

Hello all, ive been feeling tired too the last couple of days, thought i had got over it!!! Babylove where are you moving from/to??? i bet your minds in overdrive!!!


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls. Jlo & sam i am moving from Ipswich to Milton Keynes :) 

As for babysitter i have not got a clue lol! Sorry x


----------



## djgirl1976

Hi girls...I am due October 11...just joined today but have been on here reading up some before today, so....hopefully I can join the club:)


----------



## Chaos

Evening!

Well the doppler arrived today. Pretty awesome contraption :) Regarding the heatbeat .. you don't need the LCD screen. If you just count how many beats in 15 seconds and times it by 4 you'll get your answer.
I'm so knackered tonight I reckon I'll be in bed by 930 lol.

Ok ~ Dreamer56, Jayne191284, Bickers, Awayagain, Djgirl1976, All added to the first page list and welcome to the group! Jump on in :)

Msangie11 ~ What's your due date so I can add you to the front page? Regarding the doppler I rented mine from stork radio (google it) it was 88 bucks for 6 months (About 50/60 quid) good price. Brand new they are *really* expensive.

Eswift ~ That's interesting infromation. I try not to drink much after 6pm as I end up piddling all thru the night. I guess I'm just gonna have to drink and suck it up and get rid of the headaches. I might try some glucose water also.
That's some really awesome deals you got there.

Mommyw/Baby2 ~ I aint had a chance to buy anything yet, at the rate the family is buying stuff I'll not need to haha.

Jlosomerset ~ Around 5 or 10 quid an hour? babysitting prices have gone up since I was a kid haha.


----------



## msangie11

Chaos said:


> Evening!
> 
> Well the doppler arrived today. Pretty awesome contraption :) Regarding the heatbeat .. you don't need the LCD screen. If you just count how many beats in 15 seconds and times it by 4 you'll get your answer.
> I'm so knackered tonight I reckon I'll be in bed by 930 lol.
> 
> Msangie11 ~ What's your due date so I can add you to the front page? Regarding the doppler I rented mine from stork radio (google it) it was 88 bucks for 6 months (About 50/60 quid) good price. Brand new they are *really* expensive.
> 
> My due date is 9th October. Thanks Chaos:hugs:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I normally pay babysitter £20, each time; not that we go out much lol. Just that way, they know how much as do I and it's swings and roundabouts. If I'm longer than 4 hours it makes up for the time's I've only been 2 hours. No one's complained yet!

I forget to mention my due date too; there's 2 days difference between theirs and mine; if I go by theirs it's the 21 October and mine's 2 days earlier.. Not that it makes much difference. They'll be here when they're ready...

It's been really nice being able to find the heart beat, DS & OH have been so quiet when listening. Should just leave it on...

Hope you're all ok and ms has disappeared for most of you. It's the medicine that's doing it for me. If I don't take it I keep nothing down.. Thank goodness they found sommat that works...


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiya! I am due on the 7th of October with my first. I am so excited as we have been TTC for 18 months and I thought it was impossible since I have PCOS. I was a nervous wreck for the first trimester, I was convinced that something would go wrong but I had my scan at 11 wks 1 day and the baby was bouncing around and the heartbeat was strong. It was such a huge releif for us!


----------



## Mumof42009

Just dropping by to say hi and all being well see you all next week :happydance:
:hug:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: see you in a week Bumpn3 xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey :)

Hope everyone is ok today :D

Im feeling good at min, ms has eased off loads and can eat breakfast in morning now :D much more energy too!

My mum is coming up today from Essex so ill have her at mine for a week.. should be fun :roll:

Have a nice day! :mrgreen:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Anababe, thats nice for you to have your mum come for a while :) I cant wait till i move back to Milton Keynes as i will see my mum a few times a week rather than a few times a year :cloud9:

I just won a maternity clothes bundle on ebay for £20 delivered :wohoo: i cant wait to get them as i miss wearing jeans lol.


----------



## Chaos

Just poking my head in to say mornin'! 

Late for work again haha. Will update due dates later.

Have a great day everyone :)


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone!

Feeling very jealous of all those getting over ms, as I thought I was the other week, then it came back :(

Baby.love, how exciting moving, that will defo keep you busy! One of my best friends is from Milton Keynes, moved a number of years ago now tho, and she would move back there in a flash, she misses her mum too :hugs:

My DS is at his granny's for a wee holiday this week, really missing him already. Back on thursday so not too long to go now - I feel lost!

Thanks for adding me to list Chaos, all these due dates will soon come round :D
x


----------



## mer01

Hi ladies, glad to hear you are all doing well.
Just wanted to let you know that i'm not well at the moment so i will be leaving b&b for a while. I cant cope :cry:
Just want to wish you well in your pregnancies and hope you all have lovely bubbas. :hugs:
all my love mer xxx


----------



## msangie11

mer01 said:


> Hi ladies, glad to hear you are all doing well.
> Just wanted to let you know that i'm not well at the moment so i will be leaving b&b for a while. I cant cope :cry:
> Just want to wish you well in your pregnancies and hope you all have lovely bubbas. :hugs:
> all my love mer xxx


Take care Mer and I hope you feel better soon.

We'll miss you:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Oh mer hun, i will miss you :hugs: Always here if you need me ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mer01

ok i feel like a bit of a dick head but, is it ok if i stay for a bit i could do with the support :hugs:
i need my bumpkins :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Of course you can stay babes, it wouldnt be the same without you :hugs: But if you need the break i'll just stalk you on facebook! xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Have decided to brave it and move on over to 2nd trimester. Feels very odd. 

Mer hope you feel better soon hunni.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya littlekitten good to see you over here :hugs:


----------



## loopylj

Hi

Can I join, I'm due 22nd October xx


----------



## eswift

Mer - I hope you're starting to feel better..

Morning Ladies!

How's everyone feeling? I not sleeping fantastic, talk about taking a long time to wake in a morning. Taking me about 2 hrs to feel anything close to normal. I suppose that's to be expected when I toss and turn all night; last couple of nights I have woke with stabbing cramps when I've moved wrong (normally woke up on my tummy and tried to straighted up before moving). Waking about 7.30am ready for breakie. Just so thankful I'm not a work.

I am still struggling to do anything past sitting, I am trying to set myself at least 1 job to complete in a day; Yesterday it was the laundry. Got the washing done all but 1 load. Did the ironing too, but talk about shattered; I could have gone to bed at about 5pm. Lasted until 8pm but couldn't have lasted much longer... Glad I'm back at Dr's tomorrow; I can't remember what time... I'll have to call them later to find out - totally hopeless at remembering anything... So not me...

Not sure what I'm gonna do today, I think I'll decide when I wake up a litttle bit more...

Have a great day ladies...


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Well i spoke too soon about the sickness passing, i feel awful this morning. I went to bed at half 9 last night and im soo tired this morning :(

I cant even go back bed cuz mums up visiting so she wants to go out, weather is back to normal - raining and cold :(

Hope everyone is ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## jo_79

Morning all, dunno if anyone seen this program last night on channel 4, about the hospital and teenage pregnancies, now im not dissing anyone who is a teen and pregnant but these ones on there last night were awful!! Made me so angry.


----------



## Anababe

Yeah i watched that. They were unbelievable, just didnt have a clue did they.. :hissy:


----------



## jo_79

I know their attitudes werent very good, it makes me so angry when i see people standing outside maternity wings puffing on a fag.

To those of you that have booked private sexing scans @ 16 weeks has the clinic guaranteed that you'll find out the sex? Im just wondering as i looked one up the other day and they said they cant guarantee it, i dont want to be paying out for one and still not know.


----------



## jlosomerset

jo_79 said:


> I know their attitudes werent very good, it makes me so angry when i see people standing outside maternity wings puffing on a fag.
> 
> To those of you that have booked private sexing scans @ 16 weeks has the clinic guaranteed that you'll find out the sex? Im just wondering as i looked one up the other day and they said they cant guarantee it, i dont want to be paying out for one and still not know.

Morning hun. I e mailed the one at Tiverton as they dont offer it until 20 weeks and said that some offer it at 16, she e-mailed me back saying that she could look, and I could pay £95 for the pleasure, and give her professional opinion but I would have to sign a disclaimer saying that I excepted full responsibility. So think we are going to give it a miss, would be gutted to have paid out and then be told something different at 20 week scan, or in my case 21 weeks, 6 weeks today, seems ages away!!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies. I am getting excited now, we are off to Birmingham tomorrow, minus the kids, to watch Pink in concert tom nite, staying up there and having a days shopping at the Bullring on Friday, DH must really love me at the mo cus he hates shopping, either that or he cant be doing with my mood if he refuses, lol!!! Mad house cleaning day today, inlaws are staying at mine to look after boys and dogs, not sure they really know what they are letting themselves in for!!!!!


----------



## jo_79

Oh right bugger that then! Im just impatient and want to know as soon as i can.


----------



## jlosomerset

jo_79 said:


> Oh right bugger that then! Im just impatient and want to know as soon as i can.

Me too x DH wasnt too impressed at paying to find out anyway, he said just wait until 27th, I CANT!!!!!!


----------



## eswift

My next scan is at 19 weeks, I'm counting the weeks already; I'm just looking forward to having the reassurance that everything is developing the way it should. I'm not sure I even want to know the sex; I was convinced DS was a boy and never found out then either and surprise surprise he was. I'm feeling like this time it's a girl... (As odd as it sounds when we had mmc, I told OH I didn't think I had a baby there as I couldn't tell him what sex I thought it was, wasn't nice to see an empty sac tho; OH said I must have known something was wrong...)

I probably sound a bit of a freak - sorry... Edging my bets lol, as i've not brought any girls clothes...


----------



## jo_79

I think it would be a waste of money anyway and oh dont want to pay for it, and i suppose cos we're gonna get loads of scans i can wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Anababe

Im having a private scan at 16weeks but where im having it, if they cant find it at 16wks then they have you back a week later and do it again free :) Only 2 and half weeks to go yey :D mine is on 2nd May :happydance:


----------



## jlosomerset

I couldnt find out with my last two, they didnt offer it, so think its a bit of a novelty this time!! Had a dream last nite that its another boy and he was huge!!!! 
Fingers x my doppler will arrive today, it has been dispatched


----------



## jo_79

Thats good Anababe that they'll have you back for free!


----------



## jlosomerset

Anababe said:


> Im having a private scan at 16weeks but where im having it, if they cant find it at 16wks then they have you back a week later and do it again free :) Only 2 and half weeks to go yey :D mine is on 2nd May :happydance:

Wow, thats really good!! Bet ur counting down the days now :happydance:

Well as lovely as it is to chat to you all, this is not getting my house cleaned :dohh: so will catch you all later x


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls and Bumps!

Wow I don't want to work today *at all*. I'm so knackered. Ah well maybe I can nap at lunch time.

Well I found lil pickles heartbeat and recorded it and put it on my blog. It's pretty cool. I don't want to use it every day on her because at the end of the day they are sound waves and who knows how much they bug the baby. I'll prolly try again tomorrow :) 

Msangie11, Eswift, Welsh_mum2be, Loopylj ~ I added you all to the list.

Anababe ~ Hope you feel better soon. Have you heard of "preggie pops"? Google them. They really helped my nausea. Oh and slightly flat sprite.

Baby.love ~ Re maternity clothes, I finally gave in and wore my maternity jeans at the weekend. I got them from good will for 3 bucks. Not bad!

Mer01 ~ Sorry to hear you're leaving. I hope you feel better soon and pop back in and let us know how you're doing :) :hug:
Oh! Never mind i just read down a bit, you're staying! Yay :) We all get over whelmed .. use us to rant at :)

Littlekitten8 ~ Can you post your due date please, so I can add it to the list. Thanks :)

Ok, off to work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## baby.love

Anababe thats the same day as my sexing scan :) I am so excited.

Jlo i hope your doppler arrives soon

Chaos Yaaay for maternity clothes, i find mine so comfortable x


----------



## djgirl1976

Morning ladies...just a quick question for you girls over there in Europe, I am noticing a lot of you wanting to pay for scans for gender, and some around 20 weeks, is that not something that they do for you? My Dr. told me mine will be in about 5 weeks(a day before 20 weeks). They don't really do it to tell you the sex, they take measurements, check the organ function, etc, but they also tell you the sex, but from what I am told it is a standard scan at 20 weeks or so. Is this not standard in Europe? I would be very frustrated if I had to go it on my own to find out! I know many of you use MW, maybe that is why? Pardon my ignorence...


----------



## jo_79

I think they will tell you if they can see at the 20 week scan, they wont go out of their way to find out if the baby is in a funny position or if the cord is between the legs (which is what happened to my sister). With my 2nd i asked straight away when i went in and the sonographer told me that this scan was for checking measurements and abnormalities if she can she then she would tell me. Felt guilty for asking then! 

Ive decided not to pay for one as im going to get lots of scans after my 20 week one so lots of opportunity to tell the sex :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Its arrived!!! Had a little go but couldnt pick anything up, it does say that the evening is the best time to try when your own body sounds are quieter so will prob wait and try again in bed tonite!


----------



## Chaos

jlosomerset said:


> Its arrived!!! Had a little go but couldnt pick anything up, it does say that the evening is the best time to try when your own body sounds are quieter so will prob wait and try again in bed tonite!

Yay :) When you use it try tilting it down towards your hoo hoo as the womb at our stage is still about an inch below the belly button. Mine likes to go hide in the right side of my womb by my hip. I found her pretty much right away the first time I used it. When I used it later that day to record the heatbeat it took me 15 minutes because each time I found her she moved!

I've found its *really* sensitive and even a slight movement and loose it. I think practice makes perfect. (amazes me how the OB finds it so quick! lol)

Good luck :)


----------



## Chaos

jo_79 said:


> I think they will tell you if they can see at the 20 week scan, they wont go out of their way to find out if the baby is in a funny position or if the cord is between the legs (which is what happened to my sister). With my 2nd i asked straight away when i went in and the sonographer told me that this scan was for checking measurements and abnormalities if she can she then she would tell me. Felt guilty for asking then!
> 
> Ive decided not to pay for one as im going to get lots of scans after my 20 week one so lots of opportunity to tell the sex :)

My OB said the next scan for me would be 28 weeks. I have an appointment with him next wednesday so I'm going to ask him if I can get a gender scan done ... I mean ... I pay for it right? (grr America and its non NHS lol) so I think I'm entitled to ask for it. Failing that we'll be doing a private gender scan and then a 4D about 24 weeks.


----------



## Chaos

My OB said our next scan would be week 28 but at my next appointment I'm going to ask for a ealier gender scan with in the next few weeks. I mean I pay my insurance so I think I have that right (I wish we had the NHS here!) 

Failing that a private gender scan here is about 80 bucks, then we'll do the 4D one about 24 weeks.



jo_79 said:


> I think they will tell you if they can see at the 20 week scan, they wont go out of their way to find out if the baby is in a funny position or if the cord is between the legs (which is what happened to my sister). With my 2nd i asked straight away when i went in and the sonographer told me that this scan was for checking measurements and abnormalities if she can she then she would tell me. Felt guilty for asking then!
> 
> Ive decided not to pay for one as im going to get lots of scans after my 20 week one so lots of opportunity to tell the sex :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Ah, I see...yes, I have heard of the baby being the reason, then, so that makes more sense. I think I am just lucky that they schedule pretty lengthy scans where I go, and they seem to realize that aside from knowing things are ok, we all just want to know what we're having! LOL...measurement, shmeasurement...just make sure all looks healthy. I forgot about the NHS, too. Since my LO has not cooperated so well for the other scans(needed a little poking around to get the right shots) I would not be surprised if I end up at 30 weeks not knowing!


----------



## mer01

hi ladies, just popping in cos i am feeling a lot better today :happydance:
in fact ive been more like spongebob square pants on acid :rofl::rofl::rofl: so hyper, im hoping i dont get all upset again tonight.

anyone else got a really swimmy baby yet? im sure mines a bloody gymnast :rofl::rofl: can feel him moving a lot. 

And i have decided to find out the sex at my scan if they let me :happydance:

:hugs: and thanks for last night, sorry about the stezz :blush:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya mer, glad you are feeling better today :hugs:

I keep feeling little wriggles but not all the time .. I love it :cloud9:

Well girls just incase you didnt see my thread, my nuchal scan and blood result came today and the chances of bubba having something wrong is........... 1 in 10,000 :wohoo:

Right i am offski to feed my cheese craving lol! chat soon xxxx


----------



## mer01

baby.love said:


> Hiya mer, glad you are feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> I keep feeling little wriggles but not all the time .. I love it :cloud9:
> 
> Well girls just incase you didnt see my thread, my nuchal scan and blood result came today and the chances of bubba having something wrong is........... 1 in 10,000 :wohoo:
> 
> Right i am offski to feed my cheese craving lol! chat soon xxxx

aww thats wonderful hun :cloud9:


----------



## Anababe

wow you two feeling bubs moving already! I cant wait to feel something!

Glad your results came back good baby.love :happydance:

xx


----------



## djgirl1976

baby.love said:


> Hiya mer, glad you are feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> I keep feeling little wriggles but not all the time .. I love it :cloud9:
> 
> Well girls just incase you didnt see my thread, my nuchal scan and blood result came today and the chances of bubba having something wrong is........... 1 in 10,000 :wohoo:
> 
> Right i am offski to feed my cheese craving lol! chat soon xxxx

GREAT news! Now go enjoy your cheese:mrgreen:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I'm really feeling more positive about most things this morning... Still groggy as I've not long got outta bed and had breakie (Yoghurt and cornflakes - Yummy and doesn't come back up like the milk did) I'm not sure what's brought this change about, I guess I don't really care as long his feeling stays for a while.

I'm still not up to doing much, I did some ironing yesterday morning as I'm trying to set myself at least 1 task to complete. As we're all here at my parents there's plenty to do; I managed about 2 hours of ironing and ended up having to go back to bed from 2.30 and slept until 4.30. Woke up really outta it, and still ended up in bed by 9pm ready for zzzzzzzzzzzzing again??

My mothercare order arrived yesterday; my reuasble nappies arrived (newborn) size, they're so small; made Dad laugh although he'd never seen anything like them. He thought they were a good idea as they're not as bulky as terry nappies. Mum said I'd need to borrow one of the kids dolls to get OH to try putting them on too. I'm really pleased with them...

Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies, 
I'm just sneaking over here as I'm 13 weeks today. Could you please keep my space open until next Tuesday when we've been for our scan.....seems like I've been waiting yonks for it....but it's nearly here!! :happydance:
Hope you're all keeping well. Sounds like we all are.....first tri has been very quiet recently since nearly everyone has moved over! 
See you Tuesday girls! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Ladies :wave:
Decided to come over a day early...1st tri is quite and Ive had 4 scans since 6 weeks, so we are confident all is ok. Had our 12 week scan a week ago now.
So Hi!!!
My next scan is 1st June


----------



## Anababe

Welcome to 2nd tri Honey :happydance: we have our 20 week scan on same day :D xxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps,

4 months today! w00t :happydance:

Wow I feel better this morning. I fell in to bed at 10pm and slept till 630am, only waking up once to pee. Amazing what a bit of sleep does for the soul lol.
I'd still rather not be at work today as it supposed to be in the 70's today and its so lovely and spring like out. It's 7.16am at the moment and the sun looks So pretty out there.
Not long now and it will be in the 70s at 7am lol. Gotta love the NC summer!

So I was driving to get some lunch yesterday and promptly got booted 3 times in the gut! It made me totally jump as I was not expecting it. It was like 3 strong flicks just about an inch below my tummybutton, slightly to the left. Was pretty awesome. I stuck the doppler on when I got home and sure enough, there she was .. in that exact spot lol. I think I'm gonna have a little rascal on my hands!!

Mer ~ I'm glad you're feeling better :hug:

BabyLove ~ Yay for good news scans!

Eswift ~ Maybe a decent nights sleep made you feel better? Around 13ish weeks I started to feel not so totally exhausted. I mean I still get tired, but I can cope with it I have a nap in the afternoon.
Before the exhaustion lifted from me, I was getting up at 7am, going to work, home at 12.45, slept till 2.15pm, back to work, home by 7pm and would fall asleep on the sofa by 8pm, crawl to bed by 9 and sleep right thru till 7am lol. The husband almost starved to death ;)

aimee-lou ~ Consider a place saved!

HoneySunshine ~ What is your due date please? So I can update the due date list on the first post. Thankies.

Ok time to get my 4 month bump (tee hee hee!) bump ready for work. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## eswift

I'm hoping that it is a great night sleep that helped, I've a long day ahead. :blush:

I'm going to try to catch up with a friend that I've not een for quite a while; feel as though I' starting to neglect her. :hugs:I've done not very much today.

I put the push chair back together today, it's really clean and look like new. Only thing is I've ended up with is lots of tassles ith poppers on the end that seem to go nowhere. Guess I'll hae to get OH to have a look when he gets home. Rather baffled me.:rofl::rofl:

Took Car seat to bits and have watched all that lot, at least there's no tassels with poppers on..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im Due October 24th :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Neon

Feels like an age since I've posted here. I haven't read through many posts to catch up on people's news but just needed to type. I have been so tired. The tiredness seemed to hit me last week.

The saddest thing has happened. My one-eyed tabby kitten who we rescued last summer - was run-over last night. It happened outside my house. My neighbour woke me up around half midnight. I'm totally devastated. He was such a great cat, so affectionate and loving. 

I know this sounds stupid but I can't stop being upset about it. I think the additional hormones have sent me a bit do-lally. I was sent home from work this morning so have slept now. Most of all I don't want to harm the baby. I know he was only a cat.

But I can't stop crying and it's really hard... :cry:


----------



## jo_79

Neon Im sorry to hear about your cat, I would be absolutely devastated if something happened to one of my 3 kitties. My OH says oh they're just a cat but they're like my babies.
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im sorry Neon :( dont worry, you wont harm bubs by being upset.

:hugs: xx


----------



## Nanaki

Hiya I am coming in here tomorrow from 1st Tri! :happydance: I'm due on 23rd October. :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Aww...Neon, that is horrible:( Poor kitty! I totally understand, my dog and cat _are _my children...I would be heartbroken, too.


----------



## helz81

Hi girls, is there a spare seat for my fat @rse? :rofl: Im 13 weeks on Wednesday next week so I'll be coming across then if you'll have me??!
I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everythings fine, I can't stop looking at my scan piccys :baby::cloud9:
Im another who has felt flutterings already..and Im sure it wasn't gas! Oh my due date is 28th October x


----------



## Neon

Thanks for your support.
Everyone who met Ronnie - fell in love with him. My DPs Mother has even dropped a card around. I was on such a high with being pregnant and starting a proper family and all 3 of the cats being a part of that.:cry:
Bruce hasn't left my side all day. Beau - Ronnie's Mum hasn't even seemed to notice. It's strange how they react. I attach a pic - you can probably gauge his temprement from this. It was taken 4 days ago :(
 



Attached Files:







090412lastRonniebb.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jo_79

Awww he looks like my sidney. :hug:


----------



## awayagain

Hi to everyone moving over :hi:

Neon, I keep forgetting to say, we are due on the same day hun!

And I am so sorry to hear about your cat huni :hugs: :hugs: it is awful losing a pet, as they are way more than that x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

13 weeks today!! :wohoo:


----------



## eswift

Neon - I felt awful too when my cat got run over and I had to leave him at the vets. I cried for a few days as I sould have been with him. If it had been DS I'd have stayed with him. I was lucky enough that the cat had broken his pelvis and the vet could help fix him, he stayed in a cage for months and doesn't go so far from the house now. I understand your sadness as before the vet could have a proper look it was hit a miss as to wether he'd survive. I'm sorry for your loss.

Another groggy day had. I enjoyed catching up with my friend but driving up there and back to my parents did tire me out. Still ended up in bed by 8pm. I've to travel the distance again today as there are some packets to collect from post office. So I'm not planning to do much again today. Will probably drop my sick note into work.

I saw a locum dr yesterday who told me I had to see one of the other dr's next week as they'd probably sign me off for longer than a week. But he did say he would sort out the referal for my son to the eye consultant when he finds out who he needs to write to. Oh, well I guess I'll chase it up again next week, as I'll be there anyway...

OH sorted the pram and it's tassels out, thank god... I know I got them really early but I have to get the when the price is right otherwise we'll not have anything. Builders are still sat about waiting for the trusses for the roof. I'm trying to stay positive about the house being finished soon, but each week we wait is another week behind. I was there yesterday and by gollly it hurts... Seeing the house all in bits and the furniture just packed away looking all neglected and unloved. There is not 1 room that isn't affected even my kitchen which isn't being touched is packed with stuff. It seems as though it was a task that we should never have undertaken. I love the estate and where we live, which is one of the reason we undertook the house extension. Now it seems it would have been worth moving with the way that there has been faults from start to finish with the plans.

It will be sorted aventually... Hopefully before babe arrives...


----------



## baby.love

Neon I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Honeysunshine :wohoo: Congrats chick xxxx 

Well girls i am as happy as a pig in poop! Last night i am sure i felt my 1st little kick :wohoo: I have felt flutters every now and then but this was more like a bubble popping .. It was amazing .. Gonna take some new bump pics today as i am taking proper pregnant shape now :)

Hope everyone is ok, :hugs: to those who need them xxxx


----------



## Neon

Thanks awayagain, eswift and baby.love and everyone for your comforting stories and kind words.
The house was so empty when we woke this morning as he was into everything. I'm not going to work today. Do you think that's awful? I feel dreadful. :cry:

I think I felt the baby very early this morning. Like a fluttering spinning back and forth. It's the first thing I've felt. I hope it hasn't picked up on my sadness too much. I've been trying to eat but I'm generally not good at eating..
Hey ho - life goes on...


----------



## awayagain

I dont think it is awful that you arent going into work huni, you need time! I hope this makes you feel a litte better.....................I didnt go into work after my hamster got put down 6 years ago, I had her for 5 years, people really did think I was crazy :blush: but it dosent matter what it is, it's a part of your family and you love it! :hugs: :hugs: x

And how lovely feeling baby move, very please for you!


----------



## Neon

awayagain said:


> I dont think it is awful that you arent going into work huni, you need time! I hope this makes you feel a litte better.....................I didnt go into work after my hamster got put down 6 years ago, I had her for 5 years, people really did think I was crazy :blush: but it dosent matter what it is, it's a part of your family and you love it! :hugs: :hugs: x
> 
> And how lovely feeling baby move, very please for you!

Thanks awayagain. I think it's best not go in, as I keep bursting into floods without prior notice - which is not v professional for work... :sad1: Think my hormones have rocketed.

Have you felt any flutters?


----------



## Nanaki

Look who made it to 2nd tri!! At last i reached 13 weeks today! :happydance: xx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Momma's n Bumps,

Just poking my head in quick before I run off to work to say hello.

Welcome to all the new Bumpkins. Make sure you've post your due date and I'll catch up with everyone and update the lists later on when I get home from work.

Have a great day!!! :)


----------



## jo_79

Hi ladies got my scan report back today, 1:19278 for downs so low risk :)


----------



## h702

hi! i guess im in 2nd tri now. im due 18th oct and will be 14 weeks on sunday x


----------



## KKSARAH

Please can I join, had my scan today although I only saw flump for 3 seconds it was still worth it and everythings looking great.

Due date 21 Oct

thanks

Sxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

KKSARAH :wohoo: welcome over sweetie x
Jo_79 Great result on your nuchal hun x
H702 welcome over to you too x

Well i have done so many gender prediction quizes today and they all say girl! apart from 1! I take them with a pinch of salt though if i'm honest, been feeling quite sick in the mornings this week so not happy that ms is making a come back :hissy:

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## eswift

Neon - I don't think you're daft, berievement is awful no matter what has died. Take some important you time... You need it...

Went and collected all my parcels from post office today, filled the whole of my back seat in the car. Carry cot arrived, really pleased came complete with rain cover and everything, so happy. Also my nappies arrived too, so I now have the first 3 sizes ready. Think posties thought I was completely nuts lol (Thank God for ebay!!) Saved me a fortune this time...

I've got so much and still have more to get; still no house to put it all in. Spoke to solicitor today and the news wasn't good. He's not happy with the response from the architect at all all I can see now is a rather large red panic button! Why is it that when it rains it pours and at the moment I just can't deal with it. I find it so hard and overwhelmed by it all. "As childish as it sounds I want my house back!!!" Hey solicitor did say he will deal with it and as long as we do as he advises we'll be fine. 

Hassel hassel hassel...


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Got told today I'm avin a boy... its 80% chance so I'm pretty certain but I aint ruing out a girl just yet... My ex is over the moon as he sooo wants a boy altho he's now saying he doesn't like the name Max :(

Measured me at just over 16weeks.. they said my dates match up to how far along I think I am but baby is growing really quick lool.. 

Got my 20week scan on the 11th May and another scan on Monday for a more detailed scan of it's privates haha... my hosp is lovelly to me :D xx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Bubble a little boy .. 80% are pretty high odds lol! I am scared to think what i am measuring as i am mahoosive now as you saw on FB :shock: Cant wait for the 2nd May then we know what we are having :happydance:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Ohhh it's so exciting they hav booked my 20weeks scan on the 11th May whe I should only be 17weeks but they said they thnk mybaby wil be measuring at about 20weeks then :O They best be inducing me in Sept - either that or I need to save for corrective surgery haha xx


----------



## jo_79

Baby.love how many weeks will you be when your having your private sexing scan?


----------



## baby.love

Jo i will be 16+3 when i have my scan, they do them privately from 16 weeks for gender :)


----------



## obeez

Well I made it to second tri! My due date is now 22nd Oct, one day out from my calendar below, but I can't be assed to change it. Things are going good, sickness easing off, getting rid of cold slowly but surely. Bloat disappeared now and mother-in-law buying nappies already!


----------



## Neon

Hi obeez.

Euro Millions tonight - don't forget to play all! Only 52,000,000!


----------



## jo_79

baby.love said:


> Jo i will be 16+3 when i have my scan, they do them privately from 16 weeks for gender :)

cool cos despite all i said i booked one today at 17+3!!! 

i just get so paranoid after hollie that i cant wait until june to make sure its all ok.


----------



## littlekitten8

My due date is 19th October.


----------



## Neon

littlekitten8 said:


> My due date is 19th October.

Hello and welcome littlekitten8! You made it over... :happydance:


----------



## Chaos

Just popping my head in to let you know I aint forgot about updating everyone's due dates, I'll get it done tomorrow, I promise.

I had a little fall yesterday right on to my butt and now I have sciatica pain on my left side and can't sit or stand lol. I'm a mess! Every time I take a step and put weight on my foot I get shooting pains up my back and down my leg and sitting is just impossible. Lucky I work for a Chiropractor! I have to lay with ice on it tonight and see how it goes tomorrow. Needless to say sitting in a computer chair is most uncomfy!

So I'm off to bed now, have a good night everyone.


----------



## awayagain

Neon said:


> awayagain said:
> 
> 
> I dont think it is awful that you arent going into work huni, you need time! I hope this makes you feel a litte better.....................I didnt go into work after my hamster got put down 6 years ago, I had her for 5 years, people really did think I was crazy :blush: but it dosent matter what it is, it's a part of your family and you love it! :hugs: :hugs: x
> 
> And how lovely feeling baby move, very please for you!
> 
> Thanks awayagain. I think it's best not go in, as I keep bursting into floods without prior notice - which is not v professional for work... :sad1: Think my hormones have rocketed.
> 
> Have you felt any flutters?Click to expand...

Morning! Wasnt on again yesterday hun, but no, I dont think I have, sometimes I think "ooh was that it" and other times no, so not a definate one yet!

Hope you are feeling ok today hun :hugs:

Hi littlekitten, you made it over :hugs:


----------



## awayagain

In fact....... hi :hi: to everyone who has moved over :happydance: I've just realised there has been quite a few :D


----------



## Neon

Hi awayagain. Still very sad. It's so quiet here. Ronnie made so much noise and was so vocal. Him mum hasn't really noticed he's gone. :( Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs: 

Looks like a lovely day.... :)


----------



## eswift

Morning ladies!

I've gained a bump over night; had an awful night sleep, if that's what I can call it. Woke for breakie 1 at 6am and aventually got out of bed about 8ish. I'm knackered! 

OH and I had doppler on this morning and babe has moved sides totally. Which I'm using the for the reason of gaining my bump, and being so restless... Mind you I still can't help feeling reassured by the heart beat.

I can't believe that we're now all coming up to the half way mark some time soon. Mine is just 6 weeks away, which means it's only 5 weeks till my next scan. I'm at the eye consultant this Tuesday; I am so dreading that. Frightened me when I went to the opticians due to how little I could see. Really nervious. Plus side is it's only a week on tuesday and I see the midwife again. Hopefully to be given the thumbs up; that's if my energy levels have risen.

Worked asked if I wanted referring to Occupational Health, I said unless they've a miracle cure that will help, I'm not truely convinced they can do much as it's only a temporary problem I hope and given a couple more weeks I hopefully will start having the energy. Boss said he'd leave it until next week and decide after that if he wants me to see them, nothing detrimental and I'm not in any trouble. He just wants to see if there is anything they can do at work to help me go back as it's not like me to be off work. In 2 years I've been off 4 times, absess, chest infection, mmc and now. I think he's really concerned. I know the lads at work are too..

Here's hoping for a bloody good change today. Fingers crossed... Not sure I can take any more crappy luck.. More issues arose with the house yesterday; have to wait for a letter from solicitor about what to do next. But it's gonna cost I can feel it.... 

Have a lovely day!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, What a gorgeous day it is here!

Chaos, i hope your back eases up soon hun, i have sciatica so totally sympathise.
Neon, :hugs: I really feel for you hun, I hope it gets easier as time passes.

And to all the Bumpkins who are pilling over from 1st tri, :hi: Great to see you all xxx

I am one happy camper today, my maternity bundle arrived yesterday and omg the jeans are like heaven, Although they make my bump look even bigger :lol: I feel human again now i am back in jeans, combat trousers started to get boring lol.
I also got my new Wii & Wii fit yesterday so thats my weekend sorted other than a carboot sale tomorrow :) Oh i do love a bargain.

Right time for a decaff, catch you lovely ladies later xxx


----------



## MrsO29

Hello, I am moving over from 1st Trimester.
Could I be added am due on 20th October.

Still have my morning sickness gggggrrrrrr
Will it ever go away :(
On the plus side I am not constipated anymore phew!!

Weighed myself this morning.......I have gained 9lbs.
I don't know how thats even possible considering how sick I have been!!

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## dom85

Wohoo, 2nd tri! Had my scan yesterday and everything went really well so I thought I would move over today. :)


----------



## Anababe

Morning :)

Welcome to everyone that has moved over :happydance:

Im feeling pretty sick still in the mornings :( i got out of bed at 6:30 today for Caeden and was straight to the toilet, my stomach was empty so nothing to bring up only bile but there was quite a bit of blood in it :( im not worried i remember it with Caeden, its just horrible.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :D

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww anababe sorry your feeling so rubbish. Wish it was nice here. Weather is bloody horrible in Bristol. Off home to Oxford again this afternoon. Kinda sad cos I've loved seeing all my family but I've been missing OH loads so be nice to get home and see him.


----------



## Mumof42009

Can i come over early pretty please :blush:
Im 13 wks monday xx


----------



## baby.love

Bumpn3 just hide under your chair no one will notice :lol: Welcome over hun xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Ha ha thanks hun, wanted to ask you baby.love how far in advance do you have to book the gender scan at 16 weeks? xx


----------



## baby.love

I booked mine weeks ago hun, but thats because i wanted a saturday appointment. They said that weekend ones need to be booked 1 month in advance :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Im going to have quick look now see if can find anything, im ok oh is off on a mon i can just take day off myself just got to find nearest one to us. Is yours with babybond? xx :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i am going with babybond :) they seem really nice and i have read alot of good things about them x


----------



## Anababe

babybond are great i used them with my last pregnancy :) Im using a smaller company near me this time, the gender scans are only done in 4D, i dont really like them they scare me haha but i dont care i just want to know what im having :happydance:

Awwwwwww i just felt bubs kick me! Was like a pop inside, maybe the fluttering ive been having lately have been baby, i just put them down to wind thought it was too early. But this was an actual little kick im sure it was! :cloud9: Oh i dont care if its too early for that im sticking with thinking its bubs, makes me happy :rofl: hehe :kiss:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey for flutters Simone :hugs: so exciting!!

is anyone on team yellow apart from me? x


----------



## Mumof42009

Ive been looking at babybond its only one near me so looks like we will be going there, oh said he will book at end month when he gets paid or i might do it next tues after scan :happydance: xx


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> yey for flutters Simone :hugs: so exciting!!
> 
> is anyone on team yellow apart from me? x


Just sneaking accross to say...we're firmly on team yellow. We really don't want to know what the gender is. We've picked yellow and green for everything and have instructed everyone that we are not finding out so dont ask! 

Skulking off back to first tri now....see you in 3 days!! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: :wave: see you in 3 days Aimee-Lou!! Hope all is perfect for you!! How exciting!! xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls, I'm back! Had a lovely couple of days in Birmingham but knackered now. We drove up on Thursday and went to see Pink in concert on Thurs nite, which was fantastic, then went shopping in the Bullring yesterday, got loads of stuff for the boys, will most definately be making another trip up there when we know if this one is pink or blue!! Having a easy (ish) day today and a early nite x


----------



## littlekitten8

Honeysunshine we are on team yellow also. OH doesnt want to find out so we will be waiting til bubs makes its arrival. 

Just got back from Bristol. Was down visiting my family cos my little sister had a little boy on Tuesday. Was so great to see them all and now I'm kinda sad cos I feel like I'm missing out on alot.


----------



## HoneySunshine

oh hunny :hugs: its a shame you wont see them as much - but lovely that your little ones will be so close in age! x


----------



## littlekitten8

Well my little sister had her 2nd. And my older sister is due in June. And OH's sister is due in August. So there will be 6 months between the 4 kids lol.


----------



## djgirl1976

littlekitten8 said:


> Well my little sister had her 2nd. And my older sister is due in June. And OH's sister is due in August. So there will be 6 months between the 4 kids lol.

Wow...that will be a lot of cousins close in age! So much fun\\:D/
You'll enjoy watching them all grow up together!


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon Bumps n Mums,

Well the back has improved today thank God.

I want to ask you all what a bladder infection feels like. I had one years ago but I can't really remember. My bladder feels really achy today and like I can't empty it properly. What do you think? I'm a hot mess at the moment lol!!

HoneySunshine, Nanaki, Helz81, H702, KkSarah, Obeez, Littlekitten8, MrsO29 ~ Due dates are added.

Neon ~ I'm sorry to hear about your kitty. That's awful :( I have two and as much as they test me to the end I'd be horrified if anything happened to them. :hug:

HoneySunshine ~ YAY on 13 weeks!! :) Felt any movement yet?

BabyLove ~ Great news about the kicks! 14 weeks was the same time I felt my lil one too .. she's been going strong ever since haha.

Jo ~ Great news about the scan.

Eswift ~ Musta been like an early Christmas with all those packages. I can't wait till we start buying the big stuff.

Bubbleonboard ~ Great news about the gender prediction.

Dom85 ~ Whats your due date?
bumpn3gals ~ Whats your due date?

Anababe ~ I hope the sickness passes soon.

Jlosomerset ~ Glad you enjoyed the Pink concert. I think she's fab.

Ok we're off to a Birthday dinner for our friend. Have a great evening :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

i think i felt movement - little bubbly popping type feeling off centre. But its early days and my 1st so probably not bubs! Im not imagining the feeling - just not sure what it is. IYKWIM?


----------



## jjj

Been away for a while, but wanted to add my name to the team - due October 10th


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!

How's everyone today?

I had a better nights sleep, yippeee! Still up early for breakie no1. But hey, I'm awake! 

Been looking through BabiesRus catalogue this morning with DS he's so excited. But like me he was shocked at how much some of the stuff is. Seems so expensive for some things, makes you wonder how they can charge so much?

Not sure what we're doing today at all everyone else is just starting to rise... Have a good day ladies...


----------



## Amberley

Hi everyone - I've made it to 2nd tri - whoop whoop - :happydance::happydance:

I thought it was time to "transfer over" from 1st tri thread - feels so real now.

Chaos - please can you add me to the due date list - my EDD is 24th October.

OH and I are on team yellow - originally he did want to find out the sex (I didn't) and the reason he said he did was so he knew what colour to decorate the nursery...however have seen a really cute theme in Mamas & Papas (Hodge Podge) which is neutral colours so we are going with that!! Yippee - I really like the idea of not finding out til he/she is finally here.

Look forward to sharing this journey with all you girls. :hug:


----------



## stick2000

Hi ladies!

I haven't posted in ages - I just tend to lurk and read all the posts :blush:

I went for my "12 week" scan on 6 April and everything is fine (best scan photo is my profile picture). I originally went for my "12 week" scan on 9 March but they had my dates wrong (I already knew they did from my early scan) and I was only 10 weeks so they couldn't do the measurements properly.

The midwife scheduled me in to go back in three weeks but when the appointment came through it ended up being four weeks - then at the scan I got put forward five days so now my due date is 29 September.

So, technically I shouldn't be in this group and should move over to the September bods but I'm not going to bother - hope you don't mind!!

I've had my date through for my 20 week scan - which will be when I'm 21 weeks on 22 May. Not sure whether we're going to find out what team we're on ... part of me wants to know and part of me doesn't. My mom doesn't want me to find out but OH's mom does (as she's started knitting already!! She thinks it's a girl so she's just been knitting girlie stuff so far).

I'm sooo glad my MS has gone - I felt so crap and not eaten properly in weeks. I went out for my first curry last night since I got my BFP as the thought of curry was turning my stomach. I only managed to eat half of it though as my stomach capacity seems to have shrunk - I can only eat small amounts.

I've still not put any weight on although my bump is definitely showing now! 

Ooops have got a bit carried away :blush: maybe should post little and often in future :lol:


----------



## Neon

Hi all.
Welcome stick2000, jjj, and Amberley and Hi Aimee-lou .
Chaos I hope you're bladder is OK. I'm tending to try and drink cranberry juice which should help with kidneys etc.
I went for a long cycle yesterday with DP. Seem to be slowley coming to terms with loss of Ronnie. We're investing lots of time in the other two and it helps that Ronnie's mum is one of them as we can see traits of him in her :neutral:
I hadn't realised how much my tummy had grown. Don't seem to be eating as much as I was - more of a normal diet again now and not so tired.
Hope everyone's ok...


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope everyone is ok today. I am the worst mood today. Cannot get motivated to do anything at all. Have put on a load of washing but dont want to tidy the room. OH is going to pick up his son after work and I am on a night shift so I'm not going to see either of them until tomorrow. Don't want to go to work especially as it is our scan tomorrow so I will be finishing work at 8am and then going straight up to have my scan. Means I will leave the house at 7pm tonight and not get home til around 10.30am tomorrow cos the consultant always takes ages! And then I'm gonna manage about 2 hours sleep before Harri decides he needs my attention. Anyway rant over.

Looking forward to seeing bubs again tomorrow. Hopefully this time we will get a good pic lol and he/she will not look like a teddy bear.


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi 

Im due 26th oct for now lol aint sure with previous history could be alot earlier :cry:
Just booked my gender scan as a suprise for oh as weve been together 4yrs tomorrow but he keeps asking and asking what the suprise is wish he could just wait! :hissy:
Got my scan tuesday feeling alot more positive than what i was as know my bubs is a fighter like my dd's.
Hope everyone is ok better get back to the housework :cry:

xxx


----------



## lucilou

littlekitten8 said:


> Looking forward to seeing bubs again tomorrow. Hopefully this time we will get a good pic lol and he/she will not look like a teddy bear.

I think it's cute that your little one looks like a teddy bear! Mine just looks like he/she has an enormous nose. Sonographer reassured us it was just a waving hand though.

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## sam76

hi all, i have my 2nd mwife app tomoz, hoping to hear the heartbeat too, scared but excited, hope i will beable to hear it xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Hope everyone has had a nice day :)

Im 14 weeks today :happydance::yipee:

Ive not done anything at all all day lol weather been lovely but im so tired. My dad has got Caeden tonight but i dont get a lie in in the morning as i need to take my mum into town early :( ooh well. Least ill get a full nights sleep tonight.. he was up at 4:30am today :shock:

Hope your all ok :D :hug:

xxx


----------



## eswift

Good Evening Ladies...

OH and I had a lovely afternoon spent at Whitby today, had a nice fish & chip meal (Why does it always taste nicer at the sea side?) Then came back via teeside park. Went for a walk around mothercare, Asda (living store), Mama & Papas and Babies R Us. Gave OH heart failure at the price of some of the stuff. Hehehe

Arrived back at my parents for about 5pm ish, only to find DS, my sister and one of her friends were also at Whitby; I saw a friend of mine from Town but not my sister. It was a lovely afternoon, weather was beautiful...

Hope you have all had a lovely day too...


----------



## SHELL1983

:happydance:Im moving over from 1st tri as its sooo quiet there now!! my EDD is 27th October+iv had 2 scans so feel like im ready to make the move:happydance:


----------



## jlosomerset

God girls I am sooo tired :-( Had to have a snooze this afternoon, just seem to have absolutely no energy at all, thought I would have been over that by now?!


----------



## eswift

I'm starting to think that the increase in energy is a myth...

I'm not sure how anyone else is finding it "jlosomerset" but I can tell you I'm finding it really hard to manage 1 day without having a nap. Or going to bed about 8ish..

I can't plan to do anything much as when I do try to do anything. Wether it be driving to where I live (at parents due to building work), doing ironing or even walking around tesco's. Once I start moving about I end up all shaky and start feeling as though I'm gonna pass out cold sweats are included.. Then to top it all off when I do manage to do something productive even for a small amount of time I'm shattered afterwards... 

I tried to do some of the ironing to help out as I'm on the sick from work, I managed to last 2 hours at the most. Ended up in bed at 2 and slept until 4.30; went down for tea with everyone about 5.30 and still ended up fast asleep by 8pm. I was really peeved! I didn't do much the following day as I had dr's appointment in afternoon and I had to drive to the village (15miles) and back again, no vast distance... I still had to have a really early night as I couldn't keep my eyes open any longer...

It's really starting to grind my goat. OH is very understanding about it all as it's all related to low bp, low sugar levels, low energy and issues with ms. I've a problem with my eyes too. Which is why driving is tiring me out at the mo, but the energy level & other stuff is all related and very much a catch 22 situation. Dr's have managed to stop the ms, but I'm still having bp & sugar issues, which is what's causing the energy prob I think. I'm getting fed up with it and going backwards & forwards to GP. 

I'm hoping that I get some energy from somewhere very very soon. Being at home on my own is really sucking, I've far too much time on my hands to mope and worry about the issues we're having with the house extension. It's so not good...

Sorry about the rant, just wanted to really say you're not on your own jlosomerset... Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Mumof42009

:happydance: ive made it over to the 2nd tri :happydance: soo soo happy can finally start to enjoy my pregnancy again now! I feel really unwell today dont know if its a bug :cry: or lack of sleep as dd has a stinking cold and isnt sleeping. Been really naughty today was on de-caf but had to have normal coffee this morn to see if its that :blush: i proberly wont be able to stomach it anyway! Hope we are all ok xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations Bumpn3gals! :happydance: Happy 2nd tri!

Is anyone actually blooming yet? Coz i reckon its never gonna happen to me! :rofl: Im holding on to a faint glimmer of hope that Ive got another 13 weeks for it to happen! Just would like it to start now :rofl:


----------



## mer01

HoneySunshine said:


> Congratulations Bumpn3gals! :happydance: Happy 2nd tri!
> 
> Is anyone actually blooming yet? Coz i reckon its never gonna happen to me! :rofl: Im holding on to a faint glimmer of hope that Ive got another 13 weeks for it to happen! Just would like it to start now :rofl:

blooming my arse :rofl::rofl: i have conjuctivitis and tonsilitis i may never leave the house again :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

yes, I have flu!! So much for 2nd tri and having more energy!!


----------



## mer01

HoneySunshine said:


> yes, I have flu!! So much for 2nd tri and having more energy!!

:rofl::rofl: i wish :hissy:

:hugs: sorry you have flu hun, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps,

Was semi busy this weekend. Went to a couple of yard sales (Basically people selling their junk out of their driveways over here in the usa) I found some cute newborn outfits for a dollar a outfit! Some were even brand new. I took a chance and got girly stuff (They was only 75 % sure at 13 weeks it was a girl) so keep your fingers crossed that pickle don't grow a willy haha.

I have two indoor cats. Murphy, will have a total emotional breakdown at any hint of going outside, Winston however is a fiend for trying to get out when you open the front door. So this weekend I got him one of those pegs that screw in the ground and a 20 foot runner wire to attach to his harness. He has a blast outside for about an hour yesterday eating all the grass lol. 
Where as if I was at home (back in the UK) I'd let them out, but over here there are so many things that can eat them, coyotes, snakes ect not to mention there is a busy road behind us and a house of 5 dogs right of us, I can't bare to just let him roam. I'd be a nervous wreck.

Re my bladder, I've started taking something called Olive Leaf. Its a natural supplement that fights bacterial infections and is really good for bladder infections and pregnancy acne. So I'm going to see if this improves my bladder by my OB app on Wednesday. I really don't want antibiotics because that means the whole thrush rigmarole. Bleh.

HoneySunshine ~ When you're driving along minding your own business to get your lunch and you get 3 kicks in the gut that make you nearly crash the car ... then you'll know you're not imagining it haha ;) *Looks at her bump*

jjj, Amberley, Shell1983 ~ Added your due dates. Welcome over to the 2nd tri :)

Eswift ~ Glad you are sleeping better :)

Stick2000 ~ I'm in the same situation. According to my period (last one Christmas day, cycle length 24 days to the clock) I am due on 1st Oct, but at my last scan they said Pickle was measuring a week ahead at the moment and was more like 27th Sept, but they are leaving my due date as the 1st October because the longer the better in there basically.

Lilkitten ~ Aw hope you get some rest soon.

Sam76 ~ Good luck today!! 

Anababe ~ Yay on the 14 week mark :)

To those girls that are exshausted. Are you making sure you're drinking at least half your body weight in oz of water a day? So if you're 160lbs, drink 80oz of water (about 10 cups) and lots of small meals a day. I started doing this as I was like you .. couldn't stay up for more than 4 hours at a time and it *really* helped me (lots of grainy and whole wheat things). I mean don't get me wrong i still get tired, but I can now make it thru the day with no nap if need be and just have an early night. Also dehydration can make you so exhausted it aint even funny. Its said if you feel thirsty, you're already dehydrated.

Ok I need to get my butt in the shower, bbl :)


----------



## michx2009

hi all !

i am new to this site & would love to hear from anyone expecting in oct 09.

i am due 4/10/09.

i came off cerazette 1/12/08, had first period 30/12/08 & conceived 11/1/09.

it all happened way more quickly than i expected as i am an older mum (34), my husband is diabetic (which can affect sperm count) & i'd heard lots of scare stories about cerazette.

anyways, here we are, 16 weeks pregnant & although i'm still feeling a little tired, the queasiness of the 1st trimester has gone. my appetite has also come back with a vengeance !

would be interested to hear from anyone who has had a nuchal translucency scan for downs - i had mine at 12+5 & after much reassurance from the consultant, have decided not to take my worries any further.

hope to hear from you soon

xx


----------



## ashrxxx

Hi ladies!!

Well i am in my 2nd tri now:happydance::happydance::happydance: is this a dream??????????????????????????:rofl:

I have not been online much as i have felt so rotten i am praying the blooming and the glow kicks in sooooooooon!!!

Hope your ALL well and can you change my EDD to the 18th from the 20th? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls, cor we are a sickly bunch arnt we?? I was up all nite last nite with a poorly 2 year old, am sure he has ill male syndrome very early in his life, he feels very sorry for himself, bless him, he only has a cold but not coping well!! Was back to work for me today after 10 days off, not good, I could get used to been a lady of leisure, well as much leisure as you get looking after 2 lo's anyway!!! 
Sending us all lots of pregnancy glow and energy, we need to be on a high:happydance: with the babies growing in our bellies!!
Am thinking about booking a massage for the weekend, perhaps it will give me a boost, or will send me on a well deserved sleep :sleep:!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls, cor we are a sickly bunch arnt we?? I was up all nite last nite with a poorly 2 year old, am sure he has ill male syndrome very early in his life, he feels very sorry for himself, bless him, he only has a cold but not coping well!! Was back to work for me today after 10 days off, not good, I could get used to been a lady of leisure, well as much leisure as you get looking after 2 lo's anyway!!! 
Sending us all lots of pregnancy glow and energy, we need to be on a high with these babies in r bellies!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

I dont know what is goin on my computer is playing up!! Sorry for the double post x


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

Thanks for the tips Chaos... I've been quite busy today and I'm now feeling the effect. I'm shattered.. Gonna sleep well hopefully tonight... Fingers crossed another busy day tomorrow.

I'm not looking forward to seeing eye specialist tomorrow. I'm quite nervous...

I'm not really sure what to say to you all today, been busy and now shattered...

I've enjoyed the sun shine today, I now have something similar to a robin - Red Breasts!!

Hoping for another lovely day tomorrow, could get use to this...


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Well I am glad to report...that Titch is already a cheeky little thing. We had a great view and he/she decided to roll over lol. Did manage to get some slightly better pics though. Will upload them to the computer later. The consultant was very happy with us so has discharged us from the high risk team. I've got to see a normal obstetric consultant after my anomoly scan at 21 weeks and go from there. 

Had a lovely afternoon at the local petting zoo. Took Oh's little boy, and my 2 housemates to feed the goats and the lambs and the llamas....and then we had a picnic. Was really hot and so of course by the time we got home I was shattered so had a 2 hour nap oops.

Hope everyone is feeling better today. Mer sorry to hear you have tonsillitis hunni. Its evil.


----------



## Neon

Hi all :)
I won a Fisher Price Aquarium bouncer and swing today - so chuffed as it's local pick up so no ridiculous postage :happydance: My first baby thing really and the two things I think I'll use loads! It's slowley sinking in now...

Gorgeous weather!!! I had a Feast on the way home from work :icecream:. Most of it ended up on my white top :rofl:

Hope you're all OK...


----------



## angfento

YAY! I haven't been on in a while, and was so excited to see this moved to 2nd Trimester! Congrats all! I just got here last weekend! Hope everyone is doing well! I'm feeling great so far! I think it's a mental thing knowing that dreaded 1st tri is GONE!


----------



## Danuta

Can I join the club?

Just to say a bit more info, I am Danuta, and now 16 weeks pregnant. And I'm living in London (but actually I'm Polish).

Hello to everyone here!


----------



## Anababe

Hey ladies

Hi to all our new people, welcome to 2nd tri :D

Littlekitten - So glad the scan went well hun :happydance:

Mer - Hope your feeling better soon hun :hugs:

jlosomerset - Aww bless your little boy feeling sorry for himself, hope hes better soon:hug: My son has just started with a cold so im sure he'll be the same very soon lol

Im feeling ok today.. Jellytot just gave me 2 lovely kicks in my tummy :cloud9: really shocked me. Cant wait to see him/her in a week and half :happydance:

Hope you all have a nice day :)

xxx


----------



## dom85

:wave:

Hi ladies, I moved over at the weekend but have still been lurking around 1st tri! 

Thought I would say hello to everyone who's moved over.

Oh, and my due date has changed to the 19th Oct, although I'm still convinced the baby will be two weeks late regardless of the due date.


----------



## Danuta

Wow, does anyone else find they feel much more tired these days? I'm working at the Reception in the hotel where I work mornings, and I am so exhausted! Added to that I have got cramp in my legs and belly which is so bad and I seem to need a visit to the bathroom every 5 minutes.. I don't know if it's normal or I should be worried! Well, probably I should be worried because my duty manager is getting a bit annoyed at me!
good morning to you all and hope everyone is well!


----------



## babystar

helloooo :) Just poppin in to say hi :) I moved over from 1st tri this morning :) looking foraward to chatting to you all

:hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps!

I love Tuesdays because they (along with Fridays) are my half day at work :) 

Summer is definitely arriving in NC .. lovely sunrise this morning. Can't wait till the temp is steady in the 80/90's.

lol I think I've been in America too long .. I read michx2009's due date as 4/10/09 ... April 10th 09 rather than October 4th 09. I was all confused for a minute! 

Jlosomerset ~ I work for a Chiropractor/HolisticDr/Massage therapist. Massages whilst pregnant are great! :)

ashrxxx ~ Date changed.

michx2009, Dom85 ~ Due dates added.

Little Kitten ~ Glad the scan went well :)

Neon ~ Congratulations on the win!

angfento ~ What's your due date?
Danuta ~ What's your due date?

Danuta ~ Cramps in the legs can mean you're dehydrated. Try drinking a few glasses more of water a day. (Half your body weight in oz) I know its annoying and will make you pee more, but your body needs that extra fluid to help baby grow. As for the tummy cramps, I'd talk to your MW. Hope you feel better.

Ok off to shower and go to work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Chaos

babystar said:


> helloooo :) Just poppin in to say hi :) I moved over from 1st tri this morning :) looking foraward to chatting to you all
> 
> :hugs:

What's your due date? :)


----------



## my1stbump

Hello 

Im due 13th Oct. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hello everyone! 

I can officially move over! The scan went brilliantly!! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/123938-scan-pics.html

They put us forward by one day....so my EDD is 21st October - 6 months today!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok and I am now an official 2nd tri-er!!!!


----------



## Danuta

I'm due on 2nd October (so I'm only just an October girl!)

Thanks for the advice Chaos - I will try drinking more water! (although I'm afraid it's going to mean a bathroom trip every 2 minutes judging by how it is at the moment!)

It's funny because 2 weeks ago I looked quite normal I think and now my waist and tummy looks bigger every day. Actually I'm already showing quite a bit but I don't think everyone needs to thinnk it'll be like this because apparently I am big for my dates!


----------



## jlosomerset

Danuta said:


> I'm due on 2nd October (so I'm only just an October girl!)
> 
> Thanks for the advice Chaos - I will try drinking more water! (although I'm afraid it's going to mean a bathroom trip every 2 minutes judging by how it is at the moment!)
> 
> It's funny because 2 weeks ago I looked quite normal I think and now my waist and tummy looks bigger every day. Actually I'm already showing quite a bit but I don't think everyone needs to thinnk it'll be like this because apparently I am big for my dates!

I find eating sunflower seeds works to stop the leg cramps coming at all, dont no why it does but it works, someone advised me to do it when I was having my first baby and it worked. I put a handful on my cereal in the morning, worth a try!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

I am 16 weeks today, yay:happydance:
Had a very busy morning clearing out all our rubbish, bags for loft, tip, car boot n charity shop, it was one of those jobs that I wished I had never started:dohh:
Anyway upstairs is done now but my back hurts so stopped for lunch, cheese n pineapple on a toasted muffin, mmmmm!!!!


----------



## babystar

Chaos said:


> babystar said:
> 
> 
> helloooo :) Just poppin in to say hi :) I moved over from 1st tri this morning :) looking foraward to chatting to you all
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> What's your due date? :)Click to expand...

ooooh sorry! heeheee!:blush: 27th :)


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone!

Aimee-lou, really pleased your scan went well hun :happydance:

I have been getting really sore stretching pains for the past few days :( so sore I can hardly stand sometimes!! And I have loads of heartburn, it hurts too!!!! Yay for 2nd tri symptoms!!


----------



## helz81

Fab news on the scan Aimee,just logged on to see how u got on! Lovely pics too!

Aww Im lonely in 1st tri, can I come over 1 day early please??? I am officially pregnant now :rofl: cos everyone knows...ended up telling work this morning. Wasn't planning to cos of the funeral tommorow,thought it would look abit insensitive but my boss was saying how she thought one of the other girls was pregnant as she has been feeling sick alot latley. She asked me if I thought she was, I said I dunno,don't think she'd tell me anyway. Then she looked at me odd and said "you're not are ya?" Well I can't lie,so I just looked shifty. She was like "are u are u are u???!" all excited lol, so I said yes. All the girls came and hugged me and were so happy for me. Told them I wasn't gonna tell yet as I didn't want to be insensitive,was going to wait till funeral was over with but they were all like oh don't be daft,it's lovely to hear good news at last!! So, my morning at work..Ive been clucked over all the time and been bombarded with offers of baby freebies :happydance:
Soooo happy right now :cloud9:


----------



## aimee-lou

Helz, thanks! 

I'm sure you can come over 1 day early! No-one will know any different tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok I will start by apologiising for the major hissy fit I am about to throw....

WTF is it with men?! OH has just stormed out in a total tantrum cos I didnt want to sit in the car for 3 hours to go with him to take his LO home. So he sat and sulked for 45 minutes until I managed to persuade him that I wasn't coming regardless of how long he sat there sulking. So with that he chucked Harri's clothes out the door, slammed it in my face...and then when I opened it again he shoved me out the way and stormed out. So then I went out to help get Harri in the car and he just basically told me to go **** myself. I of course bit and told him to drop the car back and not bother coming back.

I'm sick to death of his sulking and tantrumming. And when I asked him last night if he was happy about Titch he said yes but he wasnt happy that it had happened now!! We were trying for a baby ffs!! I am so close to just packing his bags and telling him not to bother coming back.


----------



## helz81

Littlekitten, Im so sorry! I don't know what to say really so sending you big :hug: instead xx


----------



## littlekitten8

I've just been sat here in tears for the last hour. Dont know what to do. Dont wanna be on my own but dont think I can carry on like this anymore. I was in a relationship for 3 years where I was hit and even though I'm sure OH would never hit me..the way he shoved me out the way today scared me.


----------



## Reedy

Hi everyone x
Please can I join in??? 
I'm due 23rd october x Had my scan today x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Reedy! we've got the same due date!

If you go to the bumpkin thread in 1st tri you can grab yourself a logo on page 1 x

Oh Little Kitten - Im not sure what to advise hunny :hugs: we're always here if you need to vent tho xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Everyone 

Just thought id put an update as know some of you from 1st tri. Had my scan this morning my baby was dancing away and posed for some nice pictures, had its hand on its face ive been put forward one week as the baby is measuring 14wks 1day :happydance:. The bleed has got bigger but they cant see any inside were the baby is so thats a good thing but if this bleed does start bleeding it wont be good for the baby, ive got another scan in 3wks to see where we go from here but as long as the babys ok they said i should be fine. Ive finally told my mum she said she knew i was pregnant she could just tell,she didnt go mad at me which i thought she would of i told her to tell my dad as cant face him right now as im so emotional just had good cry as needed to let it out.:cry:
Hope everyone is ok xx
Please could you update my due date to 19th oct thanks xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Bumpn3gals! That amazing news babe! :hugs: I know you wont be able to relax totally but hopefully your mind will be at ease a little more now.

Brilliant news


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks hun feel so emotional today think its seeing baby so happy :happydance: xx


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies,

Glad you're all doing well. Went and saw eye consultant. Went reasonably well, I've to go back in 4 months and go from there. Not as bad as I thought it was gonna be, put my mind to rest.:happydance:

Littlekitten - try to keep your chin up and stress levels down..:hug:

Only 1 week to go until I see the mw... I'm pleased that there has been some super duper scans, I love hearing about them...


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Hi I'm due 28th October :D (sneaking on a day early =] )

xxx


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Gals,

I've just come over officially I guess! I'm due October 22nd (although I don't believe the dr! lol!) I'm ecstatic to be here in 2nd tri!


----------



## Maffie

Hi all thought id better pop in and say hello here now, feels strange checking out 2nd tri instead of the 1st!!!!


----------



## baby.love

wow i lay low for a day and loads of you start piling over :wohoo: 

Hope everyone is ok? I have been so tired & my sciatica is playing up BIG time.. Been feeling more movement the last 2-3 days, its not all the time maybe once or twice a day.

Also noticed i am feeling sicky again lately :(

Off for my tea in a min so catch you all soon xxx


----------



## colsy

Well here I am - a week and a bit late, but I liked it in first tri!  Just back from "12" (except it was 14 and a bit) week scan, and all is well. Due date is now 17 Oct, which in theory means I now need to change my signature thingy. Ho-hum, I will try. Can somebody add me to the list please? xx


----------



## colsy

Hey Mer, I was disappointed to be losing Aimee-Lou as my due date companion, but I just noticed you're there with me instead. How you feeling now? xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww Colsy, I'm glad your scan went well. I was put forward 1 day so now I'm 21st....will have a look at who I'm buddies with now though. I think Per16 is the same as me now! Look at us all progressing nicely! :happydance:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Aww Colsy, I'm glad your scan went well. I was put forward 1 day so now I'm 21st....will have a look at who I'm buddies with now though. I think Per16 is the same as me now! Look at us all progressing nicely! :happydance:

Thanks Aimee.Take it all went well with you? How was baby? Ours was loitering upside-down, looking pretty mean and thrusting a couple of limbs about ... which could explain why I've felt quite odd this week! Got a picture, but to be honest it isn't a patch on the one we got a couple of weeks ago at our nuchal fold scan.

Felt funny being in the antenatal clinic, as I was positively skinny compared with most of the girls in there. Some looked ready to have their babies there and then.


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> Thanks Aimee.Take it all went well with you? How was baby? Ours was loitering upside-down, looking pretty mean and thrusting a couple of limbs about ... which could explain why I've felt quite odd this week! Got a picture, but to be honest it isn't a patch on the one we got a couple of weeks ago at our nuchal fold scan..

Baby was fine. Sliding about all over the place. I put some pics up in first tri. Nice healthy heartbeat and the sonographer seemed impressed as it looks very well developed and 'tall' if that's possible! :rofl:

I know what you mean. I've been getting a lot of uncomfortable almost like bruising in my tummy and flutterings....surely it's too early for that? But it does seem to match with Bubs moving about. We got 4 photo's....3 were profile and really nice and clear. One looks like the cover of Donny Darko!!!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Hi Natalie Flynn, same due date as me! I came over a day early too.
And I love the name Flynn,it's top choice at the mo if we have a boy!


----------



## HoneySunshine

aimee-lou said:


> I know what you mean. I've been getting a lot of uncomfortable almost like bruising in my tummy and flutterings....surely it's too early for that? But it does seem to match with Bubs moving about.
> 
> 
> Ooooh - same here same here! :yipee: :yipee:Click to expand...


----------



## Neon

Hi!
chaos - hope you had a nice half day :) I'm sure I can speak on behalf of everyone in saying how much we appreciate you creating and adding everyone in this thread! October seems a really popular month! :happydance:

awayagain - I think we have similar symptoms! I am stretching like mad atm! 
little kitten - I had a similar argument with OH in the early stages of pr. You'll be fine hon. It's hard to stay calm in these situations when all you need is a bit of support!!
Good news bumpn3gals!
aimee - I replied in your scan thread :)

I am bursting out of my clothes :laugh2:


----------



## Danuta

I'm glad I'm not the only one bursting out of clothes! I weighed myself now when I got home and I've put on 6 kilos since beginning of pregnancy (and I was happily thinking mself that it was only 4!)! (that's 1 stone) How is it possible???

I seriously will go shopping tomorrow to buy some new clothes because I cannot anymore close any of the zips on my trousers and i'm bursting out from my t-shirts. So neon, don't worry because you're not alone with that!

I had to leave work early today because I had such a pains in my lower tummy and at the top of my legs. When you're running around the restaurant it's not fun! i was hoping to work till really the last minute but if at 16 weeks it's already like that, I don't see how I can!

I feel so miserable today... I feel huge, I'm worried that I put too much weight and it's not good for baby and I'm worried about why I have such bad cramps. And my boyfriend is not even here because he visits his parents in Poland, where he will tell them that his girlfriend is pregnant (and it's so not going to be a good reaction because they are very catholic and they don't believe this should happen before the marriage!).


----------



## Neon

Danuta said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one bursting out of clothes! I weighed myself now when I got home and I've put on 6 kilos since beginning of pregnancy (and I was happily thinking mself that it was only 4!)! (that's 1 stone) How is it possible???
> I seriously will go shopping tomorrow to buy some new clothes because I cannot anymore close any of the zips on my trousers and i'm bursting out from my t-shirts. So neon, don't worry because you're not alone with that!

I went around the shops in my lunch today - so depressing! Linen trousers for £20 (H&M) - TopShop £28!!! And the competition on Ebay is ridiculous atm :dohh:


Danuta said:


> I had to leave work early today because I had such a pains in my lower tummy and at the top of my legs. When you're running around the restaurant it's not fun! i was hoping to work till really the last minute but if at 16 weeks it's already like that, I don't see how I can!
> I feel so miserable today... I feel huge, I'm worried that I put too much weight and it's not good for baby and I'm worried about why I have such bad cramps. And my boyfriend is not even here because he visits his parents in Poland, where he will tell them that his girlfriend is pregnant (and it's so not going to be a good reaction because they are very catholic and they don't believe this should happen before the marriage!).

Once they see your bundle of joy they will be happy - they'll still lecture you about marriage though until you do I'm sure! :D Don't worry hun. It's you and your partners baby!

Goodnight :)


----------



## msangie11

[/QUOTE]
I went around the shops in my lunch today - so depressing! Linen trousers for £20 (H&M) - TopShop £28!!! And the competition on Ebay is ridiculous atm :dohh:

Mamas & Papas have a sale on at the moment online and instore and I got some reasonable tops ranging at £5 and £10 and some really nice jeans for £15.

Good luck in your quest.x


----------



## Chaos

Evening bump growers!

*burp* I was naughty and just had Kebab meat and chips (They call it a gyro over here in the usa .. pronounced year-o) Was frigging AWESOME :)

You lot are a buncha chatty things today lol. I have 2 pages of posts and I've altered my options to have 40 posts a page!

my1stbump, aimee-lou, Danuta, babystar, Reedy, Natalie Flynn, cinnamongirl, Colsy ~ All Due Dates added. Welcome to the 2nd Trimester :)

bumpn3gals ~ Due Date updated.

helz81 ~ Of course you can come across! What's your Due Date?

Maffie ~ What's your Due Date?

jlosomerset ~ Congrats on the 4 month mark :)

Awayagain ~ Hope the stretching pains subside soon. They really suck :(

Littlekitten ~ Wow what a total wanker :( He needs to man up and act like an adult rather than a little kid that's had his dummy taken away. He's not happy it's happening now? He should have kept his willy in his trousers then!!
I really hope he gets out his childish "I'm not getting any attention" mood soon. You do not need that kinda stress. As for shoving you whilst pregnant, I'm at a loss for words. No one *EVER* has the right to lay hands on another person, be it a punch or a shove.
You should tell him that its not appropriate no matter what kind of mood he is in. You're carrying a child ffs. *deep breaths* Shit, tell him WAY TO GO, pissing off a forum of pregnant hormonal wimmin!!! :hug::hug:

baby.love ~ Hope the sciatica eases off soon. Have you ever tried an Epsom salts bath? Work WONDERS!

Neon ~ Aww thanks :) I think I kinda just fell in to it lol, I was looking for the normal person who starts these threads!! October is popular because everyone was randy over New Years ;) haha. I'm popping out my clothes too. The jeans no longer fit, not even with belly band. This is my 16 week belly pic.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Week165.jpg

To give you a comparison, this was my 4 week (1 week after I got a :bfp:)

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Week4.jpg

Now you can SEE why nothing fits me haha.

I'm watching these shows on a cable channel here called TLC. The show is "I didn't know I was pregnant" ?!? For example a 110lb girl (about 7 stone) gave birth at 8 months and didn't even KNOW she was preggers. Only gained 10 lbs. Craziness.


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

I'm jealous Chaos!

Ur bump is adorable! I'm not showing anything like that. I still look like I ate too much for lunch.


----------



## Maffie

Great bump chaos! Can I be added to the due date list for the 26th please.


I seem to have bad hayfever already today think I may need to go docs and go back on my asthma inhalers.


----------



## baby.love

Maffie i totally sympathise! My hayfever is terrible this year, i always wake up sneezing and have itchy eyes :( 

Chaos no have not tried that hun, thanks for the tip i will look into that :) Oh and your bump is super cute x


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!

Well, jobs for today; I gotta go see a man to give us a quote to write a report on how work our plans are and all the mistakes on the plans. Architect has really managed to get right under my skin, even though I was expecting the letters; forwarned by solicitor. This is the first time in all of this that I have felt really really peeved.

Also OH partner is crime got made redundant yesterday, so I'm half expecting him home by lunch time, last time they got given their notice the company staggered it by 1 day too. That's all we need to make our year so complete! It's been a really really crap one so far, what can go wrong has gone wrong. I keep hoping for our luck to change always the optomistist can't help it really. Yet each time something else really crappy happens. Fingers crossed, I'd like something really positive to happen soon.. Really soon, even if it's just the roof trusses arrive 1 day early, they're not coming until next week sometime, don't even have a day...

I feel better about my eye problem, as there is something they can do about it. I've to go back to have my eye meassured and have a contact lense made; so I can use my glasses still. If the cornina goes too thin they can operate on it too, by grafting. Things are looking up there. I think it's called corn cornina. Dr doesn't think it's pregnancy related and neither is it accident from child hood. It's age and wear...

Dad has got Broncitus ~(however it's spelt) and is kindly passing it to all of us at the moment only DS and my sister seem to be ok. OH started with a cough yesterday, Mam and I started the day before and it seems to be sticking about. Both Mam and I have been up through the night with it. It's making me sick again! Not happy! Thank goodness I'm back at Dr's again tomorrow. I shouldn't be mean to my Dad, he really is poorly, even he's taking time off from work...

Ok best make a move and get DS ready for school, and try for breakfast... Wish me luck! Hope you all have a wonderful day!!! It's sunny here already, may try to wear my shorts; watchout it'll probably rain...


----------



## sam76

Morning all, how we all feeling, has anyone decided on the names for the baby yet? I find out which team im on, on the 7th May, and would like a name for then, do you think im being silly, or should i wait abit longer???


----------



## baby.love

Hey Sam,

We have our names (in my siggy) :) And as of 2nd May my bump shall have a name other than speckle or bubba :wohoo:


----------



## awayagain

Hi Sam,

I think it's great to have a name picked! Its the only things me and DH have agreed on so far, we have a name (and middle name) for boy or girl! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies - How are we all today? 

I'm fine, although I have no idea how I'm going to get home tonight. I got a lift into work from a colleague but he can't take me home, so I may be stuck with a £20 taxi that I can't afford so may be borrowing it from work! :hissy: Damned cars breaking down....still it will (yes it WILL!!) be fixed tomorrow!!

I'm fine today...a little nervous as we're making it all official. We told friends and family properly last night via email etc as I really cannot be bothered to call them all (sounds terrible but I can't!) so we've been fielding phone calls all morning! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok....feels very odd tobe in 2nd tri you know! I automatically clicked on 1st tri this morning. Going to take a while to get used to the progression! :rofl:


----------



## dom85

Morning,

I know how you feel Aimee, I automatically go to 1st tri as well, even been posting there still more than here.

I've told a few more people at work now, just have to wait for my Director to be back from his business trip to tell the other team leaders, I don't really want to make a big announcement or anything.

And, I was so excited yesterday, because my first baby purchase arrived! My electric Tommee Tippee steriliser arrived, they had it on their website for £15 and they also sent 2 bottles and 2 soothers as well. I am banned from getting anything else though until I've had a good clearout as there is no space to put anything yet.


----------



## aimee-lou

dom85 - I can't wait to start buying things for bubs. We are rock bottom skint until next week due to car troubles but when I get paid at least 1 item WILL be coming home with us!! Eve if it's only 1 bib!!!! :rofl:

I too need to have a clearout....MIL is coming to stay at the weekend and at the moment the spare room is waist deep in stuff for the charity shop!! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG aimee we have the "royal visit" clean before the arrival of inlaws too!! the only time our house is ever sparkling!!


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> OMG aimee we have the "royal visit" clean before the arrival of inlaws too!! the only time our house is ever sparkling!!

Ha ha....I like it! I think we will start calling it that!! :rofl:


----------



## dom85

I'm on edge when my own mother comes round, she is OBSESSIVELY tidy and some of the tidyness rubbed off on me although I tend to hoard things and have rooms or corners where stuff lives.

She goes so far as to iron PJ's and all bed sheets and makes the beds so that they have no creaes at all. It looks nice but I can think of so many better things to do. I can just imagine when I'm in labour her looking at me and asking 'did you not think to iron that nightie, there are doctors and nurses here that can see you you know'

:)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Awww Dom, is she gonna be your birthing partner? That'll be good!
Yeah, it may be an idea to iron your nightie though!! :rofl: last thing you want in the stress of her commenting! :rofl: bless her!


----------



## dom85

Yes, apart from my appearance I think she'll be good. She's been really good so far keeping me calm and telling me that what I think is weird is normal and she's done it three times so she's quite calm about the birth etc. When she went into labour with me she went to my aunt's and had tea and cream cakes before she went into hospital because she didn't want to be waiting around there and I think she came home within 24 hours.

I've got brothers and my older one has two kids but I think she feels that she couldn't be as involved with them because she didn't want to annoy the SIL's but now she can poke her nose in whenever she wants because I'm her daughter! I'm sure it will be fine, maybe I'll just tell her that the nightie got screwed up in the bag as I refuse to iron them on the grounds that I am NOT turning into my mother :)


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls, sorry i have been quiet for a while .. wont be about much for a few days as really emotional.. Sunday will be the 10th anniversary of my dad passing away, all these hormones are making it all so much harder this year :cry: I am very up and down so think its best to lay low and not depress everyone.

Catch you all soon xxxxx


----------



## KKSARAH

Baby Love:hugs:

Hi Ladies I dont post much as am more of a reader, but would like a your advice,
Yesterday evening I went to the loo and when I wiped there was pale pink discharge on the tissue:cry: I phoned the EPAU although last Friday they signed me off as the scan was looking good.

This morning @ 8am I went along had my bloods taken, then went in for a scan, everything is looking great:cloud9: little flump was moving about all over the place, and it was so clear you could see all the bones and everything although they didnt give me a pic due to my scan last friday:cry:(when they gave me a crap pic)
They couldnt find a reason for the spotting at all, even the placenta is in the right place.

They the tested my wee and they found blood in it, so they sent the sample off for testing and I should get the results back in 3 days.

Does anyone know why there could be blood in my wee!!!

Am a little worried now,

Thanks for reading me rambling on:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Chaos

KKSARAH said:


> Baby Love:hugs:
> 
> Hi Ladies I dont post much as am more of a reader, but would like a your advice,
> Yesterday evening I went to the loo and when I wiped there was pale pink discharge on the tissue:cry: I phoned the EPAU although last Friday they signed me off as the scan was looking good.
> 
> This morning @ 8am I went along had my bloods taken, then went in for a scan, everything is looking great:cloud9: little flump was moving about all over the place, and it was so clear you could see all the bones and everything although they didnt give me a pic due to my scan last friday:cry:(when they gave me a crap pic)
> They couldnt find a reason for the spotting at all, even the placenta is in the right place.
> 
> They the tested my wee and they found blood in it, so they sent the sample off for testing and I should get the results back in 3 days.
> 
> *Does anyone know why there could be blood in my wee!!!*
> 
> Am a little worried now,
> 
> Thanks for reading me rambling on:hugs:
> 
> :hug:

Bladder infection will do this. You'll prolly get a course of antibiotics.


----------



## KKSARAH

Thanks Chaos,:hugs:

would this also make me very tired or is this just pregnancy:rofl:
:hug:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' human grow bags! (haha I got called that)

Well today I got my OB app. Just a regular check up. Gets me out of work for a few hours :happydance:

Maffie ~ Due date added :)

baby.love ~ How's the back today? You aint got to stay away from us, and you aint gonna depress any one. It's what we are all here for :) :hug: If anything, a forum of hormonal wimmin is the best place to be and be understood!

Eswift ~ Fingers crossed your OH does not get laid off :( I hope your Dad and family feel better soon, Bronchitis is no fun. My Nan had it a couple months ago. Was ickky.

Sam ~ my friends have been coming up with the most hidious combination of names for our kid haha. So far they have come up with "Esmerelda Francine Gertrude" I about smacked them lol.

Aimee-lou ~ Grr sucky cars. We didn't have to call anyone to tell them about us. We went to visit the other halfs parents, and on my belly I wrote "Baby inside". OH said to them, "Do you wanna see Chelle's new tattoo?" They said "go on then" So I lifted my shirt. His Dad started laughing, his Mum had a total emotional breakdown and his Grandpa and Auntie just sat smiling. Of course his Dad then got the phonebook out and called every Tom, Dick and Harry .. "I'm gonna be a Granddad!!!!" lol

I guess there's no hiding it for me now, I was sitting at the desk at work yesterday and a patient walks in and goes "Cor, you're looking very pregnant aincha" Nearly got a bloody keyboard thrown at them!!

KKSarah ~ That's just pregnancy I'm afraid haha. 

Ok off to get ready for work. Have a great day :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Ok - I'm ticked off now. 

I have just met with my Line manager who is also the Director the company (we're a very small team!). He asked if everything was ok - he's actually very good most of the time but just sometimes he can be really insensitive! 

This past week my motivation for work has really come back. I've been pulling out the stops as I know I've been a little unreliable thanks to cars, ill health etc but come on it's called give and take! I'm trying my best! He then turns around and says 'will all this stop now that people know?' - well I don't know. I don't know how I'm going to be? I don't know if the car will break down again. We are absolutely stony broke and I get paid a pittence. I've paid out £400 last month to get hubby onto his bike so that I could get my hours back to normal....now the car needs £200 of work. I am pulling out all the stops to get back to normal but things keep getting in the way - maybe the fates are trying to tell me something? I am doing all I can...all I ask is a little credit please! 

All I know is that in 18 weeks time I will be leaving :happydance: for 9 blissful months of being with our baby! 

On the plus side 1/2 the day is gone and I have my taxi booked to go home! only 4 more hours! Woohoo! Also got my holiday for July formally booked and also made sure that I got my hours attributed to my maternity rights -they were going to make me take a 1/2 days holiday for my scan in June! Errrr.....No! Grrrr why does it have tobe so complicated?!?! 

Sorry girls...hope your day is better than mine so far!


----------



## Chaos

Wow what a dickhead. I hope he aint married with kids. I'd smack him if I was his wife!

I'm counting the weeks till I leave work too lol. 13th Aug is my last day!!! :)


----------



## colsy

Chaos said:


> I'm counting the weeks till I leave work too lol. 13th Aug is my last day!!! :)

Ha ha, what is a "last day"? Working for myself has infinite benefits - but paid maternity leave ain't one of 'em!


----------



## aimee-lou

Chaos said:


> Wow what a dickhead. I hope he aint married with kids. I'd smack him if I was his wife!
> 
> I'm counting the weeks till I leave work too lol. 13th Aug is my last day!!! :)

Sad thing is he is...married with 2 children. You think he'd know better! 

I'm hoping for 28th August but it's looking more and more like 4th September....birthday on 7th and I ain't working on that!!!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> I'm counting the weeks till I leave work too lol. 13th Aug is my last day!!! :)
> 
> Ha ha, what is a "last day"? Working for myself has infinite benefits - but paid maternity leave ain't one of 'em!Click to expand...

With any Luck Colsy this will be me when we have baby number 2 - I know it will be hard but I'm not going through this again!! At least not intentionally anyway!


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> I'm counting the weeks till I leave work too lol. 13th Aug is my last day!!! :)
> 
> Ha ha, what is a "last day"? Working for myself has infinite benefits - but paid maternity leave ain't one of 'em!Click to expand...
> 
> With any Luck Colsy this will be me when we have baby number 2 - I know it will be hard but I'm not going through this again!! At least not intentionally anyway!Click to expand...

If you are efficient, motivated and determined, working at home for yourself is not hard. It's hard work but not hard, if that makes any sense at all. Like, I actually need to DO stuff rather than just "be here", otherwise I don't earn any money, but that's not really that difficult. I wouldn't change it for ANY other way of working now. Seriously, I would have to consider very long and hard about working for somebody in-house even if they offered to double my earnings. I have holidays when I want, I start and finish when I want, I work weekends but go out on weekdays if I want ... best of all, I simply walk upstairs to go to work! What's not to like? Well, since you asked, no sick pay, no holiday pay, no maternity pay - but am I bovvered?


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> I'm counting the weeks till I leave work too lol. 13th Aug is my last day!!! :)
> 
> Ha ha, what is a "last day"? Working for myself has infinite benefits - but paid maternity leave ain't one of 'em!Click to expand...
> 
> With any Luck Colsy this will be me when we have baby number 2 - I know it will be hard but I'm not going through this again!! At least not intentionally anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> If you are efficient, motivated and determined, working at home for yourself is not hard. It's hard work but not hard, if that makes any sense at all. Like, I actually need to DO stuff rather than just "be here", otherwise I don't earn any money, but that's not really that difficult. I wouldn't change it for ANY other way of working now. Seriously, I would have to consider very long and hard about working for somebody in-house even if they offered to double my earnings. I have holidays when I want, I start and finish when I want, I work weekends but go out on weekdays if I want ... best of all, I simply walk upstairs to go to work! What's not to like? Well, since you asked, no sick pay, no holiday pay, no maternity pay - but am I bovvered?Click to expand...

I agree, the pro's really do outweigh the cons. I'm hoping to kind of get the best of both worlds. I'm hoping to work as a freelance consultant for other consultants....sounds strange but it's flexible working, if they get snowed under you take the work on (but only if you want the work!)...you negotaite your own pay from them, but then they send you the work. I've already got one person interested in taking me up on the idea! :happydance: Not going to start until well into my ML though....take thorough advantage of that! I've paid too much into the tax bank not too! :rofl: If it doesn't work, back to the drawing board and Tesco's here I come! :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Ok Ps: I finally got around to joining the "Team Bumpkins" group on facebook. I'm a lil slow at these things lol.

Anyone else, if you put "Team Bumpkin" in the search bar of facebook, it will bring the group up for you to join :)


Ok, stop distracting me, I need to go to work!! :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG a team bumpkin group? cool! Im going on now!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I cant find it!


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah "Team Bumpkins" I typed "Team Bumpkin"


----------



## aimee-lou

All joined up and made a comment too! No prizes for spotting me!! :rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

Thanks ladies for joining the Facebook group, we are slowly growing in numbers, will keep posting little reminders on here just to let newbies know x


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey ladies, I just joined up on FB, too. Yay! How fun:) 
Fine, I am a dork. I also couldn't help but to join the Pillow on the Cold side group. That is totally me. I keep doing it until I pass out...lol


----------



## jlosomerset

I too am a fan of the cold side of the pillow, lol!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby is, I'm not! He ends up mis-placing his pillow and suffocating me as it lands on my head! :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

Be glad you're not, aimee-lou...it can be a real pain flipping once you are comfy but pillow starts heating up! If you are a cold sider...well, you have no choice, you must flip!


----------



## bonfloss

Hi
Can I please be added to the 24th October.  Hope all is well with everyone. 
xx


----------



## jlosomerset

djgirl1976 said:


> Be glad you're not, aimee-lou...it can be a real pain flipping once you are comfy but pillow starts heating up! If you are a cold sider...well, you have no choice, you must flip!

:rofl:


----------



## R&JBabybean

Hello 
Had my dating scan and all is well. Saw baby and heartbeat:cloud9: makes it all so real now, They dated me as 14 weeks and 1 day so my EDD is now the 20th October :cloud9: So Im officially moving over to 2nd Tri today :happydance:

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Chaos, you already added my due date lol xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Girls, I am sooo chuffed, just got a big bag of maternity clothes all free:happydance:
I posted a wanted on our local Freecycle webpage and someone replied so just been to collect, she only had her baby in December so all fairly new and its all good stuff Topshop, H & M, Blooming Marvellous & Next, I have some clothes!!!:yipee:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay I joined the Team Bumpkins group on Facebook. And I am a very lucky girl. Got home from work to be greeted with a huge bunch of flowers and roast lamb mmmm.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Awww, Little Kitten - at least he realised he'd been an idiot xx


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

Well it's happened, OH is now out of work. He has finally been made redundant today. So now we have half a house and he has no job either.:cry: I have lost all my positive feelings now and really think that this year has only one good thing happening in it. And that's the babe.:blush:

Been and seen another architect today, he's gonna do a report etc for us, to help fight our corner. As the plans are wrong etc. I'm so hoping that something gives so very soon; I feel as though I'm going mad...

How can I not worry or stress when life keeps throwing me duff balls to catch??? :hissy::hissy:I really don't know how we're gonna manage, but know we'll do what we have to do together...:hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift said:


> Evening Ladies...
> 
> Well it's happened, OH is now out of work. He has finally been made redundant today. So now we have half a house and he has no job either.:cry: I have lost all my positive feelings now and really think that this year has only one good thing happening in it. And that's the babe.:blush:
> 
> Been and seen another architect today, he's gonna do a report etc for us, to help fight our corner. As the plans are wrong etc. I'm so hoping that something gives so very soon; I feel as though I'm going mad...
> 
> How can I not worry or stress when life keeps throwing me duff balls to catch??? :hissy::hissy:I really don't know how we're gonna manage, but know we'll do what we have to do together...:hugs:

:hug: :hugs:
Just remember what doesnt break you makes u stronger!!!
In years to come you will be able to tell the story to your grandchildren complete with a happy ending x
Try not to worry too much thou hun, easier said than done at times I know!!


----------



## djgirl1976

eswift, I am really sorry ot hear that. I know the added stress is no good right now! Just keep thinking positive and it will come back around to you!

jlo...I am very chuffed for you about your maternity clothes:) I had no idea what that meant, but I looked it up online(ain't google great!?) and learned a new word! I think it is cute, might start saying it here in the U.S. just to be special! LOL


----------



## Chaos

I'm just off to bed and will catch up / update things in the mornin' But I just wanted to share this joke with you that just arrived in my inbox. Made me laugh out loud heh.

A woman and a baby were in the doctor's examining room, waiting for the doctor to come in for the baby's first exam. The doctor arrived, and examined the baby, checked his weight, and being a little concerned, asked if the baby was breast-fed or bottle-fed.. 

"Breast-fed,"she replied. 

"Well, strip down to your waist," the doctor ordered. 

She did. He pinched her nipples, then pressed, kneaded, and rubbed both breasts for a while in a detailed examination. Motioning to her to get dressed. The doctor said, " No wonder this baby is underweight. You don't have any milk." 

"I know," she said, "I'm his Grandma, but I'm glad I came."


----------



## aimee-lou

Chaos....Wow I love that joke. Really made me chuckle! 

Eswift - sorry to hear your news. I agree with jlosomerset - these things will only make us stronger. Just keep fighting, keep strong and you will get there adn then some. We're all here if you need support or just somewhere to moan!! 

I've had a fun morning....I had to drive my car 13 miles to the garage next to my work, WITH NO BRAKES!!!! I managed to touch them only twice the entire time and made it to work in a record 48 minutes (normally takes about 22 - had to go at 25 mph the entire way! :rofl:) Hoping beyond hope that the garage have quoted me correctly and there is nothing else wrong with the car as we have about £6 to last us until next week. Nothing quite like a challenge is there? :rofl: 

Baby is fine I think - felt distinct fluttering/movement last night (think bubs found my cervix to be a handy trampoline! :rofl:) 

Hope everything is ok for you guys. Have a good day...hopefully the sun will come out sometime soon!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is well. Got my first physio appointment this afternoon. Its a 'Pelvic and Back pain in pregnancy group'. Anyone else think this sounds like a 'here is more people in the same situation deal with it' kind of thing?


----------



## eswift

Morning ladies... Just...

Been a very strange morning today, kind of feel as though everything is a bit limbo. Been and seen MIL and told her of all the happenings, we try to tell only what we need to as she's in her 70's and tends to worry about things that she needn't.

OH has applied for a few jobs in the last couple of days and is gonna scout through the internet for a while this afternoon. But there just seems to be so few jobs and at the moment when you talk to the companies all are saying in a couple of months but nothing at the moment. Shame really...

Hopefully, this is the start of thing picking up. At least I hope so...


----------



## afarish88

hi im alicea and this is my first time. i am due on 26th October,2009 and i cant wait.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps,

Well I had my monthly check at the OB yesterday. Everything looks good. HB is good. He said my womb is to my bellybutton already! (I read it should be sitting about 1.5 inches below lol) I guess shes in a hurry!!

They took blood from me to do all that testing for Downs etc etc. He told me if the results come back elevated not to freak out because there is a high false-positive rate and if thats the case they send us to another place to have a more detailed scan to check the baby out. 

I decided to make a private gender scan appointment. It's on Saturday. I just want 100% on the sex and my next OB scan aint till 28 weeks, I REALLY can't wait till then lol.

Thank God there's only two days of work till the weekend!

Good to see you all on the facebook group :) Thanks to Jlosomerset for setting it up!

Bonfloss, R&JBabybean, Afarish88 ~ Due dates all added.

Jlosomerset ~ Great news on the M.Clothes! What a find :)

Eswift ~ Sorry about the Hubby :( :hug:

Ok, off to work, Have a great day!


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon girls! Well what a gorgeous sunny day....shame I'm stuck in here not enjoying it! My facebook says it all really!! 

I'm off soon anyway as the car is ready - just hope it doesn't cost me any more than what the woman quoted me! FX'd!!! As I really cannot afford any more than that!!!


----------



## dom85

Afternoon, glad to be leaving work soon. Enjoying the sun though, may get some new sunglasses at the weekend to celebrate the nice weather.

Eswift, sorry about your hubby


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hello Chaos,

Could you add me to the list - I've just moved over from 1st tri and due on the 28th Oct (for any keen observers, think my ticker is still a day out!) xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Woohoo! I have a car again! :happydance::happydance:

I'm so glad to be out of work but just been informed that MIL is coming to visit TOMORROW!!!! Eeeeeeek! Looks like i'm going to have to get to cleaning soon!


----------



## eswift

Aimee-Lou; have a wonderful time with the MIL...

I've been back to see dr again today; still off work! I now have a chest infection - Thanks Dad... So we really need a big cross on the door, as Dad, Mum & I all have chest infections and antibiotics to boot. Dr asked how I felt apart from chest infection as he said it's come on quick. Mentioned about house, architect, baby (obviously), MS, energy & OH job. He sat there open mouthed and said you've fair reason to complain and feel tired, you're defences are bound to be really low and there's no wonder you've ended up with a chest infection too. I'm so sorry to have asked and this has all happened since February; no wonder you're here and I'll need to see you next week too; even if it's just to make sure that the infections gone. Try not to worry. I'm so sorry.

He was so lucky I didn't end up in tears in his office. I'm trying not to let things get on top of me. I keep trying to see some small things as a step in the right direction. Like MS has stopped most of the time now (thanks to medicine), although I've the infection. I've progressed from MS... I know crackers but it's helping.

Even to see the new Architect tomorrow, means we're 1 step closer to getting the report to prove the plans are wrong, which will help our solicitor. Small mercies, I think..

I'd love some sleep but not sure that's gonna be so easy tonight coughing and already been sick with it all. (TMI, I'm sorry)

Thank you all for your thoughts and kind wishes xxxx I love you ladies xxxx Thank you for just being you!


----------



## Maffie

Eswift :hugs: hope you get better soon.

Im up as hayfever is playing up and cant stop sneezing. Means im going to be very tired at work tomorrow


----------



## keerthy

Morning all, 

Sorry haven't been here for a while. Have so much happening in my life right now! 

I have been staying in India at my parents since 2 months. My husband finished his contract with BT and came to India a month ago. Fortunately, he has been offered a job @ the NHS back in the UK. I wanted him to get back to UK and work there...... and I would join him a month or 2 later after he finds a house etc etc 
Unfortunately, he isnt ready to take me with him. He is scared I cannot handle on my own and wants to stay back with my parents.Its so hard to stay without him...... I mean am so attached to him nowadays!!!! (prob coz of my hormones...) 
No matter what I say he is scared to take me with him...... 

We are still discussing on this matter........ I know its silly to put it over here! But I need some suggestions..... 

So hows everyone doing today?????? Sorry for not being here frequently!


----------



## aimee-lou

Eswift - thanks! I hope that you start to feel better soon. I know it sounds odd but there is a school of thought that in order to bounce you have to hit solid ground. It would sound to me that by making that move to get your plans rectified you have started the upward phase! Really hope things come right soon hun xxx:hugs:

Today is going to be a fun day. Full day at work (no meetings so small mercies there....I can just hole myself up in the office and play on here between emails and reports!) but then I have to go to the shops, then go home and entertain the MIL for 3 hours until hubby gets home. Then she will be here until about 3pm tomorrow. Hubby and I have decided to be as dull as humanly possible. She gets so over-excited about the baby and starts screaming and jumping up and down....really quite frustrating when all I want to do is sleep until next tuesday! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok....enjoy the sunshine tody guys. i've heard this is the last good day (drat was hoping to go in the garde tomorrow as it's a tip!!) 

:hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

OH my god!

I have just felt what can only be described as a pushing from inside my uterus....felt like baby was stretching the sides out to give themselves more room. Not painful...just obviously not gas, or muscle spasms.....Oh wow!! 

Feels wonderful! And I know I'm lucky to have this so early....baby is obviously a show off just like their Dad! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

Aww!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Bump n Mums!

Wow it's been quiet here. So I had my OB app on Wednesday, they took more blood from me to test for Downs blah blah, also to see if I got a bladder infection. Fun times!

We have having an official gender scan on Saturday! It's costing 99 bucks (about 60 quid) and we asked for a 2D scan as we only want it for the sex and she said, oh we'll do a 3D one for the same price for you!! Excellent! We also get a DVD of it, 10 coloured photos, 20% off our 25 weeks 4D scan and a bunch of other Mummy goodies. I'm so excited.

Today I got a half day at work. That just improves my mood immensity lol.
We went out and had a Chinese last night, and I got crispy duck and veg .. I woke up this mornin' feeling totally hungover. Strange how certain food does that to you.

Littlekitten ~ I'm glad the OH realised he was being a total jerk. He could have at least got you some chocolates too!!! ;)

Aimee-lou ~ Awesome news regarding the car. I hate not having one when it breaks. Congrats on the kicks!! It's so awesome :)

Eswift ~ Lawsy Mercy lady, you are in the wars at the moment aintcha. Rest up and take it easy and get over that chest infection. :hug:

Maffie ~ Regarding hayfever ~ I never suffered from it back home in the UK. The first year I moved here, o.m.g. Their spring here, everything gets covered in this fine yellow dust ... which is of course pollen. It basically looks like someone got a flour shaker and just dusted everything. It's horrendous! I guess my body is more used to it now as I just get a bit sneezy, but eugh!
I hope yours eases off soon :)

keerthy ~ Tell him you're a grown woman and you'll be fine, and you won't be alone because you'll have him there with you. Besides there's loads of preggie wimmin on here you can meet and make friends with (Just look at the meet up section for your area) You can also join some pregnant wimmin activity classes over there and make friends. Men are such worry worts!!

Lucy Lu ~ I added your due date.

Oh I got this text yesterday, made me laugh:

*Quote of the date: *

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater. 
If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. 
If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. 
If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. 
If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart.
She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. 
So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of shit.' 

And on that note, time for work! Have a great day :)


----------



## sobersadie

Hey, can i get popped on ur list? Im due 24th october (just got official date today at 14 week scan!)


----------



## Chaos

sobersadie said:


> Hey, can i get popped on ur list? Im due 24th october (just got official date today at 14 week scan!)

Sure, I'll update the due date list when I get home from work :)


----------



## Chaos

You girls sure are quiet today! *shakes the thread*:headspin:


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry - I'm here! I think everyone else is out in the sunshine! lucky buggers!!!! :rofl:

Only 20 minutes left at work for me then I have to go and be entertaining! :hissy: All I actually want to do is pour myself a big glass of OJ and sit in the garden in the sunshine with the dog!!! My Friday night.....gone! :hissy: Damned Mother in Laws!!!!! :rofl: May have to hide in the supermarket for an hour or so!! :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Yea it's really hot here today also. Supposed to be in the 90's this weekend. The North Carolina summer has appeared at last! :happydance: Although the sun here is so strong I have to wear factor 80. Freckly fair English skin don't hold up well here lol.

1hr and 10 mins and I'm outta here! I'm going to get some plastic creats so I can plant some veggies We can't plant in the soil here because it's basically red rocky clay. Really sucks!

Why does the last hour always go so SLOW!!


----------



## cinnamongirl

ok...well, I've been hanging onto this for awhile...but I guess I might feel better if I let it out!

I have been out of work since November when I (the temp) had my contract end so a regular employee could keep their job...it sucked, but there was not much I could do about it.
I went on unemployment and I have been actively looking for work since then. I became preg in January, and still looked. Now that I'm passed the 3 month mark, I'm so scared that I won't be able to find another job so that I can qualify for maternity leave. I just heard on the news how women who are coming off leave have found that they have no jobs to come back to, and hence have no hours to qualify for unemployment. Also, some women are also experiencing being outright fired cuz they're expecting...

I didn't want to, but I called Social Assistance to find out if in the worst case scenario that I don't find work (my unemployment ends in November, baby's due October 22) if I would be able to get help...and they told me that they only give $1000 a month to a family of 3, and since my OH makes slightly more than that, I do not qualify.

I beg anyone to show me where a family of 3 can live on $1000/month?!?!?! I am so disappointed with our stupid shitty government...I don't know who voted these morons back into power, and now there are so many families struggling and suffering, and there seems to be absolutely no one who gives a shit!

We have to get rid of our car (which we need to visit with OH's other 2 kids who live 200km away)...my OH is crushed, and I felt like such a :witch: for having to give us both a much needed reality check. We are struggling so much, and have no savings, and if we don't ditch the car, then my baby will be sleeping on the f***ing floor, and yet...the government is not interested in helping.

I'm so scared that we will become homeless or something, and there are no jobs anywhere, so it's not like we can even relocate...my OH has a job, and he says it's not a good idea to quit it and move elsewhere (which I agree)...but I have so many skills and even I can't find work. And, I can't do the physical work I used to do (I'm an electrical technician by trade)


I'm terribly sorry for unloading all this, but I'm so scared all the time, and it absolutely kills me to have had the thought that perhaps we should've terminated...Of course OH was appalled at my suggestion, as I've been waiting for a baby for so long, and he said 'what if this is our only chance?'...so of course we didn't...but it's gonna be so hard, and I don't know if we can do it. It's hard enough for us to make it with just the 2 of us. We don't even have enough $$ for me to be eating properly, and I'm losing weight, and I'm so scared!

I don't want to be without my LO, but I don't want to put a child into a situation where we might not have a place to live!

Again, I'm so sorry this had to come out like this. I don't want to spoil anyone's glorious sunny day or weekend.


----------



## djgirl1976

cinnamongirl said:


> ok...well, I've been hanging onto this for awhile...but I guess I might feel better if I let it out!
> 
> I have been out of work since November when I (the temp) had my contract end so a regular employee could keep their job...it sucked, but there was not much I could do about it.
> I went on unemployment and I have been actively looking for work since then. I became preg in January, and still looked. Now that I'm passed the 3 month mark, I'm so scared that I won't be able to find another job so that I can qualify for maternity leave. I just heard on the news how women who are coming off leave have found that they have no jobs to come back to, and hence have no hours to qualify for unemployment. Also, some women are also experiencing being outright fired cuz they're expecting...
> 
> I didn't want to, but I called Social Assistance to find out if in the worst case scenario that I don't find work (my unemployment ends in November, baby's due October 22) if I would be able to get help...and they told me that they only give $1000 a month to a family of 3, and since my OH makes slightly more than that, I do not qualify.
> 
> I beg anyone to show me where a family of 3 can live on $1000/month?!?!?! I am so disappointed with our stupid shitty government...I don't know who voted these morons back into power, and now there are so many families struggling and suffering, and there seems to be absolutely no one who gives a shit!
> 
> We have to get rid of our car (which we need to visit with OH's other 2 kids who live 200km away)...my OH is crushed, and I felt like such a :witch: for having to give us both a much needed reality check. We are struggling so much, and have no savings, and if we don't ditch the car, then my baby will be sleeping on the f***ing floor, and yet...the government is not interested in helping.
> 
> I'm so scared that we will become homeless or something, and there are no jobs anywhere, so it's not like we can even relocate...my OH has a job, and he says it's not a good idea to quit it and move elsewhere (which I agree)...but I have so many skills and even I can't find work. And, I can't do the physical work I used to do (I'm an electrical technician by trade)
> 
> 
> I'm terribly sorry for unloading all this, but I'm so scared all the time, and it absolutely kills me to have had the thought that perhaps we should've terminated...Of course OH was appalled at my suggestion, as I've been waiting for a baby for so long, and he said 'what if this is our only chance?'...so of course we didn't...but it's gonna be so hard, and I don't know if we can do it. It's hard enough for us to make it with just the 2 of us. We don't even have enough $$ for me to be eating properly, and I'm losing weight, and I'm so scared!
> 
> I don't want to be without my LO, but I don't want to put a child into a situation where we might not have a place to live!
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry this had to come out like this. I don't want to spoil anyone's glorious sunny day or weekend.

I am so sorry for all that you are going through, but remember, you are not alone! There are people out there who_ don't _have any skills and need to find work. No, 1000 dollars a month is very little, and I have no idea how you would manage on that, but I know one thing, if you have to figure it out until more money is coming in, you will:shrug: People have been doing it for years. I keep reminding myself of that fact! That doesn't make it easier for you. I do feel awful for you OH being so upset with the car situation, too, but I know it will only be temporary. :hug: Just try to stay focused on what you can control and kep your head up! Have you looked into see if there is other temp work available? At the very least, it would be something. I really feel for you, girl, it sounds like you are having a rough go of it right now!


----------



## cinnamongirl

Thanks for ur kind words djgirl...I know it will get easier, and we'll do what we have to in order to make it, I just get so scared when I'm alone in my own thoughts!

I've contacted all the temp agencies in my area (I've been a temp off and on for about 5 years now), and they're all saying that it's pretty dry out there right now, and everyone is competing for the same job...I just worry that someone who isn't preg is gonna get hired b4 I do...but, I did get a little good news...someone I met randomly had offered me some work setting appointments for them (he's a busy financial planner...which is what I'm studying for at the moment also), and I will be meeting with him on Monday...so at least if I can set some appts, I can get a little extra coming in...that helps right?

I have to have faith that the situation is VERY temporary! I'm hoping things turn around pretty quick, but it's so discouraging to know that there is no one to help but your own self! That's a lesson my mom taught me long ago, and it's true again!

I feel so much better after letting it out...I've been carrying it around for so long now! Thanks for pointing me back to the positive side of the situation. I hate having negative thoughts!

:flower: :kiss:


----------



## djgirl1976

Anytime, girl, I know how easy it is to start getting down and worrying. That is when I really have to take a step back, let it roll off my back, wipe off my knees(or my tears:) and get back "on the horse"! The good news is, anytime you feel bad, you can come on here and vent it out! We are all hormonally nutso right now, we have to lean on each other!LOL


----------



## helz81

Im here but Im quiet cos Im having a crappy day,damn hormones.


----------



## cinnamongirl

More like hor-MOANS!! I feel so psychotic most days!


----------



## Anababe

Hey :)

Sorry not been around much, i do read up on how everyone is doing every day though :)

Not much to update with me, sickness has gone 'shh' i say that and it comes back haha im feeling pretty good lately.

Bubs moving around alot more now, can only feel when im lay down in bed and theres no distractions but she was really busy last night, jumping around :cloud9: hehe

My private gender scan has been changed now, so im going on Wednesday not Sat. Ill only be 15+3 but the lady said they shouldnt have a problem even then. She said theres two of them in that day to have a good look and if they are really struggling to get a good view then i can go back for a free scan :D Its a 4D scan so hoping they'll be able to see then i dont have to go back! But im soo excited anyway just to see how jellytot is doing! :happydance::dance:

Hope your all ok! Off to put Caeden to bed now then make my tea :)

xxx


----------



## eswift

Oh dear it seems as though this bad luck thing is either catching or we're all suffering in some way. 

We must try to stay positive with it all and realise how much stronger we will be when we finally reach the otherside. To stand there and wonder what all the worry and stress was about, look at us now...

At least that's what I'm looking forward to being able to do hopefully very very soon...

Won't be too late to bed tonight I'm shattered. Busy day totally with trying to juggle everything and being at the right place for the right time and still managing to do those little jobs that don't take long but need doing... OH did the cleaning for me so that saved me one big job. He can be so good at times...

Hopefully, I won't keep him awake too much tonight he was rather grumpy this morning... I just can't do mornings at all at the mo, and I'm still needing 2 breakies before I try to do anything. Odd considering half an hour and 2 slices of toast later and I'm normally ready for the world... Not any more... urgh...


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies.
Wot a nitemare couple of days everyone has been having:hug:
Had my own nitemare last nite, we had a burning smell coming from the electric cupboard, on closer inspection, the cable coming into the house was boiling hot and the black box thing was even hotter!!!
So at 7pm we had to turn off electric and call out Western power, were told they would be with us within 4 hours, they came at 10.20 and had to strip it all out and replace with new, meanwhile we were sat in silence with 2 candles, longing for a shower n a cup of t!! They eventually left at 11.45, so very late nite for me and worked today too so knackered now, the trouble is the boys have gone to stay at my aunties tonite so we were planning on going out tonite but both too tired:sad2:
We are both sat here contemplating wether we can be bothered to shower n go out or to just get a chinese!!!!


----------



## eswift

jlosomerset - think I'd order the chinese to be delivered, have a long hot shower and enjoy the time you and OH have without the boys... If you really want to leave the lights on too.. Since the wiring works... now...

Have a lovely evening either way xxxx


----------



## djgirl1976

:rofl:Geez girls! Between bad times, bad luck and hormones, we are a sorry group. I am just sleepy since I woke up around 4am. My own fault I guess but I couldn't bear to just lay in bed anymore. 
:hug::hug::hug:to everyone, and I hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Everyone

:hugs: to you all! I thought we should be all be feeling alot better now we are in 2nd tri think its all bull cause i feel so sick this morning :rofl:
Got loads college work to catch up on which im sure will get slowly done today ive decided to go back and finish my course to give me something to concerntrate on instead of thinking about the bad things all the time :happydance: im sure ive depressed some of you on here with all the problems ive had :cry:. Im just glad its my last pg in a way cause dont think i could do this again so stressful :blush:.
Hope your all ok and :hugs: to everyone having a rough time 

xxx


----------



## Neferet

Hey =]
Mine's due on October 19th.
Can I be added to the list please? ^^


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon girls!

Just poking my head in quickly. Grass has been cut, rose bush planted, tomato and cuecumber plants planted! lol been busy.

We're off to the gender scan in an hour, so am really excited about that. Will return later with pictures and what not.

I'll pop back later to catch up from yesterday.

Neferet ~ I'll add you later tonight :)

Have a great day!


----------



## eswift

Chaos - I hope you scan was everything you hoped it would be and some more. How exciting. Can't wait for the low down...

Bumpn3gals - I hope that you're not trying to be all work and no play. Glad you've decided to finish you course. Good Luck... It will be worth it...


Today has been almost a step backwards on the ms front, I was awful until about 10.30 ish. I have had very little energy because of that too, I'll be very glad when the antibiotics start to kick in, hopefully tomorrow... I'd hate to tell you how many times I've coughed and then needed to pee... It's so not funny, I feel almost incontinent...

Visited the house to get some of my craft stuff, well that was a really bad move; I couldn't breath after because of all the dust. I thought I'd try to give myself something to do, I normally enjoy my card making. I brought myself a dog cross stitch to do 3 weeks ago, started it and found that my eye gets too tired too fast so I'm not really up to doing it. Will try again later on in pregnancy. I got some of my card making basics, most of it really is very well packed away; and we've not really got the room to move stuff to hunt for the some of the other stuff. OH was really good and carried the heavy box for me. I'm such a hopeless weakling at the moment...

I've done some painting with the craft stuff, not really in the mood to do anything more with it today, will have a go in the morning when I've more energy. I've already had a bath this evening and an hours kip. As I'm not sleeping much on a night due to this bloody chest infection I'm absolutely shattered now... Won't be long until I'm zzzzzing again. Woke up needing to eat, so had a huge bowl of cornflakes.

That's another thing, my tastes have changed so much, stuff I really like normally make me feel so queezy and stuff I'm not into (like cornflakes) I'm enjoying; it so off putting... OH just keeps looking and not saying a word, Dad just keeps giving me sideward glances and smiling. Can't say I won't be glad when the babes here, I'll be so over the moon!! Seems a very very long way off at the moment...


----------



## RaInBoWs

hey can you add me please due on 23rd

Think ive finally got rid of morning sickness starting to get me down abit hopefully it wont come back


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh urgh urgh. Thank god today is over. Worked 2 long days in a row (13 hour shifts) and they were both hectic and horrid. Walked home tonight and flopped onto the sofa which is where I have stayed for the last half an hour. Im exhausted and headachy. And very grouchy. And I am home alone all night which sucks. Anyway grumble over.

Hope everyone is having a better day today. We seem to be a right sorry lot at the mo lol. Chaos hope your scan goes well.


----------



## djgirl1976

Yes Chaos, looking forward to hearing how the scan went! Hope you girls are doing better! I just got finished painting the trim on our house. Took forever, but it looks great, so it was worth it! 
So many other projects the prego lady must do around here while she has some energy!LOL


----------



## krissssiiii.x

Could you add me please, October 6th! xx


----------



## eswift

djgirl1976 - Whilst you're on about having energy, fancy passing some my way, please? I'd love some...

I'm very mixed up at the moment, I'd love to have the energy to contemplate doing anything; but Kindad in some wierd way that as there's nothing to do at the house at the moment probably just as well that I've no energy... Now I know somewhere that makes sense.

Same way that OH could have been painting the house this week, but as he's out of work and there's no house to paint; he can go job hunting. Which is needed. I have this feeling that everything will come right all at once and hopefully we'll be up for it when it happens. Fingers crossed it's not too far away... I really don't want to be that big I'll not be allowed to help.

OH has been really looking after me, carrying boxes, shopping etc. Not doing therunning about after me but not been expecting me to run around after him either - which is normal. He normally has very little free time, I try to make it so he doesn't have to worry about the silly things, shopping, clothes, washing etc. So I guess it has been nice for me not having to do it. Dad has been doing most of the house work, hoovering etc. I keep doing the laundry, but don't seem to have the energy to Iron it yet again. May try later on, see how I feel...

Hope you all have a lovely day... I feel like a mouse, all alone wit just the dogs for company; they're both zzzzzzing away here. Guess babes gonna be an early riser... DS was and he's only just starting to have lie-ins...


----------



## Neon

OMG I am SO tired! I have zilch energy. I fell asleep on the train on the way to work on Fri and nearly fell asleep at my desk.. Yesterday was similar - my friend and I went to a NCT nearly new sale - she's due in June. We were both shattered afterwards. Got some fab bargains though!
I slept so much yesterday and went to bed early. It's a real pain though as I have so much to do and the house is a complete hole! :hissy:
16 weeks today though and have really started to show this week! 

Hope you're OK eswift.

Look forward to pics Chaos!

Hope you are all cool :)


----------



## Pocketbird30

Hi All

I'm due on the 27th October and joined about a month ago but have felt so i'll haven't accessed my account.
I'm still feeling awful, is anyone else I'm 13 weeks 5 days and still feel nauseaus or vomit on a night and suffer from tension headaches down one side. Is anyone else like this as I feel i'm never going to come out of this!!

:sad1:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' all!

Well the scan went really well :) We are officially on team PINK!!! 

The 4D was *amazing* .. I wasn't expecting it to be so clear this early on. 

Here are a couple of pictures and a movie. There are 3 movies in total (The original was 20 minutes long so I had to edit and cut it up a bit), you can get to them by looking at my you tube account. I didn't want to flood the post out with links lol.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Image2.jpg

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Image4.jpg

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Image8.jpg

Click to watch 4D ultrasound!

Sobersadie, Neferet, RaInBoWs, Krissssiiii.x, Pocketbird30 ~ Due dates added to the list :)

Cinnamongirl ~ :hug: to you. Sorry you're having problems. I agree with what djgirl said. 

Helz ~ You feeling any better today?

Jlosomerset ~ Wow, lucky you were able to locate the burning and were in at the time. That's so scary.

Eswift ~ Grr @ mornin' sickness. Something that really helped me was sprite. 

Littlekitten ~ Woah, those are some long shifts. I used to do the same a few years ago, no way what so ever I'd be able to do it now lol.

Pocketbird30 ~ I had morning sickness right up to 14.5 weeks, then it all of a sudden vanished. I was also exhausted up until 16 weeks and then suddenly my energy came back. Don't get me wrong, I still need to go to bed early, but I can now make it thru the day with out napping. It will pass and you'll feel better soon. Try eating ritz crackers when you feel ill or drinking some slightly flat sprite. It always helped me. I did some reading on MS and the reason it is so bad in the AM is because your blood sugar is low and it recommends you keep a little snack by your bed to eat before you get out of bed in the morning. Something like a biscuit. Also its best to try and "graze" thru out the day .. supposed to help. Hey anything is worth a try right? Hope you feel better soon :)

Ok it's 6am and I need to get some shut eye lol. Its taken me most the night to get this ultrasound converted and edited in a format that stupid you tube accepts.

Have a great morning all!


----------



## eswift

pocketbird30 - I hope you start feeling better so very soon, it does start getting you down. Apparently you're now at the stage where you should start feeling better, less sickness and more energy. I've yet to find that, but I'm always hopeful...

And Welcome to the group, there are some lovely ladies and they're all very supportive. I've found it a great support since joining. Hope you find it the same xxxx

Thanks ladies xxxx

Chaos - What wonderful pictures! They are fantastically clear..


----------



## Chaos

Oh Ps:

All our new bump growers ~ Come join the facebook group. If you put "Team Bumpkins" in the search bar, it will bring it up and you can just join. :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well having a bit of a better day today. Managed to get a fairly decent night sleep and only had to get up twice in the night yay. Watching a Scrubs marathon yay. Really craving Subway today though which is bad cos nobody else wants it and I can't be bothered to walk the 2 miles there and the 2 miles back lol.


----------



## RebaMc

Hi there... can you add me to the list too? I'm a bit confused to which thread to join... my official 40 week due date is 2nd October, but I know twins don't normally stay in for that long!!!

I'm just over 17 weeks now and finally feel I'm getting over the worst of it :) I'm still huuuugely paranoid about things going wrong still - but slowly getting less so.

It's a beautiful day here... just seen a bunch of 'pirates' sail by on the river!! And I've got to spend the day doing coursework - bah :dohh:


----------



## bailey4eva

Hi girls, please can I go on the due date list :D Im due 13th October. Tah x x x


----------



## Neon

littlekitten8 said:


> Really craving Subway today though which is bad cos nobody else wants it and I can't be bothered to walk the 2 miles there and the 2 miles back lol.

Glad I'm not the only one who craves stuff like this :rofl:



RebaMc said:


> Hi there... can you add me to the list too? I'm a bit confused to which thread to join... my official 40 week due date is 2nd October, but I know twins don't normally stay in for that long!!!

Twins! How exciting! :cloud9:

Fab pics and vid Chaos.

It just took me over an hour to have a bath - inc washing hair and shaving. I also had a magazine over the bath side and it got soaked when I dunked :dohh:. Am I the only one finding everything a real effort? :blush:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, Hope we've had a good day. I've been out in the garden most of the morning then into the kitchen to make apple crumbles and roasted veggies for dinner!! Yummers! 

I finally got around to posting my bump pictures. I've not been looking up to yet but having looked....my god I'm huge! 

Got to go cook turket steaks now....god I'm soooooo hungry!! :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Aww sorry most of you are still lacking in energy and feleing sick :hugs:

Im feeling ok at the min, ms seems to have passed and my energy levels are better.. apart from the last couple of days but ive been walking round town all day yesterday and been on car boot today which seemed to really take it out of me. I had a bath at 7 last night, i lay on my bed for a min when i got out and woke up at 1am :shock: then fell back sleep til 8:30am this morning :rofl: i mus have needed it though!

Jellytot been moving around today, so cute :cloud9:

Chaos - wow team Pink.. congrats hun! Your scan pics are amazing! Ive got my 4D scan on Wednesday and i cant wait!! It was meant to be at 16 weeks but its been brought forward a few days, the sonographer said it shouldnt be a problem at 15 and half weeks.. i hope my scan is as clear as yours!! So excited now! :happydance::happydance:

Ive just been doing some gardening, planted some potatoes and iceberg lettce today. My other veg, rocket, spring onions, runner beans, tomatoes, strawberries.. are coming up lovely now so ill have some nice salad to pick in a couple of months :D:D

Hope your all enjoying the lovely weather :)

xxx


----------



## helz81

Chaos, sweet pics,congratulations on team pink :cloud9: 
I'm not really feeling any better unfortunatley but thanks for asking. I just feel so worn out. Went to mooch round a carboot sale this morning then went into town to buy a few tops for my holiday next month..feels like Ive been walking for days,not a few hours!!
Anababe, good luck for scan! xx


----------



## eswift

Good evening ladies

I've veg'd all day, done nothing all day. Still notfeeling any better. Infact I fell out with my sister today, OH said I've been rather short today. But she's been getting on my nerves all week, with one thing and another. Today she took the biscuit, she tried telling how to raise my DS and when I'd only tapped him in jest, she started to give me a lecture about smaking... Well, she got as much voice as I could muster, I'm croaking well. Told her that if she wanted to lecture me on raising a child she could take over responsiblity for the next 10 years with DS and then come back and lecture me, when she has seen for herself how hard it really is to raise a child, until then she needs to back off and shut up! 

Not sure if I said too much but Mam & Dad went really quiet, DS came cuddling up, and OH just sat there. My sister tried again on her arguement and I just told her to shut up and back off, as I'm really not interested in what she has to offer until she raises a family of her own she can keep her opinion to herself. 

She then got up, made a stomp stomp stomp out of the room, went to get changed for going out. Then came back in saying well aren't you ready now to my parents.

I was so angry! All I keep thinking even now is the cheeky B**ch! Who does she think she is? I was looking quite forward to her being home for a while, now I can't wait for her to go away again.

Just wish we were at home, instead of here. Beginning to have been here far too long now I think. Dad said she'd been ok whilst they were out, but she's been like that with OH & I all week...

Sorry to rant!


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Ladies,

Chaos, your pix are so beautiful! Congrats on team Pink!

I'm feeling pretty good today. OH's kids came for a visit, and they are excited to be big brother and sister, so that is a major relief to me! However, I am pretty upset with their mother, as she told them, and I feel like she took that from OH and I...but, what's done is done.

We took them to the waterfront :boat: , and we looked at the swans and ducks...had some delicious ice cream and then went and played at a really great park! Overall, it was a wonderful day!

I have a possible job setting appointments for a financial advisor, and we'll be meeting tomorrow to discuss pay, etc...I know it won't be alot, but any money coming in is a good thing! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well...I'm feeling pretty queasy today. So sad that I couldn't even have eggs benedict with my hunnie :hissy: Probably better that way!


----------



## Pocketbird30

Thanks for the advice Chaos will try anything! Did a supermarket shop today without feeling too bad which is a good sign! Think the headaches may be by sinus' as they are concentrated on the nose area so am going to get the Vicks out tonight and try and steam it away!
By the way Chaos your 4d photos are amazing!! didnt think they could look so good at such an early date.
Have a good evening everyone.
xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls.
Well I have had a rubbish weekend, have felt like poo since Fri nite, we did go out to eat fri but came home early cus I felt rough, feel like I wanna be sick (sorry tmi) but its not happening, slept nearly all day yesterday, luckily the boys where still with family, went to bed at 10pm and stayed there till 11 this morning and I still feel sooo tired, cant face food either, am feeling very sorry for myself.
eswift I can totally sympathise with the sister situation, I have one exactly the same, thinks shes so knowledgeable about things she has no experience of....hence the reason we havnt spoken for 3 months!!!!
Chaos the photos r fab, and your intution was correct on a girl, well done!!
baby.love :hug: for today, hope your ok x


----------



## jlosomerset

Oh, nearly forgot, congrats to all the new ladies, welcome on board!!


----------



## pip holder

Hi everyone:happydance:
I've been a lurker for weeks now but had a ridiculous superstition about not posting until a certain date! I've joined facebook bumpkins but can I please be added here too - due date is Oct 19th.
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay! Finally managed to find some Mini Milk ice lollies. Been craving them for weeks and every time I go to Tesco they are out of stock. Have had a pretty nice day cos my friend came over and we had a girly chat and then I made roast lamb. Had a wine spritzer (well about half an inch of wine and the rest lemonade lol) and its gone right to my head! Dont think I will be doing that again.


----------



## keerthy

hi all, 

Finally, my husband agreed to take me back to UK! (but thats in first week of July. well, somethings better!!!!!) Oxford - hubby got an offer with the NHS! (such a relief!!!) I hope I can manage alone

So hows everyone doing today!? I think I am feeling my baby....... like someone tickling inside u/a tiny fish inside! Its *amazing* 
I can feel it more when am sooper hungry..... or when I am relaxing on my chair! Am still scared that something could go wrong....... 

Physically, apart from tiredness here n there.... I am feeling abs fine...... unable to get comfy in bed... probably coz of the bump! my appetite is getting better... but there are still some days I cant eat anything! ohh well, atleast its better than 1st tri....


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies...how are we all? 

Keerthy - so glad that you're getting to come back to the UK like you wanted to. 

Hope everyone is ok. I'm ok this morning. I'm dreading this afternoon though as I have a feelig my back pain may flare up as it did last week.....it took until sunday afternoon for it to die down!!! :hissy: if it does I'm off to the Dr's straight away as it's sooooo painful that I can hardly stand up! 

Other than that, baby is fine I think. Been continuing to feel flutters and full on stretches all weekend, even to the point of hubby being able to feel small movements! :happydance:Really really cool! 

Anyhoo best get back to work...I've brought in all my notes and the leaflets etc and I've printed loads off the internet.....I'm getting everything I'm entitled to! :trouble:

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies!

Been back to dr today, after having a arguement with the receptionist; I wanted an appointment for the back half of the week, nearest one I could have was today. Hence why I went. Only to be told I've now got sinusitus and a chest infection, I'm to call dr on Thursday and he'll do me another sick note for next week. So not feeling any better at the moment, he's doubled the antibiotics I'm on and told me to take paracetamols for the aches and pains.

Been rather tempermental today, think it's all to do with being shattered and worn out.

OH has been on the phone to job centre today, they want to know the in's and out's of everything... Surprised they haven't asked for our inside leg measurements?!? I shouldn't be cross I guess they're only doing their job, why do they have to be rude? OH didn't ask to be out of a job.


----------



## lindak

Opps havent posted in here since moving over to 2nd tri ! So Hello ladies , Im due on 29th October ( feels like miles away) .

I sorta feel in limbo at the moment, havent felt any movement think its way to early for that and bump seems to have shrunk. 

Other than being the most impatient person in the world and having a face like a pizza still Im doing ok !!

Hope you are all doing ok also and ms and other yucky symtoms has left you all ! 

:hug: 
:hug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Keerthy I live in Oxford and work for the NHS. So when you get over here give me a shout and I can show you around. Be nice to have someone here!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Helllooooo ladies!:wohoo:I just had a wonderful weekend getting chores finished and spending time in the wonderful sunny warm weather. It has given me the burst of energy I need to keep going for awhile:) 
Chaos, congrats to you!!:cloud9:How nice to have a sweet little girl to plan for:) 
I was having such a good time with DH watching the LOs play this weekend. All his friends had their kids out with them and they were soooo sweet. I just love that stage when they still look like babies but have learned to walk about in their little diapers:baby:
SOOOOOOOO CUTE!
We were so excited to think that it won't be all that long before we have one of those, too:)
(I am trying to think of that, instead of the diaper changes and the child proofing the house will need!LOL)
Hope things are improving around here for all you girls so we don't need to start October mommy group therapy!


----------



## Chaos

Just poking my head in quick from work to say Good Morning!

I didn't have a chance to catch up this mornin' but shall do tonight.

Have a great stress free day all :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Yuck what horrid weather girls! 

My feet are soaked and freezing as I've just been for a walk accross site (where I work is lots of little buildings) and i'm soaking! 

Also, I'm here til 7.30 tonight - still lots of time to gander at ebay which is always a good thing in my book! :happydance: Just wish I had the money to actually buy the things on there! Still, only 1 more week til payday then I can officially go a little baby crazy! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls, 

How are we all? 
Well the weather sure has bloody changed here :( Its just constant rain and its cold now. Been to see my consultant today and that went great, i have been given the green light to have a natural birth :D

Had a crappy weekend as was 10 years yesterday since my dad passed away, it was a hard day and i am glad it is over. 

On a very much happier note.. Saturday we find out bubbas sex! i am so excited and hope the week doesnt drag. 

Hope everyone is ok and hope bumps are growing well :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

Ah :hugs: :hugs: for your dad's anniversary Leah, think sometimes all this nice happy preggo news makes the anniversaries even sadder in a way xx


----------



## Chaos

*Phew* ok, lunch!

Wow it's such a nice day out today, I really wish I could be out in it. I agree with Djgirl. It gives me such a burst of energy. I'm like a little human solar pannel lol.

****************

Ok just ignore this next bit, I'm just making a note for my self for when I get home from work regarding peoples due dates so I aint gotta scroll though a crap lod of posts to find them lol.

RebaMC ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=17419 ~ 2nd
bailey4eva ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=13460 ~ 13th
Pip Holder ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=16712 ~ 19th
Lindak ~ https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=9917 ~ 29th

****************

bailey4eva ~ Congrats on twins!! :)

Neon ~ Re effort ~ I have to lay on the bed and contort my legs round to get my socks on as I can't reach my feet now haha.

Aimee ~ Great bump pics.

Anababe ~ I did some gardening too at the weekend, tomatoes, cuecumbers, stawberrys and rose bush. Can't wait till they grow.

Eswift ~ I replied to your thread on the main regarding your sister. Sounds like a right little bitch imo.
Shesh you're a lil sickly one lol. Need to pump some vitimins in to you. Sinus infections are no fun. Over here in the usa you can get a sinus wash from the chemist. It is basically saline solution you spray up your nose and it washes them out. Its a very odd feeling but it really helps me.

Keerthy ~ Congratulations on convincing your husband!! That's GREAT news :)

Babylove ~ Sorry you've been feeling crap, what an excellent thing to brighten your mood tho regarding the babys sex. I don't know how anyone ever waits 9 months to find out. I'd explode!!

Ok, mini me is kicking me, must mean its times for food!

Have an excellent afternoon ladies! :hug:


----------



## obeez

Not had such a good weekend ladies. Been constantly peeing like desperate all the time. I reckon I went about 20 times yesterday. It has improved a little bit today. Got a Dr's appt as I queried a UTI. She was very unsympathetic, told me it was unlikely and that it's probably just my womb growing. She then unhelpfully said 'you should expect to need the toilet more when you are pregnant'. What like immediately after sitting down from returning from the bathroom and getting up 6 times in the night, not being able to sleep cos I am desperate. She also said she was only going to test my urine as I was pg as a precaution. Have to wait a week for the results. Pointless waste of my time.


----------



## baby.love

pip holder said:


> Ah :hugs: :hugs: for your dad's anniversary Leah, think sometimes all this nice happy preggo news makes the anniversaries even sadder in a way xx

Thanks :hugs: 

I must say when i saw my name in your post i freaked out! lmao i didnt think many people knew my real name on here :blush:


----------



## Chaos

obeez said:


> Not had such a good weekend ladies. Been constantly peeing like desperate all the time. I reckon I went about 20 times yesterday. It has improved a little bit today. Got a Dr's appt as I queried a UTI. She was very unsympathetic, told me it was unlikely and that it's probably just my womb growing. She then unhelpfully said 'you should expect to need the toilet more when you are pregnant'. What like immediately after sitting down from returning from the bathroom and getting up 6 times in the night, not being able to sleep cos I am desperate. She also said she was only going to test my urine as I was pg as a precaution. Have to wait a week for the results. Pointless waste of my time.

Yea, I have this too. I'm totally bored of going to pee!
I got up 5 times last night to pee. No infection, just the pressure of the womb on top of the bladder. We aint even gonna talk about the day time.
As soon as I go, 5 mins later I need to go again and all I get is an egg cup lol.

You think it's bad now? Wait till week 38 and that lil kid is 7lbs ;)

Hope you feel better!

Just an edit: What else you need to remember is your kidneys are filtering *a lot* more blood than when you are not pregnant. I think you get an extra 4 pints of blood or something during pregnancy. This in its self is going to produce a lot more waste and make you pee a whole lot. Try drinking some cranberry (ICK!) and see if that helps.


----------



## pip holder

..


----------



## elainegee

Hi i am October the 24th :-D xx


----------



## pip holder

baby.love said:


> pip holder said:
> 
> 
> Ah :hugs: :hugs: for your dad's anniversary Leah, think sometimes all this nice happy preggo news makes the anniversaries even sadder in a way xx
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I must say when i saw my name in your post i freaked out! lmao i didnt think many people knew my real name on here :blush:Click to expand...

Oops sorry :blush: didn't even realise I'd done that - think I must have just jumped from another thread where you mentioned your name.... OR I'm psychic.. :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

pip holder said:


> ..

Have my cats visited your house and been on your KB? ;) That's a fave trick of mine. I'll start typing a post, walk away to get a drink or something, come back and there will be a bunch of:

$#%Gvd >.........ewt2#%!$asfa24gvb dsf

:huh:


----------



## eswift

Baby.love - I bet you're so pleased about the prospect of having a natural birth! Won't be too long...

Thanks for all the reassurance girls... Feels as though it's been a very long day, stressful! I don't want one like that tomorrow...


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls!
Facebooks Team Bumpkins page is growing, still room for more mummies to be thou, come on over!!! x


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi gals,

Checkin in today...feelin pretty good. I posted a couple of my bump pix in that thread...was pretty excited cuz I actually was looking preg, but took my pic this morning and I look pretty normal...must've been bloated the other day! ha!

Weather is gorgeous here today, thinkin about taking my pug Brutus for a walk around the neighbourhood.

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## lucilou

Hi All! 

Sorry i've been offline for a few days - had family visiting for the weekend so been pretty busy. Had my second midwife appointment last week - heard the heartbeat properly for the first time - yippee!!!! Also mentioned that I thought I might be starting to feel movement but didn't know if it was just wind - my midwife said you can tell it's movement for sure when stops being followed by a fart... I love her!

Sorry to hear some people are having trouble with jobs and houses and partners and sickness and hormones... thank god for this place where we can have a good rant when we need to! Hopefully the thought of having a little one is getting everyone through the worst of it though... it WILL all be worth it!

I'm starting to show a wee bit now... a little rounder in the tummy so it's starting to look like a mini bump rather than just flab - at least that's what I reckon, hubby is not convinced, cheeky bugger.

Chaos your photos are amazing! Still definitely team yellow for me, although I would be quite interested to know if it's going to be pink or blue... I am struggling a little bit with wanting to bond with my bump and not wanting to get too attached in case something goes wrong... hmmmm... I guess you just feel the way you feel, right?

Anyway, it's taken so long to catch up on the last few pages, I think I burnt my tea... woops! 

love to all xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies! How are we all today? 

I hope we are all ok - I have made some decisions today! 

1. I am going to stop being a martyr! If I have a bad back, or feel sick, then I'm going to just tell people and take the time to rest - I was in such pain yesterday the effort of standing up nearly caused me to faint. Thankfully it goes overnight but if it keeps on then the Dr will be involved! (We're off to the antenatal clinic on thursday so will mention it then!)

2. I'm going to start my leave at 29 weeks like you're allowed to! I am so tired and am so unhappy at work it can't be good for bubs! So I talked to hubby this morning and he said to just go when I want to and we'll find the additional money from somewhere (he asked what's the going rate for a kidney?!! :rofl:) - that has really bolstered my mood today as it means that I only have 14 weeks left at work (one of which I already have booked as holiday!). Has anyone else decided on when to start ML? 

Otherthan that I'm so glad it's not raining. I look really scruffy as I have no clothes that fit but guess what...payday tomorrow so will be resident on ebay over the weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im leaving mid Sept - having saved all my holiday up - so mat leave will start on due date and the first bit is holiday. So about 34 weeks I think?

Ive only been able to do this though as Since being pregnant Im had a broken arm in 5 places (12 weeks now) and its still in plaster!! So Ive not been at work and can save holidays. So unlucky for me as Ive only had 1 arm for 3 months and counting - plus potential operation, but lucky as no work (although cabin fever isnt a good substitute)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks honeysunshine - I had 2 weeks off in March but it feels like an age ago and to be honest, i'm counting the days. Do you think the ticker is too much? :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well!! I saw it when you put it on about a month ago! :rofl: then maybe it could have been seen as alittle over excited! :rofl: :rofl: but why the hell not?


----------



## aimee-lou

Hmmm maybe I should wait a little longer to put up a ticker! The countdown on my outlook at work will do the job for now! :rofl: It's just so exciting that I get to spend this much time, at home, without feeling guilty! :happydance: Calm - Deep Breaths! :rofl:

You gotta love a happy medium!! VVVVVVV


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi ladies. Im oct too xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. Just posted another bump pic on the bumps page...and it made me giggle cos you can see my hip grooves again for the first time in weeks..so I think Titch has moved up more. Titch was being very fidgety day before yesterday and I felt it move 3 times within about 10 minutes which was well weird. But then he/she moves and I don't feel it for a couple of days which is a little disappointing. 

I am planning on starting my official maternity leave at 34 weeks (end of August) but taking 2 weeks annual leave first so I will stop working at 32 weeks. Not sure if I'm going to make it that far though as my back has been pretty bad and is alot worse at work. I'm not going to be stupid cos I know that pushing myself at work can cause my Scoliosis to get worse and I was already threatened with a back brace a few years ago!


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah littlekitten I have a triple curve scoliosis! Ive been told no epidural for me coz of it! make sure you chat to your midwife about it!


----------



## jo_79

Morning everyone, just got back from mw appointment, all went well. She's referred me to the hospital for physio for my back leg and pelvis pain. So got to see her again in 4 weeks.


----------



## littlekitten8

Honeysunshine I have an S shape curve. Not sure how bad it is now cos they've not x-rayed me since I was 13!! Think its cos I refused to have a brace lol. I don't want an epidural cos I had a lumbar puncture 18 months ago when they thought I had meningitis and it made me so bloody ill. Couldnt sit up for almost 2 weeks cos of the headache it gave me. So there is no chance I'm risking that again.


----------



## HoneySunshine

mine is S shaped too - with a little bit at the end/top to make 3 curves! haha! ah wasnt sure if you knew about epi or not. I probably wouldnt have one anyway, but that option was taken away from me, so make its easier not having to decide!


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies may i join you?

My EDD is the 4th Nov however, ive been to see my consultant today and im having a c-section (not through choice:() on the 27th October!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Bun ovens! :)

Wow, last night I slept right thru! Can you believe that? I'm so happy lol. Even lil girl didn't wake me up to pee (Miracle!!) Of course I could have done with an extra hour, but I'll take what I can get.

RebaMC, Bailey4eva, Pip Holder, Lindak, Elainegee, lou1979 ~ Due dates are all added.

Obeez ~ How you feeling today?

Cinnamongirl ~ Great bump pics :)

Lucilou ~ Yay on heartbeat and :rofl:at your midwife. I gotta remember that one haha. You need to take a picture of your bump! I love to see bumps grow. Mine actually sticks up when I lay down now haha. 
I too thought like that a little bit regarding being frightened to bond with bumpage, but I was stressing so much over it I had to just stop it because I didn't think that was good either For me Or lil baby as they feel what we feel. 
I've had a M/C before, and the way I see it is, stressing isn't going to prevent it from happening, if something is going to happen, it is going to happen. All stressing will prevent is me enjoying this wonderful pregnancy and a chance to bond. And you know, once I saw her on that 4D screen, I was totally in love. No stopping it lol. You've heard the heartbeat now, that's an amazing milestone. I hope you start feeling more confident soon :) :hug:

Aimee-lou ~ Do you not get paid maternity leave from work? And hunny, no a ticker aint too much, I have 15 weeks and 4 days till I finish work and you BET I'm counting haha.

HoneySunshine ~ Flipping OUCH! How'd you manage to break it in FIVE places? That's something I'd totally do, I'm so accident prone that inanimate object jump out and attack me! 

Sparkle_1979 ~ What day in October and I'll add you to the due date list :)

Jo ~ I'm glad the MW app went well.

Ok I need to get my butt to work. HALF DAY WOOO HOOO :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny: :rain:

Have a great day ladies. https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/group-hug2.gif


----------



## HoneySunshine

Snowboarding!! I was 3 weeks pregnant at time - obviously I didnt know! :dohh:

Find out on Fri if i need an operation to fix it


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies

Well the dentist has taken my tooth out! Hehehe feels so wierd...

Off to the midwife soon. Wonder if my day's gonna get better???

Looking rather large today, and a big plus side I slept all night from 10 until 6 am, not even dashing to the loo... What a big step forward... Best get some pain killers and then off we go...


----------



## helz81

Hi ladies,
I too went all night without needing a pee :happydance: but I didn't have a drink after 9pm,so maybe that had something to do with it.

A sad day for me today,its 6 months to the day since my mum died :cry: and on a happier note, 6 months exactly to my due date!
Babylove :hugs: to you xx
Ive had to give in and buy a new pair of work trousers. Ive gone from a size 10 to a 14 in 3weeks!!


----------



## djgirl1976

helz81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I too went all night without needing a pee :happydance: but I didn't have a drink after 9pm,so maybe that had something to do with it.
> 
> A sad day for me today,its 6 months to the day since my mum died :cry: and on a happier note, 6 months exactly to my due date!
> Babylove :hugs: to you xx
> Ive had to give in and buy a new pair of work trousers. Ive gone from a size 10 to a 14 in 3weeks!!

Sorry to hear about your mom, honey, I totally understand. I lost my mom a few years ago, and it makes me very sad being pregnant without her around!:cry: She would have been so excited. 

Very glad to hear you got a full nights rest, though:happydance:
Yep, the expanding has started here. I feel huge, and I know it ain't getting any better anytime soon:rofl::rofl:
Thankfully I stashed a few maternity items I got on sale before I needed them, so I have a few things to pull out as my clothes stop fitting! 

Hope all you ladies are having a good day so far! It is ugly and rainy here, today, so not nearly as nice as the last couple days, but at least I got a little time out in the sun to revitalize me and my grumpy pregnant attitude:rofl:


----------



## cinnamongirl

Good Morning Ladies!

Nice to see other's who didn't have to get up in the nite either! :happydance:

littlekitten - aw! cute bump!
eswift - It's such a strange feeling isn't it? I remember having 2 teeth pulled at once, and my mouth felt so empty!
Helz81 :hug: I'm sorry about your mom :cry:

I've been in and out of mat wear since about 9 weeks! lol! Since I'm not working, I don't have to get dressed up if I don't want to, and can spend all day in my jammies! 

It's terrible and rainy, but the best thing about days like this, is that the new green spring growth always looks so vibrant and lush! :rain:

I'm meeting with someone today about working from home setting appointments, so I'm pretty excited to have some extra $$ coming in! :happydance:

I also have my very first midwife appointment tomorrow...I know I'm probably late in meeting her, but my dr's office kept forgetting and kept booking me in with a ob-gyn! Is there anything particular I need to ask her? I'm not entirely sure what I need to know!

Hope everyone has a great day! :flower:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi,

Can I join your group?? I am due on 23rd October. Finally have my first scan tomorrow so hoping all will be ok!!

xxx


----------



## charlottesma

Hello, I have just been dated a week further on that I though and told my new EDD is the 24th.


----------



## krissssiiii.x

Wish time would fly by abit quicker cant wait to see my little princess. Is my bump small for someone at 17weeks?? Its on my Avatar xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi Krissi
I dont think your bump is to small at all! Looks very cute and neat.
Im 15 weeks and am still flat as a pancake! :(
xx


----------



## krissssiiii.x

Mummy~L said:


> Hi Krissi
> I dont think your bump is to small at all! Looks very cute and neat.
> Im 15 weeks and am still flat as a pancake! :(
> xx

Aww thankyouu, yeah some people like, your so small for 17 weeks lala, was getting abit worried haha. Aww hun, its weird how different everyone is, i seen some women at that time with like double the size of my bump its mad. Cant wait for time to go on alittle faster, dying to see her now since i saw a scan lol makes it seem so real now. x


----------



## pip holder

Evening ladies, (message for UK gals)
Just thought I'd make sure everyone knew about the Asda baby event this week?
I went last night and got TT closer to nature breast pump for £10 rather than £25 and TT nappy wrapper bin for £10 rather than £30!! Woo hoo. Also had boxes of 6pack Johnsons baby wipes for £5. Didn't do badly for someone who *definitely* isn't buying anything yet. Hmm.....


----------



## baby.love

helz81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I too went all night without needing a pee :happydance: but I didn't have a drink after 9pm,so maybe that had something to do with it.
> 
> A sad day for me today,its 6 months to the day since my mum died :cry: and on a happier note, 6 months exactly to my due date!
> Babylove :hugs: to you xx
> Ive had to give in and buy a new pair of work trousers. Ive gone from a size 10 to a 14 in 3weeks!!

Oh babes i hope you are ok :hugs::hugs: always here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Woo hoo! well several hours down the line i have read through all 49 pages of posts on this thread! 

Can I be added to October Bumpkins, I'm the last one I think, due on Oct 30th! My own dates told me Oct 31 so I thought I'd best wait till my scan till I found if I was an October Bumpkin or November Sparkler, as it was the scan moved me forward a day to the 30th!


----------



## awayagain

Evening ladies!

Lots of :hugs: for everyone who needs them at the moment, there seem to be a few of us :hugs:

I had my 16 week MW appt today, got bloods taken, she got the doppler out (I didnt let on that I had one at home :blush: - it was only a rental and have sent it back today :() And baby's heartrate was 138 so im thinking boy, although I know how many times that theory is wrong. She also measured me, and said "your a big 16weeks" as I am measuring more 17, so that was nice to know :D 

Only 4 and a half weeks to go til 20 week scan, the weeks are flying in! I sometimes look at our tickers in disbelief :shock: as it seems like only yesterday they were saying 4 weeks or 6 weeks!

I have also started buying stuff for baby, I have:

1 pack size 1 nappies
1 white blanket
3 pairs scratchmits
3 first size bodysuits

So for me, that good, its a start as cash is tight! And I wasnt going to buy anything til we find out the sex, and we still havent decided when this will be, probably around 20 weeks, or when we come back from our week at Centre Parcs (22nd May) if I can get an appointment, as there is only one clinic that does it here.............maybe I should get that booked!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well, and bumps are growing fast :D Take care girlies!

xx


----------



## tj1091

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for this thread Chaos! I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and due 15th Oct so pls can you add me? (My date was 22nd Oct but 12wk scan took me forward a week!)
Waiting till 28th May to find out if I'm joining Team Pink or Blue, can't wait!!:happydance:
Got a bit of a bump now, but am looking 'is she pregnant or just fat' at the mo lol!!:rofl:

Hope you are all doing well!! xx


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Ladies and bumps!

How's everyone tonight? I'm being bad, I cooked the husband chicken stir fry and rice and then totally didn't want it my self so am now cooking some chips. yummeh! :) If only I could get battered sausages delivered to some states. Oh what I'd do for some richmond sausages right now!

HoneySunshine ~ Snowboarding? Holy moly! I went skiing once when I was about 11, I went flying over a snow mound and landed in a heap on top of 6 other people haha. I'm so accident prone I'd never attempt it now.
Good luck on Friday :)

Eswift ~ I remember when I had to have 4 back teeth taken out (one on each corner) to make room for a brace. It was most peculiar feeling. Of course it was short lived because all 4 of my wisdom teeth came thru after that! 
What did the midwife say?

Helz81 ~ Aww I'm sorry you're having a tough day :hug: Gotta be so hard :( Yay on the pregnancy milestone tho :)

djgirl ~ :rofl::rofl::rofl: @ "grumpy pregnant attitude" .. does mine towards my boss count towards that. Man I really wanna attack a bottle of wine haha.

Cinnamongirl ~ How did the working from home thing go? Good luck tomorrow! :)

Mummy~L, Charlottesma, tj1091 ~ Due dates updated :)

krissssiiii.x ~ Your bump looks cute! Today I was wishing I had a smaller one. I think my skin has reached its stretching capacity. It just kinda felt tight and sore today around my hips. Extra moisturizer time! Try and keep those stretch marks at bay. 

pip holder ~ Argh, times like this I wish I was still at home. Maybe I can send my sister and Nan shopping for me lol.

Lazy Leo ~ Woah, you read all 49 pages! Good going! It only says I have 13 on my screen, I changed my options to 40 posts a page. Welcome to the group! :)

Awayagain ~ I dunno, I like your theory! My sisters mum has 2 boys and 1 girl. She says under 140 = boy, over = girl. It proved correct with her 3 and correct with mine :) That's a nice lil stash you have. I think ima start getting some stuff like that now. My MIL has been clipping huggys tokens lol.

Ok girls have a great night :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! 

I'm at work at silly hour again and originally was supposed to be doing 11 hours today but tbh I think I shall be finishing at 2. I feel really awful, bad back, feel sick, hardly slept, generally I look as rough as houses too! When exactly can I expect to bloom?! :rofl:

Also got some bad news as I was doing some research about maternity stuff (as work haven't got a clue!! :hissy:) and found that I'm only entitled to 1/2 the amount of holidays I thought so I'll have to take a cut in pay earlier if I was to finish earlier......looks like I was right to leave that ticker off just for the time being! Which, quite frankly, SUCKS!!!!! :hissy:

On the plus side (if you can call it that) I have to go to get my bloods taken tomorrow for my triple test, and then next week is midwife 16 weeks (15 weeks today! :happydance:) and we get to hear the heartbeat! I also don't have to go to some awards event dinner thing that night either....thank goodness! 

Hope we're all having a good day so far, have a good rest of your wednesday! 

x


----------



## Liz101

im due 27 october with twins


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies!!

Well, MW appointment was late, by over half an hour; when we got in to see her, she just laughed about needing to make her appointments longer?? No appologies? I guess I shouldn't whinge, should I? :hissy:

We ended up having to cut our appointment rather short as we had DS to collect from school... She said that the weight loss was something I could have done with! OH just sat there with his mouth open! She's the same size as me! Cheeky! :growlmad: She mentioned that she could feel everything nicely, didn't measure me or take any bloods. We did hear the babe's heart beat which was beating around 147bpm. She did check my bp and just looked at what it was before as it's still rather low.:blush:

Otherwise all's well...:happydance:

We're off to the Job Centre and the Council Office today, and I'm in the right kind of mood for tem today - Go on start with me cause I'll tell you a thing or two! OH has applied for jobs all over the last couple of days, even over in Italy. I know he's trying but there just aren't many about!:hissy: Kind of looking at things slightly different today, think a couple of decent nights sleep are starting to make things seem so much better.:happydance:

Even toying with buying a swimming suit next week and starting to drag Mum to the bath's one evening...:blush:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies .. hope everyone is ok.

I am off for a haircut today, but before i go wanted to share this pic with you all 

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/007-1.jpg

My son loves the baby bless him xx


----------



## panda97

fantastic bump - baby love!

I'm going to join you 2nd trimester girls now, I'll be 14 weeks this Friday - it's going quite quickly now. I've had 2 nights where I haven't had to go for a wee and slept well, but recently I've been waking again ;-( 

Not feeling nauseaous anymore so that's great.

How's everyone else doing?

Laura xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

awayagain said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> So for me, that good, its a start as cash is tight! And I wasnt going to buy anything til we find out the sex, and we still havent decided when this will be, probably around 20 weeks, or when we come back from our week at Centre Parcs (22nd May) if I can get an appointment, as there is only one clinic that does it here.............maybe I should get that booked!!!
> 
> 
> xx

What center parcs are you going to babe?


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies!
Its a lovely sunny day here, have the 2nd load of washing going and going to change the beds in a mo (not nesting, just making the most of my day off & the sun!). DS2 off to preschool at 12 then in to town for me collect new glasses (yipee) and do some shopping, I need to accessorise the kitchen now its all finished!! Then off to see the midwife at 2, she was really miserable last time so am hoping the sun will have cheered her up this time 
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Pocketbird30

Morning all,

Just a quick post because i'm supposed to be working :sad1:, was wondering if anyone has had some experience of this. I've had pretty bad morning sickness (more like all day and especially night sickness!!) and over the last 3 weeks have had really bad headaches, I think they are tensions headaches which have made me worse! I was getting concerned in case it was a bloodpressure problem and my next midwife appointment is next week which was too late. I went to the docs yesterday and he thinks the sickness and headache are both related so has give me some antihistamines (cyclizine) to combat the morning sickness and hopefully the headache. Besides them making me a little more tired I actually feel a lot better but feel really guilty for taking the drugs! He assures me they are safe for the baby? has anyone else come across these and found any problems

Any guidance would be much appreciated
Very concerned Pocketbird :confused:


----------



## dom85

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well

Pocketbird30 - Do you have hayfever at all? My MS hasn't gone yet either and I've been having headaches the last few weeks, didn't even think about blood pressure though. My asthma has got worse though since the weather's been better so I thought it may be hayfever. If the doctor says they are ok, they're prob fine, they're normally pretty cautious and it's prob better for bubs that you feel better than suffer through it all. 

Baby.Love, you're bump is gorgeous, I'm so jealous, I have no bump yet :( Hopefully it will come in the next few weeks.

I hired a doppler on Monday, which goes against my PMA, everything's ok mentalilty but as I have no bump I just want to make sure everything's ok.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Lovelies!

Happy Hump Day!!

So I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow. Nearly the 5 month mark! :) OOH I totally forgot to mention that I got my triple test back and it was normal :) 
Nothing really planned for me today but work. That's if I don't hurt my boss first and put my self out of a job haha.

Aimee ~ Urgh that sucks about your hoildays. At least you're getting something though! Better than nothing. Here in the USA, you get no holiday/benefits for the first year and then you're lucky to get a week. Let me change you that was a big adjustment from going from 5 weeks a year at home lol.
Good luck tomorrow with the triple test :)

Liz101 ~ Due date added :) You're a zoo keeper? AWESOME job. Which animal do you care for?

Eswift ~ I can't believe the MW said that! Cheeky bitch! My OB is *always* running over. Last week, I was the first after lunch and was still seen 1 hr late due to a delivery he had to attend. I mean I understand that he has these things too do, and my time will come also, but it don't make it any less annoying to waste an hour! Good luck at the job center!!

Babylove ~ GREAT bump!! Wow its a good size! My next pic will be the 5 month one.

uh, I just got kicked, I guess its breakfast time lol.

Panda97 ~ Welcome across! When is your due date so I can update the front page?

Jlosomerset ~ Good luck at the MW's :)

Pocketbird30 ~ Yes the headaches can be due to the M/S .. more so if you are actually vomiting. First of all you tense up when you vomit and that can cause tension headaches, but more importantly when you vomit you dehydrate your self. You need to drink loads of water to replace those fluids. Half your body weight in OZ's a day is recommended. (so 140lbs = 70 oz, about 8 glasses) 
Something that always helps my tension headaches and migraines is an adjustment at a chiropractors. Loosens everything up nicely. 
Hope you feel better :)

Dom ~ What is PMA?

Alright, time for the daily slog. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## jo_79

Just checked through the bump thread and baby.love i cant believe your bump! Wow!! Im 16 weeks today and thought i was showing alot but it seems not compared to you. 
Looks lovely though :hug:


----------



## Anababe

Hiya :)

Just got back from my scan!

Im having a *Blue* flavoured Jellytot :cloud9::cloud9: Heartrate was 143bpm and he was soo cute :D Just ralaxing sucking his thumb :kiss:

Will put some pics up in a bit :D

xxx


----------



## Chaos

I know! I think she's hiding twins in there ;)


----------



## awayagain

HoneySunshine said:


> awayagain said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> So for me, that good, its a start as cash is tight! And I wasnt going to buy anything til we find out the sex, and we still havent decided when this will be, probably around 20 weeks, or when we come back from our week at Centre Parcs (22nd May) if I can get an appointment, as there is only one clinic that does it here.............maybe I should get that booked!!!
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> What center parcs are you going to babe?Click to expand...

We are going to Whinfell Forest hun x


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies glad you are all well!

I had my Nuchal scan screenign results today which are low risk, so one less thing to worry about!


----------



## jo_79

congrats on the blue bump anababe, ive got my gender scan on 9th may and i cant wait!!!


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Anababe congrats on your blue bump, i find out bubbas sex saturday and am so excited xx


----------



## Pocketbird30

Hi Awayagain

We went to centreparcs in Whinfell forest in Feb and it was great, there where my bump was conceived! So i'd say its a pretty fertile place, although its a bit too late for that now!!
Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## awayagain

Pocketbird30 said:


> Hi Awayagain
> 
> We went to centreparcs in Whinfell forest in Feb and it was great, there where my bump was conceived! So i'd say its a pretty fertile place, although its a bit too late for that now!!
> Enjoy the holiday!

Thanks hun, we were there in May last year, and had such a fab holiday! We couldnt wait to get back, and my DS is so excited! Hope the weather stays good, it was last year, and it does help :D x


----------



## awayagain

Ooooh anababe forgot to congratulate you on the blue bump! How exciting :happydance: x


----------



## Anababe

Thanks :D I have always called bump a she as of course it would have been lovely to have a girl this time, but when i saw my little man sucking his thumb and rubbing his little eyes i was soo happy. I think its going to be fun with 2 boys :rofl:

xxx


----------



## awayagain

Im kinda hoping for another boy this time too anababe, I would be delighted with either, but at least I know what im doing with a boy :rofl: x


----------



## Anababe

:rofl: yeah i agree! A girl would have been lovely but i know what to expect now with another boy.. hope Caeden is nice to his little brother.. he can be bit of a bully LOL xx


----------



## bubbness

Hiya ladies! I was hoping to join this group? My due date is 19/10/09 and I am SO excited!!!! :dance:

I've been lurking and have posted a few times in the 2nd trim but never "joined" the club! haha


----------



## cinnamongirl

Chaos: how did u enjoy your chips? It's so funny that last nite, I did the exact same thing! I made OH a lovely shepherd's pie, and then was so turned off, I had to make fries (chips)! OH just rolls his eyes and says 'well, whatever u want to eat, u should eat!'

baby.love: I loooove your beautiful bump! And what a sweet pic with ur son!

anababe: congrats on team blue! 

My job 'interview' went well yesterday. I have to meet again to go over training, etc. but it should be relatively easy work...
I wrote a very lengthy email to one of our province's political leaders who just happens to be a woman from my hometown, so hopefully I can get her assistance regarding the whole pregnancy and job loss situation that's happening here. I think it's so sad that pregnant women are being discriminated against, and I intend fully to do what I can and stop it. I don't want to think that there are alot of others in a similar situation as myself, cuz it SUX!! But...I know that there are thousands of affected families...fingers crossed, my crusade pays off!

Anyways, off to my first mw appointment, and I think her name is Angela also (my name too)! Hee hee, that would be fun! Hopefully she's nice...I can't deal with too many mean people these days!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## lepaskilf

I'm due on the 10th xxx


----------



## helz81

Congrats on your blue bundle Anababe!! Little boys are sooooo sweet arn't they! I can't wait to find out what colour my pumpkin is..2weeks to wait!


----------



## charlottesma

Baby has been kicking like hell today, haven't had much sleep for the last 2 nights, every time I roll over bean objects. Hate to think how intense it's going to get this time, Charlotte kicked me so hard in the bladder once I literally wet myself a little bit, and this one seems even more active.


----------



## keerthy

Good morning all..... (In case ur wondering, wat am I doing this early... I am in India right now and its 11 am ....)

Hows everyone doing today????? 

I had a very good sleep last night ..... probably coz I went for a long walk after dinner..... and just dropped on the bed like a log... woke up to pee around 5 am.... after which I fell asleep again until 8 am. Hahh havent slept like this since weeks! 

I can feel my baby move now and then! more movements wen am hungry!!!! So exciting..... I cant bear being hungry, I need to eat something! 

Just wondering how much milk is everyone taking per day? I have a glass of whole milk... along with almonds and sugar. 

Feeling sleepy again now..... thank god! am jobless *grins* lol!


----------



## Laraa

hiya. I am due on 7th Oct ..i cant wait :)


----------



## awayagain

Hi :hi: and congrats to all the new bumpkins, hope you are all feeing well :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wave: Hiya New Bumpkins!


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies!:hi:

Anababe - Congrats on the team blue! I think we'll be lucky if we find out :rofl: Next scan is in 4 weeks, DS wants a boy; so he can teach it all his menacing tricks. OH isn't really fussed as long as we make it to the end and I guess in all honesty I'm probably the same. But I'm sure we're having a girl.. What' the betting the last laughs on me??:rofl:

(I can see it now, I'll be the only female in the house, dog and both cats are boys too?!?)

Baby.love - Your bump is fantastic, I'm just looking rather bloated; although it's solid... OH keeps snuggling in and telling me it doesn't matter he still thinks I'm sexy... :rofl: He's still not having any :rofl: He can butter me up as much as he wants... When expecting DS I looked fat from the neck down, I'd even lost 3 stone; only gained a proper bump 3 weeks before he arrived. Kept himself well hidden until then.. I am showing more this time...:rofl:

OH has gone to do some cold calling with his cv's today after taking DS to school. He's getting bored already; and I think probably more so as we're at my parents. Kind of a little awkward bumming around when everyone else is off to work etc.

I'm still suffering with the chest infection and sinusitus, although it is lifting now. Morning and coughing really don't mix! Still needing 2 breakies, one early and one after 10am.:hissy: Keep wondering how I'm gonna be able to do my breakies when back at work?? :blush: At least I've another week to figure it out, I'll just have to talk to bosses; see what they're planning for me..

Best try to make an effort today, we're off out for a curry tonight with all the family (grandparents included) I've patchy coloured hair at the moment and not really feeling up to doing it; but I really need to try :rofl: I had it cut last week and not been upto having anyone play with my head since. Maybe I can manage it myself today if I take things slowly. Will have to leave it a while, I'm gonna need some breakie soon. We've had staying issues already today:rofl:

Have a great day ladies


----------



## jo_79

Morning all, im feeling brave and gonna post my first 2nd tri pic in a bit!!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya 

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:

eswift - Aw sorry your still not feeling great. Hope you have a nice nigh tout with family :hugs:

baby.love - Not long til your scan now :yipee: oh and that is a lovely pic of you and your son.. your bump is certainly growing!! :D

Im feeling ok now, ms is back on and off, but its not too bad. Not doing anything today, my house is nice and tidy so im having a lazy day hehe

Oh heres a couple of my scan pics :)
 



Attached Files:







P29-04-09_12.39.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 3









P30-04-09_11.24.jpg
File size: 97.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## katet26

Im due October 28th ! :)


----------



## firstprincess

Hey i'm due October 18th. Have any of u felt any movement yet? im getting worried.


----------



## stick2000

pinklilackiss said:


> Hey i'm due October 18th. Have any of u felt any movement yet? im getting worried.

Hi I'm due on 29 September and only started feeling movement a week and a half ago. I wouldn't worry yet I don't think some people feel movement till around 19/20 weeks.


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey girls...morning! Welcome to all the new girls:)

Pinklilackiss-Why would you be worried so soon? They say not to expect movement until at least 16 weeks. Some girls it takes up to 20 or more. Just be patient! (yes, I know it is hard for all of us)I am sure all is fine. You will more than likely feel LO in the next couple weelks.:)

I am personally feeling great today, but still want to go back to bed! I had a great, full, uneventful night of sleep and want some more LOL!

Also getting excited to find out what flavor this baby is going to be! 3 weeks from tomorrow. Seems like forever.
It's funny but I want to know so bad becuase I think it will make me feel closer to it if I know I am having a "daughter or a son" instead of just a baby!
Maybe that is dumb. I have no idea how people wait to find out and hang out on team yellow. I do not have that much self control.
OK, off to do some work~:)


----------



## Lazy Leo

I'm slowly but surely sneaking into this second tri section. I'm officially 14 weeks tomorrow! I'm tired today and have a headache so really not feeling like doing very much at all!!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' GirlsnBumps,

18 weeks today! Almost half way there :D

I'm running late for work today so I'll update due dates and what not later on.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## eswift

My little sister took me shopping today, we had a lovely time dossing about town. She went into mothercare and was gonna buy sommat in there and I said wait as there are other shops in town, and if you really want we can come back. Went to Boyes, she was like a child in a sweet shop, running about the shop from one item to another. She made me laugh when she went to the tills, as both her arms were full and the woman serving didn't know where to put all the items. She got us loads of stuff, baby grows, grow bag, gloves, blankets, wraps and more. 

She was chuffed as she spent less than £40, got change and she now feels as though she brought some things for the baby. As when she leaves on Monday she's not back until Christmas. I feel that she's not paid over the odds, like she would have done if she'd have stayed in mothercare...


----------



## aimee-lou

Well girls, how are we all today!? 

I've had a hellish day tbh! 

First thing we had to go to the hospital to get my triple bloods done. I want these doing at least in the first place. I had to call via work. Due to traffic we were running late so I called in at work and tried to call the clinic....no answer. 

At the hospital there are no signs at all for anything. The only signs were for Maternity, so we followed them thinking it couldn't be far away. 20 minutes later we had done a complete circuit of the outside of the hospital, found maternity, discovered it was the wrong place, asked a very burly poter some directions (if anyone has seen hot fuzz it was like the farmer with the sea mine! :rofl:) and eventually got directed to antenatal! 

We finally arrived at 10.45 - when the clinic was 9.30-10.30 (whoops). No problem, they would still see us, thank goodness. Wasn't sure how hubby would react if we'd be turned away. 

At 10.55 2 women came into the waiting room and called me. They called me in and I was told that one of them was a trainee. Fine, that's ok I don't mind they have to learn sometime. Well, I have difficult veins and could she heckers like find them! At least she didn't actually look with the needle. The lead nurse then took over, and tried 3 times to find a vein. I now have 2 large bruises and am less 1 large vial of blood. Took them 20 minutes!!! longest blood taking session ever!! 

It then took us 20 minutes to get back into town on a bus that should take 3! I finally got home at 1pm after having left the house at 9! I then had to rush my pasty that we had bought on the way home for lunch that I was REALLY LOOKING forward to! I got to work at 13.40 (about 1.5 hours later than planned!!!) but still, I was there. 

I then had the dubious task of confronting ym boss re: Health and safety. One very nervous me, and one very strained conversation later, I have a feeling there may be another 'meeting' in the near future to discuss my 'circumstances'. I am now however ready to take on the world about this.....I'm sick of being bullied into doing things that aren't right....it's not just me now, it's baby too! 

Hope we're all having a good day. Off home in 25 minutes after a very rushed day that also, although not importantly, involved me getting soaked to the skin while carrying 2 rther heavy picture frames to a suppliers! Grrrrrr - wish I could just go home right now!!!! 

:help:


----------



## lindak

hey ladies ! Aimmee- lou glad you got the bloods done eventually ! get some arnica cream for those bruises that should help.

Well all week I have been just fed up to be honest. Feels like the week dragged maybe because im really looking forward to the weekend as im heading off for 2 nights which I think will never come .. I just really need a change of seneary(SP?) Im going stir crazy at the moment for some reason! Would love to go out on a girlie night with my friends and cant be bothered cause its not the same when your not on the same wave lenght as them (drunk) . So next week we are going to head to the pics cause I think they know im on the verge of a melt down.... Im literally counting the days to my due date which is 181 to be precise ! . Is this just me or is everyone like this ! 

I have 9 wks to my summer hols for 2 weeks to egypt and thats keeping me going to be honest.

anyway enough of my rant ! hope you are all having a lovey day xxxxx


----------



## eswift

I feel as though I should be giving you girls a :hugs:. Seems as though my look is starting to rub off on you all I'm so sorry.

OH has just had a postive phone call, one of the agencies in the area has a few jobs that he can cover so that'll bring money in to the household! Yippee...:wohoo:

Something positive!!:rain:


----------



## djgirl1976

eswift said:


> I feel as though I should be giving you girls a :hugs:. Seems as though my look is starting to rub off on you all I'm so sorry.
> 
> OH has just had a postive phone call, one of the agencies in the area has a few jobs that he can cover so that'll bring money in to the household! Yippee...:wohoo:
> 
> Something positive!!:rain:

That is great news! Yay!:happydance:
lindak, I feel you, days go so slowly right now. I am not really a fan of being pregnant. Excited for LO, but the aches, pains, restrictions, expanding, all that is not so fun:blush:I would love to be someone who thinks this is the greatest ever, but that's not me.


----------



## lindak

Djgirl1976-Thanks! No not really loving being pregnant myself .. i hate even saying that to be honest I feel so guilty, I am soo happy we are having a baby and cant wait to meet the baby but the restrictions are a killer and im only 14wks god knows what i will be like in a couple of wks/months .... I wasnt a party animal but I loved my girls nights out , getting new dress, hair done etc and heading out now that seems like miles away before I am going to be able to do that again and it is sorta getting me down (how silly there is worse things in the world) but thats how im feeling.... Only thing is my best friend has announced she is 8 wks pregnant so that has made things a little better that I dont feel all alone. 

I think I really need this weekend away and maybe next week I will feel much better.


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hi eswift, that's great news, maybe some good luck is rubbing off on you! Sorry you girls are feeling a bit yuk through the pregnancy, but I've got a theory that you don't get through pregnancy and birth without some shittiness - so if it's a not-so-good pregnancy you are likely in for an easier birth. It's one way of looking at it anyway!

I'm finding it, I suppose just different, but I've embraced the sickness and the lack of interest in food leading to total hunger and more sickness because I think I tried for two years to get here. But I reckon enjoying the pregnancy means I'm in for a hellish birth, so I'm just not thinking about that part yet!!! 

The good thing is, they say it all gets easier in second tri - let's hope 'they' are right lol!


----------



## djgirl1976

LOL...yes, plenty of shitiness! 
I think 2nd tri has been much better so far, other than expanding outward and my back hurting more. I can deal with those much better than falling asleep sitting up, never having energy, and everything I smell making me want to puke!
Little concerned for how 3rd will be. I think I will just feel huge and clumsy and have more peeing and back pain than I care for!


----------



## cinnamongirl

sorry to hear some of you ladies aren't having a good time right now...:hug:

I myself am feeling awful today. OH's DS decided to give me his cold on the weekend, and now I'm miserable! :sick:

I was supposed to go to my first mw appointment yesterday, and I'm such a twit that I totally forgot to check my answering machine before I left...I'd missed 2 calls from them, and my mw was birthing, so my appt was cancelled. I felt like such a goof when I showed up there! :dohh:

I hope we all start feeling better soon!


----------



## helz81

Hi girls,hope everyone is well,
Nothing much to say today apart from I seem to have gone back to feeling :sleep:!! Im off to bed soon Im knackered!! Happy though- Im done work till Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Hi all ive had a busy week and been very tired so not been online at all..... sickness is alot better although still tired tired tired


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, not been on since yesterday morning and loads to catch up on!!!
Had midwife yesterday, she is so miserable, no personality at all, dont see her till 28 weeks now, seems ages away!!
Mad day at work today, short staffed and battling with bosses for a pay review, there havin none of it, at the mo, we will meet again in 4 weeks!!
Got home at 5.30, got boys ready and off to bed and was back out at 7.30 to aerobics class, was a effort to go but feel sooo much better for going 
Out of interest, is anyone else concerned with how much weight they are gaining, I was shocked when I stepped on the scales earlier!!!


----------



## Chaos

Is it home time yet? Oh to be back on English timezone, I'd be in my bed by now haha. 1.5 hours to go!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit awful. I've been feeling pretty good but work is really wearing me out and when I got home last night I just cried for an hour! No idea why...just felt really low. Got one more 13 hour shift to do and then I have the weekend off. These 3 in a row weeks are killing me! And most definitely killing my back lol. 

Anababe congrats on the blue bump!! Love the name Logan...my cousins little boy is Logan.


----------



## Eala

Heyas all, can I join Team Bumpkin's? ;) I'm due October 4th :)

I can sympathise with those of you who have annoying midwives - I'm actually transferring my care from my community midwife to the clinic at the maternity hospital, as I'm just fed up with the one I have just now. She's unsympathetic, judgemental, and a right moany moo!

/hugs to everyone who's feeling meh, here's hoping it gets better :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Welcome Eala...and I don't have an annoying MW, just an annoying MIL! I love my Dr, and after hearing some of the stories on here, I am very thankful for that!


----------



## Lazy Leo

jlosomerset said:


> Hi ladies, not been on since yesterday morning and loads to catch up on!!!
> Had midwife yesterday, she is so miserable, no personality at all, dont see her till 28 weeks now, seems ages away!!


That's outrageous, are they not suposed to see you every four weeks?


----------



## Chaos

Hi Girls and Bumps,

I've read everything but am too exhausted to give everyone personal replies tonight, am falling asleep on the sofa lol, but I just wanted to let bubbness, lepaskilf, Laraa, katet26 and Eala that your due dates have been added to the front page :)


Ok I'm off to :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

Have a great night lovelies :)


----------



## eswift

:rofl:Good Morning Ladies!

I've been awake since 4am today; woke up so thristy. Had a drink tried to go back to sleep, cough splutter cough sneeze, then needed a wee; then at 5am my stomach then started grumbling! So I've had sugar puffs at some ungodly hour, guess breakie 2 will be earlier too:rofl:

It's gonna be one long day, I'm open to offers on a nap later...

Mum and sister are off shopping today, OH is going for an interview today. I'm gonna take DS to school, then come home and see about tackling the ironing. It's now starting to bug me :hissy: but building up to do it has been a task and a half... Why do some jobs just not want to be done???

I might pop into work to take my sick note in and might approach the issue about what I'm going to be doing when I get back, still not sure if I'm up to all the walking, might be lucky and they think I'll be a health and safety risk. Always hopeful :blush:

Hehehe just realised I must be feeling tons better as that's the 1st time in weeks that the thought of going back to work hasn't repusled me!!:happydance::happydance:

I'm gaining energy!!!:wohoo: Anyway if I'm gonna be of any use today, bet try for another half hour before it's time to get DS up...:rofl: Otherwise I might not manage my domestic goddess ideas into practise:rofl:

Have a lovely day Ladies, hope you all have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :wave:

I am rather excitable today as tomorrow we find out if we are team pink or blue :yipee: The weather is lush and the weekend outlook is great, so after the scan we are going shopping

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies!

How are we all this morning?

Eswift - it sounds like you're feeling much better. Good luck to hubby at his interview! 

Well it's friday and normally I would be overjoyed but I have to work (granted only the mornings!) both days this weekend. I then have the BH off then start an 11 day stretch! At least I'll get 2.5 days TIL to take later in the month! 1 of which I will have to use for my scan but still! It makes it a lot more bearable. 

Other than that all is ok. Spoke to my Dad and I should be taking delivery of a brand new silver cross pram next week.....(he wants to make sure we have it in time!:rofl:) and I'm so excited! 

Have a good day girls. I have what promises to be a busy day in front of me!


----------



## jo_79

jlosomerset said:


> Hi ladies, not been on since yesterday morning and loads to catch up on!!!
> Had midwife yesterday, she is so miserable, no personality at all, dont see her till 28 weeks now, seems ages away!!

hiya mate, my mw was the same when i was pg with hollie seen her at 16wks then was supposed to see her at 28wks but couldnt fit me in and well you know the rest. Kick up about it or just make an appointment to go earlier she cant refuse to see you :hug:


----------



## jo_79

baby.love said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> I am rather excitable today as tomorrow we find out if we are team pink or blue :yipee: The weather is lush and the weekend outlook is great, so after the scan we are going shopping
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Im excited for you for tomorrow!!


----------



## helz81

lindak said:


> Djgirl1976-Thanks! No not really loving being pregnant myself .. i hate even saying that to be honest I feel so guilty, I am soo happy we are having a baby and cant wait to meet the baby but the restrictions are a killer and im only 14wks god knows what i will be like in a couple of wks/months .... I wasnt a party animal but I loved my girls nights out , getting new dress, hair done etc and heading out now that seems like miles away before I am going to be able to do that again and it is sorta getting me down (how silly there is worse things in the world) but thats how im feeling.... Only thing is my best friend has announced she is 8 wks pregnant so that has made things a little better that I dont feel all alone.
> 
> I think I really need this weekend away and maybe next week I will feel much better.

Ive had days that Ive felt this way too. Not so much the nights out but more the amount of fat Im piling on!! I worked sooo hard to get it off not so long ago! I know that sounds very selfish but I can't help it,hate the days when I feel like this. Luckily,today is a good day for me..had a chinwag this morning after school run with a friend,who is 5months pregnant,she cheered me right up.


----------



## eswift

Baby.love - Hope you have a fantastic day! Enjoy your shopping too..:cloud9:

Aimee-lou - Just think after today you've got a long weekend to relax... Thank goodness... It's gonna be like Christmas when your pram arrives how exciting... We have unpacked and repacked ours and everything else we brought.. Just have to have a look...:happydance:

Sounds like a few of us are having the same sort of issues with the mw's I guess it either their case loads are heavy or it's one of the requirements for the job. Or am I just being too judgemental??? Maybe...:blush:

Been and seen the house today, as we were passing... So exciting, weve almost got a roof!:happydance: Hehehe and due to the bank holiday the inspector won't be there until Tuesday:dohh:, to pass that bit, then the ply, felt and tiles can go on!!:wohoo: The builders had even started to put the studs up for the walls too, We can nearly see how big the rooms are going to be...:happydance:

Saw some material in Boyes yesterday, seriously thinking about making curtains and bedding for the cotbed myself; It was proper winnie the pooh and friends, for £3.50 a metre. I brought some Curious George Fleece to make a blanket for pram or moses basket; it just cried out to be brought.:blush: It's so bright and funny it's just so DS, showed him it, he thught it was wonderful for babe.:rofl:

I came to the conclusion that I'm carrying a piglet, I had breakie at 5.30 and had to have another by 9am. DS nearly wet himself when I told him this morning, OH just looked on with his mouth open at DS's reaction. It was a proper belly laugh...:rofl: Bless...


----------



## djgirl1976

Morning pretty ladies~
I am of for a long day today.
Just thought I would collaborate with anyone else who is starting to feel like a little old woman! LOL
Last few days, geting up off the sofa or anything comfy(like the bed) has been a chore and then I seem to hobble around for a minute before standing straight! 
I could be in for it here in the next few months-I am not even that big yet.
Think it might be related to the old sciatic nerve...it has given me some issues pre-preg, so this should be fun...LOL
At least I can laugh about it:)(probably becuase I see the end in sight-namely October...LOL)
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## jo_79

djgirl1976 said:


> Morning pretty ladies~
> I am of for a long day today.
> Just thought I would collaborate with anyone else who is starting to feel like a little old woman! LOL
> Last few days, geting up off the sofa or anything comfy(like the bed) has been a chore and then I seem to hobble around for a minute before standing straight!
> I could be in for it here in the next few months-I am not even that big yet.
> Think it might be related to the old sciatic nerve...it has given me some issues pre-preg, so this should be fun...LOL
> At least I can laugh about it:)(probably becuase I see the end in sight-namely October...LOL)
> Hope you are all doing well!

Aww im hobbling around like an old woman too lol Mine is sometimes sciatica which i suffer from when im not pg but my mw also thinks i have SPD so has referred me to the hospital for it. OH has had to lift me up off the sofa or the bed sometimes when it gets really bad


----------



## Eala

I'm hobbling about as well - and it's a sciatica-like pain that's causing it! Been getting clicking pelvis too, but my mw just told me it was nothing and to go to aquanatal. Down to my "extra padding" again! Thank goodness I'm getting rid of her!

Eswift, that's so exciting about your house!! When is it going to be finished?


----------



## Chaos

Morrrrrrning Girls n Bumps,

Ah its amazing what 10 hours :sleep: :sleep: does for a girl haha. I don't know how I even made it to bed! I feel quite refreshed today, I even feel like going to work doesn't even bother me, although I suspect that has something to do with the fact it's a half day today lol.

Eswift ~ I always wake up really thirsty in the night, then I wake up needing a wee lol. Its an evil circle. I used to try and ignore it and go back to sleep but it don't work no more so I begrudgingly get up and do something about it. Practice for when the lil one is born! :)
Good luck for your OH's interview today. Shall keep my fingers crossed for him.
I think we're gonna do Whinnie the Pooh for our lil one too. I love Pooh bear haha. I saw this article the other day on making really easy changeable curtains for the baby. So at the top of the window stick a valance (I think that's what they are called) and then you make your own curtains, and put Velcro on the back side and then they just pull off easy to wash. 
Eswift ~ We built our house last year, It was awesome to see the progress of it and how quick it when up. I took pictures and blogged it for my family if you're interested in looking. At some points it felt like we'd never get in here.

Babylove ~ You'll not be able to sleep tonight with excitement. I didn't last weekend lol.

Re the not enjoying being pregnant ~ I'm LOVING being pregnant. I'm really proud of my bump (and the boobs that go with it!!). I mean sure it's not easy, I'm exhausted, I've put on weight, I had horrid nausea, I've had sciatica most days to the point I can't move and skin a 14 year old would be proud of, But really? I don't mind it because I know all the spots, the stretch marks is my body being amazing and at the end of it is going to be a beautiful baby. 
I had a MC in 2003 and .. you can't even explain what you feel when you have one, its devastating, it feels like you've lost your heart and honestly I don't think you ever get over it, so this makes it even more special. I know its gonna be a big change of life and stuff like Friday night movie date with the OH etc are going to be on hold for a while, but I really don't care, and I know I'm going to get stretch marks, and my social life is going to go to pot, But I don't care because I've been waiting 6 years for this and all this hardship now is going to be for my beautiful daughter.
But HEY, at the moment? While my body is the baby sitter? I still go out, (Obviously not all the time, I'd be asleep by 9am at the bar haha) but make sure its a non smoking pub. I even went out to my sisters 18th lol. I only made it till 11pm, but I went out!! ;) Man I felt old amongst all those 18 year olds lol.
The only real thing that kinda gets me down about being pregnant sometimes is being so far from friends and family and missing the excitement they are feeling. But eh, its a choice I made in moving and they've already booked their tickets for October lol.

Djgirl ~ Hey, lets hobble like lil old wimmin with out sciatica together :rofl::rofl: Gawd, what a pair :)

Ok the lil girl is telling me to go eat a loaf of bread and get ready for work.

Have a fabulous day lovelies :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> Djgirl ~ Hey, lets hobble like lil old wimmin with out sciatica together :rofl::rofl: Gawd, what a pair :)
> 
> Ok the lil girl is telling me to go eat a loaf of bread and get ready for work.
> 
> Have a fabulous day lovelies :)

:rofl:I will gladly hobble around with you anytime you need the company, "Little Miss Thing"....(at least then we will both look silly..:rofl:)
Go feed your "passenger" and get to work!


----------



## sam76

Hi Girls how we all feeling xxx babylove goodluck for tommorow, i cant wait to hear!!! wish u all the best, we hopefully find out on Thurs!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I suppose I get the afternoons off and hubby is off so plenty of relaxing in the garden (if the weather holds!) - off to check BBC weather!! :happydance:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hello all, well we all sound much more positive today even those with sciatica issues. Maybe this feeling better in second tri is actually true and not just a myth lol!!! 

I just saw the Johnson's bedtime routine advert on tv - OMG I can't wait to get to that stage!! 

Anyways, I digress, I thought it was 20 weeks before you can tell the sex but as some of you like baby.love seem to finding out about the 16 week mark I take it I am being dumb?! 

Oh to find out or not to find out. I just want another scan lol, whether I find out or not!!! Is it good use of the health in pregnancy grant to buy two private scans lol?!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Leo - Our HIP grant is earmarked to buy 500 litres of oil......I'm sure the government didn't envisage that use for it!! :rofl: You spend it on whatever you want to make your pregnancy better for you....I don't know about you but by 25 weeks I'll have gotten used to the £15 a week extra of fruit, veggies and other random shopping items....I think we deserve a treat or to spend it on something that will help us!!!! 

That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it!! :rofl:


----------



## Lazy Leo

I think I'll stick with that excuse too aimee-lou!!


----------



## eswift

Chaos - :hugs:I know exactly how you feel about the pregnancy, I had an mmc last august; It broke my heart, we'd gone for our 12 wk scan and saw it all on the screen. So yes, I feel as though I've had a bit of a rough ride so far, but it's all worth it.:happydance: Some mornings I wonder if it's all been too close together. But we can work through all the emotions strais and pains... OH has been a "jem", I couldn't have asked for anyone to be more patient and understanding, even just to listen when I've cried and just hold me until I've calmed. Even with all the ailments and stuff with me, house and work... We're still smiling...:cloud9:

As to when the house will be finished, I've no idea. But I know the house is gonna take some time, until we're able to move back as of yet we've not really been given another date; as due to all the things that have gone wrong there's been a 7 week delay, I'm hoping for the end/middle of May.:happydance:

Spoke to work today, I feel so much better about going back; although I'll be starting at 6am, I'll be on preparation rather than deliveries. I can't tell you all how happy I am about this. I had apprehensions about going back to delivery and endng up with blood pressure/blood sugar probs again. I'm one happy bunny!!:bunny:


----------



## aimee-lou

So glad you got your work sorted. At least now you can start to get back to normal. Hope the interview went well for hubby! 

Glad to hear the house is coming together too. Wonderful news when the sun is shining!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya :)

Baby.love - woo you find out tomorrow.. im so excited for you :yipee: hehe

eswift - Glad things with work are looking better :)

Chaos - Glad yor feeling better after a good sleep :hugs:

Leo - Yeah you can find out the sex from around 16 weeks. I just had a private scan on Wed at 15+3 and it was pretty clear im having a boy! I dunno how people wait til 20 weeks nevermind the full 9 months! :rofl:

Im feeling ok today. I forgot to eat breakfast today and went straight into town. Around 11:30 i was in a shop and went very dizzy and started feeling sick, i had to eat straight away.. good excuse to go to McD's :rofl: No but i dont think ill be forgetting breakfast again! :roll: lol

Jellytot has been very quiet last few days, not felt him moving at all. He must be very sleepy hehe Hope i start to feel more movement soon :cloud9:

Hope your all ok! :)

xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Anababe - sorry to hear you felt faint, but what an excuse. I'm very jealous! :rofl: I feel really guilty now when I eat anything bad for me in public becuase my bump is qite obvious....got accosted by a woman at the bus stop yesterday for drinking coke!!! 

And abotu waiting....we've decided to go for team yellow. It's just so exciting to have this huge surprise waiting, you get to meet them for the first time and there's no chance of a mistake like a couple of my family members (and actually my Mum) have experienced! (I was supposed to be a boy!:rofl:)


----------



## jlosomerset

Lazy Leo said:
 

> jlosomerset said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not been on since yesterday morning and loads to catch up on!!!
> Had midwife yesterday, she is so miserable, no personality at all, dont see her till 28 weeks now, seems ages away!!
> 
> 
> That's outrageous, are they not suposed to see you every four weeks?Click to expand...

Apparantly not, gave me a 'schedule' of appointments and I only see her 6 times throughout pregnancy, it is shocking thou.


----------



## jlosomerset

jo_79 said:


> jlosomerset said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not been on since yesterday morning and loads to catch up on!!!
> Had midwife yesterday, she is so miserable, no personality at all, dont see her till 28 weeks now, seems ages away!!
> 
> hiya mate, my mw was the same when i was pg with hollie seen her at 16wks then was supposed to see her at 28wks but couldnt fit me in and well you know the rest. Kick up about it or just make an appointment to go earlier she cant refuse to see you :hug:Click to expand...

Hi hun, tbh shes that miserable that I wont miss her, lol!! Have my doppler so thats good, my doc is brilliant and will c me at the drop of a hat so shes my back up and she refers to hospital quick to if you need her to x


----------



## jlosomerset

Ive had days that Ive felt this way too. Not so much the nights out but more the amount of fat Im piling on!! I worked sooo hard to get it off not so long ago! I know that sounds very selfish but I can't help it,hate the days when I feel like this. Luckily,today is a good day for me..had a chinwag this morning after school run with a friend,who is 5months pregnant,she cheered me right up.

I so know where you are coming from Helz81, dont want to sound like I'm ungrateful for my bubba cus I'm not but worked my ass off to get back in those size 12's!!!! Oh well guess I've done it twice I can do it again!!! x


----------



## HoneySunshine

whats a HIP grant? I know health in pregnancy, is it that £190 at 25 weeks?


----------



## lepaskilf

hi all, i'm due on the 10th with 1st! i'm 17wks at the mo, had 1st scan at 14wks and blood tests :( last week!


----------



## Anababe

Yeah Honey, its the grant everyone gets at 25 weeks :) No idea what mine will be spent on yet.. lol

xx


----------



## Neon

Hi all.

Heard the :baby: heartbeat for the first time today :happydance: I went for my bloods and didn't know that you got to hear it. SO exciting! 

I think I'm really feeling some movement down there too! :cloud9:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Everyone

I havent been around much this week as im so tired been going to sleep really early dont know whats up with me lol :rofl:. I wish i had a relaxing weekend but i havent gota get to bank before 12 so gota get up early then my dd has a party so doubt we will be home before 7 :hissy:. On a good note only just over a week before we find out the sex :happydance: cant wait now!
Baby.love good luck for tommorrow hope you get some lovely pics xxx :hugs:


----------



## Nickij

Hello 

Please can you add me to the list, I am due the 29th of October:)


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

Finally I think my energy is getting back to normal!!!! 
Had been shopping yday and spent almost 5 hours outside... walking n shopping!!!!!! 
Did shop for a few maternity clothes.... just got some bright colors for this summer!!!!!! :)

Hows everyone feeling today?????


----------



## HoneySunshine

oooh, check out this lovely Sunshine!!

Well went to hospital yesterday re: arm - good and not so good news! good news is I dont need an operation, bad news is Im out of plaster but in a brace (which is as bad really) for another 4 weeks at least! :dohh: 

For all you who dont know me from 1st tri - I was snowboardiing in Feb - 12.5 weeks ago (pregnant but before I knew) and broke my arm in 4 places and scaphoid in 1! :dohh:
so have been plastered up and off work ever since - so whole pregnancy so far! Cant drive and live in sticksville so can get demoralising at times. 

But not on SUNNY days like this! :wohoo:


----------



## HoneySunshine

good luck baby.love!


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies!!!

After a very early night last night I slept from 7.30 ish right the way through until 6.30am! :sleep: I'd got to the point that my eyes were struggling to stay open, but I'd been awake from 4am yesterday. So I was very ready for bed. Only woke once and that was wen OH came to bed at some silly time, he's fallen asleep on the sofa!:rofl:

I didn't get the ironing done yesteday a I'd intended; after taking DS to school having breakie number 2, pestering OH to call up about some job, i was lunch time; fancied a sickly bun so nipped into town to get lunch; by the time I got back the house was full of bodies. So there was no room to do it!:hissy: Maybe I'l try again today, but I ain't holding my breath...

My sister has planned a night out tonight, and has bags to finish packing ready for her leaving on Monday. So if yestrday's anything to go by, the entire house will be covered in her stuff. I had another fall out with her yesterday too; I had been looking forward to seeing her, when she came home, but now I'll be glad when she goes... I endedup in bloody tears again! OH tried to comfort me, but why does the "you shouldn't let her get to you, you know what she's like" chat never makes you feel better?

I'm fed up of being bossed about, treated as though I'm stupid and as though I'm beneath her. I'm the older sister, I've a family, a job and a house; I've been to college and uni and still she thinks I'm something you scrape off your shoe! I could understand it if she had some well paying job and earnt wads of money. She has an exciting job, but is poorly paid, she's younger than me, no family, house and runs so hot and cold. She can be nice, like buying the babe stuff, but then the next day she's complete off on one for what seem like no reason whatsoever. Roll on Monday!?!?:happydance: I know I'm hormonal but I ain't stupid!

I've made no plans for this weekend, infact I think I may just bugger off out, blow all the money I haven't got buy loads of crap I don't need and then I'll feel so much better. I'd be skint and then worry about money constantly, I'd feel loads better. Ok so My mood sucks today, rather sceptical on how today's gonna be, I can see me falling out with my sister big style if she starts again today... Then I'd be the bad bugger as normal, generally because she doesn't come up very often, and we do like to see her etc. :rofl: I just can't win!:rofl:

Other than the sister thing I feel great, and really think things are looking up... The weather's getting better, work on the house has started again, OH is actively seeking work, I'm back at work Thursday and hopefully it won't be too long before the house is ready for us to go back to. Had a great nights sleep and heard babe this morning, starting to feel babe move too which is reassuring. All in all I feel almost like a well me!!:happydance:

Right I'm gonna get dressed and go round the carboot. Balls to everyone else. I'm gonna have some me time. Might even go buy some trousers for work and a swimming suit... I'll fill you all in later, as to what I've done...

Have a wonderful day, in the sun shine... Make the most of it!!


----------



## charlottesma

I was at physio yesterday, as suspected the SPD is back, and because of how bad it got last time they want to see me every 2 weeks. it didn't help that with all the poking and prodding she did I could barely walk out of there.

I feel like all I ever do at the moment is see medical people. my schedule consists of 2 weekly visits to physio, 5/6 weekly visits to respiratory consultant, 4 weekly antenatal consultant appointments and the regular midwife appointments, every single appointment also involves having 7 vials of blood taken to check on my levels so they can tell when I need blood transfusions for the thalesemia. this whole pregnancy is getting more and more like a nightmare every time I see someone else. My obstetrician wanted to know how many more children I wanted I had to laugh, I have no plans at all to do this again.

still I guess if we get a healthy baby out the end of it it will be worth it. 

I told my ex yesterday, he was devastated, went from being a lovely little catch up chat to stunned silence. I think he was still holding out hope I would leave the OH and I guess this confirms I have no plans to.


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby.love good luck for today. Cant wait to find out what team you are on. 

Hope everyone is feeling better today. The sun was out this morning and cheered me up but now its gone away :( Has anyone else noticed that their belly has got really hairy?!


----------



## helz81

Morning everyone, Littlekitten,can't say my stomach has got any hairier but was just gonna post to say how thick and lovely my hair is starting to look!! And my skin is looking loads better! This indicates Im on team blue right?

Babylove, Im excited for you!!!


----------



## bonfloss

littlekitten8 said:


> Baby.love good luck for today. Cant wait to find out what team you are on.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better today. The sun was out this morning and cheered me up but now its gone away :( Has anyone else noticed that their belly has got really hairy?!

Glad its not just me then littlekitten8!! I keep looking for bump and thinking jeez was I this hairy before??!!! :)


----------



## helz81

Its a lovely sunny day here too :happydance: I ordered a couple of maternity pieces from Peacocks yesterday..some linen trousers and a white gypsy skirt..looks lovely and summery,can't wait for them to come! Going to a big mothercare world in abit so will have a look what they have there too,I really want some comfy leggings! Might have a sneaky play with the prams too :rofl:
Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Littlekitten8- YES! My belly, legs, everything has got thicker and darker. My hair has gotten thicker too. My skin is ok I guess, no worse than before I got PG now compared to a lot of spots a few weeks ago. I really don't know what we're having although my instinct is telling me boy......wont find out until October though!! 

Helz, I'm going to spend Monday on Ebay as my pay will clear on Tuesday and I will (Finally!) be able to get myself some clothes that fit! I'm literally down to 1 pair of maternity trousers! That's it! Even my skirts don't fit now! 

How are we all today ladies? I've been to work today and spent my hour and a half in my meeting. Have the same again tomorrow. It's such a gorgeous day! Can't believe how sunny it is! 

Oh and got my freebie breastflow bottle through the post today! Very chuffed....gotta love a freebie!! :happydance:


----------



## djgirl1976

GOod luck today, Baby Love...
yes, girls, I hear it is really common, that "hairy" situation. I am happy to report that I don't have it, but I also have very very thin blond arm and leg hair, so I just don't grow much body hair. That is something I am pretty happy about-I wouldnt want to get my belly waxed! LOL
Aimee-lou-that clothes thing, I hear you. I have been wearing the heck out of my sweat shorts and t shirts to be comfy. Broke the button off my last fitting pair of work pants last week, so I am graduated. Nothing to do now but get bigger:)
Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay I am well chuffed with myself. Went to Swindon Designer Outlet today and got some absolute bargains on maternity wear. Went into Pumpkin Patch and got a really pretty dress which is brown sleeveless knee length like cottony stuff with a really floaty overlay which is floral and has half length sleeves. Really pretty and nice and cool too. Also got a yellow vesty and a pale orange vesty with a sleeveless white top that goes over the top with orange flowers on it. Like a tunic style top.
Then I went to Gap and bought a lovely teal colour strappy empire line knee length dress. And the whole lot came to £48!!!!

Oh and my breastflow sample arrived in the post today too! Yay. My mum and dad are coming up for the day tomorrow too cos I've been really low this week. So all in all I'm feeling alot happier.


----------



## helz81

No news on Babylove yet?!
Im happy, no maternity clothes I fancied but I bought a maternity non wored bra and it's sooooooo comfy!! Really didn't wanna try it on cos I know from past experience that non wired bras make my tits look saggy cos they are erm quite large so need lots of support lol, but it looks ok! But as it's so unbelieveably comfy I don't think Id care if they were sweeping the floor :rofl:
Had a play with the prams too and think weve found the one for us..mothercares xcursion travel system. Id seen it on the website before but now Ive seen it in the shop I know the website don't do it justice,it looks so much nicer in the flesh. So light and easy to push too..which is a big thing for us,as the kids want to have a go at pushing the baby. Got all slushy over all the gorgeous baby outfits...Im really excited for my gender scan..2weeks tommorow!!
Im knackered now! xx


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon Chickidees,

I think I've entered the "old woman bladder" stage. I sneezed today and I swear it took everything in me not to pee at the same time :rofl:

The willy unit and I are looking at names today. I really like Aome. (A-o-me) Its different and stands for Apple of my eye. My Grandpa used to call me that. Ah well lets see who wins ;)

Baby Love ~ Congrats on Team Blue. October boys are starting to outnumber October girls!

LazyLeo ~ They told us the sex at 13 weeks lol. We just had a gender scan at 18 weeks to make doubly sure.

Neon ~ Yay on movement, Mine aint stopped since 5 freaking am lol.

HoneySunshine ~ Thats great re the op, 4 weeks will fly past :)

Littlekitten ~ Nope, not really hairy here, the hair thats there has got a bit darker tho. All in all this pregnancy has kinda stopped my "body hair" growing lol. I went from getting my eyebrows waxed every 3 to every 5 weeks and my leg hair hardly grows.

Nickij ~ Due date added :)

Ok I'm going to plant some things. Have a great evening!


----------



## jlosomerset

Congrats Baby.love on team blue x


----------



## eswift

baby.love -:happydance:Team Blue!! Congrats!!

Sounds like you girls got some bargains!! I ended up at the shops and spent slightly more than I'd planed but less than things should have been. If that makes any sense! Mothercare had the trousers I wanted for work in the sale, so brought the swimsuit too, taking DS to the bath today... Also went into Mama & Papa's and would you believe it they had their sale on too!! I brought the "cosie toes suit" that I've been in 4 times to check that they still have it... OH just laughed, it's so sweet; like a proper jacket top, but has the proper cosie toes fitting (similiar to the growbags) They had the 30% off the basic & maternity wear and 10% off some of the other stuff - Until MONDAY!! Chance yet for a bargain girls!!:happydance:

I started off yesteday rather weepy and not much company at all, and finised off absolutetly shattered. Although I wasn't in a bad mood, just really over whelmed with everything I think! I'm not sure really, had OH all to myself and we were out until 1ish. I wouldn't like to say how many times I burst into tears, for what seems even now for no reason??

Felt much better by the afternoon and feel really good today... Odd really??

Have another lovely day ladies...:hugs:


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone !

I have an urge to go to Mothercare today and just look at things!!!! I wish I knew if we were pink or blue already.....hopefully on the 15th. Feeling quite a lot of wriggling about, especially after lunch !! and 6pm-9pm time. Few stretching pains this morning....mmmm arent those nice (not!!)

Will prob end up cutting the grass instead................

Have a nice day.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! 

How are we all. I am great today apart from feeling extremely large! I am wearing hubby's cropped trousers today and they fit like a dream! So pleased I've dug them out - just don't know how I'm going to explain about stealing his trousers! :rofl:

Hubby and I have decided not to do any shopping until after our 20 weeks scan.....1 becuase we can't afford it and 2 because we now have a list to work to and he knows that when I get my teeth into a project I'll get it finished in 2 weeks. I need to leave myself something to do on maternity!! :rofl: All i'm going to buy until then is maternity clothes and the odd ABSOLUTE bargain!! 

Congratulations on Team Blue baby.love! What's the count now pink-blue girls? I know we're staying yellow but I love a good statistic! :rofl:

Have a good sunday girls and enjoy your bank holiday too!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope everyone is well today. Have been very good this morning and hung the washing on the line, cleaned the kitchen, cleaned the bedroom and set up Harri's cot cos we have him from tonight. My mum and dad are on their way up from Bristol to spend the day with me which is nice. We are going out for a nice sunday lunch yummy. Wearing my new clothes today which has cheered me up no end. Would be better if OH wasnt working today but never mind. I'm so in a shopping mood today. Want to go buy baby stuff but I have nowhere to put anything til we move at 34 weeks :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Hmmm I may have gone a bit overboard on ebay.....just bid on 12 items (actaully about 20 items as some bundles) for the grand total for about £60! Whoops! But still, it will be a bargain if I get even some of them....I've never had great success on ebay! :rofl:

Hopefully there's a few people who are looking for size 12 maternity clothes at the same time!


----------



## Eala

Ebay is great - I just got the vibrating bouncing thing I wanted for an absolute steal, am really chuffed :D Also where we got our Amby Nest - I can't wait for it to arrive!

Hope everyone is enjoying the same good weather we're having up here today :) Sitting with hubby enjoying the MotoGP and drinking spearmint tea to celebrate 18 weeks today hehe.


----------



## helz81

Congrats on the ebay bargains girls!
Im sooo bored today, all I seem to be doing is eating!! Just had apple pie and custard...baby must have appreciated it too cos 5mins after finishing it I felt a little kick :cloud9::happydance: the first kick Ive felt, it's only been movements up till now!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh Apple Pie and Custard! Save some for me! 

**goes to get apple crumble out of freezer for tea!** :happydance::rofl:

Well chuffed with the ebay bargains....told hubby I'd gone a little overboard but he's fine when I told him what I'd bid on he was actaully really pleased as he knows that the equivilants in the shops would be 5x that much. Also, got my shopping fix without leaving the house! :rofl:

Baby is sat really forward today....I look about 6 months!!


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Seems alot of you have been doing well with bargains on ebay :D well done!

My dad has just won a huge bundle of really nice clothes for Caeden, they look in amazing condition and all good quality too.. 34 items for £17 :D:D I think thats a bargain seeing as you can pay that for 1 or 2 outfits in next :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Hello! Good ebaying girls! Looking forward to keeping my eyes peeled on there, too. Sounds like all of us are in the mood to buy for the LOs. We are a more chipper group than usual, I might add! 
littlekitten8-sounds like you are being a good productive girl today! Don't you just love that feeling of accomplishment!? I did a lot of scrubbing in the bathroom yesterday and have big plans for the back porch and grocery and kitchen today. I guess I should get busy!


----------



## eswift

:hi:Evening Girls!

We had fun at the pool today, the waves were a little rough for my hip but apart from that and the sore eyes fro the water it was a really pleasant change. Think I'll take DS to the swimmig baths again, but maybe not the fun pool for a while. He seemed to enjoy swimming the widths rather than playing in the waves, fountains and on the slide. Guess he's getting older.. Am I ready for this change?:muaha:

After lunch as everyone was starting to drop off, we put on our coats and took the dogs on to the moors. Even though the sun was out the wind was so lazy, it was freezing! The dogs thought it was fantastic... In and out the water up and down the hills, playing in the bracken. It was nice up there but I was surprised by the amount of people that were unpacking their picnics. We had an ice cream after our walk and before heading home. I was glad to get home for a really weak black sweet tea...

All in all it's been a good day. Rather sleepy now, but it's far too early for bed and naps do me no favours... At least my energy is back... I'm also really glad that we're all feeling so much better and happier with life...:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls! Hope everyone has had a lovely day. I had a lovely day with my parents. Their eyes nearly popped out of their heads when they saw my bump as its had rather a large growth spurt since they last saw me 3 weeks ago. Had a lovely lunch and found a gorgeous venue for the wedding. We were supposed to be getting married July 23rd but I didnt want to get married with a 6 month bump so we have postponed it for now. However I have changed my mind about where I want it to be held. We were getting married in a beautiful barn but the place where OH now works is absolutely beautiful, small enough to make it a very intimate wedding. And it looks out over the countryside. Gorgeous.


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies, looks like the sun is giving us all much more energy, lets hope it lasts!!
I am absolutely shattered now, we went on a 6 mile walk today with the boys and the dogs, it was actually only to Wickes to order the decking for our garden but I decided it would be a good idea to walk it, all along the canal, then we came home and dropped the dogs off, got in the car and went to the pub for tea, mmmm carvery, followed by raspberry and white choc cheesecake was delicious!!!
Off to bed soon, am hoping the boys will sleep well after all that exercise, at least getting up later than this mornings 5am!!!


----------



## Chaos

Woah, it's quiet in here today! Nice weather must have kept you all outside :)

So, we've officially decided on a name :) "Autumn Marie"
Autumn, cause thats when she's gonna be born, and Marie cause it just sounds really pretty with it.

I aint done much today, had all these plans, but I think I pulled something gardening yesterday so decided to take it easy. Ah nothing wrong with a lazy day haha.

All you ladies shopping at Mothercare, I really miss Mothercare over here. :(
I will have to keep my eye on Ebay tho. I love going to yard sales around here, find loads of good deals.

Ok I need to finish dinner. Gammon steak, roast new spuds and veg. Yummeh!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

Where has all the sunshine gone? It's cloudy and wet here at the moment. I had a lie-in, managed to last until 7.50am :wohoo: but had to get up my tummy was so grumbly and loud... I just couldn't ignore it...:ignore:

So I really am carrying a piglet!:rofl: OH was like "what the hell was that?" :blush: me.. I'm hungry...

Gonna have a ride to carboot, then I'm not sure; if we buy nothing I thought it would be nice to go for fish and chips at the seaside but OH is still not up, fe or dressed... I suppose if the weather doesn't cheer up it'd be blurr at the sea side.

OH was still moaning this morning about how tired he was fro all the activities yesterday, I told him to stop moaning as we really hadn't done much, just we've done very little for weeks... I enjoyed yesterday but was so sleepy, although I did manage to last until 10pm before going to bed.

Littlekitten8 - The location for the wedding sounds ideal, and very romantic... It'd be lovely to have LO running around and being able to play an active role on your special day. My DS was so proud of himself and I couldn't have faulted his behaviour upon the day. He carried the rings for us, and was dressed all smart in his suit. (I made a ring cushion, which we tied the rings too; so he couldn't loose them. Double knots and a bow!) Ooo I bet you're so excited. I also made all our invites, menu's, order of services and favours. Saved us a fortune and really looked the part..

Chaos - Sorry you've pulled something in the garden, taking it easy for a couple of days won't do any harm at all. I'm glad my energy has come back and I'm feeling 100% better than I was before. It's nice feeling as though I can do things...

I hope you all have a good day, regardless on what you decide to do...


----------



## dom85

Heya, hope everyone has had a good weekend so far, (aside from gardening accidents)

Well my plans for today has just blown me out, AND asked me to go to Dubai with her in July/August, yeah, really want to do desert heat when I'm nearly 7 months pregnant! 

So not sure what to do now, may have a bit of a clearout and decide which bits I can part with, still got a huge amount of books from uni that I haven't even looked at for 2 years so they can prob go.

Eswift, fish and chips sounds good, I think you should do that regardless of the weather!

Is anyone finding that their appetite has actually gone? I've still got morning sickness hanigng around and I'm finding that in evenings I just don't want to eat and when a meal is put in front of me I just dont want it anymore. I've lost about 8lbs so far, prob nothing to worry about as I needed to lose a bit before anyway, but still, cant wait to be able to eat normally again.


----------



## excitedbecky1

I'm due 20th oct!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos, Autumn is a beautiful name...it was on our list (still is but with others higher). DH's dad mocked it though :grr: and he's not being very good about this baby as at 65 its making him realise his mortality (selfish git, i tell you). So if his behavious doesnt improve we may plump for it too in order to hack him off :rofl: :rofl:

Pretty pretty name! Good choice!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Afternoon ladies! I hope we're enjoying the long weekend. 

I must say I've had a lovely morning. I am going to set too in the spare room later on (hubby is at work until 8.30pm so have all afternoon to have a really good sort out!) 

I love the name Autumn too chaos - we're trying to avoid all names begining with 'A' though as we already have 2 x A initials in the house! Which is a shame as we have loads we like that all begin with A!! 

My appetite is doing nothing but getting bigger which really worries me! I'm off to the midwife on Thursday (upset about that as Hubby swapped shifts without realising and now can't come! :cry:) 

I'm just a little worried though - my hayfever had flared up big time after 3 years of nothing! Grrrrr! Can I take anything? I always just take a bog standard piriton-type thing. Normally my hayfever only lasts about 2-3 weeks but I don't think I can put up with 2 weeks of the whole of my workplace thinking I'm coming down with swine flu!! :rofl:

Eswift - go and get fish and chips! And get me a portion with plenty of S&V! :happydance:

Have a good afternoon! xx


----------



## eswift

Well, we had a lovely time and we got our Fish & Chips, they really were nice... Yummy, OH is gonna put loads of weight on during this pregnancy; I can see it happening... I've lost the sickness - Thank Goodness, but not really gained my appetite fully back yet, I'm eating rather child sized portions but probably about 6 of them rather than 3 adult sized meals. OH just keeps eating his meals and my left overs:rofl::rofl:

The weather was cold but sunny there, as we were driving home the cloud was thickening and the rain drops kept showing their faces. Needless to say we've come straight home and are chilling. OH is happy he's got tv control, DS is happy with his face stuck in a 1960's Beano Album and I'm happy as they're both quiet...

My sister left today too, she'll be back for Christmas so there'll be no more bickering for a while:happydance:. It's nice to see her but it's nice when she leaves too..:muaha: I'm I just mean??

I'm really looking forward to going back to our house, think we've all had enough of lodging at my parents. I know and realise that we're lucky that we can, but we're all under each other's feet and it's just the things you do at home are different to how things are done here. We can really veg at home and it doesn't seem right doing it here.. Shouldn't be too long hopefully...


----------



## djgirl1976

Hi girls! Hope you are all having a great day! 
I feel soooo much better than last night! I could hardly walk. I guess I was just doing too much yesterday, because I woke up and thank goodness, feel fine!
Chores are already becoming a hassle. 
Geez, I wish I had a maid:)


----------



## keerthy

Lovely name Chaos!!!! 

Had a lovely day today..... started wearing my maternity tops and pants today.... feeling human again! 

Its a lovely evening here.... rainy, drizzly. Am at my moms and enjoying her curries! yumm!!!!! 

I never had MS, but I def lost my appetite! At present I feel as though I will never get it back.... and I can never eat like before! 
Hows everyone doing today?????


----------



## aimee-lou

djgirl1976 said:


> Chores are already becoming a hassle.
> Geez, I wish I had a maid:)


He he! Don't we all! I have been sat here for 2 hours trying to muster the energy to do the housework....will get up after the Jeremy Kyle repeat!! :rofl:

tbh I'll be so glad when I get on maternity leave....my nesting instinct is setting in but there is a slight discrepancies between my urge to clean and the energy to do so! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

aimee-lou said:


> there is a slight discrepancies between my urge to clean and the energy to do so! :rofl:

:rofl:

That sums me up exactly!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

aimee-lou said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Chores are already becoming a hassle.
> Geez, I wish I had a maid:)
> 
> 
> He he! Don't we all! I have been sat here for 2 hours trying to muster the energy to do the housework....will get up after the Jeremy Kyle repeat!! :rofl:
> 
> tbh I'll be so glad when I get on maternity leave....my nesting instinct is setting in but there is a slight discrepancies between my urge to clean and the energy to do so! :rofl:Click to expand...

honey we are on the same page, here. I am doing the best I can, but it is a bit ironic how you are so mentally motivated at a time when your body just wants to sit around!:rofl:
Sometimes my mind wins, and sometimes my achey butt wins out and I sit right here on the computer!:rofl:
I probably wear myself out more because when I do get up and move, it is full speed ahead and fully energized. Then I am fully pooped:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

djgirl1976 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Chores are already becoming a hassle.
> Geez, I wish I had a maid:)
> 
> 
> He he! Don't we all! I have been sat here for 2 hours trying to muster the energy to do the housework....will get up after the Jeremy Kyle repeat!! :rofl:
> 
> tbh I'll be so glad when I get on maternity leave....my nesting instinct is setting in but there is a slight discrepancies between my urge to clean and the energy to do so! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> honey we are on the same page, here. I am doing the best I can, but it is a bit ironic how you are so mentally motivated at a time when your body just wants to sit around!:rofl:
> Sometimes my mind wins, and sometimes my achey butt wins out and I sit right here on the computer!:rofl:
> I probably wear myself out more because when I do get up and move, it is full speed ahead and fully energized. Then I am fully pooped:rofl:Click to expand...

Guilty as charged! I'm about to go full tilt at the house for an hour or so as I want to watch SG-1 at 5pm! Sad I know but I find that if I can find something that I really want to do at a certain time I can usually get myself up and about more successfully! than another hour or so from 7 til 8 then Eastenders is on! :rofl: (can't believe the end on Friday.....:shock:) 

Right.......off to go and roll up my sleeves and clean the bathroom....honest! :rofl:


----------



## Pocketbird30

Hi Girls

Hope you've all had a good BH weekend! Not pleased about the rainy end but you cant have it all!
I felt totally exhausted most of it although did manage to go to mamas and papas yesterday and have a look at the prams and pushchair.... how much are those things, I could nearly get a car for that price (albeit a rust bucket! but thats not the point!). Later manager throw up some meatballs I had eaten at Ikea earlier :sick:(how many pregnant women are in that place!!) not sure if I had done too much or it was saying something about their meatballs?
Oh well back to work tomorrow and i'm really looking forward to it, no honestly I am!!:roll:
Enjoy the rest of the BH
xxx
p.s I really like the name Autumn Chaos, well chosen


----------



## eswift

I forgot to say Chaos I also like the name you've chosen...

We're sat here watching Mulan, it's rather funny in places; but other than that everyones sat chilling. DS is watch Grandad on pc, I'm have the dog under my arm, watching tv and messing on pc. OH is watching tv and waiting for pc, Mum's watching tv too. Perfect end to a Bank Holiday Weekend..

I truely hope the weathers nice this week coming... It'd be nice to see the changes the builders will be able to make...


----------



## kerribo

hello all im new here and found this thread and thought i would say hi as im due on the 2nd oct with my 1st baby.


----------



## georgia3plus1

in oct 14th x


----------



## cinnamongirl

Welcome kerribo and georgia3plus1! :hi:

I've been nursing this cold that just won't quit, but I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! I'm off to my mw appointment today...I hope she's nice...I just checked her out on their website, and she's from the UK! Goody! I love British accents! I do want to talk to her about my hopes for a waterbirth, but I think it might be a no-go with my medical condition...that would shatter me!

I managed to find my profile and such and tweak it a little...I've been having lots of fun this morning on BnB! Hope u ladies have a great day/evening!


----------



## katethegeek

aloha ladies!

just found this thread. due october 1st :)


----------



## pip holder

Aimee Lou, realise this post is far too late for today but yes we *can* take piriton :happydance: I have double tripled checked with our pharmacists in work and it's licensed for use in pregnancy apparently. Thank God! Just thought it may help you for later on in the week.
Chaos I am loving Autumn Marie - sooo pretty


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks! 

I am so pleased there is something to take - I think this hayfever is the worse I've had in years! 

I'm proud of myself for my work today! I've cleaned the bathroom, done all the washing and ironing, stripped the beds, vacuumed the whole house! I really should have done the washing up but that's the only job left undone....not bad for being knackered permanently!! :rofl:

Ooh and watching eastenders....heather got seen quickly didn't she!!! Took me 4 weeks to get in for my dating scan! :rofl:


----------



## dom85

Haven't done anything today excpet watch Jeremy Kyle and Judge Judy, I'm so thankful that I know who my baby's father is, makes life much less complicated.

After saying that my appetite has gone, I'm now really hungry, but only because my Dad is making me one of his awesome omlettes, maybe if all my meals are made for me it'll make a difference? :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girlies, well what a lovely relaxing weekend I have had, should really have sorted a bit of cleaning today but tbh I just couldnt be bothered!!
Back to work tomorrow and I dont feel too bad about it, 3 days off has obviously done me the world of good :happydance:
Welcome to all our new ladies, dont forget to come along and join Team bumpkins facebook page!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening girlies. Well I am officially feeling crap today. Was on another long day at work and just felt more and more unwell as the day went on. Feel really feverish and sick and just crap. Not going in tomorrow and going to go see my GP. Think I've picked up a virus which is just what I need. Might ask him to sign me off for a couple of weeks so I can recoup and feel less completely exhausted. Just not coping with it atm. Could quite happily sleep for a week! Just slobbing on the sofa waiting for my dinner to cook.


----------



## eswift

Littlekitten8 - I'm sorry to hear that you feel unwell, hope you've got an understanding dr. Hopefully, after a couple of days you'll feel so much better.

Aimee-Lou; It's funny that you're suffering with your heyfever this year, one of my sisters friends has never had it until this year and she has the runny nose, runny eyes to boot. So far this year I've been lucky, touch wood; as normally I suffer quite badly from it as it sets my asthma off. Fingers crossed...

Have a lovely day ladies xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning Bumpkins :wave:

What a crappy looking day out there today :( Good job i am staying home... I am still wiped out from the weekend as we travelled a total of 630 miles :shock: 
It seems to be coming naturally calling my bump by HIS name .. And he has started to react a little if i rub my tummy :cloud9: its only in the evenings though.

Hope you are all ok :)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, not been aropund much had hectic time doing a course in Leeds last week then I got a call on last day of course to tell me OH's dad had died so he's gone to speak to the coroner today. I think life keeps throwing oddballs are way. I now have OH's soon to be ex wife trying to be super nice to him and my mum thinks its because she doesn't want a divorce. She's even started wearing clothes similar to mine. She even sends texts to OH saying I feel sorry for Sam you wanting to be back with me. 

I cant wait till the divorce is through and she finds out im pregnant


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies... Hope you all had a nice wkend. Back in work today after a really relaxing wkend.. Myself and oh went off for the wkend and it was perfect , I dont nothing other than relax and had a mother to be facial and massage, and a maniucure, It was perfect.


----------



## colsy

Morning girls, thought I'd say hello after a whole ten days away from t'office. So here I am. Is there anything important I need to know? Call my uncommitted, but I can't read back through ten days' worth of messages on this thread! xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Colsy welcome back hun :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Welcome back Colsy - hope you enjoyed your break! 

Well I feel rubbish! I have wisdom-toothache, hayfever a go-go, feel sick and have heartburn, my boobs are starting to leak so are really painful and to make matters worse I couldn't sleep last night becuase of all of the combined so I feel like a zombie.....and just about to go into a staff meeting! Joy oh Joy! 

Hope we're all ok girls! Will probably be back on tonight after work as I have a lot on today including a training event this afternoon at a local hotel....free food! Bonus!! 

Have a good day! x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Morning Ladies,

Just to let you all know Anababe has been taken into hospital. She was taken in late yesterday afternoon as she's been very poorly and cant keep fluids down at all. She has had 4 litres of liquid via drip over night and has been given drugs for the sickness.
She still cant keep anything down and has been seperated from the other ladies as she has a bug.
I know you'll all join me in sending her our love at this stressful time xxx

Ill keep you posted on her progress :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks for letting us know Honeysunshine, send my love to her xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks honeysunshine! Sending my love too! Hope she feels better soon! 

Well, staff meeting cancelled. Boss to busy which mean no way we'll be dealing with my maternity issues today either! Grrrrrrr! This is getting beyond a joke....and and I just got death stares when I said I was out this afternoon so couldn't do the meeting then. I then said the words 'business link' and that changed but still....jumping to conclusions can get very tiring after a while you know! All that exertion cannot be good for a person!! 
(Ooh sarcasm isn't my forte is it! :rofl:) 

Keep me strong girls....only 15 weeks left!! :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yey for 15 weeks left! :wohoo:

maybe I should start my mat count down too? :rofl:

Right off to midwife appt! why am I so nervous? :blush: Im shattered coz I couldnt sleep through worry!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hope the midwife is ok honeysunshine. I have mine on Thursday andI've just made an appointment for 8.30 on Monday (I hope work appreciate this!!!!!!) to get something done about my back and my hayfever! (Is it wrong I'm hoping for a sicknote?!) :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## h702

ah no sorry to here about anababe, hopes she is better soon. is baby ok? 

think ive felt the a couple of little flutters today for first time! cant wait til its proper kicks ;)


----------



## HoneySunshine

h702 said:


> ah no sorry to here about anababe, hopes she is better soon. is baby ok?
> 
> think ive felt the a couple of little flutters today for first time! cant wait til its proper kicks ;)

Congratulations on flutters!

Yes as far as we know baby is ok - they are resilliant little blighters! I think its just Simone who is suffering


----------



## eswift

Maffie - The ex's can be a horrid addition to any relationship; we had issues with OH's ex for many years; and even now she has her moments of trying to control our life. She wasn't one of the happiest people when we got married even though OH was never married to her; engage but she didn't want marriage. They've a son, who's a teenager now so we see him very little; his choice not ours. They're so busy, have their own life's and only want us for money. LMAO wish I had some...

Please send my love to Anababe, I hope that they are able to get her sorted soon. At least she's in the best place, they'll look after her...

Baby.love - Sounds like you had one busy weekend.

I had a wonderful nights sleep again. Still no good on a morning! It's taking me ages to wake up properly; still in need of 2 breakfasts... That's gonna be fun when I'm back at work...

I'm back there on Thursday, just preping which is good as it keeps me in the office. I'll be in work from 6am; I'm gonna have to get up about 5.15 ish to have my breakie, and even be awake... I'll be fine... Can always stop off at tesco's on my way to work and take breakie 2 with me. I hopefullly should be finished by 10am, so I'll still have all day to go before bedtime... OH gonna love me... Grouch from hell, naps turn me into a bear with a sore head... Which is why I try to avoid them...


----------



## lindak

:hug: & :hugs: to anababe ... Hope she gets well soon ... x


----------



## Chaos

Just poking my head in quickly, am off to work now but will pop in later and update all the duedates n stuff.

:)


----------



## nfm3

Hi everyone---October 30th due date here~!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Chaos, please can you amend my EDD to 22nd?

Cheers!! :kiss:


----------



## i_am_amy

Hi everyone.

October 28th EDD.

Can't wait, feels like a lifetime away but I'm sure the next few months will fly by.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone!!

xxxx


----------



## obeez

Had my double test appointment today. Declined the test but heard baby's heartbeat for the first time which was amazing. They confirmed that the baby is sitting very low down, making me need to pee constantly. Also informed me I am O- so need to get the Anti D injection later on at 28 weeks. 4 weeks til next scan, can't wait.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya girls! GOod and bad things have happened today! 

Good things- ate far too much nice food at the training ting this afternoon....had 3 x tuna and 3 x cheese and pickle 1/4 sandwiches, small scoop of chips, 6 strawberries and a big chunk of pineapple. Then at the break there was scones and jam and cream with peppermint tea. I feel so fat now but it was soooo good. Have killer heartburn too but it was worth it!! :rofl:

I've also just won a pair of jeans on ebay for the bargain price of £5!!! :happydance:

Bad things - Work is going to be hell tomorrow! I still haven't had anything done about my safety at work. Hubby has had to get involved and my boss sent him a really horrible email back which I know will cause problems. Hubby has said I should speak to the Dr and try to get either a sicknote or a note of dispensation for stress as I'm really at my wits end. I don't feel like I can do anything - which quite frankly isn't fair! I'm pregnant - give me a break please! (am I asking too much?)


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww poor Simone. Hope she feels better soon.

How is everyone doing today? I am getting quite annoyed at not being able to find any neutral outfits for bubs. Want to be able to buy even just 1 cute outfit and cant find anything!! Spent the afternoon wandering around Oxford and now I'm just exhausted. Have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping to be able to listen to the babys heartbeat as we havnt heard it for 7 weeks!! Do we have to get more blood done?


----------



## HoneySunshine

obeez said:


> Also informed me I am O- so need to get the Anti D injection later on at 28 weeks. 4 weeks til next scan, can't wait.

Me too hun! Found out today too x


----------



## Mumof42009

aw Anababe hugs to you hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## obeez

littlekitten8 said:


> Aww poor Simone. Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I am getting quite annoyed at not being able to find any neutral outfits for bubs. Want to be able to buy even just 1 cute outfit and cant find anything!! Spent the afternoon wandering around Oxford and now I'm just exhausted. Have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping to be able to listen to the babys heartbeat as we havnt heard it for 7 weeks!! Do we have to get more blood done?

We were having the same problem. The only place that we really found anything was Mamas & Papas and Boots.


----------



## dom85

littlekitten8 said:


> Aww poor Simone. Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I am getting quite annoyed at not being able to find any neutral outfits for bubs. Want to be able to buy even just 1 cute outfit and cant find anything!! Spent the afternoon wandering around Oxford and now I'm just exhausted. Have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping to be able to listen to the babys heartbeat as we havnt heard it for 7 weeks!! Do we have to get more blood done?

I saw some nice sleepsuit sets in Primark the other day which were gender neutral, they had cute little animals on it.

It seems like they always want blood for something! In the letter for my 16 week appt they told me to bring a urine sample as well.


----------



## littlekitten8

Havnt tried those yet. We dont have a Mamas and Papas particularly close so will have to take a trip to Milton Keynes and have a look. Its a good excuse lol. Aparantly there is a shop in the Covered Market in Oxford tht sells really cute outfiits.


----------



## Neon

Hey all. Just checking in. I'm still on a bit of a high from hearing :baby:'s heartbeat on Friday... :)

My energy seems to have come back (built a HUGE Ikea cupboard on my own on Sunday) and sleeping less, :happydance: _but_ my belly is slowing me down and I have less puff walking short distances! :shrug: I'm swelling quite a lot too (hands and feet). 
Work is pretty draining and wasting my time as my nesting instincts are kicking in strong! :dohh: I'm also really brain-dead atm and forgetting deadlines - it's difficult to focus - especially when I have no enthusiasm too! I'm also trying not to worry about my blood results.

Hope everyone is cool :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Hey all,

So my body pillow arrived yesterday. I had a good nights sleep! No aches and pains this mornin' and I didn't even wake up to pee! I think the way it has you lay, takes all the pressure off your bladder. Great!

I think I'm semi nesting. I got home from work, had a little nap then spring cleaned upstairs! All my clothes are even off the floor and hung up haha. 

The weather has turned a bit shitty here this afternoon, we have storm and flash flood warnings!

I went on meetup.com today and joined a couple of local Mum groups also. I don't really know too many people in this area and the ones I do are all just out of college and just like to go out and drink. (I wish! lol) Most of them are SAHM's so the events are mostly in the day when I work at the moment, but roll on August when I can be a SAHM haha.

Thanks for all the complements on Autumns name. Had a relative who was less than impressed with it, I guess because it aint some boring English name. She's half American and will be living here, and its considered a nice name here, so THERE! lol.

You lot are making me crave fish and chips!! No fair!! I might have to whip up my own beer batter sans beer haha and fry me some.

cinnamongirl, littlekitten8 ~ Are you feeling better today?

Maffie ~ Sorry to hear about your OH's Dad :( :hugs:

lindak ~ Glad you had a good weekend :)

colsy ~ Welcome back! :) Nah nothing important, just a buncha preggie wimmin shouting about aches and pains :rofl:

HoneySunshine ~ Aww tell AnaBabe we all send her well wishes and to get better soon :hugs:

h702 ~ Congrats on the kicks!

HoneySunshine ~ DD amended.

excitedbecky1, kerribo, georgia3plus1, katethegeek, nfm3, i_am_amy ~ Due dates added to the list, Welcome to the group!

Ok Have a great evening all :)


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies n bumps, 

Hows everyone doing today????? 

Had my appointment with OB today! Got my weight and BP checked..... things normal! 
Have gained 2 kilos in 3 weeks.... surprising!!!! Probably, a growth spurt!!!!! 
Am too hungry... every 2 hours!!!!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

Wow! I think this nesting instinct is so strong, I finally spent all afternoon ironing and all morning cleaning, walked the dogs, and to work and around town. Seem to have gained an energy overload...:rofl::rofl:

And to OH pleasure, finally gained my libido back:happydance:...

Back to work in the morning:rofl: Not looking forward to getting out of bed at 5am... Needs must... OH had a great registration with the agency, he's working tonight!!!:wohoo: They're going to sort it so that it's worth his while working for them and not claiming benifits - :rofl: If that makes sense? If they only give him 1 day a week it'll mess all our money about, working tax and his job seekers; however if they can keep him busy 3/4 days a week he won't qualify for job seekers and we'll just be on working tax. He wan a real positive mood yesterday. Hehehe guess we'll see how it goes tonight...:rofl:

Life does feel a lot better this week... I'm so glad!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls how are we all?

Any news on Anababe? hope she is ok.
Littlekitten Asda do some cute neutrals and tesco do the odd bit too.

I am so excited ladies as Toby's pram is being collected saturday, after finding out he is a boy we decided we dont like the pram we have :dohh: so he now has a Mutsy to cruise about in. 

In a cleaning mood today so just gonna have my decaff and then crack on.. Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## sam76

Morning babylove & Ladies, Asda have some fab suits in too, not a bad price, how you feeling babylove, has it sunk in yet??? Hopefully we will find out tommorow,i know i wont sleep tonight at all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Heya Sam, yeah it seems so natural calling my bump Toby :cloud9: I cant wait to have him tearing around with his big brother... Good luck tomorrow hun xxx I know how it feels its so blooming exciting isnt it, but nerve wracking to incase baby is laying wrong, just down some fizzy or redbull that should sort that out :)


----------



## colsy

dom85 said:


> littlekitten8 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like they always want blood for something! In the letter for my 16 week appt they told me to bring a urine sample as well.
> 
> Most girls are asked to take a urine sample to every midwife visit, every scan and every other pg-related visit. It's generally to check for protein, ketones and glucose to see whether maternal diabetes or a urinary infection is developing.
> 
> I think 16-week bloods are generally for the Down's testing, so if you don't want to know re the Down's risk you may not need that particular blood test. They will likely want blood again between 24 and 28 weeks - this is to test maternal antibodies (rhesus factor) I think.Click to expand...


----------



## Eala

Morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling good today :)

I'm still in shock at being up this early (I'm very much NOT a morning person), but there was a bumblebee in the bedroom this morning, so I was out the door in 5 seconds flat :lol:. Didn't know I could still move that fast!

I went for a long dog walk yesterday today with a very good friend, and it seems on the one hand to have helped the left hand side of my back, but on the other hand, I now have pain/clicking in my right hip joint at the front :lol:. Ever feel like it's swings and roundabouts?

Am meeting my Mum for lunch today (and possibly some shopping /guilty!). Hope everyone has a good day, and that you're getting the same lovely sunshine as we are!


----------



## h702

boots have some really cute cream outfits, ive seen one im tempted to get but its short sleeves and no legs. there is a cute little cardy to go with it but that still leaves the legs bare. what do you think? its going to be cold in october i reckon. 

when is anyone starting on their nursery and getting cots etc set up? i cant wait but am thinking after the 20 week scan it should be safe?? 
x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! 

I need a shoulder to cry on! 

My work situation just got 10x worse! I suppose blessing is I'm still in a job which is one thing. Hubby got involved becuase work had shown no sign or inclination to got my risk assessments, maternity rights or anything done. I was and still am under tremendous pressure to go into work - even though I am so stressed I am permanently shaking and can hardly sleep at night! I have made myself an appointment at the Dr's for first thing monday morning to hopefully get something done about it but I don't know what they will do. I just spent 20 minutes in the loo's crying after my 'interview' turned into a farce completely and I feel totally humiliated!! 

Do you think the midwife will be able to do anything tomorrow? I feel like when I was at school, scared to go in the morning becuase of the bullies! It's that feeling of dread mixed with total anger at yourself for being so small and weak! Feel like asking Mum if she will call in for me!! :rofl:

Other than that I had a good haul on ebay last night - £29 including postage for 1 x Jeans, 1 x cropped jeans, 3 x blouses, 3 x vest tops and 2 x BNWT nighties! Woohoo! At least a little retail therapy will always get me through! :happydance:

Hope we're all having a good day ladies xx


----------



## jo_79

Hi all, my god am i in pain today :cry: OH even had to take my jeans and socks off last night feel so helpless sometimes. 

On a good point though 17 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## h702

aimee-lou thats awful, noone should be able to get away with making you feel like that. hopefully your midwife will get you a sicknote or something? x


----------



## lindak

Aimee- Lou I am so sorry you are being treated so badly !! Hope its gets sorted for you soon xxx :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls. I think I just needed a good moan. I've stopped crying but the stress is not helping and I feel so ill. Going to take myself off to the canteen at 12 and have a decent lunch as I reckon that food may bolster the old spirits. 

Thanks girls.....and hopefully the midwife will help tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Snowy

Hi All, 

Can I be added to the list too, I'm due the 30th October. The morning sickness seems to have passed now thankfully, but I am now developing a bit of a bump and on the hunt for some nice maternity wear. 

Sorry to hear about your work situation Aimee-lou, hope you are feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

I'm new here & straight away found this thread so I'm really pleased! I too am due in October (the 9th, according to my 12 week scan).

How is everyone doing? Anyone got any names picked out yet? 

So far, my pregnancy (this is my first) is going really well. I've had no problems, other than slight aneamia which I've got iron tablets for now, so I'm really thankful.

Just one quick Q tho: Has anyone else lost all interest in sex & anything to do with sex what-so-ever??? It's like I've died inside, lol & I feel really bad for my other half. He's been sex starved now for 3 months, despite trying everything to get me going, so to speak. He's got to the point where even he's starting to give up now too. Will my libido kick in again soon???

Anyways, I look forward to reading through everyone's posts & hope you're all having happy, stress free pregnancies, if there is such a thing!?!


----------



## baby.love

Hey Florabean congrats & welcome to BnB and to our bumpkins thread, 

Now to answer your question SEX! someone needs to remind me what it is as i seem to have forgotten, the thought of sex is a NO NO at the moment, my mojo has gone along with my waistline :rofl: Its normal to not want sex hun.


----------



## florabean1981

lol, glad I'm not the only one, lol!


----------



## littlekitten8

Flora welcome! I know exactly what you mean about sex. My drive is slowly starting to come back but poor OH was sex starved for 2 months!! Got very frustrated bless him. 

Chaos - yes I am feeling a little better today. Going to speak to the midwife today about getting signed off for a week or so cos I'm just exhausted and my job is not one where you can really take regular breaks or take things easy. Especially as we are currently 7 babies over our supposed limit and usually at least 1 staff member down per shift!!

Taking my housemate with me to the appointment today cos I'm too scared to go by myself. Hate blood tests and have gotten myself totally paranoid that she isnt going to be able to find the heartbeat with the doppler today lol.


----------



## baby.love

well ladies time for some lunch, chicken noodle soup for us today :D

What is everyone else having? 

Littlekitten good luck with the MW hun, :)


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm having a jacket potato with cheese. Followed by a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam mmmmmm. Does anyone know what will happen if she cant hear the heartbeat?


----------



## florabean1981

I'm having home made vege soup, coz I have random pieces of vege left in the fridge that needs using up, lol. (1 carrot, 1 potato, 1/2 an onion, 3 tomatoes, and a radom bit of brocoli... I'm unimaginative when it comes to cooking, so a soup was all I could think of to make today, hehe.)


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo flora you could do a stirfry with that. Add a bit of veg stock and will be yummy.


----------



## baby.love

littlekitten8 said:


> I'm having a jacket potato with cheese. Followed by a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam mmmmmm. Does anyone know what will happen if she cant hear the heartbeat?

Hun dont panic, i am 17 weeks and Toby's still right down in the pelvis so his HB is sometimes still hard to find... :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Little Kitten: last week it took the midwife quite a while to find my baby's heartbeat, & I was really starting to panic, but suddenly she found it and it was the biggest relief. She said the baby was still quite low & nestled in my pelvis 'like a little hammock,' so that put my mind at ease. I hope your appointment goes well.

A stir fry? See I would never have even remotely thought of that!!! Got my tesco shop being delieverd later so I can totally pig out with my OH tonight when he finally gets his butt home from work. hehe.


----------



## Chaos

florabean1981 said:


> I'm having home made vege soup, coz I have random pieces of vege left in the fridge that needs using up, lol. (1 carrot, 1 potato, 1/2 an onion, 3 tomatoes, and a radom bit of brocoli... I'm unimaginative when it comes to cooking, so a soup was all I could think of to make today, hehe.)

Just poking my head in for 2 seconds before work and WOAH, I need to learn to wake up in the mornin' before scanning because I could have sworn you said:

"I'm having some home Vagie soup" :rofl: I was like ... WHAA?!

Ok Shower time! I'll add due dates later on :)


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos said:


> Just poking my head in for 2 seconds before work and WOAH, I need to learn to wake up in the mornin' before scanning because I could have sworn you said:
> 
> "I'm having some home Vagie soup" :rofl: I was like ... WHAA?! :)

That has just made my day- haven't laughed like that for weeks!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby has just emailed me to tell me that there is a letter at home from the hospital. He hasn't opened it as he wants to do it when I get home. Could be one of 2 things though;

1. the official booking for our scan (but we never got one for our 12 weeks scan despite it beign for nearly 5 weeks after I booked!)
2. The results of the triple test which is good as they said that a low risk result would come via letter.

Want to go home even more now as I want to know! 

(unless it's our 'Coughs and Sneezes Spread Diseases' letter we're all supposed to getting thanks to Gordon Brown!)


----------



## HoneySunshine

we never got official confirmation of 12 week scan as they say if you book over phone they dont send it out?

So probably results!! good luck babe x


----------



## baby.love

God Aimee how exciting, ask him what the post mark is on it, as my scan results came from out of town! If its from your area its more than likely your scan date :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls.....Hubby defo said York Hospital (which is where both my bloods and my scan are done). Hmmm maybe it's not that then? Got me thinking what it might be now! 

Hubbys is at work now until 8.30 so I've got to sit at home with the letter until he gets home! It's going to be torture!! :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks girls.....Hubby defo said York Hospital (which is where both my bloods and my scan are done). Hmmm maybe it's not that then? Got me thinking what it might be now!
> 
> Hubbys is at work now until 8.30 so I've got to sit at home with the letter until he gets home! It's going to be torture!! :rofl:

You know, a little online research would tell you how to open and then reseal the envelope:muaha:
But I am sure you will find the patience:mrgreen:
Hope all you girls are having a wonderful day!
Sun is out and I am in a mood for the summer to come! 
I know I will be miserable later in the summer, so I want it to come early and leave early. 
Also, I want to go to the pool.
All these I wants are making me sound a little like a 4 year old.:rofl:

Oh and Chaos, I will PASS on the Vagie soup...:rofl:....Veggie soup would be great, Vagie, not so much...Vagie would definatly call for extra crackers!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ha ha.....I heard an Iron and a damp cloth will left the seal right off! :rofl:

I need to step away from the ebay! I just bought 2 pairs of trousers for £3!!! How ace is that! Ok - I'm stepping away now! But there is still so much good stuff on there! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok so all my panicking was for nothing. Cant stop giggling though....midwife couldnt find the heartbeat and so I said 'Baby will you cooperate mummy wants to hear you' and like 2 seconds later the wooshing starts lol. Even the midwife was laughing. Got a wicked recording of the heartbeat on my mobile courtesy of my housemate. Heartbeat was 159-170 bpm for the whole 30 seconds. And she wants me signed off work for a few weeks cos of how stressed I am at work. Result lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

littlekitten8 said:


> Ok so all my panicking was for nothing. Cant stop giggling though....midwife couldnt find the heartbeat and so I said 'Baby will you cooperate mummy wants to hear you' and like 2 seconds later the wooshing starts lol. Even the midwife was laughing. Got a wicked recording of the heartbeat on my mobile courtesy of my housemate. Heartbeat was 159-170 bpm for the whole 30 seconds. And she wants me signed off work for a few weeks cos of how stressed I am at work. Result lol.

Glad the appointment went well. Nice high heartbeat...does that mean bets are on a Girl? 

Please can I have a carbon copy of this on order for my appointment tomorrow! :rofl: Do we think that can be arranged. It's at 10.15 tomorrow!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I think that can be arranged Aimee-Lou. And yeh we think giirl.


----------



## baby.love

Way to go littlekitten its good to hear bubs listens to mummy already, however the HB is not an indicator of the sex, i have asked a few proffesionals now and they have all said no.. my bubs HB is around 150's which according to old wives tales means girl, and he deffo aint a girl :lol: also a big study was done and showed its not true.


----------



## daphy

hi new this site and just bumped into this thread.
Nice to know that there's a thread for Oct moms.
AM due on the 3rd and pretty exicted as thsi is my first. wouldnt mind being included in the calendar.

Cheers.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe I know its all balls but we like to guess. Especially as it sounds like a train not a galloping horse lol. So its a he-she pmsl.


----------



## baby.love

lol, this is why everyone including my OH was convinced i was pregnant with a girl, the HB is high and sounded like a train! its fun guessing though... I say the biggest thing is mothers instinct! i had a gut feeling i was having another boy and i am :)

HB, Needle test and all that doesnt mean anything, i tried it all... the only other thing that was right was the chinese gender predictor!


----------



## aimee-lou

According to the chinese one I'm having a girl. 

I really don't have an instinct at the moment though. My Mum says that she was convinced I was going to be a boy, even the Dr's and her scans said that......errrrrrr nope definitely a girl!! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

My instincts have been tellin me from the start its a girl. But the gender predictors are hopeless cos one says girl and another says boy lol. The tarot cards say boy and my mum says boy. So we shall see lol


----------



## jo_79

littlekitten8 said:


> Hehe I know its all balls but we like to guess. Especially as it sounds like a train not a galloping horse lol. So its a he-she pmsl.

ok so mine has a hb like a train one day and galloping horses the next! lol maybe im having a he-she too.

i tried the needle test and thats told me a girl - gonna go do the chinese gender prediction one see what that has to say. My feeling is its another girl.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! 

The letter was my triple test results!! 

We are catergorised at low risk - 1:100,000!!!!!!!!! I've never seen one that low! :happydance::happydance:

Some good news to end a crappy day...and tomorrow is my MW appointment. Hubby can't make it but I'm hoping to get signed off and that baby is willing to share the heartbeat! Can't wait to hear it!! :happydance:

Thanks for the support girls. If you get signed off (never had a sick note before) does it start immediately?


----------



## cinnamongirl

Whew! I had to catch up on a couple pages...welcome to the new gals!

I am feeling much better, just a bit of congestion to get rid of, but that's not bad!
I met my mw on Monday, and she's so great! We listened to the hb and heard it this time! Last time I was at dr's we tried, and couldn't, so that was exciting! It was at 145...sounded like a train at first and then a horse! 
I've tried a few gender predictors and one says girl, one says boy! lol! Guess we'll see which one was right!


----------



## lucilou

aimee-lou said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> The letter was my triple test results!!
> 
> We are catergorised at low risk - 1:100,000!!!!!!!!! I've never seen one that low! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Some good news to end a crappy day...and tomorrow is my MW appointment. Hubby can't make it but I'm hoping to get signed off and that baby is willing to share the heartbeat! Can't wait to hear it!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for the support girls. If you get signed off (never had a sick note before) does it start immediately?

That's such fantastic news about your test results! really nothing to worry about there then! I am still waiting for my results but my MW did say I would only get an actual number if I turn out to be high risk, if I am low they won't give me a number. I hope it is low, of course, but it will be infuriating not to know if I am 1:251 or 1:251,000!!! Wish I had gone for a private NT test now... I am 34 so borderline OLD!

Good luck with the mw tomorrow - I'm pretty sure sick lines start straight away. You'll probably need to take or send it in though, don't just wait until you go back to give it to HR or whatever. They might be funny about paying you then. You won't have to take it in person though - send hubby! Your work situation sounds dreadful - have you thought about contacting citizens advice? Just hang in there if you can - only a few months to go then you get to spend lots of lovely time with your baby while them b*stards have to pay you for it! You might not even have to go back!

Just going back to the neutral clothes chat (sorry - I was away all weekend so still catching up!) I saw cute babygro's in Next - one says 'I Love Mummy' and one says 'I Love Daddy' but they are white with brighter colours, not pastels. Nice for a change!


----------



## djgirl1976

cinnamongirl said:


> Whew! I had to catch up on a couple pages...welcome to the new gals!
> 
> I am feeling much better, just a bit of congestion to get rid of, but that's not bad!
> I met my mw on Monday, and she's so great! We listened to the hb and heard it this time! Last time I was at dr's we tried, and couldn't, so that was exciting! It was at 145...sounded like a train at first and then a horse!
> I've tried a few gender predictors and one says girl, one says boy! lol! Guess we'll see which one was right!

:happydance:Glada you're feeling better, hun!
Congrats on the HB, too:)
Yea, I think those gender predicitons are a joke, but, of course, the best way to know for sure is when LO is here!:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Lorrilou! Shame you don't get the number but to be honest, hubby worked out that even if you are high risk it's still only a small chance. Hope you don't get your number!! (now that's an odd wish! lol) 

Yeah I'm hoping that I will be able to start tomorrow. I have a Dr's appointment for Monday just in case I have to be referred......I'm still not sure as it's not in my nature to say I NEED time off, but right now I'm so stressed...spent about 30 more minutes crying when I got home. Calmed down a lot now....I think the roast chicken crisps helped! 

Love the sound of those baby gro's - I love brighter colours and I think (like you) they're a nice change from pastels.


----------



## baby.love

Holy moly aimee those results are amazing congrats :)


----------



## lucilou

I'm still trying to resist buying anything but maternity clothes, but it is getting more difficult as the weeks go buy! Since we are staying firmly on team yellow, I think we'll just get some basics in advance and then go mad once we know what colour to get. Don't want our wee one's first days with us to be a complete cloud of beige!!!

mmmm... roast chicken crisps.... in a sandwich with salad cream... oh my god my mouth is watering just thinking about it!!!! My latest craving is mini babybels. Sadly my healthy craving for crunchy apples seems to have worn off!


----------



## lucilou

oh yeah!!!!!! .... hubby just phoned to say he's on his way home and agreed to pass by a shop to get fresh bread and chicken crisps... I am the luckiest girl alive!

Aimee-Lou see what you have started...


----------



## aimee-lou

Same here lorrilou! I've bought nothing but maternity clothes so far and intend to keep it that way until after the 20 week scan...then shopping galore. I'm hoping to find some nice green clothes but i'm not having much luck!


----------



## aimee-lou

lucilou said:


> oh yeah!!!!!! .... hubby just phoned to say he's on his way home and agreed to pass by a shop to get fresh bread and chicken crisps... I am the luckiest girl alive!
> 
> Aimee-Lou see what you have started...

I'm sorry :blush: I don't mean to be a trouble maker! :rofl:


----------



## lucilou

aimee-lou said:


> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah!!!!!! .... hubby just phoned to say he's on his way home and agreed to pass by a shop to get fresh bread and chicken crisps... I am the luckiest girl alive!
> 
> Aimee-Lou see what you have started...
> 
> I'm sorry :blush: I don't mean to be a trouble maker! :rofl:Click to expand...

thankfully I have a very understanding husband. He does think I am a bit mental though.

:loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## aimee-lou

lucilou said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah!!!!!! .... hubby just phoned to say he's on his way home and agreed to pass by a shop to get fresh bread and chicken crisps... I am the luckiest girl alive!
> 
> Aimee-Lou see what you have started...
> 
> I'm sorry :blush: I don't mean to be a trouble maker! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thankfully I have a very understanding husband. He does think I am a bit mental though.
> 
> :loopy::loopy::loopy:Click to expand...

Always handy to have an understanding husband...you never know when they will come in handy! :)


----------



## cinnamongirl

aimee-lou said:


> Always handy to have an understanding husband...you never know when they will come in handy! :)

So True! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, glad were all doing well :happydance:
On the neutral baby clothes front, bhs had some lovely stuff in there last week, really reasonable prices to, it's one of those places you forget to look in!!
3 weeks today I (hopefully) find out my team :happydance::happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

We looked in BHS the other day and it had like 2 racks of baby clothes lol. Think I need to find some bigger shops lol.


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies! 

Boy have you all been busy on here today..

Aimee-Lou;:hug: Good Luck tomorrow. Your sick note if you get one starts straight away normally. Hope you mw is nice, as I know I've had a day when all I could do was cry too. OH was so understanding about it, I still couldn't tell you what it was all over. Have a feeling it was my sister issue playing on my mind when I woke. But still not really sure..:hugs:

As far as neutral clothes go, that's all we've brought clothes wise; rather than plain white, yellow or green. We managed to get some really sweet cream/beige ones with teddies and animals on. Rather reasonably priced too, babygro's, grow bag and wraps; all tasteful - well I think so anyway:rofl:.. We been all over the place as I didn't really want yellow or green.. 

We ended up in 'Boyes' I'm not sure if they have them all over the place, I know we have them up north. I really don't tend to shop there but I've been really pleased with my buys. :happydance: And I got my cosies toes from Mama & Papa too... - I'd been into shop 4 times to see that they still had one and with 30% off had to be got...:rofl:

Anyway, best get my little self to sleep soon, up at 5am; It's really not going to be good...:sleep:


----------



## pip holder

Good evening gorgeous girls,

Would have popped by sooner but got in after a knackering day and :sleep: on the couch until now :dohh: HATE doing that! 

Bubs is trapping a nerve in my hip so badly I'm having to have an injection in it tomorrow - yikes, am terrified.

Glad everyone ok- Aimee Lou YAAAY on your results and WTF for your horrible horrible bully of a work - put the address on and us bumpkins will go and sort it :grr: ! 
Sicknote would be effective immediately, you've got to put yourself first over this and hopefully your midwife will be lovely and agree. xx


----------



## Anababe

Wow.. took me ages to catch up!! :rofl:

Thanks for all your well wishes girls :hugs: and thanks again to Honey for updating eveyone :friends:

Ok yeah im out now, i came out about 4 ish, i updated my journal and forgot to come here :blush: sorry :blush: heheh

Im so glad to be home! I hate hospitals. All they want to do is stab me, steal my blood and constantly dip things in my wee :rofl::rofl:

I was supposed to have an early night tonight but ive had a lot of BnB catching up to do :lol:

Hope your all ok! :hug:

xxxx


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

I'm so bummed. I have read about all of you finding out the sex of the baby and I *STILL* haven't!

The hospital policy here is so lame. I am stationed with the hubby in Japan and they won't tell anyone the sex of the baby anymore. I don't know why!

Some friends of ours who are also expecting said that when they went for their 20wk, the radiologist hinted, but wasn't allowed to say it aloud. "Here is his foot. Here is HIS heart..."

I'm just so jealous that most of you are only 16 weeks along and already know. The hubby and I are so anxious!

On the positive side... LO is kicking like crazy. Hubby hasn't been able to feel it yet, b/c it seems to only happen while he is at work or sleeping. haha
Has your daddy's been able to feel the little one move?


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls n Bumps!

Woah you chatty lil Bumpkins!

We have tornado warnings here at the moment! Prolly will just be a bad storm though.

So I'm 19 weeks tomorrow, 1 week to go and I'll be half way there! :happydance:

I made this little collage (sp?) to show my ever growing belly from 4 to 19 weeks. I'm in such shock that I'm 43 inches around! lol. I was 41 inches around 3 weeks ago and 19 weeks ago I was only 32 ;)

So here it is:

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/BnB.jpg

Anababe ~ It's great to see you back :) :hugs: Glad you're feeling better.

keerthy ~ I'm glad you had a good OB visit :)

Eswift ~ I'm totally nesting at the moment, I even have the want to scrapbook for the first time in 5 months lol.

h702 ~ I'm thinking of starting on the babies room. The thought of painting it tho after just painting 3 rooms and a garage in our house really makes me cringe. I came across something called "Decals" today tho, they are stickers you can put on the wall, in basically anything you want. Sayings, cartoons etc .. and if you get bored you can just peel them off and change them with no damage to the wall. I think its a great idea .. more so as the kid grows and tastes change. I'm also going to be making my own wooden letters in her name. I refuse to pay 5 bucks a letter off these sites when I can get them for a buck a piece and make a better design my self ;)
I think when we all decorate our nursery's we should put pictures up on our FB group of it!

aimee-lou ~ I'm sorry you're having a rough time at work, I'm glad you MW signed you off for a bit. Stress isn't any good to anyone!

Jo ~ Aww I hope you feel better soon. Have a nice warm bubble bath. :hugs:

Snowy, florabean1981, daphy ~ Due dates added. Welcome to the group! :)

florabean1981 ~ I'm glad you're having a good pregnancy. Re sex, yes, I in no way, shape or form want it. *Totally* off it lol, much to the husbands horror!

littlekitten8 ~ Glad you're feeling better :)

baby.love ~ Hubby took me out for lunch today, I had rainbow trout as a treat. I LOVE fish so much, all this restriction on it is horrid! lol.

lucilou ~ OMG you made me want chicken crisps!! They don't do flavours like that over here :cry: I think everyone should make me some over along with 43 boxes of chomp bars! Ktnx :)

Mommyw/Baby2 ~ Can you not go for a private gender scan? It's what we did or we'd have to wait till week 28. Me? Wait that long? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok I better feed this husband before he tries to cook for him self :shock:


----------



## keerthy

Mommyw/Baby2 said:


> I'm so bummed. I have read about all of you finding out the sex of the baby and I *STILL* haven't!
> 
> The hospital policy here is so lame. I am stationed with the hubby in Japan and they won't tell anyone the sex of the baby anymore. I don't know why!
> 
> Some friends of ours who are also expecting said that when they went for their 20wk, the radiologist hinted, but wasn't allowed to say it aloud. "Here is his foot. Here is HIS heart..."
> 
> I'm just so jealous that most of you are only 16 weeks along and already know. The hubby and I are so anxious!
> 
> On the positive side... LO is kicking like crazy. Hubby hasn't been able to feel it yet, b/c it seems to only happen while he is at work or sleeping. haha
> Has your daddy's been able to feel the little one move?

Hi hon,

I am in a similar situation. I am in India right now and will be here till the 7th month and I wont be able to know the sex of the baby. 

It is illegal to find the sex of the baby before birth! :( Such a Shame :dohh: ...... 
But I have no option but wait!


----------



## keerthy

Guess everyone is enjoying shopping for their little boys n girls! 

Anababe - Glad ur back! :hugs: 

Chaos - Lovely bump pictures! Mine is also growing @ a similar rate! 

I have been really tired since yesterday! Having severe leg pains ...... and severe headache.... Had been out in the sun yday 36 C. I was crying last night 'coz I couldnt bear the pain. Had a nice oil head massage from my husband and a balm which helped me to get back to my sleep! 

I am just waiting to back to UK asap! :)


----------



## Lazy Leo

Morning bumpkins, gosh, it took me ages to get through all the last posts on here! Aimee-Lou I hope you get on well with the midwife today. I can't believe how bad your work are being with you. Chaos, did you manage to prevent hubby from trying to to cook for himself?! :rofl: I have to say, my OH is pretty good in the kitchen when he wants to be and he made a fabby roast chicken the night before last - 'twas fabby!
And I'm smiling at the fact that you are experiencing tornados as over here we are complaining because there are Gale Force Wind warnings in place in Glasgow - high bridges are shut and sailings to the islands are all affected - it's May for goodness sakes!!

I'm feeling left behind all you bumpkins who know what team you are on and are stocking up on baby clothes etc. We haven't done anything like that and I can't imagine us doing that for ages as it just seems so early! The joy of just being a Bumpkin and no more - sneaking in on the 30th! 

On a plus note heard the heartbeat on Tuesday whcih was wonderful, so all seems to be going well - I just wonder when it will start to feel real lol!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck today Aimee-Lou!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls,

I am thinking of leaving BnB.. i cant stand nasty people on here and the fact that when you make a point of being nice to people you get shot down in flames.

So today will more than likely be my last day on here .. Love to all Bumpkins i hope your pregnancies continue smoothly.. i will miss you all...thanks for sharing my journey so far :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> I am thinking of leaving BnB.. i cant stand nasty people on here and the fact that when you make a point of being nice to people you get shot down in flames.
> 
> So today will more than likely be my last day on here .. Love to all Bumpkins i hope your pregnancies continue smoothly.. i will miss you all...thanks for sharing my journey so far :hugs:

Oh Hunny! :hugs:

Sorry youve been treated like that! :cry: is it people being mean on purpose? (not that that makes a difference in anyway shape or form!)
How about you take til after the wkend and think about it, we'd hate to lose you! Youre our original founding member!! XXX


----------



## Anababe

baby.love - Aw no hun, you cant leave? Can you not report people if they are being nasty? Theres so many lovely people here dont let the few ignorant ones make you leave :sad1: We need to know how little Toby is doing! :D

Chaos - Your bump is lovely, and growing very well! :)

Leo - Thats great hearing the heartbeat, i cant wait to see the midwife and hear my LO's HB :D

Keerthy - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: will soon pass then you'll be back over in the UK!

Hope everyone has a lovely day :hug:

xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

My appointment is at 10.15 - I'll be on soon after to let you know how it went. I'm taking my mobile to record the heartbeat if we get to hear it....I think everyone else has at their 16 week appointment so we will see. 

Fingers crossed she signs me off (tbh I didn't realise that MW's could, I thought it was just Dr's so I hope that this works.) No phone call from work as expected this morning so at least that's something. I'm convinced I'm going to get the sack or something! 

Baby.love - I'm sorry that this has happened. I don't know what was said but I think that like honeysunshine says just take a couple of days and then the trolls will have gone back under their bridges. :hugs:

Anababe - Glad to hear you're back at home and feeling better. Keep safe ans well! :hugs:

Right....just time to have a cup of tea and to catch the first part of Jeremy Kyle!! :rofl:

Thanks girls.


----------



## lindak

Aimee- Lou - good luck this morning !! hope everything goes well..

Baby.love- Aw Im really sorry some people are being nasty to you ! Dont let those few people push you off the site .. have a think about it xx :hug:


----------



## baby.love

Aww girls thank you, maybe i was being over emotional :blush:


----------



## Anababe

Aww baby.love! I have seen the post you are upset about and hunny.. really, dont worry about people like that! I have been in so many threads on this forum where its turned heated and people get nasty cuz they dont like what ive said.. i used to get upset. But now, i purposely state my opinon knowing it will annoy 'those' people LOL. I have replied to the thread thats upset you, i just had to :rofl: i love a good argement :blush: but no seriously, im not going to get a nice reply from it probably, but im not bothered. Just laugh about it and forget them. You have too many good friends on here to let them push you away :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Anababe i have seen your response :) Maybe i am just overly emotional today as i hardly slept last night, it just bugs the hell out of me when people get nasty... 

Again thanks hun you are the best :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Baby.love - I also had a nose at the post :blush: sorry I had too. Some people will just argue about stuff for the sake of arguing! Please dont take it personally, I know its hard. Some people have nothing better or more important in their lives and love rubbing people up the wrong way xxx

Dont go!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh and I reported that post hun coz it made me feel uncomfortable and I didnt even post in thread!


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby.love - You cant go! We will all miss you too much. Some people are just evil and they should be kicked off here.

Aimee-Lou - good luck with today hun. My midwife couldnt sign me off so I had to go to the gp this morning and just burst into tears so he signed me off for 3 weeks cos then I have 2 weeks annual leave. So I now have 5 weeks off thank goodness. If your midwife cannot sign you off then I defo suggest seeing your gp.

On an up note...I am going to get my hair cut today....for the first time since my birthday at the beginning of February! Its a mess lol. Going to get about 2 inches taken off cos its totally straggly. Will be so nice just to be pampered and hopefully it will look nice and shiny again.


----------



## Anababe

Aww littlekitten, im sure 5 weeks off work will do you the world of good! :D

Im having my hair cut aswel today, i was meant to be there yesterday but obviously i couldnt make it. Shes fitting me in today though :D Im having about 5 inches taking off mine! Its so long now.. well its not really its just past my shoulders but thats long for me! :roll: lol

Have a nice day hun :hugs: xx


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

baby.love - I wouldn't let people push you off the site. Why should they? Plus we'd miss you!! Hope you start feeling better soon, emotions can be such a horrid thing to deal with.:hugs:

Aimee-Lou; Hope you're feeling happier today!:hugs:

Anababe - Glad you're back on here, hope everything stays good...:hugs:

Littlekitten8 - I hope you're ok, and start feeling happier soon. You've done some really long shifts and probably need some time for you and to recoup. I hope it doesn't take too long, in the mean time enjoy having time out...:hugs:

I feel so well, work went well today; All the lads came up to me to tell me they were pleased I was back and they were glad I'd come back too. I ended up with a bit of a turn about 7am, went and got a sweet drink of fanta, soon felt better after taking 5 mins time out. I ended up finishing what I'd been asked to do in the time too. Which I'm happy with as one of the frame's I have never even looked at before. As I'd gone in at 5.30, I was leaving work at 9.30. Seemed a little strange walking home then as normally I'd have only just arrived into work...:rofl::rofl:

Boss collared me before I left asking if I was still on light duties, what I was capable of doing etc. Explained that at the mo, I feel fine and should be able to do most things; but I can only do as much as I can. He said right that's fine, as long as you're feeling better; I'm quite happy to keep you on light duties in the office. We'll play it by ear for now and week by week. I could have hugged him, not sure he'd have appreciated it tho.:blush:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe eswift sounds good. Wish my boss was as understanding. No such thing as light duties in my job!


----------



## aimee-lou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Not the perfect result but pretty darned close!! 

Midwife said that baby is growing great. My BP is fine (higher than before but still well within normal levels) but she said probably due to work. Heard the heartbeat - 155 bpm so still no clue about the gender!!! :rofl:

She said I am in a form of distress and told me to keep my appointment at the Dr's on Monday where I will be signed off....but I'm to call in sick for now until then. Called my boss and he was as nice as pie saying 'do what you need to do, get better soon!' - hmm not his normal tune. 

So instead of working ALL weekend as originally thought I now have all weekend off, hubby is off tomorrow and all weekend (a rarity!!:happydance:) and...to top it all off with a ribbon I got some of my ebay purchases through and now have JEANS to wear for the first time in nearly 3 months!!!!!:happydance: :cloud9:

Now i'm sat watching crappy daytime tv, wearing comfy clothes and drinking my one cup of tea for the day!! We're off to ASDA tonight and hubby has even said that we will go to the baby event and even into the George bit for some baby clothes......amazing what hearing a heartbeat can do!!!!! :baby:

Thanks so much girls have a nice day!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Aww I'm so glad you had such a positive result to your appointment, Aimee-Lou!! Fingers crossed you find lots of lovely bargains tonight at Asda :)


----------



## eswift

Aimee-Lou; Sounds like you had a good mw appointment, I'm so glad. Enjoy having a weeked off, see if you can't eek some quality with OH to boot. Sounds good to me... Don't spend too much at George and Asda.. Have fun tho... At least you get some time before seeing gp on Monday...

Littlekitten8 - I've been so lucky with how work have been with me. Even I'm not so sure why, but I'm not going to question it... Keep wondering if it's kinda related to mmc in August; I they were rather concerned at the time that work had contributed to it. It hadn't, babe just hadn't formed. But I really don't mind them looking after me this time...

Shame they don't do light duties in your job...


----------



## Chaos

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> I am thinking of leaving BnB.. i cant stand nasty people on here and the fact that when you make a point of being nice to people you get shot down in flames.
> 
> So today will more than likely be my last day on here .. Love to all Bumpkins i hope your pregnancies continue smoothly.. i will miss you all...thanks for sharing my journey so far :hugs:

I think leaving because of a heated difference of opinion with a few silly over the top girls on a subject that no one is ever going to agree 100% on, is a bit dramatic. You're making it sound like the whole site is "horrible" and I find that a bit offensive as I find 99% of the girls on here really nice, more so on our thread. Why leave this because of some Circ thread.

I cringe when I see that kinda thread, because people always act stupid and can never debate it civilly, they always result to insults and offensive remarks and regurgitate scare tactics they have read on some pro circ website rather than researching and finding out facts and forming their own opinion. (that's not aimed at you, I'm talking in general)

Its why I made the comment I did on the circ thread. I didn't even read any of it, because it is just a carbon copy of the one that happened a month ago.

Forget them and their spiteful drama, you aint got to click the thread to read it, you aint got to talk to them on PM, and at the end of the day if they are breaking any forum rules about how they are posting you can report the post to wobbles by clicking the symbol in the corner and let them be dealt with that way. Not everyone is gonna like you, no matter how "nice" you are to them. Some people are just natural born arseholes :)

Any anyways, you got a whole thread of October Bumpkins that will KICK THEIR ARSES!!! :)

Now stop being silly, put yer pregnant hormones away, and get your arse back on the thread :) :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> I am thinking of leaving BnB.. i cant stand nasty people on here and the fact that when you make a point of being nice to people you get shot down in flames.
> 
> So today will more than likely be my last day on here .. Love to all Bumpkins i hope your pregnancies continue smoothly.. i will miss you all...thanks for sharing my journey so far :hugs:

You cant leave! :hugs:

Report the nasty people then tell them to f*$k off!!

Why be nasty to someone on here! Just dont see what people get out of it???

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Sorry girls my hormones and lack of sleep got the better of me, i aint leaving.. I am just so tired and hated seeing people get attacked for what they believe, regardless of my thoughts on the subject. 

You girls i must say are the best and i am so pleased to be sharing this journey with you :hugs: Thanks to all of you xxx


----------



## jo_79

2 more sleeps till i find out what team im on :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Jo thats so exciting .., I vote :blue: :)


----------



## Chaos

Mornnnnnnning!

O.M.G I am SO inlove with my pregnancy pillow, I can't even begin to explain. I woke up SO comfortable and snuggly this mornin' it took me 1 hour to get out of bed hahah.

Keerthy ~ Being from the West where we find out the sex so early, that kinda bends my mind! Why is it illegal? A religious belief? 
You prolly got the headache and what not from sitting in the sun and not drinking enough water. Dehydration sucks. :hugs: The temps are starting to get high here, will be in the 100's by next month. 

Lazy Leo ~ Congrats on hearing the heartbeat :) 

HoneySunshine ~ Yea that post was pretty stupid. Comparing circ to rapists. OK then, OTT much? You can always tell the real life drama queens and shit stirrers when you get a hot subject like that, because all the "Awww hun *hugs*" go out the window and the real claws and true colours come out.
Wobbles has just been on the thread and basically told her to stfu in so many words lol.

littlekitten8 ~ You need to post a picture of the new hair! I had 17 inches cut off at the start of the year. Its still quite long around my shoulders lol. It feels so much better being short.

Anababe ~ Hair pictures also please! :)

eswift ~ I'm glad work is better for you :hugs:

aimee-lou ~ Thats great they have decided to sign you off work!

Babylove ~ Glad you're staying :)

Jo ~ 2 more :sleep:? You'll not sleep until you find out ;)

Ok Autumn says its breakfast time! Have a great day Bumpkins!


----------



## jo_79

hmmm i want :blue: but my gut instinct is that it'll be :pink:

i feel the same as i did before and they were both girls - but i was tiny with them this time i seem to be massive but its still all at the front not all over.


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh I don't think I want to know what arguments are about.....it always amazes me how people can change their attitudes just becuase you don't necessarily agree with their POV. It's so immature.

I've just made myself a hair appointment for tomorrow afternoon. I'm just going to have a trim but I'm unsure about whether or not to go a bit shorter so it will last me a while. It's half way down my back at the moment so I have a lot to play with.


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos:


> florabean1981 ~ I'm glad you're having a good pregnancy. Re sex, yes, I in no way, shape or form want it. *Totally* off it lol, much to the husbands horror!

I made my OH read this so he knows he's not the only one, lol. I feel really bad for him, coz he literally bends over backwards for me, giving me massages, bringing me drinks, food etc whenever I ask, booked time off work for all my appointments, he even learned where the washing machine is AND how to work it at last!!! hehehe. And at night he's like 'hey honey' and I just want to punch him!!! Stupid hormones. Bring back the times of 3 years ago when it was 6 times a night regardless of how tired we were or anything! :happydance:

Also, it was great to see the montage of your baby bump! So cool. I've only taken one so far when I was 12 weeks, but I dont even look pregnant in it, so I deleated it. I did take one last week of me wearing one of my materbity tops (it's a Lil Miss Greedy' one which says 'eating for two' on it that I sent my nephew so he could see it coz he likes Mr Men & that kinda thing). I'm totally gonna start keeping a photo for each landmark, like 20 weeks, 25 etc etc so I have something to remind me of in the future.

Hope everyone's having a good day so far? I'm off to work soon. Looking forward to a weekend off with my OH for a change!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeesh some people just cannot actually have a sane discussion. Glad thats been shut down. Cant believe how vicious some people can be!

So looking forward to getting my hair done!! I havnt been pampered in ages. Realised this morning I havnt even put my bump butter on for about 3 weeks oops. Gonna get some awful stretchmarks if I dont buck my ideas up lol. Already had some from putting weight on after my eating disorder.

Chaos will certainly add some pics of the new hair. Gonna get a few inches off cos its too hot and heavy in the summer.


----------



## aimee-lou

Forgot to add earlier that the midwife thinks that my triple test risk ratio is some kind of record. She's been a midwife for 20 years and she's never seen one that low. She's going to call and ask as apparently because of the way that it's calculated it's possible to get a 1:1,000,000 but it's so rare to get anything above about 20,000 so I may have a record!! :rofl:


----------



## firstprincess

Hey guys,
I had a mw appt yesterday (16 weeks and 4 days) - I heard the heart beat, she commented that my bump is on the small side... confusing cos I think I look huge and I have definately put on weight! 

She has referred me for physio as I had my coccyx removed and other back surgery when I was younger, and I am having a lot of discomfort at the moment.

Anyone tried the dream genii or similar pillows/cushions? I'm wondering if they might help?

Also I find out the sex of my little one just before lunch on Monday... I'm so excited!! Whoop!!

What do you think?

My boobs are bigger and still quite tender
Early on I felt sick constantly... yet was barely ever sick, now I'm still quite nauseous and sick a couple of times a week
I had horrendous spots and greasy hair early on
I have put on weight, difficult for me to say where
I don't really have a bump yet - more just chubby belly!!

Anyway, let me know what u think! I will let you all know when i do!

I'm definately feeling movement... little flutterings! Its so nice!!

Hope your all ok. xxxxxxx


----------



## djgirl1976

I am going to say team pink for you:)


----------



## bubbness

Hi ladies!!! Hope you all are feeling well!! I posted this in a separate thread but I just have to tell EVERYONE!!! HAHA. Went for my dr's appt yesterday and I FINALLY heard the heart beat!!!!! I'm 16+3 and I have numerous u/s pic's but never heard the beautiful sound of my babies heart beating. God, I'm an emotional wreck today. Every time I think of that moment I start to :cry: Am I nuts?! :rofl:


----------



## h702

not mad just pregnant !! :)


----------



## Anababe

Aww its great isnt is bubbness :D:hugs:

ooh why do i always get picked on haha the member on that circ thread that upset baby.love has pm'd me! Out of all the people who said she was rude for how she spoke she goes and pm's me about it :rofl: well im not arguing with her, i just said im not getting into it now. Wobbles has locked the thread so thats enough on the matter. Some people :shrug::grr: haha

Ooh i feel much better after having my hair cut. Although as always i come home and change the way shes done my parting which means i then have to attempt at cutting the stray bits off that appear from changing it :rofl: It still looks much better anyway :roll:

Made my appt with midwife now, 10:30am next tuesday :happydance: Cant wait to hear Logans HB :D

xx


----------



## baby.love

OMG the cheeky moo, i cant believe she pm'd you too .. Some people huh!


----------



## djgirl1976

baby.love said:


> OMG the cheeky moo, i cant believe she pm'd you too .. Some people huh!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Geeeezzzzzz.....some people just can't let it go! I don't understand why anyone who cannot at the very least tolerate that there are differences in opinions would even try to join a forum?!
Hello...clue phone is ringing..."what's that?"..."you're never going to get everyone to agree with you?"...
Glad I didn't get pmd....I would have a few words.:grr::grr::grr:To the tune of..."back off the Bumpkins!":grr:
:rofl:
Don't ever mess with a bitchy pregnant woman!!:rofl:


----------



## dom85

I didn't read that thread before, but curiosity got the best of me and just read it all. 

Wooahh!


----------



## djgirl1976

Yeah, I thought it was fairly civil. next time I logged in it had gotten ugly and gone waaaaay downhill and been closed!:rofl:
Not much of a shock, I guess!


----------



## ShadowRat

*pops head in randomly*

Hey bumpkins!! :D
Just being nosey hehehe hope you're all doing well :)

Shadow x x x


----------



## Anababe

:rofl: Hello shadow.. :hi: xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:D

:wave:
Hey Ana! Sorry that you got targeted by PM honey, sounds like you dealt with it perfectly tho :winkwink:

:hugs:

Shadow x x


----------



## Anababe

lol yeah ive no time to be having silly conversations like that.

How are you? :) x


----------



## ShadowRat

:D great, ta! Just had another Braxton Hicks, I guess you girls will be getting those joys soon enough! Hope you're all enjoying Second Trimester and looking forward to everything to come! :) I guess some of you will be finding out the sex of your little ones soon enough! How exciting! :D

*feels like an intruder here... Hides in the shadows*
hehehe

S xx


----------



## sam76

Hello all, back from my scan, all is well, and were on team Blue, so so happy, i really am


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats, sam!


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Congrats Sam.

There seems to be alot of boys due in October :)


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon lovelies!

I'm sneeking on from work :)

Pink* ~ Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! :) I think you're on the pink team. My skin at the moment is gross!

Bubbness ~ Congrats to too! Feel better :hugs:

Anababe ~ Ignore the silly cow. It just shows what a total shit stirring key board warrior she is. She's prolly one of those that wouldn't say shit in RL if confronted. I'd report her to wobbles for harrasment, its pretty clear Wobbles thinks shes a bit of a dick already ;)

Shadowrat ~ Yay! you stayed :) :) :hugs: I think I've been having some braxton hicks. Every now and then my tummy will go hard like a bowling ball for a couple mins then go soft again. It don't hurt at all, its just very odd!

Sam ~ Congrats on team Blue!!!

We need more team pinks haha.

Ok its lunch time! Have a great (dramaless) afternoon! :)


----------



## lucilou

Hi All!
Crikey you've all been busy today! What a lot of drama-rama while I've just been bored silly at work! Can't get on BnB from work due to IT security nazis .... booo hisss!!!

Baby.love - glad everyone has convinced you to stay - I only know what I've read on Bumpkins, but it sounds like a lot of nonsense from people that you could never reason with so let them get on with it inside their tiny little minds. We shall be serene and rise above it. unless any more Bumpkins get pm'd them we might have to start a war... they'd better watch out there'll be a whole lot o' b!tchslappin heading their way!

Aimee-Lou glad you're feeling better after your appointment... a few days (or hopefully weeks) of calm will do you the world of good, I am sure.

Congratulations to everyone finding out their teams just now - everyone seems to be pretty happy with their results... speaking of results (sorry to make it all about me again!) I got a low risk result for Downs, Edwards and Spina Bifida today! Woop woop!!!!

As I expected, they didn't give me a number, but I guess it must be less than 1:250-odd, so that's pretty reassuring.

Anyway, back to teams - I did hear that some countries don't allow you to know the sex because they worry that people will terminate if it's a girl if there is a cultural preference for boys, or I suppose vice versa. Does that kind of stuff still actually happen? Anyway, I am sure they have their reasons. Just stay on team yellow with me! Yay for surprises!

Anyway, better get some tea on... fluffy thoughts to anyone who's been rubbed up the wrong way today (my hubby would feel lucky to get rubbed up any which way just now!)

love love,

Lou x


----------



## pip holder

Evening ladies :hi:
hope you've all had a lovely day?

I've actually been and had injections in my hip for that trapped nerve!!! :sick: but hopefully should help the pain now.

Aimee :happydance: for the fab sensible midwife - and more importantly THE JEANS!!!

Sam :cloud9: massive congrats on team blue, I'm starting to waver slightly as wanted to remain on team yellow but feeling dead jealous of all you finder outerers :rofl:

Baby.love and Ana :gun: for that opinionated knob earlier, saw you were only trying to be reasonable as we don't want BnB turning into a shouty debating society but hey - some people are beyond help! :wacko: I saw something horribly similar from the same person a little while ago - do you think there could be a language barrier exacerbating things too? Please don't go though :hissy: :hissy:

Chaos - decided to also be jealous of you today as I bet you can get jolly rancher sweets far more easily than me and have got a mega craving for the melon ones :munch::rofl:


----------



## Kiyota

well made it to 2nd tri yay!!! 

went to my b doctor on the first because of an abnormal pap. turns out i have the start of cervical cancer, but it may just go away. cross your fingers for me. 

other than that the little one is doing great. has a great heartbeat and we find out on the 18th if its a boy or girl. im excited for my next appt. than my mother in law can go crazy on baby clothes like she wants too. 

we are sure its a girl, but we could be surprised.


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG Anababe I will kick her stupid ass :ninja:. Urgh as if we all need the added stress. Seriously annoys me when people are so intolerant. 

Kiyota - hope it does all go away for you hunni. You must have been devastated :hug:

I got some great deals in Asda today. Got Coca-Cola and OJ and nappies and all sorts of yummy stuff....for £16!!! Oh and my new haircut is very funky. Will upload some pics later on. Got a good 3 inches off and it feels so much lighter woohoo.


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls :wave:

Kiyota i hope all turns out ok hun :hugs:

well girls i won little Toby a gorgeous bundle on ebay today, £20 for over 50 items of newborn items :) and as we speak he is giving mummy a couple of kicks of approval and wow they are the strongest kicks I've felt yet.... He is a good boy cheering his mummy up.

Also i just wanted to say thanks again to all of you for today, i may of overreacted but i am not sleeping well and hey i am a hormonal pregnant woman :rofl: But you really are a bunch of great women and i adore each and everyone of you :hugs:

Right before i get totally mushy i am off to eat my yummy chilli :munch:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Heyy all, sorry its been a while since I was last on here.. My back waters broke lat night so been in hosp non stop but scanned baby and all is good.. found out i'm having a GIRL! :D All is good now tho :D 

I'm a very happy girlie now :D xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies, wow it all goes on on here doesnt it!!! A whole day at work and so many pages to catch up on!!!
Not much happening here really, horrible day at work then dragged myself to aerobics for a hour, then ruined it all by having chips with curry sauce, wa yummy thou, hehe!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Helllloooo ladies!

Can I just say that work sucks?
Pretty much all of it.
Doing it, having more to do, stress, having to make sure I have clothes I can fit into and not look like an elephant in, having out of town meetings I have to go to and hurry back from, having to give presentations to my boss's boss when I can barely remember to take a damn vitamin every day?!!!???:rofl:

If only we could afford for me to be a SAHM....:muaha::muaha::muaha:....I keep telling DH what a great idea it would be, however, reality of our finances at the moment tells me not so much.:rofl:

Ok, feeling better that I got that out into the open.

Anyone else decided being independantly wealthy would be perfect right about now? Maybe I could consider a life of crime:muaha::muaha::muaha:(non-violent crime, of course!)

Hope all is well, hello to the latest Bumpkins and congrats on the scans and visits ladies. 
I have one tomorrow where I imagine I will find out I gained some weight and that is about all.

:hug: Looking forward to the weekend!!WOOOHOOOO


----------



## Anababe

Morning

BubbleonBoard - So glad baby is ok and congrats on having a little girl!! :yipee:

djgirl - :rofl: awww hun, bless you! I can happily say im a SAHM and love it! I dunno how you girls manage, i couldnt cope in a full time job the way i feel at the moment! Im not so sure a life of crime is the way to go tho hun :rofl:

Im feeling so tired today, ive got a horrible headache and im seriously craving a carvery :wacko: haha 

Hope your all ok! :hug:

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies :)

I am really happy today and very excited, My OH is picking up my new pram tomorrow :D My Quinny sold and the woman paid cash direct into my bank, so its a take-away tonight and a few hours to myself tomorrow as OH is taking Ethan with him. 

Bubble I'm glad you are ok, a huge congrats on the news of a little girl :) I love the name you have picked for her x

Anababe i couldnt do a full time job either, being a sahm is hard enough lol


----------



## pip holder

Baby.love which pram have you gone for - remember you bought Quinny buzz a while back, is that the one you've sold on? Just wondered as it was one of two we are interested in - were you not keen? xx


----------



## jo_79

Hey all, my hospital called yesterday to get me in to see them this morning in the physio dept. So i went and it turns out one half of my pubic bone is too far forward compared to the other half which is what my pain is. She said i have to deal with the sciatica which is fine as i suffer from that anyway. So she tried pushing it back into place today and OMFG did it hurt and also it didnt work! So i have to go back next week to see someone higher up for them to have a go. I dunno if i can handle that pain, might just put up with being crippled for now :cry: They have put me in a tubi-grip from my boobs to my ass for support but it shows off my bump well! Also i know they know what they're doing but im also scared that all the pulling and pushing around down there might upset baby. 

Gender scan tomorrow though :dance:


----------



## baby.love

I loved it but since finding out we are having a boy we changed our minds, I am now getting a Mutsy urban rider (there is a pic in my journal)

The Quinny was bright red and i didnt think blue blankets would go lol


----------



## pip holder

Thanks Baby.love - won't write it off yet then!! Yep wouldn't have wanted to walk past that rainbow of colours on a pram with a hangover :rofl:

Aah Jo :hugs: :hugs: poor you - I'm in the Herve Leger bandage dress 
( full body tubigrip :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ) too, we're trendsetters!! I had some steroid injections with local anaesthetic in my hip yesterday too - could you maybe find out if they would be useful for you too before they try ragging you around again mate? xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh dear I feel like a right lazy cowbag today girlies. Didnt wake up until 12!! And now I am sat on the sofa watching Extreme Male Beauty lol. 

Baby.love we looked at the Urban Rider. Its a wicked pram. My cousin had one with Logan and he stayed in his til he was 4 when he had to move into a wheelchair.


----------



## baby.love

Lol Pip exactly i thought it may be a bit much, I love the Quinny still but wanted some mean wheel for my boy to cruise in.

Littlekitten i got the full system on ebay for £200! and its amazing in the Black too so will look amazing with blue blankets and toys. I like the fact they are nice and big as my kids aint on the small side and are very tall lol.


----------



## baby.love

Oh girls i have to share this joke with you, i just saw it on FB and it made me giggle

Japanese girl was making love and accidentally passed wind. she quickly explained, "Oh me so sorry, you make front hole so happy, back hole blow you kiss"

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG seriously cant believe I forgot to put this in my last post. I swear this baby is determined to do everything early. Was led on the bed watching OH get ready for work this morning...and got a kick in the belly...a proper kick....followed quickly by 2 more in the same place!! Made me jump a bloody mile!!! Still not hard enough for OH to feel on the outside though.


----------



## pip holder

baby.love said:


> Oh girls i have to share this joke with you, i just saw it on FB and it made me giggle
> 
> Japanese girl was making love and accidentally passed wind. she quickly explained, "Oh me so sorry, you make front hole so happy, back hole blow you kiss"
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pip holder

Ooh kitten was that your first movement? Yaaay :happydance: :happydance:
I want one :hissy: :hissy:
Congrats tho xx


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Thats fab Littlekitten, Toby is an active little thing in the evenings, he kept booting me last night after i ate some fizzy haribos :)


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

Wow I must have been shattered last night, we got in about 8 and I just fell asleep on the sofa. I didn't even watch greys! lol Its all recorded and ready to go for when I get back from work tho :)
I didn't even wake up to pee, although I suspect that's something to do with my sexy body pillow too.

I went and got some papers to do some scrapbooking today. I aint been near it since I got pregnant, I aint had the energy or motivation, but today I really feel like scrapping! Gotta start little Autumns Baby album :)

Pipholder ~ I hope the injection takes effect soon. Regarding jolly rancher sweets, I was in a place called Carolina Cone today getting massive mint choc chip icecream and what did I spot on the counter? Jolly Rancer lollypops haha. It made me giggle. If you want some let me know and I can post them over!

Kiyota ~ Welcome. I'm just above you in Charlotte NC! :)
When is your due date? 
I had abnormal paps in England for 4 years before they removed the top part of my cervix. A high percentage of girls have abnormal paps under 25. Its why they don't like doing them under that age in England. The abnormal cells don't automatically mean cancer, they are just ones that *could* turn. Mine went from abnormal to normal several times through out those years. Eventually they just whipped them out to be on the safe side. They said my cervix is well healed and you'd never know I had it done. My paps *touch wood* have been clear for 2 years now :) It's a frightening thing if they don't explain it well to you tho. :hugs:

Babylove ~ Congrats on the Ebay find :)

BubbleOnBoard ~ Yikes!! Glad you're ok now.

Ok Autumn is shouting at me to eat! Have a great day lovelies :)


----------



## djgirl1976

jo_79 said:


> Hey all, my hospital called yesterday to get me in to see them this morning in the physio dept. So i went and it turns out one half of my pubic bone is too far forward compared to the other half which is what my pain is. She said i have to deal with the sciatica which is fine as i suffer from that anyway. So she tried pushing it back into place today and OMFG did it hurt and also it didnt work! So i have to go back next week to see someone higher up for them to have a go. I dunno if i can handle that pain, might just put up with being crippled for now :cry: They have put me in a tubi-grip from my boobs to my ass for support but it shows off my bump well! Also i know they know what they're doing but im also scared that all the pulling and pushing around down there might upset baby.
> 
> Gender scan tomorrow though :dance:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Only at the boobs to the ass part! That cannot be comfortable. Maybe you can avoid the pubic bone pushing and opt for rest:witch: Anyone pushing on mine right now would get them punched. It has been killing me. 
All you SAHMs, I am sooo envious:blush:
If only I had thought twice about some of the designer things I put on credit cards before I was married I wouldn't be in this mess right now!:cry:
How fabulous is Prada when it is covered in spit up, anyway?:rofl:
I won't sell the stuff yet because I keep thinking I may need to sell stuff to get the baby things later on:shrug:
Gawd, when I was in my 20s with a nice paycheck I should have used a little more sense. Thank goodness there's Target to save my ass, now:rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Pipholder - I have been feeling flutters since 13 weeks but that was my first proper kicks! Was amazing.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon girls! Well I'm really enjoying my day off....apart from the fact we're now officially skint for the rest of the month (whoops! :rofl:) we've had a lovely day. 

We've both had a hair cut...apparently I look more 'grown up' now! Not sure about that myself lol. 

We went and got the first baby stuff off our list. It felt really nice to be going to get something for bubs....kind of makes it official in a strange way. We may have over-spent slightly but hey, who cares! This will only happen once and if we can't spend money now, when can we!? 

We've also just eaten far too much for lunch after having a copletely bakery-bought lunch....very naughty but soooo tasty!! 

Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Anababe

Aimee - Glad your having a good day hun :hugs:

Well its started.. i got it soo bad from 17 weeks with Caeden it was horrible, i was really hoping i wouldnt this time round but here it is.. INDIGESTION!! :grr: I hate it! Just had to go by my 'first of many' packets of rennies, they had no gaviscon tablets :( lol Here we go again :roll: 

But aww ive just bought my very first thing for Logan. Got a bundle of vests and babygrows off ebay. I noticed this morning there was no bids on them and they look in really good condition, so ive been watching them all day.. and i just won them :D I got 10 babygrow/sleepsuits, 6 vests and some cute little booties (all size 0-3 months) for.... £1.25! Thats gotta be my best ever bargain on ebay :rofl: 

I wont be buying anything else now for a few weeks but just wanted to get something for him to make it feel more real :D

Hope your all having a nice day! 

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Wow Anababe you are so good not buying too much, As we speak my tumble dryer is on and full of NB & 0-3 blue things :rofl: and i have alot more to come :blush: I cant stop buying for him.


----------



## janey09

I am due 20th October and can't believe how quick the 16 wks has gone. 

Had scan at 12wks 2days and heard healthy heartbeat at 14wks 4days... looking forward to my next scan on 22 May... 

xxx


----------



## sam76

Hi all, how are we all today?? i have booked a 3d/4d scan for 25th June!!! CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really am excited about seeing our son


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies!

I tried to leave a post this morning and it didn't work?!? No idea why? Anyway, I'll try again.

I hope that everyone starts to feel better, and those's of you starting with probs, I hope they sort very soon.. Fingers crossed!!

Aimee-Lou; I'm so happy for you that you've had a wonderful day & brought items from your list. It does make everything seem more real somehow doesn't it...

Chaos - Glad to hear that you've been and brought some bits to start a scrap book. Odd isn't it how sometimes you just don't feel like doing somethings? I was thinking about starting one of ours, with DS (he loves scrap booking, but with everything that's been happening it's kinda taken a back seat. Might take him to the shops tomorrow to choose some bit's to get it started)

We took DS to the house after school today, he was so surprised by the extra work that has happened since he was there last. I was shocked too, as he want's the babe to have the larger room, although it's only larger by the size of a door. He is so serious about babe having the big room, as he thinks the babe'd like it better... aww bless... Guess I was thinking about thinks all wrong, I thought he'd want the larger room as he's had such a small box room until now. But guess anything bigger than what he had before is still bigger!

Anyway, I had another good day at work; Lads surprised me too, those that didn't know I was back came to talk to me, saying all the glad you're back etc stuff. Plus when I've looked at the rota, bosses have kept me on light duties; the lads have all said so they should too, we want to see this babe. I've missed the lads... I feel so lucky...

OH has 3 days work next week, through the agency. So things are picking up... He's got another registration on Monday for another agency, fingers crossed... As at the moment anything is going to be better than being on benefits... We're just not use to it at all we've always been very self suffient...


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for all the good wishes girls. I so needed the R&R- shame it wont last eh?! 

Anababe - that is such a bargain, almost as good as my maternity clothes bargains last week. 2 pairs of trousers for £3 including postage!! :happydance: 

Sounds like everyone has had a good day too.....hope this is a good omen for the weekend! [-o&lt;


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Gals!

Just thought I'd share this link...I've created a thread in the coupons section of the forum...it would benefit those that are mad for eBay! Aimee-lou, I'm looking at you! :winkwink: 

Anyways, I've signed up, and also my mom...and she's saved a bunch just shopping at eBay alone!

Enjoy!

https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/130918-attention-ebay-shoppers.html


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww thanks I'm sure we will all be signing up.....sounds like a good offer!!


----------



## baby.love

Yaaaaaay its the weekend ladies .. Chinese for tea tonight :munch: New pram tomorrow and then carboot sunday as the weather forcast says dry & warm :wohoo: So watch out Ipswich carbooters as Leah is on the prowl :lol: 

Gonna smash my OH on Mariocart tonight so that should be fun :smug: 

Whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay Titch likes my ebaying. Am bidding on some bargains. And he/she is proper wriggling around yay.


----------



## baby.love

god ebay is lethal girls... look at this small bundle i just won :cloud9:





How adorable are the jeans... i swear he has more clothes than any of us in this house


----------



## cinnamongirl

OMG!!! So cute baby.love!


----------



## helz81

LOL babylove, they are so sweet though!
I went through a phase of being permanantly attatched to ebay,buying clothes for my son when he was abit younger..used to get embarrased when the postie had to deliver parcels to me everyday :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Well so far I have won a bundle of 6 vests for £3.79, and a bundle of 24 items for £13.75. And I am currently the high bidder on 3 other items.


----------



## baby.love

I was chuffed yesterday as won a bundle of 50 boys NB items for £20 :) its all so tiny and cute xx

Good job on your bargains Littlekitten x


----------



## littlekitten8

Woohoo proper on a roll tonight (God you can tell Im Bristolian lol). Got another bargain on ebay. Won a bundle of 44 items...for £4.96! Should be £9 P&P but I am collecting it as she lives near OHs mum yay.


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Littlekitten you are doing well hun x


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay won a 5 piece suit for Harri...trousers, shirt, waistcoat, tie and jacket....for 99p!! From the same woman in Luton so I can collect that too.


----------



## Eala

I'm regretting giving into my craving for a Snickers bar :( Bit into it, and it's caused one of my veneers (I have them on my front teeth) to sheer off :(. It's only 6 months since I was at the dentist for this happening to the other veneer! And it was only 3 years ago I had to get them both replaced (after only 3 years) for the same thing. Argh!

I HATE going to the dentist, really really don't like people going anywhere near my mouth. Also, I had to get a private dentist 6 months ago as the NHS ones nearby weren't taking on patients (or rather, one was, but had a 3 month waiting list!). I do have insurance, but we still have to pay upfront and then claim it back. It's galling, because if i had an NHS dentist, it'd be free!!! 

Sorry, really just needed to rant. If my original dentist had been better at his job, I'd never have had all this trouble, because I wouldn't have gotten veneers in the first place! ARGH!


----------



## jlosomerset

Go girlies, go girlies :happydance:
Am loving all your e-bay bargains, I got 2 babygros yesterday, bnwt Next ones one says I love Mummy and one I love Daddy with bibs 99p!!!
Am crossing off the days till I know if I can buy pink or blue bundles!!
Have a good weekend girls :hug:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

Seems like you've all been very lucky on ebay... I was far to sleepy to even have a peek on ebay, these early starts are ok; I can do the getting up but struggling past 8pm.. Even came home yesterday from work at 9.30 ish, had breakie 2 and ended up asleep on the sofa for 2 hours.. Guess I'm good company...

I hope you all have a lovely day today; after work I'm hoping to go to the house and try to have a good old clean about.. If that really happens I'll be really surprised, but stranger things have happened..

Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## msangie11

Hey Ladies
How is everyone doing?
I'm feeling super happy as I found out yesterday that I'm on team pink and having another little princess. I also got to see her in 4D (now my avatar) which was amazing. So clear for just 18 weeks.
DH is well and truly outnumbered with what will be four ladies in his life, but he loves it really.
I've already decided on my travel system (Hauck Condor in red) and just need to decide on a name. Our two DD's are called Ebony & Safiya (pronounced like the gem) so I need another special and unique name for this time around.
I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Aww Msangie another little princess huh :cloud9:

I have seen a link for the pram you are getting, its lovely.. she will look the bee's knee's in it.

Talking of prams.. My OH is off soon to go collect Toby's pram and i am mega excited, also my OH got another bargain on ebay last night.. A Medela swing breast pump brand new and a month old and it was only £25 :shock: They cost £90 in the shops so well pleased with that.

Having a cleaning day today as everyone is out :) so the music is going on and so are the marigolds :lol:

xx


----------



## msangie11

I need to get cleaning too. The girls have gone to karate (their Godmother is an instructor so picks them up and brings them home) so I have no excuse. Also need to nip up to the post office before midday and post my Ebay. I have to fill up the baby fund.

What a bargain on the breast pump baby.love. I still have mine from my last DD so one less thing to buy. Might have a little peep on Ebay later to see what bargains I can find.


----------



## eswift

What a busy day at work!!! I'm glad I'm at home now...:happydance:

I've just enjoyed one of those really big swizzler lollies... sickly sweet...:cloud9:

Feel as though the sugars not going to do any harm, as I've been on the go since 4am. ms has been back the last two days, but can't help thinking it's linked to the last of the cough I've got. This morning I woke just before 4 coughed and sneezed, ran for the bathroom... Lucky I didn't wake everybody.:rofl:.. Yesterday was so funny too. I'd just eaten my breakie 1, and was about to have a really weak sweet tea; coughed and ran to the kitchen (wouldn't have made it up stairs). Sink was full, tried to open the back door into garden and got everywhere. (far TMI I know!) Got myself outside and carried on being sick as my Dad followed me out to see if I was ok, told him yep, just coughed. Oh ok he said walking back into the house. I saw him out the corner of my eye balking. (I'm rotten I know but I couldn't help but laugh... :rofl::rofl:What did he expect to see? Later he said he wanted to point out the dead fish to me??? Thanks Dad!!:rofl::rofl:) But managed to clean everything up before work and we weren't late either... Poor Dad...

What am I doing sharing sickly moments on a website?? I must be nuts?? Nah just pregnant!!!:blush::blush:

I love the sounds of you ebay bargains... I think we'll be holding back from spending for quite a while at the moment, at least until we know what's happening with OH. At the moment we've ot got much money to spare with bills, build and life. I feel quite frustarted by it all really, but there's not much I can do at the moment... At least when we are back in the house and I start Maternity leave I can keep busy with making bedding for cot and curtains for rooms etc.

I'd like to be able to start doing it all now, but no space at my parents to do that kinda thing... The thoughts there though... :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hey girlies ...

I have lost all motivation to clean! I have just been sat infront of the TV eating crisps :blush: My OH rang and said he has picked up a bundle of 50 NB clothes i won and whilst there he brought a bundle of 70 odd items of 0-3 off her for £20.. So thats 120 items of clothing for me to go through tonight :happydance: So now he is on the way to collect my Mutsy and then he is gonna buy me a steak for tea on his way home. I'm such a lucky girl :cloud9:

Right ladies i am off to do some more laying on the sofa! .... Gosh its a hard life sometimes :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow Leah thats amazing. I'm going to pick up one of my bundles up on Monday yay. Cant wait to wash tiny baby clothes hehe. Will have 74 items yay and my mum and nan and OHs mum have been buying clothes too lol.


----------



## msangie11

Haven't done any cleaning either. Went to the Post Office and then took a long leisurely walk to Boots to get the free parenting club changing bag. Got a bargain as I had to buy newborn pampers to get it but had a £2 off pampers voucher and £1 off boots voucher so they only cost me 74p :happydance:

I've worked up an appetite so going to have a fry up for brunch.


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

How you all doing? You sound like your getting some great bargains on ebay! I need to start looking myself! Im trying to resist though until monday until we find out the sex then i can go mad! :happydance:
Ive kind of conveniced myself its a girl but would like a boy wish monday would hurry up :cry: Ive got bad carving for chocolate crossants ive eating 3 already very unhealthy but what the hell its what my babe wants! My other is salt and vinegar crisps and drench flavoured water. :blush:

xxx


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

I know it's still kind of early, but have you ladies thought about whether you are going to give you baby a pacifier or let them suck their thumb?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya MummyW, i will let him have a dummy/pacifier, i did with my other 2 but got rid of them before they were 1 :) Plus i am BF'ing so he wont have it straight away unless he is an unsettled baby... I'd rather that than thumb sucking as my brother is now 25 and STILL sucks his thumb lol.

Bumpn3 not long now hun, so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin'

Well I did that "walk in the door and pass out" thing again last night lol. Today we're gonna go to babys R us and get prices of stuff so we can compare them to other places like target etc, to get the best prices.

Alright I gotta get my butt in to gear, its just gone 930! Have a great Saturday :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! How are we all today? 

We've had a lovely day. Went for a 2 hour walk down by the canal with the dog....he went swimming for the first time since we've had him at least. Should have seen the panic but he loved it once he was in! We saw som lovely birds, I fed the ducklings and we got so close to the swans! Really gorgeous! 

We also got some more of the my ebay purchases through...I'm really pleased with them all. Wont need to buy anything else at all! :rofl:

So what have we been up to. 

We will be using a dummy, nothing worse IMO than a child sucking their thumb. I went to school with a girl who was 14 and still did and she had to have braces to repair her teeth from doing it. Plus it's easier to wean them off a dummy at an earlier age. 

Right, I'm off to start my baby book - we bought the Peter Rabbit Baby's First Year books yesterday and I'm going to attempt to fill in the family tree pages....could be fun! 

Have a good day girls. Hubby is out fixing his bike, I'm watching Blackadder and all is right with the world....apart from the smell coming off the dog!! Essence of Swamp I believe they call it!! :rofl:


----------



## msangie11

I don't intend to use a dummy but will have one on standby just incase. My last DD wasn't interested in it as it wasn't food!!! She pacified herself without the need to suck anything in the absence of a dummy. Just because they don't have a dummy it doesn't mean they will suck their thumb. Neither of my girls do.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies
As we are all bargain hunters thought would mention the Kiddicare website, just checked out their sale and quite a few bargain, although most are gender specific so not much use to me at the mo:sulk:
But for all you lucky ladies may be worth a peek!!
I have a very active baby at the mo, could be something to do with the caramel choccie bar I just had, whoops, sugar rush time!!!
On the dummy front, I will be offering one, my first ds had one and handed them over to the lady in mothercare in exchange for some books when he was 2 (he only took it to bed thou) but second ds refused them all, every type I could buy, he doesnt suck his thumb either, he is tongue tied I'm not sure if that would make a difference to using a dummy?
The health visitor suggested we use one first time round to give ourselves a break from baby, the dummy combined with rocking swing meant we ate tea together for the first time in 6 weeks:happydance:
Hope your all enjoying your weekends, my mamas and papas sale clothes came today so pretty excited about that, chill out evening tonite with a yummy Asda pizza!!


----------



## helz81

Wow what a bargain on the breast pump babylove, thats the type that Im gonna get,been watching some on ebay but not got lucky yet.
Ive been busy today...been sorting out bedroom..Ive vacuum packed all my jeans,trousers,skirts and tops I can't fit into anymore and put them away under the bed. I don't expect I'll be dragging them back out again for at least another year. Also been to see OH's Nanna and she gave us some beautiful hand knitted white cardis for pumpkin. Then we came back and Ive been busy in the kitchen making homemade lasagna and homemade chips for tea..yummy!! Its almost ready,so I'll be off for now, catchya later girls n bumps xxxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hello fellow bumpkins, it sounds like everything has gone well on the Ebay front! I'm a little too wary to start buying things in yet. (Although we do have the pram ordered) hubby is reluctant to even go looking at wallpaper /borders etc and we only have ten weeks when he is home before the baby arrives lol! 

Is anyone suffering badly with headaches? My midwife said I have hormonal headaches and they will ease off, but looking on the internet it says hormonal headaches are supposed to ease off after 1st tri and for me they are getting worse and more frequent. She said I could take co-codamol but I went to the pharmacy today and the lady said they aren't licenced for use in pregnancy and I'd have to get a prescription :grr:

I think I felt the first movement today - the midwife said it feels like little airbubbles and today i did feel something like an airbubble bursting/ Very small and difficult to tell but it makes me happy nonetheless!! 

Having a lazy and quiet night as hubby is off to see Xmen Wolverine film thingy with some friends.


----------



## baby.love

Girls the pram is here and OMG its amazing :cloud9: Its weird to steer though as its a swivel frame rather than swivel wheels... also it wont go through my front door when its up :rofl: Good job we aint planning on staying in this house really as our front door is stupidly narrow :(


----------



## littlekitten8

Glad you like your pram Leah.

God this baby is being wriggly tonight. Its a very strange feeling as I havnt quite got used to the stronger movements just yet. Can properly feel rolling which is very odd. And little kicks. Its amazing.


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

Well, I've been a busy little bunny today..:bunny:. What with everything at work, going to the house (I worked my little tail off, and I've still got more to do), ripped out half the carpet in the bedroom, which is totally knackered from water damage! Could do the taking the other half out, but all the furnitures packed on the carpet and we've no room to move the furniture too at the moment. Catch 22 again..

We're going to go back to the house tomorrow to clean some more:wohoo:... Guess it's a good job I feel as though I've loads of energy.. I'm feeling babe move more and more at the moment, nothing OH can feel yet. But I certainly know when it's on the move:rofl: Not sure if I like the feeling or not, find it very reassuring but quite uncomfortable at the mo... Just no pleasing some people..:rofl:

I am so looking forward to moving back home soon. I'm not sure I can really explain how much I want to be there...:help: But for the want of not sounding ungrateful, I do think we've been lucky to be able to stay with my parents but I'm starting to get bored and feel under foot. I enjoy my own space, raising DS my way and totally just doing our own thing. With the dramatic changes that have occured this week with the house hopefully it won't be too long. Even if it means going back a little early back to the caravan. I'll still be able to potter in my house.:rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Lazy Leo said:


> Is anyone suffering badly with headaches? My midwife said I have hormonal headaches and they will ease off, but looking on the internet it says hormonal headaches are supposed to ease off after 1st tri and for me they are getting worse and more frequent. She said I could take co-codamol but I went to the pharmacy today and the lady said they aren't licenced for use in pregnancy and I'd have to get a prescription :grr:

Im so glad you've said this, not that you having headaches lol but that im not the only one! Ive also read that they are supposed to ease of by 2nd tri but mine only just started a week a go and are getting worse. The pressure behind my eyes when i wake up in a morning is horrible :( I hope it goes soon.. and for you too :hugs:

Ive been for a lovely Carvery today, was yummm :D:D Logan liked it too, hes been wriggling around tonight :cloud9:

Hope you've all had a good day! :hug:

xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

I'm glad I'm not the only one Anababe. I'm going through way too many paracetamol which I feel bad for, because you don't want to take anything, but I'm stuck for what else to do! 


Very jealous of your carvery though I have to say!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girlies,

My lovely son decided 5am was a good time to start the day today! Am off to the carboot sale in a bit to see if i can finish my weekend of bargain hunting in style :lol:
Then off to asda as didnt get that steak last night and had chip shop tea instead... Went through all the clothes and they are so sweet, he is gonna be a proper cool dude.

Hope everyone has a lovely sunday xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone 

Leah your pram sounds great hun, i wish mine was so easy to chose lol :rofl:
One more day until find out the sex and get to see my bubs im so excitied my girls are all saying a boy im 80% its another girl again so going to be very suprised if does turn out to be a boy! I just hope things get rushed and i get proper time to see my bubs as dont know when next scan will be the way things are with the hopsital. 

Hope you all have a good day xxx :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well went to Twycross zoo yesterday with OH and his kids, had a lovely day. I am still tring to choose a pram and struggling, OH isn't overly enthused at the moment but we are awaiting a funeral date for his dad so its understandable.
I have noticed any movement from baby yet. This is my first so I guess might be a whiel before I realise the feelings!

Im still having a little MS but its slowly getting better. I feel much more lively than I did a few weeks ago.

I want to go look at prams today but not sure where to go near Manchester, OH hates mothercare!!!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!

I've had a lovely lie-in today.. Well, until 8am anyway, certainly beats 4/5am... Just had a lovely cooked breakfast. I normally have cereals as breakfast 1, so babe must have really wanted it... 

Plan of action for today, I'm hoping OH risies from his pit very soon as I'd like to have a mooch around the carboot before going to the house to finish the cleaning that needs doing. I sure it's a nesting thing as the house is still covered in dust, and builders are still working hard there during the week; but it's just doing my head in the way the house is. Don't get me wrong I realise there's some stuff I can't shift or do anything about ie, the ceilings coming down etc, but I can clear the bathroom, kitchen and make the whole house smell less 'cattie'.

Maffie - Glad you had a lovely time at the zoo, hope you get to Mothercare too.

Anababe & LazyLoe - I hope your head aches start to ease very soon. Having a head ache really sucks. I've had a few this week, but think it's sleep related as I've been up so early. I've had a few early nights this week and plan to have many more next week as I'm in work all next week for 6am.. Urgh!!

Have a lovely day ladies...


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

Hope we're all having a good day so far. 

Hubby has gone for his first ever ride-out on his bike with friends. I think he was a little nervous personally cos he didn't want a cup of tea like he normally does. 

Well today is back to normal routine of housework while hubby is out.I was absolutely worn out after the walking yesterday so I will have to take it a little easier today I think and try not to over-do it. I was everso faint yesterday and have lready had a turn today....yet another thing to tell the Dr about tomorrow as well as the hayfever, bad back, palpitations, general stress and now this....it's a wonder i'm still alive!!! :rofl:

Enjoy your days everyone. Baby.love, good luck with the bargain hunting at the car boot...very jealous, would love to go to a car boot today, they are always so much fun and today looks like it might be a nice day! 

Right, I'm off to find something to watch on the telly.....if you thought that saturday night TV was bad, try Sunday Mornings!!! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. I have been very lazy again this morning....slept until 11.30am oops. OH has gone to work a very happy boy because this morning the baby kicked his hand hehe. And hes even more happy cos my sex drive is slowly coming back lol. Has anyone else started to feel like they are waddling already?! When I was walking around the shops yesterday I think everyone thought I was about 7 months pregnant lol the way I was walking plus how big my bump is. The hairdresser thought I was at least 6 months and was shocked when I told her I was only 4 months lol.


----------



## helz81

Afternoon girls
Littlekitten,yes, I became conscious of how I was walking early on..think it was around 8weeks cos nobody knew and I was convinced that someone would guess by the way I was walking...but I think it was all in my head really!

Headaches, ouch I totally sympathise,I suffered them almost daily in the 1st trimester and sometimes nothing would make it go away.

Im another car boot fan, been out at one this morning,resisted lots of stuff but couldn't resist a set of baby toys..pooh bear,tigger and eyore, they wobble around when you pull the tails. So cute! Im definatley thinking Im having a boy, found myself being drawn to the boys outfits rather than girls,didn't realise I was doing it till OH asked me if I knew something he didn't :rofl: No but this time next week I'll know!! :happydance:
Have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## helz81

Quiet on here today,you all must be snoozing,or bargain hunting!
Ive just got what I believe is a bargain off ebay...a mamas and papas millie and boris cotbed,in excellent condition and local so can collect rather than bulk up the cost with P&P. I won it for £50, it was an impulse buy (saw it with 2 mins left on the auction!) but I think Ive got a good buy there? It looks gorgeous,it's beech with white ends with millie and boris bears engraved on and the teething rails are as new apparantly. It also comes with the matress but are we meant to buy a new matress if buying a 2nd hand cot? You wouldn't think Ive done this twice before would you :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Helz - yes it is recommended that you buy a new mattress for each new baby. Wow that was a bargain. We are lucky in that our cot is being bought for us but cant get it yet because we have no room for it!


----------



## jo_79

Hi everyone dont have time to catch up on the weekends activites lol but just wanted to let you know i had my gender scan yesterday and very surprised to be on team :blue:!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## baby.love

I was right Jo :wohoo: Congrats hun xx


----------



## jo_79

I was so positive it was gonna be a girl - ooops i better stop calling him it now lol

They had 3 goes at it and in every scan so far that ive had ive always had to end up emptying my bladder so when i suggested that after the second attempt it seemed to work! I couldnt believe the pics though especially the one of the little foot!! He was flexing his fingers and hands, then lay back in typical man pose with his hands behind his head feet up and crossed over lol


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos is there any chance you can change the colour of our Due Dates on page 1 to Blue Pink or Yellow pls? - just thought it may be nice to see whos on what?
Just a thought :blush:


----------



## eswift

Jo_79 - Congratulations!! Habe fun shopping for the boys stuff..

Evening Ladies;

I've had a very busy day again today, been and cleaned the kitchen at the house, urgh! Felt really good afterwards mind, so I've only got the utility to do. May do that tomorrow or Tuesday. Tuesday might be better as it's my day off.

Before the house work we had a walk around a carboot and picked up 2 blanket sets for the cot bed. Very pleased and for less than a tenner... Other than that, I brought nowt.

Mam & Dad came to the house too today, they were surprised by how much work had been done since they were last there.

After the day I've had I feel tired but in a good way...


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls,

Honeysunshine thats a great idea for our dates :)

Well the carboot sale went well, we got Toby some boots, trainers a romper suit and a play table :)
Plus i have got a V shaped pillow and its bliss.... Very tired though as been up since 5am.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Maffie

Well I didnt end up looking at prams went to a sale at a animal charity. Got a lovely fleece swaddle new in pack for 50p


Then went up into the peak district for a meal and a walk along the reservoir


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Well I didnt end up looking at prams went to a sale at a animal charity. Got a lovely fleece swaddle new in pack for 50p
> 
> 
> Then went up into the peak district for a meal and a walk along the reservoir

Hiya Maffie, what time were you at Ladybower (if that's where you were)? We were there too


----------



## sam76

Morning all, how are we all, im so so sad today, my little dog of 15 years Toby has passed away xxxxxxx im so upset i really am, i have taken the day off work as theres no way i could of sat at my desk till 5pm!!! so sad


----------



## colsy

sam76 said:


> Morning all, how are we all, im so so sad today, my little dog of 15 years Toby has passed away xxxxxxx im so upset i really am, i have taken the day off work as theres no way i could of sat at my desk till 5pm!!! so sad

:hugs: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Sam Im sorry - I have 2 dogs, the eldest is 14 - they are like my children, I really feel for you :cry: I hope he didnt suffer too much. I know the house will feel so empty without him there, but try and remember the good times. He had an amazing life, and made it to 15 which is a major achievement!!


----------



## h702

Ah sam so sorry to hear about your dog xxx best off away from work, i think people can be really hurtful who dont have pets, they dont understand its not 'just a dog' they are your family and it is like losing a child, devastating. hope you feel better soon, just remember all the good times xxxxx


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!

Sam76 - Sorry to hear about your dog.:hugs:

Maffie - Sounds like you had a lovely day. Certainly beat cleaning!!:rofl:

Been to work already, but boy have I got the munchies.:munch:.. So far today I've had :-

2 slices of Toast, 2 short bread biscuits, 1 packet of bacon crisps, 3 tomatoes, 1 yellow pepper, 1 orange...:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:

(And I'm still hungry! Might call in for a McDonalds on the way to the house:rofl:)

I can't believe I've eaten so much since 5am! Seems strange as I've not really fancied anything so far, but today it's a different story:rofl:. I've already brought strawberries for pudding after tea tonight ooo they smelt so yummy... Think the woman in the veg shop thought I was wierd, as I'm chatting away to OH on phone telling him how nice they smelt!:rofl:. The shop looked so yummy all the bright colours the shiney red toms, the glistening oranges, the very shiney green apples all shouting at me to be brought and eaten...

Hehehe had to split the stuff into 2 bags as I couldn't carry it all in 1 bag, and had started on the toms as I left the shop...:blush: God only knows what the people thought of me as I was munching on the pepper on my way home. It was shouting out to be eaten... Honestly...

OH is collecting me soon, to take me to the house, whilst the weather's nice here I might as well crack on in the utility and get that all cleaned and smelling nice. Then tomorrow's my own day...:happydance: I've no idea what to do, might see about going swimming; or may even think about taking DS after school, but I'm not sure... I've more energy on a morning, I start flagging in the afternoon...

Hey if I don't stop eating I might be the size of a whale tomoorow and not want to get in a swimming suit... Not that I'm moaning, not really it's nice to actually want to eat rather than having to. (If you get my drift...)


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies ! 

sam76 - I am so sorry to hear about your dog xx :hug:

In good form today beatiful day outside. Have hosp app tommorrow fingers crossed they dont want to take blood. ( Last time i fainted ) 

Anyway now news today just felt like dropping by and saying hi !! :hug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Sam - sorry to hear about your dog. I was so upset when my cat died cos we had him from 5 weeks old. Some people dont understand how sad it is so its probably a good job you arent at work today.

I am a little bit sad today cos we were supposed to be going to see OH's cousin and her children today and poor Logan who has epilepsy has had 3 massive fits overnight so we cant go now. Such a shame cos we havnt seen them for a couple of weeks and we normally go every other week. Added to that I think I've come down with a cold...have had bad hayffever for weeks and now this morning I woke up feeling like absolute crap woohoo. However off to Luton to pick up the baby clothes and to see OHs family.


----------



## Chaos

Just poking my head in to wave hello before I'm off to work.

:hugs: Sam. Sorry bout your dog. I lost mine when she was 14 also. So hard.

Hope you all had a great mothers day. John got me a facial at the local spa where I get my eyebrows done. It really helped my nasty ass pregnancy skin lol. Its like its reset it, everything has nearly cleared up in 2 days!

Ok have a great day ladies :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! 

Sam, Sorry to hear about your dog. It's always hard - I had to have a day off work when my rats died so I can only imagine when you lose a much loved companion. 

Just to give you an update girls. I went to the Dr's this morning and she was really good and signed me off for 2 weeks due to stress. I went into work and dropped off the sick note to let them know what was going on and lets just say the reception was frosty. But I have 2 weeks of utter calm in which to get my head around the whole thing. I still don't know what to do but I know that I can't let it affect my health, which hopefully it wont. 

Thanks for all the support girls. I know this is going to make money tight but I'm going to get some stuff onto ebay, pawn my old jewellery that I don't wear any more and we'll get there! I know it's for the best though.....what's best for baby is best for everyone! 

While at the Dr's I was prescribed some nasal spray and eye drops for my hayfever....aparently every form of tablet is not safe in pregnancy (my Dr went through the entire book!! :rofl: She was really young, just out of medical school I think, but really with it and eager which makes a change. I was also her first appointment ever at this surgery so bless her she must have been nervous! 

Hope you have a good day ladies, xx


----------



## florabean1981

Hey all,
I you all had good weekends. I for one have had flu (not the swine kind, lol) so I've been ill the past couple of days. Went back to work today though & struggled through coz I dont get sick pay yet & can't afford to take time off otherwise. grrrrrr. On a good note, I *think* I may have felt my bubba move yesterday evening- it felt like little 'pops' if that makes sense & was doing it on & off for about 40 minutes. I'm making the assumption it's the baby as it's not something I've ever felt before, hehe. :)
Got docs check up at end of week, then my 20 week scan on the 22nd may. Can't wait! I really hope they're able to tell us the sex. Finger's crossed!
Anyways, just thought I'd stop by & send my regards to everyone. 
Have a good evening ladies (& OHs).


----------



## djgirl1976

sam, so sorry about your dog, hun. I know how it feels. Losing a pet is just awful!:hugs:
aimee-lou-glad to hear you are getting a little break and had a decent encounter with the doc. That always helps!
florabean-sorry bout the flu:( Good luck with the scan! I am hoping the same thing. If I don't find out, I will totally cave and go get another somewhere!

Had Dr. apt on Friday. Amazingly, I lost 3 pounds this month, but that still leaves me up 3 for the pregnancy. Dr. isn't worried, so I am good:)

Got my 20 week scan scheduled for 2 weeks from Wednesday. The next 2 weeks are going to creeeeeeeeeep by:rofl:. I swear it seems like I have been waiting forever!(I'm such an impatient girl)

Planted flowers this weekend, so I feel like I got a lot accomplished. Hey, the inside of my house might be a disaster, but at least my yard looks nice!:rofl:


----------



## pip holder

Hi girls, 

Hope everyone had a lovely day - am tired, pissed off and in pain so not stopping :cry: just wanted to pop by and check not missing owt

Sam :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry for you 

Aimes - am POSITIVE about the piriton - if your sprays aren't effective go and check with a pharmacist - I double checked at my obstetric consultant appointment yesterday and he said it was fine, just if I needed it when breast feeding though I may need to swap to the baby piriton syrup. The placenta stop it making bubs drowsy but it can become so from breast milk.
Lots of our new baby docs and med students have only got their knowledge from textbooks rather than experience though so see how you are-hopefully you'll be ok without eh.

Have a nice evening lovely girls xxx :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Good Evening Ladies!!

I've had a busy day, went up to the house and sorted the utility out. Found out that my tumble dryer has broken, the heating element has gone. OH is going to fix it tomorrow along with finishing off the rest of the pumbing.

The house is coming alone fast now, which is really good to see and I can't help feeling it's about time too... Builder said today that we should be able to move back in about 4 weeks:happydance: Which is really good!!:cloud9: It means we'll be able to start getting DS's room, babe's room and the rest of the house kinda sorted hopefully before the babe is here.

Gosh I'm tired now... Glad I'm not at work tomorrow... I've had so much to eat today, if I carry on eating like this the bump I have which is all baby will become fat not just baby.. Hopefully I won't have another day like today for a while..

Don't think it'll be too long before I go to bed...:sleep:


----------



## Danuta

I'm sorry for those who have a flu...many of my friends got now the flu (not Mexican flu though, thankfully!!!) and I can see how bad they feel! I cannot imagine how bad it would be to be pregnant AND have flu... so lots of good wishes and strength to you all!

I am going slowly crazy because my boyfriend, went back to Poland few weeks ago and told his parents who are very conservative that his girlfriend is pregnant (we agreed that it's better he does it while there). No surprise, it was quite a big reaction and now his mother decided she will visit us in London to help this "terrible situation". Well, it's nice of her to come and I really understand it's difficult for her to accept that we will have a baby without being married, because that's like that for our parents generation in Poland. But ohhhhhhhhhh, she annoys me!

So, we have the following situations for example:

[My boyfriend's mother, to my boyfriend, while I am there]: Oh dear, Andzrej, Dana really did put on weight didn't she? When I was expecting you I was not putting on weight. But Dana is looking quite overweight, although she was never thin I suppose.

We had also a "discussion" about names. That if I have a girl, I will like to call her Dajana, this is not acceptable because it's A. not a historical name and B. not religious. 

[to me]: Danuta, it's not nice to see so much the breasts of pregnant woman. Especially when she has got so much, ahem, bigger. You should buy a bra that is more restraining. And also, maybe it's nice to wear a different style of clothes now that you're getting already very, well, shall we say, large?

"So, when are you planning to get married? It should be as soon as possible" (x1,0000)

"Dana when you have child, you must stop to work as waitress. it;s not a job for married woman" (x1,000)

"How many times a week do you clean the floor Dana? What are you cooking for Andrzek's dinner? Man needs to have a proper meal when he gets home so late from work. What do you mean you bring food home from the restaurante? this is not as a proper housewife. When you have your baby AND YOU ARE MARRIED you will need to change this."

Now she has been here for 3 days and I already started to go quite mad. I suppose I must be patient. Does anyone have such a situation with the mother of OH? I really hope that this is just how the mother of OH is likely to behave, not because I am really failing in every way as she says!


----------



## eswift

Danuta - Every Mother-in-Law (OH Mum) is the same. No woman wether she's married or just the girlfriend will ever be good enough for OH no matter what they do as no woman can do it as well as she can for her little boy. It's a standing joke here in England... Personally I wouldn't read too much into what she's saying; at the end of the day as long as you and OH are happy with how you are and feel you are doing right where baby is concerned you really won't be going too far wrong...

As far as wearing clothes that are showing clevage, if you're not embarrassed by them why should anyone else be? I'm rather glad my boobs distract peoples eyes away from my ever increasing belly... But hey, I'm pregnant who expects me not to get rounder??? 

If you're working now and choose to continue working after baby's here, where's the problem lot's of women choose/have to go back to work. Any job's a good job as long as the money helps to pay the bills. At least that's my opinion. I'm planning on going back to work when babys here, hopefully; working very close to EDD too, if I can...

Good Luck Whilst OH Mums here, just keep counting to 10...


----------



## cinnamongirl

First off, Sam, I am so very sorry for your loss. This Friday will mark 2 years since my Cinnamon has been gone, and it is so hard. I'm imagining I will be quite the mess, so I won't be leaving the house that day!

Danuta, I'm sorry your MIL (soon to be, if she gets her wish!) is being so horrible. When I was married, my MIL hated me. I was with her son for 7 years before we married, and I was never good enough for her 'precious little boy' (only child...nuff said!) Anyways, don't let the things she says get under your skin...that's her goal!
My MIL went so far at my WEDDING RECEPTION to tell over 250 people that that was the worst day of her life...(now get this) not because she was 'losing' her son, but that she was gaining me as her daughter!!! I tell u...my mom and stepmom almost flew over the table and throttled her!!! But, needless to say, our marriage didn't work! 

on a more devious side note: Something tells me that she would just ADORE me these days...she won't be having any grandchildren which she wants desperately...and something tells me that she would've been happy with me simply for the fact that at least I'm a woman! Oh yes...I left my gay husband! ha! and she doesn't know, no one knows...

My advice to you my dear, is stick to your guns and don't let her push you around. She may be his mother, but he's chosen to have a family with you. He didn't choose her, now did he? Hang in there...she'll go home eventually! Oh, and don't ever let her make you think that you are a failure.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning everyone! 

How are we all today. I must say it feels very odd to not be at work....slept in til 9 and I'm now sat in my dressing gown. Hubby is on earlies this week so I will get to see loads of him! :happydance:

Going to write myself a list of things to do while I'm off though as otherwie I will just get very over-aquainted with home and away and neighbours!! :rofl:

I know that today I'm going to call the solicitors to see about how to go ahead and if indeed I have been bullied as badly as would appear to be the case. I spent a long time on Sunday looking up the legal definitions as I wasn't convinced but now I'm beginning to think that I am. I have been bulied on and off since I was 8 years old so I think my brain is saying it's time to stand up for myself if I'm going to be a Mummy! 

Hope we're all having a good day. Will be on later xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Aimee are you part of a union at all? They may help?


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> Aimee are you part of a union at all? They may help?

I have joined Unite over the weekend for that very reason. Hubby is already a member so we know the benefits plus if I lose/leave my job they will still look after me as his 'dependent'.


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well I hope everyone had a nice relaxing weekend. I woke up this morning full of cold (great!) and feeling like crap. Was supposed to be going into work this morning to take in my sick note but I wont be able to if I dont feel a bit better as its a Neonatal unit and therefore the babies would get very sick if I took a cold in. Picked up my ebay bargains last night before going to MIL's house where we were presented with even more baby clothes lol. Dont think this baby is going to want for any clothes til it is about 3 months old lol.


----------



## colsy

Anybody thinking of using a baby hammock? I've asked about these in the Baby and Toddler forum, but nobody's responded. Love the look of them, and they're really portable, so can be used as a cot, Moses basket and travel cot, for up to one year, so seems an ideal purchase to me. But, as ever, it's always good to hear others' opinions.


----------



## HoneySunshine

colsy said:


> Anybody thinking of using a baby hammock? I've asked about these in the Baby and Toddler forum, but nobody's responded. Love the look of them, and they're really portable, so can be used as a cot, Moses basket and travel cot, for up to one year, so seems an ideal purchase to me. But, as ever, it's always good to hear others' opinions.

We've looked at them and love the idea...but our pram doubles up as a proper moses basket (mattress etc) and my brother is buying our cot...so fantastic purchase, but Im not sure we can justify it :blush:


----------



## h702

Hey everyone. do you ever wake up and just feel in a bad mood but for no reason in particular? i feel like that today!! guess its going to be a long day at work....


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies !! Had hosp app this morning .. Just a routine one . Thank god didnt have to give bloods as I had given them at my early app ( and fainted !) so was really glad of that.. Just urine sample which was fine and then a quick meeting with the doc who suprisingly done a quick scan and I got to see baba who is getting big !!! LOL So roll on 4th of june when i get my 20wk scan and fingers crossed I find out the sex yeyyyyyyyyyyyy.. I did ask this morning if he could tell me the sex and he said no that can only be told from 16wks but im only 2 days off 16wks anyway Il just have to wait till june !! 

Hope you are all doing ok !! xx :hug:


----------



## h702

hey i get my 20week scan 4th june too!!! mines at 8.30 x


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo mine is 3rd June at 2pm when I will be 20 + 2.


----------



## aimee-lou

Grr why is it that when you set your mind on acheiving something things always get in the way. For some reason my unite membership hadn't gone through despite me getting a confirmation - grrrr which means that because my bank account is really low til thursday I cna't do it again til then. I called the CAB and they are closed until 5.30 tonight so I have to wait until then to call them. Grrrrr I really wanted to get the ball rolling on this. :hissy:

Still.....I guess it's going to be a nice lazy day with only a couple of loads of washing and ironing to do and a pizza for tea....what can I say I'm feeling lazy! :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Aimee - double check you dont have to be a member for 3 months or something before they'll take a case on.

Just a thought as my friend got stuck before xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks I will....I have just spoken to the woman at the local branch and she didn't mention anything. Hmmm will check the small print. I am also using the CAB just in case though.....legal aid or union, I have to take what I can get!! :rofl:


----------



## lindak

h702 said:


> hey i get my 20week scan 4th june too!!! mines at 8.30 x

Il actually be 19wks on the 4th of june. App is @ 2.00pm !! But I think it will never come lol


----------



## HoneySunshine

Cool, just didnt want you spending money and getting stressed if they cant help coz its an exisiting case :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

lindak said:


> h702 said:
> 
> 
> hey i get my 20week scan 4th june too!!! mines at 8.30 x
> 
> Il actually be 19wks on the 4th of june. App is @ 2.00pm !! But I think it will never come lolClick to expand...

Mines 1st June - Il be 19 & 4 - team yellow :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks hun, It's just so complicated and I really do feel like I'm in over my head already and I haven't even started! Hoping to get an appointment with a solicitor next week and then not worry about it for a few days. Probably hoping for too much. 

Btw...just to add to the scan list.....10th June, I'll be 21 weeks so once again, I'm waiting for what seems forever!! Well worth it though and I'm so excited to see our little man (convinced it's a boy despite being team yellow...I keep changing my mind though!! :rofl:) 

On a funnier note, If your OH is having trouble feeling baby kick, we accidentally discovered a way of doing it yesterday. We were 'cuddling' after DTD and hubby got kicked from an internal direction iykwim! Was so funny and he was so shocked by it! Should have seen his face!! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

HoneySunshine said:


> Mines 1st June - Il be 19 & 4 - team yellow :happydance:

I'm also having next scan on 1 June. Not sure what date I'll be then (can't be bothered to work it out right now), but quite similar to you I think, HoneySunshine. And I'm staying on team yellow, unless the sonographer tells us by accident.

xx


----------



## djgirl1976

I'm May 27th at 20+3 and I also feel like it will never get here. 2 weeks from tomorrow.
Yay!
I wish I could go back to bed today. Soooooo tired, I just kept waking up all night, but work calls, so I have to dress myself and act human!


----------



## h702

ill be 20+4 on my scan... ive been counting down the weeks for the last 6!!!! only 3 weeks on thursday now!!! this week is really dragging too


----------



## jlosomerset

djgirl1976 said:


> I'm May 27th at 20+3 and I also feel like it will never get here. 2 weeks from tomorrow.

Me too 27th May at 11.45, I will be 21+1, on the big count down now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey girls, glad to hear I'm not the only one being lazy despite the gorgeous weather is outside! Took hubby off to the airport at 5am today so thats him away for another 3wks :( I think my bump should have grown quite a bit by the time he gets back. 

We had a lovely time on his last day yesterday, went for a run to the coast and to the cinema to see Star Trek which was better than I expected. 

I really should go and hang my washing up which has been in the machine since yesterday :blush:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girlies :hugs:

Well as some of you may know i am being rescanned to confirm the babies sex! so Toby may yet be Tobina :rofl: Milton Keynes babybond have admitted that the service i got was crap and i should of been offered a rescan on the day as they cannot be sure its a boy :dohh: So Saturday i am having another gender scan

God girls i have brought so many boys clothes i am now worried! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh baby.love! Good Luck! xxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

Ah 30 mins to get dressed and have some food. I need to start getting up a few minutes earlier lol.

Good luck today babylove. 

My next scan won't be till 28 weeks. 8 weeks to go! lol.

Ok I gotta get a wriggle on. Have a great day :)


----------



## helz81

Quicky post from me before I do the housework in like 10 minutes (I can make it look like Ive spent agggges doing it though:rofl:) before I go to school to get the kids. My son is going to a party after school,its at a play centre with pub attatched so hubby says he'll treat me to some tea while the kids are playing :happydance:
AimeeLou, u go girl..never let anyone think that they are any better than you,you do right standing up to the bullys.
Babylove, I have replied to your other thread already but I'll say again, good luck for Saturday,hope you get a better scan and your mind can be put at rest.

Im looking forward to my gender scan on Sunday but I do feel a little nervous that they won't be able to tell the sex,_or _they might get it wrong :dohh:

Oh, and Sam, so sorry about your doggy :hugs:


----------



## Danuta

Good luck for the gender scans everyone...so exciting! But me, I don't want to know it, I want a surprise!

Thanks for the helpful words about my (likely) MIL to be.. Wow, cinnamongirl, yours sounds a lot worse than mine! Sorry about her (and the husband!!!). Still, I bet she misses you now, haha!

Today she has not been too bad. Apart from telling me that I should learn to cook more proper Polish food otherwise we will lose our culture. And a small session of "Oh, woe is me, how could this happen to my only son, etc etc." (my boyfriend offered to give her a biological explanation, which didn't go down too well!!!) 

The thing I hate most is she keeps on mentioning that I'm overweight, and I feel bad enough about that already, first cos I'm worried that it's not good for baby and second because I feel fat and unattractive anyway! I know that I can't help it and it's just that I am (unfortunately) one of those woman who stores fat when pregnant (all the women in my family are the same!). But it doesn't really make me feel good to have my OH's mum critisising all the time how much weight I have put on. (btw I feel the same about "revealing" clothes, I am not going to go around dressed in a sack as she would prefer just because I've gone up 3 cup sizes, ok, I might look huge but she doesn't have to look if she doesn;t like it!)
At least my boyf is being the sweetest guy in the whole world and told me that I am still beautiful to him etc etc. I am lucky to have such a guy, for that, I can put up with his mother!


----------



## eswift

Danuta - Sounds like regardless of his mother OH loves you, the way you are and the baby on the way. I think you're lucky... Hey, there's nothing wrong with being a chunky lady; I'm no string bean and I'm happy the way I am too. OH loves me just the way I am...


Baby.love - Glad you've finally managed to rebook your scan, hope all goes well this time; just think if they were wrong before you can always put the clothes on ebay. Plenty of ladies are looking for baby clothes...

Aimee-Lou; hope you manage to get all your issues with work sorted with ease and hopefully without having too many noses pushed out of joint. Good Luck!!

Chaos - I know the feeling about getting up a little bit earlier than normal, to at least managed to get breakfast and everything before work. At least I'll get a little bit of a lie-in tomorrow; not at work until 6am...

Evening Ladies!!

Today has been a long day, OH managed to finish the plumbing that needed doing. I spent most of the day watching the builders and OH. I've been shattered all day, it took me so long to wake up this morning and all afternoon feeling as though I should have been going to bed...

I've had another day of eating too, my belly has really grown. I've rounded well, my friend said yesterday that it's definately all baby bump. I've started to have to slowly raise from the sofa, as my body seems to take some time to straighten...

Anyone found this yet??

OH still hasn't felt babe move yet, but I've notice it has it's busy moments. I'm looking forward to going for our next scan, which is the Thursday during half term (last thursday in May). DS is so looking forward to going too.


----------



## Neon

Hi all. Feeling much more human again now and had my first productive day in work yesterday for what has seemed like an eternity of feeling v unenthusiastic about it all! Bump is coming on strong and feeling flutters quite often now which is very exciting! 

I've been craving cigarettes (gave up a 30 a day habbit in Jan) :dohh: and sweets and been able to drink coffee again. It's an exciting journey! My scan is a week Friday so looking forward to that! :happydance:

Hope you're all cool :wave:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning Ladies, 

Well I didn't manage to make much progress yesterday on the whole work issue....called the CAB and have been referred to the discrimination office so they will call me, hopefully today. 

Bubs is doing well I think.....all the extra sleep (I'm finally sleeping properly so a good 7 hours a night!! :happydance:) and gaining back my appetite is really helping! I've not had any stressed moments lately so not been feeling the movements I was feeling related to them....makes me think that bubs is probably a lot more relaxed now! 

I'm going to try to do something very constructive today...I hve my list of things to do so today I'm going to tackle the kitchen. It's a tip because neither me nor hubby does the dishes unless we need to (it's the only job we both hate :rofl:) so today it's going to all get done! :happydance:

Hope we have a good day ladies and enjoy this sunshine we appear to be having! :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Morning all :)

Aimee-Lou, hope things go well with the Union and CAB, it's ridiculous how you've been treated! Got my fingers crossed for you.

I'm like you in hating doing the dishes, got a pile sat there which I got as far as pouring hot water over yesterday :lol:. 

Got my 2nd (and last) exam today, and am feeling very stressed and unprepared :(. It's a topic I have very little interest in, I've struggled to see the relevance it has to my course, so motivation has been hard to come by! I feel like everything's just gone straight into my head and back out again! Fingers crossed it's not as bad as I think it's going to be /sigh.

Good luck to everyone going for scans soon. My 20 week scan is on Monday (18th May), I'll be 20+1. Am excited, but very nervous. They only do 20 week scans here if you're high risk/they think you need a detailed anomaly scan, so I'm really worried that something will be wrong with Mbaylien. If everything is ok, we'll hopefully find out which team we're on (if they'll tell us!). 

Hugs to all, hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good luck with the exam hun! I'm sure you'll do great! I usually find I do ok on those types of exams as it's a matter of 'beating the subject'! :)


----------



## eswift

Aimee-Lou; I hope you get work sorted, good luck!!!

Certainly sounds as though most of us have got through the worst of the ms and the energy lows... It seems about time...

I'm feeling a lot more positive about love, life and everything. I wish that there were more jobs about at the moment, the agency has given OH a couple of days but I guess it'll take time for them to sort something more regular. We still haven't heard about OH job seekers money, have some doubts about it... Otherwise all seems hunkydory...

Works been busy but alright, and DS is still a major pest; but isn't every 9 year old?? Maybe it's just me who's really tired...


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is feeling ok. Well I woke up this morning and have coughed so much during the night that I can barely talk this morning. Think I'm going to have to go to the GP to get some antibiotics cos the wretched cold has decided to take a trip down into my chest as usual. Managed to escape my usual winter chest infection and now its caught up with me in May :( On an upside baby was kiicking loads today.


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone!

Havent been on in a while, took a wee break!

I hope everyone is well and bumps are growing :)

Take care girls!

xx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Lovelies!

I'm just popping in quickly to say hello while I have 5 minutes at work. The other girl don't come in til 930am and the boss is with a patient at the moment, so I'm taking FULL advantage haha.

I have my first stretch marks! Not on my belly tho, on my boobs. I don't mind that so much, cause it aint as if I walk around with them out, I'm putting on about 3pts of cream on my belly a day in an effort to keep them away haha.

Is anyone else really uncomfy laying on their back now? It really makes my womb kinda ache, didn't help of course last night when the cat came to "make bread" on my belly and curl up. He's only 9lbs but it feels really heavy now. 

Babylove ~ Only a couple days to go! :)

Danuta ~ omg how can you wait?! I'd explode haha. You have a lot of patience girl. 

Eswift ~ I can't get off the sofa from laying down with out assitance now lol. I think my tummy muscle went on holiday haha.

Crap, bosses husband just walked in! Can't a girl get 5 minutes to skive in peace?!?! :rofl: 

bbl :)


----------



## helz81

Good day girls,
Yay Im 16weeks today :happydance: where the hell 16weeks has gone though I don't know!!? Feel like my body is stretching today,Ive pulled a muscle in my back. And I have an occasional sharpish pain inside my erm,lady bits :blush: I assume its my pumpkin moving, but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## littlekitten8

Helz its perfectly normal. I phoned my midwife about that a few weeks back cos I had about 10 mins of almost constant stabbing pains in my lady bits and was really worried. She said it was something we dont get told about but that most pregnant women get. So its nowt to worry about hun.


----------



## helz81

Ah thanks Kitten, did she say what the cause was?


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 
Hope we are all ok??

I have my 20 wk scan 26th may and will only be 19wks+1 but im glad i finally got my appointment through as ive been waiting ages for it.


----------



## vix1989

hey im due on the 28 th of october!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Helz she didnt say what caused it. Just that it was nothing to worry about and that it wont last.


----------



## helz81

Hope it doesn't!
Hey Vix, same date as me! x


----------



## mer01

:wave: hi ladies, just popped in to see how were all doing?? i've been missing you all loads. 

Hope you are all ok :hugs:
Mer
xxx


----------



## mer01

ahhhhhhhhhh just saw my ticker it says only 157 days to go. OMG now im freaking out :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Mer! Welcome back hunni. We'e missed you. How you doing?


----------



## mer01

littlekitten8 said:


> Mer! Welcome back hunni. We'e missed you. How you doing?

Honestly SHIE :blush: sorry for the swear :rofl:

i thought i was in labour a couple of days ago, turned out to be scar tissue tearing its agony, the worst pain i've felt in my life:rofl: :cry:
Other than that not bad, not feeling much from bubs, just really really tired. Dont really have much of a belly yet compared to the rest of you :hissy:
I want leahs :cloud9:

:hugs: glad your doing ok hun missed you all xxxx


----------



## cinnamongirl

Well, I've just come back from giving blood. :hissy: Apparently, I've also got a urinary infection...came as bit of a shock, as I've had no symptoms at all! 

So, I was moisturizing my bump yesterday, and I was on about my little purple stretchmark that's forming, and OH starts calling it Birthworm Jim (after the video game Earthworm Jim)...he's like 'no, don't get rid of birthworm Jim!' I had to laugh hysterically...I guess it could be worse...but I am determined to kill birthworm Jim...or at least fade him down a bit! :rofl:

Danuta: ya, I've had a real nightmare of a go, but that's all behind me now, and I hope they're all as happy as I am now! Don't let MIL get you down about your weight. Honestly, I used to be a pin, but since I've put on weight, I've gotten way more attention than I could ever imagine! Most men I know prefer womanly curves, so hold ur head up! I know it's hard sometimes, but really try to let her comments just roll right off your back. She's not really worth listening to. As long as your OH loves you, that's all that matters! After all, he's got to see you naked, not her! Hopefully she goes home soon! ha!

Aimee Lou: I just saw ur bump pic, and it's so cute! Not fat at all! (but I feel your pain...I've been thinking I just look fat not preg...) We'll get that round bump soon enough! And good luck with your work situation...that's terrible how they've been treating you.


----------



## djgirl1976

cinnamongirl said:


> So, I was moisturizing my bump yesterday, and I was on about my little purple stretchmark that's forming, and OH starts calling it Birthworm Jim (after the video game Earthworm Jim)...he's like 'no, don't get rid of birthworm Jim!' I had to laugh hysterically...I guess it could be worse...but I am determined to kill birthworm Jim...or at least fade him down a bit! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Sux about the UTI, though, sorry!
But Birthworm Jim...that's some good stuff:rofl::rofl:


----------



## eswift

:hugs:Morning Ladies!

How're you all today? I'm tired! Don't feel as though I slept very well, but slept fine - just don't feel as though I've benefitted from it. Mind you that could be the early starts taking their toll.:sleep:

Had a lovely reassuring chat with the big boss today, he wants to have a proper one next week, but I'm safe - he's got my best interests at heart. I could have cuddled him, just not done...:blush: He's intending on keeping me on light duties and is happy for me to be a work right up until I want to go. Plus he's happy to work things out with me for starting back afterwards.:happydance:

I kinda feel a little bit guilty for the ladies having issues with work, it's not fair! Why do they have to make things so hard, by being horrid, mean and moaning? When things can be so easily sorted. The lads at work have been great too, one said to me this morning, ignore *** as they're not thinking right, you need to look after you and babe now, and as long as you're both alright everythings fine. Plus you're over the worst now!!:hugs: Blokes can be so sweet..

Got the report from the architect today, got to take that to the solictor now. But the report says what we know, but been said by someone who's really qualified to say it.:rofl::rofl::rofl: Bring it on!!!:grr:

Hopefully, things will really start looking up, very soon!:cloud9:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! I'm just gearing myself up to tackle the filing - been piling up for nearly 2 months so going to do it today....I am....honest!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day. It's a shame it's so windy as it's lovely and warm in the sunshine! We had a little bit of good news yesterday. Hubbies pay has been sorted so he's being paid monthly rather than weekly and his first monthly pay goes in tomorrow!! Woohoo! Mean that me taking 2 weeks off work on SSP isn't going to mean that anything drastic will happen....i'm so relieved. It's not ideal but at least all the major bills are covered and we can still afford to have a nice day out on Tuesday.......we're going to Cleethorpes! Hubby used to take all his dates there when he was younger....like his signature date sort of thing. Well I've never experienced this (even his best mate was taken and he loved it! :rofl:) so I suggested we go as 'after all I am carrying his child!' :rofl:

We're going to take some piccy's while there as bump's first trip out! I'm so excited....I'm addicted to those do-nuts you get at the seaside and really want a nice portion of chips with loads of salt and curry sauce....scrummy! 

Have a good day ladies! :hug:


----------



## jlosomerset

Mmm Aimee-lou, chips n curry sauce, I can taste it now, wonder if oh fancies a trip to the chip shop tonite, hehe!!!!
We have pouring down rain here, just after I hung the washing out, typical!!
Not coping well with the lack of sleep at the mo, just can not get comfy so spending my days tired and miserable, god knows what I will be like in a few months time?!?!
Hope all you girlies are having a good day x


----------



## helz81

MMMMMMM chips n curry sauce! Think Im gonna have to make that for tea tonight, with some rice aswell.mmmmm Im soooo hungry now (and always!!)
3 days till my gender scan :happydance: Oh and my M&P cotbed is being delivered tonight,can't wait,Im so excited to see it! lol
I hung washing out as soon as I walked in from work at 1, but Im having to go out for some bread n milk ect shortly,before school run,so Im debating wether to bring it all back in before I go or take a gamble :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Looks safe enough to be me helz and I'm not that far away from you. 

I'm always hungry too but I find that I can't decide what to eat unless I'm Really Really hungry so I wait until I get really starving then eat what I fancy. 

I really cannot wait.....oh and tomorrow is take-away night. I really want that now!! I think I may have started something...sorry girls! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Yeah, Im gonna risk it and leave it out. As soon as I leave I bet the heavens opens!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well...I am starting to notice a pattern here. Everytime I log onto BnB, I see someone posting about food, and it makes me hungry!:rofl:
Go figure...a bunch of pregnant women and one of our fave topics is food!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry! :blush::rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

No need to apologize! :rofl: I do it too!!! Guilty as charged!:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

It's funny - there have been about 4-5 threads about food the last couple of days. I think we're all going through growth spurts! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im eating constantly right now! Had a 3 course LUNCH yesterday!


----------



## aimee-lou

So far today I've had - 

Sausages, pancakes and Maple Syrup - hubby' request and I just couldn't say no! :rofl:
Big glass of orange juice
Chicken and Ham paste and Pickle on ryvitas x 3
Cherry yoghurt
Banana
Leftover syrup sponge :blush:

And tonight we're having turkey and veg sweet chilli pittas ....again Hubby's choice. I am starving all the time but can't decide what to eat.....may also have to have abowl of cereal at about 4 ish as tea wont be until 9!! 

Keep me away from the kitchen!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Mmmmm foooooooood :rofl: Im having chips curry sauce and rice for tea,thanks Aimee Lou for the inspiration as I also never really know what I want to eat,just know Im so hungry!! Hubby going out with a mate to see Wolverine at the cinema later so I plan on getting the kids to bed then getting in my bed all cosy and watch what _I _want on tv. Feeling tired now,Ive been non stop all day apart from 20mins on here earlier when I got in from work. Won't need no rocking tonight :rofl:


----------



## eswift

I think we're all becoming foodies at the mo!!

I don't fancy anything much:rofl: But having Daddy doing the food is certainly one sure way of getting rid of the problem of not knowing what to eat. Thank goodness for my Daddy being a big softy...

I keep having the munchies, and cravings for thing that are really sweet... Been very good up to now, as I've been munching on fruit most of the time with plenty of crisps thrown in... Can't do without my crisps!!!:rofl:

I like the take away option too, and anything which means me not cooking... I love cooking normally, however; I can cook more now than I was weeks ago. As the smell isn't churning my tummy as much, just a little catch 22 by the time I've cooked things I've gone past wanting to eat them. The down side to a take away is, I'm ordering loads and eating very little. OH is going to have to go on a diet after babe's born. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## helz81

Talking of what weve scoffed today..
Ive had-
2 slices toast with choc spread, glass of fruit juice
dairylea spread sarnie,apple, cuppa coffee (at work)
packet of french fries crisps
4 slices fruit loaf (small slices though)with a tonne of butter :blush:

And like I said, I'm having chips,rice and curry sauce for tea shortly.
Actually today Ive not had as much as I seem to be having normally at the mo,but I have been on the go alot and havn't had the time to sit scoffing! I will tommorow though as Im not working!


----------



## aimee-lou

Gosh I'm sorry girls for starting the chips and curry sauce fetish...I'm also sorry I can't join in! :rofl: 

I've got to stop eating and get some work done. I've done some of the filing, an I'm going to burn a load of stuff in the fireplace tonight to get rid of load of stuff....another benefit of an open fire...no need for a shredder! But other than that, nothing at all done. Just sat and watched 'How Clean is your House' and not got the irony until now! :rofl:

Right....back in 1 hour and then I can have abowl of special K to tide me over. My reward for having cleaned and tidied the kitchen! Look at me...I'm bribing myself with food! :rofl:


----------



## sam76

Hello all, how we all feeling, i cant stop eating Starbursts!!! think my little boy likes them too xxxxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone 

Just been out and spent loads on clothes for my little man, asda have a half price sale on and ive brought loads :wohoo:
Ive got his pram, carseat so im getting there my parents have said they will keep all the big stuff there which is good as dont really want it in the house yet.
As for cravings mines orange juice and fanta! My oh might be losing his job he works for BT finds out in next few weeks so this isnt good news :cry:

Hope everyone is ok xx :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Cant believe how early I had to get up this morning. Had to be at the hospital for 9am for physio. Now cant be bothered to move from the sofa to do anything cos Im shattered. Hope everyone is feeling ok.


----------



## eswift

bumpn3gals - :hugs: It'll be a rather tenative time for all of you, I'm so sorry. There's never a good time to loose a job, OH was made redundant by DHL 3 weeks ago. We've still not heard how much he's due to get for job seekers. He's been lucky and has managed to do a couple of days for an agency (ironically driving for BT) but other than that he's heard nothing back from anyone. It's disheartening!:hugs: I'm always hopeful, I really hope he get something soon... I'm not making excuses for OH but there seem to be so few jobs about at the moment. Even many of the jobs in the job centre are for agencies and are temporary. As I say I really feel for you at the moment, as it really does suck...

Today at work I finally managed to get a little over time (a full 30mins):happydance: Cant remember the last time I got any, bet I don't get much of it though... Been in since 5.30, but really didn't want to be there, had 2 funny turns (shakes and hot flushes, so bp & sugars are still an issue) finally got myself sorted after 1st turn and 20 mins later had another. Felt such a fool, had to laugh afterwards though as I felt babe was telling me I should have still been zzzzing away... After preping 2 & a bit frames I went and took part of a route too, which is how I got the over time... hehehe every little helps...

Thank Goodness I've tomorrow to go, and then I can have a lie in. Feel as though these early starts are taking there toll slightly... No family time on an evening, I'm ready for bed with DS and up before the sun rise on a morning... Can't have it every which way though... Can I???


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

Can I go back to bed?! :)


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls,

I feel so tired hence my abscence .. yesterday i was up from 4am till gone midnight. Then this morning i was up at 5! my son has a cold so he is waking up in the night and at stupid o'clock in the morning. 

Oh well 1 more sleep till we confirm babies sex, i keep having visions of us being told girl! But am pretty sure its a boy, but from things i have read babies genitals are not formed enough until 18 weeks to be seen on a gender scan..makes me wonder why babybond and places like it offer scans so early, i have read alot of cases of it being wrong at the very early stage of 16 weeks. 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! Well today is the day that I am going to do something about work! I've been off for a week and I have really enjoyed my time at home. Now I feel I need to get a move on and sort this before I go back after the bank holiday and guess what....no-one is answering the flipping phone anywhere!! Being at home I had forgotten the 12-1 rule! :rofl:

How are we all today. This whole job thing really does suck. We had a scare last week but hubby has received a letter saying his job is safe and has even been told he may get a permanent site (at the moment he's a relief so does all of them in his rota covering days off) in the near future....which would be really nice when baby is here. I know we're really lucky to have this and I feel for you girls who are struggling....I've been there before and it's not nice. 

How are we today girls? Good luck tomorrow baby.love - hope that they get a nice clear answer for you and better service too! 

Have a good afternoon :hug:


----------



## helz81

Arrrggg don't tell me that babylove *fingers in ears,la la la la la* lol
I am worried it might be too early to tell accuratley (I'll be 16+4 on Sunday when I have the scan) but then didn't Anababe have her gender scan at 15+4 and they saw the gender clear as day?
Ah well, if I find out the sex,and they are very sure they are right,then great but if not at least I'll see my little pumpkin again :cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

Helz from what i have read, if they get a good view then the accuracy is pretty good, but my at my scan the sonographer seemed to be making excuses. 

1, i was too early
2, baby was laying funny
3, "we will go for boy"

SO my thoughts are that he wasnt sure at all and just said all these things because he was just guessing! I am sure you will be fine Helz dont worry hun, i have been told what happened to me is rare. Anababe as you say clearly saw her baby boy's crown jewels :)

I am just scared as i have brought so much boy stuff now :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Ive bought a few girl outfits and a few boy outfits :rofl: talk about covering both options eh! They were bargains though and the stuff I don't end up needing I'll put on ebay.


----------



## djgirl1976

Good morning girls!
Hope everyone is well and got plenty to eat yesterday!:rofl::rofl:
Good luck babylove....I have to say, if the days do not move a little quicker so I can find out what this baby is, I am going to fall right off the deep end:hissy:
I am soooo sick and tired of waiting. I think because moving in here to 2nd in week 14, I have sat and watched over and over and over while other people are finidng out. It must make it more painful or something!:rofl:
Makes time seem like it is going soooooo slow. I am sure I am not the only one. 
I think I need to go back to bed. I keep yawning, but a snack is calling my name, so I think it will win out over sleep.


----------



## helz81

Im feeling abit queasy today girls. Been round a friends house this morning and had 2 coffees,so I think maybe this is why. Im also having period pains,which is freaky..feel like Im gonna come on any minute!! Babys fine though,Im feeling little movements so thats lovely.


----------



## aimee-lou

Arghh! I've just left the worst telephone answerphone message ever....I couldn't remember my own phone number! I said 'my number is....' and then my mind went blank. I then said the wrong number altogether. In the end I jutst hung up the phone!! Arggghhhh...baby brain strikes again! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

helz81 - I'm feeling rather rough today, not really sure why, I've been back to bed and I've had my 2 breakfasts. I'm feeling out of sorts and rather groggy. I'm not sure if my hayfever's playing up or if I've gained the cold back. Either way I feeling rough..

It's not long until I go to collect DS from school and at the mo I feel as though I've missed the entire day by being up so early and in bed since lunch time.


----------



## djgirl1976

aimee-lou said:


> Arghh! I've just left the worst telephone answerphone message ever....I couldn't remember my own phone number! I said 'my number is....' and then my mind went blank. I then said the wrong number altogether. In the end I jutst hung up the phone!! Arggghhhh...baby brain strikes again! :rofl:

Oh, I hate it when I have moments like that!:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just going to keep ringing until someone answers as I don't think they will get my number right from the message and I'm too embarrassed to leave another message....it wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't calling up for legal advice! :rofl: Whoops...I look like a right head-case!


----------



## lindak

djgirl1976 said:


> Good morning girls!
> Hope everyone is well and got plenty to eat yesterday!:rofl::rofl:
> Good luck babylove....I have to say, if the days do not move a little quicker so I can find out what this baby is, I am going to fall right off the deep end:hissy:
> I am soooo sick and tired of waiting. I think because moving in here to 2nd in week 14, I have sat and watched over and over and over while other people are finidng out. It must make it more painful or something!:rofl:
> Makes time seem like it is going soooooo slow. I am sure I am not the only one.
> I think I need to go back to bed. I keep yawning, but a snack is calling my name, so I think it will win out over sleep.


I feel the same !! I could burst I am so excited about seeing my baby again. I have to wait till 4th June to find out ... And you know what I am sick of people telling my that its not right to find out the sex that is the special part waiting to find out .... 
baby.love good luck tommorrow !


----------



## aimee-lou

Well girls that was an interesting phone call! 

I have been advised to lodge a formal grievance with my employer, stating all of the problems I have had with their behaviour. If it continues at any point within my remaining time at work (15 weeks!) I have the right to follow on to tribunal and will be supported through the Union representation system! 

I didn't realise it was so serious.....I expected them to say 'suck it up love' or write a letter and go back. Nothing quite like this! 

I'm going to write the letter over the next few days and send it recorded next Monday so that my boss has all week to respond. I would love to be a fly on the wall when that arrived on his desk!! (Sorry to sound vindictive but I feel all militant now!! :) ) 
Hope you have a good rest of the day girls. I'm off to make myself some lunch before settling down to write my first draft. :hug:


----------



## djgirl1976

lindak said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls!
> Hope everyone is well and got plenty to eat yesterday!:rofl::rofl:
> Good luck babylove....I have to say, if the days do not move a little quicker so I can find out what this baby is, I am going to fall right off the deep end:hissy:
> I am soooo sick and tired of waiting. I think because moving in here to 2nd in week 14, I have sat and watched over and over and over while other people are finidng out. It must make it more painful or something!:rofl:
> Makes time seem like it is going soooooo slow. I am sure I am not the only one.
> I think I need to go back to bed. I keep yawning, but a snack is calling my name, so I think it will win out over sleep.
> 
> 
> I feel the same !! I could burst I am so excited about seeing my baby again. I have to wait till 4th June to find out ... And you know what I am sick of people telling my that its not right to find out the sex that is the special part waiting to find out ....
> baby.love good luck tommorrow !Click to expand...

I know, don't the days just creeeep by?!:rofl:
Whatever! I have had people give me that load of crap about surrpises, too! Seriously, I think that is a choice people make. Do they not realize the big surprise for me was finding out I was going to be a mom?!?! Helllloooo??!!!?!! The way I look at it, there are 3 big surrpises over a 40 week span, here. 
1st-finding out you are expecting
2nd-finding out whether you are having a boy or a girl
3rd-getting to see your LO face to face!
The way I look at it, findng out spaces those 3 things over your whole pregnancy experience!
For the girls who want to wait, I have no idea how they have that control. 
I don't. Same reason I cannot say no to dessert right now!
It isn't like you are ruining anything, IMO, and I want to know because unisex clothes and colors do not appeal to me. 
My friend has 3. She found out on her first 2. 1 was a girl, next was a boy. By the 3rd, they had both, so they waited for a surprise. That I might be able to do, but not right now.


----------



## cinnamongirl

I too am eagerly waiting to find out what team we're on! I have such a strong feeling that she will be a she, and I can't wait to find out!!!! I have my scan on May 27, so it's not far, but far enough to make me antsy!

I feel shitty today. It's the second anniversary of my dog Cinnamon's passing, and I still miss her so much that it's just killing me. To make me feel a bit better, here's a pic of my lovely girl...maybe it will give u gals a chuckle also...Hallowe'en pic...obviously my girl is an absolute angel!
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/porkchop_13/Pets/CCI00030.jpg

Ok, and this one always makes me smile (I even made this one into greeting cards!)
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/porkchop_13/Pets/CCI00025-1.jpg

Hopefully this will cheer up anyone who's not havin a great day. 

I feel sad today also as my dad lost his 25 year job at General Motors yesterday...it was such a sad thing to see, as most of my family works/worked there in my hometown. It's such a shame to see so many people put out of work with nothing really to go to.

Anyways, I'm gonna stop depressing myself and others so much. Hope u gals have a great day. At least the sun is shining!


----------



## Chaos

Ah another day, another dollar.

I'm off to the mall afterwork today to see if I can get a non shocking swim suit. 

Babylove ~ I cunno about them not being formed enough, at our 13 week scan they told us she was a girl. I think it more depends on the skill of the person doing the ultrasoud ...

DJgirl ~ No let sleep win! Sweet lovely sleep! I didn't hardly get a wink last night, between Autumn, snoring and the cats I have no chance haha.

Helz ~ Hope you feel better :)

Cinnamongirl ~ Your doggy is lovely. That 2nd photo is great!! Sorry you're feeling sad about her :(

Ok I suppose I better do some actual work. I'm gonna be stuck here late today as the boss is already 40 minutes behind with patiens (YAY!) and the next 3 are whiners who take a while so will put us more behind! :hissy:


----------



## Danuta

So sorry for your dad's job and about cinnamon's anniversary. The picture's are so cute!
my MIL 2b is going back to poland tomorrow..and about time!!
is anyone else finding they are losing all bladder control these days? I spent just about the whole morning running to the toilet! Embarrassing! :D


----------



## cinnamongirl

Yay! MIL is going home! You must be so excited for that! You've put up with alot, and u deserve a pat on the back (and a stiff drink if u weren't preg!) here's a non-alc. drink :wine:

I find myself running to the bathroom, and then only having a trickle! It's so maddening!

Thanks ladies for your kind words...I'm feeling ok so far...I have tons of housework to do, so that should occupy my thoughts. I think I'll go out later and enjoy the sunshine for Cinnie, as she loved to lounge and soak up the sun!


----------



## djgirl1976

cinnamongirl...:hugs:for you on a tough day! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Chaos said:


> Ah another day, another dollar.
> 
> I'm off to the mall afterwork today to see if I can get a non shocking swim suit.
> *
> Babylove ~ I cunno about them not being formed enough, at our 13 week scan they told us she was a girl. I think it more depends on the skill of the person doing the ultrasoud ...*
> 
> DJgirl ~ No let sleep win! Sweet lovely sleep! I didn't hardly get a wink last night, between Autumn, snoring and the cats I have no chance haha.
> 
> Helz ~ Hope you feel better :)
> 
> Cinnamongirl ~ Your doggy is lovely. That 2nd photo is great!! Sorry you're feeling sad about her :(
> 
> Ok I suppose I better do some actual work. I'm gonna be stuck here late today as the boss is already 40 minutes behind with patiens (YAY!) and the next 3 are whiners who take a while so will put us more behind! :hissy:

I know what you are saying hun and thats what i thought, but the company who scanned me are paying for me to have another scan as they agree the last one was inconclusive, i have also been told that the pic pointing out "boy" bits isnt correct as the part they are pointing to is far to high up to be genitals, I obviously trusted him at 1st as i have over 150 items of boys clothes which i have brought within 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## sam76

Babylove, what time is the scan ???


----------



## baby.love

Sam its a 4pm! so got to wait alllllllllllll day :(

But it takes 2 hours to get there so that will waste some time :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Find out already! Now I am dying to know if you will have to sell a bunch of boy stuff on ebay!:rofl:


----------



## eswift

Baby.love - hope you have a better experience this time!

cinnamongirl - I'm sorry that you feel sad about your Dog. Plus it's a hard time for everyone at the moment with jobs, they're all at risk at the moment. If it's the same over there as it is here there seem to be so few permanent jobs and so many people trying for the same job too.

danuta - I'm having the same problem about dashing to and from the toilet. As I have a cough again, I'm backwards and forwards all day. As the more I cough the more I need to pee...

Starting to feel better now after a bag of sour cola bottles... Yummy!! I don't normally eat the fizzy sweets, but fancied them. As to what I fancy for tea I've no idea...


----------



## sophie0610

Dear Oct mums, i am due on the 6th Oct, just joined this web, haven't figured out how to post the questions yet, i started feeling better from 13 weeks, now feeling good, but i suffered pain from bottom, did everyone have that problem? Thanks. Sophie xx


----------



## baby.love

djgirl1976 said:


> Find out already! Now I am dying to know if you will have to sell a bunch of boy stuff on ebay!:rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I have got the cutest stuff and will be so sad if i have to sell it :cry:


----------



## florabean1981

Heya everyone. Hope you've all had good weeks? :)

I'm starting to feel better now & finally getting over my stupid flu... 

Has anyone else experienced like a second coming of morning sickness? The past 2 days I've got up, peed like an elephant, then puked all over my feet!!! (TMI, sorry). Actually made me smile at the time, but just wondering if it's normal to get morning sickness at 19 weeks or whether it's still my flu-y symptoms is all.

I've got my 20 week scan (I'll be exactly 20 weeks on the day, lol) on 22nd May at 1:50pm. I am so excited about seeing my ababy again. Especially since in the last 6 days I've been feeling it move. It's defo 'real' and awesome now. :) The only thing I'm worried about is that a girl I work with told me the hospital I'm having my scan (St Marys in Portsmouth) at has a no telling the sex policy & I'm gutted coz I really wanted to know if I was on team pink or team blue & now I'm gonna be team yellow regardless. Not that it matters I guess in the long run, but it's disappointing to know I can't find out & I can't really afford a private scan... Such is life I guess! I kinda think it's a boy, but my OH is convinced 100% that it's a girl. We've got £10 riding on it, hehehe.

Anyways, I'm now gonna go eat my apple strudel & custard... giving myself a treat tonight! lol.

Take care everyone.


----------



## florabean1981

Oh and welcome Sophie! :)
I'm quite new here too. Hope you're doing well?


----------



## djgirl1976

baby.love said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Find out already! Now I am dying to know if you will have to sell a bunch of boy stuff on ebay!:rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I have got the cutest stuff and will be so sad if i have to sell it :cry:Click to expand...

Well, if you do...make sure Bumpkins get first dibs!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Lmao are you trying to tell me you think its a girl Djgirl?


----------



## baby.love

Right girls i may be mad, but i have been studying my scan pic... I have written where each leg is and the bottom.. Please someone tell me how the bit he marked as boy can be! as its too far up from the bottom to be genitals, can you spot anything that could be babies bits? lol



If the pic is too small i will upload it from photobucket, i just would love an opinion from my Bumpkins :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Baby.love - those 2 lines look like fingers to me! We had them on our scan.....
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## baby.love

OMG Aimee they do look like yours, so am i right in thinking that is NOT a willy?!

It just seems to high up :confused:


----------



## aimee-lou

That was my 12 week dating scan so I don't know but NO - I can definitely say that unless we both have very well endowed little gents on our hands....no, not a willy. May well still be a boy but I think your sonographer was rushing/guessing. 

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## baby.love

:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee:

4000 Posts


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats baby.love :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sam76

babylove goodluck xxxxxxxxx keep us posted xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Looking forward to the update and more pics baby.love, good news you get to see your bubba again thou x


----------



## djgirl1976

baby.love said:


> Lmao are you trying to tell me you think its a girl Djgirl?

:rofl::rofl:Nope, not at all, except you and Aimee almost have me convinced from the picture studies you are conducting!:rofl::rofl:
I was just sayin...Bumpkins should get first bids on the cute clothes, mostly because we have provided expert gender identification opinions, moral support, and ummm, whatever. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, girl, but hey, I would love to get to go buy dresses, if it were me:happydance::rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby has had a look and this is what he thinks. 

It's by no means gospel (and I never said either way! :rofl:) but this is what he thinks would make more sense. 

Good Luck from both of us tomorrow.....and I hope your shopping trips weren't wasted!

p.s. Hubby is going with boy too :)
 



Attached Files:







Toby @ 16+3 (with Drew's modifications).jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Lazy Leo

Wow Aimee-Lou, what does your hubby do? That's a good interpretation of the photo - I have absolutely no idea whatsoever lol!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Aimee say thanks to your hubby, although we never got a head shot that much i am sure of as for the *whole 5 mins* he was zoomed in down the bottom end .. Bless him for examining it though... So Thank you Mr Aimee :D

Girls i will be shattered by the time of the scan, i have been up since 5.30! I am very excited though and hope adrenalin carries me through the day.

Hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend x


----------



## Maffie

Good luck with the scan baby.love

Mornign all had a bad day of sickness yesterday at work and they kept asking why aren't you working where were you so one girl when I left the room said she's in work and throwing up constantly and you do know she has high BP. She really stuck up for me.

Need to sort loads of stuff for ebay this weekend I have loads of clothes im never going to wear and most is new :dohh: hoping to go see the pram I think I want too. Just hope the rain stays off as sick of getting wet on the bike.


----------



## diz

Maffie said:


> Good luck with the scan baby.love
> 
> Mornign all had a bad day of sickness yesterday at work and they kept asking why aren't you working where were you so one girl when I left the room said she's in work and throwing up constantly and you do know she has high BP. She really stuck up for me.
> 
> Need to sort loads of stuff for ebay this weekend I have loads of clothes im never going to wear and most is new :dohh: hoping to go see the pram I think I want too. Just hope the rain stays off as sick of getting wet on the bike.


Work can be such a ball ache some times!!!!!! Its good that some one stuck up for you!

Which pram are you thiniking of getting.... I have not got a clue! I need to start reading some reviews. All i know is its got to be good 'off road' living in rural wales demands that at least!!!!


----------



## diz

sorry - did not realise i was posting in the october girlies threed..... hope no one minds !!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies... "Mr Aimee-Lou" here, AKA Drew. Lazy Leo I'm a bus inspector so I am by no means more clued up than the next person when it comes to these things, although I flew through a biology A-Level and fully expect to be doing a biology degree soon (I was looking at going into medicine, but now I would rather go into teaching). Baby Love, I used the "boy bits" as an orientation... If they are saying the bits are down there, it would make sense that everything else would be, but as you were there, you'd obviously have a better idea! Hope your scan this aft goes okay! and for the record, I've got a tenner on a boy for you... Anyone else wanna take the bet? (also for the record I have 10quid on us having a boy... I had a really vivid dream in the delivery room meeting him for the first time!)


----------



## Pocketbird30

Afternoon girls hope you are all feeling well and beginning to bloom?
Got me triple test results back this morning and they have come back as 1 in 290 which is a negative but I cant help thinking its very close to the cut off point. I'm 30 and average is 1 in 900 for my age group. At that level they do not advise amniocentesis and to be honest I want to stay well clear of that. Has anyone had similar results, am I just panicking myself unecessarily?


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning Drew! I am betting boy for Leah too hehe. 

Good luck with your scan this afternoon Leah hunni. Hope you get a definite result this time. Will be thinking of you.

I am having to stay on Team Yellow cos OH has put his foot down and said there is no way he wants to find out. And I'm fed up of the arguments so I am giving up lol. 

Spent all this morning panicking cos I hadnt felt Titch move since the day before yesterday and its a pretty active baby. Then as I was laying there thinking....hmm I think I will phone the midwife in a bit...2 little kicks hehe. As if Titch was saying 'It's ok mummy I was just having a lazy day....I'm fine really!' Hehehe.


----------



## Maffie

I dont think im feeling kicks yet. I sometimes feel a bit weird in my stomach but dont know what that is


----------



## bonfloss

Hi, hope everyone is well. Just back yesterday from 1 week in Menorca - was very relaxing and good weather but for all those going to Spain - get saving!! Prices have definitely rocketed since our last trip.

On a good note, 20 week scan is 1st June so not long to wait :)

xx


----------



## Chaos

baby.love said:


> I know what you are saying hun and thats what i thought, but the company who scanned me are paying for me to have another scan as they agree the last one was inconclusive, i have also been told that the pic pointing out "boy" bits isnt correct as the part they are pointing to is far to high up to be genitals, I obviously trusted him at 1st as i have over 150 items of boys clothes which i have brought within 2 weeks :dohh:

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/thud.gifhttps://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/thud.gifI thought I had a lot of outfits with TEN haha


----------



## Chaos

aimee-lou said:


> Morning ladies... "Mr Aimee-Lou" here, AKA Drew. Lazy Leo I'm a bus inspector so I am by no means more clued up than the next person when it comes to these things, although I flew through a biology A-Level and fully expect to be doing a biology degree soon (I was looking at going into medicine, but now I would rather go into teaching). Baby Love, I used the "boy bits" as an orientation... If they are saying the bits are down there, it would make sense that everything else would be, but as you were there, you'd obviously have a better idea! Hope your scan this aft goes okay! and for the record, I've got a tenner on a boy for you... Anyone else wanna take the bet? (also for the record I have 10quid on us having a boy... I had a really vivid dream in the delivery room meeting him for the first time!)

Hey Drew!! :)

Biology degree .. pffft, I aint being funny but most men can't find their willy to hit that big empty circle in the middle of the loo, never mind locate it on a scan ;) :rofl:


I reckon BL is having a boy also :)


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies!!

I sure that baby.love is having a boy too...

Mr Aimee-lou; you did really well to make anything out of the picture as to me it just looked a blurr...

I'm hoping to find out what we're having when we go for our scan. DS is so excited about it too, he's hoping for a boy, so he can teach it to be a menace. OH is hoping for a girl so he can be twisted around her little finger and I'm convinced it's a girl. Either way we could be totally wrong and end up with another terror and along as we get through this wee'll be fine, can't change it anyway... It'd be nice to know as they couldn't tell with DS as he kept his bit well hidden... Not that he hides his body away now; and always shakes his backside at us when he gets out of the bath, at the top of the stairs on the way to his bedroom to get dressed... Little sod! But he's so funny...

Today has been another long day, was in work for 5.30 and on my way home at 9.30! Had breakie 2 and lunch; quick snooze on the sofa and when I woke. Mam and Dad were ready to go away in their caravan for a week... Bliss... Feel as though I can let out a big sigh...

Going to try to do a small scrap book with DS this week and try to keep him away from the pc for a while as since we've been here he has spent far too much time on it and had far too many late nights. He's arguing a lot with us and crying at some of the daftest things. He's shattered, but my Mum keeps over ruling us for bedtimes, sweets and I'm sure you get the rest..

Have a lovely weekend!! Hope the weather improves very soon - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## colsy

Just felt the need to post this, as other girls out there who feel like me might be reassured that they're not "abnormal"! We were in Sheffield yesterday and, because we were passing, we went into Mothercare World. It was horrible! I haven't been into a Mothercare shop since I was a very young child, and now I know why. Blimey, there is so much more we can do for our children than simply spend, spend, spend -- and yet, if you have so much as five minutes in Mothercare, you'd think that spending money is the only thing you can possibly do to make your new baby a happy baby. We looked at some prams and felt completely uninterested -- eBay, here we come instead.

If you feel the need to go out and buy lots of things for your baby, I defo suggest a trip to John Lewis instead. The staff are helpful, are generally over the age of 14 (MC, take note!), and know what they're talking about. Plus, they actively encouraged us to not buy certain things because people only use them for a short time and so they're a waste of money. Good on you, JL.

Rant over. Bump growing. And wishing I was going on holiday. xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Doesn't sound like a good mothercare experience Colsy. Glad that JL was better for you. Mr Drew Aimee-Lou I think you did a great job on the scan but I am not taking you up on your bet as I do believe you are right!

Eswift that's tough with the parents. I hope you manage to put your foot down soon. 

Glad titch moved for you littlekitten. My wee one moved las weekend for the first time (i thought) but I've had nothing since :(


----------



## Chaos

And for your viewing pleasure .. 20 weeks pic. Half way there :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/20weeks.jpg


----------



## Chaos

colsy said:


> Just felt the need to post this, as other girls out there who feel like me might be reassured that they're not "abnormal"! We were in Sheffield yesterday and, because we were passing, we went into Mothercare World. It was horrible! I haven't been into a Mothercare shop since I was a very young child, and now I know why. Blimey, there is so much more we can do for our children than simply spend, spend, spend -- and yet, if you have so much as five minutes in Mothercare, you'd think that spending money is the only thing you can possibly do to make your new baby a happy baby. We looked at some prams and felt completely uninterested -- eBay, here we come instead.
> 
> If you feel the need to go out and buy lots of things for your baby, I defo suggest a trip to John Lewis instead. The staff are helpful, are generally over the age of 14 (MC, take note!), and know what they're talking about. Plus, they actively encouraged us to not buy certain things because people only use them for a short time and so they're a waste of money. Good on you, JL.
> 
> Rant over. Bump growing. And wishing I was going on holiday. xx

We don't have a mothercare over here, but we do have babys r us. I was very over whelmed when we went in. There are so many versions of one product. Craziness.

They do have some nice stuff in there tho. And not outrageously expensive either. We put a pram on our registry that also is a car seat and a toddlers pram. Is like 160 bucks .. around 100 quid. I thought it was a really good deal seeing as it would last a few years. Then we just put essential stuff on like bottles, sterilizer, a bouncer, a bath, a sling and that's it. All that crap in there, I never remember having all that stuff when my brothers and sisters were born. It was a buggy, a changing mat, a nappy bag, a bouncer and a crib and that was about it lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! I too think it's a boy for baby.love - and Drew did a great job of interpreting the scan....took him ages! :rofl: He'll be really chuffed to see how many responses he got. I'll ring him and let him know as he was nervous about writing on a 'girls' forum! :rofl:

Good day today, had a healthy breakfast then to ASDA - spent far too much money but it's 2 weeks shopping so don't suppose it's too bad. 

Hope we're all having a good day....I'm off for a nap now as the shopping really took it out of me....as did the amount of parents dragging their children around the shop on a saturday afternoon (I don't normally shop at that time and now I remember why!!) I have even had to take a paracetamol as it gave me such a headache! 

Sorry to hear about your Mothercare experience colsy....if you think that's bad try Mama's and Papa's!! It's about 25% more on top of mothercare for basic stuff....and if you want to dress your child to match the decoration then yay, you're in the right place! (no offence to anyone shopping there - I will probably get a couple of bits from there but it's all so expensive!). I know what you're saying about the 'spend and you'll have a happy baby' mentality....I think it's a sign of the times tbh as it never used to be like that. We tend to go into places like that witha very definite list otherwise it's going to be a very expensive venture!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

We have a list of what we are getting and we arent buying anything else cos otherwise we would need to take out another loan just to have the baby! Luckily for us alot of stuff is getting bought or donated to us. Our list so far....

Cot - nan
Pram - mum and OHs grandparents
Moses basket and curtains - OHs cousin
Baby bath, steriliser, bouncer, clothes - baby sister
Blankets, nappies, toilettries, clothes, baby monitors - my parents
Car seat, clothes, towels - OHs parents.


----------



## Chaos

Woah baby brain just struck. I just sat down with eggs and toast for breakfast and went to cut it and discovered I had 2 knifes :blush:


----------



## helz81

Hurry up back Babylove,you have us all in suspenders again :rofl:

OMG OMG OMG it's my gender scan tommorow!! Im so excited but nervous too! Will be here tommorow night with the results as when weve had the scan we are planning on going into Leeds for a look around the shops.
Anyone want to have a guess on the sex for fun?

No sickness,just mild nausea untill around 10weeks
Not much of a bump but weight piled on hips and stomach
spotty
HUGE boobs
hairy :rofl:
addicted to salt n vinegar crisps

None of those things are probably relevant to the sex but hey it's just abit of fun. For the record, I am thinking boy. Not sure why,just a gut feeling. Also if you look at the pic of my 12week scan (my avvie) it looks like a boy cos of the big belly lol


----------



## Mumof42009

helz81 said:


> Hurry up back Babylove,you have us all in suspenders again :rofl:
> 
> OMG OMG OMG it's my gender scan tommorow!! Im so excited but nervous too! Will be here tommorow night with the results as when weve had the scan we are planning on going into Leeds for a look around the shops.
> Anyone want to have a guess on the sex for fun?
> 
> No sickness,just mild nausea untill around 10weeks
> Not much of a bump but weight piled on hips and stomach
> spotty
> HUGE boobs
> hairy :rofl:
> addicted to salt n vinegar crisps
> 
> None of those things are probably relevant to the sex but hey it's just abit of fun. For the record, I am thinking boy. Not sure why,just a gut feeling.

Its a Boy! I bet you lol 
I was same as you and found out was having a boy monday xx


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> And for your viewing pleasure .. 20 weeks pic. Half way there :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/20weeks.jpg

You're looking very curvacious...and like you're getting pretty tan, too...
have you been in the sun?

Almost got DH to go to Babies R Us today, but instead we got him new glasses. They are hot. :rofl: I have a thing for men in glasses, although when I have to remind him to take them off when we're going to bed, it's pretty funny. He tried contacts but hates them. Wants to try laser surgery. 

The other big highlight of my day so far was going to a breakfast buffet!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl: I feel like a hippo but I probably had at least a half pound of bacon, and biscuits with sausage gravy and it was soooooo good!

Now it is time for a little housework. Boo:dohh:
Hope all you ladies are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## sam76

No news on babylove yet, she did say its a 2 hour journey, so she going to be knackered when she gets back, hopefully babylove is happy xxx cant wait to hear the news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

We've been and had a KFC for tea, yummy!!! I'm not too keen at the moment on the plain chicken but I have a think for the spicy chicken...

Mam & Dad called to say there at the site safe and sound. Only had 3 storms on the way down, I hope they have lovely weather the rest of the time..

Chaos - You have a lovely sweet bump. I'm getting rather excited about coming up to the half way point. I'm surprised by how fast it's come around.


We've had a break through on OH job front. One of the lads I work with also works for a bus company and has contacted the boss, he's told OH to call them next week to go see them as they're short on drivers and are interested in him working there. I'm hopeful that OH will do ok, he was an inspector and driver for buses years ago, he did it for years and years too...

I'd rather he had a regular job, rather than us having to rely and pester the agency week in week out... Plus I'd like for OH to be able to have benefit of his redundancy pay out. I'm hoping that all things go well next week...


----------



## baby.love

Hey girlies, just incase you aint seen my thread.

Milton keynes babybond got it wrong, we are having a little girl :) Todays scan was amazing and totally blew us away.. We got to see her in 4D and she is so pretty :cloud9:

I am shattered now so gonna chill out, will be back later xxx


----------



## cinnamongirl

Congrats on Team Pink Baby.love!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats!!


----------



## dom85

Massive congrats on your baby girl, couldn't beleive it when I saw your thread, you'll have a good story to tell her later though :)

Are you still going to keep the pram you got?


----------



## baby.love

Dom85 i sold the red Quinny, but have got my dream pram now and its black so going to look amazing with pink blankets x


----------



## baby.love

Helz good luck today hun, i'll be thinking of you... I vote team PINK


----------



## dom85

Well at least you didn't get loads of boy stuff :)

I was tempted to buy some boys clothes the other day as I'm so sure I'm having a boy, but after what you've been through I will defeinately wait for confirmation


----------



## baby.love

dom85 said:


> *Well at least you didn't get loads of boy stuff
> *
> I was tempted to buy some boys clothes the other day as I'm so sure I'm having a boy, but after what you've been through I will defeinately wait for confirmation

Erm yes i did :dohh: I have so much to sell now, when we got told boy we brought around 150 items! Plus have all my little boys stuff to sell that he has grown out of...

So thats over 300 items to go on ebay later!!! 

Luckily i can use the money we make to buy girl stuff... :rofl::rofl: God if i dont laugh i'll cry!


----------



## dom85

OMG! I thought it was just some clothes that you bought :dohh:

At least you get to shop again!


----------



## baby.love

I wish Dom, i went nuts buying things, But it was fun anyway so never mind and like you say i get to do it all again now!


----------



## djgirl1976

Well, hopefully you saved some receipts, sweetie! The rest, well, it will be a mad house shopping event on ebay for the blue team! :rofl:
Hope you are all having a great weekend. 
I woke up kind of in a "mood" today.
Feeling pretty grumpy and not doing a good job keeping my emotions in check. :wacko:
On the upside of things, I am off to a festival for a little shopping(and eating!:rofl:)
Man, I sure hope they have a soft pretzel there! I have been craving one for a couple of days! Yuuuuummm!!


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos- Love the baby bump pic! :)
Baby.Love- congrats on finding out you're having a girl & good luck selling all the boy clothes!
Everyone else: hope you've all had/having good weekends? I've been at work & also doing crappy housework. Didn't even bother getting dressed today, hehe! Been watching the gymnastics on BBC & now contemplating a nice bubble bath coz my tummy muscles really ache today. 
Anyways, much love to you all! :)


----------



## krissssiiii.x

Duee on the 6th Octoberr wooo! Felt her kicking alot lately, well happy its good to know shes okay :D xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hope you are having a lovely bubbly bath Florabean, I am just out of one and it was fab. Didn't take my headache away though, never mind eh?! I am positive at the moment my little bump is a blue bump, but being that I've just snuck in at the end of the OCtober Bumpkins I'm a while off finding out yet. And part of me wants to stay on team Yellow anyway :muaha: last week I was sure 'he' was a 'she' lol!


----------



## florabean1981

Yep, my bath was good. 40 minutes of bubbles, candles & a big drink of orange juice, lol! I took a pic of my bump today, now that I'm finally showing, lol! :) Can't wait to get a big-ass pregnant belly that I can draw on & stuff, hehehe! :)
https://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt225/florabean1981/DSC00886.jpg


----------



## baby.love

Flora your bump is gorgeous :)


----------



## lucilou

Hi All! 

Sounds like everyone has been busy! I seem to have had a headache all weekend so far, but it's easing off now. Just in time to go back to work tomorrow. great!

Just on the mothercare theme, last time I was in there, there was an assistant re-stocking the bra section and she was acting like I was in HER way! Huffy old trout. erm... hello, if you want me to buy stuff you have to at least let me near it! 

I know what you mean about mamas and papas but I've been looking at their Pliko Pramette and it doesn't work out that much more expensive than the Mothercare MyChoice 4 wheel... I am seriously tempted but I fear hubby might have a much more modest budget in mind altogether...! M&P's customer service kicks the crap out of mothercare though...


----------



## eswift

WOW! We're starting to get some lovely pics of the special little bumps...

I've had a busy day of housework, wash and cooking... Also fell asleep twice on the sofa, I'm feeling so tired today. I'm thinking it's after such a busy week at work.

We had a lovely roast chicken dinner for tea. It took ages to cook and looked lovely, was such a shame I could only eat half of it! It's really starting to bug me, all the effort put into preparing and cooking a meal, then all I can eat is half of it... Makes me feel awkward telling DS to eat up...

I've a pile of ironing to do tomorrow, but really haven't got the energy to did it now, I thought about it. Really I did. But as I'm so tired and in work for 6am tomorrow, I've decided it can wait until after work tomorrow when DS is at school... All the uniforms are sorted and ready to wear so it not too important.

Baby.love - I hope you sell the boy clothes, and I glad the pram you got will still do the job. Enjoy shopping for the lovely frilly dresses and pink things... Hopefully, we may be able to find the sex of ours out when we go back for our next scan a week on Thursday. DS is so excited! I hope they can take plenty of pics, as my sister is away at sea and not here until December. So the only way she's gonna get to see babe is through the occasional email or by pics through the post. Both she gets so infrequently, only when they dock - otherwise there's no signal for internet...

My Mam has been making blankets for cot/moses basket. She's cover both angles, she done a pink one covered in hearts and a blue one covered in criss crossed squares. They heavier than the holey shop brought ones and cheaper. At the moment any money saved is a bonus. I'm hoping that this next week is a really positive one on the job front for OH. I'm not sure if I'm starting to panic as we're 'brassic' or if it's my maternal instinct worrying that we can't really afford the babe. It seems as though we're miles away from where we were in Feb when we started the extension... Things will sort themselves soon I hope...


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, OH just gone out to get food. Ive not felt up to even geting dressed today, seeing midwife tomorrow. Struggling a little with not sleeping and vomiting has come back so going to discuss things with mw as feel very run down.


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies..... 

hope everyone's doing great! 

Baby.Love - congrats on PINK bump! :hugs: 


I am 19 weeks..... arrghhhh almost close to mid-point in my pregnancy!!! my bump is growing faster n faster.... I am feeling the little kicks quite frequently these days! 

My energy is almost back.... with a day of tiredness here n there! which I think is normal! 
I am eating every two hours and still not satisfied!!!! sometimes...... I just want to get back to normal!!!!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

morning ladies, early start for me today, have day off workl to take ds2 for hosp appointment, he has a tongue tie so off to c what ent have to say about it, although we have already been told that the decision to have it cut or not is solely ours, dont u just wish sometimes that someone could make decision for u? Part of me wants him to have it done but probably purely for social reasons and not wanting him picked on when hes older but at same time hes my baby and dont want to see him go through a op that isnt totally necessary, oh its so hard!! Then off to ds1 sports day this afternoon, i am praying it stays dry  have a good day all x


----------



## baby.love

Aww Jlo hun what a horrible situation to be in :hugs: I cant imagine how hard the decision must be,
Good luck to you @ the hospital and good luck to you son for sports day :)
Keerthy thanks hun, we finally got a proper answer after 2 gender scans lol, hope you and bump are well xxx

Well i am full of a bloody cold today so staying home and finsihing my listings on ebay :(

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' All!

Hope you all had a great weekend. I dug the garden, planted flowers, scrapbooked some and we went and saw "Angels and Demons" and "Ghosts of ex's past" Both good movies! Oh and cooked a roast dinner last night :)

I passed out on the sofa at 8pm last night and crawled up to bed at 9pm. I thought the days of uber early nights were over a few weeks ago!

I think I've been bitten on the back of my heal by a bug or a mozzie or something. Woke me up last night itching something fierce. American mozzies are the size of blackbirds over here. For some reason they love my English blood lol.

So 5 weeks before my sister is here for a month and 12 weeks before I quit work and 19 weeks before baby is due. Lots of count downs going on at the moment!

BL ~ I just read your other post. Did they show you between her legs in 4D .. if there was a distinct lack of nuts that should pretty much seal it. That's what made it sure for me. I can't really make the arse from the elbow on the 2D but the 4D was plain as day to me. You've had a bad experience, I'm sure it will sink in soon. As someone else said, you'll have the NHS scan in a couple weeks and that should put your mind at rest.

Jlo ~ Thats kinda crap they take that choice away from you. He's your child. Grr.

Ok off to get ready for work! Have a great day.


----------



## baby.love

Chaos: They did show is inbetween in 4D but she kept playing with the cord :lol:, plus TBH we didnt know what we were looking for! But in the 2D we saw 3 very bright white lines which i have been told 100% mean girl if they are between the legs and indeed they were :) The sonographer took 35 mins to scan me as she wanted to keep checking after my 1st experience.


----------



## Chaos

haha my little girl kept sucking on the cord too! But at one point she opened her legs for all to see.

When they told me it was a girl at 13 weeks via the 2D scan, I saw two bright white lines like an = sign. (they said the lips are really dense and thats why they show up so bright) Maybe because yours is more developed there was 3. 

We need more girls on the bumpkins! :)


----------



## Chaos

Here, this may help put your mind at rest, these are comparison pictures of a boy and girl on 2D scan .. is the girl version like what you saw? 

https://www.4dultrasound.co.za/


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun, YES YES YES :wohoo: the 1st girl 2D gender pic is what we saw for sure.. God Chaos right now i love you as you have just made me realise 100% that i am having a baby girl :D


----------



## nfm3

Wow Chaos--those comparisons were very easy to see!!! Thanks! I hope mine is just as easy on June 4th.


Eswit--I wish i could be satisfied with half my meal--I eat a full meal and am starving again a half hour later like I never ate. I feel queasy when I'm hungry so I feel like I'm always eating to avoid that feeling. I'm not much of a snacker when I'm not pregnant so I feel off.

I'm trying to find keep from focusing too much on the pregnancy. One drawback to this being #5 is I already know what comes next so I'm just ready to have the baby already. Time is moving slow for me--but everyone around me is always saying they can't believe how fast my pregnancy is going.


----------



## Chaos

baby.love said:


> Thanks hun, YES YES YES :wohoo: the 1st girl 2D gender pic is what we saw for sure.. God Chaos right now i love you as you have just made me realise 100% that i am having a baby girl :D

Yay! Glad I could be of help :) :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning (oooh actually it's afternoon! lol) ladies xx

How are we all. Hope we all had a nice weekend. Mine was nice and it felt very nice not to have to worry about getting up for work today. Also, next monday is a BH so I don't go back til Tuesday so no Monday stigma....I'm definitely a garfield syndrome sufferer! :rofl:

Baby.love, I don't think I've said congrats on the little girl....and good choice of name! :happydance:

Well I've got a packed day of housework and baking today. due to me being off for 2 weeks I have stocked the cupboards and I'm going to make a load of apple pies, frout tarts, cakes etc for us to have as puddings as I wasn't very good at buying them! I must have been in a savoury frame of mind while in the supermarket. We wont be able toa fford to go shopping for anything more exciting than a pint of milk for 2 weeks! :rofl:

So, I'm off anyway, I've got to do the washing, ironing, washing up etc today. Is it wrong I'm enjoying my SAHM dry run?! :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

Afternoon all, baby.love i seen your thread quickly on saturday but couldnt reply so congrats on pink!! I was sure you still had a little boy there. 

Im feeling so frigging miserable today, work is piling on top of me and in my work we have very strict deadlines for stuff so its not like i can put it to one side and get through it as and when. Also this spd thingy is making my pregnancy sooooo uncomfortable :cry: I had an appointment with physio on thursday where they checked one last time it definitely is spd and not any other back issues (never had any before) and gave me some exercises that will help keep the muscle strong for when im not using my leg properly, that is all well and good but its not helping the f*cking pain!!!!! They also said that they cant really do much more and that once baby is here it'll go - oh so i just have to put up with it another 21 weeks - great! She told me to pace myself and do things in my own time - easier said than done when my 9yr old is acting like a 4 yr old and wanting everything done for her. 

Sorry for ranting but im in so much pain some days that its really putting a dampner on the pregnancy i wanted soooo much.


----------



## Neon

Hi all. Long time and I'm knackered! 
One of my blood tests came back with low iron so have been to the docs this morning to get that sorted. The Doc had never heard of _Pregnacare_ and I couldn't remember how much iron was in it.. Strange seeing him as he was one of the first people I told when I found out I was PG which seems an age ago!

I'm increasingly fussy with food. I'm eating a hell of a lot of processed food (super-noodles and cream cheese:dohh:) as when I go to the shop I end up picking loads of rubbish (Sneakers, Minstrels) and salad or healthy stuff is not appealing at all! I feel bad about this. I'm also sick of juice and water! I hope this is just a funny fad and my appetite will come back soon...

I haven't gone to work today as I am so tired, breathless (like talking or walking upstairs!) and headache-y. Think my blood pressure must be all over the shop. I have slept all day. I feel guilty for being off with such a lame excuse but I also don't want to faint in public or put LO in danger for not listening to my body and resting when I need to?

Is/has anyone else suffering/ed with breathlessness?

Oh and my gum on one tooth bled overnight last night. I pulled away a bit of plaque (TMI) last week and it seems to be deteriorating! Not good for someone who hasn't been to the dentist for around 7 years :(

Aside from this everything seems good. We borrowed a doppler from someone OH works with - she is due around the same time. Wow - so cool. Is there a way to work out the heartbeat (BPM) on around 30 or 40 seconds?? I don't really want to listen for long periods...

I hit 19 weeks yesterday and we have our 20 week scan on Friday. I am trying not to get too excited! :happydance:

_Sorry girls - it's taking me an age to catch up._
Baby.love - Congras on team Pink! Can't believe you have been through what you have. Have you been offered any kind of compensation? Quite strange reading some of your posts, where you've said 'Welcome to team blue'. (I've just sold a load of stuff on Ebay. I had forgotton the work that goes into it!)
Jo - congrats on team Blue.

Hope you're all well.. :hug:


----------



## eswift

Hi Neon!!

Long time no see! I've got low bp and having sugar issues, which makes me go all shaky and dizzy. I've been having to eat snacks (and small meals) and drink sweet things. I've had breathlessness when I start with one of these funny turns, find that if I sit down, with a sweet drink and have something to eat. After a 5 min time out I feel a whole lot better. Because my bp low I can sleep at the drop of a hat too...

Yesterday I was up at 8am, had two naps between lunch and 5pm and then was in bed by 9.15pm... Today I've been up since 5.15am and I'm planning on an 8pm bedtime as I'm in work for 6am again tomorrow...

Don't feel lame for having to take time off. My GP signed me off for 4 weeks due to ms and low bp and sugar probs. When I was due to go back I ended up with a chest infection & sinusitus, so ended up with another 2 weeks off. During which time I had to see dentist as I got tooth ache too, the tooth had to be pulled out. Here we are 2 and a half weeks on and I'm so much better than I was; still have the cough I gained with the chest infection, which sets off the ms on a morning or evening. Otherwise we're coping with bp and sugars better...


----------



## Neon

eswift said:


> Hi Neon!!
> Long time no see! I've got low bp and having sugar issues, which makes me go all shaky and dizzy. I've been having to eat snacks (and small meals) and drink sweet things. I've had breathlessness when I start with one of these funny turns, find that if I sit down, with a sweet drink and have something to eat. After a 5 min time out I feel a whole lot better. Because my bp low I can sleep at the drop of a hat too...
> 
> Yesterday I was up at 8am, had two naps between lunch and 5pm and then was in bed by 9.15pm... Today I've been up since 5.15am and I'm planning on an 8pm bedtime as I'm in work for 6am again tomorrow...
> 
> Don't feel lame for having to take time off. My GP signed me off for 4 weeks due to ms and low bp and sugar probs. When I was due to go back I ended up with a chest infection & sinusitus, so ended up with another 2 weeks off. During which time I had to see dentist as I got tooth ache too, the tooth had to be pulled out. Here we are 2 and a half weeks on and I'm so much better than I was; still have the cough I gained with the chest infection, which sets off the ms on a morning or evening. Otherwise we're coping with bp and sugars better...

Aw thanks eswift. I knew you had been poorly but didn't realise it had been one different thing after another you poor thing. I guess you have to rest when you have to rest. 
Work has been really stressful tbh so I don't want to burn the preggo candle at both ends really...!
Thanks again. x


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies!!

At the moment the weather looks wonderful, and it's 9 degrees already. Here hoping for a lovely day...

I had a great nights sleep last night, OH came in at 2am just as I was getting up for yet another trip to the loo. After that I slept right the way through to just before my alarm. It surprises me how much difference a good sleep makes you feel...

Have a lovely day all xxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

20 weeks today!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, its my OH's dads funeral today so quite a somber mood in the house. Im trying to rest lots and need to book to see gp to see if protein has gone down in urine. OH's brother has just had another baby too ths weekend so need to get a present at some point for the little one. She's had a little girl.It all makes me even more broody and soppy.
Still not sleeping much but its gone up from 1-2 hours to 4-5 which has made me feel slightly more human today.


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies

Maffie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Eswift glad you had a restfull sleep hun, it always helps.
Jlo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on 20 weeks hun xxxx


Well i am so happy at the moment, we have found an amazing house to rent and are viewing it and finalizing it all monday, It is a semi detached with loads of room and right near a massive woodland park, so the dogs and kids will love it. If all goes to plan we will be moving the end of June x

Here is the house


Is it possible to fall in love with a pile of bricks? :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations on the house baby.love :happydance:


----------



## sam76

Fab!!! Love it !!


----------



## h702

congrats on 20 weeks jlo!!!! x


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love house looks lovely, but I'm biased cus I love older properties. Ull b all moved in and settled before Amy arrives, brilliant!!
I am having a lazy day today, it is absolutely chucking it down here so my mission to do all the washing and change the beds is outta the window!!
Sports day was cancelled yesterday which was a shame as I had booked the day off.
Ds2 is off to preschool at 12 then I reckon a busy hour of housework should do it and thats me!!!
Have a good day girls x


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope everyone is well. JLo - congrats on 20 weeks hun!

Why is it that when you get up to wait for the Tesco guy to arrive....between 9am and 11am....he still isnt here yet?! I've had to give in and feed DSS Frosties which I hate doing cos he was hungry. Waiting for my food, then we are making some cupcakes and this afternoon we are going swimming to Bedford Oasis which will be good fun. DSS is dead excited about the swimming and is wanting to go get his trunks lol...unfortunately OH is still asleep and they are under our bed which is one of those ottoman beds.


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I hope today goes reasonably well... 

Jlosomerset - congrats on the 20 weeks mark! Half way, it's only going to get closer from here on in...

baby.love - yes you can fall in love with bricks and morter, hence why we started our extension. Just wish it was over and done with already... The house looks ideal, being close to the woodlands will be lovely for all of you. Being able to walk within the countryside is so relaxing. We are lucky that we live a field away from open wood lands and can walk for miles and miles...

Work was quiet today, which ment I had the task of making myself busy. But did end up out in a van, boss was on about putting me through my test and giving me parcels to deliver. Not a bad thing, I've been trying for 2 years to get them to do that with me...

OH has lost my car key, he had the spare on his key ring as he's been doing the school run. I've no idea what he's done with it! I've checked all the car he took to work last night. No key there, so he's lost it some where whilst out last night. I'm hoping it's in the wagon and has just fallen out of his pocket, or even someone has handed it in. Otherwise, we're gonna have to buy another one, more bloody money... I'm trying so hard not to be angry with him at the moment... men???


----------



## MrsO29

Hi everyone

Well I seem to have popped overnight, which is kinda exciting but I was hoping to wait until after my scan to tell everyone. Maybe if it keeps raining I can wear big coats to cover it for a few more weeks!

Also I felt baby kicking for the first time last night!!!!
I have felt a few rumbles last week, but they were definite kicks yesterday.

Hope you all have a great week xx


----------



## MrsO29

Oooooooo I have moved along another box on my ticker! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## djgirl1976

Mrs.O-congrats on the move to the next box:)
Jlo-Congrats on the 20 weeks mark!
eswift-Hope you find the key!
littlekitten-have fun swimming:) That sounds like a good time...
BabyLove-Congrats on finding a place you love!

Seems I have very little to report. Getting ready for work right now, and the other big development for me is my hair appointment tomorrow. 
I have been needing one for a month and saying "I need to schedule one", but just not doing it, KWIM?
I have been trying to decide exactly what I want and I keep going to pics of Victoria Beckham's hair. I think hers may be a little short in the back for me, but I like a "funky" bob. Lots of blond pieces, choppy, something like that. I am going nuts trying to find a better example, if anyone has ideas who I should Google.
Hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies, Nothing major myself other than living for my holidays in 7 weeks my god I feel like its never gonna come.. And also the day I go I will be 6 month which is hard to believe ........ Hope you are keeping well xx 

Baby.love congrats on the new house !!
djgirl1976 - Gwenth paltrow hair is a nice lenght ? Dont know if you ahve seen it lately !! I have attached a pic .. I think its cute .
 



Attached Files:







0925-gwyneth-paltrow-hair-bob_bd.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## djgirl1976

Thanks lindak...that is close, too. I think lenghtwise, somewhere right in between the two is what I was looking for, but I am having a heck of a time finding a pic!


----------



## lindak

Its hard alright !! Well maybe bring both pics and explain that you want somewhere inbetween !


----------



## djgirl1976

I was thinking that, too. My stylist is great. I love her to death. She did my hair for my wedding and got me hooked. She does a great job of doing what I ask her to, not whatever she wants, KWIM? She's very young, too, which I like. She knows what's trendy but won't make me look too young for my age.(she's early 20s, I'm early 30s)
I have to admit, I sort of regret not getting a little more wild with my hair back when I was that age. I have a couple friends who had very short, spikey styles and it looked great on them. I've always been jealous of girls that can get away with that!


----------



## eswift

Good Evening Girls!

OH found the key for my car, he was so lucky; they were in the office where he had to sign out of this morning. I was really pleased with him when he came home with them.

He's also go an interview next week, he needs to check though as they told him to come on Monday. It's the Bank Holiday!? So I have a feeling that there's been a mistake made.

I had a phone call off my Mum today, which was a message given through my DS; and you know when somethings not right well I had that feeling. I managed to get hold of her aventually. To be told that my Dad's in hospital! He had a heart attack 4 days ago!!! He was here then, just moaned about heart burn; but had been complaining for a couple of days. They took him to the hospital today, as he struggled to take his fishing gear a 100 yards to the lake. It's shocked my Mum & Dad both, I feel kind of numb... I feel awful that Mum's down there on her own. Dad's in the right place to be looked after... It just seems a shame that they're not at home.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Well I've had a lovely day! We went to Cleethorpes as originally planned, went to the little zoo that's there and fed the goats, walked around the boating lake, bag of chips and some donuts! I feel suitably fat and have had a lovely time. The sun wasn't shining but it was warm and fine and ive got a really healthy glow. Hubby said I was really cute.....I never had days out when I was growing up so now even feeding some goats is a major event! :rofl: Unfortunately we couldn't take the camera otherwise we would have got some piccy's but battery was flat this morning.....boooo! 

Hope we've all had a lovely day. I'm really tired now so going to put my feet up for an hour before i do us some quick pasta for tea. Strawbs and cream for pub! :happydance: Hubby is in the garage fitting his new luggage to his bike....a real bargain ready for his trip to Ireland next month! 

Right, I'm off....weird to think that we've been to the seaside...going to have some weird dreams tonight, most probably involving goats!! :rofl:


----------



## tj1091

Hi ladies, hope you're all good tonight!
Eswift - Hope your dad gets better soon.
BabyLove - Congrats on finding your new house, it's lovely!
Neon - I do have breathlessness, gone pretty bad over the last 2 days, think it may be my asthma tho??
I'm in a really good mood tonight! Spent an hour this afternoon unable to sit up straight because every time I did, the baby kicked non stop! Maybe I was squashing him/her and was getting told to 'Move' lol! :rofl:
OMG, it's just the best feeling in the world!! :cloud9:


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

hows everyone doing today??? 

Baby.love - congrats on the new house! 

Eeswift - Hope ya dad gets well soon! 

Tj1091 - even my 'lo' kicks me when I sit upright or in an awkward position! ohh its just that lovely feeling!!!!!! I spend most of the time sitting on my reclining chair and give him/her more space to swim in! lol

I am feeling OK today with a little bit of tiredness..... I am actually feeling more dizzy since 3 days.... dunno why??!!!???? otherwise, I can feel the baby fine..... appetite is better than the 1st trimester, though. 

My husband is leaving to UK this saturday the 23rd to join for his new job at John Radcliffe Hospital, Oxford and I have to stay here until he finds a house to rent etc etc...... ohh gottu wait for another 6-7 weeks........ I just dunno how I will manage without him. 

Nothing much to do today... have to help my DH in shopping and packing.... clean my house here!!!!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!

It's been a very long night, and sleep seems to have been in drifts... I know there's no point worrying too much as my Dad is alive, unwell but alive.. I just can't help thinking about how lucky he's been, as he so busy Saturday. He'd been to work, came home gor freshened up and drove down to nottingham with my Mum and the caravan. I feel that they've been so lucky as it could have been so much worse...

But why has it taken 4 days for him to feel ill enough to go to the hospital? He felt well enough to move the caravan and put the awning up on Sunday, I know they didn't do much on Monday due to the weather as they had horrid rain and storms all day. I spoke to the both so know he was fine in himself - we have ways of knowing; like I knew something was wrong yesterday when Mum gave the message to DS and I knew it had to be something with my Dad too. Freaky I know, but I've always been Daddys little girl!

I feel so helpless here, maybe I'll be better once I've spoken to my Mum this afternoon. Dads going to the big hospital today in Nottingham for testing to findout how much damage has been done, at the moment we don't know when they'll be able to come home either. I think it's the not knowing that doing my head in.

Anyway best run to work... Have a great morning Ladies!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning bumpkins, 

Thanks for all the comments on the house :)

Well it turns out that Amy is a night owl, i went to bed rather late (12.30) and she was moving about and kicking for a good 15-20 mins non stop, it gave me major butterflies as she was so active. But i loved it and could of stayed awake all night to feel it.

So today i am shattered and full of a cold :(

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sam76

Morning all, babylove, hope you your resting!!! feel really tired too today, hope all is well, off to work now till 5pm, Roll on Maternity leave. ha ha


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning all! 

After having a lovely day yesterday I am so tired today! Guess I overdid it!:rofl: We're posting the letter of complaint to work today as it took me almost all of monday to put together so I hope it makes some difference.

Going to spend today clearing out the study...it's going to take a lot as the rubbish is at eye level.....whoops! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies....just had crumpets and I'm now contemplating having some more....I'm starving!! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Morning ladies, hope people have a good day today!

On the "yay" side of things, our anomaly scan was fine on Monday, which was wonderful and a huge relief (just realised I've not posted about it yet, doh!). Didn't find out baby's sex as s/he had their legs together with the cord between them, and wasn't for budging :dohh:. But everything measured fine, all healthy, and babs was very active, so yay.

On the "not-so-yay" side of things I feel crap. I've just started a new clinical placement, and I'm in an elderly orthopaedic trauma/rehabilitation unit. This ordinarily wouldn't be a problem but it's a heavy ward, it's a short-staffed ward, and I'm concerned about what i should / shouldn't be doing. Didn't get my risk assessment yesterday as the ward manager disappeared in the afternoon. My SPD/PGP has flared up badly lately. Luckily I have a physio appointment this afternoon, but I am in so much pain and I'm really worried about not being able to complete this placement. It'd cause all sorts of problems in terms of cutting short / taking time out of my mat leave etc etc.

I'm trying to be positive, and hopefully the physios this afternoon will be able to give me an idea of what I should/shouldn't do so I can take that info to my risk assessment tomorrow. Just feeling really crap and down about it today :cry:

Sorry for the moan :(


----------



## h702

hey eswift, hope you hear some news about your dad soon x

im feeling pretty crap today, full of cold and not sleeping much :( still at least its a long weekend coming up x


----------



## littlekitten8

Keerthy - there is loads of places to rent here in Headington (which is where the JR is) and its where I live. You will love it here honestly.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls.

I got the house to my self for a few days .. hubby is off to Hollywood in FL for some kinda geeky tech thing. I also have my 5 month check at the OB and then I'm going to a "Mum" meet tonight in the local area. First time I'll be meeting any of these ladies. Lets hope they don't eat me! haha

Ok I gotta scoot, am running late. Have a great day :)


----------



## eswift

Hey Chaos! Have fun at the 'Mum's' meet thing, sounds like a great idea...


----------



## djgirl1976

eala...:hugs: hope you get some rest and can feel a little better...
and to all of you with colds...well, you gave me one! 
Had no idea you could pass one by the computer, but turns out, I am blaming each and every one of you sickies!
One week till my 20 week scan! Yay! I am going to have to start taking a vote on what people think I am having. Seems to be a trend here. 
And today, I finally get my shag busted. It is about time. That is all I can say. My hair looks like crap!


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Bumpkins!!!

eswift: I hope ur dad gets better soon! :hug:

I just wanted to stop by and say I have a job interview tomorrow! :happydance: It's just a telemarketer position, but right now, I will take anything to qualify for maternity leave...I'm keeping my fingers crossed. They have full-time and summer positions available, and the summer pos. will take me to my 600 hours to qualify for mat. leave! I figure I have a better shot at the summer job than the regular full-time...wish me luck!


----------



## djgirl1976

Good luck hun!


----------



## Eala

Good luck Cinnamongirl!!!

Chaos, hope you enjoy the "Mum" meet :)

Thanks djgirl, the physio was really helpful today, and the upshot is that there's no way I can complete this placement, it's ridiculous. Tried to contact the Uni, but no-one there (typical) so will hopefully get hold of them tomorrow and have a rant :lol:


----------



## Maffie

Back from doctors and blood pressure has shot up again, been signed off for 2 weeks and she thinks I may end up on long term sick to protect health of baby and myself. Hopefully will try to relax but I have doubts that will happen with the shite life I seem to have.


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies

Good news my 20 week scan has been moved forward... It was meant to be 2 weeks today, but now it is next friday :happydance: I cant wait to see my princess again.

:hug: to all that need them xx


----------



## cinnamongirl

Maffie: do try to take care of urself!!!
baby.love: great news! I'm pretty excited for my scan next wednesday also!!! Hopefully I will find out what team we're on.


----------



## h702

ah maffie, sure your lucks going to change soon xx just try and rest and make the most of a couple weeks off. take care xxx


----------



## eswift

cinnamongirl said:


> I just wanted to stop by and say I have a job interview tomorrow! :happydance: It's just a telemarketer position, but right now, I will take anything to qualify for maternity leave...I'm keeping my fingers crossed. They have full-time and summer positions available, and the summer pos. will take me to my 600 hours to qualify for mat. leave! I figure I have a better shot at the summer job than the regular full-time...wish me luck!

Good Luck!! I hope everything goes well, go sell yourself!!

News on my Dad, I feel so relieved I managed to speak to him today. I had an odd feeling to call my Mum about 4 ish, phone rang but no answer. Not to worry... Went into tesco's and my phone rang, it was my Dad!!:happydance::happydance:

I was so shocked as I hadn't expected to talk to him, they'd gone for coffee in the little cafe at the hospital. So, he called me back. I was so stund all I could say was, 'oh, hello it's you? What are you doing calling me? Are you ok? I mean really ok! It's so nice to hear you.' that was all in one breath before I'd calmed down enough to talk to him properly. I was so glad I was somewhere so public as it ment I couldn't break down and cry... Which is what I wanted to do - I was talking to my Daddy...:blush:

Anyway, the up date was he might be coming out today or tomorrow; didn't know which. As they're a long way from home, one Dr was going to send them all the way home if he came out and the other DR is saying if he stays in another 24 hrs he can go back to the caravan, and come home for next week. I think Dad's quite happy for either option, to me the caravan option sounds good as it gives him time to wind down before coming home. Plus he can't drive now for at least 3 months so we've to go down at the weekend anyway, which means we can take the awning and everything down as he's not able to do that or much at all.

I feel so much better for having had the chat to him, it really has eased my worry. He's going to be off work for a long time too, right up until after babe is here. I hope that we can spend lots of time together as he's going to need an awful lot of looking after for quite some time, if work keep me on early starts and light duties I can go help my Dad after work, so Mum can still go to work and nobody looses money. OH has also offered to help where he can too.

Guess this is going to be one of thoses time when the family is really going to have to pull together. I am so glad he's better than he was, he's in no pain and feeling an awful lot better than he did. He did mention that there has been some damage, but not too much.

Dad said Dr's were trying to argue as to when the heart attack has actually happened, they think either Thurs or Fri; Dad thinks it was Friday. Which is when he came home for the Gaviscon liquid I have, as he felt awful. Then went back to work, Dr's were trying to say that because he went to work Saturday it's unlikely, but Dad went to work Thur, Fri & Sat and they've walk since being down there even the day he went to hospital they'd had the dog around the lake 1st thing that morning. He still thinks it was Friday. I think he should know which day was the worst to him.

Sorry it's so long but I'm so happy and thanks girls for you ind thoughts and wishes xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cinnamongirl

I'm so glad ur dad is feeling better!! :yipee:


----------



## Maffie

Glad to hear you spoke to your dad Eswift and he is doing ok.


I have a feeling i'll be on BandB more while im off sick. Hope I can stave the boredom away.


----------



## eswift

Aww Maffie :hugs:- I just read your post, I hope you start to relax soon. You have been through an awful lot just recently with OH Dad etc.:hugs: I've found as long as I keep thinking things have really got to start looking up and keep thinks in a vague perspective I can cope. I've been trying to keep smiling, some days it's hard; I keep setting myself small goals and having little treats...

If I start with the feeling sorry for myself, I'd end up in tears about everything and if I was to start the tears flowing I'm not sure when I'd stop. We've had a year from hell, not that I'm trying to play down the time you've had - please don't take it that way... At the moment there doesn't seem to be any solutions to any of the problems. I keep thinking there's always somebody worse off.. The house is bricks and morter. OH has got agency work, which is better than no job at all. Dad is alive, just gotta take time out for a while. I've got OH and he's got me, we'll get through all this together...:hugs::hug:

:happydance::cloud9:We've got a babe on the way!!!:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie, Please just try to relax - I have found that it took me about a week to properly relax into my time off. Now I know I'm back at work next Tuesday but I'm not dreading it. Hope you feel better. 

eswift, glad to hear your Dad is feeling better....you're right. You have to keep positive. There are more blessings than curses in this world, it just depends on your perspective! 

Well I'm hoping to have a productive day today. I've already bathed the dog and changed the bedding as he completely stunk it up this morning...I think he must have rolled in something. I'm just waiting for the water to heat back up before I can clean the bathroom and do the little bit of washing up and then I'm put a film on and do the ironing before trying to start the filing. Ooooh sounds like I may actually acheive something! 

Oh and.....we won the lottery!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance: Only a tenner but I've never won anything on it before....it's got to be a sign!! 

Right, I'm off to go and check the progress of the emersion heater!! :rofl:
Have a good day girls and I hope the weather there is better than here!!


----------



## bonfloss

Hi Ladies, hope everyone doing ok. I was hoping someone might be able to offer me some advice. For the last few nights I have had a pain in my right side which is worse when I lie on my back. If I lie on my side it eases, it is kind of like a stitch pain. It is there during the day but only uncomfortable whilst lying down. Just wondered if this was normal at this stage (17+5) and whether I should call midwife.
xx


----------



## Maffie

Ive had some twinges I think they feel muscular, may be ligaments softening


----------



## bonfloss

Thanks Maffie. Have done some searches and thinking that its round ligament pain - bloody annoying!


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies!!:cloud9:

OH has got a full time agency job, it's his as long as he wants it!!!:wohoo:

Dad gets out of hospital today!! :happydance::happydance: Dad, Mam & Sister are coming home today!! We're going down for a weekend away and to bring the van back.:muaha:

I hope everyone is having the change of luck!! I had a feeling today was going to be a good day!!!:happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy...


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats eswift...so glad to hear it's all going well.


----------



## Chaos

bonfloss said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone doing ok. I was hoping someone might be able to offer me some advice. For the last few nights I have had a pain in my right side which is worse when I lie on my back. If I lie on my side it eases, it is kind of like a stitch pain. It is there during the day but only uncomfortable whilst lying down. Just wondered if this was normal at this stage (17+5) and whether I should call midwife.
> xx

Yanno, I've had these pains and it turned out to be trapped wind. I was worried about how painful it was, I thought I was gonna pass out! It felt like a really bad stitch cause of its position. Remember the womb is pushing your guts all out to the side and up out of their normal position so you'll get trapped wind and stuffed up more than you normally would.

Of course if you want reassurance call your midwife, its what they are there for :) I'm sure she'll put your mind right to ease.


----------



## jlosomerset

Ahh eswift, so pleased for you all x And you get a little break away into the equation too, bargain!!!
I'm a little hacked off, had the man out to measure for new carpets on Tuesday and he left me 3 quotes for different ones, went into pick today from all the ones in the shop and a different man quoted me £690 which is £300 cheaper than original quote for a dearer carpet, he must have done something wrong or the first man was trying to con me, problem is I cant afford to order them for 2 weeks, I bet in that time the first man takes a look and phones me to say the price is wrong......bloody typical huh!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

littlekitten8 said:


> Why is it that when you get up to wait for the Tesco guy to arrive....between 9am and 11am....he still isnt here yet?! I've had to give in and feed DSS Frosties which I hate doing cos he was hungry. Waiting for my food, then we are making some cupcakes and this afternoon we are going swimming to Bedford Oasis which will be good fun. DSS is dead excited about the swimming and is wanting to go get his trunks lol...unfortunately OH is still asleep and they are under our bed which is one of those ottoman beds.

If you e-mail tesco customer services & complain & say you're pregnant with kids & you rely on the delivery service, you'll get your delivery charge refuded, a £5 voucher off your next online shop & 100 clubcard points. Happened to me twice, lol!


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie- try to take it easy. I really do hope you start to feel better & more relaxed soon.
Eswift- sorrt to hear about your dad, but I'm pleased that he's doing better. Best wishes from to you & all your family at this time.
Chaos- How'd the 'mum' meet go?
Babylove- congrats on the house find!!! Look fab.
Everyone I've missed out- sorry! I hope you're all well & coming along nicely, as they say! :)

I had a check-up with my GP today. Was there for like 30 minutes pouring my heart out, all for no reason because eferything is absolutely fine & he said I've had one of the healthiest pregnancies he's seen so far this spring, LOL!!!! Just me being a plank, then, hehe. Heard the baby's heartbeat again (143 beats per min), my BP is fine, fundal length is perfectly normal. He said my aches & pains were round ligament pains, stretching of my tummy muscles (I'm an ex-gymnast), & trapped wind so nithing to worry about. Pee was normal, weight is good, diet is healthy, he's prescribed me some eye drops & nasal spray again for my hayfever & upped the doseage on one of my 3 inhalers for my asthma, ....... blah, blah blah! 
So I officially cannot complain about anything now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow at 1:50. Cannot wait to see my lil bubba again. Mu OH has even got the whole day off work so after the scan we can go to Babies R Us to look at nursury things, coz I joined their mother & baby club & they sent me a ton of money off vouchers. Figured we may as well take advatage of it, since I've been good so far & haven't bought a single thing for the baby yet.

We also found another name we like. Madlen (the welsh version of madeline/madeleine). It's the first girls name we've agreed on other tha Mollie & Daisy, but for boys names we have a list as long as my arm because we like all of them. :)

Anyways, wish me luck that we might be able to find out what team we're on tomorrow! (finger's crossed. I am so depserate to know!)

Take care everyone. :)


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies!!:cloud9:
> 
> OH has got a full time agency job, it's his as long as he wants it!!!:wohoo:
> 
> Dad gets out of hospital today!! :happydance::happydance: Dad, Mam & Sister are coming home today!! We're going down for a weekend away and to bring the van back.:muaha:
> 
> I hope everyone is having the change of luck!! I had a feeling today was going to be a good day!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy...

Oh bless you, you sound soooo happy. I am really pleased for you xx


----------



## colsy

florabean1981 said:


> We also found another name we like. Madlen (the welsh version of madeline/madeleine). It's the first girls name we've agreed on other tha Mollie & Daisy, but for boys names we have a list as long as my arm because we like all of them. :)

Madlen is a nice (and really unusual) name. Would love to know your choices of boys' names ... or are you keeping them secret?

We won't be announcing our choice of names until baby is born. Not even telling friends or family possible choices. Partly this is because we just want to wait, but partly it's because they're running a sweepstake on the name at our local, so we can't announce until all the names on the list have been bought :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

florabean1981 said:


> Chaos- How'd the 'mum' meet go?

Yea it went well thanks, They are all really nice. I won't be able to make many meetups until I give up work in Aug as they are day time, but will go to more weekend ones. 

I think I stayed out a bit late past my bed time last night because I feel like total shit today lol. Took the mornin' off work :)


----------



## lizziebell

bonfloss said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone doing ok. I was hoping someone might be able to offer me some advice. For the last few nights I have had a pain in my right side which is worse when I lie on my back. If I lie on my side it eases, it is kind of like a stitch pain. It is there during the day but only uncomfortable whilst lying down. Just wondered if this was normal at this stage (17+5) and whether I should call midwife.
> xx

I am having these type of pains right now, really uncomfortable today, all over abdomen, even round my rib cage so bra feels really tight :( cannot concentrate on what I should be doing at work, is rubbish! PS and 17+3


----------



## florabean1981

colsy said:


> Madlen is a nice (and really unusual) name. Would love to know your choices of boys' names ... or are you keeping them secret?
> 
> We won't be announcing our choice of names until baby is born. Not even telling friends or family possible choices. Partly this is because we just want to wait, but partly it's because they're running a sweepstake on the name at our local, so we can't announce until all the names on the list have been bought :rofl:

For boys, the list is literally a whole sheet of A4, hehe. But the main ones we both like are: George, Archie, Arthur, Castle, Rivers and Theo. We were gonna stick to our family tradition of having french first names & welsh middle names, but then thought screw it, it's our baby, we'll call it what we want! At the moment, we're leabing towards George & Archie for a boy & Daisy & Madlen for a girl. If my OH annoys me too much though, I'll go above his head & call it Taliesyn (pronounced Tally-essin: beautiful welsh name I have always adored, but that my OH hates with a vengence) whether it's á boy or a girl!!!

That being said, I am a firm believer in choosing a name that 'fits' the baby when you actually see it. I was called Amber until 2 days before I was born, then got lumbered with Fleur, LOL! My sister was always a Chloe & my brother didn't have a name for 9 days because my mum literally just couldn't figure out anything that all of us thought suited him. In the end he was Charles, & I honestly think it was perfect for him. My OH is called Craig & I can't imagine him being anything other than a Craig either- he really suits that name to a tee. We all have good old Welsh middle names.

what are some names that everyone else has thought of? (if you dont mind sharing that is!) :) :) :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Evie Rose or Jack William are our top of our long list!


----------



## Maffie

Im only just starting to think of names, I just seem to be looking at everything realated to boys, i dont know why though. I seem to of convinced myself its a boy


----------



## helz81

Hey girls and bumps,hope everyone is doing good.
I have my 2nd gender scan on Saturday,yes I did say 2nd :rofl: I did a post on it at the time but the short version of the tale is that we came away and started doubting what we had seen and the sonographer. Its not that we don't believe her,more that we want confirmation by someone else as she just didn't fill either of us with confidence to go out and buy clothes. She even told us to keep the reciepts for the things we buy!..I dunno if she says that to everyone but it didn't sit real good with us!
We have 20week scan coming up soon but it is after we come back from holiday and we want to know before we go so we can shop for baby clothes out there. On that subject...wahoooooo...6 days till holiday time!! :happydance:


----------



## helz81

Arggghh wheres my ticker gone?! Ive not done anything!


----------



## Neon

Hi all,
Scan tomorrow! :happydance: And I have no work until next Weds woop! I'm on team yellow so we won't be asking the sex. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. Will post a pic tom...

Breathlessness seems to be getting better. Lots of strange movements at the moment - like the baby is moving around sometimes and doesn't have enough room (but I may be confusing this with wind!). Everytime I eat though bump wiggles as if to be disco dancing...

We're going down to Hampshire on Sat to visit my Mum. It's the first time she'll have seen me PG :) I can't wait to see her... 

Hope everyone is OK. x|


----------



## Neon

helz81 said:


> Arggghh wheres my ticker gone?! Ive not done anything!

I just thought that! :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/136517-anyone-else-having-problems-seeing-baby-gaga-tickers.html


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi gals...well, I'm back from my stupid job interview. As u can tell, it didn't go well. I did get offered the job, but...it's 100% commission (which means I won't get a mat leave cuz it's considered 'self employed'), and it's door to door sales!!! I tried that years ago, and quit after only 2 weeks, as it was really hard...it's totally not what I am looking for, but they were sympathetic to me and told me I could have it if I want...but, on the brighter side, I just got off the phone with someone who is interviewing me for a work from home position, and I have a second interview tomorrow evening! I was praying for a miracle, and I might get it yet!

Now, the only thing I have to complain about is the 2 HUGE blisters I got from my shoes today!!! I'm really hoping something comes thru 4 me!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening...mine just got a bit brighter! :flower:


----------



## Eala

Ooh, keeping my fingers well and truly crossed for this second interview tomorrow!! Best of luck with that, hope it goes really well :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Yes, good luck with your 2nd interview. There is no way I would do door to door sales, either. I know how annoyed I get with people coming to my door all the time, assuming I am not working because I am home. Drives me nuts. I try to be nice, but somedays I know I am not that nice, and they are out walking around exhausting themselves to make a dollar. 
Hope the other job works out, hun!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck with the interview....things come up when you need them so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Today is my day in the study. I didn't manage to get in there yesterday so I'm spending the entire day in there today as I have a few things to get sorted out and I need the paperwork.....which is in there!! :rofl:

I sent my letter of complaint to work on Wednesday, send it Special Delivery and the proof of delivery showed it arrived and was signed for. God I wish I was a fly on the wall for that one. We will have to see what happens when I go back on Tuesday.....eeek I'm not looking forward to that! :hissy:

Have a good day girls....btw has anyone else seen the predictions for the weather next week.....going to be a scorcher....bloody typical. I'm back to work in a tin office which goes to about 40 degrees in the sun, and we've got this type of weather....best get a big bottle of water to see me through! :rofl:


----------



## Neon

Off for my scan now... Have a good day girls :)


----------



## tj1091

Hope your scan goes well Neon. Im stuck at work today but about to have a nice bacon toastie so am happy lol! Hope everyone's having a good day! xx


----------



## Maffie

Hope you have a good scan Neon, didnt get chance to ask if you are finding out the sex.

Look forward to seeing the pics x


----------



## expecting09

thought i'd join you ladies :D

im due october 21st with my first, i dont think ive been so excited in all my life!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

Well I'm officially scared out of my wits now! 

I got a letter today from work in response to my formal complaint. We're to have a greivance hearing about it on Tuesday afternoon. Oh my god! Well good news is my boss is not allowed to do it because it's him I'm complaining about, bad news is I have to be in from 9am so will have to try to keep calm for the entire morning....I don't know how I'm going to cope with that. I know they cannot sack me but they can discipline me if I'm found to be in the wrong. Hubby is pleased as it means they are taking me seriously but I'm seriously not good at stuff like this! I know I'm going to end up a wreck! Going to call the union and get some advice later on about how to handle it. Huby is going to ask at work if anyone can come nad sit in with me as I need someone with me and hubby is technically banned from site....(long story!). As you can see this has gotten messy......I'm so scared now! :cry:


----------



## Maffie

aimee-lou said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well I'm officially scared out of my wits now!
> 
> I got a letter today from work in response to my formal complaint. We're to have a greivance hearing about it on Tuesday afternoon. Oh my god! Well good news is my boss is not allowed to do it because it's him I'm complaining about, bad news is I have to be in from 9am so will have to try to keep calm for the entire morning....I don't know how I'm going to cope with that. I know they cannot sack me but they can discipline me if I'm found to be in the wrong. Hubby is pleased as it means they are taking me seriously but I'm seriously not good at stuff like this! I know I'm going to end up a wreck! Going to call the union and get some advice later on about how to handle it. Huby is going to ask at work if anyone can come nad sit in with me as I need someone with me and hubby is technically banned from site....(long story!). As you can see this has gotten messy......I'm so scared now! :cry:

|Are you in the union? If so you can have a representative in with you, you van also have a colleague you feel comfortable with. I've been through a couple of grievance procedures, one i asked for and one against me and both went in my favour but its still nerve racking. I was bullied for months and was hard to stand up for myself so I can understand how you are feeling.

|It might help to write down a list of things you want to say as they give you oppertunity to say what you want and they ask questions and you can ask questions. Also if you need a break at any tyime you can have one, also if they want to hold it somewhere you aren't comfortable doing so, ie where your boss can walk by they have to respo9nd to your requests.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Maffie...I am a member of a Union but i'm an individual member. It's highly unlikely that I would be able to get a Union rep to come on Tuesday afternoon. I'm going to call them in a bit once I've calmed down a little....this has undone my 2 weeks stree-free in 1 morning!!! 

I think I have a good case really as I have laid it all out in letter form and shown the problems I have. I just know I'm not good in these situations, particularly at the moment. I hope that they will allow hubby to come in but again that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Kbee

Hi Aimee,

I imagine you may very well have seen this is you are like web surfing.....but it is quite useful........hope all this doesnt ruin your relaxing time off, when i have something on my mind I try and say to myself that I am allowed to worry about it for a certain amount of time each day, then have to try and put it to one side and enjoy the day......easier said than done.:blush:


https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/ResolvingWorkplaceDisputes/Grievanceprocedures/DG_10037797

:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Chaos - I've just noticed you have me on the due date list as the 8th hehe. I am due 19th :)


----------



## cinnamongirl

djgirl1976 said:


> Yes, good luck with your 2nd interview. There is no way I would do door to door sales, either. I know how annoyed I get with people coming to my door all the time, assuming I am not working because I am home. Drives me nuts. I try to be nice, but somedays I know I am not that nice, and they are out walking around exhausting themselves to make a dollar.
> Hope the other job works out, hun!

:rofl: I know what u mean! Last time I did it, I was selling door to door oil changes!!! I felt so ridiculous, and most people just looked at me funny! I would've too though! And thanks!


----------



## cinnamongirl

Aimee, I really hope they let u bring someone in with u, as this is a stressful situation, and u don't need more stress! I hope u can still relax a bit. U'll get thru, just remember to breathe slowly and stand ur ground!

I am pretty confident that I will get offered the job today, as the interviewer and I had a great rapport etc, and we experienced a bit of the 'small world' type of thing...his parents actually owned an ice cream shop in my hometown that I used to go to when I was a kid! It will be telemarketing from home, but I can work as much or as little as I'd like, and I can even do it once Peanut is here, so that will be good. I'm not too keen on the cold-calling part of it, but u gotta do what u gotta do!

Thanks ladies for all ur encouragement! I truly feel like ur positive vibes are working! Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!


----------



## florabean1981

Hey everyone...

Having resigned myself to being on team Yellow after hearing rumours that the hospital I had my scan at don't tell you the sex, I am pleased to announce we're having a little BOY! :blue: So I am officially on team BLUE!!!! :) Am very excited. Went straight to Babies R Us & my OH bought all the blue bedding & bath set things they sold, LOL! :crib:

My boy was upside down, with it's head down in my bits, hands stroking its cheeks & then decided to do the splits for the rest of the scan, laying bare for all to see his tackle, so even if I didn't want to know, it was obvious, hehe. Guess he's gonna take after his mummy & daddy & be another gymnast?! :headspin:

Anyway, was just excited & wanted to share the news :wohoo:


----------



## littlekitten8

Congrats flora. Glad your excited about your little boy. We have to wait another 21 weeks to find out hehe.


----------



## expecting09

aww flora, congrats on finding out its a boy, OH seems excited!! any names popped up yet or no?


----------



## florabean1981

well, we've def decided on a middle name: George, after my OH's grandad who pretty much bought him up. They were really close & it tore my OH apart when he passed away in 2003, so it seems fitting that his memory be honoured through our baby having his name as his middle name. 
As for first names, we have a whole great big list. Guess we're gonna fight it out until the day he's born, but for now, it seems right to be calling him Archie. Will probably change our minds a million times between now & october, but oh well!!!


----------



## sam76

Arw bless, congrats on your little boy, were having a boy, and were calling him George xxx take care


----------



## keerthy

hello everyone, 

Hows everyone doing today????

Flora - Congrats on Team BLUE!!!!

today am very low!!! as hubby left to UK and got to stay without him for another 6 weeks :cry: I know it sounds silly! but I am finding it hard to stay all alone... and feel like an alien at my moms place!!!! 

I just miss him soo much already!!!!!


----------



## Chaos

*Burp* Oh yes midnight cheeseburger and fries from McDonalds. I love pregnancy cravings hahaha.

Man my belly felt like it was gonna split in two today, I don't possibly see how I can stretch any further!!

Keerthy ~ :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! How are we all today. Looks like we've got a nice day to look forward to and for once I'm up and addem!! :happydance:

I've put an update on my other thread about my work issues if anyone is interested. (Rather than type it twice - really cba this morning!!) 

I've also got a new bump pic taken last night....I do look rather like a bumble bee but I love my yellow tops!! :happydance:

Keerthy....I'm sure 6 weeks will fly by...:hugs:

Chaos....very jealous of the Midnight McDonalds!! What I wouldn't give right now......:rofl:(And it's 8am!!!:rofl:) 

Right, I'm off to go and get some breakfast....and no idea what to eat. 

Couple of questions.....Why on earth can't I get rid of this headache? It's been with me for 3 days and no matter how much I drink it just wont go away. I really hope I don't need new glasses...that's all I need. 

Can you sleep too much? I've been sleeping in almost every day while I've been off and I've had this headache and been feeling very sluggish.....have I slept too much? I've been like a teenager!! :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

thanks girls! I am feeling much betta now! I think everything happens for a reason...... Counting days from now... till July 4th!!!! Thank you so much for being with me! :) :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Girls, Im definatley on *team blue *:blue: :baby:
He is so beautiful,saw his little face and all his features so clearly and half way through the scan he got hiccups!! Looked adorable :cloud9: Im smitten and I havn't even met him yet! Sounds funny but his face,the shape of it,looks very much like my 1st son. 
I can't wait to hit the Florida malls next week now! :happydance:


----------



## Chaos

aimee-lou said:


> Can you sleep too much? I've been sleeping in almost every day while I've been off and I've had this headache and been feeling very sluggish.....have I slept too much? I've been like a teenager!! :rofl:

Maybe so, I get a wicked headache if I sleep too much. I had Thursday off work and slept most of it and got a bad headache and just felt so groggy.


----------



## lucilou

keerthy - big hugs xx my hubby is only away for the weekend and I miss him...

Aimee-Lou - I do feel sluggish and headachey if I sleep too much, so that could be it. Hope you perk up soon!

Florabean - congrats on team blue! so it was really obvious on your scan? we've got our 20 week scan on Wednesday and we don't really want to know what team we're on... hubby wouldn't know if it was staring him in the face but after all I have read on here about boy bits vs white lines, if I can see it's going to be really hard to keep it to myself! I wouldn't be gutted if we did find out (we'd be equally happy on team pink or blue and knowing would make it easier when it comes to buying stuff and preparing the nursery) but we would rather it be a surprise... We plan to tell the sonographer at the start that we don't want to know, but I don't want to keep my eyes shut the whole time!

Anyone else been able to see it really clearly on the scan, whether you wanted to know or not?


----------



## Lazy Leo

Phew, it's taken me several days to get through this thread. That'll teach me to take a few days off. It's taken me longer to catch up than the couple fo days I had off in the first place! 

Sounds like theres lots happening for the bumpkins at the moment. Keerthy, it must be tough being apart just now :hugs: I understand because my hubby rotates 4 weeks home and 4 weeks away for his job, but at least I am in our home and I have my family and friends around me. I know you have your family but if you feel a bit 'alien' then obviously you are not happy. I hope you get to join hubby soon. 

Eswift, how is your dad doing? I presume you will be at the caravan now. Hope you are having a lovely time. 

Chaos - for me its the BK chicken royale. Mmmmmm!

Aimee-lou, I really hope the work stuff isn't as bad as you think it might be. I would think it unlikely you can take hubby in with you as normally it is a colleague or union rep. If hubby is banned from site then it wouldn't seem likely. Have you got a friend at work you can talk to over the weekend and take in with you? 

As for the headaches, I've posted about this plenty of times in various sections. They drive me around the twist. My worst one has been 4 days but 3 days is normal. Midwife told me I could take co-codamol (paracetamol and codeine) pharmacist told me it wasn't licenced for use in pregnancy :hissy: Finally when I couldn't take it any longer I went to my doctor who spent ages with me explaining everythign and reasuring me that that co-codamol is safe. He gave me a prescription for them. It's still not as effective as my pre-pregnancy medicine but its better than paracetamol!

Not a lot happenign with me. Hubby back home in two weeks *yawn* sometimes it just drags. He is only home for 3 weeks this time and has to spend a week on a conference. Boo!! BUT i get to go with him! And the hotel looks AMAZING! I've been to a lot of hotels with both our works but this looks great. The website says " Relax in the winter garden with a complementary glass of champagne while we take your bags to your room then once you have reached the state of relaxation we pride ourselves on delivering to you, the hotel is your oyster." 

Yeehaa!!


----------



## helz81

Lucilou- as soon as the scan started and I saw a view from underneath,I knew he was a boy..it was obvious! But I guess if you tell the sonographer you don't wanna know the sex,they won't even look down there.


----------



## lucilou

thanks Helz... and congratulations on team blue! secretly I think we're on team blue too but I have no idea why! just a feeling. And that fact that it's pretty much all boys on my hubby's side - brothers and cousins and uncles galore!


----------



## florabean1981

helz81 said:


> Girls, Im definatley on *team blue *:blue: :baby:

Congratulations on the team Blue! :)

Is it just me, or are there def more team blues in the Bumpkinds than team pinks or yellows???


----------



## florabean1981

lucilou said:


> Florabean - congrats on team blue! so it was really obvious on your scan?

Yep, on ours it was obvious- couldn't have missed it unless we weren't looking at the screen & didn't hear the sonographer giggle, hehe. I was actually quite surprised by how obvious it was. 
The lady asked us before she'd even put the gel on my bump whether we wanted to know or not. I said I only wanted to know if she could be 100% sure & she said ok. She never went down the genital area end at first to actually get a proper look, but when he opened his legs for all to see, she laughed & was like, 'well, I guess I dont even need to explain what that is! He's certainly not shy.' It was only then she zoomed in on it & stuff. 
Me & my OH couldn't stop laughing- kinda looked like he was trying to naked break dance in there! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Flora yes it does seem that way. We are team yellow due to OH being a stubborn git lol.


----------



## florabean1981

I think the only reason my OH wanted to know was because he was literally the ONLY person around us who thought it was a girl! lol.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congrats on Team Blue Flora xxx :blue:


----------



## Maffie

Im currently team yellow, I did really want to know but now i'm undecided.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> Im currently team yellow, I did really want to know but now i'm undecided.

We're on team yellow too!


----------



## helz81

Yes there seems to be definatley more blue bumps!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats, flora and helz! 
Flora, so cute he turned out to be a little "flasher" for you!:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm staying team yellow but I'm pretty convinced we're having a boy (strangely so! :rofl:) so potentially I have another blue bump! :rofl:

Hope we've had a good day. It's been a weird day actually. I've had a busy afternoon after doing pretty much nothing all morning lol. I've even baked some banana and oat muffins to use up the banana's that have been stinking up the kitchen for 2 days!! :rofl: They smell wonderful and I can't wait to have one but must wait until after my dinner lol.....I must have been brought up well! :rofl:

Have a good evening and I hope everyone is enjoyin the sunshine that we have at the moment. Hubby just spent the last 2 hours mowing the lawn and he's now tinkering with the bike....not sure what to cook, or even when to cook up. Does a Banana Muffin make up a balanced meal? :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

I know I mentioned this before, but any chance we can change our names on 1st page in accordance to what team we're on Chaos? :hugs:

Then we will know how many Pink, Blue and Yellows we have x


----------



## Eala

aimee-lou said:


> Does a Banana Muffin make up a balanced meal? :rofl:

It's got fruit in it... and grain... so it must be balanced, right? Low GI and everything with the oats :rofl:

We're still team yellow at the moment, as LO was NOT playing at our 20 week scan! I'm weirdly convinced that it's a boy though. Couldn't tell you why, the old wive's tales are split 50/50, it's just a feeling!


----------



## Chaos

HoneySunshine said:


> I know I mentioned this before, but any chance we can change our names on 1st page in accordance to what team we're on Chaos? :hugs:
> 
> Then we will know how many Pink, Blue and Yellows we have x

Change your names? You mean make them pink/blue or yellow?

I can do that, you'll all gonna have to list from this post to as what team you're on tho so I aint got to scroll back thru 300 pages to find out ;) (And my memory aint that good haha)

So yea, just post next and just say Team "colour" for me and I'll sort it out :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Eala said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Does a Banana Muffin make up a balanced meal? :rofl:
> 
> It's got fruit in it... and grain... so it must be balanced, right? Low GI and everything with the oats :rofl:
> 
> We're still team yellow at the moment, as LO was NOT playing at our 20 week scan! I'm weirdly convinced that it's a boy though. Couldn't tell you why, the old wive's tales are split 50/50, it's just a feeling!Click to expand...

I like your style!! :rofl: Well I had one for breakfast with an apple and a glass of juice....feel very good about myself now! :rofl:

I'm weirdly convinced I'm having a boy too....and I'm strangely ok with it. Although i've had 2 dreams now where I've got a little girl so who knows. I just think a boy would be a little mischeif and this baby kicks in all sorts of funny places :rofl:
My predictors etc are all 50/50 too and i'm not getting many 'clues' from my symptoms. Bring on October!! :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Chaos - *Team Yellow *for us.....although weird feeling for Team blue but wont be finding out if we can help it.


----------



## baby.love

Chaos Team Pink  for me please


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Everyone 
Hope we are all well?? Havent been around much as got so many assignments to do for college and leave in few weeks im happy though pasted my course with flying colours so uni here i come!
Can you add me as team blue please xx


----------



## pootle33

Team Blue for me!


----------



## jo_79

team blue for me please


----------



## littlekitten8

Team yellow for me please. And I noticed you have me down as 8th but I'm due on 19th thanks hehe.


----------



## aimee-lou

I don' know what's come over me but I've all of a sudden got the cooking bug!! I've just made myself the nicest brocolli and stilton soup....from scratch. Hubby brought some white stilton back last night and I just couldn't resist trying it....my word it was nice. Going to make myself some chocolate chip cookies later on too, and a texan pie for tea.......I think my energy is making a come back girls, just in time for me to go back to work.....boooooo! :hissy::rofl:


----------



## lucilou

aimee-lou said:


> Chaos - *Team Yellow *for us.....although weird feeling for Team blue but wont be finding out if we can help it.

same for me!!!


----------



## expecting09

hi ladies!
went round to see my friends last night, and ended up having a poker night. treated myself to half a pint, and boy did it taste good :D
and the weather today is awesome! going to take bump and dog out for a nice walk


----------



## keerthy

Team Yellow atm for us please!


----------



## Lazy Leo

I know what you mean Aimee Lou. I made two huge pots of soup yesterday! Ham & Lentil and Chicken Noodle. Also made a huge turkey stir fry. Which is all very well but I'm at home alone for a couple of weeks yet and my freezer is tiny lol! I need to get a new, bigger freezer before October. It's definately on the to do list! Oh and a washing machine with a dryer that actually works. One thing about having a winter baby in scotland is that the washing never dries!! I've lived without my dryer for about 2 years, just use a clothes horse next to a radiator lol but with a baby I reckon that won't really be an option!

Chaos, I'm Team Yellow but still not sure if I'll be finding out my proper colour. We've agreed to book a 20 week scan for the the 22, 23 or 24th June as hubby will be here and we'll be past the 20 week mark so we've got a month to decide if we want to know!!

Edit - is it just me or is anyone else jealous of everyone moving into third tri :blush: I'm almost the last day in October so I have such a long time to wait to even get that 20 week scan!


----------



## Eala

Chaos - We're on Team Yellow at the moment, though hopefully that will change at our scan on 28th June :D

Aimee-Lou, that soup sounds amazing! Want to come and make some for me? :lol:

I've done more baking lately than I ever have done before (plus made LOADS of pancakes), but my motivation for cooking is so low. I've got 4 weeks off at the moment (my placement fell through due to my SPD :( ), so I'm hoping that I'll get back into the swing of cooking again.

Lazy Leo - I'm in no hurry to get to 3rd Trimester, myself :lol:. Not because I don't want LO to get here, or anything, but because I know I've got an essay due around the same time, and I'm in denial about it at the moment :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Chaos, team BLUE for me please xx


----------



## Chaos

Ok everyone up until this post has had their gender updated on the first post. 

I decided to make a yellow stork smiley as I wasn't able to find one anywhere on the web, and show the difference by putting the specific coloured stork in front of your name. There is a running tally of numbers at the top of the post.

If you want the yellow stork smiley, right click on it "Save image as" .. save it on your desk top and then to use it you need to upload it to something like photobucket and link it as an image .. to your sig or where ever you want to use it :)


----------



## Maffie

Team *Yellow* please


----------



## Maffie

I was thinking about a yellow stork earlier Chaos so thank you so much :)


----------



## lucilou

Thanks Chaos! I love my yellow stork!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Chaos can you please change my due date as you have me down as 8th and im due 19th?


----------



## Maffie

I just need to https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gif https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gif



Not sure i'll stay that way so getting full use of the https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gif


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> I know I mentioned this before, but any chance we can change our names on 1st page in accordance to what team we're on Chaos? :hugs:
> 
> Then we will know how many Pink, Blue and Yellows we have x
> 
> Change your names? You mean make them pink/blue or yellow?
> 
> I can do that, you'll all gonna have to list from this post to as what team you're on tho so I aint got to scroll back thru 300 pages to find out ;) (And my memory aint that good haha)
> 
> So yea, just post next and just say Team "colour" for me and I'll sort it out :)Click to expand...


Thank Chaos!! Youre a star!! yes I dont think you wanna trawl through 300 odd pages! :rofl: :rofl:

Im team Yellow!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> I just need to https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gif https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure i'll stay that way so getting full use of the https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gifhttps://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/future-baby-Yellow.gif

Ooooh nice yellow storkie!!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies :wave:

Well Amy is now sorted in the clothes department :D Although i am sure i will be buying loads more, i have my 20 week scan friday and am petrified they are going to say boy, i have only just got my head around having a girl so it would really screw with my head..

Chaos thanks for doing the list with our little storks it looks very cute.

I hope everyone is well..... xxxx


----------



## florabean1981

Loving the storks next to our names. Chaos- that is so cool! :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. So had a bit of a scary afternoon yesterday. Phoned the midwife to check about these stupid braxton hicks that ive been having since 18+3. So anyway the midwife wasnt terribly happy that I was getting them so early on and wanted me to phone delivery suite and get myself checked over. So I went all the way down there to get checked over, got put in a waiting room and forgotten about for 45 mins, and only got noticed cos a woman came in in labour so they came down to get her! Anyway so they finally came back and took me round to Observation Area to get checked over cos they were mentally busy in delivery. Midwife came and checked my pulse and temp and BP and listened the the babys heartbeat. Baby kept either hiccuping or kicking the doppler lol. Then rolled off somewhere and she had to go chasing it lol. Had to wait another half an hour to get seen by the dr and luckily OH had gotten my message by then and arrived looking rather flustered and nearly crying bless him. Managed to calm him down a little by the time the dr came to see me and she did a speculum exam and said my cervix is still nice and closed and everything looks fine. And she also spoke to her registrar and said that my gynae was an idiot and the fact that my womb was small before pregnancy doesnt mean I'm going to have Titch early and I am just as likely as any other woman to go to term woohoo. So after 3 hours in the hospital I was allowed to go home with the strict instructions that if paracetamol isnt covering the pain, or I get any loss, then I am to go straight back. So all is good and I am much more chilled out having heard the babys heartbeat. And its only 9 days til our 20 week scan so we will get to see how big baby has grown yay.


----------



## aimee-lou

Happy Bank Holiday to all!! 

How are we all? I've just seen hubby off to work hissy:) and I've managed to talk my mother out of a visit...Don't think I could have coped to be honest! 

I have got to go to work tomorrow and request a postponement of my greivance interview. I've not been able to get anyone to come with me and I want a union rep so I am going to have to work hard and get a postponement until next week. Grrr why does it all have to be sooooo complicated?! 

Today I'm going to make some more soup...addicted to soup making! :rofl: The cookies I made went down so well I have to make some more today....may try oat and raisin today?! 

Baby has been moving like mad today....makes me feel quite sick sometimes lol. And my tummy has gone really big and hard...I look about 6+ months!! :rofl: I'm loving it and so is Hubby:happydance::cloud9:
Have a lovely sunny day today girls xx


----------



## florabean1981

Littlekitten- glad things are still ok with you!
AimeeLou- soup rocks! i LOVE making it too :) With a nice crusty roll. Yummy!


----------



## Neon

Hi All, Had my scan on Friday and everything was fine. We saw the four chambers of the heart - which was awesome, LO was moving around and waving. Luckily we missed a full frontal shot (sonographer said) where we would have apparently worked out the sex if we had seen! :) This only backs up our theory that we are having a boy - everyone we meet is convinced it's a boy too.. We shall see. Pics attached..

Got my blood results back and I'm RhD-negative. This only came about because I asked the midwife (out of curiosity) my blood group. She had to phone the unit for my results as they hadn't been sent with the other results. I think the MW was a bit cross at the embarassment tbh. I mentioned this to my mum and she thought I was a positive blood group - she didn't even realise I was RhD-negative! (And she's a nurse!!) She thought it was only my brother that was. Anyways - hopefully there shouldn't be any probs.
Getting quite a bump now and feeling quite a lot of movement. Breathlessness seems to be better since I started taking the iron (when I remember to take it..). Can't believe we're all reaching the half-way mark!
My tummy skin is quite itchy - anyone got this?

Hope you're all OK - loving the yellow stork Chaos :D
 



Attached Files:







090525scan1.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 8









090525scan2.jpg
File size: 81.8 KB
Views: 7









090525scan3.jpg
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 10









090525scan4.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 9









090525scan5.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## florabean1981

awww, neon, glad everything is okay. Good job you asked the MW about your bloods, hey?!
Baby pics are awesome. The pics I got on friday are crap, but the scan itself was amazing.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Neon said:


> This only backs up our theory that we are having a boy - everyone we meet is convinced it's a boy too.. We shall see.

Im so chuffed all is well Neon!! :hugs:
Sonographer said same about my cousins baby too - they only got top half scan shot as "it was too obvious" - we all assumed boy, but little Isla was born in Dec! :cloud9: so things arent always as they seem :dohh:

Im also RNeg! welcome to the club :hugs:


----------



## lucilou

hey - just wanted to shout that I'm 20 weeks today! Whoo-hoo half way there!

Aimee-Lou hope you get on ok at work tomorrow....


----------



## jlosomerset

Hey girls, hope everyone has had a good long weekend? I am off til Wednesday then have scan on wednesday too so a short day for me:happydance: off thurs and back to work on Friday. 
Had busy weekend decorating the boys bedroom and did a car boot yesterday, made £100 so was chuffed with that. baby.love how did the house viewing go?


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls x

Lucilou :happydance::happydance: Happy 20 weeks hun :happydance:

Jlo .. It went well thank you hun :hugs: The house is ours and we move the 1st of August. :cloud9: 

Well ladies Amy is booting my tummy like mad at the mo, she hates the laptop there, even though i cover my tummy with a cushion! little madam isnt she?!

Brought her some amazing clothes off ebay today and brought myself a new mobile phone(8gb N95) as mine is a touch screen and i cant work it very well :dohh:

I am so looking forward to the rest of this week, on wednesday it will be my 29th birthday and i will be 20 weeks, then on friday we have our 20 week scan... and then the weekend is going to be a baby shopping spree :happydance:

I am off for a nosey ... catch up with you all soon xxx


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey ladies...hope you all had a great weekend! Ours was busy. I managed to get rained on while on the freeway with the top down on the Jeep, so that was interesting. I had to pull over and fight to get it up in a huge downpour. The only place in the state where there was a drop of rain and I drove right into it:rofl:. So typical of me.
DH is napping but I am getting ready to wake him up and let him know that it is time for me and LO to eat!
Just got a new flat iron for my hair which should make it easier to do now that it is so much shorter. I was getting a bit of a challenge and becoming frustrated, so I decided to splurge.
Great pics, Neon! So looking forward to seeing my LO again Wednesday!
Only 2 days until the big scan. I can hardly stand the wait. Ready to go buy something for this baby, but I am not buying it a unisex item, darnit! I am getting a fluffy pink thing or a boyish little blue thing. Or at least something that says "boy or girl" to me!
The poor malls. They have no idea what they are in for around here.
Oh, and Chaos...nice job, hun! The storks are really cute;)


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning girls....well today is the day! Wish me luck one and all. 

I have just been told that hubby can't come to the meeting with me so I have the choice of my colleague or to postpone and get my union rep....which I don't know which to choose. 

Have a good day everyone!! xx


----------



## lindak

Good luck this morning amiee- lou


----------



## Maffie

Morning all. Got to see mw again today see if protein has gone and see if bp has dropped. BP was 160/92 couple of days ago but been trying to chill out.

Good luck with today Aimme-lou


----------



## dom85

Good luck Aimee-Lou. Do what you feel comfortable with, not what's easiest, if i has to be postponed then so be it.


----------



## aimee-lou

I think the postponement is best but I desperately want it over with.....I suppose the worst is over with now. Coming back after nearly 3 weeks off was so nerve wracking!! 

Going to call hubby and see what he says. Thanks girls xx


----------



## baby.love

Good luck Aimee will be thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

What a joke.....

Well I can't have hubby in with me. It has to be a colleague or a union rep. I've opted for union rep which means that I will be waiting for 2 weeks until the people are available to do it, and I can organise the people to attend. 

So I have 2 weeks to get through! I am actually really mad but kind of relieved too. It's sad but true that if I can make it til friday I can then have another period signed off and still get paid ssp (so no major financial difficulty) and get this sorted. 

about 100 things I'm not happy about but I can air these at the meeting. I have a feeling I'm not going to last until my maternity leave but hey, at least I have the support of my hubby, my GP and midwife and you girls!! 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes girls! You're the best!! xx


----------



## baby.love

Crickey girls what a weekend! all i have done is wrap up bundles of boys clothes and print labels! but its safe to say that ALL the boys stuff is gone and is slowly being replaced by pink things :happydance:

Look how cute these are :cloud9:



Having a lazy couple of days now as all that listing and sending has frazzled my brain... I am looking forward to tomorrow as it will be my birthday :happydance:
OH has brought me a Tiffany necklace and braclet set and i cant wait to wear it. 

Well i am off to watch some TV and slob out

:hug: to all xx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Check out the outfit i just brought for Amy on ebay :cloud9:


Sorry i had to show someone as my OH is at work lol... xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Very cute indeed Baby.love you must be pleased to be rid of all the blue things! 

Chaos thank you for all the yellow storks, they are just the cutest!!! 

Aimee-lou, try not to get overly stressed about things, hang on in there as its only a few days till friday. Easier said than done though I would think :hug:

I have booked a detailed 20 week scan! It's an evening appointment on 22 June, so just under 4 weeks away. It so annoys me that Glasgow don't offer them as standard. Grr, so its £230 but I am very much looking forward to seeing Horrace again and I think we will find out if he is indeed a she!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls! I don't know quite how I'm going to get through this week tbh but we'll get there I'm sure. 


Thanks xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Baby.love - wow those are majorly cute. My sister gave us 3 boxes of girls clothes which are all adorable and I'm hoping we have a little girl now hehe. Oh well we plan on having another after this so even if this is a blue bump the clothes will go in the loft for the next one. 

AimeeLou - good luck with this week hunni. Just take some deep breaths and ignore any snidy comments and we are always here for a rant if needed.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin'

Oh how I love 3 day weekends!

Littlekitten ~ Front page updated.

Baby.Love ~ Cute outfits! I have something along the lines of the jeans outfit that I found at a yard sale for a dollar.

Neon ~ Yup I got the breathlessness and itchy belly!

Djgirl ~ I wanna know the sex of the baby! The time needs to hurry up and come :rofl:

Aimee-lou ~ That kinda sucks you have to wait two weeks, but its better to get the correct representation as they might try and push their luck with just a colleague there. Will be interesting to see how they treat you for the next couple weeks. Keep a detailed log with times and dates, and document anything that makes you feel uncomfortable. It all counts.

Ok I need to go shower and get read for work. Have a great day!


----------



## florabean1981

Good morning (well, Lunch time) everyone! Just checking in to see how you're all doing. I for one, had probably the best night's sleep I've had in ages! I woke up at 11am thismorning, and felt so relaxed & content... Then realised I was freaking desperate for the loo & bubba was kciking the hell out of my left side, hehe. :) Have just done some housework, then off to work at 3:30. Got tomorrow off, so I'm going to Southampton for the day to go look at Toys R Us, Mothercare, Mamas & Papas, Pumpkin Patch & any other baby store they have at West Quay, LOL!!!!! I feel the need to spend, spend, spend-------> my OH's money! (yeah baby!)

AimeeLou- it's a shame they've had to postpone the meeting & it does suck that you can't have your OH there with you for support, but at least with a union rep, they will know their stuff & will be able to mediate & represent you the most appropriate way & make sure you dont get taken advatage of. I really hope you're able to stay positive over the coming days until the next meeting & that it doesn't have any (more) negative affects on your health. I can't even imagine how stressful this all must be for you...

Babylove- congrats on the house!!!!! I bet you must be thrilled to bits and at least by moving in august, you've got plenty of time to unpack & get sorted before lil Amyh arrives. The clothes you've got her are absolutely adorable! She's gonna be one trendy chic! I have to admit, that even though I'm over the moon to be having a boy, when I look at the little girls clothes, I can't help but wish I had someone in my life who had a little girl that I could buy things for & spoil, lol. At least having my 2 nephews only 4 miles away, I can spoil them and also get a ton of stuff off my sister- she says she's already got 3 whole bozes of clothes in first size & 0-3 for me, along with a load of maternity clothes that she doesn't need anymore, so it's going to save me a fortune! :) Thank god for family, hey?! Also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY for wednesday!!!!!!! Hope you have a fab day & get some cool presents. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Some good news at last for me girls.....

I'm going home in half an hour!....and we are going to get at least half of our money back on our failed hols to Florida!! Woohoo! Means we can definitely afford our holiday to Cornwall now!! Whoo!!


----------



## expecting09

ahh what a wonderful day! not making the mistake of getting sunburnt today, im still in pain!

i start moving into my own house tomorrow, soooo excited! but scared at the same time, im not very good with money, so im going to have to learn lol


----------



## florabean1981

Finally got round to putting my 2 scan pics of my little boy :baby: onto my laptop lol. Just feeling happy & proud & felt like sharing them. :happydance:

The 1st one is at my 12 week scan (13+1)
The 2nd one is at my 20 week scan (20+0)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00900.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC00917.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## baby.love

Oh wow Flora the 20 week pic is amazing, you can see all his little features so clearly :cloud9: He is adorable x


----------



## florabean1981

yeah, I was actually really surprised how clear everything was at the 20 week scan. Can you imagine the shock & giggles when I saw all his boy bits in close up????? :rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

Afternoon girls
baby.love congrats on the house hun, am really pleased for you and you will be all unpacked and sorted by the time Amy arrives, even better:happydance:

Aimee :hug: hun, stay strong and I hope the nxt 2 weeks go quickly for you, I know how it drags at work when things are going wrong but do try to rise above it and focus on the trip to Cornwall.

Well I'm 21 weeks today and have my scan at 11.45 tomorrow, am a mixture of nerves and excitment at the moment, we are hoping to find out if the bump is pink or blue but will just be so relieved to hear that everything is ok and baby is happy and healthy:baby:

Half term this week, so have been to the park this morning and we are going out to buy some goldfish later on, I bought a little tank at the car boot for £2 so gotta get some stuff to fill it and 2 little fishes for my little men!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Hello ladies:D
Great news Aimee!
Love the pics, Flora-they're great!
Babylove-That little set with the jeans is adorable...I would totally wear that in a grown up size!:rofl:
jlo-
Good luck to you! Mine is at 11:15, but that is the time here, so I think you will know first-seems like time drags on forever, huh?
Chaos-Looking forward to letting you know and getting my very own stork:D Oh, and any last minute guesses are welcome, as I am not diggin up last weeks thread!:rofl:(boy was winning by a landslide, though)
Sadly, work is calling....but, I'll be back:muaha:


----------



## florabean1981

Good luck with the scans Jlosomerset & DJgirl1976 :) Here's hoping evcerything is happy & healthy & all! :) Let us know what team!

I'm going to get ready for work now. Will check back tomorrow. Have great evenings everyone. :hi:


----------



## jlosomerset

djgirl it certainly does seem to be taking its time getting here, am sure I wont sleep much tonite!!
Was talking to a girl at work about it and she was at hospital for half a day having hers done as they couldnt get all the measurements so she had to keep going off for walks and coming back, as I am meant to be in work tomorrow wouldnt that be a bonus if it meant I get half day off, hehe!!!
I too am looking forward to having my stork (please co-operate baby!!!)


----------



## littlekitten8

Good luck with your scans tomorrow! I have another 8 days til mine and its dragging majorly! Can't wait to see how big Titch has gotten and see if we can get a pic of his/her face as thats the one thing we havnt managed yet. Im so looking forward to my holiday. Bit bored of being at home now cos I've been off for 3 weeks already and not back at work til 11th June. Is anyone else thinking about their labour bag? I have this insane need to get organised with something and as I cant do anything for the nursery as I dont have one til September...I am getting really bad urges to start packing my bag!!


----------



## lindak

Good Luck with your scans ladies !! I have another 9 days and I could burst with excitment !!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay good news. I have put on 2lbs since last week! I am now up to 10stone 5lbs which is only 1lb less than my pre-pregnancy weight :) Hopefully when I weigh myself next week I will have put on enough weight that I will be above my pre-pregnancy weight. About bloody time considering I am 19 weeks now lol.


----------



## djgirl1976

Well, littlekitten, good luck with the weight thing. I have been hoping to gain as little as possible right now knowing that the full blown weight will come when I get into 3rd!
I was up 6 pounds a month and a half ago, down three a few weeks ago, so all told up 3. If I can keep up that pace until the end, I should be good, then it will be more baby than anything else!LOL(although my "feedings" have been increasing...just had PB on toast and it was yummmm.:rofl:
jlo-if the days went any slower I would swear they were weeks!:rofl:
The thing that is funny, though, is that I was very excited until just the last few days. Now I am getting really nervous. I just want everything to be ok. I've had enough time to sit and think about things, and will be happy with whatever the sex is, so worrying was next on the list:rofl:
Pretty sure eveyone goes through that for a bit beforehand, though.


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi ladies! I've also got my scan tomorrow at 11:15!! But...I'm just wondering...I'll only be 18+3 (ticker's wrong)...is that too early? I thought it was supposed to be around 20 weeks, but this is the appointment they booked for me.

Anyways, I haven't really put on much weight yet either. I think I'm up about 3lbs so far, but I've been going up and down so much...


----------



## Danuta

Don't worry... it's such a great feeling once you have had this scan, whether you are 20 weeks or 18 and a half! I don't think it's a problem about the weight... many people seems to not have put on much. (although not me, unfortunately)


----------



## lucilou

good luck with the scans tomorrow - I've got mine too.... does that make 4 of us? I've lost count!

can't wait... even though we're staying on team yellow, it will be good to know everything is ok in there. Although with all the wriggling going on, I can't see how anything could be wrong!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck at all the scans girls. I've got a full 2 weeks until mine and I can't wait! 

Hope it's all good xxx


----------



## djgirl1976

Good luck tomorrow, too, girls!
Cinnamon, I wouldn't worry. My Dr. wouldn't let me schedule mine before I was a full 20 weeks, but there are a ton of people who have theirs anywhere from 18-22. They do it in the office where I go, so I think they probably try to make people stick to that week, but I imagine techs and scheduling and Dr. preferences make up for the reason why they vary through those 4 weeks. From everything I hear it is perfectly fine to do it anywhere in that time frame. My doc just tortured me those other 2 weeks...LOL. I am sure they won't expect your baby to measure at 20 weeks yet!


----------



## helz81

Good luck with the scans girls!
BabyLove, my hubby is your best friend right now..:rofl:..I always said this baby would be my last,but after seeing your gorgeous pink girly clothes for Amy I am swaying towards trying for 1 more after this one in the hope of a girl :rofl:I have a daughter,but not with hubby,so I'd love to be able to give him a daughter one day.
I am happy to be having a boy though,my son is a breeze, so if Im lucky enough to have another like him then I'm truly blessed :cloud9:

I won't be on for a few days cos Im going to Florida in the morning!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo: Im not excited honest :rofl:
My first thought was I wouldn't come on here atall but who am I kidding?! Im far too nosey to stay away for 2 whole weeks!

Happy birthday and happy 20weeks for tommorow BabyLove :happydance:
AimeeLou, I hope you get sorted out,must be really stressful for you :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Cant wait to hear back from those girls having scans today. Got woken up at 4am by Titch kicking me which was quite strange lol as they havnt been strong enough to wake me before. And then got woken up at 8.20am by a horrid dream so decided to give in and get up. So now am quite tired as went to the pub for the quiz last night so didnt get to bed til about 1am lol. I have done my shopping on Tesco online and sorted out our temporary insurance for next week cos we are borrowing MIL's car for the trip to Scotland as it will be a hell of alot more comfy than mine lol. Cant believe how much it cost though!! Was going to hang some more washing on the line but tis raining grr.


----------



## Chaos

Good luck scanny girls! Man I'm excited hahah


----------



## Eala

Best of luck to everyone with scans today! can't wait to see pics etc :D


----------



## djgirl1976

OK, so 2 hours till I leave for the scan, and I am getting _really_ nervous. I can also feel LO moving a little more than normal right now, so hopefully we will get to see some gymnastics today!
I am so excited for DH to get to come with this time! He hasn't been on my other scans and "doesn't see anything" in the pics:rofl:
I have been telling him that when he sees it on the screen it will be totally different and he will be able to tell better what is what! (hope I am not lying...LOL)
Good luck to the girls who have already been or are getting ready to go! Can't wait to get back and see all the new pics and teams:happydance:
I am supposed to be working right now but my concentration is failing me ATM. 
My nerves are so bad I can't even finish my toast. That is hilarious considering I am such a "chubby bunny"-for the past couple weeks I have been practically _dreaming_ of food:rofl:
littlekitten, I hear you on the dream thing. My dreams have been so vivid, recently, and last night, I had a dream that MIL won the lottery on a ticket we bought for her and decided not to give us a dime(of like, 4 million dollars or something stupid like that). I was irate! I remember being so pissed and saying I couldn't believe she wouldn't even start a college fund for LO. 
WTF? No idea where my mind comes up with these things?!
Well, I am off for now and will be back, hopefully with some good news and pics to post!
Thanks for all the good wishes, girls!:D


----------



## Maffie

Good luck all scan girlies today, mines in 2 weeks and cant wait. Got to hear the heart again at the mw yesterday which was nice, no mw appointment next week so will miss getting chance to hear it. Baby didnt want to be listened to as they kept scooting off when the doppler was put on my belly.


----------



## littlekitten8

Good luck DJ.

I am sat here giggling cos the baby has hiccups! Its such a surreal feeling lol.


----------



## Chaos

djgirl1976 said:


> I can also feel LO moving a little more than normal right now, so hopefully we will get to see some gymnastics today!

Pffft, Autumn was moving around like she was trying to dig her way out on the way to our scan .. as soon as we got there? She buried her head in the bloody placenta and went to sleep!!! :rofl:

I've read on here orange juice is supposed to wake them up. No supprised. Icky stuff!


----------



## Kaites

Hey Ladies,
Have to admit I've been lurking on and off for a while but finally had our 20 week scan last week and found out it's probably a girl, so I thought I better help represent team pink since we're lagging behind at this point  Baby was in a difficult position for some of the measurements so we've got another scan next week- yayyyy! Uncooperative is fine with me if I get a few more peeks at baby  We're due Oct 4th- still seems so far away though!!
cheers!


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> Pffft, Autumn was moving around like she was trying to dig her way out on the way to our scan .. as soon as we got there? She buried her head in the bloody placenta and went to sleep!!! :rofl:
> 
> I've read on here orange juice is supposed to wake them up. No supprised. Icky stuff!

Eww...no OJ for me...it makes me vomit. I read someone on here that said she did a can of Red Bull. I am thinking about that, but coffee is probably just as good I imagine. I guess we'll see. 
Last time I had a scan, tech was poking away at LO and it just wanted to be left alone and kept turning its back at us! They had me roll over, cough, poke some more, etc. LO wasn't having any of it. 
Hopefully we can avoid that today!


----------



## Maffie

I went off OJ but now love it mixed with lemonade. Cant get enough of it.


----------



## Chaos

djgirl1976 said:


> Eww...no OJ for me...it makes me vomit. I read someone on here that said she did a can of Red Bull. I am thinking about that, but coffee is probably just as good I imagine. I guess we'll see.

I can't remember what forum it was on now, this or another I read, but I saw a post saying Redbull had been banned in Germany cause they found trace amounts of cocaine in it. 

It would certainly wake her up and give her wiiiiiings!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies! 

How are we today? 

I'm trying to calm down today. I probably should have called all sorts of people but to be honest, I am so tired I'm not going to be able to hold it together! (Plus Jeremy Kyle is just too enterntaining!!:blush:)

Hope we've had a good day despite the miserable weather! 

Thanks to the girls of 2nd tri I've figured out that hubby is going to get a mucky weekend and a meal at his favourite restaurant!! :happydance: He deserves a treat!! :blush:

Anyhoo's...I'm off to defrost some soup for tea...we had a nice big breakfast and even through my appetite is normally big, with all the stress it gets a lot smaller....so butternut squash soup, piles of cheese sandwiches and cherry bakewells and tea!! Woohoo....how many portions will I need? Place your orders now!! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

aimee-lou said:


> so butternut squash soup, piles of cheese sandwiches and cherry bakewells and tea!! Woohoo....how many portions will I need? Place your orders now!! :rofl:

Oh lord that sounds sooooo good :lol:. Darnit, I just ate and now I'm hungry again after reading that! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Eala said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> so butternut squash soup, piles of cheese sandwiches and cherry bakewells and tea!! Woohoo....how many portions will I need? Place your orders now!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Oh lord that sounds sooooo good :lol:. Darnit, I just ate and now I'm hungry again after reading that! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm sorry.....I'll stop talking now as I feel I'm being something of a bad influence!! :rofl:


----------



## lucilou

hey girlies! First things first - happy birthday babylove! it's today, right? Hope you and Amy are having a lovely day and that it's sunny where you are!

In other news... I'm back from my 20 week scan!!!!! What a difference to the 12 week scan where they were like, yep one baby, 2 arms, 2 legs, heartbeat, ok you can go. 

Today they were taking ages, mainly because the wee one was flinging itself all over the place so the sonographer couldn't get the measurements she was after. Once she did though, she said everything seemed fine. Yippeeeeee!!!!! 

She zoomed in on the heart and looked at it for ages though - at first I was like wow that's so cool you can see the valves opening and closing and everything... but after a while I was starting to freak out and wondering what was so wrong that she had to stare at it for so long! But she said it was ok. 

I'll need to scan in my photos somehow but they are just of the head and shoulders.... I think she did that beause we said we didn't want to know if it was a boy or a girl. I didn't let on to her or my hubby, but after what I've read and seen on here, I would say I'm 98.5% certain I now know what team we're on. I'm not telling though - it's as if, if I don't say it outloud, it's still a secret and I can pretent everything is still yellow. not that I'm unhappy with what I saw (or didn't see...) I would have been happy either way!

OOh more news, a friend is giving us their pram that their little one has just grown out of so that will save us a few hundred pounds.... it's an iCandy Apple which I'm very pleased with.

crikey so much to report - what an exciting day!!!!

Hope everyone else is getting on ok, especially those also having scans today. Hope your experience is as good as mine - the NHS truly exceeded my expectations today!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies :wave:

:wohoo: 20 weeks at last & my 29th birthday ... Having a good day so far, got spoilt by my OH who brought me a Tiffany necklace & braclet set :cloud9: plus a new mobile phone. Amy has given me some lovely birthday kicks too x

Lucilou i'm chuffed all went well for you babes :hugs:

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Chaos

I just got a text message from Djgirl ............ *giggle*


----------



## baby.love

OMG chaos you cant do that to us! Does she know?


----------



## Chaos

Yep she knows, I can't teelllll you tho :muaha:

She's gone to lunch so you should get an answer in an hour or so :rofl:


----------



## cinnamongirl

Well, I'm back from my scan...and apparently we're on Team Blue, but I'm not entirely convinced. I am so sure that OH and I both saw the three little lines, and not some boy bits, but the tech didn't show us anything, just said boy and that was it. We did manage to get 5 pix, but none of them show the whole body, so now I'm really confused, as I am positive it would be a girl. I guess the only thing I can do now is book a 3D scan for after 26 weeks cuz I just don't believe it.

I'm really fighting some serious gender disappointment, and I feel so horrible about it...I really tried to prepare myself too, but I couldn't hold back my tears when OH and I went for lunch. I'm so disappointed cuz I just desperately wanted a little girl, as this is gonna be my only child (as OH has 2 already and wants a vasectomy).

I'm sorry, I feel like such a horrible mother right now. I'm so happy that he's healthy, but I talked myself into a little girl, and now I'm just shocked. I feel like the worst mother ever.


----------



## sam76

hello all, Happy birthday babylove, what a day, just got in from my hubbys Grandads Funeral, so so sad, feel all washed out, hopefully just going to have a shower and chill out, so tired today, hope everyone is all doing well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Sam i'm sorry about your day babes :hug:


----------



## Chaos

Cinnamongirl and Sam ~ :hugs: :hugs:

Happy Birthday Baby Love!


----------



## djgirl1976

[IMG]https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/djgirl1976/20weeks3daysbig-1.jpg[/IMG]

So, all I can say is, despite everyone telling me I was having a girl(family and friends) it is a boy.
Mother's instinct is right. I just knew it from the first day.

Don't feel bad cinnamon. I cried when I heard. Not because I won't love the shit out of this kid, but because boy clothes just don't do it for me and because I just adore pink:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I am also really sad I won't be able to put ruffles on this baby's butt!:rofl:

DH, however, is elated, so that makes up for any disappointment on my end. 

So, overpopulated team blue, make room for another tiny penis!:rofl:

Oh, and I also must add that I am happy to say baby measured exactly to the day. HB was 163, weight est. was 10.5 oz. Everything looks good, but we won't know for sure until the Dr. gets to take a look at the pics!


----------



## baby.love

Awww Djgirl congrats babes,.... a beautifull baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## lucilou

congratulations djgirl! glad everything went well for you today, even though you don't get to go out and buy pink frilly knickers!


----------



## Chaos

:rofl: Love the pee pee picture!!! The scans are great and very clear.

Eh, you can still put ruffles on his butt, just make sure he's wearing trousers to cover them up! And like I said, someone for Autumn to marry ;)


----------



## jlosomerset

Hellooo girlies, apologies for the late posting, was working today and then had in laws around for tea (they obviously dont understand how important it is to report back to you girls) but anyway we are here now me and my little blue bump!!!
Everything was just how it should and the little porker is 14oz at the mo. There was no mistakin the boy parts and although sonographer said they cant say 100% she said it was pretty darn obvious!!!
So I am going to be dominated by a house of males, a little sad that I will never get to do the whole pink thing, but at the same time the boys will all play together and in years to come think of all the 'me' time I can have when dad and the boys go off to football:happydance:

Congrats to everyone else on there bumps, blues are definately taking over the October Bumpkins!!!

And Happy Birthday baby.love x


----------



## lucilou

flippin heck - a lot of boys coming out of today's round of scans!


----------



## baby.love

Jlo congrats on your *BLUE* bump babes :hugs:


----------



## fancyk500

Hi Everyone, 

Delurking to say hello and to join Team Blue after our scan today! :blue: Our estimated due date is Oct. 6th! 

We were convinced it was going to be a girl. Now we have to pick out a boy's name!

Best wishes to all!


----------



## jlosomerset

Wow, wot a lot of boys goin on!!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> :rofl: Love the pee pee picture!!! The scans are great and very clear.
> 
> Eh, you can still put ruffles on his butt, just make sure he's wearing trousers to cover them up! And like I said, someone for Autumn to marry ;)

That's right, darnit...all these little men will be so lucky to be raised by great moms:happydance:(even if we do hide some ruffles under his bibs:rofl: )

Yea, I will train him well for little Autumn-we'll make sure he keeps his whiskers off the sink:rofl:

And jlo-I am totally with you. I have told myself the same thing. At least mommy will get to have some time to herself to do things she likes to do while the guys do "guy stuff"


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls! 

As you can tell from the time I really can't sleep....off to make myself a horlicks!! 

Hope we're all ok. We do seem to have an awful lot of boys all of a sudden....I think ours a wee man so there could be an awful lot of October boys in the schools in 5 years!! :rofl:
night night all! :sleep:


----------



## keerthy

CONGRATS to everyone on their teams! :) though team BLUE!!!!!! 

I think I will stick to team BLUE.. as they don't reveal the Sex of the baby here! Such a shame I know....... 

Have booked my scan on 10th June... Just can't wait to see.... 

Praying everything will be in place.


----------



## HoneySunshine

keerthy, I love your avatar! Is that you?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos can you add a blue storkie next to Anababe pls? She doesnt have a laptop at the moment xxxxxx

Thanks


----------



## keerthy

HoneySunshine said:


> keerthy, I love your avatar! Is that you?

nope that isn't me!!!!! just modified a googled out image.... Didn't take a picture of my bump yet!!!!!! I think I will look more flabby!!! :rofl:


----------



## h702

wow so many boys!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girlies. Hope everyone is feeling good. I am incredibly tired this morning. Didnt manage to get to sleep until 1.30am and then woke up for 4.30am for no apparant reason and couldnt get back to sleep for a good half an hour. Then I was awake again at 6.30am and finally got up at 8.30am cos I couldnt sleep and the Tesco delivery is supposed to be here between 9 and 11. Ah well. Off on a night out tonight. Got a tapas and live band night at OH's work which is going to be lovely. Cant wait.


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh forgot to add.....I'm 99% sure we are on Team Pink hehe. Mothers instinct and all that.


----------



## HoneySunshine

are you gonna find out LittleKitten?


----------



## lindak

> I cried when I heard. Not because I won't love the shit out of this kid, but because boy clothes just don't do it for me and because I just adore pink
> I am also really sad I won't be able to put ruffles on this baby's butt!

Congrats on your blue bump djgirl - But I am the same I dont get the whole boys clothes thing , I am such a girlie girl .. But I know im my heart its a boy will know for sure next thur yey !!!


----------



## littlekitten8

No we are staying on team yellow cos OH wants to keep it a surprise :(


----------



## sam76

Morning All. How we all feeling today, im so tired today xxx


----------



## Maffie

Have fun at the tapas littlekitten, I love tapas!

Even though im team yellow I think I might have to look away after all the info on here seeing the 3 lines or not seeing them may give it away. Im more for knowing than OH is anyway.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' 22 weeks today! :happydance:

Katies and fancy ~ due dates added.

All storky colours are updated on the front page.

The tally at the moment is as follows:

:pink: = 3
:blue: = 9
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 8

I got a little fun thing for you to do. Take a look at this. (I'm sure you've all see one before)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]"To find the gender prediction, find the mother's age at conception (across the top of the table) and then the month in which *conception* occurred. Follow the column and row to the intersecting point. The color of the box tells you what the prediction is. *Blue* = Boy and *Pink* = Girl"[/FONT]

I was 27 and conceived in January and sure enough that = a girl. Does it work for any of you?

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/cal.gif


----------



## baby.love

OMG Chaos it says *BOY* for me :dohh: Now i am worried lol


----------



## baby.love

Just checked it for my other 2 and according to that my 10 year old daughter should be a boy, but it got my son right :)


----------



## h702

it says im having boy. were team yellow but im convinced its a boy, my oh thinks the same about a girl tho!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol it says mine is a boy. Still convinced its a girl tho lol.


----------



## baby.love

I just done it for my mates 3 kids and it got 2 wrong so i can breath now! :rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

Omg Chaos, Its right for all 3 of mine, spooky hey!!!!

Little kitten have a great time tonite, hopefully you wont be too tired.

I'm off out tonite to to meet a friend I havnt seen in ages so that will be good too:happydance:

Have a good day girls and bumps x


----------



## florabean1981

CONGRATULATIONS with all the scans everyone. Can't believe how many boys there are due in October. Wonder if it's something in the water? lol.

My OH ordered our travel system yesterday. We went to every shop in bloody Southampton & Portsmouth & only found 1 freaking model we both actually liked. It was so frustrating!!! Anyways, we settled on a silver cross 3D jet sport system. It's black with white trim, from Mothercare. (lol, I always swore I wouldn't buy stuff from M'care, but oh well.)

Literally just the cotbed & all the silly little things to buy now, but that's all ages off. I feel very organised for a change!


----------



## florabean1981

Oooh, I meant to ask. Have any of your decided when you're going to start maternity leave yet? My manager has asked me like 5 times in the last 2 weeks! I was like chill out, I haven't even had my MATB1 form yet!!! I'm thinking possibly the last sunday of august, but not sure.


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey Chaos...according to the chart, mine should be a girl.
There is totally a pee pee in the pic, so that's another strike!:D


----------



## colsy

florabean1981 said:


> Oooh, I meant to ask. Have any of your decided when you're going to start maternity leave yet? My manager has asked me like 5 times in the last 2 weeks! I was like chill out, I haven't even had my MATB1 form yet!!! I'm thinking possibly the last sunday of august, but not sure.

I'll be working until as late as I can - I'm self-employed so get no paid maternity leave :-( (violins out, please) No idea yet how much time I'll take off - all depends on how well OH's business is doing around then ... whichever of us has the most potential work in the pipeline will probably carry on working, while the other one takes time off for childcare for a few months. (Although regardless, I will have a month or so off after baby is born - I don't kid myself I'm one of these supermums who gives birth and then pops back into the office to finish off yesterday's account.)

I'm still searching for that elusive childcarer I mentioned in a thread a month or so ago ... my Big Plan is to find a local woman, perhaps with her own child(ren), who would like to look after our baby in our own home while we both work. Strikes me as a great job for somebody - the childcarer gets to earn some money without having to have loads of qualifications or having to clean up after a child making a mess of her own house, while OH and I get the benefit of being able to work but all the time knowing that baby and carer are simply downstairs and so one of us can be there in an emergency and I still get to breastfeed for as long as I want/need/can/like.

Anybody live near me who'd like this job? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

well Im confuzzled! I conceived over my bday wkend - Feb 1st - so either conceived when I was 25 in Jan or 26 in Feb! :dohh:

Both say :pink: though!! Id be so so so delighted with that!!

I recks :blue: though :shrug:


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say I'm sorry for my meltdown yesterday. I'm just in such disbelief cuz the sonographer didn't sound that confident in her prediction, and the fact that I swear I saw little lines...but, I'm gonna talk to mw next week and see what she thinks, and after that, we're getting a 3D scan!!! :yipee:

I would be over the moon with either, but I did have my heart set on a girl, and I'm still feeling that she is a she...I can't call my bump he...it just doesn't feel right. I think once I know without a doubt either way, that's when I'll be able to accept it. So, thank u ladies for being supportive and non-judgemental. I appreciate it.


----------



## aimee-lou

I (according to all dates) conceived at age 25 in the month of January (it was hubby's birthday!!) so it says girl. But......I think boy and February is a boy. 

We shall see...staying team Yellow....determined! Just bought a yellow bouncer chair so now we have to! :rofl:


----------



## Kaites

Thanks for adding my pink bump to the list Chaos  

So last week we had the 20 week ultrasound and today I got a call from the OB's office saying that an "advanced targeted ultrasound" at the major hospital in the area would be needed since some of the results were a little troubling. The guy who interprets the results of the scans wasn't sure if it was a "bilateral perfusion" of the lungs or if it was just poor image quality. With the targeted ultrasound, the guy who reads them is going to be in the room with me and the technician so maybe that'll help clear things up. Now I have to wait for a call from the hospital telling me when the appt is going to be. Anyway, OH is at work and can't reach him, called my parents in tears, totally freaked out- mom's are the best at trying to calm you down. Then I googled "prenatal pulmonary perfusion" for answers and got all stressed out again. Trying to stay calm for baby and hoping it's just a case of "poor image quality" but it's hard... Anyway, off to work- hopefully that will keep my mind off stuff :-(

Hope you ladies are having a good, stress-free day


----------



## djgirl1976

:hugs:Aww, hun, try not to get too worried! I am sure everything will turn up ok! 
Try to stay calm and let us know when you hear more!
Good luck, sweetie!:hug:


----------



## tj1091

Hi girls, finally had my 20 week scan today and its a GIRL!! So happyyy! Have to have another scan in 2 weeks as baby wouldn't show her spine properly. Otherwise though, all looking very good! 
Hope everyone else is doing ok, please add a pink stork for me Chaos! :happydance:
XXXX


----------



## Chaos

Woo hoo another girl! Pink stork added.

Ok English chicks, you need to fly your butts over here if its for nothing else than to eat Wendys. SO yum and SO much nicer than McDees.

I just ate a bacon cheeseburger, chicken sandwich, fries and a sprite haha *Burp*

Autumn demanded it! I can't deprive the child :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Happy 22 weeks Chaos!!

I love Wendy's - although glad im not craving junk or Id be off to kfc/mcdonalds ALL the time!


----------



## Eala

I miss Wendy's so much :lol:. And Waffle House!! And Tim Hortons from when I lived in Canada... darn, I need to move back there so much :lol:


----------



## Bingers

Hi. Had my 20 week scan today and all good. Baby kicking like mad although I haven't actually felt anything other than flutters so far but looks like when I do I'll know about it! Team PINK for me!


----------



## Chaos

I prefer Ihop over Waffle house. TOTALLY addicted to their pancakes. I am so not going in to what I ate there the other day :rofl: Lets just say I out ate the husband haha.


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats on the scans and pink bumps girls!
Chaos....sweetie....you better slow down or you are going to loose your baby in a fat roll!:rofl::rofl:
JK, eat away, it will be over soon enough!
Yes, Wendy's puts McDs to shame. Waffle house?:sick: I feel the same about IHOP, sadly. I wish I could enjoy a pancake, but I hate the things. Syrup on any food is not my style, I guess. 
You know how I love my bean burritos though!
Makes me wish I was in Texas right now. Man, they make breakfast burritos at these Mexican places and they are authentic and yummmm. Oh, what I would do for one of those one of these mornings!
Happy to report I will be off to Florida in a few weeks for a little "vaca" at Dad's house.
That will be nice. Well, everything but the flight!


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies !! Congrats on all the pink bumps...

The weather is absolutley fabulous in Ireland today ( well as fabulous as Ireland can get LOL ) Its also a bank holiday here this weekend so really looking to a long weekend. Nothing planned other than to relax in the sunshine somewhere !! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends, on and on another note only 6 more days to my scan !!!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya lovely ladies 

Well its scan day today! not until 4.30 though so i am wasting the day away cleaning and eating ice-cream which has become my latest craving. 

Congrats on all the new Team *PINK * bumps :)

Well the sun is shining so thats a good enough excuse to go eat some ice-cream...catch you all later :wave:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. Congrats on all the new pink bumps. Had a great night last night at the tapas night. Only downer on it was the last customers didnt leave til 12.45 so we didnt get home til 1.30am so I was absolutely exhausted! Going into Oxford today to buy my outfit for the funky fairies fundraising tomorrow yay. Going to make sure I have a nap in the afternoon before we go out cos there is no way I'm going to make it to the end of the night otherwise lol.


----------



## jlosomerset

hope all goes well at scan baby love x


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies!!:hugs:

I can't believe it's been a week since I've been on here, thought I was totally addicted...:rofl::rofl: I've no excuse, we've just been all go here; went and collected Mam & Dad's caravan last weekend. Had a wonderful weekend just OH and I... Beautiful beautiful area, over looking a lake, so peaceful; just what we needed... We came back all chilled...

It's been all go, with work; Daddy sitting and half term. DS hasn't been to my Nanna's as he was rather upset after my Dad came back and with him not beingg well he's been over protective over his Grandad and has been Grandad's slave all week. I think he's been rather good overall, but we had a day from hell with hime yesterday. He was on a sugar rush all day and got louder and louder. So, we've banned him off the sweets today. Only for my Mum to catch the little devil eating sugar straight from the sugar bowl!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: So it wasn't sweets to blame at all... Nanna didn't half tell him off, as she did at breakfast when she caught him drinking the milk straight from the carton too, it was the give away round ring all round his lips that got him into trouble... (My Dad found it belly shakingly funny, he's a bad influence really...:rofl::rofl:)

Can't wait for DS to go back to school!!

I've started Crocheting a jumper - talk about laugh; yesterday I spent all day on this jumper (I can't knit, and Mum thought Dad would help...) Well, it took me all day to do the bottom half and it just seemed to curl round. After starting to split the front from the back it came out that I'd added stiches to the pattern, which was why it was curling... I kept asking Mum 'is this right?, are you sure? it doesn't seem it' You get the idea, in the end I'd gone from 49 stiches to 104... Dad nearly fell off his chair with laughing...:blush::blush::blush: I've not been beaten yet! Started it again after tea, it's looking better; and I've still only got 49 stiches.

I had my scan yesterday, all was well; don't have to see consultant again!:happydance: Couldn't get a picture though, they'd run out of paper! Typical.. Don't know the sex either, as babe had it's legs crossed and was playing with the cord. DS thought it was wonderful seeing all the bits and pieces; sonographer was excellent, she explained what we were looking at, why she had to measure things and spent ages telling DS about babe. He was a star, he even thanked her for telling him everything and explaining it all... I was so proud, not prompting either... See he can be good too... I can't believe we're 20 weeks next week!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone's well and I've not missed too much... Enjoy the lovely weather too..


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies, 

Hope we're enjoying the good weather. 

In case you've not seen I'm signed off for 3 weeks! Not back at work until the 17th June bar for my greivance hearing on the 9th. Scan on the 10th so that's going to be a busy week. 

Hope we're all ok otherwise and looking forward to the weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Grats to all the pink bumps, and good luck to people with scans coming up!

I wouldn't say I'm "enjoying" the weather - it's too bloody hot for my liking :rofl:. Had a 2-hour driving lesson this afternoon, and just about melted.

I've got an appointment with my new (fabby, friendly, caring!) midwife next week, looking forward to that :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Eala said:


> Grats to all the pink bumps, and good luck to people with scans coming up!
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm "enjoying" the weather - it's too bloody hot for my liking :rofl:. Had a 2-hour driving lesson this afternoon, and just about melted.
> 
> I've got an appointment with my new (fabby, friendly, caring!) midwife next week, looking forward to that :)

Oh I remember summer driving lessons well.....I had my test in July and it was nearly 30 degrees outside!! (Also learnt in Falkirk so it's not like it's supposed to be that hot up there!! :rofl:) 

I'm normally a lover of hot weather and tbh, if all I had to do was sit in the garden all day then great.....ASDA was awful, so hot!, Boots was like a greenhouse and my car was like a flipping sauna! (Speaking of which...I still haven't unpacked the shopping! :rofl:)


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey babylove....good luck with the scan:)
Hope you are all doing well today, ladies!
I am personally miserable. The last two days have been horrible because my sciatic nerve is def. being pinched. I dropped my keys in a store yesterday and couldn't barely reach down to get them.:(
I am hoping it wiggles back into place before the weekend so I can get some things done around here or the couch and I will be very close for a few days:rofl:


----------



## florabean1981

congratulations on the new :pink: girly bump-ages! :) Maybe the girls will claw back from the boys afterall?

My sister & 2 nephews came round today. Sun is great, so we walked through town, down to the harbour & ate chips on the water edge, followed by ice creams :)
My oldest nephew (5 in july) was so sweet & caring towards me, and kept trying to carry my bag & hold my glasses etc, that I literally smothered him with hugs today, LOL. Bought him a pair of spiderman flip flops with matching sunglasses as a treat for being such a lil star. His borther (8 months) was just a grinning fool today, bless him- just smiling away at everyone & everything for no reason at all! i got him som cute little socks & a baseball cap, which as soon as we put it on him, he twisted it to the side like he was a kid from the 'hood or something. I literally CANNOT WAIT to have days like this with my son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Got a random message on facebook too from my ex from when I was still at uni, congratulating me on the pregnancy, which was nice of him. So I replied, but then he ruined it by saying he betted my boobs looked awesome & that I would be a great 'MILF' once the baby comes. Stupid man-git. *grrrrr*

Anyways, hope everyone's fine & dandy? :) Weekend here we come!


----------



## Chaos

Happy Saturday Ladies!!

I'm making chocolate chip brownie cookies! Basically a cookie with a brownie in the middle. I'll take pics to make you all hungry when they're done ;)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oooooh chaos dont tease me with your naughty cookiness!! Ive polished off a whole variety bag of cadbury's fun size chocolate bars! 30 to be precise :blush:


----------



## Eala

I made pasta with a cheesy tuna sauce (nothing fancy, but it appealed!). I looked at how much there was, thought "I'll plate it up, then whatever I don't eat, I'll put in tupperware for tomorrow." The plate was loaded, nearly spilling over... and I ate it all :dohh:. Thing is, I don't even feel full or bloated, but that was a scary amount of food :lol:. Haven't eaten like that since my pre-Metformin days! Argh!

The even scarier thing (to me) is that when I read about Chaos's cookies, I thought "Oooh yum, cookies!". I shouldn't want to eat anything else for a week! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

Morning ladies!! I see the food things still going on... Nice to see, I went with my Mum brought the stuff for a bbq last night, Dad helped cook the meat; and all I could manage was a burger in a bun! I was so disppointed!!

Hope everyone well! I'm starting to feel the effects of early morning starts, I'm shattered by 8pm ish, definately in bed by 9... Still gotta have breakie when I'm off work by 7.30... lol

We're off to ikea today, as the builders are near to the point of fitting the lights!! I can't tell you how happy I am!! I know, they could put in normal drops, but as the ceilings are low, I might as well buy the light I like and have through out the house.

I've finished one crochet jumper, not bad for my 1st... I've started another, which seems to be going better. 

Take care ladies! Have a lovely day!!


----------



## baby.love

Hey ladies..., What a blooming lovely day :D

Just got back from the carboot sale and what a great one today.. A woman had a stall full to the brim with girls clothes newborn-6-9 months and we brought it ALL for £20 :smug:
Also got a baby carrier and a few other bits so i am well chuffed.

Just going to treat myself to a cheese and marmite toastie :munch:

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the amazing sunshine... :hug: to all xx


----------



## Eala

What a bargain, baby love, that's fantastic!

Eswift, you need to get your family to have another bbq so you can pig out if you want to :lol:

Been sat watching the MotoGP so far today (yay Bradley Smith!), and then will have to venture into the evil sunshine (/hiss /spit) as going round to a friend's this afternoon. I swear, I was something nocturnal in a past life, I HATE hot, sunny days like this :rofl:


----------



## bonfloss

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely sunshine we are having - I am on a late shift and as I work in a hospital it is sure to be absolutely sweltering. No air con either!! 

On a good note I have my scan tomorrow and will be 19+2! 

xx


----------



## sam76

Bargain Babylove!!!! i never get a bargain!!! ha ha, the weather is fab today, and where off to another BBQ!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

Well done baby.love, dont ya just love a bargain:happydance:

We did a carboot today, made £70 quid but spent £20:dohh:
Managed to get some Mamas and Papas denim shorts and a dressy top and a Next zip of cardigan for me, a brand new changing mat for £2!, and some lovely clothes for my bubba, all Next, Mothercare, Blooming Marvellous, etc so I'm well pleased with my £20 spend:happydance:

Off on hols on Sat so the £50 profit will come in handy!!!

Hope you girls are all enjoying this lovely weather, long may it last!!


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls how has everyone enjoyed this superb weather?

Well my OH is totally made up as he felt a proper kick from Amy just now, he has felt her wriggling before and little kicks but this one was really strong :)

Jlo well done at the booty hun :happydance:
Sam enjoy your BBQ x
Bonfloss enjoy your scan tomorrow hun x

xx


----------



## djgirl1976

Oh Chaos...I want one of those cookies so bad! Please put up a pic so I can salivate on my pc.
I have barely done anything all weekend as the nerve is still pinched and I can't get it to go to a better location. Poor DH had to pick me up off the floor 2 nights ago because I couldn't walk to the damn bathroom.:(
I am going to have to look up some threads for ideas, and call Dr. tomorrow to see if he can give me anything at all besides Tylenol to help. Even if I can go see a therapist and they can push things around a little so I can get on with life, it would be huge.
*sigh*
On the other hand, I have spent all weekend watching movies and shopping for little man on ebay. Can't wait to get to love on my little boy:cloud9:(and would also like if he would stop pushing and digging at my sciatic nerve!LOL)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Congrats on the bargains baby.love and jlosomerset! It sounds like everyone ahs had a nice day! 

We had the royal visit from the parents this morning...they were going to come for lunch but I talked them into coming for breakfast instead so that we could have the rest of the day to ourselves. We decided to spend the afternoon out and about and eating scrummy icecream. We've come back with a 5L tub of black cherry! Scrummers! 

Oh and I won the lottery again....£5 this time on Euromillions...I've never won anything before and that's £15 in 2 weeks!! 

Hope we're all doing ok ladies. I'm ok....get very tired at the moment and I think I've caught the sun. On the plus side baby has been quite active all day with lots fo wriggling! Love it!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Girlies! :flower:

I have my scan tmrw at 4pm - Nervous is not the word!! DH and I wont sleep tonight until we know bubs is all ok :dohh: tmrw will be a long days waiting!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Honey, i know exactly how you feel Hun... Thursday night was awful for me. But as soon as i saw Amy on the screen it was amazing.

Good luck tomorrow babes i am sure all will be fabulous x


----------



## djgirl1976

Good luck, Honeysunshine...I totally understand, as I was the same way! 
Don't worry, everything will be fine and you will be so happy to see your LO wiggling away:)


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, been in hospital this weekend (just started a thread) i've managed to see baby again today on scan so happy about that. At home and resting as im very sore. Im now on anti sickness meds and they seem to be working a treat. I wish they had prescribed them weeks ago.


----------



## jlosomerset

:hug: Maffie, rest up and hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon Ladies,

I made the cookies, they turned out GREAT. I'm gonna put the step by step process on my blog later on tonight. I'll link it when I'm done so you can go drool haha.

I went out to another Mums meet last night. 13 showed up, it was really cool. I left about 1130 tho cause I live 40 minutes away from the Mum that was hosting it. I love that I found the group.

Baby.Love ~ Glad you got some good deals :)

Bonfloss ~ Boo for late shifts :(

Djgirl ~ Bloody nerves! I'm Pm you in a sec with suggestions that always help me.

Honeysunshine ~ Good luck tomorrow :) :)

Maffie ~ :hugs: :hugs:

So I've been being creative today. I've not scrapbooked in so long I decided I needed to get some stuff done.

I did these layouts:

13 weeks:
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/13Weekbnb.jpg

18 Weeks:
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/18weekBnB.jpg

This next one, I'm going to frame and hang in the Nursery. The poem in it, is written by Johns Uncle Bryan for the baby. I really loved it and thought I needed to do something special with it.
The poem reads:
*Children*

A child is the greatest gift
That comes from the lord above
Two loving people sharing time
Conceive a child from love

So from now on you&#8217;ll get no sleep
And some nights you&#8217;ll get no rest
The only thing that you can do
Is to do your very best

To raise them with an even hand
And correct them when they&#8217;re wrong
You teach them truth and honesty
Teach them how to get along

Your values and your own beliefs
Are instilled in your new child
You teach them all they need to know
And hope they don&#8217;t grow wild

They grow so quick it&#8217;s hard to tell
When a child is fully grown
You only pray that they do good
When they leave home and go alone

So love your child and raise them up
To be the very best they can
It won&#8217;t be long &#8216;til they are gone
It&#8217;s all part of our god&#8217;s plan

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/ChildrenBnB.jpg

I have some other things I wanna do for the Nursery also, I wanna do letters for the walls (If the craft store ever bloody restocks!!) and make a felt teddy.


----------



## cinnamongirl

wow Chaos! U're amazing and crafty! I wish I had ur creative skills! I haven't really done much this weekend...I've had some wicked heartburn and I feel sooooo bloated all day long! Plus, I've been experiencing really bad back pain...does anyone have any suggestions as to helping it? I have been sleeping on my left side, and when I wake up, my right side of my back hurts so bad that I can barely walk!!

Honeysunshine: Good luck tomorrow
Maffie: take care of urself and get lots of rest!

Take care ladies!


----------



## Chaos

Ok ladies, as promised. "Chocolate Chip Brownie Pillows"

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/c16.jpg

Stop dribbing on the KB!

To see how they were made, take a look at my blog. https://blog.jmlamb.net/chelle/ (It has to be https, it will not work with www.)


----------



## Chaos

Gah, 5:30 and wide awake. Been like this since 3am SUCKS. :sleep:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

How are we? I'm fine...feels odd to not be at work again but I have a week of this...better get used to it! 

My bouncing cradle arrived this morning. I didn't realise but it's the one from mothercare....should be £13 in the shops and it's in perfect condition with all the original packing and instructions. So I officially saved £3 on it! Took me 20 minutes to put it together cos I was too excited and didn't find the instructions until afterwards! :dohh: Looks really nice! It's so big though, I'd not realised how big they are! :rofl:

Not a lot to do today. All my washing and ironing needs to be put on and done....may also get the iron out at some point. I've also got all my old courses that I haven't finished blush:) and I'm going to call the school and check if they are still active so I can finish them while I'm off. 

Hope we're all ok. Have a lovely day ladies! xx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well still in pjs lack of energy today. Might force myself into the shower in a bit. I have a strong feeling today I want to know the sex of the baby. It sounds morbid but should anything happen to me I want to know what baby I have. Gosh that is morbid.


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos: I am officially gonna hi-jack a plane & makw my way to your house. I want those cookies!!!!!!! Slso, I would give anything to even be half as cratf minded as you are! I have the patience of a 2 yr old with tantrum fever when it comes to making things, lol.

Maffie- hope you're feeling better soon & enjoying the nice weather?

Congrats on the new pink bumps & also to anyone having a scan this week. :)

I'm off to a mum meet in Portsmouth thisafternoon. Am I a geek to be excited?


----------



## Chaos

Aimee ~ Congrats on the savings.

Maffie ~ :hugs:

Florabean ~ Nah, not geeky :) Have fun!


----------



## Eala

Maffie - :hugs: Hope you find more energy somewhere, it's not nice feeling listless!

Aimee - Yay for savings! Fab stuff :) Sounds like you're planning on being very industrious while you're off, I should be taking a leaf out of your book :lol:

Florabean - have fab time! Let us know how it goes :)

I'm doing my best Wicked Witch of the West impression, and "meeeelllltttiiiiing!" Roll on some cooler weather :lol: Got another driving lesson this evening, and so I shall be an even stickier blob later!


----------



## Maffie

Chaos you have reminded me I need to get my bum in gear and start selling all my craft stuff. I have a full craft room which has to go as that is going to be the nursery.


----------



## colsy

Gone from "why no kicks yet?" on Friday to "oh, there's another one" today Was talking to a midwife at my friend's hen do on Saturday, who said "In a couple of weeks, you'll wonder how on earth you ever didn't realise that those feelings are kicks".

The same girl also said that you tend to have growth spurts in your bump and your breasts every 4 wks, with a particularly big one at 20wks ... which explains a lot!

Been clothes shopping today and bought more things in one go than I ever do, and all from the same shop as well. I'm very lucky working from home - means that all my clothes are "nice" clothes rather than having to also buy work clothes.

Finally, but by no means least, I had my 20wk scan this morning. Everything looking hunky-dorey. Baby smiled, waved, sucked its thumb and then gave me a bloody great oomph in the bladder. Foot has been on the bladder ever since, so I am weeing big time!

By the way, does anybody know where Mer01 is? She was a Bumpkin for a while, but she's disappeared from my radar. I didn't want to email her to ask her, in case I upset her if she had bad news to relate ...


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I feel so sorry for you, I can't believe that they've left it so long before giving you something to ease the sickness. I hope that the med works and you start to feel better soon, it took me about 4 weeks to recoup my energy. Hopefully, it won't take so long. It's a shame that you've not been able to enjoy your pregnancy, you've all my sympathy; my 1st was horrid too.(7 months of volent sickness and no energy, life or motivation to boot) Good Luck!!

Chaos - You've been one busy girl! The scrap book bits look great, never did get mine started; time seems to be running away somewhat at the moment. Mind you I've only another sleeve to finish, the neck and bottom holes to do and jumper number 2 is finished...

Managed to get some bedtime reading from work today - Maternity leave and my rights; I've a month to sort out my head before telling work what I'd like to do... What fun!


----------



## Maffie

Im currently so happy :happydance: baby gave me a good 6 kicks, no mistaking them and im just in awe. I think baby is dancing away in there as i've never felt anything like this.

Eswift the tablets seem to be doing wonders, I felt a little sick last night but haven't actually been sick since I started taking them. I am hopeful that the second half of the pregnancy (cant believe thats next week) will be more fun.


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos-You need to get more sleep than that, but I know how you feel, I have had those nights
flora-have fun at your meet:)
Maffie and colsy-That is great! I am thinking the same thing. The moving has gotten a lot more noticable here recently, and I am just waiting to know that the "popping" I keep feeling is a kick and not my stomach growling. LOL! I guess I am having a hard time with committing to calling anything a real kick!


----------



## Maffie

djgirl1976 said:


> Chaos-You need to get more sleep than that, but I know how you feel, I have had those nights
> flora-have fun at your meet:)
> Maffie and colsy-That is great! I am thinking the same thing. The moving has gotten a lot more noticable here recently, and I am just waiting to know that the "popping" I keep feeling is a kick and not my stomach growling. LOL! I guess I am having a hard time with committing to calling anything a real kick!

I know how you feel id felt funny feelings for a few weeks but didnt want to commit to anything, but I must say id no way of not knowing this!

Im enjoying eating today....so far i've managed

2 babybels and 1/4 water melon (breakfast)
Banana and yoghurt (snack)
2 Slices cheese on toast (lunch)

hmmmmm still peckish....... what to have......


----------



## dom85

djgirl1976 said:


> Chaos-You need to get more sleep than that, but I know how you feel, I have had those nights
> flora-have fun at your meet:)
> Maffie and colsy-That is great! I am thinking the same thing. The moving has gotten a lot more noticable here recently, and I am just waiting to know that the "popping" I keep feeling is a kick and not my stomach growling. LOL! I guess I am having a hard time with committing to calling anything a real kick!

I'm glad it's not just me! I've been feeling something strange for a few days, but I dont want to get too excited in case I'm wrong. I had my driving test today though, and I was so nervous this morning and I swear the baby was moving around loads before I started. 

Luckily I passed so I dont have to go through all that again! Should be picking my car up on Tuesday, I'm glad that while I'm on maternity I wont be too isolated and can take me and baby out for the day without having to worry about buses etc. 

And I have the whole week off! Going to enjoy every minute. 

Did anyone else wish that they had their babies today? All I could think about was how much I would be loving pushing my pram along the river.


----------



## HoneySunshine

hiya girls! :wave:

Well scan was all good! Im still on team yellow but have posted pics in my preggo journal if anyone wants to have a look or guess the sex! I dont mind! lol, I have my gut feeling anyway....not that it counts for anything! :rofl:
I wont post them in here as they're quite large!

Ill catch up on all missed posts now xx


----------



## eswift

Maffie - Great news about the tablets. I had the tablets for a while and found that they too started the sickness off after a couple of weeks; ended up with a medicine. Which did the trick for me... I was so relieved, been a lot better since; still have a few bouts of sickness but nothing I can't handle...

Another lovely day out there, so I'll catch you later. Have a wonderful day all...


----------



## Eala

dom85 - grats on passing your driving test! Well done you! I had another lesson yesterday, and my driving instructor reckons that he'll be putting me in for my test around the end of July... heelp ma boab! I've been putting this off for nearly 10 years :rofl:

Maffie - so glad the tablets are working and you're enjoying eating again :D

I'm hiding indoors from the hot weather at the moment, although have a doctors appointment this afternoon to get a sick line for missing my placement, so I'll have to venture out! I'm hoping the doc just gives me it without a fuss, I've had to wait a week and a half just for the appointment, so I think the Uni are going to start making noises at me soon!


----------



## Maffie

Been to see my GP this morning she said try to manage without the tablets if I could. I've been signed off for another month so means I have to start maternity early. Was looking at starting it end of august beginning of September but now will be first week in august.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> Been to see my GP this morning she said try to manage without the tablets if I could. I've been signed off for another month so means I have to start maternity early. Was looking at starting it end of august beginning of September but now will be first week in august.

So thats it? Youre not going back now at all until after mat leave??

I know its not ideal necessarily hun financially - but if its best for you and your lo then brilliant!! Make the most of the sunshine and plan your next few months of relaxation xxx


----------



## Maffie

My maternity will start 10th August so I would have to work part of July if I dont have another note, but im off part of July with prebooked holidays but from the way the doc was speaking I think she'll keep me off till maternity starts.

Will be hard financially but we will manage. The reduction in stress is the most important factor. Im feeling relieved that I can concentrate on baby and me.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> My maternity will start 10th August so I would have to work part of July if I dont have another note, but im off part of July with prebooked holidays but from the way the doc was speaking I think she'll keep me off till maternity starts.
> 
> Will be hard financially but we will manage. The reduction in stress is the most important factor. Im feeling relieved that I can concentrate on baby and me.

Good for you!

I havent been at work since Ive been pregnant as my arm is broken in 5 places and needs an op once baby is born. Im going back next week - which will be really tough....but only for 12 weeks as I have to take my annual leave before mat leave or I lose annual - so Mat leave starts Sept 11th for me


----------



## aimee-lou

Sounds like everyone is having a good day. Good news on passing the driving test dom85 - you'll wonder how you ever coped without a car now! 

Maffie....good news about the Docs. I know it's not ideal (in the same situation) but if bubs benefits then it's all worth it....and just think of it that you'll be used to that limited income sooner than if you'd gone off on maternity.

Glad to hear the scan went well honeysunshine :happydance: - I have mine next week (trying not to think about the other events next week but it's difficult) and I really cannot wait! Haivng a bouncing chair in the living room is making it all a bit more real (trying to get the dog used to it). 

Tasks for today - finish ironing, all rubbish into black bags ready to go to tip on Thursday, sort out next lot of stuff to go on ebay, and find V5 for the car (lost it :dohh::blush:).


----------



## Chaos

Honeysunshine ~ Glad the scan went good :)

91 f here today (32c) Lovely! I start my prenantal classes tonight. Kinda nervous and excited as I don't really know what to expect. Gotta get them out the way this month as my sister comes on the 28th for 4 weeks!

Ok boss is coming *runs*


----------



## Maffie

HoneySunshine said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My maternity will start 10th August so I would have to work part of July if I dont have another note, but im off part of July with prebooked holidays but from the way the doc was speaking I think she'll keep me off till maternity starts.
> 
> Will be hard financially but we will manage. The reduction in stress is the most important factor. Im feeling relieved that I can concentrate on baby and me.
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> I havent been at work since Ive been pregnant as my arm is broken in 5 places and needs an op once baby is born. Im going back next week - which will be really tough....but only for 12 weeks as I have to take my annual leave before mat leave or I lose annual - so Mat leave starts Sept 11th for meClick to expand...

I have a week of annual leave booked and another week to take but I can cash in 10 days per year so may end up cashing in.


----------



## dom85

Eala said:


> dom85 - grats on passing your driving test! Well done you! I had another lesson yesterday, and my driving instructor reckons that he'll be putting me in for my test around the end of July... heelp ma boab! I've been putting this off for nearly 10 years :rofl:

Tell me about it, I wish I had stuck with it 4 years ago when I started, then I wouldn't have had to do the theory test twice!

My examiner was lovey and put me at ease. On the way out to the car my driving instructor said to him, 'she's 5 months pregnant but she's happy to do an emergency stop if it comes up'. Bless him, I think it illicited some sympathy as he was talking about when his wife had their kids and he didn't make me do an emergency stop either. 

Good luck!


----------



## HippoBelly

Hello all u October mummykins !! X 

Am due on 28th October - still not feeling very pregnant tho! Am plus size so the bump is still fighting its way through the flubber and not very noticable as yet.

Have the 20-week scan next Weds so hoping all is ok and that bubby makes an appearance in a position where I can find out what flavour we'll be having :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Hippobelly :flower: Welcome!! You can grab a logo on page 1 (I think??)

Whereabouts in Wiltshire are you?


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls! Been a really busy few days so just taken me half an hour to catch up and I'm a quick reader! Did wicked with the fund raising on Saturday and raised a fair old amount of money. Then had a BBQ on Sunday with family and spent time in their pool which was bliss. Yesterday we went to a friends house and had another BBQ and then just chilled out and watched a DVD. Been packing today for Scotland tomorrow, doing washing, and bought a gorgeous white skirt and blue tankini from Mothercare. Also saw 2 houses yesterday and another 2 today. Busy busy and now bloody tired lol. On the upside though we have our 20 week scan tomorrow yay. Excited to see the baby again but nervous cos this is the scan where they look really closely and obviously the last time we got scanned the baby was a whole lot smaller. 

Anyone else really struggling with the heat? Its been 26-30 degrees c here yesterday and today and I'm just about melting. Get really faint and headachy and just not enjoying it at all.


----------



## Maffie

HippoBelly said:


> Hello all u October mummykins !! X
> 
> Am due on 28th October - still not feeling very pregnant tho! Am plus size so the bump is still fighting its way through the flubber and not very noticable as yet.
> 
> Have the 20-week scan next Weds so hoping all is ok and that bubby makes an appearance in a position where I can find out what flavour we'll be having :)

Hi welcome to the forum, there are a few of us scanning next Wednesday.


Gosh took me 3 attempts to get this to post :dohh:


----------



## Eala

littlekitten8 said:


> Anyone else really struggling with the heat? Its been 26-30 degrees c here yesterday and today and I'm just about melting. Get really faint and headachy and just not enjoying it at all.

I'm totally with you on this one. It's been _slightly_ better today, as there's quite a strong breeze at times. Still too hot in general though, and has been icky and muggy with it! Would love a nice rainstorm to clear the air a bit!


----------



## Maffie

Oooh wish it would rain. Im melting, I need to find somewhere to get some maternity shorts from that wont break the bank.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hey Littlekitten, wondered where you had got to, you've been a busy Bumpkin!!!
Good luck for tomorrow and have a lovely time in Scotland:hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos-Hope you enjoy the class and that your Brx. Hicks go away, soon!
Hope the rest of you ladies enjoyed the day! 
I feel like a lazy bum.
I just want to go out and sit in the sun.
I have no interest in working!


----------



## Chaos

Evening Ladies!

Well I was put on sofa rest today by the OB as I had about 5 or 6 braxton hicks in 5 hours this morning and I've had another 5 or so this afternoon. We think its because I was lifting too much today (big xray charts)

Autumn is kicking the shite out of me tonight and her HB is at 143 so I'm not super worried, just a little. If they continue tonight I gotta go in tomorrow and get checked.

Just got back from the pre-natal class. Its very interesting!

Little Kitten: It was 95 here today .. thats about 33c, and it aint even in full swing of summer yet lol. By the time it finished here it will be in the 100's with 80% humidity. The one thing I love about America is the air conditioning. Its everywhere! I won't miss the muggy summers with only an electic fan back home.

Ok I'm gonna grab a bite to eat and have a warm bath and sleep.

Have a fabulous night everyone :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies... well looks like summer has gone already :lol:

I am very excited today as my newest purchase is due to arrive - my dyson ball :D 

Cant believe i am 21 weeks today! where have the weeks gone? its flying past.

Chaos- I hope you are ok hun x

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, I have a tmi question for you all.... I have discharge and its really really thick, completely clear though is this normal? I know I have no infections or anything as had internal and swabs on sunday. Did :sex: last night though

Anyway back to normalality wow its cooler today im so happy :) Although washing wont dry as fast.

Chaos hope the BH have gone.

baby.love hope you enjoy your new purchase. I tried one of those in costco but I accidentally broke it so went for a normal dyson in the end. I think im good at breaking things. I broke an icandy in John Lewis the oter week while trying it out :blush:

Another day of rest for me. I may watch Jeremy Kyle then put a blanket out on the lawn with the laptop and enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## baby.love

Maffie the discharge sounds perfectly normal to me hun, its your bodies way of keeping clean.


----------



## Maffie

Thanks hun, its amazing the things are bodies can do


----------



## Neferet

Oh my god- October is getting closer and closer! =]


----------



## aimee-lou

20 Weeks 20 Weeks 20 Weeks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We're officially half way there and I'm so excited. It's just shame I feel so crappy today...hayfever flare up, feeling sick and craving cheese non-stop! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok xxx:cloud9:


----------



## Maffie

Hope the hayfever settles soon amiee-lou and congrats on 20 weeks....gosh that means im nearly 20 weeks :happydance:

Just put some washing on and was singing along to Duffy and baby gave me a good kicking, wonder if baby is protesting to my singing or likes it lol


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: :wohoo:

*Happy 20 Weeks Aimee-Lou*


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps,

eh running late as normal for work haha.
Braxton Hicks haven't made an appearance so far today :)

Congrats on 20 weeks Aimee :)

Ok I'm by my self for an hour this mornin' at work so I'll catch up in a bit.

Have a great morning :)


----------



## jo_79

21 weeks today :) had my scan this morning all is excellent - everything is where it should be and working perfectly:cloud9: asked the sonographer just to check on the bits and he's still definitely a boy, even i could see it this time!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00540.JPG
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HoneySunshine

Neferet said:


> Oh my god- October is getting closer and closer! =]

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## HoneySunshine

congrats on your blue bump Jo! :blue: glad all went ok x


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Got my scan in an hour yikes. Bit nervous about it and hoping we dont have to wait too long. Straight up to Scotland afterwards so that will be nice. Wearing my nice new white skirt from Mothercare today so feeling alot cooler.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck!! will you pop in here before Scotland to let us know how it went??


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol we are literallly going from the hospital cos it will take us 9 hours roughly to get up there. However I will try and pop on tomorrow and let you know. Titch is obviously wondering whats going on cos its wriggling around like a crazy thing lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks girls! 

Good Luck/ Congrats on all the scans. Tht will be me this time next week!! Ooh I can't wait. 

Right, I'm off for a bath. Been sat on ebay for an hour and lost out on a dress because the postman knocked....god damn it!! :rofl:


----------



## HippoBelly

Happy halfway to the 20-weekers!! X

Am 19 weeks exactly today, can't wait til the scan next Wednesday - who else is off for theirs then? :happydance:

Honeysunshine - you asked whereabouts in Wilts, I'm near Devizes - how about you? Be interested to hear your choice of birthing centre/hospital - have chosen Salisbury myself, 45-min drive tho :shock:


----------



## aimee-lou

Keep me away from ebay girls!! I'm addicted!! 

There's nothing I want for me but I've promised I wont buy anything for baby until after the scan next week which means that I'm stuck. 

Keep me away girls!! :rofl:


----------



## HippoBelly

ebay is my friend


----------



## Maffie

Im trying not to buy before next week scan but i'm losing my willpower!!!!!! 

I think today i've picked out a nursing chair, nappy hamper, nappy cleaning system and im trying to find a crib I like, going pram shopping this weekend too. Lol at least the credit card (or OH credit card) hasn't been flexed yet!


----------



## HoneySunshine

HippoBelly said:


> Honeysunshine - you asked whereabouts in Wilts, I'm near Devizes - how about you? Be interested to hear your choice of birthing centre/hospital - have chosen Salisbury myself, 45-min drive tho :shock:

I work in Devizes - Im Codford, near Longleat/Warminster. We only had a choice of Bath (who are crap) and Salisbury...but my Godmother (who delivered me and my brothers) is in charge of the midwives at Salisbury so it was a no-brainer for us really. She is gonna be at our birth too regardless of whether she is on duty or not. So thats a bonus!

Salisbury is still a 30min drive for us - but so is Bath!


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon girls!

Phew, finally 5 mins peace at work. Everyones gone to lunch and I'm the only one here :)

I had a couple more BH's today. I got my boss to adjust me and she worked on my lower round ligaments. She said they were really tight. I've not had any BHs since then :) *touch wood*

Neferet ~ Re October getting closer. I know!! Next week, I'll be 6 months. That is CRAZY. It gone so quickly.

Jo ~ Glad the scan went well :)

Littlekitten ~ Looking forward to hear how the scan went!!

Ok I better go do something productive before they come back haha.


----------



## mer01

Hi ladies, i know its been a while again. Im having a girl :happydance:
was in the labour ward last night, my cervix has started to open, but i seem to be ok for now just a bit sore. No signs of labour *touch wood*. 

hope you are all well 

:hug:

mer 

xxxx


----------



## cinnamongirl

congrats on ur pink bump mer...I hope u are ok.


----------



## sam76

well i hope your resting!!! take care


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hi all, just popping in to catch up on everyone. I agree completely that time is flying past now. I've still got 10 days or so to go tll I get to the 20 week stage though. I do feel quite behind most of you bumpkins! 

So far I've avoided ebay and buying anything except ordering my pram, but I know once I start it will be difficult to stop. 

Hope you are ok mer that must have been quite worrisome and Chaos, you take care too.


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' girls.

Well week 23 bump picture is up on my blog. (link in my siggy) I've grown quite a bit since week 20.

Mer ~ Scary!! I'm glad you're ok :hugs: Congrats on the pink bump :)

Okies Ima veg on the sofa and watch so you think you can dance!


----------



## keerthy

Mer - hope ur fine! :hugs: n congrats on team PINK!!!! 

Chaos - time's flying!!!! and bumps are growing!!! :) Hope u are OK! I am having BH's a few times a day... tummy gets so tight... that I get scared!!!!! but then it resolves on its own!!! after a few mins! 

I haven't started my shopping yet! Waiting for my scan on 10 th june.. will be 22 weeks then! :)


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

What a lovely, busy week I've had. My bump is growing well, starting to tighten up too. OH is starting to get quite excited now, keeps cuddling me stating 'look what I've done to you, isn't it wonderful. I love you so much.' Ok so I'm a hormonal female at the moment and it takes al my will power not to cry... Isn't he sweet??

DS has got more cuddly too, I think this rare sunshine has puddled their heads...

I've finally finished the jumper!! And have now started a hat, and planning on doing a pretty flowery dress to match. I'm finding it quite relaxing, and something I can sit down to do. I'm not sure but I keep ending up with sore hips, I've put it down to being on my feet at work and babe too, as it spreads all the way across my hips and lowr back. After a good sit down I don't feel so bad..

Hope you're all well, and Mer - Fantastic news on team pink, I glad you're back on here too...


----------



## colsy

mer01 said:


> Hi ladies, i know its been a while again. Im having a girl :happydance:
> was in the labour ward last night, my cervix has started to open, but i seem to be ok for now just a bit sore. No signs of labour *touch wood*.

Hey Mer, great to see you back in here again. I was asking after you the other day, as I didn't think you'd been around for a while. Congrats on finding out you're having a little girl. And hope the labour ward experience wasn't too traumatic. Good luck for an uneventful, simple pregnancy from now on. xx


----------



## HippoBelly

HoneySunshine said:


> I work in Devizes - Im Codford, near Longleat/Warminster. We only had a choice of Bath (who are crap) and Salisbury...but my Godmother (who delivered me and my brothers) is in charge of the midwives at Salisbury so it was a no-brainer for us really. She is gonna be at our birth too regardless of whether she is on duty or not. So thats a bonus!
> 
> Salisbury is still a 30min drive for us - but so is Bath!

Salisbury seems like a lovely hospital and the midwives that I have met already, I've just thought awww I hope I get that one on the day! Have heard soooo many horror stories about the staff to patient ratio at Bath RUH and the general cleanliness of the place (there always seems to be an outbreak of MRSA!) so that wasn't even an option. I would have liked to have gone to one of the smaller community hospitals like Chippenham or Trowbridge but unfortunately by BMI was above average so I'm considered 'higher risk' :(


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls! Have stolen the computer hehe to update you on how the scan went. All is looking good. Measurements are perfect and all spot on 50th centile. Weighs 12oz already! Was being very very wriggly and she had problems measuring the brain lol but got there eventually. Saw Titch suck its thumb and wave to us lol. Spine was really clear and looks beautiful and its face is perfectly formed yay. And, although this is by no means official cos she didnt even ask us the sex.....

we both saw boy bits lol. So bang goes my theory that it was a girl and it seems everyone else was right and we are expecting a BLUE bump yay. Off into Arbroath now to our favourite little tea shop for afternoon tea hehe. Will upload pics when I am back home cos I dont have the cable for the digital camera.


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats on blue then, littlekitten:D
(although I should say that before boy bits were pointed out to us, DH thought the cord was a pee pee:rofl:)
eswift-That is great-I know what you mean...DH keeps being all cuddly to me, too. He's just so pleased with himself, you would think he made the LO without any help:rofl:
He was so cute yesterday when I was showing him some of the clothes I had gotten for the little guy. It's nice to have them excited, too. Makes me feel pretty thankful.

Was lucky enough to have the pain in my back go away for an evening, so I got a few things done last night. Of course today, I feel like I am back to square one, but just having a break for a few hours helped me to not feel like it would never go away!
Off to do some work, as much as I prefer not to!
Enjoy your day, girls!


----------



## florabean1981

Hey everyone- how are you all?

Weather is melting me. I got sooooooo burnt on my chest at work the other day & I literally am living in my OH t-shirts for the rest of this week coz it's so sore. Bought my own supply of suncream now to keep at work so it doesn't happen again! *sigh*

Anyone else being driven insane by hayfever? *grrrrrrr*

I'm 22 weeks tomorrow. my tummy has really grown the past 2 weeks. I was in New Look yesterday buying some 3/4 length jeans & a lady said, 'awww, when are you due?' It totally made my day!!! That's the first time anyone has commented on my bump & I had a stupid grin on my face all day & felt all proud! Yay for growing bellies! :)

Anyway, must eat something before work, so better go. I'[m thinking strawberries & cream for lunch, hehehehe. :) :) :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe djgirl she had already shown us the cord and moved away pretty quickly when we saw boy bits lol. They we pretty obvious shall we say lol. We are sticking with neutral stuff though just in case. And still calling Titch it rather than he when we can help it lol.


----------



## Eala

Aww Florabean, it's so nice the first time someone asks you that, isn't it! A lady asked me at the bus stop last week, and I nearly burst into tears I was so happy that I looked obviously pregnant and not just fat :rofl:

I had my first appointment with my new midwife this afternoon, which was so FAB. Worlds apart compared to my previous midwife. We had a listen to Mbaylien's heartbeat, which was a strong, regular 154bpm :) I'm seeing her again in 4 weeks. She told me to get in touch with the physio again about my SPD, so will do that tomorrow :)

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies, I'm up bright and early...possibly too early but only time will tell! 

Hubby has just gone to work so I am sat watching the news hoping to hear the election results, eating rhubabrb yoghurts and trying to find moses basket bedding for my bargain of the century moses basket.....we managed to get a brand new in packaging ex-display mothercare moses basket for £15!! Hubby saw it last night and just put a cheeky bid on and won. My mum had originally said that she would buy it but she's just gone self-employed so I'm sure she'll see that we had to go for the bargain! 

Other than that i'm so worried now about my scan....I have another week to wait until my work interview (had orginally been next Tuesday but now it's the 17th!) so my next thing is my scan. I really hope that all this stress hasn't caused problems. I know that hubby is as strong as an ox so hopefully baby has taken after him! 

Hope we're all well girls....nice to read lots of happy messages re: scans etc! Keep it coming! :happydance:


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies!

I'm off back to see Dr's this morning, I'm sure I've ended up with another chest infection; the last thing I need at the moment what with Daddy sitting and work. I feel so crappy and urgh today. Didn't sleep very well last night at all...

DS is at the eye specialist today, so I'm keeping him at home so he can Daddy sit whilst OH tries to catch some zzz's whilst I'm at Dr's. Then it's back home until DS's appointment, going to have to stay as far away from Daddy as I can.

Daddy went for a test at the hospital yesterday, he's to go back the afternoon to book-in, as he's to go in over night next week. Still to do absolutely nothing, poor Daddy must be so fed up! I know we're all worried in our own way, but we deal with it so very differently.

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies, HOpe you are all well.. I am in great form this morning other that it being friday I had my scan yesterday and Im on team blue !! Yeyyyy I knew it.. So now i got stop looking at all those pretty little dresses and get to grips with the little boy clothes ! Im really happy though ... She said that everything was perfect so really relieved and happy about that. Wonder can I get a little blue stork beside my name please !! 
Oh and I have another private scan booked just to be sure on the sex for 1st aug !! But I seen the little willie so Im sure....


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congrats on your :blue: bump Linda!! 

:yipee:


----------



## h702

morning everyone! had my scan yesterday, everything looked good and were having a boy! i was convinced it was from beginning so kind of pleased my instinct was right :) 

cant wait to go out and buy some blue baby stuff now! only thing was my bp has gone up slightly so they put me on some tablets that will apparently make me feel floppy, tired and miserable - great!! 

x


----------



## aimee-lou

All these blue bumps!! Congratulations ladies!! :baby:

I'm sticking strong on Team yellow so we'll have to wait......but I'm bored of buying white things! :rofl: 

Sooo happy for all these little boys getting these fabulous Mummies! :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Morning ladies.
Congrats on all the blues, i've cracked i'm going to try leave team yellow at the scan next week. :happydance:

Im sat here thinking I might potter gently around in the garden in a bit. Doctor said anything I find stress relieving is good so I bought a new plant stand yesterday and have some seeds that need sowing.

Need to find some stockists for mutsy prams later as we are off to look at some tomorrow. I'm too scared to buy anything until after scan but need to pick one. I saw baby on sunday but still want to see baby again.

Trying to convince OH to let me have a doppler. I think it will put my mind at ease. Help me convince him!!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi ladies 
Hope everyones ok :hugs:
Been suffering with hayfever badly this week, brought eye drops and this herbal stuff you rub on your nose none of it is helping dont know what im going to do when gets really bad.:cry:
Got my scan on tues which i was supposed to have 2 weeks ago but they never had my notes :dohh:, ive also booked my 4d scan for my 30th bday on 6th july :happydance: with babybond again cant wait now.:happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Morning ladies.
> Need to find some stockists for mutsy prams later as we are off to look at some tomorrow. I'm too scared to buy anything until after scan but need to pick one. I saw baby on sunday but still want to see baby again.

Hiya Maffie, until I read this post, I'd never heard of Mutsy prams. I just had a quick look at their website, and they look quite good - robust and poss off-roadable, and small when folder. Can I ask why you're particularly interested in this type? (I see all their stockists are darn sarf, so I can't go and investigate.)

Ta
Colsy xx


----------



## h702

Maffie said:


> Im trying not to buy before next week scan but i'm losing my willpower!!!!!!
> 
> I think today i've picked out a nursing chair, nappy hamper, nappy cleaning system and im trying to find a crib I like, going pram shopping this weekend too. Lol at least the credit card (or OH credit card) hasn't been flexed yet!

which nursing chair are you going for? ive seen a lush comfy one in mothercare but its £450 just fr the chair?!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm umming and ahhing over a few things at the moment. Nursing chairs, baby carriers (the backpack type things), bottles, all sorts of things that there are so many decisions to make :rofl: 

I know in the end I'll go to the shops and the price will dictate most of it, unless ebay comes up trumps like it has done so far! :rofl:

June is Nappy month
July is Food Month
August is Bedding month
September is Bath month
October is 'Anything else we may need/have callously forgotten' month!! :rofl:

21st of June is our shopping day and is father's day so hubby is really really excited! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girlies congrats on all the new Team *BLUE *members

Maffie & Colsy i have a Mutsy Urban Rider and i love love love it, its a dream to push, it looks fantastic and it folds so easily, i got mine off ebay for £200 and that was for everything and its less than a year old, brand new they are so so expensive. Its hard finding stockists on the high street now but there are alot online that sell it.

Feeling good today ladies, not only has BB10 started but i have just ordered the sims 3 :D My pregnancy should fly by now lol! Just before BB started last night my OH said to me "see you in 12 weeks then" :rofl:

Been playing with my new dyson ball too, god i now love hoovering! its such a brilliant hoover. 

Hope everyone is well ... Oh and girls

*ITS THE WEEKEND* :wohoo:


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> i have a Mutsy Urban Rider and i love love love it, its a dream to push, it looks fantastic and it folds so easily, i got mine off ebay for £200 and that was for everything

Baby Love, is it like I reckon it looks online - i.e. tough and all-terrain? Or is it really a street pram?


----------



## aimee-lou

baby.love said:


> Hope everyone is well ... Oh and girls
> 
> *ITS THE WEEKEND* :wohoo:

Can I get a 'Hell Yeah'!! :happydance::rofl::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

colsy said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> i have a Mutsy Urban Rider and i love love love it, its a dream to push, it looks fantastic and it folds so easily, i got mine off ebay for £200 and that was for everything
> 
> Baby Love, is it like I reckon it looks online - i.e. tough and all-terrain? Or is it really a street pram?Click to expand...

Hun because the frame locks to stop the swivel action it can be used pretty much anywhere, its so sturdy and will definatly handle most terrains with no hassle.

I have owned 50+ prams/buggies between my 2 kids and this is by far the safest/sturdiest and best pram i have owned out of the lot.


----------



## baby.love

hell yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh 


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mumof42009

My weekend started early girls been off school for 2 days :wohoo:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm off to go and bake my hubby a cake. 

Cherry and vanilla! with extra cherries! Yummers!

No reason.....just for being him! :cloud9: 

Anyone want a slice? With a nice cup of tea?


----------



## HoneySunshine

me! me! me! I want some :blush:


----------



## Maffie

colsy said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.
> Need to find some stockists for mutsy prams later as we are off to look at some tomorrow. I'm too scared to buy anything until after scan but need to pick one. I saw baby on sunday but still want to see baby again.
> 
> Hiya Maffie, until I read this post, I'd never heard of Mutsy prams. I just had a quick look at their website, and they look quite good - robust and poss off-roadable, and small when folder. Can I ask why you're particularly interested in this type? (I see all their stockists are darn sarf, so I can't go and investigate.)
> 
> Ta
> Colsy xxClick to expand...


Ive found stockists in manchester (where i live) and yorkshire (folks are there so may go over there)

Anyway I like the look of them as ive been doing lots of research and testing. I've fully tested a few different prams. I managed to make a silver cross develop an horrendous squeek and I broke and icandy after about 20 minutes :blush: I've found the mutsy look sturdy, they have bearings in wheels which means they can be replaced, they have real tyres so even though they could puncture they will be easier to use off road as well as in the city.

Apparently the urban rider has a larger turning circle but they do appear to fold small. Also some colours are just being discontinued so I think I may pick up a bargain or barter shops down a bit. (they wont want to be stuck with last seasons colour schemes).

Hopefully tomorrow I can give a better review of them lol. Also the chassis looks sturdy, alot of prams i've tried aren't as stable as I would like.


----------



## Maffie

Colsy south Yorkshire stockists are:

TORK PRAM AND COT CENTRE
10 MARKET ROAD
DONCASTER
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
DN1 1LP
01302 364462

BARNSLEY BABY WORLD
16 DONCASTER ROAD
BARNSLEY
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
S70 1TH
01226 731129

BABYCARE
1 -7 ALLEN STREET
SHALESMOOR
SHEFFIELD
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
S3 7AW
0114 2760074

BABYCARE
THE OLD FIRE STATION
ERSKINE ROAD
ROTHERHAM
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
S65 1RF
01709 361061

ANKLE BITERS
NURSERY GOODS LTD
240 ABBEYDALE ROAD
SHEFFIELD
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
S7 1FL
0114 2589952

AFFORDABLE BABYCARE
68 WELLGATE
ROTHERHAM
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
S60 2LR
01709 372299

THE JOURNEY CENTRE
4 - 16 ROTHER COURT
PARKGATE
ROTHERHAM
SOUTH YORKSHIRE
S62 6DR
01709 527511


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Colsy south Yorkshire stockists are:

Gosh, bless you! Thanks so much. Are you our side of Manchester, by the way, or in the deepest darkest city centre?


----------



## Maffie

Im south Manchester, but often your side as my OH's kids live derby and my folks are east side of Barnsley.

I've just phoned all Manchester stockists and only 2 had them on display but one just sold one, so found one anyway to go see. (the 4 rider light) another shop said the 4 rider is heavy but the light is great and she said she has it and there is a knack to folding it but other than that she said it's well worth the money.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well its raining cats and dogs here today but is still 75f outside lol. (about 23c) It's most odd. Gotta love the Southern weather!

Eswift ~ Ick, I hope the Dr can help you :hugs:

Lindak, h702 ~ Congrats on the blue bump!! 

I updated the front page with a blue bump! Can everyone just check the front page and make sure I updated their stork. I think I may have forgotten a couple. :blush:

Maffie ~ Have a relaxing day! 

Bumpn3girls ~ Hope the hayfever feels better soon.

Ok I need to be at work by 8 today, but on the plus side I'll be finished at 1! :)

Have a great day girls.


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Just got back from a lovely walk on the beach and bought OHs birthday present which he is now determined to find lol. Had to try very hard to resist buying blue clothes lol. This is going to be hard!


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> me! me! me! I want some :blush:

Right it's in the oven......tempted to ice it and put cherries and sprinkles on the top! :rofl: I think I'm bored!! :rofl:


----------



## sam76

Hello girls, thankgod its Friday!!!! been a long week, planning to put my feet up this weekend .. Hows everbody today


----------



## MrsO29

Just back from my holidays at Centreparcs, which was excellent.
I didn't take my doppler, but baby kicked every day for me which was reassuring!!


Going for my scan on Monday morning....can't wait!!!
We are going to find out the sex again this time.

Hope you are all well, have a great weekend xx


----------



## florabean1981

HAPPY WEEKEND EVERYONE! :)

I'm nursing my sunburn today- it's killing me. *sigh* But on a goods note, I'm getting my hair cut tonight at work (one of the girls I work with is a trained hairdresser, lol) & then I've got my 4 yr old newphew staying with me on my weekend off, which will be cool. Love having him at my house, although I've managed to annoy him because he's just realised that when the baby comes, he wont have his own room at ours anymore, bless him. Best quote from him this week: Me- "What should I call my little boy?" Him- "I dunno, I don't really know any boys names Aunty." Me- "What about the boys from school?" Him- "Don't be silly Aunty, they already have names." So sweet!!!!!

Congrats on the new team blue bumps! :)

Hope you all have a funky weekend, depsite the dodgy weather predictions!


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats lindak!:) welcome to Blue Bumpkins Anonymous...I am the founding member. It is for all us ladies who think we might have to buy a dress or two for our little boys:rofl:
JK...I would never do that to my baby boy:muaha:
Seriously, though, just got back from Dr, and scan results were good, so that is a huge relief!
He is getting me to a therapist for my sciatic issues, so I am crossing my fingers that it helps!!!
I was really happy to see that my blood pressure was good, too. 118/66, so that is happy news for me. It was something I have been concerned about because it tends to get high when I am stressed or sick, so I am quite pleased to hear it is looking good.
Got to work today, despite it being so nice out, which blows.
I really want to be on vacation. Seriously. Like, now.


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG 11 :blue: bumps!!! :shock:


----------



## lindak

HoneySunshine said:


> OMG 11 :blue: bumps!!! :shock:

I know its a little crazy !!


----------



## djgirl1976

Yep, lots of little lady killers on the way in October:D


----------



## Bingers

Hi

Can I have a pink stork please on the first page!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Bingers! :flower:

Congratulations on your :pink: bump


----------



## Maffie

HI Bingers congrats on the pink bump.

Just sat watching TV, banana loaf in oven, may make fairy cakes next.......


----------



## R&JBabybean

Evening ladies

Had my 20 week scan and found out thats Im team Pink :cloud9: So can I please have a pink stork next to my name :)


----------



## lucilou

Hi all.... can't believe how many blue bumps there are, but a few pinks seem to be coming through now too! Gosh it's all so exciting...

Hubby got me a surprise present today and wrote the card as if it was from the wee one saying thanks for looking after him/her so well so far and he/she is looking forward to meeting me in october... completely adorable... it was a yummy mummy pink lining changing bag cos he saw me checking them out on line the other day. He's just the best ever....

anyway, off up to the highlands for a week tomorrow, so I'd better get packing! have a great week ladies!


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies n bumps!!, 

I am meant to be packing for hols tomorrow but taking a break to catch up with ya all, we are off to Cornwall 'posh' camping for a week, staying in a eurotent so its already set up with proper beds too, ahh relief - I'm too big for lying on the floor business:rofl:

Soo many blue bumps appearing, were taking over at the mo all these girls are going to be spoilt for choice in a few years!!

Anyway, congrats to everyone on their scans, hope everyone is doin good and I'll catch you all in a week, although I will be sneaking on to read up on you on my phone during the week!!

Wish me luck and do a sun dance for me pleaseeee:happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

R&JBabybean - congrats on your :pink: bump! yey! A few more coming through now!


----------



## aimee-lou

so jealous of all these people going off on hols! We'r going in July (so only a month to wait now!) but it seems like ages away especially with the whole work situation. Can't wait as we're off to Cornwall too......one question? Do you think I will need a swimsuit? 

What are we all planning for the weekend? I'm not planning a lot. Hubby wants me to help him clean his bike but I'm not very comfortable even going near it, let alone cleaning it.....I'm very accident prone and knowing me I'll break it! :rofl:

I'm off to make some toast and tea.....mmmmm food! Oh and I just bought myself my final bit of clothing for the summer....a lovely summer dress. That's it....I'm coming away from Ebay....honest! :blush:

Have a good weekend girls....enjoy all the hols we seem to be having! 

Also, is it just me or are the blue/pink numbers evening up?


----------



## jlosomerset

Aimee lou i am takin a swim suit but how much use it will get im really not sure!! Got a tanking from mamas and papas website in sale for 15 pounds, its really nice too, black with white trim. I was hoping to find one on e bay but they were going for quite a bit of money so figured i would have new then e bay it after  x


----------



## jlosomerset

Aimee lou i am takin a swim suit but how much use it will get im really not sure!! Got a tanking from mamas and papas website in sale for 15 pounds, its really nice too, black with white trim. I was hoping to find one on e bay but they were going for quite a bit of money so figured i would have new then e bay it after  x


----------



## Mumof42009

Afternoon Ladies and Bumps

Wow all these blue bumps must of all been drinking the same water! Im happy to say my bumps finally started growing again i no longer just look fat its now all baby :happydance:
Ive got an exciting weekend (i wish) working on assignments so i can finally leave college. :happydance:
Hope you all have lovely weekend and those going on hols hope you have a lovely time xx


----------



## Eala

I've got a swimsuit for when we go away at the end of August, but whether or not I wear it is another matter :lol: Mine was another Ebay buy, just a black & white halterneck one-piece. I initially got it for aquanatal, but I've been told to avoid that because of my SPD, so it may or may not get worn!

Am all excited today, as I've just booked my hypnobirthing classes! I'm so pleased that I've found a place where the course times and price all suited, and I'm really looking forward to it! /happydance

Hope everyone else is doing well today! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Looks like I may have to invest....oh what a shame I'm going to have to go onto ebay again! :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Bump Ovens!!

Bingers ~ Pink stork added. Congrats! :)

R&J ~ Pink stork added, congrats to you too :)

Tally is now at:

:pink: = 6
:blue: = 11
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 8

Maybe the yellow bumps will even the girls up a bit haha.
(Again, please check the front page to ensure I've added your colour)

Eala ~ Re hypno birthing. I wish I could do the classes, but they are so expensive, so I just brought the book and CD. Let me know how they are :)

So because last night I couldn't sleep, the downstairs is now clean, I've planned out a months worth of "Freezer meals" (You plan and cook for a month and freeze, and then each morning you just need to pull out to defrost so you can shove it right in the oven when you walk in from work)

I'm just off out now to go food shopping so I can make it all haha.

Have a great morning :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies!!

How are you all? I'm feeling a little better, still full of the lurgy; but on the plus side it's just a bad throat infection. Which is at least a lot better than a chest infection. Spent most of the last two days feeling rather urgh, and dosing...

I'm not planning on doing much today, I've not really got much energy at the moment. But at least I feel as through the throat infection is easing, it's not hurting quite so much.

I've finished my hat! It seems rather large, but it's all right. Guess it's my fault for doing the larger size; guess there's a chance that if babe is a girl she'll grow into it, if not I guess I'll be trying to find a new home for it and the dress I've started. Hehehe guess I sound daft... Not know what I'm having, but it is a pretty summer dress...


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies.....

eswift, I really admire you making your own clothes! I wish I could. I have asked hubby if we can get a sewing machine but we never have enough money for a decent one! :hissy:

How are we all this morning? I'm fine, but I'm really missing hubby today. He's only just left for work (his one Sunday a month at work!) but I miss him already and he wont be back until about 7pm! :hissy: And he's away all of next weekend with his Dad in Ireland which means he's going on Thursday nigth to catch his ferry and wont be back until teatime Monday! :hissy: And he's going to see a fantastic concert while he's there....Whitesnake, Journey and someone else fab....I'm Soooooo jealous!:hissy: (Sorry I sound like a spoiled brat....hopefully he'll bring me a t-shirt! :rofl:) 

Today is going to be one of those days...got some washing and Ironing to finish. Going to make a lasagne for dinner and hit my cross-stitch with the intent of finishing it and soon! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies! I'm off to go sit on ebay for a while! :rofl:


----------



## stick2000

Hi Ladies

Chaos - I'm on team pink, just checked front page and not yet added. Although I am down as 5 Oct - am actually due 29 Sep following a scan at 14 weeks, but decided to stay with the October Bumpkins.

Baby is getting so much more active recently! My tummy is moving loads when she kicks and it did a big wave when I was watching TV the other day. They when we went to bed she kicked OH in the back twice lol !!!!

On the downside, my midwife wants to see me on Tuesday as I've started suffering from PGP - can't take off or put on a pair of trousers without sitting down and lifting both legs up at the same time ...cry ....


----------



## aimee-lou

ebay bargain of the day......

3 position carrier, still in packaging, £7.50 incl. postage.

They should be £35 in the shops!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hubby was laughing because 2 days in a row i've bought something for silly money while he's been on the phone. 

On a more serious note I'd best get some shoes on as the dog just had a fit so I need to let him walk it off....bless him he very rarely has fits but when he does they knock him for 6. He's curled up next to me sleeping now so I may just leave him til he wakes up.


----------



## amandas

Hi Everyone

Please can i join your group? I've posted a few times but havent ventured onto the Oct bumpkins page yet!

Chaos - please can i be added to your list - I'm due on 23rd Oct and I'm on team yellow!

We had our scan on Friday which was really exciting! And we've also now ordered our nursery furniture which was exciting too! Except that I've just checked my email receipt and it says I'll be contacted by 29th June to arrange delivery :-( That seems ages away!

And Eala - we've just booked our hypnobirthing classes too! When do you start yours? The woman who does ours is going on hol in August so we're hoping to start them when I'm about 26/27 weeks so that we can get them all done before she goes. We'll have to keep in touch about how they're going!

Hope everyone's well and feeling good!

Amanda x


----------



## Eala

Hi Amanda! Welcome to the Bumpkins :D

My hypnobirthing classes start on the 26th July, when I'll be exactly 30 weeks :) They run for 4 weeks, I'm really looking forward to it! We had to go for slightly later classes than I'd intended to at first, as both the earlier runs clashed with things like 3D scans and motorbike racing :lol:


----------



## djgirl1976

Hello October Bumps:)
Welcome in Amanda!
I had such a great day yesterday:D
Went to the Straberry Festival here, which basically entails eating a zillion things made of Strawberries. Also browsed all the handmade things. Some of the stuff is so cute! DH and I were amazed by how many people brought their LO along. Tons of strollers everywhere, and most of them were banging into our ankles or just stnding still in the middle of a huge crowd. DH has insisted that we will put a giant snow plow and flood lights on ours:rofl:
Don't get me wrong, I think people should let folks with strollers through and such, but at the same time, I also don't think they should be used as weapons to trip anyone in their way. :shrug:
I guess I just have a real peeve with rude people.
Went to a friend's house for a cookout yesterday with 2 other couples and we had a great time. Was nice to get together with some friends for the weekend. I laughed so hard because everyone kept filling up plates of food and bringing me things to eat. I was like "hey, I am not eating for 4, here". 
I think they all want to see me get extra fat and wobbly.
Getting some projects done around the house today(and also being lazy surfing the net)


----------



## florabean1981

hey all. How was everyone's weekends?

I had a fab weekend with my nephew but I'm 'blinkin knackered' now, as he would say! My tummy muscles are killing menow tho coz i went a bit mental with the housework when he went home this afternoon. My sunburn is also now blistering & peeling on my chest, which apart from being painful as hell, is sooooo not attractive! That'll teach me.

Got another midwife checkup tomorrow morning. I hope I get to hear his heartbeat again. It's a sound I certainly never get sick of hearing. :) Hopefully she'll give me my MATB1 so I can shut my boss up who's been demanding it for the past few weeks now. Has anyone else had their's yet????


----------



## Eala

I've not had my MATB1 yet either, Florabean. When I mentioned it to my (moany, ex-) midwife at my 16 week appointment, she said that she'd give me it at 24 ish weeks, anything before that was too early. I'm seeing my (nice new) midwife again on 2nd July, when I'll be 26 weeks, so I expect I'll get it and my HiP form then :)


----------



## Neon

Hi all. I've just read through 24 pages which took a while :).
I'm 22 weeks today :happydance: and LO is moving around quite a lot now. I was amaized the other day when I was pushing in my belly when it was active and it kicked me right where the tips of my fingers were! It really shocked me! It doesn't seem to have been a coincidence either as it did it again today.
LO also seems to wake up when I eat! 
Breathlessness seems to have calmed down..
I've started watching BB but I'm not sure how long I'll last this year (although I normally get hooked :dohh:)

Anyhow - thought I would drop in and say hi :flower:

_Chaos_ - please could you add a https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v110/Roots_ting/future-baby-Yellow.gif by me on the 11 Oct? Thanks hun


----------



## Chaos

Just popping my head in to say the front page (Storks and new members) is now updated.

:pink: = 7
:blue: = 11
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 10

Ok I'm off to :hugs: ni ni


----------



## eswift

Morning All!!

Sounds like you've all had busy weekends, in all honesty I've done very little. And enjoyed it!!!

DS's birthday is on Thursday, I've no idea what to buy him at all. I've got him a beano and dandy book but it does seem rather small; may have a look for some bedding/curtains for his room - he doesn't need any toys as he's not been able to play with any that he got from santa this year due to the builders being at the house since early feb.. It's a shame really as his b'day coinsides with Dad going into hospital...

Oh, well have a lovely day all - time for work...

Chaos - could you please add me to team yellow please, I'm all for surprises!! Thanks love


----------



## keerthy

Hello everyone, 

2 days to go for my scan, won't be finding out the Sex though! But still all excited...... 

Hows everyone doing today????? I am experiencing some Strong KICKS since last night!!!! my LO's just waking me up from sleep!!!!! Sometimes.. I feel kicks very low down there, sometimes... very high .... 
Sometimes kicks on my back..as though kicking the BED!!!!! 

Looks like bubba's more active when I am asleep! 
Anybody feeling the same?


----------



## Maffie

Just had to say 20 weeks today :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin:

Off to see consultant this morning and then having a scan Wednesday to see the baby :crib:

Tried out the Mutsy prams and love them, They didnt have the urban rider in but thats the one im going for. 

Had a horrid nightmare that there was no heartbeat on the scan, thankfully not had it again since Saturday (think its nerves)


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats on 20 weeks Maffie....we're on the home straight now!! :happydance::happydance:

How are we this morning ladies? I'm fine. 

I do however feel bruised internally! This baby has been kicking almost non-stop since 10pm last night! I was trying to eat my breakfast and the kicking was making me feel sick! Hubby was actually egging him/her on last night.....nice isn't he!! :rofl:

I'm currently waiting for the oven to soak so I can clean it....lovely job but it needs doing as everything I make tastes vaguely of oven chips! :rofl: Also need to do the ironing......it's been on the cards since Friday and I MUST do it today as hubb has no shirts left for work! 

Postie should be bringing a load of stuff today....woohoo for ebay! I can't wait! Maybe the moses basket will arrive? Who knows! It's like Christmas! :happydance::cloud9:

Other than that...not a lot going on. Jeremy Kyle isn't very entertaining and I really should get my arse into gear and do some housework! :rofl:

Have a good day girls x


----------



## Maffie

Seem to of been at hospital ages this morning. The registrar was lovely, heard heartbeat again. I was shocked how much baby has moved up in the last week. Also got my downs test results back at 1:33000 so that's good news, but I am a carry of GBS (which I thought I was) so have to go on antibiotics in labour.
Had blood in urine so that's been sent off to check for infections and i'm now on weekly BP and urine tests, I'm feeling well though and i'm just glad how much care they seem to be taking.


----------



## aimee-lou

Well my oven is clean, the bed is changed, and the moses basket has arrived.......I promised hubby I wouldn't open it until he got home (2pm) so it's staring at me from accross the room! :rofl: I think I need to get the ironing board out to distract me! :rofl:

Glad everything was ok at the hospital Maffie! :hugs:


----------



## MrsO29

Could you put a :blue: next to my name on 20th October thanks!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats MrsO29...another blue bump in October!! :happydance:


----------



## awayagain

Hi everyone!

I am a total stranger on here now-a-days, been super busy, miss you girlies!!!

I hope you are all doing well, and bumps are too!

I had my 20week scan a few weeks ago, and everything seems good, still on team yellow, and are staying that way now as me and hubby decided not to go and get private sexing scan, so looking forward to the surprise, but am very jealous of all you lovely ladies that know what you are having!!!!

My little boy has chickenpox at the moment, and has been so so ill with them, poor thing, there seems to be a huge outburst of them in our area!

I cant believe we are half way there already :happydance:

Chaos, can you please put me as having a yellow bump, thank you!

Take care everyone! x x


----------



## sam76

Hello Away again, hope your little one gets better soon xxxx nice to see you back


----------



## awayagain

Thanks sam76! Feels good to be back! Hope you are well, congrats on your blue bump! I secretly think I am having a blue bump too :D x


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies, Well I am having a day from hell, Woke up really tired even though I had a good sleep, work is driving me around the bend and just in bad form generally.... 

We bought a doppler yesterday and dont know if we could hear the heart beat there was something in the distant background .. Do any of you ladies know if I should hear something really strong which mean we are doing something wrong or is this correct ??? 

Its my bday on thur and also I will be 20wks so half way there .... Roll on the next 20. 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend and are keeping well xxx


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey girls! 
Congrats on the blue bump, MrsO!
Maffie, congrats on the great results and a fairly calm trip to the hospital:)
Aimee, hopefully the ironing board will keep you busy!(don't cave)
awayagain, I hope your little boy starts feeling better soon:( Poor kid!
Hope all you ladies are having a great start to your week. I was up really early today and am trying to get a few things done before work, which makes me feel very productive.
Other than that, my girlfriends have started planning a shower for me, so that is pretty cool! I feel so loved:cloud9:
It will be in September and they have demanded that I stop buying things on ebay.:rofl:
I informed them that there are still plenty of things that I need. 
I am so lucky to have such great friends. 
They also wanted to know what type of cake I wanted and I laughed and said, "any kind of cake is my kind of cake-the baby likes every flavor!" So funny, but I hate people fussing over me, so I really want them to do whatever is easiest for them. 
Oh, and they instructed me to register. I have no idea where I am going to do that, so I guess I better figure it out. 
I really think Babies R Us is sort of over-rated.
Hey lindak...you should be able to hear the hb fairly well by now, but maybe not all the time as LO usually likes to excercise their right to move around. 
Where are you checking for it?
Mine is only an inch or so below my belly button and has been pretty easy to find there from the first attempts several weeks back.
Also, make sure you go pretty slow with it, as it sometimes takes a minute to settle in on the hb.


----------



## Maffie

Linda when i've had mine checked my the mw, you can hear swishy noises in the background but when they catch the HB there is a definite kind of horse galloping noise as well as the background swishing noise, lol does that even make sense.


----------



## djgirl1976

Yea, it is pretty hard to miss, but it can be easier to mistake for your own HB, if you don't keep track of how fast it is.
Also, if you have one with a probe, make sure to try angling the tip of the probe a little in each direction before moving it. Sometimes I find that mine takes just a sec to find what it is looking for.


----------



## lindak

Thanks djgirl , Well Il keep doing it every night and maybe it will get stronger !!!


----------



## djgirl1976

You're welcome, hun, and here is a link to the thread I put up when I got mine. Chaos's little tutorial helped quite a bit for me and I found it right away!
Good luck-let us know what you hear!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...23788-got-doppler-today-need-help-please.html


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon girls. Congrats on all the new blue and pink bumps. We had a lovely day yesterday and went to Scone Palace and then to Doune Castle (where Monty Python Quest for the Holy Grail was filmed). Did quite alot of walking so slept like a log last night. A whole 6 hours straight without getting up to pee and then another 4 hours lol. Going into town now to pick up some last few bits to take home with us as we are heading back tomorrow :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww Littlekitten....I used to live in that part of the world and Doune is fabulous! 

Sounds like you have had a fab time....btw I would kill for some tablet right now! :rofl: Enjoy the rest of the hols and safe journey home!


----------



## djgirl1976

Ladies. I think I have a problem. 
I cannot stop buying cute little outfits and stuff.
I know I need to have some restraint as the baby will need clothes when he is 1 and 2 years old, as well, and Mommy needs to not be in the poor house by then.
I just can't resist it. When I see a deal, I snap it up. When I see something cute to put my little boy in, I have to buy it. 
The sad thing is, the poor little guy has no bottles, or diapers or formula or anything else. Mommy just keeps buying clothes. 
I am out of control.:shock:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: ah djgirl, I do sympathise! This is why I didnt find out the sex :) I was saving me from myself!

Glad Im not the only one


----------



## djgirl1976

HoneySunshine said:


> :rofl: :rofl: ah djgirl, I do sympathise! This is why I didnt find out the sex :) I was saving me from myself!
> 
> Glad Im not the only one

Ohhh, I am glad I am not the only one. I was starting to feel really horrible. My friends have told me to stop buying so they can buy stuff for the baby, too...:rofl::rofl:
They said that yesterday, and today, I just bought another 2 rompers, a sweater, a fleece romper, a hat and a little stuffed electric guitar:rofl::rofl:
Only took me 10 minutes online to have my cart filled up!


----------



## Kaites

djgirl1976 said:


> Ladies. I think I have a problem.
> I cannot stop buying cute little outfits and stuff.
> I know I need to have some restraint as the baby will need clothes when he is 1 and 2 years old, as well, and Mommy needs to not be in the poor house by then.
> I just can't resist it. When I see a deal, I snap it up. When I see something cute to put my little boy in, I have to buy it.
> The sad thing is, the poor little guy has no bottles, or diapers or formula or anything else. Mommy just keeps buying clothes.
> I am out of control.:shock:

You could do like me and branch out and buy stuff for when the baby is 12-18mths  Maybe that isn't the best advice- but it does allow you to keep clothes shopping, guilt-free


----------



## djgirl1976

Kaites said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies. I think I have a problem.
> I cannot stop buying cute little outfits and stuff.
> I know I need to have some restraint as the baby will need clothes when he is 1 and 2 years old, as well, and Mommy needs to not be in the poor house by then.
> I just can't resist it. When I see a deal, I snap it up. When I see something cute to put my little boy in, I have to buy it.
> The sad thing is, the poor little guy has no bottles, or diapers or formula or anything else. Mommy just keeps buying clothes.
> I am out of control.:shock:
> 
> You could do like me and branch out and buy stuff for when the baby is 12-18mths  Maybe that isn't the best advice- but it does allow you to keep clothes shopping, guilt-freeClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Ah yes, I have already thought of this. I have not graduated to 1 year yet, because I am a bit concerned with his size vs. the season it will be. Would hate to get him winter clothes for 1 year if he is wearing them at 9 months:blush:
But I feel much better knowing I am not the only one going nuts with the buying! I waited so long to buy anything that I am now acting like an uncaged wild animal!:rofl:


----------



## Kaites

My trick is to buy non-season specific stuff- cute little sleepers, shirts that can be layered when it gets colder, etc. Not that you need more incentive to shop  I discovered eBay and am waiting on the motherload of baby clothes now- I combined shipping with one seller which was like license to go completely outta control!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I have sympathy...I only have to wait until wednesday but this weekend we bought a moses basket and a baby carrier! 

I'm trying to focus on 'things' that will be useful rather than clothes and so far it's working!


----------



## Maffie

I've only bought one outfit, im being very restrained. Thats so not like me.


----------



## Maffie

Just ordered my pram!!!!!!!!!! wooooohoooooooo :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> I've only bought one outfit, im being very restrained. Thats so not like me.




Maffie said:


> Just ordered my pram!!!!!!!!!! wooooohoooooooo :happydance:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

looks like you spoke about being restrained too soon :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

lol I know :rofl: although only got OH to pay the 20% deposit. Was waiting till wednesday for scan but got it cheap


----------



## Eala

I've been remarkably restrained so far in that I've only bought 2 outfits that were just too cute :lol:. That said, I have a chest of drawers full of newborn and 0-3 month baby clothes, courtesy of a friend who had a little girl in February! I'm actually wondering now where I'm going to put the stuff that I'm going to buy once we find out the sex :lol:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

I've come to the conclusion that cold, morning sickness and early morning DO NOT mix! I'm sure it's getting harder and harder to do... Once I'm up and awake I'm fine but that first 30 mins is the pits!!! I guess it means that the day can only get better!

What everyone up to? It seems as though plenty of us seem to be disappearing for days/weeks at a time, I hope everyone's ok? 

My OH is seeming to have a hormonal time at the moment, and I'm not totally sure how to help him to feel better. He's been like a sulky child all day yesterday, I can't make out if it's work, being at my parents for so long or the house which is making him this way. It may be a combination of everything? So far I've been patient with him even after he walked off and left me in town yesterday - no words as to why, he just walked off?? I'm not sure I'll be able to do the same today as he really started to get my goat last night, being tired and not knowing what's caused it is baffling me... Came to the conclusion yesterday - let him sulk!


----------



## Neon

I agree eswift! He'll come out of it! My OH seems to have had so many symptoms from this pregnancy!

Right - eaton my croissants and off to work for me. Think I'm going to buy a book and some bio oil today :D


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, i'm supporting a rotten cold and sore throat and hoping it clears up as quickly as it came. Not sure what to do with myself today, may have a chilling day (aka be lazy) :rofl:

OH says I shoudn't be buying anything for baby until we've cleared some of the stuff we dont need, but I have urges now.

Can't believe it's ony one more sleep till I see my baby again. :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

I still have an absolutely stinking cold - with only Olbas oil (as recommended by my Dr) for comfort. I feel like poo :sick: its moved onto my chest and nothing I can do is shifting it! :hissy:

Sorry for whinge :blush:


----------



## Eala

/hugs for HoneySunshine

I don't have a cold, but pregnancy rhinitis is doing my head in :(. Especially in the morning, as it does seem like all the excess mucus get stuck in my throat so when I wake up I can't swallow / can't breathe right till I turn onto my side. Yuckity yuck!

Am disgustingly awake this morning thanks to the sun beaming through the window at around 5am :lol:. Having to resist the urge to go "just have a look" on Ebay ;)


----------



## aimee-lou

Eala said:


> Am disgustingly awake this morning thanks to the sun beaming through the window at around 5am :lol:. Having to resist the urge to go "just have a look" on Ebay ;)

There is no such thing as 'just having a look'......I have admitted my addiction! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon ladies, 

How are we all? 

I'm sooooooo excited, and yet scared. It's our scan tomorrow and I can't wait but at the same time I can't help but be a little worried. Maybe because I took the plunge last night and put my pregnancy pictures up on facebook. I don't know but I'm worried we've tempted fate.

Baby was kicking all day yesterday and today bubs is just wallowing around and causing me to go off balance! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies. Loads to do today as usual but no motivation whatsoever.....may have to just sit on here for a while and build up! :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## lindak

Good Luck tommorrow , Im sure everything will be fine. I was nervous last week I think thats normal xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks....yeah i'm sure bubs is ok too! I guess it's just natural to worry, I wouldn't be a normal pregnant woman if I didn't worry! :rofl:


----------



## lindak

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks....yeah i'm sure bubs is ok too! I guess it's just natural to worry, I wouldn't be a normal pregnant woman if I didn't worry! :rofl:


Definatley !!


----------



## h702

good luck, i think everyone must get pre scan nerves!!! glad im not the only one :) let us know how it goes x


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone...I'll post as soon as we get back. Got to pop into town for a couple of bits while I'm there so will be back about 5pm tomorrow...scan at 2pm so have all morning to cope! :rofl: Eeeek!


----------



## Eala

Can't wait to hear how it goes, aimee-lou! I'm sure all will be fine :D

I just contacted the physio again this morning, got an appointment for next week. SPD has really flared up badly again these last couple of days (I think I overdid it at the weekend /oops!). I don't want to have to miss another placement (though missing this one was Uni's fault!) so trying to get it sorted sooner rather than later!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :)

Hope everyone is well..

Just got back from my midwife appointment and i am very very happy... After talking with my OH i have decided to have Amy via c-section and not try for a VBAC as i am already having probs with my old c-section scar hurting etc... So it looks like Amy will be born on the 9th October :D Although my MW is going to ring to confirm this date within a week... So 17 weeks friday and my baby will be here!!! :shock: doesnt sound too far away really.

In general the appointment went great, BP was spot on as always :smug: and my MW has given me my HIP grant form and signed & dated it for when i will be 25 weeks. Amy didnt like the doppler though and kept moving away from it but we got to hear her for a minute or so. 

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Eala

Really glad you had a good appointment, baby.love :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow it makes it all official doesn't it, having a definite date!! :happydance:

Glad it all went well! :happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Had some bad news at my scan updated my earlier post made about having my scan 
x


----------



## Eala

:hugs: for you bumpn3gals :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Aww...we are all pulling for you and LO bumpn3gals!!:hugs:
Tell him to hang on in there, too, so he will be nice and strong for you!

babylove, that rocks. Must be great to have the date set:D


----------



## baby.love

Bumpn3 :hugs: 

Well the MW just rang me and has arranged for me to see the consultant on monday to finalise the c-section date and also to talk about him hopefully agreeing to sterilise me whilst i am in theatre having Amy. The only thing is my age (29) he may not agree to it due to this but hopefully he will see i am serious and my baby making days are now done with.


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi Gals!

Been a few days since I've popped in...

:hug: to Bumpn3

I have my gender assessment booked for this Friday at 6:15!!!! I can't wait, but I'm so nervous! I couldn't get a 3D scan, as they said it's best after 26 weeks, and I'm NOT waiting that long to find out what team we're on for sure!

I was supposed to start my at home job today, but I'm having technical difficulties! Argh! I HATE windows Vista :hissy: I guess I'll have to call in and get some help before I can start...

Hope everyone is well! It's lovely out here, but a little on the cool side. But at least the sun is shining!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning my fellow Bumpkins! 

Well I'm so excited, scared, nervous etc about today. Scan at 2 but I have to leave here at about 12 to go and pick my hubby's stuff up from his work etc. 

How are we today? As you can see I'm up at sily hour (can't sleep any longer and hubby left his hair stuff so I had to run out to him with it which woke me up! :rofl:) 

Have a good day guys! Good Luck to all us Wednesday scan girls....hoping to see lotws of happy faces and stories on here this evening! 
Off to get myself some brekkie! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: have a great scan Aimee x Cant wait for pics xx

And as for up at stupid time! get used to it sweetie... My son has us up at 6am everyday so for me its normal, anything past 7.30am is a lay in lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

S'pose it is good practice! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol yeah i would say so Aimee, I am used to early mornings but the night feeds are gonna be a killer i think. Looking forward to it though x


----------



## Neon

Good luck Aimee - will be thinking of you.

Well, I'm really feeling my age atm tbh. I have all sorts of aches and pains this week - which is making me nervous for the later stages and in the heat! My feet swelled up so badly yesterday when I took my shoes off in work - I had difficulty getting them back on when I left :dohh:. Been getting a niggle in appendix area (that's the only way I can think to describe the area!) when I carry my laptop bag and stuff. I forgot to take my iron a couple of times and I have really noticed the difference - SO breathless. Sleeping is becoming a bit of an issue as I keep rolling onto my back and then bubs wakes me up kung fu fighting at 4! But hopefully this should be resolved this Saturday when we receive a new matress, pillows, waterproof cover and duvet we bought last Saturday from Dreams - I'm so excited!!! Our current matress cost us £50 from a tiny store about three years ago and the springs are really starting to get to us - lol. If there is one thing we should all invest in - it's a good bed!

I am loving the experience too - it couldn't be a better time and I can't wait to finish work. 

I'm reading a book I found in Oxfam bookshop called _'Stand and deliver' _by Emma Mahony which is excellent. Also accidently found out I can access B&B in work when my g/f sent me a link to a post!! Everything is pretty locked down in work - you can't access Facebook and stuff.. :happydance:

And I have booked Friday off so I'm hoping to have a really chilled day :happydance:

Anyway - take it easy girls - have a great day....


----------



## keerthy

Helloo ladies... 

Just back from the hospital..... had my 22 week scan today!!!! yipppeeeeeeeeee 

Everything is fine and in right place... baby was active... we remained on team Yellow!!! waiting for a surprise (they dont disclose the gender in India though!!) 

Bubba was trying to put its fingers or toes into its mouth!!!!! Amaazing.... 
I am on CLOUD9 atm!!!! 
So excited..... 

Shame I can't post the videos.... coz the internet is so dammn SLOW here!!!!! 
(takes 2 hrs 30 mins to upload 93 MB file :doh: ) 

Good luck to everyone having their Scans today!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all congrats so far on the scans :hugs: bumpn3

Good luck today aimee :happydance:

My scan is at 3.30 so excited and nervous. Even though I heard the heart on monday im still nervous.

My cold was horrid yesterday and I had tingly legs, I think baby keeps lying on my nerves. Its driving me potty!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck Maffie!


----------



## keerthy

Good Luck Maffie and Aimee-lou!!! 

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## lindak

Good luck aimme & maffie !! Its so amazing you will be on :cloud9: after it !!


----------



## colsy

Keerthy, so pleased to hear the scan went well. Aimee-L and Maffie, hope yours today are equally successful. 

I am feeling irrationally excited ... I won a Bug Cameleon on eBay last night. We went to see it on Sunday, because I won't spend that sort of money on second-hand goods without viewing first. I tell you, you wouldn't know this pram had ever been pushed, it is sooooo immaculate. Plus the house and the owners were equally shiny-clean, so I was just really hoping that we'd win. I didn't think we'd have a hope in hell's chance though, cos I refused to bid above 380 and some Cameleons go for over 500 quid, but we got it ... and for less than we hoped!

I am not a shopping gal at all, so this was *A Huge Purchase* for me. The only other baby stuff I've bought are a t-shirt for 50p at a boot sale and a few maternity clothes for me.

Now just need to find somewhere to store it until baby comes along, cos I don't want it in the house (far too superstitious, me). Actually, we could keep the carrycot bit in the house and the wheels in the campervan ... good compromise?

Not much work on today so I can start working through my list entitled "Stuff to Do Before Baby Pops Out".

Toodlepip xx


----------



## bonfloss

Enjoy your scans ladies - it's amazing :)
xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Colsy, I have the same list! Although I'm getting rather bored of doing chores now and I'm even looking at OU courses to keep me occupied :rofl: 

The pram sounds like a real bargain!! 

Can someone tell me why it's bad luck to have baby things, specifically the pram/pushchair, in the hosue prior to baby coming? I'm not normally superstitious but I don't want to do anything wrong (silly i know). We already have a good few clothes and blankets, story books, toys and a moses basket so is this going to jinx something or is it just the pram......? Im worried enough that I've bought these few things prior to my scan today, although the 2 kicks I just got in the who-ha I think we're pretty safe!! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Can someone tell me why it's bad luck to have baby things, specifically the pram/pushchair, in the hosue prior to baby coming?

It really is just a superstition. There's nothing scientific to it at all. I feel that if something bad happened, then seeing a few nappies or clothes in the baby's room wouldn't make me feel so awful as if I went there and saw the pram or cot. I don't know why, but there's something about the place where the baby will sleep. So, if you want to be rational, there's absolutely nothing wrong at all with getting all your bits together and keeping them at home - certainly makes life easier than thinking all the time 'Now where I can put that item?' (Stupidly, I AM a scientist, so I really should know better!)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks...I think it's just with the scan I'm alittle worried. I'll be fine once today and back on ebay within the day! :rofl: Personally we have a large house and we're keeping the baby stuff in the storage room rather than in the nursery for now (I can understand the whole seeing the things if there was a problem). The nursery wont be done until the labour starts....my MIL suggested this as a way of keeping hubby calm during my labour as they can be long. I thought it was a nice idea and as we are having the Moses basket in the bedroom with us so we'll have some time. 
Thanks for the explanation. Good Luck with the list.


----------



## Maffie

I've ordered my pram Aimee although not being delivered until first week in October, lets hope bubs doesn't make an appearance before then. I think once i've had today's scan i'll be buying more. Im resisting buying as mum said she's going to buy something every month and I said like what she went oh you know luxuries. She's busting to know the sex, i want to know for different reasons.

I'm not trying to pick a moses basket for downstairs and a crib for the bedroom. We are reusing OH's cot as he only use dit a couple of times here so just need a mattress for that once baby is ready to go in the nursery (aka craft room)


----------



## Maffie

wooohooo 5 hours to go :dance: :happydance:


note to self control excitement!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> wooohooo 5 hours to go :dance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> note to self control excitement!

He he Me too! 

I have to leave at 12noon to go and pick hubby's bags up and then catch the bus to the hospital which takes about an hour! :dohh: but no parking charges which is good! 

I'm looking forward to being out of the house...the only place I've been in the last month is the Dr's and ASDA!! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Good luck with your scans guys :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Aimee im the same I seem to be either at DRs in the (hire) car to do a little shopping or at the hospital. Im getting the bus too (I would normally cycle but not up to it) I have to leave at about 2 as buses are rubbish here lol.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Good luck Aimee and Maffie. We got our consultant appointment in an hour so really nervous. Going to Mothercare first to have a wander round and take my mind off it. Chat to you all laters x


----------



## djgirl1976

Good luck with the scans ladies, and your appointment littlekitten!
Can't wait to hear how everything goes:D


----------



## Reedy

Good luck with the scans today girls x x x


----------



## Chaos

Good luck with scans today :)

I'll sort storks out when I get home from work tonight!

Have a great day girls.


----------



## florabean1981

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Scan pics are on girls! 

All good news!! :happydance::happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/144865-back-scan.html


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone 

Thanks for support yesterday im feeling alot better today, whatever happens he is still my little man and be loved unconditionally. 
Hope everyones scans went ok
Baby.love see you have date for your csection all seems real now doesnt it, what did they say about being sterlised? I am straight after my c-section xx


----------



## baby.love

Hey Bumpn3, i am seeing the consultant monday about being sterilised! I think my age will go against me though, but i want it 100%! And yes it seems VERY real now i know what date she is coming. 

And babes your attitude is amazing and i would feel the same.. You are a brave and wonderful woman who's kids are very lucky to have you as a role model :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks hun, Im nearly 30 and doctor was saying no to me at 1st but said cant keep going through this its not good for me or the babies so they agreed. I would push them if its 100% what you want, its easier for them to do while your having your c-section. :hugs:


----------



## sam76

Hi babylove, not been on for 1 day, so i have missed a few things!!! have u got your date for your Section then?? When is it, hope all is well with everyone else too


----------



## Maffie

Evening all im all scanned, get another scan in 3 weeks as couldn't get all the images they needed.


Im a blue bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Woohoo...more blue:D


----------



## Maffie

I guess instincts were right :rofl: Looking forward to getting another scan too


----------



## djgirl1976

Yup, mine were dead on from the very beginning. I just knew in my gut from the time I got BFP.
I started questioning a little later on, but sure enough...I think instincts are very strong.


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies & bumpkins x

I'm pleased all scans went well for you all yesterday xxx

Maffie congrats again on your baby boy :)
Sam Yes hun i am having Amy on October 9th (at 39+2 weeks) - Unless the consultant changes the date on monday when i see him!

Well the night awakenings have started now, hopefully it will stop and i can get some decent sleep before this little madam enters the world.

Got a busy morning as i have the health visitor out about my little boy! will catch up with you all later xxxxx


----------



## Maffie

Thanks baby.love

Morning all, well my partner had to go away last minute for work last night so have a couple of days on my own. My stinking cold is on my chest though. My mum made a comment on the phone yesterday that we'll have to try again for a frilly (meaning a girl) She's convinced its what I want, but I felt so protective of my little man I said and whats wrong with my boy???? :rofl: I think she just wanted to buy lots of pink frilly things as I was such a girly girl. I cant believe how protective a little comment could make me. I no she meant nothing by it.


----------



## baby.love

lol Maffie mums hey!! My mum was trying to make me change Amy's name.

Hope you feel better soon babes xxxx


----------



## Neon

Congrats on your blue bump Maffie! 
I'm feeling really left out not finding out what I'm having! Lol
Ah well - off to work. Have a great day all.


----------



## Maffie

Gosh what name change did she want baby.love?

Have a good day at work Neon


----------



## HoneySunshine

Why is your mum trying to make you change Amy's name Baby.love??

Amy is beautiful! and normal in a world of so many kids named after beverages, cities, fruits and jemstones! (not that I have anything against that :blush: btw)


----------



## sam76

Morning all!!! well im offically 24 wks today!!!!!! yipeee
can i now relax!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

lol girls, well when 1st pregnant we liked Amelia but we both went off it.. but not my mum OH NO! she likes Amelia better :dohh: But like i said its not her baby is it! lol.

Sam :wohoo: Well done babes you and bubs are now viable! how fabulous.. Congrats xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congrats on being viable Sam! :yipee:

Baby.love - you gotta do what you think is best by your little girl! they're both beautiful names! Amelia (or millie) is quite a common name nowadays - seems fashionable right now. You dont get many Amy's though :shrug:


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies , Hope you are all keeping well. Just popping to to say im 20 wks at last today :happydance: wow that felt like forever !!! And its my bday so Im gonna have some nice cake tonight to celebrate !! LOL 

baby.love ... I love all three names, but its your choice . I have decided not tell anyone our names we have chosen so that they can not say they dont like it andput us off, so we will just tell them when we have named the baby and they will just have to lump it...
Sam 76 - congrats on getting to 24wks !!


----------



## baby.love

Lindak Happy Birthday :cake: and happy 20 weeks :wohoo: half way there now babes x well done x


----------



## Maffie

I feel the same about names, I want that to be something I share with OH, especially as we know the sex I want to surprise the family with the weight and name etc etc.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Maffie congrats on the blue bump and Aimee glad it all went well.

Update on my consultant appointment - all went well. He was happy that baby is a good size, listened to the heartbeat which is now 145-150 and laughed cos it kept kicking the doppler again. He got quite cross that the sonographer hadnt asked us if we wanted to know the sex and said we ought to go upstairs and explain that she hadnt asked and could someone have a quick look to tell us the sex....she wasnt going to cos she said they were pretty well booked up so I said I worked on SCBU (which is pretty much opposite) and so could just pop over and all of a sudden she managed to squeeze me in after my night shift on Weds lol. So at 8am Weds we get to see Titch again and confirm the sex yay. Also we get another scan at 28 weeks to check growth and another at 36 weeks so all good. The guy was lovely and even prescribed me some lactulose pmsl cos I complained that I was spending a fortune on it.


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies, 

Thank you to everyone who has said nice things! We are over the moon tbh and so happy that we have a perfectly healthy LO and Mummy....I'm considered Low Risk and the consultant that saw us said if there was a 'very low risk' catergory I would be in it! :rofl: She did say that due to my stress etc at work I'm a prime candidate for PND but she said that because I'll have been at home pretty much since 16 weeks this was a low risk also as it's not like I would have been working until 30+ week in that environment. She was a little bit patronising....after all I'm not ill so why is she seeing me! :rofl:...and gave hubby orders to look after me. 

You should have seen their faces though, Hubby was in his bike gear cos he had met me from work on his bike (free parking at the hospital for him!) so he was in leathers etc. When we got up to leave they kind of looked worried. I actually had to say 'Don't worry, I'm not on the bike!':rofl:

Yesterday was actually really tiring and I didn't quite realise how tired I was. I slept right through til 10am this morning and even slept through the bin-men who normally wake me up from the other side of the village!! :rofl:

Hope we have a good day. Hubby is off to Ireland today to see his Dad....I'm going to miss him terribly but I know he'll have a good time and I'm going to make myself loads of cakes and watch all my musicals :rofl: He's back Monday so expect lots of soppy 'I miss my hubby' posts. :rofl:

Right, brekkie and Ebay time!! :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Hi lovelies.... 

Lindak Congratulations! and Happy Birthday..... :happydance::hug:

Have uploaded a few pic from my scan yday..... 

Heres the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/145065-22-week-scan-pictures.html

We decided to be on Team Yellow!!!!!Waiting for a surprise in October!!!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Making cakes sounds good Aimee thats my plan for tomorrow go shopping in the morning and make cupcakes in the afternoon. My OH is due home tomorrow night so trying to keep myself busy.

I need some motivation to get things on ebay though as I haver tons of things I dont need. :dohh:


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats Sam, and Lindak! (and to you Chaos...in case you forgot:rofl:)
And Happy Birthday, Lindak!
How cool to have cake for your birthday and your 20 week mark:D
Ah ladies, I slept like garbage last night. I think I need to go back to bed, but I can't:(
Got too much to do.
Guess it will be an early night tonight!
Any good ideas for a cheap but thoughtful aniversary gift?
DH and my 1st is on Sunday:)
Don't want to spend a lot because we have a lot to buy, but would like to get him something special.


----------



## lindak

djgirl1976 said:


> Congrats Sam, and Lindak! (and to you Chaos...in case you forgot:rofl:)
> And Happy Birthday, Lindak!
> How cool to have cake for your birthday and your 20 week mark:D
> Ah ladies, I slept like garbage last night. I think I need to go back to bed, but I can't:(
> Got too much to do.
> Guess it will be an early night tonight!
> Any good ideas for a cheap but thoughtful aniversary gift?
> DH and my 1st is on Sunday:)
> Don't want to spend a lot because we have a lot to buy, but would like to get him something special.

Must have been a night for not sleeping great I woke at 4 with achy hips and pelvis and was generally really restless. So red for an hour and a half and went back to sleep till 7.30 and up for work ! I am shattered today.


----------



## Maffie

djgirl1976 said:


> Congrats Sam, and Lindak! (and to you Chaos...in case you forgot:rofl:)
> And Happy Birthday, Lindak!
> How cool to have cake for your birthday and your 20 week mark:D
> Ah ladies, I slept like garbage last night. I think I need to go back to bed, but I can't:(
> Got too much to do.
> Guess it will be an early night tonight!
> Any good ideas for a cheap but thoughtful aniversary gift?
> DH and my 1st is on Sunday:)
> Don't want to spend a lot because we have a lot to buy, but would like to get him something special.

How about a little hamper? I did one for valentines. I got a plain box and some brown paper. On that I stamped loads of love messages and hearts. In the box was some pink champers (still got that as discovered was pregnant), chocolates, some massage oil, a bath bomb for us to have a bath together, his fave magazine, etc etc...... could make one up cheaply i put a love note on each item as to why it was in there.


----------



## lindak

Maffie said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sam, and Lindak! (and to you Chaos...in case you forgot:rofl:)
> And Happy Birthday, Lindak!
> How cool to have cake for your birthday and your 20 week mark:D
> Ah ladies, I slept like garbage last night. I think I need to go back to bed, but I can't:(
> Got too much to do.
> Guess it will be an early night tonight!
> Any good ideas for a cheap but thoughtful aniversary gift?
> DH and my 1st is on Sunday:)
> Don't want to spend a lot because we have a lot to buy, but would like to get him something special.
> 
> How about a little hamper? I did one for valentines. I got a plain box and some brown paper. On that I stamped loads of love messages and hearts. In the box was some pink champers (still got that as discovered was pregnant), chocolates, some massage oil, a bath bomb for us to have a bath together, his fave magazine, etc etc...... could make one up cheaply i put a love note on each item as to why it was in there.Click to expand...

Thats a lovely Idea !


----------



## djgirl1976

lindak said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sam, and Lindak! (and to you Chaos...in case you forgot:rofl:)
> And Happy Birthday, Lindak!
> How cool to have cake for your birthday and your 20 week mark:D
> Ah ladies, I slept like garbage last night. I think I need to go back to bed, but I can't:(
> Got too much to do.
> Guess it will be an early night tonight!
> Any good ideas for a cheap but thoughtful aniversary gift?
> DH and my 1st is on Sunday:)
> Don't want to spend a lot because we have a lot to buy, but would like to get him something special.
> 
> Must have been a night for not sleeping great I woke at 4 with achy hips and pelvis and was generally really restless. So red for an hour and a half and went back to sleep till 7.30 and up for work ! I am shattered today.Click to expand...

Me too! I was so sore and couldn't get comfy, I kept turning and just gave up!
Ha ha...LO is giving me some kicks right now, since I just fed him PB on toast:rofl:
Maffie, I loooove that idea! 
I should probably get to work thinking of a few little odds and ends to put in and make him a little "care package":cloud9:


----------



## Maffie

oooh i also didnt wrap each item in the box i filled it with peanuts (foam things) and lots and lots of heart confetti (still finding that stuff months after) each item hada bow attached of red ribbon with little hearts on it.


----------



## Chaos

Mornn' Girls!

So ..um .. 24 weeks today!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

haha I had to do it ;)

Ok congrats on all the new gender known bumps. Front page storks updated :)

:pink: = 7
:blue: = 12
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 9

Maffie ~ Hope you feel better soon. Try breathing in some steam to help clear it a bit. :hugs: (Oh chocolate is a very good cold cure, just so you know) ;)

Baby.Love ~ Pffft ignore your Mum. There's always gonna be someone that don't like the name. I like Amy :)


Lindak ~ Congrats on 20 weeks! 

Littlekitten ~ Oh this is gonna be a long weekend till Wednesday haha! I'm glad they are letting you find out.

DJgirl ~ You already gave him a gift, a boy. Tell him not to be so greedy :rofl:  :hugs: insomnia buddy 

I also slept like crap for the 5th night in a row. Keep waking up with achy pressure points. Bleh. I put 3 duvets on top of the mattress too last night lol

Ok I gotta get my butt in the shower, gotta be in by 8am and its already 720am

Have a great morning :)


----------



## lindak

Chaos - Congrats .. your 24 wks !!! :happydance:


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> 24 weeks today!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> haha I had to do it ;)...
> 
> DJgirl ~ You already gave him a gift, a boy. Tell him not to be so greedy :rofl:  :hugs: insomnia buddy
> 
> I also slept like crap for the 5th night in a row. Keep waking up with achy pressure points. Bleh. I put 3 duvets on top of the mattress too last night lol
> 
> Ok I gotta get my butt in the shower, gotta be in by 8am and its already 720am
> 
> Have a great morning :)

Yep, insomnia blows:)
Congrats again, my love...big day!
And yes, you make a great point. He gets a stick of gum, a bookmark, a quarter and a photocopy of a scan pic! Done!:rofl:
Now scrub your dirty butt and get to work!


----------



## Maffie

Yay 24 weeks Chaos wooohooo :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Yay for 24 weeks Chaos!! :dance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats on 24 weeks Chaos - Wow the October Bumpkins are getting to the viable stage.....:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Congrats Chaos :hugs:


----------



## h702

woo hoo! wont be long til were all nearing the end of first tri :)


----------



## djgirl1976

h702 said:


> woo hoo! wont be long til were all nearing the end of first tri :)

:rofl::rofl: What are you still doing over in first? Aren't you lonely there with no other Bumpkins???!
:rofl::rofl:
Sorry hun, had to do it! I know you meant 2nd...darn pregnancy brain!!!:rofl:


----------



## lindak

:rofl:


----------



## Chaos

djgirl1976 said:


> He gets a stick of gum, a bookmark, a quarter and a photocopy of a scan pic! Done!:rofl:

AND a stick of gum?! Woman, you give him too much!!! ;)

Thanks for all the congrats! :) I'm excited about it. I can't believe 6 months has gone already, kinda crazy really.


----------



## Chaos

djgirl1976 said:


> h702 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo! wont be long til were all nearing the end of first tri :)
> 
> :rofl::rofl: What are you still doing over in first? Aren't you lonely there with no other Bumpkins???!
> :rofl::rofl:
> Sorry hun, had to do it! I know you meant 2nd...darn pregnancy brain!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: this thread is testing my pelvic floor today


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations Chaos :cloud9:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby has jut left for Ireland :cry:

I already miss him and it's the longest journey he's done on the bike so I'm worried about him! He got to the petrol station 5 miles away without too many problems! :rofl:

In his absence though I've been on ebay and bought a play arch for bubs! Bargains ahoy!! :happydance: (should be £40, got it for £12!) I have to try to control my spending urges!! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

I was bidding on a lovely moses basket, stand and bedding bale and missed it :(


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww that's a shame....there is loads of nice stuff on at the moment. I'm sure there'll be a better one come up soon.


----------



## Chaos

Today is turning out better and better.

The boss has just gone home sick, so no patients for her for the PM. I just gotta hang about till 330pm (2 hours) for the last massage patient, which is no biggie as I have a shit tonne to get done after BnB distracting me for the AM haha. Then I'm off till next Wedneday!! :happydance:

I just booked our 29 week 4D scan also for the 18th July. Its gonna be a suprise for my sister. She has no idea bout it *Giggle* Only 2 weeks till she's here!!! :)


----------



## Maffie

I did think I might buy a new one as I could of gone to London with OH but decided saving on the train fare (nearly £70) would buy something for baby.

I was hoping to get some stuff done today but just had a nap and still feel whacked.

I have been worried about buying second hand, am I over worrying? Some of the stuff on ebay looks like new.


----------



## aimee-lou

I try to buy New, BNWT or something that looks like it's nearly new. 

My Moses basket and Bouncer were both ex-display, my carrier was only used twice, the play mat I've just bought has all been washed and looks pretty much like new. 

I'm not really looking at clothes, more about 'objects' to save a bit of money. 

If you do get second hand though you can always get a new mattress and bedding to make up for it and use the 2nd hand one as a spare set.


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies!!

I had a couple of long days... My Dad has been in hospital today, spent a lovely day with my Mum... It's been a really strange day, stress, worry and emotions all over the place.

Dad had his angigrame (However it's spelt??), he had a heart attack whilst they did the stents in his main artery. (My heads a shed!) I feel like such a emotional wreck, Mum & sister have both been in tears and needed reassuring... I just feel so tired now Hopefully, it'll pass and I'll feel different tomorrow...

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Kiyota

Hello ladies! Sorry its been so long. My damn computer still isn't fixed and I'm using my fiancee mom's computer when I get the chance. 

We had our ultrasound for this trimester and found out the baby's sex. The baby was very good about that part, aside from throwing kicks and punches at the ultrasound gun thingy. Its a boy! He actually flashed the ultrasound camera. Spread his little legs and gave us a good look. He looked right at the camera too and gave us a good face picture too. 

We're really happy its a boy. It means either of really have to change much. hehe. His name is Aiden Alexander Kenji Blouin


----------



## Maffie

Eswift :hugs: hopefully you will feel better tomorrow and sending lots of thoughts and prayers over for your dad too.


----------



## keerthy

Eswift - :hugs: hope ya dad feels better soon!


----------



## Maffie

Morning ladies, well im feeling both good and bad today. OH comes back today which is great he's only been away a couple of days but im worried about him. Solicitor has advised we start ancillary action against his wife (divorce is dragging and we need it really before bubs comes) I know OH must be down and he closes off when he gets like that so im a tad worried.

Not had much sleep due to this cold. It seems to of moved quickly onto my chest but the coughing is getting less so im hoping it will clear as fast as it came.

On the plus side baby had its most active day yesterday, all evening I was being kicked. I actually cried. OH hasn't had a feel of it yet, I think im too early to feel it through my tummy.

Im having naughty breakfast today Krispy Kreme doughnuts Its such a good job I dont drive as id never be away from their diner yum yum yum.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie sorry to hear about DH's divorce dragging :hugs:

I too have a stinking cold which has really quickly moved onto my chest. The only thing Dr recommended to me was Olbas Oil - which I have to say has worked wonders!! I put some on a tissue before bed and lay it by my head...My cold was so bad I couldnt even smell it initially whereas DH said I was trying to burn his eyes out! :rofl:

Its taken a week to start to clear and Dr said yesterday to keep doing what I was doing and this morning after a steamy shower (oooh errr) I am actually starting to feel better.

So it may be worth a try - he told me not to use vicks (what the difference is I havent a clue!?!?!)


----------



## Maffie

It only started Tuesday so im glad its clearing so fast. I rarely get colds and thankfully my body seems to be fighting this one with great vigour.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> It only started Tuesday so im glad its clearing so fast. I rarely get colds and thankfully my body seems to be fighting this one with great vigour.

:happydance: :happydance: Lucky you :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls 

Feeling shattered today after an emotional day yesterday with the health visitor.

Good news though.... I've moved up a box on my ticker :happydance: Seems only a couple of weeks ago that i was on the 1st box! 

Have a good day girls, i'll catch up with the gossip later xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning everyone! 

I really couldn't sleep last night - I think I found it very odd to be on my own in the bed! :rofl: I was still up at 2.30am but I think I was asleep soon after that. Got woken up by a text from hubby at 7.30am telling me he got there safe (he missed the 9.30 ferry by 10 minutes! :hissy: but they transferred his ticket and he got the 2am one instead). 

In my insomniac state last night I worked on my shopping list and put estimate prices on everything to see how much money I could possibly be spending (bearing in mind that these are high street prices...hoping ebay will help!) and it came out at £600!!!!! :help: Babies are expensive! :rofl: On the plus side the stuff I've bought already should be £280 but it's only cost £100! so at that rate I should get everything for £250! :rofl:

Anyway, busy day today. I'm off to the shops to get a few bits and pieces (milk, bread etc) and then I'm going to sort out a couple of the rooms in the house.....while the messy one is away, the tidier with tidy! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies! Hope everyone's colds clear up...I've been lucky (touch wood) and just hayfever so far.


----------



## Kte

Hi all, 

Im a late starter to the forum! Been looking about but think this forum looks really usefull and friendly.

My due date is 24th October.


----------



## Maffie

Hi and welcome Kte

Morning Aimee men what are like for missing things!

Morning baby.love hope you perk up a bit later :)


----------



## aimee-lou

I know I couldn't beleive it when he called me last night! I thought he was joking until I heard the ferry pulling away behind him! :rofl:

Never mind. He got to his dads at 6.30 this morning and his Dad has made him a slap up breakfast...I've had toast! Feel muchly left out now, especially given that he is going to see Journey, Def Leppard and Whitesnake in Concert tonight! :hissy: God damn it!! It's just not fair. I'm off to buy myself a jar of chocolate spread!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Morning girls, Im back from holiday (Ive done a seperate thread)

Can anyone do me a quick update on things Ive missed please?

Ive passed the 20week mark yayyyyy!!! :happydance: and can feel pumpkin moving all the time now,he never seems to sleep!!


----------



## Maffie

Welcome back Helz :hi:


----------



## helz81

Thanks Maffie, congratulations on your blue bump!! (it is you right?!) I can't believe how many boys have been made lol!!


----------



## Maffie

Yeah im blue :) We do seem to have lots of boys in the making


----------



## lindak

Welcome back ! hope you had a nice relaxing hol ... Yes there are so many boys ! 

aimee - lou if its an consolation its p**sing rain here in Ireland ... And I seen on tv the uk weather is good at the moment ?? 

Got to sleep last night thank god , but my god I am having the strangest dreams... They are starting to freak me out, sat morning I was woken by my oh shaking me because I was in tears I had a horrible dream about my parents and it felt so real that even when I woke I was still crying for like 10 minutes later, last night I had a dream my father got shot ????? I dont know where these dreams are coming from but they are sooo real ! On a happier note Sunday myself and my friends are going to a spa for the day and staying overnight for dinner in a lovely hotel they bought me this for my bday ! cant wait lots of relaxing.


----------



## Kte

My cousin (who's is due 2 days before me) is having a boy.

I (hopfully) find out next friday!


----------



## djgirl1976

Welcome, kte!
Glad to see you back, helz...time flies when you're doing something else, huh?:rofl:
Yep, we are collecting a ton of blue tokens around here and passing the halfway mark into the game...
It's crazy how the farther we get, the faster the time seems to go for me. Maybe that is because I feel like I haven't done much(other than buy cute clothes for my baby-you would think he was a doll:rofl:)


----------



## florabean1981

On a good note: I'M 23 WEEKS TODAY! :) I'm really happy about that, as it's going so quickly & I've ballooned over the last week too, so I'm actually 'feeling' pregnant now, which is an awesome feeling. :) Only 17 weeks to go!

On a bad note: my tummy muscles are killing me. I feel completely strecthed & sore & every movemnet feels like I'm about to pull a muscle- like the bits between my ribs & my belly button, if that makes sense. Is anyone else getting that? Or is it just me over doing things? It even hurts when I eat because being full makes me even bigger & feel even more stretched & achey.


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey flora, I know what you mean about when you eat too much. My belly feels like it is going to just rip open and LO is going to come climbing out fully dressed and the size of a 6 year old!:rofl:
Although I have to say that in general it doesn't bother me all that much, other than feeling pretty big.
(of course, as I say that, I can almost feel everything stretching in there, so maybe I spoke too soon!)


----------



## littlekitten8

God am I having a shit day today. So I was back at work last night for a night shift so I am absolutely shattered. While I was on holiday the letting agent came round and did a check of the property. All fine but the *******s went into my room (which I admit was a bit messy with clothes on the floor but clean!) and have sent a letter this morning saying that they are not happy with the state of the room and that they have sent a letter to the landlord and are waiting to see what they want to do!! Its clothes!!! They dont have a problem with the mould I've been complaining about all winter but clothes on the floor is a flippin evictable offence?! I've just had enough now of the whole thing and could quite happily just pack all my stuff right now and leave!


----------



## Maffie

I think my baby is taking full advantage of his legs, he's kicking like crazy. My OH says the baby is pedalling not kicking (we are cyclists) :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

Wow, that is pretty ridiculous. 
Mold is ok but clean clothes that are not put away aren't?
Bah!
I would be mad, too...


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> God am I having a shit day today. So I was back at work last night for a night shift so I am absolutely shattered. While I was on holiday the letting agent came round and did a check of the property. All fine but the *******s went into my room (which I admit was a bit messy with clothes on the floor but clean!) and have sent a letter this morning saying that they are not happy with the state of the room and that they have sent a letter to the landlord and are waiting to see what they want to do!! Its clothes!!! They dont have a problem with the mould I've been complaining about all winter but clothes on the floor is a flippin evictable offence?! I've just had enough now of the whole thing and could quite happily just pack all my stuff right now and leave!

If they didnt inform you in writing about coming to visit its against the law, also send a letter stating the mould/damp problem and tell them in 28 days after date of the letter you will contact environmental health due to them not fixing faults.


----------



## florabean1981

djgirl1976 said:


> Hey flora, I know what you mean about when you eat too much. My belly feels like it is going to just rip open and LO is going to come climbing out fully dressed and the size of a 6 year old!:rofl:

lol, totally!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon ladies! 

I've just been into town - really enjoyed myself actually. I think it may have something to do with the fact that I've not been out of the house properly on my own in about a month!! :rofl:

Went to Mothercare looking for an 'I Love My Daddy' bib and they didn't have one! Neither did Babies R Us or tesco's. I got really bored at this point and decided that e-bay would once again save the day when I found the cutest little teddy bear wearing a tank top with 'I Love Daddy' written on it. I had to bring it home! It's the first time in my life I've had to buy 5.....yes ladies 5!!....father's day cards. 1 from me, 1 from baby, 1 from dog, 1 to my Dad, 1 to my step dad! The woman in the shop thought I was a loon! :rofl:

Also got a bargain. I got 2 collapsible canvas storage boxes at 75p each (wish I'd got more now!) and a hanging wardrobe shelving thing for £1! I was so pleased with my little self. Also got 12 children's hangers for £1. Nursery storage.....check! :happydance: 

Hope we're having a good day. I have to sort out the entire top floor of the house now....but that includes the nursery so I'm not that bothered! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Aimee do we need to set up a shopaholics support group for you?


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Aimee do we need to set up a shopaholics support group for you?

May well be advisable! :rofl::happydance:


----------



## Chaos

Girls! I'm SO excited, I just got a video of Autumn Marie kicking me :) :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/145788-video-autumn-marie-kicking-me.html

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maffie

ooooh thats great Chaos, i'll have to give that a try when my bump develops.


Aimee I think I may join the shopaholics group. Just started 'baby shopping' just got a massive lot of clothes, most worn just once and ive got over 50 items including rompers, the most gorgeous pram suits, trousers, jeans, shes, sockz, jackets, jumpers and all in ones.... im sooooooo excited.

Gosh baby better be a boy or its going to look a bit boyish :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> ooooh thats great Chaos, i'll have to give that a try when my bump develops.
> 
> 
> Aimee I think I may join the shopaholics group. Just started 'baby shopping' just got a massive lot of clothes, most worn just once and ive got over 50 items including rompers, the most gorgeous pram suits, trousers, jeans, shes, sockz, jackets, jumpers and all in ones.... im sooooooo excited.
> 
> Gosh baby better be a boy or its going to look a bit boyish :rofl:

I was in mothercare today and the boys clothes are so much more interesting! (I'm not for frills and lace lol) 

I've not bought clothes yet....dread to think what I'll be like when I get to that stage! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

I like girly clothes but even before I knew the sex I went shopping with my mum so I could buy an outfit and everything I looked at was for boys.


----------



## florabean1981

I am sad & have nothing to do before I start work at 5pm (picking up overtime while I still can, lol), I decided to start going through the whole who's having what thing for the storks on the front page of the thread... Here are some for Chaos to add. (yes, I really am that sad & kinda bored, lol) Some of them you've already done, but I just went through things as they apeared, hehe. I've gone as far as the first 30 pages of posts on the Bumpkin page. Might do the rest over the weekend? 
Hopedance: blue
Golcarlilly: blue
Pootle33: blue
sam76: blue
Chaos: pink
Florabean: blue
Keethy: yellow
Baby.love: pink
Jacks: pink
Kbee: blue
BubbleonBoard: pink
LuciLou: yellow
Mer01: pink
lexy604: blue
Anababe: blue
msangie11: pink
Bumpand3gals: blue
litlekitten8: yellow
djgirl1976: blue
aimee-lou: yellow
Mafiie: blue
Lindak: blue
Helz81: blue
MrsO29: blue
Amberley:yellow
Neon: yellow
Babystar: blue
Eala: yellow
Kaites: pink
Stick2000: pink
Jolosomerset: blue
fancyk500: blue
Bingers: pink
Tj091: pink
Jo_79: blue
H702: blue
R&jbabybean:pink
cinnamongirl: blue (I may have made that one up, but I vaguely remember a blue bump for her?)
Honeysunshine: yellow
amandas:yellow
Lazyleo: yellow


----------



## Chaos

Lawsy mercy you got more patience than me haha

I'll get adding :) Thanks!


----------



## Chaos

Ok I updated the first page and went through the missing bumps profiles and updated bump colours according to that.

I just put a post on the 2nd tri forum calling all MIA bumpkins to come tells their colour. We need more girls!!!! :rofl:

The tally stands at:


:pink: = 15
:blue: = 23
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 11


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> Ok I updated the first page and went through the missing bumps profiles and updated bump colours according to that.
> 
> I just put a post on the 2nd tri forum calling all MIA bumpkins to come tells their colour. We need more girls!!!! :rofl:
> 
> The tally stands at:
> 
> 
> :pink: = 15
> :blue: = 23
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 11

A bossy one, you are!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chaos

:rofl: :rofl:

Well we need more girls! Can't have these boys beating us can we?! 

Competitive ;)


----------



## aimee-lou

If all us team yellows think girly thoughts, we could even the scores!! :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

NO NO, pee pees will win!!!:muaha:


----------



## katethegeek

Chaos said:


> Ok I updated the first page and went through the missing bumps profiles and updated bump colours according to that.
> 
> I just put a post on the 2nd tri forum calling all MIA bumpkins to come tells their colour. We need more girls!!!! :rofl:
> 
> The tally stands at:
> 
> 
> :pink: = 15
> :blue: = 23
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 11

i'm a girl! 

i mean i'm expecting a girl. co-incidentally i also am a girl... :dance:


----------



## djgirl1976

katethegeek said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> Ok I updated the first page and went through the missing bumps profiles and updated bump colours according to that.
> 
> I just put a post on the 2nd tri forum calling all MIA bumpkins to come tells their colour. We need more girls!!!! :rofl:
> 
> The tally stands at:
> 
> 
> :pink: = 15
> :blue: = 23
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 11
> 
> i'm a girl!
> 
> i mean i'm expecting a girl. co-incidentally i also am a girl... :dance:Click to expand...

LOL...I sure hope, or else we need to hear more about your TTC journey and pregnancy!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

He he, I sense a challenge! :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

katethegeek said:


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> Ok I updated the first page and went through the missing bumps profiles and updated bump colours according to that.
> 
> I just put a post on the 2nd tri forum calling all MIA bumpkins to come tells their colour. We need more girls!!!! :rofl:
> 
> The tally stands at:
> 
> 
> :pink: = 15
> :blue: = 23
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 11
> 
> i'm a girl!
> 
> i mean i'm expecting a girl. co-incidentally i also am a girl... :dance:Click to expand...

WOO! :) :happydance:

Watch out you blue bumps!!!


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: now katethegeek are you sure you are a girl!!!!


Pee pees are winning woop woop woop :smug::tease::wohoo::loopy::blue:


Gosh im giddy today, must be cos OH is due back tonight :happydance: :dance:


----------



## katethegeek

djgirl1976 said:


> katethegeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> Ok I updated the first page and went through the missing bumps profiles and updated bump colours according to that.
> 
> I just put a post on the 2nd tri forum calling all MIA bumpkins to come tells their colour. We need more girls!!!! :rofl:
> 
> The tally stands at:
> 
> 
> :pink: = 15
> :blue: = 23
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 11
> 
> i'm a girl!
> 
> i mean i'm expecting a girl. co-incidentally i also am a girl... :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I sure hope, or else we need to hear more about your TTC journey and pregnancy!!!Click to expand...

now _that_ would be one heck of a story! :rofl:


----------



## rubylei

just read the other post i'm having a boy !


----------



## Maffie

Go boys go boys ....................


----------



## helz81

Maffie said:


> Aimee do we need to set up a shopaholics support group for you?

You would need to for me too if you could see all the baby stuff Ive brought back from holiday!! :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

helz81 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Aimee do we need to set up a shopaholics support group for you?
> 
> You would need to for me too if you could see all the baby stuff Ive brought back from holiday!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I made my confession a week ago, I think. I am just waiting for others to start introducing themselves!:rofl:


----------



## Maffie

My name is Sam and im a late starter in the shopping department but now my finger keeps clicking bid now bid now.


----------



## djgirl1976

Maffie said:


> My name is Sam and im a late starter in the shopping department but now my finger keeps clicking bid now bid now.

:rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

My name is Aimee and I'm a shop-aholic......

Just one more bid! :rofl:

I'm a bit upset as hubby just called before his concert. He's reminded me that his Mum is coming to stay next weekend which means that I can't do the sorting out in the nursery as she will be sleeping in there. Darn it...it's all going to have to stay in the store-room. I'm sure hubby wouldn't be happy with me if I did it all anyway! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Hello my name is Helen and Im a shopaholic. Ive even tried just now to show you all my shamed purchases but keeps saying file upload failed :growlmad:


----------



## Maffie

helz81 said:


> Hello my name is Helen and Im a shopaholic. Ive even tried just now to show you all my shamed purchases but keeps saying file upload failed :growlmad:

Thats cos the picture has to be so big to fit it all in :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

OK......I'm not going to buy anything for 7 days! 

I promise!! I'm off to ASDA to do the food shop on Monday morning (before hubby gets home) and I will NOT buy anything frivilous for baby or otherwise!! 

I WILL BE STRONG!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

my shopping this last month

2 x hats
7 x cotton vests (newborn)
7 x cotton vests (0-3m)
1 x woollen cardigan
3 x bootees
3 x scratch mittens
Moses Basket
2 x cellular blankets (moses)
room thermometer
changing bag
baby carrier
dummies
bouncing chair
play mat and arch
2 x sleep suits (newborn)
Hangers
Blanket
Storage boxes
Total cost - £115

Woooohoooooo!


----------



## Maffie

I'll shop for you Aimee so dont worry. I have to remember to sell some more stuff on ebay though before my paypal balance runs out :blush:


----------



## Maffie

oooh did you count p&p costs too Aimee?

so far this month

Pram system (only deposit paid)
50 0-6 months clothes

total including postage £111

Bidding on a crib and another bundle of clothes

Last month I bought one outfit grand total 7.99

oooh and I have been given a little outfit, a changing bag and an activity mat play thing.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> I'll shop for you Aimee so dont worry. I have to remember to sell some more stuff on ebay though before my paypal balance runs out :blush:


That's very kind of you!! :rofl:

I've got a few things to put on....try to earn some money back before hubby notices it's gone! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Yep, all either in the shops in sales or including postage! 

Got some real bargains!! Very proud...it's almost like an acheivement! :rofl:


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos said:


> Lawsy mercy you got more patience than me haha
> 
> I'll get adding :) Thanks!

Nah, not patience- sever boredom with OH working away & only being able to get a few lousy hours of overtime a week to try & bump my money up before bubbykins arrives, lol. Only did 2 hours OT today, which hardly seems worth it, but hey, it's an extra £20, so cant complain! All much needed for spending money when I go to Amsterdam at the end of this month. :)


----------



## helz81

My best bargain so far has to be a little blue and white adidas tracksuit for $5.99!! At the recent exchange rate thats about £4!! Im trying desperately to post a pic up of it but it won't let me!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hiya Ladies and bumps

Do you find now that you cant go shopping without buying something for baby? I look i ebay and end up buying something for my little man its so bad cause got no room to put anymore stuff so going to have to buy another chest drawers!!!!


----------



## Maffie

bumpn3gals said:


> Hiya Ladies and bumps
> 
> Do you find now that you cant go shopping without buying something for baby? I look i ebay and end up buying something for my little man its so bad cause got no room to put anymore stuff so going to have to buy another chest drawers!!!!

My mum is worse than me now she knows the sex she said she is buying a luxury item every month. Its her first grandchild so I have no doubt the baby is going to be spoilt.


----------



## Katieeeee

I'm due on October the 20th and I'm having a baby boy :D x


----------



## florabean1981

3 more to add: 
Bubbness- yellow
KKSarah- pink
Nanaki- yellow

And I am done! I think I've done everyone wo has posted on here, so the others are either Team Yellow or seriously MIA, lol. :)

The boys are still WAY in the lead!!!!! Go team :blue:


----------



## Kte

Can I sound really thick and ask what team yellow means! (I get pink and blue!)


----------



## Maffie

Kte said:


> Can I sound really thick and ask what team yellow means! (I get pink and blue!)

Its those who dont know the sex


----------



## Maffie

Ooops just bought a load of disney rompers


----------



## Kte

Thanks! Was bugging me!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm off to bed girls....anything to stay off ebay! :rofl:

I'm actually going to go and sort my wardrobe out for possible ebay items....I think the spare tiara from my wedding is in there...i never wore it...could get some good ebay-money there! :rofl::happydance:

Have a lovely evening ladies.


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok I took the nesting thing to a whole other level this afternoon lol. Started on my room at 2.30pm and stopped at 8pm oops. My housemate made me stop for a cup of tea. I have cleaned the whole room, including the grate in the fireplace, sorted through my clothes, the babys clothes and restacked all of OH's tshirts. Gone through all my paperwork and shredded a load of paperwork from 2007 lol. Filed all the paperwork I've been too lazy to do for the last few months. Put the dvds in their cases and put them on the shelf (as OH has a bad habit of taking them out of the PS3 and stacking them in a pile rather than putting them away). Put away the travel cot. Removed the 2 stickers that had managed to stick themselves to the laminate floor. Hoovered and polished. Oh and in between that I reordered one of the kitchen cupboards and unloaded and reloaded the dishwasher. And did 2 loads of washing. 

And that was all after doing a night shift last night so I had only slept from 9am to 1pm. Oops. And am on a 13 hour shift tomorrow and 13 hour shift sunday. Hmmm may have overdone it slightly.


----------



## Chaos

Ok start making more girls!!! ;)

New Tally:

:pink: = 18
:blue: = 27
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 13


----------



## Neon

littlekitten8 said:


> _Ok I took the nesting thing to a whole other level this afternoon lol. Started on my room at 2.30pm and stopped at 8pm oops. My housemate made me stop for a cup of tea. I have cleaned the whole room, including the grate in the fireplace, sorted through my clothes, the babys clothes and restacked all of OH's tshirts. Gone through all my paperwork and shredded a load of paperwork from 2007 lol. Filed all the paperwork I've been too lazy to do for the last few months. Put the dvds in their cases and put them on the shelf (as OH has a bad habit of taking them out of the PS3 and stacking them in a pile rather than putting them away). Put away the travel cot. Removed the 2 stickers that had managed to stick themselves to the laminate floor. Hoovered and polished. Oh and in between that I reordered one of the kitchen cupboards and unloaded and reloaded the dishwasher. And did 2 loads of washing_.

Lol - ditto littlekitten! We have a new mattress being delivered this morning and I had to sort the bedroom out :wacko: so I started around 13:00 and didn't finish until around 21:00 and need to do more this morning! Everything in this house is starting to look spotless! 

I was up at 5am awoken to hiccups :D

Have a fab day girls...


----------



## jesse k + x

I'm due October 21st with a blue bundle!!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all well OH is back and has a worse cold than me, but thats to be expected he is a man after all. My cough has made my tum sore was coughing loads through the night.

OH was funny when he came in yesterday he looked shocked the the wc and kitchen had been gutted and were spotless. Lounge would of been too if I had been able to vacuum.

Just had a nice cup of coffee and going to start looking at ebay again....... I think this baby will need its own house if I keep buying things.


----------



## aimee-lou

The nesting instinct must be catching! 

Last night I sorted out my entire wardrobe - it's so tidy, I've never seen it as tidy! Hubby will be in shock! :rofl:

Today is bathroom, dog and bedrooms day and I may even get around to doing the dining room too as that's where all the baby stuff is. :happydance:

I thought that nesting was a third tri thing? 

Also, very very hubgry today....crumpets before starting work! :happydance:

Maffie I hope the colds clear up soon....I have hayfever and every time I sneeze it kills! :dohh:


----------



## Mumof42009

Ive already done my bedroom going to do bathroom and living room then off to my mums before i go on ebay and buy a........................................................bugaboo someone please help me not do it :headspin:


----------



## Mumof42009

Just to let you all know this is my new user name changed from bumpn3gals x


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't actually recognise my bathroom right now!! :rofl: It's actually CLEAN!!!!!!

1 room down, 5 to go! :happydance: 2 days til hubby gets back....piece of cake! :cake:


----------



## Mumof42009

I need a kick up the arse sat down and cant get up aimee-lou you want to come do mine as well :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I would do but I think I have made the fatal mistake of sitting down! :rofl:

Time for lunch me-thinks! Tuna melt anyone? :cloud9:


----------



## djgirl1976

Morning ladies...
A bugaboo, huh? Those are niiiiiice....I would really like to have one of those, myself!
Thought about it, but will probably end up with a much more affordable model.
Of course, we need everything for him because this is our first, so there's nothing to "recycle". 
I am starrrrrving! 
Off to find some breakfast!


----------



## madkoi_baby

I'm due 25th October! Ive been really lucky, no morning sickness and generally quite healthy. I have my 2nd scan on 19th June :)


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls hope you are all enjoying the weekend.... :wave: hello to all newbies xx

I have been getting alot of stretching pains around my old c-section scar the last few days :( But on the plus side i have a very active little girl in there, she loves booting hell out of me.. In the bath just now my tummy was going mad lol.

Lots of hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Chaos

I'll update the new due dates later on, just popping out to take the MIL to a birthday lunch.

Have a great day :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girlies and bumps, I'm back!!!
Had a lovely week in Cornwall and the weather was very kind to us, the boys went swimming and paddling at the sea and we had some great days out too:happydance:
So home today to a mountain of washing and a pile of bills:sad2:
On a better note am off to the baby show at Exeter tomorrow with my friend, a girlie day:happydance:
Hope everyone ok and welcome to all the newbies:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

10 hour shift today felt like 30 hours!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooo tired. Anyone want to do my job for me tomorrow so I can stay home? :(


----------



## aimee-lou

jlosomerset...glad you had a good time and had good weather. Whereabouts did you stay? 

I'm feeling generally sorry for myself....hubby has just called and he's having a fab time. I'm really glad as he had a hell of a trip getting there but now I feel mightily left out. He's having roast pork for his tea...I've got beans on toast. May sound selfish but....it's just not fair! :hissy:

I've been sorting the house today....it's quite satisfying in it's own way and it's sooooo clean now. at least I'm keeping occupied. 

Hope we're all having a good saturday night. xx

EDIT: just re-read that and I sound so flipping selfish. I'm really missing him and wish that we weren't apart. Sorry to moan girls x


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi aimee-lou, we stayed at a campsite at Holywell Bay, its between Newquay and Perranporth, lovely little beach that was actually quite sheltered.

Beans on toast for us too, bit fooded out after the last week, think Ive made up for not been able to drink by overdosing on yummy food....... note to self for next week, detox!!!!

Hope hubby brings you back a lovely pressie  x


----------



## aimee-lou

We're hoping to go right down on the Lizard, St Ives kind of area. I love cornwall and always eat far too much when I'm there.....but you can never have too many cream teas!! :happydance: 

I'm sure he will bring me back something nice. He got me a programme from the concert last night (unfortunately they dont do maternity t-shirts for the def leppard tour :hissy::rofl:)


----------



## Eala

I totally get what you mean Aimee-Lou, I *hate* it when my hubby is away. I don't know if it's because we were apart so much early in our relationship - first at opposite ends of Quebec province, and then on opposite sides of the Atlantic, for months at a time! I guess once we actually settled together, it was a bit like "Not again, you belong with me" :lol:

it's looking like hubby is going to have to go to India for a week at the end of July, and I'm seriously not amused about it. But there's sweet FA I can do about it, so... /shrug.

Jlosomerset, I'm glad that you had such a good time :) I've not been to Cornwall since I was a child, but it's high up on our list of places to go once baby is here :)

Florabean, sorry to hear you had what felt like an endless day. Hope tomorrow is better :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm the same Eala, we're never apart....ever. We moved in together 6 weeks after getting together and since then I think we've spent the grand total of 4 nights apart.....pregnancy hormones can't be helping and the fact that he keeps talking about all the great food he's eating......food is my weakness at the moment! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Hello all, Im not having a great day today..got my di-dimer blood test results back this morning..positive!! So I had to go to hospital for a leg scan but was sent to another hospital 30miles away as my local one is more or less closed at the weekend (!!) After a 3 hour wait I was seen by 2 doctors who prodded and poked my feet and ankles and decided it didn't look like a blood clot,more likely Ive been bitten and it's got infected, so no need for scan. Was told to go home and elevate my feet and keep watch out for more swelling or pain,then Ive to go staright back in if that happens. I asked them if it wasn't anything to worry about why did I test positive in the di-dimer test and apparantly I would have tested positive anyway cos Im pregnant..so was a complete waste of time having the blood test done!!!
So Im doing as Im told and sat with my feet up eating maltesers.

Been changing our minds on the name front too..our fave now is Jensen.


----------



## aimee-lou

Got some good news from hubby....he's just won 340Euros on the horses!! He's said that he'll change it and we'll go baby shopping on his first day off! 

As much as I want him back here...I also want his money! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, just been baking (I think the nesting/domestic goddess thing is kicking in) :rofl: Just made vanilla cupcakes and iced half (other half almost all eaten before could ice them. Also made some green & blacks cupcakes with chocolate buttercream and chocolate sprinkles.

I now have no worktop space left due to them being covered in cupcakes!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Evening all, just been baking (I think the nesting/domestic goddess thing is kicking in) :rofl: Just made vanilla cupcakes and iced half (other half almost all eaten before could ice them. Also made some green & blacks cupcakes with chocolate buttercream and chocolate sprinkles.
> 
> I now have no worktop space left due to them being covered in cupcakes!

Mmmmmmmm cupcakes!! (Makes noise like Homer Simpson!:rofl:)

I'm baking on Monday.....

On the list is a plum loaf, cherry pies and a few oatmeal raisin muffins. 

All this nesting! If My MIL wasn't coming up next weekend I'd have the nursery done today....my entire top floor of my house is just spick and span and I can't stop cleaning......having some tea and then sorting out the dining room while I have a clear top to work on! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening girls. I am totally exhausted! Did a 13 hour shift at work today and have another tomorrow. Just waiting for the oven to heat up and then my dinner is going in and im taking a shower while it cooks. Hoping to be asleep by 10 lol. Titch is having a good old kick and wriggle now ive finally sat down and relaxed! Havnt stopped all day lol.


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let everyone know I went for a gender assessment yesterday, and we are confirmed to be on Team Blue! :cloud9:

Here's the post with a 3D scan pic! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/146331-we-team.html#post2355111

Today we went out to some yard sales, and I totally scored a huge bag of onesies, a musical rocker, and an activity center! Let the shopping madness begin!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Chaos

New stats update:

:pink: = 19
:blue: = 30
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 14


----------



## Kaites

Chaos said:


> New stats update:
> 
> :pink: = 19
> :blue: = 30
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 14


lol- looks like the boy to girl ratio still hasn't evened out after your awesome efforts to find more pink bumps!


----------



## keerthy

Hello ladies, 

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend!!!! 

Some good news, hubby rented a house in Headington, Oxford :happydance: so I will be travelling 1st/2nd week of July!!! yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... ohh finally I get to see him!!!! Missing him so much........ 

Maffie --- Cup cakes....... mmmm sound yummyyyy!!!!! 

Cinnamon - Congrats on team BLUE!!!! :happydance:

Aimee --- Good luck with ur MIL!!!! Mine will be coming just a few days b4 I leave to UK! Planning to finish all my baby chopping b4 she comes and pack my suitcase!! :rofl: 

LittleKitten --- hope u n bubba are having a relaxed weekend! 
finally am moving to Oxford!!!!! shall catch up sometime.....


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Aimee I love plum loaf, i've adapted an old weight watchers recipe and it get munched in one lot if I have my brother visiting.

Keerthy wow your up early, good news on the house rental :dance:

Its surprising the blue numbers but its possible many of the yellows are pink, I was reading once that more boys are produced after major troubles or wars and that more girls are produced in harsher environments ie severe heat, drought or cold. I do wonder how true this is.


----------



## eswift

:rofl:Morning Ladies!!:hi:

Sounds as through this nesting thing is catching... Mum's housework was all done yesterday, ironing today if my back is up to it. :iron: I've woken up with terrible back ache... Still have the horrid lurgy, it's not going anywhere fast, at least the sore throat things gone!!:happydance:

Our house is coming along nicely now, we've 1 room finished; the other is getting painted today and the flooring putting down. The change is quite amazing, after all the hassel and stress; I still like my house...:cloud9: I'm so looking forward to getting into the house and getting the rooms all sorted. I'm hoping that it'll highlight what items we still need to get for baby. I'm sure there's something but can't seem to see what it is, but we've got stuff at Mum's, Nanna's and the house so it all rather scattered about.:blush:

DS was chuffed to bits with the Dennis the menace stuff he got for his birthday; curtains, through to bedding.:happydance:

I've organised my Maternity leave through work, still paperwork to do before my next lot of leave.:rofl: I was rather shocked as to how early I could start. I've choosen to use my leave up before starting maternity. I've 2 weeks to have at the end of the month (and paperwork needs doing before this) But otherwise with the leave left to use I next have leave 21 September and don't go back to work; I start offical maternity leave 19 October! Not bad for timing considering Babe's due 21st...:happydance: I'm planning on returning back to work September next year, when DS goes back to school after summer, save me money on childcare for 2 then. DS will be due to start secondary school then too. :wohoo: (How fast they grow, doesn't seem that long ago since he was just coming out of hospital after his birth; Only a full 10 years!!):rofl::rofl:

I should be due to go back in July, but you earn leave whilst on offical maternity leave, so I'll have some to use before going back; so I may only need to take a month unpaid - fingers crossed... :angelnot: I've yet to break that one to bosses, but I will do so they know what I'm planning. That way there's no surprises... I was surprised about how much maternity leave I get, rather than the 26 weeks paid; I'm entitled to 39 weeks due to time at work and job I do... Bonus!!:happydance:

Have a lovely day - weather here is super already!! What a difference a bit of sunshine makes...


----------



## Maffie

Eswift i'd check you can tack on leave at end of unaid mat leave. I know I cant not sure if its my company I work for the MOJ or if its a standard thing. I can have leave attached if only taking the standard 9 months but if I wanted the extended extra 3 months I cant attach leave to the end of that.


----------



## keerthy

Maffie said:


> Keerthy wow your up early, good news on the house rental :dance:

 I am in India right now!!!! 4.5 hours ahead...... So I have to wake up early, unfortunately!!! :rofl::rofl: wish I could follow the British timings.... but the sun here never lets me to!!!


----------



## sam76

Morning all, how we all feeling today, hope all is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Keerthy - may sound odd but I love my MIL...it's my mother I have problems with. :rofl: My MIL is fab and she's no effort at all. 

Maffie...I've never made Plum loaf before. I have a load of plums and I found a recipe in my cake book and it sounded nice. Mmmmmm cake! :rofl:

Good Morning ladies, it's such a lovely day and I'm so proud of my cleaning job. Next 2 rooms this morning....determind not to slack today! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Ive just spent the best part of 2 hours trying to do online shopping, its more hassle than its worth.


----------



## aimee-lou

I tried that once Maffie.....decided that it's just easier to drive half an hour each way and spend 2 hours in the store! 

Well, my pride is growing! I've sorted the store-room so now I can fit the spare bed in there when the nursery is sorted. I've got rid of all of the junk out of the dining room and made sure all the baby stuff I've bought is up out of the dog chew-zone. I've vaccuumed the entire house(barr the 2 rooms still left to clean), sorted the airing cupboard and located the tie-backs for the yellow curtains for the nursery. :happydance:

I still have the living room to do a quick tidy-round, vacuum, dust, polish etc, and then the washing up/kitchen tidying needs sorting but these are minor jobs. I could do with some boxes from the supermarket to put hubby's home-brew bottle collection into.....maybe tomorrow at ASDA. 

I wish I'd taken some before shots.....gosh darn it! Just sitting down to a cheese sarnie and a lemon barley water.....scrummy! Hubby called, he's in a yacht race!!!!! :huh: I did not expect him to say that......I'm just hoping they win because he was so excited! :rofl: Will let you know. 
Have a good afternoon ladies!


----------



## Mumof42009

Afternoon Ladies

Ive finished all my housework, put dinner on and now its down to assignments until its cooked! I didnt buy the bugaboo was tempted tho was moment of madness my parents wouldve killed me! Im fine with the pram ive got :happydance:. Had a lovely day yesterday with my family we all had dinner together for mums bday, my sisters didnt make any effort as usual then moan that my parents do alot for me :hissy:.


----------



## keerthy

aimee-lou said:


> Keerthy - may sound odd but I love my MIL...it's my mother I have problems with. :rofl: My MIL is fab and she's no effort at all.

I guess, you are lucky to have a good MIL!!!!!! 
Mine, irritates me when she is around... doesn't like me massaging my bump or even touch!!! :hissy: argghhh... thats just one!!!!


----------



## Eala

Afternoon ladies :)

Hope everyone is having a good day. I've been out for some driving practice this morning, and if the weather cools down a bit, I might do some baking this afternoon :)

In other news, I'm 24 weeks today - Mbaylien is officially viable!!! YAY!!! :dance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Eala - That must be such a relief to reach that stage. (I'm 24 weeks on 1st July.....not that long to go really!:happydance:)


----------



## Maffie

Ooooh i'll be 24 weeks on 6th July. I must say that the more recent weeks have been going faster than the first few weeks thats for sure.


----------



## aimee-lou

Living room.......check! (Even cleaned the fireplace which has had soot in it since March! :blush:

So got left - Kitchen, washing up, ironing.......that's it! Woohoo! Can I get it all done by 6? 

Challenge is set! See you in 2 hours girls! :rofl::happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

I've done it! 

It's all done! All I have to do tomorrow is (when I've done my baking) mop the floor. I always get flour everywhere so it's best to do it after! :rofl:

So, in the last 2 days I have: 

Cleaned the bathroom
Sorted the linen closet
re-arranged, cleaned and tidied the main bedroom
Emptied the spare room ready for MIL visit
Emptied and re-arranged the stor-room ready for extrea furniture
Sorted through the huuuuuge pile of junk in the dining room
Put charity shop stuff in the car
Done washing up
Done ALL of the washing AND Ironing
Cleaned the fish tank
dusted, polished and vacuumed the WHOLE house....

I'm not saying I deserve a medal but Hubby had better notice tomorrow! :rofl:
I'm shattered now, I've just had 2 crumpets with Jam and a mug of hot chocolate......feel very proud of my little self! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Maffie

Wow Aimee come do mine, I wish I could vacuum. Had a lazy day today watched too much TV and just ordered Chinese for dinner yummy yummy yum.


----------



## aimee-lou

Mmmmmmmm Chinese! I would so go for some special fried rice with sweet and sour sauce! (Unfortunately I've had bad reactions to chinese in the past so they are (along with Indian and Pate) off limits while I'm pregnant! :hissy:) 

That's it now....the house can stay clean for 4 months until baby gets here!! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

We ordered (well I picked and OH paid)

prawn crackers
aromatic duck
sweet and sour chicken
schezchaun chilli beef
boiled rice
egg fried rice

Gosh such greed lol


----------



## aimee-lou

OH MY GOD....I WANT THAT TOO!!!!! 

:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Hope you really enjoy it...As I can't have it, you can have mine! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Theres loads left, going to have duck for supper........


----------



## millymolly

Hi all :hi:

Our LO is due on 18th October... we recently found out we are expecting a baby boy! 

I didn't want to know at first and preferred a surprise but I am too organised and felt best to know so I could prepare everything in advance. Also I have 2 teenage DS's already and got fed up with lots of people saying that it had to be a girl this time :growlmad: (DH and I really did not mind!)

Although the surprise has gone, we still feel that it will be a special moment when we get to see him for the first time cos we have no idea what he looks like! It is a better feeling than I thought as we can now say 'he' instead of 'it' and I feel I have bonded with him even more 

Hope everyone is okay


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls, i hope everyone has had a good weekend!

I have been having a total lazy weekend :D Got my consultant appointment in the morning so will get Amy's birth date confirmed. Feeling nervous as i am pushing for him to sterilise me at the same time as the c-section!

Off to eat some *more* ice-cream, catch you all in a little while xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls, hope uve all had a good day. 

I have been to the baby show at Exeter today with a friend, got a few freebies and bought a lovely baby sling, am really pleased with it.

Also have just found out that a hospital not too far from me (25 miles) has started doing 4d scans and I can book one for £65 for 20 mins, am soo pleased going to be on the phone to them first thing tomorrow to try to book for July, yay!!!! x


----------



## djgirl1976

COngrats on 24 weeks, Eala...
I got a week to go for that...can't get here fast enough, IMO.
Hope you ladies are all having a great weekend. It's our 1 year aniversary today and that means the baby and I will be having a fabulous steak dinner at my favorite restaurant tonight:happydance:
I have to say, I will miss the glass of red wine that would usually go along with that meal!
Afraid even if I was going to allow myself one, DH would say no, so it ain't worth arguing. Besides, I will just use that extra spending towards dessert!:rofl:
My friends are having a shower for me in early September, so let's hope this LO stays where he's supposed to until then at least!
We went to register at Babies R Us yesterday and I thought I might pass out. :shock:
I guess I really hadn't thought of all the things we will need. Then there I was, with a scanner, and it was all staring me in the face!:rofl:
I felt a little helpless and lost, TBH, and even had a friend who has 3 kids helping me!:rofl:


----------



## Eala

Hope you enjoy your steak dinner, djgirl :) Congratulations on your anniversary!!


----------



## florabean1981

My god, all you people so busy doing housework! I feel like a slob now, because other that laundry, I've done nothing around the house now for 4 days & I dont have a day off till tuesday, so my house is only going to get worse & I seriously resent doing chores on my day off. 
Me & my OH are packing in the overtime before we go away on sunday (we're going to Amsterdam for a week, then to Norfolk to visit my family for a few days) so we can have some extra spending money. Also doing a ton of overtime next month too to get extra money for my LO before I'm too huge to function, lol. 
On a good note, my boss FINALLY granted me my annual leave (20 days worth, plus my usual days off) which I'm going to take before I go on mat leave, which means I can stop working on the 18th august, which I'm relieved about. I was also given a white & cream teddy themed moses basket today from one of the parents whose daughter I coach at trampolining, so that was a nice surprise & will save us some money. Literally just the cot/cot bed & the steriliser to buy now. My family 7 friends are buying us the little things like bathing lotions, nappies & clothes, plsu all the things my sis is giving us from her 2 DS's, so I think baby-wise, we might actually be sorted pretty soon!

Hope everyone's had a great weekend & have been able to enjoy some of the sun, rather than being cooped up at work!!! And congrats to everyone who has/is reaching the 24 week viable stage. I can't wait till friday when i reach it too! :)


----------



## cinnamongirl

jlo, congrats on the great finds at the baby show! I too was at a baby show today, and won the grand prize! :happydance: I never win anything! And it was something I wanted so badly, but knew we couldn't afford - a rocker glider and ottoman!! It's so pretty! I love it! I can't wait to be sitting in it and holding my little boy...I'm on :cloud9:! What a fantastic weekend!

Congrats djgirl on ur anniversary! Enjoy that steak! Mmmmm....

Hope everyone's weekend was just as great! :flower:


----------



## jlosomerset

cinnamongirl said:


> jlo, congrats on the great finds at the baby show! I too was at a baby show today, and won the grand prize! :happydance: I never win anything! And it was something I wanted so badly, but knew we couldn't afford - a rocker glider and ottoman!! It's so pretty! I love it! I can't wait to be sitting in it and holding my little boy...I'm on :cloud9:! What a fantastic weekend!

Wow, thats great you lucky lady:happydance: x


----------



## Chaos

Evening Nesting Bump Ovens!

Today I've cleaned, got crafty and started making the butterfly mobile and now am cooking a roast dinner with yorkie puds. Just call me Delia Smith ;)

I had a bubble bath earlier and it made me laugh cause Autumn kept kicking and causing ripples in the water.

I'm off to the OB in the morning, shall prolly be booking my 28 week scan and my glucose test.

Keerthy ~ That's great news about your hubby finding a place. Oxford is a really nice place. 

Eswift ~ You'll have to post pictures when the house is finished. I love to see new designed rooms. When our house was being built I took pictures all the way from just being a lot of land right up to when it was finished (They are on my blog starting around May 2008 if you're interested!)

Maffie ~ I hate online shopping, they always seem to make mistakes. I prefer to go in and see the product in my hands.

Eala ~ Welcome to the 24 week club! :)

Aimee ~ Well done on all the cleaning. I love the feeling of acomplisment when the house is sparkling.

Hey Milly Molly, Welcome to the group! I added your information to the front page.

The tally is now:

:pink: = 19
:blue: = 31
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 14

Djgirl ~ Congrats on one year!! :hugs: Have a fake beer for me ;)

Ok I'ma go eat my yorkie puds! :munch::munch::munch:


----------



## keerthy

Morning all.... Its 9 45 am here, pretty cloudy n cool!!!! 

Congrats!! on 24 weeks Eala!!!!! :happydance: 

Just realised I will be 24 weeks this sunday.... 21st june!!

My mom planning for a family get together before I leave to UK (Prob in 1st week of July) ..... we will have all ma cousins and close friends and I will be made to sit like a queen (aka nicely dressed up wtih saree and jewels lol) we shall have some small games with lunch etc etc... 
Looking forward to a huge gang of 300 people...... My house gonna be flooded that day!!!! 
This is a hindu ceremony done for any pregnant women, usually done either in 5th/7th/9th month of pregnancy.

The best part of this ceremony is ... I will be getting gifts!!!! **grins** 

Alrite, guess I am boring you guys with all this stuff!!!!!! 

Have a good day ladies....


----------



## Melloct23

Hey!
I am new to this site, I am so happy there is an October thread. I am due october 23rd, and I found out that I am having a little girl. I am so excited, I am always online looking at belly pictures and you tube updates. It's kind of funny because I will site on my couch watching these updates and totally ball my head off haha. Anyone else a huge dork like me? I have been feeling my little girl so much now. I can even see her kicks, uhh so amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos

Melloct23 said:


> Hey!
> I am new to this site, I am so happy there is an October thread. I am due october 23rd, and I found out that I am having a little girl. I am so excited, I am always online looking at belly pictures and you tube updates. It's kind of funny because I will site on my couch watching these updates and totally ball my head off haha. Anyone else a huge dork like me? I have been feeling my little girl so much now. I can even see her kicks, uhh so amazing!!!!!!!!!

Woooo Hoooo another girl!!! Welcome :)


----------



## eswift

Morning All!

Boy you've all been really busy over the weekend...

I did manage the ironing lol, and strawberry picking. Other than that I did very little yesterday - My back was so sore and ended up snoozing on the sofa for quite a while...

Back still a little sore today, but no where near as bad. I'd better get a move on as I've the school run to do, and I'm still in my dressing gown. I'm so glad I'm not at work today lol.. 

Enjoy the day!! Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Hope your back feels better soon eswift.

Im sat awaiting Tesco delivery, going to write and complain to them later about inadequacies of their site. 

Got some more cash in paypal today so OH has taken parcels to post office and it means \i have some more funds for baby / maternity shopping.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:shock: its taken me 30mins to catch up on all the wkend posts!!!
Check out the :blue: to :pink: ratio!! Maybe my pink ration is hidden in those yellows somewhere then? Ill find out in 18 weeks I guess!?! :rofl:

Hope youre all well and had a good wkend!

Chaos :cloud9: Autumn's video of her kicking you was awesome!!


----------



## colsy

OH felt Li'l Pudd'n kicking last night. Was the first time, really, apart from a very teensy "Oh I might have felt something" the other day. Baby was well going for it! I then had a crap night's sleep cos I kept rolling on to my back and thinking "No, gotta go back on my side". But I don't WANT to sleep on my side - my back's comfy!

Luvvin' this sunshine, BTW


----------



## baby.love

Hiya bumpkins :D

Just back from seeing my consultant and it went really well.

Amy will be born by C-Section on 09/10/09 and at the same time as having her i will be sterilised :D The only reason he wont be able to do the sterilisation is if Amy decides to come out before 37 weeks. I didnt even have to fight to be sterilised which amazed me. But i am so happy about it.

Off to have some lunch now, catch you all in a while xxx


----------



## babystar

baby.love said:


> Hiya bumpkins :D
> 
> Just back from seeing my consultant and it went really well.
> 
> Amy will be born by C-Section on 09/10/09 and at the same time as having her i will be sterilised :D The only reason he wont be able to do the sterilisation is if Amy decides to come out before 37 weeks. I didnt even have to fight to be sterilised which amazed me. But i am so happy about it.
> 
> Off to have some lunch now, catch you all in a while xxx


I am glad your consultant went well :) :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies, 

Hope we're all enjoying this sunsine...it's glorious. I hope that it's the same all over too as hubby is on his way back from the ferry as we speak! :happydance: I cannot wait to see him. He called me at 8am to tell me he had made the ferry......just and was on his way home...I'm so giddy I'm making him lots of cakes and a steak for tea. (It must be love!) 

I'm also very much in love with my baby...apart from the fact that I got woken up at 5.15am by kicking and s/he proceeded to kick for an hour solid and I could NOT get back to sleep....just laid in bed watching Frasier! :rofl:

I'm also really chuffed as the play arch I won last week arrived in the most ingenious parcel I had ever seen...it looked like a space-ship! :rofl: But it's all in perfect nick...I think one of the toys is missing but there's still 3 on there and I'm sure you can get replacements etc if needs be. Not back for 1/3 of the normal price!! :happydance: I will put a piccy up later as I'm so proud of it...but hubby has the camera so I have to wait for him to get home. Also, it's huge and takes up the whole of the dining table, good job I cleared it yesterday!! :rofl:

Have a good afternoon ladies. I'm going to put the rest of my shopping away and then get on with some baking. Going to make some bread too as I'm in that kind of mood!


----------



## HoneySunshine

really glad they didnt put up a fight with you baby.love.

Pleased it went well! Not long to go now! We have reached the peak and are running down the otherside now!!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin'!

Gah I was wide awake at 7am. My day off! BOO.

I was laying on my side last night and kinda had my hand under me on my waist and got booted hard. It was so hard I clearly felt it was a little foot haha.

Maffie ~ I used to like tesco online shopping for the convenience, but they used to deliver some crap. They'd throw raw meat in with other foods (annoys the CRAP out of me) my eggs would be broken and its like if I ask them to choose some fresh meat, they'd go in and get the shittiest bit they could find!

Honeysunshine ~ That will teach you to have a life and be away from the forums for a couple days!! :rofl:

Colsy ~ Congrats on the kicks :)

Baby.Love ~ Glad you had a good appointment.

Aimee ~ Yay for returning hubbies. :hugs:

Ok I need breakfast!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls.....

random thoughts about re-upholstering furniture and how to make lilac furniture fit into a yellow room....still haven't figured that one out. (can you paint plastic? :rofl:) 

I've made a dozen chocolate chip cookies and a humungus loaf of bread! :happydance:

Hubby will be home in about 1 hour. I really should go and get changed....I look like i've been in a flour fight! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ive been eating ALL day :shock:

Im STILL starving :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm not...i'm too giddy! :rofl:

Got steak and chips with grilled toms, mushrooms and peppercorn sauce for tea....I'm spoiling hubby, can you tell?! :rofl:

I've got a spare steak HoneySunshine....shall I set a place at the table? (that's if you eat steak...I can never remember who's a veggie!...nappy brain well and truly!!)


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. May have slightly overdone it today. Took Harri to an indoor play centre here and was chasing him all over a massive soft play thingy over 3 floors.....got incredibly hot and OH said I was purple in the face lol cos I had apparantly gone past the red in the face stage of hotness! Feeling somewhat knackered now and had quite alot of back ache so have been relaxing on the bed since we got home. Drank loads while I was there as well lol. Baby has been kicking loads though.

Ooo and we bought a doppler today woohoo! Just got the Summer Prenatal Listening System for £30 from Mothercare but cant wait to use it. Forgot to buy a stupid battery when we went to pick up our photos though so have to wait til I go to Tescos to get one lol. 

Keerthy congrats on the moving yay! We will have to meet up so I can show you around Oxford.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Aimee youve made me really not want my dinner and want what youre having!!

:rofl:

Oh no!!


----------



## awayagain

Hi bumpkins!!!

How is everyone?

Got my buggy today :happydance: I went with the bugaboo cameleon in red and I absolutely love it!! Do you think red will be ok for boy or girl as we are team yellow??? 

I seem to be getting loads of heart palpitations (sp?) and really bad heartburn and lots and lots of kicks!!! Im sure everyone is the same, maybe not the palpitations, maybe that isnt normal??

Anyhoo, off to make some tea, Aimee-lou I am jealous and drooling, and I have nothing that nice in..........steak tomorrow for sure!!

Take care girlies!

x


----------



## znwinnie

Hi everyone,

Was just wondering if anyone is due the 17th of october? How far along are you?

Was just cheching my notes and they have me down as 23 weeks on thursday but due on the 17th, but I think my due date should be earlier if I am 23 weeks. Getting so confused :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

Well i've been feeling rough and OH too think it was last nights chinese :(


----------



## baby.love

Chaos can you change my date on the front page please as Amy is coming on the 9th now :happydance: 
Thanks hun xxx


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey girls:)
Just checking in quickly.
Had a wonderful dinner out last night...opted for iced tea, Chaos, but next time I have a fake beer(probably on vacation) I will for sure have one for you!LOL
Going to see my Dad in a week and a half and his big question to me was what do I want to eat when I am there!:rofl:
When Mom was alive she always handled the grocery list, so he lives a lot like a bachelor, now, bless his heart:) He was concerned with buying food for the pregnant lady. Gave me a good chuckle, but after 4 kids, I guess he knows about pregnant women and their food:rofl:
I am ready for some time off, let me just say. Work is becoming an challenge. The concentration part is the worst. I was in an appointment this morning and little man was going NUTS. It was really hard to pay attention to anythig being said because at the center of every thought or point made there was a big kick or punch.:rofl:
Hope everyone is having a good day!
I am back to work.


----------



## littlekitten8

Im so excited. Only 1 more sleep and 1 night shift before we find out the sex of our baby (providing it doesnt decide it needs to have its legs crossed lol!) Got the Summer Prenatal Listening device...and Titch was kicking so much that we couldnt hear its heartbeat...just lots of kicks lol. Going to try again in a bit when hopefully its gone to sleep.


----------



## djgirl1976

littlekitten8 said:


> Im so excited. Only 1 more sleep and 1 night shift before we find out the sex of our baby (providing it doesnt decide it needs to have its legs crossed lol!) Got the Summer Prenatal Listening device...and Titch was kicking so much that we couldnt hear its heartbeat...just lots of kicks lol. Going to try again in a bit when hopefully its gone to sleep.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that LO cooperates!
It's funny, too..I was trying to have a listen in today, too, and LO was not into it at all. Just a bunch of thudding and stuff:rofl:
I can feel him moving around, but would be nice if my doppler at least appeared useful at this point!:rofl:


----------



## znwinnie

Hi, was just wondering if you're having any luck with your summer doppler?

A friend from work has given loaned me one but I still haven't picked up a heartbeat with it, just whoosing sounds. They seem to get mixed reviews online, 
not sure whether to persevere with it or try bidding on the angel sounds one on ebay.

Let me know how you get on please :)


----------



## eswift

Good morning all...

It's nearly time for work, urgh! I'm so tired today I'm carrying a wiggle bum and have spent most of last night awake tossing and turning; it's nice feeling the wiggles but I'm shattered now... Just no pleasing some people...

The clouds breaking nicely here, hope we're in for a lovely day...

Best leg it for work, take care all. Have a lovely day...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all bad night here, couldn't seem to settle. Going to have a nice chilling day again!. I noticed when I put a tshirt on for bed last night it was way too small on my belly. I keep thinking I dont have a bump but OH says i have. Guess I shoud take a picture soon.


----------



## jesse k + x

Wow... im never gonna be able to keep track of this group. U girls all talk soooooooooo much lol Hope all are well tho :)


----------



## baby.love

Morning sexy bumpkins ;)

I am super happy today, Nathan saw my tummy moving about when Amy was having her morning stretch and kick :cloud9: He has felt her a few times just never seen my tummy actually move.

Waiting to bid on a 0-3 bundle at the mo and then gotta get sorted to get Ethan from pre-school... Catch you all soon xxxxx


----------



## babystar

baby.love said:


> Morning sexy bumpkins ;)
> 
> I am super happy today, Nathan saw my tummy moving about when Amy was having her morning stretch and kick :cloud9: He has felt her a few times just never seen my tummy actually move.
> 
> Waiting to bid on a 0-3 bundle at the mo and then gotta get sorted to get Ethan from pre-school... Catch you all soon xxxxx

awww thats wicked :) Joani loves it too... OH however thinks its freaky and tells me to put it away :rofl:..this being number 3 you would think he would get used to it!! :rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girlies
:happydance::happydance:24 WEEKS TODAY:happydance::happydance:


----------



## colsy

awayagain said:


> Got my buggy today :happydance: I went with the bugaboo cameleon in red and I absolutely love it!! Do you think red will be ok for boy or girl as we are team yellow???

We picked up our Bug Cameleon on Sunday evening. Ours is red and "sand" - i.e. beige. (Why do they make up these colour names?!) Did you buy yours brand new? Ours looks brand new but it is actually two years old - my eBay purchase of the year, I do believe


----------



## colsy

znwinnie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone is due the 17th of october? How far along are you?
> 
> Was just cheching my notes and they have me down as 23 weeks on thursday but due on the 17th, but I think my due date should be earlier if I am 23 weeks. Getting so confused :dohh:

Hi ZNwinnie, my notes say I'm due on the 17th and I'll be 23weeks this coming Saturday. So, that either means I'm really due on the 19th, or you're really due on the 15th. To be honest, it don't make a lot of difference - only one in twenty babies turns up on the due date. With a mid-October due date such as ours, you can assume that baby will arrive at some point during October, assuming there's no problems. HTH xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Znwinnie - nope still havnt had any luck. Just heard lots of kicking again last night. But then again this baby is very active so its a fun trial trying to find a time when its not kicking around to see if we can find the heartbeat lol. Im not too concerned atm cos we are only 22 weeks and it does say it will pick it up sometime between 21 and 28 weeks.


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies !! Hope you are all well ! I am so tired today I could cry. I did not sleep much last night and I was so close to ringing in sick today but I was on days hols yesterday so think that may have been a bit cheeky !! 

I went to the spa and hotel on sunday for the night with my girlfriends.. We had a lovely time. Me and my friend are both preggers so we shared a room and the other 3 shared. Was nice and relaxing. Just what I needed.

Only 3 more weeks till my holidays I cant wait ... 

:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh sounds lush Lindak!

Sounds like what I need! :) ....but cant see it happening :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## lindak

HoneySunshine said:


> Oh sounds lush Lindak!
> 
> Sounds like what I need! :) ....but cant see it happening :rofl: :dohh:


It was so nice , they booked me in for a facial and manicure.. And of of my other girl friends gave me my bday pressie and it a voucher for a spa aswell .. So i will be using that very soon for a pregnancy massage.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

I've just got time to post a quick message before I pop off to the Dr's to find out about whether I'll be signed off for the remainder of my pregnancy....fingers crossed as just the thought of going back to work makes me come out in a cold sweat (before anyone laughs, I'm not lazy, just stressed!) - I would actually love to go back to 'work' just not there.....wonder if Tesco's would take me on for 2 months? :rofl:

Anyhoo, hubby brought some stuff back from Ireland including the most adorable top for bubs. It's 0-6 months so we may get some wear out of it, and the matching socks! :rofl:....and I've managed to take a piccy of the Humungus play arch that arrived from ebay. It's Huuuuuge! 
I will do another bump shot tomorrow....I'll be 22 weeks eeeeeek! 

Btw for the aldies who are interested, it's my hearing interview at work tomorrow at 10am. I'm so nervous and my palpitations have made a re-appearance. :hissy: I'll update my thread this afternoon once I know what's going on with the Dr's etc. 

Thanks ladies and have a lovely day! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2830.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2831.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maffie

awww aimee I love the t-shirt. Good luck at the doctors I need to go back on the 30th to see if they will keep me signed off. Just think stuff em, they dont deserve you


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well what a shitty nights sleep. Just couldn't drop off.

I got the OB take 2 today. They had to reschedule me yesterday cause my OB had to go deliver 2 babies. You know this happens at everyone of my appointments. If I'm this lucky I should go play the lottery.

Littlekitten ~ How's the doppler?

Awayagain ~ Congrats on the buggy. I think red suits either sex.

Hey Znwinnie ~ I always use the pregnancy tickers on baby gaga to work out how far along people are haha. I put in your due date of 17th October and it tells me you are 22 weeks and 3 days along.
Regarding the doppler, the whooshing sounds will be the pulse in your placenta. Try looking lower down below your belly button. I'm 24 weeks along and even tho my womb is up at my ribs, its rare I find Autumns HB above by belly button. Put a good amount of gel on and try along your pubic hair line and a couple inches above. Keep the wand in one place but change its direction to North East South and West if that makes sense. The HB will be between I think its 120 and 160. (You can time for 15 seconds and x by 4) You might find that baby prefers a certain side of you. Autumn is always on the right! Let us know how it goes :)

Baby.Love ~ Updated the first page :)

Jlo ~ Congrats on 24 weeks!! :happydance:

Lindak ~ Oh I'm jealous of your spa treatment!

Aimee ~ That stuff is adorable. I was actually wondering about your hearing. Be sure to update us, I think it would be good for other pregnant wimmin to hear the outcome incase they get discrimiated against and know they are allowed to fight back. :hugs:

Ok I need to go get ready. Have a great day!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Maffie...hubby has said that I'm not going back anyway but I just want it all sorted now. 

Right...I'm off the Dr's 

And that top is gorgeous...I can't stop staring at it.

(Also slightly miffed. I was expecting 2 things from ebay today and the postie never came.....grrrrrrrr!)


----------



## znwinnie

I just wasn't sure what day to use for my countdown, but am just going to count as 23 weeks on thursday as thats what my notes say. 

Have also told my work I wont start maternity to leave till end of sept/ beginning of oct but if my due date is creeping forward, I'll have to move this date too :happydance: 

Littlekitten8- When my friend gave me the summer doppler he said they had no luck with it, and he couldn't even find his own heartbeat but I have read reviews of people who found it fine. As you say, depends on the baby, and where they're hiding!


----------



## znwinnie

Thanks Chaos, going to have another go today before work, will let you know. 
Just been trying every few days as I know people can get quite stressed not findong one, but I can feel kicks so know she's in there!


----------



## Maffie

My postie came and pushed a card throw the door and scarpered. I wasn't too happy when I phoned to complain, ive been in all day, he never knocked I heard the gate went to window saw gate oopen then heard the letter box. Cheeky beggers!!!!!!

Ive been looking at breast pumps today ad wondering whats best.


I'll be going back to work after birth but for minimum time poss i think, its not a job for me, but dont want to lose all my mat pay


----------



## HoneySunshine

I think minimum time is 3 months or they can take your mat pay off of you...check your own company policy - this is for the company I work for and I know standard for alot of them x


----------



## Maffie

Thankfully mine is 1 month and I can reduce down to 16 hours. I went through the handbook carefully as I fell pregnant very close to the cut off time for not getting the extra maternity benefits.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good news ladies......

I'm signed off for 7 weeks starting tomorrow, which takes me to 29 weeks precisely!! I NEVER have to go back. 

Tomorrow's interview will be interesting though so I'm not out of the woods yet, but a huge weight has been lifted!


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wohoo: :wohoo:

Brillo pads Aimee!!


----------



## Maffie

Thats great aimme so chuffed for ya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


ooooh tomorrow just give them a :finger::finger::finger::devil:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> My postie came and pushed a card throw the door and scarpered. I wasn't too happy when I phoned to complain, ive been in all day, he never knocked I heard the gate went to window saw gate oopen then heard the letter box. Cheeky beggers!!!!!!

I HATE it when they do this!! :hissy::hissy:

I did once get my own back on the postie for doing this to me. He didn't realise I was home - I was in the utility room which is next to the door and he was stood writing the note having not even knocked - I opened the door really quickly on him and he jumped out of his skin......he always knocks now! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Thats great aimme so chuffed for ya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> ooooh tomorrow just give them a :finger::finger::finger::devil:

Sooooo tempting....but I have to go in partly acting like the wounded lamb that I am, partly standing by my convictions that they are a***holes! :rofl:

Fingers will be given once I'm on Maternity leave and I get to write those wonderful words ....'I hereby give notice......'! :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

that must be an amaing feeling!

Whatever happens tmrw you dont have to go back if you dont want too!!
Do you still get mat leave pay if youre off sick though? Coz thats the reason Ive fought to go back this week - DR wanted to sign me off coz of my broken arm for another 6 months - but it meant I wasnt entitled to my mat pay :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> that must be an amaing feeling!
> 
> Whatever happens tmrw you dont have to go back if you dont want too!!
> Do you still get mat leave pay if youre off sick though? Coz thats the reason Ive fought to go back this week - DR wanted to sign me off coz of my broken arm for another 6 months - but it meant I wasnt entitled to my mat pay :shrug:

As far as I'm aware yes I am aware but I'm a little confuzzled about it now! I was only going to get SMP anyway, but I've been paid in full up to now......

(nips off to read up)


----------



## aimee-lou

_Statutory Maternity Pay (SMP)
You can get Statutory Maternity Pay (SMP) for up to 39 weeks, as long as you meet the conditions.

To qualify for Statutory Maternity Pay you must have been:

employed by the same employer continuously (some breaks do not interrupt continuous employment) for at least 26 weeks into the 15th week before the week your baby is due 
earning an average of at least £95 a week (before tax)
To claim Statutory Maternity Pay you must tell your employer at least 28 days before the date you want to start your Statutory Maternity Pay. Your employer may need you to tell them in writing._

I definitely qualify for MA anyway so if they kick up I'll get my pay whatever happens. 

Phew!


----------



## MrsO29

Hiya all, glad to see we are all doing well.

I only have 2 more weeks of carting my dd back and forth to nursery until the summer holidays.
I will be 31 weeks on the day she starts Primary 1.
She will be settled in at school from 9.00 to 3.15 when bubs is born, which is great!!

All I am eating right now is Breakfast based things.
Chocolate milk, Toast, Cereal, Danish and pastries.
I guess it's not very well balanced but it's all I want!

Have a great week xxxx


----------



## Maffie

I believe its full pay I hope it is or im stuffed


----------



## HoneySunshine

I get 90% of my pay for 6 weeks then smp for 26?? - but entitled to 52 weeks off mat leave which Im taking


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> I get 90% of my pay for 6 weeks then smp for 26?? - but entitled to 52 weeks off mat leave which Im taking

33 weeks of pay hun....it's 39 weeks paid in total now. and it's £123 a week before tax too!


----------



## Maffie

If ive worked for my company for 52 weeks on the week baby is due I get 26 weeks at full pay then 13 weeks at smp and then 13 weeks of diddly squat.


i'll of been there 54 weeks the week baby is due :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just spoken to ACAS....even if you're off sick, if you're still working for them on the 25th week, you're still entitled (even if you leave/they sack you) and the 90% for the first few weeks is maeasure from the 8 weeks prior to the 25th week (so from weeks 16-24). 

Confusing but provided they don't sack me in the next 3 weeks we're ok. If they do sack me, then I'll still be entitled to MA.


----------



## aimee-lou

Such serious conversations!! 

I'm sat here considering whether or not to buy some baby cothes off ebay.....need some jeans to go with that little green top! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay managed to find bubs heartbeat on the doppler earlier! Was quiet but could hear it beating away for about 2 mins until it decided to wake up and kick around again lol. Zwinnie keep at it hun and you will get there eventually. Bubs was quite low down and slightly to the right. 

AimeeLou - I'm so happy that you got signed off. Take away alot of the stress and let you prepare properly for bubs arrival. 

I've got another night shift tonight and should have been sleeping but my charming housemate sat in the living room (which is right next to my room) chatting loudly on her phone and giggling. Yet we are expected to be silent if she is trying to sleep. Then it was too hot so I couldnt get back to sleep. So I'm going into work on an hours sleep woop woop. At least I've got my scan to get me through. Finish work at 8am and go straight over the corridor to scanning.


----------



## HoneySunshine

enjoy it littlekitten!


----------



## Maffie

Littlekitten I hope your shift flies by and enjoy your scan in the morning.


----------



## Rayah123

Hi! Im due on 15th october with a little boy and glad ive found some people due around same time as me!

x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Rayah :wave: yep - we're all due in October here!

Grab yourself a bumpkin sticker from front page (when youve made 10 posts) xx

Good Luck with the rest of your journey :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Rayah123 said:


> Hi! Im due on 15th october with a little boy and glad ive found some people due around same time as me!
> 
> x

Hi and welcome :hi:


----------



## sam76

hello and welcome aboad!!


----------



## helz81

Hi Rayah123 and welcome to team bumpkins and team blue too!! Im starting to wonder why so many of us are having boys now! I feel so common :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Welcome to the October Bumpkins! 

Girls! I just got a pair of jeans for bubs for £2.50! My ebay amnesty lasted a whole 4 days!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Girls, how many of you are buying cot bedding sets (quilt,bumper ect..)? Im just wondering if its really essential and just a few cellular blankets would be ok?


----------



## aimee-lou

helz81 said:


> Girls, how many of you are buying cot bedding sets (quilt,bumper ect..)? Im just wondering if its really essential and just a few cellular blankets would be ok?

Thinking the same thing myself helz....yes the bumpers look nice but they serve no real function/purpose!! 

Will be interested to see what people say.


----------



## helz81

Im thinking that they may make baby too hot or baby maybe able to pull it up over their face? Ive never used one before,just used blankets.


----------



## helz81

Oh Aimee, that's great news about being signed off!!


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls,

I have 2 sets of cot bedding with bumpers etc, i love them and think they look pretty. baby is supposed to sleep at the bottom of the cot and the bumper goes at the top so no risks until bubs is moving about, and by then i remove them for safety reasons.

And Helz : E T H A N :rofl:


----------



## helz81

I have a stalker :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## awayagain

colsy said:


> awayagain said:
> 
> 
> Got my buggy today :happydance: I went with the bugaboo cameleon in red and I absolutely love it!! Do you think red will be ok for boy or girl as we are team yellow???
> 
> We picked up our Bug Cameleon on Sunday evening. Ours is red and "sand" - i.e. beige. (Why do they make up these colour names?!) Did you buy yours brand new? Ours looks brand new but it is actually two years old - my eBay purchase of the year, I do believeClick to expand...

Hi Colsy, ours is second hand too, and 2years old! It is in immaculate condition, looks brand new, and I love it!! We got everything.... maxi cosy carseat and base, rain cover and rain cover for carseat, footmuff etc etc. for £350!! My bargain purchase of the year too!!!


----------



## florabean1981

baby.love said:


> Chaos can you change my date on the front page please as Amy is coming on the 9th now :happydance:
> Thanks hun xxx

Yay, that's my LO's due date too. :)

Tho, at least you know Amy is defo coming that day... I'm still convinced my lil boy will be earlier than that, as almost all first babies come a week early on my side of the family. That being said, my OH was 10 days late, so maybe it'll even out & he'll end up being on time? lol.


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon girls!

Just making dinner to be ready to eat for when we get back from child birth classes.

I had my 24 week OB app today. Went well. He gave me some Klonopin to help me sleep. I had this before I was pregnant because my sleeping is erratic at the best of times, but dumped them when I got pregnant because they can cause birth defects. As I'm past the developmental stage now its safe to take them again. The lowest does kicks my arse so I'm doing 1/2 a tab before bed. I can't wait to actually sleep! haha.

BP was 116/62 (High for me!!! lol), my fundal high was 25.5cm and I aint even going to tell you what I weigh, suffice to say I've put on 24lbs (2 stone nearly) :hissy:
Lucky for me tho it don't show anywhere but my bump. I've always been able to carry weight well like that.

My next OB is in 4 weeks and that will be my 28 week scan and glucose test :sick: Ah well, I've also got a 4D vanity scan booked for the same Saturday in that week. I can't wait to see what my little girl is going to look like.

Aimee ~ Excellent news about getting signed off! :)

LittleKitten ~ Congrats on finding the heartbeat! :happydance:

Hey Rayah! :) I'm adding you to the front page.

Ok I'm running behind bbl!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all.... gosh ive just awoken from a dream where I couldn't change a nappy. (I've changed plenty of nappies before) Made me feel useless. 

OH collected my parcel from the useless RM yesterday and its loads of Disney vests and rompers all very cute. Cant wait for my BIG delivery later in the week. 

It seems to of cooled off here in Manchester so hoping i'll be more comfortable today


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies! 

It's cooled off here too Maffie (I'm near York) so I'm hoping to get out in the garden today. 

I am so nervous! Appointment is as 10 but I'm going in for 9 as I'm not sure when the Union guy is coming (sure it's 9.30 but my brain is paranoid!). I've been awake since 3.30am for nerves so I'm going to need a nap later! Wish me luck ladies! I think I'm going to need it! 

I'm awaiting 3 parcels today so that will be something nice to come home to! :happydance:We may (dependent on what happens this morning) also be off shopping this afternoon to buy out Boots of baby things!! :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

We will all be routing for you aimee.

hmmm i'd love to do some proper baby shopping but watching the pennys at the moment until OH's house is sold. I have a few gift cards for next and boots and some euros I could change so I might go spend those this week if I feel any better.


----------



## baby.love

florabean1981 said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Chaos can you change my date on the front page please as Amy is coming on the 9th now :happydance:
> Thanks hun xxx
> 
> Yay, that's my LO's due date too. :)
> 
> Tho, at least you know Amy is defo coming that day... I'm still convinced my lil boy will be earlier than that, as almost all first babies come a week early on my side of the family. That being said, my OH was 10 days late, so maybe it'll even out & he'll end up being on time? lol.Click to expand...

:wohoo: Hey bump buddy! 

Its crazy cause i noticed i am bump buddies with Msangie again! we were bump buddies before our dating scans.

Hope everyone is ok this morning? the sun is shining here and i am in the mood to clean. 

Chaos thanks for changing my date on the front page hun x

On a crappy note, my new landlord hasnt been in touch after me sending an email to confirm all is still ok! we need to give a months notice next week so if i hear nothing by then we are staying here until next summer, and then we will look into moving again.

Have a good day ladies ... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## sam76

Morning, babylove i hope you get the house sorted!! and we have no sun today, its raining here!!!! well im off to work , god 10 wks till i go on maternity leave!! seems like forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im loving all the countdowns to maternity leave and everyone's bargains! :wohoo:

I just feel very down and sad today :cry:

No reason :shrug: which in itself is annoying me :rofl: :cry:


----------



## baby.love

Oh Honeysunshine :hugs: I have days like that where i just cry and feel sad, and the fact i am crying and sad makes me cry even more :dohh:

Blooming hormones xx


----------



## panda97

Hey Girls,

I haven't been on here for a while, I'm a 30th October gal!

Got my 20wk scan today at 10.20am - nervous!!!!

Hope to fnd out the sex too, if I had to say one way or the other I say it's a boy, but who knows!!

Keep you posted when we get back.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Panda!!

Keep us posted and ENJOY it!! I was too nervous to enjoy mine and regret it :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Well ladies....have had my scan....got a pic of the babys face....and confirmed that we are on TEAM BLUE! Now I'm off to bed cos I've got another night shift tonight grr.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Panda its good to see you x.. Have fun at your scan :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congrats on Team :blue: Littlekitten - why did I think you were sticking to team yellow?

Another blue bump for the bumpkins :shock: my pink one is defo hiding in amongst those yellows somewhere :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hey Littlekitten congrats on your blue bump..

My girl is going to be spoilt for choice with all these boys being born in October!!


----------



## keerthy

littlekitten8 said:


> Well ladies....have had my scan....got a pic of the babys face....and confirmed that we are on TEAM BLUE! Now I'm off to bed cos I've got another night shift tonight grr.

Congratulations on Team BLUE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Well another restless night last night, I just so badly need a good nights sleep ! The weather is miserable in Dublin today, but on the bright side I got my tickets for my hols in the post !! Wooo hooo The countdown is on :happydance: 10 more working days to be precise !! 

littlekitten- congrats and welcome to team blue ! 

:hug:


----------



## Snowy

:happydance:I have got my 20 week scan tomorrow :happydance: at 10.45. 

Been looking forward to it for what seems like ages but now starting to get nervous and hope eveything is OK with :baby:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## colsy

awayagain said:


> Hi Colsy, ours is second hand too, and 2years old! It is in immaculate condition, looks brand new, and I love it!! We got everything.... maxi cosy carseat and base, rain cover and rain cover for carseat, footmuff etc etc. for £350!! My bargain purchase of the year too!!!

Sounds like we got almost identical bargains  It's a great feeling isn't it? :happydance: Went to see my friend "darn sarf" last night for a very quick take-away and a handover of all her maternity/baby stuff. She had oodles more stuff to give away than we needed, but I've still come home with a shed load of baby kit. All I am after now is a Close Baby sling (to be bought off eBay). I am pleased to say that I haven't bought or been given a single brand-new item.

xx


----------



## thrussell

hiya i'm due 1st oct but dont think i will make that lol


----------



## awayagain

colsy said:


> awayagain said:
> 
> 
> Hi Colsy, ours is second hand too, and 2years old! It is in immaculate condition, looks brand new, and I love it!! We got everything.... maxi cosy carseat and base, rain cover and rain cover for carseat, footmuff etc etc. for £350!! My bargain purchase of the year too!!!
> 
> Sounds like we got almost identical bargains  It's a great feeling isn't it? :happydance: Went to see my friend "darn sarf" last night for a very quick take-away and a handover of all her maternity/baby stuff. She had oodles more stuff to give away than we needed, but I've still come home with a shed load of baby kit. All I am after now is a Close Baby sling (to be bought off eBay). I am pleased to say that I haven't bought or been given a single brand-new item.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I love a bargain Colsy......who dosent :D We are the same, we are been given soooooo much stuff for free, and buying lots of other 2nd hand stuff on good old ebay! We still havent got our cotbed, only thing we are buying brand new as it will be a gift from granny! I have gone from having nothing to almost everything in a matter of weeks......so exciting, all the baby stuff coming into our house makes it so real, like the bump dosent give it away :dohh: !! x


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Wow I had some odd odd dreams last night, it was kinda a nightmare dream .. silly pregnancy brain! Even tho I woke up 4 times I feel I slept a little better last night for the first time in a week and don't quite want to punch the worlds face in anymore :rofl:

I go back to work today after 5 days off. I really don't want to. Ah well only 2.5 work days then off then I go part time and the most I'll have to do in a day is 6 hours :) 830 - 100 or 100 to 630. Not bad! And then of course I finish totally on the 13th August.

Aimee ~ by my 730am maths brain it should be 1230noon back home .. I hope this means your meeting is over. I hope it went really well for you, I'm looking forward to hear your post on it. :hugs:

Littlekitten ~ Congrats on the boy bump! I'll update the front page after work (running late)

Hey Panda 79 ~ Good luck today!

Thrussle ~ Hey and welcome! I'll add you to the front page of this thread tonight (If you click page 1, it will show you who is due when and what they are having )
Welcome to the 1st October club ;) I don't think I'll make it to then either, I think shes gonna kick her way out at the beginning of September. Do you know if you're having a boy or girl

Ok I have to go drag my not-wanting-to-go-to-work-butt in the shower. Have a great day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## panda97

Hey girls,

Back from scan - all was well - phew!!

And Lily's going to have a SISTER)) So we're bringing up the numbers for team pink and mummy's intuition was wrong! Hubby's pleased as he thinks we won't have to buy anymore clothes- that's what he thinks!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hiya Ladies and Bumps

Had to go and get checked out last night as had a horrible pain all down my right side really low down, been told they cant see a reason for it apart from placenta being low and bubs head resting on it. Just been told to rest and if pain gets worse go in again, im feeling better today just a bit strange and kicks are bit painful, i think maybe its cause im doing to much and been really stressed since my scan. 

Hope everyone is ok, you ladies do get some bargains dont you xx


----------



## helz81

Lots of scans happening around now! 
Littlekitten, welcome to team blue!!
Panda, congratulations on a little girl!

Ive had my scan this morning too, dangly bit still there so confirmed member of team blue!! I will add pics on later. Im smitten once again,his little face..little cute nose..ahhhhhhhhh I can't wait to meet him!

Mumof4, glad you are ok, try take it easy xx


----------



## h702

i really want a 4d scan now!!!!! do i have to wait til 27/28 weeks???


----------



## HoneySunshine

I think so :hissy:

Id like one too


----------



## helz81

Im still on cloud 9, but having doubts on the I candy cherry pram now after reading so many bad reviews about wheels dropping off!! 

Oh and Babylove..check out my sig :thumpup:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Great pick Helz x

Just got off the phone to my new landlord and its all systems GO! will be moving in about 6 weeks :happydance:

Hope you all had a good day xxx


----------



## dom85

I can't believe I've had to wait so long for my scan! 2 sleeps though and it's finally here :)

I have my mother and step-mother sniping about the other one being there though which is really annoying, I hate being in the middle. It's also got on to the birth debate as well, just because FOB isn't around they just assume that they get to be there, but they don't think the other one should be there, grr

I'm tempted to tell them both that I'm going on my own.

Good to see all of the bargains, love it! I dont think I've paid full price for anything yet. Dad has agreed to get the car seat AND moses basket too, bless


----------



## Chaos

h702 said:


> i really want a 4d scan now!!!!! do i have to wait til 27/28 weeks???

I had a 4D at 17 weeks as a gender scan. While it was great and you could see she was a baby, you couldn't really tell her apart from any other baby at that stage iykwim.

We're having at 29 weeks because the 4D place we went to said its best between 28-32 weeks as the babys features are fully formed and you "can see what you're getting" as she only needs to really put on weight now. Also between this time its not overly cramped in there yet, but after 32 weeks it starts getting so.


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon ladies...or is it evening? 

The interview went ok....I got my points accross and we just have to wait until next week for the verdict. So glad it's over! 

We went to mothercare to celebrate with a bit of a blow-out....spent way too much money and got loads of nice stuff including the most gorgeous bath set that hubby found....has little fishes on it! Really sweet! Managed to get loads of stuff off the list so Yay for shopping! 

Hope we all have had a good day! Thanks again for your support! xx


----------



## helz81

Yippeeeee for shopping!!
Still having doubts on the pram but hubby came in from work grinning from ear to ear..he'd stopped by the shop again on his way back from work and told them we'll have it!! He's going back in tommorow to pay for it (didn't have wallet on him) So..I'll just have to see how it goes and hope I don't have problem with it like many people seem to have.


----------



## florabean1981

Littlekitten- congrats on the blue bump & Panda, congrats on the little girl bump! :) Finally another girl in the bumpkins, LOL.
2 of my friends who I went to school with are due october & guess what they're having... more boys! It must be an october thing???


----------



## Maffie

I just found out a colleague due on 2 November is having a boy, have another friend finding out next week.

I need cures for my chesty cold, doing head in.

Treated myself to some cowshed udderly gorgeous stretch mark cream today (got a voucher for boots from work) Anyway the stuff is divine.


----------



## Mumof42009

Just come to have a :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: sorry ladies but sooo pd off today feel like worlds against me.


----------



## Neon

Hi Girls, just flew through the last few pages - hope everyone is good.

I fell over today - my foot went into a pothole on the pavement and I landed on my right knee and my phone in my hand :dohh:. I was in shock until I got to work. It really shook me up but I was really lucky - just felt like a bit of a donut.

Be careful girls - we need to take it easy! :hugs:

x


----------



## florabean1981

hope you're ok mumof4 & neon!


----------



## Mumof42009

Im ok today hun thanks just was having a bad day yesterday! 
Neon hope you ok :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Mumof4 :hugs: I'm sorry you are having a hard time babes, and i hope it all calms down for you xxx


Calling all Bumpkins

Please help me with my dilema

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...56-name-help-please-have-changed-my-mind.html

Amy is pretty much a no go now... So need your help :blush:
Thanks girls xxxxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is feeling better today. I've just got home from work and man am I glad about that. I'm so so tired. Want to just go to bed and sleep til tonight but I know its not a good idea so I'm gonna go sleep til 1 and then get up and go food shopping.


----------



## sam76

morning babylove, how come you have changed your mind ??? hope all is well


----------



## baby.love

Sam it just doesnt fit for me anymore, i have felt like this for a couple of weeks but kept saying it to see if it fitted. 

I am torn between 2 of the names on my poll but not revealing what ones yet xxx


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies, Well I finally slept last night at last.. I am still tired but feel like I did get a full nights sleep at least.



baby.love: I love freya ... I am stuck on boy names at the moment one minute I like one name and the next I change my mind !! Arggg it drives you crazy doesnt it !! If baba was a girl it would have been so easy.. LOL 

:hug:


----------



## eswift

Morning all!!

Baby.Love - I'm sorry to hear that you're having doubts about the babe's name; maybe when she arrives you know what suits her. I love the name Jessica Marie... If our's is a girl, we're going for Charlotte Helen.. Not sure for a boy - lol... I like Kyle Paul or Charles Paul, DS like's Jamie. But nothing set in stone so we can see what we get and what name suits... lol..

Anyway best go get out of my uniform...


----------



## baby.love

Girls i am wanting to call her

Freya Louise Love

But my OH isnt keen :cry:


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> Girls i am wanting to call her
> 
> Freya Louise Love
> 
> But my OH isnt keen :cry:

I love it !! I have always liked that name ... Look us ladies are good at manipulating our oh's Im sure he will come around if he get him at the right moment !! :blush:


----------



## dom85

Yep, tell him we all agree as well :)

It's got a really nice meaning as well, and being named after a goddess is something a little girl will love


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Girls

I told him it means Goddess of Love and with our surname being Love its the perfect name lol.

I'm sure i can find ways of convincing him ;)


----------



## Kte

Freya sounds really nice :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

baby.love - I like all the names in your poll (especially Aimee! :rofl:) ut Freya is lovely. My cousin's little girl is freya and it's quite an unusual name I think. 

Well I needed my sleep obviously. I only got up half an hour ago. Probably due to all the stress yesterday. Apparently according to hubby when he woke up to go to work bubs was awake and going mental and I just slept through it all! :rofl:

Still, today I have the tasks of washing and Ironing again....I don't know where it comes from...we're just 2 adults and a dog (I'm not washing the baby stuff until I need to pack my hosptial bag) yey we still manage to create mountains of the stuff! :rofl:

We also bought some tester pots of paint while out yesterday so today we're going to take down the border in the 'nursery' and put them on the walls. We know we either want cream or yellow....but there are literally hundred of them! We bought 5 yesterday as we thought any more and we could probably do the whole room in stripes!! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies! 

A xx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo:

Girls he agreed.. My baby girl is 100% being called Freya Louise Love. It is perfect and everytime i say it i am smiling .. Its the perfect name for my little goddess :cloud9:


----------



## djgirl1976

I like the name, Babylove...very cute:D
Its actually a pretty uncommon name here in the US, so I would steal it, but I don't think my son would be too into that!:rofl:
Speaking of the names, that is just one more thing on a long list of stuff that we need to get moving on. 
All of you with your nesting, where is my nesting instinct?!!??
In my defense, I am working my butt off so when I am done I just want to sit. Got no energy for much else. 
Also got no money.
Well not totally broke, but really trying to budget and not spend savings!
That is not working out well for me.
We are going to have to dip if we are going to start getting some things.(the bigger stuff)
I think if we get our crib, dresser, and rocker, then we will probably hold out on everything else as long as we can.
I am really hoping we'll get a travel system as a gift, but who knows. 
Other than that, we can get along with those things and a lot of smaller inexpensive items.
All I seem to want to buy is clothes.


----------



## Kte

djgirl1976 said:


> All of you with your nesting, where is my nesting instinct?!!??


Don't worry - I haven't found mine yet either!

I think me and the oh jumped the gunn already, the nursery is painted and fully furnised and we have most of the accesories. We planned to spend about £20 a week on stuff (oh is paid weekly) and with gifts etc we have done quite well.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Loves,

25 weeks today! 1 more week and I'll be in the 3rd trimester :happydance:

So after the Pharmacy refused to give me the Klonopin (covering their own backs because of the threat of fetal defect in the 1st tri, I'm like, what? Its going to magically transform my fully developed all be it small baby back in to an egg and give it a birth defect?!) I called my OB. They offered to call the Pharmacy, but I asked if Tylonal PM was ok to take (OTC thing) and they said yes. The dose is 2, but that kicks my butt the next day so I just took one. I slept and woke up ONCE to pee. ONCE. omg. It was SO nice to actually sleep for the first time in a week haha. I no longer feel like bitch slapping the world :rofl:

Today is my last full time day at work. I'm so excited. Its hard going to be there from 8-6. 

Thrussell ~ I added you to the front page, let me know the sex if you know it :)

Kte ~ I added you also!

Panda ~ Congratulations on the pink bump! MORE GIRLS!!! bwahah. I added you to the first page :)

Mumof42009 ~ I hope you're feeling better today and Bub is ok. :hugs: Tell that silly old world to bugger off and give it a bitchslap.

Helz ~ Congratulations on the blue bump :)

Aimee ~ I'm glad the interview went well. How crap is that having to wait a week. Grr! (I'm so impatient haha, its a wonder I'm coaping with being pregnant :rofl:)

Maffie ~ How are you feeling today?

Neon ~ How are you today? I hope not too bruised. Did you get checked by your MW because of the fall? Maybe just call and let them know what happened to be on the safe side. :hugs:

Baby.Love ~ I voted. I chose Amelie. I just love how it sounds. I think Freya Louise is pretty too, I'm glad OH agreed with you :)

DJgirl ~ Yes do get a wriggle on with lil shreks name!  Oh stop spending all your money at baby gap and you'l be in great shape :rofl:

Ok I need some fooood


----------



## sam76

Baby love i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so you talked him around then!!! well done


----------



## Chaos

25 week bumpage!

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/25weeks.jpg

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/25weekf.jpg <<< I think I'm starting to get that line under my tummybutton!


----------



## h702

yeah you can definitly see your line chaos. wow i love bumps :)


----------



## florabean1981

baby.love said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Girls he agreed.. My baby girl is 100% being called Freya Louise Love. It is perfect and everytime i say it i am smiling .. Its the perfect name for my little goddess :cloud9:

My bro has a book on Norse mythology which tell the whole story of Freya & Odin & the other Norse Gods- if you do def call her freya, I would def recommend getting the stories for her :)


----------



## helz81

Gorgeous bump Chaos! Hope your last day at work goes well
BabyLove..so glad your OH came round to the name Freya..its very pretty..brings up images of pink lacy girly things! I know what u mean about saying the name and smiling..Im 100% on Ethan now but got a mental block on middle names. Thinking James,but having done abit of research, I see that name suggested alot as a middle name for Ethan, so I think it would make the name too common iyswim.
I have my pram and it's gorgeous!! Have had a good play around with it,it just needs a baby to go in it now...oh it's sooooo long away yet :hissy:
Ive also come to the really hard decision of telling my friend I won't be going to see Take That next week so sell my ticket! We were ooriginally going to Manchester (90mins away) by car,another friend was driving,she volunteered! But then out of the blue the other day I get a phonecall asking me to do the driving seein as Im pregnant so they can have a drink!! I think not!!! I don't 'do' motorways Im really scared of them!, and I'll have been working that day,so won't want to be doing all that driving,will just wanna chill. So then big strop was thrown and she's refusing to drive now,says we'll have to get the train. Wouldn't be that bad if *1*- we didn't need 3 train changes and then a tram to get to the venue *2*- we didn't need to leave to get all said trains by latest 3pm, *3*- we wouldn't then be stood around untill 10.30pm to then have to fight through the crowds to go catch tram and then all the trains again to get back home..at *1am!!*
Im not putting me n bubs through all that hassle, I LOVE take that and have never missed one of their tours but I love my baby Ethan more :cloud9:
Leaving at 3pm would also mean I wouldn't be there to pick the kids up from school. I hate not being there to pick them up but I have a good friend that I trust 110% if I ever need her she would help out,but she's not available to help out and I won't leave them with just anyone!

Soory,turned into a rant! :blush:


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos- your bump is awesome & I feel very jealous!

I'm not gonna be online much as of tomorrow, coz I'm doing a crazy-ass 12 hour shift at work, followed by 2 hours coaching trampolining, followed by picking up my nephew & going to Weymouth for the day on saturday. Then sunday we're off to Amsterdam for a week, then to Norfolk to visit my dad & grandparents for 3 days... I'll be back 1st July, so I'll have some hella catching up to do, LOL! :)

In the meantime, I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow. Viable at last!!!!!!!!!! *woohoo* And I'll be 25 weeks before I next post on here.

I hope you all have a fabulous couple of weeks & everything goes smoothly for you all.

Take care Ladies (and menfolk if there are any on here?)

Love you!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls :hugs:

The name is without doubt Freya which has made me so happy. Flora thanks for the heads up about the books i will look into them.

Helz my Ethan's middle name is Aaron(air-on) It was my late grandads name x 

Freya's 0-3 bundle just arrived and its so sweet, there are some newborn pink leggings in there and i crumbled and sobbed lol... I feel like i have bonded with her properly now she has the name that fits. It was the same when i was pregnant with Ethan.. we had a different name for him and it never felt right, then we saw Ethan and it was perfect.


----------



## baby.love

Flora congrats for tomorrow babes, see you in 2 weeks :hugs:


----------



## dom85

baby.love - yay! Glad he agreed, Freya is so lovely.

helz81 - don't let her back you into a corner and make you drive, you should be relaxing, and watching everyone else get drunk and then driving them all home doesn't sound like fun.

I'm so excited today, I've got my scan tomorrow and I've just noticed that my ticker has gone up a box, when did that happen? Only three more boxes to go! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Dom i think the box went up at 22+2.. Crazy that there are 3 boxes left isnt it! And thanks .. I am so pleased he came round to the name x

Good luck with the scan i hope baby lets you see what flavour it is xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm well my 4 hours sleep really didnt do it for me. Woke up at 2 and it took me 20 mins to get out of bed. Helped by the fact that James was going absolutely mental in there so I was led there just talking to him quietly and he was wriggling and kicking and it was just so sweet. I so hate doing nights but at least I'm not back til Sunday now. And I'm dead excited cos I've finally managed to arrange to spend a day with my best mate who lives up north and who I havnt seen in the whole time I've had a proper bump! I am seeing her on 8th July when I will be 25 weeks. How mad does that sound?! 

Babylove - I LOVE the name Freya. It sounds perfect.
Dom - Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!
Flora - congrats on being viable tomorrow and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Mumof42009

Love the name Baby.Love glad youve found on one that you like xx


----------



## djgirl1976

Yes, Chaos, I need to stay away from Baby Gap..:rofl:
But the tiny clothes....they're just sooo cuuuuute.....:D


----------



## pip holder

Ooh baby.love I LOVE Freya! Saw it earlier in work but didn't have time to log in properly and vote - bloody patients! :rofl: :rofl:
It's beeyootiful xx


----------



## amandas

Wow - i havent been on here for a few days and it's just taken me about 45 mins to read all the posts!!!!

I'm now feeling very behind compared with everyone else! We haven't chosen any names, i havent nested at all, the nursery-to-be is still full of junk and although we've ordered our furntiture, other than that all i've bought is two pairs of booties!!!! 

Although i have been pretty stressed and busy at work so i guess i've kind of got an excuse!!

Hmmm, on that note i think i'll go and put dinner on and put my feet up (after all that hard work catching up on the posts!!!)


----------



## Chaos

Thanks for bumpage comments :)

Is it bad that I'm too shattered to be bothered to get off the sofa and go to bed? :sleep:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya ladies! :flower:

Chaos, lush bump :cloud9:, baby.love I love the name Freya - I voted for that one too!

Well girls, hope youre all ok, I feel lie crap still, just when I thought my cold was going, it came back full force to the point where I just cannot breathe! Im coughing, the dr wont do anything apart for "olbas oil" and im getting very stressed out with it all now - its been nearly 3 weeks and Ive really have enough as it's just getting worse! :hissy:

Sorry for whinge :blush:


----------



## baby.love

Morning my lovelies x

Honeysunshine i really hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Chaos Your bump is so gorgeous and i can definatly see the line.

Thanks to everyone who voted for Freya, and thanks for all the lovely comments. I adore her name and am feeling settled with it.

Having a strange couple of days, yesterday and today it has felt like someone punched me in the bum cheeks :blush: when i walk it feels bruised?! Also it feels like someone has smacked me in the face as all around my nose is tender.. Very odd lol.

My stretching pains are now very well explained, Freya has risen up so much in the last week and i thought i would show you :blush:

Here she is at 22 weeks
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/22weeks.jpg

And here we are at 23 weeks! I think she has really risen up alot. Do you? or am i mad
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/23weeksx4.jpg

Well i am getting booted so time for some toast and a decaff .. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## sam76

fab pic babylove, Freya has deffo moved up xxxxx u look fab darling xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Sam :hugs:


----------



## lindak

Wow she really has risen hasnt she !! Love your bump xx

Well I had another half decent nights sleep. I thought the wkend would never come, this week has dragged in. Oh felt baby kick last night I was over the moon, cause its so hard to explain it to someone else.

Was talking to my boss about maternity yesterday , so I think im gonna finish up full time at the end of sept. Il still do 2-3 days for him till the birth as I am the only one who does my job, and after the baby is born Il do a day or two Il see how I feel I may see if I can do the payroll and accounts from home anyway. As for personal training at the end of sept Im gonna finish up taking anyone on ... So when I get back from hols I'l only have 2 months left in work !! YEY ... 
Hope all you ladies are keeping well and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Maffie

HoneySunshine said:


> Hiya ladies! :flower:
> 
> Chaos, lush bump :cloud9:, baby.love I love the name Freya - I voted for that one too!
> 
> Well girls, hope youre all ok, I feel lie crap still, just when I thought my cold was going, it came back full force to the point where I just cannot breathe! Im coughing, the dr wont do anything apart for "olbas oil" and im getting very stressed out with it all now - its been nearly 3 weeks and Ive really have enough as it's just getting worse! :hissy:
> 
> Sorry for whinge :blush:

I'll whinge with you my colds 2 weeks old and the cough is driving me crazy, need to make a dr's appt as I need new inhalers, I kinda stopped taking them ages ago but asthma is playing up more and more.


----------



## Kte

I'm with you Maffie on getting new inhalers. My hayfever is triggering off my asthma more! 

Hope the colds clear up ladies :)

Can't wait for 4.50 today!!! - Scan time :happydance: Tho OH is STILL undecidied if he wants to know what little Bean is!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Well after a couple of days of excitement I need to have a bit of a tidy up around the house and a general chill out. We have the MIL coming to visit over the weekend so need to make sure the spare room isn't too much of a hovel! :rofl: We were taking all of the borders down to start decorating then remembered she ws coming so it looks a bit messy now! :rofl:

Hope all of the colds etc are calming down! My hayfever is playing up today so I'm sniffling with the best of them. I don't care who you are, the spray the Dr gave me isn't as good as a tablet!! 

I'm also off ebay for the rest of the month! Spent up completely!! :rofl: Whoops! :blush:
Got my very last bargain of the month last night....waterproof cot sheet for £5! Brandly new and everything. Hubby was very impressed with my 'skilz'! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies! I'm off to go and put hubbies bike gear in the washing machine....joy! They smell (his words, not mine) like Death! :sick:


----------



## Chaos

Ok excuse me for dashing thru but am uber late getting ready for work. I gotta leave in 20 and I am still in my PJs with hair all wild haha.

Hope all the https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/sick2.gif feel better soon! :)


Baby.love ~ Great https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/Pregnant-2.gif!

Ok .. running .. have a great day! :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Allergies and colds, huh? Hope you all feel better soon.
I have had the pregnant girl stuffy nose from day one so I will look forward to losing that pregnancy symptom. In fact, I will look forward to getting rid of any pregnancy sympton that has me personally going through a roll of TP a day:rofl:
Not much to report here other than the miracle of cranberry juice and water.
I thought I was getting a UTI(never had one so wasn't sure) but had some symptoms that I thought might be pointing at it. 
Anyway, I called the OB and they said to take 2 days and drink a ton of water and cranberry juice and call if it didn't get better. 
TBH, I haven't even felt like I had a "ton" of the stuff but man did it help the situation.
Not to be a doubter, as I had always heard that helped, but I kind of thought maybe it was an old wives tale(so many things are).
I am pleased to say that any impending symptoms are gone and I still have plenty of cranberry juice on hand(so I guess I will keep drinking it just in case:)
Don't wanna work today.
Really seems like a bother.


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all well i've told OH my fave name for baby and he seems ok, he said its not a name he dislikes. I only have 4 on my list so far but one is a definate front runner at the moment. A mouthful and not common but I love it.

OH and I have had a few ups and downs recently so he's suggested a day out tomorrow. He's going to hire a car for the weekend so need to find somewhere to visit.

So any ideas? It needs to be fun, (did think of the York cycle show) so something fun festival type thing and within a couple of hours or Manchester


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon ladies..

You've all been busy again.

Baby.love - I'm so glad you've settled on a name... It sounds lovely...

It won't be too long and we'll all be starting maternity leave... I start mine at the end of October, I'm on leave from September... Still all the paperwork at works done, just need my MATB1 form, which I should get next week... Mentioned to work about my idea of using some of next years leave after Maternity leave and starting back when kids go back to school in September 2010. Boss said it sounds fine, should have no prob sorting it out next year, may only need a couple of weeks unpaid leave too... But at least they know what I'm planning on doing - trying to save myself some pennies... (1 lot od child care is cheaper than 2...)

Hope you all have a good afternoon


----------



## Kte

Hello everyone, hope the afternoon is going well. 

Mine is going so slow because I have the '16' week scan (even tho im 21 wks) at 4.50 today! :happydance: At least OH has decided now he does want to find out - so what's they bet LO hides it from us lol!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Afternoon all well i've told OH my fave name for baby and he seems ok, he said its not a name he dislikes. I only have 4 on my list so far but one is a definate front runner at the moment. A mouthful and not common but I love it.
> 
> OH and I have had a few ups and downs recently so he's suggested a day out tomorrow. He's going to hire a car for the weekend so need to find somewhere to visit.
> 
> So any ideas? It needs to be fun, (did think of the York cycle show) so something fun festival type thing and within a couple of hours or Manchester

Knowsley Safari Park!!! We love it!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is feeling better. I'm in a bad mood cos I found out last night that the hospital has cut maternity leave so rather than getting 6 months of 90% pay and 3 months of SMP...I now get.....a whole 2 months full pay, 2 months half pay, and 2 months SMP!!!! How sucky is that?! So it now means that I will have to work until 36 weeks and hope to hell the baby doesnt come earlier than that. I am still taking my weeks annual leave 24th-30th August at 33 weeks but I will have to go back for another couple weeks. I am going to insist on being put on short days though cos I'm struggling now at almost 23 weeks doing the 13 hour shifts especially the nights. I have cleaned the downstairs of the house today cos my parents are coming tomorrow. Annoyed cos the kitchen is now a mess again and there are crumbs on the floor cos my housemate made an egg baguette and has just gone to sleep on the sofa!


----------



## sam76

Hello all
I had my appointment today with my consulant, she was pleased with how the pregnancy is going, and my blood levels are fine, i will stay on Asprin till im 36 weeks now, and she has arranged for me to get 2 extra scans!!!!yipeeeeee, this is due to being on asprin and my Baby George may be small, due to this, we also heard his heartbeat too which was all normal, so i really feel alot better about this xxxxxx im so relieved to get this far, after 2 m/c xxxx i feel really blessed


----------



## h702

sam76 said:


> Hello all
> this is due to being on asprin and my Baby George may be small,

does this mean he is going to be small because you are taking aspirin? How much do you take? im on 150mg per day but they havent mentoined to me that he may/will be small - just that he will be early x


----------



## sam76

I take 75 mg everyday and they said theres a chance he may be small, but thats why im having 2 extra scans, im not bothered really, aslong as George is healthy!! The asprin does cause this, but may not fingers crossed xxxx i would ask your m/wife about this, im on asprin because i have had 2 m/c, is this why your on them on for some other reason?


----------



## dom85

Hey ladies, hope everyones colds are getting better.

I had my scan this morning and everything looks great, baby was being very naughty though and kept their hands over their face almost the entire time so the lady couldn't check for cleft lip, also had knees firmly together and was headbutting my bladder!

Right at the end though after some juggling baby moved the hands and knees so saw the lovely face and balls! I've felt it was a boy since I was around 12 weeks and I was right! So happy and everything looking very healthy, the lady said the heart looked beautiful and healthy along with the spine and brain.

Went to mothercare after and got him a lovely outfit to come home in and some other bits.

I post some pics later :)


----------



## dom85

I Kent jiggling not juggling btw :)


----------



## dom85

I meant jiggling not juggling btw :)


----------



## vix1989

hey im due on oct 29th and im expecting a girl


----------



## Kte

Glad your little man behaved at the scan in the end dom85. 

I just had my scan but the little one was hiding a little so I get to go back on the 30th June and hopefully complete it! The only thing left is to check the bottom of the spine, the skin over the spine and the back of the kidneys - the rest according to the scan seem fine. 

They had accidentally written down the wrong scan time on my letter, it said 4.50 when my actual appointment was 3.50!! Luckily there was a member of staff still in and she kindly stayed a little longer and did the scan for us. She was very friendly and informative and we got two pics of the little one for free :)


----------



## ladyty2k

Hi Ladies,
Im due on the 11th and having a girl...anyone having a 3d/4d scan?? How mcuh will they look like a newborn etc?? x


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls..

Ladyty welcome in x, i had a scan at 18 weeks(my avator is from that scan) and saw my little girl in 4d and she looked like a proper little person then :)


----------



## ladyty2k

Awe, i would just love to see what she looks like, like her daddy? me? lol x exciting


----------



## baby.love

I know what you mean hun, when we saw Freya in 4D we instantly said she looks like her big brother just softer features.


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Well OH hired a car last night so we could have a couply weekend, we need some us time badly!!! See if we can get back on track. Life has been stressful with trying to get his long dragging divorce through, me being off sick, him at risk of redundancy and loads of other stuff thats too hard to go into.

So we are off to Lancaster in a little while, have a nice day out just the 2 of us. :cloud9:


----------



## Chaos

Have a fantastic time Maffie :hugs:

Gah it's 2.46am and I'm wide awake with really bad heartburn. Its making my shoulders and arms ache its that harsh. I ate some sweet and sour sauce with McDonalds chips tonight, the chips don't normally give it to me so I can only assume its the sauce. I won't be doing that again! lol

Ah well I just took a Zantec, hopefully that will help it :)

Whats all your plans for Saturday?


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. My parents and my nan are coming up today. Cant wait for them to get here. Ive not seen them since about 16 weeks so they will be loving feeling James' kicks. We are all off to Mothercare to order the pram, cot etc. Got all emotional this morning cos I was thinking about the birth and holding James for the first time, and got a bit upset that he was never going to meet his namesake. His great-grandad would have been so proud. I know he is watching over him and that he is protecting us both but it still makes me sad that he isnt here to enjoy it with us.


----------



## dom85

Chaos can you add me to team blue on the first page?

Thanks hun


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! How are we today? 

I've got the MIL coming today. She kind of invited herself up slightly so hubby isn't very happy but I think that's because he wants to slob out rather than make small talk. Still...going out for a mexican tonight...Yummers! Can't wait for my chicken enchiladas (mild cos I can't take my spice at the moment!:rofl:) 

Right, best get off the ever-increasing arse and do some washing up. Thankfully because I spent last wekend as a cleaning machine the house is pretty much there. The washing up from last night needs doing and that's it. May pop a loaf on to rise so that it can make the house smell scrummy for when she gets here! :happydance:

Have a lovely weekend girls. Littlekitten, enjoy your shopping. Maffie, enjoy your day out! 

Speak to you later on ladies! xx


----------



## Chaos

Ah heartburn is still my visiter. Nothing is shifting it, tums, zantec. this SUCKS.

On the plus side, my husband told me I had to be up and ready to go at 845 this morning, so I was ... what does he hand me? A gift card for a hours facial at 9am. Freaking SWEET. It was SO good and SO relaxing and they do an awesome upper body massage. Fabulous way to start a Saturday after a sleepless night :happydance:

Littlekitten ~ Awww :hugs:I get sad too because Autumn will not get to meet her Grandpa. He brought me up with my Nan and he died 2 years ago, April just gone. It makes me really sad because he always said mine was the Grandchild he was waiting for. I know hes all round me tho and is smilling at me at the moment. Have a great day today :)

Dom ~ I added you! Congratulations :hugs:

Amiee ~ Have a good day and enjoy the mexican. I love that stuff!


----------



## helz81

Erggggghhhh I feel so rough! Been up all night being sick and sat on the loo same time,YUCK! Ive only been up out of bed an hour or so. Im currently laid on sofa feeling sorry for myself. Ive just managed a packet of crisps but thats all Ive had since 5pm yesterday and even that all got thrown up!
My poor baby,must be hungry as he's been kicking me constantly all through the night as I was being sick and all day so far.
Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope everyone has had a fun day so far. Have now ordered our pram, cotbed, mattress, car seat....and bought a changing mat and a really cute 4 piece set in the sale (humphreys corner vest, babygro, hat and blanket). And my mum is also buying us a changing bag (although dad doesnt know this lol) which is a mamas and papas one but is in Argos lol. So badly need a new bra so may treat myself to one next week when i get paid. Cant wait to get my nursery so i can finally start sorting things out!!


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, well ended up going to Liverpool. Went to the world museum and then onto Albert Docks and did the maritime museum and the slavery place. Then went up to Southport for a fish and chip dinner and got a stick of rock!


----------



## djgirl1976

littlekitten8 said:


> So badly need a new bra so may treat myself to one next week when i get paid. Cant wait to get my nursery so i can finally start sorting things out!!

Oh, geezzz....tell me about it. I was just having that thought today.
The girls are screaming for something that fits better since their little growth spurt!:rofl:


----------



## cinnamongirl

LOL! I had been dreading measuring myself for a new bra, but I finally caved after my old bra had been breaking blood vessels on the side of my boobies :hissy:

But, I've had a very productive couple of days...made myself a lovely baby carrier! Check it out! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/149583-look-made.html

Not bad, I'm thinkin! Can't wait to see my dad and stepmom, and the whole rest of my family at my grandparents house tomorrow for Father's Day. I only get to see my family twice a year, now and Christmas, so they'll get to see my pregnant tummy...although, it's not really that big, round, or lovely yet...

Hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Kaites

I had to "upgrade" to a bigger bra a couple weeks ago too- anyone else notice that the bigger the cup size, the more the bras look like they could be found in your grandmother's closet?? Eek! :huh:

Nice baby carrier Cinnamongirl. I got the sewing machine out for the first time in years this weekend too and was thinking of tackling a sling-type carrier but haven't quite got up the motivation yet. Did have fun researching cloth diapers online though- so many choices and a bit of info overload! Went shopping with OH and got him into the baby shopping spirit- he even bought an outfit for our little girl and is bragging that she's going to like Daddy's outfit best. I can't wait til next weekend though- outlet shopping for baby clothes with my mum :happydance: It's gonna be hard to control myself in Carters and Osh Kosh :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Anyway, hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!


----------



## keerthy

Good morning ladies........ 
woke up early today.... up at 6 am.... with hard kicks from the little one! :) 

I am 24 weeks today...... going shopping this afternoon.... gonna treat myself! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! 

Well I went to a larger bra a few weeks ago... 36C.... right now they are a bit tight but manageable! Hopefully, they dont get bigger anymore!!!! Fxd!

@ Littlekitten - yay! on shopping!!!! 

@ Cinnamomgirl - Lovley baby carrier!!!! Wish I could borrow some talent from you! :)

Ok girlies.... am off to do some study!!!! Have a fab Sunday!!!!


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls!


----------



## djgirl1976

Cinnamon...what a great idea...the interchangable panels is brilliant!:D
Then when you get tired of one, you just switch!
You're a crafty thing, you!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girlies. How is everyone? I am back on nights again tonight so really cross. So dont wanna go to work. If I thought I could get away with phoning in sick I would. I cant cope with these nights anymore. Im too big and uncomfortable and cant keep losing out on sleep like this. I am trying really hard to finish this run of nights and then I am going to refuse to do any more. But I'm only in the 2nd of the 4 lots and I cant cope anymore :(


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> Morning girlies. How is everyone? I am back on nights again tonight so really cross. So dont wanna go to work. If I thought I could get away with phoning in sick I would. I cant cope with these nights anymore. Im too big and uncomfortable and cant keep losing out on sleep like this. I am trying really hard to finish this run of nights and then I am going to refuse to do any more. But I'm only in the 2nd of the 4 lots and I cant cope anymore :(

Alot of places move pregnant ladies onto days as working nights can affect people too much. I'd be tempted to speak to doctor and get a sick note to say you can only work day shifts.


----------



## littlekitten8

Good idea Maffie. I'm just so tired and especiallly having problems with my sciatica so its really painful today. So tempted to phone in and tell them Im having a bad day with my back and cant come in tonight.


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok so I gave in and phoned in sick. My legs feel like lead today. Hate feeling like this. Have had problems with scoliosis since I was 13 so Im used to back pain but this is horrid. Have days where I can barely walk to the toilet let alone work. Have a horrid feeling I'm going to end up on crutches by the end.


----------



## aimee-lou

Littlekitten - I hope you feel better soon. Backache is terrible! 

If it's any consolation to the ill ladies, today I have the most terrible hayfever I've had in years. Hubby and I have gone through a whole box of tissues this morning as we're both streaming....it's horrid. He's taken a tab and I've taken my spray etc but mine is getting worse!! I think it may even be a 24hour cold but I have no temperature or anything. :cry: Miserable!!!! 

MIL has gone...she only stayed one night. We went out for dinner last night - mexican which was lovely but I ate far too much and was so uncomfortable last night. Hardly slept. 

I think because I'm so run down baby is very quiet today. I'm feeling movements and little kicks so I know we're ok but I think I need to rest up. Fed up of feeling poorly now!! :hissy:

Hope we're having a good day apart from that ladies! We're off to the supermarket for milk and lasagne sheets for tea.


----------



## Maffie

Ok so im looking at getting some more bras and wondering would it work out cheaper to buy nursing bras now instead of forking out for more maternity bras, or am i going to grow ridiculously in the boob department in the next 18 weeks????


----------



## djgirl1976

Oh yay! I just remembered I am 24 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## Chaos

djgirl1976 said:


> Oh yay! I just remembered I am 24 weeks today!:happydance:

Woooo hooo! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## znwinnie

OMG, 

Have been going a little mental on ebay recently so thought I better sit down and make a list of everything I've bought so far. 

It's long.... but includes 36 vests! (7 newborn, 29 0-3), plus my sister has being buying stuff too! This little girl is going to have a big wardrobe, need to calm down! Haven't bought any going out clothes apart from hats (7 newborn!), coats and cardigans, so still going to have to get some clothes. Oh well, at least I'll still be getting my e bay fix!


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls

Djgirl congrats on hitting 24 weeks hun

znwinnie i know what you mean about baby having lots of clothes, i have brought Freya over 300 items of clothing!!!!! ranging from early baby upto 12 months.. most of it is early baby - 3-6 months... I cant stop buying for her. I am now watching a bundle of 70+ items on ebay that goes tonight :blush: I will need to change her about 50 times a day to get use out of all of it :lol:

I am suffering with a headache today so laying low, i hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## Neon

Little kitten - hope you're feeling OK hun, take it easy. 

I've been busy making curtains for the lounge window and so far have managed one - 9 hours for one curtain! :blush:

Congrats djgirl! I too am 24 weeks viable today! :happydance: Bump is really starting to round out too ...
 



Attached Files:







090621- 24 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## djgirl1976

Sorry to hear you have a headache, hun...try to get some rest! Hope you feel better soon!
And congrats to you, too Neon!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!

Hope you all had a good weekend... The hayfever weather is certainly coming fast... 

I had a horrid night Friday ended up with 4 and a half hours sleep and was so sleepy Saturday night after painting a bedroom. But needs must, taking my Nanna to see the house today, she wants to pay for the carpets etc but we're not really in a position to order them yet as the builders haven't finished 1 room yet. They've silly jobs left in each room upstairs quite fustrating now... Patience is needed...

Must go time for work.. Catch you all later!!


----------



## keerthy

Hello ladies.... 

Hope all enjoyed the weekend!!!!! 
Had been shopping yday..... got a nice pair of maternity jeans.... and tbh my boobs have been growing like mad since the last few weeks and was comfortable with a 40C yday!!!! gossh!!! can't believe.. It was just 36C 2/3 weeks back!!!!!! 

Congrats to everyone Hitting 24 weeks!!! :happydance: 

I am 24 week 1 day today!!! so Yayyyy!!! for me tooo..... lol

have a nice day ladies....


----------



## Neon

Congrats on 24 weeks Keerthy!


----------



## Maffie

Congrats on all the 24 weekers, cant wait to hit it myself, just 2 weeks to go. Off to see the midwife later this morning, meant to be goinbg weekly but the receptionist said full last week and wouldn't squeeze me in.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning everyone!! 

Hope we're all ok. 

After a quiet couple of days baby is back on the warpath. I was reading about how to monitor movement - the whole 'count to 10' thing - so this morning I woke up and felt a kick. All day yesterday I was feeling clusters of max of 3 or 4 with a lot of pressure os I think he was holed up behind the placenta where I couldn't feel much. Well this morning I expected the same and I got 10 kicks and shuffles in 90 seconds!! :rofl: Oh and I've just been kicked now, looks like he was having a growth spurt which probably explains MY tiredness! :rofl:

Monday today and I have a task on ymy hands. As well as a huge pile of washing, I've also got to call the travel agent and try to sort out our refund from our florida trip...could be fun. We know we can get some, but they want to pay us in vouchers not cash.....but we need to book a flight which I don't think we can pay with vouchers for....:hissy: 

Have a good day ladies!! xx


----------



## Maffie

Im not feeling that many kicks, I have odd days where I get proper kicks then others where I get not much. i'd feel much more reassured if he was kicking more.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie I think we're in the limbo stage....at the moment we're not expected to get kicks consistently, which in a way is kind of worse than not getting any. I've found myself sat staring at the bump pleading with the baby to kick so I know they're ok. :rofl:

I'm re-assured by the fact that any change in my bump is classed as movement and I get hubby to put his hands on my bump as he's really good at feeling even the slightest change. Also, we're not supposed to feel it consistantly until about 27 weeks so we're a few weeks off it yet. 

I know what you mean though...it's slightly off-putting to not feel them all the time. You do worry.


----------



## Maffie

I also worry when im due to see mw or have a scan. I get terribly paranoid. I must say I see some bad news threads on here and I feel like crying, just read the one about when to buy pram and that thread even managed to upset me. I think my hormones are in over drive.


----------



## bonfloss

Maffie said:


> I also worry when im due to see mw or have a scan. I get terribly paranoid. I must say I see some bad news threads on here and I feel like crying, just read the one about when to buy pram and that thread even managed to upset me. I think my hormones are in over drive.

Maffie I know how you feel. I have had loads of people telling me how neat/tiny I am and that has got me in a panic!! I have 22 week check with GP on Weds so no doubt I will not sleep for next 2 nights! Some days bubs is very active with kicks but today hardly had any so far. I am only reading the October bumpkins thread at the moment as think my hormones are also a bit erratic :) 
xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Same Ladies :dohh: what are we like??? :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

I did hope the worry after 12 week scan would go and it did a little but then I worried till the 20 week scan, now i worry about all sorts. Its strange what are bodies and mind can do isnt it. I really should go have a bath soon, appointment is at 11.30

In a lazy mood today when I should be getting things ready to go on ebay.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: we think pregnancy is bad - at least bubs is tucked up safe and sound! What about when its born?? We have a life time of worry ahead of us :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

:dohh: I hope im not a cotton wool mummy!


----------



## bonfloss

HS - I hadn't even thought about that :)
x


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: nightmare!! 

Cotton wool??? try big bubble wrap!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I guess were just practising for the real thing!! :rofl:

Just had a bowl of cereal, a muffin and a yoghurt with a half a pint of milk! Stuffed but feel soo good now! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Seen midwife and feeling really happy. Baby is moving up nicely, heart beat was great she said as it was varying nicely between 135 and 155 she said they worry about static rates. Also my blood and protien has gone from urine and BP was down to 110/70 so im :happydance: now


----------



## HoneySunshine

:yipee: cool stuff Maffie x


----------



## lindak

Brilliant maffie !!


----------



## aimee-lou

That's brilliant news maffie! Sounds like everything's going swimmingly! :happydance:


----------



## h702

thats great maffie, are you on bp meds?


----------



## Maffie

h702 said:


> thats great maffie, are you on bp meds?


No I was signed off work to see if reducing stress would help. OH has 2 young kids which we have fortnightly and he's going through a divorce so what with finances, work and the ex life has been so stressful. They were considering meds but if i keep going like this hopefully will avoid the need for meds.


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww thats great Maffie. So glad to hear its come down.


----------



## djgirl1976

Great news Maffie! 
And congrats to you, too Keerthy!


----------



## pootle33

Afternoon everyone

I haven't posted for a while but have been catching up and reading all the news. I cant believe third tri is lurking around the corner now - surreal!! I painted the nursery yesterday (OH is going to draw/paint farm animals on one of the cream walls which I didnt paint cause he is good that way!) so feeling good about that. Also ordered some curtains from the Kidlines range we have got for the little man so coming along nicely. 

He's such a little kicker its funny. He must know I'm talking/typing about him as he just gave me 3 in a row!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Chaos

Hey Lovelies,

My first official part time day! Working 1 till 6. Its so nice to just be able to relax right now.

I hope you all had a good weekend. It reached 103 here .. too freaking hot. On the plus side we got the hubby a grill for fathers day and had BBQ chicken drumsticks for dinner last night. SO good.

Eswift ~ Ick I hate pregnancy insomnia. That's really nice of your Nan to pay for the carpets :)

Keerthy ~ I brought new bras maybe 6 weeks ago and already they are getting too small. I think this time I am going to go get measured for nursing bras and be done with it. Congrats on 24 weeks :happydance:

Aimee ~ Well that's crap. Their vouchers should count as "cash" towards any flight. Stupid travel agents.

Maffie ~ Even tho Autumn has been kicking for about 11 weeks now, some days I don't get a lot of kicks either, it depends what I'm doing. For example yesterday, it was more "movement pressure" as she sticks her butt out to turn over. I think it depends on how active I am. If I'm really active, she gets active and kicks. If I'm relaxing she don't really move much at all.

I know what you mean about being paranoid tho. Last week I called the OB and had a total breakdown cause the kicks had reduced. The bad news threads on the forum are just heart breaking at the moment. It certainly makes you stop and give thanks that we're still here.

I'm glad your MW appointment went well :)

Pootle ~ I know what you mean about the third trimester. 1.5 weeks and I'm there :shock: what is even more of a shock and a realization of how fast things have gone, 2 days and I'm in double figures!!!

Ok I'm off to hunt a bowl of frosties. :hugs:


----------



## h702

omg i have just realised it isnt long til 3rd tri is it!!!!! are you all moving at 26 or 27 weeks? if its 27 then just over 3 weeks for me...eek!!! this tri has defo gone quicker than 1st somehow


----------



## Maffie

I must say since the appointment ive had some good strong kicks. Im sure this little man likes playing games with me :rofl:

Will we take the october bumkins over has one rather than straddle the 2nd and 3rd tri?


----------



## lindak

h702 said:


> omg i have just realised it isnt long til 3rd tri is it!!!!! are you all moving at 26 or 27 weeks? if its 27 then just over 3 weeks for me...eek!!! this tri has defo gone quicker than 1st somehow

I think most go over at 27wks .. But you may feel you have outgrown the 2nd by 26wks .. Im back from my hols when i turn 26wks so il prob head over at 27wks. I cant believe I will be heading to 3rd tri in a couple of week , I cant wait to get over there and get the final part over !


----------



## h702

anyone had a doppler scan? got one on thursday and now starting the pre scan nerves kicking in !!!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> I must say since the appointment ive had some good strong kicks. Im sure this little man likes playing games with me :rofl:
> 
> Will we take the october bumkins over has one rather than straddle the 2nd and 3rd tri?

Chaos? Can we ask for the thread to be moved to a Pregnancy Club Forum rather than start a new one for 3rd tri like we had to for 2nd?

X


----------



## jo_79

h702 said:


> anyone had a doppler scan? got one on thursday and now starting the pre scan nerves kicking in !!!!!!

hiya i replied to your thread about it as im having one on wednesday


----------



## Maffie

Well fancied something sweet so just making chocolate coated flapjacks yum yum yum. Good job OH eats most of the baking otherwise id look like I was carrying triplets


----------



## Chaos

HoneySunshine said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I must say since the appointment ive had some good strong kicks. Im sure this little man likes playing games with me :rofl:
> 
> Will we take the october bumkins over has one rather than straddle the 2nd and 3rd tri?
> 
> Chaos? Can we ask for the thread to be moved to a Pregnancy Club Forum rather than start a new one for 3rd tri like we had to for 2nd?
> 
> XClick to expand...

I was thinking about this the other day. Either that or BnB groups? I'll PM stircrazy later on and ask


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I must say since the appointment ive had some good strong kicks. Im sure this little man likes playing games with me :rofl:
> 
> Will we take the october bumkins over has one rather than straddle the 2nd and 3rd tri?
> 
> Chaos? Can we ask for the thread to be moved to a Pregnancy Club Forum rather than start a new one for 3rd tri like we had to for 2nd?
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking about this the other day. Either that or BnB groups? I'll PM stircrazy later on and askClick to expand...


Groups!! Thats the word I was looking for! :rofl:

Nappy brain :dohh:

Cool stuff, otherwise you'll be all on your own for a while! :cry:


----------



## dom85

Cant beleive 3rd tri isn't that far away.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

I will be getting the keys to my flat on Thursday, so I've been busy spending money on boring things like fridges and furniture. But at least I'll have space on my own for me and the baby, although I'm littlle bit daunted by the thought of living on my own, I've always shared a house with someone so it will be weird coming home to an empty house, at least until Brady gets here.

I had to go and see the consultant again today which I was dreading because last time he was horrible to me, but I had a lovely lady consultant this time who answered all of my questions and was much nicer, I even got to see Brady again as he was being naughty and moving away from the doppler so they couldn't measure his heartbeat properly, so she got a scanner in the room and checked, everything was fine :happydance: although he also kept moving away from the scanner as well, he obviously doesn't like his sleep disturbed, just like mum :)

I saw the midwife in the afternoon as well, first time I've seen her since booking in, and she changed my consultant for me to the nice lady, seems they have had complaints about the guy before.

Anyway, I'm going to try and decide on a them for Brady's room. I found this the other day https://www.mamatoto.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=29&prodid=1204&Product=Name-Train---Engine thought they would be cute on a nice shelf above the cot.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww how sweet is that little train. I think that's lovely....wish we knew what we were having so we could get something similar! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Ive just spent way too much money on some maternity clothes from mamas and papas opppps


----------



## helz81

Hey girls,

Think Ethan is having a growth spurt..Im sooo tired! Got killer heartburn just now too..won't be having vinegar on my chips again! Been for another blood test this aft,they wanted to check on Iron/B12/Folate/Ferritin after further inspection of the sample I gave a few weeks ago.
Feeling really good about my bump though- everyone has made nice comments to me today how lovely bump looks and that they don't think Im big really. Maybe there just being polite :rofl: If I think on, I'll take a bump pic tommorow,can't be bothered tonight,just gonna crash infront of the tv.

Check out my recent scan pic on my avatar..love this pic. The way he has his arm up to this head it's like he saying DOH!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls

Well sadly i have had to list my Mutsy :( we have decided it is not practical for us .. It doesnt even fit through my front door as my stupid house has a smaller than average size one. Also it will never fit on a bus without alot of huffing and puffing. So i have brought my replacement - Silver Cross Linear Freeway in Jet Sport. Its really lush and i am really chuffed with it. 
I do have a pram fetish though so i was bound to end up with another one before Freya was born :blush:

Been feeling rather ill today too, so some retail therapy helped a bit :)

Hope you are all ok and had a good start to the week xxxxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

I'm right with you helz, I feel knackered at the mo!!
Dont think this heat is helping mind you, my ankles have swollen today too:cry: never had that with previous 2 pregnancies and I dont like it!!!

Am definately having an early nite tonite, in the hope that if I go to bed earlier I mite get some sleep as opposed to hardly any for the last few nights, oh the joys of been pregnant in the summer!!! x


----------



## h702

babylove - i wanted the silver cross linear freeway!! i love it but just not practical for us. it wont come close to getting in my car (beetle) so we are getting the quinny buzz which fits in nicely :) still jealous of you tho x


----------



## amandas

Ooh silver cross linear freeway - i havent even looked at that one!!! I seem to have spent the entire day today looking at pushchairs! And i still don't know which one to get. The current front-runner is the mothercare mychoice 3, followed closely by the quinny buzz. Has everyone bought theirs yet? Any suggestions? There's just too many to choose from!!!!


----------



## Kaites

baby.love said:


> I do have a pram fetish though so i was bound to end up with another one before Freya was born :blush:

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with the stroller fetish going on :thumpup: I'm starting to look at them/collect them like purses and shoes- need lots to coordinate with outfits, different outings with LO, etc :wacko:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all babylove i put deposit on a mutsy a few weeks ago.

My bump has been feeling really stretched last night I thuink baby is growing. I also jumped last night while watching tv, OH asked what was wrong was it a kick and I said more like a massive head butt, not sure if bubs did a big movement but felt funny. Was very kicky last night.

I think he liked the veggie lasange I made :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wave: hiya girlies

Just feel like crying today :shrug: no reason! just feel a little down. I also feel guilty for being creeped out when bubs is kicking the living daylights out of me. This baby is wanted so much, tried for so hard and will be so loved....but I feel bad coz I cant like the kicking sensations :cry: Im beating myself up over it.


----------



## h702

ah dont worry i get like that sometimes too xxx


----------



## Maffie

HoneySunshine said:


> :wave: hiya girlies
> 
> Just feel like crying today :shrug: no reason! just feel a little down. I also feel guilty for being creeped out when bubs is kicking the living daylights out of me. This baby is wanted so much, tried for so hard and will be so loved....but I feel bad coz I cant like the kicking sensations :cry: Im beating myself up over it.


:hug: It is a strange sensation getting used to knowing something is living and kicking inside me, I think experiencing something new is bound to cause unease sometimes.

Just cos you dont like a sensation doesnt mean anyone will think you wont love the baby


----------



## littlekitten8

Dont worry, I dont always like the sensation...especially when he does a really big one and makes me jump sometimes I will tell him off lol. Its not a normal sensation and my sister hated it with both her pregnancies.

Amandas - we have bought the my3 from mothercare. It was just the most practical for us and we really like it. I am 5ft11 and OH is 6ft2 so it needed to have an adjustable handle and we like the fact that it folds small and is so easy to convert to a pram and back to a pushchair.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Honeysunshine - don't worry about feeling that way. Baby kicks me sometimes and I feel so sick. I have to remind myself that it's a good thing! I think at the moment we're just not used to it.....it affects balance, bladder control and can be really uncomfortable. Don't fret, just try to focus on the other stuff. 

Today is sooooo hot! I wish I could just sit down with an :icecream: !! 

I've got loads to do....at least I've managed to get hubby to sit down and look at universities this morning. I was explaining that it takes anything up to a year to apply and he needs options, and as everyone is different he needs to make himself familiar with it all. He may also need to do an additional course to complete his requirements.....oh the joys of being a mature student. 

Not a lot going on otherwise.....I think it's going to be a quiet day. 

Have a good one ladies xx


----------



## Kte

Hello all :)

You have all given me the bug too and got me re-thinking the pushchair now. Not sure what to do. Oh's parents bought us a bargain one but i'm worried its not suitable for first few months.:cry: Don't know what to do!

I kinda wanted a 3-in-1 with pram, pushchair and car seat (we had seen something like this Pushchair link) so it will last us a long time, plus we don't have much storage space so it will have to live in the front room with us so something that folds up. 

Although I think now this one may be soon discontinued so need to hurry up and decide!!

Hmmmmm . . .confused!


----------



## Chaos

Honeysunshine :hugs:

I just wanted to let you all know I emailed StirCrazy yesterday to ask him if its possible to be moved to "Pregnancy Club" .. I thought that kinda made more sense.

I've got no reply as of yet, but from other peoples posts it seems he can take a couple days to get back to you, I'm guessing he gets 50 emails a day from people too lol.

If I've not got anything back by say .. Friday I'll try again. :) We still got a week and a bit till we need to start swapping anyways.


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> I've got loads to do....at least I've managed to get hubby to sit down and look at universities this morning. I was explaining that it takes anything up to a year to apply and he needs options, and as everyone is different he needs to make himself familiar with it all. He may also need to do an additional course to complete his requirements.....oh the joys of being a mature student.

aimee-lou,

I work at a Uni, I know they can vary on admissions policies, but if you need any info let me know and i'll try and help :) 

If he's looking at starting next year (Sept 2010) i'm sure there will be a lot of Open Days coming up soon (due to A-Level clearning coming up in August) so hopefully he could take advantage of those.


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> I've got loads to do....at least I've managed to get hubby to sit down and look at universities this morning. I was explaining that it takes anything up to a year to apply and he needs options, and as everyone is different he needs to make himself familiar with it all. He may also need to do an additional course to complete his requirements.....oh the joys of being a mature student.
> 
> aimee-lou,
> 
> I work at a Uni, I know they can vary on admissions policies, but if you need any info let me know and i'll try and help :)
> 
> If he's looking at starting next year (Sept 2010) i'm sure there will be a lot of Open Days coming up soon (due to A-Level clearning coming up in August) so hopefully he could take advantage of those.Click to expand...

Thanks may take you up on that! Yes I'm hoping to get to a couple of open days this summer before bubs is here so that he can see that it's a long process. 

I was a peer guide at my uni and I ran the student side of the interview days so I'm familiar with most of the processes but there's such a lot to think about! He's looking at Exeter at the moment as his top choice....500 mile re-location! :dohh:


----------



## Kte

No probs, i'm here :)

That's good you worked at one too - sometimes I think they can still be confusing from the inside!!

That is quite a re-location!! :shock:


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> No probs, i'm here :)
> 
> That's good you worked at one too - sometimes I think they can still be confusing from the inside!!
> 
> That is quite a re-location!! :shock:

It must be love! :rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

[QUOTEHe's looking at Exeter at the moment as his top choice....500 mile re-location! :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Hey hun, thats not too far from me, if you need any info on the area or anything give me a shout:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks hun - thanks for all the offers of help. :hugs: You're all brill! 

We'd always talked about moving down to the South-West so it seems like as good a time as any to go. I will need to find a job down there so we can get a house but that was going to be the case wherever he decided to go. And he's well excited! Lovely to see him smile as he's not happy at his job at the moment. May give him a little hope as in 12 months time he'll be leaving!! :rofl:


----------



## amandas

littlekitten8 said:


> Amandas - we have bought the my3 from mothercare. It was just the most practical for us and we really like it. I am 5ft11 and OH is 6ft2 so it needed to have an adjustable handle and we like the fact that it folds small and is so easy to convert to a pram and back to a pushchair.

Littlekitten8 - Thanks, i went to see the my3 today - i met DH for lunch, and had a push around mothercare! I think we're now 99% certain that we're going to get that one. I was torn between the 3 and 4 wheelers cos the 4 wheeler did seem easier to push, but then we plan to go for walks in the woods so i think the 3 wheeler will prob be better. I like the fact that the pram and the pushchair are just one thing, which will save on storage! I think DH has found a 10% off code too so i think we may well be buying tonight!!! Scary!!!:dance::headspin:


----------



## littlekitten8

Amandas ur welcome hun. Wish we had 10% off lol. We are waiting to see if our bedding will come down in price any more as it is currently 10% off in Mamas and Papas but some of the ranges are 50% off so hopefully they will make ours 50% off soon too.


----------



## djgirl1976

Hello girls...hope you all are well.
I would like to know if someone could possibly give me some motivation?
I have none. 
Can't bring myself to work or do anything at home, either. I also am starting to find that I am nauseated from the heat and kind of whiney.
This better go away:hissy:
I have no time to be sick and I am supposed to have vacation next week:hissy:
Pleeease let me feel better! I neeeeed my vacation!
OK, rant over.


----------



## znwinnie

Hello Ladies, 

Hope everyone is well. 

Well now don't think I'm odd, but I have now taken to measuring my bump to see if all these people who comment on it getting bigger are right. 

So last saturday it was 35", last monday it was 36" and yesterday I 'felt' a bit bigger and it was 37". (These are round my belly button). My OH looks at me like I'm going crazy with a measuring tape round my tummy! It's quite interesting seeing how quick it grows, must say I got a fright getting an inch bigger in 2 days! :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

znwinnie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Well now don't think I'm odd, but I have now taken to measuring my bump to see if all these people who comment on it getting bigger are right.
> 
> So last saturday it was 35", last monday it was 36" and yesterday I 'felt' a bit bigger and it was 37". (These are round my belly button). My OH looks at me like I'm going crazy with a measuring tape round my tummy! It's quite interesting seeing how quick it grows, must say I got a fright getting an inch bigger in 2 days! :rofl:

You're brave, girl...no way no chance am I puting a measuring tape around my giant gut. It would only make me cry:rofl:


----------



## Maffie

I have no motivation either, I think I will if I get another sick note next week. Worried about the stress of going back to work. Crackers I know I ended up in tears just thinking about it.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> I have no motivation either, I think I will if I get another sick note next week. Worried about the stress of going back to work. Crackers I know I ended up in tears just thinking about it.

I know how you feel hun. I got like this last week - really did not want to go back to all that stress and unhappiness. The Dr should be very understanding....mine just said to say when your maternity leave would start and they'll write a note up to it if necessary!! 

Hope it's all ok hun x


----------



## aimee-lou

:happydance::happydance: Exciting stuff! 

Hubby is starting to look at hi uni placements and as I said earlier, he was getting very excited about it. We have a plan that he's going to look into when he gets home tonight. 

While I was on the phone to him, his office phone rang so he went. He just called me back and he has been asked to apply for a much higher ranking position. He really doesn't know what to think now but he's so excited as he's been so stuck in a rut at work. 

I'm so excited for him.....so many options for him to think about and all that with becoming a Daddy too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chaos

*Sends some nesting motivation out to everyone*

Have some of mine, I have too much!!! haha.


----------



## baby.love

Heya girls :wave:

Honeysunshine :hugs: 
Chaos .. have you asked it to be moved so we dont need a new thread in 3rd? 

Well girls i feel like crappity crap today, i am so tired and full of hayfever which is making me feel rotten... The only thing getting me through the day is knowing that Freya is viable tomorrow :happydance: ... 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Chaos

baby.love said:


> Chaos .. have you asked it to be moved so we dont need a new thread in 3rd?

Yup, to "Pregnancy Club" as it will take us a month until we all move over to the 3rd Tri.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie I know how you feel babe :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls...having spoken to Occy Health this morning (have a proper appt on Thursday) it seems like Im going to be getting signed off work til I start my maternity leave. I love to do crafty things so was thinking I might do some personalised room canvas's and door hangers. Do you think people would buy them if they were good enough? I am going to make one for James's room.


----------



## HoneySunshine

thats a brilliant idea!!

Id buy one if i knew the sex :blush:


----------



## HoneySunshine

they wanted to sign me off til my mat leave too :hissy:

Im now back at work - after all my kicking up a fuss! 2 months, 2 weeks and 3 days left to go! :rofl: didnt take long for me to start that countdown!


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> Hey girls...having spoken to Occy Health this morning (have a proper appt on Thursday) it seems like Im going to be getting signed off work til I start my maternity leave. I love to do crafty things so was thinking I might do some personalised room canvas's and door hangers. Do you think people would buy them if they were good enough? I am going to make one for James's room.

Sounds good hun, I used to love crafts but not feeling it at the moment. I have hundreds of items to list on ebay when I get motivated


----------



## Maffie

I hope im signed off next week. If im signed off for 6 weeks I can then start maternity. Im tempted to cash in all my leave left for this year which is 2 weeks worth, could put that towards my cloth nappies.


----------



## jlosomerset

littlekitten8 said:


> Hey girls...having spoken to Occy Health this morning (have a proper appt on Thursday) it seems like Im going to be getting signed off work til I start my maternity leave. I love to do crafty things so was thinking I might do some personalised room canvas's and door hangers. Do you think people would buy them if they were good enough? I am going to make one for James's room.

Hi hun, I would definately be interested in a canvas for babys room and a door hanger for my big boys room, now that they are sharing!! x


----------



## littlekitten8

Coolio. Will have to look into it some more. Having a really bad day with my back today. Have had several points today where my legs are quite numb which is horrid.


----------



## pip holder

Aah :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone that needs them today - seems like we're all a bit doldrummy :blush:
I'm a psychopath this week- having really impressive mood swings and scaring everyone shouting, it's quite fun actually :rofl: :rofl:

Hope we all have a lovely evening (or morning/afternoon)

Oh and Baby.love I was in hysterics that you're up to pram number 3 but then realised that technically the first two belonged to Toby and Amy not Freya so it would have been mean of you to not get her one :rofl: :rofl: x


----------



## littlekitten8

Was thinking of making personalised framed birth details too. So like name, date and time of birth, weight and length. Cant wait to get started now that Ive come up with the plan lol.

Pip - that is a very good point lol. Love the reasoning!


----------



## pip holder

:blush: I try.. :blush: 
:rofl:
Have spoken to two pregnant buddies and we're all interested in the craft thing so looks like you'll be inundated here!! x


----------



## aimee-lou

Sounds like we're all getting crafty! 

I've bought this cross-stitch kit to do! Thankfully our names that we have chosen all start with the same letter so I can still make it before bubs gets here! :rofl:

We're having an 'animals' theme in the nursery, so farm animals and jungle animals will all be mixed up.....hubby keeps joking that our child, at school aged 5 will be asked what animals you find on a farm and will answer in all seriousness...'a giraffe'! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Grr will remember to add pics one day! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







327e_1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## charlottesma

finally had my scan and it's another boy!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations Charlottesma!! :blue:


----------



## baby.love

pip holder said:


> Oh and Baby.love I was in hysterics that you're up to pram number 3 but then realised that technically the first two belonged to Toby and Amy not Freya so it would have been mean of you to not get her one :rofl: :rofl: x

:rofl: :rofl: Oh hun i know how bad am i?! But in all honesty if the 1st private scan hadnt screwed up i would of kept my strawberry quinny :cry: I loved that pram but didnt think it was right for a boy.. But i love the new one so fingers crossed its a keeper :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

pip holder said:


> :blush: I try.. :blush:
> :rofl:
> Have spoken to two pregnant buddies and we're all interested in the craft thing so looks like you'll be inundated here!! x

Thats great :)

Re selling them to people on here, just be careful because I Pm'd Wobbles last week about selling my nursery letters to a few on here that wanted me to make some and she said no, not allowed to get business via BnB basically. Don't mean you can't do it via FB tho if people are added :)

I just don't want to see you get in trouble. :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

I'm in the processes of finishing a butterfly mobile at the moment. Not quite happy with it tho.

I've brought some picture frames too and had the idea of making a birth stats one.

I love crafty things.


----------



## littlekitten8

Thanks for the heads up Chaos. Was gonna sell them on eBay mostly but will certainly consider the Facebook thing.


----------



## littlekitten8

Here is the quick sketch ive done this evening of the design for James's room door hanger. He is having the Mamas and Papas Light of the Moon range.
 



Attached Files:







james room plaque.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cinnamongirl

Good Evening ladies!

Hope everyone's had a lovely day. I've been suffering all day long! I feel soooo tired and my back is just killin me! Has anyone else had days like this? Please tell me it's only temporary...I'd hate to think that I'm entering 3rd Tri and all my days will be like this! Does anyone have any tips to help a sore back? Normally I'd have a hot bath, but it's just not gonna happen, as it's over 30 degrees today! And here I thought I was getting my energy back...sigh, well it was a nice week!

Have a great night gals!


----------



## amandas

So excited... have just ordered our buggy!!! We've gone for the mothercare My3 with the maxi-cosi car seat! And whilst we were there, we ordered a crib too!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's not cheap though this baby business is it?!?!?!?


----------



## Chaos

C-girl ~ My back is horrific tonight. I got stuck on the floor last night haha.

I'm off to get an adjustment tomorrow as this does not feel like my "normal" sciatica, this just really hurts to do anything.

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well told OH I was feeling a bit down yesterday (well broke into tears thinking about work) so he said be washed and dressed by the time I get home. We got a bus and went to the city. Where we had dinner (starbucks panini and a cake) then off to the cinema.

Saw the new star trek film while stuffing myself with nacchos and popcorn. Gosh the film was excellent. Half way through when it got action packed and a bit noisy baby kicked me hard till the end, was quite amusing as I jumped from a few of the kicks.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie - sounds like you had a nice time yesterday! Glad baby enjoyed the movie! :rofl:

Chaos - I hope they get your back sorted :hugs:

Morning ladies, 

How are we all today? I'm ok today...I'm really liking the sunshine, just not the heat that comes with it. I need more summery clothes - may have to splurge a little on ebay before my summer hols next month!! :rofl:

Hubby has a day off tomorrow and is on an early today so he'll be home by 2! :happydance: a whole day and a half with hubby at home. Off shopping this aft for a few supplies then we're having a day at home, chilling out and enjoying being together. Feels like we've not seen each other in a month! :dohh:

I also may have ordered a handmade cardigan for LO yesterday. It was so lovely that I couldn't not get it. My lists are now level in length! Woohoo! :happydance:

Have a good ladies xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I hope none of you lot are bidding on an olive cose baby carrier on ebay right now (Aimee) :hissy:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> I hope none of you lot are bidding on an olive cose baby carrier on ebay right now (Aimee) :hissy:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


Nope you're safe from me! Already got one :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :wave:

I am so flipping happy today.. My beautifull little girl is viable and wow what a relief it is :)

Got the HV out today regarding my son, will pop back in later and catch up with you all..xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh 200 pages! 

Well done ladies! x


----------



## Maffie

Its all the revealing of ebay purchases aimee thats pushed up the page count :rofl:


Im in the mood to ebay.........


----------



## HoneySunshine

Doh!!! Ive just been out bid :hissy:


----------



## Maffie

bid again!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I cant really afford anymore :(

It was on for 99p no-one bid at all, it has an hour left - I stuck £20 on and within 15 mins it's got 14 bids on!! - I was just beaten by 15th :hissy:


----------



## Maffie

Ive missed loads on there recently. Im on a tight budget and keep getting outbid.


----------



## helz81

Hi girls,
I had a horrible day yesterday. It started Monday night actually..I posted on here that I had heartburn..well it went on for hours n hours and I couldn't breathe right..bump was hard as a rock up at the top! Went to bed still suffering..couldn't get to sleep untill I think I exhausted myself with all the tossin and turning and I started to drift off..only to be woken by my son crying saying his throat and chest were hurting. OH got up and gave him some medicine and saw him back into bed but he wouldn't settle,wouldn't stop crying. I went into him and lay with him on his bed for a while to calm him down but within 30mins of me getting back into my own bed he was up again crying. It was much the same for the whole night. 7.30am came and time to get up but he said he couldn't. He was as white as a sheet and was struggling to breathe (he has occasional outbursts of asthma,when he has had a cold or something) So he went on his inhaler and I phoned the doctors to get him an appointment. Took daughter to school,then on route to the docs he was sick..luckily he had said he felt sick before we left so we were prepared with an empty plastic marg container! He was getting worse in the doctors waiting room so I asked if he could be seen as a priority cos he was gasping for breath! Were seen shortly after and told to take him straight to hospital (30miles away though,as our local is rubbish!!!!) Rung hubby,he said come for me,I'm coming,I'll drive. More drama...hubby had to pull over onto the hard shoulder of the motorway for a few mins on the way cos he said he came over all faint! 
When we got to the childrens ward they were waiting for us and got him onto SATS machine straight away which showed his sats were under 92 so sraight onto nebullizer. He was also given steroid medicine for his lungs and another nebullizer session. He improved abit but not enough for them to be happy,he was on hourly observation and 10puffs of inhaler. After 6hours we were moved onto a ward,then finally a doctor agreed to dischsrge him at 9pm.
I was prepared to have to stay in the night with him though (have done before) as when they did the staff shift change,the night nurse came round to say hello and that she would be looking after our ward tonight.
We were waiting another half an hour for the discharge letter and supplies of inhalers ect..so when we finally got home and into our beds it was such a relief:sleep: I slept like a baby all night long,while hubby got up twice to do inhaler with Ellis (he still on 4hourly)
He's fine today,but Ive kept him off school another day for him to recover fully..he is so tired out after having to work sooo hard yesterday just to breathe,my poor little man.


----------



## jo_79

Morning everyone, just back from my consultant appointment and scan - i am viable today at 24 weeks even though baby is measuring closer to 25 weeks! He's got super long legs too! Consultant is so impressed that i dont have to go back in 2 weeks as originally planned but she wants me back in 4 weeks.


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> I cant really afford anymore :(
> 
> It was on for 99p no-one bid at all, it has an hour left - I stuck £20 on and within 15 mins it's got 14 bids on!! - I was just beaten by 15th :hissy:


You need to go to sniper school! :rofl: My hubby taught me a few tricks on ebay and it's saved me one heck of a lot of money. Thing about ebay is that there's always another to bid on. 

Sorry you missed it.


----------



## baby.love

Oh Helz hun what a nightmare :hugs: I hope your son is ok and i hope you are too xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Helz :hugs: Asthma is horrid, id of wanted to get an ambulance! Glad you managed to get some sleep you must be worn out.


Jo thats great news about the scan :happydance:


----------



## helz81

Thanks Babylove :hugs: Im fine, and Ethans fine too going by the amount of kicks he's dealing!


----------



## h702

helz, hope your all feeling better. scary stuff all that x

good news about your scan jo, my lo has long legs too :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Helz :hugs:

Aimee - Im normally a top sniper, but Im at work, so couldnt sit on here with seconds left to go today :hissy: :cry:


----------



## keerthy

@ Helz.... hope ur son is doing fine now!!!! my :hugs: to him!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Helz :hugs: Hope you're all doing better today. 

honeysunshine - aw that's a shame. I'm sure a better one will come up soon that will be cheaper! 

I feel better now....I've just ironed all of hubby's shirts, sorted all of the washing, cleaned the kitchen, put the mirror back up in the bathroom and put a load of washing up away. Feel better now! :rofl: I think I'm getting a bit of OCD! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

How can you be so motivated??

I cant even be bothered to get out of jim-jams (working from home you see)


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> How can you be so motivated??
> 
> I cant even be bothered to get out of jim-jams (working from home you see)

I think I feel a bit guilty for being at home while hubby is at work. On his days off we do nothing so while he's at work I feel like it's my job to make sure the house is nice. Give it time....it'll wear off soon! :rofl:

I still watch Jeremy Kyle everyday in my PJ's though! :rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

Hi girls...just stopping in to say hello. Long shitty day of work ahead for me. Have to entertain the boss all day:(
No fun for me. 
Hope everyone has a great day, and I am off to be tortured!


----------



## Maffie

Im addicted to Jeremy Kyle :blush:

Im almost dressed :rofl: just need a t-shirt but just my mum on the phone and then had non-MIL on the phone for ages for a chat. We never do that!!!!!

Right need to warm some lasagne im starving.


----------



## aimee-lou

Ooooh Lasagne!! Can I have some!? 

We have Texan Pie (leftover chilli made into a Cottage Pie) for tea. I tried my hand at Mexican Rice last night and I think it worked quite well....a little too much tomato but was really nice. I've just realised that I have lost a t-shirt. Wonder where that's gone.....

Off to look for it them make jacket spud for lunch. Starving!!!!! :rofl: I may wait and get a pork pie from the shops this afternoon....have a craving for one!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Bump creators! :)

Guess what today is?! DOUBLE FIGURES DAY!! Yes, officially only 99 days left till Miss. Autumn is supposed to be here. Fantastic milestone :)

Today I have the Chiro at 3. Back actually kept me up last night Gah. Stupid thing.

Still no answer from StirCrazy. I think I'll try Wobbles on Friday, rather than bothering him again, failing that I think one of the Mods can move it, anyone know a specific helpful mod?

Maffie ~ I loved the new Star Trek. TOTALLY have a crush on young spock haha. Transformers 2 came out here last night and on Friday is "My sisters keeper" I can't wait to see that. I had a total emotional break down for like 3 weeks after reading the book, I can't even think what its going to be like seeing it whilst pregnant.

Aimee ~ Enjoy "Hubby day" :) 200 pages? wow. It only shows up at 50 on mine as I have 40 posts to a page haha. I'm lazy about clicking ;)

Baby.Love & Jo ~ Congrats on 24 weeks :hugs:

Helz ~ Argh I had that horrid horrid HB for 2 days next week. I'm sorry your lil man felt so ill. Glad he's feeling better now tho :hugs:

Ok I'm off to shower. Have a great day! :)


----------



## Maffie

ooooh I love the pastry and jelly on pork pies, not fussed on the meat!

Its aubergine and courgette lasagne, going to make risotto for tea I think. Im food obsessed!!!


----------



## Maffie

Chaos I so cant wait for my sisters keeper, definitely going to see that one!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im dressed!! and Ive finished work for the day.....

hmmm, now to get motivated....glad I cant stand tennis - Id never get ANYTHING done :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay I want to go watch My Sisters Keeper too. Love Jodi Picoult. Off into town in a minute to go see the council and then we are going to go swimming. Hoping it will help to relieve some of the back pain.


----------



## baby.love

Goooooooood afternoon ladies

Well the health visitor has been and she is really pleased with Ethan :) he has some problems which could be down to Aspergers Syndrome and not ADHD as 1st thought. Since we saw her 2 weeks ago we have put some changes in place and she said he is like a different child, so we are holding off from the paediatrician for now and seeing her again in 2 months :happydance: 

Today really is a great day... xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> ooooh I love the pastry and jelly on pork pies, not fussed on the meat!
> 
> Its aubergine and courgette lasagne, going to make risotto for tea I think. Im food obsessed!!!

I too am food obsessed. The Jelly is the best bit but it's so hard to get a decent pork pie nowdays!! :hissy: I love them cold with pickle or hot with mushy peas......I'm not fussy....I just want Pork Pie!! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

aimee-lou said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> ooooh I love the pastry and jelly on pork pies, not fussed on the meat!
> 
> Its aubergine and courgette lasagne, going to make risotto for tea I think. Im food obsessed!!!
> 
> I too am food obsessed. The Jelly is the best bit but it's so hard to get a decent pork pie nowdays!! :hissy: I love them cold with pickle or hot with mushy peas......I'm not fussy....I just want Pork Pie!! :rofl:Click to expand...



Clamps pork pies on Barnsley market are the best, They sell out fast though. hmmmm must ask mum to get some in next time I visit.


----------



## aimee-lou

Best ones I've tasted were from Huddersfield. My hubby did his PCV training there and brought them back for me one day. They are scrummy but 3 hours round trip is a bit excessive! :rofl: May try the bakery in town....hmmmmm Pork Pie! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

Lol, all this talk of pork pies is making me drool!


----------



## littlekitten8

Well bang goes my nice relaxing day. Got home from town to find the glass in the front door broken! Think its kids cos nothing is missing but still really bloody annoying as I had to phone and get the letting agents to come replace it. Grr Grr Grr. They have a bloke coming round today to put up a board and measure for the new piece of glass.


----------



## h702

i was crying loads when i read the book 'my sisters keeper' , it was a bit close to home at the time tho i suppose so may not be quite a wreck now!! My mam gave me one of her kidneys x


----------



## bonfloss

Having a great day. Found out I can continue on normal hours at work up to maternity leave and return on 18 (job share) after maternity. I was under impression I had to return on what hours I left on so was planning on reducing hours before I left but was a bit worried about mat pay. Also, had 22 week check up with GP. Alll fine, measuring normal so no more hang ups about being small and babys heartbeat also as it should be. :happydance: :happydance:

To top it off, OH has just lit BBQ and we are sitting with ipod on waiting on burgers :)

Hope everyone else having good day.
xx


----------



## Maffie

Im feeling upset at the moment, OH may have to go work away, means id only see him at weekends and every other is taking up with his sons, so I feel like we wont have a life together. Not sure I can do it. Its not just for a few weeks it would be ongoing 6 monthly.

I actually think i'd rather be single than see my OH one evening a week. :cry: doesn't help some of the stresses we have on us at the moment. Am I crazy thinking i'd be better off alone.


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww Maffie you poor thing. I think the only person who can answer that question is you. We had a similar dilemma in that we could have moved to be near OH's family so I would have some more support but he didnt wanna leave his job so would have had an hour and a half commute to work. So he would have stayed at work 5 days a week. I told him I would rather stay near him and not have family around and actually be able to be a family, him me and the baby.


----------



## eswift

Aww Maffie...

What a situation to be in? It's all something to think about... I hope you find a happy medium soon 

OH is working nights starting at 10pm each night during the week, at the moment no overtime come a weekend. We see each other only during the evening now, which is more than we used to when he worked nights for the old company. He used to start on nights at 5pm so we didn't see his at all during that 2 weeks... I kind of think that we're better off now, and we get the weekend..

The house is coming along now, as is my bump!! I've almost painted 2 rooms completely.. I couldn't finish either as builders still have jobs to do near the windows...


----------



## amandas

Just wondered how many people are doing the whole NCT antenatal thing? We'd decided not to because of the cost but we went to friends for dinner tonight who said it was the best pre-baby money they spent and would definitely recommend it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## amandas

Oops, sorry pregnancy brain!!! I had actually intended to start a new post with that -sorry!!!!!:blush:


----------



## bickers

hi hope ur all wel just saw the first page and noticed the babys sex nxt to our names....

im having a GIRL just to get the numbers up a bit as thr seeems to be ssoooooo many boys over the past few years!!! Girl Power xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, this job opening in OH's company is 3 1/2 hours away by train. I dont like being in Manchester alone as I was violently mugged last summer and its knocked me quite a bit. OH's family is at down in shropshire and mine in yorkshire so would mean im very alone. 

Guess i'll have to wait and see what happens.

I dont mind shifts eswift I used to work nights so many on so many off as an ambulance controller. Im tempted after baby comes to go back to similar work.

On a positive note im turning into a washer woman :rofl: I dont know how we wear so many things!!!


----------



## sam76

Morning all , how we all feeling , hope everyone is well xxx im 26 weeks today, yipppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeee, also we have our 3d/4d scan tonight at 6pm, to see our little boy George xxxxxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Bonfloss, amazing news babe :dance: glad the midwife has reassured you too

Maffie, Im sorry about OH babe, I wouldnt make any decisions now though :hugs:
I work in fire control, its ideal for when I go back full time, coz its 2 days, 2 nights, 4 days off - 50 hours squidged into that time mind :shock: - I reckon the 14.5hr nights wont be such a killer once Ive got newborn experience though :rofl:

Amandas - I dont think we'll be doing NCT classes either :shrug: not made up our minds yet though

Bickers - congrats on :pink:

Sam76 - say hi to George for me! :kiss:

eswift - check you out!! Ill have to get you over to decorate my nursery :rofl:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Feeling a bit tired and hayfevery today but also good as I forced myself out of bed and got my ass into work!

Maffie - It sounds difficult but I'm sure it will be best see how things go, don't make any rush decisions just yet, once you get into that new routine he may realise and decide its not for the best.

Amandas - I dont think we'll be doing NCT classes either although I really want to, it depends on times as my oh is a HGV driver and starts work at 2am, meaning he is in bed for 8pm every evening! I'm worries all the classes in my area will be full too :(

Bickers - excellent news about your little girl

eswift - where does your energy come from?!? 

Right, I'm off to eat a yummy toasted current teacake. Lo is much more active today :happydance:


----------



## eswift

Morning All!!

I'm not sure where the energy thing has sprung from either??? Think it's a case of needs must, Dad would normally do the decorating for me, but as he can't I'll have to do what I can, when I can... OH is trying to save his holiday up for when babe arrives as he won't qualify for paternity pay as he won't have worked long enough (and I'm not to sure if he'd even get as he's agency anyway??)

My day at the moment starts at 5am, and finishes about 9/10pm depending on how long I can keep my eyes open... Guess I'll be ready for whatever babe decides to throw at me....

I'm on leave after this week for 2 weeks, I'm looking forward to my day starting slightly later... Must admitte that I'm hoping for a miracle to happen too as I'd like for us to be able to move back home in the next 2 weeks too... Guess we'll have to see how close we get to that one happening... I really hope we won't be too far off...

Anyway, sounds like we're all very busy with bits and pieces. Any how best go start the ironing... Have a lovely day all...


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Eswift, the leave will be a welcome break - even if you spend the whole time sleeping!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Crikey, it's taken me about 40 minutes to catch up on a weeks worth of posts! I was away with hubby on business lst week and only popping in and out briefly. Helz, I hope your wee boy is on the road to recovery now. My brother was hospitalised a few times with asthma and its just a horrible situation. 

Maffie, sounds like things are not working out too great for you just now :hug: I'm sure the answers will become clear shortly and you'll make the decisions best for you all. 

I went for my 20 week scan on Monday and I am on team pink! I'm thrilled to bits and starting to think now about buying things. I am quite jealous with all you girls sniping ebay bargains but I am just reluctant to buy things too early :dohh:

Ah well, having been sat here all morning I really need to go and get a washing on and get organised! I am catching up with one of my best friends today, she's not seen me since early in the pregnancy when she didn't know I was pregnant so it will be nice for her to see the bump!

Chaos, can you make me pink on the dates page? Thanks!!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps,

Ok first and foremost, 26 WEEKS TODAY!!! Officially now a 3rd trimester girl. I'm still gonna hang about here tho as well as be over there, cause everyone I know is here haha.

I'm off for an adjustment this morning. I went to a different Chiro from my boss yesterday (Partly because shes out of network and don't take insurance and when I leave there in Aug I can't afford 70 bucks a pop out of pocket) My "SI Joint" is basically foobared and all locked up cause of the weight of the baby. This new one had a thing called a "traction bed" EVERY pregnant woman should have one. You lay down on it and it goes up and down your back massaging and kneading so to loosen your spine. I got a little audiance as it woke Autumn up and she was making my belly look like the surface of a water bed haha.

I got eaten alive by bloody mozzies last night, I have 6 bites on one leg and 4 on the other :hissy: Itchy!!!

Maffie ~ Aww I'm sorry about your husbands work :( :hugs:

Sam ~ How did the scan go?

Eswift ~ Thats the 2nd tri nesting energy haha.

Lazy Leo ~ Welcome to the pink team and welcome back! I'll update the front page when I get back from the Chrio :)

Ok I'm off to be clicked and cracked. Have a great morning (or afternoon in your cases!) :hug:


----------



## znwinnie

:wohoo::wohoo:24 Weeks today!


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, just home from hospital. Had a little bleed so had an Anti-D injection. Gosh that needle seemed big. They fed me lunch too so no need to make my own.

OH didnt get the job in reading which im happy about. Although im sure it will of knocked his confidence. Its made me a little happier.

Going to have a nice relaxing afternoon and hopefully win a moses basket im bidding on today.

Just got 2 tankinis in the post off ebay and they look brand new.


----------



## pip holder

yaaay Chaos and Znwinnie :happydance: :happydance: 
Thrilled for you both - Chaos let us know how you get on with your crick cracking as I'm thinking of trying a chiro at the mo, oh and can you put me down as yellow for the storkies please.

:hugs: :hugs: Maffie, glad you're having a better time today and am glad you haven't got the missing OH problem to worry about now!

I'm off work today as literally can't walk with this horrible back/leg problem, wish Titch would shift over a bit, it's got hiccups at the moment which is making me giggle. Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## h702

had my 23week scan this morning. all was well and my lil man weighs 1lb5. anyone else know the weights? Next scan in 3 weeks :)


----------



## Maffie

Pip I find getting on my hands and knees and rocking side to side shifts baby, might be worth trying. It gets bubs off my sciatic nerve


----------



## HoneySunshine

I booked a 4D scan (not for sexing purposes) on 24th July :yipee: Im soooo excited!!

4 weeks tmrw!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening ladies, 

How are we today? 

I've had a bit of a mixed day. I got the 'verdict' from my complaint today and lets just say it left a lot to be desired. I was very upset most of this morning by it and to be honest I could have done without it. But, at least now we can react. Going to get the letter scanned in etc and do a response over the weekend. Just got to get to Monday 6th July to be able to claim SMP.....not too far off. 

On the nice side hubby had the day off. We decided to spend the day in the garden so hubby has mowed the lawn. We went and got some weedkiller (which hubby dispensed) and a new pair of shears and I have cut back all the hedges where they were getting in the way. We've decided to treat ourselves to a BBQ for the summer as we really like BBQ and never blooming use the garden. (Plus argos have them for cheap!! :rofl:) 

So a mixed day.....hope everyone has had a nice day. It's been so lovely, I have had a lovely afternoon! xx


----------



## jlosomerset

HoneySunshine said:


> I booked a 4D scan (not for sexing purposes) on 24th July :yipee: Im soooo excited!!
> 
> 4 weeks tmrw!!

Me too hun, just booked it for 9th July, 2 weeks today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Mines just over a weeks away cant wait now :happydance:
Is anyone else feeling really tired? since i hit 2nd tri i just feel soo tired and just cant concerntrate on anything at all not good with my last week at college and still an assignment to finish :comp:.
im off to have an relaxing :shower: then watch some crap on tv :hugs:xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Oh girls, I'm so hacked off with work at the mo:hissy:

I had decided to finish 3 weeks before due date and take holiday till SMP stepped in after 3 weeks and go back after 6 months but the way they are treating me at the mo am seriously considering finishing asap and taking the full 9 months off.

As I only work part time my SMP is hardly any different to my salary so there is no benefit to me in only taking 6 months I was doing it to 
a) save my sanity from been at home with 3 kids
b) boost my prospects with the company by showing that I am willing to return and put in the hours

But basically they have turned into complete shits so am wondering why I am bothering been Mrs Nice only to be treated like this, I am been shot down because I voice my opinion and they dont like it to put it in the shortened version!!!

Am due at work tomorrow and really dont want to go in, I already know from a colleague that there is a shtty email sat waiting for me and I know that I cant bite my tongue if there is something in it that I dont like:hissy:

Sorry for the rant girls but knew you would understand x


----------



## eswift

:hug:To all you girls who are having a rough time at work:hug:

I feel rather guilty, sorry... Work have been and are still being really sweet, all in all they are looking after me... I even had one of the bosses today tell me that in my 'condition' I shouldn't be decorating... I just laughed and said I have a really small set of sets and a really good roller on a long pole so no bending or climbing high for me, plus needs must; Daddy would have done it but after his op and heart attacks he can't. So I'll just have to do it myself slowly... Boss just then said fair enough, just be careful and look after yourself. You should be taking it easy... Sweet!!

I hope everything works out right soon for everyone...


----------



## jo_79

jlosomerset said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> I booked a 4D scan (not for sexing purposes) on 24th July :yipee: Im soooo excited!!
> 
> 4 weeks tmrw!!
> 
> Me too hun, just booked it for 9th July, 2 weeks today:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

me too! mines on 20th july :)


----------



## sam76

hello all!!! had our 3d/4d scan tonight and it was amazing!!!!!! he was moving about, all is well and i cannot stop smiling!!!!!


----------



## znwinnie

My work has been brilliant too, in fact too brilliant. I'm an ass. manager (of Domino's) but the manager wants to chuck me in the office now to deal with paperwork, but I'd rather be out front of the shop until a bit later on. 

Also I worked there for over 6 years, left last year to go to university to study nursing, but couldn't afford nursing after a while so went back to my work. 2 weeks later I found out I was pregnant. Oops. :blush:
I miss the SMP cut off by a couple of weeks but my boss has said he'll happily pay me it (he can claim most of it back but it still saves me a big hassle). Although I have noticed now he would have to tell HMRC that I'd been there since before the cut off point, so not sure if it will be possible after all.

They've all been brilliant, even if I prob do try to do too much to prove I still can. 

Sorry totally rambling now! Off to bed.


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls, 

Just got back from seeing Transformers. It was pretty awesome. 
Was freaking hot here today, car told me 107 .. thats about 41c GAH.

Znwinnnie ~ Congratulations on 24 weeks :)

Pip ~ Chiro was great. He was really happy with the improvement in my back since yesterday. He's given me some back stretches to do and told me to ice each night before bed. I gotta see him twice next week the it will prolly turn to weekly until baby is born. If any of you have *any* chronic back pain, I highly recommend getting adjustment.

He said a lot of the time the SI Joint problem can be mistaken for sciatica and it just needs unlocking. The reason the SI joint gets locked is because the ligaments become lax in pregnancy and the weight of the baby pushes down on it, speading out the pelvis. 

h702 ~ Glad the scan went well!

The stretch he gave me for the SI joint is to lay on my back and pull (one leg at a time) my left leg to my chest (or as far as it will go with pregnant belly so not to put pressure on it) then pull it towards the belly button slightly so it opens up your back joints. Hold it for 20 seconds and do the same with the other leg. Set of 3, twice a day. It really works.

HoneySunshine ~ We have ours on the 18th. I'm so freaking excited.

Aimee ~ Well what was ther verdict? I'm sorry its not what you were looking for.

Jlo ~ Sorry you're having such a tough time at work. :hugs:

Sam ~ Be sure to post pictures! :)

Ok I need to hit the sack. I gotta be at work by 8. Ick.


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, ooooh all these 4D scans are exciting. Not having one myself, but do get to see bubs again next week with another NHS scan :happydance:

I won a moses basket and stand last night and comes with a room thermometer and a set of bedding blankets and teddy all of which are new, so just need to get a new mattress for it.

The bedding set alone in babies r us is £25 so I feel I got a true bargain for the lot. I didnt want to use a moses baket but OH things they are fine.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie, Yay for bargains!! :happydance:

Chaos, I put a full post on my thread in Home Life etc (link in my signature). Basically they have found against me and I have to appeal. Apparently I'm a nasty piece of work that needs taking down a peg or two according to them. I'm a member of a workplace bullying forum and they said it's pretty much par for the course. 

Well I'm up bright and early thanks to bubs! S/he has been kicking me for an hour solid while I've been lying in bed, so I decided to get up and come on here! :rofl:

Congrats to all those girls who are having 4D scans. We've decided not to go for any extra scans so the next time we meet bubs will be in October.....but I am jealous of you all seeing bubs in all the detail! 

Have a good day ladies! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yeah we werent gonna have a 4D but coz Im high risk pregnancy we've had to cancel our holiday as Im not longer allowed to fly...all our friends are still going, it was a group thing - it was all booked before I knew I was preggo....so DH thought it would cheer me up...we booked it for when we were meant to be away :dance:

Aimee - Im off to read your thread now...Im sorry they're still being mean :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

How many Muslin Squares do you think we need to buy? They seem very expensive so I'm looking for bargains. Is 12 enough?


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is ok.

Aimee - God thats awful. Some people are so nasty.

Well I suppose I ought to give you an update on Occupational Health appointment yesterday. The lady was lovely and said I shouldnt be doing nights or long days because of the pain I am in. She wants me to just do 3 early shifts a week and has said that if work arent happy with that then she will sign me off for good. Have to go back and see her in a couple of weeks. Dreading phoning my boss to tell her cos she is a bit of a dragon.

On the upside....I ate dinner with Dame Judi Dench last night! Well on the table next to her anyway. She is so lovely and even smiled at me lol.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, check you out mixing with celebs!! 

Sorry about work hun :hugs: good news though!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ooh I love a bit of hob-nobbing! Judi Dench.....posh! 

And good news about work. I'm sure your boss will be fine....after all it's like it or lump it! :hugs:


----------



## Kaites

h702 said:


> had my 23week scan this morning. all was well and my lil man weighs 1lb5. anyone else know the weights? Next scan in 3 weeks :)


We had a scan last week (24weeks) and baby was 1lb11oz. They had a growth chart thingy on the doctor's print out and baby was around the 70th percentile- glad to see she's growing but hoping she's not too enormous by the time October rolls around!!!

Got back our amnio results the other day and now we know with "genetic certainty" that it's a girl- although she was cooperative at the 20 week ultrasound, it's reassuring to know that all the pink outfits I've bought on eBay won't go to waste! Of course the amnio was reassuring in other ways too- baby's lung problem isn't due to a chromosomal issue.

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day and a relaxing weekend- fetal echocardiogram and pediatric cardiologist consult = long day at the hospital for us. Bright side is I get a day off work and will get to leave early for a girls weekend away with my mum- outlet shopping  Yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## Chaos

Urgh, the mornin' came around too fast.

I think we have a 6 ft mosquito hiding in our room because between last night and the night before I have about 8 bites on my legs. Driving me INSANE.

Maffie ~ Congrats on the win!

Aimee ~ God what arseholes. I'm sorry they came to that, how unprofessional for them to come out and actually say that. Makes me so mad. :hugs:

Littlekitten ~ Hope the phonecall with your boss goes well. Dame Judi Dench!! How cool!

Alright off to shower and in to work early. Have a great day ladies :)


----------



## Maffie

Hope work flies by for you chaos.

Aimee soon as you are on mat leave the better hun. That company sound shite

Littlekitten good news about just doing days.


Ive just phone GP and cant get an appointment before my sick note runs out so ive asked if they can just do another one, keeping fingers crossed they can, I have to phone back after 3 for the decision.

Just sat trying to write a must list of essentials I need to buy before baby arrives and not getting anywhere fast.

Hmmm might go stick some chips in the oven to help me :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Hope work flies by for you chaos.
> 
> Aimee soon as you are on mat leave the better hun. That company sound shite
> 
> Littlekitten good news about just doing days.
> 
> 
> Ive just phone GP and cant get an appointment before my sick note runs out so ive asked if they can just do another one, keeping fingers crossed they can, I have to phone back after 3 for the decision.
> 
> Just sat trying to write a must list of essentials I need to buy before baby arrives and not getting anywhere fast.
> 
> Hmmm might go stick some chips in the oven to help me :rofl:

Thanks, I'm thinking the same things! :rofl: I'm practically on leave now as my sick not is until I'm 29 weeks so I'm, for all intents and purposes, on my year off! :happydance: I just have to decide how to proceed now. 

List of essentials...I know the feeling. I had all the baby stuff out to 'play with' this morning (sounds like baby is a doll but I'm sure you understand) and I've been on ebay all morning adding stuff to my watch list to buy. I've bought a pram suit and looking at Muslin Squares and night-lights. There is just too much for 1 little person....how did cave men cope? :rofl:

Good idea on the chips...hubby is bringing me a pasty! I can't wait for 2pm when he gets here with it (I'm only with him for the food!!:rofl:)


----------



## Maffie

I luckily got a pramsuit in my massive auction bargain. £26 for 60+ items and it had the most gorgeous pramsuit in it.


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow you said it was a bargain but that's the bargain of the century!! Quite pleased with mine....was £4 incl postage but you win that one!! :rofl::happydance:


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: I feel an ebay moment coming on soon...... I love shopping far too much


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hi girls, Choas, you really need to find that Mossie and swat the thing. yuk, can't believe you are being chewed so badly. I hate mossies with a passion. 

Sorry to all you girls having a hard time with work, I hope things work out for you all soon. 

I actually saw my tummy move this morning. I'm not sure if it was kicks, elbows, or hiccoughs, but it was cool to see my tummy moving with the little one's movements.

Heading into town now to pick up a birthday present for a friend and might get my bounty pack from Boots - I feel more ready to start having things in the house now. I have my 11 yr old brother overnight tonight and my uncle is having a family BBQ tomorrow so its a busy couple of days. 

I got some of my amazon stuff in this morning, some bio-oil, baby belts for extending my jeans - though I don't think they'll work somehow as they seem rather small, a bando belt which gives me a layered look to my clothes and might give a small degree of back support too. Just waiting for my pregnancy pillow now. 

Right, best be off into town, catch up with you all later


----------



## Lazy Leo

I just typed up a big long update and I got a 'post is being moderated' message and it looks like my message hasn't got through. I don't understand and I'm a bit peeved!!
Have to run off now as need to get into town but will try to repost later :hissy:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> :rofl: I feel an ebay moment coming on soon...... I love shopping far too much

Ha ha that makes two of us! Just got this for £1.90! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4a90_2.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StirCrazy

Lazy Leo said:


> I just typed up a big long update and I got a 'post is being moderated' message and it looks like my message hasn't got through. I don't understand and I'm a bit peeved!!
> Have to run off now as need to get into town but will try to repost later :hissy:

There isn't many reasons why a post would get moderated. One of the reasons is if it mentions the author GF or any of her books (it is in our forum rules). For legal reasons I have edited your post.


----------



## StirCrazy

Moved this thread into Pregnancy Club (sorry for not answering the email about it). Took a while because we were trying to come up with a way to group all the teams/groups/clubs together but also let them have a dedicated area for TTC/Pregnancy/Groups etc (if that makes any sense).

Anyhooo put it in here until we figure out the best way to handle it :)


----------



## Chaos

StirCrazy said:


> Moved this thread into Pregnancy Club (sorry for not answering the email about it). Took a while because we were trying to come up with a way to group all the teams/groups/clubs together but also let them have a dedicated area for TTC/Pregnancy/Groups etc (if that makes any sense).
> 
> Anyhooo put it in here until we figure out the best way to handle it :)

Oh lovely, thank you! Its ok, I know you get busy and I didn't want to keep bugging you about it so asked a mod :)


----------



## Maffie

Where are the forum rules, ive been trying to find them and failed miserably


----------



## Chaos

Maffie said:


> Where are the forum rules, ive been trying to find them and failed miserably

Here you go lady https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/announcements.html

Heres the bit about that woman and her book. (I have NO clue who she is haha)

Due to legal reasons, posts about the author 'Gina Ford' or any of her books are not permitted on BabyandBump.com 

:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

ahhh found them, 

I think I have severe baby brain at the moment


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies,

What a flipping day so far... My laptop decided to give up the ghost this morning! Luckily its payday so my OH was down town buying a new PC this morning.. I am back to a desk top but its amazing and really high spec :D

Ebay bargains rock... We won a bundle of 120 items for £25 .. Nathan is picking it up tomorrow.. so my weekend will be filled with washing and sorting baby clothes.

Hope everyone is ok.. I am off to have a catch up xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Ok, that confused me!! 

Move a thread just as I'm at my ditsy-est!! :rofl:

Thanks for getting this moved!!


----------



## Maffie

I cant get used to looking in here I keep going to second tri :rofl: even though I have it in my subscribed threads.

Chaos no idea who she was either.

Just sat and eaten a punnet of yummy strawberries.......


----------



## Maffie

Well just had a phone call from my doctor (well shes covering while my doc is on mat leave) And she has signed me off for another month. I explained id be in to see her soon as my asthma has started to play up a little.

I just need to collect my sicknote and send in to work, so that signs me off upto 27 weeks. I think she likes doing it monthly so she keeps her hand in so to speak as ive been quite down. I cant believe the relief I get from getting a note. It certainly eases the stress.


----------



## pip holder

G.F is the author of a popular parenting book who recently won a libel action against a parenting website so our SC and Wobbles are probably just playing safe and encouraging no mention of her. (hope I haven't broken the rules with this!!) :blush:


----------



## Chaos

Ah that makes sense.


----------



## Maffie

That reminds me of a judge judy I watched recently and this women left her shopping cart where it shouldnt be and it rolled away and hit a car, anyway she said it was God who did it as it was stationary when she let go of it..... Dont know why that reminded me of that show.


----------



## amandas

Ha ha Maffie your post just really made me laugh!!! Some people will just blame anyone else!

I'm feeing a bit behind re buying stuff after reading all your posts! Although i had an email from mothercare to say our buggy and crib have been dispatched so I'm hoping they arrive tomorrow when we're here, rather than next week when we're at work so we end up having to go and pick them up from somewhere!

We've got friends coming for a BBQ tonight so i should really be getting ready for that!!

I didn't know about G.F. either - i hadn't really realised that our posts were checked like that! Does someone really have to sit and read through them all?!?!?!?! What a job! I struggle just to keep up with this thread, let alone the whole forum! Lol!


----------



## Maffie

Key words or phrases will be caught by software im guessing, like a net nanny but for a forum.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Well just had a phone call from my doctor (well shes covering while my doc is on mat leave) And she has signed me off for another month. I explained id be in to see her soon as my asthma has started to play up a little.
> 
> I just need to collect my sicknote and send in to work, so that signs me off upto 27 weeks. I think she likes doing it monthly so she keeps her hand in so to speak as ive been quite down. I cant believe the relief I get from getting a note. It certainly eases the stress.

Well done on getting your sick note...I know what you mean about the relief you get from knowing you're off and not returning to the stress! Make the most of it!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well the heavens just opened here and we are having quite a down more :happydance: the muggy air is going!!!!

OH picked up the moses basket and its beautiful. I cant believe that with the moses basket, rocking stnad, extra bedding and new teddy and room thermometer theres nearly £100 worth :shy: I so love a bargain.

OH collected it with his bike (cycle) and a trailer and apparently they looked stunned! :rofl: we do everything by bike usually.


----------



## Neon

Argh - just spent ages looking for this - well a couple of mins.. :) How is everyone? Had a midwife appointment yesterday and heard bubs h/b again. The head is in my belly area and bottom by my appendix somewhere although it is moving all the time now. Although it says to ask your midwife something if you're not sure about things - I'm finding mine all very unhelpful! You ask a question and they don't have time or ring up another time; phone another midwife... I'm not asking anything tasking! I also forgot to ask for my MAT form which I'm annoyed about.
I want to do loads today like take lots of crap to the recycling place, but I can tell my o/h just wants to sit here and play online poker all day which is starting to hack me off. Is he going to be the same when there is a small baby here? I can hardly cope with a full-time job and pregnancy with the help he gives me atm... It also puts him in a shity mood f he loses. 
Anyway - we have a bbq at my girlfriends tonight if the weather stays nice. She's due in three weeks!
Have a great day!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww that totally confused me lol. Couldnt figure out why nobody had been posting...when all the while you had been and it just doesnt show up as new posts in 2nd tri lol. Feel like a prat now hehe. I am quite cross this morning cos I was going to go home to see my niece and nephews but OH threw a tantrum when I said about it again this morning so now Im not going.Was looking forward to it too :(


----------



## eswift

Good Morning all!!
What a day, been busy at work; finished work now for a whole 2 weeks!!!:happydance:

I've got a busy couple of weeks planned, not fully told OH what's to do; gonna tell him soon... I'm so hoping to get most of the house sorted so we can move back in very soon...

Hope you all have a good weekend...


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies 

Hope mums and bumps are all good :happydance:
Need some help on my thread if you can 
How much should i pack?? Hospital bag 
I know it seems too soon but feel have to get prepared just incase.

My last week at college next week so trying to get all my work finished and out the way today and then start to relax not sure yet but might make a start on my access course from home or may wait until bubs is born. Got so much to do still before he arrives like organise bedrooms, redecorate but its hard as i cant lift so have to ask everyone to help :hissy: im sure it will get done before baby arrives. Hope you all have good day xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi Mumof4 - I will be on your thread next as I've started to think about this too! Next week is decorating weekend and then when we get back from holiday the nursery should be aired off and we can move everything in! :happydance:

Just having a balanced breakfast of brioche, jam and a packet of rolo's! :rofl: I only want sweet this morning and can't face anything savoury...very odd. I think bubs has had a bit of a growth spurt. I could hardly move last night as all the muscles at the top of my stomach were really hard and tense. I've woken up this morning and we're ok but I think the bump has risen up quite a lot literally overnight. I feel flipping huge! May get hubby to take a bump shot for comparison! :rofl:

Hope we're all ok. Last night I had a little bit of a shopping spree on Ebay yesterday. Got nightlights, muslin squares and a couple of bits of clothes. I've almost run out of things on the list that I can get on ebay.......it's a sad day. I've got a horrid task ahead of me today though...I've got to write my appeal letter to work. I need to get hubby to print it off at work tomorrow so it will need to be done this afternoon....once that's done they've got 28 days to sort my appeal then we will see what happens. 

Have a good Saturday ladies xx:hugs:


----------



## helz81

Oooh we have a new home!
Just popping on quick,my son has a party to go to soon. Been out this morning to take the car for a sevice. Had a walk round the shops,bought some bio oil and other bits and pieces. Oh, managed to get one of the bargain mamas and papas swings from Argos yesterday, and collecting my bargain medela breast pump tommorow :happydance: Ive started to buy a pack of wipes and a pack of nappies in with my weekly shop,so by the time little Ethan arrives,we should have a stockpile to work through. He's moving around non stop just latley..it's really amusing watching my belly wobble when he kicks :rofl: and hubby got a few kicks to the old noggin last night :rofl:


----------



## Kte

Hello all,

Bought a baby book memories today from, its so cute!! Oh has started filling it in bless, glad he is getting more excited. Picked up a pram (though having problems opening it! help thread) and car seat as well from oh's old friend from an ex-workplace. 

Think the warm weather is keeping lo quiet today. Im looking forward to next week, another scan on Tuesday, midwife appointment on Wednesday and then soon its holiday time :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 
Well I've written my appeal letter so we will have to see what happens. Hubby is just making me a cuppa so I thought I would come and see what kind of weekend we're having. I've been through my list and it would appear I've run out of things that I'm willing to get on ebay! :cry: Looks like I'm going to have to secrete some baby clothes into the house to keep up with my 'fix' :rofl:

Have a good saturday night ladies......Off to go and raid the cupboards for something to eat!! xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Well i fixed the laptop so its back to the shop for the new PC :smug: 

I am hating this weather with a passion, just went to asda and my god its so hot out there, the screen in the car said it was 25 degrees outside :shock: On a good note though i have a yummy steak for tea, having some new potatos and salad with it :munch:

Off to the boot sale in the morning before it gets too hot... 

:hug: to you all xx


----------



## Maffie

Just bought some gorgeous newborn vests on ebay hmmm wonder how many I need. Someone make me write a list of to buys before I just keep buying for the fun of it!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie! Make A LIST!!! :rofl::rofl:

I'm off to 'play' with the stuff that arrived yesterday. I've got washing etc to do today though so I'd better make sure I get that done. I'm already in bad books with hubby (not seriously) because I didn't get up this morning to make his breakfast like normal. I really couldn't sleep last night and then I made the mistake of watching Forrest Gump on my own while hubby was asleep.....was crying like a baby when Bubba and Jenny both died! And when Lieutenant Dan 'Got new Legs!' :rofl::cry: Led me to have some of the strangest dreams I've ever had including picking my baby up from the creche in a plastic ASDA bag, and then in a 'It's a Wonderful life'-esque world where my hubby never existed! This was so vivid that I woke up, and because he was there next to me I burst out crying that he was 'not gone, but here'. He was so confused but when I explained he just said....'Oh these pregnancy hormones are wonderful aren't they'. By the time I'd sorted myself out and calmed down it was 15 minutes until he had to leave for work, so I promised him a nice tea. Hope he's not too mad at me! :rofl:

Anyway, hope everyone is ok. I'm off to get a bowl of cereal and a yoghurt for breakie! Have a good time at the car boots today girls! :happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies and bumps :hi:

Feel like crap today got a funny head and nearly fainted! :blush: so im relaxing today (well trying to bit hard with 3 kids and a pile of ironing to do). Im bit peeved off with my consultant not telling me truth about things so i can feel a bollocking coming on when i go next week.:hissy:
My little man has got serious hiccups this morning thing he is just letting mummy know he is ok.:baby:
Aimee-lou hope you get somewhere with your appeal hun fx for you :hugs:
Hope you all have a good day and get some good bargains xx:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well cleared the kitchen cupboards out, so all the out of date tins and packets are gone, thats half the cupboards empty :blush: Also done the:laundry::dishes::hangwashing:

OH managed to bug me alittle this morning, I said i'd worked my bollocks off this week (ok I know I dont ahve any) and he said no you haven't you admitted you did nothing yesterday :confused::hissy: bloomin men, ive been on a sorting, cleaning mission most of this week. 

Least he said sorry for being mardy, not sure whats up with him :dohh:

Plan to trim back some bushes in the garden in a bit, see if I can refind my green fingers


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone!

Experiencing the joys of hayfever (something I never really had until last year and cant take anything for it!) Not good.

OH is painting farm animals on nursery wall to match the Kidsline range we got - he is so good at stuff like that - I reckon he could set up a business doing it! I have no artistic talent at all......!

Cant believe I am entering the 27th week - quite unbelievable, only 2 months of work left!?! 

Hope everyone is well despite the rubbish weather


----------



## pootle33

.....and only double figures to go - scary !!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Morning all, well cleared the kitchen cupboards out, so all the out of date tins and packets are gone, thats half the cupboards empty :blush: Also done the:laundry::dishes::hangwashing:

Maffie, would you come and do mine? I sorted the whole house a couple of weeks ago so there's not a lot to do, it just needs the normal cleaning and tidying job. Hubby got a bit of a bread -making urge yesterday and consequently my whole kitchen is an inch deep in flour! :rofl: Speaking of which I'm off to actually do my housework.....sigh! :hissy:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well I am at home with my parents having lots of fun. Came home by train yesterday which was not much fun and made me feel a bit gross but it was worth it. Spent the afternoon playing with my niece and nephews and then went with my dad to take my older sisters boys back and got to meet my newest nephew who is now about 3 weeks old. He is gorgeous and spent a good half an hour asleep on my chest. My younger sisters kids are here again today so I've got another few hours of playing with them before I have to get the train home. Speaking of which I probably ought to check the train times lol. Hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Maffie

Gosh gardening is hard work now. I've only cut back a bed and a border and some hedge and im shattered and baby is kicking me uncomfortably so came for a rest.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps.

Well its 8.15am and I'm sitting here waiting for my sister to arrive from Gatwick. She lands at 2pm my time. She's 18 and has just done all her A-Levels and is pretty stressed out about starting uni in September (Social work) so she's coming here for a month to relax.

She's gonna have a shock with this heat I think. She emailed me the other day and said "Can I go jogging around your estate while I'm there cause I won't have the gym .. do you think I should bring tracksuit bottoms or shorts" I was chucking to my self because that girl is gonna be running naked or not at all haha. Its still in the 80s at 11pm at night here.

In other news we got a phone call from the OH's dad the other day. His Grandpa is 81. He's still very mobile, still is all there in his head, still drives and lives by him self. Well he was driving from a family do in another state back to here which is about a 5 hour drive. The silly sod fell asleep at the wheel, veered across a motorway .. hit a POLICE CAR (A fuckign police car!?! of ALL the cars on the ROAD!!) and flipped his car over landing on its roof in the middle of the lanes. A COP CAR!!!

Now he's totally fine, not a bruise on him, just a bit achey. Hes just feeling embarrassed about it all cause they took his licence and charged him with reckless driving. 

A POLICE CAR?! come on!!!

Mumof4 ~ I don't plan to take too much with me. I hate packing haha. 

For baby:
(they provide nappy's and stuff)
a couple of onesies.
Hat
Going home outfit
Some blankets

Me:
PJs
Slouchy trackkie bottoms and a tea shirt
Toiletries 
snacks
Bra
underwear
My big bath towel!
Oh and my own pillows because theirs are totally horrid.

Our hospital provide breast pumps and all its gadets. They let you rent one for a month to see how you get on with it before making the big investment.

Helz ~ I love the name Ethan. Its what my bestfriend in England named her little son. He's SO cute. His mum is black and his dad is white, so hes got this beautiful complexion, but he also has the biggest bluest eyes you've ever seen. Ethan = beautiful babies! :)

Aimee ~ I hope they take note of the letter :hugs:

Baby.Love ~ 25?! I want it! was 100 here yesterday (about 39) I went by the pool for an hour (I don't like staying longer cause I burn) it was like a freaking bath. I put factor 50 on and still got burnt on my back. 

Pootle ~ Gah I hate hay fever. Hope it subsides soon. Congrats on double figures! :happydance:

Ok I need to go clean upstairs and make my sisters bed up. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## helz81

Oh Chaos I hope your OH's dads grandpa (hope I got that right?!) is recovering ok!!

My son Ellis has the most amazing big light blue eyes and long curled eyelashes,so Im hoping this little boy has too! Id absolutley love them to look similar!
Going to read abit further back


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls

Went to the boot sale this morning and it was lovely and cool so had a good nosey about, spent £45 though.. Got Freya a Blossom Farm play gym, a M&P inflatable nest, pram toy & 2 cot toys, plus some more shoes and a few items of clothing... Got her some tiny little Adidas trainers for 50p and a matching tracksuit.. Ethan got some toys too and a blue mini leather look rocking chair and foot stool so he is rather pleased. Off to tackle some housework in a mo.... Freya is a very active bubba today, my tummy has been moving about loads and i love watching it. 

Hope everyone is well and no one has melted in the heat!!! xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow sounds like you got a good haul baby.love! Well done on that....jealous!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

It was the best booty for ages Aimee, but still i am happy with my purchases lol... Other than the car seat we have all the big stuff now along with enough clothing for Freya to be changed hourly lol.. x


----------



## Chaos

Todays cuteness is brought to you by Winston and Murphy. How many cats can you fit on a cat sill seat? An 11lb-er and a 9lb-er!

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/BrotherLove.jpg

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/BoysHello.jpg


----------



## baby.love

Chaos they are well cute :)


----------



## Eala

Afternoon all :) Not posted in ages, as haven't really had a whole lot to say :lol:

We had our 3D scan today, and had a huge shock when we discovered we're on team PINK! I was soooooo convinced that baby was a boy, I nearly fell off the couch when the sonographer told me :rofl: But we saw the 3 lines very very clearly, no room for doubt there! I'm over the moon, and so is my DH, just can't believe we're having a little girl!

We've got to go back on Tuesday for a rescan though. Only managed to get 3 pics today, as there was a bit of cord in front of her face at first, which makes things blurry. Was given a can of coke and sent for a walk, and all this made baby do was stick her hand(s) in front of her face in a "No pictures please!" pose, and refuse to budge :lol: 3 more walks and several cold drinks later, she wasn't for budging, so we're going back on Tuesday.

Here's the pics we do have - again, the slight fuzziness (around her nose/chin particularly) is because a bit of cord was right in front of her face, and the scanner therefore has to scan through it as well!

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/28-06-0926weeks3D1.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/28-06-0926weeks3D2.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/28-06-0926weeks3D3.jpg


----------



## baby.love

*SHE *is gorgeous hun :cloud9: Welcome to Team *PINK *:wohoo:


----------



## Eala

Thank you baby.love :hugs:

Ooh, Chaos, could you update my stork on the front page please, when you get a chance!

I think we're still outnumbered by the blues though :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, had to have a nap this afternoon after doing some gardening. OH has been great and cut all the side and front lawn. Tey hadnt been done for months and was like a jungle.

Also went out for a ride on our new brox which is kind of like a rickshaw. Gosh we are a quirky couple :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Eala congrats on being team :pink: Lovely pics.


----------



## helz81

Eala..awwwwww lovely!

Just had to come on and tell of another ebay bargain..just won 5 brand new breastflow bottles for 99p and they are 2 mins away from me so will collect them! I know these bottles were/are being given away when you sent them an email but I couldn't get onto their website for some reason and they wouldn't have sent me 5 of them! Ive read reviews on them and they seem to be really good for alternating between breast and bottle (I will be expressing so hubby can have a go feeding too) That reminds me..the seller of my medela breast pump dropped it roun for me this afternoon and it's in excellent condition,everything in its box. She says she used it a few times only. I'll be sterillizing it myself before I use it anyway.


----------



## Maffie

Ive just got what i think is a bargain too. 24 little lamb nappies, some wraps and liners...... thats a few hundred quid new, but got them at a great price so im all :happydance:

Although really I need to be buying some bras as im in agony in the ones I have now.

Im looking for breast pumps, ive heard the medela pumps are great, aren't they the brand hospitals use?


----------



## sam76

Morning all, well this is my last couple of days here till i move over!!! cant believe it, so i really would like to thank everyone for all your support xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Aww Sam :hugs: but dont worry we will all be creeping over slowly :) 

Maffie Yes hun Medela are said to be the best ones, i have the Medela swing :)


----------



## Chaos

sam76 said:


> Morning all, well this is my last couple of days here till i move over!!! cant believe it, so i really would like to thank everyone for all your support xxxx

Sam this will stay as the Bumpkins thread for the 3rd also, so we aint got to start a new one, thats why it was moved to "Pregnancy club"

I'm moving to the 3rd on Thursday also. :)


----------



## Chaos

Eala said:


> Thank you baby.love :hugs:
> 
> Ooh, Chaos, could you update my stork on the front page please, when you get a chance!
> 
> I think we're still outnumbered by the blues though :rofl:

Done!


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Eala....a lovely little girl and another pink stork! :happydance:

Good afternoon ladies. I've had a funny few days. I've been feeling really dooby-down with everything going on at work, people's comments about the pregnancy and money worries. It all came out yesterday and I spent this morning in tears on hubby telling him exactly what was wrong.....

I don't know whether anyone else has found this but I keep getting people making comments about me being pregnant and how it's 'not what they expected' or how 'it will slow me down' with my career. My best friend is currently applying to do her MA and we had both said we wanted to do this. She actually said 'well at least one of us is carrying on with our lives.' It upset me so much....I just wish that people would just be happy for us. If it's not this, it's my mother sayign she can't wait to 'get a hold of the baby'. Every time she calls it's to talk about my bump, or how when she was pregnant its was like this. Without sounding callous, I don't actually care. 

Add to that the whole bullying thing at work, and the fact that I'm now on half pay until my maternity leave kicks in, so money is tight now, I'd basically got to rock bottom. I think I need that holiday we're going on in 2 weeks (thankfully it's all paid for! :happydance:) 

Sorry to put a downer on the day girls! I just needed to let it all out. 

I also got a few ebay bargains through today. I bought a brand new, in the packet cardigan for £2 which arrived today. It's so lovely and soft. The nightlights also arrived and they work....bonus! 

Right, I'm off to go and put the ironing away. I'll be on later on. 

Have a good afternoon. xx


----------



## helz81

:hugs: AimeeLou

Ive also got a problem at work..not with anybody there,it's the work..our hours have been slashed again to save the greedy company some more money for their big fat bonus. Its a hard physical job..I do housekeeping in a hotel..cleaning rooms,making beds ect...it was tough to start with,nevermind doing it whilst almost 6months pregnant and now Ive gone in this morning to be told we have to do the same amount of work but in much less time!!! Its sooo hot in the hotel, I have hayfever so feel bloody awful most of the time and I just cannot physically do my job any faster than I already do!! Its already touch n go as to wether I'll be getting any maternity pay due to hours lost in the last few weeks (might not have a high enough average wage to qualify!) A work friend has advised me to go see my doctor,tell him I can't do what there asking of me anymore,see if I can be signed off sick,untill maternity pay would start, *if* it starts!! What Im wondering though is, does a doctor need to see some kind of evidence, and if I get sick pay, will I then not get maternity pay?


----------



## Kte

Eala - Congrats on the little girl!

helz81 - waht a nightmare, sounds like you need to be off. I'm not sure the in's and outs of sick pay and maternity pay etc but as you said the work you do is hard enought anyway, they can't keep demanding more and more off of you like that. :hugs:

aimee-lou - Its good you had a vent! It's amazing how you hear about people saying nasty things to pregnant women, at least you know in yourself that your life won't stop. I have a friend wanting to do a Masters next year, she had a baby a few months before starting a degree in 2006 and she stuck with it, it's not impossible, its just about finding the right timing for you, I am suspending on a course so I can spend time with my LO - i'm know I will get back to it eventually, time with my LO is more important right now as I can't get that time back whereas other things can be done anytime. Lots of big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you. 

I am a bit freaked about my MIL, I feel bad as I know she is excited about her first grandchild, but I need to make sure that me, OH & LO have some space too as I know she would be here 24/7 if she could!

I missed out on a potential bargin at the carboot yesterday, was after one of these, we don't know what the sex is but my OH want to redecorate it anyway so I don't want a brand new one. The OH races so he wants to make the LO a minature version of his own race car. We were running a stall ourselves (to clear out all the crap in the house and make space) but by the time I had got back to stand the car had gone. :hissy: Oh well!! 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/414IBiUMSIL._SX315_SY375_PImothercare25percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

I'm off work today as the weather has finally beaten me, well the pollen. I was supposed to be watching some student take an exam but I think my heavy breathing, sneezing, itching and other unpleasent hayfever symptons would have put them off a bit. I usually have to drink cold water to help but that means increased loo visits! I want to do some :hangwashing: but at the same time I don't want to set my hayfever off even more. I feel bad being off tho as my OH has done a full days shift today so I feel guily I am at home sitting on my bum. We went to the carboot at 4am yesterday and he normally gets up to go to work at 2am anyway so its been like a 6 day week for him. It wouldn't have been so bad but I helped my sis out last night and she couldn't leave until 10pm, it was more my nefews who were being super giddy but you can't blame them. So we missed out on some much needed catch up sleep. I hope he doesnt mind the house still being a wreck but I feel like I walked 26 miles or something and movement is not on the agenda!

Sorry for the essay! :blush:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone! I know what you mean Kte - we have a plan that my hubby will be going to University for 4 years to do his teaching degree from next year. I will be going ot do my MA after that....I actually want to lecture so will not be taken seriously until I'm 30+ anyway so why not wait and do it when I'm in a position to follow it whole-heartedly without taking a break. 

I got so frustrated as people feel theneed to judge. No-one has said anything like this hubby and he was shocked that I had had comments like this. His family, friends and work-mates are all really supportive and know that it's the right time for us without question. I don't understand how two families can be so different in their outlook (my Dad has even asked me outright if we had planned it and if I'm actually happy or just putting upa front because I'm stuck!) 

Sorry....I'll be quiet now! :rofl: I feel a lot better today and I'm looking at getting some more Maternity clothes for my holiday to cheer myself up! :rofl:

Sorry to hear you missed out on the car. There will be a better one coming aong soon! :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, gosh im hot, I have the thinnest top on ever and its still feels like its sticking to me. Not doing much today other than eat :blush:

Been trying to find sleep suits with hands and feet in but cant find any :hissy: My mum swore by them. Also looks like the soon to be ex wife will be knowing about this pregnancy soon as solicitor thinks its right time to disclose this info. I can imagine some stressful times this week.

Excited though as another scan Wednesday afternoon and if I get out early enough we are off to the cinema afterwards to see My sisters keeper. I think having some 'date nights' is really helping us


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie...what about these? 

https://www.mothercare.com/Bright-J...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core 

I've just seen some with giraffes on.....got to be done I'm afraid!! :rofl:

:hugs: on the stress.....just try to let it wash over you. It doesn't concern her at all. And enjoy the date nights. Hubby and I are trying to go out once a fortnight....even if it's just for an ice-cream and a walk in the woods....to spend some time together. I think it does wonders and makes you really close. We're off to the cinema on Wed (2 for 1!! :happydance:) too - going to see Public Enemies.....Mmmmm Johnny Depp!:rofl::blush:


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks everyone! I know what you mean Kte - we have a plan that my hubby will be going to University for 4 years to do his teaching degree from next year. I will be going ot do my MA after that....I actually want to lecture so will not be taken seriously until I'm 30+ anyway so why not wait and do it when I'm in a position to follow it whole-heartedly without taking a break.
> 
> I got so frustrated as people feel theneed to judge. No-one has said anything like this hubby and he was shocked that I had had comments like this. His family, friends and work-mates are all really supportive and know that it's the right time for us without question. I don't understand how two families can be so different in their outlook (my Dad has even asked me outright if we had planned it and if I'm actually happy or just putting upa front because I'm stuck!)
> 
> Sorry....I'll be quiet now! :rofl: I feel a lot better today and I'm looking at getting some more Maternity clothes for my holiday to cheer myself up! :rofl:
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed out on the car. There will be a better one coming aong soon! :hugs:

Thanks, I hope one does!

Sounds like you have a good plan! Wishing you the best of luck with it all.

It really surprises me at your family as your married - normally people just expect you to have kids and that's it! Glad your feeling better tho.

Happy shopping :)


----------



## Maffie

aimee-lou said:


> Maffie...what about these?
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Bright-J...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
> 
> I've just seen some with giraffes on.....got to be done I'm afraid!! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: on the stress.....just try to let it wash over you. It doesn't concern her at all. And enjoy the date nights. Hubby and I are trying to go out once a fortnight....even if it's just for an ice-cream and a walk in the woods....to spend some time together. I think it does wonders and makes you really close. We're off to the cinema on Wed (2 for 1!! :happydance:) too - going to see Public Enemies.....Mmmmm Johnny Depp!:rofl::blush:


Need mitts on them.... lol I am fussy aren't I. Its my mum's fault she said babies pull scratch mitts off and put them in their mouths.


----------



## aimee-lou

The description with the bundlers says that they have integral scratch mits. I will keep looking for some sleep suits for you. 



Maffie said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Maffie...what about these?
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Bright-J...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
> 
> I've just seen some with giraffes on.....got to be done I'm afraid!! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: on the stress.....just try to let it wash over you. It doesn't concern her at all. And enjoy the date nights. Hubby and I are trying to go out once a fortnight....even if it's just for an ice-cream and a walk in the woods....to spend some time together. I think it does wonders and makes you really close. We're off to the cinema on Wed (2 for 1!! :happydance:) too - going to see Public Enemies.....Mmmmm Johnny Depp!:rofl::blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Need mitts on them.... lol I am fussy aren't I. Its my mum's fault she said babies pull scratch mitts off and put them in their mouths.Click to expand...


----------



## helz81

Speaking of cinema..it's hubbys birthday tommorow so were going to see Transformers 2 with the kids after school,and then probs go for a meal somewhere..prob pizza hut cos I just lurrrrve pizza at the mo!!
Ive not been in long from picking kids up from school,and just from sitting in the car and then standing in the playground waiting for them to come out I got soooo hot sweaty and uncomfortable. Absolutley HATING this weather..wish it would fcking snow!! :rofl:


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> The description with the bundlers says that they have integral scratch mits. I will keep looking for some sleep suits for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Maffie...what about these?
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Bright-J...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
> 
> I've just seen some with giraffes on.....got to be done I'm afraid!! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: on the stress.....just try to let it wash over you. It doesn't concern her at all. And enjoy the date nights. Hubby and I are trying to go out once a fortnight....even if it's just for an ice-cream and a walk in the woods....to spend some time together. I think it does wonders and makes you really close. We're off to the cinema on Wed (2 for 1!! :happydance:) too - going to see Public Enemies.....Mmmmm Johnny Depp!:rofl::blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Need mitts on them.... lol I am fussy aren't I. Its my mum's fault she said babies pull scratch mitts off and put them in their mouths.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I got a baby outfit off of ebay but it was from ASDA originally, the George range of clothing, it's a 2 piece bedtime outfit and has sleeves that fold over that act as scratch mits. I have folded one over so you can see below. Maybe see if they still sell a similar kind of thing? It is for ages 0+

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF2578.jpg


----------



## aimee-lou

Girls I've just sneaked a peek onto Sept embryos just for curiosity and they are harbouring all the girlies.....they have 35 blue and 44 pink! 

Oh and I just got 2 pairs of trousers and 2 tops for £14 off ebay......holiday wardrobe :happydance: Just need some new flip flops!! :happydance:


----------



## pip holder

:hugs: :hugs: Aimee Lou, glad shopping has cheered you up hun :rofl:
I'm feeling really low today too - have been off sick with my SPD and hip prob and just sat whinging all day feeling sorry for meself and wondering how gonna get through next few months without breaking :cry:

Maybe that friend was a bit jealous that you've taken the plunge to start a family - bit of a bigger decision than a masters huh? Which you WILL do at some point.

Hope everyone else ok and the heat not tooooooo awful - think poor Chaos will win any heat related competitions with where she is at the moment though. 

Maffie have you got a pic of the new rickshawy type thing - would love to see? :bike:

:hugs: all xx


----------



## helz81

Aimee, hope ur feeling better now,but try remember..the biggest achievement anyone can have in life is to become a parent..theres honestly nothing like it to bring a child into the world..your own flesh and blood. I agree..the person who made them comments are more likely to be a little bit jealous of the fantastic adventure you have ahead of you :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Gosh you guys have been so busy!!!

Where to start???

Aimee-Lou - I hope you start to feel happier about everything soon, some people don't realise what they're saying most of the time... SOmetimes things work out for the better aventually...

Baby.Love - You've been and got some more excellent bargains, I'm staying away from the car booty at the moment otherwise the house'd be full...

Chaos - Hope your sister enjoy's the break before hitting Uni... I was studying social work, I left as I couldn't afford to keep going... Was costing too much on travel and moving wasn't an option as DS had help and statement for school, taken a very long time to get the help; if we'd have moved he's have lost it all... I was happy enough to prove to myself I could do the work; Very pleasantly surprised too... Kids change your priorities lmao

We're almost saying goodbye to the builders finally!!! I can't tell you how pleased I am, painting everything and anything lol... Can't work all day though, work my butt off in the morning run around in the afternoon and crash in the evening... OH can't take time off as he's only got 2 days to take, Dad can't help due to heart attacks and then that only leaves me... Talk about being in a pickle - I can only just carry 5 ltrs of paint!!! LOL OH is gonna have to make up for lost time come the weekend!!!

I'm at MW's tomorrow, must remember MATb1 form and grant info!!!! So much to do and so little time, and it's sports day too... DS is gonna have an excellent crowd, all my Grandparents are going, and my parents too all because I'm at the MW and they all want to see the house too... They'll all have a lovely time... He stopped to wave at us last year shouting Mum I love you!! As he passed...


----------



## Mumof42009

The boys have took over oct :rofl::rofl: 

So hot and cant sleep we had a big storm earlier and its made it so muggy ive got the fan on full blast but isnt doing much at the mo. Cant believe a girl has died from swine flu in bham the school she went to most of the girls from college went there on placements, so sad :cry:.
My last day tommorrow and im so happy its been a long 9 months there i passed with a full distinction couldnt of come on a better day than today :happydance:

Hope everyones ok xx:hugs:


----------



## Chaos

eswift said:


> Chaos - Hope your sister enjoy's the break before hitting Uni... I was studying social work, I left as I couldn't afford to keep going... Was costing too much on travel and moving wasn't an option as DS had help and statement for school, taken a very long time to get the help; if we'd have moved he's have lost it all... I was happy enough to prove to myself I could do the work; Very pleasantly surprised too... Kids change your priorities lmao

Was it just travel that was costing you? Shes got a bursery or something as it is a health care worker and because they are so short on them, the goverment are paying for the full 4 years.

Aye I can see why you gave it up tho. Luckally she got in to a uni in the same town as she lives and gets free room and board at home lol.


----------



## Chaos

Pip ~ Re the heat, aint that the truth haha. My sister got off the plane yesterday and was like "Its well hot here, its lovely!!" I was thinking HAH yea, wait till that novalty ends after a week of humidity ;)

Hope your SPD feels better. My SI joint was feeling great till I .... um ..... lifted a telly yesterday *ahem* :blush:

Yes I know, I know! I'm paying for it today, won't be doing that again any time soon!

Man my boss needs to hurry up and finish with this last patient, I'm about to start chomping the table, I'm so hungry.

Oh speaking of chomps, guess who got a box of 60 yesterday :happydance:I have eaten like 10 today haha.


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening ladies. Did my first short shift at work today. Was nice but weird cos Im so used to being on shift for 13 hours not 6 and a half lol. Poor OH is poorly poorly sick sick today so I was running round after him this morning and made him dinner when I got home from work. Hes running a temp which is pretty uncomfortable in this weather.

I am so unbelievably hot I cant actually sleep. Im sweating in a vest top and shorts. Cant sleep nekked cos my boobies hurt too much. Have drunk nearly a litre of fruit juice since I got home at 8.30pm oops.


----------



## Maffie

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> The description with the bundlers says that they have integral scratch mits. I will keep looking for some sleep suits for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Maffie...what about these?
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Bright-J...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
> 
> I've just seen some with giraffes on.....got to be done I'm afraid!! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: on the stress.....just try to let it wash over you. It doesn't concern her at all. And enjoy the date nights. Hubby and I are trying to go out once a fortnight....even if it's just for an ice-cream and a walk in the woods....to spend some time together. I think it does wonders and makes you really close. We're off to the cinema on Wed (2 for 1!! :happydance:) too - going to see Public Enemies.....Mmmmm Johnny Depp!:rofl::blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Need mitts on them.... lol I am fussy aren't I. Its my mum's fault she said babies pull scratch mitts off and put them in their mouths.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a baby outfit off of ebay but it was from ASDA originally, the George range of clothing, it's a 2 piece bedtime outfit and has sleeves that fold over that act as scratch mits. I have folded one over so you can see below. Maybe see if they still sell a similar kind of thing? It is for ages 0+
> 
> https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF2578.jpgClick to expand...



ooooh i'll have a look next time I go in there. Thanks



pip holder said:


> :hugs: :hugs: Aimee Lou, glad shopping has cheered you up hun :rofl:
> I'm feeling really low today too - have been off sick with my SPD and hip prob and just sat whinging all day feeling sorry for meself and wondering how gonna get through next few months without breaking :cry:
> 
> Maybe that friend was a bit jealous that you've taken the plunge to start a family - bit of a bigger decision than a masters huh? Which you WILL do at some point.
> 
> Hope everyone else ok and the heat not tooooooo awful - think poor Chaos will win any heat related competitions with where she is at the moment though.
> 
> Maffie have you got a pic of the new rickshawy type thing - would love to see? :bike:
> 
> :hugs: all xx

We are bike crazy in our house. This is the rickshaw with its roof off

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/th_DSC_0007.jpg



Mumof42009 said:


> The boys have took over oct :rofl::rofl:
> 
> So hot and cant sleep we had a big storm earlier and its made it so muggy ive got the fan on full blast but isnt doing much at the mo. Cant believe a girl has died from swine flu in bham the school she went to most of the girls from college went there on placements, so sad :cry:.
> My last day tommorrow and im so happy its been a long 9 months there i passed with a full distinction couldnt of come on a better day than today :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyones ok xx:hugs:

It is too hot and I cant sleep. Was going to watch TV but OH has cold and hayfever again so he's asleep propped up on the sofa!


----------



## sam76

Morning all, never slept really last night , far to warm!!! off to work now for another boring day!!!!! cant wait for my maternity to start!!! 8 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## lindak

You guys up and left me !! I was looking for you all the last couple of day lol ...

Hope you are all well , I have not got the head this morning to read through all the posts... I am awake all night some morans had a party last night and had the whole street up ( monday night !! ) so I rang the police who never came, so I went over at 3 this morning asking them to please move the party indoors !! I am so tired ladies I could cry.. How inconsiderate .........

On a happier note, baby is kicking away , I think I have a hyper one on my hands !And only 9 more days and im on my hols!! Yey :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

:hugs: Linda I hate noisy neighbours. Didnt really sleep much myself, ended up online between 2.30 and 4.30 as I was too hot. Tummy was also rumbling :rofl:

yay its payday :happydance: although ive already spent most :rofl: but at least thats all the bills sorted and nappies bought and more bras as im busting out of them.

Only one more day to another scan, im very excited to be seeing sproglet again.


----------



## Danuta

Maffie said:


> :hugs: Linda I hate noisy neighbours. Didnt really sleep much myself, ended up online between 2.30 and 4.30 as I was too hot. Tummy was also rumbling :rofl:
> 
> yay its payday :happydance: although ive already spent most :rofl: but at least thats all the bills sorted and nappies bought and more bras as im busting out of them.
> 
> Only one more day to another scan, im very excited to be seeing sproglet again.

Glad I'm not the only one with the bra problem! I seriously think I'm going to set some kind of record if they keep growing like this!


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls

My god i am melting :lol: I am finding it a struggle to eat in the day as the heat just kills my appetite.

I have started washing Freya's clothes, i am only doing the early baby-newborn and 0-3 for now.. Then tonight i am ironing it all, I have done 2 loads so far and have about 6 left :blush: Considering i have a BIG washing machine thats alot of clothes for one little girl... Plus i have the moses covers and cot sets to do too. I want it all done before we move in a few weeks so we can just move it in and put it all away ready for her.

She is so active now and my belly is moving all the time :cloud9: 

Hope you are all ok... :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## pip holder

Maffie - I LOVE it!! God I'd insist on being pedalled round all day in that :happydance:

Baby.love - as designated pramaholic of the bumpkins and for being good and doing all the ironing - I've nicked this link to show you this beeyootiful pram as it might actually be one that you haven't seen :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Hope it works...
https://cgi.ebay.fr/LOT-KENZO-LANDA...1|72:1526|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50&afsrc=1


----------



## Maffie

Im very lucky baby.love all the clothes and moses basket bedding is going to my mums this weekend, as she has offered to launder it all. Hope it all arrives by then. Including the nappies :rofl: must buy some sleepsuits and rompers too before the weekend.


----------



## aimee-lou

Baby.love - I will be doing the same in a few weeks. I hope you have a lovely day! 

This heat is sapping every ounce of energy I had at 7am this morning! Hubby has just left for work and has to stop at the chemist on his way as he's full of hayfever. SO am I but he, the lucky thing, can take tablets for it!! :hissy: Neither of us has stopped sneezing since we woke up:cry: Gone througha whole roll of TP between us :rofl:

Still waiting for the piggin' postie! He comes anytime between 10am and 1pm but I've got so much on order through ebay I just want it to come now!! :hissy:

Sporry girls....I'm a moany minnie today thanks to all the ailments!!I think we all have the same thing, at least it's not too hot on an evening here (we're in a valley which luckily last 2 nights has filled with low cloud.....bliss!:cloud9:) 

Hope we're all ok otherwise. Love you all ladies xxx:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Pip I must say its strange being in it. Although when I started riding a tandem that was strange too. I am missing my bikes though. I used to cycle minimum 50 miles a week and was training to build that up as I was meant to be cycling a Cheshire 100 and Manchester to Blackpool this year. All rwady for me to drop weight and eventually to the Lands End to John O Groats. Hmmm might have to do that as a camping trip when bubs is a bit older.

Aimee feel free to moan I think the weather brings that out in us pregnant ladies!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Maffie....

Must agree with Pip, that rickshaw is excellent!! I can't actually ride a bike :blush: but I've said that I WILL learn before bubs learns.....I learnt to swim before my Mum (who also can't ride a bike) and it's no fun! Plus, I'm so jealous of all the riding about!


----------



## baby.love

pip holder said:


> Baby.love - as designated pramaholic of the bumpkins and for being good and doing all the ironing - I've nicked this link to show you this beeyootiful pram as it might actually be one that you haven't seen :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Hope it works...
> https://cgi.ebay.fr/LOT-KENZO-LANDA...1|72:1526|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50&afsrc=1


Thanks hun :blush:
I just saw the thread for that pram and thought "Oooooh thats different" :rofl::rofl: But its not something i would buy!!! :shock: 

This is Freya's set of wheels & carseat :cloud9:






Well load 3 is in the machine now so getting there slowly.. But boy its hot and i am tired so might just do the last of the newborn today and the 0-3 tomorrow.


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Fan is on in the 'oven office' at least I made it to work today! Hayfever is not as bad thankfully. Felt silly handing in my sick form saying I was off due to hayfever lol!

Get to see the little one again this afternoon :happydance: just a matter of waiting until 3! Must remeber to drink lots of water, but not as much as last time becasue I really needed the loo before I'd even got to the hospital - think I went a bit giddy! :dohh:

Baby.love - I really need to start doing all the washing! I keep thinking its too soon but then again, I should do it whilst I still have the energy! What kind of washing tablets etc are you using?

linda - hope you catch up on the kip, its bad enough getting sleep anyway let alone having the noisy neighbours adding to it all! :hugs:

Maffie- I like the idea of a rickshaw, but I feel the oh would want to be transported and I would do all the peddling! :rofl:


----------



## pip holder

Baby.love - nope, not for me plus it's not the pram for pushing with a hangover either is it :rofl: Don't think I'd be able to convince OH to push it either :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Funky pram but I think it would distract from the baby :rofl: want the world to see my gorgeous bundle not the pram!


----------



## baby.love

Kte said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Baby.love - I really need to start doing all the washing! I keep thinking its too soon but then again, I should do it whilst I still have the energy! What kind of washing tablets etc are you using?

Hun i am using Asda sensitive tablets and conditioner on Freya's clothes and they are coming up lovely and soft :cloud9:

Pip you crack me up hun :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya girls :wave:

phew! just caught up on past few days! :rofl:

I went to my first aquanatal this morning with Jai Jai from August Mummies :happydance:
It was fab, especially as its sooooo hot outside!!

Reckon I need a pool at home now :rofl:

Ouchie I ache!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ooh Honeysunshine, I'm jealous! I want to do aquanatal but my area only does one class on a Tuesday morning (are you sure you're not in my area! :rofl:) and it's very rare I have the car! Must be lovely in all that water in this heat!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yeah well I cant drive atm as my arm is broken still - luckily Jenna can, however she is 8 weeks ahead of me! :rofl: so Ill only be able to go for as long as she's able. It was heaven though!

I cant wait til next week!


----------



## bonfloss

I got my letter in today to say my ante-natal classes start on 14th July and run for 5 weeks - anyone else got them so early? Also, they are all held in afternoon which is a pain as no chance of OH getting time off work.


----------



## Maffie

I need to book my antenatal classes.

Gosh im sat in the computer room ebaying, but not the fun bit of buying im listing stuff. I have so much stuff its ridiculous. Half the stuff i've dug out is brand new. i must curb my shopping!!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

bonfloss said:


> I got my letter in today to say my ante-natal classes start on 14th July and run for 5 weeks - anyone else got them so early? Also, they are all held in afternoon which is a pain as no chance of OH getting time off work.

no, not yet...didnt realise they informed you of this stuff by post tbh!
Wonder if ill get something through? :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

I didn't realise that either. 

Hmmm I thought too that we kind of had a choice of times/dates. Oh well.....we will have to see what the MW says on thursday.


----------



## bonfloss

Most areas will probably be different, I just thought they were a bit early.


----------



## Kte

I didn't know either - have midwife appointment tomorrow so need to remeber to ask!

Had 2nd part of anatomy scan this afternoon and after being tiped upside down for 5 mins and eating a big bag of maltesrs they finally finished off checking the LO. The results are . . . we are officially on team Yellow!!

Chaos, please can you add a yellow stork to my EDD (24th Oct) Thanks!


----------



## eswift

Chaos said:


> Was it just travel that was costing you? Shes got a bursery or something as it is a health care worker and because they are so short on them, the goverment are paying for the full 4 years.
> 
> Aye I can see why you gave it up tho. Luckally she got in to a uni in the same town as she lives and gets free room and board at home lol.

It was the travel mainly as I did get the Grants & Bursary from GSCC but had to pay childcare, and travel was the biggest bill I gained as I was travelling over an hour and a half each way. We don't live too close by any uni's... 

I enjoyed what I did whilst I was there... And have had no regrets since, well not about leaving anyway...


----------



## Mumof42009

Im so happy finally finished college :happydance::happydance::yipee::headspin: came out with an overall distinction so when im good and ready can go to uni or might do an access course 1st.
I need to start getting organised now with my little mans things you ladies are too organised :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

If you could see the room to be our nursery mumof4 you would see how far from organised I am :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: the washing machine has finished for the day .. but there is more to do tomorrow and plenty of ironing to do tonight lol... 

I cant help being organised for Freya, we are moving in 4 weeks so want most of it done and brought before we move,.. We litteraly have everything now apart from nappies and wipes! I sorted the presents for Ethan & Freya to each other this morning :) Ethan has got a new fireman sam fire engine from Freya, and we got Freya a ragdoll from Ethan :D I have also got my OH's bday pressies from the kids as his bday is 11 days after Freya is born. 

Sorry i am rambling now :blush: hope you all have a lovely evening... I am off to have something to eat now that its cooling down :munch: xxx


----------



## Maffie

Just eaten veggie lasagne yum yum yum. Got hot making it though. Going to settle down and watch Road to Perdition at 9.


----------



## eswift

Gosh you all sound so organised! 

My house and furniture is still in bags boxes, and scattered around North Yorkshire in a number of different houses... I feel as though I'm along way from where I'd like to be...

Saw MW today, it was the first time today that she didn't tell me I was fat; infact she didn't mention weight at all... Still was 45mins behind; hehehe I took my crochet today so spent the time doing that... More people spoke to me in the waiting room, odd really I was quite happy doing my own thing...

I'd painted the first coat in the babies room today, another to do tomorrow; then I can start on the floor. I'm finding that I'm tiring really fast at the moment, not sure if it's the heat or if I'm asking too much of myself? Only 12 weeks until I start mat leave and I've still tons to do, carpets to order and get fitted, all the downstairs to paint and far too much stuff to put in it's place. If there's no room it's not coming in - is what I keep chanting to OH... Not sure he's buying it?!?! To be married to a horder...

Everythings always useful...

I hope everyone ok, not doing too badly in the heat. I'm not doing too bad with the heat, not really just wish I could chew on all day like I'd like too... I'm getting to lunch time and I'm not far off being shattered, mind you babe had me awake from 3am today kicking and playing about... OH crawled into bed at 6.45am - "boy, I'm knackered"... All I could think was you and me both and I've to get up now...

Have a lovely evening all I'm going to try to catch some much needed zzzzz's - hopefully...


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening girls. Hope everyone has had a good day. I did another late shift at work today. Was horrid going into work at the hottest part of the day. Going to go into town tomorrow and buy a new bra and a bloody fan! Cant sleep cos even at night its uncomfortably hot in our room and I just cant get into a position where I can sleep for more than an hour without needing to get up. Horrible. On the up side we went for dinner after work tonight and I had Pork Soup noodles which was lovely.


----------



## Chaos

Just buzzing through quickly, had a busy busy day and now I gotta cook dinner. Gah!

I just wanted to show you the tat my sister got done today. I hope her mum don't kill me when she goes home haha.

She's braver than me! It's the whole length of her thigh :shock:

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/VickysTattooRS.jpg


----------



## pip holder

Wow Chaos - lovin the tat but yep, lucky you live in a different country to your mum as you'll defo get the blame :rofl: 
I think your sister should have to make dinner after lounging round all day having that ahem..tiny little tattoo done :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well only watched 40 minutes of the film last night. Couldn't get into it at all. It seems wrong seeing Tom Hanks shooting people (he's a good guy!) 

Had an unsettle night as I keep waking uo half on my tummy and its uncomfortable. I'd tried propping with cushions but it's not working.

Off to hospital for a scan this afternoon. Cant wait to see sproglet again :happydance: Then if im out of there early enough im going to meet OH at the Trafford Centre to see a film and then have pizza express yum.... I love Orange Wednesday!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> If you could see the room to be our nursery mumof4 you would see how far from organised I am :rofl:

Snap! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies, 

Hope we're all ok on this fine and (I don't get this!) foggy morning! :dohh: I'm sure it wont last! It will be 27 degrees like yesterday before we know it! 

Today is going to be an ok day I reckon. Hubby is on an early so will be home by 2.30 and then he's got 5 whole days off! He's not back at work until Tuesday!!! :happydance: We're off to book our holiday (whatever it may be!? :rofl:) on Saturday as we're going a week on Saturday so we think it's about time. At the moment it looks like it will be a caravan in the SW still as we can't get hold of his Dad about Ireland :dohh: 

Got midwife in the morning too :happydance: so hubby will be able to hear the heartbeat for the first time (he couldn't make my 16 week app)....I reckon I'm going to end up on antibiotics for this cystitis - the symptoms have gone but I think it will still be in the test she does.....I hate taking tablets of any kind as it flares up my stomach problems :hissy:

Right, i'm off to make so brekkie and then got to get the ironing board out before it gets too hot. Afternoon tea this aftenoon me-thinks....I made a HUGE Victoria sponge last night and I'm dying to tuck into it!! Then we're off to the cinema too....may just have to give in and go and see Ice Age....it looks HILARIOUS!!!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

And....forgot to say......

24 WEEKS today!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Can't believe we're viable....it's official, we're going to have a baby!! :happydance::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: :headspin: :happydance:

Congrats Aimee & Hubby :hugs:

Chaos i love your sisters tattoo!

Wow its lovely and fresh here for now! I have all my 0-3 clothes to sort out and wash today and then tackling the ironing tonight as i was too tired last night. Also my Pram is due to arrive today :wohoo: So very excited about that! I cant wait to set it up and push it about.

I cant believe that 2 weeks today and i will be a 3rd tri'er!! 

Right time for some crumpets .. Catch you all soon x


----------



## aimee-lou

mmmmmmmmm crumpets! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Urgh, Ive been at work for 40mins already - not loving the heat....but at least Im finishing at 1 so Ill get to chillax abit :sleep: !! Its not nice at night is it where its soooo close and sticky!?! We need a good ol' storm to fresh it all up!

Congrats Aimee!! :happydance: - Its all going very quickly, that'll be us tmrw! :shock:


----------



## aimee-lou

HoneySunshine said:


> Urgh, Ive been at work for 40mins already - not loving the heat....but at least Im finishing at 1 so Ill get to chillax abit :sleep: !! Its not nice at night is it where its soooo close and sticky!?! We need a good ol' storm to fresh it all up!
> 
> Congrats Aimee!! :happydance: - Its all going very quickly, that'll be us tmrw! :shock:

Congrats in advance HoneySunshine and family! 

It is all going very quickly. A few people have tickers which say that bubs will be here in 3 months, x days! It's not that far off. Although in this heat the Autumn seems a long way off! 

24 weeks. Next milestone is 30 weeks which is 75% done!! :happydance:

Enjoy your half day. My hubby is doing the same today and I think he's looking forward to an afternoon out of the glass box that is his office! :happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. I am up far too early thanks to OH deciding he needed me to check his farm on facebook whilst he was getting ready for work. So now hes gone to work I cant go back to sleep as Im wide awake from being on the computer. Its already about 21 degrees here and sunny. Had to sleep with the 2 small windows and the big window open last night which isnt ideal considering we are on the ground floor lol. Think any burglars would have got a fright if they had climbed in lol...2 mostly naked people sleeping pmsl. Got to go into town once my housemate is up and get a new bra, a fan, and a birthday present for my OH's cousins little girl. Going to have to treat myself to Moo Moos (THE best milkshakes in the world and any flavour you could ever want including ferero rocher and rice crispy square!) cos I havnt had one in ages.


----------



## Maffie

ooooh those milkshakes sound nice. Im melting here. Im sat here in a floaty top and cropped leggings and im still boiling.


----------



## HoneySunshine

its clouded over here!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Only pregnant girlies could be wishing for a crap summer :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

We must have a few :pink:s hiding amongst the yellow storkies!!!

:blue: have well and truely taken over :shock:

Is that everyone done for sexing etc now?


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies, Hope you are all well ! 

Congrats Aimee- Lou and Honeysunshine.. Il be celebrating next week cant believe how quickly the last couple of weeks have gone ! 

Well I got some sleep last night thank god ! Felt physically sick yesterday I was that tired. My little sister felt baby kick for the first time yesterday , she is my little baby( well she is 12) but we are very close . She loved it and I think we have decided on a different name than the original Riyadh, she hated the original so last night we had a long look and think we have decided on Zac. But I change my mind that much that Im not gonna commit to it lol .... 

Again only 7 days and im off on hols woo hoo cant wait !


----------



## HoneySunshine

Zac is a cool name! Maybe you could use Riyadh as a middle name?

You have plenty of time though :) we will probably all change our minds before then anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Kte

HoneySunshine said:


> We must have a few :pink:s hiding amongst the yellow storkies!!!
> 
> :blue: have well and truely taken over :shock:
> 
> Is that everyone done for sexing etc now?

OH and I suspect a :pink: but who knows! We may be wrong, we wrote what we thought in a baby book we got, hope the LO doesn't mind if its a :blue: when they get older! 

He was so upset yesterday we couldn't find out. Im just glad all seems ok :)

Congrats to you both Aimee- Lou and Honeysunshine!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

are you still wanting to find out? or are you leaving it now til the birth?


----------



## Kte

p.s Morning all!!


----------



## Kte

HoneySunshine said:


> are you still wanting to find out? or are you leaving it now til the birth?

We are leaving it now, OH was so undecided at first I think the LO has made a choice for us! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Does anyone find it strange that it's 20+ degrees outside, I'm eating ice loolies to cool down, and I've just taken delivery of a baby snow suit!! :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Urgh this AM came around far too quick. Today I'm working till 130 then me and my sister are off to get our hair cut. Then 5pm is my beautiful chiro appointment. I can't freaking wait, I'm so locked up it aint even funny. 

Pip ~ haha I want to be able to eat and not have the squits ;) She's 18 and is a *really* fussy eater. Lives off nuggets, pizza and chips.

Maffie ~ Good luck with the scan!

Aimee ~ Ironing, pffft. I hang it right out the tumble dryer .. never needs ironing that way ... all about an easy life :rofl: 
I think Ice looks fab. I really wanna see it, I think Johnny Depp might win on the cinima front tonight though.
Happy 24 weeks :) :happydance:

LittleKitten ~ That milkshake sounds amazing!

Lindak ~ Zac is a great name!

Ok shower time. Have a great day :)


----------



## florabean1981

Hey all, hope you're all ok & have had a great couple of weeks?!

Just got back from holiday last night- did one beautiful week in Amsterdam (Netherlands) which I really enjoyed, followed by 4 days in Norfolk, visiting my friends & family, which felt great to see everyone again. :) Am back home, happy & healthy & back to work tomorrow... Only 6 weeks till my annual leave starts & then I wont go back til May 2010!!! I am literally counting down the days to my annual leave, followed by maternity leave, then my birthday, followed by bubba arriving, followed by xmas, followed by my wedding, then Easter, then honeymoon, then back to work! Woo-hoo! :)

I just looked at my ticker too. Only 100 days till I'm due. Although 2nd tri seems to have lasted forever, at the same time, it's all going soooooo quickly. I wanna stay pregnant forever. Well, maybe not forever but ykwim!

Anyways, I really hope I didn't miss anything major over the last 2 weeks. I dont think I have the patience to sit & read through all the posts, LOL!

Love you girls!


----------



## littlekitten8

Welcome back flora.

Im so annoyed. Went into town in the 29 degree bloody heat...and everywhere was sold out of fans....and paddling pools! So looks like I wont be getting a good nights sleep tonight either.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girlies and bumps!!

Congrats to everyone on all the milestones everyone is reaching, I'm in double figures now so counting down:happydance:

Littlekitten have you tried out of town places for a fan, went on a visit to Sainsburys and B&Q and they both had loads, although Focus has them on offer but had sold out:dohh:

We have a floor standing one in our room and have only had it on the lowest setting but it is bliss, the boys have a little desktop one which does the job.....just, so going to invest in another floor standing one for their room.

Managed to get a bargain paddling pool at weekend in Poundstretcher for £6, its 5ft wide aswell and semi rigid plastic, thought the dogs may puncture a inflatable one!! have soaked my feet in there this morning but sun has gone in now.

Anyway, hope everyone is well and keeping up the fluid intakes!!! x


----------



## florabean1981

awww, that sucks. I'm refusing to let my OH use the fan in our room yet. I wont sleep with the windows open because I'm totally paranoid about burglars, so he is peed at me at the mo because he's sweating away at night on his little section of bed while I spread out half nekkid taking up the majority of the bed, tossing & turning, but too concerned at our energy bills to put the fan on! I think if the weather stays nice like it is, I will give in very soon, lol!


----------



## aimee-lou

Littlekitten.....blooming typical! :hissy:

One thing I did last night was put wet flannels on my forehead and and wrists to keep my temperature down. It really worked (can't sleep with a fan on AT ALL so no other option). May be worth a try until you can get a fan? 

Hope you sleep better tonight (the worst it supposed to be over by tomorrow). 

:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

jlosomerset - yeah we are just having a drink and then going to another place where there is Wilkinsons etc to see if they have any. Hopefully they will have some else I might have to go to Asda or something.


----------



## lindak

Chaos - enjoy the hair cut !! I love getting my hair done . got it done fri ! And I defo know Zac is the one !! I love it ... 

Flora - Glad you had a nice hol, im off next thur and cant wait. Was just in town on my lunch break to change some bikini I had bought for bigger sizes ... For some reason I forgot I was carrying a big belly and big ass and bought my normal size oops So changed for big momma size lol

Aimee Lou- My next trip out of the office to the shop for a pinapple calipo they are my absolute addiction at the moment !! 

My mam just rang and my baby changing bag came to her house , I ordered the pink lining one from their site monday ... She sent me a pic of it and I love it !:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Forest-By-Night-Yummy-mummy.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 44


----------



## littlekitten8

:happydance: Finally managed to find a fan!! After going to about 10 different shops and them all being sold out...went to B&Q and managed to get a mini tower fan for my room :happydance:

Also got a really cute pale green tunic top from Dorothy Perkins which I might have to wear with my leggings on Saturday for the party. 

Is anyone else having problems with swelling? My hands and feet are really badly swollen and I look like I have sausages for fingers and toes. Its quite uncomfortable...


----------



## Kte

Yeah me too - my midwife kindly pointed out my swollen ankels today 'another one look' she said. Thanks! lol. 

Had a nice bath yesterday and tempted to jump in again tonight!


----------



## florabean1981

my ankles & feet keep swelling up. I went to Argos & bought myself a footspa & it is GREAT- if you dont alreay have one, I would defo recommend one. They're only about £20 & really help with swelling & achey feet. :)


----------



## helz81

Evening girlies and bumps

Another scorching day over and done with :happydance: 
Im looking for a paddling pool so whoever mentioned they'd got a bargain one from Poundstretchers thankyou,I will go have a look tommorow after work.
May have to get a fan too..slept about 4hours max last night..was sooo hot and my nose was totally bunged up (hayfever) it's driving me nuts!!!
Went to the cinema last night for hubby birthday,saw Transformers 2, was kicked the whole way through!
Got a letter in the post today from my doctors surgery saying they'd recieved my iron/B12/Ferritin blood test result and needed to see me about it so could I make an appoinment with a doctor. Great. Must mean my iron levels are low and I'll have to take horrid iron tablets and have black poop!


----------



## eswift

Good Evening Ladies...

What a scorcher of a day! I have not had a good day today, felt horrid all day; done absolutely nothing on the house, spend the day hiding in the cool after buying a fan. I have crocheted for most of it... I'm not able to sit out in the sun this year as each time I have I've really burnt, badly; normally I just brown nicely... So I'm finding the hiding quite hard...

OH and builders have had to put up with me all day, I've felt urgh... Since getting up and everyone I spoke to this morning told me I've been doing too much and expecting too much from myself. Talk about feeling rather lame?!?! There is still so much to do!!

Went to church this evening as one of our neices was confirmed, plus thought it was a good time to collar OH Brother; try to rope him into helping as I feel that my time of helping must be starting to come to an end... OH Bro was all chatty and yep, I can help you move stuff, is there anything else you need help with?? But his wife, talk about getting your back up. He'll help move the furniture when you hire the van, but there's a limit... Talk about wanting to slap someone...

Oh yeah, there's a limit; I'm rather large now. Nearly 6 months into the pregnancy, Oh working nights, my Dad has had 2 heart attacks and an op, so can't help. So yeah there's a limit on how much OH & I can do in what time we have and wouldn't be asking for help if there was alternative help available... I was livid!!! OH just gave me that look - you know the one... Don't you dare say a word... look...

Asked OH when we got home if he thinks we'll get any help. Yeah with the furniture collection (she'll come too..) but I'm not sure about anything else. I might phone him during the week to see... Kind of got the feeling it's a case of we'll manage without him, but I ain't asking again... Funny how normally we end up with the phone call the day they want things doing and OH is expected to drop everything and run to help them... But the other way around - bugger off seems to be what we get... I guess I wouldn't careless normally as my Dad helps us normally but I can't even ask... I know he would if he could but he can't!!!

His heart attacks have really high-lighted to me how much I depend on my Dad to do things. Really has made me feel quite selfish...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all well what a day I had yesterday (settle in with popcorn i feel a long one coming on)

Ok so went to have my rescan to see if sproglet would show his heart seen as he was very cheeky last time. I got there roasting but very early but they were good and let me have scan early :happtdance: I got a great pic which i'll upload later but we watched for 5 minutes as he 'cycled' his legs, certainly looked more like that than kicking. The sonographer commented how active he was, she could see any bits down there tough girl or boy :lol: I wanted to double confirm you see.
Heart was fine so just waiting to see consultant on Monday now.

Had a call off work as they expected me back yesterday (I did explain I would be on another note) My boss didnt even bother phoning a different women did. Do they not realise after going in with a bleed last week and needing the heart scanned this week I had more important things to think of.

Got some shopping too a sterilizer and breast pump and some gorgeous newborn outfits for the hospital.

Ok went to cinema to watch My Sister's Keeper. WOW I cried for a good hour and half. It was so moving, emotional and filmed so well. The acting had me going from laughing to crying and I felt so drawn in to the film.

Had pizza afterwards yum yum yum and then went to get bus. Some women lit up near me and OH asdked her to smke somewhere else. She refused, he said she was being inconsiderate and then her 2 sons punched OH :cry: had to get the police but the staff at the centre were great and detained them until the police came. Was very stressful. Poor OH isn't a fighter and took some bad blows to the face.

So yesterday was eventful to say the least im staying in today.


----------



## sam76

Morning all, well i officially move over today!!!! 27 weeks, i cant believe it!!!!!! i hope the next few weeks go quick too!!!!


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: well done Sam & Chaos for making it to 3rd Tri! :hug:

I am having a bad morning, Freya hasnt been active for the last day or so and i am getting worried now as she is usually quite active... I am trying to sort out a doppler today as i sold mine ages ago :dohh: Just waiting for someone on ebay to get back to me. I even ate some choc cake last night and it didnt work :( I would go up the hospital but with my son its awkward. Fingers crossed she gives me a good kick soon x

Catch you all in a bit,.... :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Happy 3rd tri Sam and Chaos!!!! :cake:

Im VIABLE!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## HoneySunshine

baby.love Freya is probably hot and bothered - youll probably find an ice lolly or cold drink will wake her up.

I toddled over to 3rd tri and alot of girls were talking about the same :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Congrats on being viable Honeysunshine :happydance:

I have just tried some ice cold banana milk and its not worked yet :( I hope she is just having a lazy couple of days x


----------



## HoneySunshine

ooooh ice cold banana milk - yummers!


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: *Only 99 days till i meet my baby girl*


----------



## Kte

Maffie - Can't believe the nerve of some people, hope you and your OH are ok. Not what you want after a nice evening out. :hugs:

Honeysunshine, Sam & Chaos - Congrats if I havent already said so! 

baby.love - hope little Freya gives you a nudge soon to reasure you x (& congrats on the double figures!!)


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls :hugs:

baby.love hope you get the doppler hun and can get some reassurance, perhaps Freya has changed positions and thats why your not feeling too much movement:hugs:

Maffie what a nitemare :hugs: to you to, not a nice end to the evening, take it easy today and have a chilled day.

I too went to go and watch My Sisters Keeper last nite, with my friend, we got there in plenty of time but it was sold out:dohh:
Sooo we are going to try again next Wednesday, cant wait to see it thou.

I have had 2 days in a row off of work this week so caught up on the washing and cleaned all the woodwork in the house yesterday but its sooo hot I cant be assed to do anything today!!!!

Have a good day all x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls :hugs:

Well she has just given me a few kicks :cloud9: The little madam is already giving me worries :lol:

I managed to sort out a doppler off someone on here and she is sending it special next day so i will have it here for tomorrow :D


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> Well she has just given me a few kicks :cloud9: The little madam is already giving me worries :lol:
> 
> I managed to sort out a doppler off someone on here and she is sending it special next day so i will have it here for tomorrow :D

Glad she gave you some nudges !! My LO was very quite yesterday and I know it can be very worrying ! 

Wow its stuffy here today ! Lashing rain bush really heavy, hate that weather. Im 23wks today woo hooo .. another wk bites the dust ! I really cant wait to me my baby now ! The anticipation is killing me . 

Hope you are all well ladies !! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Linda our babies are defo testing us already aint they! Congrats on reaching 23 weeks... Only 1 more week and your bubs is viable :happydance:

I celebrated the kicks with some cheese toasties :munch:


----------



## colsy

Hello all, been on hols for a week so not been in touch on BnB. No time to read through a week's previous posts, but just to say I hope everyone's feeling fine and enjoying the sunshine  xx


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> Linda our babies are defo testing us already aint they! Congrats on reaching 23 weeks... Only 1 more week and your bubs is viable :happydance:
> 
> I celebrated the kicks with some cheese toasties :munch:

Yep they certainly are ! Mmmmm cheese toastie yum ... I cant wait for lunch at 1 im starving !


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Lovelies :)

I laid in till 8am today ... it was GREAT. We also went to see the Johnny Depp gangster movie last night. It was pretty good, gave me some odd dreams tho!

Thanks for all the congratulations on the 3rd trimester. I can't believe it!! It's gone SO fast.

Kte ~ yellow bump added.

Helz ~ I always get kicked for the duration of the cinema ... I think it might be the vibrations from the movie or something stimulating her.

Maffie ~ I really enjoyed My Sisters Keeper also. I was a little disappointed that they changed the ending from the book tho. I was prepared to be a lot more devastated. I'm glad your scan went well :hugs:
I can't believe those boys beat your OH up!! WTF?! How old were they? Absolutely disgusting behaviour. I'm glad the police got them.

Sam ~ Congrats on 4rd Tri :)

Baby.Love ~ :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Let us know how it goes. I'm sure she's fine. Autumn gets lazy for a few days at a time also.
OMG Banana milkshake https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/thud.gifI've SO been craving banana nesquick, but can't get it for love nor money over here, its all chocolate and strawberry :sick:

HoneySunshine ~ Congrats on 24 weeks :happydance:

Ok I need some breakkie.


----------



## Chaos

So I went thru the profiles on the first page and updated the numbers!

:pink: = 25
:blue: = 35
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/future-baby-Yellow.gif = 17


----------



## florabean1981

Good Luck in 3rd tri to Chaos & Sam76, & congrats to all those who turn viable over the next few days :)

This hat is killing me. My hayfever is really bad today & I feel like every time I sneeze or blow my nose, my energy is literally draining from me, snot by snot, so to speak! And I'm working tonight, which is the last thing I feel like doing...

Still, i start my annual leave 18th august, which rolls straight into my maternity leave in sept. I am counting down the days!

99 days to go... Double figures at last! :) (Congrats to Baby.Love for this marker too). I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow, so only another week till I cross over to the 3rd tri section, which seems a little scary & exciting all at once.

I've noticed my baby isn't as active this week either- must be the hot weather making them sluggish. My sis recommended a cold wet flannel on my bump would cool both of us down, so I might try that tonight when i inevitably cant sleep. 

Anyways, almost the weekend at least!!!


----------



## helz81

Hiya ladies, Im another one with a sluggish baby..Ive been feeling him kick but not half as much as last weeks cooler temps. My baby seems to like the noise of my electric toothbrush..every time I brush my teeth he kicks constantly!
Congrats to u girls hitting those milestones :happydance: 6 days till I hit 24 weeks, I reallllly can't wait!! Im feeling better about work now..Ive handed my dates in that I want paying as holidays so I'll qualify for SMP, and Ive decided to drop down to just 3 days working a week as 4 in a row Im struggling with,especially in this heat. Hopefully will mean it will make it much more manageable for me and I'll be able to hold out longer,hopefully to 36weeks. Ive not much longer to go really cos Im taking some time off in the school hols which will split the time up into chunks quite nicely. Im not working now till Tuesday :happydance:
Gosh I soooo want some bananna milk now :hissy::rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. God its hot here! Took me 20 minutes to walk the mile home and my legs are really achy now. My poor hands feel like the skin is going to split. But no more work now til Monday. I love only working short days hehe. Got to go back down to work now to drop in my sick note from last week. Thankfully my housemate has just got home so she is going to drive me down cos my poor legs couldnt take it. I got washing powder and fabric conditioner for the baby yesterday so I can start washing his stuff.


----------



## helz81

Little Kitten, your bump is soo cute! And ur pj bottoms too!

Got back into the car after collecting the kids from school and the dashboard thermometer was reading 33 degrees! I burnt my hands on the steering wheel!
All I wanna do now is strip off an try cool down but Ive gotta go back out shortly to pick hubby up from work then were popping to nettos for a few bits before going to open night at school..the kids are involved in various displays.


----------



## littlekitten8

Thanks helz. Its cute but I weighed myself today and Ive jumped to 11 stone so Ive put on 4lbs in just under 2 weeks!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone! Hope we've had a good day. 

I've had a very busy one....only just sat down. 

Hubby was awake at 5.30 this morning because he's been up at this time for about 5 days running. So therefore I was up too! Thankfully I got back to sleep for a couple fo hours and had to be up for 9am to get to the midwife. 

Went - BP fine, don't know HB as she was really quick. Didn't get a urine sample (have to take one at 28 weeks though) or anything. She just said that it seems like I'm ok so to keep going. She was running late so I felt very rushed......nothing new there! 

Went shopping and to the cinema....saw Ice Age 3- Don't bother it's really weak and we were disappointed!! We bought a barbecue and utensils so we've had a BBQ dinner.....yummers! The corn was particularly nice! Going to do the same on Saturday too :happydance:

Excitement for today, I was at the cinema and went to the loo. My cycstitis had flared up again but when I went then I got some blood too! I called the Dr and got seen on the way home (literally 20 mins after I called which makes a nice change!!). Dr was really good and I'm on Amoxycillin until Monday. It was quite nasty and really painful but I've already noticed a difference and I've only taken 1 tablet!! :rofl: Such a relief :cloud9:

Took delivery some more summer clothes so I will be able to be cool tomorrow! Hubby is out on a ride-out in the morning so I can get the housework done. Then we're going to absolutely nothing. We've got to vacate the house on Saturday as it's the village gardening competition (such a pain!) and lets just say it's more 'wildlife haven' than anything else! Found the most Huuuuuge caterpillars in there this afternoon...they're fantastic!! 

Have a lovely evening ...it's really cooling down nicely so we can enjoy it. Off to go and sit in the garden with a cranberry juice!! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Eep about the bloody urine! Glad you got to see the doctor quickly, and that the amoxycillin is helping :hugs:

Yay to everyone who is now 3rd trimester or approaching it - I'll be there on Sunday! And congratulations to all the viable little ones too!

We had our rescan on Tuesday, and our little madam STILL had her hands in front of her face lol. We got loads of pics, though only a couple of face-on ones. And ended up with 13 minutes of DVD footage, so I'm chuffed all the same!

Had my mw appointment today, gads I love this woman! All is fine with my urine, BP was textbook (120/60, am chuffed!). Heard baby's heartbeat loud and clear - 158bpm again :) My Mum had given me a lift in, and she got to come in and hear the HB - she was nearly crying! Got my MatB1 and HiP grant forms, so it's all moving along!

Finding the heat SO trying, I have horrible cankles and my toes are like chippolatas :rofl:


----------



## eswift

Good evening ladies!!

I've finally finished painting the babes room!!! Woo Hoo that's 2 rooms down and plenty more to go... I'm gonna fill the floor tomorrow, see how far I get and I might just start the sanding too... No promises!!! 

Have you all seen the forecast for tomorrow? Where's all that rain coming from?? Mind you I guess we could do with a break from this hot weather... I know we shouldn't complain really about the weather as we get the sun so infrequently it really is nice to get it when it's here. But I'm not sure what I'm going to be like if this is what the summers going to be like? I've been past myself all day, just too hot, can't be bothered... Told OH today that once builders have gone gone, he can lay the patio as then I can veg outside in the shade all day... Otherwise I'm gonna be stuck indoors all summer... One plus side - at least I'll be working during the coolest part of the day, finished for 10 ish...

Builders have almost finished all of the inside stuff today, tidying tomorrow and finishing off ceiling in bathroom... Woo Hoo - they'll only have the outside work to do next week and the utility window!!! I'm so excited!!?!?!!

DS is away next week with school, OH is umming and arghing about taking any leave now... So I'm not sure if he'll be taking any at all, I've text my uncle today to see if I can get him to help paint the downstairs for me... I'm sure he'll have it polished off in a day or 2, where as it's taking me longer and longer to do things... Even getting up from sitting??? So we'll see what he has to say for himself...


----------



## florabean1981

i have not slept a wink tonight/today. *grrrrrrr* :(
Then,m I got up at 5:20 to get some warm milk & guess what??? There were 4 freaking slugs on my kitchen floor! I totally freaked & screamed & dropped the blinking milk carton on the floor which went everywhere, so I had to end up cleaning the damn kitchen, as well as salting the slugs after throwing them onto my patio.
There are only 2 animals I dont like- spiders & slugs. urgh!
I left my OH a stinking note on his lunch box saying tht this weekend we are blitzing thw whole damn place & I'll hire a steam cleaner thingy if I have to, because I am not having disgusting slugs coming in & partying on my kitchen floor every night.

Sorry for the rant. I am soooo disgusted rght now, that even though I'm tired as hell, the thought of sleeping is the last thing on my mind.

***scream***


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well spent alot of yesterday snoozing with wet tealowels on me as i was hot and headachey. A storm would of been good.

Feels a little fresher here this morning so I hope it stays that way. We have OH's kids coming today so he did loads of tidying yesterday and I couldn't help. He's been wonderful recently :cloud9:

Got my free breastflow bottle yesterday too oh and 21 really cute vests. Need to pack up all my baby clothes as mum is going to launder them all for me.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning! 
Well it's bliss this morning - clouds and a cool breeze...stil 21 degrees in the house but a lot more bearable!! 
Hubby has left for his rideout...should be back by 2 so I can get some housework done. Clean up after the BBQ last night....only one problem with that gorgeous meal. I now have the biggest craving for corn on the cob!! :rofl:
The AB's appear to be working too! Not had a relapse this morning like I have for the past 3 days! Bit disappointing as it's no :sex: for 5 whole days. I don't know how I'll cope......keep thinking of it like the :witch: being here but it's torture....we've had 6 months of virtually every night......I've become a nymph!! :rofl::dohh:
More ebay stuff arriving today!! :happydance: Love the postie at the moment! :rofl:
Have a good day girls. Off to sort the washing out....seems to be never-ending!! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oooooh am I glad its fresher this morning! :happydance: although it wasnt til about 4am - then I had to get up for work at 6am :hissy: actually looking forward to sleeping tonight (1st time Ive looked forward to bed in over a week).


----------



## MrsO29

It's supposed to rain here at around 4pm, I am so excited!!
The past few days have been hot, sweaty, muggy, hayfever HELL!!!!!

My dd's new furniture is here, hubby is assembling it all this weekend, so we can finally move all the nursery furniture into new babys room!

I gave in and bought a few things.
I already have nearly everything from my dd (pram, moses baskets etc), but we needed a new car seat and a few blue items of clothing so I got them.
Very exciting!!

Only 18 more days until the 3rd Trimester :happydance:

Hope you all have a great weekend.
:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Thank god the weather has decided to change today! Its cloudy and alot cooler here although I still needed the fan to sleep. Has obviously rained overnight cos the sheets on the line are damp. Got my 25 week check up with the GP this afternoon and then physio. Everyone has been taking bets on how big my bump is going to measure cos its a bit big and I keep getting told I'm huge for 24 weeks lol. So far the guesses are 24-25cm (my mum), 25cm (OH), 26cm (me), 28cm (Housemate and OHs friend). We will see at 2pm lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

Didn't get that measured yesterday either....feel mucly left out!! :dohh:
Looks like it's going to rain here TBH.....dark clouds and a lot cooler! Love it, but got to go and get the furniture in quick!! :rofl:

Heavens have opened.....thunder, lightning, the works!! YAY!!


----------



## helz81

It went really dark here an hour ago,I had to put living room light on it went that dark! Hubby text me to ask me to put the bbq in the shed..I stepped out the conservatory door and it started raining..rain drops the size of 10p pieces!! Haven't seen it rain this hard and heavy for a long time!! Its calmed down now but still raining. Much cooler today...:happydance:
Been to doctors this morning (I was asked to make an appointment to discuss my blood test results) well he couldn't see anything wrong with my results! Couldn't understand why Id been asked to make an appointment!! Thats twice now this has happened to me, twice Ive had blood tests for no fecking reason :growlmad: so while I was there I asked if there was anythng I could take for my hayfever, he said yeah you can use eye drops and nasal spray and I got the impression that was that and I was expected to go buy them so I asked if I could have them on perscription then at least it hadn't been a complete waste of my time!! He said of course.
Oh well,at least I don;t have to take nasty iron tablets :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Must have been the same rainstorm Helz as I'm not that far from you. It's knocked the SKY out and everything! :dohh: Lovely to get the air cleared!! 

Glad that the bloods were ok. I got a prescription for nasal spray and eye drops too. They're not as effective as the tablets but they beat dying of hayfever.....one word of advice, if you've got the same one as me, don't take both sprays up your nose at once, you'll sneeze and they'll come straight back out. Take one, then wait half an hour, then take the other. I find this works a treat! The eye drops are excellent too....I use them all the time and so does hubby! :blush:


----------



## helz81

Lol thanks Aimee but Im fine with the spray, I give my nose a really good blow ya brains out blow before I use it to clear it out first. Im used to the spray,been using it for 20years. Gosh that makes me sound wayyy old :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Did u say your in North Yorkshire? I can't remember!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm near Driffield.


----------



## aimee-lou

helz81 said:


> Lol thanks Aimee but Im fine with the spray, I give my nose a really good blow ya brains out blow before I use it to clear it out first. Im used to the spray,been using it for 20years. Gosh that makes me sound wayyy old :rofl:

Never used them before as I would normally reach straight for the benadryl.....I try blowing and my body will still manage to find more to scupper me!! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

I used to have to take them aswell as the tablets..my mum and dad used to take me and my brother camping (in a grass field!!)to france for 2 weeks every May and if I didn't take it all I suffered so badly! BAD PARENTS!!!


----------



## Kte

The joys of the :rain: I am running an event tomorrow (for my sins - why oh why did I agree to do it?!) So I hope its dry at least as its outdoors and I can't be bothered to pospone it.


I usually use the nazal spray if the tables are not working, my hayfever is worse in this warm wet weather :( oh well. I walked to work with my sunglasses on to protects my eyes from pollen, bet passers by thought I was mad!


:happydance: Looking forward to tomorrow, the LO hits 24 weeks :happydance: 


OH finally got to feel some kicks yesterday too, made him jump! It was nice to see the big smile on his face.


Ps - I feel for you florabean1981, I HATE slugs, they have plagued me since I was little and the cheeky gits come in my kitchen from time to time, tho I can't kill them as I hate the sight of the dead ones too and the thought of scooping up thier mushed little bodies :sick: IW!!


----------



## Eala

Hello ladies! Hope the weather has cooled off for some of you! It seems to be raining enough to cool things everywhere except here at the moment :lol: We have rain then sunshine - steaming pavements! Urgh! I want a good thunderstorm :rofl:

Am feeling quite pleased today, got my mat leave dates all sorted out! My leave officially starts on the 22nd September (which sounds quite late, given that my EDD is the 4th!) but the semester ends on the 15th August, so I'm actually off from then :D On holiday from then until the 22nd, which is great - as my year leader said, why use up leave on those weeks when you'd be off anyway, and you've earned them? :D I then get 45 weeks paid leave, and go back to do a 5 week placement starting 26th July 2010. Then a couple of weeks off, and I'll start 2nd year officially around the 21st September again :)

It feels so nice to have a definite end date in sight! I'm getting so hacked off with everything University-wise at the moment, but at least it's not long now! :wohoo:


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I am back from my 25 week check up. Saw GP today (even though I am only 24+4 this was the only day I could get in). BP was 144/68 but he wasnt concerned. Urine was clear. Heard heartbeat again which was 150bpm. Measured my bump for the first time...and measured at 26 weeks lol. Ah well. Knew I had a big bump but didnt think he would measure a week and a half ahead lol.


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well just had lunch at Ikea and been and done the weekly shop. Is it me or is food shopping getting more and more expensive???

OH has set off to pick up his kids, so an evening of chilling for me. It was too muggy and warm for me to go with him.

OH's solicitor has informed his ex's solicitor that im pregnant so I can imagine fireworks very soon.


----------



## aimee-lou

I have written my letter to work to request my maternity leave. I will officially be on leve from the 5th August 2009...... Hopefully they'll agree....can they disagree?


----------



## Maffie

I dont think they can disagree its up to you when to start mat leave. Going to start mine from the 10th August.

Is anyone getting more headaches? Im bit concerned as I keep getting more.


----------



## amandas

Hi All

Well today, I'm viable!!!!

Also had our nursery furniture delivered today! I just want to open it, but OH insists we wait til the room is ready!!! Also had buggy/car seat and crib delivered on Wed so the house is full of boxes!

Had MW appt again today and all was fine. It seems from reading other posts on here that i get a lot less checks!!! I get 2 scans (12 and 20 wk), they've never weighed me, they've never measured my waist, they've never told me my baby's heart rate! I just get BP done and a quick listen to heartbeat and then I'm done!

I think my bean has changed positions over the last couple of days. I'm finding that it's lying with it's back/head out i think - my stomach feels like it's got a rock in it when i poke it!!!

Maffie - could headaches be due to the heat and dehydration?! Drink LOADS of water and it might help? :hugs:

Aimee-Lou - I'm impressed re :sex: My DH finds the whole thing a bit wierd!!!! As if someone's watching!!! 

Right off for in ice-lolly i think!!!


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

I'm due to start my Mat leave 19 Oct - due 21st. But I have holiday to use first so really finishing work 21 Sept... It seems so near, but then we have so much to do...

Talking about which, I really upset the applecart today. I've had a horrid emotional day today, I've been in tears on and off all day... Spoke to uncle, he can't help; After the carry on with OH Bro, I was feeling peeved enough and was well and truely livid when OH said he wasn't going to take any leave. So my uncle just put the icing on the cake...

I spoke to my MIL today, or should that be cried my eyes out to her today. Explaining everything, and how fustrated I was with the whole situation and circumstance. She was ever so good... Gave me cuddles calmed me down and we talked the whole thing through again. She then agreed with me that I was/am doing too much and need help. Said that OH Bro had offered to help, re went through what he'd done, said yes, and then changed his offer and when he could help etc. She too was then angry, as she knows my Dad does most helping when we need it and isn't up to it etc... OH Bro is due at her's on Sunday - I've a feeling he's gonna get more than he bargained for as is OH when he goes to see her too... She thinks he's up to doing more too...

Spoke to Dad about his bro too, as he'd told Dad he'd help. Dad was livid too; he spoke to my Nanna as she was there all day as my Granddad was/is in hospital today. Ended up uncle had told her too he would help, so she is going to have a few words to say to him too. Mum & Dad went to see Granddad in hospital this evening, bless him he was so pleased to tell them uncle was going to help us. Dad told him what had gone on today, Granddad went off on one "just you wait until I get home out of here, I'll tell him a thing or 2, she's not up to it you can't help; it's about time he started to help his own.."

So it has been a rocking day all round. I didn't go round to upset MIL or call my Dad to upset him either. I just thought they needed to know what was going on.. I was so fustrated, as I don't tend to ask for help, we do a lot of helping others. My Dad has always been at the end of the phone when I've needed anyone; he's far from well enough to help... Which is why I've asked for help thins time.

OH was rather ginger when he woke up today too. I think he fingured he'd crossed the line yesterday... He was trying to do the nicely, nicely approach and asked me how I am. Well, I just said yeh and burst into tears... He tried to comfort me too, I just told him I wasn't in the mood and I'd really had enough with the whole situation and it needs sorting. He needs a man to help him, I can't do it and I haven't got man who can help in my place; more so I need my man to do more...

I'd filled the floor this morning, left it to set; tried to sand it with the flat sander - talk about a hard way of doing something. Aventually got the belt sander out; managed 1/4 of the floor... Wow, does it look pretty but the sander's too fast/heavy for me really. I was buggered... Left it all set up, OH finished the floor off for me, without much complaining... We had a proper chat when he'd finished and he admitted that he's not been doing what he should have been. He is going to have to do more, he will make the effort to get the house finished and furniture moved back hopefully asap. He want's us back home too... He has said that he thinks I need to step back and do less... He reallises I've not done as much as I would normally do, but I've done alot more than I should have and more than he expected me to do. He has gone to work and has booked Thursday & Friday off next week.

So I'm about worn out now... Taking DS shopping tomorrow morning...


----------



## florabean1981

littlekitten8- my bump measured 26 at my 25 week check-up too :) I'm putting it down to all the gorgeous pancakes I stuffed myself with every morning while I was in Amsterdam though & not the fact my bubs is growing, LOL! :)


----------



## florabean1981

I an tell the weather is cooling off... LO has been kicking me non stop for the last hour! :) Bless him.


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG Im so frickin angry. We were supposed to be picking OHs son up at 8am to go to a family party. OHs ex text at almost 11pm to say that she was stuck in Swansea cos she had had a problem with her train and so now everything is all messed up. Had OH on the phone from work in tears! She is going to let me know when she is on the train in the morning what time I can come pick him up. But now I basically have to drop OH to work for 11am and then drive by myself up to Bedford to his cousins house for the party, wait for the go ahead to pick up the little boy, leave the party and drive half an hour each way to go get him, and then go back to the party. OH is devastated cos he now cant come to the party as he was planning on coming after work and obviously now I will have the car. Hes really worried that she will text again tomorrow and say she is stuck still and cant get home so we wont be able to have him. Why does she do this?!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all... woohoo ive woken without a headache. Dont think I could drink anymore im having 3 litres of water a day. 

Im hoping some of my purchases will come today. I have stiff off here and ebay and im desperate for it all to come :rofl:


----------



## eswift

LittleKitten - try to have a lovely weekend, ex's do it because they can... Nothing ever goes according to plan, plans can be made and broken too...

I'm up and wake with horrid back ache, it seems to be all in 1 hip... I guess walking around the shops will loosen it off. Told OH this morning we need to get our bed up very soon as I'm getting back ache more frequently and it really does hurt. If it's not one thing it's another...

At least the weathers nice!?! Have a lovely day all...


----------



## helz81

Im having ex troubles too. My daughters waste of a space father (I use the word father in the lightest way possible!) hardly see's her as it is..once every 3 or 4 weeks seems the average and when he does see her he NEVER takes her anywhere or treats her and quite often texts to say he can't even come for her or pick her up so can we drop her off ourselves!!! (He can't drive,lives at home with his mum,..she drives but if she's going out to the pub,which is a very often occurance she isn't there to do the driving around for him) Anyway,this weekend is one of those times but weve refused to do the ferrying around so told him he'll have to get his fat arse up and walk her home to us then! He has gone 6weeks before without seeing her then when he did he had a hangover and fell asleep on the sofa the whole time she was there!! Disgusting! Im ashamed that I made such a horrible mistake of going with him all them years ago! And breathe.....


----------



## helz81

Is anyone else around same stage as me finding the early on tiredness creeping back? Wondering if pumpkin has a growth spurt around now as last night I felt dreadful..sooo tired and weak, my eyes wouldn't stay open after 9pm..most unusual for me as the past month Ive managedd to stay up till at least 11pm and sometimes even stuggled to get to sleep!


----------



## jlosomerset

helz81 said:


> Im having ex troubles too. My daughters waste of a space father (I use the word father in the lightest way possible!) hardly see's her as it is..once every 3 or 4 weeks seems the average and when he does see her he NEVER takes her anywhere or treats her and quite often texts to say he can't even come for her or pick her up so can we drop her off ourselves!!! (He can't drive,lives at home with his mum,..she drives but if she's going out to the pub,which is a very often occurance she isn't there to do the driving around for him) Anyway,this weekend is one of those times but weve refused to do the ferrying around so told him he'll have to get his fat arse up and walk her home to us then! He has gone 6weeks before without seeing her then when he did he had a hangover and fell asleep on the sofa the whole time she was there!! Disgusting! Im ashamed that I made such a horrible mistake of going with him all them years ago! And breathe.....

Oh hun, I can fully sympahise with you, my eldest sons father is a waste of space too, he lives 300 miles away from us and hasnt seen him since xmas!!! In that time he has managed to travel down here to see his family but cant make the effort to see his son, makes me soo mad!!
He is meant to phone him every other nite but its more like once a week.
And he owes me thousands via the CSA.

I too have to live with the fact that I made a awful mistake in choosing him to be my lovely big boys father but at least in years to come we wont have to thank him for anything:hugs:

On the other subject, Thursday night I was absolutely shattered, went to bed for hour and a half when DH got in from work, I just could not function any longer. Baby was really active too, but when I got up yesterday my bump had shrunk so think he must have had a right old wriggle on and changed positions completely, I feel alot better now thou so hopefully you will soon aswell!!


----------



## bonfloss

Just finished 3 night shifts and bubs is definitely a night person - was kicking like mad every night :) :)

24 weeks today - congrats to anyone else hitting this milestone :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats to everyone hitting 24 weeks :happydance: the time seems like its flying for us ladies be a few of us going over into 3rd tri soon :happydance:.
Hope everyones doing ok and enjoying there weekend :hugs:


----------



## sam76

hello all, how we all feeling today, been shopping all day, and bought more bits for baby George!!! god hes so spoilt!!! i must admit im worn out now!!! Feet up


----------



## eswift

Evening All...

Had a lovely morning shopping with a friend and DS, spent far too much money on him... But hey, what's money??? Why is it when we have little jobs to do just before leaving town kids always play up?!? I just don't get it...

Got home to find OH shut away in a very dusty bedroom, he'd managed to plain off most of the floor and has spent the rest of the time sanding the boards down, it's looking really nice. I'm proud of him!!

DS has his bags to pack this evening and OH has already said he's looking forward to doing that with him as he can see all the smart stuff we've got him...

I've got really really sore hips today, thinking that the pain would ease with moving about; I'm so wrong. I've got stiffer and stiffer rather than it having eased any. I tired myself out in town today too, we were out from 9am until 2.30; watch OH eat his lunch and slept until 5.30. I could sleep some more but not sure I'll sleep tonight if I do.. Think I'll be off to the dr's on Monday if it's no better. I'm not good with pain...

So what's everyoone else been upto?


----------



## aimee-lou

Evening everyone! Hope we're all ok. 

Eswift - Sorry to hear your hips are playing up. I have sympathy and I hope theyfeel better tomorrow after a rest. 

We've had a lovely day! Went shopping with hubby, got him some new shoes for hols! Can't wait to go now!! :happydance: 

Also got our freeby bounty pack and changing bag from boots. I'm impressed although the bounty pack is a little bit of a nothing....but freebies are freebies! :dohh:

Went and got some fab meat from the butchers and hubby did his speciality BBQ! Was delicious! And I still crave corn on the cob! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weekend now it's cooler. Sleep is good!! :rofl:

Good night ladies xxx


----------



## eswift

Good morning ladies...

My hips are feeling rather tender, had a bath this morning; and as I got in my hips did a really loud click. Didn't hurt and seems to be moving a little bit better. Will have to see how the day progresses.

Don't think babe was too impressed with having to wait for breaki. Really was making a fuss whilst I was eating, tom (ginger cat) was sat on my bump as I was having breaki, he wasn't too impressed with being kicked about... lol he kept sticking his claws into my dressing gown to hold on... little sod - his nails are sharp!

I'm starting to grow out of the maternity trousers I have, so I've been on to Adsa direct and ordered a few items in the next 2 sizes. Shock horror I've even ordered a summer dress. Ok with delivery I spent just over £30, but it'd cost me more in fuel to go to our nearest george... They should all be here wed or they'll go to my Dad's for thurs depending on how they deliver. (we've got mail redirected whilst we're in a pickle... Easier than trying to do everything at once)

Best make a descent attempt to get dressed, may take OH & DS to car bootie, think I'm getting with drawl symptons and don't want to start chewing on in the house yet... Have a lovely day all...


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Have calmed down somewhat after a very stressful day yesterday. Was up in Bedford at the family party yesterday and should have picked OHs son up at around 2pm....well 7.30pm she text to say they had only just left Cardiff!! So I phoned OH at 9.15pm and was close to tears asking him what he wanted me to do. He just told me to come home and she would have to sort it out today. Have text her this morning and she has said she cant get to Oxford but that OH is very welcome to come pick his son up after work. So we will see what happens with that.

Finally got home at like 12.45am and was very tired so consequently I slept til 11.30 oops lol. Although I got woken up at 7.30am with the worst calf cramp and was literally squealing at OH to wake up and rub it for me cos I cant reach lol. Think I must not have drunk enough yesterday cos both legs are quite crampy today.


----------



## eswift

Littlekitten - coor what a long day you had yesterday! Sounds like OH ex is trying to play it every which way. I hope things calm down soon...

I've left OH sanding the floor, DS hoovering and helping when needed; I've come out the way into the cool, my hips are sore and I'm shattered again. Not too sure but I think my body's telling me I've done too much...

I'm gonna see if I can get away with a snooze, they know where I am if they need or want me...


----------



## dom85

So this is where you all are! 

I've been moving into my new flat so things have been pretty hectic, I'm at my Dad's at te mo so I can use the internet, and I couldn't find the thread.

Got so much to sort out, still without a sofa and washing machine, hopefully those should be sorted my next weekend. I can't take any time off work at the moment so I'm trying to squeeze everything in. At least I have my bed :)

And while I was away I've become viable :happydance:

Just got to get his room sorted now.

Is anyone else feeling exhusted? I can barely keep my eyes open at work come 3pm anymore, the thought of the train journey for the next three months is depressing.

Hope everyone is ok :hug:


----------



## Chaos

Hey Lovelies,

Had such a busy weekend so am just popping my head in. We have family coming over for a BBQ in a couple hours.

We went to a 4th July party last night was great fun. I posted some pictures of the fireworks and us on my blog if you're interested. Oh my sister and mines new haircuts are on there too! https://blog.jmlamb.net/chelle

On the subject of tiredness, yes, the last 2 or 3 weeks I've noticed I've gone back to being exhausted all the time and not being able to get thru the day with out a afternoon nap.

I'm sorry you're all having problems with your Ex's. Such douches. Makes you wonder why (or HOW) you ever loved them really.

Ok I need to scoot. Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Hello ladies!:)
I am just popping in to say hey!
Just got back from a wonderful and much needed vacation. I managed to cook myself pretty good in the Florida sun, however, despite burning my back, I am glad that I can now say my legs are not embarassingly pale.
Spent a lot of time at the pool and shocking my sister and my dad with how much I can eat. We determined I need a "feeding" about every 3 hours...LOL.
Hope you all are well. I almost forgot this thread was moving, but when I popped into 2nd and couldn't find it, it dawned on me~


----------



## helz81

Hey girls n bumps, oohhh Florida, wish I was there again!
Had a lovely day yesterday, just relaxed in the garden with hubby and my son and our new paddling pool. Had a bbq and a lager shandy :blush: just the 1 though.
This morning we went to a car boot and managed to get some gorgeous bargainous newborn clothes before the heavens opened and everyone made a mad dash for their cars. I said I wasn't gonna buy newborn size clothes seeing as my son was 8lb 13 but they were cheap and only worn twice so I couldn't resist :rofl: Then came home and managed to get some more bargain buys on Ebay..3-6 month size though so hubby has forgiven me :rofl:
I really must not buy anymore baby clothes But it's the Next sale next weekend and we always go to stock up on the kids wardrobes (a size up) so no doubt I'll stray over to the baby section.
Hope everyones having a nice weekend too xxxx


----------



## eswift

Woo Hoo Babe's floor's varnished!! Well at least the 1st coat, have to buy another tub before OH can do the 2nd coat. Well pleased...


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm think I may have slightly overdone it today....got on a real cleaning spree again this afternoon. Cleaned out the cupboard under the sink cos it was smelling...and all the girls alcohol had spilled somehow and so the cupboard was all sticky...then cleaned all the fronts of the cupboards, cleaned the cooker hood and cooker, took everything off the surfaces and cleaned them all, hoovered and mopped all the downstairs floors. Done 2 loads of washing and hung them out on the line. Put up the travel cot for OHs son. Sorted through the clothes in the ottoman (which OH's parents brought up about 2 weeks after he moved in and have been there since) and washed some of those. Unloaded and reloaded the dishwasher. Now im sat relaxing on the sofa with back ache oops.


----------



## cinnamongirl

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I'm just back from the hospital, and I'm so tired and sore, I just wanna crawl into a hole and hide out. I've had my Bartholin cyst drained as it was the first time it's flared up since I've become pregnant. It was so horrible! I normally go under anethesia, but since it's not recommended for pregnant women, I had to take a local and deal with the pain of them slicing and squeezing/draining the damn thing. I seriously hope I don't have another flare up while pregnant...I think I'll die. I really can't wait till our little prince is born so I can have the whole gland removed...

Anyways, I hope everyone's feeling tons better than I am at the moment!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww cinnamongirl you poor thing. Sounds awful. I had my thumb pinned in December and one of the pins is currently trying to work its way out of the skin.... but the surgeon doesnt want to remove it til December as he wants it to be in for a year at least as it will give the best result. However its now got a little blister on the top of it and is quite sore so Im very tempted to bring my appointment forward from October to this month. If I need to get it out it will be a case of having a local anaesthetic, slicing open the skin over the pin, grabbing it with pliers and pulling it out. Not a pleasant experience at all.


----------



## cinnamongirl

Oh, littlekitten! That sounds awful! I wouldn't want to go thru that either. I hope it stops causing u pain!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all off to see consultant today so just a quick post to say

24 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## colsy

helz81 said:


> Is anyone else around same stage as me finding the early on tiredness creeping back? Wondering if pumpkin has a growth spurt around now as last night I felt dreadful..sooo tired and weak, my eyes wouldn't stay open after 9pm..most unusual for me as the past month Ive managedd to stay up till at least 11pm and sometimes even stuggled to get to sleep!

I'm a bit ahead of you, Helz, but the past few days I've definitely started to feel tired again. Only for me, it's not the "oh my god, I MUST go to bed because it's 8pm" thing, but rather a general all-day "slow" kind of feeling. I feel OK, but I just have to do things a lot slower all of a sudden (which I'm not very good at!), and I'm definitely noticing the walk up to our house again - we live on a very steep hill and in first trimester I couldn't manage it without stopping twice. I hope that doesn't come back, cos it's frustrating!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girlies :wave:

Well another weekend and another boot sale :D We got Freya a travel cot for downstairs .. Its one with a bassinette and a changing top on it, also it has a toy arch attached :cloud9: its so sweet.. Plus we got even more flipping clothes!!!! Its crazy as she really didnt need anymore but i cant resist a bargain lol... I thought i'd show you some of the clothes! this is just NB- 0-3 and its not all of it. She already has 2 bags full of shoes too lol.

Excuse the mess :blush:

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/Freyasclothes.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/Freyasclothes2.jpg



Right time for something to eat x Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG Baby.Love!!

We have 3 outfits - all unisex! thats the extent of our baby's wardrobe! :dohh:

Ive got some shopping to do clearly!


----------



## baby.love

:blush: There is more upstairs! and also got loads of 3-6mnth items too... lol.

Freya's 1st ragdoll just arrived :cloud9: Its so lovely and it is what Ethan will bring to the hospital as a present for her.. :)


----------



## helz81

Babylove Im loving the fact it isn't just me that can't say no to a bargain!! My stash isn't quite as good as yours (I don't think!?) but I know theres wayyyy too many clothes for 1 baby! Im mad to have even bought newborn size as my daughter was 7lb 13 then my son was 8lb 13.5 so I don't think I've got much chance of this one being under 8lb! But they cost next to nowt an evidently have only been worn a couple of times so whats a girl to do eh :rofl: Infact you have inspired me to go get it all out and make a note of what I have actually got,be good to see it written down.

Maffie, Ive said it on your thread but :happydance: to you being viable!! xx


----------



## florabean1981

I just got back from my sister's house. We sat down with all my newphews' old clothes & went through everything I wanted for my little boy... and came home with 9 shopping bags full of clothes!!!!!!!!!!!! My little boy has now got a wardrobe to rival Baby.Love's & Freya's clothing! :) Think I am defo gonna have to buy a set of chest of drawers to house it all now, otherwise baby will stuff will literally be taking over the house, LOL!
Feel so much more prepared now I know what I've got & what I still need to buy. :)


----------



## helz81

Ok heres what I got..

*Newborn*

x3 sleepsuits
x2 hand knitted cardis, x2 hats, scratch mitts and bootees
x20 pairs of socks (some look bigger than others so some are possibly 0-3)
x2 pairs scratch mitts
x1 romper suit
x3 pairs trousers
x1 pair of jeans
x4 long sleeve tshirts
a fleecy hat and bootee set

*0-3*

x5 sleepsuits
x18 vests/body suits
x1 romper suit
x1 baby bear dress up outfit
x2 trouser and jacket sets
x1 jumper
x1 woolly cardi/light jacket
x1 padded winter coat
x4 hats
x1 bib
x1 levis jeans and tshirt set
x3 pairs trainers/pram shoes

*3-6 and 6-9*

x1 Nike 3 piece outfit (shorts,tshirt,hooded gillet)
x3 romper suits with hats
x1 Adidas tracksuit
x1 Lonsdale tracksuit
x5 vests/bodysuits
x5 tshirts
x1 'Mr Bump' jeans, tshirt and long sleeve tshirt set
x1 Nike trainers

*Other stuff*

x1 hooded towel
x1 cot sheet
x1 cellular blanket
x3 soft fleecy pram blankets
x2 handmade shawls
x3 packs of wipes
Huge bag of toys

Also I already have cotbed, pram, car seat, breast pump and bottles and bouncer/swing. Looking at my list I think I will get some more newborn sleepsuits and a few vests, a snowsuit and some bibs. Oh and Ive only just started buying a pack of wipes in with my weekly shopping so haven't got many yet and I'll start doing the same with nappies too.


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, been at hospital most the day, just about to start a thread in 2nd tri


----------



## lindak

Hey ladies,

Djgirl- glad you had a good holiday , Im off on thursday and I cant wait 

Maffie - congrats on 24weeks yeyyyyyyyy

Baby.love thats some wardrobe for freya she is a lucky girl.....

Ok had the day from hell today, we moved office and of course it was left to me ! got to the new office and everything that could go wrong went wrong I was so stressed I didnt end up getting anything to eat till 1 today and could have aet a horse I was that hungry. On top of everything going wrong with the move I also have so much to do before I go on hols on thurs. Got most sorted today thank god ! but its just typical that it all gets left to me ... And on top of that I was awake from 4 that morning couldnt sleep thinking of everything I needed to do today ! :hissy: :hissy: I dont know what my boss is going to do when I go on maternity !! 

:hugs: to all and if I get a chance tommorrow il be on to check on you all .. xx


----------



## eswift

Oh My Goodness!?!?

All them clothes, will one baby every wear them all??? Hehehe bet you have loads of fun trying though...

I'm not that bad, OH does think I have a thing for nappies though... I've got newborn to size 3 now... I've only got 1 carrier of clothes that my sister brought, can't seem to get into the right frame of mind to get any more until babe's here. There is only so much beige one babe should have...

Went and saw Dr today, my hip is sore as it has diplaced itself. I can take paracetamols, have to try swimming and see if it places itself back. Told to take it very easy, lift nothing and try to keep moving about... Was told too that it's cause of the pregnancy and as one hips done it I'm likely the other will too... So don't try to do too much...

Good Job I've had my paddy last week and OH has stepped up to the mark... Builders have removed the carpet downstairs for me, tidy through the house too and are hoping to work mainly in the utility and outside... They've made a real indent in what needs tidying up - I was so very pleased with them, good lads... 

OH has done the final coat of varnish in babe's room tonight before work, I'm really pleased with how it looks. He's going to put the bed up for me tomorrow & is taking me to ikea shopping... We need blinds and a couple of lamps, he's buying tea too... All before work again. I do love him - he is really trying to get the house sorted so we can move in very soon now. Seems a shame that it's taken for me to not be able to do things before he's stepped up. Better later than never...

DS was so excited this morning, he's gone on the trip with school. On one of those adventure activity weeks, and I miss him already... I keep wondering about what they're doing, when they arrived etc. He has so much to tell me when he gets home from school it's been very quite today... I'm looking forward to him coming home on Friday already...


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls.. Like i say thats not all of it!! There is loads more in my spare room and some in the dryer and thats just what i am keeping... I am selling a 100+ item bundle as i am running out of room.. I have made a start on 3-6 months but its only a bag full so far..

I am off to bed as its the 1st cooler night in ages and i am shattered.. :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well im sat here having a coffee trying to build up the courage to inject myself. I do hope giving myself injections gets easier. I'd rather give them to someone else :rofl:

Wow babylove thats a lot of clothes. I have quite a bit but not that much :lol: although im still buying.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! 

How is everyone today? I'm up early as hubby was up early and he woke me up in an 'I'm up, everyone's up' kind of attitude, then it's time for the early morning kicking session. 

Would it be wrong to have pork pie for breakfast. I normally limit that treat to christmas day morning! :rofl:

Baby.love, that is one heck of a ot of clothes for your lovely lucky little girl! :happydance: I've stopped buying baby clothes now.....like eswift there's only so much beige that one little one can have. Hubby is going to go out and buy the first proper 'coloured' outfit once LO is here, otherwise we'll see what pressies we get then go Shopping!! :happydance:

We booked our holiday yesterday....1 week in Penzance!! :happydance: I can't wait to go now as we check in next Monday!! so less than a week to go! Woohoo!!!!! So excited and I've got to get the house sorted out and start packing!! :happydance:

Sod it...it's pork pie time!! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

ooooh I want a pork pie now. Hmmmm what to have for breakfast.

Eeek must get my butt up soon and have a shower, off to docs again today.

I managed to feel well embarrassed yesterday when I went to collect a sharps bin from the chemist. I was worried they would thing I was a druggie :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :wave:

Well thanks to my son waking up at 4.30 i am shattered already :sleep: 

Sorted a bundle of clothes to sell last night and the bundle consists of 205 items!!!! We are keeping roughly 600+ items... I defo went OTT when we found out she is a girl. That includes a medium size bag of 3-6 months . I really cant see her wearing it all unless she is teeny tiny. 

Cant believe i have 1 week left in 2nd Tri.. Its scary over in 3rd :lol: 

Right i am gonna wake up a bit then time to start packing up some bits ready for our move in 3 weeks :wohoo:

TTFN my lovelies xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girlies

27 weeks today:happydance:

Not feeling brilliant this morning, have a stinking headache and I dont do headaches, house looks like a bomb has hit it and have a very tired 3 year old that wont give in!!!!!

On a brighter note, only 2 more sleeps till 3d scan:happydance:

Have a good day x


----------



## Eala

Morning all!

Baby.love, that pile of clothes scared me :lol: I've got about 3 drawers full of NB and 0-3 neutral stuff, which was passed on from a friend whose little girl was born in February. I'm seeing her in September, and she's got a whole load more clothes for me (girly ones!), I'm really chuffed, as it means we haven't had to buy loads of stuff :) I've bought a few things (mainly 3-6 months) for the "aww, cute!" factor since finding out that LO is a girlie, but I don't need a whole lot, really!

Am feeling a bit meh at the moment. Think I really overdid it at the British Superbikes this weekend, as I'm still exhausted now. Hit 27 weeks on Sunday, I can't believe I'm 3rd trimester already! University is REALLY pissing me off, I cannot wait till 14th August when I'll be on holiday at last.

Ho hum, I should go and do some work. Meh :sad1:


----------



## littlekitten8

Maffie ive obviously totally missed something. Why do you have to inject yourself?


----------



## Chaos

Gah I need to catch up at some point.

Long story short, my sister got some kind of bite on her ankle and now has cellulitus caused by a staph infection that got in to the wound. The wound its self is say the size of a 10p, open and raw but you can see the infection in about a 3 or 4 inch circle around the wound, all red and swollen. We had to draw a circle around it in a marker and monitor if the infection goes beyond it to judge if the medication is working, because this kinda of infection can be resistant to meds like MRSA is.

Its kinda gross. $150 bucks later, She has a bandage on it and she is on 10 days antibiotics.

I'm just glad its not a spider bite cause they have some real poisonous ones here. That was my main concern.

Her travel insurance is kinda annoying. Any medical procedure under 500 quid she has to pay for upfront and make a claim when she's back home. They never even told her that. We had to put it on our CC. 

Ah well. At least she's semi ok lol.

Ok breakfast and work. Have a wonderful day girls.


----------



## aimee-lou

Well that was a whirlwind! 

I completely forgot but the HV was due to visit today!! 

She was lovely and has really put my mind at rest about everything. Feeding, ante-natal classes the works. She was very impressed with my haul so far of baby things - said it's nice to see people so organised (I thought that was the norm?!):rofl:

But still she called to ak directions and in 10 minutes I managed to get the house looking presentable and empty all the bins and plates that has accumulated over the weekend (when hubby is on long weekend the house always becomes a bit of a hovel!! :rofl:) 

Feel much better now and she's sending me a load of stuff about formula feeding so that I can be informed about my choices as she was very pleased that she didn't have to spend ages convincing me to bf..... said I had sound reasoning so we'll carry on that way. 
Hope we're all ok...I'm in a baby frame of mind so I'm off to re-stack all the baby things as they've become a bit untidy. :happydance:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Well that was a whirlwind!
> 
> I completely forgot but the HV was due to visit today!!

That doesn't happen round here. I believe I don't see a health visitor until after baby is born, and even then not for a couple of weeks, as the first fortnight is still the midwife's domain (I think). Pleased to hear you got on well with each other.

By the way, all you shopping fiends out there - I am looking for a cot mattress that is an odd size: 70x130cm. It's not actually for a cot but for a piece of furniture that I've restored, so although I want a clean, smoke-free, pet-free mattress, it doesn't have to be brand new or amazing quality or BS standard or whatever. Anybody got any bright ideas on where to look (apart from the obvious eBay, M'care, etc.)? Thanks, girls.

By the way, I'm clearly not going to win any competitions for number of newborn outfits owned;-) ... my baby has an England football t-shirt and a few knitted cardigan/hat/bootee sets that were mine when I was a baby.

Toodlepip xx


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Well that was a whirlwind!
> 
> I completely forgot but the HV was due to visit today!!
> 
> That doesn't happen round here. I believe I don't see a health visitor until after baby is born, and even then not for a couple of weeks, as the first fortnight is still the midwife's domain (I think). Pleased to hear you got on well with each other.Click to expand...

I don't think many people get this pre-visit tbh but from what I can gather this area has quite a low birth rate so the mw/hv staff have to spread themselves out rather thick in places in order to convey a 'busy' appearance to the powers that be. I had 2 booking in appointments too! I'm not complaining....just complaining that I completely forgot then gave her the wrong directions on the phone.....PG brain kicking in big style!! :rofl:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> PG brain kicking in big style!! :rofl:

You know, I used to think that the whole "baby brain" thing was just girls making excuses for being forgetful or being ratty or whatever. Then I started to have "moments" and now I realise that it's really quite genuine. Probably my best one so far was a couple of weeks ago, when we had friends staying. I switched on the oven in the morning to warm up some croissants and then put the croissants in the oven. Off I go into the garden to check my seedlings - ten minutes later, I rush into the kitchen shouting "Oh no, the croissants are burning. Quick!" So I try to take them out the oven but they're not actually in it ... I'd put them in the other (not switched on) oven, and it was just the oven warming up that I could smell. Thus much hilarity amongst guests, and a further ten-minute wait for breakfast :rofl:

BTW, I had a REALLY scary nightmare last night and when I thought about it when I woke up I started crying and couldn't stop thinking about it. I think my hormones are doing weird shit this week. Bump has enlarged big time, and I feel quite uncomfortable, so I'm guessing baby's having a spurt.


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> BTW, I had a REALLY scary nightmare last night and when I thought about it when I woke up I started crying and couldn't stop thinking about it. I think my hormones are doing weird shit this week. Bump has enlarged big time, and I feel quite uncomfortable, so I'm guessing baby's having a spurt.

I had a few the other night....one I woke up in tears from too. I dreamt that hubby had disappeared. He had never actualy existed according to everyone else and only I could remember him. I woke up in tears when I found him asleep next to me.....needless to say he thought I had cracked up! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> Maffie ive obviously totally missed something. Why do you have to inject yourself?

I had pain in my leg, mentioned it to the consultant and they found some clots in a couple of veins. Thankfully not a deep vein. So taking heprin injections to stop any clots forming in the deep veins.


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww you poor thing. I had 1 injection of heparin and it hurt so bad. Couldnt ever inject myself lol. Im such a wimp when it comes to needles however I can quite happily stick other people with them.


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> Aww you poor thing. I had 1 injection of heparin and it hurt so bad. Couldnt ever inject myself lol. Im such a wimp when it comes to needles however I can quite happily stick other people with them.

The needle desn't hurt but the stuff has you plunge the plunger how that stings. I just keep telling myself it shows how much I want this baby :lol: and its only what approx 220 injections to go :dohh: thats scary numbers when I count them uo over the weeks. I said to OH if I end up with gestational diabetes that I deserve a treat :rofl: I seem to of got everything else.

Just done some baby shopping at adams online, they have some lovely things in the sale.


----------



## helz81

:hug: for Maffie xx

All Ive thought about all day is having a pot noodle :rofl: so Im going to Nettos in a mo to buy some while there on offer. Not the healthiest thing to eat I know but when u have a craving u have a craving..girls,ya know what it's like!!
Ive a feeling some choccie will find its way into the trolley too :blush: to be eaten in bed later while watching Torchwood


----------



## Maffie

:lol: i love cravings. I'm resisting chips cheese and mayo, i'll end up eating it tomorrow!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I'm craving chocolate mini rolls atm. Ate a whole packet of 12 over 2 days so Im resisting buying any more for a while...like thats going to last long lol. Is anyone else just feeling totally shitty today? Feel really grumpy and ended up having a massive argument with OH and he has stormed out to take his son home early (only by like an hour).


----------



## cinnamongirl

Aw, Maffie :hug: I hope it gets easier for u to do! There's a light at the end of the injection tunnel, and it's ur LO!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie I read your thread :hugs: babe

I had midwife appt today. Bubs is transverse atm :shrug: heartbeat is 140bpm - so Im still thinking boy??


----------



## znwinnie

Is anyone watching the Michael Jackson memorial? I am filliing up!


----------



## sam76

yes its very sad xxxxxxxx Usher was fab though xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hugs for Maffie too! :hugs:

OOOOh cravings....mine at the moment is sweetcorn! Either in the tin, frozen, on the cob, I don't care! So much so that I've insisted on a trip to KFC on the way to holidays next week and last night's tea was a chicken and sweetcorn pizza!!! :rofl:

Up nice and early again! Got tonnes to do - got packing to do ready for saturday, washing and ironing etc. Always seems to take ages! 

At least I've decided on the travel cot we're having....can't wait to get it in a couple of months as it's so cute!! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Graco-Petite...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 We'll be going to MIL's within a few weeks of the birth so we definitely need one, and it'll get loads of use! :happydance: And its a bargain!!! 

I've also decided that I'm going to put my name down as a Waterbirth candidate. Major decision but I'm so pleased about it. Hubby is really keen too and I now can't wait for my next midwife appointment!! 

Have a good day ladies. xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all.

Aimee bet you cant wait for your holiday!

Honeyshine do you think it's a boy you are having? I know I juse felt like it was.

I missed the MJ memorial I keep falling asleep all the time.

Was up nice and early today and packed some more ebay packages. I won something on ebay back on the 27th June and I still dont have it and the ebayer isn't replying to emails, what would you ladies do? It's my nappies so was quite a bit of money.

Going to try to sort my craft room out a bit today and start turning it into a nursery.


----------



## aimee-lou

Can you report them to ebay? If you paid through paypal you should get your money back if there are any issues. I've never complained but hubby has and he's been successful before too. 

I definitely can't wait for the holidays. We're travelling to MIL's on Saturday afternoon and then leaving hers at about 4.30am on Monday(eeeeek! :shock:) to get to Cornwall for mid-afternoon (we always leave far too much time but we have to go around the M25 on a monday morning so it's best to try to get accross London before 7.30! 

Got the dogs stuff to pack up today too....that always takes longer than you expect too!! :rofl:

Right, I'm off to get going. Knackered but so excited and just want to get on now! Bring on Saturday!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> HoneySunshine do you think it's a boy you are having? I know I just felt like it was

Yeah, just gut feeling :shrug: we will see in about 15 weeks or so!


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies , Its my last day in work to day im off on hols tommorrwo !! :happydance: :happydance: Im also 24wks tommorrow so im gonna celebrate it today seens as I wont be on here tommorrow. I cant believe when I get back from hols in 2 weeks I will only have 1 week left in 2nd tri and then Il be moving over.... 

I have so much to do ! today I havent even started packing which isnt like me but I have been so busy in work by the time I get home I am so tired.

Hope you are all doing well ! xxx:hug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Had a lovely evening last night. Went out for dinner with OH after having had a massive argument with him earlier in the afternoon. Pointed out to him that we dont spend enough time just as a couple anymore. Couldnt remember the last time we did anything just us. Every time we want to go out someone ends up tagging along or he turns it into a boy thing with his mate Michael. Just seems to be that every time we have his son we have an argument! He completely ignores me pretty much the whole time his son is here and then when I dont feel well and need to lay down I get accused of being grumpy. 

On the up side...my best mate is coming today!! Havnt seen her since I was about 10 weeks pregnant so shes only been able to follow my bump by pics on Facebook and I sent her a recording of bubs heartbeat. We are both so excited and I cant wait for her to feel him moving about! However it means I need to go finish tidying up my bedroom lol so chat to you girlies later.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well my sisters ankle has gone down now she's started the anti-biotics, so it shouldn't rot off any time soon!

2 more days of work and a lovely week off also. I can't freaking WAIT.

Baby.Love ~ Holy Moly girl, you've got enough clothes to keep her dressed until she's 21!!!

Aimee ~ I'm glad the HV visit went well :) I don't think we get them at all out here.

Colsy ~ I've been having those pregnancy nightmares also. The other night I dreamt that my DH died :shock: :cry:

Maffie ~ How long do you have to inject for?

Littlekitten ~ I know, I'd never be able to inject my self either, I'd be passed out on the floor in a heap lol. When I used to wax my own eyebrows it'd take me 20 minutes just to get the guts up to pull the damn thing off! (I have no idea how I'm gonna survive child birth :rofl: )
Have fun with your friend today :)

Helz ~ That sneaky stealth like chocolate always ninjas its self in to my shopping trolly and jumps out on me when I get home. :blush:

Znwinnie ~ Gawd, my sisters mum was watching that yesterday in England, she went mental when my sister called her in the middle of it. "Unless you're calling to say you have a transporter machine and tickets to that memorial or your head has fallen off and is bouncing down the road, I don't want to know" :rofl: She's a MJ fan ;)

Ok breakfast time!


----------



## bonfloss

Anyone else having trouble sleeping and can recommend good sleeping positions???


----------



## Chaos

bonfloss said:


> Anyone else having trouble sleeping and can recommend good sleeping positions???

Me! Pregnancy insomnia has returned. I aint slept in a few days now. Just can't get comfy and even tho I have the pregnancy pillow I keep waking up on my back and now it hurts and makes me achy and crampy down there, I guess cause she's getting some weight behind her.


----------



## Maffie

Good to hear you sis's leg isn't going to drop off Chaos. I have to inject until 12 hours before labour, so thats twice a day for another 16 weeks eeeek. Unless when they do my full blood count they encounter any problems. Was just glad they let me home. Consultant scared me shitless when he said I might have to be admitted.

OH suggested I have a bag packed ready in case that does happen. Mum even agrees with him :rofl:


----------



## bonfloss

Chaos said:


> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble sleeping and can recommend good sleeping positions???
> 
> Me! Pregnancy insomnia has returned. I aint slept in a few days now. Just can't get comfy and even tho I have the pregnancy pillow I keep waking up on my back and now it hurts and makes me achy and crampy down there, I guess cause she's getting some weight behind her.Click to expand...

I am glad it's not just me! I am also having weird dreams!


----------



## littlekitten8

Me too. Weird dreams that is. Last night I dreamt that Calvin from Hollyoaks was strangling OH...while I was looking round the house for my niece who they had kidnapped!


----------



## MrsO29

:rofl: what a dream!!
I haven't had any weird ones for a few weeks now.

We cleared out our attic at the weekend, and I have now sorted through all my dd's stuff and babys room is nearly ready. Just a few little items to buy and we are all set!!

When are you all packing your hospital bag?
I don't want to do it too soon, or I will forget whats all in there and end up re-packing it again.

Also, just saw a photo of Colleen Rooney.......isn't she great?!
It is SO nice to see a piccie of a pregnant celeb who doesn't resemble a stick.

Nearly 3rd Trimester at last.
I am starting to feel really pregnant now. My back and my bump hurt at the end of the night now and I want to nap all the time!
I might go and have one now actually! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

MrsO - I don't know when to pack my hospital bag. I will probably wait until 30 weeks as by then I should be able to afford the extra bits I need for it (various pads etc) - got a holiday and a few big expenses before then. 

We're also waiting until we get back from holiday to even start getting the nursery ready. (Have got to re-decorate the now very scruffy looking bathroom before that!!) 

So much to do and so little time! 15 weeks sounds like it's such a short time! :dohh:


----------



## florabean1981

I've joined the insomnia bandwagon too. kinda missing the tiredness of 1st tri, coz I never slept so well in my life, LOL! I'm driving my OH crazy coz I keep getting up in the night to do housework, coz just laying there, makes me want tp punch someone. And then because the housework is left to me, as usual, I get annoyed, so i start banging around, deliberately making loadsa noise to make sure he's awake & aware I'm up, tired, cleaning up after him etc etc so he feels guilty. Cruel?
I've spent the last 2 days washing all the baby clothes my sister gave me. 6 loads later, it's all clean & fesh & ironed & folded & put into labelled boxes for sizes & seasons. How organised am I for a change?! hehe :)

Been getting braxton hicks style pains for the last 2 days, which is painful. I also kinda feel like sometime, when LO moves, like he is scratching me on the inside. Is that possible????? It's such a bizarre feeling.

Hope everyone's feeling ok. 
I go to 3rd tri on friday! :)


----------



## h702

Hi,

ordered our quinny buzz on saturday, nursery is all decorated and nearly all furniture in, AND my nursing glider chair arrives tomorrow!!!!!!! cant wait :)


----------



## Kte

Wow, I only been away for a few days and so much to catch up on! Hope everyone is feeling better today and coping with any ailments etc!! 

WOW to all those clothes!! I have lots of unisex stuff that needs to be washedas wellas a bag full of 'if its a boy' so just need a bag full of 'if its a girl', which we suspect bean is and typically I have no girlie stuff except one pair of mini mouse slippers! lol.

I am on the last day of my holiday, back to the grind tomorrow :(, was enjoying the chill with my OH, at least there is only two days of work before the weekend! That's it then until my leave I have booked in October, may try and get my birthday off tho in between with 'flexi time' at work!

My dreams have been ok, tho the other night I dreamt I had debt collectors at the door and they wouldn't leave me alone, then I followed Minty around this old decrepid hotel waiting for him to confront dawn. Sad sad me dreaming of an Eastenders story line! I have had a few freaky or frustrating dreams but thankfully I can't remember them, I usually wake myself up and tell myself to chill!!


----------



## helz81

hi bumpkin bumps,
Gosh Im soooo tired today, could barely keep my eyes open at work when I made the fatal mistake of sitting down at break! Then had to go straight from work to school to see my sons sports day (he came 1st in the bean bag race :happydance:) 
But Im still smilling cos *Im viable today * Yayyyyyyy!!
And while I was out the postman has been and left me 2 parcels..Ethans first coat, and his lonsdale tracksuit, both won of ebay, there gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## helz81

Ive started to ache on the tops of my thighs after Ive been on my feet for more than a few hours, and to turn over in bed is such hard work!! Im gonna need a crane by 40 weeks!!


----------



## Maffie

Oh dear iv'e just woken up and OH has posted all my parcels. I enquired after one going to Australia and he said no I came and asked you and you said first class for them all. :dohh: so i've mumbled im sending them first class in my sleep so thats what he has done. I did say this morn ing I had a parcel for oz but he didn't think it was in the pile.

So annoyed at myself for having a nap now. He's gone to try recover it from post office but doubt that will work. Didnt have my address details with it either so will no doubt get lost in the postal ether. I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies

Hope your all doing well, I too am having problems sleeping, despite all the pillows, seem to wake up every hour and when the alarm goes off dont feel like I have slept!!

Had midwife today, all good, baby is in breech position at mo but plenty of time left to move.

Am very excited as have our 3d scan tomorrow nite:happydance: cant wait to see our little bubbas features and see what he is getting up to in there!!

:hugs:to u all x


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, well sorted my nappy problem, raised complaint with paypal to find out when they were sending my item, and just got a refund and the guy said oh I missed this. How can they miss they sold an item seen as I emailed and asked about the item, bought it 5 minutes later and then emailed numerous times after to find out delivery dates etc. :hissy::hissy::hissy:

I just wanted my nappies not a refund!!!!!!


----------



## Louisandcoco

Hello all! :hug:

I'm new to B&B and just wanted to say hi. 

I'm having a girl, due on October 10th. 

Hope everyone is well -glad I found B&B as I was spending too much on things for bubs, so it's keeping me occupied!

Xx


----------



## charlottesma

Maffie I feel your pain on the nappy front, off to raise a paypal concern myself in a mo, as 6 wraps i ordered have not shown up. despite the lady posting on the 16th June, she still thinks there just held up! 

Could I be updated on the first page I'm having a little boy.


----------



## baby.love

Louisandcoco welcome to BnB and more importantly to bumpkins, My name is Leah :wave:... Congrats on your little girl :D Its nice to have another pink bump join us as the boys are well ahead for October.. Is she your 1st bubba? This is my 3rd and her name is Freya :cloud9: 

Maffie :hugs: I hate idiots like that hun, i hope you manage to find some more soon xxx
Helz :yipee: Congrats on being viable babes xxxxxxxx

Well i am full of some cold that my OH kindly gave me :hissy: Hopefully it will pass quickly. Gonna have my coffee and wake up a bit... Catch you all soon xxxx


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies, 

Baby,love - sorry you have a cold , hopefully it clears soon nothing worse !!

Oh and by the way Im 24wks today :happydance: :happydance: And im off to egypt at 2 for 2 weeks !!! yey............Il miss you all , but on another note Il only have 1 more week in 2nd tri when I get back and then Il be over to 3rd wooo hooo ... Im sure most of you will have left by the time I get back. 

My inomnia is driving me bonkers !! I am constantly twisting and turning.. I tried putting my pillow in between my legs but its not helping ! And once I wake thats it I cant go back asleep ...:hissy: Mostly I wake at around 4 for some reason ?? 

Trying to upload my 24wk bump but there are too big and I cant resize them usually I right click and click resize but no option for that on my laptop any ideas ??

PS WHY HASNT MY TICKER CHANGED TO 24WKS ??? IS IT TOO EARLY IN MORNING OR SOMETHING ??


----------



## baby.love

Linda :wohoo: Congrats sweetie...... And yep tickers change around 8am x

Have a fab holiday.. I'll be over in 3rd by the time you are home :shock: xxx


----------



## lindak

Thanks baby.love ..... I knew you would know the answer to that lol... Well il be popping into 3rd to have peep when I get back to see how you & freya are getting on xxx:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Look what i found online! These are the cutest blinkies ever and thought they are very fitting to us October ladies....

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-surprise.gif

Code just remember to put a ] on the end
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-surprise.gif[/IMG 

[IMG]https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-boy.gif

Code
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-boy.gif[/IMG 

[IMG]https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-girl.gif

Code
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-girl.gif[/IMG


----------



## sam76

Morning these are fab!!!! hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning Sam Happy 28 weeks babes :hugs: How are you?


----------



## h702

morning!! booked my 4d scan for 2 weeks today cant wait!! and i get a normal nhs scan next thurs :) 

the weeks are flying by now... thinking i only have about 7/8 weeks left at work - the countdown is ON!!!! xx


----------



## baby.love

I really want another 4d scan but with us moving money is tight :(


----------



## sam76

Morning Babylove, yes im fine, George is getting bigger too, Just getting ready for work again!!! i feel knackered today, also its my Hubbys Birthday. How are you feeling? hope all is well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

I am ok thanks Sam, Freya has grown loads this week i think as my belly seems to have sprowted quite dramatically! Only 6 days till i am 3rd Tri and i am scared lol.... Its all scary chat over there :lol:

Happy birthday to your hubby :cake:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Thanks Baby.Love!! Check my siggy!! :yipee:

I guess the good thing about us "going over" to 3rd tri is that this thread is staying put :wohoo: so us lazy ones (me) dont have to actually go anywhere :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol Honeysunshine yeah i am pleased our thread is staying here, means i dont have to read about blood, waters and all the added extra's whilst searching for this thread :lol:

I'm glad you like the blinkie, i thought they were very sweet :D


----------



## colsy

Louisandcoco said:


> Hello all! :hug:
> 
> I'm new to B&B and just wanted to say hi.

Hi Louisa, welcome to BnB - and especially welcome to the Bumpkins Team xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning everyone! 

Hope we're all ok. I had a lovely sleep in today....I was so groggy and horrible (was convinced I had a cold coming yesterday) and I slept right through hubby getting up and everything. Feel so muhc better and now bubs is kicking me to go and get some toast and tea for brekkies! :munch:

I've got some seriousl packing to do today. Going to get the washing all finished, do the ironing and seperate out all the 'good' clothes ready for going away.....I'm so excited!! :happydance:

I love those blinkies baby.love.....i'll have to make some room for one! :rofl:

I'm off to put the kettle on xx Anyone for a cuppa? :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Well girls i have just posted my last bump pic of 2nd Tri and it was a sad moment :cry: I dont wanna go to 3rd its too scary :rofl:

Aimee i got a cuppa thanks hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Might have a hot chocolate Aimee seen as the kettle is on!

Oh Ive only posted bump shots in my journal :dohh: forgot about the thread!!

Too late now really - I just did a montage from 4 weeks the other day! took up alot of journal space :rofl: :rofl: 

Im huge :shock:

Gonna check out your bump now


----------



## baby.love

Honeysunshine i just peeked at your journal and your bump is so lovely, i dont think you are massive i would say its perfect xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

baby.love said:


> Honeysunshine i just peeked at your journal and your bump is so lovely, i dont think you are massive i would say its perfect xxx

thanks :blush:

I ventured onto the bump page and Ive never had a bump to compare to at the same stage as me - so I feel huge compared to some girls! :dohh: everyone is different though :)

Im not worried about it, my bump is my bump and I love it!!


----------



## baby.love

Same here Honey i know i am huge for 26 weeks but dont care as i just adore having a bump :cloud9:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Youre not huge at all!! - youve had 3 kiddies, so dont you just get bigger quicker with each one coz everything is stretched already??


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well I am off for a day of shopping with my friend hehe. Hi to the new bumpkin and welcome. James has had a quiet 2 days so hoping he will decide to do some more kicking today lol.


----------



## baby.love

Yeah Freya is my 3rd, i popped alot quicker this time and have grown steadily. I do wonder just how big i will get as with my other 2 i got really big in the last 10 weeks or so.. But then my 1st was 9lb 6oz so i am under no illusion that Freya will be small.


----------



## h702

woah thats big, was that at 40 weeks or earlier? im hoping mine will be 7lb ish with being at 38 weeks :) or is that wishful thinking ;)


----------



## baby.love

Well my 1st (Ella) was 3 days late and 9lb 6oz!!!
My 2nd (Ethan) was 2 weeks early and 7lb 8oz!!!

So god knows what Freya will be lol... Thank god for C-Sections thats all i'm saying lol


----------



## aimee-lou

h702 said:


> woah thats big, was that at 40 weeks or earlier? im hoping mine will be 7lb ish with being at 38 weeks :) or is that wishful thinking ;)

My hubby was 8lb12 at 38 weeks - so early is no guarantee of small. :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

Blimey Aimee! My daughter Ella's dad was 12lb so i know why she was a 9lb'er. He failed to tell me until after i was pregnant though x


----------



## aimee-lou

baby.love said:


> Blimey Aimee! My daughter Ella's dad was 12lb so i know why she was a 9lb'er. He failed to tell me until after i was pregnant though x

That was helpful of him! :rofl:

Between us we have an average at term of 9lb5!! (I was 10lb7 at 2 weeks late!) - lets just say my eyes water just at the thought!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol Aimee, tbh even though Ella was 9lb 6oz she didnt look massive, she was really long and quite dainty.. They do say bigger babies make labour easier though as they have more weight behind them to push down the birth canal x


----------



## aimee-lou

I've been told that too! I don't really care how big they get as long as they're healthy. I was really long and my hubby is now 6ft3 so I guess that explains that one!! :rofl:

We will just have to see - but hubby has already started to call the baby 'fatty'! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

oooh I need to ask OH's mum how big he was. I was 6lbs 10oz and I dont think OH was a big baby.


----------



## HoneySunshine

My DH was 2.5lbs :cloud9: he was VERY poorly and had a police escort when he was 2hrs old to get him from Coventry to Birmingham childrens hospital by blue light!

I was 8lb 10oz

So who knows! :shrug:


----------



## baby.love

Oh girls i have a new craving! Burnt toast with Clover by the ton :munch: It tastes bloody amazing lol..

Honey my OH was a tiny one as he was about 6 weeks early, but even then he weighed 4lb odd so guessing he wouldnt of been small at term.


----------



## helz81

Thanks sooo much for the cute blinkie Babylove!! MMMMMM clover on toast I love that! Love it on crumpets and toasted teacakes too.

Just catching up before getting changed outta my work clothes as Ive got to pop to Tescos for some shopping. I had another ebay parcel come in this mornings post..jeans,a t.shirt and a long sleeved top with Mr Bump on all excellent condition,3-6months there soooooooo sweet!! I can almost see little Ethan in them :cloud9:
Im another wanting a 4d scan but not sure if can afford it.
Linda, doubt youre still hanging around here but have a lovely holiday and happy 24 weeks :happydance:
Bye 4 now gals xx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

28 weeks today! .. nearly 30 :shock:

So I managed to record Autumn hiccuping!! Its so CUTE. I wasn't sure where I could host it so I just put it on my blog. You can listen to it here Autumn Hiccuping.

Today is my last day of work until the 21st. I'm so happy!

Louisaandcoco ~ Welcome to BnB and the October Bumpkins! Congratulations on your pink bump :)

Baby Love ~ I hope you feel better soon! Those blinkies are GREAT!! I'm going to add one.

Lindak ~ Congratulations on 24 weeks!! If you have a photobucket account, you can upload it to there and they have resizing tools built in to the edit option once its uploaded. Then you can just link it on the post via the image button at the top if the "reply to thread" box. (Looks like the moutain with the sun) Have fun on holiday!!

H702 ~ We have our 4D scan next Saturday (18th) I can't WAIT. After our last one at 17 weeks they send us a coupon to give us any 4D package for $99 bucks, that's like 60 quid. 

Aimee ~ I slept in this mornin' too. I'm normally up at 6, I didn't even wake up till 7:50 haha.

LittleKitten ~ Have fun shopping!

Ok time for breakfast!


----------



## h702

congrats on 28weeks :) xx


----------



## djgirl1976

Hey girls:)
It's been awhile. I keep forgetting where this thread is:rofl:
I have been really busy trying to catch up from taking some time off, too, so I haven't been on much. 
I also realized I missed my 99 day mark:(
Boo!
Was trying to think of what was next and I guess it is 3rd tri, which I am gathering is official for me on Sunday. :happydance:
The OB told me Monday when I was in that the next time he saw me I would be 3/4 of the way done!lol
Time is moving fast and I think I better start getting some things bought and getting this room prepared for my little man. We also need to think of some names, too.
There is getting to be more and more things to think about. I did buy a huge box of diapers a week or two ago so that I would be able to start up a little "stash". That will be something that we can never have enough of, I would guess. 
A good friend of mine got us a diaper bag and a ton of adorable clothes and toys. It is starting to look like we have a little human coming soon around here. 
Now if I could only commit to something where the crib and the rest of the furniture is concerned, we could get this show on the road.
I surely think I will not be in the mood after another month or so. I am starting to feel like a giant hot air balloon.:rofl:


----------



## Kte

Hello all,

Anyone else getting hot flushes or is that just me? Think I ate too many Maltesers!

Will be back to catch up properly, just got to go to a retirement presentation in a mo!


----------



## HoneySunshine

djgirl1976 said:


> Hey girls:)
> It's been awhile. I keep forgetting where this thread is:rofl:

Hun if you click on User CP on left of your screen it'll show you all the threads you subscribe too which have unread posts in - it'll take you here so you wont have to search for us xx


----------



## Maffie

Kte said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone else getting hot flushes or is that just me? Think I ate too many Maltesers!
> 
> Will be back to catch up properly, just got to go to a retirement presentation in a mo!

mmm malteasers and crunchies do it for me at the moment!!!!


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

Hope you are all well... My back/hip is really really sore today, could do with something stronger than paracetamol... Guess I spent too long walking around Ikea yesterday...


----------



## littlekitten8

I was 4lb 2oz at 35 weeks and OH was 5lbs 2ozs at term. But James has been measuring on the 50th centile on all his scans so cant see him being as tiny as us. Im reckoning around 6-7lbs. We will see lol.

Had a lovely day shopping with my friend. I bought James some socks and she bought him a snow suit, baby gro and some little shoes hehe. Also bought a new linen basket and some new work trousers for OH. Oh and some yoga pants for me cos I am wanting to start either antenatal yoga or pilates. 

James has still not done much kicking today. He does like to worry his mummy. Have had 1 very small kick this morning.


----------



## Kte

Ok, think i'm ready for the catch up lol!

Not sure what I or OH weighed when we were born but we are both tall so I'll be surprised if the LO isn't! Think I was a bit of a chubby looking at my baby pictures but no surprises if my Mum drank a pint of whole milk and ate a mars bar everyday! :rofl:

My bump is still small tho, just been to a retirement do and was talking to an ex-colleague and she had no clue I was 24 weeks gone! LO is super active today tho bless.

Argh! ebay / paypal! You reminded me, I sold some excess baby clothes and I NEED to post them tomorrow!!

I have a fly in the office and it is driving me mad! :hissy:

Maffie - hope you don't have to be admitted, your brave with those injections :hugs: Mmm yeah Crunchies, dunno what it is about the cruncy insides coated with chocolate! *drool* Any luck on the new nappies hunt?

helz & eswift - get your feet up ladies! (I know, I know, easier said than done) but you both really sound like your suffereing, hope it eases up :hugs:

baby.love - thanks for finding the cute blinkies! I know what you mean about money being tight, i'm in the same boat, I'm just looking forward to seeing the little one in October now :D

Louisandcoco - hi & welcome :)

Oh, lastly but not least - Congrat's to all those who are Viable now!! :happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

I was 6lbs 3oz & was 5 days early. My OH was 7lbs 7oz & was 10 days late. With the exception of my newest newphew Caleb who was 9lbs 12oz, everyone in my family has weight less than 7lbs 6oz for the last 4 generations! So.... I'm hoping our little boy will be around the 7lb mark too. I think I could just be wishing & praying there though, lol. 
Plus, my Oh seems to have a really big head! I only noticed recently, but now I'm starting to think my baby shoiuld be called 'Stumpy Lees' because my OH's big head, round body & short legs. I have a pic of him coming out & literally just being a head, with a big fat body, with little feet & hands poking out, like the kid that turns into the blueberry in Charlie & The Chocolate Factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, not got any new nappies yet.... still hunting!

Had a busy afternoon so baby hasn't been kicking much. Got loads done this afternoon though. I made a chicken and veg pie, some iced cupcakes and some jam tarts. Also got all downstairs vacuumed and did 4 loads of washing. Wrote my letter about going on maternity leave too, my boss isn't going to be happy! Our team of 8 will be down to 2 full time and a part time girl now.

Going to have a chilling evening right time to go jab myself. I hate doing it I must admit. Ended up crying yesterday as been down since seeing consultant. 

Must buy some knickers too, im packing a bag ready for hospital so it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> Evening all, not got any new nappies yet.... still hunting!
> 
> Had a busy afternoon so baby hasn't been kicking much. Got loads done this afternoon though. I made a chicken and veg pie, some iced cupcakes and some jam tarts. Also got all downstairs vacuumed and did 4 loads of washing. Wrote my letter about going on maternity leave too, my boss isn't going to be happy! Our team of 8 will be down to 2 full time and a part time girl now.
> 
> Going to have a chilling evening right time to go jab myself. I hate doing it I must admit. Ended up crying yesterday as been down since seeing consultant.
> 
> Must buy some knickers too, im packing a bag ready for hospital so it's one less thing to worry about.

:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie :hugs: Im sorry things are so rubbish right now - not long to go though xx


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I hope things start picking up for you... Try to keep smiling. Won't be too long and you'll be into the final tri?!?! 

I hope everyone else is well, I'm strugglinng with a bad hip, and I'm sure that the babe was sat on that side all day yesterday. The paracetamols didn't touch the pain, nor could I move very well. Tried to get up off the sofa and couldn't straighten up, OH had to help. Talk about feeling silly..

I'm back at work next week, guess I'll be using a trolley to collect the mail. I'm not able to carry it nor bend down to it... Oh well...

The builders go today?!?!?! Woo Hoo?!?!? Going to collect DS's bed and furniture today, he comes back today from his week away. I'm so excited, I'm looking forward to having a great big cuddle...

OH has had his shift's completely changed, he's due to start at 4am now. Talk about confused?!? DS will be staying at my parents this week as I start work at 6am. He'll love it; needs must tho, only 2 months left at work... I've mixed feeling about my leave at the moment tho, think I'm too obsessed with getting the house back to being lived in. Hopefully, I'll be able to order carpets next week...

Best go chase OH out of bed builders will be here very soon and he's still zzzing... Men?!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Eswift, congratulations on only having 100 days to go!! :shock:


----------



## sam76

Morning all!! how we all feeling, im so glad its Friday!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, feeling quite upbeat this morning. managed a jab that didnt hurt :wohoo:

All the baking I did yesterday went in minutes :rofl: OH will have a tummy to match mine at this rate.

Congrats on the 100 days eswift. 3rd tri is looming fast for us all now. Gosh i've got just over 2 weeks left in 2nd tri. Makes it seem all the more real.


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Congrats on the 100 Eswift! What a nightmare about the OH having to work at 4am, my OH has to be at work for a similar time so when the alarm goes off to wake him up I end up wide awake too :dohh: - good practice for being woken at an unearthly hour is a few months time I guess! :rofl:

Glad your feeling better Maffie :)

Yep so glad its Fri, even though I have been on holiday and only came back to work yesterday! Weekend plans are a nice relax, the usual housework chores and then possibly do a car boot if the weather lets us on Sunday morning and then :sleep: in the afternoon! Have OH's parents over on Sat so need to figure out what to make them to eat!


----------



## jlosomerset

Afternoon ladies

:hug: to all.

Had our 3d scan last nite with a very uncooperative baby, 2 hands and a cord right in front of his face so didnt get many pics, camera shy like his mum:rofl:

But my main reason for wanting the scan was to confirm the sex as at the 20 week scan she showed DH the vital bits but not me so have had doubt in my mind, it didnt bother me either way if it was boy or girl but as it will be my last child I wanted to be prepared, he was very willing to flash his bits for the camera thou, typical male:rofl:

I am on a day off today as DS2 had his preschool sports day this morning, he did really well till the last race, the egg & spoon, he got bored of having to keep picking it up and putting it back on the spoon so picked it up and legged it first to the finish, little cheat!!!:dohh:

Hope your all having a good Friday and looking forward to the weekend:hugs:x


----------



## djgirl1976

HoneySunshine said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls:)
> It's been awhile. I keep forgetting where this thread is:rofl:
> 
> Hun if you click on User CP on left of your screen it'll show you all the threads you subscribe too which have unread posts in - it'll take you here so you wont have to search for us xxClick to expand...

Thanks for the reminder, hun:)
I have not been using the subscription feature, however, in this case, it is pretty useful!
Hope ll you ladies are doing well today!
I am happy to report that I am seeing the sun shine for the first time in a few good days, so that is wonderful:)
Seems pretty therpuetic at this point. It has been ugly and rainy since I came home from Florida so this is a perfect change!


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. I have just got in from work and Im thoroughly cheesed off. Basically my boss is putting pressure on me to go back onto long days instead of just doing the short days. She said to me this morning that I had to be careful cos I would end up being on half pay soon cos of the time I had off for an operation back before christmas, and that it would affect my maternity pay. I know she is wrong because when I spoke to pay roll when I was off with my op they said my sick time runs from 18th Feb to 18th Feb as thats my start date at the hospital. So I know that the time with my op doesnt even count towards my pay anymore. And I also know that my maternity pay is worked out on my wages from 17 to 25 weeks...which I am passed now! So she is just trying to scare me into coming back to work full time even though Occupational Health just wants me on part time. I'm so fed up of it and they are making things more difficult by only giving me my shifts a week at a time and generally at the end of the week like I only just found out today what I am working next week. Which makes it very difficult to arrange anything. Its so tempting to just say balls to them all and start my maternity leave at 29 weeks rather than 33 weeks. But then it means I have to go back to work when James is 3 and a half months old! And to top it all off...despite knowing for weeks that I am doing short shifts...the next rota (so for August) they have put me on long days and nights again! So I still dont know what I am working!!! I'm just so fed up now.


----------



## pip holder

Littlekitten :hugs: :hugs:
poor you :cry: does your place have an off duty rota policy? Check on the hospital intranet - ours states about you having your shifts in advance etc.
Also any pregnancy related sicknesses can't be included in disciplinary procedures so check that out too.
I'm sorry your manager is being a cow - our girls have been fabulous, and DO NOT feel under pressure to do long days - I'm quite sure she wouldn't be! Same goes for nights when you are NHS and on a shift rotation contract-it needs to fit around YOU, ring HR as they usually have a designated pregnancy link person. 
Failing that - want me to duff her up for ya? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol thanks pip holder. Yeah duff her up for me lol.


----------



## lexy604

I found you guys thanx baby love for the direction i thought i had lost you haha


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: Hope they give you better shifts soon Babylove. I'm still doing a 40 hr week with8-10 hr shifts, but only coz I need the money! If I could afford it, I would never work again, lol... Luckily my boss wont let me do nights, sleep ins or on-calls since I told her I was pregnant, so at least I dont have to worry about that. Take care though, whatever shifts you get. x


----------



## Maffie

I'll join in the duffing up littlekitten :rofl:

Morning all, well weather looks rubbish here but it's so muggy. Trying to decide what to do with myself today


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: Littlekitten8 - I hope you get them sorted at work. You do not need the stress. Could you set occupational health on them and let them fight amongst themselves....OH will always win! :rofl: 

Well girls, this is my last lot of posting before going off on Jolly-holidays!! :happydance::cloud9: Hubby could not sleep last night as he was so excited (even though we're not actually going to the SW until Monday, but still. We're off to the MILs to drop off the dog) and was 'flipping like a mackeral' in bed this morning waiting for his alarm to go off. I've got loads to do but I've got to try to chill out for a bit as I have to drive for 4 hours this afternoon so I've got to be awake which is difficult for me at the moment! :rofl: Anyway....hubby's off to work and I have got t-minus 8 hours and counting to get everything sorted. Time for a nap! :rofl::sleep:

Hope we have some nice plans for the weekend. Have a lovely week and I will be back on Sunday next week......that's if we decide to come back! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Have a lovely holiday aimee


----------



## eswift

Littlekitten - Any sickness realated to pregnancy can't be used against you by work. They're not allowed to. Mine tried last year after a MMC. Was expecting them to try again with MS this time about, and nothing - Any time off like that isn't taken into account when working out MP either. I got my letter of confirmation yesterday. I had a pleasant surprise, I get slightly more for the 1st 6 week's than I do normally, not sure why, but I'm not agruing with them... Otherwise I'm sorted now, until July next year!! 2 months until my Mat leave!!!

Morning Girls...

Builders have left!!! So chuffed, strange tho; think I'm going to miss the company... Uncle is suppose to be coming Thurs, to do the downstairs for me; we'll see... We collect DS's bedroom furniture yesterday, as we were going to finish his room today, electrican coming on Thursday too, he needs to take up floorboards, makes what we were going to do rather pointless now... Think DS will end up in the diningroom Wednesday night, rest of the week he's at my parents as OH and I are at work at silly o'clock all next week... He still needs a good night sleep for school...

Great plans are always subject to change...

Off to chase OH out of his pit, or he'll stay there all day... Have a lovely day girls xxxx


----------



## bonfloss

Enjoy your break Aimee.

Happy 25 weeks to anyone else - still can't believe another week in :happydance: :happydance:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend whatever you decide to do.
xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Feeling a little bit more chilled out this morning. Had a good nights sleep and slept until 10am hehe. OH is feeling much better so he is off to work at 1.30 so then I am going to the Outlet Village with my housemate and her sister for the afternoon. Must resist the urge to buy anything lol. Luckily we dont need much for the baby now so that makes things a little easier. 

Thanks for all the support girls. I know they cant use my sick time against me. And I am already under Occupational Health so I will be going back to see them next week.


----------



## znwinnie

Hello everyone,

Have been off on holiday all week, haven't done very much at all! Feeling a bit depressed as this is the first year in ten years I haven't gone to T in the park :cry: Oh well, there's always next year...

On the plus side I just got LO 9 t- shirts and 5 pairs of jeans for £14 off e bay, most of it's from next too. Not entirely sure where I'll put it when it gets here, her cupboard is overflowing already and I haven't started past 0-3 months yet!


Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Everyone 

Just dropped by to see how everyone was and give you all some :hugs: 
Dont get to come on here that much now as im just starting my access course who knows how far im going to get before this little man decides he has had enough cooking time in mummys tummy.
How many weeks is it when we move to 3rd tri? 
Im down to double figures nearly :happydance: going so quick and getting scary for me with previous history.


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww mumof4 you will be fine. Im sure he will be a good baby and stay put for a while longer. Congrats on starting your access course. Is that your access to nursing?


----------



## Kte

Hello all :D

Back for my daily dose of B&B! Feeling a bit sluggish today :( OH is being super good and looking after me thankfully. He just on with making some yummy food. 



bonfloss said:


> Happy 25 weeks to anyone else - still can't believe another week in :happydance: :happydance:

Back at you bonfloss - my LO hits 25 weeks today too! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Yeah hun access to nursing hope to get to uni either next year or year after x


----------



## Nanaki

Hiya thought to pop in here, to see how you ladies are doing? As seeing this thread has moved from 2nd tri to other forum. Just found it and cant wait for this thurs i will be becoming double digits! 

Hi Mumof42009, thats good you got a course into access to nursing! :) :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Mumof4 i'm wanting to do some education/training juest before and when baby comes. Not sure what though. I have an active mind and just being home drives me potty. I have a degree so just fancy doing something different.

Had an early night last night, fell asleep on sofa waiting for casualty to start :rofl: I think the tiredness from 1st tri is coming back a little.

OH made some lovely mexican fajitas last night, he's keeping himself busy but I think thats because he starts a new job in just over a week and he's nervous.


----------



## eswift

Maffie - Good Luck to your OH for next week, starting a new job is no easy task; I hope his 1st week goes without any hitches.

Morning all!

Back to work for me tomorrow, dreading getting up at 4.30 tomorrow, but as we're back home rather than at Mum & Dad's I need to allow for travelling to work... What an ungodly hour tho.

Think I'll be having a nap when I get back home too, I had to have a nap after OH and I had been in town all morning yesterday. I was so shattered when we got back I was yawning and grumpy too. Had an hour, got up had a drink and some munchies; went back to bed for another hour. felt better after all that...

Not planning on doing much today, might have a walk around a car boot; we'll see. OH and I both have early starts tomorrow...


----------



## dom85

Hey girls, hope we're all enjoying the weekend. 

Went to see My Sisters Keeper last night with my mum, I loved the book so was a bit surprised by the ending, don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it yet so I won't say anymore. Booked tickets for Harry Potter next week as well, can't wait!

Things are starting to come together now in the flat, bathroom is done, just got to sort out a sofa for the living room and my bedroom furniture is coming next Friday so I can get more stuff put away. Disappointed though that it's gonna take another month before my phone and Internet are on because Sky are truly awful, I would not recommend them to anyone. 

Looks like lots of us with early starts tomorrow, my new place is a bit further from the station so Ill have to get up at 5 now, roll on September 25th when my maternity starts!

It's going so quickly now, less then 100 days for me! Seems like yesterday we were all over in 1st tri talking about MS :)


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone

OH is at T in the Park ..... so quite lonely here on my own! Nursery is coming along...cotbed and changer unit built, room painted, got cot mobile and changing mat from Babies R Us yesterday so just really need mattress and baby monitor now!!! Cant believe I am 28 weeks !!! We have 4D scan this week and really looking forward to it.......!


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies 

Just wanted to say im on double digs :happydance::happydance: 

Where is the time going?

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: just off to do all the housework and everything else sunday brings, hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo mumof4 Ive just realised....me too! You must have same due date as me lol...how dippy am I to have only just realised that lol. Good luck with your course. I did the Childrens Nursing diploma and have been qualifiied for 18 months. Best thing I ever did. 

Got to go to work this afternoon and so cannot be bothered. The only thing thats keeping me from being tempted to phone in sick is the fact that one of the other nurses on today is an absolute sweetheart and no matter how busy it is we always have a giggle. Feeling a little bit better though cos when I rolled over this morning James had a good 5 minutes of kicking around.


----------



## keerthy

hi bumpkins,

I haven't been online for a while... hope everyone is doing fine!!!! 

I have been studying for my exam, which is in September!!!!! Have been enjoying baby movts.... esp the kicks!!!!! :) 

well, tomorrow am traveling to London. Then to Oxford... It will be long flight of 9 hours.... paranoid and scared.... eeeeeekssss!!!! dunno how the LO will behave during the flight!!!! 

Any tips would be appreciated!!!!! 

cheers, 

Keerthy


----------



## Neon

Hello. I haven't been on for a while either! Hope everyone's well!

Good luck for the flight Keerthy - have you got some flight socks? How exciting for you finally coming back!

I'm 27 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## keerthy

@ neon - nope couldn't find them anywhere, here! :doh: ..... quite scared actually... but my gynac advised me to get up and walk once for every hour!!!! and keep myself hydrated!!!! 

I am waiting to get back there.... its been 5 months I have been here.... and I MISS MY HUSBAND!!!!!


----------



## Neon

keerthy said:


> @ neon - nope couldn't find them anywhere, here! :doh: ..... quite scared actually... but my gynac advised me to get up and walk once for every hour!!!! and keep myself hydrated!!!!
> 
> I am waiting to get back there.... its been 5 months I have been here.... and I MISS MY HUSBAND!!!!!

You'll be fine! It's quite cool here at the moment too. You're 27 weeks today too? :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

keerthy said:


> @ neon - nope couldn't find them anywhere, here! :doh: ..... quite scared actually... but my gynac advised me to get up and walk once for every hour!!!! and keep myself hydrated!!!!
> 
> I am waiting to get back there.... its been 5 months I have been here.... and I MISS MY HUSBAND!!!!!

They recommend lots of foot exercises while flying, rolling ankles around and back and forth and walking about.


----------



## Mumof42009

Need help from you lovely ladies has anybody brought silver cross linear? if you have is it big when its folded? is it heavy to push? 
The travel system i brought wont fit in anyones cars so im stuffed, there isnt anything else i like :hissy:


----------



## keerthy

Neon said:


> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> @ neon - nope couldn't find them anywhere, here! :doh: ..... quite scared actually... but my gynac advised me to get up and walk once for every hour!!!! and keep myself hydrated!!!!
> 
> I am waiting to get back there.... its been 5 months I have been here.... and I MISS MY HUSBAND!!!!!
> 
> You'll be fine! It's quite cool here at the moment too. You're 27 weeks today too? :happydance:Click to expand...

ohh yaaa.... didn't realize until u said! :dohh: LOL

Yaaayyyy to everyone @ 27 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Mumof42009 said:


> Need help from you lovely ladies has anybody brought silver cross linear? if you have is it big when its folded? is it heavy to push?
> The travel system i brought wont fit in anyones cars so im stuffed, there isnt anything else i like :hissy:

Hiya. Think I recall that baby.love bought one??? I may have got confused thou, the brain isnt what it used to be!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## sam76

Hello all, been shopping today and my Hubby bought our baby George his first football kit, top, shorts and socks!!! we even had his name put on the back of the top!!! we got 6/12 months so hopefully he should get good use!!! We must be mad, ha ha ha


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls n bumps!!

Have been shopping today, got some gorgeous baby bits in Next to Nothing and some very comfy flip flops for me after my others decided to break this week:dohh:

Had bbq for tea too which was lovely although had to be eaten indoors as the wind got up a bit but never mind.

Only 2 weeks left at work then I have 2 weeks off:happydance: on a countdown now:rofl:

Have a good evening all:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all :hi: Is it me or are the weeks going by faster at the moment. 25 weeks today yikes! Got midwife appointment at 9 today, it's the community ones so only across the road.

I'm trying to decide whether to go spend a weekend with my mum I just hate the train journey there. It's a pain travelling back on a Sunday but I have my GTT test on Monday next week. I just love going to mum's as I can chill and do nothing and no faffing with buses or anything.


----------



## baby.love

jlosomerset said:


> Mumof42009 said:
> 
> 
> Need help from you lovely ladies has anybody brought silver cross linear? if you have is it big when its folded? is it heavy to push?
> The travel system i brought wont fit in anyones cars so im stuffed, there isnt anything else i like :hissy:
> 
> Hiya. Think I recall that baby.love bought one??? I may have got confused thou, the brain isnt what it used to be!!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...


Morning ladies 
Jlo your preggo brain is fine lol :hugs:
Mumof4 yeah i have the Linear Freeway, its really light and gorgeous to push..It folds square and not umbrella style but it isnt massive i dont think. The 3D folds umbrella style though i do believe?! 

Well girls plans have changed and we are moving THIS sunday :happydance: I cant wait to be in my nice big semi lol... Luckily my internet provider is coming out next monday to connect us so i wont be offline for more than 12 hours *phew* I just have to pack a whole 3 bed house up now within a few days.. Oh joy.

Freya has turned into a raver the last couple of days and my tummy goes nuts in the process :cloud9: I love it... Oh and 2 more days and i am in 3rd Tri :happydance:

Right its time for a cuppa, catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: I've moved up a box .. But in all seriousness only 2 boxes left!!!

Oh and my HIP grant went in today so i am well chuffed about that... Its only taken 10 days from sending the form to being in my account so they really have got alot quicker :D Now to spend it x


----------



## sam76

Morning Babylove, hope the move goes well for you, and make sure you buy something nice too with your money xxx enjoy ur day, im off to work again!!! boooooo


----------



## Maffie

Wow that money for the HIP went through fast! Sending mine off today just filled the form in. Off to my mum's on Thursday so must get some washing done today as have doc on Wednesday and hospital Thursday. Cant wait for a few me days. :happydance:


----------



## Mummy~L

Hiya
Could you update me to team Blue :blue: on the front page please (due 23rd). 
Gave into temptation and went and found out on Friday :cloud9:

Thanks xx


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

You're all right the weeks are flying by at present. I've so much to do in the house, I'm not even sure where to start. Think I'll go put on my summer dress and see what happens after that.

1st day back after 2 weeks leave went well today, the lass on the frame behind me confessed that she didn't even realise I was expecting a little one; I thought my bump was coming along just nicely, and time off with ms gave the game away just a little bit. Hehehe she was ever so jolly and could beleive I've only 2 months left at work... She had a hard time accepting that I'm due in 3 months, poor lass... Honestly I've not kept it a secret... Guess I'm not looking too bad then either...

Boss was lovely too, I sure he kept putting mail on my frame; as when ever I came back to the frame there was mail on it, I thought I was going nuts too. As I went to empty boxes I'm sure were full to get to them and they were empty, so spent plenty of time just walk aound the office... Men?!?! I guess it's nice they want to help...

I have misplaced so many things just recently and I've no idea where they are, cheque books, ID cards and some other important stuff; can I find them, nope; and I don't even know where to look? OH just keeps saying we'll come across them aventually, it's really is bugging me as I don't normally misplace things and remember most things too as OH has an awful memory. I'm worse than he is at the moment - it's really doing my head in! Oh, well can't sit here all day... Plenty to do and a nice day to attempt to do somethings...


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well its been busy with my sister here, we're off up in to the mountains today. Of course sods law .. wake up at 5am to a bloody big thunderstorm. Hopefully it will have blown past by the time we get up there though.

Autumn is doing well. Her kicks are getting noticeable stronger, I have my 28 week scan and glucose test tomorrow. Saturday will be our 4D scan, am *really* looking forward to that.

Ok now to catch up a bit.

Baby.Love ~ How are you enjoying the 3rd Trimester. It sucks to start off from the smallest end of the bumpage again haha.

Re huge bumps ~ I measured mine the other day and I've gained 2 more inches. Am now 45 inches around :shock: (Started at 32) I've noticed shes dropped some as I have a lot more pressure on my bladder the last couple of weeks.
I'm hoping she isn't going to be massive and totally destroy me down there lol. I was 7lbs and so was the hubby, so hopefully she'll follow suit.

Eswift ~ How is your back/hip doing? Congrats on having a builder free house :) Talking of misplacing things. I lost my keys on Friday. Had my work office keys on too. I ripped the house apart, could not find them, had to take my spare car key. Got to work and had a horrid realisation that I had thrown them in the bin, I called my sister to go drag the wheelie bin in before the bin men came and took it.
Well I was stressed all day. Got home, put on my yellow rubber gloves and was getting ready to go out to the bin, when what do I see shining away in the dirty washing basket? My bloody keys!! :hissy: Pregnant brain :blush:

Maffie ~ :hugs:I agree, the weeks are going faster. Its hard to believe in 10 days I'll be 30 weeks :shock:

Jlo ~ Did they offer you a free rescan?

LittleKitten ~ Wow your boss sounds like a wench. Does she have any children? I'd complain about her, that's harassment.

Aimee ~ Have a nice holiday!!! :)

Dom ~ The ending of My Sisters Keeper really pissed me off. SO far from the book. 

Mumof4 ~ Congrats on doubles!! :)

Keerthy ~ Have a safe trip lady!! Just make sure you keep your self hydrated on the plane (no fizzy drinks) and get up and have a walk around every couple hours to keep that blood moving in your legs. :hugs:

Neon ~ Congrats on 27 weeks!

MummyL ~ I'll update the front page later on today (I gotta scoot in a min and get on the road!) 
*Note to self: Blue/23rd* (so I aint gotta scroll back thru haha)

Ok loves, I'm off. 3 hours each way. Long day ahead of me!

Have a fabulous one :)


----------



## eswift

Thanks Chaos - You've certainly reassured me that I'm not alone, on the pregnancy brain stakes. Still no idea where any of the stuff is... Hope you have a great day in the mountains...

I've started to try and work my way through the many black bags of towels, blankets and clothes in the house. All of them need washing and sorting; feels as though we having to unpack and start afresh after moving house. But rather than having sorted the junk out 1st, we've to do it now. DS has so many clothes here that are too small, he's not worn many of them since Feb... At 10 I suppose that's to be expected...

We've moved all the baby stuff from my Mum & Dad's, feel as though that's one job well done, can't empty my Nanna's bedroom until we're able to finish ours off, as we're storing DS's furniture in there at the moment. We were nearly finished on his floor, but the electrician is coming back on Thursday and needs to lift the floor boards. So no point doing anymore until he's been. Small baby steps and lots of patience...

Feel like I may have a nap after hanging out another load of washing I'm shattered now, been up and about since 4/4.30 ish... Yawn!?!


----------



## Maffie

MW appointment went well, she did say if I have a day with no movement to call delivery suite is this normal? Also got info on antenatal classes. There are 3 I can go to and are one off sessions of 1-2 hours. It doesn't sound like a lot.
Baby kept scooting away from doppler as usual :rofl:

She also wrote fundus = weeks, but didn't measure me :saywhat:


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> MW appointment went well, she did say if I have a day with no movement to call delivery suite is this normal? Also got info on antenatal classes. There are 3 I can go to and are one off sessions of 1-2 hours. It doesn't sound like a lot.
> Baby kept scooting away from doppler as usual :rofl:
> 
> She also wrote fundus = weeks, but didn't measure me :saywhat:

Heya Maffie - mine said the same at my last appointment, think it must be a routine statement they have to say.

I was just sorting out my antenatal classes too and thought they were a bit thin, but yours do seem less. There 4 classes and 1 relaxation & breathing class, they last 1hr 30. All on a weekend in September so guess we not going anywere or doing anything now as appoinmtments are all 2pm - and I was looking forward to the extra time off work! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy~L

Maffie - I had my midwife appointment this weekend (not my usual midwife as she is on hols this week) and she has written in my notes that fundus height is 25 weeks but didn't measure me! Thought this was strange but then presumed they could just tell???? x


----------



## Kte

Kte said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> MW appointment went well, she did say if I have a day with no movement to call delivery suite is this normal? Also got info on antenatal classes. There are 3 I can go to and are one off sessions of 1-2 hours. It doesn't sound like a lot.
> Baby kept scooting away from doppler as usual :rofl:
> 
> She also wrote fundus = weeks, but didn't measure me :saywhat:
> 
> Heya Maffie - mine said the same at my last appointment, think it must be a routine statement they have to say.
> 
> I was just sorting out my antenatal classes too and thought they were a bit thin, but yours do seem less. There 4 classes and 1 relaxation & breathing class, they last 1hr 30. All on a weekend in September so guess we not going anywere or doing anything now as appoinmtments are all 2pm - and I was looking forward to the extra time off work! :rofl:Click to expand...

Me in my own little world not explaining myself right! - I meant about when they say if you feel no movements to contact the delivery suite. Hope that helps!


----------



## Maffie

Midwifes I cant figure them out :rofl:

I have developed a real sweet tooth recently.... OH keeps coming and kissing my bump saying are you going to be a big sproglet. Oh no you aint baby :baby:, nice and petite and easy to push out :rofl:


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> jlosomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumof42009 said:
> 
> 
> Need help from you lovely ladies has anybody brought silver cross linear? if you have is it big when its folded? is it heavy to push?
> The travel system i brought wont fit in anyones cars so im stuffed, there isnt anything else i like :hissy:
> 
> Hiya. Think I recall that baby.love bought one??? I may have got confused thou, the brain isnt what it used to be!!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> Jlo your preggo brain is fine lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow baby.love ive impressed myself there:rofl:

Moving on Sunday, i bet ur well excited, I love moving house, am probably the only person that says that but its great to declutter and unpack everything at the other end!!! Hope it all goes well:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing good today, I have the major munchies today, nothing is satisying this hunger, perhaps my lo is on a growth spurt??


----------



## florabean1981

Yay, I just ordered the cotbed! My mum agreed to pay for it as a present, so long as it was under £500, so I trawled through a gazillion websites & found the best one I co9uld find for the nearest to that amount, LOL. (May as well take advantage of my mum whle she's feeling generous... since I am not a sponger like my sis & have never had to be bailed out of debt or have anything bought for me before, hehe) It's totally extravagent- a teak sleigh cotbed that also then converts to a sofa & all that jazz. I cannot WAIT till its delivered so the nursury feels like a nursury & not a dumping ground for baby gear, which is how it looks at the moment. :)
Just had to share that coz i'm really excited & kinda nerdy, lol.

Bubs has been kicking the crap out of me the past 2 days- LOVE IT! :happydance:

Congrats to everyone who's moved/moving over to 3rd tri already. Final stretch, eh?!


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening girls. I have acquired yet another child for the night lol. Went swimming with OH, his little boy, OHs mum, OHs sister, her HTB and their little girl. And their little girl decided she wanted to come stay with us for the night! So I now have a 2 year old boy and a 2 year old girl to look after lol. So between me and OH we have bathed them both and now they are watching Charlie and Lola and once that has finished they are going to bed. Well thats the plan anyway lol. OHs niece has no routine at home so is used to just going to bed when she feels like it whereas DSS is used to our routine. We will see how that goes. 

Had a nice time swimming though. I love being in the water cos it makes me feel less heavy and uncomfortable...but I hate getting out again cos I feel even more heavy lol.


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: I got the keys to my new house and have signed my tenancy :wohoo:

Now i just gotta get packed and move Sunday ... Not making my life to hectic am i? :rofl:

Sorry a bit pointless but i am so excited x


----------



## helz81

Yay congrats on moving Babylove! And wow about the HIPG money being paid so quickly! Hope mine is too,Im posting the form off on Wednesday :happydance:
Had a horrid day at work today..so busy and it was another hot day again so made it really uncomfortable. I was wet with sweat and looked like a beetroot by the time I clocked off at 1pm then was embarassed about looking so minging so got even redder! :blush::rofl: I can smile about it now,now Im at home with feet up and hubby rubbing them but I was almost in tears earlier.
Then I had 15mins at home to grab a quick sarnie and get changed then out the door again down to school to watch daughters sports day. By the time I got there all the seats were taken so I ended up standing through it all,right up untill we finally got home at 4pm. My feet were throbbing and my ankles were starting to swell abit,boy was I glad to get in and get my feet up!
Worked out that Ive only got 24 shifts to do before maternity leave :happydance: Im dropping down to 3 days a week (mon,tues and wed) from next week. Ive got tommorow,wed and thurs still to work this week then kids break up from school Friday so then Im having next week off, back for 2 weeks, off 2 weeks (to spend time with my son,just me n him cos daughters going to stay with her grandad in Spain for 15days) then back for 5 weeks then thats it!!!:dance:


----------



## sam76

Hi Girls, hope were all well, i have a growth scan tomoz to see how small/big baby George is, nervous but excited too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Helz :) I am a bit panicked now as i haven't even started packing yet!!

Sam i hope the scan goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Go baby.love, ull have that packing sorted in no time:happydance:

Helz, I know the feeling, I'm on a countdown too, 2 days left this week, 3 days next week then 2 weeks off:happydance: back for 4 weeks then thats me done:happydance::happydance:

Its started to get a bit more exciting now, we have cleared out what will be the babies room and I am going to start rubbing down the paintwork tomorrow ready for my lovely dad to start glossing on Friday, DH is moving the radiator to where I want it, bless him, and I have bought the paint:happydance:
Got to order a wardrobe but am holding out hoping that my mum is going to offer to buy it but no deal so far:dohh:

Well I have polished off nearly a whole bag of grapes and now baby has hiccups, whoops!!!!

:hug: to all x


----------



## pip holder

Yaaay Baby.love :happydance: :happydance:
What date do you want us all for the housewarming party? :rofl:

Helz - soooo jealous of your shift countdown :mrgreen:

Would it be wrong to spend the HIP grant on haribo jellies?
Hmm may start a poll...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Pip i'm having a BBQ in 2 weeks and everyone is welcome :lol:

Well today the packing starts :( tonight we are taking our dogs down to the new house so they can have a sniff about.. Plus we are going to take whatever i have packed down there.. 

Last night i ordered some things for Freya's nursery, i have gone for a butterfly theme. I have ordered some butterfly decals and a decal that says "Beautiful like a butterfly" I also won a shaggy pink rug :) Her nursery will hopefully be all done within a couple of weeks so will be able to take pics and show you all xxx

Well one more cuppa then the fun begins! xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Sam can I ask why they decided to do a growth scan? My consultant said they may do one for me but didnt really say why.

Babylove I love moving house, stamping my mark on a new place, a fresh start. Although doesn't last long once the junk is unpacked.

Not had much sleep last night due to argument with OH. I felt crap yesterday but he had to go out but said he'd definitely be home after his meeting, even reasured me wouldnt go to pub, but no he went to pub and didn't phone just sent a text which came through later :hissy:

Hmmmm not sure what to spend the HIP money on, they must have issues with it in this area as mw said now this is for you and baby not for your partner to buy a wii or ipod :rofl:

Mum has offered to get me a crib for bedroom as im wary of carrying a moses basket up and down stairs. Might go pick one this weekend.


----------



## h702

hey good luck sam, i have my growth scan on thursday. cant wait to see how much hes grown :)


----------



## thrussell

well 29 weeks on thursday. lots of things going on with kids bracking up from school this week to my waters leaking. wont be long now only just made it to 33 weeks with my little boy. i hope that this baby comes while its summer hoildays be a lot easyer with the other kids lol


----------



## Kte

Hope the move goes well Baby.love :) 

We are just at the back end re-decorating the house at the moment, hopefully doing the garden next weekend and can't wait, it's looked like Steptoe and Son's for ages out there!

I can't wait to get that HIP money and spend it on me and LO! I feel like I need a few treats and a little pampering, was feeling down last night, feeling like a mess, hated all my clothes etc! OH must have thought I was crazy, I started crying on him, feel a bit silly now tho! I don't get the HIP form until the 5th Aug though so still a bit of time to go, hopfully I will get a nice birthday treat in the mean time! Need to try and book the day off work, I have no holidays left now :( 

Hope the scan goes / went well Sam :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Well i have managed to pack a few boxes so far, my bathroom is done.. Plus boxed all my ornaments and photo's.. It feels a bit bare now :( 

Having a break whilst my OH shuttles some stuff down to the new house.. :)


----------



## jlosomerset

:happydance:28 weeks today girls:happydance:

Should hopefully get my hip form nxt week when I see the midwife, am been really naughty and spending some of the money on a mum to be pamper day at a health farm, but hey I'm worth it:rofl:

Feeling peckish now, am thinking cheese on toast, mmmm!!!!! x


----------



## baby.love

Happy 28 weeks hun xxx The pamper day sounds fab and definatly a good way to spend the money as a relaxed mummy = a relaxed baby :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah I totally agree! I was told by my midwife to spend it on something like reflexology to relax and pamper myself! Think mine will end up going towards my house deposit though lol as a pampered mummy isnt going to be very relaxed when shes homeless lol.


----------



## h702

im spending mine on 4d scan :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

h702 said:


> im spending mine on 4d scan :)

same :dance:


----------



## Kaites

thrussell said:


> well 29 weeks on thursday. lots of things going on with kids bracking up from school this week to my waters leaking. wont be long now only just made it to 33 weeks with my little boy. i hope that this baby comes while its summer hoildays be a lot easyer with the other kids lol

Wow- leaky waters- I hope it's not enough for the docs to want to induce early and that are they just watching you extra carefully for now. Good luck!


----------



## eswift

I sure like the idea of a pampering day... Must admitte I miss the hot bubble bath with the cold glass of wine... Not sure it'd stay down even if I was to sneak one... I've been trying for the last couple of years to have a pampering day with my Mum for my birthday, it's not happened yet; maybe this year... My birthday is too close to christmas...

So far today, I've been to work; then I've done 5 loads of washing, run out of pegs now. DS's wardrobe is empty now, having to sort through all his clothes. He's grown so much since Feb. The clothes are in need of washing as the house has been so damp (due to being open to the elements) not because they're dirty. The weather is drying the clothes well... I'm starting to tire now... OH should be home shortly, may try to stay awake during JK (Jeremy Kyle) either way I'm going to veg on the sofa for a while...

OH is going to move DS's wardrobe upstairs into Babe room... As we've got him a new one...


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift said:


> I sure like the idea of a pampering day... Must admitte I miss the hot bubble bath with the cold glass of wine....

Oh eswift that sounds fab, a little bit of galaxy chocolate too, bliss!!!!!


----------



## Maffie

I love bubble baths, had a nice relax in the bath this morning. It always used to be a nice glass of red wine.

Well baby is well and truely kicking the heck out of me today. 

I'm glad to see im not the only JK watcher :blush: 

Just got the jeans out on an airer, line is full of curtains. Need to get the whites washed soon so I can pack a bag for my few days away at mum's.


----------



## littlekitten8

I am excited girlies. Going to see a 2 bed terraced house today which looks lovely. Have a good vibe about this place....so we will see what happens. I just want to have a house for my little man now. Its stressing me out that we have only 6 weeks til we want to move and still dont have a house!


----------



## eswift

Maffie said:


> I love bubble baths, had a nice relax in the bath this morning. It always used to be a nice glass of red wine.
> 
> Well baby is well and truely kicking the heck out of me today.
> 
> I'm glad to see im not the only JK watcher :blush:
> 
> Just got the jeans out on an airer, line is full of curtains. Need to get the whites washed soon so I can pack a bag for my few days away at mum's.

You'll never know how reassuring it is for me to know I'm not the only one who's washer has been on constantly for the past 3 days... I feel as though I'm slowly making headway with it all. I've even been and brought non-bio liquid for washing the babe's stuff for when the wardrobe's moved into the babe's room. At least that way, all the stuff is clean and ready for use for when the babe's here. Which means that I can then try to concentrate on something other than babe and the house... important stuff I know...

Littlekitten - I'm sure that you'll find the perfect house for when you need a place, things just have a way for working out for the best sometimes... I hope your viewing goes well...


----------



## colsy

Any Bumpkins enrolled on NCT antenatal classes? If so, are you also going to do your local NHS ones, or have you chosen only NCT? I'm currently signed up for both NCT and NHS, but the more I hear and read, the more I think I may only need the NCT ones. Interested to hear what y'all think.

Anybody else feeling more knackered? Not as bad as in first tri, but definitely not as good as I have been. And the insomnia is coming back, which is really something I could do without, thank you very much:-( xx


----------



## h702

yeah im getting more tired than last few weeks, think its prob the heat though.


----------



## Kte

Colsy - I'm just doing the NHS classes - and I feel I get more tired easily when I do stuff, not like 1st try where I was tired no matter what! The mind is willing but the tired body just isn't! 

Good luck house hunting littlekitten 

Argh, my washer needs to go on more! Prob is it's started to play up, sometimes it sticks on a cycle and I have to start all over again :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Well i am back from my MW appointment and it went really well.. She is away next week so she done my MRSA swabs and gave me my forms to get my bloods done :(
I got measured for the 1st time and i am measuring spot on at 27cm :) So looks like an average sized bubba for me. Also Freya has decided to test out the head down position! 

I am shattered from packing today so have stopped now and gonna have a rest as my BP was a touch low, but she said its normal at this stage.

Right sorry for the ramble.. :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Maffie

Tiredness is definitely hitting. I might have to have a look at these NCT classes.

When they measure you where do they measure too and from?

Good luck with the house hunting littlekitten, its surprising how fast rentals go through when you find one you like. I think we moved last year within a couple of weeks...... would so love to be moved from Manchester before this baby comes.

Ooooh bit of a daft question for you girls. Im off to stay at mum's and was unsure whether to take my pregnancy notes with me, just in case. I'm having to take a bloomin sharps bin and needles so was thinking what if anything happens? Or is that being over cautious? Im only going for 4 days.


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> I might have to have a look at these NCT classes.

Hiya Maffie - ain't sure which side of Manchester you live, but we're doing our NCT classes at Whaley Bridge rather than Sheffield, cos of holiday/work dates etc. Might see you there if you sign up? x


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:



> Ooooh bit of a daft question for you girls. Im off to stay at mum's and was unsure whether to take my pregnancy notes with me, just in case.

Forgot to answer this Q in my other post. I take my notes everywhere. I went into Buxton for a work lunch yesterday and took them with me (I left them in the boot of the car, as they're a bit big to drag round town with me). So yeah, I'd say take them. It's not so much in case you go into labour but in case something else happens that means your healthcare providers need all the info quickly - say you hurt yourself and went to casualty, for example.

Have a nice time with your mum and let's hope you don't actually need your notes, even though you've taken them!


----------



## sam76

hello girls well today i had a growth scan to see how Baby George is doing and all is well, perfect she said!!!! he was playing with his little feet!!! also his head is down now too!!! it was such a relief, and my dates are all correct, feel on top of the world now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh Im so bloody annoyed. Got a phone call a few minutes ago to say that the current tenant in the house we were going to see has changed his mind about us viewing it this evening cos he wants to have some friends over! Yeah cheers for that mate! So now we have to wait til Monday to go see it. Thats if he doesnt change his mind again. Will have to go beat him up if he does. Im getting myself so stressed out worrying where the hell we are going to live so this is really not helping! Problem is we can only view 2 days a week cos of OH working such long hours.


----------



## Maffie

wow seems to be lots of choice on the south side of Manchester for the NCT classes. Might have to convince OH on them though :dohh:

hmmmm KFC for dinner tonight, im suddenly hungry!


----------



## eswift

Maffie - Must be nice to have a choice, we've got a choice; either to go in Sept or Oct. To the 2 Monday classes that they run here. I'm sure the classes were longer last time and we got to walk around the hospital too. I guess a lot has changed in 10 years... We're a little confused, is it really worth it?

LittleKitten - I'm sorry that the bloke's being a jurk... He probably doesn't understand the urgency you have and the time restrictions don't help...

I have been really busy today, washed most of DS's clothes and most have dried too... OH was going to treat me to an ice cream, however when we got to the shop it was shut.. Hehehe we had to walk past the cinema, so we been and booked to go and see Ice Age 3... Called Dad to see if he and Mam wanted to go to, we're having a family trip to the cinema... It'll be nice... I'm looking forward to seeing the film.


----------



## bonfloss

Had my first ante-natal class today which was on labour. The class was full with different bump sizes and due dates! I was feeling small for stage but felt better after seeing other bumps! It consisted of the midwife talking us through labour and pain relief. Found it interesting and a little scary!!

Afterwards put deposit on our pram, we are going for the silver cross sleepover in navy/cream. I had narrowed it down to 2 but kept coming back to sleepover so that was the winner! 

Anyone else feel like time is now flying in?? - not like first tri!!!

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I have spent the rest of this evening cleaning the house cos our letting agent phoned at like 4.30pm to say they had booked a viewing for 5pm tomorrow and as I am working tomorrow til 2pm I didnt really want to leave it til the last minute to make sure its nice and clean. So I have hoovered and mopped and cleaned the bathrooms and the kitchen. And my bedroom is spotless. Oh and done 2 loads of washing while I was at it. Cooked a spaghetti bolegnese for lunch which was rather yummy even if I do say so myself lol. So have the rest of it for lunch tomorrow mmm. Going to have cheese and tomato on toast in a minute cos Im feeling rather peckish. And typically while I have been writing this its started raining...and I had just hung DSS's swim towel on the line after hand washing it. Ah well. Not going out for it in my pjs lol.


----------



## Chaos

Hey Loves,

I gotta pop out this afternoon so will be back later to catch up, however I know how much you all love a good scan pic, so here are Autumns from today.

I'm amazed at how clear they were. So excited for the 4D on Saturday now.

Ok enjoy and I'll bbiab! :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/160314-28-week-scan-pics.html#post2579879


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well I think we are just going to do the NHS classes and not do the extra pay for ones. We can think of other things the money is needed for.

Was woken by a dog in our garden today we know it lives on our street but not sure where. Was wet through and stunk of wee so OH has just bathed it. He is a soft touch :rofl:

Our little laptop has gone for repair so im now sat on normal pc, prefer being downstairs so i can sit on sofa :lol:

I was hoping to finish all the washing off today bt the rain is banging it down. Hmmmm might have a coffee and a bun in a minute yum yum yum


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies... well

I'm 27 weeks and officially a 3rd Tri'er :happydance: I'm yet to dip my toe in properly over there though lol.

Hope everyone is ok... I am off to drink my cuppa and wake up a bit xx


----------



## Maffie

I keep reading the 3rd tri babylove but it's all adbout giving birth :lol: not ready to face that yet.


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Maffie its a bit daunting isnt it! I just introduced myself and am now trying to ease myself in with the more gentle threads x


----------



## sam76

Morning all, cmon over Babylove !!! its fine, cya there!!!!!!!!!!!! and Well Done


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Sam and thanks for the welcome over in 3rd,... Its actually really good over there and the threads aint as scary as you 1st think.

So go me and way to go Princess Freya... we made it baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos those pics are amazing!

Im having my 4d done next Friday so Ill be 27 & 1 :dance: - is that far enough along to get good pics? or should I of waited?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations baby.love for going into 3rd tri!! :yipee:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Congrats to baby.love and Freya for getting to 3rd Tri :happydance:

The scan pics were amazing Chaos, although my computer crashed so I only got a tiny peek and daren't click on the link again, but I couldn't believe the detail! 

Hope the flat move gets sorted littlekitten, I would be so mad at the tennant for doing that! :hugs:

Maffie - I was worried I was too late for NHS antenatal classes so quickly looked at NCT ones, I thought is was a bit weird they were going to be held at a local fire station, just didn't seem right! Luckily though there were spaces for the NHS ones so I am happy with that. Sometimes the more information I get just makes me more confused!! :rofl:

I forgot my lunch today :( Was so pleased with myself for cleaning some of the house before work this morning, planning on a furniture move around in the bedroom and then setting off earlier than usual that I just forgot to get my prepared lunch out of the fridge :blush: no money on me either :dohh: Need a plan B!!


----------



## Maffie

ooo Kte I always used to keep some packet soups and a bag of nuts at work and a couple of £s just in case.

Just found out might not be able to go to mum's tomorrow as they are suffering a risk of flood at the moment.

Been to doctors to get a prescription for my injections and the GP's system will only issue 5 days at a time :rofl: Chemist also doesn't stock it or sharp bins..... 

All this thinking of 3rd tri i'll be there in week and half eeek.

Just found out too there is swine flu at Oh's kids school so he's trying to find out more info cos we have the kids


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Phew 7am comes round too quick! Busy day of errands today, but we're gonna go see Harry Potter this afternoon. Can't wait! :)

Thanks for the complements on the scan pics. I still can't believe how well they came out.

Honey Sunshine ~ Nah I don't think its too early. The tech told me between 28 and 32 weeks is the best time because baby still has enough room to move and there is still plenty of amniotic fluid in there, but is developed enough to "see what you're getting" iykwim. Looking forward to seeing them! If you want a bit of reassurance, Google "27week 4D scans" and you'll see how clear they are :)

Kte ~ I hate it when I forget my lunch. Although I eat like every 20 minutes at the moment so its near impossible haha.

Maffie ~ Ack, I hope your mum is ok!

Ok I need to get my butt to the Chrio. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## helz81

Afternoon girls,
25 weeks today!! :happydance: I just got an email telling me Im now 7months pregnant??! Id have said I was 6 months,thats what I tell people when they ask how far along I am?! But I suppose we are pregnant for 10 months though arn't we..40 weeks= 10months.
A girl in my daughters class was off school yesterday with suspected swine flu!! I was abit worried as she sits at the same table as my daughter!!! But she's back in school today having being told it was abit of heat stroke,not swine flu.
Right, have to dash out again, got daughters school performance to see, be back later xx


----------



## baby.love

Happy 25 weeks Helz xxx Have fun at your daughters performance :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Think your right - I need to stock up on emergency supplies! I was so annoyed as when I was making a cup of tea this morning I thought 'don't forget your lunch'! Then look what I went and did!! Luckily I had some fruit left over from yesterday and I had had a huge bowl of cereal before I came to work. I wouldn't have coped with no food - I have been on a eat-a-thon lately too! Thankfully one of my friends at work as lent me the money and I can repay them tomorrow :)

Awh that's a shame about your trip to your mums Maffie, it's a bit worrying to risk it or not, pesky weather!

Happy 25th Helz :D


----------



## eswift

Wow!?!? You've all been so busy, I've been to work and checked in on Daddy, then done the good DIL thing; taken MIL Shopping and out for lunch... She's been home alone with SIL and she's doing her nut in - Poor MIL, she was so grey when I picked her up. When I dropped her back she was smiling, chatting and all pink again, job done...

OH should be finished about 5ish, again DS has swimming today, so we won't be here. A friend of mine has volunteered her son's muscles after work today to help OH move the wardrobe upstairs, it's small but heavy - I think it thinks it's still attached to the roots of the tree it once was...

Best of all I'm off work tomorrow?!?!?! I get to sleep past 4.30am!?!?! Well only for tomorrow...

Oh has found out what was wrong with my dryer - thank goodness, only have to wait for payday, then that can be fixed. We're having quite a productive time really all these small things being fixed... There maybe a possiblity that all will be sorted in time for babe... Hope so...


----------



## florabean1981

Gosh, so many posts I had to catch up on today!!!!

I had a GP check-up yesterday, despite putting on 6 lbs in 2 weeks, I am still measuring 27cm at 27 weeks, so that was kinda a relief- just confirms that my butt is getting bigger rather than my bump, LOL! He said everything is fine & that I am nice & healthy. Baby kept kicking the doppler, which the doc found amusing. :)

Got 28 week Midwife app on 20th July & have to have my bloods re-done again etc. I'm hoping she'll weigh me again, as I'm intrigued to see how much weight I've put on again. I'm so damn hungry & thirsty all the time! Will be great to get my HIP form- I'd really like to get a 4D scan, but not sure if OH will let me... I'm sure he will, but I dont want to book it just in case!

I'm doing the NHS classes only as I dont want to pay out for the NCT or therapy centre ones they offer in my area. Mine start 3rd august & I'm getting paid time off work for them too, which is kinda cool.

Went to Babies R Us yesterday- all their Tommee Tippee stuff is on 1/2 price sale at the moment, so I got a sterilizing unit, breast pump, some bottles & dummies, bottle warmer, bottle brush, nipple shields, nappy disposal unit & refills... All for £58!!!!!!!!! What a bargain! 

OH was like, Jesus, how much more does the kid need?! I thought about it for a second, and just said, "Toys & a chest of drawers." Then i burst out crying coz I'm kinda sad that that's all that's left to buy for him! I can't believe we have everything else already, especially since I am THE most unorganised idiot in the world, lol.

Anyways, congrats on those who had good growth scans & also to those who're moving over to 3rd tri. :)

Take care all & have a good rest of the week! :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Now swine flu at the kids school OH said he can take me to mum's just means car might not get down the lane so i'd have to wade :rofl: there's a foot of water down the lane at the moment.


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon girlies. Just got in from work...took me ages to get home and ended up getting on the bus....had a slightly bulky bag to carry home lol. At work we now dont supply nappies but the Bounty ladies keep bringing us packets of nappies so all the pregnant girls are being given them hehe. I came home today with 4 packs of 54 newborn Pampers nappies. Nice one! 

Im a little bit sad cos im about to post my last 2nd tri bump pics!


----------



## helz81

I keep meaning to post a bump pic but I can't upload a pic onto here, it just tells me upload has failed all the time, the pics must need resizing? But it's just getting round to doing it:dohh:
Ohh smilies have had a shift round I see :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

:coffee: ooooh thats me


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh I dont feel very well. Got a headache and feel a bit feverish and achy. Think I am getting a cold. Sucks. Cant even find any paracetamol. And OH is staying at work tonight cos he is on breakfast service tomorrow so has to be there for 6am. So I dont even have a cuddle to look forward to.


----------



## Maffie

Littlekitten sounds like you need an early night and lots of fluid.

I'm feeling haedachey but its stress from OH's soon to be ex wife... I feel all :hissy:


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

Had to share my amazing bargain with you all:happydance:

Via Ebay I have just bought a swinging crib complete with all the bedding sheets and blankets, a moses basket and stand again with all the bedding and a Fisher Price musical bouncy chair, came as a bundle for the bargain price of £25.59:happydance:

I am so chuffed and going to collect it in the morning as its only about 10 miles from me!!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Girls could we all send positive thoughts to Nanaki had an update shes been transferred to another hospital and been given steriods, post is over in 2nd tri.


----------



## eswift

I think we're all starting to feel pregnant well and truely now, moaning about being sleepy, thristy, putting on size and weight... Isn't it wonderful???

OH has been great the past couple of weeks, Friends son came to help him move the wardrobe and has volunteered any further help when we need it, he was everso polite and sweet - for a 16 yr old was a lovely experience. Bless him - I won't tell his mates...

DS stayed in his new room, on his blow up bed; he went to bed at 8.30 and not seen or heard from until 7am... He's chuffed to bits with his room, he's going to love it when he gets all his furniture etc in this weekend... 

Best make a move, I still am no good on a morning; but at least breakie's stayed put today... So much to do and where to start???


----------



## baby.love

Oh girls what a flipping nightmare i am having.

Last night i slipped on my stairs and have hurt my back, foot and my elbow.. the problem is i had an operation on this arm last year for Cubital Tunnel.. My arm is so so painful and my hand is dead :dohh: Luckily there was no impact on bump and she has been booting me loads this morning :)

All my love is being sent to Nanaki.. I will keep her and bubs in my thoughts.

Right well my OH is taking the day off to help me as i cant bend my arm to do anything.. Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## sam76

babylove i hope ur ok??? put your feet up and rest today!!!! hope ur ok???????


----------



## HoneySunshine

Love to baby.love and nanaki!!

Im 26 weeks today girlies!! 98 days to go!! bubs has moved and Im getting muffled type movements now instead of kicks - is this ok?


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Lots & lots of :hug: & positive vibes for everyone who needs them right now :hugs:​
Honeysunshine - I have always had a mixture of muffled feelings & kicks from LO so I think you should be ok - so long as there as still movements, maybe speak to your MW if you get too worried though so you can put your mind at ease x


----------



## Mumof42009

Baby.love you ok? Make sure you get some rest x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls :hugs:

I am ok, just sore and a bit bruised.. Having a day of total rest whilst my OH takes boxes down to the new house.. We have the move in 3 days so i need to be fit for all that unpacking lol.

Off for a nap now as i am shattered, didnt sleep to well last night :( x


----------



## colsy

Sending big hugs to BabyLove and Nanaki xx


----------



## Anababe

Hiya :)

Not been around here for ages!! Should be about a little more now i can get online again :D

Hope your ok baby.love, make sure you get some rest.

Honey - The movement changes loads the bigger baby gets. Logan isnt really kicking so much now the movements are much bigger. You can see him moving across my bump, its fun to watch hehe

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Look forward to catching up on how you all been and hello to anyone whos joined in since i been offline :D

3rd Tri on Sunday for me!! :shock::shock: Its going far too quickly this time!! haha

xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Just wondered are we having an oct bump thread over in 3rd tri? Anababe nice to see you back x


----------



## colsy

Just back from midwife. I was measured for the first time - 24cm. But I don't know what that means! I was too busy asking other questions that I forgot to ask:-( So, I'm 26 and a half weeks and measuring 24cm - anybody able to explain the significance?

Also, baby is sideways. Am a bit disappointed as was really hoping it would be in the right position, as I'm doing loads of walking and hip-rolling and sitting on my yoga ball. Again, is it quite usual for baby to be sideways at this point and to move head-down a bit later on?

Thanks, gals xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

colsy said:


> Just back from midwife. I was measured for the first time - 24cm. But I don't know what that means! I was too busy asking other questions that I forgot to ask:-( So, I'm 26 and a half weeks and measuring 24cm - anybody able to explain the significance?
> 
> Also, baby is sideways. Am a bit disappointed as was really hoping it would be in the right position, as I'm doing loads of walking and hip-rolling and sitting on my yoga ball. Again, is it quite usual for baby to be sideways at this point and to move head-down a bit later on?
> 
> Thanks, gals xx

Mine is sideways too :shrug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Mumof42009 said:


> Just wondered are we having an oct bump thread over in 3rd tri? Anababe nice to see you back x

No, this thread isnt in 2nd tri - its in pregnancy forums - so no need to move over xx


----------



## baby.love

Well there goes my nap!

Mumof4 the thread got moved here! I liked having it in the Tri sections personally as all the other month threads/teams are keeping them in Tri's iykwim. But i think most people wanted it moved so i just went with the flow and think its staying here till we all pop :)

Colsy: :hugs: I think it could just mean you have a little bubba, my best mate has measured behind all pregnancy and she got told she will just have a small'ish baby. In actual fact she is having her tomorrow by c-sec :) Freya measured spot on at 27cm for 27 weeks so an average sized bubs for me. Freya is head down already, but they still have a bit of room to play with.

Well my house is starting to resemble a squat lol... The kitchen is nearly packed and then thats downstairs done. I cant wait for sunday to be over with as all this moving is knackering me out.


----------



## Anababe

Logan was head down at my last check up but theres still loads of room for them to move around yet. Caeden was all over the place until the last week when he decided to turn lol Dont worry just yet!

and i was only measuring at 24 weeks then aswel, i think they allow 2 weeks either side as being fine :)

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

James spends lots of time sideways lol. Its quite funny to see cos there will be lots of wriggling and then my bump is a different shape lol. He is also spending alot of time with his back against my bump so the movements feel more muted. Mum reckons this is a good thing cos it will make for an easier less painful labour.


----------



## Mumof42009

Thought be nice when we have our arrivals to have a thread in 3rd tri :baby:
cant believe we will all be there in a few weeks some of you already are, the times flying by before we all know it we will have our bundles of joy in our arms x


----------



## Maffie

I think being in 3rd tri would be nice too, I usually forget to pop in this section and hover mostly in 2nd tri. Would be nice once babies start coming too.

Just been for my blood count doing at the hospital and now need to get ready to go to mum's tomorrow. OH is going on the hunt for my prescription ater seen as we are struggling to find places who stock it :dohh:

Hmmm peckish but cant decide what to do for lunch


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Hmmm peckish but cant decide what to do for lunch

Cottage cheese and avocado sarnies for me :munch:


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies..

Baby.Love - hope your bruising doesn't hold you up too much, try to take it easier; I know with the move and everything it's going to be hard.

Maffie - Hope you find a chemist soon that stocks your bits and pieces...

Hmmm, I can agree with you all about popping into 3rd Tri, but there's nothing stopping us still coming on here and going on there... Might mean a bit more time sat on the pc/laptop. Either way resting a little longer won't do any of us any harm... Especially when we all seem to be having a really busy time at the moment...

I'm still washing and drying clothes trying to sort the house and through black bags. So far I've done 6 loads today and managed to get most of them dry too. Hope the weather holds... SO much for taking it easy on my day off...

Hands down corned beef sannies win every time at the moment... druel...

Scared the builder today, my BP dropped all of a sudden; had to send my friend home, she'd come to view the changes to the house - loves what we've done and is wanting her hubby to come see what we've done as she doesn't think she can explain al the changes... It was really nice to have a friend complement the changes and thinks it's been a worth while challenge. Had to send her away as I though t I was going to pass out, went all hot and sweaty, dizzy and light headed. Got to the sofa shaking and builder was over me like a shot, do you want sweets, cuppa etc.. Glass of water, a sit down, sommat to eat and all's better again. Not sure why it happened, as I'd kept breakie down and had plenty to drink. Builder wanted to know why there's no tablet to help and if I really should be on my own...

awww Bless... I'll be fine, just have to deal with it when it happens...

Off out for tea tonight, curry club at weatherspoons! Yummy!!! Even Mum & Dad are going.... No cooking again for me...


----------



## Maffie

colsy said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm peckish but cant decide what to do for lunch
> 
> Cottage cheese and avocado sarnies for me :munch:Click to expand...

Not something i've tried before... sunds interesting... reminds me I need to defrost the chicken for tonights curry


----------



## eswift

Maffie said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm peckish but cant decide what to do for lunch
> 
> Cottage cheese and avocado sarnies for me :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Not something i've tried before... sunds interesting... reminds me I need to defrost the chicken for tonights curryClick to expand...

Hehehe corned beef sannies win every time at the moment... Druel...


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi ladies

Must be something in the air, chicken curry for us tonite too, mmmm, yummy cant wait!!!

Well I picked up my bargains this morning and the lovely lady even chucked in a few more fitted sheets for moses basket so have plenty now, will do for pram aswell, so saved loads of £££'s.

Take it easy baby.love take on the role of chief tea maker and order giver, lol!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

I had tuna and sweetcorn pasta bake left over from last night. Trying to get my washing dry but its not so nice here. Took 2 days to get one load of washing dry grr. Been making sure the house is nice and tidy cos we have 2 viewings today at 3.30pm and 5.30pm.


----------



## jlosomerset

Same here littlekitten, weather is pants!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Weather has been really nice here today.

Just had some strawberries followed by pasta, tuna, brocolli and grated cheese yum yumyum.

Just fancy some chocolate now :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

ive had 3 100% orange juice ice lollies and 200g of cold galaxy!! :dohh:


----------



## jlosomerset

HoneySunshine said:


> ive had 3 100% orange juice ice lollies and 200g of cold galaxy!! :dohh:

Mmm galaxy, have resisted this temptation all week!!!


----------



## Kte

Cheese and tomato sandwich, doritos tangy cheese crisps, ginger bread man for lunch and I just munched 2x bags of maltesers! 

I so love matlesers!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh Im so annoyed right now I could spit feathers!!! OH phoned on his break so I asked him something I had thought of earlier....that is what happens if James is born on a weekend that we have his son...so say he is born on Friday and we are supposed to pick Harri up on Sunday. He said well we will still have him of course! I was like oh ok. I just thought it would be nice to have some time for him to bond with his new son and for us to kind of get used to being parents full time. He totally went off on one basically saying I didnt want his son here and I pointed out that actually that was not what I was saying at all and actually I just would rather he postponed it by like a week so I can recover from the birth. So then he said oh well we just wont have him til after Christmas then cos they say you should take it easy for 6 weeks after the birth. Men!!!


----------



## eswift

Balls!?!? I've just sat down after hanging the washing out and now it's starting to rain again! I'm going to see if it blows over... I wondered what the noise was...

DS has just walked in covered in mud! More bloody washing...


----------



## eswift

Oh dear littlekitten! Men can be be so sensitive at times and are very good at taking the sticky end of a Sh*tty stick. I had the same thing with my OH when his ex started playing him about. It wasn't that I minded us having his son, far from it. What I did mind was her dictating where we could go, when we could go and how long we could be there for. More so when it came to the weekend as I only get 1 saturday in 6 off, if I'm lucky and Sunday I try to spend quality time with my son and OH; not pampering to the whim of his ex... 

I must admitte that since his son has turned into a teenager, now has his own agenda and does his own thing. Life has become easier, OH speaks to him regularly. He doesn't see him very often as at 14 he spends more time with his mates on a weekend. Which means we're not having to meet ex's demands etc and our time come a weekend is ours. Even OH owned up to being happier, as we have more family time... As we're not spending so much time running backwards and forwards collecting and dropping off his son all weekend, plus we argue less now too.

Times change, when kids are little they need our time, as the grow they want our time, then they need us less and less, until we change roles. DS want his own space more and more, even now; I've noticed it me that has the hang up with him not being around so much, but it'll come where he wants nothing to do with us as he'll want to be with his mates/girlfriend rather than his grandparents... Happens to us all aventually...


----------



## littlekitten8

Called him back after the people viewing the house had gone....and explained again how I felt about the situation. And that I would be superbly emotional and tired after the birth and that I didnt want to end up snapping at Harri cos then OH would snap at me and it would end up causing a big argument. And also that I would be trying to learn James's cues and I wouldnt be able to do that properly if I was keeping an ear out for what Harri was doing as well! Also played the cuddle card and pointed out that I would quite like it if he could spend time just holding James and cuddling him after he has had a feed and he wouldnt be able to do that if he was running around after Harri. Soooo...I think I may have gotten him round to my idea of thinking finally. Have to admit though he had reduced me to tears and I was actually going to ask my mum to come stay with us after the birth just so I had some support while Harri was here.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh LK! :hugs:

Men!! :hissy:


----------



## Chaos

Good Mornin' Girls!

29 weeks today! :happydance:

Well I stayed in bed till 9am today!! I was awake at 6 but I refused to get out of bed lol .. it felt SO good.

Re moving this tread to the 3rd Tri, there was a little discussion here on the thread a few weeks ago with everyone and and thats why it was moved here.
As it is going to take us over a month to all move to the 3rd tri, that would leave a bunch with out a home for weeks until we had all moved over. I guess once we are all in the 3rd Tri someone can Pm an Admin and ask them to move the thread to the 3rd Tri, I don't feel comforable asking again.
I don't generally look at pregnany club either, I always check my "subscribed threads" in user control pannel when I first log on and its sitting there.

Helz ~ Congratulations on 25 weeks! :) It's 40 weeks so 10 lunar months, but 9 calender months (which have more than 4 weeks in some months) Confusing I know lol.
Re posting pictures, I don't upload to the forum, I put them on Photobucket and link them here.

FloraBean ~ Glad you had a good Drs appointment. I've put on 30lbs so far :shock: my fundal height yesterday was 30cm. I don't want to put on any more weight! lol.

Little Kitten ~ How are you feeling today? Re your other half, it sounds like HE is the one with the issue of having two sons. He is the one flying off the handle at a simple idea. Its not going to be practical to have his other son around the same freaking day yours is born. 

Jlo ~ Great deal!!

Mumof4 ~ Sending Nanaki good vibes. That blows about the hospitals attitude re her being 25 weeks. 24 is viable. I hope she can find a different hospital with better policies.

Baby.Love ~ Ouch! Ice your achy bits to reduce the swelling. Hope it feels better soon.

HoneySunshine ~ Congrats on 26 weeks! :) Yes this happened to Autumns movements also. I no longer get the strong thwacks, its more feeling her turn over etc, I get the odd punch. 

Anababe ~ Welcome back! :)

Colsy ~ Fundal height can be different for everyone. General rule of thumb is 24 weeks = 24 CM, however because everyones bodies are different this can be a variation of a couple CMs either way. I'm measuring at 30 atm and am 29 weeks. 
Re sideways, at this point it don't really matter, They said Autumn at the moment is head down, face out, but that could still change as there is still enough room in there for the odd sommersault. Sometimes I can feel her being sideways, it feels like she's splitting me in half, head to the left and feet stretching to the right. It think at the moment its fine for them to be in odd positions, I'm sure your MW will let you know if there are any true problems :hugs:

Ok I need marmite on toast!


----------



## littlekitten8

Thanks girls. I dont feel as if Im being so unreasonable now!


----------



## florabean1981

HoneySunshine said:


> ive had 3 100% orange juice ice lollies and 200g of cold galaxy!! :dohh:

sounds like my kinda meal!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon ladies!

Go check out my mountainous bump in the third tri bump thread ... can you believe that top actually fitted my belly before I was pregnant?! :shock: I was just trying to find something to lounge around in as I'm really hot and thought oh I'll chuck that on. I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## baby.love

Chaos i just saw your bump post! You sexy mumma :) looking fab hun and your bump is so neat.

Well girls my arm is f*cked! its agony and my hand is dead which means i have damaged the bloody nerve again. I only had an operation on it last feb :cry:


----------



## Chaos

haha thanks. Every time I see it now it just reminds me of that reebok advert ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw7Um1gTcrs :rofl:

Sorry you've hurt your arm again. You going to go to the Drs?


----------



## baby.love

Think i will see how it is once all the bruising and swelling has gone down.. But def back to the Dr next week if no improvement. We just had a mental storm here which has stopped as quick as it started, feels a bit fresher now though so thats good.


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: :rofl: that video is hilarious


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Girls!

Littlekitten - Stick to your guns girl, you're not being unreasonable by any means. After babe's born if it's your 1st in this area you'd be lucky to be outta hospital that same weekend... 

Chaos - a lie-in sounds like a god send at the moment, I really feel that 4am should just not exist... Thinking about it best make a move and get dressed... Golly, I feel so grotty this morning...

Baby.love - I hope your nerve is ok, after the swelling and bruising has gone down slightly...

Loads to do before work, have a wonderful morning ladies. It's grotty, grey and raining here today... lovely...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Baby.love :hugs: I hope the bruising settles down, often once swelling goes down nerves recover a little, it may just be the swelling making it dead.

Not seent he pic yeh Chaos thats my next stop

Littlekitten I spoke to OH after your comments about your OH'd DS and he said you we wont send out kid away when the next comes along, so he sees no problem in his 2 been here as soon as baby arrives. I'm doubting i'll manage.

Wish it would stop training, mum's house was put on flood watch last night so no chance of going away for weekend at this rate. Ah well means I can watch all the tour de france here.

I've noticed I am having lots of dreams recently is anyone else? They seem so vivid and real, I came downstairs at 3am as I needed a wee but was convinced someone had broken in!


----------



## sam76

Morning all, babylove i hope ur feeling better, hope the swelling goes down, well at last its friday, im so tired today, at least i can have a lie in tommorow!!! Thankgod
Speak later Ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all :)

I feel a wreck today, hardly slept at all, bad dreams, cats being noisy, popping to the loo etc, typical as its been the first night since OH went back to work when I didn't get woken up at 2am by his alarm - then OH woke up about 6 and decided to catch up on Easteneders (on the bedroom TV) as he missed last night becasue he fell asleep! Thought I'd forgive him though as he made me a nice cup of tea and some porridge for breakfast. It's going to be a hard day and I have to help out at our Uni's awards ceremony today, it will be a late finish and I had an early start as I was hoping to park on camps but it was pointless trying and ended up at the car park 15/20 mins walk away. I don't mind that normally but I'm just not looking forward to a late finish and then having a 15/20 min walk to my car in the rain. Some of my work colleagues were going to have a drink but I am going to miss out on that too now. We had a weather warning on the radio this morning too :(

:headspin: On a positive note! I just noticed LO is in double figures now!! :headspin:

Littlekitten & Maffie - Hope your OH's see some sense and realise if the other kids are going to be there then THEY should be the ones doing the hard graft and sorting them out and not you two as you need to recoup. Hope they are more sensitive to your feelings :hugs:

Hope your feeling better baby.love and the swelling goes down :hugs:


----------



## bonfloss

Pretty pointless post but just wanted to celebrate the fact I am down to double figures :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## h702

hello all, had my growth scan yesterday and all was well. he has been lying head down every time we have been for a scan, so hope he doesnt decide to move later!!! we saw him swallowing and sucking his thumb - so cute! cant wait for 4d scan next week.

why cant we start a oct thread in 3rd tri and still pop in here for those not ready to move over yet? instead of moving this whole thread over? just a thought. :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. Hope everyone is feeling better this morning. I worked out last night that the Monday that James is due...is the day after we pick up OHs son typical! So we have had words with the baby and told him he either has to come at 37 weeks, 39 weeks or 41 weeks lol. I have been ringing round letting agents this morning to book house viewings for Monday. Got 3 booked in so far and waiting to hear back about 2 more. Oh and waiting for the GP to ring me back about my swab results! Weather is absolutely atrocious here today. We are expecting thunder storms and torrential rain...just gotta love July lol.


----------



## HoneySunshine

h702 said:


> why cant we start a oct thread in 3rd tri and still pop in here for those not ready to move over yet? instead of moving this whole thread over? just a thought. :)

This thread has been moved to pregnancy groups so it's not even in 2nd tri anymore xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

we have 4 confirmed case of swine flu in my office :shock: :cry: :shock: :cry:

I thought it was all scare mongering before but this has kinda brought it home abit and Im quite worried now! I hadnt thought about it before really!

Im working from home over the next week - but even so - Ive still been in to work, and used the communal areas etc.


----------



## littlekitten8

There are confirmed cases everywhere hunni including at my work. So long as you havnt been in contact with the actual people you should be fine. They are starting vaccinations here in the next 6 weeks starting with the pregnant women. There is a huge thunder storm going on here atm. Its wicked.


----------



## Kte

bonfloss said:


> Pretty pointless post but just wanted to celebrate the fact I am down to double figures :happydance: :happydance:

bonfloss - I noticed we are both 99 days today & team yellow! Congrats btw! :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

littlekitten8 said:


> There are confirmed cases everywhere hunni including at my work. So long as you havnt been in contact with the actual people you should be fine. They are starting vaccinations here in the next 6 weeks starting with the pregnant women. There is a huge thunder storm going on here atm. Its wicked.

really?? brilliant!! is that everywhere do you know?


----------



## helz81

Mornin girls n bumps!

Wow, alot to catch up on! Babylove, :hugs: for you,hope your hand gets better quick! Glad Freya's OK :thumbup:
Little Kitten :hugs: for you too you sound like you need one huni xx
Anababe, nice to see you around again!

Well, got drenched this morning just going from the car to the school! I had to ring my leggings out when I got back home! Im feeling very emotional today as it's my daughters last day ever at primary school!!! :cry: Im watching Fern Brittons last day on This Morning on tv and seeing her crying keeps setting me off!! I always feel like this on the last day of term..although it's nice to have a break from the boring school run routine every day and see the kids more,I _still_ feel really down and sad!! It's like the end of another era..the kids ending another year at school. Ive had to have a mini roll and a glass of pepsi max to try perk me up! 
I can't wait for my dinner,Im hungry already and Im into cheese spread,crisp and salad cream sandwiches big time at the mo!
My baby was sideways too when I had my scan 4 weeks ago but I suppose thats a long time in the life of a fast developing baba so he probably has moved positions several times since then. Ive noticed the movements are starting to feel different too,sometimes it feels like he's 'pushing out' rather than kicking out. Ive decided I want to see him on a 4d scan so we will probably get it booked for when Im 28weeks :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Kte said:


> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> Pretty pointless post but just wanted to celebrate the fact I am down to double figures :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> bonfloss - I noticed we are both 99 days today & team yellow! Congrats btw! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations girlies!! :thumbup:


----------



## helz81

Bonfloss and Kte- yay for 99 days!! :happydance::baby:


----------



## littlekitten8

Honeysunshine - as far as Im aware its a nationwide thing cos my mum said they are doing the same thing at home (Bristol).


----------



## Maffie

Well the soak aways have failed at mum's so im staying home. They have trucks pumping there at the moment and they have lifted everything up off the floor in case the flood worsens. Not what mum needs really.

Trying to decide on somewhere to go fore lunch. Im not even dressed yet :blush: been too busy tidying ready for O(H's boys coming.

Also been a bit worried as baby hasn't moved or kicked me at all today. I've tried cold drink, sugary food and lying down. Going to have a shower and lunch and if still nothing will phone the midwife.


----------



## HoneySunshine

littlekitten8 said:


> Honeysunshine - as far as Im aware its a nationwide thing cos my mum said they are doing the same thing at home (Bristol).

Dr called and reckons that a vaccine for pregnant women will be available August - so thats good news!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

What a fab morning, my best mate had her baby girl via c-sec this morning :) I cant wait to see piccies of her.. :cloud9:

Feeling bloody shattered as its hard to sleep with my arm the way it is, gonna have a sausage and cheese sandwich then head up to bed for an hour,.. Tomorrow the great fun of unpacking begins :D I cant wait to make the house my home.

Good news about a vaccine! i will ask my Dr when i see them as i am asthmatic so assume i will get it.

Catch you all later xx


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Go check out my mountainous bump in the third tri bump thread ... can you believe that top actually fitted my belly before I was pregnant?! :shock: I was just trying to find something to lounge around in as I'm really hot and thought oh I'll chuck that on. I couldn't believe it!!!

You DONT look mountainous- I have bump envy & I am blaming you! I think your bump is freaking awesome! :)


----------



## florabean1981

congrats to everyone who's entered 3rd tri now & also to those who are now in double figures. :)
I'm 28 weeks today... 12 weeks to go! Where the f*** is the time going?!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Florabean its scary isnt it! This time in 12 weeks i will be in hospital with my baby Freya & starting the recovery from a c-section! 12 weeks is going to seriously fly past i think x


----------



## florabean1981

Have any of you read Hopedance's post in 3rd tri yet? She has pre-eclampsia & may have to have her baby at 31 weeks (she's 28 weeks atm). Just thought I'd let you all know....


----------



## helz81

Good news about the vaccine,but I wonder if it has been tested thoroughly enough for them to know 100% for sure that it is safe for us pregnant ladies to have and will have no effect on our unborn babies?? The case of the anti morning sickness drugs and deformed babies comes to mind. Im worried and I blame the media!
Still feeling emotional but happy as hubby is finishing work early today so is coming to pick the kids up from school with me. Also, were thinking of having a weekend in London in August just the two of us and our son (daughters going to Spain to stay with her Grandad) We are hoping to get tickets to take him to see the walking with dinosaur show at the 02 arena so Im on all sorts of websites trying to come up with a plan!


----------



## HoneySunshine

helz81 said:


> Good news about the vaccine,but I wonder if it has been tested thoroughly enough for them to know 100% for sure that it is safe for us pregnant ladies to have and will have no effect on our unborn babies?? The case of the anti morning sickness drugs and deformed babies comes to mind. Im worried and I blame the media!
> Still feeling emotional but happy as hubby is finishing work early today so is coming to pick the kids up from school with me. Also, were thinking of having a weekend in London in August just the two of us and our son (daughters going to Spain to stay with her Grandad) We are hoping to get tickets to take him to see the walking with dinosaur show at the 02 arena so Im on all sorts of websites trying to come up with a plan!

I believe its been under development for 2 years or more now - Im sure that after previous cock ups, so to speak, they wouldnt offer it to pregnant women as a priority if it wasnt safe?
Our babies are fully developed now too, which must help. Plus its gonna be another 6 weeks or so til its available anyway xx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks for letting us know Flora, i will pop over and look now :)


----------



## Maffie

Arrrrg this weekend isn'y going to plan. OH in a bad mood as I wasn't ready at lunch time to go out.So he went off in a strop after shouting and im still worrying as baby hasn't given any kicks today.

Got a horrid pain under my ribs on one side and at the back :hissy: Bloody men


----------



## Kte

Well i'm glad that busy day is over, thankfully it went well. Looking forward to the weekend, meant to be going to a vintage car show with OH tomorrow but we shall see, hope so but I guess it depends on this lovely wet weather!

OH is doing DIY at the moment and swearing quite a bit, think I will stay out of his way, if I try and help I'll just get shouted at! :dohh:

Awh, hope LO gives you a kick soon Maffie :hugs: 

I'm half happy about the vaccine but half worried too! I think the media is making people scared tho as well. I only have mild asthma but the last attack I had was in 2005 on holiday, my MW knows about it but I'm not registered with my doc's about it (naughty me), should really get it sorted.

helz - my sister took my two nefews to see that show and they all absolutely loved it, she totally recommends it :thumbup:


----------



## littlekitten8

OMG has anyone tried to ring NHS Direct recently. I had to laugh....got home from work 10 mins ago and tried to phone them for some advice cos Ive had waves of epigastric pain for the last 2 hours and Gaviscon is doing nothing. Only to get a recorded message saying they are exceptionally busy because of swine flu and are only taking calls that are to do with urgent cases. So I hung up cos I didnt really think it was that urgent and phoned my Out of Hours GP service instead. Waiting for them to call me back.


----------



## amandas

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted for a little while cos my work has been really frantic. Probably had one of the most stressful weeks there since I started 6 1/2 years ago! Not good for LO but hopefully will get better from now (can't get worse!!!) I'm just so glad it's the weekend!!!!:happydance:

I think I'm about 20 pages behind on catching up now too! So just thought I'd say that hope everyone's doing ok and is well. I'll try reading back a few pages but don't think I'll manage them all!!! 

Maffie - hope you feel your bump soon :hugs:

My DH is on a work's do out tonight so I think I'm going to have a relaxing bath and an early night!

We're going to paint the nursery this weekend, which is v exciting! Although we still have a large hole in one wall where we decided that the dormer in the room has loads of hidden space and would make a nice cupboard! It does, but now have to try to turn the hole into the 'nice cupboard'! :dohh:

Have a nice weekend ladies!

Amanda x


----------



## littlekitten8

I am back from the GP lol. Went and got my blood pressure checked as well as my urine cos the nurse was concerned I was showing signs of pre-eclampsia. My BP is a little raised for me but not too bad....128/77. And urine showed a trace of protein. But she has decided that I am fine so I just have to see my midwife next week instead of 2 weeks time. Fair enough. Heard his heartbeat again which is nice and strong. So I am going to go to bed now cos I am on an early shift tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## amandas

Night LK - glad all's ok. I'm impressed your GP saw you so quickly!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

I am so happy, my OH has said i can have a 4D scan in 2 weeks :happydance: I cant wait to see how much Freya has changed and grown since our 4D glance at her at 18 weeks. My local hospital do a 30 min scan for £90 so think thats a good price. Gonna book it Monday... Off down the new house for the day today to clean and unpack whats there. Then tomorrow is the big day and it will become our home... 

LK: I hope you are ok hun xxx 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well last night I had what I thought was some brown spotting. Not much at all, just literally a couple of spots. Not to be gross but it looked like old period blood ifkwim? Well I had done a lot of walking yesterday and was totally exhausted. Today my knickers are clear so hopefully that's the end of that.

I'm so freaking excited today. Today we are going for the 4D scan. Its at 930am (2 hours) I'll post pictures when I'm back.

Anyone heard from Keerthy? She was getting on a plane to 'Ol Blighty last time she posted.

HoneySunshine ~ Lets hope that swine flu stays away from you!

Bonfloss/kte ~ Congrats on 99 days :happydance:

Helz ~ Why is Fern leaving This Morning?

Maffie ~ Any movement yet? That husband is gonna make me fly and kick him up the butt!! Tell him to stop being a douche bag!

Baby Love ~ Good luck with the unpacking. I HATE that job so much. Congrats on getting the husband to agree to a 4D-er!!

Florabean ~ awww thanks haha. I do like my bump really, just some days it really hurts me .. like pressure and stretching. Plus I got a freaking tummybutton hernia!
I was looking for hopedances thread? I can't find it .. am I being blind? Can you link me to it pls?

Amandas ~ Oh! Post completed nursery pictures :)

LittleKitten ~ Glad everything went well at the Drs :hugs:

Ok I need to get by butt ready. Have a great morning girlies!!!


----------



## Kte

OH is cranky today and its doing my head in, sending me up and down all the time :(

He is doing lots of hard work with the DIY so I really shouldn't complain but he just gets so impatient doing it. We had to go out and get some more concrete as he is sorting the front path out the house, but we ran out of concrete bags so I said I needed to wash my hair and then we could go. When I came down he had re-set some tiles in the kitchen (the DIY he was doing last night) so I couldn't get my shoes to go out as you have to go throught the kitchen to get them. My work shoes were in the front room and he said wear them but I don't want to wear my work shoes with my normal shoes as I would look so stupid. So he just stomped off. It sounds daft but I feel so crappy I just want to look nice, not like I can't dress myself.

I wanted to wash some clothes too but as I can't go through the kitchen I will have to walk out the front of the house and round to the back garden (I live on a terraced street so have to go down the street and through an alley) I don't really want the whole street seeing my dirty washing.

I also can't get to the black bin bags as they are in the kitchen.

I just want to have a nice day with him but I feel bad for not being able to do anything and the things I can do, I currenlty can't becasue I am in the way of him. Can't win :nope: I don't think he understands this either.

Now he came back and had a paddy as I haven't found out how much is it to neuter our female cat, but I don't see the point of searching the internet as the vet we will do it at is closed over the weekend - emergency appointments only, and prices will vary.

I just want to cry. :cry:

Sorry for the rant, I just needed to vent.


----------



## sam76

goodlove babylove with the move tomoz!! hope ur feeling better! well done on getting a SCAN!!!! Yipeeee
Chaos goodluck with the scan, cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hooray home from work. Powerwalked the mile home and even though I got rather hot doing it I actually feel quite good. Hungry now though and dont know what to eat cos everything in the house involves cooking. Have the bed to myself tonight cos OH is staying at work cos they have a wedding today so he wont finish til 4am if its anything like last weeks wedding! 

Havnt heard from Keerthy yet but she was going to PM me when she got here so I imagine her hubby hasnt sorted out internet in their house yet.


----------



## helz81

Chaos- Fern has left This morning to do other things. It's rumoured she threw a tantrum over co presenter Phillip Schofield being paid more than her, and quite rightly so IMO ..Go girl!
Maffie- Any movement yet? Did you speak to a midwife about your concerns?
BabyLove- Good luck with the move, hope your feeling better now?
Kte- :hugs: for you xx

I got up nice and early this morning and went over to York..went into Next and bought lots of gorgeous clothes for my son Ellis, a few bits for daughter Kayleigh,not much she liked-awkward missy!! and yet *more* clothes for baby Ethan :cloud9::blush: but most of the stuff for him we got in bigger sizes 3-6 and 6-9 months so THATS IT now,no more, he has plenty enough clothes to see him through his 1st year! Me and hubby didn't get anything, I looked for maternity but couldn't find any so I asked in the end and was told they didn;t have any! Not a small store either! Bloody rubbish!!
Glad to be home now,feet hurting and now Ive sat down Im being attacked from within. Feel like my hearts racing too,which feels strange but I had a coffee when we stopped for breakkie so maybe thats to blame.


----------



## bonfloss

Kte said:


> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> Pretty pointless post but just wanted to celebrate the fact I am down to double figures :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> bonfloss - I noticed we are both 99 days today & team yellow! Congrats btw! :happydance:Click to expand...

Kte - congrats on 26 weeks - getting scary now!!!
xx


----------



## Chaos

We'reeee bacccccck.

It was totally awesome, got some really good pictures.

I posted some and a video here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...304-4d-pictures-video-autumn.html#post2612691


----------



## helz81

Oh wow Chaos, beautiful pics and video!!

Girls, I have a dilema about my pram..y'know how it is when you see another one then start having doubts about the one you've bought?! My eye has been caught by a Mamas and Papas ultima MPX travel system, it's gorgeous!! The one I have bought already is the icandy Cherry system. Im thinking that we would be better off with the M&P pram as the carry cot is bigger than the icandys carry cot...theres not much chance of me having a tiny baby so Im now worried that he will outgrow the carrycot sooner than the 6months that he could go into the pushchair part (pushchair doesn't lay flat) The M&P pushchair lays down flat so can be used from birth,so can the carrycot obviously. Hubbys in a mood with me now,saying Im never satisfied with what Ive got. Ooooooh what to do girls??!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol oh dear helz. I am the same. I am now doubting the bottles I have cos of the way the babies I look after take to them...but then they are premature and therefore harder to feed...and my nephew and other babies I know have been fine with them! I really like the iCandy but OH doesnt so that put a stop to that idea.


----------



## helz81

I think he's worried that we won't be able to sell the icandy then will be stuck with 2 prams..taking up valuable space and he's worried about the wasting of money.
Babylove, I know you are busy but I know you have changed prams a few times lol..did it not worry you that you wouldn't get back your money and that you'd be stuck with more than 1 pram?


----------



## helz81

I posted in the buy,sell,swap thread,just asking if there was any interest in an icandy cherry and I had a few people asking me if I could put pics on and how much was I looking for but I went to reply and I couldn't..said I didn't have permission?! Then my post seems to have been removed..anyone know why this is?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Helz i personally dont like the MPX, the seat unit is quite short and narrow... It looks bigger than it is iykwim?! The carrycot is a good size but for the sake of a few weeks difference you need to decide if its worth it... I always sell mine at a profit so have been lucky.. An ICandy will do quite well and the MPX isnt going as well as it used to so you should have some pennies left over,.. If you want something thats bigger and will last the Silvercross Sleepover is lovely and roomy. HTH x 

Well ladies i am shattered, been unpacking today and the move is in the morning :) so its my last sleep here :(


----------



## jlosomerset

helz81 said:


> I posted in the buy,sell,swap thread,just asking if there was any interest in an icandy cherry and I had a few people asking me if I could put pics on and how much was I looking for but I went to reply and I couldn't..said I didn't have permission?! Then my post seems to have been removed..anyone know why this is?

Hi helz, think you need mods permission to post anything that would be over £100.
I am a nightmare wth pushchairs too, think its just a general woman thing!!!
Good luck thou hun x


----------



## helz81

Ah right,thanks, didn't know, whoopsy :blush:
I'm going to go round hopefully tommorow and have a good look at it then decide if I want to change prams. Im frustrating myself! Thanks girls xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm....I think my little man is trying to ask what the hell I'm feeding him lol. Just had a rather spicy Rogan Josh which I enjoyed very much but now he is kicking the crap out of me lol. Think hes wondering whats going on. My bump is rock hard today. Feel like I cant stretch much further lol and still got another 13 weeks to go! Now sitting on the sofa getting ready to watch Monster in Law hehe.

Babylove good luck with the move tomorrow hun.


----------



## mer01

Hi ladies, hope we are all well. I havnt been active on here in ages. Basically we had some bad news about the baby, were not sure if she will make it. I found out i have anti kell in my blood and its very serious (a bit like rhesus but worse). 

hope you are all doing great

Mer

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Mer: Hun i hope everything works out and bubs is ok :hugs: Am here if you need me, i have been a crap txt buddy i know, but now my move is here and almost done i am yours whenever you need me xxx

Well girls its the big M day! Luckily i will be back online tomorrow :D . Its going to be a long and crazy day and i imagine i will be shattered tonight, i just hope i sleep ok in a new house. I will take pics when i find my camera to show you all my lovely new home.

If i find someone with an unlocked network i will come say hi later :lol: If not catch you all tomorrow ... :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Mer:hugs:

I was only thinking about you last night and wondering where you had got too.
My thoughts are with you all and remember we are all here for you:hugs:

Baby.love, hope the unpacking goes well today, bet ur well organised though!!!

Not sure what I am going to do today but its very blowy so the washing machine is going to be on overtime!!

Have a good day girls and bumps x


----------



## Kte

Hello all,

Tried to do a carboot this morning but the rain just got too much so we packed up and came home.

Awh Mer - Big hugs :hugs: I hope everything works out for you x

Hope the move has gove well baby.love

helz81, hope decide on the pram you want. I had one, really wanted another one and then got something completely different, but so much happier with the choice.

Off to go look through :baby:'s nursery with OH now and make a list of all the things we now have and need :happydance: 

Felling much better today - except for the hot flushed I keep on getting!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Mer- hope everything is ok hun and your little bubs is all fine.

Had the nicest nights sleep last night as I had the bed to myself. Slept from 11pm til 11am and only got up twice!! Now curled up in bed with the laptop and a cup of milky coffee as a treat. Yummy. Must get around to hanging out the washing in a minute but that means folding up my other housemates washing first cos shes gone away to the Isle of Wight and left her washing drying. 

Cant wait to go view some houses tomorrow. Really just want to know where I am going to be living now. Its frustrating me that we are supposed to be out of here in 7 weeks and I still dont know where we are going to! Will feel much happier once I know we have a house to move to. Got 4 viewings tomorrow in High Wycombe at 4.30pm, Aylesbury at 5pm, 5.30pm and 5.45pm. And then 2 more viewings in Aylesbury on Tuesday at 5.30pm and 5.45pm. Hoping one of them proves to be the one! All of the places we are going to see look lovely on the particulars so hopefully they will be as nice as they are supposed to be. Just want to know now where my little man is going to spend at least his first year of life. 

What is everyone doing on this grey old Sunday?


----------



## panda97

Hello ladies,

Haven't been on for a while - thought I'd catch up.

Mer - I really hope things turn out okay for you, thinking of you.

Can't believe I'm already 25 weeks, it's going so much quicker than with my first daughter. Was looking at her newborn photos yesterday and I can't wait to meet no.2 daughter!

Hope everyone's alright.


----------



## sam76

Hello all, Babylove goodluck with the move, hope it all goes well for u xxx
Mer i hope your ok xxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

First of all, for those who have not seen, Maffie is in hospital with a bloodclot in her leg/lung. The thread can be seen here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ffie-hospital-lil-update-pg2.html#post2618000

Mer ~ I'm really sorry about your situations. Keep us updated. Its really good to see you posting :hugs:

Baby love ~ Good luck with the move!!

Kte ~ Glad you're feeling better :)

Littlekitten ~ Woah I wish I could sleep that long lol. I got up 4 times last night to pee! Good luck with the viewings :)

Panda ~ Good to see you!

Sam ~ :hi:

I'm taking my sister to wet and wild today. Its a waterpark. She can still go on the slides, I'm quite happy to float around the lazy river and sit in the wave pool like a beached whale haha.

Have a GREAT sunday lovelies. :)


----------



## Kiyota

I'm in the hospital using my laptop. I'll be here probably for a good two more weeks, making my grand total a month. I have what they called a short cervix. In other words, they had to put a stitch inside there, and close my cervix back up so Aiden didn't come to soon. After they did that, at the follow up appointment, they noticed the sitich was the only thing keeping the baby from coming, so....they put me in the hospita and here I am still am. 

Hopefully I'll be out by August 1st. I'm hoping anyway. We just rented a house the day I went into the hospital, so I haven't even gotten to spend a night in my new house yet! :nope:


----------



## Chaos

Kiyota ~ I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. When they let you out on the 1st, are they planning on letting Aiden deliver or just let you out and see how you go?

At least you can use your laptop in there and get on BnB to have a little Mum interaction to keep you from going stir crazy!

What's your actual due date? I don't have you on the first post. Lemme know and I'll stick you on there. :hugs:


----------



## abigail_71

Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow


----------



## Chaos

abigail_71 said:


> Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow

Added! :)


----------



## helz81

Thanks Chaos for pointing out the thread about Maffie, Ive left a message on there.

Well we went to look at the 'other' pram and I have to say it is gorgeous and not as big and bulky as I had imagined it to be?! We tried it in the boot of our car and it fits fine. We came home and got our pram out and have decided as much as we love the I candy, we think the M&P is gonna be more practical. Im gonna find it hard letting it go :cry: but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!


----------



## Chaos

yw. I've added her on facebook so I can keep up with whats going on. 

Glad you found a better pram.

Ok off to the water park, bbl! :)


----------



## amandas

Kiyota - Take it easy in hospital, and make the most of being waited on hand and foot! Hope it all goes ok. Lucky you've got your laptop - keep us posted. :hugs:

Mer - Big :hugs: to you. My fingers are crossed for you. Remember we're all here for you. Take care.

Chaos - thanks for posting about Maffie - I hadn't seen the other thread. Enjoy the water park!

Helz81 - Glad you've decided on the pram! There are just too many to choose from!


Does anyone know where Aimee-Lou is - She used to post on here daily and I haven't seen her post for a while? I haven't had a chance to read back through, so hope she's ok?


Well we finally finished painting the nursery today! (we still have the hole in the wall!!!!) My DH is currently in there banging and crashing, putting together the cot!!!! It's so exciting! When it's all finished I'll post some pics!

Anyway, I'm exhausted so I'm off to bed! Night all! x


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies,
Just catching up with everyone!

Mer - :hi: welcome back, lovely to see you again, have got everything crossed for your LO.

Babylove - hope move went well and the arm not playing up too much

Chaos- finally got to see the Autumn clip :happydance: aww she's fab also could you do my stork, must have forgotten to ask you :blush: am staying yellow

Ki- take it easy and enjoy your rest :hugs:

Amand - jealous of you for even starting the nursery, think my LO will be decorating it on its own at this rate :rofl:

Just read about Maffs, sending her PMA ++

Wonder when Aimee and Linda are back? Hope they've bought us pressies from their hols :haha:

:flower::kiss: to everyone, have a lovely monday


----------



## pip holder

Mand, sorry missed the bottom of your post - Aimee Lou is sunning herself this week with hubby!:thumbup:


----------



## colsy

Mer, honey, really hope everything works out beautifully for you and the baby. I am thinking of you and have everything crossed. Good luck. :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls... Well we are in the new house :D and boy i love it.. Got loads of unpacking to do but i am so tired :sleep:

Gonna go catch up on whatever i have missed.. Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## bonfloss

Not been on for a couple of days - just read thread about Maffie. At least she is in the right place and knows that bubs is fine. 

Hi to everyone else and hope all well with you all.
xx


----------



## bonfloss

abigail_71 said:


> Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow

Snap for due date and team yellow!! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

bonfloss said:


> abigail_71 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow
> 
> Snap for due date and team yellow!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats three of us now!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Kte said:


> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abigail_71 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow
> 
> Snap for due date and team yellow!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats three of us now!Click to expand...

Me too (by my dates AND scan dates)....Midwife is going by her dates though (which are wrong) so all paperwork says 22nd for me...

But I know its due 24th :shrug: So my guess in sweepstake (in family) is boy, 31st October (666 on forehead :rofl:) a wishful 6lbs 13oz (at a week overdue - yeah right)


----------



## Kte

HoneySunshine said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abigail_71 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow
> 
> Snap for due date and team yellow!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats three of us now!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too (by my dates AND scan dates)....Midwife is going by her dates though (which are wrong) so all paperwork says 22nd for me...
> 
> But I know its due 24th :shrug: So my guess in sweepstake (in family) is boy, 31st October (666 on forehead :rofl:) a wishful 6lbs 13oz (at a week overdue - yeah right)Click to expand...


4 of us, I like it! I wonder what thay says about our cheeky LO's!! :rofl:

That's strange your MW wouldn't go by your dates and scan dates?!? 

OH's really worried about a boy being born on the 31st!! I wonder why . . :D I don't mind when so long as LO doesn't hold on until the 2nd or 3rd Nov as that is my nefew's then my Mum's birhtday. My cousin is due on 22nd Oct so I wonder what the odds are of arrivals on the same day?!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Kte said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonfloss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abigail_71 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can you add me in on the 24th October? thought I had been added ages ago but can't find me now! Currently still on team yellow
> 
> Snap for due date and team yellow!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats three of us now!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too (by my dates AND scan dates)....Midwife is going by her dates though (which are wrong) so all paperwork says 22nd for me...
> 
> But I know its due 24th :shrug: So my guess in sweepstake (in family) is boy, 31st October (666 on forehead :rofl:) a wishful 6lbs 13oz (at a week overdue - yeah right)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 of us, I like it! I wonder what thay says about our cheeky LO's!! :rofl:
> 
> That's strange your MW wouldn't go by your dates and scan dates?!?
> 
> OH's really worried about a boy being born on the 31st!! I wonder why . . :D I don't mind when so long as LO doesn't hold on until the 2nd or 3rd Nov as that is my nefew's then my Mum's birhtday. My cousin is due on 22nd Oct so I wonder what the odds are of arrivals on the same day?!Click to expand...


Ive questioned it loads, but apparently its standard how they work it out, they dont take into account length of cycles etc...as long as my dates, scan and midwives are all within a week of each other I was told its really not an issue.

Its only 2 days after all x


----------



## Kte

True, especially when the LO is not guaranteed to arrive on time anyway!


----------



## florabean1981

I hope Kiyota, Hopedance, Mer & Maffie will be okay... Much love & :hugs: to you all.

Good luck with unpacking everything babyLove- take it easy though!

Just had my 28 week check-up: everything spot on, measuring 28cm, he's now head down, no swelling or anything, BP was highest its ever been at 112/80 (yay, a normal BP at last!) and she re-did my bloods to see if I'm still aneamic. Finger's crossed everything will carry on smoothly for the next 11 1/2 weeks till LO arrives. :)

Has anyone started antinatal/parentcraft classes yet? If so, what are they like? My OH wants to know if it's gonna be 'gay.' (his words, NOT mine) Mine start end of the month & I'm hoping OH will be man enough to come with me!!! Also, when's a good time to book to look around for a tour of the hosp or maternity suite you plan to give birth at?

Also, does anyone know how much weight on average is considered healthy to be gaining each week in the 3rd tri? I know measurement-wise it's 1cm per week from here on out, but wasn't sure what that equated to in terms of pounds or kgs. I'm not bothered about putting on weight or anything, I was just curious, lol.


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies!

Gosh it's been busy on here over the weekend.

Mer - It's so lovely to have you back on here, I hope that everything starts to work out right for you soon. Fingers crossed! 

Maffie - I hope you start feeling better soon, you've had a rough ride from day 1. At least you're in the right place. Fingers crossed!

Baby.love - Glad you're in the new house and hopefully it won't take too long to sort out, don't try to do too much...

Chaos - Hope you have a great time at the water park... I went to the cinema yesterday with my family to see Ice Age 3 - had a great time...

Littlekitten - Hope all the viewings you've got planned don't tire you out too much, hopefully there will be more than one to choose from that's suitable...

If I've missed anyone, sorry - Hope everythings going well for everyone...

I can't believe that the morning sickness has come back with avengence, yuck... I am so tired at the moment... Still up at stupid O'clock and in work on time, came home felt awful - went to bed and slept for 2 hours!

My bump has grown and gone solid, it seems to be very high up most of the time; I've struggled with my BP, MS and have been so tired since Friday. I'm supposing that this is all to do the entering the 3rd Tri... OH has been fantastic, he's not expecting me to do much at all, even though the pain has eased in my hip. I'm still taking it easy as I don't want to aggrivate it again.

The house is coming along, OH has done lots of the DIY in the house, we've now got 2 completely finished bedrooms. One bedroom left to finish! The stairs have now been painted (Thanks to uncle John, once the little bit of wall paper's taken off in the livingroom; he's coming back) My friends son is coming around after work today to help move DS's furniture upstairs! One very big step forward!?!?! So chuffed!


----------



## florabean1981

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...721-pre-eclampsia-28-0-delivery-31-weeks.html

I dont know if the link will work, but Chaos, that's the post she (Hopedance) did last week.


----------



## helz81

Florabean, great news on 28week check up. I think in 3rd tri you are meant to be putting on 0.5-1lb a week? But not 100% sure.
I didn't really wanna put anymore on now but thats silly,Im bound to seeing as though my baby only weighs around 2lb at the mo! Ive put on 25lbs! But Im still fitting into 1 last pair of non maternity size 12's that I found in the back of my wardrobe from before I lost weight and went into size 10's. The size 10's got vacuum packed away at around 10 weeks, I couldn't get them nowhere near fastened,not even enough to wear a belly band with them!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well I didnt tell you all but I got taken into hosp last monday with bleeding and cramping and I had swabs etc done...they didnt give me my anti d btw and wrote in my notes I declined it!! - which I didnt, I just said I didnt want it IF it wasnt necessary coz bleeding wasnt massive at all, it was the cramping I was worried about.

Anyway, my results came back today and I have group B Step! :cry: Im so worried, I stupidly googled it :cry:


----------



## Chaos

HoneySunshine said:


> Well I didnt tell you all but I got taken into hosp last monday with bleeding and cramping and I had swabs etc done...they didnt give me my anti d btw and wrote in my notes I declined it!! - which I didnt, I just said I didnt want it IF it wasnt necessary coz bleeding wasnt massive at all, it was the cramping I was worried about.
> 
> Anyway, my results came back today and I have group B Step! :cry: Im so worried, I stupidly googled it :cry:

I have Group B strep also. Don't Google the scare stories, Its honestly nowadays nothing to worry about.

All that will happen is you'll get put on IV antibiotics at birth. Needs to be at least 4 hours before the baby comes out so as soon as you feel labour let the midwife know. Then they will monitor the baby after. They are very quick on catching any symptoms and getting it treated. :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Honey- please try stay calm and not worry too much, have you had it all explained to you at the hospital? At least they have found it now so it's something they can closely monitor. Ive heard that it can go away on it's own and you may not have it by the time labour starts. :hugs: sorry you've had a crap time xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

helz81 said:


> Honey- please try stay calm and not worry too much, have you had it all explained to you at the hospital? At least they have found it now so it's something they can closely monitor. Ive heard that it can go away on it's own and you may not have it by the time labour starts. :hugs: sorry you've had a crap time xx

No my Dr called me with my results (a week after they were taken) and told me over phone...He rang Dr at hospital and they decided they wont treat me now as it'll come back within about 3-4 weeks anyway, he told me to write it in my notes and speak to midwife when I see her next (2 weeks time)...

so I googled it. 

Why dont they offer routine screening here in UK??


----------



## florabean1981

HoneySunshine said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Why dont they offer routine screening here in UK??
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's one of the things they check your bloods for at 12 or 16 weeks???Click to expand...


----------



## HoneySunshine

Its not found in your blood.

Its a bacteria so its found in vaginal swabs


----------



## HoneySunshine

florabean1981 said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Why dont they offer routine screening here in UK??
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's one of the things they check your bloods for at 12 or 16 weeks???Click to expand...
> 
> https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/medical_notes/5306662.stm
> 
> here is a link.Click to expand...


----------



## florabean1981

ah, okay... I get what you mean now. Thanks for the link :)


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all

:hugs: Honeysunshine, I never heard of that condition before, thanks for the link :)



eswift said:


> I can't believe that the morning sickness has come back with avengence, yuck... I am so tired at the moment... Still up at stupid O'clock and in work on time, came home felt awful - went to bed and slept for 2 hours!

I thought it was just me feeling a bit under the weather, had today off work ill as really low on energy and feeling a bit sick and selective with my food again! Glad your OH is being supportive :) Mine was an absolute star today, think its easier for them now we actually physicallty look pregnant as opposed to when it all happening in 1st tri! iykwim



florabean1981 said:


> Has anyone started antinatal/parentcraft classes yet? If so, what are they like? My OH wants to know if it's gonna be 'gay.' (his words, NOT mine) Mine start end of the month & I'm hoping OH will be man enough to come with me!!! Also, *when's a good time to book to look around for a tour of the hosp or maternity suite you plan to give birth at?*

Glad your check-up went well florabean :) I booked my hospital tour last week as I got a leaflet (added by MW) with my bounty pack asking to book a tour for when I am 24 - 26 weeks, HOWEVER I didn't get an appointment until the 23rd September.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, just reminded me! I need to book our tour of the hospital!


----------



## florabean1981

> Glad your check-up went well florabean :) I booked my hospital tour last week as I got a leaflet (added by MW) with my bounty pack asking to book a tour for when I am 24 - 26 weeks, HOWEVER I didn't get an appointment until the 23rd September.

Oooh, that's my birthday, lol.
Guess I ought to get off my butt & book a tour asap then!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girlies. Well our viewings ended up being quite successful in the end! The 3rd place we went to see is perfect so we just need to take them the holding fee tomorrow or Wednesday. I am so much happier and more relaxed now knowing where we are going to be living. And even better its only about 0.3miles from Stoke Mandeville Hospital so I dont have far to go when I go into labour, and they also have a NICU so I could transfer there after my mat leave which would mean I could cycle to work yay. 

I'm another one who's been feeling quite sick and weak today. Ended up calling in sick at 5.40am cos I felt like I was going to puke and have felt pretty rotten all day. Think Its the trauma of being in the 3rd trimester lol.


----------



## jlosomerset

littlekitten8 said:


> Hey girlies. Well our viewings ended up being quite successful in the end! The 3rd place we went to see is perfect so we just need to take them the holding fee tomorrow or Wednesday. I am so much happier and more relaxed now knowing where we are going to be living. And even better its only about 0.3miles from Stoke Mandeville Hospital so I dont have far to go when I go into labour, and they also have a NICU so I could transfer there after my mat leave which would mean I could cycle to work yay.
> 
> I'm another one who's been feeling quite sick and weak today. Ended up calling in sick at 5.40am cos I felt like I was going to puke and have felt pretty rotten all day. Think Its the trauma of being in the 3rd trimester lol.

Hey well done hun:thumbup:
Told you it would all come together in the end:hugs: bet ur well relieved thou!!! And even better that you can possibly cycle to work!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah Im so much more relaxed now that I know where I am going to live. Waiting for the phone call tomorrow morning to confirm the landlady is happy with the aggreement but the letting agent said he cant see a problem with it.


----------



## Maffie

Hi all

Im home, was a scary weekend but baby is doing well and im getting well monitored. Not had chance to catch up but hope everyone is well.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Aw Maffie!!! Glad youre feeling better hun :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

Hi gals, 
Honey :hugs: for your news - hope all the info has helped.
Maffs - thank God you're ok missy, what have they said? :happydance:
Kitten :thumbup: on the new place, thats a relief eh.

Hope eveyone else had a good day - sorry for all those who are feeling sickly :sick:

I'm just feeling really really sad :cry: today and just cried for an hour as forgot to make butties for OH and he's on nights. Cos THATS a reason to whinge isn't it!!!! :rofl: Hmm - would I like fries or hormones with that.....


----------



## sam76

Hi All, well this evening i picked my pram up!!!! & car seat!!! wow im so excited, we also got our moses basket and baby Sterilser and bits for myself to take into the hospital, i feel really excited now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Happy 27 weeks pip holder!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well was strange being back in my own bed. I do like the hospital ones as you can et them sooo comfy with their adjustable top and bottom. Was lovely to be able to cuddle up to OH though :)

I cant believe im now over 26 weeks and I missed the going into double figures.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :wave:

Maffie: :hugs: I am glad you are home now hun xxxxx and belated congrats on double figures xx

Well i am finally feeling a bit more human today, i felt so tired yesterday it was horrible, i couldnt even speak properly. 
Off for my morning cuppa.. TTFN x


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Still waiting for the letting agent to get hold of the landlady. For someone who is so desperate to let her flat she dropped the price shes certainly not in any hurry to bloody well get back to anyone. Cant believe Im in 3rd trimester already. Weird to think that in just under 3 months this little baby will be here! And only 6 weeks left at work yay! Looking forward to being finished work and getting into the new flat and making it our little home.


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

It's nice to see you back Maffie & to hear things are going well:hugs: Congrats on your double figures btw :happydance:

Glad you got a place sorted Littlekitten, must be a huge relief :thumbup:

Hope your feeling better today pip holder :hugs:

Nice to hear you are feeling better baby.love :happydance: 

I made it into work today, feeling a bit better, not 100% and trying to take it easy but i'm not so worried as I can see it's not just me. :hugs: for all :)


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well today I go back to work. Gah. Sucky! I've been awake pretty much all night and am not in the mood!

PipHolder ~ Added your stork. 

If everyone else wants to just check I added their stork that would be cool. Pregnancy brain and all that ;)

Helz ~ My OB told me about .5lb a month for the third. That means I still gotta put on 10lbs. That will take me to 40lbs! :shock:

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has had the nausea and lack of energy return. I hate nausea SO much :(

LittleKitten ~ I'm glad you found a house! Our hospital is really close also, 90 seconds by car.

Maffie ~ Welcome home :hugs:Happy double figures!

Ok I'm off to see if I can stomach some breakfast. Have a great day girls!


----------



## h702

hey everyone. 

i felt a bit nausea this morning too. think ive pulled a muscle in my leg cleaning the oven too!! only 7 weeks left to work, i cant wait!!!! 4d scan this thursday and breastfeeding workshop- has anyone been on this? its for 2hours, just wonder what they are going to do!! Got our tour of the labour ward on saturday too, quuite looking forward to that although i think it might be a bit early. They were only dates they had between now and october tho! 

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie- so glad you & baby are doing ok. Keep us informed, k?

Anyone heard any news about nanaki & some of the other ladies who were having some complications over the last couple of weeks???


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

h702 - I'm sure if you take things a little easy for a while, the aches pains and nausea will pass. I've been and booked our place for the Anti-natal class, we have 2, 2 hour sessions on a Monday, held at the GP's clinic and not the hospital so we're not even getting a walk around the local hospital... I'm quite disapointed really and don't understand why, I'm not totally nieve about the hospital as it's where I had my DS all them years ago. Just feel that the option should be there and I'm not fully sure why they haven't offered a walk around. As OH has no idea what's on offer or what the choices are... Sorry I've ranted... lol oops

Maffie - I so chuffed that you are home and safe... Fingers crossed - that the last scare you have... Not too long now...

Littlekitten - I please for you that you've managed to find somewhere you'd like to live. Fingers crossed that it doesn't take too long to sort out the contract...

I realised at 4.45am that I've only 8 weeks until I start my maternity leave! After yesterday, and what felt like an awfully early start today. I feel that it's going to fly by... And in some sort of way I'm going to miss work too.. The lads have been great this week, they have been bring mail to my frame, empty the parcels sacks and being really very sweet...


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> I've been and booked our place for the Anti-natal class, we have 2, 2 hour sessions on a Monday, held at the GP's clinic and not the hospital so we're not even getting a walk around the local hospital... I'm quite disapointed really and don't understand why

Can't you phone the delivery suite at the hospital and ask them for a tour of the maternity ward? All the various tours and antenatal classes etc. we're booked on are the result of me asking rather than being asked. It's worth remembering that each of the healthcare professionals we meet during our pregnancies has many, many patients - and although it's nice to feel that they're giving us personalised treatment/help/advice, in many cases they can only give a certain amount tailored to each patient, as they only have a certain amount of time. In medical terms, the main thing is that the patient is kept well - which does not always mean kept informed. That doesn't sound great when you're the patient, but sadly that's how an underfunded health service works. So ask away and you may well get more than you've been offered so far. xx


----------



## eswift

colsy said:


> eswift said:
> 
> 
> I've been and booked our place for the Anti-natal class, we have 2, 2 hour sessions on a Monday, held at the GP's clinic and not the hospital so we're not even getting a walk around the local hospital... I'm quite disapointed really and don't understand why
> 
> Can't you phone the delivery suite at the hospital and ask them for a tour of the maternity ward? All the various tours and antenatal classes etc. we're booked on are the result of me asking rather than being asked. It's worth remembering that each of the healthcare professionals we meet during our pregnancies has many, many patients - and although it's nice to feel that they're giving us personalised treatment/help/advice, in many cases they can only give a certain amount tailored to each patient, as they only have a certain amount of time. In medical terms, the main thing is that the patient is kept well - which does not always mean kept informed. That doesn't sound great when you're the patient, but sadly that's how an underfunded health service works. So ask away and you may well get more than you've been offered so far. xxClick to expand...

I know about services being under funded, they've closed the local children's ward and have reduced the maternity facilities at our local hospital, even to the point that they are not offering epidurals as pain relief... I will have to talk to OH about calling Maternity to see if they offer a tour and if we are able to sort it for when OH is not at work...

Fingers crossed. I'm sorry to have ranted before, I know you're right about the patient being kept well, but isn't being well informed part and parcel in being well kept...


----------



## littlekitten8

Grr grr grr rant warning! Just got a phone call back from the letting agent...to say he finally got hold of the landlady....who has let the bloody flat through another agent! Yeah cheers for that love. Some people are so rude. The poor letting agent has said he will ring me if the situation changes....in the mean time we are back to the drawing board and I am severely ticked off.


----------



## Mumof42009

florabean1981 said:


> Maffie- so glad you & baby are doing ok. Keep us informed, k?
> 
> Anyone heard any news about nanaki & some of the other ladies who were having some complications over the last couple of weeks???

Nanaki is fine she is out of hospital i will get her to pop in here and say hi!

Just wondered if any of you can help?? Ive had pain in hips, bottocks and back since last night gp made me ring labour ward just incase, theyve told me to take painkillers for it. Is this pain normal as never had before in my other pregnancys? xx


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> I know you're right about the patient being kept well, but isn't being well informed part and parcel in being well kept...

Oh yes, completely. I wasn't meaning that I thought it was OK to do things the way they do. I just meant that's the way it is. You gotta remember that a lot of healthcare providers were brought up in a time when patients NEVER questioned a doctor or nurse. Unfortunately, those same providers are now practising themselves and even though they're meant to be far more patient-centric, some of them still have that old mentality.

Re your maternity suite tour, if it's like ours, then they'll just fit you in whenever suits you. Good luck xx


----------



## florabean1981

Littlekitten- ah, sorry to hear it fell though: I'll keep my finger's crossed you find somewhere suitable soon.

Mumof42009- sorry, no experience with that. If it still hurts badly even after taking painkillers, personally I would march straight back to the docs or call my MW. It's probably nothing to worry about, but it's always best to make sure.

Everyone else- have a good evening. I'm off to work now. grrrrr. Only 4 weeks till annual leave; that's what I keep telling myself! lol.


----------



## Kte

Sorry to hear that Littlekitten :( Hope the letting agency sort it for you x


----------



## Nanaki

> Originally Posted by florabean1981 View Post
> Maffie- so glad you & baby are doing ok. Keep us informed, k?
> 
> Anyone heard any news about nanaki & some of the other ladies who were having some complications over the last couple of weeks???

Mumof42009 just text me to tell me that someone has asked about me, to find that Florabean has asked about me...

Florabean, I am fine and has been out of the hospital since sat night, I have given a course of antibiotic tablets to treat UTI. The baby is fine and stay in the womb for now. :) Thanks. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Maffie

Well i'm impressed with the HIP grant I sent the form on monday last week and the money is in my bank today so thats less than a week to post it to receiving it.


----------



## bonfloss

Had my 2nd ante natal class today, was relaxation and breathing techniques. Found it very interesting and hopefully will be useful! Baby has been very active ever since - must be wondering what Mum was doing down on all fours :) :)

Hope all ok with everyone. 

xx


----------



## djgirl1976

Hi ladies:)
Just popping in to say hi, and a big hurry up to all you girls still in second...LOL
Bout time all us Bumpkins start claiming our territory in there:rofl:
I also want to just pause for a moment to reflect on the return of nausea here in third tri. It actually started a few days before i hit third, but it hasn't gone away, and I think it is pretty rude. I mean, I knew not to expect to feel great in third, but I didn't think I would be puking or wanting to lay down because I felt sick all day.:(
What a nasty surprise!
Glad to see everyone is being good about going to their classes and tours. I have, on the other hand, been very lax in this area. 
I guess I should get around to that, huh?


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening ladies. I am feeling a little bit tipsy as we went out for dinner and I had a small glass of wine to celebrate....and wow did it go straight to my head lol. Went to see 2 more properties this evening and the first one we went to see was just lovely. Even nicer than the one we had decided on last night. So after some discussion we have put a holding fee on it so we move in on Saturday 29th August yay. Feeling much more relaxed and positive now so thats good.


----------



## jlosomerset

littlekitten8 said:


> Evening ladies. I am feeling a little bit tipsy as we went out for dinner and I had a small glass of wine to celebrate....and wow did it go straight to my head lol. Went to see 2 more properties this evening and the first one we went to see was just lovely. Even nicer than the one we had decided on last night. So after some discussion we have put a holding fee on it so we move in on Saturday 29th August yay. Feeling much more relaxed and positive now so thats good.

:happydance:Yay Littlekitten:happydance:
Sooo pleased for you, best get packing hun x


----------



## amandas

Yay, i looked at my diary today in work and have booked all my leave to be used up before i start my maternity leave. I've managed to work it that after this week, i only have 2 more weeks full time, then I drop to a 4 day week for 3 weeks, then a 3 day week for another 5 weeks and then I have 3 full weeks off before I'm due! It's so exciting to feel that it's getting near!:happydance:

We've also got our first hypnobirthing class tomorrow, so hope that goes well! 

Night all xx


----------



## eswift

Mumof42009 said:


> Just wondered if any of you can help?? Ive had pain in hips, bottocks and back since last night gp made me ring labour ward just incase, theyve told me to take painkillers for it. Is this pain normal as never had before in my other pregnancys? xx

Not sure if it'll reassure you or not, I had a horrid pain in my hip/back; really stopped me in my tracks; it has since eased until babe sits over that side. I was told by my GP that my hip joint (one of the glued joints that needs to relax ready for labour) had displaced itself. I was adviced to take disolvable paracetamols for the pain, (not ibroprofen, due to entering last tri - but could use deep heat/ibroleve cream on the spot where the pain is; as the cream goes straight to the site of pain and it's relatively close to the skin and not going into blood stream) 

Just a quick post before work - have a lovely day. Hope this helps...


----------



## Chaos

eswift said:


> Mumof42009 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondered if any of you can help?? Ive had pain in hips, bottocks and back since last night gp made me ring labour ward just incase, theyve told me to take painkillers for it. Is this pain normal as never had before in my other pregnancys? xx
> 
> Not sure if it'll reassure you or not, I had a horrid pain in my hip/back; really stopped me in my tracks; it has since eased until babe sits over that side. I was told by my GP that my hip joint (one of the glued joints that needs to relax ready for labour) had displaced itself. I was adviced to take disolvable paracetamols for the pain, (not ibroprofen, due to entering last tri - but could use deep heat/ibroleve cream on the spot where the pain is; as the cream goes straight to the site of pain and it's relatively close to the skin and not going into blood stream)
> 
> Just a quick post before work - have a lovely day. Hope this helps...Click to expand...

I also get really SI joint pain. I get stuck on the floor on in a seat on a regular basis lol.

The only thing that has helped me is a good adjustment by the chiropractor once a week. He kind pops it back in to place and loosens every thing up. I'm really sore the night of the adjustment but the next day I can move totally normally and that adjustment lasts me about 5 to 6 days before I can feel it start to hurt and go back out of place. He also gives me a few daily stretches to do to help strengthen the joint.

At the end of the day all painkillers are going to do is mask the pain, not solve the issue and it could get a lot worse. I left it for 3 months before I gave in and literally crawled in to his office. Making the choice to go is the best thing I have ever done.

Its also said that women who have regular chiropractic adjustments whilst pregnant have a quicker easier labour because its helped prepare those joints.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, hope were all well, didnt sleep much at all last night, Baby George had me up 3 times in the night for the loo!!!! god roll on maternity leave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h702

morning! 

i was up twice at the loo last night, and then didnt really sleep after that. So pretty tired today!! x


----------



## colsy

littlekitten8 said:


> Evening ladies. I am feeling a little bit tipsy as we went out for dinner and I had a small glass of wine to celebrate....and wow did it go straight to my head lol.

I know how you feel. I have had a whole two glasses in my entire pregnancy. The first was on hols a few weeks ago and I felt really quite wobbly afterwards. The second was on Saturday night, when we took mum out for dinner for helping us paint the kitchen. I felt not at all right after half the glass, started a headache quite soon, and didn't finish the wine. And it was a nice pinot grigio too! It's like my body's telling me just to wait until baby is here - oh, and then to wait until breastfeeding is properly established so I know when is a "safe" time to have a sip or two or to express in advance. Blimey, I'll be on the floor after literally one sip by that point!


----------



## colsy

sam76 said:


> Morning all, hope were all well, didnt sleep much at all last night, Baby George had me up 3 times in the night for the loo!!!!

Me too! Well, obviously it wasn't George who had me up weeing, but my baby did, LOL Three times is my maximum so far. Can't wait to go camping in a couple of weeks ;-)


----------



## Kte

Morning everyone :)

I'm lucky at the mo as my loo trip co-insides with OH getting up for work at 2am.

All this talk of holidays and maternity leave - jealous! I have not got any holiday left now as I need to tag it onto my maternity leave to get any decent kind of leave. So I only have 58 days left (inc today) and counting! :wacko:

Food & Drink wise, I keep on saying - wait until Christmas, I can eat and drink what I want! I can't wait!! :rofl:


----------



## Pink1981

Hi everyone, was just wondering if i can join you lovely ladies please?! 

My name is Kara, i am married to Andrew, aka Bodrew and i have a daughter who is 2 on the 14th of August, Sophie May

I am expecting my baby BOY on the 29th October... I have gestational diabetes and my consulatant has advised that they will not let me go over my due date and may induce me 2 weeks early if he measures big

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Kara xxx


----------



## helz81

Welcome Pink! Another boy for the bumpkins :happydance:
Littlekitten- YAY for your good news,you must be over the moon!

Well,Im 26weeks today,into my last week in 2nd tri,how scary!! Its flying by!
Have a good day girls, Im having another lazy day (off work a week) Im not even showered or dressed yet! xx


----------



## colsy

Pink1981 said:


> Hi everyone, was just wondering if i can join you lovely ladies please?!

Hi Kara, welcome to Team Bumpkins :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kte

Hello Kara :)

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Welcome Kara :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Welcome Kara. I am running so late today girls! I have to leave at 12 to walk to the bank and the midwife appointment at 12.40....and i only got up 15 mins ago and have yet to eat or shower! Best run lol x


----------



## eswift

Hello Kara! Welcome to the group... We're not a bad bunch really, they're all full of advice and support; plenty of smiles and hugs too... I feel quite privledge to be apart of the group...

Good Afternoon all...

Work was really busy this morning, DS and I are going to make his bed up and sort his furniture out in his new room. Then I'm afraid it's nap time...

Have a lovely afternoon all, catch you later... Wind and rain here.. urgh...


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I don't know whether to laugh or cry! Just got back from the midwife appointment. Blood pressure is now right back down to 111/64 which is great. Heard the heartbeat. Had bloods taken and got weighed. Got my HIP form. She tried to figure out where he was laying but wasn't very successful lol. Had a trace of glucose in my urine so I have to take FMU next time....then she measured me....I am 27+2...was measuring almost 2 weeks ahead at last appointment so was expecting to be around 29 weeks or thereabouts....I am measuring at 33 weeks!!! Got a growth scan booked already for next week so she has just said to wait for that. But OMG....thats 6 weeks ahead of my dates!


----------



## HoneySunshine

wow :shock: LK :hugs:

Im not sure what it means if youre measuring ahead?


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I've got a growth scan next week. Could be that he is doing lots of his growing now and will slow down in a few weeks. Could be that there is alot of water around him. Could be that he is going to be a very big baby. We just have to wait for the scan now to see which it is. Seeing the consultant next week the day after my growth scan so we will see what he wants to do. The midwife thinks he may come earlier than my due date cos of how big he is already. Phoned my mum who works in a GP surgery and she reckons I will probably have to have a Glucose Tolerance Test as alot of women with PCOS develop gestational diabetes in 3rd trimester and could explain why he has suddenly started piling on the weight.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well you seem to be pretty knowledgeable about it babe :hugs: fx


----------



## helz81

OMG LittleKitten! Do you feel bigger all of a sudden? Thats quite some diference isn't it! Good luck for growth scan xx

I posted earlier to say Im 26weeks today but just realised I think Ive gone into double digits? Have I have I????!

Edit to add.. YEAAAAAASSSS I HAVE! 98 days to go!!!


----------



## Kte

Congrats Helz!! 

Wow LK, I noticed your bump pic looked bigger but . . . WOW!! Speachless!


----------



## littlekitten8

I know! I was just shocked. Still not recovered lol. Honeysunshine - that is what the midwife explained to me. Im still trying to take it all in to be honest and just trying not to panic too much until the scan.


----------



## Kte

littlekitten8 said:


> I know! I was just shocked. Still not recovered lol. Honeysunshine - that is what the midwife explained to me. Im still trying to take it all in to be honest and just trying not to panic too much until the scan.

:hugs:


----------



## h702

littlekitten8 said:


> I know! I was just shocked. Still not recovered lol. Honeysunshine - that is what the midwife explained to me. Im still trying to take it all in to be honest and just trying not to panic too much until the scan.

did they tell you how much he weighed approx at your last scan? my scan last week at 26+4 he weighed 2lb 4. xx


----------



## florabean1981

wow, LK, that really surprises me, as to me, you still look quite small on your avatar bump pic. Oh well, hopefully the growth scan will say he's just fine & it's just a lot of water?!

Also, welcome to the bumpins Kara. Are you born in 1981 too? I am. :)

And finally. Aside from needing to pee all the damn time, feeling tired & feeling sick if I dont eat something every hour, I'm doing fine. My Dr called & said my bloods are almost back to normal (iron 10.4) but that I still have to take my iron tablets for the remainder of the pregnancy to be on the safe side. Damn it- was really hoping I wouldn't need them anymore, but oh well, c'est la vie. It's only 11 weeks I guess...


----------



## florabean1981

Oooh, and Nanaki- I'm glad you're okay :)


----------



## littlekitten8

His weight at his last scan was 1lb cos it was at 22 weeks. We will see what he weighs next week.


----------



## helz81

Im a 1981'er aswell


----------



## colsy

helz81 said:


> Im a 1981'er aswell

Oooh, you're all sooo young! Or I'm so old


----------



## Kte

I didn't mean to be insensitive about your bump LittleKitten if it sounded that way :blush: What I meant is I have been following the 'Your bumps' thread so have seen the pics you posted in there - I noticed your bump has grown but, as mentioned, was shocked at the actual size your LO has been measured at. As Florabean says, lets hope its a quick growth spurt or just a lot of water :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im 1983 :blush:


----------



## Kte

Im 1982! (my cousin is 1983 - due Oct 22nd but not on Forum)


----------



## florabean1981

colsy said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Im a 1981'er aswell
> 
> Oooh, you're all sooo young! Or I'm so oldClick to expand...

Lol, I've never thought about people's ages on here before. How old/young is everyone????? I'm a 1981 girl- 27 atm, but will be 28 by the time LO gets here. Unless he's a week early & decides to come on my birthday, which is what I did to my mum, hehe. :)


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all well had another consultant apoointment today and was worried as it took him ages to find the heartbeat. It was really faint at first but I think that was my placenta getting in the way. He eventually got it on the sonic aid. Consultant has sdaid any change in pattern to movements or decrease then to phone delivery suite asap. Must say that scared me.
Also have a growth scan booked in for the 3rd August to see how baby is growing. I have my GTT a few days before that as well.

Did a little shopping before coming home and got some rompers for baby and treated my self to new dressing gown, PJ's and trainers.

Now chilling out hada lovely bath and watching trashy tv and surfng the forum :)


----------



## colsy

florabean1981 said:


> Lol, I've never thought about people's ages on here before. How old/young is everyone????? I'm a 1981 girl- 27 atm, but will be 28 by the time LO gets here. Unless he's a week early & decides to come on my birthday, which is what I did to my mum, hehe. :)

Let's just say I'm definitely not a born-in-the-eighties lass ;-)


----------



## Maffie

I'm a 79 girl so fell pregnant at 29 now 30 and will be 30 still when bubs comes.


----------



## florabean1981

Colsy, I dont really know what's considered old these days, but so long as you're not in you're already in your 50's, I'd hazard a guess and say you AREN'T old at all and that we're all just young'uns!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

and if you are in your 50's, then good on ya! :)


----------



## Kte

Happy Chilling Maffie :) :hugs:

I'm 26 but will be 27 when LO gets here.
Don't worry Colsy, I think in medical terms we're all classed as 'old mums' - whats that saying young at heart ?!? :rofl:


----------



## colsy

florabean1981 said:


> and if you are in your 50's, then good on ya! :)

Made me larf!  No, I'm mid thirties, which where I live is considered about average for first baby. My midwife really told me off at our first meeting when I said "So, am I one of your older patients?" Thing is, 35 is still very much considered the cut-off point for pg in medical terms, after which everything is considered more difficult or problematic compared with in younger gals. However, they haven't changed this cut-off for decades, so they've failed to keep up with the huge improvements seen in healthcare as a whole, neonatal support, women's health and nutrition. At least midwifery seems to have got its head round this and realised that 35 isn't quite so ancient as it used to seem.


----------



## amandas

I'm 79 too, but am due about 3 weeks before my 30th bday! I've worked out that even if i go over, the latest will still be 4 days before my bday, so I'll have got my first one in before my 30th - just! Not sure my 30th celebrations will be up to much though!

Mumof42009 - hope your hip pain improves soon :hugs:

Kara - Welcome to the Bumpkins! :hi:

Helz81 - Congrats on double figures! :happydance:

Everyone on here seems to be given a lot more info at their MW appts than me! I've only had 2 scans, 12 and 20 weeks, and don't get any more. I've never been told the weight of the baby, or been measured myself - they've just gone on the dates that I've given them???

We had a team day at work today which finished at 2pm! So nice to be home early! Although I should've keep quiet, because once I'd told DH I was coming home he started mentioning all the tidying etc that needs doing!!! :wacko:


----------



## amandas

Sorry Maffie, didn't see your post! Glad your back with us and well. Enjoy your day chilling!


----------



## littlekitten8

Kte- its ok. No offense taken lol.

Im a 85 girly so I'm 24 now and still will be when bubs is born.


----------



## eswift

Maffie - sounds as tho your consultants appointment went well, fingers crossed your scan will be a great one too. At least you've something to look forward to...

Colsy - What is age but a number? I'm just about to have my 2nd, my 1st I had at 20 (was 19 when I found out) I'm 30 now and I'm still going to be 30 when babe arrives... Oh is 45 and this will be his 2nd too (our 1st together... We'd like another too but I'd like to at least have a 18month/2 year gap between them... OH is quite happy with that too... Seems a little odd thinking about another before this one's arrived, but with OH's being so much older. I don't want to leave it too long either; not that the age gap has ever been an issue before... I'm sure it makes sense somewhere..)

In all honesty I think I've a few more hang ups with everything this time, and I'm rather nervous about having a new baby in the house too... I also seem to be more bothered about the labour, not that I had a rough experience last time it lasted 36 mins. Which is where I think my hangs up are coming from, as maternity is reducing it's services in the area, the hospital is about 30 mins away (although my parents live about 5mins walk from it) OH is wanting to be there too, which is really reassuring; but he's not really in a job where he can be at beck and call. Due to job changes after redundancy he doesn't get paternity leave nor will he have accrude much leave by then either and I don't want him to waste it if we don't need him too... I know normal issues for most of us at the moment, I just don't seem to dealing with them very well at the moment, my hormones are all over the shop and none of it is really making much sense. I keep crying and sitting thinking about things which I can't do anything about...

Have the feeling of being very alone at the moment, and not really sure how to shake the feeling. Probably due to the lack of sleep, very early mornings, fustration of not being able to sort the house out as fast as I'd like and generally just being over whelmed by everything that's happening/ has happened this year.

Dads at the consultant's tomorrow, so we hopefully get some good news of the Daddy front... Fingers crossed...

Talk about laugh, ending on a funny... Got to Dad's today to collect DS; Dad was confused about what DS had done to a tray of eggs, he couldn't understand why half a tray of eggs were all broken on the bottom of the eggs. There was egg gooe all over the kitchen floor. DS just kept telling my Dad it was an accident, wouldn't say what he'd done. I looked at the tray and asked DS if he'd been experimenting. DS was so matter of fact, "yes; I tried to see if the eggs were strong enough to hold my weight. He'd put the tray on the floor and stood on the eggs. Heard a crack which he thought was the dog chewing on her bone, and had put the egg tray back on the side". Hence the egg goo all over the floor and all the eggs were broken on the bottom. So "the eggs weren't stronge enough to hold my weight Mummy." By which time my Dad was in fits of laughter on the floor in the kitchen... Little sod... Why didn't you just ask and we could have done the experiment together? Oh to be 10!?!?!


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh just realised I probably ought to point out that I'm actually 5ft 11 so that may be why my bump doesnt look so big to some of you that are shocked its 33cms....tis because I'm very long lol.


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> ... fustration of not being able to sort the house out as fast as I'd like

If it's any consolation, our house has taken about a year longer to renovate than we planned in our original schedule. It's finally coming together, but not without lots of trials and tribulations along the way. (Well, we didn't plan on replacing the ENTIRE roof, rafters, etc. for a start.) We're in the very fortunate position (and I am truly grateful for this every day) that I am able to be wage-earner while OH does up the house ... but of course once baby is here things will need to change. So for now OH is very busy plastering, sanding, etc. but at the same time trying to set up his business so he can start working when I stop work. Blimey! Now very much looking forward to a warm and cosy cottage, without leaks, dust-encrusted floorboards, "unusual" electrics, or everything I own being in boxes. Oh, and the best thing I'm looking forward to is ... having more than a third of a square metre of worktop in the kitchen. For somebody whose Big Thing is cooking, this is truly something


----------



## colsy

littlekitten8 said:


> Oh just realised I probably ought to point out that I'm actually 5ft 11 so that may be why my bump doesnt look so big to some of you that are shocked its 33cms....tis because I'm very long lol.

Does this mean, in general, that shorter girls tend to have bumps measuring a bit less than due date would suggest? I posted the other day querying what it mean when bump was measuring 24cm at 26wks. But both OH and I are quite short, so I'm guessing we're in for short-ish offspring as well. Is that how it works?


----------



## littlekitten8

Um I really dont know. I just meant that I have a very long bump cos as you can see it goes pretty much right up to my boobs which considering I have a very long torso means its actually bigger than it looks in pictures.


----------



## amandas

LK/Colsy - I'm really confused!!!! Where do you actually measure? My MW hasn't measured me at all. When you're measuring your bump, where do you start and stop?!?!?!?


----------



## littlekitten8

amandas - the midwife measures you. Its called fundal height. It measures from your pubic bone to the top of your uterus.


----------



## bonfloss

Pink1981 said:


> Hi everyone, was just wondering if i can join you lovely ladies please?!
> 
> My name is Kara, i am married to Andrew, aka Bodrew and i have a daughter who is 2 on the 14th of August, Sophie May
> 
> I am expecting my baby BOY on the 29th October... I have gestational diabetes and my consulatant has advised that they will not let me go over my due date and may induce me 2 weeks early if he measures big
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all
> 
> Kara xxx

Welcome to the group Kara!
x


----------



## Maffie

I've not been measured either. I did a rough go at it myself when I was 24 weeks and it was 17 which seemed small. I'm only 5'2 well just a smidge under that.


----------



## znwinnie

Hi everyone, hope you are well

Well I had my 28 week app today with yet another midwife but she was def the nicest so far. Everything was fine, measuring 28 according to my my notes (28 weeks 2moro). For the last couple of weeks the babies head has been sticking out my side and I have been letting everyone feel. The midwife felt my tummy and said the head was at the bottom of my tummy so it's actually LO's bum I've been letting everyone have a feel of! 

My landlord phoned me on monday saying he has someone coming round to see the flat on friday, but wont say what for :growlmad: So I'm trying to find the energy to tidy up as I'm on a 12 hour shift tommorow. I have a funny feeling it may be a surveyor, and as my lease ran out in march he only has to give me a months notice to move out if he is selling. I told him he had to give me notice if he wants me to leave, he said it's nothing like that but... He's a friend of my sisters, godfather to her son, but we all fell out recently over his new gf and I really hope she isn't pushing him to get me out as I don't fancy tryng to find a new flat plus move later on. 

Sorry this has turned into a bit of a rambling rant!


----------



## amandas

Thanks LK - that makes sense. The MW does find the top of the uterus and seems to measure with her hands but not a tape measure! I'll have a look on my notes and see if i can spot it written anywhere!

Had our first hypnobirthing class tonight which was good! Saw a couple of births on dvd which is always a bit scary!!! But the women just seemed to breathe out the baby! I'm booking myself a birth like that! Lol! 

Right I'm off to bed to read the first chapter in the book! Night all x


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, gosh I kept needing a wee in the night I thik got up 3 times. Spoke to my mum last night and she said other than a pram suit I dont need any other clothes, what with me buying and her buying. OH has been joking i'll have to change the baby twice aday. I've not bought that much and as most was in sales or off ebay didnt spend loads and loads.

House is in need of a tidy here but im having a lazy day!!!

Znwinnie if your lease has lapsed does the landlord not have to give you 2 months notice, I know ours has lapsed so we have to give 1 month they give 2 months.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wohoo: :wohoo: 27 weeks!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Hope everyone is ok this morning :kiss:


----------



## h702

morning everyone.

got our breastfeeding workshop this afternoon followed by 4d scan this evening! :) so excited for that.

btw, im 1980 - was 28 when got pregnant and will be 29 when he arrives :)


----------



## sam76

Hello everyone!!!! im 30 weeks today!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
h702, goodluck with the scan tonight too, cant wait to see the pics xxxxxxxxx


----------



## helz81

Good Morning all :flower:
Im 28 and will be when LO arrives and I feel old this pregnancy compared to my 1st where I was 16!! Although I know it isn't old really I just feel the difference,even between my 2nd baby 6 years ago when I was 22.
Ive sold my pram already,it was only on Ebay a day :happydance::happydance: so hubbys now happy with me again now weve only the 1 pram and we have our money back from the other pram.
Looks to be a lovely sunny day here today and what are my plans....dusting down the breadmaker thats been ontop of the kitchen cabinets for the past 3 years and making bread! Might make a cake too if I can be bothered.

Happy 27 weeks Honey Sunshine
Have a lovely scan H702!
Happy 30 weeks Sam
xxx


----------



## helz81

Just checked my bank online and my HIPG money has been paid in :thumbup:They only seem to be taking a week to sort it out at the mo,I posted the form off last wednesday.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ohhh, brilliant news Helz!

I havent been given my form yet - next midwife appt is 4th August, so probably then??


----------



## Maffie

Make sure to ask for the form honeyshine, some mw's aren't very forth coming with forms.

:wohoo: congrats to the girls hitting another week. Time is going by nicely now isn't it.


----------



## Kte

Good morning all,

Congrats to Honeysunshine and Sam :happydance: for hitting new weeks :happydance:

znwinne - that really made me chukkle thinking about everyone feeling your LO's bum - that is something I would do!

I get my HIP form on the 5th August, glad its not talking too long to process now, have to work out what I am spending it on!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

we have our 4d scan tmrw - still not finding out sex, but reckon its what hip money will go on x


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo I am posting my HIP form today cos she gave it to me yesterday. Have phoned and left a message with the community midwives in Aylesbury so will wait and see how long it takes them to get back to me. My midwife has said to keep my antenatal classes here until I can book new ones in Aylesbury, just in case they are fully booked and I can't get any there.


----------



## Maffie

So far from HIP money i've bout 3 baby outfits, a new dressing gown and a set of PJ's. May save some for when we need other baby things. I'm tempted to get a foot spa though as feet keep swelling up.


----------



## charlottesma

I was measuring 5 weeks ahead, but after a growth scan 2 days ago, bean is measuring fine, seemingly it can vary a lot day to day, depending on what position they get themselves into.


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies.

God ur all making me feel sooo old!!!! I will be 32 when DS3 is here, feel like a mother hen, lol!!!

Glad everyone is doing good, I had midwife yesterday, she took my bloods and left me with a huge purple bruise, not nice:nope:
She also gave me my HIP form so sent that one off yesterday.
Baby is breech at mo, have to go back in 4 weeks and if he hasnt moved discuss options from there.

Well its the first day of school holidays here and my 3 year old is already driving me mad:wacko:

Right, best get on and put the next lot of washing on, I've promised the boys a trip to the park later so need to get some chores done!!!


----------



## pip holder

Yaay to Honey and Sam :happydance: :happydance:
I'm hopeless at remembering now :blush:

I've spent my HIP pennies on a chiropractor as recommended by Chaos and OMG - I slept for the first time in months, going again today but I feel really positive that she can kick the SPD to the kerb :cloud9: It's costly but if it stops me having crutches then so be it.

Jlo - ssshh I'm 33! or 'elderly' according to my notes :rofl::rofl:
AND I've got a toyboy husband - tut tut me bringing the Bumpkins into disrepute...:blush:


----------



## Bingers

Glad to see are a few more 'oldies' on here! I'm 32 - will be 33 when my daughter is born - and is my first child! Quite depressing being classed as old at 32/33!!!


----------



## pip holder

My first too Bingers :happydance:
I think we should cross out 'elderly' and replace with 'mature' :blush: :blush:


----------



## colsy

Bingers said:


> Glad to see are a few more 'oldies' on here! I'm 32 - will be 33 when my daughter is born - and is my first child! Quite depressing being classed as old at 32/33!!!

Agghh, I'm still the oldest so far! :blush: Definitely not described as "elderly" in my notes though - as I mentioned before, midwife really told me off when I described myself as being "older". She said a lot of girls round our way are waiting until early forties before having babies. If I were a sociologist, I'd considering researching the difference across the country - it actually sounds quite interesting.


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh feeling absolutely rubbish today. Got a headache and feeling sicky and just woozy and not well. Got to go to work in 2 hours and just really dont want to, but having phoned yesterday to say I would be back today I dont really feel that I can phone in sick now! Oh well, only 6 and a half hours at work and then another 2 days off. Been doing some research and aparantly because of my PCOS I should have been offered a GTT between 24 and 28 weeks anyway!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I think things just generally happen later now Colsy, people even leave home later now! You still get alot of people in their early 30's living at home with mum! So I think people having babies later is just a sign of the times, its no bad thing :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm that was interesting....just got 30 seconds of bad pain in the right side of my bump...making me feel quite faint...but no tightenings with it. Feeling quite rubbish now.


----------



## HoneySunshine

littlekitten8 said:


> Hmm that was interesting....just got 30 seconds of bad pain in the right side of my bump...making me feel quite faint...but no tightenings with it. Feeling quite rubbish now.

braxton?

Maybe baby hit a nerve?


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Littlekitten - maybe you should stay off work? Sounds like you just need to rest and if there are any more probs call someone.


----------



## Maffie

I ageree LK stay off work.

Pip I have a toyboy too :rofl:

I've just realised ive not had any breakfast. Must decide what to make for lunch.


----------



## littlekitten8

I cant stay off work. They phoned me this morning to ask if I was back today so I cant really phone back now and say sorry I wont be in! I will just say to them when I get there that I've had some pain and I'm not feeling particularly great and so take it easy. Gonna phone the midwife now and see what she says.


----------



## Kte

I do that then eveyone tells me off when I get to work! I hate messing work about too but you have to make you and LO no 1, it's just hard when you have a good work ethic!

Good idea on calling the MW, whatever you end up doing, just take it as easy as possible x


----------



## Mumof42009

Littlekitten8 hope your ok :hugs: sounds like you need some rest hun x

I still havent had my HIP form from mw last time i asked she looked with a blank look on her face :nope: then asked me what it was :cry: i had to explain so this time im asking when i go to the hospital next week. Ive got more or less everything for baby now but need new carpet and need to paint before baby arrives so money will go on that. 

Hope everyone is ok and bumps are ok xx


----------



## bonfloss

I am a '77' girl so will be 32 when bubs arrives. Going to ask for hip form on Monday when I see midwife.

Congrats on everyone hitting new weeks today! On a late shift so hoping ward not too manic.

xx


----------



## Kte

I think I will get some new PJ's, a nice tolitery bag for hospital and a few nice bits to go in there. It sounds daft but I'm not used to having so much money to treat myself with!


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok so I gave in and phoned delivery suite cos I couldnt get hold of my midwife. The midwife there spoke to the consultant who wants me to be seen. So as they are really busy up there they have advised me to see the GP so I have to go see them first at 2pm and then go to delivery suite if he thinks its an obstetric thing. Have been losing quite alot of liquid this morning but think its just discharge...fingers crossed. Also have just had a bit of an upset tummy. The thing thats concerning me more though is that I've not felt him move for an hour now.


----------



## pip holder

Lk - DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT DOING THE LATE!!!!

Give me the number and I'll ring if you want-really :thumbup:
You have got to stop worrying about work - I've bitten the bullet and taken this week and next week off sick - the ward won't fall down without me.
You know you can't guarantee 'taking it easy' in work so don't risk it.
I'm sure your lil rascal is fine - get your feet up and wait to see what MW says :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe thanks Pip....I have already phoned and told them I wont be in cos the consultant at delivery suite wants me seen and cos its busy there he wants me to get an emergency appointment with the GP so Im seeing them at 2pm.


----------



## Maffie

Im so glad you aren't going to work LK I'd of been tempted to tell you off otherwise. Glad you are getting seen. You and LO are no. 1 and dont forget it!

I felt horrid having to be off work but I know its best for bubs. Just take it easy and keep us updated.

:hugs:


----------



## Kte

Big :hugs: LK


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

I hope we're all ok. I'm back on here now. Hubby and I had a 'no laptop' rule while we were off on hols and he's literally just left for his first day back and I'm back on here.....:blush: Oops! :) 

We had a wonderful time off on hols. We got some fab weather, had a day on the beach, really enjoyed ourselves generally and then got the biggest wake-up call yet when on the way home we got stuck in 10 hours of traffic! It was like we weren't meant to come back! :dohh: Still, we're home now. We got back on Sunday and the house is a tip! :blush:

The whole work thing hasn't cleared up. We are trying to organise a time/day for the appeal meeting and it looks like it's going to be the 17th August!! I will be 31 weeks pg at that point and I'm not happy. Hubby has said that if we get to 35 weeks then I should say I'm not going in until after the bubs is born. I will officially be on Maternity leave in 2 weeks! :happydance: Seriously cannot wait!! 

Sorry to read about the probs people are having. I'll try to catch up while I have 5 mins! Have a mountain of washing and ironing to get through today and tbh I'm just putting it off hugely. 

I also have to work out how to afford all of the things we need for the next three months seeing as work have decided to put me on sick pay! Need £200 of tyres for the car, £200 of oil for the c/h and a new lawnmower seeing as it decided to pack in! Add to that the remaining baby stuff and I'm left wondering if someone will buy my kidney!! :dohh: :wacko: I'm sure it'll be fine though....we'll get there! And if all else fails there's always tea! :coffee: I discovered that Whittards de-caff is fab and tastes just like Yorkshire Tea! Would totally recommend. It's £3 a box but when you're a tea addict like me, you can make it last!! :thumbup:

Hugs to everyone and it's good to be back!! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls... Sorry i have been awol lately.

LK hope all is ok hun... xxx

Well girls i am getting there with the house, although its taking it out of me :( Freya has turned into a lunatic with her kicks now which is fab, but some take my breath away. I have my 4D scan on wednesday and so cant wait to see how big she has got, also be nice to see who she looks like. My OH has a weeks leave next week and has said i have to rest all week! who is he kidding huh?!

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## h702

LK hope everything is ok. i rang doctor yesterday cos i convinced myself lo hadnt moved for ages, but then thankfully 4am this morning he was back to his usual :)

hope its ok xxxx


----------



## pip holder

Keep us posted LK :hugs:

:hi: Aims - welcome back - glad you had a lovely time

:thumbup: Babylove yaay for scan I can't wait to see how much she's grown (although I'm not sure she can deliver another pic _quite_ as cute as that avatar one!) Hope the arm is ok and you've unpacked xx

I'm just back from the chiropractor - I think I may love her:rofl::rofl: remind me of that when the £500 for a weeks treatment money leaves my bank...


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

LK - Take Care, Take things easy and keep us informed...

Baby.love - Glad your getting the house sorted, try not to worry too much about the time it takes to get things just how you want them. I think it's really nice that your OH is giving you some 'time'.

Aimee-lou; Glad you had a wonderful holiday, you needed it... It's such a shame that your workplace are still dragging the issues out rather than for the short time and dealing with them. I don't fully understand their reasoning. It's not as though it's a permenant change or how it's to be after babe's here, it's just temporary?

DS was up bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, Dad say's he been rather argumentive today... But he's been good otherwise. Dad's appointment went well, they're going to take him in for 24 hrs observation as they think one of the tablets they have him on is working too well and could be what's causing the low BP problem to hang about, or the heart attacks have caused more damage than they 1st thought. Otherwise they're pleased with his progress... They've told him it's his choice when he goes back to work, he's talking about going back as I start my Mat Leave, as he can then go onto the light duties I've been doing for a while. Which is a good idea, and will get him back into work slowly. The lads all ask regularly about him and how he's progressing which is really reassuring for me...

I hate morning sickness!?!?!

I still can't believe how lucky I've been with work, bosses & lads included in that too. They're starting to molly cuddle me now too...


----------



## MrsO29

This time next week all the October bumpkins will be in 3rd Trimester woohoo!!
Can't believe time has flew in so fast!

I just walked round Asda then fell asleep for 1 hour.
Can't seem to do anything these days without needing a nap afterwards!
Really starting to wish I was still drinking coffee :coffee:!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone :kiss:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin Girls,

Firstly.... 

30 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Phew, 75% done.

Well I woke up today feeling rough as a badgers arsehole. I had a cracking headache on the left side of my head and my left hip/leg just HURT. Well I went and harassed my chiropractor for an adjustment. Gawd, you should have heard the crack my neck and lower back made, was SO stiff. I feel 1000 times better now and NO headache. I love that man haha

I think it was simply because I worked a 10 hour day yesterday cause the other girl had to be off. After a month of part time it really kicked my butt!

Autumn has the hiccups at the moment. This child has them like 4 times a day. I really love feeling her but at the same time it is the most ANNOYING "twitchy eyelid" feeling in your belly. 

Ok now to catch up on the 3400 pages of posts.

*Kara *~ Welcome to the bumpkins! I added your details to the first post on this thread.

Re fundal height, I was at 30 Cm's last week. 

*Znwinnie *~ Glad the app went well. Any news on the land lord?

*Amandas *~ I really wanted to do the hypnobirthing classes, but they are SO expensive over here. I had to settle from a book about it lol.

*Maffie *~ I woke up 5 times to pee last night so feel your pain. Baby needs to learn its not a bouncy chair!

*Honeysunshine *~ Congrats on 27 weeks :hugs:

*H702 *~ Looking forward to seeing the 4D pictures!

*Sam *~ Congrats on 30 weeks! :)

Re age, I was 27 when I fell pregnant and just turned 28 on the 20th June. I feel like an old woman compared to all the teenagers who are preggers on here lol.

*Helz *~ Great news re the money.

*Pip *~ I'm really glad the Chiropractor helped you. I really wish more ladies would consider it. Its done more for me than physio ever did. I just love adjustments. It totally resets your body. I sleep SO well the night after one. I wish I could go more than once a week, but at 56 bucks a pop it gets expensive, quickly! Once my deductible on my insurance is paid I'll go as much as I can lol.

*Littlekitten *~ Feel better soon lady. :hugs:

*Aimee *~ Welcome back! Glad you had a good time :)

*Baby.Love* ~ Glad you got all moved. Re the kicks. Autumn kicked me so hard in the rib yesterday, I squealed down the phone to a patient lol. I was so embarrassed! 

Ok time for some breakfast.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: I get that "twitchy eye" feeling too!! I didnt know it was hiccups!! cool!!


----------



## baby.love

lol Chaos yep Freya gets hiccups loads now, feels like something is on vibrate in my tummy and i love it :cloud9:

Happy 30 weeks hun xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

I am back ladies. Went to the GP who checked my urine, BP and listened to James on the doppler. BP was fine and urine had a trace of protein in it. Cos I had reduced fetal movements she wanted me to still go to Delivery Suite so arrived there are about 2.30pm. Got attached to the monitor (CTG) for half an hour and he did a few little movements so that was good. Could hardly feel them though they were that small. So after that they did an internal and a swab. Cervix is closed and looks fine. My urine showed up leucocytes when I was there so they think I have a urine infection. He has given me some antibiotics for that. He also wanted me to have a doppler scan to check the blood flow from the placenta. So after 2 hours hanging around in Delivery Suite...I then had to go up to Day Assessment Unit and spend another hour waiting up there before they did the doppler scan. Thankfully after much prodding and trying to get measurements he finally co-operated and the measurements are fine. So I was finally released for good behaviour lol. Just have to keep an eye on his movements and go back if there is any more pains or if hes not moving at least 10 times in a day.


----------



## Maffie

Good to hear James is ok Littlekitten. I'm sure our boys are cheeky and like worrying us!


----------



## eswift

LK - I'm glad you had the visit to the hospital, best place to be when things are feeling right. Bet you're so pleased that is only a urine infection, hope you get nomore scares...

Best go get ready for work, catch you all later... Have a great morning...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, did anyone see that programme about the world's oldest mothers. It was quite interesting but I fgell asleep during it :sleep:

Had a lovely dinner of chicken curry and coconut rice last night, it was delicious.

Didn't sleep too great as OH's soon to be ex started text ranting for hours saying he should of been more careful where to put his sperm thats if it's his child. I could kill her.

Off to docs to see if she'll extend my sicknote to the start of my mat leave which is only 2 weeks away yikes.

Hope everyone is well this morning :kiss:


----------



## sam76

yes i watched it, what was that english woman thinking!!!!!! quite intersting though


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

I missed that, sounds like it would have been good to watch.

Hope the infection clears up soon Littlekitten and you little James feel better soon :flower:

:hugs: Maffie, some people, hope her bitter outbursts dissapear soon for you, she is doing it to upset you so don't let her x

Happy 30 weeks for yesterday Chaos!

I had chicken pie last night, made me feel really crappy! I seem to have a thing for cereal at the moment, could do with another bowl right now! 

Last night I got all comfy in bed after a loo trip, (lying on my side like a good girl) when LO woke up and had a mad half hour, needless to say my 'bump' position had moved and then I couldn't get comfy for ages, but it was too cute bless!

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? Me and OH are off to do two car boot's! It started as a de-clutter before LO arrives but they seem to be a bit of a hobby now! They are fun when we get there but the early mornings :shock: - we must be mad - shouldn't we be getting all the sleep we can?!? :rofl: They are nice though as we get to spend some time together as well.

Oo I just noticed, it's my last day in 2nd tri!!


----------



## h702

morning! 

LK - glad you got sorted out x

well, breastfeeding workshop yesterday was a total waste of time!! she just read off a powerpoint presentation word for word - we could have just been given a leaflet and read it! 

4d scan was great though :) boy he is one grumpy lil man though!! we got a few good pics ill try and post them later if i can figure out how! he was sticking his tongue out and then at the end he opened his eye, was amazing. my mam was so chuffed we had let her come with us. the doc asked if he could do our growth scan next week so he can try and get us some better pictures so thats good!!! hope he's in a better mood then!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Just got a visit from MIL cos she had to bring accross some post for OH as proof of address cos he is technically still registered at her house. She arrived with the cutest little outfit. Its a green tshirt with a tiger on which says 'take care i'm rare', and little sandy coloured khaki type trousers....cos his daddy has some shorts the same lol. Bought it in 0-3 months so we will see how quickly he fits into it lol. 

Feeling a little better this morning. Woke up at 6.30am for a pee and got back into bed and lay on my right hand side. Well James decided he wasn't happy with that and proceeded to kick me 4 times lol. So I gave in and rolled over so he could get comfortable again lol. Hes given me a few good wriggles and kicks since I've got up so I'm alot happier hehe. His daddy had words with him last night and it seems he has paid attention :)


----------



## Kte

Great news LK :)


----------



## helz81

Great news Littlekitten!
Aimee, Hiya and welcome back,seems like u been gone ages,glad you had a nice holiday,how ya feeling now your in 3rd tri? :happydance:
Kte, have a lovely last day in 2nd tri, my last day will be on Tuesday and funnily enough I too have developed a thing for cereal! Must be a calcium thing.
Chaos, HAPPY 30 WEEKS!!
Babylove, how's the hand now? :hugs:
H702, I neeeeeed to see your scan pics! x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

I missed that programme last night...hubby doesn't like 'shock'-umentaries so I don't get to watch them often. They're my guilty pleasure! :rofl: 

Thanks helz, yeah it did seem like ages. It was a lovely break and we really enjoyed ourselves....needed the rest too as now I'm back I seem to be very pregnant! :lol: 3rd tri is fab although it's scary that it's less than 3 months to go and I have a sneaky suspicion that bubs is going to make an early appearance. I keep getting the number 38 coming up all over the place and I had a dream that I gave birth at 38w4! 

LK - glad everything is ok. :hugs:

Hope we all have a good day. I've got lots to do but no motivation, no energy and I have lost the ability to reach anything below my waist!! :dohh: Ahhh joy!


----------



## littlekitten8

I have washed some of James's clothes this morning....was about to take them out of the machine and hang them on the line... and a thunder storm hit lol. So they will be being dried in the conservatory instead. Today I am packing my labour bag. Yesterday has made me feel superbly underprepared on top of the fact that he is measuring so far ahead of dates and the midwife seems to think he will arrive in September rather than October!


----------



## eswift

Maffie - Ex's can be so cruel... I hope you're ok, and I really wouldn't take it to heart. I'm sure that you and OH will make fine parents, I think may be your OH ex might be panicing about the time that you have 'their' child and if the time may be reduced... Has OH tried to comfort you about it all? My OH was very good when we were having a horrid time caused by his ex and their child trying to play one parent off the other. Whilst doing the you're not my parent act to me. I hope things ease for you and OH, as you will need bonding time for your own family when babe arrives...

(It took an awful lot of time to sort out, and since their child is now a teen; things are so very different. We don't argue or bicker any more and as my DS knows nobody else as parents DS was 4 months old when OH came into his life and we work together with the challenges now.)

Hope you have better luck at the GP's...

I am so glad I've the weekend off, just woke up after a nap feel rather groggy. DS and I are going to tackle the laundry that needs putting away and my clothes that need storing, they're not going to fit for quite a while... lol


----------



## Maffie

Thanks eswift. I think OH is so stressed all he says to me is dont stress. I just dont like being insulted.

On a positive note im signed off till maternity leave starts so thats one less worry and mum just called to say she's popping over for an hour which is nice as they are over in yorkshire. Think she realised I was stressed out.

Hope the grogginess passes eswift, chocolate usually perks me up when im like that.


----------



## colsy

Here's a thing - I emailed most of my clients last week to let them know I am pg and when my maternity leave is due to start (assuming baby's on time ish!). I lost count of the number who responded immediately - and I really do mean immediately - wishing me congrats etc.

Well how come those same lovely clients sometimes don't reply for hours, or even days, when I have work-related questions for 'em? Eh?

Like I said, this was a bit pointless, but I thought somebody should hear me LOL.

xx


----------



## Maffie

Colsy I think people like ignoring work issues...... makes them look busy :rofl:


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Colsy I think people like ignoring work issues...... makes them look busy :rofl:

Yep, I seriously think you're right! The thing that really really really pees me off though is when a client gives me a deadline and tells me it's imperative that I meet it otherwise the world will blow up or something, and then when I hand over the project on time it turns out the client's on holiday or they say something like "Oh, I forgot that was due back". Like what?!


----------



## colsy

Do you remember the chunky colourful china Ikea and Whittard used to sell? You could buy lots of different colours of bowls, plates, etc., some with spots, some plain, some striped. The idea was that your china "matched" in that the style was all the same but the colours and patterns didn't actually match. The best thing was when you broke a piece, you could replace with another piece without it being an exact match.

Ikea's crockery has gone all posh lately, and what's left of the company Whittard seems to be uninterested in selling crockery.

Just wondering whether anybody knows of anywhere else that sells this sort of thing. Ta xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I have had a very productive day today. Did a load of washing of James's clothes which are now drying. Have packed my labour bag and James's little bag (used his changing bag and just have to add his babygros and vests when they are dry). Cleaned, polished and hoovered my room. Have hoovered all of downstairs as we have more viewings on this house tomorrow. Made pasta bake for my lunch and OHs dinner. Put away all the washing which had dried over the last couple of days. All I have to do now is to buy some more pajamas to put in my bag. 

Feeling much happier now that I'm a little more prepared. And James seems to have enjoyed the activity cos hes been wriggling and kicking all day lol.


----------



## lindak

Hey Ladies , Im back from my lovely hols.. happy to be back though because I will be moving onto 3rd tri in a couple of days I cant believe it.. 

I had such a lovely time really relaxing just what I needed.. Did absolutley nothing other than relaxed and eat. Bump has gotten much bigger along with my ass but ah well it was worth it ! 

Hope you are all keeping well ! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maffie

colsy said:


> Do you remember the chunky colourful china Ikea and Whittard used to sell? You could buy lots of different colours of bowls, plates, etc., some with spots, some plain, some striped. The idea was that your china "matched" in that the style was all the same but the colours and patterns didn't actually match. The best thing was when you broke a piece, you could replace with another piece without it being an exact match.
> 
> Ikea's crockery has gone all posh lately, and what's left of the company Whittard seems to be uninterested in selling crockery.
> 
> Just wondering whether anybody knows of anywhere else that sells this sort of thing. Ta xx

whittards online still do all the mix and match crockery


----------



## Gunner's Mama

Hello All!

I am due October 7th. We did not find out if our baby is a boy or girl so I am anxiously awaited the arrival of our LO.


----------



## littlekitten8

Welcome gunners momma.


----------



## h702

Hope this works, should be two photos of my grumpy lil man ! :haha:


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww hes gorgeous! Great pics. Now I want one lol.


----------



## Neferet

Hey! =] 

Wow...October is getting so close now! 

I saw that programme about the oldest mothers. It was... interesting!

h702- he's so cute! =]


----------



## Maffie

Morning all


h702 they are amazing pics, wish I was getting a 4D scan

My mum came round yesterday evening to drop off baby's clothes, gosh did I buy so much? Need to empty one of my wardrobes to hang it all. She's washed and ironed everything and bacgged each item like a dry cleaners do so it's all ready and she took the other new stuff I bought. I literally need a pram suit clothes wise. I thnk this baby will be spoilt. She also bought some new gorgeous clothes and got the most gorgeous bibs from the disney store.

Gotta love my mum :cloud9:


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I brought my Pram outfit from Mama & Papa's, I think it was one of the 1st things I brought. It's lovely and soft... White and fluffy with a teddy on... Even has a proper hole for the pram clips... It was reduced from £28 - £19... As they had % off...

I got 2 outfits from Tesco's yesterday, one with Roo on and one covered in teddy bears... And got change from £16... Bargain... Two of the few items I have that aren't beige...

Gunner's Mama - Welcome to the group...

Taking DS and OH to the new leisure centre's open day this morning, then off for a ride into the countryside, I off to buy some more non-alcoholic ginger wine; it eased my heartburn really fast and made me feel tons better that anti-acids have and I slept better than I have done for ages... So it'll be money well spent...


----------



## sam76

h702, fab pics!!!! i bet your made up!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well the weather has finally cheered up! Its really bloody hot here already. Was going to do more washing today but my housemate has beaten me to it d'oh! 

I'm so giving up putting anything about my pregnancy on Facebook. I posted about the fact that I was measuring 6 weeks ahead and OHs cousins friend has got herself in a tiz thinking her baby is going to come early cos the midwife said mine might. And now OHs cousing is telling me off for worrying her! I told her millions of times its got nowt to do with him being a big baby!


----------



## aimee-lou

LK - I have stopped posting about my pregnancy on facebook too. TBH I've lost interest in it as I got sick of people prying about things and asking me for my reasons for everything!! I even had my friend's bf ask me if we're having a water birth (this was ages ago and only you girls and hubby know I do want one). Kind of freaked me out. Add to that my Mum following every single thing on there with a comment or a question I was feeling suffocated. 

Good afternoon ladies. 
Well today is a funny day. We're both ok although I was convinced I was in labour last night as I rolled over in bed and got the biggest BH I've ever had, combined with my round ligaments being pulled in every direction it was agony. Took about 15 minutes to die off. 

I'm worried about money too. We're absolutely rock bottom skint! I am expecting my wages through but I don't know when. I haven't heard anything else from work about it or the matter of my maternity leave. I have no idea what's going on and I have bills coming out next week which normally would be covered by my wages but no sign atm. It's very frustrating....oh and the car has decided to develop an electrical fault.....just what we need! :growlmad: Any tips on the horses that anyone knows....or the winning lottery numbers? :winkwink:

Other than that....it's all good. The dog is getting trained today seeing as the weather is good. I'm fed up of him barking at passers by so the front door is open and I have a rattle bottle and spray bottle on hand. So far he's doing well but no-one has gone past for an hour......blooming typical!! :dohh:

Have a lovely sunny day girls. I've got a few bits to do and a cake to make.....mmmmmmm cake! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo Aimee-Lou now you've got me wanting cake! I wanted to go pick up some bedding today but realised OH has the bloody card cos he wanted to go to Tescos yesterday. So bang goes that idea! Still don't even have any sheets for the moses basket or the cot lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

littlekitten8 said:


> Ooo Aimee-Lou now you've got me wanting cake! I wanted to go pick up some bedding today but realised OH has the bloody card cos he wanted to go to Tescos yesterday. So bang goes that idea! Still don't even have any sheets for the moses basket or the cot lol.

We don't have bedding yet either. My Mum promised to buy all that but no sign. My birthday on 7th September so it may arrive then....otherwise a shopping trip will be in order!! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

5000 posts :wacko::happydance::happydance:


Yippeeeeeeeeeee, its only taken 15 months :blush: I wonder how long the next 5000 will take?!

Hope you are all ok, I am having a lazy'ish one today :)

:hugs: to you all :kiss:


----------



## eswift

I have bedding, found Asda (george) was reasonably priced. Other than that managed too pick an awful lot up at carboots and a few items off ebay... I've not paid more that £5 for full sets with now't wrong with them. We have 3 complete sets of covers etc for a cot bed (Next, Mama & Papa for a bargain price) Can't whinge there... I love a bargain...

I know there are bits and pieces that are better getting new, but with the house, OH job and my time off sick; the money just isn't there. SInce OH has been in a job he now gets paid weekly too and as all our bills are monthly we're having to watch the pennies to make sure we've the money to cover everything and still buy the bits for baby... And to throw havoc into the equation DS needed a complete new wardrobe of clothes too, he'd gone from 8-9 straight into 11-12 so none of his clothes at home would fit...

I can really understand about money concerns... Really get me in a bit of a panic, OH keeps me right, bless. He's so much better with figures than I am... 

Been for lunch with my friend today, OH came home to strip the wall-paper off in the livingroom and DS went swimming with friends kids... All in all been a lovely morning...


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all

I'm with you on the money concerns, paying for the divorce and hiring cars is crippling! 

I've got some bedding I got loads of fitted sheets for the moses basket and I got a brand ew set of sheets with it too.

I'll need bedding for the crib/cot though.

Just been out shopping and my ankles are now swollen and sore so feet up time. Managed to pick up some soothers in boots for my boobs. Apparently you warm them to improve milk flow and cool them to ease pain. Reduced to £1 so bargain.


----------



## lindak

Hey ladies !! Hope you are all well. Still really tired from the travel home . Hopefully Im fully rested by the time Monday comes around because I am going to be so busy.

Im gonna get the nursery done in the next couple of weeks, I cant wait to get it started.

Kisses to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lindak

Oh oh oh just noticed that I only have 96 days left yeyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

pip holder said:


> ssshh I'm 33! or 'elderly' according to my notes :rofl::rofl:
> AND I've got a toyboy husband - tut tut me bringing the Bumpkins into disrepute...:blush:

LOL! :rofl: My OH is a toyboy too. It kinda freaks me out sometimes when I remember he's younger than my own sister, hehe.


----------



## littlekitten8

flora i have the same situation. OH is younger than me...and younger than my baby brother lol.


----------



## florabean1981

Gunner's Mama said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am due October 7th. We did not find out if our baby is a boy or girl so I am anxiously awaited the arrival of our LO.

Welcome to BnB & the Bumpikins thread :) Hope all is going well!


----------



## florabean1981

h702 said:


> Hope this works, should be two photos of my grumpy lil man ! :haha:
> 
> 
> View attachment 28787
> 
> 
> View attachment 28788

ooooh, he looks so serious! Maybe he'll be the intellectual type? :)


----------



## Kte

Evening all, just a quick catch up, i'm off to bed soon as will be up at 4 for this bloomin car boot! I either hope its a good day or it rains it off lol, preferable the first choice! Got a little sun burnt today! 

Just popped over to third tri - its a bit scary there! 

Hope all is well and I'll properly catch up soon! x


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, woke up semi rolled onto front today, well on my side but face down so bump felt funny. Didint like that. Just waiting for sproglet to kick me now....come on kick :lol:

Weather looks rubbish here again today, we've had days and days of rain. Yesterday was ok but the threat of rain kept my washing inside.

Keep thinking should start clearing nursery today.... it just seems a massive job.

OH said last night well it's obvious 3rd trimester is here you cant kept comfortable. :rolf: lol yeah I know thanks.


----------



## eswift

Morning all...

We're suppose to be going to a car show today, and I really can't seems to get motivated about going. I ended up with a really sore thigh yesterday, and found that I'm needing to sit more frequently and don't seem to stop drinking all day... I'm rather bothered that there's not many seats in an open field, and I don't like feeling rather hopeless... Oh well not to worry, I'll be fine...

OH is still in bed, but he's not going to be there long...

Golly, I really do hate morning at the moment, I'm so groggy, and it takes me so long to feel as though my stomachs settled after breakfast... Urgh...

OH started yesterday whilst shopping, trying to fill the trolley with all the baby washing stuff, nappy stuff etc; I'm not sure where he thinks we're going to put it all. At the moment, the house is still all over the place. DS's room still has no toys in, just the basics - bed, wardobe, drawers and rug. Living room is now totally stripped of wall paper, just needs the holes filling and sanding, all that's in there is TV, sofa and pc... Everything else is split between OH mother's garage and the 'new kitchen' area.. So much to do...

Had to laugh tho, as when OH got into bed and snuggled up; I mentioned that I'm 28 weeks next week. Ah, he said... Yep, 12 Weeks to go. OH shot up and looked rather shocked and said "Is that it? You've kept that quiet, we've so much to do and will we get it done? Where are you going to put cot? Moses basket? Will we be ok?" Hehehe we'll be fine... We'll just plod on, I'm in a catch 22 situation, so much to do and so much I can't do... So we'll have to be ok...


----------



## Neon

Morning girls. Good to know a few others are feeling grotty at the start of the third tri. I take my hat off to those carrying with kids already. I am knackered. We went to one of my best friends' wedding on Friday and I have been shattered ever since. Slept on the couch the majority of yesterday and have woken well groggy this morning. Also my hands and feet are really swollen. I'm not sure if all of this has come about because I forgot to take my iron on Friday a.m/p.m and Saturday a.m. :wacko:
Had my 28 week check up at the hospital and Anti-D injection last Monday. All went well. It was the lovely midwife who did our original visit. I was starting to get a bit concerned about the midwifery care so it really helped seeing someone I feel I have been able to get to know the best. Had more bloods taken and then when I got home had a letter from the docs about blood taken about 2 weeks ago saying to make a non-urgent appointment so maybe they'll up my dose...
Anyway - aside from this - everything seems OK and babs is growing well - kicking lots. Heartbeat was really strong! 

My girlfriend was due last Weds and is still sat around the house! She is booked in for induction tomorrow - poor dab.

29 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bonfloss

h702 said:


> Hope this works, should be two photos of my grumpy lil man ! :haha:
> 
> 
> View attachment 28787
> 
> 
> View attachment 28788

Fab pics!


----------



## bonfloss

Morning all, hope everyone is ok. Happy 27 weeks to anyone hitting the final tri :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning all hope everyone is doing ok??
What a horrible day can you believe this is summer!
Going to have a lazy day today if the kids let me there driving me mad already and theyve only be off school since thurs dont know what is going to be like after 6 weeks. :headspin: 
Cannot believe tommorrow ive made it to 28 weeks a huge milestone for me, my next is to get beyond 32 weeks so this little man better behave :baby:.


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Ok, a bit more of a catch up! 

Welcome Gunners Momma:hi:

I keep thinking I need to clean the nursery, I really need to get washing all the clothes and blankets etc, I feel tired now but i'm worried I will have even less energy soon, or that when I start 'nesting' I will have far too much to do!! I was thinking the same as Neon, those having to look after kids whilst carrying need a medal, I don't know how you do it.

Hope your LO behaves for you Mumof42009 :)

Bonfloss reminded me earlier that we have 90 days to go today so it's half :happydance: and half :shock:!!

Just waiting for my washine machiene to finish the last wash of the day before a nice relaxing bath!


----------



## florabean1981

Hey all; hope you've been hving a good weekend. :)

I had a hissy fit at my OH today. First weekend off together for months & the last weekend off together till the end of august so I figured we'd be able to get loads done. Instead he played XBox all day yesterday, then insisted we go on the ferry to Portsmouth to do some shopping. Managed to find some moses basket fitted sheets at last, but that was it. Was kinda depressing.
Anyway, started shouting at him thismorning for expecting me to always get the housework done etc. After an hour of me moaning & stomping around the house as I was washingh up, ironing, dusting, vacuuming etc... He FINALLY got up off his arse & cleaned the microwave, toilets & the shower... I was like, well thanks, but seriously, is that it???? Is that all you think needs doing in this place??? Argh!!!!!!!!!!!
Think he felt guilty after a while coz my sides & back were starting to hurt & I got stuck on the floor while emptying the bins and guess what? He's now gone into the spare rfoom & has made a start on the nursery!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! :) :) :)
Maybe being a bitch to him does work after all?! I know I shouldn't complain too much, because altho he sucks at cleaning, he is brilliant with everything else & completely supportive of me in life in general despite being sex starved & tired with me keeping him awake when I can';t sleep etc etc etc. Bless him.

Right, that's my rant over for the month, lol.

On a good note, well, I assume it's a good thing; my booby leaked last night for the first time!!! :) And only 75 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited/scared/happy/impatient!!! :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Hope everyone is having a good day. I was on an early shift at work today and I think my body is trying to tell me its had enough. Really struggled the last hour of the shift...and by the time I got home I was totally shattered and my whole bump just ached so I went to lie down and ended up sleeping for an hour and a half. I am on a weeks annual leave now and have Occupational Health tomorrow so we will see what they say. Only 3 weeks left after I go back but just don't know if I can do it lol.


----------



## lindak

Hey , Hope you are all having a nice sunday ! 



Kte said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I keep thinking I need to clean the nursery, I really need to get washing all the clothes and blankets etc, I feel tired now but i'm worried I will have even less energy soon, or that when I start 'nesting' I will have far too much to do!! I was thinking the same as Neon, those having to look after kids whilst carrying need a medal, I don't know how you do it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I feel the same .. Its just getting the motivation to do it ! I think Il get some done next weekend only back from hols and feel like I need another holiday ! My little sister is stayng next weekend so will be nice to do it together. I dont know what I need at this stage I think after I hang stuff up and get them organised I will have a better idea...........


----------



## Nij

I keep thinking about cleaning the nursery when I have finished work, but then feel like I should be waiting for you so we can do it together, but by the time you home, dinner eaten i am so tired i couldnt even clean a toy let alone a whole room!


----------



## Nij

FlIp, that was in reply to


Kte said:


> I keep thinking I need to clean the nursery, I really need to get washing all the clothes and blankets etc, I feel tired now but i'm worried I will have even less energy soon, or that when I start 'nesting' I will have far too much to do!! I was thinking the same as Neon, those having to look after kids whilst carrying need a medal, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## littlekitten8

God I totally agree. I only have Harri every other weekend and its hard enough work! Dont know how people do it all the time. I am just cooking roast potatoes and veggies cos OH is bringing home some roast sirloin beef from work which was left over yummy. Its the most lovely meat. Feeling a little better now. Phoned my mum for a chat and then had a shower which has helped. Still feel absolutely knackered though and have to be at the hospital at 9am urgh.


----------



## Kte

There is nothing worse than coming back from a holiday and needing one again! But glad you had a nice time away LindaK. I felt the same after my last mini hol at the beginning of this month, thats it now until maternity in October :( Oh well! 

(I will hold you to that Nij)

Finally got the forum back after OH's rampage, he has decided he doesn't want to miss out on B&B as if I am not on here I am usually chatting about something I have read. 

Had a little panic earlier, only had a faint kick this morning and was eating all sorts to get LO to move and felt nothing - so just before I got into my relaxing bath this eve, I realised I was too stressed as I had not had a strong kick or movement all day. I called the hospital and got to speak to a MW called Emma and duty, she was really calm and helpful. She said I should drink some cold water and jiggle LO about to see if I can get a reaction, but either way call her back in about half an hour. 

Thankfully this worked! I was so relieved but felt a little daft! Earlier I had tried to wake LO but to no avail, at least Babybean woke at an opportune moment! I was quite happy to be told off with kicks for disturbing LO's sleep. 

Hope eveyone has a pleasent evening :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Kte - its worrying when you dont feel them moving isnt it? Yet today I cant stop him moving lol. Hes been kicking me in the same spot since 6.05am and now it hurts lol.


----------



## Kte

It is! It was horrid, no more scares LO please!! 

I'm glad he is being good and reassuring for you now, he must be trying to make it up to you! 

Lol - You can't be mad when they do tho, its like when your in first tri and you just feel sick all the time, yet when you don't feel sick then you would rather feel sick as it's a good kind of feeling sick! iykwim!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol I know. I cant bring myself to be cross with him cos I dont want him to stop moving again lol. It is getting quite sore now though lol cos he has literally been kicking me in the same spot for hours and hours. Just waiting for OH to get home now. I'm starving and he is certainly letting me know he is hungry too!


----------



## helz81

Hi all, havn't caught up yet,quick post from me as Im abit depressed tonight as my son has been playing up all day. In the end he got sent to bed really early and he cried himself to sleep:cry: I hate hearing him cry but OH made us stand our ground and not go to him so he learns a lesson (hopefully!) So Im not feeling happy so Im lurking more than posting really. And Im back at work tommorow after having a week off so thats not helping my mood..I just know everyone will make comments to me like oohhhhh arn't you big now, and can't believe how big youve got since I last saw you just last week :growlmad:


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening girls and bumps:flower:

Helz it does get annoying when people keep telling you how big ur getting doesnt it, like oh I hadnt realised!!!
Was in town shopping yesterday and a couple of ladies in differend shops said when are you due, when I said 10 weeks they were shocked, it is my 3rd so am alot bigger this time round.

The weather here today has been shocking, we got soaked going to get DS2 some new shoes this afternoon and dont think it has stopped raining yet, not good for my growing washing pile:dohh:

My house it like a tip at the mo, new carpets are booked to go down in bedrooms, landing and stairs a week tomorrow so hubby is trying to get babies room decorated aswell as stairs and landing, hate the mess but know I will love the end result and then I can actually start preparing for this baby:happydance:

Off work for 2 weeks now, apart from the boys will probably drive me up the wall some days I am really looking forward to not having to be up, ready and out the house by 9am, back for 4 weeks then finish:happydance:

Have a good week girls and catch you soon x


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls...

Helz81 - Don't feel guilty for sending DS to bed, when he's been naughty. If he's anything thing like my DS was/is, he tends to play up more when he's tired or eaten something he shouldn't have (sweets are a bugger..) I'd much sooner send him to bed to sleep, so he wakes up in a better mood. As I don't think it's fair constantly telling him off when he can't really help how he's behaving. After a sleep he's in a better mood and not as naughty... It's better than having a grotty. naughty child all day, and they've not needed to be smacked etc...

Oh well best get sorted for work... Time's running away again...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Have to say 27 weeks today :wohoo: 3rd tri

Gosh i'm in shock i've made it to here. 

Spent most of yesterday evening vegging in front of star trek and fell asleep trying to watch the final of the tour de france. Nothing planned for today other than some tidying and tv watching :rofl:


----------



## sam76

congrats maffie!!!!!!!!!! Yipeee xxxx
Well im off to work yet again!!!! roll on Friday!!! ha ha


----------



## Kte

Morning all

Congrat's Maffie :happydance:

Hope you get to enjoy your first day back helz81 and your feeling better :hugs:

littlekitten - maybe he was trying to keep your tummy quiet if you were so hungry lol Hope you got something nice in the end.

I feel all groggy this morning, I have aquired a nice mouth ulcer and a headache. Hopeing my mood doesn't put LO off, I need some more wriggles and kicks today, I have had a few more so I am not too worried but I am keeping an eye on them.

At least it is quiet at work (most of staff are on holidays) although sometimes that can drive me bonkers as it's harder to get stuff done as no one is around to finnish off jobs! Just had a nice :coffee: 

My internet is soooo slow today too, typical!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Kte - yes I had a lovely dinner of roast beef, roast potatoes, carrots and sugar snap peas. 

Well my trip to Occupational Health was very successful lol. She has declared me unfit to work so I've got to go to the GP this week and get signed off for the last 3 weeks before my maternity leave. So relieved cos now I can concentrate on the move and getting all packed up lol. Busy day today cos we are off to hand in the paperwork for our new house and then we are taking DSS to indoor play centre to burn off some energy. Have a good day girls.


----------



## Maffie

Have fun at the play centre littlekitten. Good news about work too.


----------



## MrsO29

Great news about work littlekitten!

I am also glad to see I am not the only one starting to hurt all the time, and get mouth ulcers etc. I woke up with a sore throat and sore head, and am starting to feel really run down. Only 85 days to go :happydance:

DD is off school for another 3 weeks, and starts Primary 1 in August. It will be nice to get a few hours to myself again before baby comes!

Hope everyone has a nice week, especially those of you still working. I don't know how I did it with my dd! 

:hugs:


----------



## eswift

LK - Guess it's worked out well going to see OT, couldn't have planned to get the time off; at least you can use it wisely. But at the same time don't do too much...

Mrs029 - The rest of the holidays will fly by I'm sure, at least you get to ease DS into school before babe arrives... My DS is so looking forwad to being a big brother, but he's still expecting babe to come out ready to play football and climb trees... He's in for a big surprise... But I don't know any other Mum's with new babies, and I've no real way of showing how small and helpless they are. I'm sure he'll be fine aventually...

OH and I brought all the remaining baby stuff from my Grandparents yesterday, so I've plenty to wash and put away in it's new home. I'm going to have a nap 1st before doing any of it. Hopefully I'll manage to get most of it done...

At least it's something I can plod on with rather than having to rely on everyone else to do lifting etc for me...


----------



## Nij

Kte, you can hold me to it - i would do it now, but it is something I think we should do together.......will you all please stop talking about food - i am starving, but nothing is staying in.


----------



## h702

afternoon. 

thats good news about your work lk.

i feel pretty rough today, didnt sleep well and have had lower back pain since last night :( 

only 6 weeks left to work til i start my hols/maternity. cant come soon enough!! .. although that does mean labour will be here then too.. eek!!! 

third tri is full of people having had their babies, its getting exciting and very real.


----------



## colsy

Gosh, all you lucky lasses out there with just a couple of weeks to go until mat leave ... I've got ten weeks to go yet (assuming nothing unforeseen happens!). I'm planning to work until a fortnight before due date. But then plans have been known to go awry;-)

Still, the Revenue have confirmed in writing that I am entitled to maternity allowance (I don't get statutory, cos I'm self-employed) and I've also just had my HiPG confirmation letter -- both things done very efficiently, I have to say.

xx


----------



## florabean1981

LK- glad to hear you can chill out now without having to worry about work. 

Maffie- congrats on making it to 27 weeks & into the 3rd tri. :) As of 1st august, will ALL the Bumpkin ladies be in 3rd tri??? (my maths sucks, lol)

I didn't go into work today, which peed my boss off. Feel utterly lousy & I kinda left her in the lurch, which I feel so guilty about, but there was no way I could manage a 10hr shift today... I slept in till 1pm, so I obviously needed the rest.
My last day at work is 18th august (I'm using up my 22 days annual leave then going straight into maternity leave in mid sept) & it cannot come any sooner! I ache constantly, feel really run down, have much bigger concerns in my head & I am sooooo sick of every single person I come into contact with asking me personal questions about the pregnancy, my size, my bodily functions, plans for the future etc... 
I think being pregnant has made me much more sympathetic to other pregnant people & I really hope that after the baby, I remember this the next time I stare at a persons bump and ask silly questions that aren't really anything to do with me, LOL!

God I hate Mondays.......

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## florabean1981

colsy said:


> Gosh, all you lucky lasses out there with just a couple of weeks to go until mat leave ... I've got ten weeks to go yet (assuming nothing unforeseen happens!). I'm planning to work until a fortnight before due date. But then plans have been known to go awry;-)
> 
> Still, the Revenue have confirmed in writing that I am entitled to maternity allowance (I don't get statutory, cos I'm self-employed) and I've also just had my HiPG confirmation letter -- both things done very efficiently, I have to say.
> 
> xx

I was planning on working right through till the week before, but my body begs to differ, which is why I chose to use up my leave etc before hand... I am now thanking the heavens I made thsat decision, hehe.
I too only qualify for maternity alloowance. Sooooo not looking forward to my wages dropping to a 3rd of what they usually are. I'm gonna be broke for the rest of my life I reckon! (Unless OH suddenly does get the job he wants, in which case I will never work again! :) )

Hoping my HiPG goes into the bank in the next coupl of days- posted it last week. From what people have said, they seem to only be taking a week to get it all sorted, which is cool.


----------



## Kte

I'm flexing one day off tomorrow and then that is it until I take some holiday from 12 Oct (oo must remember thats my friends birthday too) which is two weeks before due date. Taking maternity leave from the 24th which is the due date - so long as LO doesn't get any early ideas! I'm only on maternity leave until 15th January as after that my pay gets cut in half and there is no way we can take that kind of cut! So I am using up pretty much the rest of my holiday up until the end of Feb so I can be with LO for longer, except 3 days which will have to last me until end of Aug 2010!) and going back to work full time on 1st March. I'm looking forward to October arriving soon but I hope the rest of that time goes a bit slower!!

What do you do if you self employed Colsy - do you get someone in as a temp to do your own work? I never really thought about leave if your self employed.

:hugs: florabean1981. 

I'm feeling a bit more perkier this afternoon, got lots of envelopes to stuff so feel like an office junior again :rofl: It prob best I am at work today as OH is off ill so don't want his nice bug. Day off tomorrow too as it's my birthday so thats why I managed to flex it off :D

Thats sounded really yummy littlekitten! Especially the sugar snap peas, I have a thing for those at the moment too! Great news about work too!

Thanks Nij, yes I think we should :D Even though I feel super tired when I get home I would be gutted if you had done it all. 

Hope you have a nice week too Mrs029 :thumbup:

:hugs:h702

Enjoy your nap eswift :sleep:

Right back to those letters . . . !


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone 

Well made it to 28 weeks so happy :happydance: bring on 32 wks!
Just been looking through preg notes does anybody elses look like theyve had them a year? you should see the state of mine had to sellotape them cause theyve ripped had about 10 additional pages added for consultants to write notes. Still havent got any numbers on there for labour ward or clinic but leaving it like that until i go to my next appointment and show them then.
Its going to be boring for me now until he arrives as not allowed to do too much and isnt really fair on the kids but would rather they have there mum around then in hospital. 
Can i ask where you all had your oct bumpkins blinkies from the one thats says its a boy or girl/suprise etc? thanks x


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> What do you do if you self employed Colsy - do you get someone in as a temp to do your own work? I never really thought about leave if your self employed.

Guess it all depends on what your business is. Me, I'm simply stopping work for a while and have informed all my regular clients - then I'll get in touch with them again once I want to start working again. I'll stay in the general loop by checking my office email and phone messages every few days, and I'll keep my clients up to date with baby pix etc.


----------



## Kte

Mumof42009 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well made it to 28 weeks so happy :happydance: bring on 32 wks!
> Just been looking through preg notes does anybody elses look like theyve had them a year? you should see the state of mine had to sellotape them cause theyve ripped had about 10 additional pages added for consultants to write notes. Still havent got any numbers on there for labour ward or clinic but leaving it like that until i go to my next appointment and show them then.
> Its going to be boring for me now until he arrives as not allowed to do too much and isnt really fair on the kids but would rather they have there mum around then in hospital.
> *Can i ask where you all had your oct bumpkins blinkies from the one thats says its a boy or girl/suprise etc? thanks x*

Im sure someone posted them in here, will be quite a few threads back now and I can't remember who posted it but they are defo in here somwhere :)

(Congrats on 28 weeks btw - I also added that in your seperate thred)

Thank Colsy, was just wondering.


----------



## florabean1981

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kte! :) Have a great day :happydance:


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kte! :) Have a great day :happydance:

Thank you :D


----------



## florabean1981

I thinki it might have been baby.love that posted them along with the codes... It was quite a while ago now tho... At worst, you could right click & save one to your desktop, then upload it to photobucket to get your own code & add it to your sig that way??? (not sure if that would work, but it might)


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks Hun will try that, Happy Birthday for tommorrow Kte xx


----------



## Kte

Thanks :)


----------



## MrsO29

This is the code for a boy (take out stars)

[*IMG]https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/its-a-boy.gif[/IMG*]


----------



## Maffie

Happy Birthday for tomorrow kte :cake:

Just started clearing my craft room (aka the nursery out) Managed to bag up 1 sack of rubbish but im struggling on what to do with everything. I used to own a craft business and all the stock thats left and my craft supplies need to go but all that listing on ebay is too much :dohh:

I wish the bedrooms in this house were better sized we have 2 decent sized bedrooms which one is ours and the other is for OH's kids when they visit the next one down is for guests/cimputer which means the box room is the nursery. Arrrgh I want all the stuff gone and I want to move house!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Happy birthday Kte! :flower:

Colsy, I've been off since May but it's starting drag now! At least I officially start on ML next week (will have some holiday before that seing as I've taken none since April when the new year kicked in!!) but I officially go on Leave on Monday......woohoo...I'll actauly have a legitimate reason for being off, not just 'stress' :shrug: which according to all my F&F is 'skiving'. :growlmad: Shame you can't take more time off, but I suppose the bonus of working for yourself is that you'll have a lot of flexibility when you go back. Got to be a good thing! 

I'm having a weird day. Hubby and I had a lovely day yesterday. Just chilled out, had a nice dinner and talked about stuff. Since we got back off holiday it's been non-stop and it was nice to just chill out yesterday! 

Got loads to do today though now. I hate mondays, even at home! :dohh:

Hope we all had a good weekend and have a nice week everyone. We have our 28 week MW appointment on Thursday. Hoping to get all my paperwork sorted.....I've had nothing yet! :growlmad:


----------



## Kte

Thanks Maffie - love the cake!! 

How about sticking the craft items on as a job lot for wholsalers and carbooters in one big swoop?

:hugs:



Thank you too Aimee-lou, for some reason it won't let me thank you ?!? Hope you get some chill time :D


----------



## Nij

Kte said:


> How about sticking the craft items on as a job lot for wholsalers and carbooters in one big swoop?

LOL as soon as I saw that thread about craft room/nursery I was dreading you offering to buy it all lol


----------



## Kte

Nij said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> How about sticking the craft items on as a job lot for wholsalers and carbooters in one big swoop?
> 
> LOL as soon as I saw that thread about craft room/nursery I was dreading you offering to buy it all lolClick to expand...

If we had the room I would have but we are still clearing out ourselves!!


----------



## Maffie

Nij said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> How about sticking the craft items on as a job lot for wholsalers and carbooters in one big swoop?
> 
> LOL as soon as I saw that thread about craft room/nursery I was dreading you offering to buy it all lolClick to expand...

I literally have hundreds and hundreds of things. I dont think I could do it in one lot as there is probably a few thousand sheets of papers, 100s meters of ribbons, loads of stamps, inks argggggg theres so much.

I've told OH im keeping a load of stuff for me in case I get back into crafty things as I dont want to sell all my machines and dies.


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> Nij said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kte said:
> 
> 
> How about sticking the craft items on as a job lot for wholsalers and carbooters in one big swoop?
> 
> LOL as soon as I saw that thread about craft room/nursery I was dreading you offering to buy it all lolClick to expand...
> 
> I literally have hundreds and hundreds of things. I dont think I could do it in one lot as there is probably a few thousand sheets of papers, 100s meters of ribbons, loads of stamps, inks argggggg theres so much.
> 
> I've told OH im keeping a load of stuff for me in case I get back into crafty things as I dont want to sell all my machines and dies.Click to expand...

True, if you get the craft bug again then you will be mad you sold it all and had to start again! Eventually you will be able to make stuff with your LO as well :)


----------



## Nij

Maffie said:


> Nij said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kte said:
> 
> 
> How about sticking the craft items on as a job lot for wholsalers and carbooters in one big swoop?
> 
> LOL as soon as I saw that thread about craft room/nursery I was dreading you offering to buy it all lolClick to expand...
> 
> I literally have hundreds and hundreds of things. I dont think I could do it in one lot as there is probably a few thousand sheets of papers, 100s meters of ribbons, loads of stamps, inks argggggg theres so much.
> 
> I've told OH im keeping a load of stuff for me in case I get back into crafty things as I dont want to sell all my machines and dies.Click to expand...

Ribon, now there is an idea........
Thats half the battle, space versus practicality - its a big toss-up.
Luckily both Kte and myself have little crafty/arty bugs, so were both understanding abotu eachother hobbies.


----------



## Maffie

I know OH cant moan about stuff as the dining room is currntly a bike store as we have no garage at this house. We are both keen cyclists but we currently have the tandem in the shed my road, mountain and commuter bikes in the dining room. OH's 4 bikes in dining room not to mention his racing bike is currently sat in our bedroom and the folding bike is in the boys bedroom :dohh: we need a garage. At least I can do all my clothes drying in there and keep the fridge and freezer in there too. :rofl: we have an undertsanding letting agent!


----------



## Nij

Maffie said:


> I know OH cant moan about stuff as the dining room is currntly a bike store as we have no garage at this house. We are both keen cyclists but we currently have the tandem in the shed my road, mountain and commuter bikes in the dining room. OH's 4 bikes in dining room not to mention his racing bike is currently sat in our bedroom and the folding bike is in the boys bedroom :dohh: we need a garage. At least I can do all my clothes drying in there and keep the fridge and freezer in there too. :rofl: we have an undertsanding letting agent!

jesus, and i thought we needed a garage urgently.........but not as bad as you guys


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: I know we are bad.:blush:


----------



## eswift

Hmm not sure if anyone else would find the following useful...

I've just been on the phone to working tax, whilst talking to the lady I enquired about what to do when I start Mat leave. She said that when you start Mat leave they stop counting £100 a week of your wages for each week that you're on Mat leave for regardless if it's the 26 weeks or if like me company pays for longer. 

I was like wow! That's a large part of my wages, it'll make such a big difference for us. Plus you get extra money too for there being a new babe in the house once babe arrives... They can work it out for you now, if you'd like them too. I was really pleasantly surprised...


----------



## aimee-lou

I thought you couldn't do it until after bubs was born. I may give them a call next week when I'm on maternity. Good to know.....


----------



## eswift

I thought it would help out, even those who will only get MA... Well, I'm sure you know how much of a difference it'll make... I just kept saying, that's alot of money to gain in my pocket! Think she thought I was nuts, Talk about struggling with pregnancy brain. Couldn't have a nap, so totally out of it... Made those silly phone calls that needed doing...

Booked a trip around the local hospital, bit of a joke really. Yes! I'm moaning, I'm getting quite good at it... They've closed the maternity unit at the local hospital only offering painkiller free births now, the next nearest one now is 30 mins away and they next after that is about an hour. I thought I was making an informed decision by choosing the local one, as my last labour was 36 mins. As Mum & Dad live 5 mins round the corner, thought it was a good decision until they've moved all the other services; maybe it's old age but I'm rather concerned now incase anything does go wrong... 

After a why are you wanting to come here, where do you live, why aren't you going to the others? Aventually they allowed me to book a trip around the ward as they too agreed that with the previous history, I was making an informed decision and hopefully the unit will be open fully and working fully staffed. Although it's not planned until after my due date... 

I'm feeling rather ill informed at the moment, I guess 10 years since DS and being older, and having anxieties about the whole thing, new baby, labour, DS with Babe, the house etc isn't helping... Mum was on that she had similar feeling when she had my sister, as I was 3 LOL and she suddenly had to start with a tiny new baby again... She did make me smile, as DS does probably everything for himself now and it's been a bloody long time since I breast fed him or changed his nappy... Gotta love her...


----------



## littlekitten8

Happy birthday for tomorrow Kte!

Went and bought some moses basket sheets, cotbed sheets, and a nightlight/torch thing for DSS today. Can't believe how much they bloody cost!! Also got some nursing bras cos they were in the sale. So all I need to buy now is some more dark pants, a pair of PJs and some slipper socks for my labour bag. And the moses basket and the bumper etc for the cotbed. And then as far as I can figure out we are all done!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Muchly disappointed......I have just been on entitledto.co.uk and apparently we can get £12 a week! :shrug:

Better than nowt I suppose!!

LK - Well done on getting close to the end of the marathon of shopping that is required! We still have to get a few things but priorities have gone elsewhere! Baby had a bed to sleep in, clothes to wear and nappies and bottles, everything we can get closer to the time. I also need to buy the worlds supply of maternity towels etc to go in my maternity bag.....oh the glamour!! :blush:


----------



## Maffie

Looks like i'll be entitled to about £20 per week in tax credits.


----------



## Kte

Thank you Littlekitten :D

May have a look at the tax credits thing later but my brain is not in gear at the mo for figures! Anything extra to what we worked out will be a bonus!

Having to take the cat to the vet tomorrow for the snip and she has been banned from food now due to the op - however this is driving her bonkers which in turn is driving me bonkers!

I feel so unorganised having not even started a hospital bag, or even having a bag to start! Im wanting to stock it with stuff by using my HIP money and I get my form on the 5th Aug so I think I will make a list then I can just get everything then.


----------



## Maffie

Kte I realised I need to buy a bag for my labour bag. I kinda keep an old sports bag semi packed at the moment with keep ending up in hospital, but want a new bag for baby's arrival.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well James' bag is officially packed. It has a pack of nappies, a packet of cotton wool, a little tub of sudocrem, 2 emergency cartons of Aptamil, 3 tiny baby vests, 3 newborn vests, 3 newborn babygros, 2 tiny baby outfits and 2 tiny baby babygros.


----------



## Nij

littlekitten8 said:


> Well James' bag is officially packed. It has a pack of nappies, a packet of cotton wool, a little tub of sudocrem, 2 emergency cartons of Aptamil, 3 tiny baby vests, 3 newborn vests, 3 newborn babygros, 2 tiny baby outfits and 2 tiny baby babygros.

this should be made a sticky somewhere somehow! Very useful.


----------



## Kte

There is one in 3rd tri section!

I agree Maffie, something new for when LO arrives, I know its not essential to have something new but I would like something new, it just seems to fit with the event!

Great idea about the emergency cartons Littlekitten, didn't think about that one.


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls,

Well I've had a interesting couple days ... Felt crampy low down this weekend .. kinda like that heavy feeling you get when your period is due? and just generally nausea and very tired. (It kinda sucks cause I've had loads of energy and felt great until now) 

I called the OB to see if this is normal and this stage and was expecting to just be told to rest and drink a load of water, but they wanted me to go in and get checked. Kinda threw me a bit "Where are you?" "at work?" "ok I need you to come in" "What NOW?!" lol I'd only been there an hour! 

Long and short of it, Cervix is still nice and closed, but she's at +1 so that's whats making the pressure and crampy feeling. Shes laying on her side, so her back/butt is facing my left arm and feet my right arm. 
The sickly feeling /exhaustion is because I'm anemic so have to take iron (ick) 

Oh and I've been told I'm not allowed to wear my rings anymore cause they are getting stuck on by midday lol. 

She's still really active in there, moving all the fricking time. I had a feeling she had gone down a bit because I (and not to be gross) can now feel her hiccups kinda around the pubic hair region and her kicks have got lower.

I've basically been told to rest and take it easy. I finish work in 3 weeks anyways :happydance: I still have this feeling she's gonna be here at the start of September.

Other news, my sister went home on Saturday so I been kinda bummed and down. Was crying today for no reason at all other than I just felt kinda sad lol. I'm sure the tiredness has something to do with that.

Maffie ~ Happy 27 weeks :) I LOVE star trek! When I was waiting for my visa to come thru and was basically stuck in the house, I watched both TnG and Voyeger .. the whole LOT twice over haha.
Your craft stuff .. what kinda of stuff do you have, anything scrapbookie? I have a craft room! :)

Kte ~ Ack I hope you feel better soon.

LK ~ Glad they are giving you some extra time off.

H702 ~ I thought that regarding the 3rd today also. Everyone is popping! Its so nice to see some good news in there after the sad events of the last few weeks.

Btw if any of you have not seen it, go check out SB22s journal about Baby Alex. She's so beautiful and doing really well. Its surreal to think that there's a baby in me at the moment as developed as little alex. I love the updates, makes me more excited!

Flora ~ I couldn't agree more. I'm so looking forward to finishing work because I won't have to answer the same pregnancy questions over and over each day. I know they mean well, but its tireing! 

Mumof4 ~ Congrats on 28 weeks!! (It was Baby.Love who posted the blinkies)

Hey to all you other girls.

ok, dinner.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya girls!

I havent had a chance to catch up on wkend posts yet, hope all is well!
Nursery Furniture arrives today!! :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Chaos i'm the queen of scrapbook stash :rofl: I think I have maybe 5000 sheets of 12x12 paper if not more. I had loads left from when I closed my store. Most of what I have is scrapbook/card making related. I used to run crops and classes over here.

Does sound like Autumn marie will make an early entrance..... i've told my boy it might be fashonable to be late but it's so not necessary :lol:

Honeyshine what furniture have you got? My mum has deided I need a new cot. I was going to use the one Joseph had (OH's youngest) we bought it for the weekends he was here but went into a bed after about 6 uses. Mum keeps saying to me but this is your first!

Not sure what i'm doing today, probably more cleaning. I seem to be getting the cleaning bug. Have an electrical safety inspection at 2 as well :dohh: I hope they turn up on time the gas one was about 6 hours late.


----------



## sam76

Morning all, hope were all doing well, i have a midwife appointment this morning, yipeee i will get a hour of work too!!!! hope everyone is well


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone is ok.

Chaos- wow, I have a feeling James is going to be a September baby too lol. Especially cos my whole family cept my nan will be in Florida for 2 weeks! 

I have my growth scan today at 1.20pm so we will see if it is him that is big or whether I'm measuring so big because of excessive waters. I wonder if they will do anything if it is all waters? Surely it cant be good for him to be squished by that much water!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Maffie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Chaos i'm the queen of scrapbook stash :rofl: I think I have maybe 5000 sheets of 12x12 paper if not more. I had loads left from when I closed my store. Most of what I have is scrapbook/card making related. I used to run crops and classes over here.
> 
> Does sound like Autumn marie will make an early entrance..... i've told my boy it might be fashonable to be late but it's so not necessary :lol:
> 
> Honeyshine what furniture have you got? My mum has deided I need a new cot. I was going to use the one Joseph had (OH's youngest) we bought it for the weekends he was here but went into a bed after about 6 uses. Mum keeps saying to me but this is your first!
> 
> Not sure what i'm doing today, probably more cleaning. I seem to be getting the cleaning bug. Have an electrical safety inspection at 2 as well :dohh: I hope they turn up on time the gas one was about 6 hours late.

https://www.babystyle.co.uk/zFurniture%2009.htm its the one called oaklands - im hoping to have nursery finished by tmrw (ish) so Ill post piccies in my journal for you to see.

Oh and my 4d scan on Friday was the most amazing experience of my life (so far) we got 20mins of Bam Bam showing off to Mummy and Daddy and over 30 photos! :cloud9:


----------



## Nij

I like the Oslo, but I am not too sure I would like the price that much TBH.

Looks nice the oaklands, but wouldnt suit the room........cant wAit to see pics of yours


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay - my linen trousers from Next arrived just now. They are black linen trousers and god are they comfy. Tried them on to see if they fit and havnt taken them off again lol. Cant wait for the other pair to arrive now cos I ordered a pair in khaki as well.


----------



## Maffie

My nursery is going to be quite empty. It's a tiny room so want to have a new rug and the cot and not sure what else i'll want in there. Maybe a small set of drawers. Clothes ar egoing in guest room I think.


----------



## littlekitten8

We are very lucky. The room we will be using as the nursery in our new house is a good size double so we have plenty of room for his cotbed, chest of drawers, wardrobe and nursing chair (courtesty of the Ikea chair I had at uni lol). He will be sharing his room with his older half brother so thankfully there is plenty of room for toys!


----------



## Nij

In our nursery we have a cot, changing 'shelves', wardrobe and bed-side table. It is full of baby stuff though.


----------



## Nij

*Our nursery so far -*

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4055.jpg
As you walk through the door, the changing table thingy, book shelves, all changing equipment, bouncer and soft toys.

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4056.jpg
Into the room, the wardrobe and bed-side table (will come to the rest later on).

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4058.jpg
https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4057.jpg
Looking back out towards the door, the cot, two moses baskets (one for our room and another for the living room), coats hung on the door and the mobile already fitted onto the cot.

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4059.jpg
The pile of stuff, a silver cross pram/buggy, a graco (iirc) pram, two car seats, changing bag, a bit of two toys for the living room (one of them where they lay on their backs with a load of dangly thingys) and a easy view for the car.

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4063.jpg
The boarder, the walls are actually magnolia, but the light in the room made the camera go a bit fuzzy.

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4064.jpg
https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4062.jpg
https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4061.jpg
Set of pictures, with a room temperature display (if it go below a 'safe' temperature the tempetature is shown in blue, and if it goes above, then it shows red! Obviously green means perfect).

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk23/Nij48/DSCF4060.jpg
The best purchase of my life, 99p in a B&Q sale, and I love it.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Goodness me, everyone is so organised with their nurseries!! Ours isn't really going anywhere - we have stripped the walls and prepared them, picked the paint out and put the dust-sheets down......then we went on holiday! :winkwink: lol

Hope we're all ok. Chaos....take it easy. You don't want that little girl making too early an entrance on you! 

Bubs has had a quiet couple of days. I get kicks throughout the day but nothing like the major kicking sessions I've been experiencing. I've also been feeling a bit light-headed and sicky.....have the MW on thursday so will speak to her about it then as I'm sure everything is ok. (As i type this I've just had 4 different kicks and punches before anyone starts to worry!) It's a pretty exciting time for us at the moment - Hubby and I are a bit sickly at the moment so I wont go on about it, lets just say that all this 'lovin' can't be good for baby! :blush: Plus it takes our minds off our money problems! he he :blush:

On the plus side, my appeal meeting is confirmed as the 17th August. I got my holiday pay etc sorted and I will starting my holiday on the 5th August for 13 days and then start my ML on the 24th August. I will therefore be on leave until the 21st May 2010!!! Woohoo!!!! It's taken some time but we got there eventually! :thumbup: Lets just hope that the Appeal etc gets sorted. Plus they're only paying me holiday pay up to end of September so I can hand my notice in on my birthday!! :thumbup::happydance: What a birthday present!! :happydance:

I'm in such a good mood guys....think I need to calm down, get a drink and a muffin and chill out a bit! :kiss: Have a fab day everyone!!


----------



## eswift

Wow!?!? Talk about putting me to shame... My Nursery currently has my bed in LOL... 

It does have Babe's wardrobe in, nappy box and an blanket box full of cot/moses stuff. I am trying tho, I am hoping in the next couple of weeks we can get our room finished and then we can move out of babe's room...

Work was hard today, although there was not too much post I ended up with horrid back ache... But all the seats in work are stools with no back. Didn't get much chance to ease it... Boss did take pity on me, he sent me home early...

Off to see the midwife today, oh what fun... Wonder how long she have me waiting today and if she'll tell me I'm fat again? Been an average of 45 mins... I do hate being kept hanging about...

Just ordered some essential oils for the reusable wipes, been quite pleased with the nappies and wipes that I've brought. OH laughed at me yesterday, as I'd washed all the nappies that we have and made them up. All the terries have been made into new born nappies, and I've made all the shaped nappies up too. All stored in sealed boxes ready for being moved into the babe's room...


----------



## helz81

We haven't even got a nursery for little man :cry: We have the room in the house but untill my lazy dad realises that we need the attic bedroom clearing of all his crap,my daughter can't move bedrooms. Little guy can then have her old bedroom,which is right next to mine and hubbys.
Well, last day in 2nd tri for me today, and weve decided on a middle name now :happydance: His name will be Ethan Lewis. Weve been saying it for a few days now and we just love it,it's just right :cloud9:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Loves,

Well today I feel a bit better, still totally shattered, however I feel that's something that is going to last for the next 10 weeks lol.

It feels odd not wearing my rings. I keep thinking they've fallen off or something.

Maffie ~ 5000 :shock: I have about 50 to 100 hahaha and I thought that was a lot! I keep trying to talk the hubby in to a wishblade alas we can't justify 500 bucks on it atm. BOO!

Sam ~ How did the app go?

LK ~ Let us know about the growth scan.

uh oh ... someone just got the hiccups. It feels like my hoo haw is hiccuping :rofl:

HoneySunshine ~ Share the 4D pictures!! :) It made me fall totally in love with Autumn. I put one in a frame on the mantal. 

Nij ~ Nursery is looking good!

Aimee ~ Glad your mood has improved. Its great you have a date for the appeal. 

Autumns Nursery is about done. There's a couple more things I wanna make for it before I take pictures. I want to get 4 6x6 canvas' so I can paint them then I am going to make 3D butterfly/Bees/Flowers to go on them (To keep with the pooh theme)
I also need to get a cream throw for the blue rocking chair, I just aint found one I like right now. 

The crib/changingtable are in decals are on the walls, mobile is up. I decided not to paint it because I don't want the hassle of having to repaint it, I figured the decals/canvas' would be enough. 

Ok I'm late for work. 2 weeks 2 days!!!! :)


----------



## Maffie

Chaos I nearly bought an electric machine to cut things with cant rmember name of the one I was going to get but I have the big shot and sizzix machine. Alot of my paper is from when I had a store. 

Well feeling pretty rough today. Very sickly feeling and feel beyond tired!!! Actually fell asleep for an hour but still feel a little rough. Don't think the junk I ate earlier helped.


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok so we areback from the growth scan... and I am p****ed off and very confused. The bloke rushed through the scan...said there is a normal amount of waters...that his head and belly measurements are fine but that his femur length is very small. He said that its probably not correct as that doesnt suddenly tail off. Which left me wondering why he hadnt measured it again! James's estimated weight is 2lb 7oz which is normal for 28 weeks. So why in the hell if I dont have excessive waters, or a big baby, am I measuring so big. So I'm currently feeling rather down in the dumps cos I feel like its just me being fat.


----------



## Nij

Cheers Chaos - it has looked pretty much like that for about 3 months - just been adding the baby paraphinalia (sp).


----------



## h702

lk - sorry it was so rushed. you would think he would check that measurement again wouldnt you! the last few growth scans ive had, his femur length has been either way above average, and then the next one below average so maybe it is just a rough guide? if he thought it was a problem he would surely have said something? Do you get another growth scan soon? hopefully it will be a different sonographer and they will explain things better. i get my next one on thursday, ill be 28w+5 wonder what he will weigh then.

xx


----------



## jo_79

littlekitten8 said:


> Ok so we areback from the growth scan... and I am p****ed off and very confused. The bloke rushed through the scan...said there is a normal amount of waters...that his head and belly measurements are fine but that his femur length is very small. He said that its probably not correct as that doesnt suddenly tail off. Which left me wondering why he hadnt measured it again! James's estimated weight is 2lb 7oz which is normal for 28 weeks. So why in the hell if I dont have excessive waters, or a big baby, am I measuring so big. So I'm currently feeling rather down in the dumps cos I feel like its just me being fat.

Sorry to hear he rushed it - sounds like the woman at my last scan :(

At least he's bang on for 28 weeks thats good, i think people just carry differently, some big, some tiny and looking at your pics its certainly not fat plus you started showing quite early if i remember :hugs2: you look good.

Im off to get measured today, get my anti d and have bloods, i already know im anaemic cos i was in hospital last week but they decided to let me wait till i see MW to get iron tablets??
Be interesting to see what she measures me this time, Sam was already weighing 3lb at 28 week scan and my stomach measured 2.5 weeks ahead at last MW appointment. Im not worried though as long as he comes out all ok. I was small with both pregnancies before but both weighed average weights when born.


----------



## Maffie

LK I would speak to the midwife and explain how the scan went and you would like someone to go through it with you.

At my 23 week scan everything was measuring a day ahead but the femur was measuring 2 days behind. They said it was nothing to worry about and only a discrepancy of a week mattered?

I have a scan next Monday (28 weeks) so i'll be interested to see what happens. 

I'm sure i've read on here people measuring bigger/smaller due to their height. I'm only 5'2 I am a plump lass which is one of the reasons why i've been booked a growth scan. Even though I dont carry much of my excess weight on my tum :dohh: I look small for my number of weeks but mw told me it's fine as it's just the way i'm carrying.


----------



## aimee-lou

Quiet time for bubs is over.....s/he has just been kicking non-stop for the last 20 minutes. It must be tiring!:dohh:


----------



## Maffie

Think mine is having a quiet day too aimee


----------



## aimee-lou

Mine seems to have one quiet day followed by one 'bouncy' day - used to be there was a clear pattern to it all but I think I've learned to sleep through the morning kicks (5-6am usually) which means I miss the majority of kicking. Sure it will change again. We're probably just growing!


----------



## Maffie

Mine worries me when he's quiet I have regular times in the morning, afternoon and evening. Started getting night time ones too now. My afternoon ones not happened today.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I have the consultant appointment tomorrow so I will certainly be voicing my concerns. Feeling a little better now. Had a cry and got out my frustration so now I am a little calmer. Just wanting to get the consultant appointment over with now. Will be going home to Bristol to stay with my parents for a couple of days after I finish at the hospital so that will be nice.


----------



## eswift

LK - Sorry to hear that the scan was rushed and not as reassuring as you'd have liked it to have been. Hopefully the consultant will be able to put your mind at ease...

Maffie - They're a pleasure to feel moving about, but at times a sudden stab at times can make me jump... OH keeps helping me off the sofa, as baby keeps sitting just in the wrong spot...


----------



## lindak

LK - Hope app with consultant goes ok for you and puts your mind at ease.

Had routine app this morning in hosp and doc told me that baby head was down and that he is meausing perfectly ! Heard baby heart beat so was really happy leaving. I have a private scan booked for sat so I cant wait to see baba again ..... 

Baba's kicks are getting so strong that I also jump sometimes I get them a lot in my right upper ribs and they hurt ! Im sure I will miss them though once I have him.......

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Hope you get things sorted when you see the consultant LittleKitten :hugs:

In fact, :hug: to all those who need them :)

My LO doesn't seem to have a kicking pattern either :( Would put my mind at more of an ease if they did! I'm happy so long as I have felt movements and kicks, some days they are stonger than others, I think its just where LO is as to how well I can feel them. They seem to move about alot trying to get comfy!

My little cat has come back from the vet and she is all sleepy and cuddily bless her, I feel so mean sending her for the snip but it's for the best, she has been desperate to play outside for ages so in a few weeks she can now.

Feeling tired, I could just go to bed, not done much today either which was supa nice!


----------



## lucilou

Hi All,

Sorry not been around much - in the last 6 weeks I've had two weddings, two holidays and a serious amount of jet lag! All done now though and am starting to wind down at work - only 6.5 weeks to go, then 4 weeks off before my due date! Yippee!

Hope everyone is doing ok and you'll forgive me for not reading everything to catch up - you girls can talk!


----------



## Anababe

Hi girls

Sorry im too tired to catch up tonight just popping on to see how your all doing!

Glad ive got a new laptop now so should be around more :)

Not much to update here, baby moving around loads now and im getting quite uncomfortable. Especially when he moves right up in my ribs! 

Not long to go now!

:hug: for everyone! Will catch up tomorrow!

xx


----------



## bonfloss

I seem to have missed loads in a couple of days!! Had check up with midwife yesterday, I am measuring nearer 28 weeks so mind at rest as keep getting told how 'tiny' I am. Also lovely to hear the heartbeat. 

Had breast feeding ante natal class today - was interesting and useful. Out of class of 25 there were only around 10 people but could be due to 2nd timers or holiday period. 

Hope everyone well.
xx


----------



## eswift

morning all. Midwife was 30mins late again, i'm doing fine. Had bloods taken and iron to be checked too, due to hospital issues. Measuring 29weeks, not too much difference. Quite happy i'm not back there for another 6 weeks. Have a lovely day, hope we don't have too much rain;)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all well OH was up at 4 as he had an early start today and I couldn't get back to sleep. Just watching the news and shocked how much rain we have due to come, do they not realise its nearly August!!!! I didn't want it too warm but i've got some gorgeous summer dresses to wear yet :rofl:

Hope the holidays were good lucilou


----------



## florabean1981

question:
How much reduction in movement would be considered reduced movements??? In the past 24 hours, I've only felt my LO move 4 times... and I mean move, not kick, like he normally does & I'm starting to gtet worried. I can't sleep either n my boobs hurt. Should I call my midwife, or would that be a bit OTT? Sorry, just dont wanna be one of those paranoid mums, but at same time, dont want to just brush it off, iykwim.


----------



## Anababe

Morning :)

Florabean - I think they like to know LO is moving around 10 times a day. It is where i am anyway, talk to you midwife if your worried hun. But im sure LO is fine and just having a rest :hugs:

Hope your all ok today! 

xx


----------



## Maffie

florabean1981 said:


> question:
> How much reduction in movement would be considered reduced movements??? In the past 24 hours, I've only felt my LO move 4 times... and I mean move, not kick, like he normally does & I'm starting to gtet worried. I can't sleep either n my boobs hurt. Should I call my midwife, or would that be a bit OTT? Sorry, just dont wanna be one of those paranoid mums, but at same time, dont want to just brush it off, iykwim.

Hi hun yesterday I only had a couple of morning movements then had a few good kicks in the evening, no where near my usual. If I dont get any kicks this morning i'm ringing MW. My consultant said any reduction from what I kow as my norm is a reduction. Hope that helps.


----------



## sam76

Hi , i asked this question to my mwife and she said at least 10 times a day, you should feel kicks or movement xxx hope this helps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

:hugs: florabean.

Might be best to contact the MW anyway to put you mind at ease, you might feel silly but its so worth it.

I only felt one movement last sunday and that was it for ages, I called the hospitaly number we were given as I couldn't reach the MW then. They told me to lie down for half an hour after drinking a cold glass of water and see if that does anything, call them either way and if nothing to go in. I was so worried but thankfully it did the trick, I had tried allsorts, food etc to no avial but I think becasue I was doing somthing by speaking to someone about it I wasn't as stressed and so that helped, iykwim.

Im sure they have phone calls all the time x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Florabean I was told to have a bath, an ice cold drink and to lie on my side for 15mins if I was worried about reduction in movements :hugs: hope this helps


----------



## Mumof42009

Florabean1981 eat or drink something cold or sugary if this doesnt help then i would ring you mw. Have you tried to wake baby by pressing you stomach that normally gets them moving? 
Anababe love your horse :hugs:


----------



## thrussell

hiya all i'm due on the 1st. this is my 5th baby so if anyone wants to ask anything i will do my best to help.


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. I'm so tired today. Had to drive DSS home last night so I was on the road for 4 hours...then had to wait for OH to finish work so didnt get to bed until 1am. Then had to get up at 8am to take OH to work so that I can have the car to go home to Bristol til Sunday. Have the consultant at 2.15pm and then getting straight on the motorway and driving home. Should only take me about an hour and 10 minutes thank goodness.Then going to have a few lazy days being spoiled by my parents and my nan lol.


----------



## thrussell

littlekitten8 said:


> Morning ladies. I'm so tired today. Had to drive DSS home last night so I was on the road for 4 hours...then had to wait for OH to finish work so didnt get to bed until 1am. Then had to get up at 8am to take OH to work so that I can have the car to go home to Bristol til Sunday. Have the consultant at 2.15pm and then getting straight on the motorway and driving home. Should only take me about an hour and 10 minutes thank goodness.Then going to have a few lazy days being spoiled by my parents and my nan lol.

hiya hun where r u from as i'm in gloucester so bristol not to far away


----------



## littlekitten8

I live in Oxford right now but used to live in Yate.


----------



## Kte

After all that madness have a great time being pampered LK! :thumbup:

My teeth are really hurting me today, I don't normally have problems with them, I guess it just due to the pregnancy :shrug:

I have some odd ailements at the moment! :wacko: When I get tired my legs start to twitch, I have this uncontrollable urge, there was a thread in second tri ages ago about it, but the last few nights I have had some weird pains in my legs. Mon night my bones in my legs really ached all the way down, then a bit later I felt like I had cramp in my right leg but it wasn't exacty cramp, it happened again last night too and it woke me up :shock: My muscle was so tight, when I tired to ease it and lay my leg flat it kind of wanted to curl to the side a bit!!! Weird!


----------



## Chaos

Kte said:


> :hugs: florabean.
> 
> Might be best to contact the MW anyway to put you mind at ease, you might feel silly but its so worth it.
> 
> I only felt one movement last sunday and that was it for ages, I called the hospitaly number we were given as I couldn't reach the MW then. They told me to lie down for half an hour after drinking a cold glass of water and see if that does anything, call them either way and if nothing to go in. I was so worried but thankfully it did the trick, I had tried allsorts, food etc to no avial but I think becasue I was doing somthing by speaking to someone about it I wasn't as stressed and so that helped, iykwim.
> 
> Im sure they have phone calls all the time x

Do you know what does the trick for me? Crunching ice in my mouth. Never fails to wake her up.

It may sound strange, but up until 29 weeks it was like how you described for me. As soon as I hit 30 weeks Autumn has not sat still. Its like that little bit of weight on her bones made all the difference in me feeling her. She still don't wake me up at night with movement (thats all down to my bladder!) but during the day shes always on the move.

Ice, Ice, Ice! :) :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well I've been up since bloody 3am. I refused to get out of bed tho. My whole body just felt like it was gonna over heat! I was laying there in just me underwear with the fan blasting down. Insomnia sucks!

LK ~ Sorry your app was so crap :hugs:Hopefully the consultant can shed light for you.

Lindak ~ I was thinking this about missing kicks once Autumn is born...

Kte ~ Hows your cat today? Can you get to the dentist to be checked out? It should be free. Re leg cramps .. I DETEST Charlies Horses. I get them every time I stretch out at the moment if I point my toes. I have to try and stretch with my toes towards the ceiling! I've been getting really achy finger joints the last week or so. OB says its down to the swelling ... you had any swelling in your lower legs/ankles?

Lucilou ~ Welcome back! :)

Anababe ~ :wave:

Bonfloss ~ Glad you had a good appointment!

Eswift ~ Grr @ midwife. I hate it when others run on a schedule as if no one else has a place to be.

Maffie ~ Re the rain, tell NC that also! We had a *massive* thunderstorm last night. Battered my poor plants. BOO. Ah well will save me watering the grass for a few days :)

Regarding reduction of movement ~ My OB told me at my 29 week appointment I should feel her at least 4 times an hour. Well she does this most the time, but I personally thing that every baby is different and it should be classed on "outside your normal pattern of movements" cause sometimes Autumn goes to sleep and will only move 1 or 2 times an hour, when she's awake, its like I got 13 hopping bunnys in there. She gives me a near breakdown when shes sleeping though, I'm getting the doppler out, crunching ice ... she's gonna pay me back when she's here and keeping ME awake at night haha.

Ok best get some brekkie.


----------



## littlekitten8

When I was in delivery suite last week they told me I should feel 10 movements in a day and if I didnt then to get in contact with them.


----------



## HoneySunshine

I doubt I get 10 movements a day :shrug: maybe they happen when Im asleep?


----------



## littlekitten8

Maybe they do. They dont have to be big kicks though. James doesnt do very many big kicks now...but lots of wriggling around....feels a bit like gas again like when I was first feeling him only a little bit stronger. Dont think he has quite so much room now lol.

I've got period type pains in my back this morning. Not sure what thats all about but its making me very uncomfortable. Had to hoover the stupid house again this morning. Got another viewing at 5pm and I'm going home so had to make sure it was all clean before I leave cos my housemate is bloody useless and wouldnt think to hoover when she gets home from work. Or would be like 'Oh I was too tired'. Grr.


----------



## Kte

Sorry to hear about the sleep loss Chaos :hugs:



Chaos said:


> Mornin' Girls,
> 
> Kte ~ Hows your cat today? Can you get to the dentist to be checked out? It should be free. Re leg cramps .. I DETEST Charlies Horses. I get them every time I stretch out at the moment if I point my toes. I have to try and stretch with my toes towards the ceiling! I've been getting really achy finger joints the last week or so. OB says its down to the swelling ... you had any swelling in your lower legs/ankles?

They are horrible aren'y they!! I do get a little swelling around my ankles thinking about it. It feels wrong to get them what I haven't been active, must start stretching before bed!

She is fine thanks, loving all the sympathy and fresh meat! Funnily enough our other two cats haven't tried to steal any, think they know she is recovering, normally is evey mog for themselves!

This is smokey, she is really tiny but just over a year old, she is the one who just had the OP. (I tried to add a small pic but the link it just not playing right for me today!)
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/Kitty_fantastic_o/Smokey.jpg

These are her 'older brothers' Bandit and Fluffy (Fluffy has always had funny ears)
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/Kitty_fantastic_o/BF.jpg


----------



## eswift

Kte said:


> After all that madness have a great time being pampered LK! :thumbup:
> 
> My teeth are really hurting me today, I don't normally have problems with them, I guess it just due to the pregnancy :shrug:
> 
> I have some odd ailements at the moment! :wacko: When I get tired my legs start to twitch, I have this uncontrollable urge, there was a thread in second tri ages ago about it, but the last few nights I have had some weird pains in my legs. Mon night my bones in my legs really ached all the way down, then a bit later I felt like I had cramp in my right leg but it wasn't exacty cramp, it happened again last night too and it woke me up :shock: My muscle was so tight, when I tired to ease it and lay my leg flat it kind of wanted to curl to the side a bit!!! Weird!

Just a suggestion, I was suffering from twitching legs and cramp; but in the last 2 weeks I've increased my dairy intake. Which seems to have worked a treat. Not sure where I read it (but I remember it as if you suffer with cramp trying increasing your dairy intake...) , but It has worked for me. 

As I don't have much dairy in my diet (milk doesn't agree with me too well, and I really can't stomach much) However, I was waking up with cramp every morning; at stupid O'Clock and OH was getting really crabby too. As well as my legs being really sore.. Having Cereals and milk for breakie, cheese and yoghurt later in the day, so not had to increase it too much, but it's helped. 

I still get a few twitches in the evening but no cramp, I've put the twitching down to no naps and being over tired... LOL but who's body wouldn't rebel when you're having to get up at 4.30am? OH is up from 4am so I'm awake then anyway... But not sure why, I'm struggling with catching a nap, can't get comfy or things just pop up...:dohh:


----------



## Kte

Thanks eswift, I will try although I have been eating so much cereal, one for breaksfast and even one before bed, then drinking milk at 2am when I wake up when OH goes to work. Mind you he was off sick the past few days so I didn't do this and that's when things seem to have gotten worse! Plus must be the broken / lack of sleep too! I'm like you, once OH is up for one reason or another I just can't seem to get back off again.

Will hunt down a cheese sandwich for lunch . . . :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Hope we're all ok. Sorry to read about the aches and pains etc we're all getting. My hubby reckons the wet weather can't be helping as I seem to seize up on an evening. We've tried to make me drink more and take some exercise in an evening but he's been on lates this week and not been getting home until 9pm! I have been giving us soup for tea each night as I'm fed up of OJ and Squash. Before being PG I hardly drank at all and I find it hard to stick to the 2l a day! 

Hubby is day off tomorrow :happydance: so I have all the cleaning to do today....for some reason I love vaccuuming at the moment! :wacko: So it's not a chore really. lol. He's back home at 9 and then not back in work til 0630 on Friday! Woohoo! We have the midwife at 9.30 tomorrow too so I hope everything is ok....baby has already used my ribcage as a punch bag this morning so I think we are ok! Also the sicky feeling has gone and my apetite is coming back...actually ate a sausage sandwich this morning.....most I've eaten in one go in 3 days! I had a good talk with hubby as I was getting a little bit over-whelmed by everything and it's done the trick.....I'm a lucky girly :cloud9:

Anyhoos......Love to everyone. :hugs: You're all the best!


----------



## MrsO29

Hi all,

We went to the beach yesterday which was nice, but the car ride (even though it was only 1 hour there and 1 hour back) was agonizing for me. My back was killing me and I just needed to pee all the time. No more long car rides for me!

It's also our 7 year wedding anniversary today, but hubby is working away until the weekend :(

I have my 28 week m/w appointment tomorrow.
Does anyone know if it is every 2 weeks yet or will the next one be 32 weeks?


----------



## jlosomerset

Afternoon girls and bumps!!

I'm tired:sleep: yesterday we went for a walk on Exmoor, it was hard work carrying the extra weight but the boys loved it.

DH had to be in hospital for operation at 8 this morning so we were up at 6!!
He had to have a plate and pins taken out of his ankle, fortunately it is done in day surgery and he was first on the list so we are home again now and I'm trying to do my nurse bit, LK think you had better give me some tips, I'm not very compassionate!!!

Re. the leg cramps I find that eating a banana before bed does the trick for me.

This weather is just awful, I had bought some lovely summer maternity clothes and doesnt look like going to get a chance to wear any of it:nope:

Hopefully we have a lazy rest of the week, the boys have gone to stay at Grandmas until Saturday unless they play up in which case they will be home tomorrow, DH is off until Monday week with his ankle too.

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all

Not feeling myself was sick earlier then fell asleep. Very weird. Just going to hasve some lunch to see if that perks me up.

Are all receptionists at doctors dragons? They either seem to think they need to know why you want something so they can decide or they are rude..... 

I think i've been lucky cramp wise not had it for a long time. I wonder if it is linked to dairy as I eat lots and lots of dairy, seem to be eaten much more in the last few weeks.

Also noticed this week my hair has gone horrid. It's so dry and fragile but I have a feeling thats the drugs im on and not the pregnancy.


----------



## eswift

MrsO29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We went to the beach yesterday which was nice, but the car ride (even though it was only 1 hour there and 1 hour back) was agonizing for me. My back was killing me and I just needed to pee all the time. No more long car rides for me!
> 
> It's also our 7 year wedding anniversary today, but hubby is working away until the weekend :(
> 
> I have my 28 week m/w appointment tomorrow.
> Does anyone know if it is every 2 weeks yet or will the next one be 32 weeks?

I had my 28 weeks check up yesterday, next one is in 6 weeks and then from there it's every 2 weeks. Hope that helps:flower:


----------



## colsy

MrsO29 said:


> I have my 28 week m/w appointment tomorrow.
> Does anyone know if it is every 2 weeks yet or will the next one be 32 weeks?

My 28-week check is also tomorrow (although I'll actually be just 2 days shy of 29 weeks). According to my list of dates, my next check should be at 31 weeks, and then every two weeks after that, so I think it depends a bit on your midwife/NHS trust. (As it happens, my midwife is only at the surgery every two weeks, so going from a 28-week check to a 31-week check won't actually be possible, but there you go.)


----------



## thrussell

i'm every 2 weeks now i'm 31 weeks 2moro.


----------



## eswift

Guess that the care does vary greatly depending on the health authority that you come under...

I said it earlier in the month and I'll probably say it again... 

I definately feel less informed now, than I did at 20; when I had DS. The choices of courses available and the information handed out by the the midwife, the confusion and closure of the maternity ward doesn't help.

After talking to a friend of mine today, who works for the hospital about the ward closures (maternity & childrens ward and special care baby unit) there's hell on about it. As it's not just the town people complaining, it's also those like me who live in the countryside too... Logic just doesn't explain the decision that the minds that be have made... Although it's only temporary it seems to be such a mind baffling one to have made... It will and must affect more than just me... As it's all 3 wards, so it not just 1 group of people... Plus friend mentioned that the trust is paying for all the staff to travel to the larger hospital where the units have been moved to until end of Oct. So it's not just ambulances that could be tied up, it the extra cost the trust is paying out etc, surely it is a health and safety risk too? As I say I can't understand it...

Maybe just maybe I'll wake up one morning and I'll understand their reasoning, without any concerns or doubts...


----------



## bonfloss

MrsO29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We went to the beach yesterday which was nice, but the car ride (even though it was only 1 hour there and 1 hour back) was agonizing for me. My back was killing me and I just needed to pee all the time. No more long car rides for me!
> 
> It's also our 7 year wedding anniversary today, but hubby is working away until the weekend :(
> 
> I have my 28 week m/w appointment tomorrow.
> Does anyone know if it is every 2 weeks yet or will the next one be 32 weeks?

I had midwife on Monday and I was 27+2 although measuring nearer 28 weeks. She doesn't want to see me again until 6 weeks so will be around 33/34 weeks - seems a bit scary but if any probs I know she will see me.
I am in Fife in Scotland.
xx


----------



## pip holder

:wedding: Happy Anniversary Mrs and Mr O29 :happydance:

Kte - how cute are those babies!!!

Flora - how did you get on about the reduction in movement chick? Have you spoken to anyone yet? Let us know :hugs:
I had this last week, even got the doppler out THEN my OH went onto nights - (this means I struggle to sleep on own as am a massive wimp) and I found out when all the fun happens, OMG had a belly like a nightclub with all the dancing going on from 2am :happydance: Hope this ain't a sign of things to come after birth. 

Been to chiropractor again - have had 'cupping' done, feel like Gwyneth Paltrow :rofl: :rofl: got a back and arse full of bruises but hey I can actually walk for a change.
Hope everyone ok :kiss::hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls.

Well we didnt go for a 4D scan as we over spent BIG time :blush: yesterday we went and got the last few bits ie: Nappies/wipes/formula.. Plus after talking we decided we wanted a 2nd pram for quick trips and for use as a stroller when Freya is bigger.. we came to the decision that we would get a Silver Cross 3D at some point in the future.. But then last night we found a bargain on ebay and brought it :rofl: So that meant no scan as we have bills to pay after our big move... 

Congrats to all reaching milestones today.. it's getting close girls isnt it?! lol. 10 weeks friday and Freya will be born!! 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## sam76

hello babylove, hows the new house??? so whats your new pram like then? hope everyone is well too xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Hey Sam x

The house is lovely and so much bigger, my OH is painting the nursery tonight so i can dress it tomorrow :happydance: then i will pop some pics of her butterfly nursery on for you all to see.
As for the pram :blush: its lovely, and i can use it as a pramette from birth so will have a choice everyday between that and my Freeway lol... I really am a pram-a-holic arent i!?! I will get pics of all Freya's things tonight and tomorrow and show you all when i put the nursery pics on. 

How are you hun? x


----------



## sam76

yes im great, keep getting a dead leg, mwife says its where George is lying xxx
Nursery Furniture arrives on Monday so i cant wait too
Cant wait to see Freyas room xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

baby.love - You'll have to get the pic's on here so we can all see how great it looks...


----------



## lindak

baby,love you seiously need to see someone about that pram addiction !!


----------



## Anababe

Hi

Hope your all well!

Baby.love - look forward to seeing the pics. I havent even bought my pram yet lol! Cant decide what i want :roll:

Im so tired, ive been back and forward from the farm today seeing my horse. Shes not very well bless her, gota get vet out tomorrow so another early start and long day on the yard.. ah well it keeps me busy! lol

xx


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

What a good nights sleep I've had. Certainly feel better than I did yesterday... My Mum has given me cold again, cough cough cough... Doesn't take long with coughing until morning sickness starts again. Bugger... At least it's only cold... Mind you I've lovely red rosie cheeks, that much so OH asked me if I was teething... Cheeky!?!

Only today and tomorrow at work, then I've the weekend off... Thank goodness... The house needs a complete blits... Gonna collect DS from Mum & Dad's on Friday and together we can set too, even if it takes all weekend; it'll be a job well done... If I manage a nap today, might make a start after that...

Oops is that the time, best get sorted for work...


----------



## HoneySunshine

Morning all, I hope youre all well!

Baby.Love, yes you do need to see someone about your pram addiction :rofl: where do you keep them all?? :rofl:

If anyway is interested then Ive posted some of my 4d pics and nursery pics in my journal so as not to take up space in here :kiss:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all x

I cant help loving prams, since having kids prams are like shoes to me iykwim?! As for storing them.. at the moment they are upstairs but when Freya comes i will have to put them somewhere else. 

There will be a small delay in nursery pics as we have decided to put new flooring down in there, we are off out today to see if we can get an offcut for the room. If not we are gonna put laminate down as we have a HUGE pink rug for her room anyway. So by saturday Freya's room will be done. 

Right i am off to get sorted for another day of trawling the shops & unpacking xxx TTFN :kiss:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, enjoy ur day shopping babylove, cant wait to see the pics, hope everyone else is well, the weather here is awful and now im off to work yet again!!! roll on 4 weeks till my Maternity starts xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ill count down with you Sam!


----------



## lindak

Oh maternity leave I cant wait !!!!!!!!!! its only 9 and I am already havinh a day from hell.....


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well felt rough yesterday so got checked out, baby is fne but I was running a temp. Been told it's most likely a bug but they sent urine off just in case. Told rest fluids and paracetamol. A mw I was speaking with said movements reduce when the mother is poorly.

I think today will be another relaxing do nothing day, I have GTT tomorrow and have my growth scan on monday I cant wait to see baby again.


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

It looks like bedtime here, so dark! Nice thunder and rain too :rain:

What kind of bargin pram did you get in the end baby.love? I got a second hand Silvercross 3D from OH's friend, but there is no liner and mattress with it - trying to get a spare one from Silvercross website but they just havent replied :shrug: I will keep at them

Well, I think I overdosed on dairy yesterday :rofl: and thankfully I only had my twitchy leg that I get when am too tired, no funny cramps or pains so I will be keeping an eye on what I eat over the next few days and making sure its defo that!

:hugs: for all those who need them


----------



## Maffie

I seem to be upping dairy with Rachels organic forbidden fruit yogurts...oooh they are scrummy.

While at hospital yesterday I had the not so nice joy of sitting next to the most horrid couple. The girl was sl*gging off her her (the father of her baby) and saying to her new man 'yeah I had that downs test to check it aint a f**** mong like its dad. I was so upset and angry. They then went on to insult disabled kids for about half hour. I was fuming (OH has a disabled child - deaf and AS)

I so enjoyed when she was sent home getting told nothing they could do for her and she then started swearing at the nurses saying she'll take some stronger than paracetamol if they dont help her.

Kte I think we must be under the same storm I couldn't believe how loud that thunder has been today. 

Baby.love you are a pramaholic for sure my one and only pram comes in 8 weeks. I cant wait :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

I just dont get how its fair for people like that to have kids - sorry if thats harsh, but really??

Makes me sad :cry:


----------



## Kte

I agree - especailly when you come across the lovely people on here TTC. It's not right how that poor kid will be brought up :( Makes me so mad! My sis's friend had someone call round to her house the other day and they had been out clubbing until 5am (that same morning). She had driven to my sisters friends house and commented on how wrecked they felt and that they shouldn't be looking after the 18 month year old, so she was obviously still drunk and had driven there with and 18 month old in the car. I just wish my sis friend had of anonamously called the police or something but she didn't think too. Madness.

Thanks Maffie, they sound yummy! I wanted something a bit different other than cheese and milk, I don't mind drinking lots of milk but too much cheese can't be a good thing surely, so they sound perfect! The storm was crazy, haven't seem one like that for ages!

Just got my email back from Silver cross customer services for the spare part I asked about a few days ago


> I can advise that the 3D Liner and Mattress can be ordered as a spare part, however this is subject to availability. The total cost will be £40.00 inc P & P

:saywhat: I suppose I shouldn't grumble, even that plus the price I paid for the pram will still be a bargain - hope they are available now though!!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls,

Just got back from B&Q where we got some beautiful Oak laminate for Freya's room.

Kte, for my 3D which came with a new Ventura carseat i paid £94.. It came with everything apart from an apron for the carseat. the whole system is immaculate and i really like it :) They look so small and cute and snug.

Well its time to go touch up some paint work and thenn sort out the flooring... TTFN x


----------



## Bingers

Hi

Had 30 week midwife appointment yesterday and apparently I am measuring small so have been booked in for an urgent growth scan at 2pm this afternoon. Am sure all will be ok as the way they measure is not excatly scientific but will be glad when I know for certain all is well so fingers crossed!


----------



## Maffie

Hope the scan goes well bingers, let us know how it all goes.

Just got booked on antenatal classes left it a bit late as she had to squeeze me in for the October classes ooops :dohh: The midwife was lovely about it though, super helpful.


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> Just got back from B&Q where we got some beautiful Oak laminate for Freya's room.
> 
> Kte, for my 3D which came with a new Ventura carseat i paid £94.. It came with everything apart from an apron for the carseat. the whole system is immaculate and i really like it :) They look so small and cute and snug.
> 
> Well its time to go touch up some paint work and thenn sort out the flooring... TTFN x

WOW that is a bargain!! 

Good luck for your scan Bingers :hugs:

Glad you got in for some classes Maffie - at least all the info will be fresh in your head!


----------



## lindak

MAffie - They sound like horrible people !! I hate that. God love the child. Hope you are feeling a bit better soon and glad you got your classes sorted I start mine on 12th aug actually really looking forward to starting them because I feel so clueless at the moment.

Baby.love - really looking forward to seeing your nursery ! cant wait to get stuck into ours.

bingers - good luck with you scan.....

I have my private scan on sat to confirm the gender even though we seen baba's bits I just want to be 100% because of so many people being told the incorrect sex. And here in Ireland you only get one scan so really looking forward to seeing baba on sat.
:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon girlies. Man I really must remember not to not log in for 24 hours ever again lol. Well the consultant appointment went quite well. She measured me again and I'm now measuring 27cms pmsl so she reckons the midwife measured funny or that James was led in an odd position. After being transverse at the scan he was laying breech yesterday! I have a GTT next Thursday because of my PCOS and the glucose in my urine last week. Although my urine is now clear again so I think its was probs to do with the UTI. Have another growth scan and consultant appointment at 32 weeks which is 2 days before I move house so will be my last at the John Radcliffe before I am transferred to Stoke Mandeville. Feeling alot more relaxed now cos he is growing normally on the scan and they are still keeping a close eye on me. 

The drive down to Bristol wasnt too bad. Managed it in an hour and 45 mins even with the torrential rain. And the weather here today has cheered up this afternoon so the sun is actually shining woohoo. Its so nice to be home and have my parents fussing over me lol.

Bingers - good luck with your scan hun. Hope it all goes fine and that its just the midwife measuring funny like me.


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh and Jlosomerset - tell him to man up lol. Nah just give him lots of fluids and snacks. Make sure he doesnt try to eat a big meal today as hes likely to throw up after a general anaesthetic. He will be grumpy for 48 hours so just ignore that lol. Other than that theres not much advice to give lol.


----------



## MrsO29

Hi all,

Just had my 28 week m/w appointment and everything is well.

Got bloods taken, heard h/b, bp ok, and he is head down!
I also remembered to ask all my 100 questions I have been saving up!!

My hospital provides babygrows for the time they are in and nappies and milk woohoo!! I am not going to have to take 3 bags after all :)

Also that is me on fortnightly appointments now.

Have a nice day :)


----------



## eswift

Kte - I got the carrycot etc off ebay, including delivery I paid £30... Might be worth looking on there 1st, the one I got was BNIB. I was very pleased, in total my pram cost £50.

I've had an awful day, I've even called the mw. I was feeling fine 1st thing, got into work and wham I felt awful. I was so tired, felt as if all my energy had upped and gone, and generally felt urgh! I went to sleep after leaving work after only 2 hrs. I slept for 3 hours, got up to get lunch; I ended up with such a fright as I then started bring blood up... I freaked!?!? 

Been told to have paracetamol, take plenty to drink and try eating, not to go to work until next week. If I still feel crappy to call dr tomorrow, just to keep peace of mind, if babe stops moving about I'm to go straight to the hospital. Babe's been very active so don't think that's the problem. Maybe just maybe it just a lurgy I've picked up, mw tired to tell me it could be swine flu... I'm not convinced... Hoping to feel better soon, and not to be sickly again... fingers crossed...


----------



## florabean1981

Hey all, thanks for the advice re reduced movements. I ended up calling the midwife in floods of tears because no matter what I tried, bubs just wasn't moving & managed to convince myself that I'd managed to kill my own baby because I'd cleaned the oven the other day. Dramatic, I know, lol.
Anyway, turns out baby is fine, heard heartbeat etc & as soon as the nurse started prodding my tummy, he started having a party in there & kciked the hell out of my right ribs & stuff. Talk about a relief. I cried again because I was so happy & was like, don't you dare scare me like that again Mr!
They've told me to take it easy for a couple of days & said it might be a good idea to keep a 'kick diary' to keep a vague track of his movements & if I'm at all worried, just call in, which was reassuring... I took yesterday & today off sick from work & I only have 19 days till I go on annual leave. I literally cannot wait. 
Baby is moving more today, thankgod. I think maybe because I've been feeling a bbit run diwn, he is too & maybe that's why he's not miving so much? He still definitely moves more at night time tho, so I am never gonna complain about his kicks keeping me awake or anything- if he ever stops kicking me at night, I think I will die of panic, lol!

Anyways, thanks girls. :)

Hope everyone's doing okay & is looking forward to a nice weekend. I have training at work this weekend, which means all I have to do is sit & listen to some lady talk at us for 8 hours, lol. Better than being run off my feet actually working, lol!

Ooh, and I just noticed, I'm 30 weeks tomorrow. Wow. Kinda mind blowing how quickly this is going. 10 weeks... 10 weeks & I'll be a mummybear. So cool!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww eswift hope you feel better soon hun. Sure its probably just a sicky bug youve picked up. If you are retching alot then you can burst a little blood vessel in your throat which is why you bring up blood.


----------



## Kte

Thanks eswift, I will have a look when I get home as ebay always crashes on my work PC! Get well soon :hugs: x


So glad you got sorted florabean :thumbup:


----------



## Bingers

Back from scan and all fine thank goodness! Definitely some dodgy measuring by the midwife! She is weighing 3.9lb so bang where she should be on my growth chart so all that worry for nothing! Was good to see her again too but hopefully I won't need to see her again till she here as I don't want anymore scares! 

Hope all those who are feeling under the weather feel better soon and thanks for your kind messages earlier. Defintely helps!


----------



## florabean1981

glad all is well with your lil girl Bingers :)


----------



## Chaos

31 weeks today! :happydance: 9 weeks, can you freaking believe it?!

Less than 2 weeks till I'm done at work! This month is a good month haha.

LK ~ period pending type pains was what I was getting over the weekend. OB said its because the baby has dropped down some and is causing pressure down there.

Kte ~ Your kitties are just adorable!

Mrs029 ~ Congrats on you anniversary :)

Jlo ~ How's the hubby doing today?

Maffie ~ Are you feeling better today?

Re Drs visits ~ The OB wants to see me every 3 weeks now and then when I hit, I think its 35 or 36 he wants to do weekly ones.

Pip ~ Don't you just LOVE adjustments. I had one yesterday. Do you feel the cupping has made any changes?

Baby Love ~ Looking forward to seeing the nursery :)

Anababe ~ Hows your horse doing today?

Honeysunshine ~ The nursery is adorable. I like how you have a sink in there. 4D piccies are amazing :)

Bingers ~ I'm glad everything went well :hugs:

Ok off to work.


----------



## colsy

Saw m/w this morning. Baby is now almost upside-down and my bump is measuring fine for my dates, so my little worries since my meeting with the locum m/w a couple of weeks ago are now allayed. See her again in four weeks (when I'll be 32+) and then it's every two weeks I think. Booked on to some very local parentcraft classes - not cos we're desperate to do yet more antenatal classes but because these ones are specifically for people who live in our valley, so we should hopefully meet some more locally based expecting couples than we've managed to meet so far.

The rain is peeing me off and I am now not all wishing that I was in our village carnival parade on Saturday. OH will be on the pub float, getting wet and cold, but all I have to do is stand under a brolly and watch (and prob get wet and cold!).

STILL trying to source a mattress to be used as a big cushion for my done-up piece of furniture - clearly 70x130cm is a very unusual cot-bed measurement.


----------



## littlekitten8

Colsy - Mothercare have a 70x130cm mattress. Costs £105 though.


----------



## h702

hi, had my growth scan this morning. He was still looking grumpy on the photos!!! but he's doing well, right on track. weighs 2lb 15 which they said is where he should be now. dont get another scan for 4 weeks!!! dont know how i will last that long, im used to getting them at least every 2 weeks :( still at least once that 4 weeks is over ill only have 5 weeks til he is here for real :)


----------



## Maffie

Colsy this shop do foam matresses made to measure.

Could you not use foam thats the size you need?


----------



## Maffie

ooooh I have a scan dead on 28 weeks how do I find out how much he should weigh?


----------



## littlekitten8

Maffie - try this https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/chart/


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Colsy this shop do foam matresses made to measure.
> 
> Could you not use foam thats the size you need?

I could use foam, and that's the route I'll have to take soon if I don't source an appropriate mattress. However, my needlework skills are not the best, so I was hoping to get a proper cot mattress that's got an integral cover to save me a bit of hassle. I make lovely cushion covers and am just managing to work out curtains, but the idea of making a three-dimensional mattress cover is a bit beyond me!


----------



## Maffie

My mum recently recovered all the foam for a van to motor home conversion and I was surprised the design she used looked really easy. She measured material for the top botton and sides of the foam but made them too big. Then stitchs them all inside out and then when turned the right way round she used piping on all the edges. I was surprised how good it looked. Not sure if that description makes sense. It may of been mum making it loo easy she is arty and did dress making for years.


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> My mum recently recovered all the foam for a van to motor home conversion and I was surprised the design she used looked really easy. She measured material for the top botton and sides of the foam but made them too big. Then stitchs them all inside out and then when turned the right way round she used piping on all the edges. I was surprised how good it looked. Not sure if that description makes sense. It may of been mum making it loo easy she is arty and did dress making for years.

No, that does make sense. I can see exactly what you mean. I won't be doing piping (blimey!), but I can see how you'd make the covers. I think I'm just being a wuss and that I should at least give it a go. Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 
Had mw appointment today and she measured me im measuring 31 weeks! I have a growth scan next week so i will see then if she has it right or not. Im not seeing her again now until 35 weeks thats if i havent had him by then cause ive got hospital appointments every 4 weeks now until i have him. My oldest came down with swine flu and had a fight to get the tamiflu she had been given by the flu line my nearest centre was 6 miles away and they expected me to get there with my dd1 who was throwing up to pick it up :growlmad: i fianlly got them to sort it out and got it dropped off, im just hopeing the rest of us dont come down with it now.
Baby.love looks like we are both addictied to prams ive changed my mind 4 times already! Ive had in excess of 50 with my dd3 :rofl:.
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Maffie

I've never been measured but am still getting growth scan. I know my bump is small looking but I think consultant saidI needed growth scan as I am overweight therefore at risk of bigger baby and having the vq scan a couple of weeks ago can make baby small.


----------



## lindak

I was measured yesterday and doc said everything bang on .. I am really curious as to the weight ? Wonder if they can tell me this in my scan on sat ?


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

Thanks for your well wishes... Feeling rather urgh, just had a hot bath; I at least smell much better now. OH has had to go to tesco's on his own, only need a few bits (he took a list) even then he's called home already... Men!

I've called work about tomorrow, OH says I'm to take thing very easy. He's doing corn on the cob for tea, I know not the best idea when ill, but it what I fancy... As well as smiths chip sticks... My diet is so full of crap at the moment it's embarrassing... As I'm not feeling too well I've had very little today... Starting to feel hungry now though, but still don't want much...

Colsy - It's a good idea, about the mattress, I'm not sure if Boyes have a store near you. But at ours they do moses basket mattresses and if I remember rightly they do cot mattresses too, if not they do foam cut to size; you could cover..


----------



## dom85

Hi ladies, seems to be lots of bugs going around, hope everyone gets better soon.

I've still not got internet at my new place, the phone line went in on Tuesday but apparently I have to wait 3 days to order broadband so the engineer can do the paperwork :saywhat:

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week :( I saw my new consultant today and she is lovely, much better than the horrbile man I had before. I've got to have a growth scan in the next week and again at 34 weeks to make sure he doesn't get too big, but he will be coming early anyway. I didn't know that there is a higher risk of stillbirth if you're diabetic when you're pregnant the longer you're pregnant for so they induce you at 38 weeks. They'll have to keep an eye on him once he's here but my sugar levels are looking good so far so hopefully all wil be ok.

Cant believe it's only 9 weeks until I have him now, better get a move on with his room and getting things ready!

Baby.love, can't wait to see the nursery, and stop looking at prams!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww dom85 - Ive got a GTT next week cos with my PCOS I am high risk of developing gestational diabetes in the 3rd trimester. Hopefully everything will be fine and bubs will be all good.


----------



## dom85

Fingers crossed for you hun. I'm only diet controlled at the moment so just have to be careful not to eat anything that will make my blood sugar go high quite quickly, so the GI diet basically. 

Take a book or some magazines though, those 2 hours are sooo boring


----------



## Maffie

:hugs: dom85

My test is tomorrow and im dreading it.....

Eswift I was told to take paracetamol yesterday to get temp down and have plenty of fluids. Looks like there are loads of bugs going around.


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies

:hugs: to everyone feeling a bit worse for wear, I am feeling totally knackered, feel like tiredness from 1st tri has come back and could sleep all day!!!

Hubby is doing good, I thought he would be the typical male patient but in fact he hasnt even needed his painkillers today and is managing to get around just fine, which is a big relief for me:thumbup:

Baby is still breech and I'm really wishing he would move now, I cant bend down anymore and basically he is bent in half at the waist so his toes are up by his head, surely not comfortable???

Early nite for me tonight I think, need to catch up on some :sleep: before boys come home on Saturday x x


----------



## baby.love

Evening girlies

Well my lovely OH has spent a couple of hours cleaning my prams and they look fab, we even brought some stuff (back to black) for the wheels to make them look new and shiney again

I have taken a pic for you all to see :)



The lighting is pretty rubbish but you get the idea ... I love my prams :cloud9:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Well I think my belly grew in the night as peeing in a pot this morning was harder than normal ! 

Feels very strange getting up and not having a coffee and breakfast. I'm already hungry :rofl: ahhh well can eat and eat hopefully after the GTT

baby.love your prams look great. I'm so glad i've not got a pram addictions I wouldn't have room. I think clothes are mine, my mum has warned me I dont need anything else until he's well past 6 months. I cant help myself. :cloud9:

Right i'd better go get dressed if i'm to catch my bus on time.

Have a good day girls and bumps and i'll be back later :hi:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all x

Maffie i hope it goes ok today with your test :hugs: 

Well the nursery should be finished today so will finally be able to show you all.. I will get pics of all the things we have brought. I'm so excited as its going to look lovely.

Also another milestone has been reached.. Due to having a c-section my baby girl will be here 10 weeks today :wohoo: Litterally this time in 10 weeks i will be at the hospital getting ready to have her :cloud9:

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Hope you all had a good nights sleep, I think babe has had a night of doing the circuits. I've woke up aching, with a sore throat and feel generally urgh!?! Off to see Dr I think, better safe than sorry... OH has already been on the phone nagging...

The Dog has gone back to bed, guess that says it all... 

Dad has kept DS through at theirs, as he doesn't want DS catching the lurgy I've got, at least that way I can concentrate on me. My family are good... I'm lucky really...

I hope everyone has a great day, and those who also feel crappy start to feel better soon xxxx


----------



## MrsO29

baby .love - LOVE your prams. It has made me want to get a new one now. My hubby will be mad with you :rofl:

eswift - For the past week I have had a sore throat upon waking. I don't know what it is as I feel fine otherwise, just overly tired! Hope you feel better soon.

Bubs hasn't moved yet this morning. He is probably in shock from the midwife yesterday. She is lovely, but OMG she likes to _really_ poke and prod my belly!
I am away to lie down with a bottle of Lucozade and wait for bubs to move :)


----------



## h702

morning all,

im starting to feel crappy on mornings too now, can tell were getting near the end now eh! cant believe its only 9 or 10 weeks for a few of us now, it will be here in no time! and i only have 5 weeks left at work, seems like forever at the minute tho!!! hopefully it will be over before i know it.

anyone starting to get worried about labour? im really thinking i dont want an epidural, but scared im going to end up having to have one. the doc told me yesterday that as im getting induced there is a higher chance i will need a cesearean(sp?), i never realised that before?


----------



## sam76

Morning all, Babylove, i love the prams!!!! fab, cant wait to see the pics later, hope everyone else is well too, im so glad its Friday too!!! 4 wks today i finish work, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Monday im off work too, the Nursery Furniture is getting delivered, i cant wait xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Lovely prams baby.love :thumbup: Great idea about the back to black, I'm sure OH has some in the house somewhere for his cars so I might be using your idea! 

All the pram liners on ebay were used, oh well :shrug: £40 it is then!

Hope your test goes ok today Maffie :hugs:

Hope bubs behaves for you LO Mrs029 :hugs:

Hope the docs can help you feel better soon eswift :hugs:

OH is off today and I wish I were off with him. The sun it out today too! Ah well at least it's Friday!

Didn't have chance for breakfast this morning so I will be hunting some down shortly! Think LO needs something after the night they had last night, I don't know what they were getting up too but it sure tickled me, I loved to feeling but had to move as I couldn't stop giggiling :rofl:


----------



## eswift

Well, Dr was fantastic... Told me a couple of days me time, and some medicine that he's given me should make me feel alot better. Along with taking plenty to drink and eat what I like, and not to worry too much. As hopefully med should ease the sickness, energy should come back as I keep food down. So here's hoping...

So, I've been to tesco's and got all the stuff for a full cooked breakie for tea... I'm having corn on the cob for lunch too... Also while I was there I got 14 baby grow's for £5... They were reduced to half price, bonus...


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! How are we all? 

MW appointment went well.....she was too chicken to try to take bloods out of me so I have to make an appointment at the Dr's again...the coward! :dohh: Everything is fine, got all my paperwork sorted, going to fill it all out this afternoon and sent off in various directions! There's a lot to do really and you don't quite realise. 

HB: 149
BP: 98/72
Measuring: 30 weeks
Urine: Clear......

I like this woman. She is so efficient and informative. She was laughing at hubby though as he was talking about the baby beating him up when he lies on the bump...at which point the baby kicked the doppler so hard she dropped it! I have a bruise but it was sooooo funny! :haha:

Had a bit of a funny day yesterday though....Hubby and I spent the entirity of it slumped on the couch as we were in a slobby kind of mood. I started to seize up so we went for a walk in the evening but apart from that....god daytime TV is boring!! This morning though, hubby got up for work saying that I didn't look well, and I didn't feel it either. I was absolutely desperate for the loo, had pains in the my stomach and hips and felt really dizzy and queasy. About half an hour after he left I was violently sick (had eaten very little the day before as my appetite has completely dropped off...but still managed it! :shrug:) for the first time this pregnancy! I then passed out asleep and hubby was realy worried as I wasn't answering either phone in the house. I woke up at 10 and have felt really funny since. I've managed to get a couple of things done, but still no housework and we really need the washing doing. 

Hubby is working a double double this weekend (we need the money so it's all in a good cause) so I'm going to be up and about the same times as him as I need the car both days....reminds me I must ring my Dad. He's 82 next week so I need to let him know I'm coming over! Otherwise he'll be out and about.

Anyhoos, I' going to try to eat some cereal. 

Have a good morning and afternoon x


----------



## florabean1981

woohoo! I'm 30 weeks today!!! :) So happy & cannot wait to enjoy the next 10 weeks before bubs arrives. Just tipped the electric scales at my sisters house at 12 stone toom, so def growing week by week. My butt is ginormous now, hehehe! :)

Is anyone else stuck on names? We have his middle names sorted, but just cannot agree on a first name that we both like or that goes well with his middle names. Kinda fustrating me now, lol.


----------



## Maffie

h702 said:


> morning all,
> 
> im starting to feel crappy on mornings too now, can tell were getting near the end now eh! cant believe its only 9 or 10 weeks for a few of us now, it will be here in no time! and i only have 5 weeks left at work, seems like forever at the minute tho!!! hopefully it will be over before i know it.
> 
> anyone starting to get worried about labour? im really thinking i dont want an epidural, but scared im going to end up having to have one. the doc told me yesterday that as im getting induced there is a higher chance i will need a cesearean(sp?), i never realised that before?


Hi hun can I ask why yuou are having bubs induced.... 

I hate the thought of an epidural but I know i'm very unlikely to be allowed one now due to the injections im on as its not safe, so not sure what they'll do if I need a c section will they knock em out?



florabean1981 said:


> woohoo! I'm 30 weeks today!!! :) So happy & cannot wait to enjoy the next 10 weeks before bubs arrives. Just tipped the electric scales at my sisters house at 12 stone toom, so def growing week by week. My butt is ginormous now, hehehe! :)
> 
> Is anyone else stuck on names? We have his middle names sorted, but just cannot agree on a first name that we both like or that goes well with his middle names. Kinda fustrating me now, lol.

Happy 30 weeks :happydance:

Have you got a list of names? I have chosen 4 so far OH kinda likes my fave one but he said it's not growing on him. I have a feelign a family name thats on the list will be picked though.


Just got in had my GTT, horrid drink and I felt sick after it and dizzy. Seem to of been stuck with lots of needles today and managed to get blood on midwife at second set of bloods being taken. I think the vein was sick of being stabbed, gosh did I bleed! :wacko:

They were really good and said they were going to try to order my anti D for today so I didnt have loads of trips next week and they did it today :happydance: So now just the weekend to go before I see bubs on monday :wohoo:


----------



## colsy

My nappy bargain ... 12 Tots Bots cotton with integrated liners, eight plastic wraps and two fleece wraps for fifty quid. Luvvin eBay :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

florabean1981 said:


> woohoo! I'm 30 weeks today!!! :) So happy & cannot wait to enjoy the next 10 weeks before bubs arrives. Just tipped the electric scales at my sisters house at 12 stone toom, so def growing week by week. My butt is ginormous now, hehehe! :)
> 
> Is anyone else stuck on names? We have his middle names sorted, but just cannot agree on a first name that we both like or that goes well with his middle names. Kinda fustrating me now, lol.

Happy 30 weeks :happydance:

Have you got a list of names? I have chosen 4 so far OH kinda likes my fave one but he said it's not growing on him. I have a feelign a family name thats on the list will be picked though.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, we've whittled it down to these names, but none of them are really jumping out at us at the moment, iykwim?
Names:
Archie, Byron, Harry, Henry or Evan.
My sis & OH's mum like Harry. My nephew (who's just turned 5) likes Henry, but only coz of the cartoon 'horrid henry.' My daddy likes Evan & my mum like Byron, but then, she would coz she's a literary scholar & english teacher, lol. OH likes Archie, but says he can't imagine himself standing on the front door shouting 'Archie, get your arse in here now!' when he's a teenager! :rofl: 
I like all of them, but just can't decide in the slightest. It was hard enough getting down to just those 5!!! I kinda always assumed naming a kid would be easy, but i guess not! :wacko:


----------



## Maffie

I like

Sebastian, Finlay, Jacob and Samuel. I was meant to be a Samuel as mum thought I was going to be another boy, so when a girl appeared I was named Samantha so I'm quite drawn to that. I love Sebastian but OH says its not growing on him


----------



## Kte

Happy 30 weeks :happydance: Florabean

Awh bet you can't wait for Mon now Maffie :D

There are all really nice names! Maybe wait until LO arrives and see what the look like?!? Which one of the few you like fits best iykwim?! OH and have decided on a name for :blue: or :pink: (they are a secret though), it was one of the first things we did. We found deciding on a girls name was much much easier than a boys!

I just had a lovely cuppa, hate it when a nice cuppa goes so quick! Need a bigger cup!


----------



## Snowy

:happydance:I'm 27 weeks today, so have finally moved over to 3rd tri! :happydance:

As I'm due on the 30th October I must be one of the last of the October bumpkins! Anyone else same as me or 27 weeks tomorrow?

Hope you ladies and bumps are all well :hugs:


----------



## Nij

congratz Snowy. When are you due?


----------



## lindak

Snowy said:


> :happydance:I'm 27 weeks today, so have finally moved over to 3rd tri! :happydance:
> 
> As I'm due on the 30th October I must be one of the last of the October bumpkins! Anyone else same as me or 27 weeks tomorrow?
> 
> Hope you ladies and bumps are all well :hugs:


Im due 29th October so only one day ahead of you.. Congrats on moving over...

Florbean - Congrats on 30 weeks :happydance:

Kte- I totally agree girls names are so much easier. I really struggled with our little mans name.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey ladies. How is everyone this afternoon? I met up with some girls from school today so was nice to have a catch up. 
Maffie - why did you have to pee in a pot? I have my GTT next week and havnt been told I need to do that. Just to starve from 10pm and can only drink water after that. And need to be there for 9am and will be given a drink to drink and have 7 lots of bloods done!


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> Hey ladies. How is everyone this afternoon? I met up with some girls from school today so was nice to have a catch up.
> Maffie - why did you have to pee in a pot? I have my GTT next week and havnt been told I need to do that. Just to starve from 10pm and can only drink water after that. And need to be there for 9am and will be given a drink to drink and have 7 lots of bloods done!

Hi

I had to take FMU with me. Wasn't allowed food or drink after 11pm other than water. Started test at 8.30. They took bloods, the urine and did a finger prick to check blood glucose before I started test (was 5.9) Then had the drink and aftert 2 hours they had another urine sample and another lot of bloods. I find out on monday if it was all ok. It was a lot of blood my veinsd are protesting and very sore in right arm as done lots of samples this week. Cant use left arm has vein refuses to stay up.


----------



## sam76

hello girls how are we all doing today, hope your ok Maffie, well im so glad its friday!!
Babylove weres the pics!!! ha ha


----------



## helz81

Hi everyone, well done to all reaching milestones :happydance:
I feel crap today, really low and depressed (problems at home) and Ive had braxton hicks for most of the day, felt abit sick earlier and no matter how desperate I am for a pee,it just kinda trickles out,like the holes half blocked or something?!
Also it is 1 year ago today that I last saw my mum alive :cry:


----------



## Maffie

helz :hugs: sounds like you need some me time.


----------



## bonfloss

Starting to think of silly things now but what is everyone buying to dress baby in for coming home from hosp??


----------



## bonfloss

helz81 said:


> Hi everyone, well done to all reaching milestones :happydance:
> I feel crap today, really low and depressed (problems at home) and Ive had braxton hicks for most of the day, felt abit sick earlier and no matter how desperate I am for a pee,it just kinda trickles out,like the holes half blocked or something?!
> Also it is 1 year ago today that I last saw my mum alive :cry:

I have been having lots of days like you recently. Got loads to look forward to but lack of sleep due to being uncomfortable etc is making me crabby. Sorry to hear that about your mum. Sending you :hugs:

xx


----------



## panda97

Nij said:


> congratz Snowy. When are you due?

Hey Snowy - I'm due the same day as you! Happy 3rd Trimester..I'm looking forward to making 30 weeks, I remember that being a real milestone first time round.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Snowy

panda97 said:


> Nij said:
> 
> 
> congratz Snowy. When are you due?
> 
> Hey Snowy - I'm due the same day as you! Happy 3rd Trimester..I'm looking forward to making 30 weeks, I remember that being a real milestone first time round.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!Click to expand...

Hey Panda, finally met someone due the same day as me lol :happydance: Feel free to PM if you want to compare notes :)

Hey Nij, I'm due 30th October, did say in my original post - what about you?

Hope everyones enjoying their Friday evening, I'm looking forward to not having to start work at 7.30 tomorrow morning. Found it difficult all week, not sleeping well and get leg cramp in the middle of the night in both legs!! :growlmad:


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie said:


> I like
> 
> Sebastian, Finlay, Jacob and Samuel. I was meant to be a Samuel as mum thought I was going to be another boy, so when a girl appeared I was named Samantha so I'm quite drawn to that. I love Sebastian but OH says its not growing on him

Finlay is nice :) I like Sebastian too, but my OH is a borading school brat & said he went to school with far too many ginger haired snot nosed Sebs for him to ever consider it for our child!!!!!!! My response was that I hope our boy is ginger now just to pee him off! (highly likely since his grandad & my dad are both red heads, although both me & my OH have mid brown hair) He always seems to poo-poo the nice names I like for boys, lol. Maybe secretly he wanted a girl or something??? If we were having a girl, it'd be called Daisy Madlen Lees, which was so easy to decide on. Why is it everything baby-wise for girls just seems easier? Nicer clothes, nicer names, more choices, cute toys, easy to spoil etc etc etc. Boys seem so hard done by in comparison! (or is that just me?)


----------



## florabean1981

As of midnight, ALL the October Bumpkins will officially be in the 3rd trimester! :happydance:
Just wanted to say a congratulations to all of us :) and here's wishing for smooth journeys for our little :blue: boys, :pink: girls (& yellow bubsicles) out there! 
I can't wait to start hearing about people going into labour, having their babies & seeing the pictures, etc. 
Not long now for some of us...


----------



## sam76

Yipee, what a journey we have all been on, some good, some sad ones, i wish everyone all the best in the final stretch xxxxxxxx Heres to the october bumpkins!!!


----------



## mer01

Wooohoooo thank god its nearly over :happydance:


----------



## lexy604

agreed im so over having a huge belly lol


----------



## eswift

I must admitte I'm starting to wish that the end would hurry up, I'm fed up of feeling crappy, sickly and being uncomfortable. I'm not enjoying feeling useless, even though my hip has calmed; but I really don't want to aggrivate it again.

I'm feeling so much better than I did a couple of days ago, did very little yesterday, had a 2 hour nap yesterday afternoon and was beck in bed for 9pm. Surprise surprise I'm up at 3am feeling as though I've not eaten all day... So just had breakie, letting it settle before making my way back to bed...

I had to laugh at my shopping basket yesterday, it looked just like a child's party shop. All fizzy pop, crisps and sweets. It had a few token bits of healthy food in (2 packets of corn on the cob) Talk about eating junk, I don't think I've ever eaten as much crap... 

Maffie - hope you get some good results on Monday...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well look at us! All 3rd Tri'ers! Congrats girls :cake:

Sorry for the delay in nursery pics, the flooring got delayed as we brought our son a trampoline and it took 3 hours to put together!! so by the time that was done only a small part of the laminate got laid, My OH is finishing it this morning x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

Hope we're all ok. COngrats to everyone.....third tri just makes it all seem very close. 

I've posted a thread about our trip to hospital last night....silly woman shunted us on the road so I had to spend 3 hours getting checked out! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ward-but-not-way-we-wanted.html#post2712852

I'm on total rest today....but I can't sleep. 

Have a good day ladies! x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all. Im new =]

Im 31 weeks to day Due 03/10/09 with a little boy =] 

Cant belive how quickly its gone! im so fed up now though! Thought i was going into labour last night! woke up with major braxton hicks, was terrified! lol. When i had my daughter [who is 17mths old] i was in slow labour for 5days and had her at 13days overdue. So didnt have the whole major contractions, and going into labour naturally as i had a stretch and sweep lol.

How are we all?

Kim x


----------



## Neferet

It's so close now... It's quite scary lol! I'm so fed up of being pregnant already!


----------



## jlosomerset

florabean1981 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I like
> 
> Sebastian, Finlay, Jacob and Samuel. I was meant to be a Samuel as mum thought I was going to be another boy, so when a girl appeared I was named Samantha so I'm quite drawn to that. I love Sebastian but OH says its not growing on him
> 
> Finlay is nice :) I like Sebastian too, but my OH is a borading school brat & said he went to school with far too many ginger haired snot nosed Sebs for him to ever consider it for our child!!!!!!! My response was that I hope our boy is ginger now just to pee him off! (highly likely since his grandad & my dad are both red heads, although both me & my OH have mid brown hair) He always seems to poo-poo the nice names I like for boys, lol. Maybe secretly he wanted a girl or something??? If we were having a girl, it'd be called Daisy Madlen Lees, which was so easy to decide on. Why is it everything baby-wise for girls just seems easier? Nicer clothes, nicer names, more choices, cute toys, easy to spoil etc etc etc. Boys seem so hard done by in comparison! (or is that just me?)Click to expand...

We are struggling with a boys names too, this is my 3rd boy and I feel Ive used the names I liked the most already, if that makes sense.
I also think that as my other 2 both begin with B that is making it harder because everything we seem to put alongside that isnt a B name sounds odd but at the same time if we have another B people will think we are mad?!?!

So at the moment it is playing on my mid 24/7, been watching the tv credits for inspiration too:dohh:

Congrats to everyone on 3rd tri, countdown for us all now:happydance:


----------



## znwinnie

been watching the tv credits for inspiration too:dohh:


No joke, I have done this for years! :blush: I always do it at the end of films especially as there are so many names. And now I'm 7 months pregnant and don't have a name for my baby!


----------



## aimee-lou

We have ours.....I think?! We may well still change our minds. Girls names were easy but the boys names too ages to come up with. Now we're happy but I am worried that they wont suit the little mite if it comes out male.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

we have ours =] *Dexter James Dickinson* here <3


----------



## MrsO29

znwinnie said:


> been watching the tv credits for inspiration too:dohh:
> 
> 
> No joke, I have done this for years! :blush: I always do it at the end of films especially as there are so many names.

OMG I thought I was the only person who did this :rofl:


Hi Taylorsmummy, welcome to BnB. Your first birth sounds like a nightmare, late AND long! Mine was kinda long, but at least she was early!

Having bad BH today, so I am away for an early night.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends folks!


----------



## baby.love

I actually found finding the perfect girls name really hard... Boys was easy lol! 

Well i will definatly be popping the nursery pics on tomorrow! sorry for the delay girls but its gotta be perfect for my little princess x 

I am loving being pregnant this time and am quite sad that this is my last baby ever :cry: I am kinda wondering if i should be sterilised as planned, but even if i wasnt i know we wouldnt have anymore kids as OH says this is it for him :( .. Am i being silly with all these hormones girls?! Its just not sitting right that i will never ever have anymore kids after Freya is born! I will be 30 next year and feel i will still be young enough to have more kids if it felt right, yet if i go ahead and get sterilised thats it no choice.

Sorry for the rant girls.. Maybe i will feel different in a couple of weeks xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Finally managed to get internet access again lol. Had a family meal at my nans today which was nice. And then went and got my hair cut and my eyebrows done so was nice to get pampered. Havnt told OH that I've had my hair done so it will be a nice surprise for him tomorrow when I get home. My brother is servicing my car for me and so far its costing me a friggin fortune! Need 2 new front tyres, and a tracking part has gone too so god knows how much thats going to cost! This is being a very expensive month as we have to pay our £1500 deposit this month too.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh im so fed up today lol really hormonal, i think im out of tears! iv caught DP chatting to a women he went school with this morning, Saying stuff like im never happy, that hes a typical man so he has rude thoughts ect ect. I went mad! feel like hes cheated on me! i no its being over paranoyd [like he says all the time] but i feel like crap now =[ need cheering up so much!

I am always upset and moodie, im pregnant, my mum is seriously ill, im constantly tired, am i not allowed t be hormonal?! arghh =[


----------



## eswift

xtaylorsmummmy - :hugs: Sounds like you really are going through a rough patch, we've had quite a few rough patches with one thing and another during this pregnancy. I too have been just a little hormonal, crying for what appears to be no reason, having no patience what so ever, being drained and just totally knackered. OH has had to put up with me 'going off on one' too, as I've wanted to do things and ended up not being able to, rather fustrating to say the least... OH has admitted he'll be so glad when I'm back to normal and babe's here...:shrug: Sometime's it's not until after I've said somethings, I realise that I didn't mean things quite as they've come out...:dohh: But by that time of course it's too late...:blush: So, I know exactly how you feel...

We had big problems with the house extension, we all had to move in with my parents, Dad then had heart attacks, Needed an operation and OH was made redundant, I had weeks and weeks off work due to bad morning sickness, then ended up with a really painful bad hip. It has been a year I can't wait to be finished. 

It was this time last year we were planning and packing for our holiday around Scotland. To come back home to go for a scan, to find that we'd ended up with a mmc and ended up with a termination, then an infection... So I was off work for a couple of months. Then we got back to TTCing, it seemed to take a while before we managed it and when we found out the builders were here. Needless to say it really seems to have been a very stressfull, long year. I do think all the stresses and strains have brought OH & I closer, but then again we've had to deal with everything, we've not been able to sweep anything under the table...

All I can say is that things have picked up and come a long way from where we were to where we are now... Golly, I'm gonna see about going back to bed now that breakie 1 has settled. See you all in a few hours, when it's a more normal time to be up... Have a lovely morning xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, 

Dont think i'm fully withi it yet this morning. Been up a while with OH's kids hopefully when breakfast arrives (mcdonalds) i'll feel more human. I really wanted a sausage sandwich this morning but we have sausages for dinner tonight. Gosh that sounds so unhealthy :lol:

OH was meant to be moving thewardrobes out of the nursery room today but we have the kids this weekend so those plans on back burner again. I dread to think when it will get done as he's now got plans for next weekend and will be kids the week after.... Don't think we'll be starting on the nursery till i'm almost due to pop :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## lindak

Morning Laides, 

Maffie - Sausages yum think I am going to have to have some today ...

Had my private scan yesterday and it was amazing the girl was so nice and gave me a 3d one even though we didnt pay for it. She confirmed our 20 wks scan that the gender is BOY.... SHe then turned the machine onto 3d which we hadnt paid for. SO we got to see him he was yawning constantly and was so cute I could have watched him all day. Its really hard to see who he looks like though because they are so magnified in 3d they look a little strange. BUt I loved it and she gave us 3 3d pics and a 2d one. She told me that I am either having a big boy or I am meausring 2 weeks ahead edd - 18th oct ???? At my doc app last week doc measured with a measuring tape and said I was bang on so I dont know.. I reckon the machone is more accurate. I would love to be due the 18th but I really dont want to get my hopes up. 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend, Its a bank holiday weekend here in Ireland so I have monday off which is great. My little sister stayed last night so we are going to sort the nursery out today and see exactly what I have bought and what I need to get.

Linda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all how are we today?

My craving was sausages at the beguining, really gone off them now lol my craving atm is white choc cheesecake! And stirfry! yum yum yum lol

I think my mum might be giving us a sum of money on tuesday =/ she wants to see us on that day "because it will benefit us" , she brought us a cooker the other week! we had to manage 4months without one! =[ She has her scan on thursday to see if her cancer has grown/shrunk/stayed the same so fingers crossed!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. Well just waiting for my brother to finish doing my oil change so we can go get new tyres put on the car and then I can drive home again. James was so active last night that it was even intruding on my dreams! Think it may have been the kebab I had last night. Possibly not the best of plans but it was very yummy. Can't wait to get home and see OH. Havnt seen him since Wednesday morning so missing him alot now. Off out for dinner tonight and then a stay in a hotel room!


----------



## Neon

Hi all, 30 weeks today - can't believe it! 

My friend had a baby boy on Monday 7lb 10 - he's v cute! 
My Mum arrived to see us yesterday and we went for all you can eat Chinese yum. She turned up with a very cute little 'boys' outfit. Conversation went 
Me - "Oh so you're pretty convinced we're having a boy too Mum?" 
Mum - "I thought you said you were!" 
Me - "No - I said everyone _thinks_ we're having a boy" 
Mum - "OMGosh I feel so silly.." Lol. :dohh:

I have so many boys clothes - if it is a girl I will be really shocked!

Still getting lots of breathlessness and swollen. Blood results for thyroid, kidney function Monday so hoping they come back OK. Aside from this baby seems happy in there and doing lots of strange movements! No cravings really.
Hope everyone's cool.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hi just a quick question,

been having alot of pressure down bellow as if im walking with a melon between my legs lol. Cant feel his head engaged i dont think, but iv just been loo and TMI i had a snotty discharge, wasnt much like but was clear and runny.

Could this be my plug?


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon ladies.

Well I now feel officially lazy! 

I only got up at 12noon :blush: and feel v. embarrassed as hubby had to be up at 8 to go to work. I feel really bad for him but I do all the cooking and cleaning so I suppose it's even. 

Hubby has decided he doesn't like our house. I've never really liked it 100% so now we both hate it, it's going to be a long 9 months! We expec to move in about May next year (at the end of Maternity leave) to wherever hubby gets into Uni. I'm almost at the point of itching to get packing!! :dohh: Must be patient! 

Apart from that it's all good. I'm off to go get some lunch...cheese and biscuits. Yummy! 

I haven't had any cravings as such but I have noticed that some things taste better or worse than before. I had an apple last night and it made me gag it tasted vile (but hubby said his did too so I don't know) and I was eating a cheeseburger the other night with onions on and it tasted wonderful...I normally sit and pick the majority off as I'm not keen, but it was gorgeous. I eat a lot of dairy anyway, but love my cheese and biscuits! 

TaylorsMummy.....I don't know as I haven't felt anything similar. Maybe a more experienced bumpkin will be able to help. xx:hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

dp is driving me insane, so close to tears ALL the time. After what i posted yday, he has now deleted his facebook making me feel so guilty. But he shouldnt of done what he did anyway. Please someone tell me im not over reacting to make me feel better =[ i still feel sick thinking about it and so upset, i feel like hes cheated even though he hasnt. He hasnt even said sorry!


----------



## baby.love

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hi just a quick question,
> 
> been having alot of pressure down bellow as if im walking with a melon between my legs lol. Cant feel his head engaged i dont think, but iv just been loo and TMI i had a snotty discharge, wasnt much like but was clear and runny.
> 
> Could this be my plug?

Hun the fact that it was runny makes me think it was not your plug, a plug is quite jelly like iykwim?! When i lost mine with my son it was yellowy and had some blood in it :sick: lol. Increased discharge is normal though hun.. If you feel concerned maybe ring your MW to see what she says :hugs:

Well girls another sunday and another boot sale :) we got Freya some more blankets and some soft blocks, also got a purple lava lamp for her nursery .. I doubt i'll put it on much but it will look nice anyway.

I am off for a snooze as i am down with another blasted cold :growlmad: TTFN x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

is wasnt runny runny lol it looked like snot when u have a cold but not flemmy lol tmi.

Baby love- what good bargins!


----------



## Kte

Hello all, 

It's always mad trying to catch up after not beeing on a day here!! 



> Snowy
> 
> Hey Nij, I'm due 30th October, did say in my original post - what about you?

He realised after Snowy! Bless him - must have been after a long shift! We are due 24th October.

:happydance: Congrat's to all now we are in the third tri!! :happydance:

I can't say i'm fed up yet, but I know I will be nearer the end!! My bump has grown in the last few days, it amazes me how I wake up and it's all change! I saw someone today walking through town and her bump was huge, I think it was the biggest bump I have ever seen, ever, I bet she is getting fed up poor lass! 

The boy's name we ended up with is actually the same name as one of my cousin's kids but he is about 7 now and they have changed it slightly, just because its one of those names that can be changed - shortened iykwim. We took ages to decided if we were going to use it. We thought that as there are a few 'icons' or inspirational people that my OH and I like with the very same name we decided in the end we would still call the LO that name if it's a boy.

Welcome XTaylorsMummy :wave:

Baby.love - Isn't there another effective, yet less permanent way? Like those thing's you can get put in your arm that release hormones? (Sorry for the lack of technical terms here). I have a book with about 2 pages of different types of contraception, I can dig out the info if you like? Hope teh cold goes away and you feel better soon too :hugs:



> *Well girls another sunday and another boot sale  *
> 
> I am off for a snooze as i am down with another blasted cold :growlmad: TTFN x

I know what you mean! Yet another Sunday and yet another boot sale!! I picked up 12 books for £1 - I seem to have a book fetish going on for LO :rofl: I can't wait to read to them before bed, I know they won't understand much in the beginning but I want to start a 'book before bed routine' when they start to sleep in their own room. I used to love having stories read to me when I was little and read-along books. I have bought a lot of my old favourites (still loads more I want to get!) and any others I think :baby: will enjoy when they begin to understand a bit more. I feel like such a nerd!

I could do with a :sleep: but bed time will be soon as up at 1.30 - argh the early mornings, hope it doesn't set my leg twitch / cramps off :(

Right, im off to wipe these books down before I put them in the nursery :D

Take care all x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv moved up a box on my ticker today! now classed as "8months".. how can this be when i have just over 2mths left?


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

Gosh you've all been busy! We've had a bit of a set too today, DS's room now has toys in!?!? Fantastic, feel as though we've made a big step forward...

OH has been filling walls today, moving boxes and I've had the washer on constantly the last 2 days... Feel as tho it's a never ending job... But at least once everythings clean, it done... Most of my stuff is getting vaccumed sealed as it doesn't fit...


----------



## sam76

hello all, well i have had a busy weekend, at a wedding yday and today a christening, im totally shattered, but im off work tommorow as the nursery furniture is coming, yipeeeeeeeeeeee, hope everyone is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

what nursery set u getting? =] so exciting!

We getting DD new bedroom set as she has the nursery set next weekend. Off upto yorkshire on tuesday to see in laws =[ =[ 

Any one applied for maternity grant and how long it take to go in? x


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.
We are childfree for a few days so took the opportunity to go out for carvery lunch, which was really yummy, although my eyes were bigger than my belly (not sure if that can be true right now mind you:haha:) and didnt even look at the dessert menu!!!

We are having all new carpets put down tomorrow in the bedrooms and the stairs and landing so have spent the afternoon emptying out the bedrooms and taking up the old carpet so by this time tomorrow it should all be back to normal, I have the week off work so am hoping to sort the nursery out a bit this week although we still cant decide on a wardrobe so that bit can wait

Have estate agent coming out on Tuesday too to value house to see if we can afford to move to a 4 bed as we really need the space!!!

And :happydance:its my BIRTHDAY tomorrow:happydance:!!!!!!!

Hope you all have a good weekend, just realised how much Ive waffled on too, sorry:blush:


----------



## lucilou

jlosomerset said:


> And :happydance:its my BIRTHDAY tomorrow:happydance:!!!!!!!

Happy birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Happy bday!!


iv just ate half a tub of mint ice cream lool feel so so sick now =[


----------



## Anababe

Jlo - Hope you have a lovely birthday :D

oo mint icecream.. yum! 

When did you all last see the midwife?

I cant remember when i was supposed to make my next appt for! I saw her at 25 weeks and im 29 now, should i be seeing her again now or wait a bit longer :shrug: Ill phone the clinic tomorrow to book in for Tue but dont want to look silly going before i should! lol

Wish i could actually speak to her! My last midwife gave me her mobile number, this time i have to book it through my local childrens center where she does a midwife clinic on a tue morning :roll:

:hug:

xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i saw her at 30 weeks but should of been 28 weeks, now wait till 34weeks to see her again


----------



## Eala

Hi all! Sorry I've been so absent, being on placement + procrastinating over doing Uni work has meant that I've been lurking more than anything else :lol:

Had the second of my hypnobirthing classes today - am absolutely LOVING it :) I can't believe how relaxed I feel afterwards, and I'm beginning to really look forward to labour! I know that sounds crazy, but I'm serious :rofl:

The nursery is pretty much done - it's just tidying and faffing about that I need to finish! Sorting out the bookcase and so on. But the painting is finished, border & stickarounds up, and the furniture built. Hubby thinks I'm crazy, but I want to move the Amby nest in to take pictures, even though it'll be in our room to start with :lol: Once it's really finished, I'll post pics :)

11 days and counting till I'm done with Uni for the year, and I can't WAIT. Am so sick of how much they've messed me around, will be so nice to say Cheerio to them for the best part of a year. Thankfully this placement has been the best I've had, I'm not wanting that bit to end :rofl:

anyways, will try and trawl through this thread and catch up with what's going on... you're all so busy, I can't keep up :lol: Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my god im feeling so so so rough tonight =[


----------



## znwinnie

Kte and Babylove- It's called the Implanon. I had one a few years ago and would totally recommend it. It's the size of a kirby grip, and they just numb your arm and put it in. It lasts for 3 years and they just put a new one in when you are getting the other taken out. 

I had problems with mine after a year or so (my body was the problem, not the implant) and had to take the pill with it too so had to get it taken out. 

There's also 2 different types of coil (IUD), I'm considering one of these but there are a few horror stories around about them.


----------



## pip holder

:cake::cake: Happy Birthday JLo :flower: :kiss: :hugs:
Have a wonderful day

:hi: Eala, nice to see you again

I'm still bloody awake - OH on nights and if that wasn't bad enough - the baby seems intent on trying to get a foot through my belly button :sick: really knocking me for 6. Hope everyone ok xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Happy Birthday JLo :cake::cake::cake:

Baby seemed to be having a party this morning so ended up getting up early. I think this baby is going to love being up early in the morning :rofl:

OH's kids went home last night, had a lovely weekend but it was very tiring. :sleep: Would love to spend the day snoozing but have a scan later this morning so getting to see baby again later :happydance:

Must say TV is rubbish at this time :rofl:


----------



## sam76

Morning all!!! hope were all well, slept abit better last night too!! well im off work today as the nursery furniture is coming, im excited!!! got to stay in until it arrives, up till 5 pm they said!!!! not bothered, as it is worth the wait xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

sam- what set u getting =]


----------



## sam76

Mama & papas, cot and changing unit in oak, cant wait for it to arrive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Gosh this nursery seems destined to never be finished lol.. My son is really ill now so all building and finishing touches have come to a halt.. He has a nasty cold and is proper bunged up bless him :(
Hoping to get some done tonight when he is in bed.

Thanks for the info on the implant girls, but i dont do so well with anything other than the pill.. I think being sterilised is for the best its just getting my head around it i guess.

Well i have loads to do as OH is back at work and my house is a mess! 

Have a good monday girls xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

My god im so tired today, major head ache too!

DD is driving me insane, doesnt shhh or just leave me alone lol im knackard!

Really fed up today just no energy at all =[


----------



## Maffie

:hugs: Taylorsmummy sounds like you need a nap.

baby.love if you are having doubts about being sterilized maybe see if there is someone to chat through it all. I'm sure the hospital have people to talk to.

I'm getting nervous about my scan now..... leaving in 10 minutes...eeeek.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

good luck hun! iv got a growth scan nxt tuesday yay!


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

I'm on a go slow today due to my lack of nap yesterday, oh well, teacake time soon! :thumbup:

:hugs: for all feeling :sleep: and/or :sick: (or if you need one anyway!)

:cake: jlsomerset :happydance: Have a great day! Also, enjoy your week off!

Anababe - last time I saw MW was on 1/7 so at weeks, next time I see her is this Wed at 28+4 :) Hope you get through to get an appointment, luckily I booked last time throught the MW and not the answer machine number I was given.

Enjoy your scan and seeing LO again Maffie :flower:

I agree with Maffie about speaking to a MW or someone Baby.love, it sounds like a big thing to commit to if your not 100% certain - lots of :hugs:

Right all, I am off for this teacake!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

is anyone getting the sure start maternity grant?


----------



## Chaos

hi,

hoping you're all well and ok. Sorry for not keeping up, we've had a bit of a rough weekend. It's in the GS if you're interested. Timing could not be any worse. 

Congrats to all those who finally came over to the 3rd :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Hi all,

Not getting the grant Taylorsmummy. Is that the £500 one?

Just got back from scan. Was scared as sonographer wrote on report, some calcification of placenta :saywhat: Consultant said not to worry about it and they will recheck it in 3 weeks on another scan. Baby is measuring a little ahead (Apprently the calcification can cause baby to not grow as well)
He's happily transverse and showing no sign of moving :rofl: and what I thought were kicks are punches! I wondered how I was getting kicked upper left and lower right :dohh:

Just been told if any more reduced movements phone straight away as this can be a sign of further calcification.

I'm a little worried but appy he's doing well :cloud9:


----------



## thrussell

xTaylorsMummy said:


> is anyone getting the sure start maternity grant?

yes mine should be in bank this week


----------



## dom85

Hi ladies, just stopping by quickly, will have to catch up on everything later.

Just to let you all know that Morrisons have got the Tommee Tippee breast pump on offer at the moment for £10 and nipple cream 1/3 off for £6.


----------



## Kte

Glad LO is doing well Maffie - sounds a strong one then with those punches! Sounds good that LO is measureing ahead if they are saying calcification can cause the baby to not grow as well.

Don't worry yourself too much :hugs:

Big :hugs: also to Chaos, I can't really comment on your situation but hope everything works out for you x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i sent my form off for maternity grant two weeks ago, rang up today and aparntly [sp] they havent got any details of mine at all on the comp, the N.I number isnt even showing up! im now really worried as i need that money asap =[


----------



## jlosomerset

xTaylorsMummy said:


> i sent my form off for maternity grant two weeks ago, rang up today and aparntly [sp] they havent got any details of mine at all on the comp, the N.I number isnt even showing up! im now really worried as i need that money asap =[

I had a letter from them today to say money would go in in the next 7 days, I posted my form on the 22nd July, so just under 2 weeks, not too bad I thought.


----------



## Maffie

Chaos no advice but lots of :hugs:


----------



## Nij

glad everything is going well Maffie


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon All...

Boy am I getting so tired nowadays... Just woke up after a 2 hour nap! DS was a jem and watched Indiana Jones... Aww bless him, guess I'm no fun at the moment...

I've washed and washed all morning, I'm now starting to make headway through the mountain of black bags. I can't beleive how much stuff we have... Think we've bedding coming out the ear holes... Just need a cupboard big enough to store everything in... lol Think I might need to start looking for an blanket box for each room. I've one in the nursery (with all the cot & moses basket bedding, I'm surprised by how much space in the airing cupboard it's saved..)

Gosh do I feel groggy... Take some time to wake up... I had a lie-in this morning, managed to stay in bed until 7.15am and lots all my breakfast again... Guess I need to have breakfast earlier... I've been having 1st breakfast at stupid o'clock in the morning, somewhere been 3/4am...

JLo - Happy Birthday...

Littlekitten - hope scan goes well...

Maffie - Glad your scan was a good one, not too long until the next one... Hope that's a good one too, I'm sure if the consultants not too worried. You'll be fine...

Chaos - Hope you start feeling better soon... Not too long to go now, hopefully...

Baby.love - Hope your DS starts feeling better too... I'm sure the nursery will look fantastic...

I've started to think about packing my bag & babe's bag too... It's only highlighted how few clothes we've brought... LOL We've got 4 newborn baby grows, 10 newborn vests, gloves & hats... I've made 2 dresses, a cardie & half way through a sailors outfit... So guess I'm taking a selection of baby grows in to hospital with me... I still can't see the point of buying too many clothes until we know what babe is, plus to start with they spend most of their time asleep, eating, crying & you can guess the rest... It'll give me an excuse to go shopping too... So baby grow's will be fine to start with...


----------



## lindak

Hey ladies,

Maffie- IM sure everything will be fine. xxx

Chaos - :hugs: for you xx

GOt my bag today so better get packing over the next couple of weeks. It was playing on my mind so im glad that i have it now and can start putting things in it each week.

hope you are well today xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Well been to the Dr with Ethan and she said its a viral cold/infection that could take upto 3 weeks to clear totally! his chest is clear so thats good :) He seems a bit happier and just brought me a ladybird in from the garden :cloud9: He waved goodbye to it when i let it back out .

JLo : Happy birthday babes :cake: xxxxxx
Maffie: I'm glad the scan went well hun x

Thanks for all the comments on me being sterilized x I am going to take a few weeks to think about it properly and see how i feel nearer the time :)

Catch you all in a bit


----------



## lucilou

oooh cripes! I'm 30 weeks today! 3/4 of the way there! flippin heck...

all I have is a changing bag, 5 vests, 4 sleepsuits, 2 hats and some scratch mitts... and I haven't cleared out the room we'll be using as a nursery yet - oh dear, I've been so calm up to now and suddenly feel like I'm running out of time and I've so much to do! You ladies are all so organised!

luckily we are getting most of the big stuff (pram, crib etc) from friends, but still... eeek!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hi ladies. Hope everyone has had a good day. I'm so so tired. Went out for dinner last night and everyone got absolutely wasted so we didnt get in til 2am...and then didnt actually get to bed til 3am. Was up at 7.30am having gotten up at least twice to pee. Had a nice breakfast cooked for me and then we went to Milton Keynes to shop for baby bedding. Ended up getting a lovely set which was blue with cars on it. Very sweet. OH got very excited so we ended up with quite alot lol but it was so nice cos its the first time I've ever seen him actually enjoy shopping!! Then we went to Ikea and had lunch and bought some more stuff lol. 

Got a bit of a shock when I went to the loo in Ikea though! Lost part of my plug. Even checked with my sister as to what it was lol cos even though I was pretty sure it was that I was kinda hoping it wasnt cos obviously Im only 29 weeks. Ah well. Will just be taking it a little more easy over the next few weeks.


----------



## bonfloss

lucilou said:


> oooh cripes! I'm 30 weeks today! 3/4 of the way there! flippin heck...
> 
> all I have is a changing bag, 5 vests, 4 sleepsuits, 2 hats and some scratch mitts... and I haven't cleared out the room we'll be using as a nursery yet - oh dear, I've been so calm up to now and suddenly feel like I'm running out of time and I've so much to do! You ladies are all so organised!
> 
> luckily we are getting most of the big stuff (pram, crib etc) from friends, but still... eeek!

I feel the same, keep saying I will do things when I am on mat leave but will probably be too knackered by then :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

I feel so sick tonight lol and so exhausted =[ DP was sexy time in abit lol really not in mood =[

Just made pancakes for him after he moaned and moaned that he wanted some and he hasnt eatten them all! =[

we going fort the I LOVE MY BEAR theame in dexters room =]


----------



## eswift

i'm sure that by the time babe's arrive we'll all be sorted. Told OH today that i'm really hoping for another energy boost really really soon. Mind you, have a feeling i'm gonna be shattered tomorrow at work, seem to be waiting for sleep to come and it's just not happening. Looks like a night of clock watching is on the cards. Oh well:-( at least 4.30's not that far away


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

same here! DD been driving me insane today so couldnt wait to get her bed, i no that sounds awful =[ but now i miss her and feel guilty =[


----------



## eswift

Oh well, the night didn't take too long to pass; after taking some antiacids for heartburn, a glass of water, numerous trips to the loo, I did aventually get to sleep... Sure it was about 12ish, but hey; sleeps sleep! OH starts nights again today, he aventually came to bed about 3.30am & my alarm went off at 4.30am... Ok I'm up!?!?!

I wonder if I manage to last until lunch time before needing or wanting a nap? Roll on maternity leave... Just over 6 weeks to go... Won't take too long...

DS goes back to Mum & Dad's tonight until after his holidays, (they're away for 2 weeks from friday, then he's got 2 weeks until back at school, then it's 2 weeks until I start Mat leave... It'll pass fast enough)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Well i'm being plagued by nightmatres and so is OH. I think it's stress. He's been in his new job just over 2 weeks and it's quite demabnding. I think it will settle down once he's used to the roll though. He seems to bew enjoying it. I think my stress his coming from money worries and his wife causing problems. I'll be so glad when this divorce stops dragging and we can concentrate on being a family.

I've been reading up on this placenta problem and the main cause is smoking :saywhat: i've never smoked but high BP can do it. But antioxidant rich foods can neutralise it so I guess i'll be upping those.

baby.love I think you are right to take a few weeks to think about the sterilising. It may be you just need to get your head around it. I think some people will feel aloss after it even if they are determined its what they want. I think thats only natural.

Eswift I hope your shift at work flies by for you so you can have a nap.

Taylorsmum if the people who do the grant dont have your NI on their system get them to check on your name and DOB. Also make sure to get the name of each person you speak to.

Linda what bag have you gone for? Have you got a nice one for the hospital? I need to buy one.


----------



## MrsO29

Morning all, couldn't sleep been awake since 4am :(
I will pay for that later on!!

Got my new changing bag from Mamas and Papas. It was £55 reduced to £20 woohoo!!
It matches my M&P pram that I got 5 years ago!!

I think we have bought everything now except for a cot which we don't need until 6 months after bubs is born so no rush for that :)

I have started to pack my hospital bag now. I posted a while ago about how I got all my miniatures from a site called gotiny.co.uk, and I have so much room in my bag this time which I didn't last time. Excellent!!
Also I got a miniature Batiste dry shampoo from Asdas.
After all that I bet I get out the same day or something :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







changing.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Maffie

oooh nice bag MrsO29.... I have been given a change bag but I think it's too small. Its ok but not quite me. lol so thats a change bag and a hospital bag to buy.


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

I'm still half asleep too, kept on waking up in hot sweats (nice). Hope we can all catch up on the :sleep: soon.

I have a changing bag which I am super pleased with (another ebay bargain!) but I still want a seperate hospital bag anyway. Great idea about the dry shampoo! Thanks for the link too MrsO29!


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Work passed quickly this morning Boss sent me home early, not that I'm complaining... Off to see a friend for coffee, been meaning too for ages... Best go get changed...

I've got a smal tigger suitcase for my hospital bag, and a back pack type bag for my changing bag... I've started to fill it slowly lol... Don't for get sanitary towels - I did last time lol, midwife was horrid!!! Didn't know or realise how much I'd bleed after the birth (innocense or ignorance lol) Needless to say they're already packed this time...


----------



## florabean1981

> We are struggling with a boys names too, this is my 3rd boy and I feel Ive used the names I liked the most already, if that makes sense.
> I also think that as my other 2 both begin with B that is making it harder because everything we seem to put alongside that isnt a B name sounds odd but at the same time if we have another B people will think we are mad?!?!
> 
> So at the moment it is playing on my mid 24/7, been watching the tv credits for inspiration too:dohh:
> 
> Congrats to everyone on 3rd tri, countdown for us all now:happydance:

OMG, I totally look at the TV credits for name inspiriation too. OH said i was crazy, lol. Glad I'm not the only one, hehe! :)


----------



## MrsO29

I totally agree, for some reason with my daughter I didn't take sanitary pads. I don't know why as I packed everything else you could possibly think of, but no-one mentioned this to me.
I didn't realise how much you bleed afterwards either.
Thankfully my hospital gave me a bag full. They didn't have much choice!

For anyone who doesn't know, make sure you get the big old thick kind, not the flat ones. The flat super-absorbent ones take away all the blood and hide any sign of infection. 
Mothercare do a great huge bag full quite cheaply which I have already packed!


----------



## Maffie

I'm still procrastinating on sorting the nursry, the hospital bag, everything else eeek.

I did manage to get some reusable swimmer nappies at Boots yesterday reduced from £7 to £1.75

I think i'm stalling on doing things as it's making me realise i'm having a baby. SOON and how will I cope. Is this normal?


----------



## florabean1981

Had my first NHS antenatal class 'Life with Baby' last night. Managed to persuade my OH to go with me too. Wasn't hugely informative; the midwife didn't say anything I haven't already read on even the most basic of webpages or magazines... or more to the point, common sense wouldn't tell you. At 27, I reckon I was the youngest person in the room, which really surprised me. Felt like a teen mum or something, hehe.
I also managed to get sunburnt AGAIN on my arms & chest from yesterday... which looks stupid today since it's peeing down with rain here! Stupid weather- my body just can't get used to the changes in temperature & combos of sunshine & rain this year.

Questions: Do 'normal' supermarkets like Tescos/Morrisons/Asda do the old style maternity pad thingies, as I can't seem to find them in my local stores, or do I need to go somewhere a bit more baby-like like Boots/Mothercare/Babies R Us etc? 
Also, on average, how many should I take in my hospital bag anyway??? I'm birthing at the big new hosp, then convalessing (can't spell) in my local midwife led birthing unit for a couple of days after that. It's only 5 mins from where I live, so it's not a major issue if I run out, coz I should be able to get anyone to nip home & get me more if necessary, lol. 
My sister just gave me an unopened pack of 300 disposable breast pads!!! For those of you who've already had kids, how many breast pads is a woman likely to go thru each day? (300 just seems like, wow, excessive, iykwim?!)

Anyways... Now that we're all in 3rd tri, are we moving this thread over there or are we staying here? Just wondering is all. I dont mind either way. :)


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I think your concerns are normal, even down to the putting things off... Even me 2nd time around I have doubts and believe it or not; I'm so scared as to wether or not we're going to cope with having a newborn about... I know deep down we'll be fine, I've managed before, and on my own; But I'm so apprehensive... I guess we've so much to do before babe arrives and TBH I'm not sure we'll have everything done, we're trying but time seems to be running away from us.. Maybe, just maybe things aren't as bad as I think they are...

Florabean - I ended up using 3/4 pads all the time with DS, found a breast cup in the end was better than the pads as I was producing so much milk they leaked all the time. I kept a bottle in my bag, and emptied the cups as I walked about town. As you sterilised the cups so the milk could be used for babe's bottles. Not seen them yet as I travel about, but will be getting some when I see them... I've had to start using the breast pads already as I seem to leak at the moment. Not nice lol... Hope this helps, even just a little... Oh the old style pads, I picked up from poundstrechers... I've packed the full pack as I can't see the point in spliting them as they'll not come amisse...


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Maffie, I think it must be normal. I was just talking to my friend a moment ago and she was saying I will be a good mum - but I don't have a clue about anything!

At the moment I don't feel like I am having a baby soon, it still feels ages away. Maybe I will once all the antenatal classes and more MW appointments kick in.


----------



## Maffie

I think because im having alot of appointments its making it more real. I guess we all have similar insecurities

:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies, 

I had a day out of the house yesterday......a rare treat for me! :thumbup: 

Collected some money from a couple of places and then proceeded to spend it. I did get a couple of bits of brand new baby clothing from the charity shops for £1 each...was really chuffed and hubby loved them! Also got 10 bibs from Asda for £3! Perfick!!!! 

I'm a little bit annoyed about 1 thing....it's a little selfish but I feel like I need a rant. 

In January, we went to a friends housewarming on hubby's birthday weekend (just so happened that that was the weekend that LO was conceived so excellend B'day for hubby!). We didn't mind as we hadn't planned anything for his birthday bar a few drinks and a meal so it was nice to be able to let his hair down and really enjoy himself. Now it's time for my birthday and the same people who had the housewarming have moved again and are once again having a housewarming on the same weekend (it's also one of their birthdays). Thing is about 3 days prior to them announcing this, we had already written invites to everyone over facebook inviting everyone to a meal for my birthday and to celebrate in advance the arrival of LO. Now, I don't mind in essence but I'm very tetchy at the moment. Hubby is also a little annoyed as he has invited all his friends too (his celebration too) and now it would appear that they wont be welcome as it's their do....they've said as we suggested this restaurant 'I hope you don't mind us hi-jacking'. I don't, but we would like this celebration to be about us and our little one....not about them moving.....again! Sorry...I'll put the toys back in the pram now but I'm just a little riled about it all. - my last point on this is that there had better not be anything coming between me and the birthday party come naming ceremony I see in January for hubby! Back off people!!!! This one's mine!! :growlmad:

I have loads to do today....already done all my paperwork and just have to pop up to the post box with them. Also, I'm officially on Maternity leave as of tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Woohoo....been a long time coming but the next 42 weeks (39+3 weeks hols) are going to be lush! I am already looking forward to working again though which is an odd feeling to have lol. 

Loving all the hospital bag talk ladies. I'm going to clean the sand out of my bright green suitcase and start packing it today....so excited! (29 weeks tomorrow! woohoo!) 

Have a good one ladies! xx


----------



## sam76

hello everyone hope all is well, Maffie i hope your ok sweety xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## h702

afternoon everyone.

got a ante natal class on saturday, 10 - 5!! then sat after its my baby shower!!! getting excited as time is going by. only 5weeks left at work too :) 

hope everyone is feeling better this afternoon x


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is having a good day. Slept til about 9.30am and then couldnt get back to sleep. Went and had lunch in McDonalds on the way to Mothercare cos didnt have any decent food in the house lol. Got there...had like 2 bites of my chicken thing and got a frickin nose bleed! Lasted 45 minutes so never did finish my lunch. Went to Mothercare and bought 2 more blankets, a rug for the nursery and OH picked out a going home outfit for him which is proper cute.
Trying to get the bloody washing dry which is so not happening today! Been raining on and off aaaaallll day. Wanted to start washing the babys bedding so that once the cot arrives I can make it up....but will have to wait for the rain to stop first.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Well finally the nursery is taking shape :) all thats left to do is put up the butterfly decals and get some corner shelves.. I have taken some pics but they are a bit crap :lol: Will get my OH to take some better ones soon but these give you an idea.. The nursery is quite a small room but i love it :cloud9: 

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/011-3.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/012-2.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/013.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/014-2.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/015-1.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/016-2.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/017-2.jpg
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/019-1.jpg


Sorry total overload :blush: xx and sorry for the size of the pics xx


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> Well finally the nursery is taking shape :) all thats left to do is put up the butterfly decals and get some corner shelves.. I have taken some pics but they are a bit crap :lol: Will get my OH to take some better ones soon but these give you an idea.. The nursery is quite a small room but i love it :cloud9:

Aww, it looks lovely. You must be really pleased with what you've done xx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun, i will be happy when the decals are up as they will add more colour to the walls, i also have to dress the cot yet but that should be done tomorrow. 

I keep going up and standing in there and my god its a weird feeling knowing that its Freya's room xx Cant wait to see her in it.. I will get some pics of all the other bits later too.. Like her moses etc xx


----------



## Nij

room is looking nice baby.love


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow looks lovely baby.love. Will be another 4 weeks before my nursery is anywhere near done. Move in 3 and a half weeks yay. Cot etc is being delivered 1st September so we will then be dressing the nursery. Can't wait. We have all the bits and pieces now...just have to get the curtains after we move in cos I can't remember how big the window is in the boys room. Will be so nice to finally feel like we are getting ready for this little mans arrival!


----------



## eswift

Baby.love - The room looks great! It looks really cosy... I'm sure Freya will settle fine in there...

It'll be a few weeks before we can sort babes room out... OH still has some more sanding to do on our floor boards & the livingroom walls. OH is hopefully, painting the livingroom this weekend, as uncle is working away now. Needs must... DS goes away with my parents this weekend, so we're planning on moving our furnitureinto his room so the floor can be finished whilst he's away... Then carpets can be ordered!?!?! I'm so looking forward to that...

Still so much to do and yet I'm sure we'll get most of it done before babe's arrival...


----------



## sam76

BABYLOVE I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fab, looks really nice xxx
Freya will love it xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## florabean1981

babylove- the butterfly light shade is stunning! :)


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Doesn't look as though todays weather is gonna be too bad. DS went to my parents again last night, that's it for almost 3 weeks... He was I love you but I'm going to miss you, aw bless; he'll be fine... We won't get a 2nd look in once he's there. He's funny, he was sat yesterday evening, with his hand on my bump feeling baby move and kick about, he kept trying to push back (little sod) as he wanted babe to kick some more, needless to say it worked...

I will miss him, but at least hopefully we will be able to get the house nearly finished, if not finished... High hopes & optimism (sp?) but hey it's a target... Dog has gone back to bed, I could just follow him, OH is still at work; seems a little strange being home alone again... I've had someone here for the past 3 weeks, guess I'll have to get use to it again...

Have a lovely day all, hopefully; it won't be too hot today xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Babylove I agree I adore that light shade

Eswift im sure your DS will have a great time. I'd better not tell OH about your DS pushing back on your tummy my OH might start trying it

Well i've had another night of nightmares and tossing and turning. Poor OH had to go sleep in another room as he said my breathing was really bad. As baby gets bigger my wheezy chest gets worse. I have asthma and even with inhalers I sound like a 60 a day smoker :rofl:

Not sure what to do with myself today. Need to pick up my prescription again as doctor can only prescribe 5 days of injections :saywhat: Then I might nip into the local town for a mooch.


----------



## Kte

Good morning!

I feel awfully chipper today! Don't know why, got a MW appointment at 2pm and she will be draining my blood again! Hope it's her doing it and not the student MW, I just know my MW can find my vein, I have had a bad exerince in the past at A&E! Must remeber HIP form!! 

Aw such a lovely nursery baby.love :D - where did you get the changing mat from? We bought one but it is slightly too big for the changing table, that one looks shorter and seems ideal. I'm thinking of getting a shorter one and then we can use the other one when we visit my sister on a weekend. I never thought to measure the things! :rofl:

My OH started jiggiling my bump about the other day trying to play with LO, it just made me giggle as I am very tickalish (sp!) LO usually waits and then gives me a super kick when things have settled down - like they are ganging up on me!!

Hope all have a lovely day too :hugs:


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies, 

baby.love - love the room its very cute and freya will love it. I started my nursery at the the weekend and I keep looking in it aswell thinking oh my god there is gonna be a baby in there soon !! :wacko:

Maffie- Hope your sleep and breathing gets a bit better soon . 

I had a fab sleep last night thank god, my mam bought me the dream geni the other day so I was wrapped around that all night ! I have my first ante natal next wed and I am really looking forward to it ! Dont know what to expect though ! Only 7 more weeks and im on maternity ( well il still be doing 2 days per week for my boss) but I cant wait ! 

LInda xx


----------



## keerthy

Hi sweeties, 

Sorry not been able to come online after moving back to UK! 

My mom, dad and sis were with me for a month and it was really a lovely time... we had been to Italy, Swiss and France on a long holiday and enjoyed (though I was a bit tired.. here n there! ) 

Hope everyone's doing good..... sorry will take a while to go through all the prev pages.... loads!!!!! 

My parents n sis left back to India on monday.... so am left all alone at home. Feeling sad....... :( 

Had been to the mid-wife last week... everything seems great! 
given bloods for Hb and anti-bodies. 

hmmm...... shopping side ..... bought a few pairs of clothes, pram, bedding, towels for the baby! 

Am really feeling low right now... n wish I could chat with someone. Oxford is a new place .... and have no friends atm....... which is making ma life even miserable!!!!!! 

Anyways.... u guys have a lovely day.... willc atch ya all a bit later. 


Cheers, 

Keerthy


----------



## colsy

keerthy said:


> Am really feeling low right now... n wish I could chat with someone. Oxford is a new place .... and have no friends atm....... which is making ma life even miserable!

:hugs: You will I am sure make some new friends once you start going to antenatal classes. Maybe join a pregnancy yoga or swimming class as well, as that way you'll meet some other girls who are also preg. Hope you had a lovely holiday with your family in Europe - sounds fab xx


----------



## eswift

Keerthy - I'm sure it won't take you too long to find some friends... I bet it seems quite isolating at the moment with your family only just having gone back... After all that company I'd be lonely too...

Maffie - I hope your breathing improves, my asthma has taken a bit of a back seat this year (which makes a refreshing change, considering all the colds I've had...) Guess the proof will come soon as they start harvesting here soon... 

Kte - Funny what men/boys find to do with the bumps... I keep sticking mine in OH's back when in bed, so babe warms up and starts kicking 7 bells out of OH for a change... Most fun when he's still asleep, he takes it for about 15mins before moving away (must admitte I find it so funny, it's hard not to burst out laughing!?!)

Lindak - I too am starting to look forward to my maternity leave... I think I've too have 6/7 weeks... It seems to be flying past at the moment... 

I'm struggling with sleep during the night, and tend to have a nap in the afternoon... So can't seem to come fast enough...

I've started to watch bringing baby home/baby tales, beginining to think that it's not really a good idea. I guess as I'm so apprehensive it's just adding to my doubts... Although I guess when push comes to shove, I'll just have to get over myself... 

Golly, I'm hungry again... So far I've had cornflakes, egg sannie... Hmmm that's not as bad as I thought, considering I've been up since 4.30, and it's 11.15 now... Wonder what there is to eat??? biscuits, probably better with some proper food...


----------



## h702

morning all, hope everyones feeling ok today. 

hope you meet some new friends soon keerthy x


----------



## Kte

Lol eswift! I might try that and see what OH does!

Hope your breathing improves Maffie :hugs:

:hugs: keerthy, hope you find some friends soon. Your holiday destinations sounded fab! 

I'm looking forward to my leave but it's not for another 9 weeks! Argh!

For some reason I have become all spotty today :( Typical as meeting OH's cousins for the first time ever and I wanted to look nice! Blemish stick where are you?!?


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies...hmm wait its afternoon already! Went to my breastfeeding class this morning which was very informative but was a bit of a waste of time for me as I actually teach women how to breastfeed in SCBU! Advantage being that I managed to grab the midwife at the end and ask her advice about losing my plug and she basically said to take it easy, keep an eye on it and if I lose any more then I'm to go to delivery suite as it could be a sign that I'm going to have him sooner rather than later. Hopefully I wont get any more for a few weeks!

Keerthy - sorry to hear you are a bit sad hun. I hated it when I first moved here cos I was completely on my own. Made friends pretty quickly once I started getting out and about. Have PM'd you my number so feel free to give me a call and we could do coffee lol.

Feeling really very uncomfortable today. Only had to walk half a mile to the class but got those stupid period pains again and feel really exhausted. Just chilling out on the sofa waiting for the next lot of people to come view our house who are due any minute.


----------



## florabean1981

urgh, I had the crappest night's sleep last night. My sunburn was stinging, despite using a ton of aftersun & aloe vera gel & OH was snoring his heart out, and my sciatica (from pre-pregnancy sports injuries that just wont go away) is getting worse & worse as the days go on. I dont notice it so much during the day, but god, at night, when I try to move or turn over, I feel like someone is ripping my left butt cheek open from the inside with a knife, which sends shooting pains across my hip & down my left leg... Think I might have to go back to the doctor & if they say take painkillers, I will punch them with a fork in their butts & say, you take them & tell me what good they do you!!!
Sorry, rant over for the day!

2 weeks left at work before I take my annual leave, which leads straight into mat leave mid sept. I like my job, but man, I'm finding it really hard cope & people just expect me to do everything I always used to do & be bright & cheerful & busy & they moan when I yawn or if I ask for help lifting anything. I'm trying my best, but still, the younger ones just dont seemt o egt how much being pregnant can take it out of you. (half the people I work with are in their 30's-50's & the rest are all in late teens & very very early twenties. At 27, i feel a bit left out from either age group, lol. I got half of them telling me to sit down & leave the work & have a rest, then the other half saying what's your problem, get on with it like everyone else!)

Random Q- does anyone else here use a laptop? My LO keeps kicking the hell out of my netbook, lol. Not sure if it's the heat or the clicking he likes/dislikes, lol! Makes me smile. :)

Anyways, welcome back Keerthy & I hope you make some new friends soon near you.

Oooh, and there are some more girls due in october in the teen section thread that are having girls. I reckon we'll end up pretty even once all the yellows & missing peeps pop their LOs out. :) Also noticed a few new october due dates in the 3rd tri forum, bvut can't remember what they were having, lol.


----------



## jo_79

Afternoon everyone

Just got back from the hospital for my consultant and scan appointment. They're checking my bile acids again for obstetric choleastatis (or something like that) cos they've gone from 3 on first result to 10 on second result a week later so she wants to check its not going up again.

Baby is now weighing 4lb and has put on 1lb since last scan 2 weeks ago, so they are also checking me for gestational diabetes :(


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I had a great sleep last night, but I've woke up with cold and a sore throat... So I just can't win, guess I need the sleep I can't get...

Oh well, no rest for the wicked...

Chaos - How you doing? Any better? I do hope so...

Dawn is starting to break later and later, boy does it make a difference... Suppose it doesn't seem so early when the sun is awake, but when it's still dark, I think I should still be zzzzzing away...

Have a great day all, we're off to solicitors again today; what fun. It'll be interesting today as OH will be shattered so isn't going to be in the mood for going round the houses. He's not due in from work until 10/10.30 and we're at solicitors for 2.30; we need to go as we've put it off for almost a month...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all well I didnt feel tired till about 3am but boy am I feeling it now! Been a little sick this morning but I think thats down to being tired. Will have to retry breakfast later. 

I went shopping yesterday afternoon and bout some more bits, got maternity pads, sheet things and breast pads. So I think thats all I needed for my stuff for hospital. I also got a nice pramsuit and some more clothes (didnt need the clothes but couldn't resist)
Also bought a dreamgenii and wow I love it. I slept on the sofa last night and I felt so snug with it wrapped around me. Less bulky than my other support cushion. i can see this is going to get lots of use.

Eswift I hope the solicitors goes ok for you

Flora I sometimes use a netbook and baby kicks it. Ive had a spare pc popped in the lounge for now so im more comfortable.

Jo-79 dont worry about the scans they can only estimate the baby's weight i've read alot of people on here say they were told to expect 10lb babies and they end up with a 7lber..

Chaos hope you are feeling ok hun :hugs:

Keerthy :hugs: hope you settle into your new home soon. I dont know many people in Manchester and t can be quite isolating at times.


----------



## Maffie

Oh also forgot OH's wife started again yesterday, sending him textxs insulting him and myself. Apparently he wouldn't have so many debts if I wasn't so high maintenance and if I hadn't got pregnant.

Hmmm wouldn't have so many debts if she wasn't being such a cow :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girlies x

God last night was terrible, i was so hot and uncomfy and found it so hard to sleep :( to top it all off my DS asked for medicene at 2am!! not that he needed any the little monkey. 

Eswift good luck today hun.

Well ladies i am off for a coffee :blush: gotta do something to try and wake up as i look like an extra from a zombie film. Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all :flower:

Maffie - :hugs:

Eswift - hope everything goes well at solictors :)

Midwife appointment went well yesterday, although baby is (or was) in breech position. I say was as I tried to lie on my left side practially all night last night to give LO some space to move. Don't think it's worked though. I ache all over, I hate having to restict my sleeping position, sleep was painful. I thought there would be pleanty of time to get LO to move so it surprised me little when MW was telling me how to get them to move. :wacko:

Have to go to GP's on Friday now as well as she couldn't get any blood - I knew my veins would be awkward!

:happydance: Sent HIP grant in the post today :happydance:


----------



## keerthy

baby.love said:


> Morning girlies x
> 
> God last night was terrible, i was so hot and uncomfy and found it so hard to sleep :( to top it all off my DS asked for medicene at 2am!! not that he needed any the little monkey.
> 
> Eswift good luck today hun.
> 
> Well ladies i am off for a coffee :blush: gotta do something to try and wake up as i look like an extra from a zombie film. Catch you all later xxx


Ohh Baby.love.. it was the same with me. I couldn't sleep even with ma preg pilow.... ma bump was in inbetween...... loads of kicks n wriggling yday!!!!! hitting hard on my bladder and had to run to the looo 4 times last night.... 

It was horrible.... :cry: 

Ohh just woke up and had some breakfast!!!!! will try to sleep this afternoon atleast!!!!! 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Maffie

How many blankets have people bought for pram/moses basket. I got 4 yesterday but unsure how many to get.


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> How many blankets have people bought for pram/moses basket. I got 4 yesterday but unsure how many to get.

None ;-) I love it that everyone keeps giving us their old baby stuff, but we really, really, really don't need any more blankets! xx


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> How many blankets have people bought for pram/moses basket. I got 4 yesterday but unsure how many to get.

I think we have about 10, we bought a few and the rest were given to us by various people.

I'm thinking about using one of those baby sleeping bags more thought than a blanket in the moses basket /cot.


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies again...

Maffie - I've a feeling that OH ex is going to be one big pain in the rear for quite sometime, seems as if she's trying to get some sort of reaction from either of you. I hope you and OH don't let her become a thorn in you side. Try not to react to her, that was one of the fastest ways that OH ex stopped trying to be a pest, he stopped reacting to her, her whims and raising to her remarks (not sure if she was trying to seperate us or what. Since we've been married she stopped with the causing problems) Hehehe talking about marriage, it's about a month till our 3rd anniversary!?!? Wonder if OH will surprise me???

Thanks girls for wishing us luck for today, I guess that I just have to try to keep my cool, and try to understand what on earth the solicitor is talking about lol... I always come out of there feeling so confused...

OH is zzzing away upstairs, don't think I'm going to be too far behind him on the sofa...

As far as blankets, I've a few lol... Mum's knitted 1 or 2, Nanna made one and I've brought sheets... Crocheted 1 and a cot bed blanket too (that took some wool but looks fantastic, really pleased with it. It's massive...) So all in all I probably have a pile of about 10 of them (including the sheets) but I'm planning on using a carrycot on the pram over winter so I'm not too worried if I've too many... I also have brought 1 growbag thing and a moses toes thing that's very similar to one of those sleeping bag things...

Guess that goes with my fettish for nappies too...


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Maffie - :hugs:

eswift- good luck tday

Had another ok nights sleep thank god. nothing major to note for me. I dont seem to be waking during the night at the moment to pee which is a little strange because his head is down ! Im not complaining though. Really looking forward to my ante natal class next wed. I have also ordered a book I seen someone recommended on BNB on some thread called chilbirth without fear. I have read some reviews on it also and its highly recommended . I got it on amazon for 9 so maybe some of you ladies may be interested and its quite cheap.


----------



## Maffie

I think the ex is trying to get us to rise to it all. I think so far i've been called fat, high maintenace, that I have an unwanted child. We've been called fing idiots for having a child, she even said oh hoping for a non disabled child are you. I've never risen to her which I think makes her worse. She started sticking her head in the car if I was there, then she walked into our hour last week. I wasn't impressed but I just carried on as if she wasn't there.


On a brigther note I have just got my hospital bag ordered. I bought a cabin suitcase because I fell in love with it :cloud9:

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/prodzoomimg123375.jpg


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. Had to get up ridiculously early this morning so that I could come to work with OH as I have pilates this afternoon, which is about 10 mins down the road from his work and I need the car. Got into bed in his little flat at work at 6.45am and slept til 9am when he came up and told me to get up lol. Looking forward to doing some gentle exercise this afternoon. Little bit nervous though cos I've never done pilates before.


----------



## Kte

Sounds good LK, I never done Pilates before but heard lots of good things. Feeling like I should be booking myself onto something like that now! Or at least go swimming to get a bit fitter. Trouble is most times are in an evening so its hard to fit around OH's work pattern. Hope you enjoy your class :)

I'm sure if you keep up ignoring her childish actions Maffie the she will get bored. Hopefully she will soon realise it's time for her to move on with her life and then you guys can get on with yours! Nice hospital bag btw :)

I feel like the bag I had ion mind will be too small now!


----------



## eswift

Love the suitcase!?!? Mine's similar size, but with a tigger on...

Sounds like that one nasty ex, how on earth anyone can be so bitter and twisted is beyond me. I hope you can keep your cool... Sounds as though you're coping better than I could/would. I stopped going with OH to drop his DS as I couldn't be pestered with the hassle... 

If you're growing like I am, I sure you could do without someone telling you about your size. I feel as thouh I'm as tall as I am round... High Maintenance?!?! LMAO I'd like to know a mother to be that isn't high maintenance, there is so much that babe needs, that we'd like them to have etc... And as for the last comment if that isn't just plain nasty and heartless I've no idea what is, but I'm sure that your child like most is very much wanted.

My DS was unplanned all them years ago, but from finding out that I was expecting right the way through the pregnancy he was very much wanted. He has been very much the centre of my life since the day he was born, I wouldn't be without him for anything. I know he has and does spend alot of time with my parents, it's nice that he is able to. When he was little they moved away and ran a pub. They didn't see him very much or spend much time with him then, as he has special needs when he was smaller and was so out of control etc he spent very little time with my parents or my grand parents as he was too much for them. As he has grown and calmed down enormously they are now able to spend time with him, which they were unable to do before. I think it's their way of making up for lost time/years. TBH with it being the hols, OH on nights (not sure when he finishes) & me working early shift it's easier all round DS spending time with my Dad. Plus he's of an age where he can help look after my Dad without bossing him about and Dad can look after him without having to pamper to his every whim...

I'm sorry went off on one...

But the point I was trying to make was a nice one... Not sure now how to say it... Sorry...


----------



## Bingers

"On a brigther note I have just got my hospital bag ordered. I bought a cabin suitcase because I fell in love with it :cloud9:"

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/prodzoomimg123375.jpg[/QUOTE]




Like the bag Maffie. Same as mine!!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

32 weeks today!:happydance:

Sorry I aint been about, its just been a bit stressful here with all that's going on. The first lawyer we tried to contact was really flakey .. didn't install much confidence about how she did her business, so now we are investigating some more. We have 3 that we like so now we need to choose one. They all do free consultations so I think we'll do that then decide. 

Never. Ever. use CCs to pay bills.

I had an OB appointment yesterday, now seeing him every 2 weeks. My joints in my hands are still pretty painful, feel like snarled old tree branches first thing lol. It's bearable though, more annoying. I'm sitting at 192lbs (Just over 13 stone) :shock: Fundal hight is 33 and BP was 120/70 (That's the highest its' EVER been!!) I suspect thats more to do with it being 97f here yesterday though lol. I have another scan at 36 weeks so he can check fluid levels and the size of the baby etc.

We got an estimated insurance bill yesterday .. just for the OB care. Boy do I miss the NHS.
Basically *just* for my OB care (so like midwife at home) it is $3200. Once the baby is born we'll get a separate bill from the lab for my bloodwork (which sits at about $2000 at the moment) and then the hospital stay which I suspect for a 48 hour stay will be about 2 or 3 grand.
The way insurance works for materity is, we have to pay $4000 excess before they will cover it then they cover the bill at 90% and we pay 10%.
I'm so jealous of you lot back home not having to do this haha.
We were kinda shocked because we thought our excess was $1000, but they gave us a really crap paper work explaining it. The $1000 excess is for "level 1 care" .. so primary care etc. 
Hospital stays/inpatient and materity is "level 2 care" .. so the larger deductable. 
It pisses me off because we pay $350 a month towards insurance anyways, what the hell are we paying that for? And people wonder why we're having to go bankrupt. :cry:

BabyLove ~ The nursery looks fantastic! I really wanna finish mine and get pics for the scrapbook. Ah well maybe when I'm done at work.

Maffie ~ I feel you on the funky dreams. I dremt I was giving birth 2 nights ago!! WTF with the Ex ... how DARE she say that stuff. God, people just piss me off. Stupid jealous old hag.
The bag is great haha, they'll see you coming!

Kte ~ I'm really ticklish too lol. Am at the stage I just don't want to be touched on my belly, but the OH insists! Autumn stays still every time he touches my belly anyways lol.
Re spots, my neck has totally broken out again. My face *touch wood* is still clear. My back is just disgusting lol.

Lindak ~ I'm glad someone on here is getting good sleep! :)

Keerthy ~ It's really good to see you! I was wondering how you were doing. :hugs:I understand being lonley in a country you don't know. Try looking on the meet up forum on here, I'm sure there's an Oxford meetup. Also try out meetup.com.

Eswift ~ I watch bringing baby home and a baby story every morning haha. I've also been reading my hyponobirthing book, it explains the history of birth and why it has been come to known as a "painful thing" and it really makes sense .. it makes me feel more confident. Let me know if you want to have the author/name of the book, maybe you can get it from the libary or something. :hugs:

Littlekitten ~ You made it half a mile?! I'm jealous lol I can't even go for 5 minutes with out needing a sit down! I used to do pilates .. it's pretty fun!

Florabean ~ I have to wear ear plugs at night other wise I'd batter the DH whilst he sleeps with his bloody snoring.

Jo ~ I hope you get good results re the GD :hugs:

Re blankets I have 2 or 3 so if one gets dirty I can wash it etc.

Ok I'm being booted in the belly button, that must mean its time for frosted shreddies haha.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi Ladies

Well the weather has let me down again, was planning on doing all my washing today and washing all the bedding but the rain has halted plans!!

Had a day shopping in Bath yesterday with the MIL, got a few baby bits and had a lovely lunch out, it was a long day thou, we went on the bus, and I was glad for my bed last nite!!

Chaos:hugs: hope everything comes together for you. I am so with you on the OH snoring, cant wear ear plugs though incase I miss the boys waking in the night, I dont have any problems sleeping its just his bloody snoring waking me up every night so I have booked him a docs appointment tomorrow, he has already had his adenoids out to try to ease it but it didnt work:nope:

Just ordered wardrobe for babies room today which will be here next Thursday so will be seriously nesting next weekend:happydance:

Maffie, loving the bag!!!

Eswift hope all goes well at solicitors

Littlekitten enjoy the pilates

Everybody else hope you have a good day x x


----------



## h702

just got back from the midwife, and they think my little man has moved so he's bum down now instead of head down. on the plus side, i noticed he had hiccups this morning!! it was soo cute :).

sorry your having a tough time chaos, im not sure whats wrong but hope you get it sorted x


----------



## eswift

Well, solicitors went better than I expected... I sat there and let OH do most of the talking... I'd just woken up from napping on the sofa, think I left my brain sat there... Nobody noticed...

He's working out all the additional cost we've incurred from the balls up with the house etc, fuel for DS to get to school & back, initial fees and extra's that way on. Think he's wanting to bring it over the £5000 mark so we can take it to court if need be and claim his fees back... Didn't fee so dense today, so that's a start...

Dogs out in the garden howling at the ice cream van... lol Silly thing... He's been a little terror today barking at one of the neighbours trying to fix their shed... Really has got on my nerves... OH has gone back to bed, so I'm entertaining myself again, wonder if I won on ebay...

Choas - I'd like the book title and authour please, it might give me some bed time reading. I'm ready for bed at about 8/9ish but not sleeping until about 10 ish... SO maybe just maybe I'll drop off faster with a book...

I'm thinking about going swimming from next week, as I really am starting to feel like a complete layabout... As DS is away for the next 2 weeks, OH is on nights again, I can maybe start going in the afternoon either before my nap or after it... I'd be no good going in the evening unless OH decides he going to come too, otherwise I'd not see him... Now there's a thought?? 

OH lost weight too, finally he's managed to get back down to his pre-engaged weight, it has taken 4 years but he's done it! I'm so proud of him, as he was like me at his biggest when we got married. I couldn't loose weight no matter what I tried (gone from a 14 to 20), even exercising and healthy eating I put weight on, gave up in the end. SO he married me at my biggest and I was loosing the weight quite well when we found out we were expecting lol. Typical, things went pear shape then. Aventually started to loose the baby weight again and found out I was expecting again... Now, I'm all bump and no bum... And OH has finally reached his happy place lol - He has such a small bum and lovely lovely legs...


----------



## Maffie

I'm glad the soliciotrs went well eswift. Well done to your OH on losing weight. I notice my weight more now i'm with a healthy person. He cycle commutes everywhere and has legs of muscle *drool* love his legs. I too had started to drop weight really well when I started training at the start of the year and then ooops I fell pregnant. It's certainly made me realise how loosing a few pounds helped me feel much better and i'm determined to carry on after baby comes. 

Just had a lovely couple of hours napping. Now thinking about preparing dinner, was going to mae a veggie risotto but i'm now fancying a chicken curry.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I very much enjoyed my first pilates class. Not sure how long I will be able to do the classes but I'm certainly going to try to do the exercises at home and carry on the classes as long as James lets me! Am now back at OHs work to spend the rest of his break with him before I go back home...but hes fallen asleep lol so I'm watching Come Dine With Me.


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Chaos, it must be very difficult for you. I can't believe the amount they charge over there! x

Glad the solicitors went well eswift - they always confuse me too! I was quite proud and amazed when I sorted out all my divorce paper work without one, althought they have been very handy in the past when buying my house, one house I went to look at had a mine shaft entrance under it which could have been re-opened at any time!

LO seems to being doing their own excercise class tonight!


----------



## sam76

hiya ladies. just got in after a long day at work, then went to our 1st parentclass, very interesting views some ladies had on pain relief! im still undecided and i think i may go in with a open mind and take it from there xxx xxxxx
Chaos, thinking of you love xxxxx take care


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I managed a reasonable nights sleep, last night; started off at one side of the bed and rolled and rolled all over the bed, woke up this morning in the middle of the bed with all the pillows nestled around me... Oh well, good job OH is back on nights I guess, and the bed was all mine... Otherwise he'd have been in DS's room...

Rain again here, where has all the sun shine gone? Bet this is all because Mum & Dad got to the lakes tomorrow... It always use to rain when we went there as kids too, maybe it's just one of those places that just has rain all the time... Guess they need it with all them lakes there, otherwise they'd just be dry basins...

Hope I have a bit more energy this afternoon, have some reserve; I'd like to get some housework done; but doesn't seem as important as getting sleep at the moment... DS's is being so good and helpful, but just doesn't do/see the housework that needs doing, i'm not sure he knows how to use the washer or the sink properly...

Have a great morning all...


----------



## keerthy

Good Morning Ladies, 

Managed to sleep happily last night :) was difficult to start with...... my pillow help me loads!!!!! feeling freshhhhh.... arghhhhh........... lovely! but I still need to Sleep LOL... seems am never satisfied! ;) 

Pain coz of SPD .... kinda difficult to get out of bed without support but manageable! 

Just had a warm glass of milk.... no wanna get back to BED!!!!! lol

Have a great day ladies...... will catch up a bit later. 

Cheers, 

Keerthy


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

LO still being shy for OH! Even after all the wiggiling they were getting up to last night. I put his hand on my tummy and he said he couldn't feel anything but I assured him my tummy doesn't normally 'ripple' like that! I have to admit they were faint movements but you could see my tummy moving. Think I am going to get some cards with instructions written on them like 'quick - feel tummy now!' as I think my voice when I am calling OH gives LO a pre-warning to be cheeky!

Round two of trying to take bloods today, off to the GP's for 12:15 :wacko: *REALLY* hope my veins co-operate although they are looking as illusive as ever :( I just don't want to be stabbed by the needle over and over. I don't have a phobia, I just get fed up, especially if they sting all the time :nope:


----------



## helz81

Morning everyone,
I haven't been around much this past week or so-family troubles, so I have some catching up to do!! Hope everyone is well.
Ive got a midwife appointment in a few hours, I did my urine sample when I got up at 7.30am and it's really cloudy!! Is this ok???! I think Im gonna feel really emmbarrassed about handing it over :blush:


----------



## MrsO29

:rofl:, I gave a sample last week that was so dark it was almost brown!
I do get cloudy pee in the morning too, but it has always tested ok.

I am good, just too hot. I wish the rainy weather would come back here.

I have been getting period type pains for the past few days, which I think must just be growing pains or something. Baby is kicking away ok and HB is normal.

Only next week left on holiday then my dd starts Primary 1!!!!!!
Where has all the time gone. I feel like I just brought her home from the hospital a few days ago.

I wish the next 10 weeks would go by as quickly!
I am starting to get seriously excited now. Can't wait to meet my little man :)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Hope everyone is well. Think I might spend the day sorting some stuff out today. Need to start getting rid of stuff. Managed to get about 6 bags of things to charity shop last week so hoping I can do the same again this week.


----------



## helz81

Thanks Mrs0, feel abit better about it now then. Ive been having alot of period pain too..must be braxton hicks starting up. Off to get some more toast..gosh Im never full at the mo!!!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Well i think Freya was testing out putting her head in my pelvis last night as OMG it hurt! and i could feel the pressure when she done it.. Then this morning i wake up to a bum sticking up in the air all to one side of my bump :lol: I had to sleep with the fan last night as it was so muggy and hot :( even today is overcast but its so close... 

Helz i have cloudy pee pee in the morning too hun, i wouldnt worry too much about it :hugs:

Oh and girls .... 9 weeks today and Freya will be born :cloud9: 

Off to put some washing on.. catch you all later xxx


----------



## Maffie

I cant believe my hospital bag has arrived. The website said if ordered before noon they may be able to do next day, nut it's normally the email I got said they can take 2-3 days and it's here already. It's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girlies. Got up early this morning to go see the GP. He wants to do some bloods to check my clotting cos of the nosebleeds, and my thyroid function cos of the palpitations and high pulse rate. So I'm now getting stabbed on Tuesday morning for that and then Thursday for my GTT :( Also spoke to him about my plug and he says that if I get any more pains then I am to go to delivery suite immediately. Hmm lol. 

Was hoping to wash the baby bedding today but no such luck. Very overcast and keeps spitting rain. Ah well. May have to wait til we move into the new house and have a tumble drier.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls n Bumps,

Well my stupid hands kept waking me up last night. This is one pregnancy symptom that is getting right on my last nerve. 

Re medical insurance ~ I spoke to our ... I guess you call him a broker? he said the Drs have it all wrong and hes going to call me at 2 today to go through it with me and sort them out. Its so confusing :(

Re bankruptcy ~ We found another lawyer we like the sound of, they have also been recommneded to us. I like them because they give you 2 free consultation appointments to help you come ot a choice before they start working on your case.

OMG I have to tell you something, I was measuring my self yesterday to get a new bra, now my pre-pregnancy was 36B, I'm a 38DD at the moment!! :shock: I was reading on the website (explained how to measure for nursing bras) and it said if you get a nursing bra before your milk comes in, to get it a size bigger :shock: :shock: They better stay after birth!!!!! :rofl:

*Random question*: Is anyone having trouble getting out of bed now? I have to roll out haha and then during the night I had kicked my trakkie bottoms off cause it was hot, I rolled out of bed this morning, tried to put them on and couldn't get my leg up! I had to lay back on the bed on my back and pull my leg up and get it in the hole. A right sight!!! :rofl:

*Jlo *~ I had mega problems to start with, with earplugs. I brought latex ones by accident and put them in my ears. That was .. fun as I'm allergic to it lol. The ones I have now mute him enough to were I can sleep but I can still be woken up by the alarm and stuff. I'd seriously hurt him if it wasn't for them lol.

*H702 *~ The hiccups make me laugh. Autumn gets them like 4 times a day, seriously .. WHO get them 4 times a day?! Before it felt like a twitchy eye muscle .. but because she's getting big now, by whole belly moved each time she hiccups.

*Eswift *~ I'm glad the lawyers went well. Yay for your husband, that's great news about his weight :) Re swimming, we have a pool in our neighbourhood. Its so nice to go and feel weightless, swimming for me is a bit of a challenge tho cause my belly keeps making me sink haha.
The name of the book is "Hypnobirthing, The Mongan Method" by Marie F Mongan, M.Ed., M.Hy. It's the 3rd edition. It comes with a CD. It has a picture of an evil looking baby on the front. Seriously, the front cover freaks me out lol, I have to put it face down when I'm not reading it! Actually, here's a link I found on Amazon.co.uk https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hypnobirth...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1249642889&sr=1-1

*LK *~ Glad the pilates class went well! Urgh re the bloodtests ... hopefully you'll get a good result.

*Sam *~ Open mind is exactly what I'm going in with. I'm reading this hypnobirthing book and hope to do it medication free, but at the same time I know my limits and if I've been in labour for 2 days and need some sleep before pushing, then pump me with drugs, baby haha.

*Keerthy *~ :hugs: Hope that SPD feels better!

*Kte *~ Autumn does *exactly* the same thing with the OH. She could be doing sommersaults in there, belly jiggling like a bowl of jelly, he'll put his hand on it and she'll stop in her tracks lol. He says she behaves for him ;)

*Helz *~ I'm sorry you're having family problems, hope they are resolved soon. :hugs:Let us know how the appointment goes!

*Mrs029 *~ I was getting those type of pains last week, OB called me in to get checked out and he said it was Autumns head moving down causing pressure and cramping. 

*Maffie *~ lol 6 bags?! Nesting much? ;)

Ok, Friday, half a day of work and then 4 working days left until I am DONE. I am so freaking ready. Got a busy weekend ... going to his Mum and Dads on Saturday for BBQ. They live 50 miles away so its a bloody trek. Sunday a friend is giving us their futon cause they are moving so I can put that in the spare room for guests and then we're off to another BBQ at our friends! A weekend of non cooking for me, just the way I like it haha.

Ok I gotta go eat and get showered. Have a great day, loves. :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Hope you have a good day Chaos, I too roll out of bed and off the sofa as its too low to get up from :rofl:

I'm a horder so giving to charity shops makes sense :lol:


----------



## helz81

Back from midwife..went well,everything is fine, Im measuring at 27cm, heard heartbeat,baby gave a good kick at the doppler, urine was fine, bp 100/55 (she said was good,I dunno how the whole bp thing works) had bloods taken. Won't be seen now untill 34 weeks. Midwife thinks I maybe anemic (sorry,can never spell that word!!) as I mentioned that I struggle to breathe sometimes,especially in bed on a night, so just have to wait and see what shows in my bloods.
Hope everyone is enjoying their day :flower:


----------



## eswift

Chaos - I hope everything works out, there's nothing worse than worrying about money. It does play a major part in everything. I hope your adviser manages to sort out the insurance issue too. Gosh, you've so much going on in your life at the moment and so close to babe's arrival, bet you could really do without it all. A big thank you Chaos! Just ordered the book from play.com (only as it was cheaper..)

Swimming went well, managed half an hour; as it was lunch time and I started with the shakes... I only managed 20 length this time, but I've been up since 4.30am... But as I woke up this morning with a sore hip again, I don't think I've done too bad. And NO NAP!?!?! Not feeling so tired... 

Boss sent me home early again, he is looking after me bless. I struggle to walk, but waddle well... He knows I'm feeling tired and I guess he's got my best interest at heart...

OH is just getting out of his pit lol.. I'll get some company!?!?! Woo Hoo...


----------



## helz81

Chaos, sounds right about babies head casing the cramping cos like I said,Ive had quite alot of period pain the past few days and my midwife says he's head down now,so maybe there is some truth to it. Hope your money worries ease up soon :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos- yes, gett8ing out of bed is like a mammoth task in itself. And as for putting socks on, dont even get me started! lol.

Anyone else noticing their babies butts sticking out a lot more these days? lol.


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Well after sitting around stressing for half an hour they called me in to take my blood. Then the nurse didn't recognise the bottle the MW had given to me but thankfully she still used it, she was close to sending me to the Hospital to get them to take my bloods. She found a vein no problem but it was a bit releuctant to fill up the bottle, thankfully enought came out in the end :thumbup:

Chaos - Lol, what are they like! I am starting to feel silly asking him now, he thinks I have gone mad! I think I might tell him that LO behaves for him too lol :D Enjoy the BBQ's! 

If OH has gone to work I can roll myself out of bed quite easily, otherwise I have to claw myself to the end of the bed until I can get my legs on the floor and then kind of flip myself up, don't know how much longer that will last tho! 

I have to sit on the top step on the landing to get on my socks sucessfully! :rofl:

I have no clue how to tell what position LO is in :blush: How can you tell?!?

That book sounds quite interesting, thanks Chaos & Eswift :D

Glad everything went well at the MW appointment Helz81 :flower:

Just been given a Graco travel cot from someone at work, it's in super condition :happydance:

OK back to work, I have done enought skiving! It is sooooo nice and sunny outside too hope it keeps up for when I get home. Full weekend with OH so I am super happy.


----------



## keerthy

Hello bumpkins! 

Chaos > yes.... I am struggling to get outa bed now and difficult to wear my undies like b4! lol... I need to sit down and then wear them! 

Tempted to clean my house today....... looks very dirty with everything here n there! But unable to gather my energy for that!!!!! 

will prob do this weekend.. as hubby will be @ home! yay... I jus love weekends!!!!!


----------



## eswift

Keerthy - I know that feling about the housework... I just keep putting it off... I'm at work early tomorrow, OH is painting this weekend. I'm planning to do just the laundry and worry about the rest next week...

Chaos - forgot to answer you question about raising from the bed, sofa, chair, car; they're all a struggle. OH has had to help me a few times, like last night; I had sat for tea, babe moved. Well, I just couldn't get myself forward enough to sit up; OH had to pull me up as babe was in the way. I couldn't get my feet on the floor and stand up... Best bit was I needed a wee... OH ended up in fits of giggles... Like Keerthy, I'm struggling to get my underwear on too, and had to sit to put on my swimming suit too... Still got weeks to go... What fun!

Just been spending OH's money, just ordered a all in one suit and a baby grow set from Mama & Papa's inc delivery; all comes to less than the all in one suit should be. Babe's coming home set is sorted now. Well, pleased...

Tea-time, stir fry.... Then it'll be nearly bed time lol; I'm shattered now... Should have had my nap...


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Just wondering if anyone else is finding that their babies kicks are starting to hurt a bit? Freya has been super duper active the last 24 hours and they actually hurt, she stretched my tummy out so much earlier i thought she was gonna pop out! Plus she keeps dive bombing my pelvis and that reeeaaallly hurts alot! if i go another 9 weeks i will be amazed. 

Hope all are well xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, had an afternoon nap. I cant seem to manage without them at the moment! OH suggested a take away which i'm happy about as i'm shattered form doing loads of washing.


----------



## baby.love

Maffie afternoon naps have become my best friend too.., Loving the take away idea :munch: I have a thing about sweet & sour sauce at the moment xx


----------



## Neferet

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is finding that their babies kicks are starting to hurt a bit?

Yesss! Only sometimes though.


Moooo! It's getting really hard to shave my legs and have nobody to help me do it! *rolls eyes* I know it's just going to get worse and worse and become impossible soon =[


----------



## helz81

Yes, Im abit behind you Babylove but I'm definatley feeling kicks that make me flinch!
Just posted bump piccy over in the erm bump pic thread. Ive finally solved the problem of the file size being too big so now I know I can post pics I'll be taking pics of all my baby stuff like a crazy lady tommorow and posting them on here :happydance:


----------



## eswift

i've found that babe kicks and wiggles more when i relax. I too have some kicks that really stop me in my tracks. But otherwise babe wiggles and moves around without causing me too much discomfort, unless they're sat really high up, then i feel so sickly and ill that i've no choice but to go to bed. OH is very understanding when i do this as he can feel and see how high and tight my bump is for himself. Once babe moves again i'm fine:) i'm hopin that it'll ease as space gets to be a luxury;)


----------



## Chaos

Afternoon Loves,

Well I have some good news!! I spoke to our health insurance broker today. He said the way it works is this.

We have $1000 excess on our health insurance. We pay bills up until this amount. We have reached just under $500 of this from my Chiro care.
Once we meet the $1000, the insurance company will pay 90% of any medical bill to do with maternity and we will pay the remaining 10%.
That 10% will go towards a $4000 maximum out of pocket expense and once that $4000 is reached, the insurance company will pay 100% of everything else!!

Its SUCH good news, we were so afraid of having to pay $4000 before we got *any* coverage. This means we could be paying less that $1000 for the WHOLE pre natal, birth, post birth care. 

The only thing we have to pay upfront is a $250 co pay for admission to the hospital on the day of labour. The rest we wait for the insurance company to bill us. 

I can not describe to you the relief I feel over this. Of course this all starts from scratch in December when our year policy is up lol. But I don't care because Autumn will be born by then and all the birth will be on the 2009 policy! 

I also just spoke to the bankruptcy lawyer and have an appointment on the 18th. They put my mind at rest on the phone as I asked how quickly the CC companies come after you. We pay nearly $1000 a month on credit cards and have never missed a payment but with me finishing work something has to give. I said we can make one (we have 2 CCs) of the payments this month but not the other. She said seeing as we've always met the payments, it will take them a while to do anything about it. So thats good.

Its still a worry to me, but its a nice way to start the weekend iykwim. Man I need a BIG glass of Baileys right now!! I wonder if taking a mouth full, swirling it round and spitting it out counts as drinking it hahaha.

I know everyone back home moans about the NHS and midwives and stuff, but BOY do I envy you lot not having to deal with the money side of it. Things are so different here in the states and sometimes not for the better.

Thanks for all the support you've offered :) :hugs:

*Helz *~ I'm glad your visit went well! My OB put me on iron pills for anemia. Nasty ass things. I take them at night so I don't feel the nasuea from them lol.

*Eswift *~ I'm glad you've ordered the book. Let me know if it helps your worries :) 20 lengths?! Holy shit woman. I can't even manage 1/2 with out flounding in a doggy paddle haha.

*Flora *~ Oh I gave up on socks about a month ago, I just live in my crocs lol. Now knickers .. good lord, who ever invented them was NOT pregnant. Its like a gymlastic work out trying to get them on! Autumn always freaking sticks her butt out, my bump goes really lop sided!

*Kte *~ Thats great about the travel cot!

*BabyLove *~ Some of Autumns kicks REALLY hurt. And she also does this thing .. well I don't know what it is, but its almost like shes stretching a leg or arm right out and it REALLY hurts in the spot shes pushing on .. feels all bruised. I have to lay down on my side to get her to change her postion because if I push back to try and get her to move away, she pushes back even harder!!!!
I got a sassy lil moo inside me!

*Maffie *~ I just had a 2 hour nap also. I spoke to my OB cause I said I felt lazy, he said its good to sleep when my body wants it at this stage.

Ok I better go raid the fridge to see what to cook for dinner. I have to drive 20 miles to Babies R us today as we got a bottle sterlizer from there and it has bits missing! Silly stores!


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :wave:

I finally had a half decent sleep so we have decided to goto a saturday bootsale and get some fresh air.. I wonder what bargains are to be had today?!
Freya seems to of laid off my pelvis for now too which is a relief x I hope you all have a good saturday .. TTFN .. x


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well had some energy this morning, so i've got 2 loads of washing on the line and another load in the machine. baked some chocolate brownies and scrubbed the bathroom top to bottom.

OH gone to macdonald's to get free breakfast as last week they gave us all the wrong things :dohh: He keeps telling me off for working too hard. He said I don't know the meaning of taking it easy.

I'm just itching to get the house all sorted now readdy for the baby.


----------



## sam76

Morning all, hope were all well, had a better sleep last night, thankgod, feel abit better today, catch up later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Got a very rude awakening this morning by some bloody builders drilling and banging and shouting! Felt like opening the door and yelling at them that I'm frickin pregnant and its a Saturday so cant they shut up for another hour lol. Have a feeling today is going to be a long day. OHs cousin is bringing her daughter down this afternoon cos we are looking after her for a few days cos her brother has to go into Great Ormond Street for surgery. He is ever so poorly so she is going to be very tearful and grouchy. Then we get DSS tomorrow too so we will have the pair of them til Tuesday night and his cousins daughter til Thursday. 

Have decided to ban OH from sexy time lol. Gave into him last night and let him not pull out and now this morning I have lost more of my plug and have the achy period pains again. Grr. 

Baby.love yes James does the most huge painful kicks several times a day atm. Feel like Ive got bruises even though I dont lol. And chaos James does that thing too. Stretches and arm or leg out and I can feel him stretching me inside and its the most gross feeling!


----------



## bonfloss

Hope everyone is well. I am good apart from only getting around 2 hours kip each night. Roll on mat leave...

Congrats to anyone else reaching 29 weeks or other milestones :)


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies!!!

How are you all today? What have you been upto? I was at work for 5.30 this morning, up at 4am; been and had a nap already. Took OH shopping, made him carry a basket around, and needed to trolley really; I forgot that there wasn't much we needed and what we did was all heavy stuff. Hehehe OH was not impressed... Pregnancy brain strikes again...

I looking forward to having a bit of a lie-in tomorrow... This morning sickness thing isn't funny, what is the point of eating breakfast to loose it all to have to have breakfast an hour later at work? Dad thinks it's hayfever that's causing it all, as I'm all coughs and snot, have breakfast, loose breakfast and then I'm fine all day. Until the following morning... Then we start all over again...

OH has sanded all the walls in the livingroom down whilst I was zzzing away. Considering he's been up and awake since 2.30 pm yesterday.. He's doing well and is over drive... He does want the house done before babe arrives :-D

Have a lovely afternoon all, I've started the washing... Why is it such a mamouth task that never seems to be finished?


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Hope everyone is getting this nice sunny weather :D OH and I went food shopping this morning, had a nice breakefast in Tesco cafe then mooched about town. I feel so worn out now though, not done much since we got back but feel like I need a nap!

Bonfloss - sorry the hear about the lack of sleep :hugs: How is the nursery coming along? Congrat's on 29 weeks too!! :happydance:

That's good news Chaos :thumbup:

Did you find any bargains baby.love? We are doing yet another car boot tomorrow, OH is just loading up the car now so then we can just relax for the rest of the evening.

I to need put some washing in so I don't feel too lazy and guilty about not doing much! I feel a munch 'fest coming along too so I think I may go get a giant bowl of cereals *drool*


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Kte: OH YES! I am currently sat with my feet in a foot spa :D Its bubbling away and massaging my feet as i type.. It was brand new and we got it for £5 .
Also got Freya a few cuddly toys for the nursery, a M&P Barnaby Button baby bouncer - £3!! i wasnt going to get a bouncer as we have a papasan but for that price i couldnt resist.. Plus my boy got some dvd's :) all in all a good boot sale i think...

Eswift: I hate washing atm! i always have loads and my washing basket is never empty :( 

Right i am off for a scout about.. TTFN xx


----------



## sam76

Babylove, you always get bargains well done!!!!!!


----------



## MrsO29

Is anyone else having problems with baby trying to break your ribs!

My dd didn't do this so it's new to me.
He seems to press against my right hand side rib and push really hard for a minute or so. It's flippin agony.

Can they actually break a rib? Seriously?


----------



## Maffie

I think I have a foot pressing into part of my intestines as when I breath in you can here that section gurgle. I've had rib kicking it's very sore I try to get on all fours to shift him.


----------



## florabean1981

MrsO29 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with baby trying to break your ribs!
> 
> My dd didn't do this so it's new to me.
> He seems to press against my right hand side rib and push really hard for a minute or so. It's flippin agony.
> 
> Can they actually break a rib? Seriously?

I swear to God for about 2 hours today my LO had his foot stuck under my rib & it really hurt & I couldn't bend or twist properly, without feeling like his foot was gonna break through my bottom rib. Then suddenly, he flipped over like a somersault, which make me feel physically sick for a few seconds. Was really weird, but apparently, not unusual.
Seriously though, I dont *think* they can break our ribs. I *hope* they aren't capable of that, lol!:shrug:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all =]

32WEEK TODAY! been up to the inlaws all week =[. So first chance to get back on here =]

I have a growth scan on tuesday as im fat and they cant tell how big/small baby is, and because DD was 8lb15nhalf they think this one is big, even though she was 2weeks late.

I really really think this lil un is going to be so much smaller then taylor, is that possible? Hes still moving about ALOT and no where near me ribs yet and also my bump isnt half as big as it was with taylor, i still look fat lol.

How are we all? Getting some strong BH lately =[ i spent bloody 170 in babies r us on just bedding and a toy for DD!! 
Still now had maternity grant! =[


----------



## baby.love

Taylorsmummy my daughter was 9lb 6oz but my son was only 7lb 8oz! they do have different dads though so could be why.. I think Freya will be in the 7lb's as she is no where near my ribs and feels quite dainty when i press about :lol: 

Happy 32 weeks hun x

Gosh girls i am stuffed like a xmas turkey.. just ate a cheeky chinese and it was yummy.. xx Off to watch some TV.. catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## helz81

My baby is doing strange things tonight too..I feel all swollen and hot down below and it feels like he's kind of poking around my lady bits from the inside! Bizzare! It's not hurting but it isn't comfortable. Hope he stops soon!!


----------



## Kte

Ooo foot spa sounds so nice! 

I'd be more scared of breaking them if I thought LO was stuck somewhere!

OH and I were going to watch a DVD tonight but the player is being awkward and so it's a mystery, poor OH trying to figure out why even though everything is plugged in.


----------



## sallybaybii

Hey :) I'm due on 31st october so a hallowe'en baby for me


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i think i may of had diabietes [sp] with DD, i put on about 5st, constantly had protein in urine but GTT came back clear, where as this time no protein in my urine at all lol.

I brought some right cute clothes in adams sale today <3 love it!
got a pizza in oven im starving!! lol.

Baby.love i reckon this lil un takes after his dad whos tall and skinny lol he was only 7lb born so im hoping he will be smaller then DD.


----------



## cloud9mummy

hi,

is it ok for me to join the thread? my little one is due 22nd October.

I keep feeling his bum sticking out of places and some gentle rib tickling but nothing as strong as what you are feeling yet! although he seems to squirm a lot on my bladder which feels strange!

chaos - i had to check out the hypnobirthing book to see the evil baby - that is funny! i wonder why on earth they picked that photo?? :wacko::shrug:


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

Just had some Corn! yet to have ma dinner..... 
Baby is being tooo active since 3 days...... been kicking me... like hell! 

Had been for a walk this evening - had horrible kicks.... tummy went hard, and baby kicking really low... it hurt a lot! Felt like I had to Pee asap!!!!! (though I peed 10 mins back)
Anyone feeling like this????

So hows everyone feeling today???Hope ya all enjoying ur weekend. Husband doing all the cooking today.... me sitting on the sofa watching movies!


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening ladies. I am so so tired. Spent the afternoon with OHs cousin, her hubby and her son and daughter. Not long got back and so her daughter is now in PJs and watching a DVD so hopefully I will be able to go to bed soon. Was a bit of an emotional afternoon cos OHs cousins son is going in for surgery on Monday (and may not survive it) and he has autism and so normally wont do any kind of eye contact and hates people in his face, but he adores OH so he was cuddling him and pulling his face down so he could rub his nose against OHs nose. Both me and his mum got a bit teary.


----------



## sallybaybii

I'm new to B&B and kind of confused about it all haha :) 
I'm 28 weeks pregnant today :) Due 31/10/09 - Bumpkin :)
Baby kicking and rolling around loads!! Feels like shes having a constant tug of war with my ribcage. Is it too early to be feeling that?! x


----------



## Maffie

Morning all and welcome to the thread to sallybaybii and cloud9mummy

Had a lovely soak in the bath last night and was so tired I only just managed to get upstairs to bed. Up this morning and got the washer on. I hope the rain stays away so I can breack the back of this mountainour washing!

I'm still having lots of weird and whacky dreams. I hope they stop soon.


----------



## MrsO29

Welcome to sallybaybii and cloud9mummy.

Baby is laying of my rib for the moment, but has changed to my bladder now.

I had a nightmare last night that I was bleeding and my hubby and mum weren't taking it seriously and I had to get the bus to the hospital!
I rushed to the toilet this morning to knicker check!!!

Maffie - I wish the rain would start here it had been so muggy!! In fact I would be more than happy for it to rain right until my due date.

Keerthy - Yes the pee thing is annoying me now. Last night I hadn't had anything to drink since around 7pm, but needed to pee at 8/9/10/10.20/11 and 11.30. Then got up at 2 and 3 for some more! I don't know whats worse, baby standing on bladder and causing constant peeing or baby trying to break a rib!

Well have a nice week all.
It's the last week of the kids summer hols up here so we are gonna make the most of slobbing around for one more week!
I am dreading getting back into the early morning school routine as all I want to do is sleep just now.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :hi:

Welcome to our new bumpkins :hugs:

Well we have been up for ages so no suprise where we are off to! i am a carboot junkie i think :blush: Doing it more to get out and get some fresh air tbh... But if a bargain is to be had then i'll have it :D

Hope you are all having a good start to your sunday... TTFN xxx


----------



## Maffie

ooooh I do sometimes wish we had a car so we could go to car boots. I've noticed how house bound I am now that I cant cycle everywhere.


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone had a good nights sleep. I got woken at 12.10 by my housemate and her friends coming in drunk, and then at 1am by OH coming in from work. And was up to pee about 6 times last night. Plus cos we had a 12 year old sleeping in our room who was figeting it kept waking me cos Im not used to someone else moving around! 

Going to have a lazy day today and just doss around the house or maybe wander into town. Just having a nice cup of tea. James decided last night that he was going to kick me so hard that it really hurt and made me squeal!


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Hope you have had a nice weekend.

Hi to all the new bumkins.

Baby.love - hope you have a nice day today and get some good bargains.

littlekitten - hope you get a better sleep tonight there is nothing worse than interupted sleep !! 

I cant remember if I told you ladies that I had a private scan and the sonographer meausured me nearly 2 weeks ahead of what the hosp had given me. So anyway I decided I ring the hosp on fri, and I have to go in on tuesday and they will check things out ... SO fingers crossed I am 2 weeks on that would be amazing. Either way though Im happy because I am sure they will give me another scan. 

I have had a bit of an emotional weekend. Just feeling like the pregnancy is never going to end. I know that sounds silly but I really have had it with being pregnant, not because I am suffering but because I just really want meet my baby, have my body back etc. 

xxxx to all x


----------



## baby.love

Well we are back :) it was getting hot so left the last 2 rows of stalls...

So the bargains today were............ A HUGE box of clothes ranging from NB-18 months for the total price of. £10! Got some other bits and bobs too.. Got a lovely pram blanket, some little dolly shoes in 0-3 and a shelf for her nursery :) 

Ethan got a vtech laptop so he is happy and that only cost £2.50 :) 

My feet are aching a bit now so will soon be getting my foot spa out .. My OH is gonna make some sausage sarnies in a min as i am starving :munch:

TTFN xx


----------



## lucilou

morning all! I'm all inspired by Baby Love's nursery so I am determined to make a start on mine today! I've been mainly using our spare room as a dressing room / tip for the past 3 years so you can imagine it needs a massive clearout before I can even think about putting baby stuff in it, and I want to do it before I get too huge/lazy!

Did a bit of a shop yesterday and reckon with all the things I am getting handed down from friends, I have pretty much everything I need for baby's first couple of weeks at least! Just need to find places to put it all! Got stuff for my hospital bag too which made me a bit queasy - have been managing not to think about that bit so far!

After getting used to needing to pee at least twice during the night (getting really good at going to the loo with out putting any lights on and pretty much keeping my eyes shut so I can get back to sleep easier!) I actually slept right through from midnight to about 7:30 - so I am all bouncing with energy and raring to go! Hmmm... let's see how long THAT lasts! I feel an afternoon nap coming on already...

Hubby is away racing this weekend, and I am determined he will notice the difference in the nursery by the time he gets back tonight... better get on then - wish me luck, I'm going in!

Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## eswift

Gosh I miss so much chatter on an evening... Right, just caught up...

Hi to the newbies...

Baby.love - Well done on the bargains... I'm waiting for the bank holiday beforing we go to another car bootie as we have some large ones over that weekend...

Maffie - Good luck with the washing!!!

Lucilou - Good luck with the nursery!!!

We're off out for lunch today, tired to make the effort this morning. I've coloured my hair, going to wear a dress, dug out my pretty sandals too... I've been up since 6am today, I'm hoping to last until lunch time before snacking as last time we were at the pub the meals were huge... Not sure I'll be able to eat it all but hoping I can manage most as I'll be disapointed with myself if I can only eat a small amount. See if I can last without snacking!?!? Fingers crossed...

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## baby.love

Blimey that took longer than i thought sorting through that! There was loads of 3-6 months so thats Freya well and truly togged out :D

This is the box! 



I am now shattered so might go laze on the sofa for a bit :sleep:

Lucilou have fun :) i am loving doing the nursery, although its taking longer than planned :dohh:
Eswift have a nice lunch xx

TTFN xx


----------



## eswift

What a bargain of clothes! Look at the size of that box - bet your hubby has some muscles! Rather you than me washing all that lot...

You're not going to need to buy Freya any clothes at all...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

arghh my sister in law is driving me insane now! iv got my neice ALL summer holidays and its driving me insane! iv had a week off though thank god. Anyway i have an scan and consultant appointment on tuesday and have said i cant have her.Well now shes dumped my neice with my really ill mum who has cancer for TWO days!

If i went into labour tomorrow she wil be truley buggered! its really stressing me out =[

just put DDs bouncy castle up in living room lol


----------



## Chaos

Mornin'!

Could someone please explain to me why I am up at 730 on a Sunday morning?! Oh and I came down to a nice big pile of cat puke on my white carpet. Lovely! lol.

We treated our selves to a take out last night and I had the most AWESOME Kabab omg it was good. They call them Gyros here (Pronounced year-ro) Not as good a high street greasy kabab shop, but I'll get what I can take.

I've been trying to research this carple tunnel thing I have in my hands. Its spread to my right wrist also now. I gave in and took some pain killers last night but I don't want to keep doing that. I read that at night you can get big relief from wearing a small wrist split to keep your wrist straight so not to cause more pressure on the nerve ... anyone had experience of this and had it work?

*Littlekitten *~ Where we live is a new housing development and the builders start so freaking early here. Some days I could just go and punch them in their stupid faces. I hate being woken up abrutply .. nice and slow wake up please lol.

*Bonfloss *~ Congrats on 29 weeks! :happydance:

*Mrs029 *~ :rofl: ME! Autumn loved to launch her foot in to my rib at 20,000 mph. I think she just likes to make me leave the ground with a shreek. 
The worse one is when she puts her foot or hand flat against the inside of my belly button and just stretches outwards. OMG it hurts SO bad. Then the area feels really bruised after, and if I try and push her to the side to relieve the pressure, she pushes back even harder!! Wait till she's 15 and wants to lay in bed till midday. I'll have the last laugh ;)
I had a dream last week I had given birth. I was so confused when I woke up, was all, well where's the baby?!

*TaylorsMum *~ Congrats on 32 weeks :)

*Sallybaybii *~ Congratulations :)

*Cloud9mummy *~ Welcome! Re the book, I know right?! FREAKS me OUT. The husband thinks I'm so odd about it haha.

*Keerthy *~ I pee like 30 times a day. The OB said it's only going to get worse! lol.

*Maffie *~ Oh I love a good soak in the bath. They don't really do bubble bath here as we know it back home so I got my sister to bring a big bottle of radox over. Oh I love that stuff.

*Lindak *~ Oh I feel you with being over the pregnancy. :hugs: To be honest I've had a good pregnancy, with no real worries and I was fine with being pregnant up until this hand/wrist thing started. Even the peeing 24/7 aint annoyed me that much. Now cause I just hurt, I'm ready for her to come out and meet her. Where I work one of our patients just had a baby boy 2 weeks ago. Omg he is ADORABLE. Totally jealous!

*Babylove *~ Yay on bargins! :) Lawsy mercy, I just saw the box of clothes haha. I have about 15 outfits for Autumn at the moment! You've got enough there to keep Freya dressed till she's 18 :rofl:

*Lucilou *~ Gimmi some of that energy pls!!! :)

*Eswift *~ Have a good lunch. You should take pictures of your new hair colour :)

Ok plans for today are, wash the bed sheets, clean, dust, hoover, make some sausage rolls and then go to a BBQ. phew!

Have an awesome Sunday girls.


----------



## Neferet

Mornin' all! 

Are we all in the 3rd tri now? =D

I swear last night the baby was trying to break one of my ribs or trying to get out of my belly or something... he was moving around so violently he had me yelling obscenities lol!

Chaos- I don't have any first hand experience of carpal tunnel, but my mum had it when she was pregnant a couple of years ago and she found that wearing a splint thingy helped a bit. She ended up having to have an operation because of it though.


----------



## jlosomerset

Afternoon girls and bumps

I feel awful today, have no energy at all:nope:
Slept well last nite too so not sure why, keep coming over feeling sick and faint then Ill sit down and be ok for a bit.

Feeling really guilty as we are trying to get bits done on the house so DH is outside painting and I was going to tidy up garden but just cant muster the energy.

Back to work tomorrow too, really not looking forward to it after having 2 weeks off.

Chaos, dont think I have carpal tunnel (sp?) but both my wrists seize up and click lots when I rotate them!!

Enoy the rest of your Sunday girls, sorry for the moan:hugs: x


----------



## sam76

hello girls, how we all feeling today, feel tired today, babylove, freya will have clothes till shes 21!!!! ha ha..........


----------



## cloud9mummy

*Lucilou *- i hope it goes well with the nursery. I'm going to work on clearing ours today too and hopefully make some leeway. there's so much stuff stored in there as we have hardly any storage at all in the house and most of the stuff is of some use so don't know where will put it now lol well will start after lunch anyway lol

*eswift* - how did the attempt at not snacking go? you are a stronger woman than me if you lasted til lunch time!

*baby.love* - that looks like a huge box of clothes!

*taylorsmummy* - why is your sister in law being so inconsiderate putting all that pressure on you and your sick mum?? can she not find childcare for the hols?

*jlosomerset* - i hope you are feeling better soon hun. it's so annoying when want to get stuff done and don't have the energy, isn't it?

the last couple of days i have suddenly felt dizzy and like the room is spinning. it subsides after a few seconds but don't know what is causing it. i was reading pregnancy book today and it said anaemia can cause dizziness. i haven't had anaemia blood test yet so don't know if i have that but i haven't been feeling particularly tired or anything. has anybody else felt like this? :S


----------



## karentia

hiya ladies , can i join im due on halloween 31st oct :wacko: im a regular on bb i didnt realise there was a oct thread :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Karentia welcome in :wave: xx


----------



## karentia

thanks baby.love xxxx


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all, 

Hello & welcome to Sallybaybi :wave: & Cloud9Mummy :wave: & Karentia :wave: 

I am frazzled! The sun today here has been immense, not good when your stuck on a car boot stall all morning after forgetting my sunglasses at home! 

Bumped into my aunt today who I haven't seen for over a year, she was shopping at the carboot, it was weird to see her as she is expecting too, she is due 30th Oct! We will be delivering at the same hospital too!

My LO seems to go quiet on a weekend, I hate it, I have had a few kicks and moves so i'm not too worried and it seems to be a pattern now lol but I just wish they would at some point have a mad half hour to keep me happier! Sometimes when they do catch something inside me (I dunno what it is!) it feels like an elastic band twanging inside! ouch! Thankfully that is not that often!

Chaos - The joys of cats leaving nice presents like that! I like how my OH is on gross cat duty at the moment! His friend / ex colleague suffered with carple tunnel when she was pregnant, she ended up just putting up with it but she is fine now.

Eswift - hope you enjoy the meal, I couldn't manage not snacking!

Cloud9Mummy - :hugs: anout the dizzyness - maybe speak to your MW if it continues? Hope you feel better soon.

Lucilou - Good luck with the nursery! :flower:


----------



## lucilou

I feel like I'm just making things worse now... whole flat looks like a tornado has ripped through it! three bin bags filled so far though... hope I can pull it together before hubby gets home so he actually notices I've done something positive and not just made a big old mess! Have gone through the entire BBC adaptation of pride and prejudice on dvd to keep me company so far... Bridget Jones 1 & 2 next, I think... it's a veritable Colin Firth fest!

I normally hate housework but I'm actually getting on ok.... I guess this must be that 'nesting' thing I always thought was a myth!


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well OH called me a few hours ago and said do I want to meet him down the pub with a friend for sunday lunch (he'd been out to tae some photos) So hoppedin a taxi and had a lovely steak and chips, followed by rubharb crumble. I got the bus home and now totally whacked.

I've noticed at night when I roll over from one side to another i'm getting horrible cracking in my spine. I'm wondering if it's the extra weight/pressure of the baby.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls....

well i am on a roll :happydance: The bouncer we brought yesterday is all washed and fresh, i am now washing all the moses covers and sheets along with all the cot bedding :D

Thought i'd show you all the Moses we got months ago lol... This came off ebay for £18 and i love it.. cant wait for my little lady to be sleeping in it :cloud9: I loved this one when pregnant with Ethan and couldnt afford it .. Plus we didnt know the sex with him x





Will get some pics of my swing etc later as we are gonna sort through everything and start sorting the things we will need straight away, the rest is going in the loft as my house looks like a franchise of Mothercare .. TTFN xx


----------



## lucilou

thanks BabyLove... I was just starting to run out of steam and you have got me motivated again.....can't believe how organised you are and how many lovely things you've got!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Lucilou its all been done on a budget believe it or not! Most of Freya's things are off ebay and carboot sales... We just couldnt afford to buy all new.. Obviously my bottles/dummies/steriliser etc are new, but even then we got them in sales :) 

I'm not that organised TBH, just been doing bits slowly since we moved into this house.. When i get tired i just remind myself why we are doing it all.. I know i have 8 weeks 5 days at the most till she is born but that time will fly and i want to be sure we are ready for her, that way when she is here we can relax and enjoy her.. xx


----------



## helz81

Hi all,
Weve been to a carboot today too, got a few more little bits for Ethan..some newborn tops and a gorgeous pair of reindeer bootees for him to wear around xmas time,I'll take some pics of them after Ive had my tea,which is being made by my fantastic hubby :cloud9: Then when we came back and I had cooled down abit (sooo hot today!) hubby put the cot up while I cleared out my corner wardrobe then sorted through all the baby clothes,putting them on hangers then hung them up. Ive not washed any yet,I'm waiting untill I go on maternity leave from work to do it,give me something left to do!! Well, I'm chuffed to bits with the cot,it's gorgeous, I'll have to take a pic of that later too along with just a few of my fave baby outfits. Right, teas ready, back later xx


----------



## baby.love

yaaay Helz i cant wait for pics xxx Dont you just love a good old bootie xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh I cant wait to be able to do all of this! Only 3 weeks and I will be in my new house and will be doing the organising and waiting for my cot and pram to arrive yay.


----------



## baby.love

LK its fun but my gosh its knackering me out :lol: We are now sat here going "did we really buy all this stuff" :rofl: That will teach us wont it as we started buying things at 8 wks pregnant.. Right i gotta sort out blankets now! more washing to do xx


----------



## baby.love

Here we are girls Freya's choice of seating and her play gym :) 

The bouncer is the one we got yesterday for £3 :) 
The gym came off a bootsale and cost £4
The swing is the M&P in Berry off ebay £35
and the papasan cost £25'ish off ebay :) 



Sorting it all is making everything VERY real!


----------



## eswift

Evening All!:hi:

Lunch was fantastic & massive! Had a wonderful time it was lovely meeting up with our friends again, last time we saw them both was at our wedding, when we'd arrange to meet up for lunch other wifey was poorly. Today evryone was there...:thumbup:

And I managed without snacking too, good job really otherwise I'd have never managed a pudding... Hehehehe roast beef, yorkshire puds and all the trimmings with apple crumble and custard for pudding... Still full, even now... Planning on having cornbeef and beetroot sannie later... Yummy..:winkwink:

You've all been very busy today, you've really put me to shame... I'm changed into my pj's already and have done nothing since getting back; ok I've done 2 more loads of washing... Woo Hoo for laundry!!! - Beginning to really hate it... I found some more black bags as I was going to bed last night... Oh did my heart sink...:nope:

Baby.love - love the moses basket...:yipee:

Chaos - Hope your wrist improves, I've never heard of it... Guess you're gonna have to start taking things easier... Have a great time at the BBQ - I don't know where you get all the hours in your day from, would you mind sending me a few; please... Oh and a couple of cases of energy too...:kiss:

OH is being a super duper star, we've come back and he's cracked on with painting the livingroom... He's planning on finishing our room off next weekend... Bless him he's really really has stepped up to the mark 10 folds... I'm so proud of him... I could marry him all over again...:wedding: Ok I love him...

Even his mate today did the finger wagging, at me 'you can't do and shouldn't be etc' OH did defend me and told the friends how work are and have really looked after me etc... They then wanted to know all about which hospital, how long, what about the cats etc and labour plans... 6 weeks until maternity leave.... And counting lol:happydance:

10 weeks until babes due - argh!!! :help: So much yet to do... Will it be done? If not, almost...:cloud9::cloud9: I hope, and I can't say that OH isn't doing more than his share... He really has excelled himself...:bodyb:


----------



## lucilou

glad you've had such a lovely day eswift... sounds like your hubby is a keeper for sure!

Yayy for lovely husbands!


----------



## baby.love

This is just a few of the pairs we have brought!

The little Nikes came in a shoes bundle off ebay :cloud9:





Right more to do... Sorry for all the pics i am just so excited now and love sharing it all with you girls xx


----------



## helz81

I LOVE those little Nikes! We have some too,but boy ones obviously lol, weve had them years-our son wore them. Shoes are the one thing I haven't gone mad on but only cos I just love looking at babies ickle feet heehhee.
Pics taken, just gonna load them up.


----------



## Kte

Loving all the pics!


----------



## sam76

love all Freyas stuff babylove!!! shes so spoilt already!!!


----------



## helz81

Ok, heres a few piccies, various things..car seat, cot and a few of my fave items of clothing. The cot isn't made up yet as we haven't bought all the bedding yet but you get the idea.

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09012.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09013.jpg I love the bunny on the end of the cot..so sweet!

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09014-1.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09020.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09019.jpg I am totally in love with the little reindeer xmas bootees on the far right.

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09018-1.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09017-1.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09016.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/Aug09015-2.jpg


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohh bless! baby love there gorgeous!!

Iv been painting nursery today =] so fun! nearly finshed just need glossing, going to finish with dp once DD gone bed =] Needs finishin today all his stuff is on our bed lol will upload pics in abit =]


----------



## baby.love

Helz i love all your things :cloud9: The cot is well cute xx


----------



## karentia

hey ladies i know im knew but i thought maybe i could share my nursery pics wit u :shrug: im quite proud of it :thumbup: we got the cot from toys r us , rug from a boot sale for £2.50 an the white wardrobe an changing table came from ikea :winkwink: all the goodies on the changing table are thanks too my parents an the in laws lol
 



Attached Files:







cam 009.jpg
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 8









cam 010.jpg
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 4









cam 011.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 6









nursery 004.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lucilou

wow - that' s a lot of pink! How cool! I'm a little sad we have to keep iut neurtal for now... but I know I will apreciate the surprise when it happens. It is seriously getting in the way of me being a shopaholic though!


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, just found this thread too, I'm due on 15th October with my 2nd, my first is now 16 so biiiiig age gap there but I did have her in my late teens. Unfortunately I've had a terrible pregnancy so far with hyperemesis since I was 6 weeks so have been off work sick since Feb and don't really get out much either. I'm hoping bubs arrives a wee bit early cos I have been told that the sickness goes as soon as it is all over .
We've got the nursery done and picked up our pram yest so it's all seeming more real (and scary) now. Hope everyone is well and doesn't mind me barging in here :kiss:


----------



## florabean1981

Hey everyone- hope you all had great weekends. I was stuck at work for 7am-5pm shifts sat, sun & tomorrow. Only thing keeping me going is that in 9 days, I will be on my 22 days of annual leave, which leads straight into my maternity leave, so NO MORE WORK after that for quite some time. :happydance:

:hi: & welcome to the new bumpkin members who joined the thread this week. I've noticed there are a few more in 3rd tri & the teen sections of this site to, so hopefully they'll find us soon, lol. :)

Just looked at my ticker; only 61 days to go. It all seems VERY real & impending now, hehe. Our cotbed is being delievered friday & I'm so excited. Getting rid of the spare room's double bed, wardrobe & bedside cabinet on tues & getting my feeding chair & footstool the same day. So... hopefully by next weekend, we should have our lil boys' nursery done. :) :) :) (Then I can repaint the rest of the house while OH is at work & can't moan at me for being anal, lol.)

Anyways, hope all's well with everyone. :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos honey, to make your life easier & also because I'm bored & my OH wont let me paint the hallway in case I breathe in paint fumes, (anyone would think I was an invalid rather than just pregnant, lol) I've gone through & got all the other October due people I could find from 3rd trimester that I know of. There're probably more, but oh well, hehe.

To add:
1st- 
special_kala (girl)

3rd-
taylorsmummy (boy) (i can't remember if there was an underslash or anything loike that in her username, sorry!)
6th-
krissssiiii.x (girl) (i may have left out some i's or something there, lol)
fancyk500

7th-
laraa (girl)

8th-
jadesh101 (girl)
radioDJ
hunnibunni10

9th-
selina-ann

13th-
Missh (girl)

14th-
oct-bump

15th-
craftymum
jacs

17th-
britt1986 (boy)

19th-
Neferet (boy)

20th-
janey09 (boy)

21st-
angels330
per16

23rd-
katieeeee (boy)

24th-
abigail_71
trinitydm

25th-
madkoi_baby (boy)

30th-
bananatea
karentia (girl)
sallybaybii

I think that's about it for now though...


----------



## cloud9mummy

thanks *kte* - i'm thinking i could be getting a little anaemic as after posting on here saying i'm not tired i spent several hours this afternoon sleeping lol i've got a mdwife appointment on 17th and due the blood test then so hopefully will find out.

welcome to the thread *karentia* and *crafymum*. your rug is soooo cute karentia! *helz81 *- i think all of your stuff looks lovely.

*baby.love *- i'm loving your bargains and freya's shoe collection is very cute! i like my lie ins at the weekend but Kai is very lucky because his grandma loves car boots and is keen to find him bargains! i have even had to tell her to calm down a bit like when she got him two ELC toys that are exactly the same and bought him FOUR playgyms and 14 cot sheets!! 

*lucilou* - did your hubby notice the difference when he came home? my OH never seems to - always says that i've made it worse haha he was very sweet today and kept telling me that I should just rest and that it can wait a few weeks but I filled two bags of rubbish and one for charity shop and he actually seemed impressed with that so redeemed myself a bit there!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all! we have JUST finished the nursery lol just need to put rest in tomorrow and finishing touches then will post pics tomorrow =]


----------



## eswift

Wow! The nurserys really are looking fantastic, all the bargains, clothes, shoes and furniture - I'm thinking there's going to be a lot of spoilt babies due this October!!! Mine included...

OH has done 2 coats in the livingroom yesterday and it still needs another one... All this was done whilst I was zzzing last night...

Gosh, I'm feeling rather lazy... I'll see how tired I am when I get back from work as the house is looking very dusty and is now starting to do my head in... Along with all the washing that keeps being found... I'm convinced I must have been a really naughty little girl, you know what they say about the wicked...

Welcome and Hi to all the newbies... It's all getting rather exciting and coming closer faster... fingers crossed we'll all be ready for the babes when they arrive... I was chatting with OH about possibly looking for another moses basket yesterday or just investing in a travel cot, as it'd save bringing ours up and down stairs all the time. Plus a travel cot could be used as a playpen when babe gets a bit bigger. As It'll buy us some time to get everything sorted properly; as there's still big jobs that need doing since extension being done. Like the utility needs replumbing, rediators need fitting etc... Hopefully, we'll get the money back through solicitors soon ish then I can get my new kitchen ordered and fitted... So it may come in handy...

Just something I'm toying with... No urgency...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well today i am off for some lovely blood tests and to see the MW :) I'm stressing this morning as gnats seem to be loving feasting on me :( One of the bites is rather red and hot so may have to get some cream for it...

Eswift: We have got a travel cot for downstairs to save moving the moses up and down, Its one with a bassinette so she is higher up when little, then when she is older it will be used as a playpen :) You can get some gorgeous ones on ebay, i got mine off the boot sale!! 

Right time for my coffee allowance of the day as i am shattered xx TTFN xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

29 weeks today :wohoo:

Got lots of washing to sort after my marathon of washing over the weekend. I think most is nearly all washed now. So glad I havebn't had to wash all ther new baby clothes too. I love my mum :cloud9:

I hope the rain that has come takes away this muggy heat as I found last night uncomfortable.

Hello to the new bumpkins...... not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## lindak

Morning all !! I absolutley love all your stuff !! And pink I love it... Il have to take some pics of my nursery...

No news to update other than I had a dream last night that I had baba. And i was 29 wks and he came out like a 4 month old lol .....And the funniest thing was in the dream I slept through the contractions and only woke to push and it was soooo east. I was saying to my friends " you all have no pain treshhold , that was so easy" hahah If only that was true.

Kisses to all xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

Hello new bumpkin's! :wave: I seen a few people dotted about on the forum but never twigged there were'nt in here! Will we be having a team thread once the LO's have arrived? I noticed there are few groups that have rolled over in the 'B&B Groups' section or the 'Baby Club section'! Have got really attached to everyone on here and it will be nice to continue chatting to everyone and seeing how we are all getting on x :hugs: :flower:

*eswift* - we have two moses baskets, one for downstairs and one for in our bedroom. I don't really fancy carrying LO up and down in one all the time as the angle we would have to carry the basket up the stairs isn't ideal. They are something that's quite easy to pass on after the LO gets too big as well.

*baby.love* - You have inspired me to go through LO's things and take pictures of them, I think it will be something nice to look back at too :D

*Maffie* - Congrat's on 29 weeks :happydance:

I am having such a down day today, trying to smile through. Just got really stressed before bed time so couldn't relax or sleep properly, then just had nightmares or woke up to pee and then couldn't relax to sleep again. Grr. Got to work today and realised I had forgotten my lunch :shrug: I know I need to chill out as its not good for LO, my OH is trying to comfort me and be nice to me but I just can't seem to snap out of it.

Anyway enought of the downer! I'm going for a cuppa tea :coffee: - thankfully there is milk in the fridge at work!


----------



## Maffie

Kte :hugs: I think it's normal to feel a bit out of sorts. I know I have been and a few on here have been. The nightmares yes those are horrid. I manage them alot now (although last nights dreams were nice - although rather real) First one I was a crew memeber on a starship (Imust of watched too much star trek last night and the second one well that was a rudie :rofl: :blush: )

Just ordered 2 tankinis as the other 2 I bought aren't big enough on my but. So should really take some pics and stick them on the sale section in here. I so dont need 4 maternity tankinis, especially when the boobies dont fit in them!


----------



## Kte

Thank you Maffie :hugs:

Unfortuantly the only rudie dreams I have at the mo is OH running off and being rudie with other women! Not fair lol! Glad you had some nice (& extra nice!) dreams for once :D


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 


loving all ur stuff!!!! 
Woke up tired today!!!!!! 

feelign gloomy...... and sick..... unable to eat properly!!!!! 
bubba moving loads.... 

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## eswift

Morning all...

Been to work, and just made myself a coffee... Bliss...

Kte - I've got to agree with the others, we all have up & down days/weeks... I'm not sure of the best advice to offer, I think we all deal with things in slightly different ways. I'm a bugger for ending up so fustrated with everything I just cry, beats getting worked up about things I can't do anything about... When I get really really angry, I bake... I know it doesn't make sense but it makes me feel better... I have found that the further into the pregnancy I get, I have there are days where I feel so isolated and a bit (i don't know) vague (does that make sense? as if I'm watching my life from far away..) I can't put my finger on things and just find that it passes, maybe it's to do with being tired and worn out.

I'm planning on trying to do the dust busting today... I'm gonna watch Jeremy Kyle, have my brew; put the music on and get the hoover and cleaning stuff out... LOL - Just wait I'll get everything out and do bugger all with it... 

I'd love to suddenly turn into Super wife/Super Mum but certainly don't think that's going to happen; unless I've suddenly got an energy boost from nowhere... Here's hoping...


----------



## Kte

Thanks eswift - I know there is no real reason for me to feel like this, I think that makes it harder as when I know whats up I make sure I talk about it, I can't keep things bottled up. I just feel like I have been so happy lately something or someone will come along and ruin it but there is not reason for me to be thinking like this! Daft huh! 

I plan alot of cleaning . . . thats are far as it gets too! Think I need to invite some people over to my house as that forces me to get my act togehter!


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: at the planning to clean. I am sat here procrastinating about cleaning


----------



## lucilou

well all hubby noticed when he got home last night was 4 bin bags of rubbish, a suitcase of clothes to go in the garage and a box of books to put away somewhere til we get a bigger house where I can actually have bookshelevs (whenever that may be!) but he couldn't figure out how I had done all that and yet the place was STILL more of a mess than before he went away... I think he appreciated that I had tried though! It's a work in progress I think.

think I may have overdone it yesterday though, by the time I went to bed I just couldn't get comfy and it was really hot but we couldn't have the windows open because it was raining too hard... texted work this morning and told them I was having a lie-in, but I suppose I had better go in for a bit now....

only 5 more weeks to go though - I am 31 weeks today! Flippin heck!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

arghhhh im so buggered off!!!!

im so tired and sick and hot today =[ so i asked adam if he could get up to have taylor so i could go back bed, well i got about 20mins of sleep before he started stressing at me and DD about tidying up. He NEVER does housework, i cook/clean and might as well wipe his arse for him! Then i heard him slam the kitchen door as DD kept going in the kitchen while he washing up. So i dragged myself downstairs sorted DD out, just turned laptop on and he came storming in shouting "instead of sitting on your f***ing arse the washing needs putting on"!. so i go and do it, hes got a proper attitude on him, anyway i say something about him staying on comp last night chatting to someone, he comes storming in slaming the door ending up in braking it and putting ahole through the door!!

So now im up, feeling like rubbish, but made to feel to bloody guilty to do anything. I didnt stop yday, i cooked, painted the WHOLE nursery didnt stop till 12am! =[ im so fed up today cant stop crying, and DP called me a fat ugly usless cow =[


----------



## MrsO29

I was down for a few days a few days ago. Must be something that happens around this time!
I feel better today, probably because I had no nightmares last night, and slept right to 8am. 

My only problem right now seems to be eating.
As in I am doing far too much of it!
I am not stressing about gaining weight in pregnancy, I know most people do and I gained 4 stone with my dd so it's not new to me, but.....I am on course for a 5 stone gain if I keep eating this way!!

I started at 10 stone and last week was 12.6
I am too scared to weigh myself again until nearer my due date as I am still eating loads all the time.

Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## baby.love

Taylorsmummy sorry to say it hun but you dont need someone like that around you and soon to be 2 young kids! If my OH was like that he would be out the door :hugs:

*Girls i was wondering if its time to have a bumpkin thread over in 3rd tri seeing as we are all there now? we can either start a new one or i can PM wobbles about this one being moved?! There are loads of Oct mummies that dont use this thread due to it not being in the Tri section - dont think they know where we are! lol x*


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

baby.love i know! his attitude changes like the weather! im so fed up and cant stop crying today! hes made me so friggin mad!!! i have to hold myself back at punching him tbh


----------



## Neferet

30 weeks today! :happydance: I think...

Wow... looking at what people have, everyone seems to have bought a lot more than me so far! *needs to start buying more stuff*


----------



## Maffie

I keep eating loads too :blush: since I got up i've had a small bowl of museli, 2 necterines, a banana, some marmite on toast and 2 little clementines.

Taylorsmummy you dont need that stress hun. :hugs:

baby.love I agree lots dont use this section.

Right it's time I got off my bum I think :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Girls what i will do is pop a thread in the help section and see if a mod will move us - Chaos i hope you dont mind hun :hugs:

Well i best start getting sorted as i have MW at 1.45 :) I am so tired though and finding it hard to motivate myself today.. Catch you all in a bit my lovelies xxxx


----------



## baby.love

I have popped a request in the help section... will have to sit and wait now and see if we get relocated :)

xxxx


----------



## Kte

sounds good so we don't miss out any new members :) I subscribe to this thread anyway so I just visit it through my 'User CP' - I also put a link in my signaure in case I post somewhere and find someone that way! (Ooo must remeber to check link if / when we are moved!)

Congrats Neferet :D

Ok I have just eatern a Chiken Tikka wrap, some cheese & onion crisps, a bag of maltersers and am just about to eat a yoghurt. I am drinkning a cold drink and trying to relax - I have hardly felt LO move at all today :( This sucks.


----------



## MrsO29

Maffie - at least your stuff is healthy!!

I have had a bottle of Orange Lucozade, 2 bagels with butter, a packet of buttons and a bar of galaxy cookie crumble.
I am embarrassed typing that!!

I will have some pasta later and probably a glass of milk in a moment. 

Babylove - Yes we might as well move as we are all in 3rd Trimester now woohoo!!


----------



## Maffie

I try to eat the health stuff as was trying to lose weight before I got a BFP and didnt want to gain loads fo weight through the pregnanacy, thankfully only up 3 kilos since bfp weight.

I'm embarrassed to say i'm still hungry eeeeek!!!! Although it is almost lunch time :lol:


----------



## Kte

Well, something worked and LO is having a play :happydance:

I just noticed i have a hole in my t-shirt, its only small, but I feel like a scruff bag now lol. Oh what a day!! Im just beginning to laugh at it all now!


----------



## eswift

Afternoon girls...

XTalyorsMummy - What a pratt? Where does he get off? You've done better than me, I'd have gone off on one at OH was to be like that towards me... What planet is he living on? If you're as shattered as I am at the moment the whole world could go on without me and I wouldn't complain... I hope either his atitude changes or he's prepared to pull his weight more when you have 2 young kids at your ankles; as then he'll have even less of your time than he's getting now. We could all come round and give you a hand to put him in his place...

Well, I've managed to clean all upstairs, down the stairs, and half way through the livingroom... None of which has been an easy task... So much crap & rubbish lying about from OH doing all the DIY since the builders and us sorting DS & babes room. I've filled 4 black bin bags and mopped upto the halfway point in the livingroom.

I've given in cleaning for now, as my back's aching and I'm getting about ready for a nap... To be honest I can quite happily leave it and finishing the livingroom and kitchen off tomorrow. The rest of the house is done now, still dust about; but until the carpets are down, the decorating finished I have a feeling I'll be battling with the dust... Especially since OH keeps sanding...

Gosh I didn't realise quite how tired I am, Right girls I'll catch you later; I'm off for a nap... Sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well this week is my last week of work. I'm so excited. Thursday is my last day :) :happydance:

I'm going to a Mums meetup this morning. Over in the states there is a thing called "The Mommies Network" That is the parent site, then each area has it's own branch of it where they organize events, get together, playgroups. It's pretty fun. I met a bunch of pregnant girls on Saturday.

So I gave in yesterday as I didn't want to take painkillers anymore and got a wrist brace. I only got it for my right hand as they are 17 bucks each and that was the worse out the two. It worked *wonders* my hand is a little stiff and sore this morning but I can actually move it!!! :)

Re moving the thread, I aint fussed. When we talked before we had said the PC was better, I just don't feel comfortable asking for it to be moved again, so if Mods are happy to help that's all cool n stuff. If we need to start a new one in the 3rd Trimester I have all the code saved from the first post with everyone's colours ect (Each name in the first post, if you click on it links you to their profile)

* If everyone can just check the first page to make sure I've put you on there and if not shout at me and tell me to do it (I need your due date and b/p/y bump) *

*Cloud9mummy *~ I've had LBP all my life and got really dizzy every time I stand up. Pregnancy is the only time this aint really happened lol. I'm anemic and aint got that symptom, but everyone's body reacts differently. Might be worth getting your MW to check you out.

*Karentia *~ Welcome to the group!

*Kte *~ My DH is on cat litter duty also haha. The cats boss him around, because he scoops it once a day, but if they think its too full, they will stand at the entrance meowing until he gets up to scoop it!
I think that's a great idea about having a thread for us all once the babies start arriving :) It will be nice to be kept caught up.
:hugs: to you, hope you start having a better day.

*Lucilou *~ I'm nesting! I cleaned the house top to bottom in like an hour yesterday haha Had a rocket up my butt!

*Maffie *~ Oh what a wonderful dinner. I miss a good pub lunch.

Baby *love *~ great bargins!

*Eswift *~ haha I don't know where I get them either. I got in last night and just fell in to bed and was asleep before my head was even on the pillow.

*Helz *~ I totally love that little bunny on the cot!!

*Craftymum *~ Welcome to the Bumpkins :)

*Florabean *~ Thanks for that! :) I've updated the first page. 

*Keerthy *~ :hugs:

*TaylorsMummy *~ Omg what a jerk!!!! What is stopping HIM putting the washing on? His arms fall off? I would have told him to fk off and continued doing what I was doing. MY DH would get a smack in the gob if he ever dared speak to me like that. MEN!!!!!!!! Don't you let him make you feel guilty about anything, You need to take it easy .. let him have his 5 year old tantrum and be pissed off, only one its hurting is him. :hugs:

Ok I need to get ready for the day. Have a great day girls!!


----------



## h702

afternoon everyone.

taylorsmummy - i agree with everyone, he shouldnt be treating you like that.

im feeling really tired today, havent really slept the last few nights.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Chaos: I have asked and SC said he will get back to me as they are thinking whats best for the pregnancy teams.. :hugs: I dont mind it here, just i noticed alot of Oct mummies in 3rd that dont come in here so thought it would be nice for them too join us xxx

Well back from seeing my MW and all is well :) I am measuring 30.5cm so pretty much spot on, she doesnt expect Freya to be a big baby and said 7-7.7lb as a guess.. Went and had my bloods done too so waiting to see if i am anemic (sp?) I am so tired all the time and totally drained so MW said she wouldnt be suprised if i am... Freya is still head down so reckon she will stay that way now.. So all in all a text book pregnancy so far and hopefully it will stay that way.. Off to eat some noodles now as i am starving.. xx


----------



## Maffie

I need energy. ive done virtually nothing today but feel so exhausted.


----------



## keerthy

Maffie said:


> I need energy. ive done virtually nothing today but feel so exhausted.

Same here honey! :hugs:
Am so tired since morning..... unable to keep my eyes wide open!:nope:

not hungry also today.... so tired, gloomy n sleepy!!!!! 

Ohh I wwant to get back to normal asap!!!!! :blush:


----------



## helz81

MrsO, Ive responded to your posts about weight gain before as I am very similar to you..weight just piles on during pregnancy! It doesn't seem like youve eaten that much today to be honest?! Ive had..2 slices wholemeal toast slathered with low fat butter and jam, 2 small slices of raison loaf,again,with butter,glass of pure orange juice. Cheese and bean toastie, packet of low fat crisps, chocolate bun and an apple. Tonight Im having veggie fingers,roast tatys and veg..prob followed by a yogurt or some icecream.
See...you haven't eaten that much in comparison to me!! No wonder Im 2 stone up :blush: I wish I hadn't weighed myself now- I resisted temptation since 20 weeks but couldn't hold off any longer! Will wait untill 37 weeks now and see what the full damage is :blush: It does bother me,but I know with breastfeeding and starting running on my treadmill again I'll soon be losing weight and hopefully be back down to 9st 4 come summer 2010.
Right, best go get some ironing done. :hugs: to all the girls needing them (all of us??!) xxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my god i ache so much, got a major head ache, hot and so so tired =[ got a stiff neck too lol.

so bloody hot and cba to eat but im hungry =[


----------



## karentia

hiya ladies , wow i cant belive how busy this club is lol just spent 10mins reading posts since yesterday :wacko: well went to tesco wit oh i had to leave him too it i was aching soooo much i went an sat in car an left him to pack :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

I'm going to try venturing to the shop soon for chocolate, just need to figure out how to reach my feet, lol i'll stop wearing trainers soon.

What are the symptoms of anemia? Just wondering with being so tired.


----------



## helz81

Before I go..babylove, glad midwife appointment went well..good that you are measuring bang on..you can blow a huge raspberry now at those insensitive people who made unnessecary hurtful comments about your bump before :hugs: I too am measuring spot on,Im right on the average line on the fundal height graph in my maternity notes booklet..does that mean a 7lber baby? Whats average??! I was quite suprised actually,with ds weighing 8lb 13.5 at birth I assumed an even lager baby this time. Maybe not the case then?!


----------



## MrsO29

I just got a great bargain from Ebay!!

I already have my pram from my daughter, it's a Mamas & Papas Ultima travel system but I got the one with the XCel chassis eg wheels that don't swivel.

I have decided to get the MPX chassis as my carrycot/buggy/car seat from my pram are compatible with it and it has the swivel wheels.
But, I couldn't find anywhere online that sells the chassis seperate, and no way am I paying £650 for the whole system again, so I found this on Ebay, and now not only do I have the chassis I want, but a spare pram/buggy/car seat too. £137 inc delivery! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is the new one, and the one I have already.
 



Attached Files:







pram.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









pram2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4









100_1773.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 1









100_1774.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kte

karentia said:


> hiya ladies , *wow i cant belive how busy this club is lol just spent 10mins reading posts since yesterday* :wacko: well went to tesco wit oh i had to leave him too it i was aching soooo much i went an sat in car an left him to pack :thumbup:

:rofl: Yes - it's dangerous not regulalry checking in here, we can't half talk! 

Good idea! I struggled to follow OH around Tesco the other day, he just wizzes off everywhere, he gets so impatient when it's busy but I just can't keep up, I end up anticipating where we are supposed to be next and meeting him there! 

:hugs: to all. 

I'm feeling much chipper now thanks everyone. Home time soon as well :happydance:

Glad your appointmetn went well baby.love :flower:

Maffie - :hugs: Have you tried incresing any iron in your diet to see if it helps with the tiredness? If I remeber correctly from what I have read / heard it's extreme tiredness, sometimes dizzyness and also hard to concentrate.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girlies

Maffie I'm with you on the tiredness, swear to god my backside is going to end up the size of a small country the amount of time I spend sat on it, lol!!!

I was back to work today after 2 weeks off and my did it drag, we are really quiet at the mo so its very boring, was soo glad to finish at 2pm, not long left now though, I forget about the bank holiday end of August too so means 10 days left to work now till Mat leave, yay!!!!!


----------



## helz81

Fab bargain on the pram Mrs0..Ive got that pram too with the mpx chassis, in ice colour, I love it :cloud9:


----------



## mer01

Hello gorgeous bumpkins :winkwink: just checking in on you all. I will have to back read later, because you have all done a lot of gassing since i was last on here :wacko:.

Just wanted to ask you all, is anyone else having period like cramps? i mean like in your back and under your bump? i know its not braxton hicks cos they are different for me (kinda like being squeezed from the inside).

Anyway hope you are all well, and i promise i will be here a lot more often now :hugs:

Mer

xxx


----------



## helz81

Hi Mer,nice to see you back here :flower:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Mer: hey babes how are you? I missed you :flower:
Helz: I saw a chart which showed the average size is still in the 7lb's.. :) My Ethan was 7lb 8oz so i imagine Freya will be around that.. x

I just had a lovely snooze and have decided to have fish & chips for tea :munch: 

Catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv got growth scan tomorrow =] yay, and consultant boo! taking DP and my best mate with me, she comes to my scans she loves it lol shes being my birthing partner with DP. Im so stressed its untrue dd keeps drawing on my leg, im tired and DP IS IN BED!!!!!


----------



## mer01

Awww baby.love missed you too :blush:

generally i dont feel too bad, apart from the fact i feel like i may explode :haha:


----------



## baby.love

Aww Mer, i feel like that too... Freya stretches so much and my tummy feels like it cant possibly go any further!!! Also she has taken a liking to dive bombing my pelvis head first :dohh: 

Great to see you back babes xx


----------



## mer01

lol i've not had that yet, i know it sounds mean but i wish she would just get out :cry: i feel like i cant stretch anymore. I bet shes overdue just cos i want her out early :haha:


----------



## eswift

Hi Mer01...

When I saw MW last I mentioned about pains and being rather tender below... Almost bruised, she said it's caused by everything moving and stretching... Not sure if this helps you. I end up with days where all feels fine and others where I'd like to be able to sit very differently...

You've all been busy this afternoon... I managed about an hours nap, then OH came downstairs... He was surprised by how much cleaning I've done today. Said I need to remember to take it easy too... Can't win?!

I eat constantly, but tbh; I'm not worried about the weight I gain as like others of you; I'm planning on breast feeding and I can always get back into getting fit after babe arrives... Loads of walking (we've some fantastic walks around here, even a walk into Richmond town is about 4 miles from here.) and with 2 swimming pools close by I've no excuse really... Certainly going to try not using the car as much, I'm not too keen on biking around here, I struggle with all the hills here.(Last time we made a real effort at cycling around here, I had to keep pushing my bike up all the hills, I was shattered, and the boys kept laughing at me)

Maffie - I suffer from LBP with anemia regularly, I tend to find I just feel really run down, very drained and very tired too. Food that it high in iron, is red meat, green cabbage, broccolli, spinach etc... It can take time to get the energy back to where it should be... Dr's tend to give iron tablets out, they can make you constipated (if they do the opposite, go back to dr's)

Oh well, OH is on nights again, and I've his sannies to make. He's zzzing on the sofa at the moment... So want to poke him... I will resist...

I love the pram too... Catch you later...


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening bumpkins. Welcome back Mer! Know what you mean about feeling like you are going to explode.

I'm in a fair bit of pain today. Think I may have overdone it yesterday and pulled some muscles in my bump or something. Feel like someone has kicked me incredibly hard in my belly. Feel bruised and very tender to the touch. Wondered whether I was going to get an upset stomach but nope just seems to be pain. James seems to be spending alot of time stretching arms and legs out and sticking his butt out of my bump lol. OH was sat there last night poking him back lol. 

Have had another busy day today. Got up with the kids at 9am and made cakes with them while OH had a lie in cos today was his first day off in 2 weeks. Then we went to a big indoor play place and OH and my housemate ran around with the kids for 2 hours while I read. Now both kids are napping so I've got a bit of peace lol. Going to have to wake them up for dinner in a minute though.


----------



## craftymum

hey everyone, I'm still new on this thread, this is only my 2nd post, hope everyone is doing well today, I've had a crappy day I have hyperemesis, have been in and out of hospital with this on the drip too and lately have been fainting a lot (usually in the car weirdly enough) which the Docs just put down to weakness and baby's position crushing my vena cava and today I have been throwing up yet again, :cry: I find if avoid cold drinks I wont be sick but I'll still feel sick but I can only do that for so long. I really can't wait for this pregnancy to be over so I can eat and drink normally again - I would kill for a big glass of ice cold water and a hot meal too - been living on toast and cheese sandwiches/toasties and fruit since week 6 so I can't wait to visit pizza hut when this is all over. Think it's all the fruit keeping me hydrated now.
On a different note does anyone else get weird sensations in their tummy and then it feels like bubs is pushing down on your bum?? This happened to me today for the first and it really is the weirdest feeling ever, I hope it's normal and not something to worry about.
Just waiting now on hubby coming in from work, I'm so so tired today, I tried to have a wee sleep earlier but it just wasn't happening so I had a nice soak in the bath instead, back in my pj's again but feel like I'm resembling something a bit more human like now.
Hope everyone is having a good day and I can't believe I never found this thread before now as I do nip over to pregnancy club all the time! :dohh:


----------



## mer01

Hi craftymum, Welcome to the thread. Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Right ladies I'm going to be off in a bit, I'm going swimming in a last bid attempt to get fit before labour :blush: Although i must admit i like being weightless too :thumbup:.

I will be on later :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Mer01, hope you enjoy your swim


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, well managed a trip to the local shop and got chocolate and coke (naughty naughty) Just managed to knock together arisotto for when OH gets home and washed up. Now feel completely worn out. Think i'll have dinner then have a shower and relax in fron tof the TV.

Sproglet has been kicking me so hard today my tummy has been jumping. The kicks are in a new place as well and I have a feeling he's moved from transverse to breach :wacko:

I'm sure he knows when i'm going to inject too as my bump moves alot and I have to wait for him to go quirt to jab myself quickly. There is certainly getting less to pinch on my tummy to do the injections!


----------



## cloud9mummy

*chaos *- i didn't think about low blood pressure! mine's always been low too although during pregnancy it's gone up to showing as 'normal'.

*kte *- i like the idea of having an ongoing thread - will be good to keep in touch when we are adjusting to life with our little ones too.

i have been having some mild period like cramps too *mer01* and was wondering if this could be preliminary braxton hicks? :S every time i have them though i begin to panic a bit as my line of thinking goes along these lines... cramps... bleeding... arghhh!

*mer01 *it sounds like you may be feeling similar to me as at the moment i feel like my skin has been stretched and stretched this weekend and like I'm really bloated all over! in work today several people commented that my bump had grown a lot over the weekend! does anybody else seem to have these kind of growth spurts and then body settles back to not feeling quite so taut and uncomfy? not sure if that's the best description or not lol

hi *craftymum *- sounds horrific - i really feel for you with the hyperemesis.

*maffie* - enjoy your evening hun! x


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies!!!

It is sure harder to get up and ready for work now that it's darker on a morning... At least I've a day off tomorrow...

Planning to finish off the cleaning that I managed to get half way through yesterday, boy did I sleep well last night... Not sure if my head hit the pillow first or not...

Anyway, best go make a move... Have a lovely morning all...


----------



## Maffie

Hope work goes quickly eswift. I love getting up early. I think it's from years of doing carboots, living at agriculture college and then doing shifts with the ambulance service. I must admit when I changed to an office job I found i'd be flagging mid afternoon as i'd of already been up ages.

I like that there less noise at thie time of day.

Anyone else getting backache when trying to sleep? Woke up and had to roll off the bed this morning!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies, 

Sorry I've not been on this thread much lately....I've had a lot on my mind recently and not had a lot to actually write about. All back to normal today apart from interfering mothers but that's just normal! :dohh:

How are we all? I hope we're all ok and doing well. I've just posted my first bump-pic of 3rd tri - I've been a bit lazy tbh in taking the pics but I really like my pic from last night. Although I feel massive but, on the bright side (whispers so the fates can't hear) **I've not got any stretch marks yet!**. 

I sent off for my HIP grant on thursday last week. I hope it got there ok as I really should have sent it recorded but I got impatient. :dohh: Fingers crossed that it's ok...has anyone received theirs yet? I'm hoping to get mine before my birthday so that I can go on a birthday shopping spree.....7th September isn't that far off though....eeek! 

Other than that, not a lot going on. Got loads to do as normal. I think my nesting instinct is starting to kick in as I'm sick of the house being untidy....it's not messy or mucky, just untidy and it's doing my head in! Hubby has ordered me not to do too much but I can't help it. I'm also going to pack my hospital bag tomorrow....30 weeks you see, plus I think I have a few things to get so this will help me focus! :dohh: 

We're off to the boot sales next week....need a new lawnmower but I'm also kind of hoping for a moses basket stand or a baby gate or two.....do you think these are do-able? 

Right, I'm off to tackle the house. I hope we're all ok and :hugs: to all the bumpkins...I'll back read at some point today. 

Oh btw....really really early but has anyone thought about their Christening/Naming ceremony/party etc? We have decided on the LO's 6 month birthday so it's on the calendar as the 21st March 2010.....eeek, It's not that far away is it?! I'm sorry I'm severely over-organised recently! :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, how are we all today, bought my pjs, nightdress slippers etc last night, so i think this weekend i will start to get my bag ready??? or do u think its abit earlier yet??


----------



## MrsO29

Morning all

30 WEEKS TODAY!!!!
Another milestone reached :)

I started packing my bag a month ago, but haven't touched it since!
I could do the babies one now, but I am leaving the rest of mine as it is all clothes to do, and if I gain much more weight I will have to buy bigger sizes so am gonna hold off for now!
I don't think it's too early though. I have made a very comprehensive list that I tick things off when they go in, so once it's packed I won't be going through it again to check things.
There seems to be a lot of things I can't do or pack until I go into labour though.

Baby seems to have dropped down this morning. I have a big gap inbetween my boobs and bump now. It's good I can breathe easier! Is that a 7 month thing? I can't remember any of this from my dd. I wasn't paying enough attention!


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm going to do mine tomorrow and make my list of things I need. 

Way I see it, there's a 3 at the front of the number of weeks which in my mind means that we will need the bag soon! (I've also been putting it off as it will mean I will need to wash all the baby clothes etc and it's going to take ages!! :dohh:)

Speaking of which.....washing! :wacko: God I've got severe baby brain today!


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies,

Well went to the hosp this morning about this differnce in dates I was given from from private scan and hosp scan. Anyway long story short I had my dates wrong anyway lol .. Im actually a week ahead of what I thought I was , doc also said that they will be going by there scans dates and not private scan. Im ok with that cause I got to add a week on and so that means that I am 30 wks on fri :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Changed my tickers !! yey

Oh and also chaos can you change my due date to the 23rd please xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all!

I'm just on with my list now for my hospital bag aimee-lou. I put my HIP grant in last week so I will be spending some of the money on things I want for it. (Unfortuanltey I can't see if it has gone in yet as my bank have frozen my online account, a fun job I must sort today - I went to my Mum and Dad's house for a few days holiday with OH and accessed my account online on my Dad's PC, only to reduce a DD - they froze my account thinking it was fraudulant, I called them up and said I was on holiday, apparently I have to inform the online team if I go abroad - my Mum and Dad live in North Yorkshire and I live in West Yorkshire, security gone mad! :rofl:)

Oh, also aimee-lou, I always see baby gates at the carboots I go to, sometimes there are loads of moses baskets, other times not but the stands are a bit more hit and miss, and there is always the occasional lawnmower! Good luck! :flower:

Good news lindak! :thumbup:

Hi Mer01 :wave:

Cloud9Mummy - I have similar growth spurts, infact I think my LO being quiet for a few days is why, this morning my bump feels sooo much bigger and yesterday and today I have felt all achy and sore. It usually settles down after a day or so . . . until the next one! (Must remeber to take a new bump pic!)

:hugs: Craftymum. I can't wait until Christmas this year - I said to OH that I have been so good all year that I am so going to treat myself with lots of goodies!! 

Hungry today, already had a big bowl of cereals and a yoghurt, what can I get . . . .

Speak to you all later x


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Kte! 

I'm hoping we can get a few bargains as I don't know about anyone else but the budget just seems to be getting more and more stretched just lately. Could do with a couple of helping hand style bargains! Just have to be able to get them home which in a Renault Megane Coupe could be fun! :dohh:

I really should write a list for the hospital bag but I'm not very good...I'll end up taking half the house with me if I'm not careful!! :blush:

I got a card reader through the post today for the bank....I can't believe that they shut your account off for being in a different part of Yorkshire...I went to Cornwall last month and it didn't register, neither did hubby's trip to Ireland....maybe my bank aren't as on the ball! :nope:

I'm considering starting a Jeremy Kyle Addicts Anonymous group.....anyone interested?!


----------



## Snowy

Good morning all, 

Had my GTT test yesterday morning, was dreading having to drink the lemon flavoured glucose drink but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Tasted to me like a very strong glass of lemon barley water. Thankfully everything was OK, my score was 6.9 but sure how or what that relates to. 

Felt extremely sick all yesterday afternoon, but I do not think it was related to the glucose test, just feel very tired today as did not sleep to well. So think I may struggle today :sleep:

Bought PJ's and slippers for my maternity bag at the weekend, gradually ticking things off my list and once I have everything will then pack.

Hope eveyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Kte

I always want to come home with more stuff than what we go with when we sell at them! I saw a woman last week with a one of those tiny Fiat cars and she was selling, I have no clue how she fit everything in, it was like real life tetris!

I had a little list I made myself for my hospital bag and then looked that the 'what to pack' thread in 3rd tri section - the list suddenly got much bigger! Think I may have to revise it as it just looks daunting now and it's not as if OH would have to travel far to get back home if I did forget anything! I'm also being a cheepo and searching round for the best prices on the items I need to buy :blush:

It's just my luck with banks I think, I'm with 2 different ones and both cause me and OH no end of problems! It's not as if I were transfering 100's of pounds or anything, just amending a DD! It just frustrating as to re-activate my online account I had to get them to call me, once they did I had to enter a 4 digit code, however the phone I used wasn't touch tone so it didn't work! :dohh: They then said they would write to me and . . . nothing! lol!

:hugs: snowy - hope you catch up on some :sleep:


----------



## eswift

I started with my bag last week for the hospital... Packed what I have for me, need night shirt & dressing gown packing yet; must buy some slippers (all I wear at home is flip flops around the house...)

Babe's bag's all packed... I've even packed cotton wool balls... We've packed the 3 baby grows we have and vest to match. Awaiting Mama & Papa order as I've ordered another baby grow & a babies all in one coat for coming home then that's all finished!


----------



## bonfloss

aimee-lou said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've not been on this thread much lately....I've had a lot on my mind recently and not had a lot to actually write about. All back to normal today apart from interfering mothers but that's just normal! :dohh:
> 
> How are we all? I hope we're all ok and doing well. I've just posted my first bump-pic of 3rd tri - I've been a bit lazy tbh in taking the pics but I really like my pic from last night. Although I feel massive but, on the bright side (whispers so the fates can't hear) **I've not got any stretch marks yet!**.
> 
> I sent off for my HIP grant on thursday last week. I hope it got there ok as I really should have sent it recorded but I got impatient. :dohh: Fingers crossed that it's ok...has anyone received theirs yet? I'm hoping to get mine before my birthday so that I can go on a birthday shopping spree.....7th September isn't that far off though....eeek!
> 
> Other than that, not a lot going on. Got loads to do as normal. I think my nesting instinct is starting to kick in as I'm sick of the house being untidy....it's not messy or mucky, just untidy and it's doing my head in! Hubby has ordered me not to do too much but I can't help it. I'm also going to pack my hospital bag tomorrow....30 weeks you see, plus I think I have a few things to get so this will help me focus! :dohh:
> 
> We're off to the boot sales next week....need a new lawnmower but I'm also kind of hoping for a moses basket stand or a baby gate or two.....do you think these are do-able?
> 
> Right, I'm off to tackle the house. I hope we're all ok and :hugs: to all the bumpkins...I'll back read at some point today.
> 
> Oh btw....really really early but has anyone thought about their Christening/Naming ceremony/party etc? We have decided on the LO's 6 month birthday so it's on the calendar as the 21st March 2010.....eeek, It's not that far away is it?! I'm sorry I'm severely over-organised recently! :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:

Aimee - I posted my hip form on the Wednesday, money was spent that night on mamas & papas website! Money was in my account 4 days later so pretty good I thought. 

Anyone else still not sleeping and got any suggestions?? I have had rubbish sleeps for the last 6 weeks and its driving me mad! Can't get comfy and feel so damn hot.

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks....i've been told it will most likely come in on a Thursday so I'm hoping for a swift arrival...would be nice to have the money as we have a rather expensive month coming up! :wacko:


----------



## keerthy

Hi bumpkins, 

Had an awful nights sleep... ....kept waking up! 
I woke up with a headache today....... Grrrr.... 

can anyoen help me..... how to get a decent nights sleep????


----------



## bonfloss

keerthy said:


> Hi bumpkins,
> 
> Had an awful nights sleep... ....kept waking up!
> I woke up with a headache today....... Grrrr....
> 
> can anyoen help me..... how to get a decent nights sleep????

You must be same as me - its awful isn't it?


----------



## Maffie

Doctors have done it again and not made out my prescription. The receptionist said but you haven't run out :hissy: how many times do I have to explain that all the pharmacies have to order it in and the bloomin docs take 2 days to write a prescription too. So i've taken the name of the practise manager and informed them I will be making a formal complaint and will be looking to take it further to report the surgery.
So nbow need to find a new doctors who can actually prescribe all my meds without messing up!!!!

Aimee I got my HIP money really fast. Posted it second class on a monday afternoon and money was in my bank the following monday.

I need slippers for hospital thanks for the reminder eswift. I am always bare foot or have slipper socks on normally.

I found a cure to struggle sleeping........ orgasms :rofl: although I still wake up with backache some mornings.


----------



## keerthy

bonfloss said:


> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> Hi bumpkins,
> 
> Had an awful nights sleep... ....kept waking up!
> I woke up with a headache today....... Grrrr....
> 
> can anyoen help me..... how to get a decent nights sleep????
> 
> You must be same as me - its awful isn't it?Click to expand...

Its horrible!!!! 
I feel so weak today..... sleepy... but unable to sleep! :nope:
Also my pelvis is so sore... I CANNOT change sides without pain!!!! :cry:

my mom told me to have dinner a bit early...... and go for a long walk b4 goign to bed.... which might help. and also havea warm glass of milk. 

will try it today....:thumbup: Good Luck to me!


----------



## h702

im really finding it hard to sleep all night too for the last few nights :( cant wait til i finish work then i can sleep in later or have a snooze later in the day. 

maffie- my chemist never has enough of one type of tablet i take as its too expensive to keep them in, so i usually ring them(if i remember!) and let them know i will be bringing a prescription in in a couple of days if they could order some ready.

the midwife told us at ante natal class last week that you should pack your hospital bag at around 34-36 weeks. i havent even thought about it yet!!!!


----------



## eswift

I've found that if I have a soak in the bath before bed with lavender bubble bath, then sleep seems to come quite fast for me, but then that could be the long days... I have the last bit of food around 5 ish, and I'm generally in bed for about 9ish...

I must really make an effort to do the housework... Well maybe later... Gonna see about finishing off my crocheting... Only 4 lines to do one 1 leg and 1 and a half on the other... Then that's the sailors outfit done...


----------



## MrsO29

I keep my bedroom window open all day which makes the room almost too cold for when I go to bed, but I find that if I snuggle under the covers I sleep really well. I have to leave the window open though, all day and all night. 

Also I have 2 pillows between my thighs and 3 behind my back. It's the only thing that makes me comfy just now. 

:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

h702 said:


> im really finding it hard to sleep all night too for the last few nights :( cant wait til i finish work then i can sleep in later or have a snooze later in the day.
> 
> maffie- my chemist never has enough of one type of tablet i take as its too expensive to keep them in, so i usually ring them(if i remember!) and let them know i will be bringing a prescription in in a couple of days if they could order some ready.
> 
> the midwife told us at ante natal class last week that you should pack your hospital bag at around 34-36 weeks. i havent even thought about it yet!!!!

My pharmacy have been angels. They are doing a special order of my injections to get them in, its the dragon receptionist at the doctors thats the stumbling block. As even if I get pharmacy to get my meds in she keeps refusing to do the prescription till I run out and then says it taes 2 days to write the prescription.


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Work count down ~ 2 days! :happydance:

The mummy meet went well. There were a few newborns there. One of the birth stories was so crazy. Her last labour was 2.5 hours, so she thought that this labour might be quick, but no quicker than that. Well anywho she started getting some pains (She was having a home birth) .. gave the midwife a call and they were going to come check her. She went to use the bathroom and saw some blood and knew this meant transition .. then she got the urge to push!! She felt the head coming down, shouted for her husband and told him the baby was coming and to catch up! The husband was all "what?!" Well out the baby popped on the toilet caught by Dad!!!! Time between first contraction and birth? *39 minutes!!!!* :shock: He's 3 weeks old now and SO adorable. I hope my labour is 39 minutes haha.

Re sleep ~ I've given up being pissed off by not sleeping. I'm up every couple of hours and then get up at 6am. I've come to the conclusion this is just the way its gonna be and its my body getting me ready for no sleep haha. I just nap when my body wants it.
*
Random question* ~ Kinda gross, but has anyone been getting really watery discharge? Like my knickers are constantly wet the last couple days. Its driving me insane. I've been reading on various forums and it seems a pretty universal occurrence after 30 weeks as your body gets ready to prepare for birth.

*Helz *~ Re weight, I started at 157 and am now at my last OB app, 192, so have put on 2.5 stone. I'm grateful its all in my bump and boobs though.

*TaylorsMummy *~ I had a headache also last night, I ended up taking a painkiller for it. Ah pregnancy joys!

*Maffie *~ Re anemia .. here are some of the symptoms (Taken from https://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/uvahealth/peds_hrpregnant/aip.cfm )



pale skin, lips, nails, palms of hands, or underside of the eyelids
fatigue
vertigo or dizziness
labored breathing
rapid heartbeat (tachycardia)
I enjoy getting up early also, when the house is nice a quiet. A bit of me time!
I've not been getting backache when trying to sleep, but I do get a lot of pressure down there that wakes me up because its painful. I can only assume where I've laid down and am relaxed it lets her drop down more and put pressure down there.

*MrsO29 *~ Great pram! Happy 30 weeks!!! :) I love it first thing in the morning cause Autumn is always low and I can breath!

*Mer01 *~ Yes, I had those crampy things last week and the OB said its where the baby is getting lower and putting pressure on everything.

*CraftyMum *~ Oh my first dinner would be a big ol steak and baked spud. Sorry you're having such a rough time of it. Not long to go now, you're on the home stretch :) :hugs:

*Lindak *~ Date changed!

*Aimee *~ Jeremy Kyle does my head in. He thinks he's something special. He annoys me as much as Steve Wilkos show over here lol (Jerry Springers old body gaurd)

*Snowy *~ Hope you have a better day today.

Ok off to get ready for work. Have a great day girls.


----------



## mer01

Afternoon ladies, 

enjoyed my swim, but i feel like i could sleep all day now :wacko:. I have to take liam this afternoon, swimming is free for under 16s here :happydance:

chaos- yes i have the watery discharge too, kinda like you wet your pants right? :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## Kte

:shock: That is fast!! 

I have not experienced that but I'm not quite 30 weeks yet (soon!) so it's something I will keep an eye out for.

Glad the mummy meet went well :D


----------



## eswift

Maffie - I had issues with the stroppy receptionist at our surgery too over sick notes... LOL She wouldn't let me pre-book appointment to see Dr, so took the appointment that she would let me have. Which was on the Tuesday, not the Friday; saw Dr, he couldn't do what I wanted as I was there too early, explained that I knew that and told the Dr about the issues with the receptionist. He said please wait here, went out the office; and was heard through the surgery having a go at the receptionist... Not had any problems since... Only reason I did it was it's regularly an issue with the same woman, she once argued with me about when the final date I could have my contraception Jab, I was right, she was wrong... Had to wait another month, have pregnancy test etc before I could have my Jab... Nurse was livid as I had never missed my appointment in over 4 years... Must be a essential must have when applying to be Dr receptionist...

Hope you get it sorted... My MIL has issues with the phamacist in the surgery ordering her meds in, even when she handed the pescription in early; there's always the same one missing which she ends up going backwards and forwards for all week... Last week MIL was so angry, when she'd had to walk back to the surgery as the item was yet again missing. She gave a mouthful to the Gentleman behind the counter at the time, only for it to be a Dr. He assured her that he understood her concerns and would deal with the matter himself, and the item would be in tomorrow for her... LOL She was so happy when she went back and the items were there...

Could be worth a try, Maffie?

Oooh, I just got back from tesco's; got slippers for £3! And 3 x 9oz Back To Nature Bottles for £5.49!?!? What a bargain! Well pleased... Might be worth a look, I know I'm planning on breast feeding, but also will be expressing too.

Chaos - I too have lots of watery discharge, urgh. At least hopefully it'll all be over soon, so will the yucky bits too, and we'll all be showing off our baby pics... Not too much longer now...


----------



## helz81

Hiya all :kiss:

Hey Linda- QUE JUMPER!! lol xx
Aimee- lovely bump pic! I got my HIP money within a week,like others did. Happy 30 weeks for tommorow incase I don't get chance to pop in then as Im working tommorow.

:hugs: to all the bumpkins having trouble sleeping xxx


----------



## Maffie

Thanks eswift The whole practise is like some back alley service to be honest. We have one doctor who told me to just eat biscuits till my sickness goes. :rofl: 22 weeks of that didnt help!!!

Thats a bargain on the bottles. I got some in with my steriliser and got a pack of 4 bottles from TKMaxx.

Now hunting down a rocker/bouncer etc.

Not looking forward to the discharge that sounds well gross :lol:


----------



## lindak

Chaos - Thanks for doing that for me your a star .. I also am getting the discharge thing is driving me crazy ! 

Helz - LOL .... :blush: Im glad I knocked a week off though. 

xxx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hi Ladies, 

Wow you do alot of talking here! I've only managed to read back a few pages hehe!

Well bit of an introduction, my name is Megan, i'm 20 years old and live with my parents and my boyfriend Matt in Cheshire... we're expecting our first baby, a little boy on the 23rd October! 

I'm excited/nervous, can't wait to meet my little man but i'm scared about how I will cope with a tiny baby, labour etc...joined here so hopefully my mind will be put at rest as everyone else is going through the same thing? 

Have been reading around the site and everyone seems lovely! 

Can't wait to join in with your little chats :) Hope your all well! 

Meg
x


----------



## eswift

I got my rocker/bouncer from a carboot, it cost me £3. Washed all the covers etc it's fantastic...

I think we've got most things for the babe, waiting for something to raise it head, as I've feeling there's got to be something we've forgotten or missed... I really can't say what it is likely to be...

My 1st labour was 36 mins, I'm still not sure what a contraction feels like. I only went to hospital as everyone was getting on my nerves, no pains and in all honesty all I can remember about the labour itself is a pain in my hip, which I'm sure is what DS used to turn himself around on as he was back to back and then I was ready to push, they broke my waters; and DS was there... No pain killers... No time for a birthing plan... 

OH keeps trying to reassure me we'll be fine, he sorted out with the agency that he may need some time off short notice; as he so wants to be there... Then in the same breath keeps saying we'll be turning up at the hospital, as he has babe in his hand, telling him we found this in the footwell on the way through... Can I borrow a shovel to clear the rest of the stuff up? He's horrid... Is there any wonder I have concerns, nerves and doubts??? The other issue I have about the labour is if I go into labour whilst he's at work, he's got very little chance of getting back for the birth as he could be in Scotland/Manchester or even Preston...

Mum explained that she thought labour was like trying to push presents out of toe end of a stocking... I really can't tell you what I think labour is, I still have mixed feelings about being pregnant... lol... But I'm not leaving it another 10 years before having another child though...

Oh to be one of those women that sail through the pregnancy looking so wonderful and glowing, rather than feeling urgh, suffering heartburn, sickness, being shattered etc... But if the next labour is like the last I'll be pleased...


----------



## Kte

:wave: Hello & Welcome Meg - it's nice to have another member in Team Bumpkin :D

I got a bouncer from ebay, in the end it cost about £16 with P&P which I didn't think was too bad, especially since it has to be neutral being on team yellow! Do see loads at the car boots though. We were given one as well and that is one of those swing chairs that needs batteries.

Labour - don't have a clue what it will be like as everyone keeps saying its different. I don't have a birthing plan except get to the hospital! Im trying to keep an open mind about all the rest! lol So long as OH is with me I will be happy and will be looking forward to meeting the LO!

This afternoon at work is going sooooo slowly :dohh:


----------



## lindak

:thumbup: Hi maggiemoo88. Im due the same date ! not long left for all us bumpkins !!


----------



## h702

great that you have jumped a week linda, brings it that much nearer :) cant believe in 8 weeks our lives will never be the same again!!!!! bring it on!!! x


----------



## lindak

Thanks H702 I am over the moon that I have moved on a week ! these last weeks feel like they will never come but when I look back I realise my pregnancy actually went quite quickly. I am just so ready to meet him now and so ready to get my body back and have an alcoholic drink !!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

well... 

had scan this morning at 8.45, Dexter James weighs 5lb6oz at 32weeks. Went to see consultant after, waited for an hour and first off seen a midwife,then a doctor, then a consultant. 
The consultant says dexter is growing too big too quickly. He said the way hes growing he will be nearly 10lb full term .

I need to be monitered majorly now, Have got a scan to cheek placenter and blood flow at 36weeks, As Dr wood said that because he growing quickly the placenter could stop working at any time! so i have to ring asap if his movemnets slow/stop. Then from 36weeks i have to go in 2x a week to be monitered, and at 38-39 weeks i might be gettting induced if im viable [sp].
Thing is DP is applying for a job this week, if he gets it i have no idea how im supposed to get to hospital 2ce a week! and no idea who will have DD! what to do?!

Would prefer to be induced tbh then go over due and risk placenter stop working even more.

But yeah just thought id let you know how it went


----------



## aimee-lou

Has anyone seen Hopedance's thread in third tri?


----------



## baby.love

OMG Aimee i just saw it ..! 

Sorry i have been awol today girls, i am just so flipping tired its stooopid! i am getting really bad restless legs at night and finding it hard to get comfy.. thank god for my fan though as without that i wouldnt sleep at all.. x


----------



## Chaos

aimee-lou said:


> Has anyone seen Hopedance's thread in third tri?

I updated the first page of this thread :)


----------



## lindak

I know its crazy. Hopefully her and baby get home soon !


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Chaos....we're officially all starting to become Mummies!! :thumbup::happydance:

Congratulations Hopedance and hope Samuel is home soon xx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well i;ve just woken froma lovely nap to see the heavens open and ther rain is pouring. I hope it takes the mugginess away.

I can honestly say so far i've had a rubbish pregnancy, the amount of stuff thats happened it's unbelievable, but I can honestly say i'd go through it all over again to have more babies. :cloud9:


----------



## Mumof42009

wow our 1st oct mummy, i was thinking was going to be me but this little mans on a warning to stay put! Hope your little mans home soon hopedance xx


----------



## lucilou

oh my goodness... I can't believe the Bumpkins have started to appear already! Makes it feel real, doesn't it? Hope Samuel is ok... and Hopedance! I can't imagine giving birth just now - I'm not nearly done mentally preparing myself... maybe I need to get a move on!


----------



## Kte

Wow that is a bit of a shock about Hopedance!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

eurghh im stressing out! my bros weding next friday, need to get loads before then but no money!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening ladies. Hope everyone has had a good day today. I am absolutely shattered. We went to the Living Rainforest this morning...what a bloody disaster! Got there and went to pay for the tickets...to realise that OH had had my card yesterday and hadnt given it back...and typically it was in his other jeans! So had to go back home and just led on the bed and cried for about half an hour cos I felt so bloody useless. Then after I pulled myself together we went to the wave pool....to find that they had changed their timetable for the summer holidays and would be closing in half an hour for swimming lessons. I could quite happily have murdered them especially cos DSS started crying when we went back to the car. So we ended up at our local pool lol.OH has gone to take DSS home so I am feeling utterly fed up cos he went in a strop cos his cousins daughter didnt want to go for the drive so I have stayed here with her.


----------



## helz81

Wow, totally shocked at Hopedance having her LO already!!

Im so excited..got my 4d scan booked for tommorow night at 8pm! I can't wait to see my little boys face!!

On a bad note though- had a call about my blood test results from my 28 week midwife appointment last week..turn out I need to take iron tablets AND there saying I need to go back for ANOTHER blood test so they can check for another iron level! WTF??! Given that I have a history of aneamia they should have checked for all what they needed to in the 1st place!! Im so pissed off with them and am tempted not to bloody bother going for another test..Im sick of being messed around, it's not the 1st time Ive been called for an unnessesaryblood test because someone hasn;t bothered doing their job properly...the last few times it has happened it was because I wasn't noted as a preg woman so obviously my levels of iron would have caused concern as in a preg woman slightly lower iron levels are allowed for. GGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Will a chocolate bun make me feel better girls??


----------



## amandas

Hi All

I haven't been around for a little while and every time I've looked in there have been just so many new posts that I've never caught up!!

Can't believe we have a Bumpkin baby already - that makes it all seem v real!

Linda - welcome to the 23rd! There seem to be quite a few of us now!

Sorry i can't remember everyone else's posts - i've just read so many!

You all seem to be much more prepared than me, with the packing etc. I havent bought a single nappy yet! You also all seem to be doing well on the bargains! Although i did walk into work last week and was given a bumbo for free! The same person also offered us a nursing chair for £30 - she said that it was virtually brand new so i jumped at it. I have to admit when i got it i was slightly surprised!! The cushions were filthy!!!! I ended up scrubbing every single one and i'm now trying to get them dry cos all the foam inside is soaked! They've been drying for 3 days now! They've come up pretty clean tho so it was worth the hard work and £30 is a bargain!

I had to go back for glucose testing last week and got my results back yesterday. I got a score of 8.3 and the cut off was 7.8 so I've got to go and see the diabetic nurse tomorrow. I've been feeling quite down about it all, as i REALLY want a homebirth and I'm worried that they won't let me, but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. But I'm now very jealous of all the goodies you've all been eating cos i think i may have to cut out sugary foods for the rest of my pregnancy! I think the risks are high birth weight babies, but i measured 28 at my last appt when i was 28 weeks so fingers crossed that hasn't happened yet and if i cut out sugar then i hope that it doesn't happen. 

I had my first day off this week!:happydance: I'm cutting down my days so doing a 4 day week for this week and the next 2 and then a 3 day week for the following 5! I'm very jealous of all of you who've finished already!

Anyway hope everyone's well! Take care, Amanda x


----------



## lindak

helz- Good luck with scan tommorrow. Its great when you get to see them again ! And a choc bun makes everything seem ok !!

amanda- thanks great to move up a week ! 

I am so tired tonight. Think I am going to go to bed early tonight ! Start my anti - natal classes tommorrow which I am really looking forward to.


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> OMG Aimee i just saw it ..!
> 
> Sorry i have been awol today girls, i am just so flipping tired its stooopid! i am getting really bad restless legs at night and finding it hard to get comfy.. thank god for my fan though as without that i wouldnt sleep at all.. x

Baby.love I'm with you on the restless legs, mine does seem to be more in my feet thou, they just dont cool down and look horrid, veins are really prominent too!!!

Anyway 32 weeks today:happydance: still have a breech baby and midwife nxt wednesday!!!

The new wardrobe for my nursery will be here on Thursday I hope, so am going to be posting some pics soon.

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## eswift

amanda - hope all goes well when you see the diabetic nurse.

Chaos - how's it all going with the lawyer etc. Fingers crossed that everything sorts out reasonable.

Helz81 - I hope the scan's a good one tomorrow.

I showed OH the bottles, he wanted us to go get another pack, wasn't in the wrong for getting them then. Tesco's also has a breast pump for £5.50 and have the closure to nature steralisers at half price too, for those of you still looking...

I was pricing up nursing bra's today, gosh. There are some scarey price tags on some of them, and many seem to be sold out. Typical! Plenty of time yet, I suppose. Just as we're getting weekly wages we don't have the money that we use to have at the start of a month, so if I can get bits each week, things don't seem as bad.

Just had a nice hot bubble bath, I really should learn I can't do with the water so hot. I get out and have to chill on the bed with a glass of cold water, as I make myself all giddy. Need to cool down. Will I ever learn? Oh well bedtime for me, no nap today, and I can really tell. Have a great evening all...


----------



## bana

im due on the 1st oct- yay getting closer! I heard primark do cheap nursing bras for £4 or theres additions online for about £7.

Just a quick question, im 5 foot 5 and unfortunately 15 stone and with the hot weather weve been having ive found that i sweat places that you shouldnt! i dont really want to resort to pantyliners cuz i feel like ill be wearing a nappy! anyone else have this problem and any tips to stop it!?

Cheers x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Nursery! just need curtain put up :baby: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







dexter room x.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 6









dexters room finished.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 11









dexters room 4.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 7









dexters room 3.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 7









dexters room finished 3.jpg
File size: 85.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Neferet

Wow! I can't believe there's already a bumpkin! Hope all goes well with Samuel. =]

xTaylorsMummy - that's a lovely nursery! I love the baby bouncy thingy! =] 

Gosh, I'm so tired today! Anyone know whether we're allowed to do cycling in the 3rd tri?


----------



## eswift

bana said:


> im due on the 1st oct- yay getting closer! I heard primark do cheap nursing bras for £4 or theres additions online for about £7.
> 
> Just a quick question, im 5 foot 5 and unfortunately 15 stone and with the hot weather weve been having ive found that i sweat places that you shouldnt! i dont really want to resort to pantyliners cuz i feel like ill be wearing a nappy! anyone else have this problem and any tips to stop it!?
> 
> Cheers x

I ended up chaffing at the top of my thighs and under my boobs; invested in a small tube of Bepthapan (sp?) cost me a couple of quid; and it cleared up the same day for both... Put it on in the morning, by bedtime that night, no longer sore and skin has been better since... Plus still have the cram for babe incase of nappy rash... Might help you too...

xTaylorsMummy - Love the nursery... Ok, I'm starting to get quite envious...

Morning all...

Had breakfast at 5ish, went back to bed for 6ish; lol bloody leg started twitching and flinching... :wacko: Got up and I'm here... OH has just gone to bed... zzzz's has started to come down the stairs from under the bedroom door...:thumbup:

Guess today's gonna be another long one... Didn't have a nap yesterday, couldn't get comfy at all. Ended up in bed for 8.30 ish... Not sure what to do today, might just see how I feel later as the kitchen really does need a deep clean. I just can't lift some of the heavy boxes that are packed in there still... So might have to work around them bits, but OH has also told me to leave it till the weekend and he'll help me then...:cloud9:

Aww bless, he want's to crack on with finishing the livingroom today too... So I guess I've been given a free pass to do very little again...:shrug:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well all in all an ok sleep with me only waking up 3 times! Could be worse i guess... I cant believe i am 31 weeks today, where has the time gone from being on the 1st box of my ticker thinking the image looked like a prawn :rofl: Starting to feel the weight of my bump more now during the day and definatly putting myself in the "heavily pregnant" bracket soon.

Got loads of housework to do today :( 

Catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well i'm sleeping okish just keep getting lower back pain. My body isn't liking the extra weight around the middle. I've always been curvy but small waist compared to boobs and hips so having a bump is quite different!

Managed to get an energy burst late yesterday evening so got loads of washing folded and OH too all his and the kids stuff away. Had mine left has I need to sort my wardrobes out and pack up all my cycling gear so I have some extra room.

Neferet I would still be cycling if I was well enough. The only problem is balance may be affected and more likely to fall off. If i'd had no complications i'd of bought a trike. I used the tandom up until 5 months.

Think i'm going to attempt to finish off sorting and cleaning the living room today. Oh the fun :lol:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, well today i have a growth scan to see how big/small George is, i feel nervous but excited too, i will update you all at lunch time xxxx have a nice morning girls xx


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, hope you are all well today, I didn't sleep much at all last night, my back was killing me and I think bubs has moved down now too as I've been getting this weird pressure down there and I was up about 6 times in the night to pee! Had quite a good day yesterday, managed a bowl of cereal for first time since February and it actually stayed down, bumped into a friend of my Mums and she near died when I said I was 7 months, she said I was tiny, I am small and can still wear some of my regular clothes yet why do I feel so big, awkward and uncomfy then!! :wacko: Must post new bump pic tomorrow.
Ended up in bed about 8:30 as felt really sick and just clean exhausted, I will be so glad when this is all over so I can eat properly again, I feel useless about the house as there's so much needing done but cos of the hyperemesis I just don't have the energy to start trailing cupboards apart etc, I might dig out my hospital bag and try to get it all sorted, at least that will be something out of the way.

*Sam76* good luck with your scan 

*Hopedance* congrats on the birth of baby Samuel, I hope you are both keeping well and that you get him home soon :hugs:

Going to go back to bed now for a bit to see if I can get a wee bit of sleep, have a good day everyone :thumbup:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh im so fed up today, really scared about having dexter now. I feel like im not going to have a tiny little new born but a 6mth old if he is 10lb!! I really hope they induce me early =[


----------



## keerthy

Good morning bumpkins! Welcome to all new bumpkins!!!!! 

Well, I managed to get a decent sleep last night...... still woke up with a bad headache.... Grrrggghh!!!!! 

Just had breakfast and warm glass of milk...... now feelign real gloomy n sleepy and all! 

Sam ~ Good Luck on ur scan! am sure he will be fine. :hugs:

Craftymum ~ am struggling to sleep too!!!!! meeting ma GP 2morrow (as my MW is on a holiday!) so will let him know abt it. 

Baby.Love ~ am struggling to sleep too.... wake up many times! am gaining loads of weight now.... so... getting some aches n pains in ma legs and back! 

Taylorsmummy ~ just loved the nursery.... so cute!

Eswift ~ I dont do bubble baths these days..... as I tend to giddy! So only showers for me! I feel gloomy wen the temp is too high also. 

So hows everyone else doing today????


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies:

taylormum- your nursery is fab! 

sam76- good luck today

Well I did have a good sleep but I seem to be waking up still feeling tired arggggg. You know I actually forget what it feels like not to be pregnant ! And I prob wont feel like that again, what with having a newborn baby and not getting sleep. lol

I start my ante natal classes today which I am really looking forward to , I actually love going to the hosp or anything that is related to baba. Has anyone else started theres yet ?

Il let you all know how I get on xxxx


----------



## MrsO29

Taylorsmummy - I have just ordered the same bouncer, did you get yours in the Mothercare sale too??!!

I am ok today, although I only slept for 5 hours instead of my usual 9. No reason, just am not very tired.

It's surprising as yesterday afternoon and night I had diahorrea and the worst pains, they felt like contractions they were so bad. Must just have been a wee stomach bug. I feel fine now :)

My new pram is coming tonight. We couldn't agree on a delivery date so the woman is bringing it down herself tonight from Fife (2 hours away).
I am so glad, you never know whats gonna happen when you buy from Ebay, but I have been so lucky so far!!

Bana - I am now using an Always pad every day as the small pantyliners were just not coping with all the sweat and discharge (and pee:cloud9:)
I don't care, I find them very comfy compared to wet gooey pants!

Have a nice day everyone :)


----------



## baby.love

The thing is girls, however tired we feel now is nothing in comparison to when the babies are here! Then it goes to a whole new level :sleep: 

Well i am doing ok today, washing up done, a load of washing done and now gonna tidy and prepare our middle room as we are turning it into a playroom later :D Got a lovely sofa bed to go in here and then the kids will have a nice area to play/watch dvd's/paint etc.. 

Right i am going to allow myself a coffee and then crack on.. Hmmm maybe i am nesting as all this housework is exciting me today :rofl: Now there's a 1st xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

MrsO, yeah i did, and i love it soo much!

Really cant wait for my chunky monkey now!!


----------



## Kte

Morning everyone x

TaylorsMummy - Nice nursery, love the cute little teddy decals! :D I'm sure they won't let him get too big for you :hugs: 

I still have twitchy legs, I just try and massage them and move them about a bit. Its annoying as I get them when I am tired but its the twitching that keeps me awake - damn vicious circle! 

baby.love - congrats on 31 weeks :D

eswift - if you have a free pass - enjoy putting your feet up!! It's nice your OH is wanting to help you in this way.

sam76 - good luck with the scan :flower:

craftymum - i get the same response with my bump, people just can't believe it and I can still fit into some of my normal clothes - but I agree I still feel big, awkward and sometimes uncomfy! Good to hear you could manage some cerals too :D

lindak - I get to start my classes in September, hope you enjoy yours today. I know what you mean when about it being exciting when its something related to :baby:!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. Well I was up pretty much every hour last night to bloody pee. Then had to be at the drs at 9.10am to start my GTT. The drink they gave me wasnt too bad actually. No flavour to it, was just like sugar water. My arm is sore already cos she had to use the same vein as yesterday so not looking forward to 11am when I've got to go get stabbed again. James thinks the drink was great...hes having a party in there. Has given me a headache and made me feel slightly dizzy. And man am I having to pee alot grr. As if I needed that side-effect!


----------



## h702

morning all.

wel, i did sleep slightly better last night but still feel tired this morning!!! only 18 days left at work cant wait :)

good luck with your class lindak, i was at one on saturday. they had a 2 week old baby there and we all got a hold, she was tiny!!!! makes me think, bring it on! 

x


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning everyone 

Its a horrible day here been raining since 6am :growlmad: where has our summer gone! 
I feel like im going crazy stuck in the house with kids having chicken pox, my dads coming to have them later so can go see mw as need to sort few things out with her and want to be checked as bumps dropped. She discharge my care to the hospital last week and cause i havent got a hospital at the min due to the transfer shes the only person i can really go and see with any concerns.:cry:
Im suffering bad with acid reflux feels like theres a fire in my throat so going to see if the mw will give me anything for it as cannot sleep with it.:growlmad:
Hope everyones doing ok xx:hugs:


----------



## eswift

Mumof42009 - My GP gave me some Magnesium Trisiligate Tablets, they are not too strong like gaviscon and seem to be working wonders on the acid reflux... Plus I've been able to have as many as I need...

Sounds like we've all got different aches and pains; and still struggling with sleep issues. I like many of you have been up and down all night... After cooking myself in the bath, I ended up backwards and forwards 6 times in the first hour... OH just kept laughing at me, it did get less as the night went on, but think babe must have my bladder slightly blocked as I'm still trotting backwards and forwards today. Peeing a little, going away and having to trot back not too long later to do the same amount again. Bugger...

Other than that I've managed quite well, done 2 loads of washing. Cleared the far end of the kitchen from boxes, cleared the cupboard off, washed the mugs and pots on/in the cupboard and now have the side to start on... Just had lunch, and not too sure I want to start again just yet, but once it's done, it's done... Hopefully OH will be up shortly after I finish!!?!?!!

Woo Hoo Company... I felt so lonely yesterday evening...


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies, 

Is it me or has the pace picked up in here....we seem to have gone through the 2nd tri 'Lull' and it's all systems go now! 

I had the worst toothache I've ever had in my life last night! It's still a little sore but I think I had been gritting my teeth and stressed the gums (the pain kept moving up and down the gum.....most off-putting!) but it seems to have calmed down. I'm scared of getting anything hard to eat now though! Felt like my teeth were made of glass! :nope:

I'm off for my bloods in the morning too. hate hate hate blood tests (I have shy veins!) but hopefully it should all come back hunky-dory. There's a lot resting on this....anything wrong and I could end up missing out on my chosen birth so I'm trying to keep calm about the whole thing. 

Hope we're all ok ladies. :hugs: to all the bumpkins x I'm off to get something else to eat now! Bubs is kicking me so obviously wants 2nd brekkie :blush:


----------



## Kte

I know what you mean about shy veins aimee-lou! Hope they behave for you and you get the results you want x


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Kte! I'm sure it'll be fine as I feel exactly the same as I always have done. 

Also, forgot to add, we got some bad news about my Dog....not Dylan who's in my avatar, but my Springer, Gilbert, who lives with my Mum. It looks like he's going to have to be put down as he's got problems with his heart, lungs and immune system. I'm so upset about the whole thing, and there is nothing I can do. Mum called me last night in tears and I had to console her which was very difficult as he was my puppy! He's 11 so not exactly a pup anymore but just the most lovely dog. I've put a thread up in Home and Relationships so that I can update and there's a pic of him from when he was with us a couple of years ago. :cry: Feel a bit useless tbh and a bit mad at my Mum for letting him get this bad....it's all in the thread. 

Sorry to put a downer on a sunny day girls but just had to get it off my chest. :cry:


----------



## Maffie

Well just been naughty and had a bag of beef monster munch a mars bar and a can of coke. I so wanted something junkie.
Collected my meds from the chemist and slowly tidying up as OH's ex has now decided she's dropping the kids off Friday. i feel like we are at her beck and call!!!!

Linda good luck with the classes I couldn't get on any until i'm 37 weeks and the docs where unsure i'd make it that far with BP (which has now been behaving for 2 weeks :happydance:

Welcome new bumpkins :hi:

Keerthy drinking hot milk will make you tired as it contains tryptophan which makes you sleepy, there are theories that the amount is too small to affected sleepiness but I think an increase in something to the diet can have an affect.


----------



## h702

sorry to hear about your dog aimee, i hope it goes peacefully xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hooray stupid GTT is all finished. My arm is sooooo sore now cos she used the same vein...and it was also used yesterday so I've had a needle in that vein 3 times in the last 24 hours. Have now had something to eat and drink so feeling a little better. Stupid glucose drink gave me a wicked headache which thankfully now is starting to go away. Off to the cinema to watch Bandslam with a 12 year old so that should be interesting.

Going to start packing later on today. Realised its only just over 2 weeks til we move lol. Have got a load of boxes so just need to actually pack them now. Best get cracking I suppose!


----------



## Maffie

Girls just to let you know they have some nice nursing bras at good prices on the nct shop website. The nct serenity is reduced and the nct vitality is cheaper to buy 2 rather than 1. Also just got some of their stretch briefs for after the birth.


----------



## baby.love

Aimee i'm sorry about your dog hun :hugs:

Well girls i am officially nesting .. I have cleaned downstairs like a mad woman, and i even cleaned out the drawer on the washing machine with cotton buds :!: Now gonna sort some lunch and then chill out with a bit of Jezza Kyle .. xx


----------



## aimee-lou

baby.love said:


> Aimee i'm sorry about your dog hun :hugs:
> 
> Well girls i am officially nesting .. I have cleaned downstairs like a mad woman, and i even cleaned out the drawer on the washing machine with cotton buds :!: Now gonna sort some lunch and then chill out with a bit of Jezza Kyle .. xx

Thanks hun x

You sund like a woman after my own heart! I cleaned out the utility room yesterday....todays job is the kitchen. I've decided to have a bit of a sort out and do a car boot in a couple of weeks while I'm still mobile lol. Can only find the energy to do 1 room at a time though...would love to just keep going!! 

Gotta love a bit of Jezza Kyle :blush::happydance::dohh: Can't believe how addicted I am to that show!


----------



## baby.love

Well thats lunch done - had a yummy tuna sandwich today x 

Think i am done with the housework for today, i'm saving upstairs for tomorrow lol.. Now gonna make a Aero hot choc and put my feet up. x


----------



## sam76

Hello all. back from scan, all was well, feel very relieved!!! size, measurmemts etc all well, he was playing with his feet!!!! Also head down too!!!! i feel great now and can relax xxxxxxxxx Right back to work i go xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

Sam - So pleased that the scan was a good one...

I've managed to get on in the kitchen, just the side to do now; but in all honesty I've had enough of cleaning... The counter top will still be there after tea... I'm not sure I've gained the bug for cleaning strong enough to grab the cotton buds to clean the washer drawer... I feel as if I'm slowly getting things back to their homes... It's surprisingly reassuring...

Is anyone else finding that when they fill the washer, they feel parts of babe being trapped? I'm sure each time I bend I trap babe's foot or something, it does hurt slightly...

I'm so looking forward to the house being back to being our home again... Wish I had more energy...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

glad everything okay! =]


Ohh im so stressed about maternity grant! they lost my form so now i have to get anougher one filled in! want my pram =[


----------



## h702

hey sam glad your scan went well :) so cute you saw him playing with his feet!!! did they tell you what he weighs? x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i think my fatso is too big to play with his feet lol his belly gets in the way!


----------



## Kte

Glad the scan went well sam :thumbup:

1hr 35 mins until I can go home . . . I hate the quite time at work, there is no staff about and the other lady I work with is on holiday, makes the time go so slowly! Should really stop clock watching!

I always find when I tidy up I am much better at it in the mornings, but a few things to do tonight like unforms etc. Joy. Lol wish I had your energy! 

LO was super playful this morning, must be rest time now, I still have no clue what position they are in, hopefully not still breech!


----------



## littlekitten8

Well just got back from the cinema. Film was suprisingly quite good. James was having his own little party in my belly to most of the music so he obviously enjoyed it too! Have sent OHs cousins kid to have a nap cos shes had 3 late nights and is quite grouchy today. I need a break so I'm off to start some packing while she sleeps. Have a fun afternoon girls x


----------



## lindak

Congrats on the scan sam !!


----------



## craftymum

Glad everything went well with the scan Sam.

*LindaK* did you get to your antenatals today? I went to mine a few weeks ago, I found them quite informative as although this is my 2nd, it has been 16 years since then and I never went to any classes first time either!!


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, glad scan went well Sam. 

Gosh feeling bit rough today, baby is still nice and active. Does anyone else fidn if they have a busy day, the following day they pay for it?
OH has offered to cook dinner :happydance: I said i'd assist (he said you mean observe that I do it right :rofl: ) he knows me so well.

It's very muggy here today it needs to have a proper storm. Next time I get pregnant i'm planning it for summer so i'm pregnant in the cold months :wacko:


----------



## MrsO29

Well my pram has just been delivered. I can't believe it. I feel so bad!
Basically it is the Mamas & Papas 8 in 1 ultima system plus extras. It retails for around £750 and it is in immaculate condition. Seriously it looks brand new. I only paid £107 plus postage (she home delivered it anyway).
I feel like giving her more money! I hope she is rich and thats the reason she didn't put a reserve on it!! I LOVE EBAY!!!


I have my 30 week m/w appointment tomorrow. It's flying by now. 69 days to go!!


----------



## lucilou

sounds like you got a real bargain there, MrsO! Nice one! we're getting a full travel system handed down from a friend and she won't take a penny for it - hooray for saving money! (we're going to sneak some money into their daughter's savings account though - we can't pay nothing for it, whatever they say!)


----------



## Neferet

Wow- it's hard to keep up with this thread lol! 

Sam - glad everything went ok with the scan =] 

MrsO- sounds like a great bargain! 

I was walking round the park with some family people today and my back was aching a lot and my bump was feeling all heavy and uncomfortable... my uncle had the cheek to tell me it wasn't hurting and i was lying because his wife was walking everywhere even when she was 9 months pregnant... he also said my foot wasn't hurting (which it certainly was-i fell over and hurt it in january and ever since it gets a bit painful if i walk a lot)... i went absolutely mental with him, called him a t**t and told him to f**k off... people should never mess with a pregnant person! XD


----------



## SarahJayne_x

_*Me Me Me!!

Been Meaning To Show My Face In Here For Ages But Not Got Round To It, So I Thought I'd Do It Now Before I Go To The Land Of Nod!! 

SarahJayne_x Due 23rd October, Expecting A Little Boy, Who Is Unfortunately Still Nameless 

xx*_


----------



## Neferet

Hey SarahJayne_x - I haven't thought of a name either... boys names are so hard to think of!


----------



## Chaos

Evening Girls,

Well tomorrow is my LAST day of work!!!! :happydance:oh God, I simply can't wait. 

Autumn is giving my belly a right ol work out this afternoon. My belly looks like someone is jumping on a water bed haha.

Wrist/hands are doing a lot better. The brace has worked wonders. 

Oh check out Hopedances thread on Samuel. She put up pictures. SO adorable. Crazy to think a little baby that developed is in mah belleh. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...arrived-last-week-instead-10-weeks-early.html

*Mer01 *~ Yes, exactly like you've wet your self! I had to put a pad on today. Joys of pregnancy lol.

*Meggiemoo *~ Welcome to the thread :) I added your due date to the 1st page of this thread.

*Eswift *~ 36 minutes?! :shock: I can only hope!!!! haha. Re the lawyer .. we have an appointment on Tuesday, the waiting sucks. I just want to get the ball rolling and get it over with. 

*Lindak *~ I feel you on wanting a drink! How did the antinatal classes go?

*TaylorsMummy *~ Sorry that the scan did not give you totally positive results. Atleast they are aware of what's going on though and can keep and eye on you and bub. :hugs:Re having a tiny newborn. When we did a tour of the hospital they had a 10lb-er in the nursery and whilst he was bigger than the other babies he was still pretty small. You'll fall in love and not care the moment you see him anyways :)
Your nursery looks great!

*Littlekitten *~ Sorry you had such a rough day yesterday, hopefully today was better. The glucose test juice also made Autumn hyper. Nothing like a big dose of sugar to make a baby crazy haha.

*Helz *~ I know the Drs fucked up regarding your Iron, but its better to be safe than sorry and just go for the other test. I hate iron pills, I have to take them too :(

*Amandas *~ How did the visit with the diabetic nurse go? 

*Bana *~ Welcome to the thread :) Are you expecting a boy or girl? I added your due date to the first page of this thread. Re the sweating, It is really hot here, in the high 90s most day, so I feel your pain. The only solution I've had is to crank the AC down to 72 and not leave the house haha.

*Sam *~ Glad to hear the growth scan went well! :)

*Craftymum *~ Yay for keeping food down! 

*Keerthy *~ Glad you managed to get a decent nights sleep. Send some of that sandman dust my way pls! 

*Mumof4 *~ Sorry you're having such a rough time. Hope the kidlets feel better soon.

*Aimee *~ Maybe you should get your tooth checked out. Pregnancy can cause all sorts of problems in the mouth, and besides, dental is free during pregnancy! Might as well take advantage of it. Sorry to hear about your dog, it's heartbreaking to loose a pet. :hugs:

*Maffie *~ I'm totally there with you and being prengnat in the winter!

*Mrs029 *~ Glad you're pleased with the pram. What a bargin! Good luck tomorow.

*Neferet *~ Wow what a jerk to say that to you. I love how Men think that carrying an extra 30lbs on your belly is nothing. GRR.

*Sarah Jayne* ~ Welcome to the thread, I put your due date on the first page of this thread.

Have a great evening girls.


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls...

Golly it so dark on a morning now... 5 weeks and 3 days until maternity leave...

The morning sickness has eased again - finally!!! I am also able to use mint tooth paste again, and sneak a coffee 1st thing... I am so pleased about this, I've been using strawberry ice cream tooth paste since the start of this pregnancy... I feel almost like an adult again!?!?!

OH is still not home, just wait he'll walk in as I walk out again... I must say I'm missing company this week, maybe DS has been with my parents too long now... OH asked why I hadn't gone to bed after my bath yesterday, I wanted some conversation...

Chaos - I sure lawyer's will help get things sorted, especially when they see the size of your bump... Our's has started trying to get our case moving fast the bigger I get... My book arrived yesterday, it's very easy to read; and so very positive about the capabilities of our bodies. Great for PMA!!! Thanks again...

Hope you all have a good morning I'll catch you all later...


----------



## baby.love

Morning all x

Well that was better, i only woke up once last night... but oh lordy when i did i had acid reflux :cry: I dont know whats worse that or restless legs?! lol... Well todays plan of action is to tidy upstairs and then sort out the playroom as it didnt get done yesterday due to OH being home later than planned. 

I looked at Hopedance's pics of Samuel and wow he is a cutie.. I showed my OH and said well thats how developed Freya will be now and to say he looked shocked is an understatement.. 

Right i must get washed & dressed so i will catch you all later xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: I've moved up a box :wohoo:

Only 1 more to go :shock: 

Sorry can you tell i'm excited?! You know what they say about small things :lol: x


----------



## sam76

Morning all, glad u slept well babylove,i did too last night!! which is a first for a while
Chaos, enjoy your last working day!!! Yipeeee, i finish 2 wks today.
also tonight we have our 2nd parent class too xxxxxxx Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## lindak

> Lindak ~ I feel you on wanting a drink! How did the antinatal classes go?

The funny thing is chaos I never really drank that much before being pregnant but I just really would like the option lol.. Ante natal was good, funny thing is i was sitting beside a lady and we started talking and we are both due on the same day !! strange.... Really the first class was just informing us all of the hospital and its rules and then second half of the class was with a physiotherapist going through common problems with back and pelvis pains and informing us on posture. Next week class is first stages of labour !!! 

Baby.love- congrats on moving up and box and also getting a good nights sleep

Mrs o - yey on your pram , I am so afraid to go on ebay I just know I will get addicted.

Roll on friday when I hit 30 weeks !

Have a nice day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all, glad everyone is okay! =]

I really think dexter has dropped today, i woke with major tummy and back ache =[ but wide awake not felt like that in a long time lol.

Off bloody food shopping later, i HATE it with a passion lately! so many ignorant people around!

I need a new mobile! mine is broken competely, and i need one before i go into labour =[


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Enjoy your last day at work Chaos! Glad to hear the braces are working too :D 

Congrats Baby.love on moving up a box! 

Hello SarahJayneX - I agree boys names do seem to be harder. Took me and OH ages to decide, we found middle names for a boy easy, it was just the first name! We came up with a girls name no problem!

LO must have moved I'm sure as bump feels much higher up. OH got to feel some more kicks last night, its been a while since LO has been awake when he has been home. He then rested his head on my bump and get a swift kick to the head - the worrying thing is he didn't feel it?!? :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well tried to get a few things done beforfe attaching myself to the pc. Got another prescription off the doctors. The nasty receptionist was on and she must know I have complained about her as she gave me a filthy look. So I was jsust super nice. (I find being overly nice and polite to annoyed people make them more annoyed :rofl:)

Managed to get one load of washing done just having a rest before next load goes in. Evene got all the washing up done this mornign as me and OH were too knackered last night.


----------



## helz81

Woah, was just looking at Hopedances pics of baby Samuel!...at my scan last night I was told my baby is currently weighing 3lb 5..so around the weight Samuel was born at, it's hard to believe Ive a baby that size in my tum!
So anyway,yeah,my 4d scan..no pics to show sorry ladies but you can thank my mischeivous little monkey for that! He wouldn't move an arm away from his face,no matter what we tried (poking,jiggling,walking around) he just wouldn't move it. We were in the cinema watching Ice age 3 just half an hour before and he was kicking away like a good un-prob high on the maltesers and coke I was having so we think he was abit high on sugar then just crashed and wanted to doze by the time we were ready for scan. It's funny though cos he was in the *EXACT* same postion he was in at my 20 week scan..the pic of him with an arm up on my avatar was how he was last night! Anyway, no 4d peek of him but we saw him in 2d and had a growth report done- all measurements are perfect,apart from his femurs which are abit longer than average but they say nothing to worry about,he has probably just had a growth spurt in that area and the rest will catch up. And as I said above,his estimated weight at the mo is 3lb 5oz..within the average range. Going back for re-scan on Saturday, see if he has got over his stage fright!!
Had to get up in the night for a wee last night for the 1st time..hope it isn't the start of things to come...

Chaos- have a great last day at work! Great news about the braces working!

:hugs: to all bumpkins xxx


----------



## eswift

Chaos - Have a great last day at work today!!! 

Mrs0 - What a fantastic buy with the pram... Wow!?!

BRB Dog going mad in the garden and OH is sleeping!

Work was busy but ok, I've got hip ache again. The lads are being so good, they've even started to take the mail I normal would so I didn't have to go out the office... I love them so much... They are so good with me...

I best go get ready off out with a friend soon... Have a lovely day ladies...


----------



## jlosomerset

helz81 said:


> Woah, was just looking at Hopedances pics of baby Samuel!...at my scan last night I was told my baby is currently weighing 3lb 5..so around the weight Samuel was born at, it's hard to believe Ive a baby that size in my tum!
> So anyway,yeah,my 4d scan..no pics to show sorry ladies but you can thank my mischeivous little monkey for that! He wouldn't move an arm away from his face,no matter what we tried (poking,jiggling,walking around) he just wouldn't move it. We were in the cinema watching Ice age 3 just half an hour before and he was kicking away like a good un-prob high on the maltesers and coke I was having so we think he was abit high on sugar then just crashed and wanted to doze by the time we were ready for scan. It's funny though cos he was in the *EXACT* same postion he was in at my 20 week scan..the pic of him with an arm up on my avatar was how he was last night! Anyway, no 4d peek of him but we saw him in 2d and had a growth report done- all measurements are perfect,apart from his femurs which are abit longer than average but they say nothing to worry about,he has probably just had a growth spurt in that area and the rest will catch up. And as I said above,his estimated weight at the mo is 3lb 5oz..within the average range. Going back for re-scan on Saturday, see if he has got over his stage fright!!
> Had to get up in the night for a wee last night for the 1st time..hope it isn't the start of things to come...
> 
> Chaos- have a great last day at work! Great news about the braces working!
> 
> :hugs: to all bumpkins xxx

Helz, my little man was exactly the same, he was sucking on his arm the whole time, plus the cord was in front of him which didnt help!!
We did go back for a rescan and his arm had moved but unfortunately the cord hadnt, so we got some pics but not brilliant ones.
Hope your re-scan goes well, am sure these little boys wont be half as shy by the time they are 3!!!

We too are having problems with a boy name at the mo:dohh: we decide on something then go off it a few days later!! Think we have just decided to take a short (ish) list with us to hospital and see which name fits him best when he is here.

Day off for me today, no children - they have gone camping with my auntie till Tuesday, meeting a friend for lunch then the wardrobe for babies room is coming later:happydance:

Have a good day girls n bumps x


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Hope everyone had a good night. I slept til 10.30am today yay. However I didnt go to sleep til almost 1am so I guess that kinda ruins that lol. Had to wake up at 7.30am anyway to get OH up for work. Then he throws a complete tantrum cos he has changed his shift for Saturday so that he starts at 1pm....knowing full well I was going home for my nieces birthday party. He wants me to stay here and spend the morning with him, drop him to work for 1pm and then do the hour and a half drive down to Bristol....and her party starts at 2pm! I am not happy. He said well they wouldnt come up for James's birthday party! Of course they bloody would! They wouldnt miss it for the world. Sometimes I wonder if he just hates my family.


----------



## mer01

Morning ladies, just to let you all know im off to L&D in a bit, as last night i was having horrible back cramps now ive started to loose my plug :blush:

hope you are all well 

xx


----------



## Kte

*Argh who was after a moses basket stand?* My computer is on a complete go-slow so I can't look back on previous posts, took me ages to get here! I think it was aimee-lou but not 100% - sorry :baby: brain! Anyway, I saw this in the buy/sell/wanted thread - sale-moses-basket-stand and thought it might be worth a peek!


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Mer01 Hope everything is OK x


----------



## keerthy

mer01 said:


> Morning ladies, just to let you all know im off to L&D in a bit, as last night i was having horrible back cramps now ive started to loose my plug :blush:
> 
> hope you are all well
> 
> xx

hi honey, 

hope you are alright!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

luv, 

keerthy


----------



## lindak

Mero1 hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Mer01 hope your ok :hugs:

Morning ladies 

Im on complete bed rest for next few weeks looks like ive started to have a placenta abruption went to get check over yesterday as been in so much pain and very uncomfortable when mw pressed my lower abdo i was in tears :cry: she rang the hospital as i refused to go in as i havent had any bleeding and cause the kids being down with chicken pox i didnt want to leave them, they said ive got to stay in the house not lift anything heavy and if the pain gets unbearable or i start to bleed heavy ive got to go straight in. They think ive got max of 2/3wks before i have my little boy i thought i was doing so well :cry: and was going to get futher this time it just seems my body cant cope with being pregnant.
I need to get super organised, my mum and dads going to have the girls so thats sorted later on getting my oldest to sort clothes out etc. Im trying to buy last of the uniforms so thats all done. Has anybody got any suggestions of anything what would be a good idea to do now just in case? Just so can make lists etc.
xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Wow these October babies are sure in a hurry to get here! I've got to go to DAU at 3.40pm cos I've been leaking brown fluid since yesterday. Gave in and phoned the midwife who wants me to get checked out cos she thinks my waters may be leaking. Great lol. Really hoping its not the waters!


----------



## keerthy

Mumof42009 ~ honey I hope u are ok! try to rest as much as possible. I think it might be wise to pack ur hospital bag... just in case! 

LittleKitten ~ am sure bumpkins are in a hurry! had been to my GP today...... LO was already head down in position!!!!!! Having some pains when baby kicks/dives onto my bladder! My mum thinks..... LO might be out a bit early! 

Gosh!!!! I didnt expect this....... 
Fingers crossed for all of us!!!! 

I did sleep well last night.... went to bed @ 11 pm and slept straight till 6 45am. arrghh it was heavenly.... still I feel sleepy atm as though havent slept in ages, Joys Of Pregnancy!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK!!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Bags are all packed been done from 24 weeks and been packed/unpacked about 10x:thumbup: :flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies...

My goodness girls, please for the love of god put your feet up! We don't want a whole host of October Bumpkins making early appearances! :wacko: Cross those legsl :lol: Seriously though, I hope everything is ok for everyone and Mumof4, I really hope everything calms down once you've rested :hugs:

I'm trying to sort out the money situation today...I'm so fed up of being skint and this really isn't helping! :growlmad: Can't wait as tomorrow is payday.....all that worry gone, that's reliant on us actually being paid which I'm slightly worried about! 

Went for my bloods this morning...I hate them, really really hate them. There's always the worry that they wont be able to find the vein. Thankfully the nurse was fab and took her time, found a good one and got it straight away. I've got a nasty bruise now, but I'm hoping that everything is ok....going to try to convince my MW to let me go to the birth centre instead of the hospital as you know. I'd better not have anything nasty lurking or I will not be happy! :growlmad:

Got another room to clear today girls....so I'm off to make some lunch and then dig in for the long haul. It's doing me some good in doing all this clearing. If nothing else, It's keeping me occupied and away from ebay...can't afford anyway! Got loads to go to the car boot with though....going at the end of August as we can then go out for dinner with the proceeds for my birthday....:happydance: 24 days until I'm 26! eeek! 

Have a good day ladies...I feel a noodley mood coming on! xx:thumbup:


----------



## h702

hey,

mer - hope everythings ok

hope everyone else manages to hang on for a bit longer!!!

had hospital appointment today and got my date booked for being induced. 5th october, so my lil man will be here on either 5th/6th or 7th Oct!!!! 

x


----------



## Maffie

Tip on less bruising when having blood drawn. i had a Canadian MW take blood and she said dont bend your arm as it causes more bruising. Just hold something to the puncture wound until bvleeding stops. Takes longer but less bruises.

Have a very queezy feeling the last few days, I think it's the muggy heat doing it.


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Girls!

Mer - I hope everything is ok... Good Luck...

Mum0f42009 - Best doing as you're told! Take care of yourself... Good Luck...

Littlekitten - Best of getting things checked out... Good Luck...

I keep thinking there's not much time left now, I seem to be counting down for everything, Mat Leave, Back to school, DS back from his hols... And then I frighten myself with how fast the time is passing... Babe's going to be here soon, and by the sounds of things; others are going to be here even sooner!!! Just start looking after yourselves...

OH is starting to move about upstairs, just as I could do with getting some zzzz's... I am not sure that I'm going to get any zzzz's today... Didn't get any yesterday either... Just can't get settled...

Not sure what we're having for tea, my friend brought me lunch out at Morrisons...


----------



## aimee-lou

Home made minced beef and onion pie with chips and peas for tea for us....but I have to wait until gone 9pm tonight as that's when hubby gets in! :growlmad: I need a snack! :dohh:


----------



## h702

woah thats late to be eating a big meal! i hate eating after 7pm really, more so if im at work the next day. sounds tasty though, as long as its quorn mince ;) !


----------



## Kte

Sounds yummy! I have no clue either what to do . . . can't even remember whats in the freezer. Hmmmmm

:hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: for everyone - hope you get some decent rest and those LO's stay put for a little longer! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon girls.... I agree people we need to take it easy, especially those little imps that are wanting to make a bid for freedom early! I've told my LO not before 36 weeks but 38 would be good :rofl:

Feel like a washer women today. I dont know how we go through so much washing!!! :wacko:

I think we are having chicken enchiladas tonight, this baby is going to come out loving spicy food, we did fajitas last night! I also have soem strawberry and banana muffins cooking in the oven so the kitchen smeels lovely at the moment. I'm drooling. Just hope they taste as good as they smell.


----------



## Kte

Oooo those muffin's sound lovely Maffie! Muffins are a weakness of mine!


----------



## craftymum

Wow can't believe how many of us are starting to show signs - these babies must want out while the weather's still good!! Hope you are all ok and can manage to keep them cookin a little bit longer.
I tried drinking some diluted juice today as but it didn't make a difference as I threw up really bad after, I don't know why cold drinks seem to trigger it but the problem is I've already went 2 days without any cold drinks and I can only go so long - I have been keeping an ye on ketone levels and they seem fine so I guess the tea and fruit must be keeping me hydrated somehow (I'm drinking decaf tea) I guess I should just steer clear of the cold drinks then until this pregnancy is over as it's the only way I can manage a day without throwing up, problem is I get so thirsty and I can still only eat bland foods so I don't actually feel any better for not being sick as I still feel so weak and tired, even walking up the stairs wipes me out and with all this running to the loo I'm thinking of just using a bucket to save me having to run up and down!!! I hate hyperemesis it really sucks :cry:


----------



## craftymum

ps here's my latest bump pic taken today at 31 weeks, bit fuzzy as just used my mobile


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh my ur bump is so cute and tiny! im trying to find my lead for my digicam and il post a pic lol.

Iv got yummy chicken stir fry for tea! im chuffing starving! may go get a sarnie lol. Dp is playing out side with my 9yr old nephew on his bmx lool big kids! 
I HATE SHOPPING!!!! spesh food shopping! so glad its over with =[


----------



## Maffie

Taylorsmummy how can you hate shopping???? :wacko: One of my fave past times :rofl:

Oh dear just tucking into my second muffin they are delish.


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm used to eating late....hubby works either 6.30-1.30 or 1.30-8.30 so on a late week it's always about 9 that we eat. Bonus is that we don't have to be up early in the morning so we can stay up until it's all gone down. 

Oooh muffins sound fab maffie....I've had a go at a couple of different ones while I've been off but I've run out of baking supplies. Cannot wait until we have been shopping as I really want to do some baking now! :thumbup: We have a glut of jam that needs eating so may make some jam tarts this afternoon.....yummers! :happydance:


----------



## craftymum

I carried my daughter very neat too though not his neat lol!! I met a girl the other day who thought I was only about 4 onths and just starting to show a bit. Think it's due to fact that I lost almost a stone with the hyperemesis I'm only about 4lbs heavier than before which GP said it's all baby related gain and that I'm actually still losing weight as baby is taking all it needs and leaving me with nothing, bubs is doing great, just me that's suffering which although it's horrible, I guess is better than something being wrong with my baby.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

maffie its too hot and im too heavy lol

Bumpo at 32weeks5days....Mahoosiveee :cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







32weeks5days.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 4









32weeks5days x.jpg
File size: 85.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sam76

love the bump pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Internet shopping when im too warm :rofl: My mum is visiting tomorrow with my brother so will be off out shopping although this week i've already bought a play place, 4 nursing bras, some knickers, 2 feeding vest tops and 2 new tankinis. Oh and another 2 baby outfits, lol last week i bought a pramsuit, some gorgeous designer shirts, t-shirts, socks, bibs and booties from Debenhams. (all in the sales though) oh and a maternity tunic.

I really am a shopaholic, I dread to think what i've spent in the last 10 days :blush:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

lol i really cant afford it else i would, i did spend 650 in a week the other week though! opps! and on hardly owt lol


----------



## Maffie

xTaylorsMummy said:


> lol i really cant afford it else i would, i did spend 650 in a week the other week though! opps! and on hardly owt lol

So cant afford to either, i'm just hoping the things I buy for sproglet I can sell on when he's finished with them :blush:


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls

I thought i would come and tell you my news!!

My OH came home tonight saying about me being sterilized.. I arranged it due to *HIM *not wanting anymore kids and it being the easiest sollution.. Well he has tonight said he *MIGHT *want another one so he more than likely doesnt want me to get it done :shock: This has made my day as i was so unsure about getting it done, i would of done it as he is the love of my life and my forever.. But i knew deep down that i defo want another baby in 18 months or so.. and now he is thinking the same its amazing.

So ladies i will not be getting sterilized and we will possibly be trying for another bubs next year :wohoo: 

Taylorsmummy thats a lovely bump hun x

Right i am off to digest the conversation that has taken place,... Catch you all in a bit x


----------



## Maffie

Oh baby.love im so happy for you, I know from your posts a few of us noticed you were unsure. So glad you've come to a decision you can both agree on and be happy with :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Maffie thank you hun.. :hugs:

Even if we decide no thats enough when Freya is here atleast we made the decision .. If i had the sterilization that decision is no longer there to be made... So we will give ourselves time and just see what the future holds :) xx


----------



## Mumof42009

So happy for you Baby.love i aint really happy about been sterlised but i know its for the best with me. 
Cannot believe just sat here and ate 5 choc eclairs :blush: but they was nice :thumbup:
Any news from littlekitten and mer01?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

that great news hun! i told dp i wanted to "plan" our next one so im preg in winter, if we have anymore that is lol.


----------



## keerthy

Mumof42009 said:


> So happy for you Baby.love i aint really happy about been sterlised but i know its for the best with me.
> Cannot believe just sat here and ate 5 choc eclairs :blush: but they was nice :thumbup:
> Any news from littlekitten and mer01?

Baby.love ~ am so happy for you!!!! :hugs:

Mumof42009 ~ I spoke to Littlekitten this morning, she did sound fine that time..... have not got any update till now. 

Hope they are doing OK!!!! 

Today was laundry day - washed 2 bags of clothes!!!!! all dry already.
Arranged ma wardrobe. + hubbys..... now did some cutting in ma garden... and walked for a while. 
Now am shattered..... left the garden to ma hubby and me off for a cuppa! 

enjoying ur evening ladies...... its gonna get busy in a few weeks!!!! :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucilou

baby.love said:


> Maffie thank you hun.. :hugs:
> 
> Even if we decide no thats enough when Freya is here atleast we made the decision .. If i had the sterilization that decision is no longer there to be made... So we will give ourselves time and just see what the future holds :) xx

that's really great, babylove! Always best to wait if you're at all unsure, but at least now you have both agreed to wait, and it's not just you not being sure and him wanting to go ahead.... definitely keep your options open until you are BOTH absolutely 100% sure... it is a huge decision after all. I know you want to do right by him, but you have to be happy with it in yourself, not just for his benefit. 


xx


----------



## lucilou

changed my profile pic... wanted to get at least one decent bump photo before the stretch marks set in!

hubby took a few photos of me in my jammies the other night - it's funny from the front you can hardly see the difference but then I turn to the side and booomph!!!!


----------



## eswift

Baby.love - You sound alot happier about such a huge decision... So it's definately better to leave it until you both are truely certain...

There are some lovely petit bumps on show in here... I'm just waiting for the stretchmarks to start showing their horrid little features... Been lucky so far, but not sure my skin can stretch anymore, it's so tight everywhere...

I took OH with me to see my friend as the items I ordered from Mama & Papa's arrived today, really pleased with the items... So glad I didn't pay full price though... OH really liked them too. Whilst we were there we took OH to collect a moses basket I was told we could have from a friend of my friend... Got there to find that it's a swinging oak crib... Lovely... How spoilt am I? Wouldn't take any money from us... Gonna buy her some drinks tomorrow, too nice just to give away... Babe now has a swinging crib for down stairs and the moses basket for upstairs... What a lovely surprise too...


----------



## Neferet

people are so lucky not to have stretchmarks! i'm getting loads of them!


----------



## baby.love

I am covered in stretchies :( Oh well Freya is worth it x


----------



## sam76

babylove im so happy for u, as your were very unsure, what a nice person he is xxxxxx
Made up for u i really am xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't have any stretch marks.....yet. There is still loads of time though for them all to appear over night! 

I am a happy girly! Hubby came home from work and surprised me with 3 packs of dairylea traingles!! I've been craving them for about a week and I've already had 3!!!! :cloud9:

night night girls xx


----------



## Kte

Good news baby.love, it must be such a relief to not have to worry about that now x

Bought a few things for my hospital bag this evening and cleaned out the bag I am going to use. Might stick it in the washing machiene just to make sure it is supa clean, i'm thinking of having mine and LO's stuff in the same bag as its quite big, so I want to make sure there is no itchy detergent left in it! Not sure how but my old gym bag had sticky sweets melted in the bottom! :lol:


----------



## littlekitten8

Sorry for the delay in updating. Finished at DAU at 6pm and OHs cousin had finally made it here to pick up her daughter so she took me for dinner.

So they did a CTG and he is fine. Heartbeat good and moving well. Had 1 contraction while on the monitor. I have a bit of a temperature and my pulse is up a bit at 100. Blood pressure was fine at 120/80. My urine has proterin and nitrites so it appears that the UTI I had antibiotics for 2 weeks ago hasnt gone away so I'm now on a stronger antibiotic for that. They did an internal and she said there was no waters leaking when I coughed so she thinks they are still intact. The mucous plug has definitely gone and there is alot of mucousy stuff there. She thinks the trickling feeling is little floods of mucous. They ummed and ahhed about whether to keep me in as they are not sure whether my waters have gone but eventually decided after speaking to my consultant team that I could go home and do pad checks. If I get any feelings of wet or I'm soaking through pantyliners then I am to go back in to be reassessed. I have to take it easy at home basically. That should be fun as I'm moving house in 2 weeks. Got to go back on Tuesday to DAU to get reassessed because I will have had 5 days of antibiotics by then. 

Baby.love - thats such good news. I had to laugh at OH last night cos he came out with the comment 'I want to have lots of babies with you'. I was like lets get this one out first eh??


----------



## amandas

Mer01 - Hope that everything is ok :hugs:

Mumof42009 - Make the most of your bed rest and just remember your goal was to reach 32/33 weeks so you're nearly there.

Littlekitten8 - Take care and look after yourself. Good news that the heartbeat and movements were all good.

Baby.love - Congratulations, that's really good news! 

Chaos - How are you? Thanks for asking. Looks like i do have gestational diabetes. Been quite down about it as we really want a home/water birth and this may not be possible. I have to monitor my blood sugars with the pin prick test 4 times a day. Yesterday i was over every time, and again this morning, but have managed to be under after lunch and dinner today which has cheered me up. I did struggle in the supermarket today, i was trying to find a new cereal as cheerios sent me over this morning and nearly just sobbed in the aisle cos I was just feeling sorry for myself and couldn't decide which cereal might be ok. Ended up with some yukkie bran thing but fingers crossed it keeps my levels low enough!

Anyway, hope everyone else is well! I'm off to bed!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i really need to get my bloody bag packed lol


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well my dreams are getting more vivid each night. Keep waking with an extremly full bladder that hurts until I relieve myself!

Excited today as mum and my brother are coming over so we are off out shopping. Love shopping and not seen family in quite a few weeks so i'm sure they'll see how much i've grown!


----------



## MrsO29

Morning all.
Had to get up 3 times last night for pees. Once is fine, twice is ok but 3 times ggggrrr

M/W appointment went ok. Everything is normal including 28 week bloods, but I am measuring a week ahead and I have SPD :cry:

It's the last day of the school holidays here on Monday, so we are gonna have a quiet weekend. It's torrential rain here anyway today.

:hugs: to you all x

(Just noticed I am 75% done now!!)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so fed up this morning =[ DP is really driving me insane! i feel like i cant rest what so ever, and he expects me to do all cleaning & cooking! im so tired just want a whole day in bed lol


----------



## lindak

baby.love - thats great news ! 

littlekitten - great news about the heartbeat and movements

amandas - sorry to hear about the GD but not long left now x

As for stretchmark I have none YET ! But I was talking to my friend about them and all her came in the last week or so , so im not out of the woods now. I really hope I dont get them.

Hope you are all well ! OH and before I forget Im 30 weeks today yeyyy :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls..

Well thats the playroom pretty much sorted.. just gotta tweak it lol.. my poor OH had to move the sofa bed in from the shed on his own as it was far to heavy for me to lift with him, but its in now and there is lots of floor space for the kids.

Got Dr this morning as my asthma is getting bad :( 

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls
Taylorsmummy- Awwww hun, have a big :hugs: we all have those days xx
Littlekitten- take it steady untill your house move,easier said than done though I know, thanks for coming back on to let us know you and James are ok!
Babylove- :thumbup: great news about the possibility of another baby!! I'm still undecided wether I could go through all this again, but I know we haven't really got anymore space for another after this one,or a big enough car, so I guess the decision is already out of my hands.
Hope Mer is ok, Babylove have you heard from her atall?

Ive woken up with an awful headache this morning,it hurts to even move my eyes.ouch. I have the car today so need to pop to the docs to collect my perscription for my iron tablets and I still need to go for another blood test but Im still undecided if I will go for another..sick of being messed around!!


----------



## baby.love

Linda congrats on 30 weeks hun.. not long to go now :D


----------



## baby.love

Helz i havent hun.. I hope she is ok x I'll give her a txt when i get back from Dr's and see how she is x


----------



## helz81

Linda- happy 30 weeks :happydance:

I don't have any stretch marks from this pregnancy, YET but I already have my mummy badges of honour from my other kids. I don't think I'll get any this time as my skin was quite stretched already so don't think my bump will 'grow into it' if you see what I mean.


----------



## helz81

Ok thanks Babylove, hope you go on alright at the doctors xx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Helz xx I have just txt her so hopefully will have some news soon. 

Dr should be ok, just wanna get checked and ask about a cough i have had for 4 weeks :( Maybe i have a chest infection or something.. but dont wanna leave it now as my ribs hurt when i cough now.

BTW girls - thats me and my 10 year old daughter Ella in my avator.. she is my mini me :cloud9: x


----------



## baby.love

*From MER01*



> hi hun, i'm still having regular tightenings, they have given me steroids for babies lungs. I have a 2nd dose tonight. They did a swab thingy to see if i was going into labour and it was negative, so we are confusing the Drs at the minute. Good news is i am not dialating, bad news i am in for atleast another night. Will you send the Bumpkins my love and i'll update soon Mer xxx

I sent her all our love and lots of hugs xx


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls...

I hope you're ok... Been to work already, got sent home early as I'd done all my work. Aww bless the boss... In early doors tomorrow though... urgh... Match sticks on the ready...

OH is zzzing that well, I can hear him down stairs over the top of the tv... lol guess he was tired...

I'm going to have a brew, finish watching JK... Then I may finish off in the kitchen - but not too sure about chewing on as my hip is really painful again... My sister has offered to buy a tens machine for me... It'd certainly be easier than renting one... - She does have her moments...


----------



## keerthy

Morning bumpkins, 

Had a very disturbed sleep last night!!!!!! woke up several times with leg cramps/aches and back pain. 

Went breathless while trying to sleep, had to put 3/4 pillows .... to sleep comfortably.... :(

Hows everyone doing today????


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girlies

:hugs: to all that need them.

I'm a bit hacked off, the wardrobe for my nursery was meant to be here yesterday and the chap has rung and said its not ready, we may get it next Thursday or at the latest the Thursday after, I so wanted to get it all sorted in there before the boys come home on Tuesday:cry:

Rant over!!!

I am meant to be sorting out the boys toys and books today, getting rid of all the rubbish whilst they are away, we are doing a car boot on Sunday so have lots to sort out, the mind is half willing but the body is drawn to the sofa:winkwink:

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

Actually had a dream about having a baby for once, people keep on asking me if I do and I have never had before. It was a bit strange though as we called the baby Felix - think it might have something to do with me cuddling my cat like a baby before bed?!? (He is a big softie puss)! It was quite a nice dream though and made me look forward to LO even more! I kept on waking up with pins and needles in my arms last night and had a nice cramp in my leg.

Thank goodness it&#8217;s nearly the weekend. Got OH's birthday present and card to sort as its his birthday tomorrow. Unfortunately he is working but at least he will be home at lunch time and then we have all Sunday off together - and for once no car boot! Yippee :happydance: - as much as I like doing them I hate having to get up at 4am on a day off!

amandas - hope your blood sugars settle for you :hugs:

Maffie - enjoy your family & shopping day! 

Mrs029 - glad MW appointment went OK :flower:

Happy 30 weeks LindaK :happydance:

Helz81 - hope the headache clears up for you :hugs: I know its frustrating being messed about but maybe it's worth giving them just one more chance?? x

Keerthy - :hugs: Hope you get some less disturbed :sleep: soon x 

jlsommerset - sorry to hear about the delay on your wardrobe x

I can't help but seem to write essays these days! - Sorry! I think I am going a bit mad having been sat on my own for an entire week with drippings of work to keep my brain occupied! I would either like it busy or to be at home so I can get on with stuff! Frustrating! :dohh: 

Time for :coffee:

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohh im off to holand and barret to buy some primrose tablet thingies lol

Need this bubba out lol, willing to to try anything, just need me pram first then will be ready =] cant wait!! anyone buyng there lil uns a halloween outfit/sleepsuit? =]


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well I may have slightly overslept this morning lol. Was awake for an hour at 7am to get OH up for work, then went back to sleep and came to at 11.05am lol. Feel so much better for it though. OH was not impressed last night when I told him I was banning :sex: I pointed out that I'd rather be safe than sorry and that I was feeling like pants. He got over it eventually though lol. 

On an up note James has obviously decided hes going to be a little acrobat this morning and I had a foot sticking out of the left side of my belly lol. It was well weird. He pulled it back in before I could look but you could definitely feel that it was a foot.


----------



## SHELL1983

Not posted in ages but have still been following this thread
Can't believe how fast 2nd tri went-after having such a bad time with hyperemesis in 1st i thought id never get here!!
Had our 3D scan a couple of weeks ago+found out we r having a boy-was a bit of a shock coz we both were convinced he was a she. I think OH secretely wanted a boy+his jaw about hit the floor when the lady said boy so we r both really excited:happydance:. Goin a bit crazy with clothes now-i knew i would, i just can't help it there is just so much gorgeous things 2 walk away from:D
No stretch marks as yet +bump quite neat with what feels like a bit more room in there 2 grow so fingers crossed i might b lucky-im not being 2 hopeful though:L
Finding work quite hard recently-still workin 12hr shifts+been so busy as our ward has just changed 2 an admissions unit for the hospital+some days its just crazy-not nearly enough staff, its a real struggle on the days that my back is playin up, legs r tired+get dizzy spells if im standing for 2long-so doctors rounds r a bit of a nightmare!!

Can't decide how soon 2 go on matty leave, will have 2 let them know soon though-i just know i will b so bored if i take 2 long off before but also im startin 2 think its not right 2 b still at work if im struggling 2 do my job-not like i can sit down for a bit im on the go for 12hrs some days-hard 2 know what 2 do 4 the best.:wacko:
glad 2 see every1 is doin well+not long 2 go.


----------



## dom85

Heya, I FINALLY have broadband installed in my flat after many painful phone calls to Sky, I'm so excited that I'm on the internet! They banned this site recently from work as well so I was having to rely on my iPhone and the crappy signal here to try and keep up with things.

It seems the October babies are in a bit of a rush to put in an appearance, I hope everyone is OK and taking it easy.

This LO is going to be making an early appearance as well because of gestational diabetes, I was put on insulin on Tuesday as well which is taking some getting used to. I had a growth scan on Wednesday and he was measuring a little bit ahead but nothing to major to worry about at this stage. 

Work is tough at the moment, I just have no motivation and I'm exhusted by the time I get there these days as well. My boss is back from holiday next week so I'm going to talk to him about finishing at the end of August, there seems no point staying longer because I have hospital appointments at least once a week now between the midwife, consultant and diabetic clinic.

I have to say I'm getting incredibly impatient now that the nursery is almost done and I see all of the birth stories on 3rd tri. Although I seem to procrastinating when it comes to getting my hospital bag packed, have not even got one item in the bag!

Congrats on 30 weeks LindaK and Baby.Love its great news that you can have another LO!

I think I've still got some catching up to do but :hugs: to everyone


----------



## florabean1981

Wow, I'm gone for a few days & there are ghundreds of posts for me to catch up on! I dont have time to reply to everything I'd like to, but just wanted to say:
Congrats to Hopedance & baby Samuel. (what a gorgeous little boy with all that hair!)
Finger's crossed for safe & healthy continued pregnancies to those who are experiencing signs of early labour- I'm thinking of you all & really hoping your babies can stay in there a bit longer...
Welcome & :hi: to the new bumpkins who found the thread too :)

I have only 3 more shifts at work. By wednesday, I'll be on my 22 days of lovely annual leave, where I'm planning on repainting everything & anything, tidying like a mad woman, baking all kindsa crap to use up all the stupid ingredients I seem to be heaording in my kitchen cupboards & begging my OH to pull his weight, lol.

I'm 32 weeks today... no stretchies as yet, but I do feel like I physically can't get any bigger. My bump feels so tender & bruised to touch & baby doesn't really kick much anymore- more like stretches & nudges, as if he's running out of room, iykwim? Been suffering pretty badly with my sciatica & keep getting stuck if I move too quickly, bend down, roll over etc, which is causing me to feel a bit down spirited atm, but oh well- all worth it for my little boy, hey?! Got doc app on monday morning so will discuss it with her then & see if there's anything I can do to relieve the pain.

When do the MW people start doing things like internals etc at your appointments? Just curious, as no one other than my OH has ever been 'down there' lol & I have no idea what to expect!!!!!! Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## dom85

[/QUOTE]When do the MW people start doing things like internals etc at your appointments? Just curious, as no one other than my OH has ever been 'down there' lol & I have no idea what to expect!!!!!! Can anyone enlighten me?[/QUOTE]

I was wondering this as well, my mum thinks it really strange that I haven't had one yet. Apparently in her day it was every appointment!

I guess it wont be until the last few weeks to see how far baby is engaged?


----------



## Kte

:shock: I hope so, though I would like to know rather than it just been annonced there and then. Althought OH's face would be priceless!


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm pretty sure they dont do internals until your due date to see if your cervix is softening for a sweep.


----------



## florabean1981

xTaylorsMummy said:


> ohh im off to holand and barret to buy some primrose tablet thingies lol
> 
> Need this bubba out lol, willing to to try anything, just need me pram first then will be ready =] cant wait!! anyone buyng there lil uns a halloween outfit/sleepsuit? =]


My sister had her lil boy sept 1st last year, so she had loads of cute little Halloween style clothes & sleepsuits & a pumpkin outfit too, lol. She's given it all to me for my little boy, although it may be a bit big for him, considering my nephew was a heffer at 9lbs 12oz when he was born, hahaha. :) They're totally adorable tho!
 



Attached Files:







n724765561_4592360_5844.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi all:hi:

They dont tend to do them now cause of the risk of infection only tend to do if your having contractions etc. 
Littlekitten Glad you ok :hugs:
I brought some of them new denim legginngs that look like jeans they are so comfy better than wearing maternity jeans :thumbup:
Hope everyones ok and bumps xx:hugs:xx


----------



## h702

i hope they dont do internals until the end!!! would hate to just have one sprung on me!! 

well im off home now to tidy and clean ready for my baby shower tomorrow :) getting bit nervous about it now, i hate being centre of attention. never mind im sure it'll be fun :)

have a nice weekend everyone, and hope everyones ok xx


----------



## panda97

Hey girls,

How are we all - haven't been on for a while. Been feeling really lethargic, think due to low iron levels. Anyone else had this? Any top tips? Had blood tests today so hopefully see if it is the iron or not.

Can't wait for the 30 wk milestone next week!

H702 - I had a baby shower with my first daughter it was excellent fun, so enjoy!

Why do the older generation have no tact? I saw a neighbour today and she said' When are you due?' I said end of October. She replied 'My God you're not very big are you?' Despite the fact I am measuring big. Then she asked what am I having. I said a girl. She replied 'Oh well, never mind as long as it's healthy!' How rude!!!

Well, hope your'e doing okay ;-)


----------



## keerthy

panda97 said:


> Why do the older generation have no tact? I saw a neighbour today and she said' When are you due?' I said end of October. She replied 'My God you're not very big are you?' Despite the fact I am measuring big. Then she asked what am I having. I said a girl. She replied 'Oh well, never mind as long as it's healthy!' How rude!!!
> 
> Well, hope your'e doing okay ;-)

Grrrghhh!!!! that was RUDE!!!!!! I just can't stand such people :grr: !!!!!


----------



## Kte

Mumof42009 said:


> They dont tend to do them now cause of the risk of infection only tend to do if your having contractions etc.

Phew! 



Mumof42009 said:


> I brought some of them new denim legginngs that look like jeans they are so comfy better than wearing maternity jeans :thumbup:

Sounds good - I am beginning to hate my maternity jeans, I was just walking around town and had my hands full and the bloomin' things kept creaping down. The elastic bits are on as tight as they can go. I feel so stupid, I can't fit into noral jeans but I think I will need to get my belt out again for these ones!

I have seen a great pair of joggers in Peacock's for £6, they have loads of sizes and you can tie them at the top so I think I will get some to come out of hospital with. 



xTaylorsMummy said:


> anyone buyng there lil uns a halloween outfit/sleepsuit? =]

I was undecided on this, I kind of do, but don't think they will do an outfit in the right size, maybe closer to October I will see something. Also, LO is due on 24th and its just my luck they will be supa late so there will be no point!


----------



## florabean1981

i agree- I hate it when people feel the need to comment on bump size, sex, choice of names etc. Everyone at my work keeps patting me on my bump, going 'Gosh, you've really gotten big in the last week.' It makes me feel aliike a fat cow, even thogh I am & always have measured spot on for my dates & have a baby inside me that keeps being described as 'on the normal line' for everything too. And I'm so hungry at work, but when they make comments like that, I feel like I can't snack or anything in case they think I'm being over greedy & stuff. Gits!
Still, better thanh my sister's comments- "Is your baby growing in your bump oir in your butt? you look like a big 's' when you stand up!" and my OH who now calls me Porky McFatty.
The joys of pregnancy I guess- makes other people act like idiots.


On a good note, my cotbed just got delievered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna spend sunday & monday dressing the bed, doing the moses basket & might even get round to packing my hospital bag. All I have left to buy is a chest of drawers & then I can put my mountain of boys clothes away, rather than in bags labelled 0-3, 3-6 etc etc. I reckon within the next 10 days I should have the nursery completely done, which I';m so excited about!!!! :happydance: My OH is all excited too coz he can't wait to start fiddling with 'boys toys' like his drill & leave all the girly crap like making up the cot to me, lol.

Anyway, better go to work now or I'll be late! Roll on wednesday, then no more work til April!


----------



## Kte

panda97 said:


> Hey girls,
> Why do the older generation have no tact? I saw a neighbour today and she said' When are you due?' I said end of October. She replied 'My God you're not very big are you?' Despite the fact I am measuring big. Then she asked what am I having. I said a girl. She replied 'Oh well, never mind as long as it's healthy!' How rude!!!

Part of me is glad that I am on team yellow for that very reason as I have heard about so many people having such nasty comments like that - it's horrible :hugs: Its the last thing I would think of saying, why do they think its appropriate?!?



florabean1981 said:


> i agree- I hate it when people feel the need to comment on bump size, sex, choice of names etc. Everyone at my work keeps patting me on my bump, going 'Gosh, you've really gotten big in the last week.' It makes me feel aliike a fat cow, even thogh I am & always have measured spot on for my dates & have a baby inside me that keeps being described as 'on the normal line' for everything too. *And I'm so hungry at work, but when they make comments like that, I feel like I can't snack or anything in case they think I'm being over greedy & stuff. Gits!*
> Still, better thanh my sister's comments- "Is your baby growing in your bump oir in your butt? you look like a big 's' when you stand up!" and my OH who now calls me Porky McFatty.
> The joys of pregnancy I guess- makes other people act like idiots.

I get this too, people at work say 'evey time I see you your eating' - cheers people, the bump not give it away?!? I don't eat all the time, usually at 10, lunch at 12 and then something again at 3. But I can't help it anyway, I feel like I would pass out if I didn't eat!

My other half also think's its funny to call me fat in jest as well.


----------



## bonfloss

Hi folks, I just wondered has anyone else been suffering from diarrhoea? The last few days I have had a couple of bouts but only in the morning so don't think it's a bug. Was on an early shift today and had to run to the loo twice so ended up getting sent home as work on elderly ward. Feel like a fraud as now feel ok.
xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Grr why do drs feel the need to stress the crap out of you? Phoned for my blood results and was told I needed to make an appointment so went down there at 4pm....to find out that they hadnt taken into account that I was pregnant when reviewing the results and so all the 'abnormal' results are perfectly acceptable for a pregnant woman!! FFS!!! I've now had 5 or 6 braxton hicks in the last hour cos I had to walk down there and back. So much for my taking it easy eh?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

All went ok at the Dr, no chest infection but my asthma is a little worse than normal, so she has given me a new steroid inhaler :( 
When i was in the waiting room some old lady said to me " you look ready to pop" so i replied "well i still have 8 weeks till she is born so i hope you are ready to catch" Her face was an absolute picture :lol: The cheeky woman then went on to say how big i am carrying!! Well HELLO i am 31 weeks pregnant lovey! Just because she is elderly doesnt give her a free pass to be bloody rude to me IMO!

Not heard anymore from Mer01 since the last update so hoping all is still ok and that she is home soon.. It certainly seems October babies are impatient. 

Right i am off to see if there are any updates on my friend who went into labour this morning.. TTFN xxx


----------



## helz81

Littlekitten- EXACTLY the same thing happened to me a while ago!! It really pisses u off doesn't it. And the same thing has just happened yet again..Ive had a letter from the doctors asking me to make an appointment to dissuss my recent blood test results. And they wonder why Im not going to bother!!?


----------



## Mumof42009

Just wondering is anybody taking there mobile in hospital with them? Ive just been reading on hospitals website that cannot take anything electrical so that means no charger :cry: and fob is hopeless so couldnt expect him to charge fone bring it back. Also was planning on taking my own electric breast pump but looks like i cant, im thinking shall i be naughty and use them on the sly???


----------



## Anababe

Mumof42009 said:


> Just wondering is anybody taking there mobile in hospital with them? Ive just been reading on hospitals website that cannot take anything electrical so that means no charger :cry: and fob is hopeless so couldnt expect him to charge fone bring it back. Also was planning on taking my own electric breast pump but looks like i cant, im thinking shall i be naughty and use them on the sly???

I just took mine and charged it during the night.. no one noticed lol i couldnt be in hospital without my phone! lol

xx


----------



## Chaos

Mumof42009 said:


> Just wondering is anybody taking there mobile in hospital with them? Ive just been reading on hospitals website that cannot take anything electrical so that means no charger :cry: and fob is hopeless so couldnt expect him to charge fone bring it back. Also was planning on taking my own electric breast pump but looks like i cant, im thinking shall i be naughty and use them on the sly???

eh, they have free wireless internet in ours, I'll be taking my laptop also haha. Easiest way to update those back home in England :)


----------



## Kte

Yipee, finally got a silvercross pram liner - ebay special 17.00! :happydance:

I think I will be taking some change and a book of numbers - I don't really want to be there too long but it's just in case so I can contact OH. He just go a new number so it will take me months to remember it lol! Its on the way out my phone at the moment anyway, keypad is all sticky, so I won't really miss it.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Iv been into town today, walking around and getting really sharp pains down one side of bump [bit like a stitch but not iynwim] And they kept coming and going every 7-10mins. Any idea what it could be? was very painful and i had to "sway" with them. Im really worried about what consultant said about placenter stopping working. Also been gettin alot of pressure in me bum/mini moo


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh ive had a very uncomfortable afternoon. Had about 3 hours of braxton hicks every 10-20 mins. Led on the sofa for an hour and they seem to have settled down a bit now. Have only had 1 in the last hour. Glad they are settling down. Really didnt want to have to make another trip to the hospital! I'm so getting OH to have words with James when he gets home!


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls,

Well I'm officially done with work! :happydance:oh and *33 WEEKS!!* :)

Today I did a bit of food shopping, and then came back and scrubbed the tiles in the kitchen/dining room. It takes a lot longer than it did 8 months ago haha. I think I might have over done it a bit cause I got a back ache now. Ah well.

I went to the Chiropractor today. He adjusted my wrists to help the CTS. It actually has made them feel a bit better. He advised to ice them at night.

Not much planned for this weekend. My boss wants to take me and my hubby out for dinner. He does a lot of IT related stuff for them for free and I think its to say thank you. 

*Eswift *~ Glad the morning sickness has eased some. Glad you're enjoying the book :)

*Babylove *~ Ack I hate being woken up by acid reflux. Thanks for the update on Mer.

*Jlo *~ The cord was right in front of Autumns face at the last 4D scan also. You can see it down by her chin in my avatar. The lady had to snap pics when it floated downwards lol. 

*LK *~ Wow I wish I could sleep till 1030! I'm wide awake at 6am. I'm one of those people who can't just lay there, I get really restless and a headache.

*Mer *~ Hope you get to come home soon :hugs:

*Mumof4 *~ Sorry to hear about the bed rest, you need to listen to them! Don't want any more preemie bumpkins!

TaylorsMum ~ You aint massive. Looks like a nice neat bump to me.

*Amandas *~ Sorry to hear about the GD. Look on the bright side tho .. you only have a couple of months of it ... I know its hard now, but the end result is so going to be with it :) :hugs:

Re stretch marks ~ None yet on my belly! (32 inches to 46!) My boobs are smothered in them tho lol.
*
Shell/Dom* ~ Welcome back to the thread! :)

Okie girls I need to go sit down for a bit. Have a great evening!


----------



## littlekitten8

Right I'm off to Delivery Suite girlies. Phoned the midwife when OH got home from work cos still having these BH's. They didnt even hesitate in telling me I have to come in and bring a bag. So will update you as soon as I can.


----------



## Chaos

littlekitten8 said:


> Right I'm off to Delivery Suite girlies. Phoned the midwife when OH got home from work cos still having these BH's. They didnt even hesitate in telling me I have to come in and bring a bag. So will update you as soon as I can.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Thought I'd pop my 33 week bump on here. Its popped out and down for sure.

33 Weeks
https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/33Weeks.jpg

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/33Weeksside.jpg


----------



## eswift

Chaos - What a nice looking bump!?! Love it...

Littlekitten - Good Luck!

Morning all...

I finally finished the kitchen yesterday, went on to teach a friends daughter how to cook lasagne, and made some chocolate/plain buns too. OH was so surprised when he got up... It was the first proper meal I've cooked since being pregnant... Not felt like it and the kitchen has been rather cluttered with boxes etc so not been much space to move either...

Friends daughter, told me she coming most days next week too. So we can do more cooking as she enjoyed it... Aww bless... Her brothers gone up to Scotland for college, so there's just Mum & her, I think she's finding the house a bit too empty when Mum's at work...

DS is really enjoying his hols, My Mum's finding it all a bit much with my Grandparents being there all the time. She clashes with my Granddad big style... My Dad and Mum will be ready for a break on their own when they come back, don't think it's been a relaxing hol so far...

OH & I are going to help my cousin fix his car today when we have finished work, and going carpet shopping with my other Nanna tomorrow... Quite excited by that, seems to have been a long time coming; plus it also seems a really big step forward... 

OH is concentrating on our bedroom floor next week, so hopefully; we'll soon be in there on a night and then I can get babe's room done... Friends daughter wants to help me do that too... As does DS when he's back...

Oh well best get ready for work... Have a lovely morning all...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well it was lovely going out with my family. Mum bought me a new beddng comforter set but keeping it until we eventually move house and I bought some cute rompers and one of those baby sleeping bags. Mum said I need another one.

Half way through the day she said lets have a meal out instead of a quick takeaway. SO had a lovely carvery followed by hot waffles, cherries and ice cream :cloud9:

Wasd a tiring day but loved it and a lady in Asda asked when I was due (it ws lovely feeling) Baby seems to of shifted as bladder and down there feels under pressure. It's like baby has moved down :wacko: Not slept much though last night as baby was having a right party :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Good morning lovely ladies, 

Littlekitten ~ Good Luck!!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Maffie ~ glad u had a lovely day!!!! I am feeling the pressure down there too..... baby's moved down! :hugs:

Hows everyone doing? Hope you are enjoying the weekend. :) 

Weather is kinda bad here..... cloudy, cold and drizzly!!!!!! arrgghhh!!! wish the sun was out!!!


----------



## keerthy

Chaos ~ LOVELY bump!!!!!! :hugs: congrats on 33 week. :)


----------



## Kte

Congrats on 33 wks yesterday Chaos :D

:happydance: I'm celebrating *30* weeks today! :happydance:

Good luck LK :hugs: has anyone heard anything?

Making OH a surprise present soon . . . need to get on with it!


----------



## keerthy

Hi bumpkins, 

Just got a message from Littlekitten ~ She has been kept in @ the hospital and is being given steroids. She's got to stay in again tonight. 

Will keep u guys updated.

cheers,

keerthy
xxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Keerthy! 

Blimey! Looks like we've got a few more early arrivals by the sounds of things. Hope Gemma and James are ok though. xx :hugs:


----------



## keerthy

Update from littlekitten.... She's yet to meet the doctor!

Will keep u guys updated


----------



## Mumof42009

I hope little James stays put a while longer! Whats going on with all these oct babies so eager to get out, do you think they want to see the little bit of sun we have :rofl:
Ive felt alot better today so done some housework looks really tidy for 5 mins until the kids start, had a shower and sorted my hospital bag out yet again! Think might watch a film tonight as naff all on tv.


----------



## mer01

Hellloooooo hunnies im home :happydance:.

Baby is OK, They dont know what was causing the tightenings but i am not in labour :happydance:.
There appears to have been a catastrophic poo up at the hospital, Apparantly i shouldve been having brain scans to check the blood flow to babys brain every two weeks from 22 weeks :growlmad:. I haven't had a single one yet :gun:. I met my consultant last night, for the 1st time since i have been pregnant (i've always had his understudies) and lets just say that he is not a happy bunny that i haven't been given the standard treatment for the condition that i have. But anyway, depending on the outcome of the scan of babys brain she could be here in a few weeks. If all is good on the scan they are going to induce her at 38 weeks :happydance:, but to be honest the consultant doesn't think i'll make it that far without problems :cry:. 

Huge thanks to baby.love for keeping you informed, sorry i couldn't update more i have been and still am feeling very rough :hugs: 

think i may go for a cuppa and a bath then bed 

Hope you are all well. ill catch up a bit later :hugs:

Mer


----------



## Mumof42009

So glad your ok and your little girl, i hope you get the right treatment from now on xx


----------



## baby.love

Oh Mer hunni welcome home :hugs: I'm glad all is ok and that the consultant seems to be doing whats needed now! 

Now Mrs go put your feet up and have some YOU time! sounds like you deserve it x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im sure dexters going to come early lol, im sure hes dropped down =[

Been gettin sharp pains all over bump and in my mini moo and bum =[

Anyone elses mini moo get really sore and swallon after:sex: ?

Sister had taylor all day so me n dp been ikea to get taylor some chest of drawers and dexter a curtain rail lol =] Also got my leggins & a new bra for bros wedding lol, tried my outfit on and i feel so pretty :thumbup: lol Will be glad when its over though costing a fortune in outfits ect 

how is everyone and there lil munchkins


----------



## mer01

xTaylorsMummy said:


> im sure dexters going to come early lol, im sure hes dropped down =[
> 
> Been gettin sharp pains all over bump and in my mini moo and bum =[
> 
> Anyone elses mini moo get really sore and swallon after:sex: ?
> 
> Sister had taylor all day so me n dp been ikea to get taylor some chest of drawers and dexter a curtain rail lol =] Also got my leggins & a new bra for bros wedding lol, tried my outfit on and i feel so pretty :thumbup: lol Will be glad when its over though costing a fortune in outfits ect
> 
> how is everyone and there lil munchkins

awww hun, cant say that my moo is swollen after that cos im too fat to do it :haha:. As for dropping keep an eye on it and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Taylorsmummy i am having the same hun x Freya has dropped loads and i can feel pressure downstairs! From what i have read from googling it means nothing! we can carry on feeling like this for weeks, Just means our babies and our bodies are getting ready x

As much as i get fed up with being pregnant now i want her fully cooked so she better stay put till atleast 37 weeks :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

lol mer01 you should see the size of me, not attractive, no idea what dp finds attractive tbh!

baby.love, yeah a couple more weeks until i get pram then he can come whenever he wants lol, Hes 5lb6oz already!, Im so fed up with being pregnant! getting induced at 38-39weeks but hoping to go into labour naturally =]


----------



## helz81

Here he is...our little sleeping beauty.....


https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/HELEN_12.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/HELEN_11.jpg

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/HELEN_21.jpg

He's the spitting image of our other son..here is a pic of him when he was a baby for comparison....

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u92/helen81_2007/25-07-03-2-1.jpg pretty similar don't u agree??!! Note the arm up to his head..obviously his brother takes after him,but he played nice at re-scan today :happydance:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

omg cant belive how much alike they look! hes soo cute!


----------



## mer01

Awww hun hes beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Anababe

Aww gorgeous pics helz! They really do look so much alike! How cute :D xx


----------



## sam76

excellent pics xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dom85

Has there been any more update on littlekitten? Hope James stays put for while yet.

Maybe this is a message to us all to take it easy. I've had enough of work at this stage, the commute is just too exhusting now. I've got Monday off but I'm planning on asking my boss on Tuesday if I can work from home until the end of August and then start maternity at the end of the month. Fingers crossed it will be agreed, does anyone know where I stand on this? As I was diagnosed with diabetes a couple of weeks ago do they kind of have to agree to it?

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather, I'm getting my bump casted tomorrow which will be interesting!


----------



## mer01

dom85 said:


> Has there been any more update on littlekitten? Hope James stays put for while yet.
> 
> Maybe this is a message to us all to take it easy. I've had enough of work at this stage, the commute is just too exhusting now. I've got Monday off but I'm planning on asking my boss on Tuesday if I can work from home until the end of August and then start maternity at the end of the month. Fingers crossed it will be agreed, does anyone know where I stand on this? As I was diagnosed with diabetes a couple of weeks ago do they kind of have to agree to it?
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weather, I'm getting my bump casted tomorrow which will be interesting!

ooohhh a bump cast sounds fun :happydance: are you doing it at home or going somewhere???


----------



## dom85

mer01 said:


> dom85 said:
> 
> 
> Has there been any more update on littlekitten? Hope James stays put for while yet.
> 
> Maybe this is a message to us all to take it easy. I've had enough of work at this stage, the commute is just too exhusting now. I've got Monday off but I'm planning on asking my boss on Tuesday if I can work from home until the end of August and then start maternity at the end of the month. Fingers crossed it will be agreed, does anyone know where I stand on this? As I was diagnosed with diabetes a couple of weeks ago do they kind of have to agree to it?
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weather, I'm getting my bump casted tomorrow which will be interesting!
> 
> ooohhh a bump cast sounds fun :happydance: are you doing it at home or going somewhere???Click to expand...


Hopefully it will be fun and I wont be too shocked when confronted with the size of my bump from a different perspective! 

I'm going over to friends to do it, she's doing an art degree and she does lots of bodycasting at college, I her first preggie though :happydance:

I think she's doing it twice so she can have one for herself and I get to keep one.


----------



## znwinnie

Hellooo Ladies,

Not posted for a while, just been lurking around. Hope everyone is well. 

I have been so tired lately, and noticed last night that my belly button has gone really soft and I can pop it in and out, I thought I was going to get away with not getting an outie! 

LO seems to be moving up too instead of down! At least there's still a few weeks left for her to get her hand/ foot out of my ribs (agony!) and get engaged.

LittleKitten- hope James is staying put :hugs:

Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Gosh I hope everyone is ok, there seems as though some of these LO have their own ideas as to when they'll be arriving... NOt too early I hope!?!

OH is zzzing well, we managed to get cousin's car fixed yesterday; so that's one job done... OH was shattered yesterday, he didn't want to go to bed even though he's been up since the afternoon on Friday, he didn't do the painting; not to worry it'll be done soon... 

We are going carpet shopping today, I am so pleased and really do see this as a very big step forward. It seems like such a long time since we've had carpets, etc; The rooms are starting to get tidy and back to being 'the way they should'. Once the carpets are fitted we can get the rest of our furniture from OH Mum's garage...

I know that the carpets will take a couple of weeks before they are fitted, which is fine; I don't really want them 'yesterday'... I'm hoping that with this time OH will finish the floor in our room and do the little glossing needs doing.. I know his list just keeps getting bigger...

I finished the sailor's outfit yesterday (even the little hat), now I'm starting a nice mint green blanket for the swinging crib. It'll look lovely... I really should take a few pics to show you the outfits I've made so far...

Can you believe that we are going to meet our babes in less that 10 weeks??? ~(hopefully) 

Babe definately has an exercise routine sorted, up and out of bed ready for breakfast all before 6am... Then it all starts again about 8am ish.. I have noticed when I'm driving and singing (tend to do both together in the car) Babe gets very active, moving to the music and me singing... Same in the bath (I like music when I have a soak)

Have a lovely day ladies... Don't chew on too much!!! Take some me time!?!


----------



## Neon

Hi girls! Long time - I been lurking.. I'm on hols for 2 weeks :happydance:. Seemed to take an age to get here but now I'm here - then back to work for 3 weeks - then finish!!! It's flying...

*Mer* - glad you're OK

Hope you're OK *LittleKitten*! 

*Chaos* - loving the bump!

Had a check up on Friday. Baby is "head down and back is swishing from side to side around belly with 'limbs' just below right under my ribs". Midwife dropped my pee sample which I had squeezed out with all my might (and was hoping for test as so worried about pre-eclamps with my swollen feets and now hands. My birkenstocks - the only thing I can wear - they leave indentations in my feet!).
It's so strange seeing it move. I say 'it'. I've gone on all the way through about everyone being convinced it's a boy but I have had my own feelings - so we shall see! 32 weeks today - I can't believe it! :headspin:

*eswift* - just imagining you driving around and singing lol. Bathtimes are fab for me (we don't have a shower and I'm struggling already!) as when I sploosh water over my belly I get an instant reaction. So mad.

Been buying lots of hospital bits and bobs and washing baby stuff/hand-me-downs (which are mainly white and blue) in bio :dohh:. I had this image from the start of all the mini baby-groes hanging on my other halfs Mum's washing line but have just had to dry indoors on radiators :(

Well -hope to be around a bit more for the next couple of weeks.. Enjoy your Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well no bootsale today :shock: .. I have been sorting out all my sons old toys.. I have a washing line full of cuddly toys at the moment :lol: 
Putting the butterflies up in the nursery today and then it is finished :wohoo: 

I hope everyone is having a good sunday morning so far :) TTFN xxx


----------



## keerthy

Hi bumpkins,

update from Littlekitten - she is at the hospital yet to see the doctor. She says she didn't have much movements since morning! 

Jus praying everythings fine with them. Thinking of them.

I woke up after a long sleep.... Had breakfast!!!!

How's everyone doing today???


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning all:hi:

Feel so crap havent slept for few nights properly is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I thought after cleaning the house yesterday (i know should be resting but landlord decided he is coming at last min :hissy:) i would be shattered but my body had other ideas! Im going to try hot milk before i go to bed tonight. Kids are driving me mad already as soon as they get up they argue :growlmad:. 
Dom85 hope your belly cast goes ok and you have fun, you will have to post some pics.
Hope Littlekitten is ok and baby James is staying put. 
:hugs:


----------



## helz81

Mumof4- I'm feeling crap today too..hardly slept-kept waking up every half an hour through the night,really random,didn't need the loo or anything :wacko: Then this morning I feel so drained,feel abit sicky and think Im starting with the trots. Bleeeerrghhh.
Hope Littlekitten is OK. xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

:hugs: ive had craps for few days now not sure whats going on :blush: what are these little babies doing to us :baby:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i woke up last night to DP proper holding on to my belly lol Dexter was having a major party in there he said lol i didnt feel it cause i was zonked out lol but he stayed like that for about 30min lol

He put curtain pole up in nursery so thats all finished now =] just need a mattress

Its sooo chuffin hot this morning im sweating like no tomorrow!


----------



## Neon

I've had some really bad sleeps where I've had to get up for an hour int the middle of the night. I keep waking up on my back too... :wacko:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Having a nice lazy sunday today, a few loads of washing and a quick vac of the house but nothing too strenuous!

OH loved his surprise present - a pic of him I drew, he has been asking me to do one of him for ages so I thought it would be a nice birthday treat.

I got a belated birthday present yesterday from his Dad - a nice pair of PJ's - black with gold print saying Glamour puss with lots of kitties on them - the top of the pants are tied with a bow so I will be using them as my PJ's to take to hospital for when after LO is born. :happydance: I couldn't see any I liked for ages and these are just perfect! 

Hope you all have a good day

:hugs: to all


----------



## keerthy

Update on littlekitten,

She has been monitored! James has a good heartbeat and she's yet to be seen by the doctor to discuss the plan. 

Just praying everything goes fine with them.


----------



## lucilou

morning all! How is everyone today? I'm trying to get motivated to do a wee bit more tidying, but getting easily distracted!

helz - what beautiful pics, he's going to be such a heart-breaker!!! I'd love to have a scan but I'm not going to in case we accidentally see boy bits or girl bits... we are both determined it's going to be a surprise!

Dom - if your health circumstances have changed, then I think your employer really has to take that into account, but what arrangements they offer you will probably depend on how the change in circumstances affects your ability to work safely, and also how much they need to get out of you before you go! (my boss is starting to panic that there I things I know how to do that I haven't had chance to hand over yet - so if I went into labour tomorrow they would be a bit stuck! their problem of course, more than mine!)

eswift - glad you are making good progess on the house - I am sure it will feel cosy and homely in no time and all the problems will be a distant memory!

Neon - I feel your pain on the feet thing - my birkenstocks have already been unbuckled to the loosest setting - not sure what I'll do next... go to work in my Eeyore slippers maybe? Hope it's nothing serious though... also you can get wedge shaped pillws that are supposed to stop you rolling on to your back when you're asleep, don't know if that might help? I think I saw them in mothercare...

glad there's some news from little kitten, thanks for keeping us posted Keerthy - must be such a worry for her, but at least she is in the right place. fingers x'd for them...

well I'm going shopping with my mum today - hoping to get a few bits and bobs... need a few more sleep suits, blankets, a nightie to wear in hospital... it's all getting a bit close now, isn't it?

hope everyone has a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## baby.love

Girls the nursery is complete :D here is a link to the pics on my FB.. If you cant view them add me as a friend xx

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=300354&id=680035013#/album.php?aid=300354&id=680035013&ref=mf


----------



## sam76

Hi all, how we all feeling, not long now to go!!!!!!!!
Going to the hospital today at 2.30 for the tour, getting excited
Will let you all know how it went xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amandas

Morning all! Oops it's actually afternoon! :dohh:

*LindaK *- Congrats on 30 weeks! It's nice to be in the 30s isn't it!

*Kte *- Sounds like a nice dream to have, I've had loads of strange dreams! None have involved a baby as yet though! And my DH's new name for me is fatty too!
*
Chaos *- Congrats on 33 weeks! Not long to go now! Love the bump pics too! Hope you enjoyed your free dinner out!
*
Keerthy* - Thanks for updating us on LK - please send her our love. Has she finally seen the Dr yet? She seems to have been waiting ages?
*
Maffie *- I've had a few people ask when I'm due now too! It's nice isn't it, although it's quite scary now that i can say only 2 months!

*Mer* - Glad that you're ok!:hugs: Hope you feel a bit better soon and LO decides to stay inside for a while longer!

*xTaylorsMummy* - Sorry can't comment as it's been a while! Lol!

*Helz81* - love the scan pics and yes there's a definite similarity between the two!

*Dom85 *- I've got GD too, how are you managing the diet? I'm sure if there are medical grounds then your work will have to let you leave early. Does it say anything in your contract? Perhaps have a chat with your manager? Enjoy your bump cast!!!

*znwinnie* - I hoped that i wouldn't get an outie too, but mine has also started to creep out! 

*Eswift* - You'll have to show us the outfits you've made so far - i'm v impressed!!

*Neon *- Congrats on 32 weeks!

*Baby.love* - Glad you've got your nursery done! 

*Mumof42009* - Put your feet up with some headphones on so you can't hear the kids!!!

*Lucilou *- I'm loving the image of you going to work in your Eeyore slippers!! Enjoy your shopping!

*Sam76* - Hope the hospital tour goes well!


I'm feeling a lot better than I have been which is good. I saw my MW on Friday who said that she wasn't too worried about my sugar levels as they were only just over the threshold for GD, and she also said that if i continue to maintain my levels through monitoring and the baby doesn't get too big then there's no reason why i can't have a home water birth!!! :happydance:
I'll also be getting more scans which will be nice, so we get to see LO again! Although I'm hoping s/he keeps his/her legs together cos we still def want to be on team yellow!

She also measured me at 30.5 and said my BP and FHB were all good! So relief all round!

We went to the U2 concert at Wembley last night - I was a bit worried about the volume levels, but have googled and it seems it shouldn't be a prob. I did sit for the whole thing with two thick jumpers wrapped round my bump and my bag on my lap though to try to block out some of the sound!! 

We stayed in a hotel last night and I had a massive breakfast and still managed to be under my glucose levels today! :happydance: I think I've found the key - have a massive fry up!!! Just with no toast or OJ! My DH laughed cos i had 2 sausages, 3 rashers of bacon, mushrooms and scrambled eggs!!! Hmmm, not too sure it's that healthy an option for every day though! Although my levels were way lower than my bowl of readybrek yesterday so maybe I've been getting it wrong all along!

Anyway, sorry for the essay! I'd better go and put some washing on so i can get it dry in time otherwise I've got nothing to wear tomorrow!

Enjoy your Sundays ladies!


----------



## keerthy

hello ladies, 

hope everyone's enjoying their sunday! :) 
Haven't heard anything from littlekitten. Will message her in a while and update you guys. 

I have a Excellent German-made pram, doubles as push-chair & carry-cot..... given by someone. Unfortunately, it doesnt fit in our boot and am looking for a small one. 

I have included the photos... if anyone interested lemme know. 

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2615/3825515371_83ce138ed7.jpg

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3525/3826315628_79db347bdf.jpg

have posted the same in the Buy, swap, sell section too. 

Cheers, 

Keerthy


----------



## Sarah301009

Hi everyone,
Been following for a little while so thought it is about time I said hi! 
Im due 30th October, expecting a little girl, no names yet just cant decide!
Had a very straight forward pregnancy so far, been very lucky, fingers crossed it continues this way!
Sarah x


----------



## Kte

:wave: Hi Sarah


----------



## keerthy

Welcome Sarah!!!!! :hugs: 

Update from Littlekitten - She has seen the doctor and has been told she can get back home later today! 

Glad she is doing fine.


----------



## cloud9mummy

Hi Sarah and welcome to the thread!

keerthy - thanks for the updates on littlekitten - that's a relief she's able to come home.

Maffie - it sounds like your little one and mine are sharing tips on how best to keep mummy awake with their all night parties lol

mer01 - what a mess up! i'm glad you're getting treatment should be now though x

helz - great pics of ethan! 

dom85 - how did the bump cast go?

after all our car boot talk last week i managed to drag myself to one for 6.25am this morning! mainly to make sure mum didn't get out of control! she still managed to buy kai some slippers, bootees, socks and pram books when i wasn't looking though!!

I got some items i wanted so very pleased! got a Chicco DJ Walker which hubby loved after playing with it in Mothercare. that wasn't a huge bargain at £15 but is in excellent condition and saved us paying full price of £50! Also bought a Mothercare cellular blanket and a Farmyard Friends cotton blanket for 10p each! 

Our nursery theme is Winnie the Pooh and hubby said he'd like blue curtains - I couldn't believe it when I came across blue Winnie the Pooh curtains with matching tiebacks and lampshade all for the princely sum of £1!


----------



## mer01

Wooohoooo LK is coming home :happydance::happydance:.
I think october babys are going to be drama queens/kings :haha:

Baby.love will catch the pics in a bit, just woken up :blush:

Hope everyone is feeling well, im feeling a bit better jsut cant breathe now :dohh: i think babys moved up out of my pelvis and turned around cos shes crushing my lungs :haha: ah well the joys of pregnancy eh??

:hugs: for now ladies xxx


----------



## cloud9mummy

ouch crushed lungs don't sound fun!


----------



## helz81

Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments on my scan pics, I have to agree,my baby is bootiful :cloud9:but then again, ALL babies are scrummy arn't they!!

Lucilou- you don't get to see any 'bits' on the scan as baby takes up too much room in your womb..we didn't see past his face and chest! So you couldn't accidently find out the sex.

Great news on Littlekitten :happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: Sarah. Welcome to the thread.

Keerthy- thanks for the updates on LK. :)

BabyLove- the nursery pics are gorgeous; you've done so well to make it look so homey & girly & pretty. I'm kinda jealous that I'm having a boy & not a girl now, hehe! :) Mine's gonna be all trucks & cars & manly if my OH gets his way.

My sunday has been very lazy. Been watching E4 & chilling in my lounge, looking at the washing up, but not having the energy to actually do it, lol.
Got docs in the morning, then charity shop people coming round to rid my house of all the crap I dont want anymore, lol!!! 
2 days left at work (tue & wed) then I'm done. Cannot wait to not having to do 12 hour shifts that start at 7am or finish at 10pm & not being hit out at or spat on or having to be cheerful to people I'd rather slap, hahaha!!!
Got my landlord coming round on thursday coz I found damp in the back of one of my cupboards. I totally used the pregnancy card to guilt trip him into sorting quickly for the sake of my health, lol. Hopefully he'll be able to do it quickly & it's not a major problem or anything. Just my luck though that he'll end up ripping out the kitchen cupboards & disrupting my peace & quiet at home before the baby comes!


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> :hi: Sarah. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Keerthy- thanks for the updates on LK. :)
> 
> BabyLove- the nursery pics are gorgeous; you've done so well to make it look so homey & girly & pretty. I'm kinda jealous that I'm having a boy & not a girl now, hehe! :) *Mine's gonna be all trucks & cars* & manly if my OH gets his way.

Girl or boy - our LO will be subject to all this! I have a feeling it will end up being a very girly girl as I was such a tom boy and loved things like toy cars and Thomas the Tank when I was little so they will end up the complete opposite and I will have no clue! I don't think a boy would mind that so much! OH loves his trucks and cars etc. He got really excited when we went to the Childminders to look at the place and he saw one of those town/road playmat things! He almost wanted to get in there and play with it himself! 

Good to hear some better news for Littlekitten :)

Best go, one of my cats is demanding attention!


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon girls! 

We've had a lovely day....hubby and I went to Bridlington for the day, walked along the prom, had some chips and do-nuts. It was hard work and I've been having one long BH the entire 45mins journey home....:dohh: but it was nice to be out and about. 

I think I may have lost my purse though :cry:. I went to do the shopping on Friday and couldn't find it. Had another look for it this morning and no joy. I will have to leave it now and have a final good look for it tomorrow before phoning the bank.....really hope I find it! 

I have my appeal meeting tomorrow.....could really do without it to be honest. I'm getting huge and can't really drive any more but I'm going to have to tomorrow as hubby is at work and can't come onto site anyway (got banned back in May!). Wish me luck! 

Glad to hear that LittleKitten is coming home! :thumbup: 

We are on team yellow so we're playing safe with the nursery/theme of just animals in general, although giraffes and farm animals seem to be coming up trumps! (confused child thinking that you find giraffes on a farm! :dohh:) - but I was very much a tom-boy, never really went for girly things, and hubby and I have already decided that one of those ELC wooden train sets is a must for their first birthday, no matter what the sex! I will be glad when I can be a little bit more adventurous with the colours though as white, yellow, cream and beige are becoming boring now!! :blush:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i think i have majorly over done it today =[

cleaned living room, all 3 bedrooms and done washing, but im in alot of pain now, my stomach hurts keep gettin BH and my flo feels so sore and bruised =[. Keep getting bolts off dirariah [sp] TMI. Dont think its a stomach bug though. =[

Feel so rough cant wait for DD to go bed so i can relax at last! :(

REALLY WANT SHERBERT BUT DP WONT GO SHOP!:growlmad::devil:


----------



## craftymum

hey everyone, hope you are all well today? I've had a terrible day after not sleeping a wink for the last 2 nights and avoiding cold drinks to try to stop me being sick I threw up bad this afternoon :cry: I just wish it was October already as a pregnancy with hyperemesis really is no fun :growlmad: If I could just manage a nice day out it'd cheer me up but I can't manage going out for very long or very far at all :cry:


----------



## sam76

hello girls, well we went for our hospital tour, and it was very nice, very clean, answered all the questions we asked too, it was very busy, cant believe in a few weeks i will be there!!!


----------



## dom85

Hey everyone, can't sleep so thought I would have a nose to see what everyone has been up to.

So glad Littlekitten is allowed home

Today was lovely, went to my friends to get my bump cast done, she was doing a BBQ for lunch though which was yummy.

The cast went well, it was just so hot in the room we were doing it in though that I only got one done today, so decided to go the whole hog and got it done from the neck down. It looks great, it's strange to see your bump the way everyone else does. I would post pictures up, however it's topless so dont want to offend anyone. I'm going to get another one done before he's born with my hands kind of cradling the bump which I'm looking forward to, it's actually a really relaxing process. She's going to smooth it over and put plaster inside so its stronger and can be wall mounted. 

We were talking over the work situation this afternoon and I've got the midwife tomorrow so I think I will ask her if she's got any advice or knows more about it. I would have to do some kind of handover of my clients, the clients I work with are in the Middle East anyway and Ramadan is coming up soon so things are slowing down anyway. I dont want to leave them in the lurch or anything, just dont want to take any risks with the baby.

Amandas, hope you get to have your home water birth. I'm kind of lucky in a way that Type 1 diabetes runs on my Dad's side of the family so we've always been bought up on a healthy diet and I was never allowed to develop a sweet tooth (I dont think I tasted full fat Coke until I was about 15!), but it's still tough to keep my levels in check. I'm on insulin and I find that I have to stick to a pretty strict routine to keep them on a good level throughout the day. On the bright side, I've hardly put any wieght on during the pregnancy so I'm going to try and keep to the same routine food wise after the baby is born just to avoid the risk of it coming back later.

Anyway, sounds like some of you got some good bargains this weekend. Hopefully the sun will stay around for a bit longer. 

I'm just waiting for the curtains to be made for the nursery. Here are some pics so far though
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 16









021.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 11









010.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eswift

Morning all...

Sorry I missed you all yesterday, we spent most of the day carpet shopping... When we did get back home I was shattered; OH left me sat on the sofa and he finished the livingroom. He's been such a good egg...

Carpets are being fitted a week on Thursday!?!?! Nanna even brought the lino for the kitchen dinner, but OH has to level the floor before that's fitted and it'll need decorating too. Hopefully, it'll be done sooner rather than later as it's not worth now moving the furniture from OH Mum's until that's all done... Oh well, not to worry - The best made plans are subject to change...

I received a letter from the hospital on Saturday; they've cancelled my eye appointment on Tuesday! I am shocked that they left it so late in the day, after I've managed to sort OH & work out as I can't drive after it. Now have to rearrange everything for Sept...

Oh my is that the time.. Have a lovely morning girls, best get sorted for work xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, had a busy weekend with OH's boys. Been up since about 3 this morning. In pain from one of my injection sites. Hoping midwife will have a look tomorrow and give advice. Been getting some pain under my coller bone too so not a happy bunny. Do wish these dreams and nightmares would go away!

Going to try to have a chilling day todfay. Awaiting DHL to deliver a bright stars play centre today :happydance: I just want a swing chair or rocker chair now :lol: OH says this child is spoilt already!

He came downstairs and made another couple of decent name suggestions today, so my list is growing.

Hope everyone is well and :hugs: to those who need them.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls.

Well after yesterdays efforts i am shattered.. But it was so worth it, I keep going in the nursery and just staring at it all... its hard to imagine a little bubba in there! and the fact that its 7 weeks Friday till she is born is even scarier. 

My OH has suprised me yet again this morning and said he is buying me a new PC :wohoo: I am a sims addict and my laptop struggles to hold the graphics so he is buying me a swanky new desktop :D Now on the hunt for a nice desk to put it on. 

Helz i forgot to comment on your scan pic's :dohh: I cant believe how much he looks like his big bro! You have some beautifull children there hunni xxx

Right i am off for a bit.. Catch you all later girls xx


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Had a busy weekend. I went out with my for a meal sat night and then to a club . Its really strange being around tons of drunk people I was so protective of my bump. Just stayed for an hour and left. Yesterday went to a BBQ which was nice. I can feel the tiredness coming back again. Looking forward to my ante natal on wed this class focuses on the 1st stages of labour :wacko: 

Hope you all had a nice weekend xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Good mornign all,

I am worn out and hardly did much yesterday apart from catch up with a bit of washing, think it was left over tiredness from OH's birthday, we were up late as his cousins came round for a bit. It was nice to just relax and not do much with OH for a change. I got stuck at the top of the cellar steps though, I couldn't squeese through the gap at the top of the door like I used too with a basked of washing, OH had to come and rescue me :rofl:

*aimee-lou* - Ooo yeah, OH and I are getting LO a wooden train set too, not sure we will put it like, but its a must!! Hope you find your purse, its such a nightmare having to cancell cards and start again! 

*Craftymum* & *Maffie* - Big :hugs:

*sam76* - glad to hear your tour went well. I'm looking forward to mine on 23rd September, feels like forever away! 

Everyone seems to feel like time is flying but it's dragging for me :wacko:

*dom85* - nuresry pics look lovely :thumbup: the sleepy bunnies bedding is too cute! Think we need some teddy hammocks too! 

:coffee: time I feel. I am super hungry today, already had a big bowl of cheerio's and a yoghurt, will be onto yoghurn no.2 soon!


----------



## Maffie

oooooh forgot to say 30 weeks today :wohoo: :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lindak

Maffie said:


> oooooh forgot to say 30 weeks today :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yeyy !! Congrats


----------



## Kte

:happydance: congrat's!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats Maffie!! 

next stop full term!! :thumbup:


----------



## h702

congrats on 30 weeks maffie :)

had a lovely day saturday for my baby shower, got lots of nice presents too!! now going to wait til i finish work then can go out and get whatever else we need. only 3 weeks left and im done for a year or more!!!!!! woo hoo! 

everyones nursery's are looking fab, cant wait to see all the photos of babies in them :)

have a good morning x


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well my first official week off work and what time do I wake up? 630am! Ah well, its nice to see the day come in (sometimes!)

I think I'm going to go see The Time Travelers Wife today. I'm a little nervous cause I don't want it to ruin the book for me. 

*Request *~ Can everyone take a look at the first page of this post and tell me how it looks. Up until a couple of weeks ago, the yellow storks were next to peoples names as the pink/blue ones are, now to me (I used firefox, not IE) they appear under each name. Its kinda annoying. If it looks the same to you lot I might ask SC if it can be fixed. Thankies :)

Helz ~ Awsome 4D pictures!

*Znwinnie *~ :wave:

*Eswift *~ Have fun carpet shopping. A couple weeks? wow, that sucks. I know some places out there do next day fitting. 

*Mumof4 *~ Aye I aint sleeping either, I don't feel tired tho, more wired. I've always had problems with sleep and they had me on clonzepam (sp?) before I was pregnant to help that. Alas not allowed it whilst carrying so I just gotta suck it up. OH god I wish I could sleep 8 hours lol.

*Babylove *~ The nursery looks great!

*Amandas *~ That's great news about the water birth :) Hmm fry up, lovely English fry up, oh how you cure hangovers .. um .. anywho! I used to look after a sevear diabetic. Her sugar was constently up in the 20s and really hard to control .. I think key with it is to watch your starch intake because the body will break down that in to sugar. So, anything with white processed flour, spuds, pasta etc. Whole grain stuff is a lot better so brown paster, bread, etc. Not long to go :hugs:

*Sarah *~ Hi and welcome to the group! :) I added your duedate/sex to the first page of this post.

*Cloud9Mummy *~ Your details have been added also! Our nursery theme is also Pooh! :)

I'm glad to hear good updates on Mer and LK!! :)

*Aimee *~ I hope you find your purse :hugs:

*TaylorsMummy *~ Take it easy!!!

*Dom *~ Your nursery looks great! :)

*Maffie *~ Congrats on 30 weeks!! 75% cooked :)

Ok off to eat Marmite on toast!


----------



## Maffie

Chaos the yellow stalks are under the names for me. I'm a firefox girl though not IE


----------



## Mummy~L

Chaos - Could you update the front page for me as team blue! (due 23rd) Did email once before but think it may have got lost in all the other messages.
Thanks xx


----------



## florabean1981

Dom85: your nursery looks lovely. The bedding is awesome! Also, glad the bumpcast went well. I'd love to see a pic when you get the chance. I've never seen one before, lol.

Maffie: congrats on the 30 weeks. :)

Chaos: I use IE & the yellow storks are appearing under the name rather than next to it too, so I dont think it's just a firefox thing.


----------



## Kte

*Chaos* - the yellow stalks on my work PC which is IE are under peoples names, blue & pink ones are next to names. Also, Pipholders seems to just be displaying be a red cross (as of about 13.23) :)

Also - I'm sure the film won't ruin the book, they always change bits and miss stuff out in films, I hate seeing a film after I have read a book, but then again when I do see a film first I sometimes find it hard to envisage the charactes differently to the actors if I do it the other way around iykwim! Hope you enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

Had my 32 week GP check-up today & finally met my actual doctor who I'm registered with for thye first time & she's lovely!!!!!!! So pleased to have a doc who I can relate to, chat to & feel completely comfortable with. :)
Everything with baby is fine; he's still head down (and has been since 20 weeks) & has now swivelled to face backwards, which is why I feel him kicking less & feel his butt & shoulders pushing outwards instead. Heart rate was good, my BP is fine (120/78- the highest it's ever been, lol) & I'm now 12 stone 2 lbs. (I'm kinda hoping that I'll be able to stay under 13 stone, but probably wont, hehe).
The only thing she was even remotely concerned about was that I'm still measuring 29cm, but I have another midwife app on 31st, so they'll check again then & if it's still small, I'll be offered a growth scan. She said it was nothing to worry about though.
As for my sciatica, she said to carry on doing my stretches & take paracetamol if I feel i need it.
Also, my iron is now up to 11.6, thank god.
So, all's well & full steam ahead for the next 7 1/2 weeks :) :) :)

How's everyone else doing? :)


----------



## Danuta

Congrats Maffie, for 30 weeks! 

It's one of these days today where everything seems to be going wrong! I woke up in the night with a stomach upset and spent most of the night and day so far throwing up. My boobs seem to have magically grown _even more_ overnight and have started leaking - so I've got leaking boobs and a too tight shirt which is not very comfortable! So I'm just in a bad mood because I feel like my body is in a bad mood with me!


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: danuta


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my boobs havent leaked yet! and they have only gone up a size =[ lol


----------



## Maffie

Mty boobs shrunk during the 1st tri when I was a vomit machine :rofl: maybe they'll regrow :shrug:


----------



## lindak

My boobs have definatley grown. I was a 34A and now im popping out of a 34c I reckon im more d cup now. And I hate them I used to always think I would love my boobs to be big but I really want my little ones back please !!!!! They will prob be more like two little teabags when Im finished breastfeeding though. :haha:


----------



## Chaos

Thanks girls!

StirCrazy waved his tech wand and added the yellow stalk to smiles!! :) :happydance: Makes things a lot simpler lol.

MummyL ~ Added Blue!

Pipholder ~ Fixed :)


----------



## Maffie

My new playcentre has arrive :happydance: Gosh this baby is spoilt. My cat approved she got straight in it. :rofl: had to shoo her away.


----------



## Kte

Mine have got a bit bigger but I don't want them to grow anymore!! I have reached an E cup :shock: I used to be a C/D cup (depending on bra and style, mainly D's tho) so they have not grown signicantly, but I liked them as they were!! They don't fit as well into my clothes! No leakages yet, hoping I can last a little longer.

:hugs: Danuta

I have had to downsize my wardrobe again, I have been getting away with wearing some of my old tops with my maternity pants but the time has come because they just don't cover all of my bump anymore, so now I have 4-5 tops and 3 of them are for work! Argh! Oh well! 

Lol my cats liked the pushchair so had to hide it in LO's room away from them!


----------



## Chaos

So far my cats have only sat in the rocking chair in the nursery and Winston jumped in the crib, sniffed and jumped out.

I have the pack and play bassinet and the bouncer down stairs, they've left it alone so far, they just both sit either side of them as if that are guarding them lol.


----------



## Chaos

Ok updated Bumpkin numbers:

:pink: = 31
:blue: = 47
:yellow: = 59

I put those who have not said anything about the sex and do not have a indication in their signatures as team yellow, so lets hope some of those yellows turn in to girls!!!! :)


----------



## keerthy

hi bumpkins, 

feelign very tired today since morning. 
unable to eat anything.... diarrhea ... etc etc

cannot type in much! 

Willc atch u all later........


----------



## Chaos

keerthy said:


> hi bumpkins,
> 
> feelign very tired today since morning.
> unable to eat anything.... diarrhea ... etc etc
> 
> cannot type in much!
> 
> Willc atch u all later........

Sweets, I'd take my butt to the Dr if I was you and get checked out, see if he/she can give you anything to slow it down. You'll get very dehydrated very quickly with diarrhea and not eating/drinking and that will make you feel even worse, plus dehydration can bring on contractions. Maybe see if you can drink some lucazade (Sp?) ..

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## helz81

Keerthy- please get yourself checked out just to be on the safe side :hugs:

Lovely nursery pics ladies! Wish I had a nursery for Ethan :cry: well,maybe we might..if the chat with my dad goes to plan at the weekend.

Had a lovely day with ds baking buns,a choc chip cake and some bread, had abit of achey pain,like period pain earlier and Ive still got it but Ive not exactly been resting. I am now though,its uncomfortable and Ive got a pair of feet stuck in my ribs at the mo.
Hubbys got Wednesday off work so were gonna take ds tobboganing at our local indoor snow place..well, hubby will be going with ds, I will watch in comfort and safety :happydance:
Oh yeah,and latest Ebay bargain...a cot top changer from toys r us, used once,...99p! Collecting later :thumbup:


----------



## eswift

Afternoon All...

I feel so tired today, rather uncomfy in my own body too; I think babe is trying to make room in there as they've been very very active all morning and afternoon... Feeling rather bruised at the moment...

I've had a 2 hr nap, feel as though I could do with going for a replay...

I hope you ladies that are feeling urgh, and ill; start to feel better soon...

There have been some good bargains brought recently... Well Done!!

I've gained bigger boobs ages ago, gone up to a 42DD; seem to have stopped there Thank Goodness as they get in the way... I started leaking quite a while back too, at the moment I am just hoping that the leaking doesn't become (umm) 'heavy'; I found it really really embarassing with DS as I was forever having to change tops, Pads and ended up buy milk collectors to wear before DS was born... Fingers crossed...

Anyway, best go check on tea; cottage pie... Yummm...


----------



## florabean1981

Mine have gone up to a 36DD, verging on an E, which my OH loves. Typical man, lol. They started leaking at about 29 weeks, but only if I squeeze them generally.


----------



## pip holder

Mmmm eswift - cottage pie (drool) what time do you want me round for tea? :rofl:

Keerthy - really try and drink sweetie, can anyone go and get you some rehydration sachets from boots? Dioralyte are foul but worked for me, if longer than 24hrs or you get worse, you must get checked out lovely :hugs:

Babylove - love love love the new nursery pics - where was the stencil writing from please?

Any news on LK?
Heard about your crappy treatment too Mer - hope everything ok hun

I've just been to the hygienist - mouth bleeding more than a vampire after dinnertime - drove home with a gob full of tissue. Niiice.

:hugs::hugs: to everyone

Update** Rebaby just posted - (LK) Gemma is home :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## craftymum

My boobs haven't got that much bigger though I do fill my bras better now so they are def fuller and a lot more cleavage! I've lost so much weight though due to my hyperemesis that size 8 and 10 clothes still fit me now I have been trying to get mat jeans though but they're all too big as I've not put any weight on and my bump is teeny and I really begrudge spending a fortune on mat clothes now at this stage. I guess I'll just get the hair bobbles and the bump bands out when I need to instead!


----------



## helz81

Boobs..I started at a 32 or 34 E, Im now wearing 36F's but in honesty don't think Im wearing the correct size, think I should be in 38's as my bras are really uncomfortable to wear and they leave red marks when I take them off.


----------



## baby.love

Pip i got all the stickers off ebay :) I adore them x It was between that and one that saiys "twinkle twinkle little star" :cloud9: 

https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/The-Createworks__W0QQ_armrsZ1 this is the ebay shop x

Right off to hang some more washing out, then cook tea for 1 as my OH is working late :( x


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

Thank you so much!!!!! 
Am just topping up my water with a pinch of salt and sugar, to replace ma electrolytees.... have told hubby to get some sachets while he is getting back from work! 

Feeling better now, though!!!!! 

Probably the lamb curry I prepared last night was the prob!!! urgghhh!!!!! 

On the good side - hubby promised to buy a moses basket for the LO!!!!! he's a little supersitious and had to convince him a lot to buy some stuff for the little one. 

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## sam76

hello all, how are we all, well i have finally packed my bag for the hospital, just hope i have everything i need, pjs etc for me, plus women bits, for george i have put in babygrows, cardys, vests, s mitts, hat, going home clothes, plus nappies & wipes, anything else you can think off let me know xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucilou

helz81 said:


> Boobs..I started at a 32 or 34 E, Im now wearing 36F's but in honesty don't think Im wearing the correct size, think I should be in 38's as my bras are really uncomfortable to wear and they leave red marks when I take them off.

I had the same problem as I was just buying whatever was cheap in mothercare, so eventually I went to Bravissimo to get properly measured and they put me up to a 34G!!! OM....G!!!! I was a 34D to start with and seem to have just been creeping up and creeping up... you pay a little bit more, but you get to be comfy, have less red marks and also know you're not damaging your breast tissue... I think they also do measuring in mothercare and of course M&S, which will undoubtedly be cheaper, but given my size I thought I'd better go to the shop that specialises in big boobs!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

anyone watching underage and pregnant?


----------



## Maffie

xTaylorsMummy said:


> anyone watching underage and pregnant?

I;ve watched most of the series, i'm interested in next weeks a it's a girl who started tying for a baby at 14 :wacko:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

yeah i no, cant wait to watch it lol i love it!

Just a quick question, i was planning on trying to gett LO in a routine asap. Hes sleeping in a moses basket in our room for a couple of weeks/months before moving into his own room. I want him to have a "bedtime" at 8.30, as DD goes bed at 8. Would i put him in his moses basket up in our room, even if im up downstairs? Or is it not safe enough? when DD was born we lived at home so she was in my room all the time with me lol.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls! Got home yesterday evening to find my bloody laptop had viruses so I have had to wait for my mate to come fix it! Have caught up on the millions of posts I've missed while in hospital and made me all teary lol. Was nice that you were all thinking of me.

So update on my lovely stay...they decided when I went to delivery suite that cos I had lost my plug I may be going into premature labour. Did a presentation scan which showed he was still lying transverse. Did a fibronectin test to decide the likelyhood of me going into labour in the next 2 weeks which thankfully was negative which means there is an 80% chance that I won't. However they obviously can't guarantee that I wouldn't so they decided that they wanted to give me steroids so that if he does come early he has a better chance of being well. So had those at 1.45am and then got transferred to a room up on the private level as technically there were no beds (there are advantages to being admitted to the hospital where you work). Was supposed to be reviewed on Saturday and get more steroids 24 hours after the first dose. In the end the dr missed me on the ward round so I ended up in tears cos I was so fed up of not knowing what was going on. This was like 9.30pm Saturday and I had not been seen all day and had obviously only had like 3 hours sleep. Had my 2nd dose of steroids at 1.20am Sunday morning and then managed to sleep til 7.20am when they brought round brekkie. Sunday morning didn't really feel James move very much and just felt really tender in my tummy. Midwife put me on yet another CTG which showed a good heartrate but not much movements. Finally got seen by the dr at 2.30pm who said it was unlikely I was going to go into labour so I could go home, but had to take it easy. I mentioned about the fact that my womb was small before I conceived and that James isn't moving very much and feels like he is running out of room. This was pretty much ignored and all he said was to see what the growth scan shows next week and if he is still transverse (which he has been for over a week) that they would have to discuss options for delivery (ie caesarian). So finally got to come home at like 6pm yesterday. 

Had my 31 week check up this afternoon. He is still laying transverse surprise surprise. Blood pressure is good and urine finally clear. Have a check up tomorrow in DAU to review cos of being in on Thursday with query leaking waters and then ending up on the 2nd course of antibiotics. So hopefully that will all be clearing up nicely and we can get back on track lol.


----------



## pip holder

:hugs: :hugs: welcome home
So sorry to hear you've had a shi*ty time in hospital- it's very different being on the other side isn't it? :blush: can't BELIEVE they missed you off the ward round :dohh:
You take it easy now missus and relax, and that goes for you too young James :hugs::kiss:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies

Well I'm off for CTG at 9.30 this morning, just phoned day unit at hospital as baby has kept me awake all night, been having really strong 'whole of the belly' movements if you know what I mean and no matter how I lay in bed he still kept doing it and is still now, I'm knackered so I don't know how he still has the energy for it but its not normal for me so they said to come on it for a trace. 

Will update you all later.

Good to see you back LK:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Good luck with the trace Jlo, glad you are home LK take care of yourself :hugs:

Morning all, still having trouble sleeping but managed more sleep last night on the sofa. I have midwife appointment later, I do love listening to baby on the doppler :cloud9: Thats not till this afternoon though. I dont seem as tired todfay so may get some things done around the house hopefully.

Has anyone found their pets more clingy recently? My dog now lives wityh my mum (she gets jealous if people are near me) she is super clingy and my cat wont leave me alone, follows me everywhere and snuggles up alot (she doesnt liek it when baby kicks her though) :rofl:


----------



## Kte

Glad your home now LK :hugs:

Good luck with the trace jlosomerset :hugs:

Enjoy your MW appointment Maffie :flower:

Oh yes, all 3 of my cats are super clingy at the moment, it drives me mad, I feel bad though as they are only being affectionate but I can't cope.They all seem to do it at the same time though and sulk if I show one more attention that the other! OH tries to cuddle them then but they just shun him and come right back to me! Smokey just wanted to sit right up in my face yesterday and even then that wasn't close enought for her!


----------



## helz81

Glad your back home LittleKitten :hugs: what a worry it must have been for you xx
Jlo, hope the trace goes ok xxx
Maffie, belated congratulations for reaching 30weeks :happydance:

I am so tired,can feel the same kind of tiredness from 1st tri creeping slowly back in. Doesn't help that my iron levels are low..hubbys gone to work on his bike this morning and left me the car so I have NO EXCUSE to go pick my script up for iron tablets. I have been asked to go for another blood test too but Im really reluctant to as Im convinced I'll have it done then be later told I didn't need it doing and I was mistaken for a non pregnant woman- seems to be what normally happens to me! :growlmad: Also I have ds with me and he shouldn't be watching someone stick a needle in me should he?!
Hope everyone is ok this morning :flower:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Lk - Glad you got home
Jlo - Good luck today

Helz- I can sort of feel that tiredness coming back aswell !Although I had a really good sleep last night , feel asleep at 9 woke at 1 to use the toilet and back asleep till 7. Got my ass off to the gym and now I am very tired again lol. Im on a half day today so not too bad. 

Hope you all have a nice day xxxxxxx


----------



## h702

wow dont know where you find the energy to go to the gym linda!!! i find it hard enough going to work and taking the dogs out :)

glad your back home LK, hope he stays inside a bit longer for you! 

hope everyones having a good day, im so tired could just fall asleep at my desk! x


----------



## Kte

I agree!! - just thinking about the gym right now wears me out! 

Just ate a giant fruit cookie and a peach melba yoghurt, LO seems to approve and is having a big wiggle :D

So wish I was not at work today, Im quite busy and its annoying watching other people swan in and out of the office having extended tea breaks and chatting. I must be in the wrong job! I have a routine eye appointment at lunch time so at least I can escape for a bit, but not too long I hope as it will eat into my flexi time!

x


----------



## Maffie

Kte i'm sure an eye appointment is classed as medical that shouldn't come out of your flexi time. I know where I work they try to ask for all appointmentrs to be made out of work hours where possible, but opticians, dentists and doctors appointments are all paid and not counted as time off.


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon all...

Been busy at work, kind of glad I'm off work tomorrow... I know I'll still have to get breakfast early, but at least I can creep back to bed for a little while longer...

I was going to do chicken kievs today, but chicken's not defrosted yet... Guess we'll be doing them tomorrow instead...

I'm reassured that its not just me that has become tired again... Must be a sign of the times... Only 4 & 1/2 weeks left at work!!! It'll pass fast now...

Good luck with the scans, mw and other appointments...

As for the pets being clingy, the answer is oh yes... Tom (cat) want's to be at my side all the time, Jasper (cat) has started to spend more time inside and now comes for cuddles and Tyke (dog) keeps lying on the bed with his ear resting on my bump... Guess they know that a new addition is on it's way soon... It can be very over whelming...


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

:hugs: to all in need of them x

I am so tired today and am sure Freya is starting to engage as i keep getting aches and pains at the top of my pelvis and weird feelings actually in my pelvis! This little madam needs to stay blooming put i tell you :lol: I have also been nesting like a mad woman the last few days which more than likely explains why i am so tired, all my housework was done by 9am today ... 

I hope everyone is ok, will catch up more when my brain wakes up xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi everyone :hi:

Glad everyone seems to be much better than they was :hugs: 
Ive been really struggling with heartburn to the point its making me sick now as thats the only thing that gets rid of it. :cry: Anyone else having it really bad? 
Im bit p'd off the hospital where my gp referred me and wanted to me to go have refused me due to no beds :saywhat: so until my gp sorts something im without a hospital :cry: which isnt good but nothing i can do.


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, just got a pizza in the oven.... hmmm cant wait. I think baby made a big move today as I feel like I am getting punched in my lady bits and that would mean baby has moved surely as baby was transverse. Will see if midwife can tell when I go at 2.

I'm finding boredom stting in recently. I have urges to clean (I keep smelling funny smells) but i'm just too tired :rofl: Anyone else having a funny sense of smell?


----------



## Kte

I smelt kippers today for no reason in the corridoor at work . . . I could smell wet dog at home the other day too (we don't even have a dog) so my sense of smell is playing tricks on me!

Eys all ok! Thanks for the tip Maffie. Work do ask us to go out of hours but I have core hours in the day(10-12 & 2-4) so in between I can leave if needs be, but obviuosly that's my flexi time. Thankfully I was there and back in 35 mins! I was super impressed.

:hugs: mumof42009 - hope they sort you a bed soon, thats just crazy x


----------



## MrsO29

Well it was my daughters first day in Primary 1 today!
It went well and she only blubbed a wee bit at play time.
Shes done better than I did anyway. I cried non-stop all day on my first day apparently!

I am good. Seem to have lost my crazy appetite over the last week, which is a relief as I was really packing it away :rofl:

Am getting mild sore heads, but I think thats just the muggy weather.
Also very very tired. Need a nap most days now. 
My back is hurting all the time too, even if I am lying down. I have a birthing ball which I will start using soon.

Everone keeps saying I am carrying _really_ low. Also I am measuring big, so I have a feeling I may go early. I was 2 weeks early with my dd. 

31 weeks today, I think I move up a ticker box tomorrow!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

I'm back from hospital, trace was all good and they dont really know what was going on with lo.

He was breech before but she couldnt tell today how he is lying so whether he turned in the nite possibly???

Got to go back tomorrow morning for another trace and hopefully a scan, if they can fit me in, to see how he is lying.

Hope everyone else ok:hugs:

I'm off to catch up on some :sleep:


----------



## keerthy

hello bumpkins, 

LK ~ happy u are back home! :hugs: 

Hows everyone doing today?
Am feeling better today..... Skin on ma tummy overly stretched!!!!! arggghhh
Been really sleepy today..... though had a good nights sleep. Lost ma appetite, taste etc... 

LO, has been wriggling and stretching .... prob lack of space.....
am off for a nap now.... 

Catch u all later...


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon girls. Been to DAU for my check up and all seems well. He is still laying transverse little sod. Still very uncomfortable due to how he is lying. Just got chicken kiev and chips in the oven cos I'm starving! Catching up on Underage and Pregnant cos I forgot it was on last night lol cos we got caught up playing Game of Life. Hope everyone is feeling ok today. Can't wait til our growth scan next week to see if he stays transverse and then what the plan will be if he does stay that way!


----------



## Maffie

Kte they sound like court core hours! They are the same as my core hours.

Had midwife appointment, baby transverse and gave me tips on getting baby moved as they aren't concerned at the moment but want to try everything to get a vaginal birth as a section will bring possible complications with my meds.

I'm measuring spot on for my dates too and she went through signs of labour in case it starts early. So I have a list if what to look for and go hospital if needs be.

Felt very reassurring.


----------



## florabean1981

Glad to hear you're okay LK, even though they left you waiting forever at the hoispital. And Jlo, glad the trace thingy went okay. :hugs:

2 days left at work... it cannot come quick enough!


----------



## cloud9mummy

littlekitten - i'm glad you are home from the hospital and james is staying put! hopefully he will turn in time for the birth...

jlosomerset - good news on your trace!

maffie and kte - i'm also having weird smells - have smelt wet dog a few times now!

helz81 - loving your 99p bargain!

florabean - i have the opposite problem - i was measured at 28 weeks and showing as 28 but then when midwife measured me yesterday I'm now measuring 35 weeks! can't believe grown 7 weeks worth in 2 weeks. i'm scared about what it means for kai. i'm having a scan on thursday so hopefully will find out more at that.

The midwife asked me if i'm still working and i said I'm planning on finishing 4 weeks before due date and midwife said that she thinks i need to reconsider and that i will have to finish earlier even though feel well at the moment. my friend said she thinks this is her way of saying that the doctor will admit me to hospital early so feel a bit anxious.


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls

I was wondering if any of you have had severe discomfort in the pelvis? i have had it all day now and its driving me nuts, i keep getting aches at the top of my pelvis and really odd sensations actually in my pelvis, it almost feels like she is clawing her way out of my foo-foo :blush: I am sure my bump has dropped as when i look down i cant see my belly button now :lol: Being my 3rd i am assuming from what i have read that if she engages totally then labour will be pretty close so i am hoping this isnt what it is.. xx

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## craftymum

babylove I think mine has dropped too as I can breathe easier and I also keep getting weird sensations down there and some pain too in pelvic/hip/groin areas, not to mention I was up 8 bloody times to the loo last night!!


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Not felt that :hugs: x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

We've just got back from popping down to see my Dad for a little bit. He's fine..I took him a jam and chutney selection as his birthday pressie so I hope he liked it! 

Hubby is just off out on the bike for a little bit as he needs to fuel it etc so I'm just catching up. 

Glad to see everyone is home and ok...

Baby.love - Ii've had varying degrees of SJP since I was about 9 weeks and I'm having a flare up at the moment. It's very painful and like my whole pelvis is out of whack! I also feel occasionally like baby is literally stabbing me in the lady-bits. It actually stops me in my tracks as it's so painful...poor hubby just looks scared now when it happens as he thinks it's labour!! :lol: 

Been shopping on ebay for a couple of things....got a really cool little t-shirt (says 6-9 months but looks the same size as some of the 0-3 months ones we've got so we'll see) which says 'I listen to T-Rex with my Daddy'...he loves it!! At the moment I'm watching bottle warmers - will be glad when I have everything sorted tbh....getting tedious now! :sleep:

Hope we're all ok. I'm off to do some washing up and stick a tin of soup on the hob ready for hubby getting back...which could be any time before midnight!!! :dohh:


----------



## lucilou

Hi everyone! hope everyone is having a lovely evening, I'm having a quiet night in while hubby is out... desperately trying not to go mad shopping online though, now I have started buying things, it won't be long before I am out of control! I am borderline shopaholic at the best of times, never mind when there are so many cute baby things to be bought!

Is anyone else finding they get totally fixated on the stupidest things? Like I have convinced myself that I just have to have a certain swaddle blanket in a certain colour, but I can't find it online with any of the sites that have free postage. I can get it on other sites but I don't want to pay the postage... but I really want it...

I think pregnancy is making me crazy!

I don't know about you girls but I am getting really excited now... I know my bumpkin needs to marinade for a bit longer yet, but I am itching to meet him or her and see what they are like! and also itching to finish work, but that's a whole other story I won't bore you with! only 3.5 weeks to go though!

anyway, I think I need to step away from the laptop for a while before I bankrupt myself!

big hugs to all xx


----------



## mer01

Baby.love- mine dropped too last night, its great i can breathe :happydance: and the top of my bump is all squishy :blush: it frightened me cos my 1st never engaged. she is so low that they struggled to get a clear pic of her head today on the scan :dohh:. As for the pain not had that yet :hugs: are you ok??? 

Lk glad to see your home hun :hugs:
amee-lou- i know what you mean about the teduios shopping im so bored of that now :sleep:

hope you are all well, My scan showed that bubs is borderline anemic so i have to go every week for a scan now. And its just a case of waiting to see if it gets worse and if it does they will whip her out :wacko: its getting a bit scary now.


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls

Mer: I am ok thanks hun, just got a bit worried with the pains in my pelvis & foo-foo lol! I really doubt my body will go another 7 weeks with the amount she has dropped, i just hope i get to full term atleast before she decides its time to come meet the world. How have you been sweets?


----------



## mer01

Not bad thanks hun, still having loads of tightenings and feeling a bit wet down there today :blush:
Hope she stays in for you hun :hugs: 

now excuse me while i get eaten alive by my new kitten :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

Yay!!!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Got my Lindam Day and Night Feeding system! £11.50 on ebay brand new!! Woohoo!! One less thing to buy and a few more pennies saved! 

:happydance:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh my i have such bad heartburn/indergestion! im so much pain =[ it hurts so much! i cant breath right ouchiieeee


----------



## sam76

hello i have been suffering from heartburn too in the last wk or so!! driving me mad!!!!!
People say its the hair on your baby?????


----------



## littlekitten8

My stupid stupid IBS has decided this evening would be a fab time to play up. So I keep ending up doubled over in pain, running to the bathroom only to pass a bit of wind...and then waiting for it to happen again :( Havn't had a flare up for months so had kinda gotten used to not having to do this. 

Maffie - what advice have they given you to get baby to turn? James is stubbornly transverse and has been for about 11 days now.


----------



## Chaos

Evening!

Well we had the appointment with the bankruptcy lawyer today. It went well. Basically we can file, to as which version of bankruptcy we can do depends on where our income falls after deductions. We have to complete a work sheet and we find that out next time. It should take about 3 months to complete all in all. 

I've been scouring the second hand shops for some shelves for Autumns room. I have considered getting some new ones, but I love the look of the old ones. Its frustrating because before I wanted them, the 2nd hand shops where full of them!

I did some scrapbooking today, I'll be working on the 1st and 2nd trimester belly pic pages tomorrow. This is what I did today.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/29WeekSBP.jpg

*Eswift *~ I feel you on the bigger boobs. I started at 36B. Just enough for me lol. I measured my self the other day for nursing bra and am a 38DD :shock: I was reading that when you measure for nursing bra you should add a cup size for when the milk comes in. I want my little boobs back!!!! lol

*Keerthy *~ I'd be careful about adding plain old table salt to your drink. It's so processed that there is really no nutrition in it and it will just dehydrate you more. You're better off getting one of those drinks that are made to replace electrolytes etc. 

*TaylorsMummy *~ I think as long as you have a baby monitor downstairs with you that it will be safe. Some people don't even bother with the co sleeping and just put them in the nursery from day one. I'm going to be having Autumn in the bedroom with us for the first few months simply because it will be easier with breast feeding in the night. 

*LittleKitten *~ Glad you're home :) :hugs:Sorry you had a crap time at the hospital.

*Mumof4 *~ Re heartburn, its actually not been so bad the last few weeks, although I have a bout right now.

*Maffie *~ It's interesting to me how everyone is saying their sense of smell is hightened at the moment as I was born with out a sense of smell. Ah well no crappy nappys for me :)

*Mrs029 *~ Congrats on 31 weeks :happydance:

*Jlo *~ Glad the trace went well :hugs:

*Babylove *~ Aye I've been getting discomfort in my pelvis and period type aches for a few weeks now. OB said its where Autumn is dropping down and its putting pressure on everything.

Ok time for me to get some sleep!


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> My stupid stupid IBS has decided this evening would be a fab time to play up. So I keep ending up doubled over in pain, running to the bathroom only to pass a bit of wind...and then waiting for it to happen again :( Havn't had a flare up for months so had kinda gotten used to not having to do this.
> 
> Maffie - what advice have they given you to get baby to turn? James is stubbornly transverse and has been for about 11 days now.

Her biggest piece of advice was to get a birthing ball and sit on it everyday. Other things where dont lean back when sitting down sit forward with legs open. When standing open legs and rock hips side to side, more walking. She said as the heasd is the heaviest I need to promote him into turning by keeping pelvis open. So means less slouching about for me :blush: I'm going to look for a cheap birthing ball online.


----------



## pip holder

Maffie said:


> littlekitten8 said:
> 
> 
> My stupid stupid IBS has decided this evening would be a fab time to play up. So I keep ending up doubled over in pain, running to the bathroom only to pass a bit of wind...and then waiting for it to happen again :( Havn't had a flare up for months so had kinda gotten used to not having to do this.
> 
> Maffie - what advice have they given you to get baby to turn? James is stubbornly transverse and has been for about 11 days now.
> 
> Her biggest piece of advice was to get a birthing ball and sit on it everyday. Other things where dont lean back when sitting down sit forward with legs open. When standing open legs and rock hips side to side, more walking. She said as the heasd is the heaviest I need to promote him into turning by keeping pelvis open. So means less slouching about for me :blush: I'm going to look for a cheap birthing ball online.Click to expand...

 Another cheaper option is to buy a swiss ball (pilates ball) all the supermarkets seem to have them on offer at the moment for about a fiver :happydance:
Or... I've been bouncing on OH's giant orange spacehopper :blush: but that stays in here :haha::blush:


----------



## Maffie

I had a cheap gym ball but it kep tleaking air, I know I wont use it loads so begrudge paying loads.

You're up early pip


----------



## aimee-lou

Argos has them for £6.99 including a pump....I've been considering getting one. At least I could get some use out of it after too. I've heard Tesco's are quite good for stuff like that too but I never get to Tescos as it's miles away!!


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls!?!?!

The sun is starting to wake and dawn has just broken, feeling as though today's going to be a good day... Just not sure what to do... Feeling rather Skint... Kinda hit yesterday that we've slightly over spent this month, buying bits for nursery, DS's room and babe in general... Oh well we'll manage... We've still got a lesson to learn about us both having weekly wages...

Chaos - It's a shame the paperwork is going to take so long to complete, but I guess once it's done it's done... If the lawyers over there are anything like the solicitors here you'll still be going backward and forward in months to come...

I'm still getting the heartburn, I've never heard the old wives tale about a hairy baby before... Until a friend said it to me last week... I had awful heartburn when expecting DS found that the cure last time was 'raspberry slush puppies', doesn't work this time... Went a got a repeat for the tablets that the Dr's prescribed, they work wonders... lol 

I'm still rather uncomfy in my body again/still, there doesn't feel as though there is enough room for babe and for food in there at the moment... OH is having to help me get off the sofa more so come the evenings, and I feel as though my bed time is getting earlier and earlier.. Won't be long and I'll be going to bed about 6ish...

I surprised myself the other day, gingerly got on the scales and weighed myself... It's been months and months since I had the urge to get on them; I wasn't sure I could look at the numbers, but did - I was so surprised, since the start of the pregnacy until now all I've put on is 2lb... Guess I should go for a wee, before getting on the scales next time... So I guess that means I've actually lost weight as I did when expecting DS... 

I lost 3 stone, when expecting DS; put most of it back on before having him. Feel as though I've done the same again this time just not quite as much I lost 2 stone earlier in the pregnancy but not sure if I lost more than that as I was getting rather concerned/obssessed. So I'm feeling quite positive on the weight front...

Like many of you, I too have been getting BH, boy can they stop you in your tracks... As does having a limb right up against your ribs when driving or anytime... Wishing babe would get comfy (so I'm comfy too)... 

Have a lovely morning all...


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies.....

eswift - I know what you mean about limbs in your ribs....bubs has taken a liking to my lower right rib and it permanently feels bruised now! Wish there was a way to shift bubs but I can't even drive now because literally 5 minutes in I'm in agony. Thankfully I'm on leave now so don't have many reasons to drive. 

Has anyone else started to leak quite violently. My boobs are getting caked up at least 4-5 times a day despite me cleaning them a lot (freaks me out to see them 'crusty' lol. I woke up the other morning with creamy liquid all over my arm and bed clothes.....yuck! Annoying thing is I'm not going to be BFing so it's all wasted effort on the part of my body...grrr! 

Anyhoo, I'm off to get dressed having had my daily dose of coco-pops (addicted at the mo!! :thumbup:) and then I've got to re-pack my hospital bag into my newly cleaned suitcase! :happydance: It's all getting official as it's 31 weeks today! 6 weeks to get everything sorted....eeeek! 

Have a good day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Aimee-Lou ~ The leaky breast thing only gets worse... I found it really hard to deal with when expecting DS at 19/20. I'm not sure that 10 years on it any easier... I've been wearing pads for weeks, pregnancy doesn't bring out the pleasant things about being a woman... Does it?? Leaky boobs, lack of bladder control, heartburn, aches, pains, constipation, sickness, lack of sleep and I'm sure there's lots more... Not too long now...


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh I know....At least the gas has gone for now, to be replaced by the constipation. The lack of sleep is starting to get me down now but I suppose I'd better get used to it! 

Who'd be a woman! :shrug:


----------



## h702

morning.

ive been having period cramp type pains in my pelvis area for the last few days now, and i can kind of feel baby moving that low down too. i sometimes feel like i must be trapping his foot or something the way im sitting! i havent been able to see my belly button for a while now. do you think this means he is moving down ? seeeing the midwife tomorrow so maybe she can shed some light, and tell me if he's still breech! 

at what point would the doctor try turning the baby do you know? 

hope everyone has a good morning x


----------



## sam76

Morning all!! how we all today, hope your all well, well the nursery is nearly finished just need a few bits, which i will get tommorow, i was going to put the pics on, but im unsure how you do it, any ideas girls??????????


----------



## craftymum

sam76 said:


> Morning all!! how we all today, hope your all well, well the nursery is nearly finished just need a few bits, which i will get tommorow, i was going to put the pics on, but im unsure how you do it, any ideas girls??????????

If you click on the little paperclip an attachments window will open then you can just upload them from your computer, close the window and click on the paperclip again and your files will be there


----------



## sam76

where is the paperclip thing?? ANY IDEAS


----------



## craftymum

sam76 said:


> where is the paperclip thing?? ANY IDEAS

when you hit reply to a post it's at the to of the box it's a wee black paperclip icon beside a white smiley face


----------



## sam76

Not finished yet girls , need to get a few last bits xxxx
Delighted with it though :thumbup:


----------



## h702

Hey sam your nursery looks fab!!! i love the wood floor and the walls, it all looks really good together :)


----------



## sam76

got to get a few more bits mobile, rug, few more pics , but im so made up with it all xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww how fab is that nursery!! I've got to wait another month before ours gets done.....and it's killing me! 

Well done on getting it all sorted...also I love the name George! It was on our shortlist as it's Hubby's dad's name. :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

32 Weeks today :wohoo: 

H702 if your belly button is lower chances are that bubs is moving down,... But hey its all good i guess as our babies are getting prepared..

Well Freya seems to have moved up a bit this morning so getting a small bit of relief in the pelvis for now! Although she keeps punching me quite low down... What a little madam i have on my hands already :lol:

Well its time for my weetabix and then to tidy up.. TTFN xxx


----------



## baby.love

Sam it looks gorgeous well done :thumbup: George is gonna love it in there xx


----------



## Maffie

Lovely nursery Sam.

I'm shattered this morning. Woke at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep so had a bath at 5 and managed to nod off about 5.30. Tummy just felt wrong, baby seemed to of moved and everything felt tight.

Managed another bit of sleep but still tired :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Need to find energy as I want to sort some stuff today and clean. Lots on my mind so want to keep busy.


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

sam- the nursery is lovely

maffie - hope you get some decent :sleep: soon

2nd ante natal today on 1st stages of labour arggggg... Il fill you all in tommorrow on how is goes. OH boss is being a total ass about giving him time off for these classes. But he is getting it off with great difficulty.

:hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohh sky man is here =] getting sky + in livingroom and in the bed room :happydance: lazyness from now on, no need to get out of bed lol [obv for DD but DP is here :blush: ] lol <3


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies,

Looks like it going to be a lovely day today so going to try and wash all my little mans clothes as got to wait for gp to ring not sure what time that will be, my dads also coming to paint my living room so i can finally get some new carpet down so looks like girls are in the garden all day playing while i help him.:thumbup:
I found something really interesting yesterday about heartburn im going to do a thread over in 3rd tri about it i was pretty amazed that gaviscon can make it worse :saywhat:

Aimee-lou coco-pops are my craving at the min with ice cold milk yummy!

Hope you all have a good day enjoying the sun xx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well it's almost 5am and I'm wide awake. Ah 4 hours sleep .. great! Autumn had the hiccups 3 times whilst I was in bed and when I just got up her butt was all the ways out to the right of my bump. Looked most odd lol.

The ball is a good idea. I have one from a couple years ago, I've been sitting on it, it's so comfortable.

*Eswift *~ I know it seems a long time but it's actually quicker than I thought it would take. The only downside is the court that covers our area is about 80 miles north of us. That's gonna be fun with a newborn!
Re weight, I'm pushing 200lbs now. I started at 157. I'm not overly worried tho as its all bump and boobs, I've put no weight on my legs/arms/butt/face at all. I've always been lucky like that with weight and carried it well. When I went to get fitted for my wedding dress, the woman looked at me and said, what are you? A size 8? I almost fell on the ground laughing, I ended up with a American 14 dress (English 10/12) Nicest complement I ever got haha.

*Aimee *~ My boobs aint leaked ... yet ... I got some of those breast pad things just in case tho.

*H702 *~ I was getting the same "caught up" feeling down below as if a foot was caught .. turned out she was head down (Has been since 28 weeks) and it was her hands down there punching me in the hoo haw lol. I don't think they will try turning up until the end, cause baby can still flip at this stage.

*Sam *~ Re pictures, you can also make an account at photobucket.com, upload them there, copy the link it gives you and then at the top of the reply box there is a button that looks like mountains/sun. Click that, paste the URL and it will dump the picture directly in to the post.
Your nursery looks great! :)

*Babylove *~ Congrats on 32 weeks :happydance:

*Lindak *~ Have fun at the class!

Ok, off to hunt the lesser spotted frosted shreddie!


----------



## eswift

Happy hunting Chaos...

Sam - the nursery looks fantastic!!

Baby.love - hope Freya eases off on the pushing below soon...

Maffie - I know the feeling about getting motivated, I've been pottering this morning; can't believe I'm still in my pj's... Best get dressed soon..

LindaK - Enjoy your classes... We're off for a trip around the ward on Sunday...

I've started with the shakes - I off to find some munchy...


----------



## aimee-lou

Arghh....just seen the time! I've been browsing ebay for bargains and just realised it's 11 o'clock!!!! :wacko:

Spoiled for choice now....not got that much to get so looking for nice cuddly toys and decorative type bits for when the Nursery is painted. I've fallen in love with ELC Blossom Farm range...it's so gorgeous and matched the farm theme we've picked for the rest. 

I really need to sort out the dining room today.....in two minds as I need to get the washing done but once that's done I may wash all the baby clothes. I'm itching to do it but hubby says it's too soon! :dohh:

Right, i'm off to get motivated!! Have a lovely day girls!


----------



## baby.love

Aimee the blossom farm range is adorable isnt it! Freya has got the blossom farm gym which we got off a carboot for £4.. Plus there are always blossom farm cuddly toys about :) I love the colours of them all and Lavender Lamb is so damn cute lol.

Well Freya is still being a good girl lol.. I have been told by my OH that i am to do nothing today and to take it easy.. I think i might be able to manage that!

Off to watch some daytime TV and nose about online.. Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon girls. Well I must have been very tired last night lol. Despite James doing a whole load of wriggling and squirming when I went to bed I was out like a light and slept til 11.10am (well with the usual hour of being awake trying to kick OH out of bed to work). Have been very bad and scoffed bourbon biscuits and a cuppa lol. Weather is absolutely gorgeous so I'm going to get as much washing done as possible today. Just watching the end of 60 minute makeover and then I'm going to stick in the first load. Must be at least 25 degrees out there already!

Sam - your nursery is beautiful! This time in 2 weeks my nursery will finally have furniture and I will hopefully have dressed it. Only 10 days til I move house thank goodness.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Sam, where u get them letters from? weve done Dexters room in that range. The pics look bloody lovely!

Baby.love same here, iv told DP that im doing sod all having a lazy day and he can run around after me all day lol


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

The sun is shining, it's soooo nice outside, shame I am stuck in this office!

The silvercross pram liner arrived today from the postie, it only cost us £16.85 in the end (instead of £40) - you got to love ebay bargains!! :happydance: Just needs a wash now and I can set up the pram :D

Had a health and safety review at work today due to being pregnant, that's it for them now until I retun to work after LO is born. Only have about 9 weeks of work left then that's it - yipee!

*Sam* - nuresery looks lovely :thumbup:

*baby.love* - congrat's on 32 weeks :hugs:

*Chaos* - really like the scrap book! :D
:shock: Pleeeease don't say its true that I will need an even bigger bra?!? I am not looking forward to 'F' sixe that's for sure. I hate looking in my draw and seeing all my nice bra's that are now far to small for me. All my nursing ones just look like dowdy sports bras; :shrug: oh well another excuse to go shop, just wish they weren't so expenisve! 

*LittleKitten* - I was also told that when I laid down or slept to try and keep on my left side too. Having said that I dunno if LO has moved since my last MW appointment so I will know more next week! Hope little James moves positions for you :flower:


----------



## jlosomerset

Afternoon girls and bumps:hugs:

Seen midwife today and baby has turned, no longer breech:happydance:

So he basically kept me awake all Monday night trying to shift himself into head down, took hours so must have been a tight squeeze!!!!

The weather is really muggy here today, have managed to do 4 loads of washing, dust, hoover and mop kitchen floor am shattered now!!!

Oh and ordered another buggy too:blush: - we have booked a holiday abroad for when lo will be 7 months and didnt want to take my big pram so have bought, after careful consideration, a Petite Star Zia, similar to Quinny Zapp but will recline and has a basket, plus you can take it as hand luggage it folds up that small:happydance: got it online for £99 including footmuff, parasol and free carriage so well happy with that.....mmm just need the baby to go in it now, lol!!!

Have a good rest of day x


----------



## littlekitten8

jlosomerset - thats fab news. 

kte - I always sleep on my left side anyway cos he hates it if I lay on my right and just pokes me til I get fed up and move.

Its so so hot here today! Just don't know what to do with myself. Have done 2 loads of washing, put away the washing from yesterday and sat and written my birth plan.


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well not fancied a nap today as too agitated. So i've cleaned the stair carpets, washed all the skirting boards and bannisters, hoovered and washed woodwork in hall and blitz the lounge. I cant believe the crumbs that had accumulated under the sofa cushions.

I cant pull the sofa back in place now so lounge looks funny :dohh:

I'm trying to decide whether to buy a Fisher-Price Precious Planet Cradle Swing as there is £40 off and I really like it. Bit extravagant at £85 but I reallyu really like it and feel a shopping spree may cheer me up!

I always try to lay on my left side too. Although baby punches lots when I do.


----------



## jlosomerset

LK - I asked midwife today about birth plan and she said to be honest we are not really doing them anymore:shrug: when I had my other 2 they were really up on doing them and used to check to make sure you had, she said that most of them go out the window anyway - perhaps she just doesnt like them herself I dont know.

Maffie, can you come round and do some of my cleaning please:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

............


----------



## jlosomerset

Ooh Maffie:hugs:

Think its a week for oh's been a pain in the backside, we had a huge falling out at car boot on Sunday (we were doing a car boot) I left him there and walked 2.5 miles home in the mid day heat!!!

Got home to a message from my friend that she had kicked out her oh after finding out he was cheating with her mate!!! The wedding had all been booked for next year too!!!

I did tell oh to pack his bags on Sunday but he is still here!!!

We are all here for you if you need to let off steam hun x x


----------



## Maffie

..............


----------



## jlosomerset

Not sticking up for the male species at all here but I do think they go through weird phases when we are pregnant, my ex was exactly the same when I was pregnant with DS1 and we did seperate for a time.

It almost feels at times that they have to do a bit of reliving their youth and they regress back to when they lived at home, or thats certainly been my experiences anyway.

Really dont think they appreciate how hard it is for us sometimes.

:hugs: x


----------



## eswift

:hugs:Oh Maffie :hugs: ~ After everything you've been through just recently with babe and OH ex I'm sure you must be feeling the pressure... OH probably just hasn't seen how strained everything has become... Sometimes they need things spelling out rather loud and slowly too... You have done so much cleaning, you really must take some you time. I know nesting is a hard instinct to fight.. In all honesty you probably would rather be doing something other than brewing on what's niggling you... How about taking some you time? instead? :shrug: Just a suggestion...:flower:

I'm beginning to get fed up of my own company, I've been cleaning, pottering zzzing till my hearts content, I've had the company of a friends daughter most of this week, but still fed up of being on my own... But I'm planning to book an appointment to get my hair done next week, I know I was whinging about being skint etc. I need to feel semi-human too... Rather than a fuzzy haired yeti who's as round as she is tall, is getting too much... At least I did colour it two weeks ago so I'm not too grey yet...

Anyway, best go check on tea; chicken casarole, yorkshire puds and mash... Smells lovely... mmmmm


----------



## Maffie

I think i'm fed up of my own company too eswift. Might go see my folks if all goes well with the growth scan and consultant on monday.


----------



## eswift

I think that sounds like a good idea, it'd give you some company, space and you time... If your parents are like mine at least one if not both of them will want to spoil you, which would give you some pampering too... Plus it'd get you out of the house... I'm sure that everything will be fine on Monday, especially if you don't over do it between now and then... Fingers and toes crossed... I can't do my eyes I get so dizzy... 

Tea was nice, apart from the yorkshire puds; my cooking is so out of practice they were flat... They're so disapointing when they're flat...


----------



## Snowy

Good afternoon ladies and bumps, hope you are all well :hugs:

Managed to achieve two things today :thumbup:

After hearing at antenatal classes that everyone was so happy with the care they were receiving from their midwife, I thought it was in mine and my babys interest to change mine. Long story but just found my midwife very rude, unhelpful and dismissive, amongst other things. After quite a few phonecalls today, just had confirmation from another surgery who are willing to take me on, and am going in tomorrow to meet my new doctor and midwife. It is such a great relief! :)

Plus found someone who is willing to be back up and take me to the hospital when the time comes should my OH not be able to get back from work in time!

So all in all a rather productive day. :happydance:

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine apparently it won't last long!


----------



## keerthy

hello all, 

Maffie :hugs:

am @ ma friends place today @ Reading... its been really hott today! errr.... probably will stay here for a few days till weekend. 

Didnt sleep well last night...... bump was tight and felt really hott!!!! and it took a while to adjust to the new bed @ their house. 
LO - has been really active since yday...... gott real bad headache!! 
Low energy levels today..... phewww!!!! 

Hows everyone doing today?????


----------



## helz81

Hi bumpkins, hope everyones good, will get up to speed in a mo but Ive gotta get this off my chest NOW.
Firstly...*30 weeks today* :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Been out with hubby and ds today, we went to Xscape and they went tobogganing on the snow slope then we went for a sneaky buffet lunch at Pizza hut Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza.
Then came back, did abit of baby blankets/towels washing then out again to my appointment with the nurse to try get the whole blood test problem sorted once and for all! Im fcking fuming!!! Turns out Ive been in need of iron tablets since June!!! This is my story,in short, of being messed around...

1. Came back from Florida in June with badly swollen ankles, saw nurse-she sent me for d-dimer blood test to rule out DVT.
2. 2 days later,recieve letter in post telling me to contact the surgery asap as my blood test showed me as d-dimer positive! Panic panic!!
3. In the end,was sent to hospital to be checked out fully and rule out a DVT, which luckily was ruled out,I was fine. But it emerged that the blood test I had done was totally pointless as pregnant women will always test positive for di-dimer wether they have DVT or not! So all that worry for nothing.
4. 2 weeks later,recieved another letter from doctors saying that on further inspection of my blood test they would like me to make appointment with a GP to disscuss it. Appointment made.
5. I went to appointment and when I walked in and told the doc I'd been asked to make the appointment to discuss my blood test results he said he didn't know why cos my bloods were fine so I'd had a wasted trip!!
6. 28weeks routine blood test by midwife done- got phonecall few days later from docs saying that results showed I need iron tablets so could I collect perscription and also they'd like me to have another blood test to check other iron levels.
7. I go to collect perscription for iron tablets- no perscription exists and no record of them phoning me to say I needed them!! Im really pissed off now. Receptionist makes me appointment with nurse to see whats going on.

So..went to see the nurse today and it turns out the doctor who turned me away telling me my bloods were ok was WRONG,:growlmad: I was low on iron back then and theyve been falling since. All this time Ive been feeling really tired and had no energy and finding breathing hard cos of that doctor!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Ive had a shot of B12 to try boost me up quickly and she perscribed me enough iron tablets to see me through the rest of my pregnancy. Feel like making a complaint.


----------



## littlekitten8

Helz - I would make a complaint. That is negligence from the GP! You poor thing. Hopefully you will start to feel better soon.


----------



## znwinnie

Helloooo ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Had my 32 week app today with (another!) midwife. (Never seen the same one twice). 
Anyway, she said the baby is burrowed right into my back and advised me to get a birthing ball in the next couple of weeks and start bouncing or I'm in for a long, hard labour:wacko:

And my OH has broken my laptop:growlmad: Am currently in the library getting my internet fix before it closes, I really don't know how I'll cope without it (sad I know), got so much I want to look for to get organised for hospital, final baby things etc. 

Hope everyone is well, and I'm not offline for too long...

Bye


----------



## Kte

I never normally had a problem lying on the left, OH sleeps on that side of the bed and I usually snuggle into him but since I have been told to do it, it is the hardest thing and now my body just aches!

I am going to start going for a little walk in the park near my house after tea / before bed. It was so warm here I tried to put a skirt on and struggled to get it over the tops of my legs. Dunno if its becase it's so warm today or if the inevitable has happened and I have put on weight but it will not do!! I feel so unfit now so I guess it's better than nothing. OH said I could go joggin with him :shock: yeah right! A walk will do ta! It's more than I usually get at the mo! 

Big :hugs: Maffie x :flower:

Congrat's on 30 weeks helz81 :D Think you should make a complaint, all the stress and messing about you have been through, not to mention the fact you have been low iron all this time! Hope the injection and tablets kick in and help you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## littlekitten8

Kte - I was thinking I might go for a walk as well but theres not really anywhere to walk around here cept to the shop. Could do with going to the cashpoint to save me doing it in the morning so may take a wander down there. 

Just ate the biggest bowl of tuna and sweetcorn pasta bake. Was soooo yummy. Couldn't even wait for it to cool down so burnt my tongue lol.


----------



## Maffie

..............


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh Maffie hunni I'm sorry. Sounds like he is being a bit of an idiot. Really dont know what to suggest hun. Who's name is the house in? Would he move out?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh my maffie!

I went through EXACLY the same the other month with DP. He was chatting to an "old school friend". He would stay on comp most nights while i was in bed!

Thankfully shes deleted him off facebook, but i know how you feel.

Im here for you x



Oh my god, im having my eyebrows waxed tomorrow first time in such a long time, there soo hairy its embarssing lol. Im quite embarssed about going to get em done because of how they look =[


----------



## pip holder

Oh Maffs :hugs: :hugs:
 Maybe this is what he needs to realise you're being serious and not just 'hormonal' :shrug::growlmad:

They just don't get it do they, you need to know YOU are his number one at the moment, not sit through a patronising chat with some dumb bint who should be backing off from your OH, innocent or not she must see that it's causing friction.

Don't twist your head further by trying to make huge decisions tonight - I know you must be shattered as you were up same as me this morning and I feel pissed with tiredness now:dohh:

Have you got anyone that can pop round to sit with you?
Want me to go and batter him for you? :hugs: :kiss:
God bloody men aaaaargh


----------



## Maffie

...........


----------



## Mumof42009

Maffie So sorry your going through this huni:hugs:, i split up with my oh over month ago due to commitment issues and he just wouldnt change even though he promised. Do what your instincts tell you to do it will be harder to leave once youve had the baby. xx:hugs:xx


----------



## dom85

Oh hun, he shouldn't be talking about your relationship to her if you're uncomfortable with it, and why should you have to speak to her so she can see what she thinks of you? It shouldn't matter what she thinks.

Do you think he will come around at all? :hugs:

Sam, your nursery looks lovely. 

Had a better day at work today, finally had a chance to sit and talk to my boss properly and he has said that it's fine for me to work from home next week and then for my maternity to start after that, so Friday will be the last day that I have to get up at 5am and get the train, wohoo! I know I'll be so much more relaxed and have more energy this way and I can keep my diabetes under much better control when I'm at home so bubs can stay where he is until 38 weeks instead of earlier.


----------



## eswift

Maffie... Sounds like you OH has his head up his arse... Oh Babe... I guess there really isn't any easy or quick solutions... What with his ex, kids and now this friend, what's with him? Where do you fit? When do you 2 have your time? I know that it's not easy when you have a past that needs to be apart of the present, but I can see where you're coming from with the issue of others coming before you... I don't think he really see's what you do, what you put up with, and how much you'd like his attention...

Maybe just maybe some space would do you both the world of good... I hope you feel better soon... You've got an awful lot on your plate at the moment without being lonely too...


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok so I think I have officially found that having a bath when I'm here on my own is not a good plan. Went to get out and really struggled and panicked a little bit lol. Finally managed to get out but won't be doing that again in a hurry. Don't know what I would have done if I couldnt get out pmsl.


----------



## StephysBump

Hi ladies, 

im new here, im due on the 7th October and would like to say congrats to u all on being pregnant. Hope everything is going well for u! Im loving it and cant wait till October comes and i can hold my 1st born little girl x x x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Stephysbump and welcome to BnB and us crazy bumpkins... also welcome to the PINK side :D


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls...

Maffie ~ Hope you have a better day today... Remember don't do too much...

Baby.love ~ Your bump is looking great...

Hi to all the new ladies...

I could easily just go back to bed, but don't have that option today... I had to prop myself up in bed last night, my hips are really achy sore again, and I ended up with heartburn each time I was on my sides... Oh well there is one thing, I only manage to stay awake until about 10ish, then my eyes close on their own...

I wonder what today's going to be like? Hope you all have a good morning, I'll catch up with you all later xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies! 

Good news to start the day, HIP grant has gone in!! Woohoo!! Not that it will actually make that much difference to our money situation at the moment but every little helps and it means that I can get those last few bits (and order the travel cot!! :thumbup:) 

How are we today ladies? I have my 31 week appointment at 930 today. Going to be asking about moving my birth to the birth centre rather than the hospital. I had a realy bad day yesterday but after a long day I don't think I actually moved in bed last night.....woke up in the same place and position I had fallen asleep in 7 hours earlier!! :lol: Keep getting cramps as well which is slightly annoying...trying to up the diary and fluid intake generally as I've been told it will help. 

Anyhoo's....I'm off to back read the last couple of days. It's been a bit manic and the chatter has over-taken me! :blush:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all.... I turned my other posts as I forgot was an open forum and anyone could read.

Just got out of bed. I look like i've done ten round with Tyson. Just having coffee and some chocolate then going to have a shower and pop to the docs to get prescription.


----------



## h702

morning all. 

maffie, i missed your other posts so not sure whats going on but hope you get it sorted and your feeling better about it today xx

got midwife apt this afternoon so will see if lil man is still breech :) 

x


----------



## MrsO29

Hiya all,

Maffie - I too have missed your posts but hope everything is ok with you.

We are good. Really busy with it being daughters first week at school. She likes it so thats a relief. Have to wait and see how she reacts next week when she starts full days!! I predict a lot of crying (from both of us!)

I seem to have my IBS back in the mornings (haven't had it for YEARS)
Also seem to be getting a few contractions here and there. I am carrying SO low everyone is commenting on it. I've looked it up though, and apparently it doesn't mean baby is likely to come any quicker :growlmad:

Anyone else starting to get a wee bit restless already?
I am only 31+2, but I feel ready now. Hopefully I go a wee bit early like with dd! She was 38 weeks.


----------



## Maffie

I kept getting tightenings through the night and pain, i'm hoping they weren't the odd contraction as it scared me to death.

I just realised i'm not going to have a birthing partner at the rate im going.... is it doable on my own?


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies, 

Maffie - hope those pains go ! and lo stays in there for a bit longer x

Had my ante natal class yesterday it was on the 1st stages of labour. I left feeling really stressed. YOu see the problem is I ideally would like to have no epidural. I have a really big fear of needles and drips and anything like that really. I usually just faint when it comes to things like that. So my dilemma is that I am afraid of the birth being to much and then also being afraid to get the epi as the midwife said that it can take up to 45 mins to administer and then you are on a drip , and also somthing put into your bladder to drain it !!! :wacko: :wacko: this has frightened the life out of me. I just pray every night that I have a great pain treshold and dont need it ! 

Hope you are all well ladies xxx


----------



## lucilou

Maffie - I missed the details but it all sounds pretty stressful - please look after yourself and your little one... you absolutely have to put yourself first just now.

Linda, I am hoping not to have an epidural too - just the idea of sticking a needle into my spine makes me feel wibbly! I reckon I'll try to do as much as I can without, and by the time (if!) I end up screaming for it, I won't care how much I don't like the idea, I'll just want to get on with it. Plenty of people get through without an epidural, I'm just hoping I can be one of them. A lady at my work who used to be a midwife says you can get through a lot by just breathing right, so I am looking into doing breathing classes - I think they run them at yoga centres and places like that.

oh well better get myself off to work... have a good day everyone.


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls

Bit sad this morning as DS1 has gone to his dads in Kent for a week he hasnt seen him since xmas. I feel like I've lost a limb!!!:cry:

Maffie, big :hugs:, sounds like a good plan to escape for a few days n give yourself time to clear your head and concentrate on you and lo.

I never had a epidural with my other 2 and am hoping to avoid one this time too, breathing right definately helps, I also have a tens machine to use, although on both occasions before I have lost patience with it when Ive got to 8cms and just used gas n air, using the Tens definately gives you something else to focus on though which I found worked for me.

Catch you all later x


----------



## Maffie

Thankfully looks like I cant have an epidural as they are risky with the meds i'm on. I wouldn;t want one. I remember when I had a lumber puncture done and I said after that no way was I having any needle stuck in my back again unless I was dying.

Just been to the doctors, my threat of reporting them to medical board for withholding prescriptions worked as ive been given lots of meds so thats me sorted for 3 weeks.

It's very hot and muggy here i'm soaked to the skin. Going to have to shower and change again at this rate.


----------



## lindak

Maffie said:


> Thankfully looks like I cant have an epidural as they are risky with the meds i'm on. I wouldn;t want one. I remember when I had a lumber puncture done and I said after that no way was I having any needle stuck in my back again unless I was dying.
> 
> Just been to the doctors, my threat of reporting them to medical board for withholding prescriptions worked as ive been given lots of meds so thats me sorted for 3 weeks.
> 
> It's very hot and muggy here i'm soaked to the skin. Going to have to shower and change again at this rate.

Glad you got your meds sorted ! 

I think some women may feel like they are dying having a baby lol I just hope im not one of them !


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi Ladies, 

Maffie - :hugs: Sorry to hear you're stressed. I've missed all the details but try to remain calm. I know when I was under stress with work I got so many cramps etc, and that was early on. Please look after yourself and LO first. :hugs: I hope you feel better. 

Linda - I am definitely avoiding the epi. I don't know why but I just think it sounds so brutal and I'm sure that with the combination of other things that are available it's perfectly do-able to avoid one. Obv if I really have to have one for a C-sec or such then I'm sure that I will have to grin and bear, but I've heard of so many people having natural births, I'm sure there's every way to avoid one. 

I'm back from my MW appointment. Everything is great. BP is 102/64 so I'm still stupidly chilled! :thumbup: Baby is head down and measuring at 32 weeks. 

I've also got to call the birth centre as the MW has said that I'm a perfect candidate, especially as I would like a water birth (Linda - with a water birth all you get is gas and air!). I'm going to call this afternoon as I will need a new booking in appointment and another set of bloods taking (yuck) but if it means that we can have the birth we want, I'll do anything! It's also closer to our house than York - everyone's a winner! :happydance: I'm so chuffed. The only thing that she flagged up was my colposcopy that I had in 2005....but I have been told by my GP that I shouldn't have had it in the first place so hopefully it will all be ok! Keep fingers crossed ladies! 

I've also done a little bit of shopping seeing as the HIP money has arrived (hubby has just told me he's using it to pay his phone bill! :dohh:)....got this for £5!!!! It's so cute and perfect.....plus hubby likes cows! 

Have a good rest of the day ladies...I'm off to make some early lunch! :coffee:


----------



## Eala

Hi girlies,

Again, sorry it's been so long since I posted. I've been a busy bee (was my final week of Uni last week!) and so I've been skimming through posts and not saying a lot :lol:

We've just finished our hypnobirthing course, and absolutely LOVED it. I am so excited about labour now! Really looking forward to it :) I'd recommend hypnobirthing to anyone, especially if you're feeling anxious about labour. I know the course isn't always an option, but it'd be worth even getting the book, and the CD too if you can (with the Rainbow Relaxation).

I'm off for another midwife appointment today, got a big question for her that I'm nervous about asking, but fingers crossed, eh? Don't want to say too much in case it all falls flat :lol: 

*hugs* to everyone who's having a time of things just now.


----------



## aimee-lou

Forgot to add pic.....:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







!B(ezyGgBmk~$(KGrHgoOKiIEjlLmVkUiBKce3+LSC!~~_35.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Its 'nice' and muggy here too. Did have the windows open but this Uni is like a building site over the summer and some nice workman has just closed the windows, which I suppose is good as there is this nasty solvent smell creeping into the office. Why can't they do it on a weekend?!?

aimee-lou - my HIP grant went in today too! Although we are in a similar situation money wise but it will still help us get a few last min things we need for the LO

:wave: welcome Stephysbump

lindak - I _really really _do not want an epidural and thankfully they are not offered at the hospital I am going to! Spines at the best of times make me cringe anyway so them attempting to stick a needle in mine is a huge no no - and the rest you mentioned has helped me feel even happier that I am not having one! 

Maffie - :hugs: I missed your posts but kind get the gist :hugs: x Great news about your meds tho :flower:

Ok, best get on with some work, catch you all later x


----------



## sam76

Morning all, how are we all today? well im off work today, as im off to Babies r us for the last bits, getting exciting now! i finish work too next thurs, so it all seem to be coming around quickly!!!! Soon we will all be Mummys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Forgot to add pic.....:dohh:

Too cute! Where did you find that? OH works for Wiseman Dairies so we have few cow related items for LO!

Naughty hubby, I wanted the money to go on LO and a haircut for me but it some of it will have to go on car tax, needs must I guess, we eneded having two cars needing to be taxed at the same time! :dohh: But we need them to get to work to earn the pennies so it's all good in the end!!

Also, if I do end up having to have c-section then I guess I will have to put on a brave face! :wacko:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Maffie- try not to stress and relax today, im glad you got your meds sorted :hugs:
Aimee-lou-Glad you got your hip through what you going to buy with it?
All your pics of your nurserys are lovely im jealous as havent got room for Adi to have a nursery so he is in with me for now im hopeing to move though in dec to a bigger house.
I had a phone call this morning at 8am ive been booked in at new hospital and have 1st appointment there next fri :happydance: im so glad its all over and i know that if anything happens (touch wood it doesnt) i can go there without any problems.
Q's for you ladies if anybody knows whats the difference between spinal and epidual? Which one do you recovery quicker from? xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to add pic.....:dohh:
> 
> Too cute! Where did you find that? OH works for Wiseman Dairies so we have few cow related items for LO!Click to expand...

If you search for Cow Mobile on ebay they're on there. It's £2.50 plus the same again for postage. 

I don't think they're too big but I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## lindak

Kte said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> lindak - I _really really _do not want an epidural and thankfully they are not offered at the hospital I am going to! Spines at the best of times make me cringe anyway so them attempting to stick a needle in mine is a huge no no - and the rest you mentioned has helped me feel even happier that I am not having one!
> 
> 
> x

It has got me thinking aswell ! And I dont think it is an option for me now. But now my worry is that I cant deal with the pain! I really need to get a handle on my fear at the moment because I really dont want to freak out because I know that is going ot make the whole situation worse. I also think that there are so many women that do it without the epi so I am fit and healthy so I pray I am able to do it without epi and just use gas and air !


----------



## Maffie

I think it's the fear of not knowing how bad the pain is that makes it worse for me. After an accident I had my whole knee reconstructed and I remember the agony I was in, after it happened and after all the surgeries and I think to myself that went on for weeks at intense pain with months at uncomfortable pain. I keep reminding myself that labour may bring intense pain but it wont go on for weeks and weeks. I think once we know what the pains are like we'll deal with them. Its the not knowing.


----------



## lindak

Maffie said:


> I think it's the fear of not knowing how bad the pain is that makes it worse for me. After an accident I had my whole knee reconstructed and I remember the agony I was in, after it happened and after all the surgeries and I think to myself that went on for weeks at intense pain with months at uncomfortable pain. I keep reminding myself that labour may bring intense pain but it wont go on for weeks and weeks. I think once we know what the pains are like we'll deal with them. Its the not knowing.

That is it in a nutshell its the not knowing. My friend said that if they could tell you how long it would go on for you could deal with it ... And she reckons the reason people have epi's is because they think ahead and not knowing how long they are gonna feel the pain for ! At the end of the day I just need to get my head around the fact that I have to do this there is no option and that every hour or so it goes on means I am nearer to meeting my little boy !


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok difference between a spinal and an epidural. Spinal anaesthesia is an injection of local anaesthetic into the spine. Uses the same needle but the needle is then removed and the local works for a certain amount of time (usually 4-6 hours) and then wears off. Quick to recover from as obviously you then regain the feeling below where you were numb from the spinal.

Epidural - started off the same way as a spinal but a small catheter is left in the spinal space and a continuous trickle of local anaesthetic is pushed in by a little pump. This can be topped up if its not working well enough. Lasts as long as the epidural is used for. Usually left in for approx 24 hours after a caesarian and requires a catheter into the bladder to drain urine as you won't be able to pee. Once epidural catheter is removed takes roughly same time as spinal to wear off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## aimee-lou

I've been told to expect 24 hours, hope for 6 hours and see what you get! :wacko:
Not much help I know but I'm a definite 'expect the worst' kind of girl.


----------



## Maffie

Dont epi's make the labour longer as well? I just want to be as mobile as possible as I find moving helps me take mind off pain. I'd hate to be lying on a bed just willing the hours by.


----------



## littlekitten8

It depends. Sometimes an epi can make the labour longer but sometimes it actually helps as the woman then relaxes and lets her body do the work. I don't want an epidural cos I reacted really badly to a lumbar puncture and don't want to risk the same reaction to this. Plus I want to be mobile for the labour to try and get him out quicker!


----------



## Maffie

littlekitten8 said:


> It depends. Sometimes an epi can make the labour longer but sometimes it actually helps as the woman then relaxes and lets her body do the work. I don't want an epidural cos I reacted really badly to a lumbar puncture and don't want to risk the same reaction to this. Plus I want to be mobile for the labour to try and get him out quicker!

It was having a lumber done that put me off. I had weird tingling in my legs and had to stay lying down for a day.


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks Littlekitten :hugs:
On my birth plan i put down spinal im unsure what i had last 2 times with dd's (oldest i had general), i have back problems due to an rta when i was younger and they have problems finding the space in my spine for the needle to go. I want to try be up and about as soon as i can as felt this helped me recover quicker last time.


----------



## littlekitten8

I have scoliosis so they also have problems finding the space with me. When I had my LP they punctured the dura and so I couldnt sit up more than 10degrees for 2 weeks.


----------



## Kte

Ouch :wacko: & *cringe*!

I'm currently in the mind set of, yes there will be lots of pain but I have just got to get on with it!! 

I am hopeing that my breathing and gas and air will surfice! Also I would rather be mobile if I can be.


----------



## littlekitten8

I've got yet another nosebleed. Getting me down now :(


----------



## aimee-lou

I want to be active and spend as much time in the water as possible. I'm also really reactive to painkillers like paracetamol etc (only take one for migraines etc) so I'm hoping that gas and air will be like heaven......my friend gave birth to an 11lb boy last year using only gas and air....granted she went through 3 canisters and her face went numb but she said it was ace!! :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

LK do you know whats causing the nosebleeds hun?


----------



## Chaos

OMG I hate my world right now!!! I was just nearly finishing a long catch up post and closed the wrong tab and lost it all GRRRRR!!!

Ok, breath. Annnnnnnnnnd start again!

So my sister has got her A level results today and has got in to Uni! Very proud :)

Also ... 34 Weeks today!!!! It's going by SO fast now, it's scary to think that she could be here anytime in the next 6 weeks :shock:

Today I also have an OB check up at 4. I think it moved to weekly checkups after this.

*Kte *~ Yup a whole size bigger! I went to get nursing bras yesterday but they didn't go big enough haha. I decided to wait and get them when my milk comes in and just got a couple of normal 10 dollar bras to last me till then.

*Jlo *~ Yay for butt up babies! :)

*LK *~ Thats funny cause Autumn LOVES my right side, its very rare she's on the left.

*Maffie *~ I take it you've editied the ..... posts. I get the jist that the OH is being a penis face. Sorry :( :hugs: Tell him he needs to NOT be pissing off a message board of pregnant females!
Re no birthing partner, I think so, you'll have the support of the MWs and nurses :) 

*Snowy *~ Glad you could change Drs/MW's 

*Helz *~ Congrats on 30 weeks! :happydance: I would totally make a complaint btw, what arses.

*Znwinnie *~ Ack, make him buy you a new one!

*Stephysbump *~ Welcome to the thread!!

*Lindak *~ You need to read the book I posted the other day about birthing and fears and how fears make it more painful and it gives you ways to help that etc, its such an excellent book .. I can't remember who on the thread ordered it now and they really liked it (prengnant brain!!!)

OK I gotta run, busy day! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## littlekitten8

Maffie - I have no idea whats causing them. Mentioned them to my GP who checked my clotting but it was fine. They just make me feel so rotten. Have a headache and pressure behind my eyes. Its finally stopped after 30 mins so now I feel a bit sicky from the blood going down my throat.


----------



## Maffie

Sounds horrid LK. I find head and forehead massages good for pressure.

Chaos yeah he has drove me bonkers and beyond but we are trying to work on it. So might be able to sort it :shrug:


----------



## h702

i really dont want an epidural, hoping gas and air and the injections will be enough. Saying that the hospital keep worrying me saying there is a higher chance i will need a c-section due to being induced and if that is the case i will have to have either that or more likely a spinal :( think its safe to take those raspberry teal leaf tablets things a day or two before im due to be induced? will be around 38 weeks ish ? 

well im off to midwife soon so see you all tomorrow x


----------



## littlekitten8

h702 - Im sure its safe to take the raspberry tea leaf things. Good luck with the midwife x


----------



## Kte

Chaos - Congrats on 34 weeks! :D & well done for your sis too, bet she is super happy :)

I think it was this book Hypnobirthing-Natural-Approach-Comfortable-Birthing I saved it in my Amazon wish list as I was thinking about getting it with my HIP money, I totally forgot! It's the one with the evil looking baby on the front right?!?


----------



## eswift

Coor you've all been really busy...

I've ordered a TENs Machine yesterday from ebay, (my sister is paying for it £35 including postage) I borrowed one off a friend all them years ago, found it a god send... I've no hesitation to use one again this time around. I was able to stay mobile during the entire birth and didn't really need/use any other pain relief.. I was reading that as long as you use it from the start it'll really help ease the contraction pains. I was terrified of having an epidural last time and even being older this time about I still don't want one... After the effect of the gas & air last time (It really dried my mouth out & I ended up drinking a full jug of water to try freshing my mouth up) I've already told OH I really don't want it even offered this time...

I've really found the Hypnobirthing book a really positive read... It's a mind over matter concept, having faith in your body to do what it naturally wants to do, seeing birth as a positive natural process rather than fearing the birth. Allowing you body to do what it should do at it's own pace. Breathing through the whole experience in controlled relaxed manner... I've enjoyed reading it...

I really don't think there is a wrong or right choice where birthing is concerned... It all about having having an open mind and doing what you feel needs to be done at the time... Each and every birth is different, as is each and every pregnancy and person... No one should tell you what to do to suit you... I do feel that having some faith in our own abilities will help...

Maffie ~ I hope you're having a good day...

Chaos ~ Not long now!?! I'm getting so ready to finish work too...


----------



## littlekitten8

I have a TENS machine too. OH's mum bought one for his sister who had her baby on Thursday so she is buying new pads for it and giving it to me. Hoping to get away with just using this and gas and air. Anxiously waiting for the results of my growth scan on Tuesday to see if he is still transverse and whether he is growing properly cos this is the stage that I started to slow off with my growth. Also get to find out whether there really is a problem with his femur growth or whether it was the idiot sonographer.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv had my eyebrows done.. ouchiiieeeeeeeeeeeee


just painted my nails bright blue lol looking forward to tomorrow but dreading it too lol


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im having an epidural :blush: hopefully.

Had a 5day labour with DD, so glad i had the epi in the end, and things went wrong at pushing stage so im just grateful i couldnt feel anything :haha: lol.

This time i want to stay at home for as long as i can manage and then go hospital for my epi :thumbup: , but im probs going to be induced early :happydance:


----------



## Chaos

Kte said:


> I think it was this book Hypnobirthing-Natural-Approach-Comfortable-Birthing I saved it in my Amazon wish list as I was thinking about getting it with my HIP money, I totally forgot! It's the one with the evil looking baby on the front right?!?

Yes that's it! Evil baby hahaha. I swear, that picture just freaks me out, its the eyes!!!



eswift said:


> I've really found the Hypnobirthing book a really positive read... It's a mind over matter concept, having faith in your body to do what it naturally wants to do, seeing birth as a positive natural process rather than fearing the birth. Allowing you body to do what it should do at it's own pace. Breathing through the whole experience in controlled relaxed manner... I've enjoyed reading it...

Yep, I love it also. It is really common sense, but until someone spells it out to you, you don't get that "AH HA!" moment. It's making me feel really positive about the birth :)


----------



## Maffie

LK were the femurs measuring long or short? At 20 weeks mine were measuring at 19+5 where as rest of baby was measuring 20+2 they said a few days difference was fine. 

Tens machine I NEED one! Was going to hire from the hospital but its the same price as buying one. Will have a look on ebay when i'm looking for a birthing ball.

Having a relax now. Just finished washing all the lounge down, dust everywhere yuk! just cleaned the bathroom and the toilet too. Washing is hung out so now time to chill and have a mars bar.

Just wish upstairs looked as clean as downstairs. :shrug:


----------



## lindak

Chaos said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> I think it was this book Hypnobirthing-Natural-Approach-Comfortable-Birthing I saved it in my Amazon wish list as I was thinking about getting it with my HIP money, I totally forgot! It's the one with the evil looking baby on the front right?!?
> 
> Yes that's it! Evil baby hahaha. I swear, that picture just freaks me out, its the eyes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> eswift said:
> 
> 
> I've really found the Hypnobirthing book a really positive read... It's a mind over matter concept, having faith in your body to do what it naturally wants to do, seeing birth as a positive natural process rather than fearing the birth. Allowing you body to do what it should do at it's own pace. Breathing through the whole experience in controlled relaxed manner... I've enjoyed reading it...Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I love it also. It is really common sense, but until someone spells it out to you, you don't get that "AH HA!" moment. It's making me feel really positive about the birth :)Click to expand...

Just bought it should have it in a couple of day ! Thanks ladies x


----------



## littlekitten8

His femurs had been measuring at 50th centile and then suddenly were measuring at less than 3rd centile.


----------



## eswift

Littlekitten - hmm that doesn't sound right, hope the growth scan shows everythings fine... Seems a wierd drop...

Maffie - Thought you were suppose to be taking it easy???? How much have you done? I worked over time today finished after 12ish, went and got my hair chopped... Been told I need to go back and see the hair dresser in 6 weeks ready for babe's arrival and she'll give it another good going through... Grabbed lunch and then came home for a nap... Happy shopping for your Ten's machine, and ball... 

I'd be lucky if I caught any zzz's my bump is so solid and huge at the moment... Feel as through babe's kicking me out of my own body?!?! Please help!?!?

Lindak - I hope you too enjoy the book too...


----------



## littlekitten8

eswift - he rushed through the femur measurements so I'm hoping it was just his cock up. My bump is also rock solid. Feel like I cant possibly stretch any further, cant bend down or do anything. I have been trying Maffie's suggestions to get him to move which gives him a little more room and does make me a tiny bit more comfy for a few mins.


----------



## cloud9mummy

little kitten it sounds like the sonographer did just rush them. my little one's femurs are measuring in the 3rd centile but they have been picked up since the 20 week scan. you would have expected them to refer you to obstetrician to explain it though if it suggested anything?

maffie i missed your posts - i hope things get better at home xx

we went in for a scan today - always seems to be something worrying. anyway have been booked in for TORCH panel, GTT and full blood group tests on monday morning to see if can find out why i have too much amniotic fluid. and got another scan in 2 weeks to check on little kai. he's getting all nutrition he needs though apparently so that's one good thing. i found that i spend hours trying to analyse what they the consultant really means! he mentioned again that i will probably need a caesarian but that they want him to stay in as long as possible to give his lungs time to grow as they seem a little small. do you think that might mean that they could book me in for a caesarian on my due date rather than the usual week before? he also said he has a contour line on his stomach. when i asked what that means he said he didn't know really but it could be cos his ribs are small :S really worried about my little man


----------



## Maffie

I guess I did alot today but oh is cooking dinner so I am sat not doing anything now.


----------



## littlekitten8

Cloud9mummy - They don't think about how much these things worry us before they say them do they? I am already under a consultant anyway and they just said they would check the measurements at my next growth scan next week. I'm not too concerned though because I'm sure if there was a problem the measurements would always have been small not just suddenly dropped off. All the rest of his measurements are on the 50th centile or near as damn it.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

has anyone else came out in major spots? im covered in them all over my forehead and eyebrows, really bad. Just like loads of bumps =[


----------



## Kte

Just popped in for a quick update before bed time, its funny to go to bed so early but they won't last once LO is here so I had best make the most of them! Not that I sleep all the way through anyway. I think LO is trying to change positions, which is good, but very uncomfy! 

:hugs: cloud9mummy 

TaylorsMummy - nope, hope they go away for you :flower:

Speak to you all tomorrow, hope all have a good evening


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

thanks kte =[

Even my 8yr old neice went to her mum after i left "did you see the spots!!".. how embarssing! iv got my bros wedding tomorrow, im so embarssed =[ need a fringe


----------



## eswift

xTaylorsMummy ~ I'm sure that the spots will go once babe arrives, go enjoy your Brothers wedding tomorrow. I'm sure hopefully it will be a wonderful day...

Littlekitten ~ The more you say about the scan, it does sound as though it's probably been an oversight as the scan was rushed...

Cloud9Mummy ~ I hope all the testing goes well...

Kte ~ I know the feeling about sleep, and waking all night... It doesn't ease the tiredness so much, gets us into practice for when babe first arrives as sleep will be a luxury we'll all just have to wait for...

Maffie ~ I hope tea was wonderful... Sounds as though OH is trying (I know at the moment they're very trying lol...) My OH has just told me that he's on long shifts all next week, oh well guess I'll be on my own even longer... But I really shouldn't moan as we really could do with the money at the moment...

Good Morning All...

Golly it's so dark & wet... Urgh, can't I just do about turn and go back to bed??? Only today and tomorrow, then I off on Sunday!?! Must remember to look at the rota for next week...

Hope you all try to take it easy today... I know it's easier said then done...

My bump is still solid, had to laugh last night dog woke me up at 2.30 ish. I went to the loo and back to bed; he snuggled straight up to my hip that was so sore and slept there until my alarm went off. He's warmed my hip up nicely and do you know it doesn't hurt as much as it did at 2.30 ish... Guess he knows more that I think... Maybe I should lie him across my bump tonight? LOL 

I have started to use the cococream on my bump, I'm hooping it'll encourage my skin to give a little more, as some of my old stretch marks are starting to turn pink... Can't help but to try???

Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, my cat kept poking my belly in the night with her paw :wacko: so disturbed my sleep somewhat. Woke up with bad backache but think that was from keep waking with a very full bladder.

Need to collect meds from pharmacy today and then the worlds my oyster. OH said he should finish work at lunch if things go smoothly so we could get some time together. We chatted last night and we made up. I think we just need to keep talking. 

I think we both need to remember the massive stress we've been under this year. Need to sort some of my stuff out to sell to generate some more cash. I think that might be todays job. I've already got out a some new clothes, mat bras and some tankinis for selling. I'd better photograph them later.

Cloud9mummy :hugs: hospitals can be rubbish at explaining themselves.


----------



## sam76

Morning All well thankgod its Friday!!! been a long week, looking forward to the weekend!! no work!!! ha ha. Next wk only in work till Thurs!!! then my maternity leave kicks in!! yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, have a great day all xxxxxx


----------



## h702

morning all

maffie glad you have made up, now is the time you need each other x

well everything was fine at midwife but he is still breech, she said if they are going to turn him they would prob do it at about 36 weeks, Hopefully he will turn himself before then. Been trying to sit leaning forward but its not very comfy! 

Have a good day everyone, im starting to feel bit dizzy and sick so might leave the computer for a bit x


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies !! Im 31wks today yeyyyy :happydance: :happydance:

Had a rubbish sleep last night ! Im really tired and I am having some friends over tonight which I could do without. Im starting to get some odd feelings in my tummy. I cant really explain them , there like some parts of my bump are sore if the makes sense ? Maybe its because there is less and less room in there for my little man ?

Hope you are all ok this morning and have a lovely day xxxx

I have attached my bump pics !
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0161 (Small).jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 1









DSCN0162 (Small).jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

So much for the :sleep: I was actually having one of the best nights sleeps I have had in such a long time but Smokey (my youngest mog) decided to wake up at 12. She tries to get out of the kitchen by pawing the door so we have to shut it with a scalf, so basically the door just bangs. I told her off but then she must have got bored and started again 12.30! Then all I could hear was next door, he has music on (or sometimes it's war films) so all I could hear was the drum beat and it was driving me mad. Typical!

LO was spinning around last night like they were in a spin cycle in the washing machine, then they suddely stopped and I couldn't feel anything which got me worried, I thought they might of got caught up in the cord or something, so I was then laying there prodding my bump and moving positions until I got a response!! 

Lovely bump pics Lindak & happy 31 weeks :D - my bump seems to have gone softer at the moment :wacko: I'm not sure why, I just feel like I look like I have eaten all the pies again!

Good to hear things are on the mend for you Maffie :flower: 

Enjoy the wedding TaylorsMummy - just try and ignore your spots for today, don't let them get you down, easier said than done I know.

h702 - glad the appointment went well. At least there is still time for your LO to move into a better position.

Well, I'm off. I wish I could have a cuppa but there is no milk at work and the shop has non left either! :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

I think we ahve a long way to go. It's easy to forget about each other when so much else is going on.

Think we are off swimming this afternoon :happydance: hope oh does get out of work early.

Linda your bump is lovely, very neat.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I have some good news girls. Was sat on the sofa last night with my arm across the top of my bump....and realised there was a hard lump in the middle of the top of my bump....James has turned!! :happydance: All night and this morning he has been really active and wriggling about much lower down. No clue whether he is breech or head down but hey I'm just happy to be more comfortable for now! So we will see how long it lasts. 

Didn't sleep very well. Had a horrible headache and stabbing pains in my right eye. Still have the headache this morning so I'm giving it an hour and then I'm off on a paracetamol hunt. I hate taking tablets but as DSS will be here in about 3 hours I need to be on top form cos OH is working so its just me.


----------



## Eala

LK - that's fab that James has turned :)

Maffie - enjoy your swim later!

Hope everyone else is having a good day :)

I'm over the moon, just passed my driving test! :) It's been a long time coming :rofl: I'm just so pleased, this makes things SO much easier for when LO arrives!

Had a mw appointment and growth scan yesterday. Everything checked out fine, which was a huge relief. LO has turned, and was firmly head down, which is fabby! Had bloods taken for a FBC, as I've been having the odd dizzy spell, and they just want to make sure that my iron levels are ok. Got a cute scan pic where LO almost looks like she's got both hands against her cheek (cartoon-style "sleeping", if you know what I mean!) so will try and add them if I can get my scanner to work :lol:

:hugs: to anyone who's not feeling so great.


----------



## florabean1981

jesus ladies, it's just taken me ages to catch up on all the posts!!!!!

I'm 33 weeks today. 7 weeks (or 49 days) to go. :) Getting scared about labour now, but can't wait to meet my little man-child!

Had my last day at work on wednesday, which was kinda sad. I mean, thankgod I dont have to do anymore 12 hr shifts etc, but at the same time, I'm gonna miss everyone & stuff. They got me a nice card & a whole bunch of pampering products for me, like salt scrubs, face masks, cocoa butter baby oil (smells lush!), moisterisers, choccies & a bottle of wine for my OH, which I thought was quite sweet of them. :)
Am now on 22 days annual leave (altho I have said to them, that if they're short staffed, I dont mind popping in & covering shifts for a couple of hours if they're desperate & also coz it's handy for the extra cash too, lol) then my leave runs straight into my maternity leave which starts mid sept. I am *SO* not looking forwared to giving up my wages & only living on the lousy £123.06p per week that the maternity allowance gives me. Really need to get my finger out nonce bubs is here & apply for tax credits etc otherwsie my poor OH is gonna have to work all the hours god sends in order for us to live the way we like to live!

:hugs: to all those who need them & :hi: to any newbies to the thread. :)

Question:
Who's planning on giving birth at home, a water birth, a c-section, at a hospital, or at a midwife lead maternity unit??? 
My MW keeps asking me & I'm so clueless!!!! Right now it's been suggested that I have my baby at the new big QA hospital in Portsmouth due to my asthma & iron levels, but I'd kinda prefer to have him at the local midwife led unit, which is literally just round the corner from where I live & is also where my own midwife is based so it already feels familiar & comfy there, if that makes sense...

Anyway, as they say, TGI Friday today- happy weekend everyone! :)


----------



## florabean1981

ooohhh, congrats on passing your driving test Eala! :) I still haven't passed mine. In my last test I had 1 major & 17 minors, lol. Think I'm a long way off from passing- I just hate driving & have no passion for it, therefore dont care about concentrating or anything. That combined with pregnancy brain just doesn't seem to work, hehe! :rofl:


----------



## littlekitten8

florabean - I don't have a choice. Cos of all the complications I've had I have to give birth at the consultant led unit. Hoping now that James has turned I will be allowed to give birth naturally. So fingers crossed that he stays turned and that he is head down rather than breech.


----------



## Maffie

LK I hope your head clears soon. Flora ive been told I have no option have to give birth at hospital due to quite a few things but asthma being one of them.

Just used some veet in shower stuff and ouch it stung. Never used to :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Eala...well done on passing the test! I can barely fit behind the wheel nowadays so that's a real acheivement!!! :thumbup:

Congrats LK on James turning too....now get used to him taking up residence under your ribs! :wacko:

Well I'm p****d off! I was so happy yesterday that we would be able to go to the birth centre. I've booked us in for our booking in app with them next wednesday...not used to such efficiency, at York everything has a 3 weeks wait! So happy but I had a sneaky feeling that something would put a large spanner in the works! I called the Dr's to get my blood results as the MW didn't have them. Dr called me this morning and tells me that my blood count is 1 point below normal and I will need 3 tablets a day! I'm sooo annoyed. I feel fine, I'm eating like a horse and not overly tired...yet I will have to take 3 tabs a day and may not be able to go to the birth centre. 

To answer your question florabean, I really have my heart set on a water birth and up til now it seemed like a real possibility in a midwife led birth centre......does anyone know if this aneamia will jeopardise this? It's 1 point and when I had my bloods done I will freely admit that I hadn't been eating properly. We're off into town today to buy brocolli in the bucket loads as well as dried fruit and all sorts of iron rich foods in an attempt to make sure that my bloods next week do NOT show it! It's not on my pregnancy notes so hubby and I have said we'll let them judge (They only have my name and tel. number so no way they will be able to see my patient record before next week!) 

Keep fingers crossed girls......I'm going to be grumpy for the next 8 weeks if this gets scuppered! :cry:


----------



## Kte

florabean - I am planning on going to the Mother and Baby unit at my local hospital. Its the closes place to me and I feel really happy there, I have had good experiences when I have been in for my scans and that is where my MW is based too, although I doubt LO's arrival with match her shift! I don't fancy a home birth or get my hopes up for a water birth for it not to happen. Plus, I will feel better knowing I am in the hospital if there are any complications.

Fingers & toes crossed for you aimee-lou

Congrats Eala on passing your driving test!


----------



## eswift

Hello Ladies....

Maffie ~ I'm so pleased that you and OH have had a good chat, it sounds like you're both at least on the right path and same wave length... We're all going through different stresses etc and the closure we get to the birth I'm sure things sometime seem to appear worse than they really are... Hopefully some quality time together will really help you both...

Littlekitten ~ Hope your headache eases soon...

Eala ~ Congratulations on passing your driving test... I really enjoyed the freedom it gave me...

aimee-lou ~ Sorry to hear that you now have issues with your bloods, hopefullly taking the tablets over the next few weeks will bring your level up so you can still have the birth that you'd like. Try to stay hopeful...

Florabean ~ I'm going to the local hospital, not really thought about water birth etc... I'll be glad to just make it to the hospital... I'm fed up with people telling me your 2nd labours generally quicker than 1st... Although I'm hoping deep down it's true... I'm sure everything will be fine... The local hospital here is currently just mw ran. All Dr's, special care baby unit & childrens ward is through at a larger town... But from my house it about an hour away... Where as the local hopital is about 30 mins. As last time labour was 36 mins, I'll be happy just to get there and not have babe in the footwell of the car... lol... I really just don't want a home birth, although mw was trying to push me into one... OH agrees with me, so at least we're singing from the same song sheet... We've got 2 cats & a dog; could you imagine trying to keep all them heads away??? 

My initial anxieties have eased somewhat where the birth is concerned; we'll be fine either way... No choice but to go with the flow... You know what they say, even the best made plans are subject to change... I've not sat down and written a birthing plan, didn't have time to even look at it last time... lol but I have drumbed certain things into OH time and time again... I'm always hopefully he'll at least remember something lol...


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh Im feeling absolutely rotten. Not only has my headache not gone away but I now feel superbly sick and my tummy hurts and I feel fevery. Would just like to curl up in a little ball and feel sorry for myself but I can't cos DSS will be here in about an hour and I have to walk the mile down to fetch him and the mile back again.


----------



## florabean1981

I hope you start to feel better soon LK & that your DSS is well behaved around you & wont make you feel worse. :hugs:


----------



## Kaites

Hey ladies!
I haven't posted here in ages but thought I'd pop in and say hi and see what the other October mums are up to :)

Littlekitten- I hope the next sonographer does a better job measuring the femur. I go for growth scans every 2 weeks and have noticed that some are more thorough than others, taking multiple measurements and averaging them. I've had a few scans where they haven't been too exact in where they place the cursors for the measurements and it always looks like she's growing out of proportion.

Eala- congrats on the driving test and hope you post your ultrasound pic later. Our little girls are due on the same day :)

Florabean- I'm stuck delivery in a special room in the hospital :( I wanted a water birth but our baby has lung issues so I'm going to be in a high risk delivery room and she'll be whisked away to the NICU right after birth for x-rays and possibly resuscitation. So much for the ideal birth where the baby is placed on your chest and you get to bond right away... 

I just finished writing a letter to my employer letting them know when I'm starting mat leave :happydance: I'm going to try to make it another 4 weeks so that I have maximum time off with LO. The neonatologist thinks she'll be in the NICU for about a month, so the more time I can work before she gets here, the more time I'll still have with her at home once she's finally out of the hospital :D I can't wait :dance:

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay got the midwife to check James's position when she was here doing my BP....and he is head down! Finally!


----------



## helz81

Hi ladies and bumps
Not on much at the mo,had a busy few days seeing friends, still feeling abit wiped out despite taking the iron tablets. The b12 injection boosted me abit but I seem to be falling again if that makes sense. Feeling abit miffed at my dad again too..he's had my daughter over to his place in Spain for a fortnight,they flew back this aft, on their way back from airport now...daughter had the runs and sickness bug a few days agoand according to her my dad had it just last night..and feels its quite ok to bring his germs here to me for me to possibly catch!!! :growlmad: WHY IS MY DAD SO BLOODY THICK SKINNED!!! :growlmad: Well,me and OH have decided,he HAS to go,has to get his own place..were having the chat with him tommorow.
Everyone seems to be having problems of one kind or another just now.. :hugs: to us all! xxxx


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls!

I've decided I really really really hate morning sickness... I'm still struggling with getting out of my bed on a morning anyway, which is so not me without the hinderance of bloody morning sickness... I thought it had gone, really truely I did. Been quite ish for about a week... Until yesterday - guess it had me in a false sense of security... Oh well... No rest for the wicked... Time to get ready for work...

Hope you all have a good day... Forecast for today should be nice, turning Sunday back to the rain... typical...


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies, 

eswift - sorry your MS is still hanging around :hugs:

helz - I hope that you're ok. There seems to be a bug going around at the moment and I'm petrified that hubby is going to bring it home from work (bus driving means you catch everything!!) 

How are we all today? I'm up very early this morning. Hubby had to leave early to get some fuel so guess who's up too! I've also got a little bit of discomfort as I appear to have developed a rather large hole in one of my back teeth. It's funny though, it's not toothache, it's just where it's rubbing. :nope: Will have to put up with it til Monday then call the access centre as I don't have a dentist - does anyone these days? Rather embarrassingly I've not been to the dentist in 8 years so I may have some grovelling to do! :dohh: I'm assuming that when they say free dental treatment they actually mean the NHS charges (which are pretty cheap). 

Hope we're ok - I've got a few errands to do today...few bits and bobs to go into the post etc, and I'm waiting on a few things arriving from ebay. My Lindam Day and Night arrived yesterday...it's massive but I'm so impressed! Bargain at £11.50 incl postage!! :happydance:

Best be off....not sure what to do but I've got a real urge to do stuff today! :dohh: It's 6am, I really should get some more sleep! :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Well oh finished work early and we went swimming. Was lovely to get out, I discovered it was hard to swim and stopping was harder because I struggled to put feet down :rofl: Pool was packed with rude kids :shrug: Went out for food afterwards and was lovely to have some us time.

I have noticed baby moved much less if ive been active. Does anyone else have this? I wasn't until I was lying down and chiling watching tv that I ot well and truely booted.


----------



## sam76

Morning all hope we are all well. what a lovely day!!! going to go shopping for a few bits then have a nice relaxing afternoon, also im so looking forward to the X Factor tonight!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning all :hugs:

Been feeling rough since yesterday having few pains, rang hospital and told me to rest and see what happens if they get worse or have any bleeding ive got to go in asap. I feel a bit better this morning still in pain but its bearable just hope he hangs in there a few more weeks or at least until i get steriods.
q's for you all when your baby kicks and moves do you find it painful? When my little man kicks it hurts so much like the inside of my stomach is being ripped out. I dont remember it hurting this much when i was having the girls.
Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Eala

Eswift, Helz and Mumof4 - hope you all feel better today :hugs:

Maffie - I've noticed the same thing about LO moving. I do still get wriggles a bit I'm moving about, but she's much more active when I'm quiet. I read somewhere that it can be because your movements are rocking the baby to sleep? And then when you stop, they wake up! I've seen me lying in bed, jiggling slightly to try and "rock" her back to sleep again :lol:

Aimee-Lou - sorry to hear about the hole in your tooth! I was the same with dentists until recently, but my problem is that my dentist is a private one! I really need to get a veneer repaired, but even with our insurance, we have to pay the charges up-front and then claim it back (which can take a while) and it's just a bit much to afford right now. Urgh, dentists! Go you on another Ebay bargain though, that's fabby!

We're off out now to MOT the motorbike - well, DH is riding the bike and I'm following in the car going "OMG OMG OMG...." :rofl: Catch up with you all later :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv been having some watery yellow non-smelling discharge, any idea what it could be? could it be waters?


----------



## florabean1981

Mumof42009: sometimes, when my little boy moves, it kinda resembles what I imagine being scratched on the inside would feel like. It doesn't 'hurt' as such, but it's certainly not comfortable either. Also, when he kicks up under my ribs feels unpleasant too.

TaylorsMummy: not sure what the leaking could be. Could just be an increase in discharge, or the beginnings of an infection, or it could be your waters leaking, or even little bits of your plug??? Probably best to call your midwife/doctor & get checked out to be safe.

Hope everyone else is feeling well. I've come down with a cough- feel perfectly well, but the coughing is making what's left of my tummy muscles really ache, lol. Going out for an indian meal tonight with my OH's work collegues, so I'm looking forward to that. Then going to see my mum in Dorset on sunday while my OH is diving in weymouth. Saves me sitting at home on my own. Only 4 days into my leave & I'm already bored!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. I'm exhausted already! Have DSS on my own today so we've been on the go since 7.45am. We have walked to the park and then gone to Co-Op to get milk and bread and a few bits. And of course he wanted to go on the swings so I had to lift him into the swing and hes not exactly small for 2 years old. Think I've slightly overdone it. Had to giggle on the way home though cos I got tooted by a lorry driver pmsl. And he waved at me! 

Taylorsmummy - Could be your plug but I would phone the midwife and get yourself checked out. I had something similar and they made me go to DAU in case it was my waters.

Mumof4 - hope you are feeling a bit better today. Alot of James's kicks now hurt. Think hes rapidly running out of room (had a small womb pre-pregnancy) and so when he moves its starting to get really sore. I also feel bruised from where the midwife was palpating his head yesterday. She was almost like pinching his head between her fingers! Ouch!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

Hope we're all ok. 

I've just got back from town and just wanted to share my latest bargain. Got 2x 3-6 month unisex baby vests for £1 in help the aged. They've got sheep on them.....i love sheep! :happydance::blush: 

I've also cleaned the bathroom and now I'm thinking of getting the ironing board out. I also have the washing up to do before hubby gets home about about 2pm.....should really get off here! :blush:

Have a good saturday my lovelies! Take it easy, relax and enjoy the last of the nice weather. It would seem that as the swallows have all gone and the leaves are already turning in my garden that we're well and truly headed towards Autumn - which means babies will be here before we can blink!! Exciting but scary! 

Take care everyone and look after yourselves xx:hugs:


----------



## eswift

Afternoon All...

Maffie ~ I have found that babe is quiter when I'm moving about; however when I stop it's a different story... I've got a right proper fidget!

Mumof4 ~ I think babe is sat somewhere up near my ribs at the moment, and boy does it hurt when they put the boot in. Certainly make me take a breath in... Sometimes stops me in my tracks...

Eala ~ Hope the bike passes no probs...

Aimee-Lou ~ When I went to the dentist, I ended up having the tooth removed; thank goodness I had the mat card as it didn't cost me a penny. Even though my dentist is a private one they do honour the exemption card...

Thanks for all your well wishes and hugs... Feeling loads better, although I'm shattered and uncomfy. Think I've been on my feet too long today as they are really achy now...

Talk about turning red, I walked straight into my boss today(or was it he that walked straight into me?) ; I totally didn't see him. I ended up in fits of giggles, with an arm full of mail, with my other arm holding on to boss... He was rather sweet and took it all in good taste; guess he had no choice when all the lads started to take the micky... Boss did catch me later to make sure I hadn't hurt myself or my bump, aww bless him... All I could do was laugh and turn red...

hehehehe trust me...


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo I'm so cross. Was sat at the table eating lunch with DSS and got stung on my toe by a bloody wasp! Gosh does it hurt. Squished it with a shoe. I'm just glad it stung me rather than DSS cos a 2 year old can't really understand that it will stop hurting eventually.


----------



## florabean1981

LK, I'm gonna ask a really stupid question now, so please dont laugh, but what dores being stung feel like??? I've never been stung by a wasp or bee (yet, lol) so I've always wondering what it feels like.

AimeeLou- you wanna come iron my OH's shirts for me? I keep looking at them & thinking, I really should iron those for him, but then I just think, nah, I'll have a cuppa & put my feet up in front of the TV instead, lol. I'll pay you!!!! (interested? hehehehehe :rofl: )


----------



## aimee-lou

Lol - Florabean :hugs:

I'll do anything (within reason obviously lol) for a bit of cash. Only takes me about 20-30 minutes to iron all of his shirts (grew up in hotels so it's a skill you learn!) Got it done eventually. 

I would describe being stung as a sensation as if you crossed getting a blood test with being stung by a big nettle. You get that sharp scratch to begin with then it swells, gets itchy for a while and is generally uncomfortable. Goes after an hour or two though so it's not too bad (I was stung twice on my arm after I rolled over onto a wasp while asleep. Woke up with the damned thing attached to my middle finger by it's stinger - hurt more on the finger than on my arm). All in all it's not that bad...and I'm not as scared of wasps anymore now I know what to expect.


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks ladies for your help, it does feel like he is having a party in there most time the way he moves i can make out his feet and his arms, his bum sticks out in the air! 
The pains have eased im just going to take it easy as been really stressed past few days with stuff going on and not really having any support from anyone.
r.e. Being stung it hurts so much i feel sorry for you littlekitten did you scream lol? I got stung under my arm on the bus i didnt know it was there and sort of crushed it had to go to hospital as started to swell so i avoid them like anything,its bad now cause there all dying off.


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol no I didn't scream. Had to be very calm about it cos DSS was sat at the table eating his lunch. So I just mushed the little git with a shoe and then sat there and carried on eating my lunch. All the time thinking holy crap I could quite happily cry right now! 

DSS is sat on the naughty step cos hes being an absolute pain in the backside. He got more of his dinner on the table than in his mouth, fair enough I can cope with that, but then when I told him to go sit down he was watching tv rather than where he was going, tripped over and nearly yanked the laptop off the bloody sofa! So he got a time out cos I had warned him to look where he was going. He hasn't had a nap this afternoon so he is tired but won't give in. He will be going to bed shortly I think.


----------



## keerthy

hello ladies, 

hope everyone's doing well. 
LK ~ ouchh!!! I remember wen I was bit by a honey bee a few weeks back! It was horrible....... my thumb was red and kinda swollen till evening! 

I am feeling very rough somedays.... today was one of those days..... and couldnt come online much!!!! 

My tummy has become so sore that every little movement/wriggle hurts.... I can feel LO hands/feet hitting my HIPS!!!!! ouchh! that hurts.... 

My bladder has almost become non-existant! gottu pee everytime I have a drink! :phew: 

Looks like LO's putting pressure on ma lady bits ..... they are in Agony!!!!! arggghhhh!!!!!! 
Anyone else feelign the same?

Me having some thick discharge ... no smell... looks creamy..... Sorry TMI!!!!! 
Having some Pains in lower tummy.... quite uncomfortable!!!! Got mid-wife appt on Monday..... so will let her know abt all ma probs!!!! 

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends!?!?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

right just an update on me.

Been asda shopping, done labour bag thank god. Been having a stabbing like pain in my cervix & pubic bone [?]. Im quite sore down bellow, between my bits and my bum SORRY TMI. Anyway went loo and wiped, still leaking, not as much. But iv had small bits of blood on the tissue. Not much like.
No idea what to do =[ shall i ring labour ward and ask them? i dont really fancy going in to sit around for 4hours


----------



## littlekitten8

Sounds like it might be your plug hun. After I lost mine I had some period type pains which lasted for a few hours and then went away. That was almost 3 weeks ago now. If you are worried then call the midwife or labour ward but be prepared they may want to check you over.


----------



## keerthy

Taylorsmummy - I am having the same pain... u described!!!!! just cant get outta bed/change sides. Had some discharge - yellowish/creamy like (sorry TMI).... 2 days back.... still having it sometimes! 

Today having loads of tightenings in ma tummy, and some period like pains this afternoon!!!! gottu wait until Monday afternoon ...... prob will put ma feet up n take rest!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

god keerthy, think our bubbas are trying to escape! Iv just packed my bag so he can come, just need to pay 300 off my pushchair lol,


I also keep having contraction like pains, that feel like you need a poo [TMI] but i dont. Also yday inbetween the leaking i had a bolt of dirariah [TMI].


----------



## keerthy

xTaylorsMummy said:


> god keerthy, think our bubbas are trying to escape! Iv just packed my bag so he can come, just need to pay 300 off my pushchair lol,
> 
> 
> I also keep having contraction like pains, that feel like you need a poo [TMI] but i dont. Also yday inbetween the leaking i had a bolt of dirariah [TMI].

had the same thingy yday..... me half packed ma hospital bag!!!! 
Dunno, wat r our babies upto!!!! :nope:

Got similar pains again today afternoon... wen I had been shopping! cudnt walk for long..... :(

Was really uncomfy last night...... topped up my fluid levels..... and on complete rest. Got MW appt on Monday... so thougt.. will try to manage till then/keep an eye if it gets any worse!


----------



## aimee-lou

These October babies are so keen to get a head start!! Maybe they want to be in the year ahead at school or something?! 

Hope you're all feeling a bit better.....put your feet up ladies!! 

Mine is making life very uncomfortable...all I can do to sit still for 5 minutes before I need to shift because I've gotten all cramped up. Baby is right up under my ribs and taking his/her frustrations out on my nether regions! Most uncomfortable! At least mine seems to be staying put....takes after Mummy and Daddy and never turns up early for anything unless it really has to! :haha: I would just like to be able to sit on my sofa and watch Back to the Future in peace!!! :dohh: 

Keep well ladies xx:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Had the most heavenly shower after not getting chance to all day due to DSS being an absolute terror...came downstairs and he is still creating in there. He got put to bed 40 minutes ago and he is still crying on and off. Had to go in and give him a cuddle before I went for my shower cos housemates friend rang the doorbell and he pitched it up to full on screaming. He doesn't want to go to bed cos daddy isn't here but he doesn't have a choice considering daddy won't be home til 11pm at the earliest. He is shattered cos he didn't have an afternoon nap but being a typical little boy he isn't going to give in easily. 

Taylorsmummy and keerthy - take it easy. Have you tried paracetamol for the pain?


----------



## craftymum

What is it with these October babies?? I've also been having quite sore period type pains last 2 days but they're not frequent though they bloody hurt when they're here - it's starting to scare crap outa me as I'm now thinking about how this baby has to come out!!:wacko: I also find it really sore now when bubs is moving around and if I dare to get comfy for 5 minutes bubs soon sorts that out for me by giving me a good bashing!

So tired now, was out with hubby this morning but spent all afternoon throwing up again - really thought I would've got a break from this by now as I've been sick since I was 6 weeks pregnant:cry:

So tired now as just can't sleep, I'm either in pain, uncomfy or going to loo every half hour but want to stay up to watch x factor (sad that I am)

Hope everyone else is ok today :hugs: to all that need them


----------



## littlekitten8

I really am not good at being home alone atm. OH is at work, one of my housemates is in Brighton and the other one is over at a friends for an X-Factor night. So I went for a shower...and ended up getting myself in a right old tizz thinking....what the hell am I going to do if my waters break now? I have a 2 year old in bed and my family are 85 miles away! Holy crap! Lol.


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies

:hugs: to everyone that needs them.

Don't you just love Sat nights when X Factor is back, or am I just really sad:blush:

Had a lovely little sleep this afternoon, bribed DS2 to have a snooze with me too, was lovely!!

Tiredness is really settling in every day now, but I go to bed and wake up every hour all night, too to go to the loo, just to try n get comfy:cry:

I too have swollen bits, sorry tmi, and also have thrush again, so off to docs about it again on Monday, means more swabs....great!!

Enjoy your evening girls

x


----------



## littlekitten8

I think swollen bits is a common theme. I've had swollen bits for a few days and they just ache. Like when you have a really heavy period and you feel like they are going to drop out :blush:


----------



## eswift

craftymum ~ I'm sorry that you too are still having issues with sickness, I just wanted to let you know you are not alone... I too have had sickness all the way through my pregnancy, and my last one too. It isn't fun I know... It is so hard not to let it control you or get you down... I am starting to find just when I think it's gone or passed; it comes back with avengence... (as it did last night and this morning...) I had a dr years ago when expecting DS who told me to ignore all the do's and don'ts about what to eat and what not to eat and just eat what I fancy... I find that I enjoy my food better and worry less about it coming back up... Hope you find some equlibrium soon...

LK ~ I am so sorry that DDS has tired and tried you patience today... Hopefully a good nights sleep will do DDS the world of good, I always remember how long it took for DS not to scream or cry himself to sleep; he always want to be doing something else as it so much more fun...

I use to enjoy x factor too, but found after watching the carryon in the last series; it's taken all the fun out of it... I'd rather not watch it this time...

I got a fabulous buy on ebay today, with the left over money from my sister; I brought one of the baby's swing (from newborn) battery powered ones that plays music... Was really pleased, went to collect it this afternoon. Cost me £15... What a bargain... Well I think so :-D


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

right just a quick update:

not leaking anymore, but now my tummy is quite sore, everytime i laugh [watching michael mcytire lol] it hurts, all over. Would it be okay to ring midwife tomorrow? or do i ring hospital?


----------



## eswift

xTaylorsMummy ~ I'd try the midwife 1st TBH I'd be surprised if you can get hold of her; but after that I'd try the hospital... Hope you're feeling better since the leaking has stopped, just the pain to ease now. fingerscrossed...

Morning all...

Had a reasonable nights sleep, but had no nap yesterday. Went to collect the baby swing, got a phonecall from MIL as SIL wanted to go to A & E (she'd had a fall the evening before) So off we went to A & E, they were very good with SIL... She seemed rather dissapointed that dr was going to do nothing for her as he thinks shes cracked a couple of ribs... Called in at tesco's got the paracetamols & Ibroprofen for her, told MIL that SIL is fine to drive, take her shopping etc and go to work... SIL is a bugger at trying to get out of doing any of these... She's a hypocondriac (sp?) and theres always something wrong... Sorry, I've no patience and I had no nap yesterday or the day before; been so uncomfy again...

MIL was like thanks so very much, I'm not sure how I'm going to repay you etc... I just laughed, stroked my bump and said they'll be plenty of baby sitting soon... She took it all well; it's her 76th birthday in a couple of weeks...

Mum, Dad & DS are all due back off their hols today, not sure if I'll get to see them today or not depends on if they're back when we go to town for a trip around the mat ward...

OH is zzzing away... He was very good yesterday, he started painting the gloss in the livingroom. He'd had finished the stairs too if I hadn't wanted him to come with me to get the swing and the rest you can gather yourselves... When I too SIL he stay with MIL and finished off the housework she'd been doing... So he's got the glossing to do today as well as all the other jobs ready for thursday... Poor bloke he's on long shifts all week this week (shouldn't moan as we need the money lol) but it means he's gonna be on a week of go to work, come home got to bed, get up, eat and go to work... SO he had my sympathy...

Hope you all have a good Sunday xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Went shopping yesterday afternoon, I went on the bus and oh went on the bike with a trailer for the shopping. People do think we are a little unconventional using bike trailers instead of cars :rofl: Did the weekly shop and i've planned some nice desserts to make this week (chocolate brownies, chocolate cake with ganache topping and a french apple tart)
Got home did some washign then oh cooked dinner and we watched x factor. I nodded off after that :blush: I was exhausted.

Woke up this morning with bad hip pain, tried turning in bed but tummy is sore on the other side. :shrug: Hopefully will ease as im up and about today. Hoping to finish off most of the washing if the weather stays good.

:hugs: to all who need them. Craftymum I get you with the sickness mine sometimes comes back just to warn me. After lunch yesterday I said to oh ooooh I feel sick and proceeded seconds later to bring lunch back.

Taylorsmum sounds like you need more rest hun. Have you been checked to see its not waters leaking? I knwo when im more active or if I :sex: I lose lots of mucus. 

I've started to get some serious BH's over the last day not sure im going to enjy labour when it comes :rofl:


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies,

:hugs: to all who are suffering at the moment. At the moment I have some pain in my bump, and slight pain in my hip joint and I can no longer get my engagement ring off dont know if that is fat or just swollen lol.... 

Maffie - Your cakes sound yummy 

Went shopping yesterday and got baby mobile for his cot, and some other bits for the room. Im gonna take some pics this week and il put them up. 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend xxx

PS - Just noticed I have moved up a box yeyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning All

:hugs: to all you ladies that need them, we need to have a word with these babies who are in a rush to get out!
X-factor was really good the guy at the end wow he was brill,he was so professional.
Im thinking of taking my girls away next weekend if i get all clear from the hospital to go 1st im not going to far though just incase, if that plan fails i will book something for next year for us.
Im still get niggly pains there more in my back and bum now than my stomach so hopefully its where he is lying, im doing well tho considering with oldest and youngest dd's i was in hospital already by now so lets hope he is a good boy for few more weeks.
Mmm did i hear cake?
Lindak my rings keep falling off must lost weight off fingers!
Have a good day ladies and bumps xx


----------



## bonfloss

Congrats to all the other 31 week ladies :happydance:

Hope everyone else doing good. I am on countdown to finishing work, 3 shifts to go. Can't wait as up most of night so afternoon naps becoming a necessity but not possible when doing late shifts :(

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies. Hope everyone had a good night. DSS has given me his cold so I'm feeling a bit gross this morning. Unfortunately cos of my asthma every cold I get goes onto my chest so I'm just waiting for the coughing to start and the temperature to shoot up. Not feeling like eating this morning which is never a good sign considering I'm constantly starving atm lol. Luckily OH finishes at about 5pm today so he will be home in time for dinner yay. Last weekend he brought home some left over beef (and as the restaurant he works at is a bit posh it was sirloin mmmm) so hoping we will get more today. If not we have salmon. 

Was a bit naughty last night. Had been advised by various people (none I have to say medical professionals but all very experienced) not to let OH finish in me when we BD (sorry TMI) cos of the prostaglandins and the fact that since my plug is not there it could soften my cervix. Well BD'd for the first time in over a week last night and got slightly carried away oops. Been having period type back pains all morning so beginning to regret it now. Hoping I'm not going to go into bloody labour as we have DSS til Wednesday!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

rang labour ward last night. They said to keep a pad on and to keep checking it and if i leak anymore to come in straight away. Got midwife on tuesday so going to wait and see her. The pain has gone thank god, and hes moving well. So going to see how it goes today and how im feeling. thank you x


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies...

Hope you're all feeling better and not in so much pain... We had a bimble around the carboot this morning didn't really buy much and from there went shopping... 

OH is now painting the stairs... No rest for the wicked... Off for our tour this afternoon, will let you know how that goes... It'll be interesting if nothing else... I'm washing yet again... This time it's the covers and bears from the chair I got yesterday... Been playing it plays 14 different tunes, in 3 different volumes, and swing at 6 different speeds... OH just stood shaking his head at me... What?!?! Still not sure how the timer works... but hey, I've still got plenty of time to play...


----------



## littlekitten8

Has anyone seen the thread in 3rd tri? Mumof4 is in hospital...had a big bleed and is now having contractions.


----------



## eswift

Fingercrossed that all's well in the end for Mumof4, coor that's another LO on it's way!

Ok here's a picture taken this morning of my bump... It seems huge, and can't help thinking I look as though I've pillow pushed up my jumper... What do you think???


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for letting us know LK....I really hope everything is ok for both her and LO. :hugs: 

Well I'm feeling very odd today. I woke up in a right mood. I've been all upset about nothing in particular, managed to upset hubby by saying that he finds me boring, and cried over the fact that the dog wouldn't come in when called. Gotta love those hormones....talk about frustrating. I'm normally a ver stable individual. Good news is that scrambled eggs on toast and a toffee mousse later and I'm feeling better.....just going to call hubby and apologise then take woofer for a walk in the sunshine, that's if I can drag myself away from the GP! 

Also going to make bread and a caramel crispy cake this afternoon to stock the cupboards up.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I'm now officially sick of bloody packing. Have packed 2 black sacks of clothes and bedding, 2 boxes of random stuff, as well as the 2 boxes of dvds. Still have to pack all the kitchen stuff, the books, the rest of the clothes, the baby stuff (although may not pack this as such cos its all still in its packaging in carrier bags). My parents are coming up on Friday morning so they will help me finish any packing and dad will flatpack the wardrobe and bed for me. I'm so glad they are coming up and my nan and brother are coming on Saturday to help with the actual move. Going to be a long day cos we are picking up the van at 8am Saturday and once we have moved the stuff from this house to the new house we have to drive to Luton to pick up the sofas from OHs parents house.


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Congrats too Bonfloss - and anyone else hitting 31 weeks - we moved up another box!!! 

Did another carboot today, we made a bit so it makes the early morning's worth it and I was super pleased with the bargains we got LO, I bought a baby sleeping bag for £1.80 (bartered down from 2.00 as at the time we had made no money) it has never been used and originally from ASDA so it would have cost £10 brand new :D OH got LO some toys, a Percy the Tank Engine toy for when they are a little older and a xylophone toy from ELC too, combined price - £3! 

Super tired tho now, as soon as the work uniform wash has been done I am having a nap, OH is asleep on the couch already! 

Hope Mumof4 is ok, I have seen the thread in 3rd tri now thanks LK.

Hope everyone else is ok too and feeling a bit better today :flower:


----------



## eswift

Golly LK that really is going to one very long day... I'm not sure I'd manage... Good Luck!!!

I've finally managed to take pictures of the clothes I've made... And the chair I brought... Hope you like them...
 



Attached Files:







23082009039.jpg
File size: 93.7 KB
Views: 8









23082009040.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 6









23082009042.jpg
File size: 93.7 KB
Views: 4









23082009043.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

First off :hugs::hugs::hugs:to all you leaky Mums. 

We went to a house warming party last night, we took separate cars cause I knew I wouldn't last the night, I stayed till 11 but think I over did it a bit cause boy I feel rough this mornin'. Nothing particular really, just that rough hangover feeling ykwim. I wouldn't mind if I had been actually able to drink!!! lol.

I'm going to try and get the nursery finished today none the less.

I'm reading another book at the moment. It's called "The Vaccination Book" by Dr Sears. Its regarding delayed vaccinations. Hes not telling you NOT to vacc, just be aware of what you are putting in your kids body. He explains the pros and cons very well with out using scare tactics, as many Drs do as its been drilled in to them kids must have this and that.

My job I just finished was working at a Holistic wellness chiropractors and we had a lot of his stuff, I really like his work. He has a website www.ask.drsears.com

His schedule basically says, Spread the vaccs out. Rather than 6 a month, give 2. Only ever give 1 aluminum based vacc at once so the body has a chance to detox it out the system (too much aluminum can cause brain toxicity) and only give one "live" vaccine at once so the young immune system has a better time of fighting it off.

He explains what each drug is, what disease it treats, how common it is, the pros and cons of the drug, the different brands, how its made and what it contains in the actual vaccine .. very factual rather than just "his opinion"

The end result is the same, your child gets vaccinated, but its just spread out over a wider period of time rather than bombarding the young body in the first year. It also answers the scare tactics Drs use, as in "Your delayed vaccinated child is a danger to vaccinated ones" ... well ... if vaccinations work ... WHY is my child a danger to your fully vaccinated child?

I'm going to be refusing the Heb B vacc at Birth here for Autumn and delaying that one. I do not want my child stabbed with needles just as she comes out of the womb, I want her to be able to breast feed and be un stressed. I think I'm also going to ask to split the MMR up in to three when it's time. 

Anyways! I just thought I'd mention the book just in case anyone here was thinking of a delayed vaccination schedule as its really good information :) 

I had a really nice .. almost complement the other day! I was at the craft store getting some stuff and the woman behind the counter said, "how long you have left?" I said 5 weeks, she said "Well you've hardly put on any weight!" I laugh and said, 41lbs right there in boobs and belly!! Her eyes nearly popped out her head hahaha. 

*Eswift *~ lol your SIL sounds like my Nan. Its a running joke in our family that she goes thru the alphabet of illnesses every 6 months.
I think your bumb looks great! :)
The clothes look really really good. Talented lady :)

*Lindak *~ I started wearing my wedding bands around my neck about 3 weeks ago. I can get them on in the AM but by the time I got home to take them off at night they were stuck firmly on lol.

*LK *~ Yikes, yup the chemicals in the sperm are good at thinning out the cervix, its why the OBs/MWs recommend sex to get labour going! 

Yikes, lets all send Mumof4 good vibes ~ There was just an update on the thread, first post. For those who aint seen here, here is a direct link: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...8765-mumof42009-goes-hospital-update-pg1.html

*Aimee *~ awww :hugs::hugs:Poor husbands must be at a loss of what to do with us sobbing pregnant wrecks haha.

*Kte *~ Yay for bagins! I think Ima hit the yard sales next weekend.

Ok I need to go hoover my car out, have a great day!


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

Thanks littlekitten! Hope you take it easy on packing....

Mumof4 ~ hope everything is alrite with her ! :hugs: 

Eswift ~ lovely dresses honey!! they are really cute.. :) 

Kte ~ sounds like a nice bargain! :thumbup:

Chaos ~ nice book!! will try to find it at the local library! 

Feeling rather tired today! couldn't sleep well last night.... aches, pains and pinches... in my tummy!!!!! my ladybits are swollen and sore now!

Very tired today...... going breathless wen I sleep, prob coz LO kicking ma ribs etc! so propping up a few pillows.... and trying to sleep. 

Got midwife appt 2morrow @ lunch... gottu make a list of probs I have to discuss with her... :haha:

Hope everyone's enjoying the lovely weather...... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Have had to give up on the packing for now. Have packed 2 boxes of random stuff, 2 black sacks of clothing and bedding, an ikea bag of clothes. And then helped my housemate in the garden. Now got more period type pains so sat on the sofa taking it easy and waiting for the ice-cream van to come around hehehe.


----------



## cloud9mummy

kte - thanks for the hugs and excellent bargain spotting there!

taylorsmummy - i hope dexter holds off arriving x

eswift thanks for the best wishes - that's a great bump pic and i like your knitted outfits too.

little kitten - good luck with your move!

i haven't been on here for a few days as been feeling really down and stressing after googling short ribs to see if there is anything positive at all and it is all about how it's lethal to newborns as the lungs don't develop enough to survive :( feel really upset but trying to enjoy each day i have with him in case it is that severe...


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh hunni I must have totally missed that.I didn't know anything about baby having short ribs. I've never heard of it but I do know that googling things is never a good idea cos they tend to only have one side of the information. Wait and speak to your consultant. I assume you will be seeing a neonatologist?


----------



## cloud9mummy

littlekitten8 said:


> Oh hunni I must have totally missed that.I didn't know anything about baby having short ribs. I've never heard of it but I do know that googling things is never a good idea cos they tend to only have one side of the information. Wait and speak to your consultant. I assume you will be seeing a neonatologist?

the ribs were only picked up at the scan I had on thursday which was our 5th scan so far. OH says that the consultant said that the lungs should be ok if baby was given as long as possible to grow before born. I focused on the bit where he said the ribs were short which was slowing down lung growth so hopefully OH is right that the ribs should grow enough in time for lungs to be large enough! 

consultant mentioned that I might have to have a planned caesarian cos baby is in oblique lie. i had come round to the idea of a caesarian but cos consultant seemed concerned about it cos would mean the baby being born earlier than due date I'm doing my best to get kai to begin to engage so hopefully I can be put down for a natural birth and he can have some extra days to mature. i have noticed he's moved a few degrees round to pelvis so fingers crossed! :wacko:

when we next see consultant next thursday i will see if he will clarify. He is always so vague though! He asked if we'd like to see a paediatrician and I said that I'd find that really helpful. Just waiting for appointment now. Has anybody seen paediatrician during pregnancy? Anybody know what kind of information they might provide? Is it about care baby might need when born?


----------



## Nanaki

Let you all girls know that Mumof42009 is in the hospital - currently no updates yet, there is a thread about it. started by me. Shes a October bumpkins. xxx


----------



## eswift

Thanks ladies, I don't feel so bad about my bump now... Glad you like the outfits...

Went and had a tour of the labour unit, well; it was rather odd... They took us all into the room with the birthing pool in (it was the same room I gave birth to DS in all them years ago) As it is a low risk unit the ward isn't being used, they have 5 rooms (1 with the pool) and are keeping you in over night and then sending you home the following day. Asked about how much notice we have to give them etc... Explained why, and then got told I've to speak to the midwife about getting a home birthing kit sorted just in case... 

And I've to call as we leave the house... They laughed when I mentioned about having no idea what a contraction feels like, as I called the hospital and went in when OH at the time and my sister were getting on my nerves... OH told them that he's using that as he key to get me to the hospital... Like yesterday...

They midwives there were very sweet, and said that as long as I had the kit at home; if I called the unit etc, they would make sure no matter what time of day etc they'd get my midwife there if need be... Their idea not mine - I'm still not keen on the whole home birth idea... But hey, I'll talk to midwive again when I see her in 2 weeks... OH keeps telling me just to go with the flow...

I'm not anxious about the birth at all, just the getting to the hospital... I may have to just get the dog crate out and really get on top of the house sooner rather than later and just accept the whole home birth idea. They were all very much reliterating the 2nd birth is quicker than 1st due to your body know what to do and you having done it all before...

Spoke to my Mum this evening about it all. She was on that her labour with me was hours; but with my sister she was in labour about (as my Dad jumped in with...) 3 miles... Your sister was here and coming wether we wanted her or not. The receptionist wanted your Mum to book in as she doubled up; the recptionist he sprung over the counter pushed your Mum into a wheel chair and ran through the hospital to the labour ward. Once there he said come and see me later when you're not so busy and we'll book you in...

So I guess quick labours do run in the family... My Nanna on my Dad's side told me after DS was born, as she gave my arm a nugde; "It's like podding peas, in't it?" 

Oh well... Best go make my 2nd breakfast for work tomorrow...


----------



## littlekitten8

Cloud9mummy - a paediatrician will be able to give you a bit more of an idea of what baby might be like when it arrives, and the care it may need. Sounds positive that they've only just picked it up cos babys lungs should have had a fair while to mature.


----------



## Maffie

Evening girls. Well had a nice afternoon nap which was much needed. Just spent the last hour making homemade goulash. I'm stuffed it was scrummy. OH said it was lovely too. Just finished off with brownies oh made earlier.

I'm wondering how i'll manage to keep making homemade food when baby is here, although i've been so tired recently that I sometimes struggle now.

I have another growth scan in the mornign then a consultant review so excited and nervous about that.


----------



## cloud9mummy

littlekitten8 said:


> Cloud9mummy - a paediatrician will be able to give you a bit more of an idea of what baby might be like when it arrives, and the care it may need. Sounds positive that they've only just picked it up cos babys lungs should have had a fair while to mature.

thanks littlekitten - i hadn't thought of it like that and that's cheered me up abit. feel a lot more positive now :)


----------



## cloud9mummy

Maffie said:


> I have another growth scan in the mornign then a consultant review so excited and nervous about that.

please text me and let me know how you get on x i hope it goes well x i'm at the hospital in the morning too but just for Glucose Tolerance Test, full blood group and TORCH panel so fear a lot of blood may be taken. The last time I gave a blood sample I fainted so midwife refused to do anaemia test lol :blush:


----------



## Maffie

oooh good luck eith the glucose test hun. I wasnt keen on it but wasn't has bad as I expected. Will text you let you know how I get on. Whats a torch panel?


----------



## littlekitten8

cloud9mummy - glad I've put your mind at ease.

Goodness knows what James is doing in there this evening but it feels like he's trying to claw his way out of my left hand side. Pretty sure he's dropped right down into my pelvis too cos I feel like he's pressing down on my bits and they ache. And boy do I have to keep peeing. 

Had a lovely dinner of roast beef, roast potatoes, courgette, carrots, green beans and yorkies. All brought home from work by OH. Ended up eating it at 5pm cos it smelt so good and I was starving. Now I'm hungry again lol.


----------



## Maffie

Well just had an unexpected visitor, a frog in the bathroom. It just landed on my foot so we had to herd it out the house through the kitchen :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Evenin' Girls!

Well today I hoovered out the car,(boy did it need it!) did a slow cooker chicken marinara and finished the nursery. 

I started a thread with pictures of the nursery .. you can see them here if you're interested :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/179067-finally-finished.html#post2888888

I was reading the updates on Mumof4's threads, the latest one looks like she might be having a C-Section :(

*LK* ~ Oh you made me want ice cream! Autumn is head down with her arms and legs pointing to my right also, she's having a flipping party in there at the moment stretching and kicking those limbs. My bump is all over on the right lol.

*Clould9mummy* ~ I agree with LK .. googling these things is the worse you can do, cause you tend to just get the 'worse of the worse' stories. I'm sure your consultant will be able to reassure you.:hugs:
Good luck with the glucose test!
*
Maffie* ~ You should do a months worth of home made freezer meals, that way whilst you are getting in a routine all you need to do is pull stuff out and reheat. I've done it a few times, It took me a whole Sunday to get it planned and done but was SO worth it not having to 'cook' for a month.
Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies, 

You'll be glad to know that my funny mood seems to have been dispersed....must just have been one of those hormonal things.....gosh I hate them! Doesn't help that when hubby got home he was quiet as well but for a totally different reason.....he's quit smoking!!!! :happydance: I've not made a big deal about it but I'm so pleased. He'd been feeling unwell for so long and he's woken up this morning feeling fine.....if not a little craving-y! I will make him a really nice dinner and I've sent him to work with a whole packet of jaffa cakes to keep him occupied lol....every little helps. 

I've also just had the worst nights sleep I can remember. I was too hot and my bump was really really achey...still is! finally got to sleep about 3am and then woke up at 5.30 wide awake :growlmad: Ne'r mind...at least I'm feeling more cheerful today. 

Hope everyone else is ok. keep smiling and big hugs :hugs:


----------



## sam76

:thumbup: Morning all, well im so happy today, 4 days left in work, yipeeee
this will be my last monday morning blues in work for 9 months!!!!!
Chaos the Nursery looks fab too xxx i bet your made up xxxxxxxxxx
well im off to work, so i catch you all later , enjoy your day :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls..

Firstly sending lots of love and hugs to Mumof4 - Thinking of you hunni and hoping all goes as well as it can and that your little man is ok.. :hugs:

Chaos: The nursery is gorgeous hun, you must be really chuffed with it :)
Aimee: Mat Leave hey hun! :wohoo: 
Sam: Enjoy your last monday hunni :) 

Well girls what a weekend, we found the PC i want and thats all sorted through good old Ebay.. also sorted a Wii & Wii Fit so i can shift some LB's once Freya is born :) 

I cant believe how fast this pregnancy seems to have gone so far! its proper crazy.. In 6 and a half weeks i will be chatting to you all about sleepless nights and colic etc! I guess we need to sort out an October Mummies & babies group thread soon as i would love somewhere to continue chatting with you all... 

I have so much to do today and so little energy :( so i best make a slow start.. Catch you all in a bit.. :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Feeling a bit more awake after yesterday! 

Chaos - your nursery looks so beautiful. 

I can't wait for my Sis and BIL to come down and help us de-clutter the house, it means I can get the larger bulkier baby items such as prams etc out of LO's nursery. I know there is no harm in them being in there, it just starting to look cluttered in there also which I don't want, I just want it nice and ready for LO - even though they will be sleeping in the same room as me and OH for a bit!

The things people do can make you chukkle, OH's HGV has broken down today (again!) and it is blocking a road but there is obviously nothing he can do about it, he is just sat there waiting for a recovery wagon. Someone came up and started giving him some abuse asking him to move it - he just turned round to them and said 'well I am certainly not thinking about pushing the damn thing!' :rofl:


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls..
> 
> Well girls what a weekend, we found the PC i want and thats all sorted through good old Ebay.. also sorted a *Wii & Wii Fit* so i can shift some LB's once Freya is born :)
> 
> I cant believe how fast this pregnancy seems to have gone so far! its proper crazy.. In 6 and a half weeks i will be chatting to you all about sleepless nights and colic etc! I guess we need to sort out an October Mummies & babies group thread soon as i would love somewhere to continue chatting with you all...

I am REALLY hoping for a Wii and a Wii Fit but OH doesn't want one as it is white and doesn't match the rest of the TV's etc :wacko: - I keep saying get a skin or something for it but no . . . I think it may be one of those things that appears in the house - but then again it's finding one at the right price! I just don't want to turn into the human blob once LO is born!!

I agree with the Mummies and Babies group, mentioned it a few weeks back too, can't go a day without chatting and seeing how everyone is and it would be really nice to continue this and see how everyone and the LO's are getting on.


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies ,

Had a nice weekend , went to the flicks last night. Baby was extra active yesterday. Had a good sleep last night but I feel tired this morning and my eyes are stinging me !! I have hosp app 2moro just general check up. Good luck to all that have tests this morning xxx

Chaos - Nursery looks fab, il get some pics up of mine soon


----------



## colsy

Hello girls, just a very quick wave from me as I'm just back in the office after two weeks away. Was meant to be camping a couple of Fridays ago, but then suddenly started bleeding just as we were about to leave the house. Spent the night in hosp but ultrasound dept don't work weekends, so then had to wait until Monday for a scan. At least they sent me home on the Saturday so I only actually slept there the one night. Anyway, had scan and all was well - couldn't find any reason for the bleeding, just "one of those things". Then headed off on our delayed camping trip ... the sun shone on us all week, and we didn't do anything ... just sat by the campervan reading lots of books and doing suduko!

I don't know what's been going on with the Bumpkins, as can't read back through an entire fortnight's worth of messages, but is there anything important I should know about?

xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Colsy welcome back hun..

Well....

Hopedance gave us our 1st October Bumpkin, born at 30 weeks( i think ) and he is so cute..there is a thread in 3rd with some pics of him.
Mumof4 is in hospital and by the looks of it due to have her little boy very soon.

A few bumpkin babies have threatened to come early but thank god most seem to be staying put :) Impatient little babies! 


Kte: I cant wait to get on my Wii fit :) We are collecting it Friday.. we got the wii + fit + 10 games for £260 so not a bad price really... I'm sure you will convince your OH some how xx 
as for the mummy group, maybe we can think about starting one mid sept? I will sort out a little logo for us, so come up with some group names girls :) then we can vote on a fave x


----------



## keerthy

Morning ladies, 

Feels like ages I have slept well!!!!:nope:
I just want to sleep like before.... without waking up for the loo... or getting uncomfy! 
My bump is really sore, got some sharp achy/electric shock type pains down ma pelvis.... with some back pain!!! :cry: Felt horrible last night. Got residual headache, ma eyes aching..... Husband just left to work... I didnt want him to go... I just hate being left alone at work. :shrug: He will be back inother 3 hours... to take me to the midwife. 

Had a few rice-pancakes for breakfast! Kinda feeling better.... 

Got ma mid-wife appt at 1 40 today.... so am JUST waiting to meet her and discuss all ma probs!!

Hows everyone doing today????


----------



## helz81

Hi bumpkins, just going to catch up in a min,not been on for a few days so I'm sure there will be quite abit of chatter to get up to date with!
I've had a rough few days,an awful tradgedy has happened,it's so sad :cry: one of my best friends' husband died really suddenly Saturday afternoon. He was fit and healthy,didn't drink much,never smoked, 40years old, very lovely bloke-worked extremely hard and adored my friend and their 2 girls..there only 4 and 6 and I am absolutley devestated for them at never seing their daddy who they idolised ever again :cry: They go to school with my son Ellis,the oldest is in his class,there really good friends,see eachother out of school ect..it was only on Friday we were joking with them that they make a lovely couple! Worse still..when it happened,my friend was out at a birthday party with the youngest girl..the oldest was at home on her own with her dad when he died :nope::cry: They had been playing on the wii and she was winning him so thought he was joking around,pretending to be asleep cos of that. She sat with him for 45 mins telling him to stop pretending,all the while he was turning purple. By the time the alarm was raised,he couldn't be saved.
I went over yesterday,was awful, it was breaking my heart to see her in so much pain, shattered in pieces, ripping her hair out and scratching herself in desperation :cry: I feel so useless, and I know theres nothing anyone can do to take the pain away,only time will numb it.
Then ontop of that Ive got my dad here and yesterday he was in a foul mood,taking it out on me,hubby and the kids-selfish [email protected] he knows whats happened with my friend. Hubby blew his top and they ended up arguing


----------



## colsy

helz81 said:


> I've had a rough few days,an awful tradgedy has happened

This is horrible. I so feel for your friend. A big hug to you too. I hope you can be there for your friend, as of course she will need as much love as anybody has at the moment. But don't forget too that you must also look after yourself and your bump. Hugs again. xx


----------



## baby.love

Helz hunni i am so sorry you have had to go through that :hugs: My thoughts go out to your friend and her kids ... xxx


----------



## eswift

Kte said:


> The things people do can make you chukkle, OH's HGV has broken down today (again!) and it is blocking a road but there is obviously nothing he can do about it, he is just sat there waiting for a recovery wagon. Someone came up and started giving him some abuse asking him to move it - he just turned round to them and said 'well I am certainly not thinking about pushing the damn thing!' :rofl:


I love it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: My OH is a HGV driver too... So I certainly understand the grief they get when they break down... SOme people think they just do it on purpose don't they???

Colsy ~ Glad you're back and had some nice sun to sit and chill in... 

Helz81 ~ What a horrid awful thing to happen to someone... Your friend is certainly going to need some time and support both for herself and the kids... I really do feel for her...

Baby.love ~ It would be lovely for us all to keep in contact after all the babes are here to see how they grow, develope as well as getting some advice when needed... I love to see how everyone is doing too... Guess I would really miss you all if when the babe's arrive it all just stopped...

Keerthy ~ Hope you midwife can come up with some magic cure for the lack of sleep... I'd love to share the secret if she gives you one...

I hope Mumof4 and LO are doing well...

Work was fun today, all change yet again... Doesn't help much I can't bend to the floor at the moment, If I need to pick something up I'm having to get right down on my hands and knees... Talk about feeling a pratt?? The lads are still looking after me though so I shouldn't moan... Just seems a lot of hard work when I drop the mail on the floor... Feel as though I spend a lot of time crawling on the floor under the frame... Can you tell I'm clumsy?? Other than that I'm glad to be home today...

Hope everyone has a good day...


----------



## Kte

helz81 - It must be so horrible and heartbreaking, the worst kind of loss when it is so unexpected. My thoughts go to your your friend and the 2 girls, as well you as it must have been a great shock to you also xx :hugs:

eswift - yep! :rofl: and it's such a pain for them! He couldn't believe his luck as he only broke down the other day (on his own birthday) nothing for a year and then twice in as many weeks!


----------



## lindak

helz- so sorry to hear about your friend xx :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Sorry to hear about your friend Helz :hugs: take good care of yourself


----------



## Maffie

Morning all,

Well 31 weeks today :happydance:

Just had a scan and baby a little big but within normal range and following a nice growth curve, next scan at 34 weeks. Just had a genetic test done for something to do with how my blood clots.

Chaos we only have a little freezer otherwise i'd be making loads of meals. Will have to see if I can squeeze a few in there. Having the goulash again tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## Maffie

oooh and I almost forgot scan showed baby is cephalic position now :happydance:


----------



## Neferet

Hey all! =] 

Haven't posted in here for a while! Was in hospital last weekend because they thought I had a DVT, but it turned out I didn't so I wasted a weekend lol. I hate hospitals. At least there was lots of monitoring of the baby's heart beat in the hospital... I love hearing it! =]

I just looked at the list of October mummies at the start of this thread... For some reason I'm on it twice lol! 

Yay Maffie! That means his head is down, right? =]

Sorry to hear about your friend helz x


----------



## Maffie

Yeah head down :thumbup:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hi girls. Helz - I'm so sorry about your friend hun.

Me and OH are finishing off the packing today yay. Have so far packed 2 massive boxes of clothes, and a big box of kitchen stuff. Got probably another 2 boxes of clothes and bedding to do (have decided to repack the stuff from the black sacks into boxes cos they are ripping already), the books in the spare room, and some more glasses and things from the kitchen. Our room looks such a mess lol. Boxes everywhere! Will be glad when it's Saturday. Going to be a really busy week. Got growth scan tomorrow, consultant appointment Wednesday, orthopaedic appointment Thursday (was born with extra thumb and have had multiple ops and now a pin has shifted grr), then pick up house keys on Friday!


----------



## h702

helz - so sorry about your friend. must have been awful shock for everyone, dont know how you get over that. hope your holding up ok xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i feel so so so hurt today. 

I ring my mum everyday to see how she is. But my phones been cut off to make outgoing calls butcan recive incoming calls. iv had some problems all weekend like leakin ect & pain. Not one of my family have rang me to see how i am! they all know iv been in pain since friday but not one person gives a shite!!! im so hurt. My sister is now round mums talking to me on fb and telling me mum wishes me good luck ect for tomorrow at midwife! SHE COULDNT EVEN RING ME TO WISH ME GOOD LUCK!! im 19 ffs and my sisters are 33 & 36 and she rings them! im so hurt


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: taylorsmummy

If your family is anything like mine they probably don't want to keep pestering you. My Mum and I have a few issues and can sometimes go weeks without talking....it's not that she's not interested, it's just time flies by with the events going on. Could you send your sister a PM on facebook and tell her that your phone isn't working properly and to get your Mum to call you? 

I'm sure that they're not ignoring you on purpose. :hugs:


----------



## h702

xTaylorsMummy said:


> i feel so so so hurt today.
> 
> I ring my mum everyday to see how she is. But my phones been cut off to make outgoing calls butcan recive incoming calls. iv had some problems all weekend like leakin ect & pain. Not one of my family have rang me to see how i am! they all know iv been in pain since friday but not one person gives a shite!!! im so hurt. My sister is now round mums talking to me on fb and telling me mum wishes me good luck ect for tomorrow at midwife! SHE COULDNT EVEN RING ME TO WISH ME GOOD LUCK!! im 19 ffs and my sisters are 33 & 36 and she rings them! im so hurt

that must be upsetting, i would leave ringing her for a while and see if she gets the message? but thats just me, your prob better off telling her she has upset you and get it out in the open. im sure it wont be intentional :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay my new Dyson arrived today. OH has stolen it lol and won't even let me hoover cos he loves it lol. It's disgusting what it actually picks up off the floors though! I knew my housemate's hoover was a bit crap but if you saw what it picked up you would wanna puke lol. It's no wonder my asthma has been playing up. OH is now hoovering the entire house lol. Fine by me. We have finished packing for the day. Most of the stuff is now in boxes. Just got to pack the last few kitchen bits and thats about it. Going to do it tomorrow morning and have a rest cos it's stirred up alot of dust and made me a bit tight chested.

Taylorsmummy - I'm sure it's not intentional hun. Send her a message on Facebook and let her know you could do with a chat?


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, had a nice nap this afternoon and just got up and made a chocolate cake, just making the chocolate and cream icing..... I cant stop baking. I dont know whats come over me recently. I just want to make desserts all the time!


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ I guess you've got a sweet tooth... lol... 

Littlekitten ~ Wish my OH even knew what to do with a hoover! Or a sink for that matter... lol ... Hope you get all the packing etc sorted for Saturday... Just make sure you don't over do it between now and then...

xTaylorsMummy ~ Families can be hard to figure out, try not to take things to heart. I know it's hard, but you may find your Mum doesn't even realise what she done... Sorry, you're feeling down...

Well, we've just had mince and roast tatties for tea, followed by fruit salad... Yummy stuffed now... Considering going for a soak in the bath, I'm starting to feel tired and achy all over. Even thouh I did manage a nap on the sofa earlier, think I got about an hour ish... Hey, that's an hour more than I got the last 3 days...

Is anyone else finding they can't bend down the the ground anymore? I feel as though LO has their feet under my ribs and when I try to curl down LO forces my ribs up. If that makes any sense..


----------



## Kte

Sounds yummy Maffie! I'm itching to do some baking but things just keep getting in the way at the moment! House still needs sorting first, maybe the few weeks before LO is due I can get round to some, I'm hoping to make a few frozen meals so me and OH can keep away from the take away menu's once LO is here so I will defo get my baking hat on and make some nice treats as well!

I love my Dyson too LK - OH and I fighted over using it at first! It's a must and it makes little work of the leftover fur from 3 malting kitties!

eswift - yep i feel the same, typically things just ended up on the floor all the time today, I end up getting down on my knees, glamourous!

I feel like a piggy, had a full 10" pizza all to myself. I wish I hadn't but I was so hungry at the time. At least I took myself off for a little walk afterwards.


----------



## Neferet

Kte- You made me want pizza! lol =D

Maffie- Desserts rule! Especially chocolate cake! I'm also pretty addicted to stuff like angel delight and semolina at the moment!

eswift- I'm feeling like that recently. It takes me about 10 attempts to pick up a can of coke off the floor! I crawled under a table in the pub a few days ago and couldn't get up... and I was the sober one in my group of friends! 

My bump seems to have shrunk today! It definitely looks smaller than it used to!


----------



## pip holder

Helz - :cry: :hugs::hugs: how awful for you all lovely. That poor elder girl

Keerthy - how'd you get on at the midwife? Or are you still there? :rofl:

Eswift - unless you want me appearing on your doorstep every night - STOP telling me about all the gorgeous gorgeous meals you're cooking - same for you with the cakes Maffs :cloud9:

Baby.love - saw a fab purple T shirt in mothercare for you today - says 'Baby Love' in sparkly letters :happydance:

Chaos - loving the nursery :hugs:

Taylor's mum :hugs: :hugs: 

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else - hope everyone has had a nice start to the week :hugs::kiss:


----------



## keerthy

Pip ~ lol!!!! met my MW afternoon.... LO heads down.... and doing a STAR jump.. with its hands into my hips and legs onto my ribs!!! :haha:
Was told to take it easy..... otherwise everything was normal! :thumbup:

She told me, wat I had was not a leak... but was increased discharge coz of bub hitting ma pelvis. I have been reffered to physiotherapy.. for SPD, wen I told I couldnt get out of the car/bed/even walk sometimes. :nope:

.... came home, spent hours talking with my mom over phone. Evening went out grocery shoppin with hubby!!!! 

Had been to NANDO's .... had a lovely dinner Grilled chicken, chips, Pitta bread and some livers..... 

Am off to bed after having a glass of orange juice!!!! 

Hope everyone's doing fine:flower:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Evening girls. Had a lovely dinner of garlic and herb salmon, new potatoes and veg. Then we put the rest of the photos into our massive photo frame so I am feeling quite happy. Got our growth scan tomorrow so that will be fun. See how much he weighs now and whether he is still head down.


----------



## craftymum

you girls are all so lucky I wish I could eat some pizza or a proper meal, due to my stupid hyperemesis all I've been able to eat since I was 6 weeks is white bread either as toast or cheese sarnies and fruit :cry: and even that doesn't always stay down, had horrible day today, just been so tired and sore and seemed to have a small dose of the runs, was really sick tonight even though I avoided all my common triggers (cold drinks or normal food)
~went to bed but had to gt up again as just feeling so sick and sore and just can't get comfy for the life of me sigh - 52 days to go, I can't wait to get back to being me again.


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: craftymum

I've had to get out of bed too. I just cannot sleep - 2nd night in a row too. I hope this doesn't become a pattern. I can't get comfy and when I do, bubs smack the living daylights out of me until I move again. 

52 days....not that long at all when you put it like that. I hope that you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Craftymum ~ I'm sorry that your sickness is not easing... I really do hope that it does soon... It is so controlling and almost disabling... You do have my sympathy, but I really don't think there is a simple cure...

Aimee-lou ~ It's quite fustrating if you want to sleep and can't get comfy, isn't it???

I was in bed ready to sleep by 9pm yet again last night... But hey, I'm up and almost ready for work... Just listening to the weather... Urgh, springs to mind for the next couple of days...

After work today I'm taking DS shopping for his school uniform, and out to lunch to meet a friend who's babe was born last week. He's quite looking forward to spending some time with me for a change... He didn't shut up at all yesterday from me getting home from work, until I weent to bed... OH was taking DS to my parents again to sleep... I am so looking forward to starting my mat leave and actually being able to have my family all at home for a change... Only 4 weeks left...

Even when DS starts school, I've 2 weeks left at work... Arranged it with a friend to drop him at her house if OH is still at work when I have to leave for work... She'll let him dress and eat breakfast at her house and walk to school with her daughter (she goes to the secondary school across the carpark from DS's primary school...)

I hope you all feel better... Have a lovely day, I'll catch up with you all this evening...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well even after attempting an early night (9pm) I still feel shattered! But nevermind a womans work is never done so i just gotta get on with it..

I was wondering... do any of you have OLD belly piercing scars? i took mine out years ago but my scar is weeping a little bit and its a tiny bit sore :( this happened early on in the pregnancy but cleared up pretty quick so wonder if its to do with stretching?!? I have noticed that Freya's leg movements are alot higher up now so she has obviously had a growth spurt :D 

On a good note 4 more weeks and full term! I am starting on the EPO next week orally, and the RLT capsules :) Then at 36 weeks i will start the EPO direct onto the cervix.. Plus getting my gym ball pumped up so i can start doing some rolling about in the evenings. 

I cant believe we will all be trying to evict these babies soon, it just doesnt seem real! 

Is there any news on Mumof4? 

Right enough of my rambling :blush: Catch you all soon xxxxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, i'm struggling to sleep too. I find I snooze best on sofa so do that late evening until oh goes to bed and try to have an afternoon nap. I'm up and down to te loo alot through the night and backache keeps me awake. Thankfully not feeling too tired though at the moment.
Seem to have lots of clean washing stacked up, so need to get that all folded properly and put away.


----------



## sam76

Morning all, we all seem to be having a few troubles sleeping!!! my legs ache and are so hot, i have to keep the fan on!!! well i suppose in a few wks, when are little ones are here it will be so worth it, cant wait now!!!! Have a great day all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Sam i sleep with a fan on, but i think for me its the white noise that i am used to more than anything?! 

And gosh yeah these babies are so worth all of this huh! i cant wait till we all start popping them out :) it'll be strange seeing avators with ickle bubbas under all your names x


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Craftymum :hugs: when you put it like that I know I should be greatful. I hope that you manage to feel a bit better today and nothing triggers you off :flower:

Eswift: Sounds like you have a nice day planned today. I have ignored the weather people today, it looks nice and sunny at the mo so I am in ignorant bliss!! 

baby.love - what's EPO? I'm guessing RLT is raspberry leaf tea?

I had a twitchy leg last night, I was almost in tears with it, I had had more than enough dairy to keep it at bay but it just didn't work yesterday. It twitches when I am tired too but then it keeps me awake, so I get more tired, so it gets worse - can't win!

My Mum said yesterday that she has bought bean a little comfort square, she says its so cute with winnie the poo on it and little ribbons all around. Can't wait to see it. We are going to book a shopping spree in after bean is born so she can buy some outfits which I'm looking forward to :D 

I got a letter yesterday informing me my HIP grant was on it's way and if there was anything wrong to contact them - the only problem is its been and gone already!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Kte said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Craftymum :hugs: when you put it like that I know I should be greatful. I hope that you manage to feel a bit better today and nothing triggers you off :flower:
> 
> Eswift: Sounds like you have a nice day planned today. I have ignored the weather people today, it looks nice and sunny at the mo so I am in ignorant bliss!!
> 
> *baby.love - what's EPO? I'm guessing RLT is raspberry leaf tea?*
> 
> I had a twitchy leg last night, I was almost in tears with it, I had had more than enough dairy to keep it at bay but it just didn't work yesterday. It twitches when I am tired too but then it keeps me awake, so I get more tired, so it gets worse - can't win!
> 
> My Mum said yesterday that she has bought bean a little comfort square, she says its so cute with winnie the poo on it and little ribbons all around. Can't wait to see it. We are going to book a shopping spree in after bean is born so she can buy some outfits which I'm looking forward to :D
> 
> I got a letter yesterday informing me my HIP grant was on it's way and if there was anything wrong to contact them - the only problem is its been and gone already!! :rofl:

Sorry hun, EPO is evening primrose oil :) and yep RLT is raspberry leaf tea :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html - for anyone interested, i found this page really informative on natural methods :)


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html - for anyone interested, i found this page really informative on natural methods :)

Thanks baby.love, I'm a bit slow this morning! :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

Kte i'm a bit slow all the time lately :lol: we are pregnant so we are allowed to be :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies n bumps:hugs:

:happydance:34 weeks today:happydance:

And only 28 hours left to work til mat leave, I'm so ready for it now!!!

Will have a read of that link later baby.love, thanks for that, would prefer to not go past D day!!!

Well only another week left of school hols, think DS1 is itching to get back to school now, is missing his friends, also DS2 is starting more hours at preschool so will give me a few weeks of me time until lo arrives:happydance: time will prob be spent sleeping or sorting!!!

My little buggy arrived yesterday, am so pleased with it, its a Petite Star Zia and got it for £99 inc. delivery with footmuff, raincover and parasol:happydance: will probably keep it in the car as it is so light saves dragging my big pram in/out of the car all the time.

:hugs: to all that need them and if anyone wants some rain come n get mine please........had plans for lots of laundry today:dohh:

x


----------



## h702

morning all. i slept quite well last night, just did not want to get up for work!! still, only 9 days left :)

im having quite a bad time with my oh last few days. dont know wether im just over reacting with hormones or if it is something thats really bothering me. its just that since being pregnant ive had to give up loads, stop drinking, stop going out through the week cos im too tired. my friends dont invite me out anymore cos i cant drink and they know a work night i cant be out til after 11pm cos im too tired. meanwhile oh is still going out whenever and wherever he likes, he doesnt seem to think that on our 1 day off a week together that i might like some company and not just be sat in the house on my own again. he wanted a lift into town tonight, and apparently im being awkward because i wont ask my dad to do it!!!! whats wrong with him going out for once and not having a drink, and driving himself there and back?!! do you think im being unreasonable? half the time i dont know wether its my hormones making me like this or if it is a genuine reason to be upset :( its driving me mad and further away from him x


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies,

aimee-lou - I had a rubbish sleep aswell ! feel wrecked now

baby.love - I have an old scar but doesnt seem to be anything seeping out of it, i would go the docs with that just in case x

Had routine hosp appointment this morning, everything fine back in 3 weeks.

Hope you are all having a nice morning xxx


----------



## Kte

h702 said:


> morning all. i slept quite well last night, just did not want to get up for work!! still, only 9 days left :)
> 
> im having quite a bad time with my oh last few days. dont know wether im just over reacting with hormones or if it is something thats really bothering me. its just that since being pregnant ive had to give up loads, stop drinking, stop going out through the week cos im too tired. my friends dont invite me out anymore cos i cant drink and they know a work night i cant be out til after 11pm cos im too tired. meanwhile oh is still going out whenever and wherever he likes, he doesnt seem to think that on our 1 day off a week together that i might like some company and not just be sat in the house on my own again. he wanted a lift into town tonight, and apparently im being awkward because i wont ask my dad to do it!!!! whats wrong with him going out for once and not having a drink, and driving himself there and back?!! do you think im being unreasonable? half the time i dont know wether its my hormones making me like this or if it is a genuine reason to be upset :( its driving me mad and further away from him x

:hugs: I don't think you are being unreasonable. My ex was like that when I wasn't pregnant and that upset me - it's not just the preganacy hormones!Have a chat with him and let him know how you feel if it is happening often - you only have such a short time left to be just the two of you! Plus, he won't be able to go off like that when LO is around - maybe that's why he is doing it? :hugs:


----------



## h702

i tried talking to him on saturday and he just turned it round onto me saying he never stops me going out and its not his fault that its not affecting him yet as much as it is me. im worried he will continue like this when lo is here :( doesnt help that his best mate is pretty much single so is out all the time. i get too upset to talk and then he just goes on and on that im being ridiculous!!!


----------



## Kte

h702 said:


> i tried talking to him on saturday and he just turned it round onto me saying he never stops me going out and its not his fault that its not affecting him yet as much as it is me. im worried he will continue like this when lo is here :( doesnt help that his best mate is pretty much single so is out all the time. i get too upset to talk and then he just goes on and on that im being ridiculous!!!

Maybe try and plan some things to do together on the day off and slip them in a conversation somwhere (as he seems to have his defenses up on the going out issue). If he says he is going out on that date then just suggest an alternative one?? That way you can pre-book spending time together so your not stuck in on your own. Sounds daft having to 'book' time together but it might help?? Hope he comes round for you xx


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

:shock: How quiet is it in here for a change!! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## h702

hey feeling alot better. have arranged to have rest of week off work so i can catch up on some sleep and take it easy. i have only had about 1 day off hol the whole time ive been pregnant so think i am in need of some me time!!! my work have finally told me what maternity pay they are going to offer me too and im really happy with it so all things looking up now :)

it is awfully quiet in here today ..


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, just been sorting some stuff to pop in the sale section here, just had melon and now feel really sick. Sickness seems to be back with a vengeance since baby turned. He likes kicking me in the stomach and ribs!

ad letter off work confirming I have worked for them long enough to get full maternity benefits so thats full wage for 6 months then drop onto smp for 3 then 3 of nothing. Still not sure how we are going to afford this.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> ad letter off work confirming I have worked for them long enough to get full maternity benefits so thats full wage for 6 months then drop onto smp for 3 then 3 of nothing. Still not sure how we are going to afford this.

Maffie - that's actually quite good. I'm on just plain old SMP and it's going to be a struggle. Just do what you can, things always work out for the best and time with bubs is what's important. :hugs:


----------



## Kte

I agree that is good! I only get 12 weeks full pay (although there is SMP in there, there is some % nonesense to do with my wage and the SMP that I can't quite remeber now, its all in my paperwork somewhere!) After that I am using up loads of my annula leave as my wage would be cut in half and there is no way we could survive on just that! Bills to pay and all that jazz.

I'm more bothered about the fact that my time with LO is cut short!


----------



## Maffie

I think what is making it hard is the maintenance payments for oh's children, the monthly solicitors fees while the divorce is going through court and im stuck with big debts due to being windled by my ex :wacko: without the debts we'd be fine but with that combination it means we essentially will have less coming in than needs to go out.


----------



## littlekitten8

Afternoon ladies. I'm getting really peeved with work. Had the letting agents on the phone again this morning saying they still havn't received a reply from my work to confirm my pay....this email was sent weeks ago FFS. And again Friday. And again today. So I went in after my scan and found that the 2 people its been sent to are BOTH on holiday! So I managed to get the unit administrator to give me her email so it's now been sent to her. Only I've tried to phone her to ask whether it has arrived and she isn't answering her phone! Grrr! If this doesn't get done today we won't be moving on Saturday. 

On the up side the growth scan went well. His femur length was back up to near the 50th centile. His estimated weight is currently 3lb 14oz. So we will wait and see what the consultant says tomorrow.


----------



## Kte

Maffie - is there any way you could offer the debt companies less money for a bit? Maybe call or write to them, say your circumstances have changed and you can only offer them so much for a bit, whilst you are on maternity?

Little Kitten - hope they get their act togther so you can move! Glad the growth scan went well too :thumbup:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

been midwife..

She told me off:cry: , Said that because dexter is mahoosive that hes pushing on my cervix, could be my plug or Hind waters :dohh: . But if i leak anymore i have to get my arse to hospital asap. She didnt measure me as she said hes big anyway so theres no point :blush: .

I had +protien in urine, first time this preg. Also have swallon feet & hands [ ? ] no idea what this means :dohh:

how would i know if my cervix is open or not? :blush: im getting stabbing pains up there and it hurts.

Also she said the BH's are because of the pressure from lil chunky monkey.


----------



## Maffie

Kte said:


> Maffie - is there any way you could offer the debt companies less money for a bit? Maybe call or write to them, say your circumstances have changed and you can only offer them so much for a bit, whilst you are on maternity?
> 
> Little Kitten - hope they get their act togther so you can move! Glad the growth scan went well too :thumbup:


Found the credit card companies rubbish. Since i've left my ex ive been getting on a more even keel and paying more off. Just hate I was taken for a ride by a man and he's out there swanning about with my belongings and things I paid for and I cant have them back or the money arrrrg.

I just hope once the divorce is through for oh we'll manage better. Thankfully I meet all payments now just worried about in 6-9 months time.


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> Maffie - is there any way you could offer the debt companies less money for a bit? Maybe call or write to them, say your circumstances have changed and you can only offer them so much for a bit, whilst you are on maternity?
> 
> Little Kitten - hope they get their act togther so you can move! Glad the growth scan went well too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Found the credit card companies rubbish. Since i've left my ex ive been getting on a more even keel and paying more off. Just hate I was taken for a ride by a man and he's out there swanning about with my belongings and things I paid for and I cant have them back or the money arrrrg.
> 
> I just hope once the divorce is through for oh we'll manage better. Thankfully I meet all payments now just worried about in 6-9 months time.Click to expand...

It's just typical there is no protection for these things when you really need it! I'm sure something will work out for you by then x


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ I know it's none of my business and you've probably tried most things with the creditcard company. My friend and I sorted hers out to reduce her payments for a period (4 months I think to start with) when this period was up we resent the letters again for the same arrangement as agreed previously (4 months earlier) they were happy all round. She was paying what she could afford, and they were just happy to be getting paid... We got all the information for the letters to send from CAB website... All it cost her in the end was the stamps for the postage. The credit card company replied quickly and all was sorted in a couple of weeks. We did it with some other debts she had too... Catalogues etc... All were happy with the letters sent, nobody argued with the offer she made and all were happy to keep to the same payments the following period. We did all this over a year ago, she's happy as the debts clearing at a rate she can afford to pay, all she does is every 4 months sends copies of the orginal letters and budget planner... Might be worth a look, more so as finances are due to drop/change.... All the info's on CAB website, if you feel you'd rather talk to someone they're really helpful, and have been known to work on peoples behave to sort everything out for them too...

xtaylorsmummy ~ Hope your mw wasn't too hard on you... Sometimes it's hard to do right for doing wrong... Try to relax and not worry...

Littlekitten ~ I hope the letting company get the email they need today... It's a pig when things that are beyond you control go pearshaped, more so when so much it riding on it...

h702 ~ I really don't think you're being unreasonable; I do think your OH is being rather selfish though... Ok so he's not pregnant and not getting tired either; but he's got a resposibilty to you and bump. Not only in just keeping you happy, sweet and calm but also when babe is here... I'd be a bit concerned if he's like this now what's he going to be like when LO arrives? Are you going to be left holding the baby all the time? As he's not going to have been the one who gave birth? My DS came out with a classic today when out in town and my friend asked if he was going to help changing nappies... DS just said "Your baby, your mess, you change it!"... Guess he's been thinking about it for a while... All I could do was laugh... Just wait until OH hears that one...


----------



## h702

lk - glad your growth scan went well, i get mine tomorrow. will be interesting to see how heavy he is cos were pretty similar dates too :winkwink:

maffie- at least you are getting some good pay from work, hopefully it will help. my work have said they'll pay 3 months full then 9months at 75%. really chuffed with that, it will help us out loads :cloud9:

well im off home now so have a good night everyone xx


----------



## dom85

Hey girls, 

It sounds like everyone is getting a really good deal from their employer, I'm getting 90% of my salary for the first 6 weeks, 50% for the next 6 weeks and SMP after that :( Not quite sure how I'm cope on that and I might have to go back to work after 3 months because I'm on my own. Will just have to get FOB to pay something towards his son, grr.

Maffie - I've got a similar deal with my creditors to what eswift described, when I go on maternity I'm going to write to them again and ask for more reduced payments. Also, when you and your oh have the baby I'm pretty sure that he will be able to reduce his payments to his ex because he will have a dependant living with him. I would double check on the CSA website but I'm sure its a factor.

Littlekitten - I had a similar situation when I moved recently, my Dad is my guarantor (sp?) and they had to confirm his salary with his company but the guy never answered his phone. In the end the letting company just said that if I could provide a recent wage slip of his then this would be proof of his income as well. Got it over to them the same day and everything went through fine. Can you ask the letting company if they will do the same?

Been busy the last couple of days. My antenatal classes started yesterday, they're ok its just not a very lively group, no one would ask any questions and I had LOADS so I felt like I was dominating it a bit. 

Also, I got the OK last week to work from home because of my diabetes, so this week is my last week working and then I've got two weeks holiday and then my maternity starts :happydance:

Friday was my last day in the office, it's been soo lovely not having to get up early and get the train to London. My team got me some lovely presents too, a little outfit, a gorgeous cuddly elephant, a Winnie the Pooh door hanger and they got me the Fisher Price link a doos baby swing! Bless them.

Better get back to doing some work, catch you all later


----------



## Maffie

Doubler checked and yes payments to the ex will drop when baby is here. Also once court finishes in october should have a couple of hundred not going out to solicitiors and oh saysd he'll take over paying some more of the bills. He's on a bigger wage than me s makes more sense.

I am such a worrier. Thankfully dont have catalogues and things.

Just had a phone cvall froma card company and it was a scam. I realised but only after they got my year of birth. Phone the card company and they hadn't called me :shrug: cancelled the card and they confirmed thats immediate so no money can come off it. I feel like an idiot i just called oh crying down the phone about it. (I used to work for a bank). This scam call knew stuff about me more than I thought scammers could.


----------



## florabean1981

Hey all, I went away for the weekend to Dorset to visit my mum & stepdad, which was nice. Came home to & foiund that my OH had filled the bath with freaking scallops from one of his diving trips!!!!! that was a shock to say the least. Now the bathroom reaqlly smells, even though he's cleaned it. Anyone know how to get rid of fishy smells??????

Anymore updates on Mumof42009??? Hope she'll be okay & last a bit longer.

:hugs: to all who need them & :hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Maffie

Bicarb is meant to be good for odours.


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Bicarb is meant to be good for odours.

I was about to say exactly the same thing and then realised Maffie had already posted this. Try filling the bath with warm water and putting in quite a bit of bicarb, and then leaving for a few hours or overnight. (Take care you don't go out and leave the taps dripping ... you don't want a flood as well!)


----------



## littlekitten8

I ended up phoning the letting agents again at 3.45 and just saying couldn't they take wage slips instead as work are being totally useless. I have to fax them last 2 months wage slips and last 2 months bank statements. So OH bless him has taken them to work with him to fax them off this evening. Feeling relieved now cos I have my parents coming up and have rented a van too so I would have been fuming if I couldn't have moved. 

Got on a bit of a cleaning spree again today oops...have hoovered all downstairs, cleaned the kitchen and living room, cleaned up the conservatory and sprayed and cleaned the dining table. Now off to pack the shoes into boxes. 

Has anyone else noticed they are going to the loo a bit more often? I've been for a poo 7 times since yesterday lunch time and its making me wonder whether this is that clear out they talk about?! Hope not. Not ready for him to come out just yet lol.


----------



## eswift

Fresh lemon is excellent too for getting rid of smells, wipe on wipe off... LOL I don't quite know why, but if you're interested potatoes work well on mirrors too... Full of useless information like that...

Maffie ~ You're forgiven for being duped... I got duped years ago, by an american company 'you have won a holiday! Can we take a deposit' Gave my card details; got off the phone call creditcard company, the company had taken the money under a different name to what they gave me. Got all the money back, thank goodness... Felt such a pratt... Couldn't believe I'd done it?!?! duh! And I couldn't even blame being pregnant!!! So you're not alone... Big Hugs...

Florabean ~ I hope you get rid of the smell soon... What a lovely present to come home too... I'd have prefered a nice meal...

Golly I'm shattered today... No nap, cooking OH & DS left over mince and new potatoes for their tea... I'm still full had a lovely salad for my lunch and a bag of hot & spicy crisps earlier... (Had a tom cat pestering me, almost had his head in the bag; gave him one thinking he'd not eat it. How wrong was I??? 6 big crisps later he was still munching away... Had to put the bag down as he was going to get inside the bag... LOL) 

Anyone elses cat like odd food? My dog likes grapefruit juice, and pears (not together lol)


----------



## Maffie

lol eswift pets are funny. My dog loved carrots and grapes. she stays with my mum now and she walks past the fruit bowl and just takes a mouthful of grapes as though they are there for her!

LK I think as baby moves down more pressure can be put on things liek bladder and bowel. I certainly cant go as long without weeing and cant eat as much as he keeps kicking my stomach.


----------



## Maffie

I just scared myself. I just told oh 'oh from next Tuesday we can say the baby is due next month' I then proceeded to panic :rofl:


----------



## Kte

Maffie - don't feel bad for being duped, at least you took action! I hate it when the actual banks ask for your DOB etc, I don't understand why you have to prove to them that you are you, we should be able to ask them security questions too!

Eswift - my cats like chocolate cake and potatoes! One of them even snuck into the treat tin we have and stole a chocolate crispy square!! Funny things! We just had to remove what seemed like 100s of grass seeds from Fluffy, he has the longest fur, bless.


Eveything is tasting weird today, and yesterday if I think back. I had some bucuits earlier and all I could taste was salt. I had a burger for my tea (yet another non healthy tea :nope: - must try harder! But . . . I did have a meeting after work until half five and it is bed time now so we needed to eat quickly) . . anyway as I was saying, the burger tasted like orange juice! Which I have been avoiding as I hate the taste since I have been pregnant. Just can't get the tastes out of my mouth either, eating other foods, having other drinks and I have tried brushing my teeth too! :wacko:


----------



## littlekitten8

I think I just made my mothers night lol. Told her I had written my birth plan and that it said I wanted OH there and her if she could make it....we were on webcam and she was grinning like a cheshire cat lol. She's been my younger sisters birth partner for both her kids and cos we live 85 miles away I think she thought she wouldn't be asked.


----------



## Kte

Sounds relly nice LK - my mum is on standby if OH is at work and can't get there in time (he drives to Derby & back each day and his wagon is resticted to 56mph so if he is at work it may take him a while!) but its not really been 100% agreed. I would most rather have just my OH there with me tho, that is the only thinkg that is set up in my head - just me and OH. At first I thought it would be weird having my mum there but thinking about it, it would be nice to have someone there. My sis will want a piece of the action too but she lives 2 hours away and is not the fastest driver or the most on-time person bless her. Plus I could see friction between her and my mum! Argh, so lets just hope labour is long enough that OH can make it if he is at work!!

Can't sleep properly today, only really due to paranoia. I usually get over myself after talking to OH, I just feel daft saying anything at the moment as there is no real reason for it. I think i'm just a little freaked as he and my best friend who I have known since I was 3 have been getting on really well. I don't think anything is going on, don't get me wrong, I just think I am feeling a little over sensitive and it feels like i'm a bit pushed out - like 'she is supposted to be my best friend' kinda thing. Its good they are getting on tho, took him a whole year to accept/like her as the first time he met her she was VERY VERY drunk but they just suddenly realised now, well in the past few weeks, that they have a lot in common and that they do get on. I think its becasue I only have a few close friends and I am close to him as well I like being the common denominator for the two but they seem to chit chat happily away whilst I am not about so I feel a bit left out - daft I know, I'll get over it I am sure. It's only been over the past few weeks and it has been based around her coming over so maybe it just becasue it's all so 'new' and things will settle down. Plus for so long she has been 'banned' from the house so now when he says things like 'invite her over for tea' or randomly 'get her to come over' etc nothing to full on it just feels a bit weird! Anyways . . . rant over!!

Must try and get some :sleep: asI have a MW appointment tomorrow at 2pm so really should try and be on form and make sure LO is nice and chilled and rested!

Night all x


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ It took OH, My Mum & sister to get along; Dad was fantastic from beginning... As OH is 15 years older Mum is only 3 years older than him, she found it really hard. But funnily once she got over herself and accepted that OH wasn't going anywhere even with all the hassle she caused by just being her 'comments like what's he doing here? I'm not talking to him,' never really talking to him. They actually have loads in common and have lots of the same interests, years have gone by and they mainly get along very well... My sister on the other runs so hot and cold OH still tollerates her quite a bit... lol... Probably just as well that she lives away and only come home occasionally, but even I find her hard to get on with... But must admitte when Mum & OH started to get along it was a shock to the system... They were talking...

LK ~ Lovely news about you Mum... My Mum was at the birth of DS, not planned just turned up and didn't have time to leave, I found her very supportive, she chased after mw and helped rub my hip... whilst ex kept trying to blow on me - not the best move... lol (think my actual words to him were, "stop ***king blowing on me or I'll clout you!") Never did figure that bit out???

I've found that my sense of smell is far too sensitive, OH has said everything stinks to me... Food I've gotta fancy it to want to eat it, not eating quite so much or as many meals; doesn't seem enough room in there for food and babe... But have been drinking more water... Been so dry & thirsty...

Hope all's well with everyone... Seemed rather quiet on here yesterday, I do hope everyone's alright and not too many babes are trying to make early appearances...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, baby was dancing away in the early hours. I've not had such bags under my eyes since working nights and going to uni through the day! Is anyone struggling to roll over in bed? My back cracks horribly when I do. I think its weight of baby and everything.

Kte hope the mw appointment goes well.

It's hard when parents/friends dont get on with oh's, my mum hated my ex and she wa so right :rofl: I dont know whow but she has a great knack for being right.


----------



## Kte

Morning everyone,

Maffie - I kind of have to prepare myself and then suddenly flip myself over in bed, it hurts a little if I roll over gradually.

Eswift - Its funny how senses go topsy turvy again in 3rd tri! I think maybe it's the smells that are messing up my food. 

I'm kind of craving cherries at the moment, but the naughty kind, like on a bakewell tart or cherry cola! 

My ex and my sister didn't get along very well for about 5 of the 7 years we were together - that proved very awkward at times!

I think it did good to get all the thougts out of my brain last night! I was thinking again about it this morning whilst driving to work. The other night he took her home at about 10.00 and I was so tired I stayed at home and went to bed. OH dropped her off and stayed for a quick coffee and they ended up chatting, I woke up and it was 12.00! So I text him as I was kinda worried he was so long, although it does take 20 mins each way to get to her house, they said didn't realise the time and he came home straight away. Once he was home and I had moaned that I thought he could have been in hospital and a text would have been nice, OH and I had a chat until about 3.30am discussing what had been talked about (mainly my ex) and how he felt about us and our future. He has been very caring since so I shouldn't grumble! I think I need to get over my silly 'my friend thing' as really it did him good to get a third perspective on my life with my ex (not just my sisters or my version!) Plus, I would rather he talk to her about anything that him try and talk to his ex, which he does attempt to do every now and then (and that buggs me 100x more!). Also . . .(last point sorry lol) I know that, even as both out friends, ultimately, she wouldn't let him take the piss out of me. So I should be relieved really!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## sam76

Morning all. how are we all feeling, slept abit better last night too, but i was awake at 5!!!! off to work i go again, i finish tommorow, and i cant wait !!!!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Been awake since 7.45 cos OH's alarm went off and he still carried on sleeping and finally got up at 8.40am lol. I usually go back to sleep for an hour after he goes to work but this morning I just couldn't relax cos I'm waiting for the lady at the letting agent to phone me to let me know she got my pay slips and bank statements so I can finally make the actual appointment for Friday to pick up our keys!! OH was supposed to fax them last night but couldn't figure out the machine lol so he scanned them in to the computer and emailed them instead hehe. If she hasn't phoned by 9.30am then I'm going to phone her cos otherwise I will be on edge for hours and James really doesn't seem to like the adrenaline lol.

Got my consultant appointment at 2.45pm so we will see what they say this time. Don't think they are going to do much as he is now head down. Be interesting to see if he actually has engaged at all cos mum always was engaged at 32 weeks and he has dropped alot and feels like he has started to engage lol.


----------



## Maffie

Good luck with consultant LK and the letting agents.

Just noticed i've moved up to penultimate box on my ticker :happydance:

Just had coffee pizza and cake for breakfast :rofl: it's like im at uni again!


----------



## littlekitten8

Yay just had an email from the letting agents to say that everything is completed and we can pick up the keys between 9am and 12noon on Friday! So relieved. Now celebrating with a cuppa lol.


----------



## Kte

littlekitten8 said:


> Yay just had an email from the letting agents to say that everything is completed and we can pick up the keys between 9am and 12noon on Friday! So relieved. Now celebrating with a cuppa lol.

Congrat's :happydance:


----------



## colsy

littlekitten8 said:


> Has anyone else noticed they are going to the loo a bit more often? I've been for a poo 7 times since yesterday lunch time and its making me wonder whether this is that clear out they talk about?! Hope not. Not ready for him to come out just yet lol.

I ain't done seven poos since yesterday lunch (how do you get the time?! :rofl:) but certainly I am doing more than usual. Like you, I am most definitely not ready for Li'l Pudd'n to pop out yet. Still got kitchen, dining room, hall, stairs and landing to finish. And a log burner to buy, otherwise we'll all freeze.


----------



## dom85

littlekitten8 said:


> Yay just had an email from the letting agents to say that everything is completed and we can pick up the keys between 9am and 12noon on Friday! So relieved. Now celebrating with a cuppa lol.

Yay :happydance: You must be excited to not have to live with other people now, just you and oh (for a little while at least)

Just dont let the moving and getting everything set up stress you out.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I'm very lucky cos my mum, dad, nan and brother are coming up to move us. I don't have to do anything at all lol. Almost all the packing is done and mum and dad are coming up early on Friday to finish the packing for me.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Oh My God..

Last night i went bed with abit of pain in my left side. Was okay not too bad. In the night its got 100% worse!. It feels like its at the bottom of my ribs on the left side. Only way i can discribe it it feels like iv broken a rib .

It hurts so much when i cough, try and go for number two [sorry tmi], or just lift my arms up. My lil monkey is a big baby, weighes about 6lb7 atm and im only 34weeks! 

I sat crying on the toilet this morning, so fed up but all dp could say was "dont start friggin crying!". 

I had the most rubbish night sleep, could only sleep on my right side or back. 

Any idea what this could be?


----------



## littlekitten8

Maybe hes got a foot in your ribs?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv tried moving him lol. hes shifted to the other side.

Im so fef up its untrue, im willing to try anything to get him out. I cant stop crying


----------



## lindak

Morning Laides,

LK - Congrats xx Bet you are so relieved 

Taylormummy - :hugs: Hope the pain eases for you soon .. 

Last night sleep was better than the night before but not great. Have my 3rd ante natal class today. I have had some pains in my bump again, like muscular pains. Nothing major just the odd twinge. 

This week has dragged in so far, I wish it was friday. 

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so so so mad! Adam is still in bloody bed!!!!! im feeling like poo today =[ taylor keeps wanting me to pick her up and i cant anymore =[


----------



## Maffie

xTaylorsMummy said:


> im so so so mad! Adam is still in bloody bed!!!!! im feeling like poo today =[ taylor keeps wanting me to pick her up and i cant anymore =[

oooh I think it's time for tv on, washer on, vacuum going, rearranging noisely of cupboards. :thumbup:


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol Maffie thats the sort of thing I would do. I'm getting nervous about my consultant appointment this afternoon. Don't know why cos James is now head down so it's not as if we are going to be discussing my birth options anymore.


----------



## Kte

Lol, I like it Maffie - I will have to remember that one!

:hugs: TaylorsMummy, hope things calm down for you soon and the pain goes.

I have some aches at the bottom of my back today, nothing seems to ease it. I wonder if LO has moved? Only 1hr and 45 mins until I get to leave work to go to MW appointment so we shall see soon!


----------



## keerthy

Morning Bumps, 

Hope everyone's doing good today! 

LK~ congrats hun! Glad ur mom will be with you! :) My mom will be travelling from India probably on Sept 20th... gottu manage all alone until then! 

Taylorsmummy ~ I have that pain sometimes...... I noticed.. a warm glass of water/milk makes the LO change position... dunno how long it will last though!!!!! Propping up with pillows b4 I sleep. I am trying to have small meals ...2 hours b4 I sleep...... otherwise I feel it real uncomfy with LO hitting ma ribs..... and no space for food and baby! Hope it helps! :hugs: 



I slept well last night, hadn't slept well for 3 mights in a row!.... slept from 10 to 4.30 which is like a bliss to me..... though fill tired..... ohh Joys!!!! 

had an early lunch..... some fried chicken topped with some houmous and lettuce! 

have a nice day ladies.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Taylorsmummy: go to Argos & get yourself their bog-standard gym ball. It's white & only costs £4.99. If you sit on it & gently bounce while you watch TV or something, it'll encourage Dexter to move down a little bit & get his feet out of your ribs. I've found it's really helped me. Also, you could get your daughter involved by getting her to jump up & down in time with you bouncing- it'll wear her out, LOL! The only other thing you can do is rub your belly lots coz it's soothing, relaxes your own muscles & might make bubs curl up & sleep a bit more instead of nuzzling your ribs? My midwife also said that slouhing makes it worse, so sit up straight & stretch upwards a lot.
Hope it eases soon!

LittleKitten: congrats on getting the house & hope you have a smooth & easy move. 

Maffie, Colsy & Eswift: I tried to bicarb this morning, followed by some good old cillet bang & the smell has gone. OH has promised he wont bring seafood home anymore, lol!!! Thanks for the tip- will have to remember that for the future. :)

Sam76: enjoy your last day at work!!!

Everyone else- hope you're all well!


----------



## littlekitten8

Got some lovely bits in Wilkinson yesterday. Bought placemats, towels, storage jars, glasses, pictures for the walls, fruit bowl and wine glasses. Wandering round and got a rather painful BH....literally made me stop and breathe through it. Poor OH looked absolutely panicked and once it went I carried on shopping lol and he was like 'are you alright'...I was like 'I'm fine now' lol.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

33 weeks today :wohoo: 4 weeks till project evict Freya begins :)

Massive :hugs: to all that need them xx

I am super happy today as a friend of mine had her baby 10 days late.. It proved to me that growth scans are totally unreliable as she was told to expect a 9lb'er atleast.. but her baby girl weighed in at 7lb 10oz! and the fact she was so late shows she wasnt ever going to be massive! 

Have a good day girls and i'll catch you later xxx


----------



## lindak

baby.love - congrats on 33 wks !! I totally agree with growth scans being way off ! Everyone I know has been told to expect such a weight baby and they are nothing near !!


----------



## helz81

Congrats on 33 weeks Babylove- that is good to hear about growth scans. Think Im being overly paranoid about what weight my little man will be.

31 weeks today :happydance: into single digits..9weeks to go!!!

Totally knackered from work this morning,my feet are throbbing,Im sure I can see them pulsing!! So Im sat with my feet up while my daughter is making a carrot cake :flower: Im just shouting instuctions at her lol. If it turns out nice,were going to make another one for my friend (who has just lost her husband)


----------



## Maffie

My hospital wont give an approximate weight on my growth scans as they say its not accurate enough. So I just get the head and abdomen measurements. 

Gosh I never thought about bein in single figures of weeks when I hit 31 weeks. That scared me helz. I was scared enbough the other day when I realised as of the 1st of september i can say the baby is due next month. Must stop scaring myself.


----------



## eswift

Afternoon All...

LK ~ Great news about the move!?!?! Hope all goes well with consultant and the move... Once in your new house you'll really be able to get things sorted ready for babe's arrival...

xTaylorsMummy ~ You seem to be having a right rough time with your emotions, OH and pains... You poor dear... I'm still having a soak each night in the bath before bed, I've found it unsticks babe from where ever they're hiding, eases my hip/back ache, lets me have time out from DS (boy does he talk! he has so much to say, I''m not sure he even stops for breath!) and seems to help me drift into sleep soon after... Hope you feel better soon...

Maffie ~ Not sure I'd manage pizza for breakie... lol... but egg & mayo sannies at 7am today were loveyl... I'd had cornflakes at 4.45am, egg & mayo sannies at 7am, salt & vinegar crisps at 7.30am, Toast at 10am, Steak Bake and peach melba at 2pm and my tummy's still grumbling!?!? Talk about eating, I've not stopped today...

Baby.love ~ bet you're getting right impatient now, so close yet so far away... My mat leave starts in 3 & 1/2 weeks, can't help wishing it would hurry up... lol ... Maybe that's just so I can sleep past 4.30am...

Colsy ~ I know the feeling about heating situation ready for winter... We still need radiators for the new bedrooms... Think we're going to do a shift about and recycle though. Buy larger ones for the new open plan livingroom & kitchen/dinner, using their old ones (freshly painted) in the new upstairs bed rooms. It'll cost us an extra £60 but in the long term will save us money on the heating and puts the radiators in the upstairs room sooner rather than later... Paranoia starting to set in now... Also mean we only need 2 new radiators rather than 4... Joys of renovating...

Florabean ~ Glad you've managed to get rid of the smells... Wonder what he'll bring home next time lol... My cats have brought home rabbits, mice, birds and toads... OH has a tendency to bring home 'crap' - "but it'll come in useful, they were going to skip it." (As I tend to think, and you wonder why???) DS tends to bring home sticks and his hungry mates... lol...

I'm so glad I'm off work tomorrow! I have eaten so much and feel so drained today... I've still have the entire house to sweep & mop ready for the carpets to be fitted... Yet, I'm excited... But why can't I bring my rather clumsy large body to want to do the cleaning??? Been avoiding it since I've had my nap... I know it's gotta be done... Not as though I've the sofa to lounge on and the tv to flick through... lol... DS has taken my phone and is playing the games on there and I'm hiding in here/facebook...

OK ok I really should show willing... As OH came home and emptied the livingroom before I got home and we all had to move the tv before he went to bed... Bless him... So he's now zzzing away upstairs (I'll see him about 7ish, as I head into the bath...) Great family life at the moment, quality time is when you pass in the hall way... At least I've been collecting DS from Dad after work, he's good company; noisey but who at 10 isn't?

Catch you all soon... Best go do my Super Mum act... Wonder how long it'll take????


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

Not stopping long but just wanted to pop on a note to say that Hubby and I are just back from booking in at the birth centre. They're happy to take us, its fabulous, I've got my appointment for my next check and I am now so excited!!!!!!

Hope we're all ok :hugs:

Oh and - 32 weeks today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

just a question.... My breasts are leaking a lot these days.... eerrr!!!! well, managing with breast pads..... the real prob is.. I am having sharp pains in ma breast since 2 days.. is anyone suffering with the same?


----------



## littlekitten8

Well that consultant appointment was a complete and utter waste of time! She got the midwife to take my blood pressure and then decided she didn't need to listen to baby or feel my tummy 'cos you were only scanned yesterday'. Grrr! She has decided I don't need a 36 week growth scan cos he is growing well. I just feel like she didn't give a crap about me and was just trying to get through her patients as quickly as possible. So glad we are moving this weekend cos it means a different consultant and a different midwife. So I left the hospital in a foul mood, feeling utterly rejected and ended up stopping in Co-Op on the way home for magazines and chocolate cakes. Got home, curled up the sofa and just cried. I'm in pain from walking the 2 miles there and back and just wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## colsy

littlekitten8 said:


> Got home, curled up the sofa and just cried. I'm in pain from walking the 2 miles there and back and just wish I hadn't bothered.

Awww, :hugs: Probably not much of a consolation, but the walk will have done you and baby some good. All my yoga and natural birth books say that walking is one of the best things you can do to get baby in a good position and to make your labour as relaxed as possible. Good luck with your house-move this weekend. xx


----------



## Kte

Evenin' ladies :D

Congrat's to everyone reaching a milestone today :happydance: and lots of lots of :hugs: for those who need them x

Had my 31 week MW appointment today Babybean is measuring spot on (currently 31+4). We got to hear Babybean's heartbeat and at the same time there was another little noise coming through - OH and I were a little worried at first until the MW explained we could hear LO's hiccups - bless! 

She felt my bump for LO's position and they are still breech!! The MW said at the moment this is ok, keep staying on the left and not slouching etc to give LO room to move. She did say that if at the next appointment LO was still the same we would have to discuss the options. If they are we will have to go for another scan and see a consultant. She mentioned some kind of chinese method that one of the nurses does that they can turn babies and another option is a medical way of making tummy muscles soft and then by looking at a scan and using hands externally, turning LO. She also said that those methods may not work or LO could just move back! Gulp! Other issues such as a vaginal birth and a C-section would also have to be discussed. 

Turn LO!!!!

Does anyone know if your partner can be with you for a c-section? I got the impression they could be but OH is worried he won't be able to be there in the room with us.


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah if you are awake during the c-section (only time you wouldnt be would be if you were too poorly or if they needed to get LO out in a hell of a hurry, othewise known as a crash section', then OH can be there with you. Mostly they come in after you have been prepped.


----------



## MrsO29

Hello all

Nothing much to report from me, just knackered all the time, it's hard work settling my wee girl into Primary 1.

We have also changed baby name again!
Hubby decided he wasn't happy with Aiden so we have decided on another one we are both happy with. Keeping it a total secret this time though!

Baby has been kind of quiet today, probably just as tired as I am so am away to have an early night, hubby is gonna bath our daughter and put her to bed for me.

Take care Bumpkins!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i got my pram!!! my daze didnt realise how much room it takes up in the boot lol

Ribs are still killing me, have been all day =[


----------



## littlekitten8

Which pram did you get? What car do you have?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Icandy Pear and a Ford Focus lol


----------



## florabean1981

is anyone else on here addicted to Farmville on facebook?! I only started today but now I feel like I'm gonna miss something if i go away, lol. How sad am I?!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol flora me too! Mine died when I was in hospital and I was so upset. Get withdrawl if I can't log in pmsl.


----------



## jo_79

Hi all not posted in couple of weeks but been catching up on posts

:hugs: to all that need them

All is well here well except for dreaded spd returning, not sleeping and horrid heartburn with no relief! Had growth scan last week and he's already 5lb, all measurements are above the top line on the chart but i dont care cos he's healthy and all in proportion :) Also had a crap consultant appointment last week, didnt see my usual consultant but seen a registrar who couldnt answer any of my questions cos it was only my consultant who could decide - pointless appointment really apart from i got the scan - next one is 3 weeks away and is my last one with her to discuss birth options (she overides my MW) but they wont guarantee that i'll see her then either. Bit confused by that as they need to tell me where im allowed to give birth!

33 weeks today :happydance: so baby.love i'll be joining you on the eviction process soon too

Florabean and LK im so addicted to farmville on facebook too lol


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

pram <3
 



Attached Files:







dexters 10.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 8









dexters pram 2.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 3









dexters pram 4.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 2









dexters pram 7.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 3









dexters pram 6.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## craftymum

florabean1981 said:


> is anyone else on here addicted to Farmville on facebook?! I only started today but now I feel like I'm gonna miss something if i go away, lol. How sad am I?!

lol, I play farm town and just started farmville today too as getting bored with farm town now I've got everything on it lol

My hyperemesis has taken a turn for the worse last couple of days for a few days I was able to control when I was sick by avoiding fluids if I needed to go out but now I've just been throwing up really bad last 3 days without any fluids at all, today was particularly bad and I've just felt crap all day. I'm just so fed up as I never have any energy because I cant eat properly and what little I do manage just wont stay down :cry: I'm just so tired and wish this was all over as I really can't cope with much more thought I'd have got a break from it by now but no such luck. Hubby's off work next week too and I'd really hoped this would even ease off for a few days to let me enjoy some of the time with him before our baby arrives


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww craftymum sorry you're feeling so rubbish. Hope it improves for you soon x


----------



## craftymum

thanks LK I just cannot wait til it's all over but at the minute 7 weeks might as well be 7 years, hope everyone else is ok


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah I know what you mean. I'm having problems with my back and so I find it difficult to walk or turn over and stuff. 8 weeks seems like such a long time away.


----------



## craftymum

I know, sleeping is a nightmare, my back kills and my belly hurts every time I try to get comfy too added to the insane amount of times I get up to pee all makes it so much harder to deal with.
So annoying too when well meaning friends and family say oh the time's flying in etc etc, I'm always like maybe for you it is but it's not for me


----------



## littlekitten8

I was up about every hour last night to pee. And about every 45 mins during the day. Grr. And yeh my best mate keeps saying OMG I cant believe your this many weeks. Its flying. I'm like hmmm yeh dont bloody feel like it.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohh my lol. My DP wont shut up about ways to get lil mr out! hes going on and on about :sex: lol. And he says hes heard sperm orally :blush: can bring on labour :nope: LOL.. Really not in mood today :haha: But is this true :blush: lol


----------



## dom85

Im pretty sure it's not true, he's probably got the idea from Michael McIntyre which was on the other night. Some men have probably got together to start this rumour in the vague hope that they can get some action.


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

CraftyMum ~ I hear you loud and clear on the sickness front... Mine too has come back and feels as though it's making up for lost time... GP months ago told me that morning sickness is a sign of a really strong healthy placenta. Not sure he was trying to justify the sickness or not lol... You really do need to keep your fluids up though... I ended up in hospital with DS and to be honest I've been trying my hardest to avoid having to do that again... Managed so far so good this time... Just a shame that you've had no respite from it at all... I've at least managed a week at most, generally just a day here and a day there... I really do hope you get a break soon...

Keerthy ~ My boobs have been leaking for weeks now, breast pads are still soaking it up ok. I have periods during the day when they really ache; I've put it down to when babe's gonna what feeding when it's here. Until then my body is practising... 

I'm not at work today and still I'm up at stupid oclock to have breakfast, and morning sickness... Oh the joys... I'm not going to miss this bit at all once I finish work or babe's here... Even if I still have to get out of my pit to feed babe at stupid oclock, as long as I'm not sick each morning I'll be very happy... I'd much sooner have cuddles...

Right I'm feeling like going back to my pit, may catch you all later... My carpets are getting fitted today!?!?!?!?!?! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Maffie

florabean1981 said:


> is anyone else on here addicted to Farmville on facebook?! I only started today but now I feel like I'm gonna miss something if i go away, lol. How sad am I?!

oooooh I love it :cloud9: I am a total addict to that and to some games by playfish on facebook......


----------



## bana

how do u get team bumkin image in the signature bit of yr post?


----------



## Maffie

bana said:


> how do u get team bumkin image in the signature bit of yr post?

Hi you can right click the image and save. Then upload to photobucket and use the code wrapped with to pop it on here.

Not sure that makes sense.


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, thankfully I dont get up for lots of wees in the night my body holds it all till it wakes me up as im about to burst, resulting in severe belly and back ache. I wake most mornings now feeling stiff and achey and bump hard. 

Busy day today need to get lots of washing done and cant do any tomorrow as mum is coming for the day. Love their visits wish we lived closer i'd probably be there everyday then. Am I crackers that i'd be happy living on the same street as her :rofl:


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

I'm on Farmtown as well, but like craftymum there isn't much else I can do anymore so i'm a bit bored now! Was thinking about trying Farmville as my cousins are on there but I'm not sure! Plus those cows look so sad on the feeds when you sell off meat! 

I'm on Pet Society too, my sis got me addicted to that! lol

I'm just in a general happy mood today, OH is coming to take me out for lunch today. This eve' we are off to go see a new car he wants so we are going straight from work as it's in Hull. It's to replace his current 'race/drag' car, he has been thinking about it for a while and wants a car that can he can still race etc but at the same time all 3 of us can go out on weekend trips in too, which I think is quite sweet.

I'm also happy for my friend too, she had broken up from her husband a few months ago and had to move back to her parents down south. She has been looking for work for ages and has been for endless interviews only to get turned down, which can't be easy in her state iykwim. She sent me a message yesterday saying one of the places offered her a different job so now she has got a permanent job and starts next week. It's so something she deserves.

:hugs: craftyum & eswift

The MW asked me and OH if we had any questions and he said - yes, can you make time go quicker! :rofl:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, well at last its my last day in work, yipee xxxxxx

Have a great day all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## craftymum

Kte that's great about your friend
Sam76 enjoy your last day in work, tomorrow is officially my last day too but as I have been signed off sick with my hyperemesis since the end of Feb I can't really get excited about it.
Eswift thank you, it really is horrible isn't it, I've been in hospital a few times on the drip for fluids and even now at 33 weeks today I still hardly look pregnant as I lost so much weight at the beginning, my Doc told me I'm still losing weight and that the few pounds I've gained are just all baby weight now so dear knows what I'll weigh when it's all over. As much as it is good being able to wear my regular clothes etc I still would rather have had to have bought a load of maternity stuff and not had hyperemesis. I had such a bad day yesterday I was violently sick in the afternoon and felt terrible all day then was sick again after tea last night, all I ate was toast and some fruit as that's all I've really been able to eat for this entire pregnancy but even that doesn't stay down:cry: feel awful this morning and I weighed myself and I've lost a pound, I haven't gained any weight since about 28 weeks but the Docs aren't worried as baby is growing well but I really don't want to end up having t back in for a drip at this stage but I was given some ketostix by my GP so I'll keep an eye on my ketones over the next few days and hopefully it'll be ok.
Have a good day everyone, think I'm going to go lie down now for a while as I feel awful and just have the worst headache ever. :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning sexy ladies ;) 

Sam happy 35 weeks & :wohoo: enjoy your last day hun xxx

Taylorsmummy: i heard that about a mans little swimmers :sick: but how much is truth i dont know, i also read that rubbing it into your tummy works!! Gross or what :lol:

Well girls my OH is now all booked in for an operation on his nose :) he snores REALLY bad as he has too much cartlidge up his nostril, his operation is 9th Sept! so gives him a month to recover before Freya is here.. we have slept in seperate rooms since i was pregnant as i cant sleep with him in with me, will be lovely to be able to cuddle upto him again :cloud9: also be handy for him to help out in the night after my c-sec. 

Quick Q for you ladies:

Have you noticed that your babies movements feel different? Freya's seem more muffled rather than forcefull! i see my belly moving about and can feel wriggles and hiccups but it seems really different the last 2 days.. I am wondering if maybe she is so low down that she doesnt move like she did before.

Right off for some breakfast as feeling a bit icky xxx TTFN xxx


----------



## keerthy

hello Bumpkins, 

Sam ~ congrats on 35 weeks honey! enjoy ur last day... :hugs: 

Craftymum ~ sorry to hear that ur sick! I know how ya feelll, hope u feel better! ... :hugs: :hugs: 

Jo ~ am being referred to physiotherapy for SPD too.... having acid reflux since 2/3 days.... Its horrible isn't it? 

Slept kinda OK last night... with frequent trips to the loo.... belly aches, pinches etc... 
Lady bits sore and swollen.... 
Couldnt get out of the bed without DH's help... poor man, had to wake up everytime I wanted to go to the loo... 

Having leg cramps.... this mornign tried to strech my legs as usual and had the worst cramp of ma life... had to shout coz of pain!!!!!:cry:

Looks like the LO has moved down..... my belly seems to have reduced coz of that! 
Feeling very heavy atm, can't breath sometimes, feeling the pressure on ma ribs! All due to the position of the LO..... 

Can feel the LO's BUM popping up above my umbilicus..... lol Looks like a tall one just like his/her dad! (my DH is 6)  :blush:

Hope everyones doing well today! have a nice day ladies.....


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> Well girls my OH is now all booked in for an operation on his nose :) he snores REALLY bad as he has too much cartlidge up his nostril, his operation is 9th Sept! so gives him a month to recover before Freya is here.. we have slept in seperate rooms since i was pregnant as i cant sleep with him in with me, will be lovely to be able to cuddle upto him again :cloud9: also be handy for him to help out in the night after my c-sec.

Ohh Leah:hugs: you have made my morning!!

We have been sleeping seperately for past month cus of DH snoring, I can still hear when he is downstairs mind you!! You have my full sympathies, docs keep fobbing us off, he has already had adenoids out, but they just keep giving him sprays to use which do jack s**t!!!

I can show him your post when he gets home tonight, perhaps he won't feel quite so hard done by then for losing his bed:winkwink:

Lucky you though, u will have your man back in your bed, noise free, to snuggle up to when the nights start getting cold:thumbup:

Didn't sleep well at all last nite so feeling not too with it this morning so:hugs: to all and catch ya later x x


----------



## baby.love

Jlo my OH can be heard all over the house too :( it really upset him that we sleep seperatly and when he went for his ENT appointment he broke down saying he just wants his life back .. He cant breath properly during the day cause of it and when he gets a cold it is a nightmare. They said his right nostril is so blocked that he gets hardly any air in or out of it, so therefore his breathing is deeper to compensate for it and with that comes very bad snoring.


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> Jlo my OH can be heard all over the house too :( it really upset him that we sleep seperatly and when he went for his ENT appointment he broke down saying he just wants his life back .. He cant breath properly during the day cause of it and when he gets a cold it is a nightmare. They said his right nostril is so blocked that he gets hardly any air in or out of it, so therefore his breathing is deeper to compensate for it and with that comes very bad snoring.

Ahh bless him:hugs:
My DH cant breathe properly either, when he is eating sometimes its almost like he cant eat and breath at the same time iykwim.
As he is a builder they keep fobbing us off saying that its to do with the brick dust he is in contact with but he has had numerous nasal sprays and lotions for irrigating his nose and none of it works. 
At the last appointment we were told to wait till 7th Sept with the latest spray and if it didnt work to go back then but think he is going to go back next week and say its not working.
Its not good for family life, to say the least!!
You will be counting down the days now to his op, thats really not long to wait at all:happydance:
Do keep me updated with how it goes x


----------



## baby.love

Aww Jlo its awful isnt it babes, people always think my OH has a cold as he sounds bunged up... he is so affected by it and like you say it affects family life in a big way.. I will keep you all updated on how it goes :) 

I was wondering do you think they do maternity nurses costumes anywhere :rofl: How sexy would that be? me dressed up as a nurse at 35 weeks pregnant :sick: 

He has got to take 10 days off for recovery, then back for 3 weeks and then our little lady will be here! Makes it all seem very close.


----------



## jlosomerset

baby.love said:


> Aww Jlo its awful isnt it babes, people always think my OH has a cold as he sounds bunged up... he is so affected by it and like you say it affects family life in a big way.. I will keep you all updated on how it goes :)
> 
> I was wondering do you think they do maternity nurses costumes anywhere :rofl: How sexy would that be? me dressed up as a nurse at 35 weeks pregnant :sick:
> 
> He has got to take 10 days off for recovery, then back for 3 weeks and then our little lady will be here! Makes it all seem very close.

It will certainly break up the next few weeks for you thats for sure:thumbup:

Umm, maternity nurses costumes, now speaking purely about me in the same situation, it would definately not be a good look:rofl: x


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Taylorsmummy and baby.love - I'm happy to be able to tell you its all a load of bull lol. The only way the prostaglandins in the spermies are going to work is applied directly to the cervix lol. There is absolutely no truth in swallowing or rubbing it on yourself. All made up by men who are feeling a little neglected lol.

I am feeling a little happier this morning. Managed to get some better sleep last night thankfully although I was still up twice. Coming down with a cold I think. Really snuffly last night and this morning. James however is his usual wriggly self. Can't wait to go pick up my new house keys in the morning hehe. Got to take OH to work for 9am and then drive to Aylesbury and pick up our keys.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

LK lol just told dp that and he went "oh gutted" lol. Thats so funny, But im so happy lol. 

Im so in love with my pram its untrue lol. Was awake at 3 this morning in pain and needed a drink so i went downstairs to get some tablets and ended up pushing it around kitchen for 20mins lol


----------



## eswift

Hello Ladies...

Wow... It's taken some catching up this morning... I'm starting to feel so sleepy now, been busy this morning, with cleaning and cooking... 

I'm getting impatient now, still no carpet fitters or OH from work??? Where oh where can they be?

Not to worry, if they wake me they'll have to suffer the consequences!?!?! LOL not the best after a nap... Serves them right for not coming this morning... 

Hope you all have a good afternoon, hopefully my carpets will be fitted sometime today... Right off for some lunch, then a nap... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so fed up.. Im on plan to get dexter out lol. Any ideas that have proven to work the best?


----------



## Maffie

I'm a true washer women today. Just rewashed the load oh folded as was still damp and smelt a bit musty :dohh: Got the boys bedding on the line, jeans now in. I seem to never stop washing. Need to empty some furniture that mum is taking with her tomorrow and need to wash up/tidy lounge/generally turn myself into domestic goddess for the day eeeek.

Bbay seems to be rolling about alot, you can see bits of body sticking out of my tummy as he rolls about. Stops me in my tracks sometimes it's like a scene from Alien!!!!


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

No news this morning, had a good sleep last night thank god ! Still tired though but whats new lol.

Baby was very quite all day yesterday and then late in the evening he was having a party in there ! 

Had my 3rd ante natal yesterday on the pushing stage, I try my best not to think of the things that can go wrong but was unable to avoid it yesterday as the midwife was talking about emergency c- sections, tears and getting cut. I felt sick leaving . I would rather stay in my little bubble and believe that I am going to have a problem free birth lol 

Anyway hope you all have a lovely day today xx


----------



## Kte

Morning all (just!)

I am feeling hungry, hungry, hungry! OH is on his way so lunch time soon :)

LO is quite at the mo but they have been wriggiling this morning. They have had two bouts of hiccups today already. This morning was funny, they were quite strong when I was lying in bed, poor LO was trying to get comfy and just couldn't because of the hiccup movements.

(I think me in a normal 'nurse' costume is not a good look! lol)


----------



## florabean1981

taylorsmummy: I think you're safe to start taking raspberry leaf tea capsules from 34 weeks. The other obvious ones are spicy foods (doesn't work if you're used to spicy foods though apparently), good old sex, cranberry juice, eating pineapple etc etc. There was a thread about all the ways to get your LO outin the 3rd tri section; it was quite interesting & novel, lol.


----------



## colsy

florabean1981 said:


> taylorsmummy: I think you're safe to start taking raspberry leaf tea capsules from 34 weeks. The other obvious ones are spicy foods (doesn't work if you're used to spicy foods though apparently), good old sex, cranberry juice, eating pineapple etc etc. There was a thread about all the ways to get your LO outin the 3rd tri section; it was quite interesting & novel, lol.

This suggests that spicy food, cranberry juice and pineapple are best avoided before this time. Is that right? Blimey, I find it hard to live without a few hot chillies and pineapple juice in my fridge - better take a bit more care.


----------



## Maffie

I wasn't going to start with the eviction process until after 36 weeks.


----------



## Maffie

colsy said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> taylorsmummy: I think you're safe to start taking raspberry leaf tea capsules from 34 weeks. The other obvious ones are spicy foods (doesn't work if you're used to spicy foods though apparently), good old sex, cranberry juice, eating pineapple etc etc. There was a thread about all the ways to get your LO outin the 3rd tri section; it was quite interesting & novel, lol.
> 
> This suggests that spicy food, cranberry juice and pineapple are best avoided before this time. Is that right? Blimey, I find it hard to live without a few hot chillies and pineapple juice in my fridge - better take a bit more care.Click to expand...

My craving over the last month has been hot and spicy Mexican food. Been having it 3 ties a week :rofl:


----------



## Kte

I don't want to start the eviction process until LO has turned! My mum said I was the same and did turn eventually but LO has proven to be quite cheeky so far so we shall see! 

I'm staying clear of cranberry juice as it doesn't agree with me. I had some when I was younger when I had cistitus (sp) and it made me worse! Hated it ever since.


----------



## littlekitten8

I was advised to avoid pineapple juice cos of the recurrent miscarriages. Spicy food doesn't seem to be having an effect on me lol. My spice tolerance has doubled since getting pregnant lol. Was eating a rogan josh not so long ago and my housemate had to admit defeat half way through and I munched my way through the whole thing lol.


----------



## lindak

Yep eviction process wont start for me till 36 wks also !! 4 more weeks !!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> I wasn't going to start with the eviction process until after 36 weeks.

Ha ha....how very big brother! :haha: I love it!! 

Well girls, I'm having a really crappy day! So far hubby has had a letter through telling him he's being fined for a parking ticket from nearly 4 years ago! 

I got my pay through....in the form of a freaking cheque when I have DD's coming out tomorrow and after the weekend. I'm so angry I could cry...last two months it's been bank transfer!! Grrr I am sooooo mad and there's nothing I can do but pay it in as the accounts dept only work Mon-Wed! Looks like I'm spending the day on the phone re-setting DD's ....what a pain! 

Along with all the DD's....we have NO MONEY at all left. I think there is £4 in the bank and there's no fuel in the car or the bike, we have about £5 which we can scrat together if needs be but I'm going to have to clean out the cupboards to feed us until Tuesday. Yet another item to add to the list of discrimination complaints (I'm the only member of staff who's not paid by bank transfer, and I've been trying to get it sorted since November last year!!!!!!!!!) :growlmad:

Sorry to complain ladies. It also means that all the things we were planning on doing are going to have to be postponed until next week, and I was really looking forward to it all! 

Apart from that - and the lack of any sleep to speak of - things are fine! I'm trying to get all the filing sorted so at least all the paperwork I need is in front room where I can get to it easily. 
Hope we're all having a better day than I am ladies!! x :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh aimee-lou what an absolute pain. I'm also off to the bank today to try to sort out our finances. Luckily I got paid today but cos the bank have changed their rules on when you can extend your loan we had to borrow the deposit from OHs boss so he now won't get paid for September....luckily the 12th repayment went out today so I can now go in and extend the loan so we actually have some money for food this month.


----------



## Maffie

Aimee sounds like work are doing everything they can to be difficult :hugs:

Well my morning sickness seems to be back, just the nausea bit but it's driving me potty.


----------



## h702

hey everyone,

had my growth scan yesterday and all was well, he weighs 4lb 3 and is NOT breech :)!!! yay! had to see a different consultant tho and thing she was being over precautious making me do a 24hour wee collection today and take it in tomorrow :( was hoping to go out for a bit today too but cant be far from the toilet :( never mind, once ive been in the morning i can go out shopping :) 

hope everyones having a good day :)


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to start with the eviction process until after 36 weeks.
> 
> Ha ha....how very big brother! :haha: I love it!!
> 
> Well girls, I'm having a really crappy day! So far hubby has had a letter through telling him he's being fined for a parking ticket from nearly 4 years ago!
> 
> I got my pay through....in the form of a freaking cheque when I have DD's coming out tomorrow and after the weekend. I'm so angry I could cry...last two months it's been bank transfer!! Grrr I am sooooo mad and there's nothing I can do but pay it in as the accounts dept only work Mon-Wed! Looks like I'm spending the day on the phone re-setting DD's ....what a pain!
> 
> Along with all the DD's....we have NO MONEY at all left. I think there is £4 in the bank and there's no fuel in the car or the bike, we have about £5 which we can scrat together if needs be but I'm going to have to clean out the cupboards to feed us until Tuesday. Yet another item to add to the list of discrimination complaints (I'm the only member of staff who's not paid by bank transfer, and I've been trying to get it sorted since November last year!!!!!!!!!) :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to complain ladies. It also means that all the things we were planning on doing are going to have to be postponed until next week, and I was really looking forward to it all!
> 
> Apart from that - and the lack of any sleep to speak of - things are fine! I'm trying to get all the filing sorted so at least all the paperwork I need is in front room where I can get to it easily.
> Hope we're all having a better day than I am ladies!! x :hugs:Click to expand...


What bank are you with Aimee.Lou? My OH and I had a problem with money coming later than it should with Halifax and the gave us an emergency loan type thing, which obviously was paid back when the money went in - maybe see if your bank offer something similar?


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to start with the eviction process until after 36 weeks.
> 
> Ha ha....how very big brother! :haha: I love it!!
> 
> Well girls, I'm having a really crappy day! So far hubby has had a letter through telling him he's being fined for a parking ticket from nearly 4 years ago!
> 
> I got my pay through....in the form of a freaking cheque when I have DD's coming out tomorrow and after the weekend. I'm so angry I could cry...last two months it's been bank transfer!! Grrr I am sooooo mad and there's nothing I can do but pay it in as the accounts dept only work Mon-Wed! Looks like I'm spending the day on the phone re-setting DD's ....what a pain!
> 
> Along with all the DD's....we have NO MONEY at all left. I think there is £4 in the bank and there's no fuel in the car or the bike, we have about £5 which we can scrat together if needs be but I'm going to have to clean out the cupboards to feed us until Tuesday. Yet another item to add to the list of discrimination complaints (I'm the only member of staff who's not paid by bank transfer, and I've been trying to get it sorted since November last year!!!!!!!!!) :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to complain ladies. It also means that all the things we were planning on doing are going to have to be postponed until next week, and I was really looking forward to it all!
> 
> Apart from that - and the lack of any sleep to speak of - things are fine! I'm trying to get all the filing sorted so at least all the paperwork I need is in front room where I can get to it easily.
> Hope we're all having a better day than I am ladies!! x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bank are you with Aimee.Lou? My OH and I had a problem with money coming later than it should with Halifax and the gave us an emergency loan type thing, which obviously was paid back when the money went in - maybe see if your bank offer something similar?Click to expand...

Kte - I'm with the Co-op but I have a really basic account. I hadn't thought to ring them tbh....may try it as a first resort otherwise I've got 8 bills to move as it wont clear until the 3rd and we have a lot coming out on the 1st. Thanks fo the idea! 

Maffie - oh yes, this is just the latest incident. I'm getting sick of it to be honest....beyond a joke I believe is the phrase I'm looking for.


----------



## Kte

:hugs: thats ok, hope they can do something like that for you x


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> :hugs: thats ok, hope they can do something like that for you x

I love you! :cloud9::hugs:

I just called them, they have put a postponement on all my DD's until the 5th. I need to call them on the 5th, they will re-instate so that the companies can claim or I can pay them over the phone. It will say on the record that the DD was amended by the bank so they cannot charge/get mad at me! 

Now I just have to fine the money for a pint of milk and £5 of fuel for the bike! It's not perfect as I will still have to call everyone on Wednesday next week (ish) but at least I'm calling them with good news not bad! 

Thanks for letting me moan girls! Much needed catharcis! :hugs:


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thats ok, hope they can do something like that for you x
> 
> I love you! :cloud9::hugs:
> 
> I just called them, they have put a postponement on all my DD's until the 5th. I need to call them on the 5th, they will re-instate so that the companies can claim or I can pay them over the phone. It will say on the record that the DD was amended by the bank so they cannot charge/get mad at me!
> 
> Now I just have to fine the money for a pint of milk and £5 of fuel for the bike! It's not perfect as I will still have to call everyone on Wednesday next week (ish) but at least I'm calling them with good news not bad!
> 
> Thanks for letting me moan girls! Much needed catharcis! :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol! Excellent! :hugs: So glad they could help you :flower: Like you say, even though you have to call them next week at least its with good news and you don't have to worry in the meantime x


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks again Kte.....I owe you a cake!! :cake:


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks again Kte.....I owe you a cake!! :cake:

No probs, glad I could help, Lol thanks a cake is just what I need . . . still hugry!! x


----------



## Chaos

Well good mornin!

I've had a busy few days and bump aint hit the sofa lol. Needless to say it's catching up with me and I need a lazy day!

35 Weeks today!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance:

Autumn is doing something with something pointy in me, be it a knee, elbow .. I dunno, but it bloody hurts!! I have this one REALLY sore spot on my left hand side about an inch diagonally up from my belly button. I just think its where shes pressing against the area, it feels like a reallllllly tender bruise and when I rub it to encourage her to move what ever limb it is, she whacks me harder with it! She's sassy haha.
This pain comes every few days or so, I think its when she is facing outwards. Still head down tho! :)

I love to sit on my exercise ball though, it is SO comfy. I was reading how to use it when pregnant. They suggest on all 4's with belly hanging down to help the baby turn and then for comfort and to open up your pelvis, on top with legs open like a bloke would sit and rock to and thro and bounce. I got this ball a couple years ago with a yoga CD .. this is the most use its ever got haha.

We also interviewed a pedatritian yesterday to be Autumns DR once she's born. I knew the DR anyways, but she really made me feel good in our choice not to do VitK/HepB/Eye goop at birth and to delay vacc. I love it when you find a DR on the same page as you.

All other things are good. I went on a "mums night out" last night. I'm on a meetup.com "mums" group. They are all really nice. We went to a place called PF Changs, its a Chinese restaurant. REALLY good food and I ate a starter, a main and pudding, I was SO hungry. It only cost 20 bucks. I was still hungry when I came home lol.

*Eswift *~ Yikes hope the MS goes. I had that for a few weeks recently but its gone again now.

*Babylove *~ Gawd my husband needs that op. He snores like a freaking rhino. I have to wear ear plugs at night! They gave me a blocked ear on Sunday and I had to go get it sorted at the DRs. Meanwhile, he continues to snore! Men!
Re movements ~ No more flips, but certainly she gets a good swift kick in there most days. Its mostly hiccups and the odd elbow going across my belly.

*TaylorsMummy *~ I feel you, I'm totally done also, however too early for Dexter yet, he still needs his time in there for his lungs. A lot of babies born before 37 weeks (full term) need breathing help. He'll come when he's good and ready, those old wives tales aint gonna do jack to get him out until then :)

*Aimee *~ Sorry you're having a crappy day. :hugs:

Ok I need to shower and get breakfast!


----------



## florabean1981

colsy said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> taylorsmummy: I think you're safe to start taking raspberry leaf tea capsules from 34 weeks. The other obvious ones are spicy foods (doesn't work if you're used to spicy foods though apparently), good old sex, cranberry juice, eating pineapple etc etc. There was a thread about all the ways to get your LO outin the 3rd tri section; it was quite interesting & novel, lol.
> 
> This suggests that spicy food, cranberry juice and pineapple are best avoided before this time. Is that right? Blimey, I find it hard to live without a few hot chillies and pineapple juice in my fridge - better take a bit more care.Click to expand...

No idea if those thing are safe before 34, sometimes even 36 weeks. Maybe I should actually ask my MW this on monday?!
I eat enough spicy food to kit out an indian, chinese & a mexican restaurant & always have, so I doubt that will have any effect on me what-so-ever. I still drink cranberry juice coz it really quenches my thirst & so far, I'm fine, lol. 

Once I hit 36 weeks, I'm gonna start trying everything & anything; if it doesn't help, at least I'll have fun in the process. :) The only thing I'll have to avoid is pineapple coz I'm allergic- it makies my tongue swell right up & I start lisping & get ulcers all over my tongue & cheeks. Not pleasant, lol.


----------



## florabean1981

happy 35 weeks Chaos :) 5 weeks to go! Scary, huh?


----------



## aimee-lou

florabean1981 said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> taylorsmummy: I think you're safe to start taking raspberry leaf tea capsules from 34 weeks. The other obvious ones are spicy foods (doesn't work if you're used to spicy foods though apparently), good old sex, cranberry juice, eating pineapple etc etc. There was a thread about all the ways to get your LO outin the 3rd tri section; it was quite interesting & novel, lol.
> 
> This suggests that spicy food, cranberry juice and pineapple are best avoided before this time. Is that right? Blimey, I find it hard to live without a few hot chillies and pineapple juice in my fridge - better take a bit more care.Click to expand...
> 
> No idea if those thing are safe before 34, sometimes even 36 weeks. Maybe I should actually ask my MW this on monday?!
> I eat enough spicy food to kit out an indian, chinese & a mexican restaurant & always have, so I doubt that will have any effect on me what-so-ever. I still drink cranberry juice coz it really quenches my thirst & so far, I'm fine, lol.
> 
> Once I hit 36 weeks, I'm gonna start trying everything & anything; if it doesn't help, at least I'll have fun in the process. :) The only thing I'll have to avoid is pineapple coz I'm allergic- it makies my tongue swell right up & I start lisping & get ulcers all over my tongue & cheeks. Not pleasant, lol.Click to expand...


I've been told not to worry and to just eat as normal. I think you would have to eat about 40 pineapples to bring on labour, so half of one is not going to make a difference. baby will come when they are ready.....(although I'm willing to take as much :sex: as hubby can handle! :blush:)

From the day I hit 37 weeks I will be trying everything.....potentially with RLT making an appearance at 36 weeks. The operation will truly be on from the day hubby starts his leave which is 38w4d. I've always thought that I would go early and now that I'm booked in at the birth centre I actually uttered the words 'I cannot wait for labour' lol. Lets hope that bubs plays balls and comes relatively on time and with very little intervention required.


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls and bumps, how are we all today?
Im knackered from work,again and feel so guilty for the kids cos all I can manage to do now is just sit down and relax. Feel like I should be taking them out somwhere. Ive got awful period like cramps too,Im sure it's Ethan moving abit further down as Ive read,I think on here that when that happens it can cause abit of cramping as the head touches the pelvis? Ive been told at work today that my bump looks lower than yesterday too, so maybe connected?
Decided that Im going to continue to work untill the 1st October,when I will be 36 weeks. Unless I am really struggling,then I will leave earlier,but it's nice to have a date to aim for. I think it's 5 weeks today, but Im only working 3 days a week anyway so Im hoping I can see it through.


----------



## florabean1981

just coz I'm kinda bored being at home on my lonesome, if any of you bumpkins wanna add me on facebook, my addy thingy is:
https://www.facebook.com/fleurywury
(my real name is Fleur, but people call me pretty much anything flower related or that begins with F, hence the name florabean, lol.)
Just let me know you're from bnb, or I'll be thinking, 'who the heck is that?!' lol.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

About the eviction notice [lol]. Im 35weeks on sat but being induced early =]. Iv got consultant at 36weeks and hoping to have him out soon. 


I had a walk into town with dp and dd today.. Oh my. Toke the icandy <3 out and its a dream! its so easy to push and light! I LOVE IT. but gutted the wheels are dirty =[.

I got down the town, did my shopping but was in too much pain i couldnt walk, got a sore stomach and back ache so made DP go get car lol. Still feel so achey =[


----------



## florabean1981

you can get wheel cleaner stuff from halfords. It's in an orange spray gun thingy. Think it's called wheely clean or something silly like that. I remember my sis using it all the damn time coz she was obsessed with her wheels being perfect, even when my nephew was nearly 1, she was always going on about the wheels, lol. (she's so OCD sometimes)


----------



## aimee-lou

Must be nice in a way for you ladies who know exactly when your LO is making an appearance. While I love the fact that we don't know what we're having or when we're having it, part of me would love a good date to plot my plans against....(also slightly paranoid that baby will be born on my ex's birthday but I will endeavour to keep my legs pinned together if we get to the 27th.......hoping to have them out well before then!! lol) We have so much to do/get before baby gets here and with all the spanners going into the works lately it's going to be tight!! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm so upset...my favourite pair of comfy slip on shoes have died :( Might have had something to do with the fact that I had to power walk up to the hospital cos the bank took so long I would have been late for my appointment. Now my poor foot hurts lol.

However thankfully managed to sort out the loan so feeling much happier as we will have enough money to eat this month lol. Feeling very hungry but don't know what to eat. Havn't been food shopping cos didn't really want to be moving loads of food on Saturday as well.


----------



## eswift

Evening ladies....

Coor you've all had a really busy day... My carpets are fitted, I'm about beaten now, ready for a warm bath and bed... Just to add to it all I've gone a got prickly heat under my arms, going down my body to my boobs.. Bummer, I didn't think it was that warm today... Bring on the talc...

I'm pleased with how the carpet looks against the walls... OH came in and has suggested we see about collecting some of our furniture from his Mum's this weekend, as well as emptying the kitchen/diner readt for the lino to be fitted... I'm not sure if he's being over zelous or not but I not sure I can love him anymore than I do... He seems to be on my wave length at the moment... Really nice for a change...

I'm afraid it's time for bath & bed for me... Catch you all tomorrow...


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, well got loads sorted and done today, but ended up being a little sick :sick: Had a lovely soak in the bath. Poor oh got in just as I vomited down the side of the bath so that was his first job to sort for the night. Not good. I feel fine now. I'm not sure if its from getting stuff done or from baby moving about so much :shrug:

Now just chilling watching some CSI


----------



## Danuta

Oh dear, Maffie, I really hope you feel better soon! It's probably just that our bodies get confused with so much happening to them and each one of us gets a different "reaction". At least OH was on hand to help clean up though!

Hope you have a nice relaxing evening and feel better soon.


----------



## sam76

Hello All, well i have now finished work for 9 months!!! made up, very sad today in work too , had a good cry, everyone bought me gifts, flowers etc, they were all so nice, seems unreal that i have now finished. Im now 35 weeks and 5 weeks to go, im so excited too, cant wait xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh I'm so so angry! Was just on the phone to my mum and she told me my niece might have broken her finger! She was at her dad's house and his girlfriends sisters kids who are 5 and 6 were there to keep her amused...anyway they picked on her and she came home with a massive mark on her nose, scratches on her face and her baby finger is twice the size it should be and she yelps every time you go near it! And her dad didn't even tell my sister...it was only when she asked my niece what happened to her nose that she found out!! So she is taking her to the drs tomorrow to get her checked out. I'm so cross cos the 5 and 6 year old were watching my 3 year old niece while her dad and the girlfriend were cuddled up on the bloody sofa!

Think I'm going to go have a bath...seriously need to do my legs lol and wash my hair. Having pizza when OH gets home from work yay.


----------



## Maffie

LK poor liittle thing, hope the finger heals quickly. I hate seeing younger kids left with older boisterous kids not being supervised.

Need to wash my hairtomorrow in the shower, its way too lomg to do in the bath. Did get my legs done though and tidied the garden earlier :rofl:

Sam enjoy the 9 months, its lovely they got you gifts and had a nice finish. Roll on 5 weeks hey :happydance:

OH is just out doing the weekly shop (on his push bike and trailer) Gosh we are unconventional! I'm awaiting a nice danish so I can have that with a coffee.


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hi Ladies, 

Have been reading your posts for the past 2 weeks now but not plucked up the courage to join in :blush: you all seem like really good friends & I feel silly joining in late...hope you will all have me though? I'm quite a chatter box and could do with a good natter with people who actually understand what i'm experiencing at the moment! 

So a little introduction about me? I'm Megan, 20 years old and live with my partner Matt and my parents (currently looking for somewhere to rent!) in Cheshire! 

I'm 32 weeks tomorrow, due on 23rd October and veryy excited! :baby: We finally have everything ready for baby, super organised and it feels great....all we need now is baby..October really can't come quick enough for us! 

Just watching Katie Price, I can't stand her at all...she makes my blood boil, she's horrid and has no heart!!! :growlmad: lol....waiting for DP to get in from football, god knows where he has got too :shrug: he's normally home by 9! Guessing he's gone for a sneaky one at the pub, naughty naughty :nope:

Anyway hope your all well, gonna try keep up with you all and join in from now on! :thumbup:

Megan 
x


----------



## littlekitten8

Hi Megan! Don't feel silly joining late. Some of the girls have only been around a few weeks. We are all quite friendly don't worry!

Can't wait for OH to get home from work....Dominos mmmmmmm....


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Mmmm Domino's, sounds good to me! They don't deliver near me, quite gutted actually! 
However I did have pizza tonight, just an ASDA Ham & Pineapple one but jazzed it up with some sweetcorn too...I can't get enough of food right now!! 

x


----------



## littlekitten8

Mmmm meggiemoo that sounds lush. Don't know what I'm going to have yet.


----------



## Maffie

I love dominos, used to ahve it all the time when I worked for the ambulance service as we got it half price :rofl: Now have it on tuesday when its bogof or when we get good vouchers! mmmmm chicken kickers and hot sauce! I love their garlic sauce too. Ooooh i'm getting hungry now.

Welcome to the forum meggiemoo, someone else near my neck of the woods :thumbup:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

:hi: Hello Maffie, where in Manchester are you from?? 
I'm in Cheadle, class myself as Cheshire to make me sound posh LOL :dohh:

x


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm having the new Chicken Tikka pizza mmm... and chicken kickers hehe. James is full on dancing in my belly tonight lol. Had a bath and was led there watching my belly go side to side lol.


----------



## Maffie

MeggieMoo88 said:


> :hi: Hello Maffie, where in Manchester are you from??
> I'm in Cheadle, class myself as Cheshire to make me sound posh LOL :dohh:
> 
> x

I'm just down the road then :rofl: I'm near sale. Which hospital are you under, im under SMUH (Wythenshawe)


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Wow what a small world!! I'm under MRI/St Marys as my mum works there....would be better to go Wythenshawe but I can't be bothered changing now, takes us about 20/25 mins to get there, so not too bad...hopefully I will have alot of warning to get there when i'm in labour...also the new build is lovely!! 

Mmm chicken tikka pizza sounds NICE....isn't it free wedges with Dominos tonight...ooh i'm so jealous!! Hehe 

Little man is also very wriggly, my bump keeps going really distorted lol, feels like hes doing the mexican wave in there! 

x


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Just a quickie before I dash to get ready for work...

For the want of not sounding harsh, I'm glad I'm not the only one whose sickness has come back with full clout... I've hated getting up out of my pit all the way through, but now with the sickness back I'm starting to wonder why I waste the money eating breakfast??? Mind you suppose it's better then dry wreching??? (TMI I'm sorry...)

So for all those who's sickness has returned or not gone...:hugs: Lets hope it buggers off soon... Very soon... If not lets count down to DDay...

My house seem rather strange having the carpets in, it's quieter already, even without the furniture; I'm more than certain that it's warmer too... :thumbup: Just wait until we get the radiators (I'll be pacing around the house in my swimsuit it'll seem so warm.... Now that's a sight for sore eyes!?!?)

Had a lovely phone call from the builders who did the extension, he's offered us his kitchen cabinets (as they match a job he's working on now; and I work with the gentleman too; and he's going to replace his kitchen too... see if I can get this sounding right... So he's going to talk to the lad I work with to get the units passed my way, along with theirs = new kitchen at my house!!:happydance:) I know brand new ones would be lovely... But hey, how long is the solicitors going to take etc... Can you tell I'm a fan of recycling?? Anyway, I don't want to say no thanks; and shoot myself in the foot by having done so... So we're going Saturday to collect the units...

Right best have my brew and get dressed for work... Don't think they'd be amused if I turned up in my bright pink fluffy dressing gown... lol

Oh... Welcome to the gang Megan... Have a lovely morning all, catch you all later in the day...


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :)

Meggiemoo :hi: welcome to the bumpkins babes.. Dont feel silly joining us at this point, we are pleased to have you come chat with us :) 

Blimey girls i aint liking the pains this morning! i have got period type aches in my pelvis and from what i have read it means she is engaging! i knew she was dropping into my pelvis but seriously she is way too soon to be engaging!
Well i am now armed with EPO capsules and am starting them next week.. just gotta get some RLT now :)

Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girlies. Well off to collect the keys very soon hehe. Been awake since 6.55am when James decided it would be great fun to have a little dance on mummys bladder. Yay. Just had my breakfast and I'm now off to wake OH up as he is actually due at work at 9am and he has to get bread first lol. Hope everyone has a good morning and I will come back before lunch and catch up. TTFN! x


----------



## Maffie

Meggiemoo I had a stay in the new st marys already, was admitted there the week it opened :rofl: 4 days of being hot! Yeah it take roughly 25-30 minutes to get there for us so wythenshawe is just easier seen as I go nearly every week.

Morning girls, well mum is coming over today so off shopping and out for a carvery lunch. 

OH made me laugh this morning, gave him a hug and kiss good bye and he said can you put your nipples away while im wearing lycra :rofl: He cycles to work, told him I cant be held responsible for my nipples doing what they want!

Hope everyone is well

Eswift I was waiting for the kettle to boil this morning and the urge to be sick was unreal. thankfully has passed now, not sure im impressed with the sickness coming back. It's without warning too so it's just happening anywhere if I cant reach a bathroom :sick:

Right i'd better get dressed and dry my mop top. I really must think about getting my hair cut. Is having hair just above my waist really impractical with a new baby?


----------



## sam76

morning all, well first day on my leave and i was up at the crack of dawn!!! The weather is awful here, blowing a gail too, hope everyone is ok, right im off to put some washing on xxxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

I was so awake at 6.00 this morning but was comfy and wanted to cuddle up to OH, I fell back asleep and feel worse for it - I hate it when that happens!!

*sam76* - thats just typical, it would be nice to have a bit of nice weather during leave before the autumn weather appears! Although I do enjoy the Autumn season, usually when it's dry and dusk is settling in and all the little birdies are tweeting and flocking together getting ready to migrate. 

I hate having to come into work today :nope: not only is it hard as OH is off but all week I have been really up for gutting the house, I just know tomorrow I won't be bothered! At least my friend is coming over so I will HAVE to do it! Work is too quiet at the moment, I'd rather be spending my time more productivly.

Hello & welcome :wave: *Meggiemoo*, it's always nice to have more people come and chat with us here :thumbup:

*eswift* - I LOVE the new carpet smell!! I think they really do make a difference. My sister just got some for her home, the floors were that wood stuff clicks together (forgotten the word!) but now she has new carpets in it has transformed the house and makes such a difference. I think its good you get to recycle the kitchen too. I was watching a programme the other day about building new homes with recycles items from old homes and it looked really good, when it's done right, people would never know. I recently had a new kitchen put in and to be honest it's a bit dissapointing, one of the doors has got water damaged already, you would think they would be a bit more hardy being built for a kitchen! 

*Maffie* - I was worrying my hair was too long, shoulder length! I am getting mine trimmed but only really as I need it thinning out. If you got yours cut it would be such a change!! My friend at work said she just used to get up, brush her hair and then slap on a bobble, not time for anything else! There is another woman at work who has hair as long as you and there is no way she would have had it cut, I think her little girl is about 5 now, I'm sure you will be fine!

*LittleKitten* Bet your excited about key day!! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Well, Im off for my morning cuppa, see you all later xx


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies ! 

32wks today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Thank god its friday , I have nothing planned for the weekend but just really glad this week is over ! 


:hugs:


----------



## Kte

lindak said:


> Morning Ladies !
> 
> 32wks today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Thank god its friday , I have nothing planned for the weekend but just really glad this week is over !
> 
> 
> :hugs:

Congrat's! :happydance:


----------



## colsy

Hi Megan - welcome to the fold :wave:

Had a MW appt yesterday. All looking good. She said my BP is perfect (which seemed to amaze her, as she thought it would have gone up after my bleed and hosp admission a couple of weeks ago), my bump measures exactly the right size for dates, baby is cephalic and still free (i.e. head down and not engaged), my bump is all one colour (a bizarre comment, but she seemed pleased with this), and baby's HB is doing exactly what it should - nice and loud and giving little slow-downs and speed-ups now and again.

All I need to do is hang on in there for at least four weeks, and then the birth centre should accept us. (Before 37 weeks, they usually say no thanks :-( )

Oh, it's just started raining again. What a surprise. So who managed a barbecue in this so-called "barbecue summer"? Not us, for sure.


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Thank you for all the welcomes :D 

KTE - Hope work isn't too bad today, atleast its friday....when do you finish for Mat leave? 

Colsy - Glad all was well at your MW appt! The weather is awful isn't it, no BBQ's here either, think we managed one actually at the start of June? Normally I would hope for a nice September, but actually quite happy if it stays like this as I don't mix well with heat being pregnant...i'm like a human radiator atm, DP can be freezing cold and i'm always melting!! 

Maffie - Eeeek that doesn't sound good, glad your okay now...yeah Wythenshawe would be more practical for me too, is it a pain to transfer hospitals now?? 

Lindak - Happy 32 weeks, we must be due on the same day...sure i'm 32 weeks today too..can't see my ticker till i've posted lol 


You all sound like you have busy but good days today, lazy day for me as the heavens have opened and it doesnt look like its going to stop! DP is home early on Fridays so think we will have a nice cosy afternoon watching films, maybe a takeaway later! 

Well I didn't get any sleep at all last night it seemed :( i'm soooo tired, think I have insomnia...looking forward to a nap after lunch!! 

Pesky dog wants letting out, why is it always just as i've come back upstairs from being downstairs?! Lol, all good for exercise I suppose..... 

x


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Baby.love - My boyfriend sister has armed me with Raspberry leaf tea, I have 2 un opened boxes of it, can't wait to start taking it...quite like the taste lol! 

LittleKitten - hope the key exchanging goes well...when do you move into your new place? We're currently looking at places to rent, hopefully it wont be long! Have pretty much all our furniture, just need to find something suitable and reasonably priced!! 

ESWIFT - I lovee new carpets, feels lovely on your bare feet!! Kitchen sounds good, don't blame you for taking what you can get, everything is soo dear! Hope work goes okay for you today


x


----------



## Kte

MeggieMoo88 said:


> Thank you for all the welcomes :D
> 
> KTE - Hope work isn't too bad today, atleast its friday....when do you finish for Mat leave?
> 
> Colsy - Glad all was well at your MW appt! The weather is awful isn't it, no BBQ's here either, think we managed one actually at the start of June? Normally I would hope for a nice September, but actually quite happy if it stays like this as I don't mix well with heat being pregnant...i'm like a human radiator atm, DP can be freezing cold and i'm always melting!!
> 
> Maffie - Eeeek that doesn't sound good, glad your okay now...yeah Wythenshawe would be more practical for me too, is it a pain to transfer hospitals now??
> 
> Lindak - Happy 32 weeks, we must be due on the same day...sure i'm 32 weeks today too..can't see my ticker till i've posted lol
> 
> 
> You all sound like you have busy but good days today, lazy day for me as the heavens have opened and it doesnt look like its going to stop! DP is home early on Fridays so think we will have a nice cosy afternoon watching films, maybe a takeaway later!
> 
> Well I didn't get any sleep at all last night it seemed :( i'm soooo tired, think I have insomnia...looking forward to a nap after lunch!!
> 
> Pesky dog wants letting out, why is it always just as i've come back upstairs from being downstairs?! Lol, all good for exercise I suppose.....
> 
> x

Work is ok but I have only seen 2 people since I got here, its more disheartening than anything! They are all off on holiday at the moment and I'm stuck here until the 9th October - that's my last day before my maternity leave starts (1 month, 1 week and 5 days to go lol!) 

It will get busier soon when the new students come back (I work at a Uni)but its just dragging at the moment! 

Congrats on 32 weeks today as well :happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I have the keys woohoo. Went to the house to check that they have put up the blinds/curtain poles....surprise surprise they havn't. So the first thing I've had to do is phone the bloody letting agents who is going to phone the landlord and get back to me. I don't particularly like the idea of everybody being able to see me sleep tomorrow night thanks very much. There are holes where the curtain poles should be so I guess I could get my dad to put some up for me but it's a pain in the frigging ass!


----------



## bonfloss

Welcome MeggieMoo88 :hi:

Congrats on 32 weeks lindak :happydance:

I am now on 4 weeks annual leave then start my matty leave :) Felt very strange yesterday, girls I work with gave me flowers and chocs and the patients were all offering me best wishes. Having night out on 11th sep so looking forward to that. Still can't believe how time has flown, feels like yesterday when we got our BFP!

Hope you are all well and have a good weekend. 
xxx


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies... 

Megan ~Welcome to team bumpkins! :hugs: 

Eswift ~ congrats on new carpets! house must be looking as new right now! :) 

Lindak ~ congrats on 32 weeks! :hugs: 

LK ~ wen are you moving?? don't forget to gimme ur number... I am gonna miss you!!!! 

Had been to my GP for the medical certificate..... which my exam centre requested ... Ohh did I say I am giving an exam on September 8th and 9th. Fingers crossed I will be fine.:baby:

Exam will be 3 hours each day...... I am not able to study atm..... feeling very tired, sleepy and achy since morning. Woke up hungry lastnite @ 3 am ....... felt weird..... had a warm glass of milk! and couldn't get back to sleep!!!!! 

Hows everyone doing today?????


----------



## littlekitten8

Keerthy - Move house tomorrow. You have my mobile and I will let you know the house number when I get a line in lol.


----------



## Kte

I really really fancied some cherries again so the best I could do was cherry cola - big mistake!

Good luck with your exams keerthy, i'm sure the 3hrs will pass quickly when your sat there! Hope you can get some revision in :flower:


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: meggiemoo88 :) welcome to the bumpkins; I think we're all chatterboxes, lol.

Well, I'm 34 weeks today. 2 weeks till project evict baby lees begins, lol. Am walking everyday because I am so bored to tears at home. I have been cleaning & cooking like a crazy lady!!! And spending endless hours on facebook & atching the most horrendous daytime TV imaginable, hehe. I dont know how my sis can cope being a stay-at-home mum; I would be so bored. (I say that now, but I can guarentee in 6 months time when I go back to work, I will be begging to stay home with my LO).

Went to B&Q and Babies R Us last night with my OH's dad. He bought us the set of chest of drawers I wanted for the baby's room & also a massive vat of paint so we can repaint the whole house so it looks all clean & fresh again. OH has invited 2 of our mates from university round this weekend so we can get it all done. I'm so excited!
Then in babies r us, OH bought me one of those maternity support band thingies (I heard they prevent stretch marks because it supports the weight of your bump more & stops the skin from sagging so much; I'm willing to give anything a try for the sake of vanity, lol), some nipple cream, sudocreme, a nappy holder thingy & some stickers for the wall that match the bedding we have. Was a bit miffed though, because we have almost the entire Safari Friends blue range from there & now they've discontinued it, so what's left is left. All I'm missing is the mobile & the rug, so I'm kinda frustrated, but the stores in portsmouth & southampton dont have them anymore, so looks like it's tough luck. Oh well, maybe I'll come across them on ebay or amazon or something?

Anyways, hope everyone's well. :) Have a fantastic bank holiday weekend everyone!!! :) I got my 34 week midwife check-up on monday, so hopefully all's ok & I'll be measuring normal again, unlike last time. (at 32 weeks I was measuring 29cm, but since then I've put on 5 lbs, so I'm sure it'll be fine now.)

Take care ladies!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

florabean - have you thought of ordering them online on the babies r us website?


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Today is driving me mad lol ~ I am bored and so is OH but I am stuck at work and he is stuck at home. Debating if I should go home at 3pm or not. If I do, I don't make up any extra flexi hours and if I stay until 4 I gain an extra hour this week. Plus the Department Head is in and will probabily grumble that there is no one in the office (then my boss will get it even thought we can finish at 3 on a Friday and they are fine with it) even thought he (the head) only turned up at 1.30! Think it's best I stay :(

*florabean* - Typical they have become discontinued! Couldn't you ask the store to ring another branch and see if they have the missing items left? Maybe try in the sell/wanted section in here too if ebay or amazon gives you no joy!

EDIT: Congrat's on 34 weeks too :happydance:

My bump feels a little cold at the bottom today, even tho the rest of me seems warm. Wonder if its becase I am too warm? I'm not sure if I should try and warm my bump up or if thats the wrong thing to do! :wacko:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Florabean - I have the safari friends moses basket, its sooo cute...gonna try get hold of the bedding set for the cot too...hope it hasn't been discontinued near me :cry: ! 

KTE - Not long to go now till 4 & you will be on your way home! :hugs:

LittleKitten - good luck with the move tomorrow :thumbup:

Well I have just had the longest nap ever, I deff needed it though!! Fell asleep after dinner at about 1pm and woke up at 3pm :blush: , DP woke me up with a nice cup of tea :thumbup::coffee: ....he's been called out to another job now though so i'm on my own again :(, rain seems to have stopped for abit so might take the dog for a nice long walk, have abit of energy from all that sleep hehe! 

We're off out to a friends surprise 21st tonight, I can't wait! Known her since primary school but haven't seen her in a while due to her being at uni etc so can't wait to see her! Gutted that I can't drink, means I will be the designated driver...ohh well! 

Hope everyone has a nice evening :wohoo:

x x


----------



## florabean1981

LK- they're a;ready out of stock on the website- the entire collection seems to be out of stock. Oh well; my boy can live witghout a matching rug & mobile. I was given a mobile (I love my Bear, or something) by my boss anyway, so that'll have to do. When he's bigger, we'd really like to do an underwater themed room for him, which would make his daddy very happy since he's a scuba diver, but it seems a bit pointless while we're still renting & it'll be at least another year before we can afford to buy. 
Kte- I could try calling the other stores & see if they can get it in to my local one for me to pick up; hadn't thought of that, lol.
Oh well, gives me an excuse to surf ebay again. :)
Meggiemoo- they still had the bedding, curtains & stickers at my 2 local ones. It's discontinued nationwide according to the manager :( Get it while you still can! On a positive note, they'll be bringing out a new boys' set of bedding ready for xmas...


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Damn, spoke to soon about the rain....this weather is awful!!! 

Sorry poochy :(


----------



## jo_79

baby.love said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> Meggiemoo :hi: welcome to the bumpkins babes.. Dont feel silly joining us at this point, we are pleased to have you come chat with us :)
> 
> Blimey girls i aint liking the pains this morning! i have got period type aches in my pelvis and from what i have read it means she is engaging! i knew she was dropping into my pelvis but seriously she is way too soon to be engaging!
> Well i am now armed with EPO capsules and am starting them next week.. just gotta get some RLT now :)
> 
> Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend :hugs:

Leah what size EPO capsules have you got? Am looking to get some but dunno which size 500mg/1000mg. Also i think i know what to do with them but not 100% lol do you put them in and leave to dissolve? :blush: I'll look a right tit if thats not what you do with them but im sure i read it somewhere lol


----------



## jo_79

florabean1981 said:


> LK- they're a;ready out of stock on the website- the entire collection seems to be out of stock. Oh well; my boy can live witghout a matching rug & mobile. I was given a mobile (I love my Bear, or something) by my boss anyway, so that'll have to do. When he's bigger, we'd really like to do an underwater themed room for him, which would make his daddy very happy since he's a scuba diver, but it seems a bit pointless while we're still renting & it'll be at least another year before we can afford to buy.
> Kte- I could try calling the other stores & see if they can get it in to my local one for me to pick up; hadn't thought of that, lol.
> Oh well, gives me an excuse to surf ebay again. :)
> Meggiemoo- they still had the bedding, curtains & stickers at my 2 local ones. It's discontinued nationwide according to the manager :( Get it while you still can! On a positive note, they'll be bringing out a new boys' set of bedding ready for xmas...

they got this mobile on ebay https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Safari-Frien...s_CA?hash=item41488d1b1d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## baby.love

Jo i got the 500mg ones from Asda :) 

https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html

This link explains about taking them :) When i come to applying them down there i will break them open and use the oil whilst doing a perinial massage .. You can insert them and leave them to dissolve overnight though :) HTH hun xx


----------



## jo_79

Thanks for that i just found that website and its explains everything - strange to think that back at xmas and new year i was desperately trying to get a baby in there now im talking about getting him out soon!


----------



## h702

afternoon everyone. well have enjoyed my few days off work i guess, just worried i will be bored when my hols and maternity leave start! had to do a 24hr urine collection thing yesterday and take it back to hospital this morning - god im glad thats over with!! sick of peeing into a jug!

hope everyone has a nice weekend x

ps, welcome meg :)


----------



## eswift

Gosh... You've all been really busy again on here... Had a great read...:thumbup:

LK - Good Luck with your move... DON'T DO TOO MUCH!?!?!:hugs:

Kte - Won't be too long now until you start your mat leave... I've still got 3 weeks left, then I've 4 weeks leave and then mat leave starts 2 days before babe's due... Lads at work are counting the weeks now too... I'm counting the weeks till they all have their hols, made my weeks pass faster... Crackers I know, but every little helps...:dohh:

I'm not planning on a evict the babe project, well not intentionally... I'm sure OH & I will be like rabbits when I stop work... We're really starting to miss each others company, contact, affection and attention... Hehehe sounds like a lovely way to spend the morning when DS is out at school...:sex::sex::sex:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I've a little story to tell, but bear with me; it makes me giggle just thinking about it... You all know by now I'm a postman (well woman anyway) When on my delivery at the beginning of the year, A lady kept walking past a parked car, looking at the windows, walking away and walking back to the car... 

Odd I thought, just kept an eye on her as I was delivering the mail. She was still walking backwards and forwards to the car, looking through the windows, walking away and walking back to the car. When I got to the house near where the car was parked..

Well, when I got to the drive of the house I knew what was up... The people inside the house were having a midmorning session:sex::sex:, with the windows open... She was groaning and he was obviosly doing something right... The noises sounded similar to a small whining dog... Which the lady must have thought was in the car...[-X

Ok a nicer person than me would have left laughing:haha:... I just looked at the lady near the car, got her eye contact, looked up at the window... She must a gathered what the noise was, as she went a fantastic shade of red, did the whole mouth dropping thing, and walked away double quick:dohh:... Only to glance back at the house as she passed the drive...:blush:

Oh... I can tell you I nearly wet myself that day, it did make me chuckle; and I sorry, it still puts a smile on my face when I deliver to the house...:kiss:


----------



## Kte

Evening all :)

I hope so eswift! I need to find something to count down to in between! At least I won't be on my own next week as my friend in the office comes back off her holiday, we can go insane together then! 

LOL - that is so funny you had to point it out to her! Oh dear! It's funny the noises people make! I used to be hear my next door neighbours at it when I lived at home with my Mum and Dad. Me and my best friend still laugh about it now, when they had finished (the neighbours) all we could hear was her crying / sobbing, it was more like she was upset than pleased! We never knew if her crying was a good of a bad thing (we were innocent back then!). . . but they kept on doing it so he must have been doing something right! We were always a little embaressed when we saw them :rofl:

I just went for a walk to stretch my legs. I only walked around the block and OH didn't want to come. Anyways, off I set but as soon as I got onto the street my cat appeared. Bless him, he trotted around with me and then came in for some food. He is so cute when he does that!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 
Just wanted to drop by and say thanks to you all for your support over the past few days, it meant alot to me. I am feeling loads better, still having bleeds but not as bad as ive been having im just so worried about my little man and praying he can hang in few more weeks.
I hope everyones ok and bumps i need to catch up with the thread!
xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Well I'm now back for my last night in the house...parents have gone off to their hotel to get some sleep as we are all reconvening here at 7.30am. Managed to buy the curtain poles and curtains for our bedroom and the lounge diner. Just got to put them all up now as dad didnt have the correct screwdrivers or anything to stand on lol. 

Wishing I could go to bed. Had KFC for dinner and now feeling really quite sick. But have to wait for OH to finish work cos I have to go fetch him. That could be any time between 10 and midnight!


----------



## eswift

lk- you've got such a lot on at the mo, i'm sure you could do without feeling urgh. Hope tomorrow goes without a hitch.

Mumof4 - glad you're back. Hope lo stay's put at least for a while longer.

Kte - my cats are a little barmy too. One has a habit of walking ds half way to school and all the way to the local shop. Sometime he meets ds on his way home from school. The other one is never too far from the food bowl... He strolls across the road so arrogantly the cars stop and wait for him.little sod. You'd have thought that being hit by a car years ago would have stopped him, but oh no... He's got all day. Does make me laugh when he stops in the middle to lick his bits as the car's waiting for him... Told you he's a little sod...

Anyway, i'm all ready for bed, OH is at work, not happy tho, they've put him on days short notice again. He doesn't really mind, but it's the lies they tell him, he can't stand. If they've forgotten someone's on hols, why not tell him, rather than fob him off telling him that his job's cancelled? Don't they realise he talks to the bosses at bt each evening and morning. So he knows his job still needs doing... Oh well, we all only need the money, they shafted him like this last bh too... It's a rather large drop in wages and hours too... So much for sorting the finances out after the 3 weeks+ of days last time? Guess it's not their problem. Wish there were other jobs around here at the moment, there just so few, we've gotta be grateful he's working... Part of me thinks that's why the agency keeps lying to OH...


----------



## eswift

It can't be morning already can it??? I feel as though I've been a wake all night, babe has had one big party, I'm sure it started as I laid down and my head hit the pillow... I've ended up with one hell of a uncomfy pain half way across my tummy. Can I get it to move? Can I buggery... Then to top it all off my lovely considerate whining dog had me up at 2.30am, so no sooner was I back in bed my bloody alarm was going off... And I've still got the pain in my tummy... I'm shattered... God help anyone who speaks slightly off key to me today, I'll probably throw their words and gestures back at them and then burst into tears... Worst thing about it all is yet again we've so much to do...

Oh, well; no rest for the wicked... Letting breakfast settle (hoping it stays) then I'm off to get dressed... I'm so glad I've only 3 weeks left at getting out of my pit at 4.30 ish... It's starting to really suck... I know I'm not at work very long once I'm there... But by golly I'm so tired come the afternoon... I had a nap yeterday woke up with the shakes 2 hours later absolutely starving... Stomach growling, shaky and looking like crap... (seems a standard look at the moment crappy... either that or covered in dust...)

I'm sorry ladies, I guess I'm just not in a good mood this morning and it's not fair taking it out on you all when you 1st wake up... Right, I'll go get dressed and catch you all later... Hope you all manage to acheive everything you set out to do today, with no complication and have a wonderful day to boot... Love ya all...


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning ladies.

Eswift - sorry you are having such a rubbish morning! OH got in a strop last night cos I complained that he always pushes my pillows off the bed in the night....with the effect that I actually slept straight through til 5.30am without waking!!! Woke up dying for a pee and when I got back into bed James decided it was party time. Luckily he only kept me awake for about 15 mins before I was out for the count again til the 7am alarm.

Well mum and dad will be here in 10 mins to commence operation move day lol. May be last post for a little while as we have to sort out internet and I'm not sure when I will have it again. Hopefully not too bloody long! Gonna have withdrawl symptoms lol. Have a great weekend everyone and chat to you all soon!


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG, Im not kidding, Ive not popped on here for like a week and Ive got a million pages to read through :rofl: :rofl:

Hope youre all well! Im about to go through all the posts....so by the time Im done youll all be another week ahead! :dohh:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Morning all, 

Eswift, oh I salute you for getting up at 4:30am! What is it that you do?? Hope the next few weeks fly by so you don't have to work anymore & can rest! 

LittleKitten, hope the move goes smoothly, catch up with u when ur back :) 

Mumof4, read ur post the other day, glad your little one is deciding to stay tucked up abit longer, make sure you rest plenty now! 

Welll i'm up, not normally out of bed till 11 at weekend, but I had a pretty good night sleep for once :O ... fell asleep about 11 and woke up probs twice, about 4:30 and 5, didn't need the toilet though so fell straight back to sleep...feel like i've slept for a week! 

I've got work today at 2, 3 more shifts and then i'm done! Can't wait, even though I only do like 16 hours a week anyway lol...however cause I didn't qualify for SMP, I get MA and could choose my best pay from certain amount of weeks, and as I used to do more hours, I will get more pay and will be better off..wahoo! Like it when things work out in my favour, who doesn't?! 

Soo I think i'm going to relax till 2 now, might go meet my sister at work and see if she fancies lunch hehe! I'm reallly hungry, just had breakfast but already thinking about lunch!! 

Weighed myself this morning & i've put on another shed load of weight :( ... I now weigh 12st 1....i've never ever been this heavy in my life!!! I've always been 9st ish, not looking forward to trying to get rid of it all!! Oh well little man wil be worth it :D <3 

Anyway will catch up with you all later, hope you all have a good day! 

Megan
x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

morning all =]

Me and DP got abit carried away last night :sex: lol :haha:. DP said it was "to get that baby out of you" :haha::blush:.

Anyway, nothing happend :cry: Wore a pad last night though and very damp this morning TMI sorry. 
Every time i turned over i got a shooting pain in my tummy like period pains, Thought that was something but nope. 

I had a right werid thing happen last night. Was fast asleep, woke up needing a wee/drink. I must of been dribberling lol because i moved my pilow which was wet lol:haha: and for some reason i thought my waters had broken :haha: So i went loo and came back and sat for 5mins trying to work out if it was dribble or waters LMAO even though the pillow was under my head :blush: I was really sleepy lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies, 

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days so I've lost track of what's going on. I hope we are all ok. :hugs:

It's been pretty un-eventful here! I seem to have gotten huge lately...I can't pick anything up off the floor anymore without emitting a noise reminiscent of an old lady! :haha: 

Life is good though...apart from the lack of money. My mum is coming over tomorrow and bringing lots of baby stuff though so I'm looking forward to that...reminds me I promised her muffins! lol She's also having to bring us a bottle of milk and £10 for fuel as my pay is not going to clear until Tuesday at the latest......blasted bank holiday!! :growlmad:

Right, I'm starving so I'm off to make myself a concoction of food that's left in the cupboard.....sausage casserole with rice for tea.....and I had a cornetto for breakfast (It was a strawberry one!! lol) 

Anyhoo, I hope we're all ok. Hugs to those who need it! :hugs:

xx


----------



## eswift

Morning all...

Golly I'm glad it was quieter on here yesterday, not had so much to catch up on... lol...

Well, I had a day of mixed emotions yesterday, probably all from being tired... At work I was very quiet, the lads left me alone, bless; although they still made sure I wasn't carrying anything... One or two asked how I was, explained about the lack of sleep. Think we were playing chinese whispers as no-one (and I mean no-one) tried to be funny and take the micky... Made a nice change, I wasn't the only grumpy one either (the lad on the frame next to me was grumpy too... I wasn't on my own!!)

Went to the loo whilst there, found I'd had a bit of a bleed too (kept an eye on it all day) and nothing more... But boy did it play inside my head all day... Told OH about it, he made sure I did no lifting etc all day and kept sending me out the way... Bless him...

After work, went and swapped cars with my Dad, collected the kitchen units from the builder; he's already okay'd it with the lad I work with about me getting the units he's taking out of his kitchen too. Even told me to talk to him on Tuesday, when back at work. Builder has offered to take the units out of the lads house for me and bring them up to the house for us... Aww bless... I asked him "why, you don't have too" I got back, "I know, I like you and you've been very good to us.." As he gave me a hug... Said to OH "I know it's sweet of him to say that, but I'm not sure how I/we've been good to them; I've not treated them any different to how I'd treat anyone else..." OH said "Maybe, that's the difference, you've not talked down to them, or treated them as 'just the builder'..."

So, all I've to do now is see the lad from work, and let him know I'd like the kitchen units... etc and then we have a kitchen!?!?! Woo Hoo... Oh, builders also said I can call him and borrrow his trailer to move the units too, he'd even help OH etc as he doesn't want me lifting... I feel we've fallen really very lucky, now just have to see how things go and if the plan will come together...

Slept better last night, although I've now gained prickly heat under my boobs too. Now I know it wasn't hot yesterday and in all honesty I did bugger all... OH thinks it's a hormonal change or sommat that's causing it. I know I get very warm very quick at the moment, but even so... I smell of baby talc all the time, although the prickly heat under my arms has eased compared to what it was; it's still there... How can I keep under my boobs cool?? I've no idea - wear an ice pack inside my bra?? Can't believe we're coming into autumn and now I get the rash?? Not even as though we're having a heat wave...

Anyway... Off to make a brew and have a cold glass of water... Catch you later ladies... Have a lovely Sunday, I planning on watch OH empty the kitchen/diner ready for decorating and floor leveling... I enjoy watching others work... Something quite rewarding about it... LMAO...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all..

Few questions lol..

My feet and fingers have swelled up a STUPID amount. My feet are that swallon i had a inprint of the sofa in it for agees last night =[. What shall i do? midwife has put it in my notes as i had +protein in urine.

ALSO..

DD has started waking in night again:cry:, she must of woken every 2hours last night. But she winging, and if i ignore her proper full on screams :nope: . Shes 18mths old. Any ideas what this could be? Her room was abit cold last night but she had pjs and a duvet on. But shes been doing this for the past 3-4 days. Its killing me :cry: . Really needs sorting before dexter arrives. Can not cope with two babies waking lol


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies :flower:

Hope mums and bumps are ok
eswift-hope your ok put your feet up and rest if you can :hugs:
Well my bleeding has finally settled :happydance: lets hope stays away for few more weeks! Ive been feeling so tired over the past week just not in the mood to do anything but need to get things organised as the kids go back in a weeks time.:thumbup: My little man is lying in the most uncomfortable position ever feels like his body is against my left side and top of bump is kiling really sore to touch i think this boy enjoys giving me trouble :baby:.
Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Mumof42009

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hiya all..
> 
> Few questions lol..
> 
> My feet and fingers have swelled up a STUPID amount. My feet are that swallon i had a inprint of the sofa in it for agees last night =[. What shall i do? midwife has put it in my notes as i had +protein in urine.
> 
> ALSO..
> 
> DD has started waking in night again:cry:, she must of woken every 2hours last night. But she winging, and if i ignore her proper full on screams :nope: . Shes 18mths old. Any ideas what this could be? Her room was abit cold last night but she had pjs and a duvet on. But shes been doing this for the past 3-4 days. Its killing me :cry: . Really needs sorting before dexter arrives. Can not cope with two babies waking lol

I would ring your mw and see what she says its best to be safe hun.
Your dd might be coming down with something if she doesnt normally wake at night i would keep an eye on her how is she in the day? x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

mum of four: shes fine in the day, I think she could be getting hungry at night? or does she know something is diffrent and a baby is coming lol? i will ring midwife tomorrow then =] thanks!


----------



## daopdesign

Glad I found this thread, was looking for ages! doh :)

I am due October 4th, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

xTaylorsMummy said:


> mum of four: shes fine in the day, I think she could be getting hungry at night? or does she know something is diffrent and a baby is coming lol? i will ring midwife tomorrow then =] thanks!

Yeah could be she can sense somethings going on kids are good at sensing things lol!
She could be hungry or just wants to know you are there for comfort xx


----------



## thrussell

well i dont know if i should be in this group anymore. i'm booked in for an induction on the 16th sep. not long now 17 days yay


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im really hoping the consultant will induce me eariler then 39 weeks. If i get induced at 39weeks it will be 26th sept. 

I really do just want to cry to him lol im so fed up its untrue, Cant lie on my left side in bed cause my hip and stomach hurt, cant turn over anyway! Iv swelled up like a ballon, my stomach is so heavy! he must weigh a good 7lb already =[


----------



## sam76

Morning all, well were cleaning today from top to bottom, and then keep on top of it, just incase Little George arrives early!!! catch u all later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## florabean1981

Daopdesign: welcome to the thread :) Happy 35 weeks also!

Thrussel: are you being induced, or having a c-section on 16th sept? ither way, best of luck & I hope everything will be okay for you. Why not stay in this group, AND join the septembryo's group in the 3rd tri section too, so you get the best of both worlds???

I've got a full house this weekend. My OH's 2 best friends from university have come to visit for the weekend. Stayed up pretty much all night watching crap TV & movies and eating toast, lol. Was just like living back in our uni house, haha... and now I have a whole kitchen full of washing up, grrrrrrrr. Oh well, tis nice to have the company. They also built the baby's set of chest of drawers for me, which meant I could sit & go through all his clothes. I'v been so anal that I've done each drawer in size order, with each type of clothing put together etc. I will literally KILL my OH if he messes it up! :rofl: Can start painiting tomorrow, then gonna hire one of those rug doctor carpet cleaners. Want my house spotless before bubs comes.


----------



## eswift

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hiya all..
> 
> Few questions lol..
> 
> My feet and fingers have swelled up a STUPID amount. My feet are that swallon i had a inprint of the sofa in it for agees last night =[. What shall i do? midwife has put it in my notes as i had +protein in urine.
> 
> ALSO..
> 
> DD has started waking in night again:cry:, she must of woken every 2hours last night. But she winging, and if i ignore her proper full on screams :nope: . Shes 18mths old. Any ideas what this could be? Her room was abit cold last night but she had pjs and a duvet on. But shes been doing this for the past 3-4 days. Its killing me :cry: . Really needs sorting before dexter arrives. Can not cope with two babies waking lol

Think I'd be keeping a close eye of her, as my DS when little only woke up during the night when he was coming down with some kind of urgh bug/cold or infection... Could be worth checking her temp...


----------



## eswift

Oooo Florabean ~ You've really made me chuckle... I've been like that with the babes stuff too, OH has yet to go near the babes clothes and wardrobe... God help him if he ventures near the stuff or even moves anything... LOL he was questioning my actions this morning as I started to dress the moses basket... LOL, ok I know I'm too early but I've washed it all and was making sure I had all the stuff in the right place... As it was it's not... Half the stuff's was upstairs in the ottoman and the rest is in the utility ready for taking upstairs to be put away...

I'm supervising OH dismantling and dusting the TV before he empties the crap out of the kitchen/diner so he can start with the decorating and floor levelling before lino is fitted... So much for him to do and so much supervising to be done... LMAO ~ taking it all in good humor...

I'm a bit concerned... I'm spotting... (I think...) There's blood, but nothing to write home about, didn't have this last time and I don't feel unwell... Keeping an eye on things over the weekend to see how/what's happening... If it doesn't come to anything more I'll be happy... 

Mind you, I was talking to OH about what happens if babe arrives early a couple of days ago, as the house still has much to do; and alot of the furniture is still stored else where... It'd be just my luck... LOL if LO does decide to make a early show, just to catch us out... After much thought we've decided that we can stay in babe's room even with the moses basket, it would mean moving all the nappy changing table and stuff to the top of the landing. Hey, it's big enough and would mean that there'd be enough room for babes moses basket and stuff in the room along with our bed and the rest of the stuff in there...


----------



## cloud9mummy

Mumof4 - it's a relief to know you are feeling much better. 

little kitten - i hope the move went well!

eswift - love the 'dog in car' story hehe

welcome to the thread daopdesign

thrussell - not long at all until you meet your little one! what made them decide to induce you 2 weeks before due date?

had appointment with anaesthetist last week - they put me on the maternity ward to wait for appointment. i was really enjoying peeking at the new mums with their newborn babies and trying to imagine myself there in a few weeks time... then noticed that there were no TV/internet unit things! shocking! lol


----------



## MeggieMoo88

daopdesign - welcome to the thread. 

Taylors mummy - hope you find out what is wrong with your DD, poor thing! 

Sam76 - I've gutted my bedroom today, skirting boards and everything, feel sooo much better after you have done it don't you! 

Thrussel- 16th sept is a good day ;) it's my b day hehe! My 21st birthday may I add...will be heavily pregnant, not that impressed lol! 

Clou9mummy - I know what you mean, I can't wait to be the one who has just given birth on the ward, staring at my baby in the little crib next to meee! 

Eswift - oh goodness, think you will be one of the only ones hoping your baby will stay in a little longer then hehe, I cant wait to evict this little man, will be starting at 37 weeks!!! 

Hello to everyone else, hope you've all had a nice weekend! 

Well i'm home alone AGAIN...mum and dad have gone away for the weekend to Chester for their wedding anniversary, they've been together 23 yrs now!! 
Matt has gone to football this morning then straight to watch football in the pub afterwards :( so its just me and the dog!! 
Think i'm going to have a nice relaxing bath and pamper myself a little, then have a read of my book! Don't like Sundays, quite boring...like to be doing something or at least with someone!!! 

Little man was a little quiet last night, started to panic abit and told my mum and she was ready to ring the delivery suite to see what they think... then little man gave me the biggest prod ever and made me jump and wince a little actually lol! I think he must of been stuck and couldn't move, then all of a sudden he released himself and my goddd it made me jump! Little monkey!! Hes making up for loss of movement today, most deff! 

Meg
x


----------



## cloud9mummy

meggiemoo - at the moment it still feel like that time will never come!!! The mums looked like they were too exhausted to look at their babies lol i did start to go pale when curtains were pulled around one bed and 4 midwives started pulling gloves on and getting big bed mats out...!!!

just read back a bit and noticed some posts that i had missed...

maffie - the TORCH screen is a blood test that tests for viral and some bacterial infections that could be passed from pregnant woman to fetus. The following infections tested for apparently are:

T &#8211; Toxoplasmosis / Toxoplasma gondii 
O &#8211; Other infections - Hepatitis B, Syphilis, Varicella-Zoster Virus, HIV, and Parvovirus B19.
R &#8211; Rubella 
C &#8211; Cytomegalovirus 
H &#8211; Herpes simplex virus 

I asked when they would let me know the results and they said would be up to 2 weeks if they come back 'abnormal' otherwise we won't hear anything so fingers crossed don't hear from them...

chaos - I don't find the consultant reassuring as he is always so grave and vague! Even when he was telling us the baby is in the oblique lie he seemed very concerned and somber even though I was only 31 weeks at the time.


----------



## thrussell

cloud9mummy said:


> Mumof4 - it's a relief to know you are feeling much better.
> 
> little kitten - i hope the move went well!
> 
> eswift - love the 'dog in car' story hehe
> 
> welcome to the thread daopdesign
> 
> thrussell - not long at all until you meet your little one! what made them decide to induce you 2 weeks before due date?
> 
> had appointment with anaesthetist last week - they put me on the maternity ward to wait for appointment. i was really enjoying peeking at the new mums with their newborn babies and trying to imagine myself there in a few weeks time... then noticed that there were no TV/internet unit things! shocking! lol

i have been bleeding for the last 5 weeks and in alot of pain.


----------



## cloud9mummy

i hope the induction goes well x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all.. Yeah i think DD is coming down with something, shes very snotty and clingy =[ poor baby.

Iv been asleep all afternoon so tired its untrue. DP has had dd lol.

My feet are killing for how swallon they are and my fingers look like sausages =[ I fel really dizzy light headed this afternoon =[


----------



## Kte

Evenin' all :laugh2:

I am worn out - did yet another car boot today but thankfully I have tomorrow off so I can :sleep: a little and get the house nice and tidy and organised - been itching to get stuff sorted for weeks! Plus my sis and bro in law come next weekend to help OH shift heavy clutter that is waiting to go to the tip so finally feel like I will have a house again :happydance:

*TaylorsMummy* - really does sound like you should speak to the MW - sooner rather than later to be on the safe side! :hugs: Hope your DD gets better soon too :flower:

*Florabean*- I wish I were orgnaised enough to have clothes in age order. OH and I were packing LO's hospital bag this afternoon and the clothes are all mixed in ages - it was driving me mad. OH kept on picking clothes that were for 3-6 months. Trouble is we have been given most of the clothes so thats why they are so mixed. We are waiting to find out what LO is before we go out and stock up on outfits! I will make some sence of it now though after I have washed everything. OH can't keep out clothes in order so I know I have no chance of him keeping LO's in order!

*eswift* Hope the spotting stops for you :flower: :hugs: I have been having awful hot flushes these past few days, although I think my bump had grown again so that may be why. I had to get changed into heatwave summer etire yesterday to try and keep cool. Then I would be so cold my jumper came out! :wacko: Your cat has some serious attitude! There is one down our street that has 3 legs (it got run over) and it certainly tries to make up for the fact - it is such a bully! Hope your feeling better from the other day too, its ok for you to feel bad and have a vent in here with us, I think we have all had our fair share of moans in here! We are all here for eachother :hugs:

*Littlekitten* Good luck with the move, hope it went smoothly and your enjoying your new pad :thumbup:

*Honeysunshine* Nice to see you here again, good luck catching up - I was worried that I had only missed 1 day - thankfully it was quiet in here for a change :rofl:

*Meggiemoo* You are brave getting on the scales - I am avoiding them :dohh: I'm not going to think about my weight until after LO is born! Glad LO stopped being cheeky! :thumbup:

*Cloud9mummy* Fingers crossed for you that you don't hear anything :hugs:

*Mumof42009* Glad bleeding has settled :hugs: Hope you have someone to help you with organising the back to school :flower:

I think, lastly but not at least, hello :wave: and welcome to *daopdesign*

Congrats's to anyone hitting a milestone :happydance: I know there were a few of us hitting 32 weeks yesterday!

Sorry if I miss any later posts from this evening! It took me a while to catch up to here - I had to make notes!! :rofl:

OK, I am off to get a nice refreshing drink and go was some more of LO's things (for the hospital bag). Can't wait to get them on the airer/dryer. It will be the first batch so will look super cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## florabean1981

hey all, how crap is the weather this bank hol??? Kinda sucks that it isn't nice and sunny; espesh since I live 5 mins from the beach (I live literally right on the middle of the south coast) but feel like I've hardly been there this summer coz of the weirdo weather.
Got my 34 week midwife appointment tomorrow; hopefully everything is still A-Ok. :)
Managed to get a rough birth plan written too while my OH & his 2 mates were playing X-box thismorning. It was actually a lot harder to think about & do than I thought it was gonna be, but I feel glad it's pretty much done- Gonna show my MW tomorrow & see what she thinks.
It's one of my nephew's 1st birthday on tuesday, so will be at my sister's surrounded my screaming toddlers all day. Oh fun! Had NO idea what to get him; my sis said not to get clothes or toy as he has tons already. What the hell else do you get a 1 year old though???? We ended up buying him a sit on tractory/car tyoe thing from Toys R Us coz it says suitable for 1-3 yr olds so I figure even if he's too little for it now, it'll be good for him to play with later & also bought him some 18-24mth bodysuits & sleepsuits in bright colours with funky patterns on from Asda coz agin, he can grow into them. My sis will probably moan, but oh well. My OH also bought my 5 yr old nephew a wicked pair of black 'reef' flip flops with little white & silver skulls on them so he doesn't feel left out, lol.

Anyway, enjoy what's left of the bank holiday everyone!!!! :)


----------



## MeggieMoo88

OMG! What is wrong with me.....I have done nothing but eat ALL day, and tbh it hasn't been the healthiest of stuff :( Jaffacakes, Chocolate spread on toast, chicken super noodles for dinner, choccie biscuits with my cup of tea... I blame my mum for not being here and feeding me good stuff! LOL....me and Matt did the shopping for the weekend while they are away and went way overboard with crap....god help us when we move out, we will be living on pizzas,takeaways and jaffacakes!! hehe :( 

Matt has just said he is going to make salmon with new potato's for tea...my jaw nearly hit the floor...didn't even know he can cook, hope i'm still here later & alive LOL

KTE - sounds like you have been busy, hope you have a nice chilled out day tomorrow! 

Florabean - Hope all goes well at your MW appt tomorrow...well done on writing your birth plan too, I haven't even thought about mine yet - oops! 
Have fun at your nephews 1st b day party...aww!! My friend was the same when it was my god daughters 1st birthday, she didn't want any clothes or toys for her, so we bought her a really cute personalised cutlery set with a knife, fork and spoon, so cute seeing her try to feed herself with them!! 

Taylors mummy - You sound really fed up :( take it really easy, I know its probs not that easy with your daughter around, get your fella to take her out for a few hours or something? I would deff speak to the MW about how your feeling, surely swollen feet hands etc aren't a good sign?? 

Meg
x


----------



## eswift

Good Evening Ladies...

OH has worked really hard... aww bless and he's manged to empty half the diningroom/kitchen... I'm tired from just watching him lol... We've got a bit of a problem, as we're not wanting to fill up the rooms already finished, we've found we've basically nowhere to put any of the stuff that's stored in there... Plus we've no ladders small enough to get up the stairs to the loft... Gonna have to see if my Dad's got some tomorrow... Then at least we can store some stuff in our tiny loft...

We've talked and think maybe storing the stuff in the corner of the livingroom only whilst he cracks on in the kitchen diner... It only highlights how much crap we have... Nah how little storage we have as all our units are in storage at OH's mums...

Spotting seems to have stopped now, thanks goodness; OH has made sure all I've done is supervise... I'm hoping that, there's no more... Just going to keep an eye from now on...

Glad you're all making the most of your long weekend...


----------



## yemii_2009

Hi everyone...sorry to barge in...I've been reading this thread for weeks but never had courage to post! (Silly me lol)

I'm yemii and I'm 32weeks today!! Due 25th Oct. I have a 10yr old daughter.

Hope everyone is having a good evening xxxx Yemii


----------



## eswift

Hi Yemii!!

I'm due just before you, my DS is also 10 years old too... I'm quite excited and yet quite nervous about starting again... 

Glad you've had the courage to post, the ladies on here are really nice, comforting and full of advice... So, welcome to the group...

I've just had breakfast, OH is zzzzing away upstairs but who can blame him it's stupid o'clock in the morning... Certainly going to be an interesting week next week as OH is back on days again... Quite looking forward to having some company in an evening... LOL still won't be awake much past 9pm... I only manged to 8pm yesterday, came down really groggy, pins and 'needlely', wasn't sure what the hell was going on... Anyhow, when my head hit the pillow that was me until 3.30am...

Longest sleep I've had for a while... I'm definately going to have to try and have a nap today, as I think that going into overdrive on an afternoon is doing me no favours... Went to bed with a headache and have woken up with one too... bummer...

Hope you all have an excellent day today, not sure what we're doing; might have a ride to a car boot, hopefully going to collect another ebay item... Sometime today we're going to have to get my car from my parents house as I need it for work tomorrow... At least I'm only on a 4 day week this week...


----------



## MrsO29

Morning everyone.

I have my 33 week consultant appointment today. Not very excited about it though. 
With my dd I remember we drove the 30 miles to our local hospital for this appointment, and the consultant asked how I was feeling (fine) and had a palp of the belly and that was it! Waste of time and fuel.

At least this time it's at my local Health Centre so it's only a 5 minute walk for me!

I am feeling ok, just generally run-down. Had the cold again, got a few spots and an ulcer. Only 50 days to go though!!!!

Right I had better go and persuade my dd to get ready for school. It's her 3rd week of Priamry 1 and she cries when I leave her at the gate in the mornings :(

Have a nice day everyone (especially all you lucky non Scottish people on a Bank Holiday!!)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, not been about much this weekend has we had the boys and i seem to have come down with a bit of a cold bug. Baby hasn't been as active last few days but I think it's because i'm run down. He's still moving about but not as frequent as i'd like. No kids today so going to chill a bit in between baking and see if things pick up. Have midwife tomorrow.

32 weeks today :happydance:

OH's ex is still driving me potty but whats new there hey :lol:

Welcome to the new comers on the thread :hi:

oooh those torch tests sound like a load of tests I had done at 12 weeks :shrug:

Also have a question. Is it possible sperm is making me lose bits of my plug? When we last :sex: I had a full day of loosing something and wasn't like discharge much too thick and hard to describe sorry tmi :blush:


----------



## yemii_2009

Morning all, hope you all managed to get some sleep!

We are off to a boot sale today so hoping for some bargins.

Have a good day x yemii x


----------



## lindak

Morning all ! Hope you all had a nice weekend and Im so jelous you have a bank holiday over there ! 

No news really had a very boring weekend but thats just what I needed ! 

Hi to all newcomers .

:hugs:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, hope were all well xx Well were off shopping today and were going to have our Lunch at Frankie & Bennys!!! its our anniversary Tommorow too xxxx have a great day ladies catch up later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

I'm just cleaning today seeing as I didn't do it yesterday! Can't believe we're in Sep tomorrow, our LAST month babieless!!! xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Just a quick hello before I go and vac the stairs! 

Sorry *Maffie* - I'm not sure :hugs: Hope someone else can help / has the answer. Hope you feel better soon too :flower: Congrat's on 32 weeks :happydance:

Hi & Welcome *yemii_2009* :wave:

Hope the appointment isn't too frustrating *Mrs029* :hugs: 

Enjoy your meal *sam76* :thumbup:

I am the same *daopdesign* - an extra day to clean, but I'm still enjoying it - sad huh!

Right I am off, my cats are driving me mad so the vac will soon quiet them down!!

Enjoy your day no matter where you are or what your doing :D


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i think/hoping this could be the start of something. Have sharp pains at top of bump, abit of back ache that makes me feel like i need a number two TMI. and bolts of dirariah [sp] all night, and a dull tummy ache. Fingers crossed! lol


----------



## h702

morning all, hope everyones well and having a good bank hol :) 

ive come down with a cold :( still shouldn't complain its the frst time through the whole pregnancy that ive felt this crap, so not too bad! and only 5 days left at work til im done :) quite looking forward to going in to work this week, think its going to be busy with it being month end so it should go quick! 

just crashing on sofa today and eating chocolate me thinks.. 

anyone know where you can buy that raspberry leaf tea stuff and when you can start taking it?? im getting a bit over being pregnant now! cant wait to get back into my normal clothes :)

have a good day everyone x


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

Well,so far today all I've done is eat... LOL breakie at 4am, breakie 2 at 7.30am, snack at 11am and bacon buttie just... Think I've gone from having 3 meals a day to about 20 snacks... Roll on tea time, Lamb chops... yummy...

We had a walk around a car boot today, all I brought was safety net for a crib... OH is slowly working his way further into the kitchen/diner... We so much stuff, I know it all needs sorting out but the storage is still in storage... Think we just going to store the stuff in the caravan for now until kitchen/diner's decorated and floored. Then the storage can come back, and the stuff unpacked and put away or binned... I have a feeling there's a lot of stuff that will probably just be chucked... As we're working our way into the kitchen we're coming across so much stuff that the damp/weather has knackered...

We've to pop out later as I've an ebay win to collect 'a leap frog learn & groove bouncer', putting it away for Christmas... LOL I know it's gonna be too young but DS won't understand if he's the only one who'll have presents... DS had a bouncy car when he was little, he spent so much time in it... I found it a god send... Really like the leap frog bouncer, plus I've paid less than £30 so I'm happy... OH has not said a dicky bird, only that he thinks it's a good idea to try to get bits for Christmas before we get there...

Mrs029 ~ Hope appointment goes well...

Glad to see everyone else is trying to make the most of their bank holiday too...


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's enjoying the back holiday! 

Me feeling like crap since 2 days... I hardly get any sleep during the night...... and I sleep during the day. 

LO moves to a position above my ribs - which makes it so uncomfortable, I go breathless and giddy if I dont wake up soon :cry: it is so uncomfy!!!! :nope:. Is it something serious?? Gottu tell ma mid-wife about it!!!!! 

Got a bit of SPD - feeling really hard to get out of bed! have to struggle for 2-3 mins to get up... :nope: wake up my DH 3-4 times everynight!!!! :dohh: poor him, he doesnt complain! 

Got Leg cramps - horrible feel like muscles ache.... pulled apart! Toes n ankles painful.. prob coz of the weight! 

It has become hard to turn sides on the bed...... feels like the whole weight shifts from one side to other... which is getting un-comfortable!!!!! 

got my 34 week appointment on the 2nd Sept.... My Birthday :happydance::happydance: Hopefully I will get a decent sleep by then. 

Hope everypne enjoying their day! :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## MrsO29

Well that appointment was so NOT a waste of time!!

I had the midwife first who discovered protein in my urine, so she has sent that off to be tested. My BP was fine though.

Than I saw the consultant (Who was running 30mins behind) but he had the portable scanner with him!!!
I so wasn't expecting anymore scans so this was a great surprise!
Baby looks perfect, mesuring bang on etc. I even saw up his wee nose :rofl:

The only thing is my fundal height is still 1 week ahead, but thats because of excess fluid. My AFI is 18, which is on the high side of normal. I was the same with my dd too. But that at least explains why the bump is a wee bit bigger than it should be, and baby is measuring fine.

Apart from that I have a trapped nerve at the top of my bum which is making any movement agony, especially walking :(
I also hope I don't have an infection, but I am sure they are easy enough treated.

Next midwife appointment at 34weeks, next Consultant appointment at 41 weeks! (Quite surprised at that as my dd was 2 weeks early!)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies, 

How are we all. Sorry to hear everyone seems to be achey etc. I was in agony last night but it seems to have eased this morning thank goodness! Baby seems to have grown about 3 inches outwards in the last day.....boy I'm huge!! 

Anyhoo, we're still skint, blooming bank holidays! Grrrr which means we're living on beans on toast and coco-pops as we have entirely run out of food. Had to borrow £10 off my Mum for fuel...that felt good! My Mum also brought a load of baby stuff over, bedding and moses basket stands and all sorts. Bless her! We are going to be decorating the nursery in the next couple of weeks (hubby has a long weekend) and I so cannot wait to get everything put into the room, properly laid out and all the clothes etc out of the boxes. 35 weeks seems a good point to do this....I know a lot of you ladies are a lot more organised but thanks to work I've had to wait. It will make it all a lot more real! 

Quick question...maybe a little TMI but last night while :sex: with hubby, I felt some really weird fluttering 'down there'. It seemed to coincide with when hubby was playing with my breasts. I know that nipple stimulation can be used to induce labour....but how much would actually cause baby to make an appearance or is it unreliable. I would prefer not to give up on 'intimate time' if I don't have to.....I'm sorry but my drive is higher than a kite at the mo! :blush:

Right, I'm off to have a quick tidy up etc around the house before hubby gets home! Have a great BH ladies....I'm thoroughly bored so i'll be glad when he gets here. I really need the company!


----------



## Kte

I was really looking forward to OH getting home but when he did he took my 'I have been alone and going insane' de-stress as me having a go at him. Which is not true, I just wanted to talk but what a mistake. All I wanted was a hug and to be told 'don't worry about it all' but no. More fool me. He just said there was no point me moaning to him . . . so thanks for the moral support, I know where I can't go next time I just need a chat to get things out and feel better. (Sorry that's why its probabily all in here now!)

Today just feels like a waste of time, I have been itching for today for ages and it has been a complete and utter flop. I really wanted to get things sorted but no matter how hard I tried it seems I wasn't supposted to. The vac was problematic although it is working now, it just too 10x longer to vac up than expected.

I hung the towels out to dry only for the washing line to break and them go all over the gammy back garden. Its a right tip out there at the moment. They only collect our rubbish one a fortnight and I can't drag the bin round the front anymore. OH was late back home on bin day hence we have 2 weeks worth of bin bags outside festering and another weeks to add on top of that. I feel like such a scruff :cry: It doesn't help that the cats have been and raided some of the bags so there are bits of food everywhere.

Roll on next week when my sis comes to help us clear all the crap but I didn't want the house to get any more of a mess. I didn't really want to rely on any extra, I feel like such a failure.

I want to go finish a load of washing now but next door neighbour is out and he can talk for England and I just can not be arsed with niceties for the sake of it today.

My going home pants I was going to use to bring LO home in have a hole in them and I just scuffed my 'new' trainers (only had them a month) on the front and they are now wrecked. Not as if I have the funds to replace them either.

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me. Roll on work :nope: NOT. Think I just need a week off to tackle it all but I have no holiday left at all due to my crappy matenity entitlement. Oh well.

P.s *aimee-lou* - I heard you have to do it an awful lot to get things moving enough. It does produce some kind of hormone that helps but I don't think it would set you off. I'm sure baby.love posted a like a few days ago about gettimg bubs out and it mentioed it on there!


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ I'm so sorry you're having a crappy day:hugs: It's a shame when OH's take what we say the totally wrong way... My OH has had to put up with an awful lot of my moods swing since we've been expecting... LOL Generally he's been good, when I start to rant he just stands and listens then give me a hug; just before the water work start...:blush:

Aimee-lou ~ If you're still enjoying the bedroom action I wouldn't worry; make the most of it love... Won't be much time when babe arrives... Like Kte said, I sure it'll take more than a little nipple action to bring babe out... I'm looking forward to taking OH to bed tonight :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Kte

Thanks eswift. Think it's just one of those 'its all getting on top of me moments'. I have offered OH a drink so hopefully he will come round at my peace offering. Think I do just need a hug!


----------



## Chaos

Happy Monday!

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

First and foremost, I'M ON THE LAST BOX!!! :happydance::happydance:
SO excited haha. I'm hoping Fridays full moon might do something to move Miss Autumn along lol.

Got a busy week this week. Tomorrow is our 2nd appointment at the lawyers regarding the bankruptcy. We find out which chapter we can file, if we need to lay any thing back and how long it will take to file. I'm nervous.

Thursday I have my 36 week appointment. I'll now be going weekly. I also have to schedule my last ultrasound. for 37/38 weeks.

My hubby actually said my bump looked lower yesterday also.

Wendesday after a month of me trying to get hold of someone we have the builders coming in to check the house. It was built a year ago, and this is to fix things now the house has 'settled' .. things like nail pops and in some of the rooms the skirting boards have come away from the walls, some of the grout between tiles have cracked, just normal things that happen to a new house as it settles. I'll be glad to get it done tho so I aint go to worry about it with a new baby.

It's REALLY hard to get out of bed at night now to pee, I have to kinda just roll out on to the floor. Then I can't walk properly and bend my ankles cause I got the same achy fluid build up in them haha so I shuffle across the floor. Hubby said he can always tell when I'm up for a pee cause it's *fidget fidget THUD shuffle shuffle shuffle* lol

*TaylorsMummy *~ I'd inform your MW about the swelling just to be safe. Push a finger in to the swollen part for 5 seconds and see how long it takes for the indentation to go. A certain amount of swelling is normal, but only the MW can tell the extent and if you need treatment.
Maybe you should also mention to the MW about being so down....

*Mumof4 *~ I hate that sore part of the bump thing. I dunno what Autumn does in my but there is a certain spot on the left side of my bump, about the size of a cookie cutter and if she lays against it, it hurts SO bad. I'm glad you're doing better :) :hugs:

*Daopdesign *~ Welcome to the thread! I added your due date to the first page of this thread. :) From the blue ticker I assume you're expecting a boy?

*Thrussell *~ Of course you should still be here!!!! :hugs:

*Flora *~ Aww that's nice of them to set that stuff up for you.

*Eswift *~ I'd be inclined just to give your MW a ring and just mention it to them, tell them you feel fine. Better to be safe than sorry .. :hugs:

*MeggieMoo *~ LOL you'll be praying for those 'quiet Sundays' soon :rofl:

*Yemii_2009* ~ Welcome to the thread! I added your due date to the first page of this thread. What are you expecting? Have fun at the boot fairs!

*Mrs029 *~ Hope you feel better :hugs:

*Maffie *~ Congrats on 32 weeks :happydance::happydance: Re sperm, yup. The chemicals in sperm can help the cervix dilate, its why the Drs tell you to have sex to help labour along! :)

*Lindak *~ *wave*

*Sam *~ Have a great lunch and happy anniversary for tomorrow!

*Kte *~ LOL my Winston is terrified of the hoover, the moment I touch it, his arse is dust and hiding upstairs. Murphy finds a high vantage point and just stares at it as I move it around.

*H702 *~ Hope you feel better. Baby isn't ready to come out yet! 37 weeks is full term. I don't think those old midwives tales work to be honest, baby aint gonna come out until they are ready. I feel you on feeling totally over pregnant tho, am DONE!!!

Ok breakfast time!


----------



## yemii_2009

Well the bootsale was a big disappointment! No bargins at all! Tho we did go into stafford town centre and I managed to get a changing bag for 8.99 instead of 50.00!!!! Well impressed.

I'm sorry so many of u are feeling crappy...hope it passes and u can enjoy the rest of your day. I've been waking up with horrid headaches for the past few days, sometimes they go but today it seems to want to stay!!!


----------



## lindak

Chaos said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> First and foremost, I'M ON THE LAST BOX!!! :happydance::happydance:
> SO excited haha. I'm hoping Fridays full moon might do something to move Miss Autumn along lol.
> 
> Got a busy week this week. Tomorrow is our 2nd appointment at the lawyers regarding the bankruptcy. We find out which chapter we can file, if we need to lay any thing back and how long it will take to file. I'm nervous.
> 
> Thursday I have my 36 week appointment. I'll now be going weekly. I also have to schedule my last ultrasound. for 37/38 weeks.
> 
> My hubby actually said my bump looked lower yesterday also.
> 
> Wendesday after a month of me trying to get hold of someone we have the builders coming in to check the house. It was built a year ago, and this is to fix things now the house has 'settled' .. things like nail pops and in some of the rooms the skirting boards have come away from the walls, some of the grout between tiles have cracked, just normal things that happen to a new house as it settles. I'll be glad to get it done tho so I aint go to worry about it with a new baby.
> 
> It's REALLY hard to get out of bed at night now to pee, I have to kinda just roll out on to the floor. Then I can't walk properly and bend my ankles cause I got the same achy fluid build up in them haha so I shuffle across the floor. Hubby said he can always tell when I'm up for a pee cause it's *fidget fidget THUD shuffle shuffle shuffle* lol
> 
> *TaylorsMummy *~ I'd inform your MW about the swelling just to be safe. Push a finger in to the swollen part for 5 seconds and see how long it takes for the indentation to go. A certain amount of swelling is normal, but only the MW can tell the extent and if you need treatment.
> Maybe you should also mention to the MW about being so down....
> 
> *Mumof4 *~ I hate that sore part of the bump thing. I dunno what Autumn does in my but there is a certain spot on the left side of my bump, about the size of a cookie cutter and if she lays against it, it hurts SO bad. I'm glad you're doing better :) :hugs:
> 
> *Daopdesign *~ Welcome to the thread! I added your due date to the first page of this thread. :) From the blue ticker I assume you're expecting a boy?
> 
> *Thrussell *~ Of course you should still be here!!!! :hugs:
> 
> *Flora *~ Aww that's nice of them to set that stuff up for you.
> 
> *Eswift *~ I'd be inclined just to give your MW a ring and just mention it to them, tell them you feel fine. Better to be safe than sorry .. :hugs:
> 
> *MeggieMoo *~ LOL you'll be praying for those 'quiet Sundays' soon :rofl:
> 
> *Yemii_2009* ~ Welcome to the thread! I added your due date to the first page of this thread. What are you expecting? Have fun at the boot fairs!
> 
> *Mrs029 *~ Hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> *Maffie *~ Congrats on 32 weeks :happydance::happydance: Re sperm, yup. The chemicals in sperm can help the cervix dilate, its why the Drs tell you to have sex to help labour along! :)
> 
> *Lindak *~ *wave*
> 
> *Sam *~ Have a great lunch and happy anniversary for tomorrow!
> 
> *Kte *~ LOL my Winston is terrified of the hoover, the moment I touch it, his arse is dust and hiding upstairs. Murphy finds a high vantage point and just stares at it as I move it around.
> 
> *H702 *~ Hope you feel better. Baby isn't ready to come out yet! 37 weeks is full term. I don't think those old midwives tales work to be honest, baby aint gonna come out until they are ready. I feel you on feeling totally over pregnant tho, am DONE!!!
> 
> Ok breakfast time!


Yey final box !! I cant wait to get there its my next milstone to get to....... Good luck tommorrow xx


----------



## yemii_2009

We are expecting a boy...Stanley Arthur Buster Dickinson...my daughter chose arthur and my 4yr old nephew said buster lol we can't wait.

Going on holiday in 3 weeks, really looking forward to it but just hoping stanley stays where he is (we've had lots of problems and pregnancy with daughter was very problematic) it would just be my luck to go into labour after driving 7hrs to devon!!! 4days holiday may turn into a week at least lol


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: to the newcomer's on the thread. :)

Totally had a weird dream last night- my house got raided by the police & I woke up screaming. OH nearly had a heart attack & said, "I haven't packed anthing for myself & I dont have any change for the carpark!" He thought I'd gone into labour in the night, bless him. I'm fine though; just got freaked out & couldn't settle back to sleep again. Ended up totally missing my 34 week midwife appointment & felt really bad about it. I NEVER miss appointments. Luckily my MW called & was all concerned thinking I was ill or something, so we've resceduled for next week instead...

Off to my nephew's 1st birthday party tomorrow, then on weds I'm going with my OH to Sussex to see his mum & the ponies. Should be interesting. She cares more about her precious horses than her son or me or future grandson, lol, so will be intrigued to see what she has to say to us, considering she hasn't bothered to come see us since xmas.

Was a total pratt earlier today & managed to poor boiling water on my hand while making a cup of tea; it's really sore between my fingers now. Wont be doing that again in a hurry. I'm defo getting more & more clumsy as this pregnancy goes on. Keep bashing my bump into things & opening cupboards into my hips & whacking my head on the bedside table... Feel like a walking disaster area!!! :rofl:

Anyways, happy Monday everyone & :hugs: to those who need them & :) to everyone else.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :hi:

Sorry i havent been about the last couple of days, i have been so tired and VERY grumpy! So :hugs: to all in need of them and a big hello to all newbies :wave:

Well girls i am in shock, with my last 2 kids i never leaked in the boobie department until they were born, but today in the bath i noticed i am leaking a tiny bit of colostrum(sp?) :happydance: I came down after my bath looked at my OH and said "mumma's got milk" and he just looked at me like i was crackers! It really cheered me up as i have decided to give BF'ing a proper bash, rather than just doing a few days... I even spoke to my belly and told Freya that we definatly have everything ready now :lol: 

I am starting to get some strong BH lately too and my belly has dropped even more, so will be interesting to see if she is engaging tomorrow at my MW appointment... Can you believe that after tomorrows appointment i have only 2 left at the most :shock: 

Right enough of me waffling on about boobs and bellies ... Hope you are all ok and have had a nice day xxxxx


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Well OH and I are much more chilled this evening, think the peace brew worked. He made a nice tea - chicken kievs, boiled potatoes and some green beans. It was soooo delicious! We were sat down on the couch together after and LO kicked really hard, so hard that OH felt it on his leg - he thought it was me going to be sick at first! lol It was quite nice for him to get a surprise kick, it always interests him what LO is up to and what it feels like.

Everyone seems to be moving on so quickly! It feels like I have months & months left yet before LO arrives!


----------



## Maffie

Kte said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Well OH and I are much more chilled this evening, think the peace brew worked. He made a nice tea - chicken kievs, boiled potatoes and some green beans. It was soooo delicious! We were sat down on the couch together after and LO kicked really hard, so hard that OH felt it on his leg - he thought it was me going to be sick at first! lol It was quite nice for him to get a surprise kick, it always interests him what LO is up to and what it feels like.
> 
> Everyone seems to be moving on so quickly! It feels like I have months & months left yet before LO arrives!

Just think from tomorrow you can say you are due next month :happydance:


----------



## lucilou

Hi All!

Hope everyone has been enjoying the bank holiday, despite the crappy weather... no holiday for me, been at work as normal but can't complain since today was my second to last Monday... can't believe I finish a week on Friday then that's it for a whole year! Woop woop!

Can't wait to see who is going to be next to pop.... we'll be like buses, probably very little will happen for a few more weeks then they'll start coming along in batches every day!

Sorry to all the ladies who have had enough of being pregnant... it'll all be done soon enough then we get to the good bit! Psychologically I feel ready (wierd since we haven't even finished the nursery or got a pram or a crib yet!) but physically I think I will be a while yet. No braxton hicks, don't feel particularly big or uncomfortable or anything (not that I'm tiny, I'm measuring normal and have put on 2 stone - ooops!)

34 weeks today though! Only 6 more weeks to go! Have a sneaky feeling I might be a late popper though... mum had to be induced with both me and my brother so not sure how it will all pan out.

Just have to share this link with you from an email I got today: https://www.cowandgate.co.uk/pregnancy/labour_and_birth/article/your_body_after_birth

I was especially enlightened by the bit that says "You might feel sore, bruised or swollen around your vagina after giving birth"

really...? do you think???? :dohh:

anyway, hope everyone is ok...

:hugs:


----------



## yemii_2009

Evening all...

Hope everyone is enjoying the evening...

I'm getting a bit bored of BH (mine are painfull and result in no sleep!) 

Is anyone here thinking of using re-usable nappies...we are seriously thinking...have brought all the stuff for terried nappies!! Feel not too brave about it lol

Ooohhh btw just packed 'stanleys' bag ready for BDay...I'm getting so stressed that I won't be ready!!

Anyho...have a good evening xxx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

It's REALLY hard to get out of bed at night now to pee, I have to kinda just roll out on to the floor. Then I can't walk properly and bend my ankles cause I got the same achy fluid build up in them haha so I shuffle across the floor. Hubby said he can always tell when I'm up for a pee cause it's *fidget fidget THUD shuffle shuffle shuffle*

LOL literally Chaos....my whole family know when i'm going to the toilet at night as all they hear is "Ouch, ooh, right...ahh, tsssssssssss....ouch, ooh, eee...zzzzzzzz"...every morning my mum says "Heard you at 3am and 5am last nite" etc...."sorry mum" Lol! 
Congrats on moving to the last box, very jealous!! 

KTE - big hug hun :hugs:, DP is exactly the same with me sometimes when all I want is a hug...either way I end up in tears, says he can't win! If he hugs me when i'm feeling emotional, I cry...if he ignores me and see's it as me moaning at him, I cry! lol :( Hope he accepts your peace offering cup of tea and gives you a big cuddle! 

Yemii, sorry you didn't find any good bargains at the car boot, I never have the patience for them!! 

Mrs029 - How lovely that you got a surprise scan! Hope your UTI clears up soon. 

Eswift- Love the leap and learn thingy! We was looking at that or a jumperoo, think we will have to go for the Jumperoo though as haven't got loads of space and that you can fold away at least and will fit in the cupboard under the stairs when little man isn't using it! Leap and learn looks so much more fun though :( 

My mum and dad got back from their weekend away today, they had been shopping and bought yet more things for little man :happydance: they can't resist lol!! Bought him a really cute outfit and also a very typical bib that says "My grandma loves me" lol! 

Today mum has been having a big spring clean so I decided to help her, must be my nesting instincts setting in as I NEVER help :blush: and normally sneak out to escape! Found it quite therapeutic in a strange way, least I will be able to sleep tonight :dohh: hehe! 

Agreed to do some over time at work tomorrow :nope: I really don't want to now as my cousin is coming down from Birmingham with her 5 month old baby to see my Grandad, she will only be here till 5 and i've agreed to work till 6 :cry::cry: just my luck! Going to push it and ask if I can leave early, don't think they will be very happy tho! 

Anyone else watch Big Brother? I'm loving it this year, although will be glad its over as it means I will goto bed before 11pm! Who do you think will win?? I'm hoping Rodrigo or Sophie...can't stand Siavash and really hope he doesn't win!!! 

Megan
x


----------



## eswift

Yemii ~ I've an obsession with reusable nappies... Don't be nervous of them... I found with DS as long as I kept on top of the cleaning etc and had them made up ready to use they were no different from using disposables... And saved me a fortune... Hence using them again...

MeggieMoo ~ I've been surprised by how small the leap and learn thing collapses so small and everything they can do with it..

Gotta run to get ready for work, have a great morning all... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

WEell woke at 3.30 this morning for a wee then bubs decided it was time to play, so 30 minutes of wriggling, kicking and rolling and I gave up and came downstairs! Just ben watching Star trek enterprise back to back since. I'd better nap later so i'm not shattered when I see the midwife.

Nice easy day for me I think. Need to get some washing on and i'm planning on making a french apple cake and spag bol, was going to go to aqua natal later but have a feeling i'll be :sleep:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls....

well ladies this is it.. we can now say that our babies are due next month :) feels great doesnt it lol. I reckon we will have a few more early babies in the group though.

Had a really crap nights sleep again and getting fed up with it now :( But i keep telling myself that this is all so worth it.

Got MW tonight and am looking forward to seeing what position my little lady is in.. 

I am off for my coffee and to TRY and wake up a bit.. Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Well OH and I are much more chilled this evening, think the peace brew worked. He made a nice tea - chicken kievs, boiled potatoes and some green beans. It was soooo delicious! We were sat down on the couch together after and LO kicked really hard, so hard that OH felt it on his leg - he thought it was me going to be sick at first! lol It was quite nice for him to get a surprise kick, it always interests him what LO is up to and what it feels like.
> 
> Everyone seems to be moving on so quickly! It feels like I have months & months left yet before LO arrives!
> 
> Just think from tomorrow you can say you are due next month :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol this is true :happydance: One of the first thoughts this morning was . . . 'wow 1 month to go, at least I have LO's hospital bag done' . . then the slow realisation of. . 'oh no! I forgot to wash the baby vests!!!' :dohh: :rofl:

I didn't feel LO moving about much last night but they must have done. I feel really sore at the top of my ribs and have a funny feeling down below, almost like I had a stitch, it's all just on the left side. I wonder what they have been up to!

Enjoy your MW appointments Maffie & Baby.love.

I be back in a bit (lol) cup of tea me thinks! x


----------



## yemii_2009

Morning all...I'm KNACKARD lol spent most of the night feeling very sick and unable to turn over incase I couldn't get to bathroom in time! OH had belly ache! So spent a lot of time moaning!!! Eeek have so much to do but sooooooo tired!

I'm off to group today and then town to get last of school stuff...1 more sleep till I'm child free in the daytime! Then its just waiting for stanley to arrive!!

Can I be cheeky and ask if anyone on here or anyone u know has/had GBS? I have it and can no longer have my homebirth but I'm also very worried that I won't get the right amount of antibiotics (sp?) As my first labour was only an hour and last stage 16mins!!! I slept through the whole thing and only just managed to get hospital in time! Do u think they may induce me to make sure stanley gets all the antibiotics he needs?

Anyways take care...rest up and catch u all later xxx


----------



## lindak

Morning all !! Yey our babies are due next month :happydance: :happydance: Scary !!! 

Have had a crap nights sleep the last two nights ! I dont know how im going to make it through work today.

Hope you are all well xxx :hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

woww i can say if i get induced dexter will be here in 26 days!!! orrr a month on the 3rd! arghh thats so scarey lol We trying to get DPs car all sorted this week, it had new tyres last friday, MOT on sat and got tax on thursday to pay and his insureance on sat! But thank god once thats over we will have money! and then next friday doing a major food shop then BABY SHOPPING! nothing i need now, apart from towels. But will give me something to look forward to lol


----------



## Chaos

yemii_2009 said:


> Can I be cheeky and ask if anyone on here or anyone u know has/had GBS? I have it and can no longer have my homebirth but I'm also very worried that I won't get the right amount of antibiotics (sp?) As my first labour was only an hour and last stage 16mins!!! I slept through the whole thing and only just managed to get hospital in time! Do u think they may induce me to make sure stanley gets all the antibiotics he needs?
> 
> Anyways take care...rest up and catch u all later xxx

I have GBS, I don't think they will induce you for that. My OB basically told me, when my waters break, go on in and get the drip in my arm. They are very good at monitoring babies for symptoms for it and catching it very early should they get infected with it. Try not to worry :) :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

Blah Blah, bitch, moan, up since 4am blah. :coffee:

Ok *breath*

I got REALLY nauseous last night, was the oddest thing. I couldn't even get off the sofa to get a cup of water. Ah well its better now, 

Cause I'm due the 1st .. and that's a Thursday, I like to say I'm due at the end of September haha. Makes it seem like less of a hike to the end.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to hear you've been suffering Chaos....I've had a bad week or so for sleep but it seems to have gotten a bit better...got about 6-7 hours last night! :thumbup:

You're a lucky thing though...we have 7 weeks to wait until the EDD...I still think we're going to come out early though. Bubs seems to have ballooned and gotten quite heavy over the last few days. And we've been really active...dropping a couple of times a day and then kicking me to smithereens in an attempt to get back up again. Quite funny in a way, but quite uncomfortable lol. 

Still, I've got a fun day ahead of me. Got washing and ironing to do...... at least it's less than a week until my birthday :happydance: and according to hubby I'll be old! But I don't care! :thumbup:

Will be nice to be able to say that we're 'due next month'....sounds so much closer than we're 'due in October'...although it may stop those funny looks I get from shop assitants which are usually swiftly followed by 'you're really big aren't you!' lol.

Have a good day girls! :hugs:


----------



## yemii_2009

Thank you chaos...I just worry coz I didn't have much notice of daughter arriving and my waters didn't break (I didn't have any left)....


----------



## eswift

Morning Loves...

Chaos ~ I'm sorry that you're suffering... I know it's quite fustrating not being able to get off the sofa/bed anything low... I'm doing much better since we've moved in the sofa from storage... It's higher and firmer... Not having to get OH it get me out of the sofa.. As OH was checking the inside of the old sofa, he found DS's gameboy, and a library book as well as other crap, but also found that the sofa springs and wooden struts had broken... Guess we needed a new sofa, anyway...

I think I agree that it's nice to be able to say babe's due next month... LOL the lads at work all were commenting about me having less than 3 weeks at work... I can't believe that it's just over 6 weeks now, that's shorter than the summer hols.


----------



## keerthy

Hi bumpkins, 

Chaos ~ :hugs: to you! I know how you feel...... lastnight I was in tears :cry: couldnt get out of bed! had severe pain..... in ma pelvis..... loads of pressure.... 
Have you been referred to physio? 
my midwife did refer me.... but never heard from them since..... :doh:

me thinks LO is changing its position.... awkward positions make me breathless... and painful under ribs. 

Well got MW appt 2morrow appt... gottu tell her abt this. 

Ohh ya.. ladies.... its wonderful to say...... AM DUE NEXT MONTH!!!! yayyyyy..... I am so done with it..... and I just want bubba to be out asap!


----------



## craftymum

Morning everyone, hope you are all ok today
*Chaos* so sorry you are having a hard time at the minute, hope you feel better soon

*Eswift* glad you're a bit more comfy now you've got your sofa in, did you not find any money down the back of it :winkwink:

I had an awful day yesterday, was up at 5am and back to bed at 7, then got up at 11:30 and went back to bed after an hour or so until 4pm, I just felt so sick and drained all day and could hardly keep my head up but that's just the effect of the hyperemesis on me especially if I overdo it the day before which I did as I went out on Sat morning and then on Sunday again for a couple of hours and unfortunately it's more than my body can deal with at the minute, I then spent the evening throwing up as usual but I'd been trying to fight it all day by just taking to my bed and avoiding fluids (drinks make me sick instantly) but it was gonna happen no matter what :cry:

On the plus we are due next month :happydance::happydance: I cannot wait as this has been such a hard pregnancy for me and I really hope bubs decides to be nice to me and come at 37 weeks - I need this to be over asap as I feel like I have been pregnant and more r less housebound forever!

have a good day everyone and take it easy :hugs: to all who need them


----------



## h702

morning all.

sorry you were feeling sick chaos :( 

im still feeling bit crap with this cold but at least only 5 days at work left!!!!! woo hoo! and ive got stuff to do so the rest of this week should go quite quick :)

might try and get my hospital bag ready next week, still need to buy loads. got some nighties from primark - bargain! and a dressing gown and dark towel just need the dreaded maternity pads and other stuff! 

have a good day x


----------



## Maffie

yemii_2009 said:


> Morning all...I'm KNACKARD lol spent most of the night feeling very sick and unable to turn over incase I couldn't get to bathroom in time! OH had belly ache! So spent a lot of time moaning!!! Eeek have so much to do but sooooooo tired!
> 
> I'm off to group today and then town to get last of school stuff...1 more sleep till I'm child free in the daytime! Then its just waiting for stanley to arrive!!
> 
> Can I be cheeky and ask if anyone on here or anyone u know has/had GBS? I have it and can no longer have my homebirth but I'm also very worried that I won't get the right amount of antibiotics (sp?) As my first labour was only an hour and last stage 16mins!!! I slept through the whole thing and only just managed to get hospital in time! Do u think they may induce me to make sure stanley gets all the antibiotics he needs?
> 
> Anyways take care...rest up and catch u all later xxx


I am a carrier for GBS i've been told I must go to hospital at first sign of labour, so even if that means for every false start i'll be going in.


----------



## Kte

I went to look in primark the other day for a nighty and all they had was pj's!! Typical!! ](*,)

:hugs: Chaos, sorry to hear you weren't feeling well.

Big :hugs: to craftymum, if anyones deserves their LO to come nice and safe and early its you so you can start feeling better soon :flower:

Someone was asking me how my pregnancy was going and I know I can't complain, somtimes I feel like it but then think of how others are getting on in here and keep it zipped as I feel very lucky. I am also very weary as I know I am not out of the woods yet as they say.

Someone was asking me about when I am back - HELLO on count down to leaving thanks! So don't want to think about coming back yet lol :haha: I told them what the plans were and they said - 'well, yeah, all being well, you never know' :saywhat: :dohh: Foot in mouth much?!? Good job I am in a better mood today is all I can say!!


----------



## yemii_2009

Oh dear...EVERY false start! That could be interesting! Poor OH lol. I have a growth scan and consultant on the 16th so will speak to him about it tho he is a bit useless!!


----------



## sam76

Hello all, been to see my mwife this morning, all is fine, bloods etc, she had a good feel of my tummy, and she said Georges head is sat at the top of my cervix, so hes getting ready to get into position!!! Also today is my Wedding Anniversary too xxxxxxxxx have a nice day and i will catch up later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

sam76 said:


> Hello all, been to see my mwife this morning, all is fine, bloods etc, she had a good feel of my tummy, and she said Georges head is sat at the top of my cervix, so hes getting ready to get into position!!! Also today is my Wedding Anniversary too xxxxxxxxx have a nice day and i will catch up later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good to hear about your appintment

Happy anniversary too :cake:


----------



## Maffie

I'll just see false starts as a chance to hear bubs heartbeat and stuff. We dont have a car so will be interesting if I start in the middle of the night.


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi to all you October Bumpkins, av been reading all your posts but just not posted:blush:

Its all starting to get very scary now, at one time we were so excited to get to the mile stones in our pregnancies and wish the weeks away to get that step closer but now theres not long left at all and its all very real and were all having babies to hold in just a few weeks time:happydance::cry::happydance:

I dont know if its just me but is any else scared of whats ahead of them in the next few weeks!!!

Sorry for barging in, am just getting a little scared and all you lovely ladies are at the same stage as me:hugs:

Thanks Sarahxxx
:hug:


----------



## Maffie

Welcome you're not barging in :hi:

I just want my baby now. Ive been wanting for years so i'm ready now.


Gosh must say i'm roasting today. I feel like i've been sat in a sauna!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey ladies! 8 pages to catch up on yeesh lol. Still in the process of getting internet in the new house so am using the internet at the old house as I'm back to pick up the last few bits. Welcome to the newbies. Move went well. All in and pretty well settled now. Bathroom is full of stuff lol but the rest of the house is sorted. Luckily for us we have an ensuite so I can still pee without climbing over stuff lol. Nursery stuff is being delivered today and tumble drier is being delivered on Thursday. Can't wait. Had my anaesthetic review this morning which was fine. Went through the options for pain relief and said if I want an epidural I will need to ask fairly early on as it could take longer to put in due to my scoliosis. Right got to head back home now as got lots to do today. Catch up soon x


----------



## colsy

KKSARAH said:


> Its all starting to get very scary now, at one time we were so excited to get to the mile stones in our pregnancies and wish the weeks away to get that step closer but now theres not long left at all and its all very real and were all having babies to hold in just a few weeks time:happydance::cry::happydance:
> 
> I dont know if its just me but is any else scared of whats ahead of them in the next few weeks

The birth itself doesn't scare me. This may sound a bit weird to those of you who aren't long-term yoga lasses or hypnobirthing advocates, but in some respects I'm actually looking forward to the birth. Obviously I know that some of it may be very painful, and I also know that things may not go exactly as I want them to, but still I am very relaxed about that side of things.

No, what scares me is the idea of actually bringing home our baby and suddenly there being three of us. I just have to remind myself that girls all over the world do this every hour of every day, and then go on to have more kids, so it really can't be that bad, otherwise the human race would have died out by now!

xx


----------



## keerthy

littlekitten8 said:


> Hey ladies! 8 pages to catch up on yeesh lol. Still in the process of getting internet in the new house so am using the internet at the old house as I'm back to pick up the last few bits. Welcome to the newbies. Move went well. All in and pretty well settled now. Bathroom is full of stuff lol but the rest of the house is sorted. Luckily for us we have an ensuite so I can still pee without climbing over stuff lol. Nursery stuff is being delivered today and tumble drier is being delivered on Thursday. Can't wait. Had my anaesthetic review this morning which was fine. Went through the options for pain relief and said if I want an epidural I will need to ask fairly early on as it could take longer to put in due to my scoliosis. Right got to head back home now as got lots to do today. Catch up soon x[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice to hear from you LK!
> Glad move went well..... and all things are sorted out! :flower: :thumbup:
> 
> hope the LO is doing fine.......
> 
> Do keep in touch!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Glad the move went well LK

Colsy I think im only worried about getting through it with baby and myself healthy and ok. I actually thought to myself i've suffered some pretty severe pain in the past which was made easier by knowing it would come to an end. So i'm trying to think it will be positive pain. If that makes sense. I just hope I get to my antenatal classes before sproglet makes an appearance.


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Colsy I think im only worried about getting through it with baby and myself healthy and ok. I actually thought to myself i've suffered some pretty severe pain in the past which was made easier by knowing it would come to an end. So i'm trying to think it will be positive pain. If that makes sense. I just hope I get to my antenatal classes before sproglet makes an appearance.

Definitely makes sense to me. If you KNOW and TRUST that each surge (or contraction) is impermanent, then you KNOW that in a moment, or a minute, or half an hour or whatever, the pain will go away, even if it may come back again. And of course, the best thing is knowing that at the end of the whole experience, you will have a beautiful baby to call your own.


----------



## Kte

Welcome *KKSARAH* :wave: I'm somtimes excited and other times nervous!


> Colsy I think im only worried about getting through it with baby and myself healthy and ok.

 Maffie - I agree, its not actually the birth that is scaring me as such, I just want things to be ok afterwards, if that makes sense!

Glad the move & the appointment went well *LittleKitten* :thumbup:


----------



## KKSARAH

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

when you put it like that, its not as scary, I have a c-section booked at 39 weeks in case my previous c-section internal scar ruptures as the baby will be bigger and there is a big possiablity of this happening, if I go into labour beforehand they want me to try natural which am very happy with its just I had a bad experince with DD and I know this may not happen again, its just the IF!!!
I am going to try and say positive and stop reading other ladies birth stories as this does not help LOL

Once again Thank You :hug:

Sxxx


----------



## Kte

KKSARAH said:


> Thanks Ladies :hugs:
> 
> when you put it like that, its not as scary, I have a c-section booked at 39 weeks in case my previous c-section internal scar ruptures as the baby will be bigger and there is a big possiablity of this happening, if I go into labour beforehand they want me to try natural which am very happy with its just I had a bad experince with DD and I know this may not happen again, its just the IF!!!
> I am going to try and say positive and stop reading other ladies birth stories as this does not help LOL
> 
> Once again Thank You :hug:
> 
> Sxxx

I agree with the 'IF' - it would be nice to know one way or the other how it will happen, eitehr natuarlly or c-section, then you can psych yourself up. When its inbetween it's a little harder to feel prepared.

I was all geared up for a natural birth (although I was quite ok with the possiblity that if anything went wrong during it then an emergency c-section could happen). Since being told that LO is breech and if they don't turn it could be a c-section I am a little stumped now! It's just the 'IF' - if they don't turn then it could be that but if they do then it could be done naturally. :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## aimee-lou

Colsy - I too am not worried as such about the birth. I'm not doing hypnobirthing or anything like that but since going to the birth centre and seeing how we can have the birth that WE want, I feel whole lot more at ease about the whole thing! We can take music, have aromatherapy, all sorts of things that I'm actually really looking forward to. I know it will be the most painful experience I will ever go through, but as long as I remain calm, keep perspective and have my husband by my side, I truly believe that it will be a very rounded experience! It just seems perfect...just got to keep myself healthy, which is incentive enough for anyone! 

Glad the move went well LK :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls

LK: I'm pleased the move went well hun x
KKSARAH: Hiya stranger! I am booked for a section at 39 weeks too :) But i am kinda hoping i go into labour before so i can atleast TRY and have a go .. Good to see you over here with us hun :hugs:

Well girls i am so unmotivated its stupid, i am so tired and am not even dressed yet :blush: although i am sorting myself out in a mo as have MW later.. Gonna try and eat some lunch but am finding my appetite is vanishing lately :( 

Right time for a kick up the bum and sort myself out... Back in a bit xxx


----------



## Maffie

Well i'm showered and dressed. Felt a bit rubbish and thought a tepid shower might cool me down. Managed to vomit all over the bath :sick: Not sure ifi'm coming down with a bug but dont feel quite right.

Managed to get the washing machine on, and hopefully will manage to make dinner later. 

I think baby just had hiccups, had quite rhythmic movements for about 10-15 minutes, they felt quite strong not felt anything like that before, was very weird seeig my tummy move. Think I might make my own alien home movie soon!


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ I was just reading your last post LOL... I managed to cook lamb chops etc yesterday for tea, it smelt lovely. Babe was jumping about like nothing on earth, as I went to dish up. I had to tell OH you do it, I had to run (well, as best I could) and threw up everywhere... Really enjoyed my tea and babe was still jumping about afterwards too... OH was just rather, what was that all about... Only thing I could put it down to was babe was wanting the food faster than I could do it... LOL... Just came over all funny...

Keerthy ~ Hope your back pain eases soon, probably best to mention it to your mw too...

LK ~ Glad your move went well... Bet you can't wait to get fully sorted...

I'm not too worried about the labour, come what may... I'm looking forawrd to getting my body back... So fed up of feeling as though there's not enough room in here for me... I was more concerned about making it to the hospital, but I feel so much more at ease now... As for pain killers and birthing plan... I'm quite easy going and open minded, at the moment I've my tens machine and we'll play the rest by ear...

OH so wants to be about when babe arrives, so we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed... Otherwise he'll be in Scotland or else where if it all happens when he's at work...

I do think the worst bit about all of the birth etc, is having no idea as to what may happen... LOL no point worry about what we can't control...


----------



## Maffie

Well just had a disastorous midwife appointment, basicvally she's questioning my consultant as she thinks its uneccessary that im seen so often. She said my bumps too big (I think she measured me wrong as bump as always measured spot on). She couldn't understand why i'm on clexane injections, seen as I didnt have a dvt. She wouldn't book me in for appointments between the consultant appointments even though the consultant has had it like that for a couple of months now.

She barely stopped talking so didnt get a chance to ask what I wanted about the jelly I was loosing (from reading on here and googling I think its bits of plug). Said i'd had reduced ovements sunday/monday but I was feeling run down and sick and she said well you can always go up to delivery if you feel you need to.

Arrrrrrrggggg. Dont want to see her again, oh and she went to feel baby's position and pressed so hard I was in agony and baby wasn't impressed, felt liek she was pushing baby's head out and she went 'oh well thats definately a head'

I bloody know its a head I can feel it myself without pushing a pair of hands through me.

Sorry to rant girls.


----------



## keerthy

Maffie ~ sorry u had a crappy appt! :hugs: I don understand y these MW behave like this ...... Grrr.... I met another mid-wife in the same surgery last week as mine was on a holiday. I felt she was better than mine. Unfortunately, I dont think I can continue with the new one. 

Ohh another 5 weeks.......


----------



## KKSARAH

Just poping on before going home from work:blush:

Maffie~ Thanks am sure waiting all those years will have been worth the wait.

Colsy ~ You have inspired me Thanks

Kte ~ Hope your LO turns for you, when will you find out!!!

Aimee-lou ~ Where are you having LO, its sounds fantastic, I would love to go to Castle Hill Birthing Centre in Hull but as am high Risk they wont accept me:cry: 

Baby.love ~ :hugs:am with you on that, am pleased they booked me in for C-Section but I would love to try natural just see what it 's like, I feel when you have a section you miss out on the bonding or maybe this was because I had DD at 32 weeks and she was ill!!!

Eswift ~ like your comment "no point worrying about what you cant control" your right and I think this is the right way to look at it.


Thanks Again, am feeling alittle better about the birth now, its hard just talking with OH although he listens its not the same as talking with other pregnant ladies going though the same emotions:hugs:

Sxxx

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

well i am back from my MW appointment and all went well, other than the fact i need physio as i have SPD hence all the nasty aches and pains in my pelvis and the extreme heaviness when i stand/walk :cry: The good news is i am measuring spot on at 34cm and Freya is still head down but free! the MW said she is loitering with intent :lol: BP etc all perfect too.

The chances of me trying naturally have been reduced too if i go into labour :( she said with old c-sec scars and SPD it would be hard going.. but aslong as Freya is safe thats all that matters...

Anyway enough of me rambling.... Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## aimee-lou

KKSARAH - that's where I'm going. I wrote a review of my experiences so far. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/181015-jubilee-birth-centre-so-impressed.html

Are you going to Hull instead? The staff at both are fab! We've transferred completely from York as they were so impressive!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya girlies and babies =]

Does anyone else cook tea, feeling proper hungry and then when it comes to eatting it cant manage it? Iv jsut cooked burger and chips [mm healthy lol] and proper looking forward to it, havent touched my chips and had half a burger! =[

Also im so chuffin hot its untrue lol.

Me and dp [woowed:blush:] this afternoon while dd was in bed lool. i fell straight asleep after:blush: woke up thinking my waters had broken running to the loo :haha: :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hiya girlies and babies =]
> 
> Does anyone else cook tea, feeling proper hungry and then when it comes to eatting it cant manage it? Iv jsut cooked burger and chips [mm healthy lol] and proper looking forward to it, havent touched my chips and had half a burger! =[
> 
> Also im so chuffin hot its untrue lol.
> 
> Me and dp [woowed:blush:] this afternoon while dd was in bed lool. i fell straight asleep after:blush: woke up thinking my waters had broken running to the loo :haha: :shrug:

Hubby is bringing me a cheeseburger home as I can't be bothered to cook and we've only got beans in the cupboard. I know we only have about £5 left but this cheque WILL clear tomorrow! :thumbup:

I'm starving now but he wont be home until 9.30....I want my burger (with salad I hasten to add!! lol)


----------



## Kte

*KKSARAH *- Next MW appointment is on the 16th Sept so she said if LO is still breech then we will be need to start trying to get them to turn. She mentioned that they offer Moxybustion (sp!) first which is Chinese method and if that doesn't work then it's off to see a consultant where they will scan bump, use something to relax my tummy muscles and then use their hands externally to turn LO . . although there is still a chance LO may just turn back anyway! They will also discuss the best birthing option if LO is still breech.

Glad to hear your feeling better about the birth :hugs:

*Maffie* Sorry to hear about the bad MW appointment - was it your usual MW? :hugs: It always freaks me out when they grab the head.


----------



## Maffie

You dont get regular ones here. Was a community one.


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ :hugs: Are you sure you didn't have my midwife???:hugs: There's always one who things they know better than the consultants and GP's... You poor thing, hope your next constultant appointment goes better...

XTaylorsMummy ~ I still try to cook meals, but seem to be eating less than I normally would, LOL; Plus I'm sure I've reduced OH's portions too... Not that he's complained yet... I've had days when I've cooked a meal and eaten none of it, or eaten it and lost the lot... I'm not too worried tho, as I tend to pick all day...

KKsarah ~ I'm sure bouncing on one of those birthing balls, sitting lent forward rather than backwards and arching over on all fours is suppose to encourage LO to turn... In the Hypnobirthing book they tell you to try to relax and picture LO turning... I'm not sure if any of it works LOL but hey, taking some quite time out can't be a bad thing... My problem is as soon as I relax I'm zzzzzing away for Britain... LOL... Had a nap on the sofa, thought I'd been asleep about an hour... Only to find I'd slept for over 2 & 1/2 hours... OH walked in 1/2 an hour later to fond me still groggy lying on the sofa trying to work out how I was going to get up... LOL... I was going to hoover up after my nap before he came home... LOL

Spoke to the lad from work today about the kitchen units he's taking out... He's more than happy for us to have them & he's going to be taking the out in bits and pieces starting in about 3 weeks... He was shocked that I offered OH services to help him... But it works out well timing wise for us too as OH as the floor to level, the room to paint and we've the lino to get fitted... Which we were planning to do in the next couple of weeks... So the 3 weeks works out excellent for us too...


----------



## Mumof42009

:hi: Everyone and :hugs: to all who need them :flower:

Havent been around past few days been really busy trying to get my living room sorted, all the painting is done just got to get some border and new curtains! Carpets being laid next monday so everythings going to be nice and fresh for when this little man makes an apperance.
I had a small bleed this morning but its settled again now, im feeling so much pressure down below and im sure he is stuck in my hip cause its killing me.:cry:
:happydance:I was 33 weeks yesterday im hopeing he stays put at least another 2/3 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Eswift my consultants are great, so are the hospital midwifes. OH says just ignore her she obviously thinks she knows better than the docs. She looked put out when she said I would only get 2 growth scans and I enjoyed telling her my next one was the 3rd :rofl:


----------



## yemii_2009

Evening everyone...everyones days seem more intersting than mine...tho I'm sorry the mw was so horrid! 
I'm having trouble finding food tempting enough to eat! I cook for OH but never eat it myself! Tho on saying that I'm off to my mums on sunday for a roast so I hope I can manage that!

Have the MW on friday am...first time with the community one...just moved over from the homebirth team :( 

Really looking forward to tomoz...daughter back to school and I can go town without 'can I have???' Oh the joy!!!

Been in a lot of pain today...all round my sides...bump is hard as a rock! Stanley moving well still but I just feel 'weird' if that makes sense!


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies :hi:

Not posted for a while, but still been lurking!!!

Hello to anyone who has recently joined.

I'm 35 weeks today:happydance: really need to hit the fast forward button though I am so ready for my little man now, everything is sat here waiting for him, the boys are asking every day when is the baby going to be here, bless um!!

Midwife for me tomorrow, am quite sure that he is lying transverse so if thats the case I will be referred to consultant, he has been breech all the way though. I wont be letting them turn him though will be booked in for c-sec. A girl I work with let them try to turn hers and it resulted in a massive bleed and emergency c-sec, her iron levels plummeted and still not back to normal now, she gave birth in May!!!
So we will see what tomorrow brings and where we go from there.

Tiredness is hitting in big time now, I will be glad that DS1 is back to school on Friday and DS2 starts 2.5 days at pre-school next week perhaps I will be able to catch up on some:sleep: in the day!!

:happydance:14 hours left to work, just tomorrow and Friday, bet they are the longest 2 days of my life:rofl:

:hugs: to all x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

lmao..

Watching friends and monica is stipping for chandlar. Just asked adam what would he prefer me or a stripper to strip for him, and he said hes not fussed! =[


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Wow i'm absolutely drained! Worked from 9 till 4 then went straight to town to meet my cousin and her little one! Had a fab day outt but walked farr too much and now I just ache from head to toe! 

Just had a nice bubbly bath and read abit of my book, waiting for Matt to get in then we going to watch Big brother on channel 4 +1 together...think I will be asleep within seconds!!! 

I have my MW appt on Friday, can't wait to see how everything is and hear the heartbeat again...do we go every 2 weeks after that? or will my next appt be 36 weeks? 

:wave: Just want to say hello to you all, hope your okay...haven't read the messages from today - theres too many lol....Chatter boxes !

Will try catch up tomorrow! 

Night all :sleep: :kiss:
x


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Awaiting Breakie to settle... Sickness has become a bit unpredictable... It's so unattractive... LOL got into to bed, snuggled up next to OH last night, coughed and had to leg it... What not to do at bed time, I'm definately not going to miss the sickness when babe arrives...

I hear you all with the sleep thing and the achy hips, back, sides and the rest... So uncomfy, but hey not long left now for wany of us really... I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of the LO's when they start making their apperances...

OH got a bit of a panic on yesterday, when I told him babe is due next month, and is now closer than the summer holidays were long... LOL he was so funny, talk about headless chicken impression... He didn't stop until tea time and then started on again afterwards... He make me tired just watching at the moment... Still won't let me do much... Not that I'm moaning... Find it hard enough to get out of bed, off the sofa, fill the washer... LOL... Didn't think I'd ever apprechiated my normal figure, but I'm gaining some apprechiation for it at the moment...

Once I see my mw, next tuesday (busy day then, I'm at the eye consultant after work; then to the mw) Poor OH has gotta come with me to the hospital as we don't know what they're going to do... If they use eye drops, I can't drive... Anyhow, from next week I start to see mw every 2 weeks... We also have our anti-natal class Monday evening and it's DS's 1st day back at school too... Not sure how I'll last awake at the classes as there on from 6.30 - 8.30... I may be zzzzzing at the back...

Best go get dressed... Have a lovely morning all...


----------



## keerthy

Morning ladies,

nothing much to report this morning....... Except aches, pains n sleeplessness.

Well, jus woke up..,,, havin a cuppa!

Am 26 yrs old today..... Happy birthday to me :cake: 

Next b-day will have my LO!!!! :)

hope everyones doing well .,,,, have a nice day darlings !!!!!


----------



## yemii_2009

Well busy(ish) day ahead! Just got up to get daughter ready for school to find out she's already up and dressed! Bless!

Had a better nights sleep last night! Yipee! So feel bit more human! Can't wait till stanley here so I can lay on my belly without being kicked to death! I still manage to sleep on my front but he doesn't like it and takes him ages to get comfy! Mean mummy lol

Right better get a move on! Have a good morning ladies xxx


----------



## Neferet

I've just realised that October is NEXT MONTH! Wowww! =D


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Happy Birthday Keerthy :kiss:

Well I feel like I slept a bit better last night, was up as early :rofl: It's certainly very dark here this morning.

I need to get some house work done today. I picked load of pears from the garden yesterday so need to find a nice pear recipe to use them on. The apples will need picking soon. Not surer whats happened to the plum tree but they all went funny and fell off!

OH is stressed with work so he's not doing much at home at the mo and he's off to see solicitor today so I need to crack on with things. Until this dvorce is sorted we are strapped for cash so really need to bite the bullet and sell some of my nice clothes that i'm never going to wear! Along with everything else I dont use.

Hope everyone is feeling well today :hugs: for those who need them. Right time to get breakfast and hope i'm not sick.


----------



## baby.love

Morning all x

Keerthy: Happy birthday hunni :cake: 

Finally a better nights sleep last night but still feeling shattered :dohh: Maybe i will feel more awake later?!

Hmmm time for a coffee me thinks! back later xxxx


----------



## h702

morning all, well im feeling worse than i did yesterday with this cold :( had kind of a stitch like pain in my lower abdomen on one side this morning too - anyone had this? 

got hospital appointment tomorrow, just wishing this week would end so i can have a lie in !!!


----------



## sam76

:flower: Happy Birthday Keerthy, have a great day xxx, how are we all today, Babylove glad your apointment went well, feel tired again today, but still waking up at all hours! weather is rubbish today and i cant believe that in a few weeks were all going to be mums xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :baby: :happydance:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies, 

kerthy - Happy bday

h702: hope you feel better soon

3rd night in a row with crap sleep now !!! Eyes are stinging and red I am so tired. I also had a real strange dream last night that I had the baby and he was around a couple of months old and I had left him at home with oh and when I came back he was screaming crying and oh said he has been crying since you left, I tried to breast feed him and he was saying to me ( the baby) your not my mammy I dont want to be here.. It was horrible dream.

Have another ante natal today Il fill you all in tommorrow 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Happy Birthday Keerthy :cake: 

I noticed the darker mornings, although it's harder to get out of bed, I kind of love it! I was thinking yesterday - I wonder if LO will be here for Halloween, I was more thinking alnog the lines of - will they will be here when the trick or treaters will be knocking at the door or if I will be an overly large bump stuck on the couch hiding becaue I can't get up every 2 mins! :wacko:

I am quite confident LO will turn. My mum said I was the same so fiongers crossed. LO is such a cheeky chops already there is no way they would let things be so organised like a c-section date! I don't really fancy them manually turning LO, I may try the chinese method for a giggle - its a form of acupunture and incense burning on / by my feet. I can't see that doing any harm but the other method i'm not so keen on!

I guess this sickness that is coming now is the lack of room for LO. I woke up twice last night but managed to not be sick, although it was close. I was all uncomfy and I think LO was trying to or had moved position, but I feel normal again this morning. 

Have a good morning all x


----------



## Kte

lindak said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> 3rd night in a row with crap sleep now !!! Eyes are stinging and red I am so tired. I also had a real strange dream last night that I had the baby and he was around a couple of months old and I had left him at home with oh and when I came back he was screaming crying and oh said he has been crying since you left, I tried to breast feed him and he was saying to me ( the baby) your not my mammy I dont want to be here.. It was horrible dream.


Sounds like a few of us are having weird dreams at the moment. I thought I was going to die last night. It was wierd, it was like I was given a choice. I felt like I had all pins and needles all over, quite fuzzy, but it wasn't painful. At first I was thinking 'ok' but then I thought, 'no' I don't want to as I realised LO wasn't born yet'. Then I woke up. It was really horrid and freaked me out that I was so OK with it in the beginning :cry: Its the last thing I want. I don't know if its becasue I was half asleep and had pins and needles or not but the thought really scared me. Took me a while to get back off to sleep after.


----------



## Mumof42009

Happy Birthday Keerthy
https://i27.tinypic.com/k1vtrq.jpg

Morning everyone :hugs:

Hope mums and bumps are ok!
Havent slept well as still feeling my little man all in my hips, this boy is determind to keep me on my toes until he arrives. Having a lazy day today as did so much yesterday and felt it afterwards! Had another small bleed this morning but seems to happen whenever he moves around so im thinking wherever the blood clot is he is knocking it.


----------



## Maffie

Kte it was going swimming that got my lo turned. I felt it happening as I was squatting up and down in the water. Was quite surreal. if my cold is cleared up im going to aquanatal next week. Ive found the heartburna nd sickness is back but think its baby kicking all my organs.

Linda i've resorted to eye drops as I found lack of sleep was leaving me with itchy dry eyes. My bag contains optrex dry eyes and molton brown eye rescue cream (makes me look almost human) :rofl:

We've decided while im on full pay maternity to save all the child benefits, money from selling things and oh's bonuses in a separate account so it will cover some of the shortfall while im on smp and zero wage.


----------



## colsy

Happy birthday, Keerthy 

To those of you who say "I haven't slept well for a couple of days" ... I wish I could say the same, but instead I say "I haven't slept well since about March". Seriously :-(


----------



## lindak

Maffie said:


> Linda i've resorted to eye drops as I found lack of sleep was leaving me with itchy dry eyes. My bag contains optrex dry eyes and molton brown eye rescue cream (makes me look almost human) :rofl:
> 
> .

Il have to try it ! My eyes are so sore ... I really need some sleep tonight .. 

Kte- thats a horrible dream :hugs:


----------



## yemii_2009

h702 said:


> morning all, well im feeling worse than i did yesterday with this cold :( had kind of a stitch like pain in my lower abdomen on one side this morning too - anyone had this?
> 
> got hospital appointment tomorrow, just wishing this week would end so i can have a lie in !!!

I have this constantly! Not nice! Even worse when I'm out walking+r stand too quickly other times its just there not matter what I have or haven't done! Hope u r feeling better tho x


----------



## Kte

lindak said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Linda i've resorted to eye drops as I found lack of sleep was leaving me with itchy dry eyes. My bag contains optrex dry eyes and molton brown eye rescue cream (makes me look almost human) :rofl:
> 
> .
> 
> Il have to try it ! My eyes are so sore ... I really need some sleep tonight ..
> 
> Kte- thats a horrible dream :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks - I am convincing myself it's just our hormones and worst fears mixing together :hugs:


----------



## h702

happy birthday keerthy :)

i also had wierd dream last night, i was having the baby and me and oh were at his parents house. mil pushed me out of the bed, and i was like, are you just going to stand there and let her do that?! to oh! very wierd.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im getting so stressed out!!

My sister is really pissing me off! My mum is having cemo atm, and tomorrow is her cemo day. Well sister has asked us to take mum which i said is fine but will need to use mums car which is at my sisters house, as our tax has ran out. Anyway shes gone major off on one saying that were making it hard and that were being competely unreasonable?! iv phone my mum and she said it was fine to use her car! Now shes making me feel like shite because shes making out we dont want to take mum! and i no for a fact she will tell mum that we said we cant/wont take her!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just realised im in my final box!!


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Ah Chiropractor in 2.5 hours. Can't freaking wait! :happydance:
Then I gotta sit in from 930 as the builders are coming for the 11 month warranty check on the house.

I fell asleep on the sofa last night and slept the *entire night* :shock: well, until 5.20am, thats a long time for me haha.

*Keerthy *~ Wasn't in pain, just felt sickly :) https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/8_2_1011.gifhttps://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/bdayparty.gif

*Yemii *~ Just have a chat to your midwife regarding the GBS thing, ask her advice and let her put your mind at rest. Considering previous history they might have another plan in mind for you for when you need to go in.

*Sam *~ Happy Anniversary for yesterday!

*KKSarah *~ I was apprehensive about the birth, but then I read a hyponobirthing book (the girls here know it as the evil baby book! haha) and it put a lot of my fears to rest. I'm just totally ready and over being pregnant now.

*LK *~ Glad the move is going well :)

*Maffie *~ Sorry you had a bad MW appointment. Who the hell is she to question the consultant? I'd call the consultant and complain or call back and ask to speak to another MW. There's a reason the consultant has put these measures in place and she has no right to 'overrule' or doubt him. This is your babys safety. 

*Babylove *~ Glad the app went well.

*Mumof4 *~ Holy crap woman, you're supposed to be taking it easy!!!!!

*Jlo *~ Congrats on 35 weeks :)

*TaylorsMum *~ Sister sounds like a bit of a drama queen and like she wants the car. Congrats on the last box :happydance:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

and breathe....

Sister has rang mum telling her that if we use car she wil never get it back! Im so fuming. Shes proper stressing me out. Thing is she told mum shes mot'd her car for her but now i wonder if she really has?! Anyway rang my other older sister and explained getting stressed and ended up crying on phone. So shes rang mum, But mum put phone down on her telling her shes fed up with me and her?! Im so so so mad.

The only time iv said i cant take mum cemo is when i start going hospital 2x a week from next week, if it is on a thursday. Shes made me feel so bad!


----------



## yemii_2009

Thanks chaos...I'm seeing mw om friday so will talk to her then x


----------



## Chaos

xTaylorsMummy said:


> and breathe....
> 
> Sister has rang mum telling her that if we use car she wil never get it back! Im so fuming. Shes proper stressing me out. Thing is she told mum shes mot'd her car for her but now i wonder if she really has?! Anyway rang my other older sister and explained getting stressed and ended up crying on phone. So shes rang mum, But mum put phone down on her telling her shes fed up with me and her?! Im so so so mad.
> 
> The only time iv said i cant take mum cemo is when i start going hospital 2x a week from next week, if it is on a thursday. Shes made me feel so bad!

Well I can kinda see your mums point, shes going for chemo tomorrow and prolly don't want the stress of you two bickering, she's got enough on her plate. Maybe she's hurt because she feels no one wants to take her and you're both just arguing over a car.

I also can see your sister is being unreasonable and a drama queen. Simply tell her if you can't use your Mums car, you cannot take your Mum as you're not breaking the law and driving your car with out tax, and then hang up. Let her make the choice. She can't have it both ways.


----------



## eswift

Keerthy ~ Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you... Have a wonderful day xxxx

Maffie ~ Where do you find all the energy to do all the cooking and baking?? I'm struggling with doing tea once a day... Really can't be ar*ed...

xTaylorsMummy ~ Families... You can choose your friends and not your family... Your Mum could definately do without all the extra stress.. Hope all gets sorted and all goes well for her...

Mumof4 ~ Try to take things easy!?!? Easier said than done, I know... But TRY!?!

Kte & LindaK ~ Golly, you can keep the wierd dreams... LOL My head hit's the pillow and my alarm goes off, then it's time to get up... It doesn't feel as though I've had long... LOL... Guess that's why I seem to crash when I have a nap in the afternoon... LOL...

Baby.love ~ Feel as if it takes me forever to fully wake up, and has done from early on in the pregnancy... Normally I'm a morning person... It rather fustrating for me being so groggy for so long... Not much longer...

Today is our 3rd Anniversary; OH is working late, typical... Nothing planned... Got a lovely surprise from my sister, she'd sent me a lovely vase full of flowers...


----------



## KKSARAH

Happy Birthday Keerthy:cake:

Chaos, I think I need to read this book av never heard of it until now!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day today:hugs:

I havnt slept well for about a week now, and its catching up with me, am falling asleep at my desk:blush:

I've just got one question to ask:blush: av been to the loo today and on wiping I have yellow eggwhite snotty stuff on the tissue anyone any ideas what this could be!!! its not tinged with blood.

Thanks

:hug:


----------



## yemii_2009

Taylors mummy- I do feel for you...I have problems with one of my sisters and its not nice...I really hope u can sort out your differences and come together to support not only your mum but so that you can all enjoy the impending new arrival...stress is not a good thing to carry...nor is ill feelings...I send you hugs xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

Well good news today. My cheque has cleared and we're back in the land of the living once again! I can't get to the shops though as hubby's at work and I'm feeling a bit delicate so I'm sat here in my pyjamas trying to sort the financial mess that is our bank account!! Still at least it means we may actually stand a chance of celebrating my birthday! 

Happy birthday Keerthy!!!! :happydance:

I had some major Braxton Hicks last night......felt like period pains that only lasted about 1 minute and then just went. I am taking it nice and easy for today as I feel I may have over-done it slightly and I have a big day. Still need to get the washing done though :dohh:

Have a lovely day ladies, and I will be back on later i'm sure. Now, I've got to decide what to have for lunch?! There's not a lot in so it may just be cereal....again! lol


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ESWIFT* :happydance:
Hope you and OH get to celebrate it at some point if he is working late.

Haven't eaten my usual 10:00 snack so I just had lunch and LO is going crazy! Bless. 

OH may be selling his race car today (fingers crossed it goes). He is sad to see it go, so am I, but he has decided to replace it with a new 'toy' that he can race when he likes and then at times all 3 of us will fit in and can go out and about in it. His current one only has one seat!

*KKSARAH *- Here is a link to the 'evil baby book :rofl: that Chaos mentioned. I have yet to buy it but really want to!! Hypnobirthing-Natural-Approach-Comfortable-Birthing

Glad the cheque cleared for you aimee-lou :flower:


----------



## yemii_2009

Taylors mummy- I do feel for you...I have problems with one of my sisters and its not nice...I really hope u can sort out your differences and come together to support not only your mum but so that you can all enjoy the impending new arrival...stress is not a good thing to carry...nor is ill feelings...I send you hugs xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

can i ask ur advice on something that i should really no what to do.

Iv got really bad swelling to legs and hands, but atm im feeling very dizzy, the only way i can explain it is i feel drunk! iv just spoken to mum on the phone and i getting my words mixed up ect. my head feels very heavy and im so so tired. 

I have no idea what im suposed to do, as my house phone been cut off, i have £3 credit on phone and no car till tomorrow! i just had a major cry lol i feel so fed up and lonley. Dp doesnt understand bless him, i just want my mum or someone to look after me. Mum told me to get doc out to check blood pressure, but i cant ring them and i very doubt they will come out just to do that? i dont know what to do, and feeling very usless and fragile =[


----------



## Maffie

Happy anniversary Eswift :kiss:

I dont always have energy it tends to come in burst to be honest. I find baking relaxing to be honest.

I'm pretty happy with what i've managed to get done today, changed the bed, hoovered the bedroom and done the washing up. Just had a Jacket potato and watching a little bit of TV before I decide on the next job.


----------



## yemii_2009

KKSARAH said:


> Happy Birthday Keerthy:cake:
> 
> Chaos, I think I need to read this book av never heard of it until now!!!
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day today:hugs:
> 
> I havnt slept well for about a week now, and its catching up with me, am falling asleep at my desk:blush:
> 
> I've just got one question to ask:blush: av been to the loo today and on wiping I have yellow eggwhite snotty stuff on the tissue anyone any ideas what this could be!!! its not tinged with blood.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :hug:

I have had this for a few weeks...MW at hospital said its normal extra discharge but if it worried u just give your mw a call...I'm sure they will be able to help/advice over the phone...even if its only to put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## baby.love

*Taylorsmummy please get hold of your MW ASAP, i dont wanna panic you hun but sounds like you could have preeclampsia(sp?).. please hunni get off here and get in touch with her xx*


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> *Taylorsmummy please get hold of your MW ASAP, i dont wanna panic you hun but sounds like you could have preeclampsia(sp?).. please hunni get off here and get in touch with her xx*

I agree with Baby Love. It may be that you're just feeling a bit "funny" (don't we all at the moment!), but it is important that you speak to somebody who knows more than we all do. Ring your midwife or your GP straight away and be honest with them. Don't pretend to them that you might feel better later. Let them be the judge of that. If they do think it's pre-eclampsia, then not having your car really isn't a problem - they can arrange for a home visit or an ambulance. Seriously, please do make the call now.

Good luck and I hope everything works out just fine. xx


----------



## Kte

colsy said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> *Taylorsmummy please get hold of your MW ASAP, i dont wanna panic you hun but sounds like you could have preeclampsia(sp?).. please hunni get off here and get in touch with her xx*
> 
> I agree with Baby Love. It may be that you're just feeling a bit "funny" (don't we all at the moment!), but it is important that you speak to somebody who knows more than we all do. Ring your midwife or your GP straight away and be honest with them. Don't pretend to them that you might feel better later. Let them be the judge of that. If they do think it's pre-eclampsia, then not having your car really isn't a problem - they can arrange for a home visit or an ambulance. Seriously, please do make the call now.
> 
> Good luck and I hope everything works out just fine. xxClick to expand...


I agree - get checked out now :hugs:

(She put another post up about how she was feeling too TaylorsMummy post)


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello! I've been searching for an October baby thread, guess i wasn't looking hard enough :) ! Hope you all don't mind me stopping by. I'm pregnant with my first who is due Oct 23rd.


----------



## Chaos

xTaylorsMummy said:


> can i ask ur advice on something that i should really no what to do.
> 
> Iv got really bad swelling to legs and hands, but atm im feeling very dizzy, the only way i can explain it is i feel drunk! iv just spoken to mum on the phone and i getting my words mixed up ect. my head feels very heavy and im so so tired.
> 
> I have no idea what im suposed to do, as my house phone been cut off, i have £3 credit on phone and no car till tomorrow! i just had a major cry lol i feel so fed up and lonley. Dp doesnt understand bless him, i just want my mum or someone to look after me. Mum told me to get doc out to check blood pressure, but i cant ring them and i very doubt they will come out just to do that? i dont know what to do, and feeling very usless and fragile =[




baby.love said:


> *Taylorsmummy please get hold of your MW ASAP, i dont wanna panic you hun but sounds like you could have preeclampsia(sp?).. please hunni get off here and get in touch with her xx*

I'd not even wait to get in touch with the midwife, I'd just get up the hospital and be seen by them right away.


----------



## Chaos

Ah I'm all clicked out. I do love my Chiropractor! I asked him for some magical adjustment to make me give birth haha.

Got the builders here at the moment. They are fixing a seam in the front room ceiling. Murphy (cat) is sitting observing the work.

*Eswift *~ Happy Anniversary! :)

*KKSarah *~ It's a really good book. Calmed a lot of my fears. I'd say that was the start of your plug coming out.

*Aimee *~ Yay for money!!

*Kte *~ last year the hubby had a Camero SS (hot rod car in America) and he sold it. One of his car buddies asked him on FB if he had replaced it yet .. I was like yes, with a baby ;)

*HarmonyBunny *~ Welcome to the thread :)


----------



## Kte

Chaos said:


> Ah I'm all clicked out. I do love my Chiropractor! I asked him for some magical adjustment to make me give birth haha.
> 
> Got the builders here at the moment. They are fixing a seam in the front room ceiling. Murphy (cat) is sitting observing the work.
> 
> *Eswift *~ Happy Anniversary! :)
> 
> *KKSarah *~ It's a really good book. Calmed a lot of my fears. I'd say that was the start of your plug coming out.
> 
> *Aimee *~ Yay for money!!
> 
> *Kte *~ last year the hubby had a Camero SS (hot rod car in America) and he sold it. One of his car buddies asked him on FB if he had replaced it yet .. I was like yes, with a baby ;)
> 
> *HarmonyBunny *~ Welcome to the thread :)

*Chaos* - bless Murphy making sure they do it right! OH would have loved some American muscle! He drag races a lot and drools over some of the American cars there. I don't mind so much he is gettinga new one as he joins the clubs so we will be able to go away on weekends to the meets etc so it will be a family adventure. He can have his fun racing when he feels the need and other times he said we can just go out the the coast or lake district on a family day out. He has also promised me a driving trip to Europe in it at somepoint too :D The money he makes selling this current car one also covers the new purchase and we get a little extra too, of which he is giving me some money to treat myself and LO with - bonus! Its part of who he is and he wants to share that with me and our LO like his Dad with him which is sweet!

He would drive me insane without one too :lol: :wacko:!!

*HarmonyBunny* :wave: Hello & welcome!


----------



## keerthy

Taylorsmummy ~ I hope u are off to the hospital/MW!!!!! as everyone else says... I think that would be the best! Hope u feel better soon. 
Well, didnt do much on my b-day apart from meeting my MW...... No mood to celebrate!!!! been so tired!!! :phew: 

It was as different mid-wife .... Urgghh this is the 3rd one I have seen since 1.5 month! never the same one! But felt she was better compared to my regular one. :)

She told me I am big for 34 weeks measure 36cm(I guess! ) prob 2 weeks ahead I think! I dunno if it is good or bad! 

LO is head down already, couldnt move the head though, was firm and she told me either head is engaged/in the process of engaging, which is causing all the pelvis pressure, pain and back ache. 

The breathlessness is due to increased size of the baby and the position! Bless me... got to bear until delivery and nothing can be done abt it. 

My Blood pressure was low 102/62..... phew.. now that explains my dizzyness, gloominess etc... well she seemed not concerened abt it though! so I have decided to top up my fluid levels..... and be careful while sitting/standing.

OHhh! I was requested if I can be a exam case for the students taking the OBGyn exams at the John Radcliffe hospital. Apparently, I called the doctor incharge of it and she says I was the only women who responded to her request and she wants 6 similar cases. Lets see.... hopefully it goes well!!!! Just remembered my student days as a dentist.... the way I was searching for patients!!!! 

Anyways :hugs: to those who need them. 

Hope everyones doing well..... enjoy ur evening ladies.


----------



## yemii_2009

Taylors mummy...I really hope your in the process of a) calling someone or b) on your way to hospital...better to be safe... But I am praying you feel better very soon xxxxxx

Hope everyone else I'd having a good afternoon...I've had a very lazy day at my sisters drinking coffee and chatting...very energetic lol now off home to prepare OH some tea xxx


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Just saw this when checking my MSN baby No. 19 :shock:


----------



## keerthy

Kte said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just saw this when checking my MSN baby No. 19 :shock:

just read that one!!!! and I am in :shock: Bless her!


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ Hope you've been and seen somebody... Let us know how you've got on...

Maffie ~ I still think you're doing wonderfully well baking and cooking the meals...

Thank you ladies for all your wishes... OH is now on his way home, we're having Indian Take Away for tea... Rather skint, but it's a special occassion...

Had coffee out with a friend today, her treat too... Was so nice to catch up, with the hols and work etc we've struggled to do our regular catch up... She also came to look around the house, loves the carpet, sofa and the baby swing and bouncer... She also commented on my size lol even asked if I was bigger than my weeks and how big they think babe is... I couldn't answer her questions... LOL all I know is last time I was measured I was only measuring a week ahead... Wonder if she'd been talking to my Dad??

I called in to see him on my way home today, it was his day off today; he was chatting away abbout babe's arrival, and how much happier he is about mw coming to me for a home birth rather than me trying to get to the hospital and he was glad the house is coming along and hopefully will be finished before babe shows up... He carried on to say that although we've now less than 7 weeks before babes due, we should start looking at it as though is probably closure to 5 weeks rather than 7 as, 2 weeks either side of the due date is still within the normal range and as DS was so fast it could be any time... I came out of his house laughing as I hadn't said a dicky bird... He's obviously really been thinking about things, and I guess he's really quite excited... Aww Bless him... I came out of there feeling very positive about the prospect of having a home birth and the arrival of babe... I feel so very lucky to have the support of my family like I have...


----------



## keerthy

Eswift- sorry am bit late wishing u!!!!! Excuse my hormones....Happy anniversary!!!!!!
Hope u enjoy ur Indian Take away n have nice evening!!!! :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Taylors mummy- I'm too late to tell you to go get seen so I just want to say I hope you did go to be checked out and that all is well xxxxx

Keerthy- Happy Birthday! 

Eswift- Happy Anniversary!

Aimee- Glad to hear you got your cheque at last :thumbup:

Well girls, 32 weeks today for me :happydance: and finally I have a date for when I'm leaving work! I've decided to leave 2 weeks tommorow,...17th September..mine and hubbys 5th wedding anniversary..so double celebration! :happydance::happydance: I am so happy!! I really struggled with my job today,it was a full on shift,not much of a chance to catch breath, I wanted to carry on untill 1st October untill today but for an extra 2 weeks, it really isn't worth the stress and exhaustion,my baby is far too important :cloud9: and Ive decided to take the full year out,going back September 2010 when my oldest 2 will be starting back a new term at school. It will be lovely to have the whole summer hols with all 3 of them.
I feel so excited now I have this sorted out in my head.


----------



## yemii_2009

Aww isn't your dad sweet?! Hope u enjoy your take away...xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Is anyone else a little worried about TaylorsMummy? I hope that she's ok. 

Thank Helz...it's good to have money for food again! :thumbup:

Turns out that despite the paycheck being pretty healthy with the delay in getting the funds it's not going to cover all of the things we wanted to do/get which is gutting! I'm really upset as there were a couple of things I wanted to get for hubby (power tools for doing up the nursery) that we're now going to have to try to get from the car boot or do without....not very happy about that! But still...if I get a decent amount of money for my birthday (my parents have very little imagination when it comes to these things! lol) I may be able to stretch to them still....I love him just that much. (going to go and get something nice for me too...don't worry, I'll get something out of it too!!) 

Gosh I'm uncomfortable...all day bubs has been making life miserable for me by attempting to break my bottom ribs! either that or I feel like an extra from Alien with one of those chest burster things.....it's not nice! 

I'm off anyway. Hubby is bringing in tea again so I'm going to sit and watch harry potter and try to chill out before my appeal meeting tomorrow......really not looking forward to that (I've updated my thread if anyone is interested). 

Have a good evening girls! xx :hugs:


----------



## lucilou

oh dear... really hope Taylorsmummy is ok... let's hope it's just a wee touch of dehydration or something...


EDIT:mmm... sounds more serious than dehydration now I've read her other thread... fingers crossed she is away getting chekced out now...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya im back =[

Everything is fine thank god, hes really head down. Cervix is closed, but had protein, white blood cells and ketones in urine. Was on moniter for hours, was so uncomfy didnt think they would let me home =[ but all is well =] the two midwifes were bloody lovely! =]


----------



## keerthy

Taylorsmummy - glad everything is well with u and the LO. Glad u have been taken care of!!!!! :hugs:
hope u take it easy, put ur feet up n rest!!!!! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lucilou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hiya im back =[
> 
> Everything is fine thank god, hes really head down. Cervix is closed, but had protein, white blood cells and ketones in urine. Was on moniter for hours, was so uncomfy didnt think they would let me home =[ but all is well =] the two midwifes were bloody lovely! =]

thanks goodness! take it easy, now xx


----------



## Maffie

Evening all i'm off to bed soon. OH thought i'd done a bit much so we decided to pop to asda via the trafford centre. Just had a lovely panini with a piece of cake and a frapaccino (sp) Home now and going to bed in a minute.

Hope everyone is well


night all x


----------



## florabean1981

hey Taylorsmummy; glad things are okay- was really worried reading your posts.

:hi: to the newcommer's as well.

Had a busy day. Went to Southampton today with my OH, sister & 2 nephews to get some random stuff, lol. It was nephew's 1st bday yesterday & he got some money & stuff, so I was 'helping' my sis spend it, lol. Took my 5 yr old nephew to Ikea for the 1st time & was amazed by everything; had to laugh the way he was like, 'wow' at every tiny little thing & went completely mental in the kiddies section & wanted pretty much everything they sold, bless him. Also managed to get some bits & pieces I needed for the house now I've thrown all my old crap out. Just need a unit thingy for the bathroom now to put towels etc in & then I'm officially done. My feet are all puffy now from walking around the shops all day though, but oh well.

Q: has anyone else started taking RLT capsules yet? I started taking mine today. I'm doing 2 a day of the 400mg ones from Holland & Barrett, then upping to 4 a day at 36 weeks, then the max dose of 6 a day at 38 weeks. Anyone know if that's right??? lol

another Q: my boobs are leaking like crazy now- if I sqeeze them, I can get a good teaspoon in like 4 sqeezes, it's kinda gross but also awesome at the same time. I'm hoping this will bode well for breastfeeding, now that I've made up my mind to try it. I've bought a little carton of milk for my hospital bag though, just in case. 

anyways, better go. Need sleep. Byeee all.


----------



## lucilou

just thought I'd share this article with you - it made me giggle!

https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/sep/02/mumsnet-pregnancy-tips-advice


some of the comments are pretty ... interesting though!


----------



## keerthy

Very Good morning bumpkins,

Hope everyone's sleeping well.... I am in agony today... unable to sleep due to leg cramps n pelvic pain. Looks like LO is engaging... :phew: thats so uncomfy¬!!!!!


----------



## eswift

Good Morning all...

Tea was lovely... Shame it was a case of eat and sleep... LOL just no pleasing some people...

OH has just left for work, I won't be far behind...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Glad you've been and seen, hope it was nothing serious... Try to take it easy today...

Keerthy ~ Sorry to hear that you're up so early with pains, it's going to be one long day... Hope you manage to catch some zzzz's later...

Gosh, I feel as though things are really moving very fast at the moment... We're nearly another week gone... Golly, it's not going to be long... Can you beleive that tomorrow's Friday? Is anyone else finding time is moving fast or slowly? I suppose it all depends on how we're all doing...

I go to collect DS tomorrow from my Nanna's house, bless him. He's back to School Monday... I hope OH is on nights next week... As then at least Monday will be reletively normal for DS, Tuesday he's gonna have to go to my friends house at stupid O'clock as I'll be at work (OH might not be home in time, fingers crossed...) Oh Anti-natal class on Monday too... I've a busy week next week... Hope I don't tire too much...


----------



## yemii_2009

Morning all...I'm sat on the playground waiting for daughter to go in!! The joy of internet phones lol its cold and wet! Not nice to be sat around! I also realised this morning that my waterproof coat no longer does up!! Eeek so bump will still get wet if it rains too hard!

Hope everyone has a good day! Xxx


----------



## sam76

:thumbup: Yipeeeeeee *36 weeks today girls*!!!!!
Cant believe it!!! Not long now to go, hope everyone is ok xxxxx
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies, Well at last I got some sleep did wake up a couple of times but got back to sleep thank god ! 

Ante natal was on breathing and positions for labour was interesting and I am thinking or buying a tens machine for labour. Anyone else thinking of using one ?

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Kte

yemii_2009 said:


> Morning all...I'm sat on the playground waiting for daughter to go in!! The joy of internet phones lol its cold and wet! Not nice to be sat around! I also realised this morning that my waterproof coat no longer does up!! Eeek so bump will still get wet if it rains too hard!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day! Xxx

Lol, I realised my coat was too small as well this morning as I was walking to work!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well my little sniffle and sore throat is now a full blown cold. Thankfully not too achey just bunged up and sneezing. It's making me work my pelvic floor muscles :rofl:

Might have a semi lazy day today, OH has said for every 5 minutes im up doing something I have to have 15 minutes relaxing. We stocked up on fruit last night so going to try t get lots of vitamins. :thumbup:

I think this week has gone by so fast, in fact I think the last few weeks seem to of got faster and faster and I have a feeling they will continue to do so. It will probably slow down at due date and seem to stop if we go over due!

Right time for some Jermey Kyle and a grapefruit for brekkie.


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

OH was resting his head on my tummy/bump yesterday and LO gave him a few nudges. OH didn't move (I was waiting to see if he realised because LO has kicked him before and he never knew!) Suddenly LO used all their strength and lifted OH's head right up!! It really freaked him out - he thought it was me! I couldn't believe how high his head went, it was amazing!! 

My hairdryer conked out this morning, I have only had it since the end of July! It was a birthday presnent too - at leat OH kept the reciept.

LOL its dragging for me this week, feel like I am paying for having an extra day off!! Only 2 more days to go until operation de-clutter at home!


----------



## harmonybunny

Good Morning! Hope everyone is having a better morning than i am, it's pouring down with rain and i've been up half the night with horrid heartburn. Bah! Seems like it's gonna be one of those days lol! Can't wait for the weekend, i'm camping in bed for the duration and refusing to leave :) . I reckon i deserve it, this past week has been so draining. Had UTI number 2 and a chest infection to boot. Poor little guy wont know what's hit him being bombarded with antibiotics and the like, it makes you feel so guilty. A weekend with duvets and chocolate should be just the cure :) .


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

morning all =]

Rubbish night sleep again =[. But feeling okay apart from swollen legs lol. Need to go and borrow money off my mum tomorrow, this week and last has cost us a fortune and have no pennies at all now =[ had to do mot, tax and car insurance </3.

i cant belive im 36 weeks on saturday! this week has gone so so quick lol i love it!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

*Right i have managed to get my new pc set up and have my paintshop on it now  So today i have set myself the task of making our new badge for when we have our babies  So what shall we have as our group name and what sort of image would we all like? I will keep colours neutral or i can do 1 pink and blue badge! which is more likely as i am having a creative day... Please girls get your thinking caps on and let me know what your ideas are*

xx


----------



## Maffie

oooh something to match the season baby was born in maybe? 

I miss having paintshop


My lazy day as turned into a baking day :dohh:


----------



## harmonybunny

I just wish i was that creative with my pc. I'm a technological fail :) !


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> *Right i have managed to get my new pc set up and have my paintshop on it now  So today i have set myself the task of making our new badge for when we have our babies  So what shall we have as our group name and what sort of image would we all like? I will keep colours neutral or i can do 1 pink and blue badge! which is more likely as i am having a creative day... Please girls get your thinking caps on and let me know what your ideas are*
> 
> xx

October Opal's?? I just found out October's birthstone is Opal. :shrug: Lol.


----------



## sam76

Great idea!! what about a something to do with the seasons., Autum babies


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Ladies n Bumps!

Well guess what ... 36 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

It's so great to be able to tell people, when they ask when I'm due, "End of the month!" (Seeing as the 1st is a Thursday haha)

I have an OB appointment today, will be weekly checks from now on, have to book a scan for next week also. I gotta get him looking at my belly too, as yesterday I was holding Murphy and the builders turned the hoover on, freaked him out and I now have 3 scratches across my belly. I'm sure its fine, they are just surface, but you never know!
Also that stupid fluid in my hands/wrists. I can't move my wrist hardly at all, not just because its sore, but because it won't physically bend! I'm getting cheesed off with it.

I've decided to start couponing. Its quite big over in the states. I was up till 3 last night looking coupons up on line and clipping ones out the papers. I have a shopping list for today and have coupons that are going to save me over $30!!! And its not stuff I'm buying for the sake of it, its stuff we need. Then all the coupons from the paper I don't use, am sending to the troops because they can use them for stuff. It's actually quite fun! I found a really cool forum that lists what coupons are coming out when, they also have a section for "freebies" I signed up for a bunch of baby freebie samples last night! Love getting free stuff in the mail lol.

*Kte *~ Yesterday when I went to my chiro, he turned up in his bright yellow Corvette. It was SWEET. When the hubby had the Camero, once a year all his hotrod buddies would meet in the mountains and they'd have a weekend of driving around, really fun!
I saw that Dugger thing the other day. I'll tell you, her hoo haw must look like a old over used asda bag, cause there aint no way that thing is pretty anymore. I came across this blog post the other day about it, it cracked me up!! https://notgoingpostal.com/2009/01/30/dear-michelle-duggar/

Here's a little snip of it:



> _But of course, thanks to the magic of YouTube, I can watch it. Michelle, you looked lovely. Usually youre rocking that mullet hair in your denim jumpers, but apparently the heathen wardrobe and makeup department gave Cletus Ray Jim Bob some kind of sedative so he would allow you to be tarted up with the devils face paint and wear normal clothes. Even the mullet bangs were pulled back in a camouflage ploy._
> _Although, as Im writing, Im wondering if the mullet is the secret to your seductive pull over Jimmy Dean Jim Bob. Maybe with the mullet down, he might just attack you on the couch. It was probably for the best. _



*Keerthy *~ 102/62 actually a good blood pressure for pregnancy. Mine was around that last time I went to the OB, I think it's the highest my blood pressure has EVER been haha. Normally sits at 90/60.

*Helz *~ Congrats on 32 weeks :)

*Taylorsmum *~ Glad you're ok. REST!!!
Have you sorted out things with your mother yet, who's taking her to Chemo? You and your sister need to give her a big hug and lots of support.

*Flora *~ Nope, no leaky boobs here yet!

*Sam *~ Congrats on 36 weeks! :happydance:

*Harmony *~ Hope your HB subsides soon.

*Baby.Love* ~ Hmm I'll put my thinking cap on! 

Ok off for my 8am Frosted Shreddies. Yum!


----------



## Maffie

I think something seasonal rather than mentioning the month maybe as even though we are all October bumkins some might be the month before or after IYKWIM.

Well The frencvh apple cake is almost ready to come out the oven. Then I can put lunch in (jacket potato with sour cream) Going to chop all the veg for the chicken fajitas later, that way if i'm tired its all prepped and OH can knock them together quickly.

Decided to get rid of the dining table as we aren't using, so going to buy a tumble dryer to take up its space :happydance: It's murder drying bedding and towels in the winter.

Chaos I have a machine you put ice and water in and a cuff goes round the swollen area to keep iced water around it. I got it when I had knee reconstruction but I find it great on other joints like my ankles, just wish I could do both at the same time!


----------



## eswift

LindaK ~ I've got a TEN's Machine for the labour, used on upto going to the hospital with DS... Hence why I'm planning on using one again... My Sister brought me mine from ebay, as I was looking at rent 1 from Boot's but it's rather expensive £29 hire for 2 weeks and £25 deposit. Where as I got a brand new one to keep for £35 including postage... It's come with all the bits and pieces as you'd expect (states can be used in labour and tell you how in instruction booklet..) I know it sounds silly, but check as not all of them can be used in labour...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Hope you and sister can pull together, life is too short...

Only 2weeks and 1 day left at work.... Woo Hoo... As one of the lads pointed out that's 11 shifts...

I'm shattered now, off for a nap... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Maffie

I want to buy a tens machine, what brands are recommended. I want to browse ebay later.

Thought i'd show you all my work from this morning

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/057.jpg


Just had a nice big slice while it was still hot.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

I REALLLYYYYY WANT TO GET MARRIED lol =[ so wedding broody lol


----------



## djgirl1976

Well hellllllloooooooo laaaaadies! 
It has been forever since I popped in here. I think I am bout 200 posts behind in my reading!:rofl:
Of course, I am getting worn out and am hardly on at all these days. Too much to do around the house, and of course, still working:)
I hope you all are doing ok! Maffie...I really want to eat that cake! I am hungry all the time. I swear I even wake up hungry in the middle of the night.
I have also been throwing up at random times, which is getting on my nerves. I cannot believe I made it all the way to here and only now am getting sick. I think I am just out of room down there and the old belly can only handle so much.
We got the nursery pretty much finished except for some wall decorations and such this past weekend. 
Bought the little guy a nice solid wood set with a crib/changer all in one and a nice dresser for his clothes. It looks great with the turquoise walls. I washed a bunch of his little clothes and put them away the other day and that was a very strange feeling, I must admit. The first time in my life I have found myself "putting away" baby clothes. That and the fact that he isn't here yet was just a very strange experiecne. Thanks to my glorious hormones, I teared up.
I can't believe how fast time is going. I am ready to get it over with and hold my little boy. I am also more than ready to quit working for awhile.
Oh, the days are draaaaagging right now!


----------



## lindak

eswift said:


> LindaK ~ I've got a TEN's Machine for the labour, used on upto going to the hospital with DS... Hence why I'm planning on using one again... My Sister brought me mine from ebay, as I was looking at rent 1 from Boot's but it's rather expensive £29 hire for 2 weeks and £25 deposit. Where as I got a brand new one to keep for £35  including postage... It's come with all the bits and pieces as you'd expect (states can be used in labour and tell you how in instruction booklet..) I know it sounds silly, but check as not all of them can be used in labour...

So you recommend it then ! Brilliant . I think Im just going to buy one as its only a little more expensive than renting. The MV said to be careful as some brands are not great !

maffie- that cakes looks so nice ! Your oh is spoilt lol

Chaos - Congrats on 36wks not long now 

Djgirl - good to see you popped over :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

My OH says he needs to eat lots of cake due to all the cycling.... He's dead slim well apart from his musclely bits. You wouldn't believe the food he can put away!


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

*Chaos* - Happy 36 weeks :happydance:

(Her labour must be so quick, they must fall out!)

*Maffie* - *drool*


I am soooo thirsty today. Just had my hair cut feels so nice to have a hair style rather than a mop!

Lol, funny thing (I have to laugh) not sure if anyone saw my earlier post today mentioning that my birthday hairdryer died this morning - well my birthday watch has now gone and done it too!! Two presents on the exact same day!! What are the chances!! I just spend £8 on a battery for it too!! :rofl:


----------



## special_kala

I cant believe I am due in 4 weeks!!

This time next month I'll be 3 days OVERDUE!!! (hopefully not though :))

Sorry this this just hit me lol


----------



## harmonybunny

Kte: Jealous of the hair cut, i'm getting mine done next week :) . Your poor presents, what are the odds lol!


----------



## Kte

harmonybunny said:


> Kte: Jealous of the hair cut, i'm getting mine done next week :) . Your poor presents, what are the odds lol!

Thanks - it was overdue, think it was Christmas time last year I had it done :shock:

I know lol. OH going to replace them for me this weekend bless, although he cleared his wallet out the other day and has a sneeky feeling the recipts were in there! :haha:


----------



## harmonybunny

Kte said:


> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> Kte: Jealous of the hair cut, i'm getting mine done next week :) . Your poor presents, what are the odds lol!
> 
> Thanks - it was overdue, think it was Christmas time last year I had it done :shock:
> 
> I know lol. OH going to replace them for me this weekend bless, although he cleared his wallet out the other day and has a sneeky feeling the recipts were in there! :haha:Click to expand...

Aaw, bless him!

Ha, it was Christmas last year for me too. Totally shameful:blush: I really want to get it coloured at the same time but i don't think my bladder could take the wait or that i'd be able to sit for the duration lol. Sometimes i feel like such a special case :haha:


----------



## Maffie

I need a haircut badly. Been a year since I had a cut. I ha a patch suddenly fall out last year with stress (my old job were been arses and I got mugged violently) So I refused to go back to hairdressers after the patch fell out but its grown back since :happy dance: although its weird having very long hair but one patch is only about 5 inches :blush:

Kte i'd be taking the watch back for a replacement and the money for the battery. Cant believe a hairdryer quite that fast, take it back without a receipt. You just have to be a bit pushy if they say no.


----------



## florabean1981

hey all. I'm all puffy from walking too much yesterday while I was out shopping :( Just had a nice long bath though, which seems to have helped a little bit.

Q: does anyone else get a sensation like your LO is trying to claw their way out of you??? I get this feeling every now & then in the very bottom front part of my bump & down into where I imagine my cervix area might possibly be & I swear to god it feels like he's trying to scratch me with his fingers or something. Is that weird??? Should I talk to my MW about it when I see her next week? Just wondering if it's normal or abnormal, lol.


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ What a bummer about the presents?!

Maffie ~ What a lovely looking cake! Ok... When do we all get a taste... LOL... I'm so into munching through out the day... Problem is it's all snacks and crap...

Lindak ~ Yes, I'd definately recommend one...


----------



## Kte

*Eswift* - I know! I can't believe it! 

*Harmonybunny* - I was worried just for a cut, especially when it was time to wash my hair. I'm fine normally, its just if I think I can't reach a loo. I think they would have been nice and let me go though. When I went in the guy who first served me looked at my bump and went 'Oooo :shock:' It made me chukkle, not had that response before!

*Maffie* - I will get OH to do the dirty work, he is so much better at complaining that I am! I think it has something to do with me being a red head as all I do is go beetroot red and then feel stupid, even if I am within my rights! 

That's the 2nd hairdryer I have killed this year. They have both been Babybliss ones, I have been fine with their products up until now. I don't think use every other day for a month is excessive?!? My hair is only shoulder length too.


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon girls...

Right just so we can stay as a group incase any babies are born September, how about the group name "Autumnal O'Pals" Its seasonal and plays on the word Opal which was mentioned in a previous post? 

Let me know what you think, and if its really crap be honest :rofl: I am so tired that it more than likely is awful :blush: 

Will sort out the image when we decide on a name xxx Thanks for the input so far xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hello everyone! 

What a day girls! I'm shattered but I've got to go out in about an hour to go and get hubby from his day 'with the lads'. 

I had my appeal this morning....everything went ok. I'll pop an update on the thread. I will have to wait for the response which should be here by next thursday, but I officially never have to go back there! woohoo! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

After that, I came home, collected hubby and we went out for a celebratory lunch at BHS! (High life this you know) - lasagne and chips (woohoo!). He then got the bus into town to meet his mates and I hit the shops! I went to ASDA, bought the essentials, went to boots, bought baby clothes happydance:), went to the pet shop, bought dog food (and nearly came home with the most adorable pair of male rats that were up for adoption....it is my birthday on Monday after all!! he he) and went to Tescos and got my free nappies from my bounty pack. All in all a very nice way to spend an afternoon but I'm now officially knackered. Also found he stickers and stuff to decorate the nursery while out so will be going to get those in a couple of weeks :happydance: - bargains all round! (Bought a very cute stuffed giraffe too.....but I think that was more for me! lol)

While I was in Tescos I did notice, there is nothing in there I would want. It's the first time I've been in a shop and actually struggled to find something to buy! Felt really silly just claiming my free nappies lol. But, a freebie is a freebie! 

Anyway girls, I'm off to get a drink. chill out, watch Hollyoaks and then it's back out to collect Hubby! 

Hope we're all good! :hugs:


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Good afternoon girls...
> 
> Right just so we can stay as a group incase any babies are born September, how about the group name "Autumnal O'Pals" Its seasonal and plays on the word Opal which was mentioned in a previous post?
> 
> Let me know what you think, and if its really crap be honest :rofl: I am so tired that it more than likely is awful :blush:
> 
> Will sort out the image when we decide on a name xxx Thanks for the input so far xxx

"Autumnal O'Pals" - You have my vote! :thumbup::happydance: Like the play on words too :D


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

mmm i so cant wait for tea lol donner kebab lol yum yum yum in my tum lol. im such a pig! really cant be arssed to cook =[


----------



## aimee-lou

Looks like hubby is staying out until midnight....I wonder if he knows he's up at 5am tomorrow?! :dohh:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Hey Girlies...

Havent Posted In Here In A While!!

Just Spent About An Hour Catching Up On Posts...

Hope Everyone Is Well Today..

Lying On My Bed Now, Got A Pain In My Stomach, It's Hurting Quite Bad... Hurts When I Lie On My Side, Back, And I'm Not Even Gonna Attempt To Lie On My Belly!! lol

Isn't So Bad When Im Sitting Up... I Think I'm Just Fed Up Of Being Pregnant Now, I Want My Little Man Out!!! :(

Me And OH Don't Live Together Yet, And We've Been By Each Others Sides For The Past 3 Weeks Now, So I Decided To Have A Night Off From Seeing Him Tonight..

Dad Has Made Me Food, Gonna Pop To McDonalds In A Bit Coz Im Craving A McFlurry... Random,,, Got The Need For Ice, Or Cold Things!!

And On A Different Note, There Are 3 Boys In My Street Standing Outside The House Across The Road And I Don't Know Why But They're Really Doing My Head In..

They're Only Talking Amongst Themselves, But They're Chavs, And Their Laugh Is Going Through Me.. I Just Want To Shout Shut Up Out The Window!! Lmao!!!

Argh, Rant Over... 

Sorry, Didnt Realise How Long This Had Turned Into...

:) Sarah xx


----------



## Maffie

Well cant sleep, I keep going hot and cold and nose keeps going from bunged up to runny. Watching Jamie in America on the TV and trying to decide what to eat as I have the nibbles.


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies...

I collected DS from my Nanna's yesterday, she gave us £20 so we could go for a meal for our Anniversary... As it was curry night at 'Wetherspoons' how could we resist?? Well, the evening was wonderful and an excellent surprise... DS actually ordered a curry too, which is a 1st... It was a massive adult meal and he ate the lot!!! Then asked for pudding too... He can eat more than me...

DS is zzzzing away upstairs, I'm not sure if he realises how much we need to do today. As I struggle to get down to the washer, we've the laundry to do; and the house to clean... Poor kid, who said slavery is dead and gone... LOL Child labour looks good from my angle at the moment...

OH is at work already, bless him, he left me to sleep... He called the agency yesterday and after weeks of trying to speak to the main man, he finally managed to get him! Wow... He thought OH was wanting to complain about doing nights, not calling to complain about all the weeks of days that he's been doing. The main man was not impressed at all, he's assured OH that he won't be on days for the rest of the month... I know it seems silly to moan, but he looses so much money, and the day shift drivers are "we're not going to cover your leave!" So if day drivers won't cover night shift, why do night drivers have to cover days? Guess we'll have to see what happens... OH did mention about babes due date again was reassured not to worry about it, give them the heads up closure to the date and they'll expect a last minute call... OH seemed more settled and happier after speaking to the main man on the phone rather than the underlings... He doesn't moan or complain very often...

Coffee time I think... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## lindak

Baby.love - I think its cool :thumbup:

Well ladies I am 33 wks today yey :happydance: roll on the next 7. Had some strange pains last night started to wonder was I going to go early but Im fine this morning. 

Thanks crunchie its friday ladies ! oh and only 4 more weeks in full time work wooo hooo . 

I also went and had a look at the creche for the baby when I return to work and the baby is 6 months. It seems nice but I arrived when the kids had all gone home so I would like to go back when there are kids there as I think you get a better feel for the place and feel for how the staff interact with the kids. There is on 3 babies taken so that is good and the baby will get enough attention which is very important ! I would love to not have to put him in but its just not an option for us. 

Hope you are all doing well today xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well another bad nights sleep, this heartburn is driving me potty. I keep getting pressure and wanting the loo, its very uncomfortable. :shy:

Just had a soak in the bath and just not feeling 100% if that makes sense. Should have breakfast and see if that helps. I noticed while in the bath when I go to lie back you can see shape of baby as tummy muscles work :rofl: Good job I have handles on the bath. I'd never manage to lie down, sit up or get out.


----------



## yemii_2009

Off to see the midwife...hopefully she can reassure me as stanleys not been moving yesterday and today...also want to check about my hospitals policy on gbs....well see u all later...have a good day xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya my lovelies

well i cant believe it.... 5 weeks today and Freya will be born :wohoo: I am getting more excited by the week :)

Right well i have played about with a few images and boy am i rusty with paintshop lol..

So far i have come up with this

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/opals-1.gif

I am trying to keep colours to an autumnal feel.. Let me know what you think and i'll see what else i can come up with :)

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> Hiya my lovelies
> 
> well i cant believe it.... 5 weeks today and Freya will be born :wohoo: I am getting more excited by the week :)
> 
> Right well i have played about with a few images and boy am i rusty with paintshop lol..
> 
> So far i have come up with this
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/opals-1.gif
> 
> I am trying to keep colours to an autumnal feel.. Let me know what you think and i'll see what else i can come up with :)
> 
> Hugs to you all xx


Thats lovely baby.love ! well done !


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Linda, Its a start i guess lol.. i havent used paintshop for such a long time and am getting used to all the effects etc ! Congrats on 33 weeks hun xxx and for getting to under 50 days :) It seems ages since we were all celebrating viability and 99 days etc! x


----------



## Maffie

I like the picbaby.love, just wondering if the mummy and baby would be better in a shade to match the other colours rather than black? I love the foliage :cloud9:

Well i've just phoned and paid the balance off the pram :happydance: and OH's mum is sending me a check. Seems so generous. We are very lucky with both are mums buying things.

I had a dream last night about making a chocolate and pear tart, so going to look for a recipe today :shrug:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

*baby.love* - I wish I were rusty with painshop - I don't have a clue! I like what you have done :D :D

*yemii_2009* - :hugs: hope everything is OK :flower:

*Maffie* - sorry to hear your not feeling 100%, I couldn't believe it when I saw your post at 1! Hope you can get some rest today and feel better soon :hugs:

*LindaK* - Congrats on 33 weeks! :thumbup:

I just had news that a collegue of mine has had a little girl this morning :happydance: Unfortuantly I can't spell the new arrivals name. So happy for them (yet a little jealous but in a good way of course!) Mother and baby are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## sam76

Well done Babylove, looks fab!!!! i love it, not long till Freya & George will be here!!!
Im excited now and abit fed up, but it will be worth the wait xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> *I like the picbaby.love, just wondering if the mummy and baby would be better in a shade to match the other colours rather than black? I love the foliage *

How about an autumny brown / burgandy??


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Baby.love it looks really good wish i was artistic!
Lindak congrats on 33 wks
:hugs: to everyone who needs them

How often do your bubs get hiccups? im sure my little man gets them at least 5 times a day i dont know what he is playing at in there! :baby:


----------



## Kte

Mumof42009 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Baby.love it looks really good wish i was artistic!
> Lindak congrats on 33 wks
> :hugs: to everyone who needs them
> 
> *How often do your bubs get hiccups? im sure my little man gets them at least 5 times a day i dont know what he is playing at in there!* :baby:

My LO will be fine for a few days then sometimes it is 2/3 times a day. LO had them at 2am this morning :)


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls

I have played about a bit more and am now uploading to photobucket :)


----------



## baby.love

Ok sample #2 lol.. and i am liking it alot better without the yellowy frame!? 

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/1opals-1.jpg


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> Ok sample #2 lol.. and i am liking it alot better without the yellowy frame!?
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/1opals-1.jpg

I like this one better as well. Thanks for doing this


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Ok sample #2 lol.. and i am liking it alot better without the yellowy frame!?
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/1opals-1.jpg

Oooo yeah, really like it better without the frame as well. Plus all the different coloured leaves too, it looks like the wind is blowing / swirling them around :thumbup:


----------



## eswift

Baby.Love ~ I'm liking the picture...

Maffie ~ I too am feeling so out of sorts, not sure why... I feel as though I'm in pain, but couldn't quite tell you where the pain is from. I feel so uncomfortable too... Oh, well I'll be right aventually...Made shopping around tesco's rather a drag...

Mind you I did walk into the metal shutter on the gate yesterday as DS didn't close the gate, I've a cracking bruise on the left hand side of my tummy... OH was concerned as I did cry out, it really hurt, felt as though I'd poked babe in it eye before it's even here... Poor thing... Could be that...

The child labour day's just not working! Sent him to bed in the end, think he's had far too many late nights, he seems to be so dence; maybe it's my mood too... Giving it up as a bad job, moved Nappy changer out of babe's room to the top of landing, gonna sort out the moses basket this afternoon... Sorted out the nest of tables and set up my new stereo (£39), OH was like you could have put that money to the new radiators... 

(Thanks I was using DS's getto blaster, but the builders broke that so I'm without anything to play my music on... Then he started on that I could have put the money to the new radiators... I've already got the money to pay for the lino to be fitted... I could have swung for him, probably a good job he's at work..) I know it because money's tight and priorities... He's not one for music nor does he like spending money... It's not as though I've not got most of the stuff for the babe, or contributed towards the decorating or cover the cost of buying food... It's all to do with his wages are going to be crap this week, what with the BH and being on days... He worries, then in the next breath he tells me to order the bits to fit the dish washer!? I can't win... LOL men???

Hmmm might call mw later if this pain doesn't ease... breath...


----------



## Maffie

I'm with you eswift on the weird pains. Only thing I know for definite is pains and pressure down below. I'm too early for baby to be engaging aren't I?

Tried snoozing but thats not working either.

Baby.love love the second design, it's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## KKSARAH

baby.love said:


> Ok sample #2 lol.. and i am liking it alot better without the yellowy frame!?
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/1opals-1.jpg

Baby.love it looks fantastic:happydance:

Sxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i am so STRESSED! had the e:on bloke round this morning demanding 900 off us, for gas and electric! i havent recived one bill from them since living here [feb 09]. So made dp talk to him about it and were having prepaid things put in.

Money is so so tight atm, i feel so stressed. Will be glad when dp gets a job, if someone would give him one! he applies for everything! =[


----------



## florabean1981

Babylove- the name & the pic are awesome- well done. I would never have a clue how to do anything like that, lol. I have enough trouble on my phone adding the words 'so so weeks' to my bump pics & have never even used or attempted to use anything like photoshop & dont even get me started on picasa3, lol!!!

So far this sept, 5 of my friends have had their babies; really brining home how close my due date is. I'm 35 weeks today, so in 35 days (or something like that, coz I can't see my ticker atm) I will be due for the arrival of my little boy. Still haven't chosen his first name, but at least we have everything he could possibly need for his first few months, lol. Just need to repaint house & have carpets cleaned & then we're 100% sorted for most eventualities. :)

My belly button has gone all weird; like inflamed & red at the top, but not really sore or anything; just looks rank is all. Have put a pic on- do you think it could be getting infected, or is it the start of a whopping stretch mark or something???
 



Attached Files:







DSC01580.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mumof42009

Dont know if any of you have seen this https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...n-concerning-member-jadesh101-thankyou-3.html lets hope her and her little girl are ok :hugs:
I love that one baby.love thanks for doing it for us all :hugs:
Just wanted to put my bump pic if thats ok i didnt think i'd still be here im so happy bring on 35 wks! https://i25.tinypic.com/juafqf.jpg


----------



## florabean1981

just realised you can't really see it very well, but oh well. I figure if it's still dodgy at my 36wk check-up, I'll get them to check it out then.

random, but I currently have the Red Arrows flying over me: looks awesome, but kinda scary how low they fly!!!!


----------



## Maffie

Taylorsmummy, speak to eon I wouldn't have prepaids they are usually more costly. If you haven't had a bill request one and ask about payment terms as they should of been billing you. Make sure they have the correct readings too. With many energy companies if you get a DD and go paperless and have both supplies with them you can get good discounts.


----------



## Mumof42009

florabean1981 said:


> just realised you can't really see it very well, but oh well. I figure if it's still dodgy at my 36wk check-up, I'll get them to check it out then.
> 
> random, but I currently have the Red Arrows flying over me: looks awesome, but kinda scary how low they fly!!!!

It looks sore hun does it hurt? Try some sudocream on it. x:hugs:


----------



## yemii_2009

Baby.love...its really nice...I prefer the second one (without the frame) xx


----------



## Chaos

florabean1981 said:


> My belly button has gone all weird; like inflamed & red at the top, but not really sore or anything; just looks rank is all. Have put a pic on- do you think it could be getting infected, or is it the start of a whopping stretch mark or something???

I don't think it's infected, I think that belly stone is too short for the tunnel and its stretching it. From the picture it does not look like there's much wiggle room. If I were you I'd pop to argos and get one of their plastic pregnancy bars, they are made from soft plastic, are flexible and longer to accommodate the growing tunnel.

I get that red scarred like spot at the top of mine when the top ball has been pressing in against the skin. This is the one I got, it cost me 4 quid when I was back in England in April.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/36WeeksFront-1.jpg

You'll see there's a bit of room at the top and bottom. I tried to put my other one in (which is like yours at the moment) the other day just out of curiosity and the bar would not even reach the top of the tunnel to put the ball on.


----------



## Chaos

Maffie said:


> Taylorsmummy, speak to eon I wouldn't have prepaids they are usually more costly. If you haven't had a bill request one and ask about payment terms as they should of been billing you. Make sure they have the correct readings too. With many energy companies if you get a DD and go paperless and have both supplies with them you can get good discounts.

I know they charge at a higher rate, but sometimes I think they make you take note more of your power consumption and make you turn off the lights etc to save pennies.

TaylorsMum, if you hadn't had a bill since Feb, why didn't you call them to see what was going on? You normally get monthly bills from the power companies.....


----------



## Kte

*florabean* - is it where your bar is? It does look sore, hope it doen't get any worse.

Congrats on the milestone bump *Mumof4*!


----------



## colsy

xTaylorsMummy said:


> i am so STRESSED! had the e:on bloke round this morning demanding 900 off us, for gas and electric! i havent recived one bill from them since living here [feb 09]. So made dp talk to him about it and were having prepaid things put in.

Nine hundred quid on fuel bills since February?!


----------



## Kte

colsy said:


> xTaylorsMummy said:
> 
> 
> i am so STRESSED! had the e:on bloke round this morning demanding 900 off us, for gas and electric! i havent recived one bill from them since living here [feb 09]. So made dp talk to him about it and were having prepaid things put in.
> 
> Nine hundred quid on fuel bills since February?!Click to expand...

I pay a DD of 114 a month duel fuel with them so Feb - Aug comes short at just under 800! :wacko: 

OH is sulking as the nicely cleaned cat litter tray has been used - by the cats ?!? We are trying to get the youngest to go outside but she is taking forever! He hates cleaning up the mess and sometimes, although he tries his best, makes it worse! I just wish I could do it so there was no fuss, obviously it's not a good idea. :shrug: What will he do when its nappy time :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

Kte ~ haha, my husband scoops the litter tray here when he gets home from work, as soon as he does, both cats, with out fail, get in and take a nice big dump, they sit there watching him waiting for him to finish hahah. Drives him NUTS.


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> I pay a DD of 114 a month duel fuel with them so Feb - Aug comes short at just under 800! :wacko:

Dunno what you're all using your elec and gas for, but our combined fuel bill is about 800 quid *a year*. (It was about the same in our last house as well.)


----------



## Kte

Chaos said:


> Kte ~ haha, my husband scoops the litter tray here when he gets home from work, as soon as he does, both cats, with out fail, get in and take a nice big dump, they sit there watching him waiting for him to finish hahah. Drives him NUTS.

LOL. He seriously would be in a foul mood if they did that to him!! Cats eh!


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> I just wish I could do it so there was no fuss, obviously it's not a good idea. :shrug: What will he do when its nappy time :rofl:

This reminded me of my friend's brother. He and his wife had their first baby at Xmas just gone - and you know how many nappies he's changed so far? Not one! I don't get it - why can he assume that his wife will just do it? I don't suppose she just assumes that he'll feed the baby or bath her or cook her tea, or whatever. I've got really annoyed just thinking about it now :growlmad:


----------



## Kte

colsy said:


> Dunno what you're all using your elec and gas for, but our combined fuel bill is about 800 quid *a year*. (It was about the same in our last house as well.)

Hmmmm, something to check! 

What kind of house is it / were they? Just wondering if it's to do with mine being an old terraced house and crap and retaining heat? (Something we are slowly working on!)

The DD is an average too, so we shouldn't be using that much during 'Summer' but it will cover some of the extra we use in Winter. 

Will still be investigating it tho!



colsy said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> I just wish I could do it so there was no fuss, obviously it's not a good idea. :shrug: What will he do when its nappy time :rofl:
> 
> This reminded me of my friend's brother. He and his wife had their first baby at Xmas just gone - and you know how many nappies he's changed so far? Not one! I don't get it - why can he assume that his wife will just do it? I don't suppose she just assumes that he'll feed the baby or bath her or cook her tea, or whatever. I've got really annoyed just thinking about it now :growlmad:Click to expand...

There is no way OH will get away with that!! He will make a fuss, gipping etc, but tough! I can't believe your friends brother hasn't changed one!! That is crazy!!


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> What kind of house is it / were they? Just wondering if it's to do with mine being an old terraced house and crap and retaining heat? (Something we are slowly working on!)

Last house was a Victorian terrace with high ceilings and draughty, uncarpeted floorboards (out of choice). Now we're in a large stone cottage - the ceilings are lower, but the floorboards (no carpets, again out of choice) are draught-tastic and we have two draughty fireplaces. Plus I do LOADS of cooking (on gas). AND we both work from home, so we have heating on all day in the winter.

However, what we do is have the thermostat set to about 18 or 19 degrees C 24 hours a day during the winter months, so in theory the temp of the house never drops below this and we don't waste energy warming it up and then letting it cool down.

We have a very efficient combi boiler so all our hot water is on demand and we don't waste energy heating up water that we then don't use.

All our appliances are as high-rated for efficiency as it's possible to get.

We don't leave stuff on standby.

We have a tiny little telly that uses a fraction of the energy that a plasma screen uses.

All really basic stuff, but clearly it makes a difference.


----------



## Kte

colsy said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> What kind of house is it / were they? Just wondering if it's to do with mine being an old terraced house and crap and retaining heat? (Something we are slowly working on!)
> 
> Last house was a Victorian terrace with high ceilings and draughty, uncarpeted floorboards (out of choice). Now we're in a large stone cottage - the ceilings are lower, but the floorboards (no carpets, again out of choice) are draught-tastic and we have two draughty fireplaces. Plus I do LOADS of cooking (on gas). AND we both work from home, so we have heating on all day in the winter.
> 
> However, what we do is have the thermostat set to about 18 or 19 degrees C 24 hours a day during the winter months, so in theory the temp of the house never drops below this and we don't waste energy warming it up and then letting it cool down.
> 
> We have a very efficient combi boiler so all our hot water is on demand and we don't waste energy heating up water that we then don't use.
> 
> All our appliances are as high-rated for efficiency as it's possible to get.
> 
> We don't leave stuff on standby.
> 
> We have a tiny little telly that uses a fraction of the energy that a plasma screen uses.
> 
> All really basic stuff, but clearly it makes a difference.Click to expand...

Thanks.

Hmmm... I don't know where I am going wrong then! 

It has high ceilings, house the roof badly needs replacing and insulating but we are hoping to do a loft conversion so saving all the money to do it all at the same time. 

The cellar lets the draft in from underneath, even with carpets and underlining but that is currently been converted into a computer / utility room so will have new plaster and carpets fitted which will help.

OH set heating at 20 degrees C yesterday, so that can be lowered a little.

We had a very efficient combi boiler installed last year too so all our hot water is on demand also meaning we don't waste energy heating up water that we then don't use too.

The TV is OH's from early 90's - black box thing, no plasma!!

Cooker is electric and hob is gas and we have a gas kettle to boil for drinks but if yousay you cook all the time with gas then surely my kettle shouldn't make more of a difference.

Some things are on standby but not if I can get away with it. I like to switch things off as I have a phobia the house will burn down when I am asleep if I leave things on.

All the new appliences are high-rated for efficiency as it's possible to get too.

The main difference with us last year was that the heating was on a timer. I didn't want to leave the heating on whilst we were both out but since I will be in most of the time this winter I can see if that makes a difference.

I will try and adjust a few things and check out the energy providers too :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

tbh i think it was the landlords fault. The meter has been read by the bloke and he said it was charged wrong so obv had a higher reading in feb. The landlord sorted out the bills without confirming with me, saying we will pay every 3months. Where as i would much prefer monthly. I just want to get it sorted once dexter is here, its stressing us out too much. iv worked out we come out with just under 800 a month with what i get and dp gets =[. I HATE being on benfits, dp lost his job in feb and no luck what so ever finding a job. Hes phoning up jobs as i type lol.


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> It has high ceilings, house the roof badly needs replacing and insulating but we are hoping to do a loft conversion so saving all the money to do it all at the same time.

It may well be your lack of insulation, then. I did forget to mention that we have super-thick insulation (a mix of lamb's wool and the stuff made from recycled bottles sold in B&Q) in our cottage - something like double the recommended minimum. Plus we had the cottage entirely re-roofed last winter ... got to the point where we were spending more money patching up leaks than we would if we just bit the bullet and did the whole thing.

Have you tried one of those electricity monitor things? I think they're called Owls or something. We haven't got one, but I was watching my friend's and it's amazing how it reveals "hidden" things that you forgot were switched on.


----------



## Kte

colsy said:


> It may well be your lack of insulation, then. I did forget to mention that we have super-thick insulation (a mix of lamb's wool and the stuff made from recycled bottles sold in B&Q) in our cottage - something like double the recommended minimum. Plus we had the cottage entirely re-roofed last winter ... got to the point where we were spending more money patching up leaks than we would if we just bit the bullet and did the whole thing.
> 
> Have you tried one of those electricity monitor things? I think they're called Owls or something. We haven't got one, but I was watching my friend's and it's amazing how it reveals "hidden" things that you forgot were switched on.


Could be that as the roof it in a bad state (has plastic bags plugging some holes :blush:) We just don't see the point patching like you say, plus the old roof stone is just crumbling so it wouldn't support a quick fix iykwim.

I haven't heard of an Owls thing - google here I come! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> My belly button has gone all weird; like inflamed & red at the top, but not really sore or anything; just looks rank is all. Have put a pic on- do you think it could be getting infected, or is it the start of a whopping stretch mark or something???
> 
> I don't think it's infected, I think that belly stone is too short for the tunnel and its stretching it. From the picture it does not look like there's much wiggle room. If I were you I'd pop to argos and get one of their plastic pregnancy bars, they are made from soft plastic, are flexible and longer to accommodate the growing tunnel.
> 
> I get that red scarred like spot at the top of mine when the top ball has been pressing in against the skin. This is the one I got, it cost me 4 quid when I was back in England in April.
> 
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/36WeeksFront-1.jpg
> 
> You'll see there's a bit of room at the top and bottom. I tried to put my other one in (which is like yours at the moment) the other day just out of curiosity and the bar would not even reach the top of the tunnel to put the ball on.Click to expand...

Have just got the argos bioflex thingy. It was only £3.49p! But even though it's the longest one they do, there's still not much 'wiggle' room as you put it, lol. Might go into town on monday & check out the piercing palours & see if they have anything- I just dont wanna take it out & let it close up, iykwim?


----------



## florabean1981

Wow, good energy saving tips there Colsy! :)

We spend about £50 per quarter on our gas & about £90 per quarter on our electric bills. I have a combi boiler too, so hot water is on demand & have the heating at a set temp of 19*C during the winter months- I turned the heating off completely back in June & dont plan to turn it back on again until the baby is here. I also got out of the habit of leaving things on standby & bought an energy efficient kettle & I now always make sure the any plugs not actually in use are either unplugged or switched off at the plug so I dont waste energy. (my phone charger was the main culprit in that one, lol)


Taylorsmummy: double check your meter reading & make sure you tell them exactly WHEN you moved in, how big the house/flat is etc. You should also make sure you're signed up for your yearly boiler servicing (it's free) as it's a legal requirement & can lower your bills because it makes sure everything is working at the right temps, right pressure etc. The cheapest way to pay is monthly direct debits based on actual meter readings NOT estimated ones, meaning you should really call & give them reading every 4-6 weeks to make sure you're paying the right amounts...
If you really do owe £900 squidlies, then ask them for a payment plan- they would rather you paid something each week/month than nothing at all, so they're usually pretty good. 
My sister got into debt with her bills & now pays her gas, elec & water each at £10 a week to try to keep on top on things & it works for her because it allows her to properly budget, which considering she's a single mum of 2 under 5's, is especially important! lol.
Hope you manage to get it sorted soon. :hugs:
I just paid my gas, electric, water, council tax & rent... £861 later, I am almost broke & it's only the start of the month!!!! Thankgod there's only my mobile bill to come out next week & food shopping for the month too, otherwise I'd be bricking it, haha!


----------



## cloud9mummy

I hope you get the heating bill sorted out taylorsmummy

Kte - thanks for crossing your fingers for me! Luckily all the Glucose Tolerance Test / full blood count / TORCH test results came back clear. 

We had another scan yesterday and we were both feeling very anxious about what new issues there would be to worry about! Luckily Kai's ribs appear to have grown as before the heart was taking up over 1/2 of his chest cavity which was why the consultant was worried there wouldn't be space for his lungs but now it's back to the standard 1/3! I asked him about whether it looked like Kai would need help with breathing when born and he said he didn't know but should be fine.

Have to go in for an internal examination in 2 weeks *gulp*! this is to help the consultant decide whether to book me in for an elective caesarian or not! Been told we will see paediatrician then too.


----------



## florabean1981

Cloud9mummy: glad things with Kai's ribcage are better. You must be very relieved. Let's hope he continues to grow well & everything will be fine. :)


----------



## harmonybunny

Baby.love: The pic looks great! I really like the second one :) . 

Florabean: Hmmm, it does look sore. I took my belly bar out a few weks ago and the top hole has gone a weird red colour too. It doesn't hurt but looks kinda off coloured like it's gonna turn into a stretch mark but hasn't. I really hope it doesn't lol!

Well folks i'm officially 33 weeks today! Only 7 weeks to go, yikes! The fear has well and truly settled in but i'm also excited to meet the little one too :) . I really feel like i've expanded tenfold in the last week or so. The gain seems so rapid it's unreal. Just when you think you can't possibly expand anymore...kaboom! I really doubt i've hit the worst of it either!


----------



## Danuta

Congrats HarmonyBunny!
I'm 36 weeks today! Can't believe it! Lo has really engaged now so my bump has dropped a lot lower than a few weeks ago. it makes me feel like I will fall over flat on my face when I walk haha :D


----------



## Kte

No probs *Cloud9mummy* - glad all the tests came back clear and that Kai's ribs have grown, let hope he will be able to breath fine by himself when he is born :thumbup: :happydance:

Happy 33 weeks *harmonybunny* :happydance:

Happy 36 weeks *danuta* :happydance:

I just remembered - it's our first antenatal appoitnment tomorrow at 2pm :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya again girls

Right well i was thinking and am unsure about the "autumnal" part of the name so what do you think to just "Team O'Pals" I made this so you can see how it would look

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/pals2-1.jpg

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## lisacaton1980

i am now 32wks and due 29th October. All seems bit more real now saying 'next month'. Watching Bean move at the moment - my belly is making very strange shapes x


----------



## helz81

BabyLove, that looks really really good! :thumbup:

I'm just lurking about abit at the mo, really down about my friend who lost her husband a few week ago..been trying to go see her as much as I can and yesterday I had her little girls over to play with ds. It was so sad to look at their little faces knowing they will never see their daddy again,and will not really remember him that much (there 6 and 4)
Then today has been the funeral. Very intensely emotional. My poor friend,had to be helped to walk down the ailse behind the coffin in church she was so distraught :cry: that set me off crying as soon as I saw and heard her suffering. I didn't go to the crematorium after as I knew I wouldn't be able to handle it, I'm glad I didn't as I've been told she was even worse there. I spoke to her briefly at the wake and she was trying to put a brave face on but my heart was breaking for her for what she must be going through.
Baby Ethan has been kicking and moving around like mad, he must be picking up on me being upset?!
Hope everyone is well, I will try catch up when Im feeling up to it xxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

:hugs::hugs: Helz, what a hard day you have had, I'm sure you will feel emotionally drained so rest up hun x

baby.love, loving the pic, well done you. Not long now to oh's op either, I would be on a countdown!! We are just waiting for another referrel to come through the door, any day hopefully!!

:hugs: to everyone else, pregnancy brain has got the better of me and can't remember who else I was going to mention so apologies if I have missed something I really should have mentioned:blush:

Well, it was my last day at work today, phew!!! Am struggling now and as baby is still not in the right position its making things harder to do.
Have an appointment with osteopath on Monday to see if they can do anything to help me and get baby off of a nerve that keeps making my leg give way, not good:nope:

Am bouncing on the ball every evening now to try to get him to turn a bit, fingers x it will work!!

Oh one last thing has anyone heard anymore from LK, know she was busy with the move last weekend. Hope everything is ok with her and lo.

Well I'm off to have my chips n curry sauce now, celebratory last day at work tea, lol!!!!


----------



## harmonybunny

Danuta said:


> Congrats HarmonyBunny!
> I'm 36 weeks today! Can't believe it! Lo has really engaged now so my bump has dropped a lot lower than a few weeks ago. it makes me feel like I will fall over flat on my face when I walk haha :D

Congrats to you too hon:happydance: 
I'm dreading the droppage, i already feel sometimes that bubs is gonna fall straight through the bottom of my tummy. He just feels soooo heavy at times lol!


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: & welcome Lisacaton1980 to the thread :) Hope you're doing well.


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Gosh you were very busy yesterday... I hope those of you feeling under the weather start feeling more 'you' soon...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Hope you get the eon issue sorted... We had issues with eon when we first got our house; we paid by DD but they didn't take enough money off us monthly to cover the bill for over 2 years. I called them frequently to inform them of the fact every month, for 9 months... Even wrote to them... When they tried to get arsey over the fact they didn't have a leg to stand on as I'd informed them etc... Don't get me wrong we still paid the short fall, but we paid it on our terms not theirs... We did it over 2 years rather than the 6 months they wanted. As they'd let it build up to £900 too... We're still with them and now pay £88 a month for duel fuel... Big difference to what we have been paying... Should be a interesting winter this year too... As we've had the windows, floor, roof all renewed and instulated... 

I spent yesterday afternoon and evening at the hospital yesterday, and I'm still none the wiser or feeling any better off... I called the community mw yesterday morning, she came and checked me over. I'm in pain and just so uncomfortable. She found I have a urine infection, babe's heart beat had dropped right down and wasn't happy with the pain I have. Sent me to the Large hospital, where Mum & I spent all afternoon and evening... They did monitor babe, do blood tests and poke about my bump... We went to find some tea as we had hours to wait for blood results, went back to the unit; they'd done staff change and had made no mention of me to the new staff... When they got the bloods back they said oh they've not worked. We need to do it again, we may need to keep you in and we'll do a scan tomorrow... It was 20 to 9 then and it would have ment another 2 hour wait before they told me I was staying or not?! 

So still none the wiser... Came home last night, going to call the hospital later to see if they've got the blood results back; I'm still in pain but it's no worse and no better... I'm not peeing very much but I can keep an eye on that and if things get worse I can go back to the hospital. If I'm still the same on Monday I can go to GP's and see them... I've only 2 weeks left at work so I'm not too fussed as to what work thinks... Dr was pretty nice at the hospital and could understand why I'd done what I'd done, as with the local hospital being closed it makes it hard on their staff dealing with the extra patients as well as makingit difficult for us to get to and from...

I was annoyed when I left, not with being no better or non the wiser; but with being kept hanging about so long to be told things needed doing again before they could decide if I was to stay! etc it seemed a little like black mail as well... WHy hadn't they decided they wanted to do a scan when we 1st got there? Why when the bloods couldn't be done hadn't they come to do them again? Rather then leaving it all so late... Ok I was tired and in pain, as I still am; but after being told by mw here not to hang about and get myself up there asap, was I then kept hanging around for hours without seeing anyone; then to be forgotten and have someone come up to me and say why have you just come in, what can we do for you? I'd been there all afternoon! k rant over... Certainly has put me off going to that hospital for labour, can see it now... In labour a four hour wait before mw comes to see you, what are you here for?


----------



## Maffie

:hugs: Eswift doesn't sound like the staff did a very good handover. I do think some midwifes think they are above all others!

My tummy hurts this morning, not sure if its from naughties in the night :blush:


----------



## Mumof42009

Eswift hope you ok :hugs:

Ive been having stomach pains from last night and had what looked like a show im just going to rest today see what happens ive also dropped and hurts if i bend down.
Taylorsmum i had loads trouble with Eon over gas/elec i was on a payment scheme with them and instead of taking the money off i was paying they were sending me full bills make sure youve got copys of every payment youve made to them and get in touch with cab they really helped me get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

*36weeks today =] *


----------



## aimee-lou

eswift - I hope you're feeling ok. 

Mumof42009 - keep resting up! 

I'm having trouble sleeping at the moment.....not because of insomnia, but becuase every position I try to sleep in, I get an ache, a pain, a cramp, heartburn, something will disturb me. Eventually exhaustion takes over and I fall asleep but I wake up an hour later unable to move. I'm going to try leeping sat up slightly more tonight as it's supposed to help but last time I tried this I woke up back down flat on my back! :dohh:

I really can't wait until Monday!! I know I'm getting old (lol) but my birthday was one of the big landmarks, the next one is baby's EDD!! :happydance: I can't believe it's come around so quickly! Plans for Monday is to get hubby home from work at about 2 ish, have some lunch and then head out late night shopping. I still have no idea what I'm getting or what I want for my birthday....any suggestions girls? 

Right, I'm going to go and get dressed (only been up half an hour) and then I've got laundry to sort out. I feel a bit bad as I've been neglecting my housework as I've been so achey. I feel I have a little more energy today....so lets hit the mop and bucket. 

Wish the postie would hurry up too! I'm hoping for my birthday cards to arrive...it's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

*33 weeks today *

1st Antenatal class at two, will fill you in on how it is going.

I have lost my holepunch! Trying to do paperwork and felled at the first hirdle. Oh well lets hope I can get a cheap one at Tesco. Food shop soon, I will just wait until everyone is back from the tip / recylce place.

Sis and BIL are here and helping OH de clutter - I almost have a back garden!! Cellar next! Yipee! It feels so good! 

*Eswift *- sorry to hear they messed you about so much, I hope you get sorted and feel better soon :flower: 

Congrats *Taylorsmummy* on 36 weeks

Right I am off for a bit - can't be seen as slacking :D


----------



## bonfloss

Congrats to everyone reaching milestones and hope all well with everyone.

Babylove - new name and pic is really good.

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Postie's Been!!!!! and I've got a parcel.....looks like it's from the MIL. I'm desperately tying not to open it, but it's so tempting! lol. (I also have it on good authority that there's a next voucher in there....baby clothes ahoy! lol)


----------



## harmonybunny

Morning ladies! Congrats to everyone notching up another successfull week :) .
I'm having a lazy day today methinks. Was up half the night with the dreaded heartburn again and i've developed a really sore throat to boot. I'm wondering if it's the whole acid reflux associated with heartburn that's causing it tbh. It does seem to feel like the acid is burning right up to the back of my throat. Hmmm, any advice on this would be muchly appreciated :) . I'm figuring that it can't be an infection as i've just finished a course of antibiotics xx


----------



## aimee-lou

harmonybunny said:


> Morning ladies! Congrats to everyone notching up another successfull week :) .
> I'm having a lazy day today methinks. Was up half the night with the dreaded heartburn again and i've developed a really sore throat to boot. I'm wondering if it's the whole acid reflux associated with heartburn that's causing it tbh. It does seem to feel like the acid is burning right up to the back of my throat. Hmmm, any advice on this would be muchly appreciated :) . I'm figuring that it can't be an infection as i've just finished a course of antibiotics xx

Sounds like acid reflux to me! I'm suffering too and I'm going to try a glass of milk before bed followed by sleeping sitting up. Hopefully this will work! :hugs:


----------



## sam76

Hello Girls, hope we are all well, didnt sleep to well again last night, and i still havent got dressed today, lazy day i think! im really thinking all the time now about the birth, and whats to come etc, im really uncomfy and tired too, i really cannot wait any longer, does anyone else feel like this, normally im up & out but feel like i really cannot be bothered anymore............. sorry for the rant ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Well I've been having Braxton hicks all freaking night. It started yesterday evening, and got that heavy dull achy period feeling also. Autumn has been really active also.

I'm not too concerned as the OB said from now on I could be having up to 2 or 3 Braxton hicks an hour.

I also spoke to him about the 'discharge' (I know some of you where also getting this) He said it's not uncommon, he said some women have this rather than have a whole plug come out, it will just be very watery discharge. He advised wearing a mini pad.

OH also, this visit was the first time in this pregnancy I have NOT put on any weight hahaha. I determined to be under 200lbs when she comes!! (BP = 140/60)

He said she's deep in the pelvis, but he won't be able to tell which station till next week (Thats when they start checking the cervix) I also get to have scan next week to check growth/fluid levels etc) I asked him about going over due, he said he tries not to let us go over our due date :happydance::happydance:I could have kissed him. That means in 3.5 weeks I'm going to have a baby!!! :shock:

*Babylove *~ Banner looks cool!

*Eswift *~ Sorry you had a rough time at the hospital :hugs:

*TaylorsMum *~ Congrats on 36 weeks.

*Mumof4 *~ Hope those pains go!

*Kte* ~ Congrats on 33 weeks!! 

To all those with heartburn ~ Look forward to the dropping, that will go!! :)

Ok I need to go food shopping and make some cupcakes for a girls night in tonight. Have a great Saturday!!!


----------



## harmonybunny

aimee-lou said:


> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Congrats to everyone notching up another successfull week :) .
> I'm having a lazy day today methinks. Was up half the night with the dreaded heartburn again and i've developed a really sore throat to boot. I'm wondering if it's the whole acid reflux associated with heartburn that's causing it tbh. It does seem to feel like the acid is burning right up to the back of my throat. Hmmm, any advice on this would be muchly appreciated :) . I'm figuring that it can't be an infection as i've just finished a course of antibiotics xx
> 
> Sounds like acid reflux to me! I'm suffering too and I'm going to try a glass of milk before bed followed by sleeping sitting up. Hopefully this will work! :hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan, i may just have to join you in the pre-bed milk drinking :) . Thank you xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks everyone i am resting feel bit better now. To those ladies with heartburn ive found few things what really help milk ice lollys, cuttting out fizzy drinks as found this makes it worse, i try and drink milk before bed but dont lie down straight away afterwards, try eat your last meal before 6pm, ive also stopped buying gaviscon i buy a cheap heartburn medicine what they sell and its totally different texture to gaviscon and alot cheaper.


----------



## eswift

Afternoon all...

I've had a really very lazy day, (had a pj day...) even had a bath and put on another set...

OH has cleared more stuff out of the house, he's put some stuff in the caravan for now; at least it's out of the house for now...

Still in pain, uncomfy and I now have some really large bruises where I'm in pain... Think babe has been kicking the crap out of me... Bummer, but at least hopefully it nothing serious, I've also been swelling up too... Feet, fingers and ankles.... Oh well, I've told work I'm going to see gp on Monday anyway, so not to expect me in...


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies,

am in bed since morning!!!!! Not able to
read the prev posts sorry!!!!!am
typing in frm ma husbands iPhone. 

I am feeling so so so tired today!!! Breathless wen I sleep due to LO position......S/he sticks out it's bum on ma right upper side jus below my right breast which makes
me so uncomfortable and breathless.
Got leg cramps and back pain....... Some aches in ma tummy!!!!! Esp down below.
Yday had been to hospital as an exam patient for OBgyn final exams- 7 doctors looked at my tummy!!! Mmmmm ..... LO went mad.... Moving abt a lot!!!!

My moms coming from India next weekend. She's gonna b wid me for 2 months to help me out now and after LO is here. Just can't wait to relax!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!!!!


----------



## dom85

I'm glad it's not just me that's had a lazy day :)

Didn't even get dressed until 2pm :blush:

I FINALLY got sofas earlier this week so I've been lazing around watching Ally McBeal re-runs this afternoon. It's so nice to finally have something comfy to sit on, it makes the flat feel much more homely as well. Completely skint now until the end of the month, lucky I dont have to shell out for the train ticket now. 

Hope everyone is good, it sounds like we're all getting more uncomfortable now and can use the lazy days.

Right, I'm gonna watch the X Factor and eat meatballs :happydance:


----------



## panda97

Mumof42009 said:


> Thanks everyone i am resting feel bit better now. To those ladies with heartburn ive found few things what really help milk ice lollys, cuttting out fizzy drinks as found this makes it worse, i try and drink milk before bed but dont lie down straight away afterwards, try eat your last meal before 6pm, ive also stopped buying gaviscon i buy a cheap heartburn medicine what they sell and its totally different texture to gaviscon and alot cheaper.

Hi Mumof4,

You can get Gaviscon on prescription and as pregnant you get the prescription free. I've stocked up on huge bottle of free gaviscon this way.

xx


----------



## Kte

Evening all :flower:

*Chaos*- wow - 3.5 weeks! :shock: :happydance: I won't have even started my maternity leave by then (so long as LO stays put!) Enjoy your girls night :D

The antenatal class was good, although my brain was tired by the end of it! The lady taking the class basically re-inforced that labour will be painful and went throught the different stages of it. First of all we split up into little groups and filled out a question sheet. Our sheet was about when you should go to hospital - from before up to labour. OH got to do the writing and she struggled a little with reading his writing, he did warn her! :haha: She had a model of some pelvic bones and a doll called 'Scrappy'. We got to watch Scrappy being born several ways through the pelvic bones! She had also knitted a uterus and showed us what happend when the baby came out of it and what happened to the cervix. I must admit seeing a 10cm dielated cervix was pretty scary! Ouch! :wacko: We also got to see a fabric placenta been delivered too :rofl: Plus she explained a few medical terms we would hear and what they all meant. It was all very light hearted and amusing but informative as well!!

A word of warning! She did tell us about a woman who got caught wearing cycling shorts, the LO was bulging out of the bottom so her and another midwife had to pull her pants off with a bit of a struggle as they stuck to the poor woman because of her waters! :shock:

OH gets to collect his new toy tomorrow and his Dad has said he will take him so I don't have to drive back now :happydance: I wasn't looking forward to driving back from Hull, I have just been so tired lately I was a little worried it would take it out of me. Instead I get to finish paperwork, wash clothes at my leisure and even get to relax :wohoo:

:hugs: Hugs for all :hugs:


----------



## yemii_2009

Evening ladies x

I am writing this from my hospital bed!! I started having contractions at 5am!! By 9am they were 10mins apart...at 1pm I went to my local labour ward and after obswrvations, monitoring, swabs, bloods etc they have kept me in...jabbing my poor bottom with steroids!! TMI lol sorry!!

Anyways I have to stay her till they stop or stanley is born whichever comes first!! BTW I'm only 33weeks tomorrow!

Please keep stanley in ur prayers (tho he is bigger than average so I'm hoping that goes in his favour!)

Xxxx


----------



## keerthy

yemii_2009 said:


> Evening ladies x
> 
> I am writing this from my hospital bed!! I started having contractions at 5am!! By 9am they were 10mins apart...at 1pm I went to my local labour ward and after obswrvations, monitoring, swabs, bloods etc they have kept me in...jabbing my poor bottom with steroids!! TMI lol sorry!!
> 
> Anyways I have to stay her till they stop or stanley is born whichever comes first!! BTW I'm only 33weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Please keep stanley in ur prayers (tho he is bigger than average so I'm hoping that goes in his favour!)
> 
> Xxxx

honey, hope u are alright!!!!! 
You are in my prayers... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

keep us updated!


----------



## jlosomerset

:hugs:Yemii:hugs: at least your in the best place and been looked after x

Hi all

Had a tour of the birthing centre this afternoon, its quite small and they only have 3 delivery rooms, 1 with a pool, and 6 post natal beds. Was a lovely atmosphere though and the midwifes are trained in aromatherapy, massage and reflexology:happydance:

I am getting a bit concerned, although I know I am in the minority!, the hospital like to discharge you after 6 hours, I was really hoping for an overnight stay, I have 2 DS's 3 & 6 so my house is always a hive of activity and would love to just have a full 24 hours to just concentrate on the new arrival, I think I will just have to cry and refuse to leave:dohh:

Am looking forward to Monday been my first day of maternity leave, have something planned for most days next week, am sure the novelty will wear off thou!!!

x


----------



## cloud9mummy

yemii_2009 - gosh hun - i hope you and stanley are gonna be alright and that the contractions stop and he stays put a few weeks longer x

thanks kte and florabean - it is a relief especially after all that googling i was doing which kept coming up with 'short rib polydactyly' which made me very concerned. florabean - i hope your belly button is healing up x

helz81 - I'm so sorry for your friend. *hugs* to you both x

eswift - what a nightmare at the hospital! i hope your urine infection and pain clears up soon and that the little babe is alright x

mumof42009 - i hope your little man hangs on a bit longer x

baby.love - i love the picture you've designed.

jlosomerset - have you seen the website www.spinningbabies.com ? I was sceptical but cos Kai was lying oblique i tried one of the exercises recommended on there twice a day for a few days and he's turned to the cephalic lie now! i can't be certain that it was due to the exercises but each day i did notice he had moved a few degrees closer!

keerthy - i hope you're feeling less tired soon x i can relate to the uncomfortableness of bums stuck out! at my top right side kai sticks his feet out and above my belly button his bum sticks out - it actually puts my belly out of shape and feels really tight. sometimes i tickle his feet or push him gently and that does encourage him to move lol

the consultant is still saying that there is an, and i quote, 'odd contour', on kai's abdomen-thoracic junction. I don't know what that means at all in terms of his health or body shape or breathing capacity or anything. has anybody heard of this before?


----------



## keerthy

Ok!!!!! No sleeP again :( :cry:

slept at 10 30 woke up at 12 30 :cry: 
Feeling miserable.....,, has been a week I slept properly


----------



## florabean1981

Yemii- God, I really hope bo9th you & Stanley are doing okay... :hugs: (anyone had any news; I' pretty sure she doesn't have a text buddy yet)

Has everyone read Honeybee's post about Jadesh101??? She's a bumpkin too, from Wales. She was due 8th oct and is only 19 & has had a pretty rough pregnancy & pre-eclampsia, but she had an emergency c-section today (5th sept) & had her little girl Kiera Cariad, (cariad is welsh for love, btw) weighing 5lbs 12oz. Jade (altho in pain) & Kiera are doing well according to her sister. (I think I got all the info right... but anyone, the thread is in the 3rd tri section for peeps to read themselves, lol- the pics are gorgeous).

Also, RebaMc had her twins; a girl Matilda (Tilly) Grace AND a boy Jasper (Jas) Gabriel, born on 24.08.09, (-5wks4days), weighing 5lb1oz & 5lb15oz 

So that's 4 October babies so far, with possibly Yemi's on the way too... keeping my fingers (& legs) firmly crossed for everyone now!!!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well my colds got me up, i'm too snuffly to sleep. Didn't want to disturb OH has he as a 100 mile bike ride today as long as he's not too snuffly.

Yemii :hugs:

These bumpkins are keen, although there's a November baby already here too (Marleysgirl)


----------



## eswift

Yemii ~ I've got my fingers and legs crossed that all goes well, hope Stanley stays put for a little while longer... At least you're in the right place... Keep us informed...

Keerthy ~ I hope you start feeling better soon, at least your Mum's going to be able to look after you...

Good Morning Ladies...

I've slept reasonably well, had breakie and paracetamols already... My fingers etc are all swollen already... Wonder what today will have in store???

Thank goodness it's Monday tomorrow, back to GP, DS is back to school; only 2 weeks until I start my leave... I feel as though I may have left it a bit too long...

Hope you all have a lovely weekend...

Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## yemii_2009

Morning all...I'm just laid here recovering from a horrid jab in the bum! Fancy waking heavily pregnant women at 6am on a sunday morning to make there bottoms sting like hell!!!!!

Well pain is ok...quite mild as in not showing up on the chart as very strong but dropped down to every 20mins...stanleys heartbeat etc is fine and he is still free (not engaging...yet)...have to see dr later to see if I'm allowed to go home and rest till something happens or weather I have to stay here...they were on about an internal (yuk) to see if I've dialated overnight (I slept though the whole dialating process with daughter!!)

Right I'm off for some breakie!!! Hope everyoneks ok and able to rest/put feet up...speak soon xxx


----------



## baby.love

florabean1981 said:


> Yemii- God, I really hope bo9th you & Stanley are doing okay... :hugs: (anyone had any news; I' pretty sure she doesn't have a text buddy yet)
> 
> Has everyone read Honeybee's post about Jadesh101??? She's a bumpkin too, from Wales. She was due 8th oct and is only 19 & has had a pretty rough pregnancy & pre-eclampsia, but she had an emergency c-section today (5th sept) & had her little girl Kiera Cariad, (cariad is welsh for love, btw) weighing 5lbs 12oz. Jade (altho in pain) & Kiera are doing well according to her sister. (I think I got all the info right... but anyone, the thread is in the 3rd tri section for peeps to read themselves, lol- the pics are gorgeous).
> 
> Also, RebaMc had her twins; a girl Matilda (Tilly) Grace AND a boy Jasper (Jas) Gabriel, born on 24.08.09, (-5wks4days), weighing 5lb1oz & 5lb15oz
> 
> *So that's 4 October babies so far*, with possibly Yemi's on the way too... keeping my fingers (& legs) firmly crossed for everyone now!!!

Morning girls

Flora: Dont forget Hopedance! She gave us the 1st Oct baby as Samuel was born at 30 weeks :cloud9: So thats 5 early bubbas. 
I saw the post about Jadesh101's baby and she is just amazing, makes me relax more too knowing that if Freya came now she would be ok and more than likely a pretty healthy weight.

Well all i done yesterday was rest and its paid off as i feel loads better this morning,. i slept alot yesterday afternoon and went to bed early last night.. I so needed it i tell you.... As being pregnant, having a son with Aspergers Syndrome and also building upto my OH's operation has been really hard work. Thank god his operation is this wednesday so his snoring may finally be a thing of the past :happydance:

Right i am off for a bit.. TTFN xxx


----------



## Maffie

Well i'm back from seeing OH off on his ride, so gutted i'm not doing it too. Will have to try to train for next year. Will be going back down there later to take more pictures and see the finish.


----------



## sam76

thinking of yuo yemmie, take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning girls! 

Yemii - I hope you're ok. We don't want too many early arrivals! 

Today is a day all on my lonesome! :cry: Hubby is working like a trooper at the moment to cover his time off and to pay for the rest of the baby things. I feel like I never see him though. Working 9.30-6.30 today so I've got to have his favourite dinner ready for him tonight. Tomorrow should be nice though. He has an early start and finish then we're going out for tea and a spot of shopping. 

Hope we're all resting up. I'm just going to get all my washing etc done and maybe pass the vacuum around. 

Have a lovely sunday ladies. Just going to pop my feet up for a bit and watch Nanny 911....gotta love a bit of trash TV! lol

:hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

36 weeks 2day! I can't believe I've made it this far after12 years of TTC! An absolute miracle that words cannot describe, am soo close I'm gonna burst ! lol xxxx

Love and hugs to Oct mummies! :)


----------



## eswift

Yemii ~ Fingers crossed that they let you home, surely it's a good sign that Stanley's not yet engaged... Either way good Luck...

Off to collect my car from Mum & Dad's, left it there after Friday's trip out... Anyway, I'm going t o try not to moan any more today... Have a lovely day girls xxxx

I'm coming back to cook roast lamb, yorkshire puds and all the trimmings for lunch, That's just what I fancy... Fed up of eating crap...


----------



## Mumof42009

yemii_2009 said:


> Evening ladies x
> 
> I am writing this from my hospital bed!! I started having contractions at 5am!! By 9am they were 10mins apart...at 1pm I went to my local labour ward and after obswrvations, monitoring, swabs, bloods etc they have kept me in...jabbing my poor bottom with steroids!! TMI lol sorry!!
> 
> Anyways I have to stay her till they stop or stanley is born whichever comes first!! BTW I'm only 33weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Please keep stanley in ur prayers (tho he is bigger than average so I'm hoping that goes in his favour!)
> 
> Xxxx

:hugs: Hope you will be ok huni, Stanley will be fine so try not to worry to much :hugs: The steriod injections kill and your bum aches for ages lol!
Hope he can stay put a bit longer for you xx

Morning Ladies :flower:

I wont be around tommorrow so just wanted to celebrate today 34 weeks tommorrow :happydance::happydance: can you believe i was told i wouldnt get over 32wks let alone be here now! Ive got my consultant review tuesday and scan to find out the condition of my placenta if it has started to fail in any part at all they will section at 35wks but otherwise they have said around 36/37 wks so not long now.
Hope everyone is ok and bumps are ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## keerthy

Yemi ~ :hugs: hope u and stanley are doing ok! thinking of you.... 

Alright ladies,

I am feeling like crap... eerrr.... :nope: sleep at all!!!! 

well trying to get some sleep.... now!!! hopefully I can!!!! :haha:

hope everyone else is enjoying their sunday!!!!! weather is crappy here....


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

*Yemii *- fingers crossed for you, hope everything calms down and Stanley stays put for a little longer so you don't need anymore injections :hugs:

:happydance:Congrats for today *daopdesign* :happydance:
&
:happydance:Congrats for tomorrow *Mumof42009* :happydance:​
Wow some of these little bumpkins really are in a rush! 

OH has gone to collect the new car with his Dad so I get to relax, do a bit of paperwork and wash clothes. Think I will do baby item washes in between normal washes as a bit on an incentive!! We bought a load more outfits from the carboot today, spent about £5 in total, even managed to get a few sleep suits with integrated scratch mits in too so I am super happy :thumbup:

Nibble time me thinks!

:hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i feel abit poo today =[ got back ache and been on loo all day =[. in a foul mood lol, hot and sweaty. 

Does it drive anyone else mad when people like to tell you so and so have had there baby, when you dont even know the person who has had there baby! my sister keeps texing me telling me her friends friend or blah blah has had a boy/girl today. ARGHH i dont want to know!


----------



## Chaos

florabean1981 said:


> Yemii- God, I really hope bo9th you & Stanley are doing okay... :hugs: (anyone had any news; I' pretty sure she doesn't have a text buddy yet)
> 
> Has everyone read Honeybee's post about Jadesh101??? She's a bumpkin too, from Wales. She was due 8th oct and is only 19 & has had a pretty rough pregnancy & pre-eclampsia, but she had an emergency c-section today (5th sept) & had her little girl Kiera Cariad, (cariad is welsh for love, btw) weighing 5lbs 12oz. Jade (altho in pain) & Kiera are doing well according to her sister. (I think I got all the info right... but anyone, the thread is in the 3rd tri section for peeps to read themselves, lol- the pics are gorgeous).
> 
> Also, RebaMc had her twins; a girl Matilda (Tilly) Grace AND a boy Jasper (Jas) Gabriel, born on 24.08.09, (-5wks4days), weighing 5lb1oz & 5lb15oz
> 
> So that's 4 October babies so far, with possibly Yemi's on the way too... keeping my fingers (& legs) firmly crossed for everyone now!!!

I updated the front page.


----------



## cloud9mummy

thanks for the update yemii - your jab wake up call sounds most unpleasant!!

i bet you could do without the sleep deprivation just at the moment keerthy! same for you too maffie as you were up very early x

congrats daopdesign - having a baby really does feel miraculous :) even more so when been much wanted for so long.

mumof42009 - congratulations on making 34 weeks!

we went to a christening today - me and OH are deciding whether to have one for kai are not. i'm dithering but falling more on the side of not because we aren't religious but OH seems keen on the idea!


----------



## Kte

cloud9mummy said:


> we went to a christening today - me and OH are deciding whether to have one for kai are not. i'm dithering but falling more on the side of not because we aren't religious but OH seems keen on the idea!

It sounds a bit bad but we will have a christening for our LO mainly because the best school near us is C of E and they will have to be christened to get in. Plus I think it will be a nice excuse for a family get together afterwards :) OH and I aren't religious even though we were both brought up in religion (OH was actually the lead quior (sp?!?) boy at one point, he is very :blush: about it though, he got to sing in front of the Queen and was even a better singer than Gareth Gates (if anyone can remeber him) who was in the same group. Hence my singing is never up to scratch but I don't care I can howl the house down and still be happy :rofl:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv really really been craving the sherbet out of sherbet fountins, had like 4x a day but past two days not had any but today im major major majorrrrr craving it. iv cried because i want a couple soo bad =[


----------



## eswift

Evening ladies...

Well, tea was lovely... Stuffed now though... I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with the yorkshire pudding batter... but they're cooking flat... I not been able to cook them since becoming pregnant, normally I don't have a problem... Mind you I did end up wearinng my tea all over my clothes and arm... OH just laughed at me...

Hope everyone was is feeling much better this evening...

I'm quite glad DS is back to school tomorrow... Things will soon get back to normal, he has so much energy and is so bored at the moment... Bring on the rountine...

Here's hoping we all have a great nights sleep...


----------



## keerthy

Just realised am 35 WEEKS TODAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*I am happy, scared.... errr mixed feelings right now!!! will have the LO in ma hands in other 35 days! *

*well, today has been a lazy day..... couldnt take nap, no comfortable position to sleep! Just had a nice bath, washed ma hair... dried... had a glass of orange juice!!!! Now hopefully I can sleep tonight, that is if the LO lets me to... 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!! *


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

me and dp has just had a blazing row AGAIN.. he called he a fat c**t! and no wonder why he doesnt want to marry me!

HES IN BED!!!! i wanted to go bed yday and he made me feel like shite about it so i got up.. but now hes in bloody bed


----------



## cloud9mummy

Kte said:


> It sounds a bit bad but we will have a christening for our LO mainly because the best school near us is C of E and they will have to be christened to get in. Plus I think it will be a nice excuse for a family get together afterwards :) OH and I aren't religious even though we were both brought up in religion (OH was actually the lead quior (sp?!?) boy at one point, he is very :blush: about it though, he got to sing in front of the Queen and was even a better singer than Gareth Gates (if anyone can remeber him) who was in the same group. Hence my singing is never up to scratch but I don't care I can howl the house down and still be happy :rofl:

Nah, it doesn't sound bad :winkwink: the christening we went to today was catholic and i suspect that was carried out for two main reasons. a) to get the baby into the best school locally which happens to be catholic and b) to show her off :haha: the service was so dull - was 45 minutes long and I got a numb bum and there were babies crying all way throughout and it felt like 3 hours long!! Sounds awful but I have been to funerals that were more inspiring. If we were to christen LO would be CofE like you. There is a very good CofE school near us but have to go to church regularly for years and years to get in and I think I would feel just too hypocritical and manipulative doing that :shrug:


----------



## harmonybunny

Congrats Keerthy:happydance: 

Wishing you all the luck in the world Yemi :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

xTaylorsMummy said:


> me and dp has just had a blazing row AGAIN.. he called he a fat c**t! and no wonder why he doesnt want to marry me!
> 
> HES IN BED!!!! i wanted to go bed yday and he made me feel like shite about it so i got up.. but now hes in bloody bed

Sounds like you're having a really rough time of it, hon. I really hope things get better for you :hugs:


----------



## eswift

We're on about getting our LO christened too... OH is not religious at all, and was raised very open minded... LOL his sister use to be head of RE in her last school... We even had a registary wedding... But I'd like a blessing aventually...

I was brought up open minded but mainly C of E, we ended up living abroad loads when I was a child/teenager so we had lots of experiences that were from other cultures and back grounds...

I do feel that the final desicion is up to LO in the end, but I can't see the harm in a grounded education within a religion... DS was Christened at 4 months old, and attends a C of E school; through my choosing... I've had no regrets... I've to decide which secondary school to enrole DS into next year...

I've plenty to choose from as we fall into the catchment area for 5 different ones... LOL Now't like being spoilt for choice... DS will be in the last year at secondary school as LO will be starting primary school...


----------



## Neon

Hi. Thought would say hellooo. Not much to report. Sleeping lots. Bump bit painful sometimes and lots of BHs. Lots of hiccups a day (up to 4x) and lots of movement. Just starting to get the fear of getting bump out! :wacko:

Don't finish work for another 2 weeks! Shattered.

35 weeks today! Congrats too keerthy.

Take care. x


----------



## eswift

Morninng Ladies...

Certainly doesn't feel like I should be up and awake... I had an awful nights sleep... Up and down all night, could I get comfy... Nope... I've got back ache, hip ache, swollen fingers (complete with pins & needles) generally feeling run down and out of sorts... Not fun, feel like I've been like this since Friday... 

New mantra "I must try not to moan, I must try not to moan..." LOL I feel more like "I feel like crap, I feel like crap..."

OH is in bed zzzing, he's back on nights... He's happier... DS is still zzzing too, thank goodness he's back to school today... I so want to be zzzing away... OK I'm jelous...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Eswift feel free to moan I think it cvan be great therapy!

Woke up early today, woke up screaming and crying from a nightmare, OH was really good and was cuddling me as I woke up. He thinks it must be stress his ex is causing. She's not ebing very pleasant about us having a baby.

My new moses basket should be arriving today so cant wait :happydance:

Had a lovely dinner last night, as oh had been cycling half the day we had a chinese, wow it was scrummy. Mixed starter selection, lemon chicken, sweet and sour chicken and banana fritters........ hmmm might have a fritter for first breakfast!


----------



## aimee-lou

cloud9mummy said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> It sounds a bit bad but we will have a christening for our LO mainly because the best school near us is C of E and they will have to be christened to get in. Plus I think it will be a nice excuse for a family get together afterwards :) OH and I aren't religious even though we were both brought up in religion (OH was actually the lead quior (sp?!?) boy at one point, he is very :blush: about it though, he got to sing in front of the Queen and was even a better singer than Gareth Gates (if anyone can remeber him) who was in the same group. Hence my singing is never up to scratch but I don't care I can howl the house down and still be happy :rofl:
> 
> Nah, it doesn't sound bad :winkwink: the christening we went to today was catholic and i suspect that was carried out for two main reasons. a) to get the baby into the best school locally which happens to be catholic and b) to show her off :haha: the service was so dull - was 45 minutes long and I got a numb bum and there were babies crying all way throughout and it felt like 3 hours long!! Sounds awful but I have been to funerals that were more inspiring. If we were to christen LO would be CofE like you. There is a very good CofE school near us but have to go to church regularly for years and years to get in and I think I would feel just too hypocritical and manipulative doing that :shrug:Click to expand...


We are considering having a christening but seeing as we didn't get married in a church, we too feel it would be very hypocritical. I was never christened and I still attended a CofE school....amongst others (went to 14 schools in total! :dohh:) 

We were thinking of having a 'naming day' where we would basically lay on a bit of food and drink, invite everyone round and generally show the LO off to family and friends, offically name them (after all, baptism is a sacrament that doesn't have to be done by a priest!), name the god-parents etc, without all the pomp and circumstance of a church service which I'm not really a fan of. We have the problem though that the family are so spread out, I'm not sure anyone would come! :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

We haven't discussed christening the baby. I went to a CofE school, a great school and it had a great spirit to it, very friendly and caring and the vicars were always there and I got involved in loads of activities at school and church. I wasn't christened as mum thinks we should decide. I'm still not christened but do believe in God.
My oh used to go to your alt and has had a Christian lifestyle so it's something we will have to discuss. I do think if a child is Christened then i'd want it to mean more than just that and for the child to be brought up in that way.


ooooh 33 weeks today too :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie, I think I'm with you on this one! I'm a very spiritual person, believe in God and would quite gladly attend church if I'm honest (and this sounds awful) if it was more convenient. Our village church closed down 10 years ago, and my hubby works 1 in 3 Sundays. 

I'm a great believer that being at ease with your own spirituality will do more for your child's well-being. My Mum too thought I should choose what religion I wanted to move into, and I think that this is an important decision for everyone to make. Giving a 'good' upbringing is more important! (My uncle had all 4 of his children and him and his wife 'welcomed' into the catholic faith so that the children could go to the local catholic school.....seems a bit off to me!)


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

:hugs: to all in need and congrats to those reaching new milestones xxxx

Well here we are the start of a new week and its started crap already! My 1 year old staffy pup has got hives!! poor thing :( she has just had a cool bath and we are gonna try and work out what she has come into contact with thats different! We changed her food 5 days ago so seems as though that maybe it.. gonna put her back on the old stuff and see if they go down.
Only 2 days till my OH's operation so thats always a bit worrying, although he is a big strong lad i am sure he will be fine.....

Right time to try and wake up a bit... see you all soon xxx


----------



## Maffie

baby.love if it is the food what I was taught in college was when changing an aniamals diet mixe the new and old with a little more of the new and a little less of the old each day till its all the new, so there isn't a sudden change.


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Maffie hun..

Well Lani (my pup) seems very happy after her bath so it must of given her some relief.


----------



## eswift

I've managed to get Dr's appointment for 11am... Still very uncomfy... Not sure what I'm hoping they'll be able to do, just want the bloody pain to sod off... Not very good with pain LOL

DS went off to school with no drama's excellent... I can't believe he's now in the final year of primary... They just grow so fast...

Maffie ~ the chinese sounded lovely...

Baby.love ~ hope your dog feels better soon... Mine's been rather close and protective all weekend, even to the point where he had his head on my tummy yesterday ( his boddy was on the foot stool) listening to baby... At the moment he's been under foot, under my chair etc not very far from me at all...

Right I'm gonna have breakie number 2... Catch you later all...


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Well another rubbish sleep ! Argggg I am sick of it now I seem to sleep ok at the weekend and then when it comes to a work night I have a rubbish sleep.

Baby didnt move around a lot yesterday I was getting a little worried because he is so active usually. But I think he was just having a quiet day because once I wanted to sleep he started ! 

Hope you all had a nice weekend, I didnt do much. 

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Well girls my pup is off to the vets as the bath only gave her a small bit of relief then loads of hives came up again :( I feel so sad for her as she looks totally fed up.. They will more than likely give her some antihistemines(sp?) but its best to make sure she is ok. Bless her heart she is still waggling her little tail...

Oh and this is her.. :cloud9: any chance to show off my baby x (do excuse my boxer's bum in the pic :rofl:)



Linda : Freya had a quiet day yesterday too. i hate it when she does it as i panic :hugs: 

Right i am off to cuddle my puppy dog xxx


----------



## MrsO29

Hiya all,

I had a bit of a weird day yesterday.
I was having a lazy day, and felt really tired, then at around 7pm I started shivering so I took my temp and between 7 and 8pm it went from 37.0 to 38.3.
I felt really sick and dizzy, my heart was racing but I felt freezing cold.
Anyway I took 2 paracetamol and went to bed, and although I had to get up to pee 4 times, I feel fine this morning.

No idea what it was!

Thankfully my new mattress is being delivered in around half an hour, so I should have great nights sleeps until baby comes. Fingers crossed anyway!

Have a great week all.
34 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Not at work today, it took me forever to get ready and then when I went to get my work pants out of the tumble dryer they were still wet. I have not other trousers as they were all in the same wash and nothing else fits me :doh: I have been so tired these past few days doing nothing, well, paperwork, washing clothes, pottering about doing house stuff and it just seems to have taken it out of me. I feel bad for not going in but work are fine by it thankfully. 

OH just called to say I can help him with the cellar when I get home and asked me to move the bins round the front, after telling me I should relax. Lol Bless.

*Eswift* - hope you get to catch up on some those Zzzz's your seeing everyone else get x



eswift said:


> I was brought up open minded but mainly C of E, we ended up living abroad loads when I was a child/teenager so we had lots of experiences that were from other cultures and back grounds...
> 
> I do feel that the final desicion is up to LO in the end, but I can't see the harm in a grounded education within a religion... DS was Christened at 4 months old, and attends a C of E school; through my choosing... I've had no regrets... I've to decide which secondary school to enrole DS into next year...

I agree, I can't see the harm in those experiences - as much as I and OH have made our decision I still feel like we should guide our LO and give them the knowledge to make their own. 

I didn't go to a religious school but I grew up in Bradford and so I was exposed to very many different cultures and religions. My first school used to celebrate Easter and Christmas etc but we also used to celebrate things like Eid and Divali. My friend went to a Catholic School and obvioulsy they only followed Catholic traditions and celebrations.

I think the basic principals of religion are good, it helps teach good morals.



cloud9mummy said:


> Nah, it doesn't sound bad :winkwink: the christening we went to today was catholic and i suspect that was carried out for two main reasons. a) to get the baby into the best school locally which happens to be catholic and b) to show her off :haha: the service was so dull - was 45 minutes long and I got a numb bum and there were babies crying all way throughout and it felt like 3 hours long!! Sounds awful but I have been to funerals that were more inspiring. If we were to christen LO would be CofE like you. There is a very good CofE school near us but have to go to church regularly for years and years to get in and I think I would feel just too hypocritical and manipulative doing that :shrug:

The last christening I went to was horrible, it was in the middle of a normal service. I only go to Church as support for my sister when I go and visit her. The vicar-lady held the baby and was jiggiling the poor thing about saying "he could be a bank manager or a bank robber but God will still love him" - WHAT KIND OF THING TO SAY IS THAT?!!

I couldn't go to church as regular as that! We would have to have a plan b! I just can't do it, it freaks me out. I won't waffle on about that though as I could be here all day! The Childminder we have has said they just need to be christened as she takes some of the other children to that school.

*Maffie:* Congrats on 33 weeks! :happydance:



Maffie said:


> We haven't discussed christening the baby. I went to a CofE school, a great school and it had a great spirit to it, very friendly and caring and the vicars were always there and I got involved in loads of activities at school and church. I wasn't christened as mum thinks we should decide. I'm still not christened but do believe in God.
> 
> My oh used to go to your alt and has had a Christian lifestyle so it's something we will have to discuss. I do think if a child is Christened then i'd want it to mean more than just that and for the child to be brought up in that way.

I was christened and even confirmed at a younger age but something just changed in me. Don't get me wrong, I do have my own views but I can not say I am completely religious. There are lots of things I agree with and others I don't. However . . . I wouldn't just get LO christened and say that is that. I wouldnt send them to a Cof E at all if I wanted to keep them away from religion. I would be happy in the knowledge that the school would be giving them some basic religious understanding and do activities that they can get involved in. I and OH would teach our LO the morals and lessons we liked and still believe in to this day. Like I say, I still want them to experience religion.



aimee-lou said:


> We are considering having a christening but seeing as we didn't get married in a church, we too feel it would be very hypocritical. I was never christened and I still attended a CofE school....amongst others (went to 14 schools in total! :dohh:)
> 
> We were thinking of having a 'naming day' where we would basically lay on a bit of food and drink, invite everyone round and generally show the LO off to family and friends, offically name them (after all, baptism is a sacrament that doesn't have to be done by a priest!), name the god-parents etc, without all the pomp and circumstance of a church service which I'm not really a fan of. We have the problem though that the family are so spread out, I'm not sure anyone would come! :dohh:

We live in a small town and they are one of the best schools in the area so its very popular and as such having your child christened is an advantage over other non-christened children applying there. I don't really agree with this but I would like my LO to get into that school. It located two mins up the road if that as well. It just seems ideal in every way and my LO missing out becasue they weren't christened seems daft.

I'm sure your family would like to come for a one off special day such as that.



aimee-lou said:


> I'm a great believer that being at ease with your own spirituality will do more for your child's well-being. My Mum too thought I should choose what religion I wanted to move into, and I think that this is an important decision for everyone to make. Giving a 'good' upbringing is more important! (My uncle had all 4 of his children and him and his wife 'welcomed' into the catholic faith so that the children could go to the local catholic school.....seems a bit off to me!)

I agree about being at ease with your own spirituality. However, I also want my LO to be aware of religion and without me taking them to church each sunday (it's just not going to happen) it will difficult for them to be aware of them. Plus I want them to get a good education so that they can get off to a good start in life and if that means I have to christen them to get them into a good school in the area then so be it!


OK enough from me! Lol Time for :coffee:


----------



## baby.love

well thats my pup off at the vets and i now have my boxer girl stressing out looking for her :cry:


----------



## colsy

... from another 7 September buddy  Have a good'n ... we're off to antenatal tonight, so not the most romantic of occasions! xx


----------



## Kte

I was just posting a happy birthday message in her other post!

Is it your birthday today too Colsy?


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> I was just posting a happy birthday message in her other post!
> 
> Is it your birthday today too Colsy?

Yeh. Was a bit weird in the beginning our pregs - everything Aimee-Lou posted on here, I'd have to reply saying "me too" ... our original due dates were the same (although they've changed now - or certainly mine has anyway), we had our first couple of scans on the same dates, we share a birthday ... was getting a bit spooky!


----------



## Kte

Lol that is a bit spooky!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qK7RCIfeBUI/RxOcDW9ClKI/AAAAAAAAAJY/_ueRl81mDIA/s320/Happy%2Bbirthday%2Bsign.jpg

:hugs:


----------



## Bingers

Happy Birthday to all those celebrating today! Was my birthday over Bank Holiday weekend but didn't do too much to celebrate as was so tired after another week at work!

*Kte* - Was just wondering where do you live as I suspect you are not too far from me? I am in Bingley - hence my name on here being Bingers?


----------



## Kte

Bingers said:


> Happy Birthday to all those celebrating today! Was my birthday over Bank Holiday weekend but didn't do too much to celebrate as was so tired after another week at work!
> 
> *Kte* - Was just wondering where do you live as I suspect you are not too far from me? I am in Bingley - hence my name on here being Bingers?

Lol, I was just thinking when I saw Bingers I wonder if it's anything to do with Bingley!

I used to live in Undercliffe in Bradford but moved away about 8 years ago and my OH comes originally from Shipley but we live in Brighouse now.


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> I was just posting a happy birthday message in her other post!
> 
> Is it your birthday today too Colsy?
> 
> Yeh. Was a bit weird in the beginning our pregs - everything Aimee-Lou posted on here, I'd have to reply saying "me too" ... our original due dates were the same (although they've changed now - or certainly mine has anyway), we had our first couple of scans on the same dates, we share a birthday ... was getting a bit spooky!Click to expand...

Happy birthday to you too Colsy! We're off out for tea and I'm stupidly excited - anyone would think I was 6! lol 

Yes it was a bit weird at the beginning wasn't it! I will start to get really freaked if we end up labouring/giving birth at the same time. Btw....I keep meaning to ask, are you booked in at Darley Dale? 

I'm sure ante-natal will be lovely lol.....we have ours on Sunday which is an 'orientation' of the birth centre, including a treasure hunt for the dads. Hubby has been brushing up his map-reading skills lol. 

Hope you're all a-okay! :hugs: have a lovely day!!


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Happy birthday to you too Colsy! We're off out for tea and I'm stupidly excited - anyone would think I was 6! lol
> 
> Yes it was a bit weird at the beginning wasn't it! I will start to get really freaked if we end up labouring/giving birth at the same time. Btw....I keep meaning to ask, are you booked in at Darley Dale?

Yeh, we hope to go to Darley (assuming we make it to 37 weeks and without probs). How come you know about it? (Good reasons I'm hoping!)

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> I'm a great believer that being at ease with your own spirituality will do more for your child's well-being. My Mum too thought I should choose what religion I wanted to move into, and I think that this is an important decision for everyone to make. Giving a 'good' upbringing is more important! (My uncle had all 4 of his children and him and his wife 'welcomed' into the catholic faith so that the children could go to the local catholic school.....seems a bit off to me!)
> 
> I agree about being at ease with your own spirituality. However, I also want my LO to be aware of religion and without me taking them to church each sunday (it's just not going to happen) it will difficult for them to be aware of them. Plus I want them to get a good education so that they can get off to a good start in life and if that means I have to christen them to get them into a good school in the area then so be it!Click to expand...

That's what I don't like about some places too...when I say, 'aware of spirituality' I kind of also mean 'aware of other faiths' as other faiths can help you to understand your own feelings i.e. life after death etc. I think it can be a very contentious issue.....but I also know that I have moved around A LOT in my life and in general my lack of baptism/christening hasn't hindered me. I even attended sunday school briefly :shrug:

The other thing is that a lot of people don't know you can do it yourself......maybe this should be an option for a lot more people? (It's so that people with poorly infants can welcome them into god's family quickly and without the help of a 'professional'.) I really like this idea as this way, they're not tied down and yet it would allow them access to the schools etc. :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you too Colsy! We're off out for tea and I'm stupidly excited - anyone would think I was 6! lol
> 
> Yes it was a bit weird at the beginning wasn't it! I will start to get really freaked if we end up labouring/giving birth at the same time. Btw....I keep meaning to ask, are you booked in at Darley Dale?
> 
> Yeh, we hope to go to Darley (assuming we make it to 37 weeks and without probs). How come you know about it? (Good reasons I'm hoping!)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I remember a thread about it ages ago and I've just transfered my care to Jubilee in Hull and I'm under the same care conditions...got to get to 36 weeks and with no issues. (Another spooky coincidence!:wacko:)


----------



## Kte

Happy birthday again Aimee-lou (if you haven't seen the other post yet!) :cake:



aimee-lou said:


> The other thing is that a lot of people don't know you can do it yourself......maybe this should be an option for a lot more people? (It's so that people with poorly infants can welcome them into god's family quickly and without the help of a 'professional'.) I really like this idea as this way, they're not tied down and yet it would allow them access to the schools etc. :shrug:

I just want LO to decide what is best for them and respect others who have made their minds up what ever they have believe or have chosen. Obviously to do that they need info and knowledge on it all! :wacko:

How would you go about doing that? :shrug: TBH I would prefer that method if it meant they could still get into the school. It would be better than making promises to God that I wouldn't be able to 100% keep iykwim. It's defo something to speak to OH about and consider.


----------



## aimee-lou

The reason I know about it is my teacher at school had to baptise his little girl when she was in ICU. Not a nice situation but as practicing catholics it made it easier to deal with. I studied religious history at University (strangely obsessed actually lol) and learned about the sacraments. The catechism in catholicism states: 

V. WHO CAN BAPTIZE? 

1256 The ordinary ministers of Baptism are the bishop and priest and, in the Latin Church, also the deacon. In case of necessity, anyone, even a non-baptized person, with the required intention, can baptize, by using the Trinitarian baptismal formula. The intention required is to will to do what the Church does when she baptizes. The Church finds the reason for this possibility in the universal saving will of God and the necessity of Baptism for salvation.

C of E and Lutheran churches kept baptism on as a rite (3 compared to 7 in catholicism) and all the accompanying by-laws so therefore it still stands. Basically, you can do it as long as you are doing it for the right reasons (which only you can know) then you can promise to lead in 'true footsteps' as my lecturer once put it. I think it's a nice middle ground. 

Just chatted to hubby about it and turns out he wants the whole church thing...:dohh: may have to re-think this one! lol


----------



## keerthy

*Happy Birthday Aimee-lou......  Wish you all the luck and joy in the world!!!!  *


----------



## baby.love

*For the birthday girls*

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/happy-birthday-with-cake.gif

*I hope you are having a wonderful day girls* :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Right, I'm off ladies, 

Hubby should be home in half an hour so going to whip round and tidy up. We're then heading out at about 4 as our reservations are at 6 and it's an hour and a half away! :wacko: 

Have a lovely day girls....and thank you so much for the birthday wishes! xx


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

Been and seen dr... Water infection has gone!?!?! Whoo Hoo... Advised to see mw tomorrow and have a bag packed ready for the hospital, sign myself off this week and rest... Said it could be that my body's telling me that babe won't be long as it's already engaged... Covering all angles I guess... Said I just wanted to make sure that how I'm feeling isn't all in my head, dr laughed and said nope I definately think it's all in your bump...

Spoken to work already said about signing myself off, they're happy, asked about bringing my leave forward by a week, and starting mat leave a week early too... Don't see a problem with that, maybe that I have to call maternity but he'll let me know... Which means that, that's me finished work...

Oh well, guess I'm resting...


----------



## florabean1981

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Colsy & Aimee-Lou :) Hope you both have a good, relaxing & fun day!!!
Congratulations to all those who reached milestones & benchmarks today & over the coming week. Not long now!
Kte, my best mate from Uni went to school in Shipley. He now lives in Grassington or soemthing like that & my my other best friend has just moved to Barnoldswick, if that means anything to you. (I'm am geographically challenged, lol)
Has anyone else caught a cold at the moment? I woke up today with a cold & feel all heavy & tired & snotty, lol. Typical. Today is the 1st official day of my maternity leave, and trust me to get ill!!!!!!!!! *grrrr*
My baby bounce/rock/vibrate chair thingy arrived thismorning from babies r us, so I literally have everything I could possibly need to the baby now. Feels good to be this organised for a change, but at the same time, kinda sad coz I like buying things for him, lol.
For those who asked, my belly button is still quite red, but it's not sore anymore. I've taken the bar out completely now, just to be on the safe side, but I'm putting it in for an hour or so eveyday so it wont close up. My midwife said it doesn't look infected, just inflamed & keep an eye on it.

Just had my midwife check-up (I'm 35+3) & everything was perfect. BP 102/80, pulse 80, no sugar or protein in urine, so swelling of hands/feet, fundal height measuring 34cm, baby is still head down & facing the right way (my bum, haha) & had a good heartbeat of 120-138 bpm, so I'm really pleased. The best news tho was that I am 3/5th's engaged already!!!!!!!!!! She said it could be anytime now & wished me luck & gave me a big hug! I really do love my midwife, lol. She's given me a list of contact numbers in case of emergency and booked me in for my next appoinment for the 28th sept, but said, "you might have had him by then, so if I dont see you at the appointment, I'll see you on the ward!" It's really hit me now that I AM HAVING A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: So awesome. :)

anyway, need to go harvest my crops in Farmville coz I'm a sad git! (Craftymum, can't believe our lives have come to this, hahahahahaha!)


----------



## jlosomerset

florabean1981 said:


> Has anyone else caught a cold at the moment? I woke up today with a cold & feel all heavy & tired & snotty, lol. Typical. Today is the 1st official day of my maternity leave, and trust me to get ill!!!!!!!!! *grrrr*

Me too, finished work on Friday and have had a hacking cough all weekend, thats the kids going back to school and bringing all the germs home:growlmad:

Happy Birthday:flower: to the girlies celebrating today.

Am soo tired today, was meaning to get a little sleep in before picking up from school but the washing and tidying got in the way so early night for me tonite I think:sleep:

Right I'm off for a bounce on my ball before the school run :hugs: to all x


----------



## lindak

Happy bday girls :cake:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hello all, 

I've not been online since Wednesday, wow you ladies can talk....10+ pages to read, so I haven't bothered :blush: sorry! Hope your all well and bumps are behaving, have I missed anything?? 

I've been in bed since Thursday with suspected swine flu :cry: had a temp of 39 and just felt literally like I was dying!! My mum called the Doctor out on the Friday and he said it sounds like suspected swine flu so was given a course of Relenza, stopped taking it now and feeling a little better! 

Baby keeps going really quiet and didn't feel him move much yesterday, however hes back moving again today...I was meant to have MW on Friday but cancelled as I was unwell so have re scheduled for this Friday, so will mention it to MW then....i'm just ready to have this baby now, so fed up! 

Doctor has signed me off work for a week, but i'm going to extend it till my mat leave is due to start (next monday) as theres just no point, feeling so run down and tired!! 

Anyway enough of me rambling on, gonna go try eat some toast and drink some more as i'm dehydrated 

Speak soon ladies
xxx


----------



## keerthy

* Happy Birthday to you too dear Colsy!!!!!!   *
Excuse my severe preggy brains 

Ok ladies.... just been to give my bloods... well, it was tough again!! arggh.... got pricked twice (only! thank god) But she had to use a butterfly needle....... phew!!!!! finally :thumbup:

have been really weak since morning....... Panicking a bit! prob coz of the exam tomorrow!!!!! Well, I am sure I won't be able to clear it :nope: just giving a try... to know how the exam would be!!!! 

today morning, felt so bad had to go to the doctor!!!! my BP was normal 117/75... everything was normal.... except me panicking!!!!!! :cry:

So hows everyone doing today????


----------



## florabean1981

Good luck with the exam Keerthy! :) Try not to panic too much hun. 

Megan: hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

Happy Birthday, ladies :cake:

Hope you have a fab day! xx


----------



## Kte

> Kte, my best mate from Uni went to school in Shipley. He now lives in Grassington or soemthing like that & my my other best friend has just moved to Barnoldswick, if that means anything to you. (I'm am geographically challenged, lol)

Lol yep, I know where you mean, nice rural areas those iirc. I have been to Grassington but it was more than 10 years ago now shock:) and I have heard of Barnoldswick but never been there! (I am geographically challeneged too lol :lol:) OH would know better about the schools that are in Shipley but he says the school he went to was in Bingley.

Good luck tomorrow *Keerthy* :flower: :hugs:

Hope you start to feel better soon *MeggieMoo* :flower: :hugs:


:blush: OMG I am so embarressed! :blush: OH get his new car yesterday and has been chatting to some people on a forum, part of the car club he is now in. Anyways, one of the members came over to check out his new car. OH introduced him to me and after they had gone to look at the cars I realised I was stood there in my skirt, totally unzipped and unbuttoned as it was the only thing I could find to wear this morning until my trousers dried :blush: :rofl:


----------



## florabean1981

Kte- aww bless you & your skirt :rofl:


----------



## Nij

florabean1981 said:


> Kte, my best mate from Uni went to school in Shipley. He now lives in Grassington or soemthing like that & my my other best friend has just moved to Barnoldswick, if that means anything to you. (I'm am geographically challenged, lol)

OMG two of my most favourite places, Barnoldswick and Grassington......
I know all the schools in Shipley/Saltaire/Bingley but if you want a truthful opinion, your best off PM'ing me lol



Bingers said:


> Was just wondering where do you live as I suspect you are not too far from me? I am in Bingley - hence my name on here being Bingers?

Where in Bingley are you from? I was brought up in NabWood.


----------



## Bingers

*NJI* - I grew up just off Lady Lane - Oakwood Drive area? Now live a little bit neared to Bingley and just off Park Road though have lived elsewhere before moving back! Are you no longer local to me?


----------



## Nij

Bingers said:


> *NJI* - I grew up just off Lady Lane - Oakwood Drive area? Now live a little bit neared to Bingley and just off Park Road though have lived elsewhere before moving back! Are you no longer local to me?

I know the area well.

I moved to Brighouse about 2 years ago now, still localish lol.


----------



## Maffie

Happy birthday girls :cake:


Afternoon all, well been pottering around and managed to do 5 or 6 loads of washing, I'm half way through arranging the bedroom, must try to get the bed empty before bedtime :dohh:


I could really go do this :gun: to oh's ex, she drives me mad sometimes.

Need to start dinner but dont know what to make.


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> Afternoon all, well been pottering around and managed to do 5 or 6 loads of washing, I'm half way through arranging the bedroom, must try to get the bed empty before bedtime :dohh:
> 
> 
> I could really go do this :gun: to oh's ex, she drives me mad sometimes.
> 
> Need to start dinner but dont know what to make.

LOL my bed is the same today! :dohh:

:hugs: about OH's ex making you feel bad / angry.

Hope you figure out what to eat. Luckily OH took me out due to me being so tired (Tesco cafe!) I had a yummy jacket potato with lots of Chilli on it *yum* :D


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

hmmm well went to the 1st anti-natal class this evening, not sure I feel as though I know any more than I did before... Ok I know I've had a baby before, what do I expect... I kind of felt sorry for the 1st time mums that were there it was all so rushed and pain this and pain that... Not sure that they actually went into anything in enough details to inform you on anything... 

Next one's on bringing baby home & breast feeding...


----------



## jlosomerset

Well girls, wot a bloody nitemare day, first day of mat leave and I get admitted to hospital:cry:

Basically when I saw midwife last wed, she did the usual and tested my wee, said it looked like I had an infection and sent it off.

Today I have a call from docs to say that I have an infection and its not treatable ny oral antibiotics!!!

Was in seeing consultant at hospital at 6.30 and I have to have IV antibiotics:cry:
They took another sample that they are sending off for urgent attention overnight and they need to discuss with microbiology exactly how to treat me, they know whch drip to give me but unsure of for how long.

Wanted to keep me in tonite but persuaded them to let me come home and I have to go back at 9.30 tomorrow morning with a bag packed and expect to stay upto 48 hours:cry:

They can give me the anti b's via injection but the consultant didnt want to do it this way, with any luck microbiology will tell him its the way forward and I can come home between jabs then, which will be much better for my boys.

And then, as if that wasnt enough, I was driving home and the car decides to pack up!!! managed to get home but oh is going to have to drop me at hosp in morning and then take the car to garage, it has lost power and sounds like a tractor. It never rains does it!!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

that really sucks JLo :hugs:


----------



## elainegee

i now have a planned c section on the 14th October xx


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: jlosomerset - that really does suck!! 

I can't believe I'm up at this time girls!! Hubby is doing a double shift today cry:) which means he left about 5.30am and wont be back until about 9pm! At least he has a late tomorrow which means he can catch up on some rest. Only thing is that it means that once he's up I can't sleep so have to get up and try to nap on the sofa until it's time to put the vaccuum on! :blush:

I had a lovely birthday! I'm still full from the meal....we got back about 9pm and watched Wall-e - what a good film. I'd forgotten how good it actually was! 

I have a busy day today...got to finish sorting out the house so that we can go to the car boot on saturday! I'm so excited as any money we earn will be going on paint and things, and we can finally get the nursery done! I suddenly realised that I'm 34 weeks on wednesday and therefore only 3 weeks off being full term and lets just say that my old bod is making some very 'i'm ready' kind of noises - nothing major yet (No plug yet or false labour pains) but some very suspiscious aches and pains like period style pains lol. Time really is flying! 

Anyway, I'm off to go for a wander and to have a trawl through ebay for a monitor....it's the one major thing we've not got yet :wacko: 

Have a lovely day girls xx


----------



## eswift

Good Morning All...

JLo ~ hope all goes well today... You're right though there now't like kicking you when you're down... Hope that car doesn't cost too much and that your infection goes quickly xxxx

Aimee ~ We too have a busy day ahead and looks like OH maybe struggling to catch any zzzz's today... I've a consultants appointment for my eye this morning, as we've no idea what they plan to do OH has got to come with me incase the put drops in as I can't drive if they do.. Then we've a midwives appointment this afternoon, OH is on about going to that too as she's going to discuss the home birth thing... Guess every little zzz will help...

Oh well... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## florabean1981

Aimee, if it's any consolation, I've been up since just before 5am too. Can't sleep & have morning sickness style nausea; fun, fun, fun!
Have a ton of housework to do- bins to empty, washing up from yesterday to do, about 3-4 loads of washing (probably more if i strip the beds too), vacuuming, clean the bathrooms. I feel like the list is neverending! And it's not even me just 'nesting' out place is just a total mess at the moment for some reason & even though I do housework everyday, i just never seem to be able to keep on top of it... My OH now things that because I'm on maternity leave, that he no longer has to pitch in, coz afterall 'I'm sat at home doing nothing all day while he's at work.' I thought mat leave was for me to rest & get ready for bubs, but obviously not!!!!! *sigh*

Anyways, I'm gonna make a start on the washing up mountain. (who'd have thought 2 adults could make so much mess, hey?)


----------



## aimee-lou

florabean1981 said:


> Aimee, if it's any consolation, I've been up since just before 5am too. Can't sleep & have morning sickness style nausea; fun, fun, fun!
> Have a ton of housework to do- bins to empty, washing up from yesterday to do, about 3-4 loads of washing (probably more if i strip the beds too), vacuuming, clean the bathrooms. I feel like the list is neverending! And it's not even me just 'nesting' out place is just a total mess at the moment for some reason & even though I do housework everyday, i just never seem to be able to keep on top of it... My OH now things that because I'm on maternity leave, that he no longer has to pitch in, coz afterall 'I'm sat at home doing nothing all day while he's at work.' I thought mat leave was for me to rest & get ready for bubs, but obviously not!!!!! *sigh*
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna make a start on the washing up mountain. (who'd have thought 2 adults could make so much mess, hey?)

I hear ya! I was washing all of Sunday and the basket is already full (Monday is bed-stripping day!) - I also have to clean the bathrooms (Tuesday) and make sure all the washing up is done. General whip around tidy up too takes about half an hour as my hubby is incapable of using a washing basket or taking his mug through to the kitchen......musn't grumble, he bought me a lovely watch for my birthday! :flower:I think my hubby has gotten used to me having a cleaning 'routine' now and kind of knows what will get done when lol (Monday - bedrooms, Tuesday - Bathrooms, Wednesday - Kitchen, Thursday - Dust, Polish and Vacuum, Friday - Washing and Ironing)..but we're doing a car boot sale on Saturday and I have to sort out all the stuff to go to that. Add to that my nesting instinct has kicked in big style and I desperately want to get the nursery sorted but can't do that until the weekend! 

I think I need to get some more sleep! lol


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, Jlo hope they get you sorted asap and your car is back on the road quickly. Eswift hope the eye appointment goes smoothly, sounds like hubby is looking after you well.

I felt very rough yesterday, oh told me off as he thought i'd done too much and he worked out when he got home i'd only had about 500 calories. Oooops! So he made dinner and made me have a rest. I'd been nibbling on fruit so hadn't really felt like a proper meal.

Got to stay in again today, moses basket came yesterday and oh's new phone is due to arrive today. Can't even do anymore washing as i've run out of drying space. I definitely need a new tumble dryer!


----------



## florabean1981

aimee-lou said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> Aimee, if it's any consolation, I've been up since just before 5am too. Can't sleep & have morning sickness style nausea; fun, fun, fun!
> Have a ton of housework to do- bins to empty, washing up from yesterday to do, about 3-4 loads of washing (probably more if i strip the beds too), vacuuming, clean the bathrooms. I feel like the list is neverending! And it's not even me just 'nesting' out place is just a total mess at the moment for some reason & even though I do housework everyday, i just never seem to be able to keep on top of it... My OH now things that because I'm on maternity leave, that he no longer has to pitch in, coz afterall 'I'm sat at home doing nothing all day while he's at work.' I thought mat leave was for me to rest & get ready for bubs, but obviously not!!!!! *sigh*
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna make a start on the washing up mountain. (who'd have thought 2 adults could make so much mess, hey?)
> 
> I hear ya! I was washing all of Sunday and the basket is already full (Monday is bed-stripping day!) - I also have to clean the bathrooms (Tuesday) and make sure all the washing up is done. General whip around tidy up too takes about half an hour as my hubby is incapable of using a washing basket or taking his mug through to the kitchen......musn't grumble, he bought me a lovely watch for my birthday! :flower:I think my hubby has gotten used to me having a cleaning 'routine' now and kind of knows what will get done when lol (Monday - bedrooms, Tuesday - Bathrooms, Wednesday - Kitchen, Thursday - Dust, Polish and Vacuum, Friday - Washing and Ironing)..but we're doing a car boot sale on Saturday and I have to sort out all the stuff to go to that. Add to that my nesting instinct has kicked in big style and I desperately want to get the nursery sorted but can't do that until the weekend!
> 
> I think I need to get some more sleep! lolClick to expand...

I've decided all men are incapable of using a washing basket for their dirty clothes!!!! My OH leaves a trail from the front door (shoes & socks & coat), then his shorts/jeans on the floor in the bathroom, then his t-shirt on the bedroom floor once he gets home from work. He then leaves the same reverse trail with his non-work clothes when he gets changed for bed (he goes thru 3 pairs of boxers a day, lol, otherwise he says he doesn't feel 'fresh' - he's such a dork!), then in the mornings in our ensuite bathroom, he leaves his boxers/PJs on the floor next to the shower...
First thing I do once I get up in the mornings afetr peeing is pick up all his damn clothes from around the house, pick up all the mugs & empty drinks bottles left in every room he's been in the day before & wipe the kitchen surfaces from his stupid toast crumbs!!!! He's like the most predictable messy man I know, lol. 
I wouldn't mind if it wasn;'t for the fact that he EXPECTS it to be cleaned up, and knows that I can only let it go a couple of dys before flipping out, giving in & doing it myself.
Still, his saving grace is that he always does the shopping, does most of the cooking, generally empties & take out the bins & doesn't appear t mind driving me everywhere all the time... and he also gives great back massages & makes me laugh on a daily basis with his attempt at humour, lol, so I can't complain too much. And even though we've been together ages now, he still buys me chocolates, sweets, flowers, sexy underwear etc for no reason other than to see me happy. I just hope he still does it after we have the baby & get married in April, lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

Sounds like you're living with a clone of my hubby! lol 

I don't mind really although the occasional gripe does pass my lips (mainly on here! lol) as like yours, all I have to do is ask and he will do anything lol. The clothes are a bug bear though - he delights in putting damp towels and dirty clothes on top of the pile of ironing in the bathroom! :dohh: 

Aww when in April? Our wedding anniversary is the 12th April - such a lovely time of year as all our photo's are full of blossom and daffodils! :thumbup:


----------



## eswift

I'm not sure but it may be a allergy that all men have - laundry into baskets... I'd even gone as far a moving the laundry basket to OH side of the bed next to the bed (within arms reach of the bed) and he still put the dirty washing on the floor... I gave in and through the laundry basket out... Now I just collect the laundry from around the house, and put it on the floor infront of the washer, ready to go in each and every day... Save a lot of bickering....

I'm hoping that the eye consultant goes well too, I've my fingers crossed that I'll have my vision in my left eye back before babe gets here. I need a lense making or a cornea graft doing (not sure which they're doing...) Not as nervous about it as I was last time I saw them... Think it's because I know they can do something about my sight...

Maffie ~ you must start to relax! The food thing is an issue for me too, not wanting meals as such, much sooner pick... (or just have a pudding instead.) Try not to let OH ex pee you off either... She really isn't worth it... Funny how some people get right under your skin, isn't it? I'm hoping that after dashing about today I can make apple & rubarb crumble... Must remember milk & custard powder... Yummy (both apples and rubarb are home grown...) We had homemade tomatoe soup yesterday...

I gonna blow up my ball today, as I've found I'm comfier with my hips spread out... Kinda sat on floor with my legs spread out and my feet together... Not too happy sat in a chair with my legs down... Ok, I'm not too sure why I have the urge to do this... But I've decided to just go with the flow of my feelings and not worry too much about how nutty I seem... LOL even have moses basket now dressed and made up in the bedroom... Feel happier about that being done, just need to do the one for down stairs... Ive got the bedding out for it already...


----------



## Kte

Morning all :flower:, 

I have been non-stop clothes and pot washing since the weekend too and the piles just haven't got any smaller ~ it's really disheartening! I even had chance to do extra clothes washing with my sick day yesterday and it _still_ doesn't look any better! The tumble dryer was full, the line was full and my airer in the front room! I can't get this stuff done quick enough!

OH leaves his worn stuff all down the side of the bed, even though the wash basket is only at the bottom. To be fair at the moment I'm quite happy as I seem to end up with 1x clean basket and 1 x dirty basket in there and he doesn't know which is which and can sometimes put his dirty clothes on the clean stuff :dohh: One day, when I get on top of it all it won't be a prob :lol: . . . plus he is very good around the rest of the house so I defo can not grumble and he has also stepped it up whilst I have been pregnant and especially with cat loo duty so I am very proud of him.

*Jlo* ~ hope you get sorted asap and feel better soon and that your car is back on the road quickly without too much cost.

*Eswift* ~ hope the eye appointment and your appointment this aft go well. I love Rhubarab, my Mum and Dad used to grow it at the bottom of our garden when I was little. Rhubarb crumble - scrummy :D


----------



## keerthy

Morning all.... 

:hugs: to all those who need them!!!!! 

Had a crappy night with bloody weird dreams...... :doh: 

Going for my exam.. @ 1 30 pm today and another paper tomorrow the same time. 
I am sure... it will suck!!!!!!!! :haha:and I won't do it well... Prepared like crap!!!!! :dohh:

Wish me luck girls.... Pray for me.. that I will make it till the exam centre!!!!! Hope I wont get ma Labor pains in the exam hall :haha:

just want to :sleep: I dont want to go for the exammmm... :nope::nope::nope: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! It will be a shame if I don't..... Oh am so confused this morning!!!!! :wacko::cry:


----------



## Maffie

Kte i'm with you on the washing mine never seems to go down. Only time it did was when mum took it all and washed dried and ironed it all. Just so glad I didnt have to wash all the baby clothes too. I love my mum :cloud9:

I hope the exam goes well Keerthy, whats it in? Nerves before are good, I always find I didn better n exams I was more nervous about.


----------



## eswift

Keerthy ~ hope the exam goes well... Try not to worry too much... I'm sure you'll do well...

Kte ~ The washing & pots ever increasing piles are awful... Just think if they're the vain in our lives now, what are we going to be like with newbabies as well as the piles??? What a horrid thought... LOL ah, it doesn't do it self so will still be there the following day(ssss)...

I had more apple than I realised, done apple crumble and apple & rubarb... One for tea one in the freeze. Along with the left over soup... Starting to freeze the extra portions for when babe arrives as OH & DS are good but they'd live off chips, chips and more chips if left to their own choice, with sausages and burgers added depending on what DS fancied... OH is such a softie... Just like a marshmallow... looks hard on the outside but all mushy on the inside...

Right shower time, before waking OH up... Coor the weather here is crappy, dark clouds and wind... Yet weather man was bragging about sun and heat... Guess it's north south divide again.... LOL mind you after the heat rash a couple of weeks ago, maybe rain & wind is better for me...


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies,

Keerthy- Good luck with exams

Kte - Argg washing does my head in and there is only 2 of us. What is going ot be like with baby clothes aswell ! 

Had a good sleep last night thank god ! Weather is rubbish here in dublin today. So I think when I get home from work Im gonna curl up on the sofa and chill for the night ! Have doctor app today , just routine urine and bp. 

Hope you are all well xx :hugs:


----------



## Kte

LOL ~ Thats the scary part, all the extra washing on it's way. I'm sure LO things will live in the washer! :wacko: I have just started to do LO's washes as a 'treat' in between normal washes at the mo! I just wanted to be on top of things before LO arrives, then I won't feel so bad if (when) I get behind again! :haha: 

*Maffie* - I wish my Mum lived close enough so she could do that! OH's parents have helped in the past (when the washer broke) but it was hard work so I will just plodd on! 

*Keerthy* ~ *Good Luck* :flower: 

It looks so overcast outside yet its really warm - very weird!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Maffie

My parents live over in Yorkshire, My brother drives over every week though so I can get out and do stuff. I am lucky.

Just chilling a bit then going to make a plum loaf, oh is already looking forward to a slice and ive not even made it yet :lol:


----------



## Kte

Thats not too bad, my parents only live about an hour away but we always have to 'book in' a visit as they are always doing something! 

Your baking makes me jealous! (In a good way :))


----------



## Maffie

I'll make sure to post a pic of the cake :rofl:


----------



## florabean1981

Kte- I have to book visits with my mum & step-dad as they live in Dorset (anout 2 hrs drive away) & are always insanely busy, plus my step dad works in Dubai every other month too, so we always have to plan it around the flights & writing up of reports, etc etc. 
My dad & step-mum live nearly 340 miles away in Norfolk (where I grew up) so seeing them means booking annual leave, or them coming to us, and all my friends live either still in Norwich, or in Bangor (north Wales) where I went to uni, so I feel miles away from everyone. Still, it's nice that my house is my house & other than my sis & nephews & my OH's dad, we rarely get visitors. :)

Aimee-Lou: we're getting married april 2010 at Amberley Castle in west sussex. It's stunningly beautiful & antiquated- proper fairytale style, but at the same time, just out close family & a couple of friends from uni. It's costing us a fortune!!! I feel a bit guilty I've spent more money on holidays & wedding stuff than I have on my soon-to-be son! Oh well, I've got a lifetime of spoiling him I suppose. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

I went to Bangor!!!! 2002-2005 :happydance:

And don't feel guilty about your wedding. It will bring you so much joy in the long run. I can't help but smile when I look at the photo's on the wall....and you do have a whole life to spoil you're LO....your wedding day is just that, one day that should be the best you can make it! I have been really careful with budget for our LO and the way I see it, the money is better spent when they will actually know what's going on around them!!


----------



## florabean1981

I was at Bangor 2003-2006!!! My OH was there 2004-2007. Loads of my friends are doing post grads, plus I used to coach trampolining & gymnastics at Maes Glas so I still know a lot of kids & parents there. I always loved being in bangor. I actually get a bit home sick from it every now & then... Neferet lives in bangor at the moment & she's a bumpkin too. Small world, innit?!!! :)


----------



## florabean1981

hehe, my 1 yr old chunky bum nephew caleb learned how to use the tike thingy we got him for his birthday last week! Bless him. In a year's time, that could be my little boy... (hopefully mine wont be quite so chunky tho!)
 



Attached Files:







7526_258178300561_724765561_8627065_2406192_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aimee-lou

Very small world. A number of my friends are still there doing postgrads (4 years on lol!) - I do miss it, especially the actually studying which is a really sad thing to say lol.:wacko:


----------



## Maffie

Aimee I think its normal to miss the studying, i'd love to do a post grad. Bangor is a lovely place. What did you all study?


----------



## florabean1981

I did clinical psychology.... as did half the student population of Bangor, lol. That being said, I spent more time doing trampolining & gymnastics & getting far to drunk in Yellow Pub than actually going to lectures or god forbid, the Mac Lab, lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

I have ambitions to do my postgrad once hubby has finished his teacher training....until then I'm just going to have to hanker after it and keep doing random courses at home study! lol

I studied history. I'm an Early Modern specialist but also did some sections on Museums studies so that my career would actually work lol.


----------



## Maffie

I keep wondering why I did a degree then didnt even try to get a job using it :rofl: I studied at Salford, not so pretty :lol: and did Human biology and infectious diseases.


----------



## littlekitten8

Wow you girls sure can chat! Am at the old house for the last time cleaning. So sick of it cos the other girls said they were going to have done most of it before I came over as I'm bloody 8 months pregnant. When I got here there was a list as long as my bloody arm! They have cleaned all the kitchen cupboards except for mine and OH's!! How bloody pathetic. Had enough. I've ended up paying the window cleaner cos they didnt leave any money. They want me to hoover everywhere yet there is shit all over the hallway waiting to be moved out so they can go jump. I have my own house to clean when I get home too as DSS has trashed it lol.

Have had 2 days now of contractions. Have a couple of hours of quite painful contractions about 5-10 minutes apart but after I have a warm bath they settle down. Don't think it will be too much longer though as my plug went 5 weeks ago. Met my new midwife who is lovely. James' head is 3/5 engaged. 

Hope everyone is well and I will try to get on again asap!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> I keep wondering why I did a degree then didnt even try to get a job using it :rofl: I studied at Salford, not so pretty :lol: and did Human biology and infectious diseases.

Ooh my hubby would love that! He wants to do biology then do his teacher training. 

I know a lot of people who just did a degree for the sake of it....then ended up back working in totally un-related roles. One lad I know did films studies, talked about nothing but being a journalist, and now works as a social work administrator!? :shrug:


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> I'll make sure to post a pic of the cake :rofl:

:rofl: :thumbup: :happydance:



My friend loves being a student 'nerd' (her words) becasue of all the studying she gets to do! She will be doing Bio-Chemistry this year but really wants to do something with Marine Biology. I could never decide what to do so I just went stratight into to work. Now I do a degree part time (Educational Administration) with my job, although I am suspending this year to be with LO and will resume next year.


----------



## Kte

littlekitten8 said:


> Wow you girls sure can chat! Am at the old house for the last time cleaning. So sick of it cos the other girls said they were going to have done most of it before I came over as I'm bloody 8 months pregnant. When I got here there was a list as long as my bloody arm! They have cleaned all the kitchen cupboards except for mine and OH's!! How bloody pathetic. Had enough. I've ended up paying the window cleaner cos they didnt leave any money. They want me to hoover everywhere yet there is shit all over the hallway waiting to be moved out so they can go jump. I have my own house to clean when I get home too as DSS has trashed it lol.
> 
> Have had 2 days now of contractions. Have a couple of hours of quite painful contractions about 5-10 minutes apart but after I have a warm bath they settle down. Don't think it will be too much longer though as my plug went 5 weeks ago. Met my new midwife who is lovely. James' head is 3/5 engaged.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I will try to get on again asap!

:wave: hello LK! Nice to see your back!

Cheeky ex-flat mates! The nerve! 

Glad to hear you have a lovely MW and that James in 3/5 engaged. It does sound like he is getting ready to make an appearence! :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

I was so sure when I started my degree that I would do an MSc, then my PhD or DClinPsy, but by the time I finished & was in debt etc, I just didn't see the point. I'm lucky that I got a job loosely related to my degree, so it hasn't gone to waste. My OH on the otherhand did his in Psychology with Child & language Development and works as a scuba diving instructor... So for him, was kinda pointless, lol.

LK congrats on James being 3/5th engaged- my LO is too. Let's hope it wont be too much longer! I dont care when my lil boy comes, so long as it's not on my birthday. It's bad enough I share my b'day with my own mum, let alone him too!


----------



## Kte

My sis did psychology and then it turned out there was too much sociology covered in the degree for her to get a job relating to psychology. She has being doing bits and pieces with it now to top it up but I think she has given in on the idea fora while. She wants to start a family now (think I have set her off, she was getting broody anyway before I got pregnant!) She stays at home and looks after my two nephews (as a friends and family foster carer). They are my blood relatives my nephews, just to a different sis.

That would be crazy all 3 of you on the same day!


----------



## h702

hey everyone, havent had time to catch up cos ive missed the last few days, so hope eveeryone is ok. 

my first day of no work today, and i have to say im a little bored!! i dont know how you girls that have been off for months cope! thank goodness i only have 3 more weeks before lo arrives :) there is prob lots i should be doing but just cant think of it!! 

at least i have next growth scan on thursday :) 

x


----------



## Maffie

Good to hear from you LK,it certainly is petty them not cleaning your kitchen cupboard.

Cask is cooked, had a slice. Going to ignore it now till oh is home so we can have it with custard.

Debt and sproglet coming along has put a hold to me doing a masters, but im sure I will one day. I have looked at jobs in my field but without a post grad would be hard to get what im after.


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

I'm home, bloody hospitals!!!!

Got there ar 9.30 this morning as instructed, waited till 10 for a bed, although the midwife last nite allocated me one!, got old that results from last nites MSU wasnt back yet, so did general ob's while they waited for them and did another sample.

At just gone 12 they discharged me:growlmad: basically they need to wait another night to see if any more cultures grow on the sample.
So it would appear that the left hand, yet again, doesnt know what the right hand is doing!!!

Have to phone at 9 tomorrow morning for the results and find out if I need to go back in for the anti b's.

OH took the day off work and farmed out DS2 to relatives so all in all bit of a waste of time.

On a good note though baby is 4/5 engaged and the car has been to the garage and is fixed (of a fashion as we were hoping to change it nxt month) so just off out to collect that now.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes x


----------



## florabean1981

ugh, JLo, that's terrible they made you go in & then sent you home again. But I'm glad you got your car sorted & that your little bout is 4/5th engaged. :)


----------



## Mumof42009

Just dropped by to say :hi: and happy belated birthday to you ladies who's bday it was hope you had good days :hugs:
A little update had a hospital appointment this morning and ive been booked for a c-section next thurs consultant thinks this is best decision in regards to my problems and safer to get my little boy get then leave me any longer, im upset of course that i couldnt have a normal full-term pregnancy for once but i dont want to risk my sons life.:cry:


----------



## colsy

Mumof42009 said:


> A little update had a hospital appointment this morning and ive been booked for a c-section next thurs consultant thinks this is best decision

Just to say good luck for next Thursday. I know it's more than a week away yet, but I bet you'll be thinking about it now. I hope you manage to chill a bit for this next week, so at least you're a little bit relaxed when it comes to The Big Day. xx


----------



## eswift

Golly Girls you've all been busy...

My neice is going to Bangor Uni, she goes in 2 weeks... She's going to study clinical Psychology too... She's all emotions at the moment bless her... It's a big step... I'm so envious... I was at Uni when DS was 5/6 but found the debt hard to deal with as I couldn't move as he had a statement for school and it would mean having to fight that battle all over again. I was studying Social work... LOL and now I'm a postie...

Consultant went reasonably well... I've to go for another clinic to have a special contact lense made so I can see out of my left eye... It's all to do with the shape being all wrong... At least there's a solution... I was rather taken back when he said I could just leave it and carry on as I am... What I don't understand is, if there's a solution why would you leave it and not be able to see properly??? Why be blind if you don't have to be? Guess I'll never know...

Midwife appointment was a very pleasent experience... Mine's away on holiday... Whoo Hoo... Had a lovely chat about home birth and local options... Midwife agreed that I'm being sensible about what's available in the area and from past experiences, I'm covering all possiblities... Babe's engaged 3/5 down... So been told to have everything ready... Pain has gone too, which is a good sign... Next appointment is at 36 weeks and the midwife will come to me at home... Been told to find a friend or someone to call if OH's at work and due to parents living 30 mins away... Asked my friend if she's up to the roll... LOL She's chuffed to bits... Might just move her and her daughter in for the final couple of weeks... LOL

JLO ~ What a crap deal you got from the hospital... Sounds like they're out to mess everyone about... Guess we should be grateful that it's for nothing serious and the fact that we're not being rushed in for anything... Glad the car's fixed too...

Gosh I'm tired... Right I'm gonna drop DS at swimming bath's come back for a nap, as I'm not collecting him until 7pm... Catch you soon...


----------



## aimee-lou

Mumof4 - Good luck with the C-section from me too! :hugs: 35 weeks and another October baby!! The others had better not get any ideas! :wacko:


----------



## aimee-lou

eswift said:


> My neice is going to Bangor Uni, she goes in 2 weeks... She's going to study clinical Psychology too...
> 
> 
> oooh she will get to study in the nice new building that they were building opposite my bedroom and which kept me awake from 6am every morning in my third year! :dohh:
> 
> She'll love it. It's so friendly, the psychology dept is excellent and bangor itself is just a nice place to live (I was a peer guide - people who look after freshers) so I'm still very much on the PEP squad lol.
> 
> Glad the MW appointment went well eswift! and that the pain is gone! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Maffie

Mumof4 big big :hugs: you'll soon have a gorgeous baby in your arms.

I seem to be getting kicked a good few inches lower down than normal. I wonder if babes has moved down towards my pelvis?

Oh and here's the plum loaf, just need custard now

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/003-3.jpg


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Mumof4 big big :hugs: you'll soon have a gorgeous baby in your arms.
> 
> I seem to be getting kicked a good few inches lower down than normal. I wonder if babes has moved down towards my pelvis?
> 
> Oh and here's the plum loaf, just need custard now
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/003-3.jpg

Mmmmmmmmmmm - scrummy!!!


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day so far :) . I've had a puzzling one. About ten days ago i was feeling a bit under the weather so i paid the dr a visit. They did a bunch of tests and told me that i had protein in my urine. The dr reckoned that i had a uti and chest infection so was given antibiotics and told to rest. My urine sample was sent to the hospital to be cultured.
Anyhoo, i finished the antibiotics a few days ago and today i got a call from my dr asking me to come up to the surgery to do another urine sample as the hospital found an elevated level of white blood cells in my urine. I'm not too sure what to make of this Surely they would be expecting white cells to be there seeing as i had an infection? I really have no idea why they're re-testing me. So, i did the new sample and now i play the waiting game. I can't help but stress a little. I really thought that the antibiotics would have been the end of it but apparently not. Has anyone else been in this situation before? xx


----------



## harmonybunny

Jlo: What a nightmare. You have the patience of a saint to deal with all this to-ing and fro-ing:hugs:


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok today and belated birthday wishes to all the birthday girls.
I'm still being as sick as ever, so fed up with it just want to be able to eat a decent meal and drink a big glass of water without throwing up again.
I was at Docs this morn for routine antenatal and my leukocytes were +++ so they've sent it off to lab and should have results by Thurs or Fri, would maybe explain why I've been peeing so much as haven't been able to sleep in weeks due to this and have been getting period type cramps and lower backache so don't know if these things are related or not. I'm just so tired and fed up and can't wait for it to be over.
My baby is engaged too and has been for a while now but my GP just writes engaged on my notes so I've no idea how many fifths or anything, hopefully it's well down there anyway.
Hope everyone is having a nice day, I'm just waiting on hubby coming home then I will be having my usual cup of tea and 2 slices of toast for my tea so bored of eating like this. 5 weeks and 2 days til I can have a proper meal again - I can't wait - pizza hut here I come!!


----------



## eswift

Mumof4 ~ Golly... You really haven't got long left... I agree with you though, you've gotta do what's best for your boy xxxx Hope all goes well...

Craftymum ~ Hey at least the end of the tunnel is in sight now... I know each day drags but as each day passes it's another one down...


----------



## Maffie

harmonybunny said:


> Hello, ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day so far :) . I've had a puzzling one. About ten days ago i was feeling a bit under the weather so i paid the dr a visit. They did a bunch of tests and told me that i had protein in my urine. The dr reckoned that i had a uti and chest infection so was given antibiotics and told to rest. My urine sample was sent to the hospital to be cultured.
> Anyhoo, i finished the antibiotics a few days ago and today i got a call from my dr asking me to come up to the surgery to do another urine sample as the hospital found an elevated level of white blood cells in my urine. I'm not too sure what to make of this Surely they would be expecting white cells to be there seeing as i had an infection? I really have no idea why they're re-testing me. So, i did the new sample and now i play the waiting game. I can't help but stress a little. I really thought that the antibiotics would have been the end of it but apparently not. Has anyone else been in this situation before? xx

Hi it's the kidneys that stop blood from mixing with urine, but if you've had an infection in the bladder/kidneys or another part of the urinary system you can get white blood cells in your urine. There are other reasons too, but it's most likely you've had another sample done to check the antibiotics have cleared up the uti and that no more wbc's are in your urine. If that makes sense.


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

*Mumof4* ~ Hope everything goes well for your c-section. Lots & lots of :hugs: xx



Maffie said:


> Oh and here's the plum loaf, just need custard now
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/003-3.jpg

*Maffie* ~ Thanks for the picture, if you OH is anything like mine, it won't last long! It looks so yummy! :D

*Eswift* ~ That does seem a bit daft them saying that. Of course you would get your sight fixed if there is an option to do so! Glad to hear the MW appointment went well too :D


----------



## Maffie

Craftymum have you tried eating things you wouldn't normally eat? I liked ice cubes instead of water. The crunch made me feel like I was eating and stopped the dehydration process. Just think a few more weeks and baby will be here and the sickness will be gone


----------



## Maffie

Kte - I'll be lucky if there is a slice for tomorrow. Can't do anymore baking till I go shopping as ive run out of eggs.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hi just thought id update as i havent been on in a few days =]

Had scan & consultant appointment today. Scan went well baby 7lb3oz, his head is measuring 40weeks3days! 

Had consultant appointment [although you never see him!], Iv got to go back in on friday for monitering, just to make sure everything okay with baby :shrug: , Then iv got an appointment on tuesday with deffo consultant to talk about a stretch and sweep at 38 weeks :happydance: then hospital 2ce a week until baby is here :winkwink:

They giving me a sweep at 38 weeks, if that doesnt set me off they with an induction at 39weeks :thumbup:. Dreading sweep tbh cause i know how much it bloody hurts lol :cry: but yeah..

They also said if i get any less then 10 movements a day i need to go in for babies sake :cry:


----------



## craftymum

Maffie said:


> Craftymum have you tried eating things you wouldn't normally eat? I liked ice cubes instead of water. The crunch made me feel like I was eating and stopped the dehydration process. Just think a few more weeks and baby will be here and the sickness will be gone

Yep tried everything since I was 6 weeks :wacko: but nothing worked even ice cubes or ice pops make me feel really sick, can't eat any rich or strong flavoured stuff and for some reason fluids just don't seem to stay down at all, all I'm doing now is counting the days and hoping I go early!


----------



## jlosomerset

harmonybunny said:


> Hello, ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day so far :) . I've had a puzzling one. About ten days ago i was feeling a bit under the weather so i paid the dr a visit. They did a bunch of tests and told me that i had protein in my urine. The dr reckoned that i had a uti and chest infection so was given antibiotics and told to rest. My urine sample was sent to the hospital to be cultured.
> Anyhoo, i finished the antibiotics a few days ago and today i got a call from my dr asking me to come up to the surgery to do another urine sample as the hospital found an elevated level of white blood cells in my urine. I'm not too sure what to make of this Surely they would be expecting white cells to be there seeing as i had an infection? I really have no idea why they're re-testing me. So, i did the new sample and now i play the waiting game. I can't help but stress a little. I really thought that the antibiotics would have been the end of it but apparently not. Has anyone else been in this situation before? xx

This is exactly what happened to me re. the white blood cells, although I havnt had any symptoms of a UTI. 

My white cell count was 430 and normal range is 0-40!!!

Going on what I was told that level of white blood cells can only be treated by 2 antibiotics, both of which have to be given IV, normal tab antibiotics wont work.

I have to wait till tomorrow morning for my culture testing to come back with another white blood cell count before I know the next course of action, but best to get it treated while still pregnant rather than have to be admitted after delivery with a UTI.

Will keep you updated on my results and what happens :hugs: I know its a worry waiting x


----------



## sam76

Evening all, hope were all well, just been to ikea, and im so tired now, hopefully this will give me a good sleep tonight, not sleeping much at all, hope everyone is well and taking care of themselves xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## florabean1981

before I go to bed, just wamted to pop in and say MASSIVE good luck to Mumof42009 for your c-section next week; it must be a relief to know he's okay & is coming out soon; at 35 weeks he should be a good size & weight too, so I'm keeping my finger's crossed that everything will go smoothly for you both & that his sister's are nice & patient while you recover afterwards! (I don't envy you taking care of 3 girls- in fact, when they are teenagers, my GOD, that's all I'll say!!!! Let's hope your little boy will balance out all the PMT in the house in a few years time!!!)

Also, good news Taylorsmummy about the sweep/induction pro9cess. Not long now till you get to meet Dexter. You got me wanting sherbert fountains the other day when I saw your facebook status- Had to send OH to the co-op to get me some & I got all annoyed because of the new packaging & starting complaining about how when I was little they were only 10p. Realised that I am defo getting old coming out with crap like that!!!!

Eswift- your niece will have to get used to the wonder that is 'bitch hill' or Allt Glenrafon which she will frequent on a daily basis getting to & from the 3 psychology buildings of Brigantia, Main Arts (PJ hall) & the glorious Mac Lab. God that brings back some memories! She will also get used to reading road signs in Welsh before English, lol, and getting VERY drunk & in debt during Freshers week.

AimeeLou- you were a peer guide? Oh bless you. I refused to 'lower my standards' ro something equally as pretentious as that when they asked me to be one, lol, but all my friends were (with their sexy blue t-shirts) so i pretty much ended trailing the Ffridd site with them anyway! One of my best mate's did history, so chances are you may have passed him in the world of perr guiding at some point, since you would've been a 2nd year when he was a fresher. Did you live on College Road by any chance? My OH lived in the very end one opposite Main Arts/Library/Brigantia. I lived Lower Penrallt near Time for my sins, lol, then moved back upto Ffriddoedd (cefn y coed in 1st yr, then y glider end of 2nd yr, then tegfan in my final yr, altho I was pretty much always at my OHs tbh.)

Dammit, I am getting home-sick for Bangor now. Man I wish I was a fresher again!!!!!!!!!!! I may just have to dig out my 'Yes... we are analysing you' psychology hoodie from the back of my wardrobe for old time's sake. :)


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies...

Families really know how to pee each other off, don't they? As you all know my neice is going away next week, (She's OH brothers daughter... Not that it should be an issue..) When she got her results I suggested to all the family about us all going for a meal to celebrate and congratulate her (There's 5 in total of brothers family, Plus OH mum & Sister and our 3 (OH other sister and family live in Manchester so we call them often but don't do meals etc due to travel...) But all of us that live within 5 miles of each other should be able to organise a simple meal out...

Nah, they can't even do that... OH brother has peev'd everyone up here off as he's ignored everyones request to go out all of us... He's booked purely for his 5... Not even told anyone where or when... OH is absolutely livid...

My family just aren't like that... My sister works away for most of the year (currently in the gulf floating around in a boat...) Mum, Dad and my Nanna live 30 mins away in one direction and my other Grandparents live 30 mins away in the other direction... We regularly meet up for B'day, anniversaries and just for curry nights because we can... My family are so much closer than OH's yet they live so close to each other... 

OH Brother once tried to give me a gob full over the fact we don't go to OH's mothers house every other weekend like they do... He got a bit more than he bargained for... I don't see the need to have to go so regularly, I go frequently to see OH mum, when DS is at school, OH is at work. I take her out for lunch and we spend quality time regularly plus she knows what my phone number is and calls regularly when she needs anything... I told him a few home truths, I was absolutely raging... He tries to portrat that his family are so close and there for each other, he said he was going to help OH with getting the house sorted... Yeh right!? We've yet to see hid or hair of them... They're so full of crap...

LOL Can't you tell this all came out last night... I slept well as I was so tired... But I just don't understand them and it's bugging the hell out of me... I'd have had a go at my sister already if it had been her... LOL OH is raging... I think men deal with it all differently... 

Once DS has gone to school, I'm off to catch up with a friend of mine I've not seen since the start of the summer hols... Will be lovely just to catch up...

OH is working late again, not due home until after 11am, he didn't leave the yard till after 12 last night... That's Life! He's gonna be so tired...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Mumof4: Well done for getting as far as you have and good luck for next Thursday :hugs:
JLo: :hugs: I hope everything is ok hun x

Well girls its the big day! my OH has got his operation and i think i am more nervous than him.. All last night i had cramps and an upset tummy and this morning i feel sick.. I just want the day over so i can have him home moaning about the pain :lol:

Will let you all know how he gets on, he is afternoon surgery so i gotta wait all day to hear if he is ok!

On the plus side 35 weeks today :happydance: 2 more till full term :D

Right catch you all later xxxxx


----------



## Chaos

Urgh, 3.47am. :coffee:

Morning! 

Well today I have a 37 week OB app at 9am. Will be having a scan to check fluid levels and measurements and blood work. I think I lost my plug at the weekend, but will find out today! :)

I was having BHs/period cramps since Friday and felt odd the last couple of days, really restless and shakie and moody.

This afternoon we have the laywers and we file. Nervous, yet happy to get it over with.

OH! As you know I'm a part of a couple of 'mum groups' from meetup.com. Well I am hosting a scrapbook crop on Thursday at my house and have 7 people coming. Well I got an email from one of the girls the other day, they are all making me meals for the freezer for the week Autumn arrives so I aint gotta worry about food :) How lovely is that?? :happydance:

*Eswift *~ I love to sit on my ball, it's so comfortable, I'll be on there a couple hours a night whilst watching telly. I just bounce up and down and then go in a circle action. I also like to knee down and lean over it and just let my belly hang whilst rocking left to right. SO comfortable. 
Yikes, sounds like the https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Smileys/hitthefan.giflast night ... (I LOVE that smiley hahahah) Have a good time with the catch up!

*Flora *~ Shit, if my hubby acted like the 'you stay at home all day and do nothing' I'd tell him where to go. He has a few set things to do around here, scoop the tray, feed the cats (I can't bend down to get the bowls haha) he hoovers (Mainly at the moment because every time I try, I start getting contractions) and empties the dishwasher. 4 things! He even *sometimes* hangs the clothes out the dryer off his own back. I think he finds it easier than me bitching :rofl:

*Maffie *~ Hope you're feeling better :hugs:Take it easy!

*Aimee *~ Ick, I don't have a man who puts dirty clothes on top of the clean, but I do have 2 days to who insist that my clean folded towels are their own personal bed! :dohh: I just hang stuff right out the tumble dryer, no need for ironing! I'm too clumsy to iron lol.

*LK *~ How inconsiderate of those girls!! GRR.

*Jlo *~ Sorry you are having a rough time of it atm. Congrats on baby engagement tho!! :)

*Mumof4 *~ Aww I'm sorry the prospect of a C section upsets you, but you get to meet your beautiful little boy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*HBunny *~ I hope the results come back with good news for you :hugs:

*Babylove *~ Congrats on 35 weeks!!

Ok I'm gonna chill out on the sofa for a couple hours.


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls

Chaos:flower: Good luck with everything today, hope all goes to plan at both appointments.

Baby.love:hugs: hope the morning doesnt drag too much for you, I was thinking of you this morning (as I was lying in bed awake listening to oh snoring downstairs:dohh:) Fingers x for a quick recovery for your oh.

Well I phoned hospital this morning for my culture results and low and behold they were totally clear and normal!!!!!

Was told that the first sample must have been contaminated somehow, am slightly pissed off that they wanted to keep me in on Monday night and start pumping me with anti b's then and it was only my insistance to go home and come back the next morning that stopped that happening, would have had iv ant b's for absolutely nothing which cant be healthy surely?!?!

Anyway, I can now start to enjoy my mat leave and bounce my days away to hopefully get this little man out:happydance:

:hugs: to all x


----------



## yemii_2009

Morning girlies x

First and foremost I want to thank everyone for their encouragement over the weekend...sitting in hospital not knowing what was going on was made better by the fact that so many of u wished us luck xxx thank u xxx

Quick update: stanley has stayed put (for now)...I have a major uti that is causing uterus (sp?) Problems, and may still cause me to go into labour...I was sent home yesterday only to have to go back to the labour ward last night...yet more test and monitoring etc just to be told to come back today at lunch time for a scan, review and see a consultant (not sure what they are going to say/do)....

Thank u again for keeping my spirits up xxxx


----------



## yemii_2009

Mumof42009: I wish u all the luck and blessings for next week...u will be in my prayers...


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks so much for support ladies :hugs: im so crapping it! I didnt sleep at all last night just so much going through my head, i was bit brief yesterday why theyve decided to give me a c-section. I was at the hospital all day from 8am as had 2 appointments, my consultant sent me for a scan and from the scan i had 2 weeks ago adi's growth was minimal and placenta has started to shread away which means i could have an abruption at any time because ive already had 3 c-sections it would take longer to do the operation which could result in us both losing our lives if i couldnt get to the hospital in time. I got to speak to the neonatal team who advised me that he would proberly have problems with feeding and he could be in hospital anything from 2days-2 weeks just depends on how he is when he is delivered. Im going to ask Nanaki to give you all updates when i go into hospital. Thanks again eveyone :hugs:
Yemii-2009 hope you can hang in there a few more weeks hun:hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

good luck mum of 4!

My god i had such a rubbish night sleep, i had major pain between my legs, pubic bone and back last night that kept coming and going. but it was very painful, i couldnt turn over ect.
Then i had a horrible dream:
i gave birth to dexter but it was in a theatre? but i was pushing and it was dark and just the surgical light on. With loads of people running around. As soon as he was born he was put on me but i noticed half his nose was missing?! and noone would tell me what happened or what will happen =[ it was horrible but he was so so gorgeous and TINY! even though they have said he will be big lol


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

:) I am happy as someone from work is going to bring in lots of stuff we can have for LO so I am excited to see it all :happydance: They will be bringing thigs like a high chair, travel cot, baby bath, soft playmat, ELC blossom farm blow up ring, high chair stick on steering wheel toy and various baby toys :D

I have antenatal class No.2 tonight too :thumbup:

*Baby.love* ~ Hope you don't have to wait to long to hear about how your OH's Op has gone :flower:

*Chaos* ~ good luck with your appointments and solicitors today :flower: (Great smilie by the way! lol)

*Jlo* ~ great news for you! :thumbup:

*Yemii * ~ Hope you get some more answers today :hugs:

*Mumof4* ~ lots & lots of :hugs: 

Right all, best get back to work!


----------



## eswift

Hi Ladies... 

Gosh it lunch time already... OH just got home, the catch up was lovely... I've done 4 loads of washing and hoovered through... Hope all the wshing dries on the line today...

DS is at swimming tonight so the rest of the day's mine to do as I please... My friend gave me some cooking apples, might go brambling after lunch... Love apple & bramble pie... druel... Told ya I'm much sooner have pudding than meals at the moment...

Right best go hang the next load of washing out...

Chaos - Hope all goes well today love... Fingers crossed that things work out well...

JLO ~ Glad to hear UTI all clear...

Baby.love ~ Hope OH's op goes well...

Kte ~ Golly, all that stuff will come in handy and save you a fortune... Is nice when things like that happen... My friend gave me a brand new pair of school trousers for DS (M&S with labels still on) DS's came from Boyes (£6)...

Have a good afternoon all...


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon girls! 

Hope we're all ok - Kte, you have very generous co-workers. A couple of people from hubby's work have offered us clothes and one has even done some knitting for us (very sweet of her)....she's going to send it home with hubby when I reach 37 weeks. 

Btw - 34 weeks today!! :happydance:

I've had a productive morning really! I've called up re: tax credits....they're saying we should get something straight away and then I'll have to ring when LO gets here! I've also rung and sorted out my union stuff - because I'm on maternity my sub goes down from £10 a month to £1 a month! Being pregnant has suddenly become profitable! lol :thumbup:

I've got some serious sorting out to do. I've sorted the whole house bar one room.......the 'junk room'. It's got loads of stuff in it, the majority of which will be coming with us to the car boot on Saturday so it needs packing up ready.....also need to pack the 2 tressle tables lol. I'm quite excited about it as afterwards (provided we make enough money) we're going to wickes to get the paint for the nursery! Woohoo! :happydance:

Have MW tomorrow too....Hubby had a quick go with the tape measure this morning...he's pretty good and is only normally a cm or 2 out from the MW. According to it I have a 44 inch waist :shock: and have a FH of about 36cm so pretty much on track for our chunky monkey! :thumbup: Just hope everything stays on track for the next 2 weeks before our 36 week check. 

Anyhoo, I'm off to go nad get started on my sorting. I'm in a really energetic mood (hence the phone calls etc) and having hubby at home all morning was lovely. He has another double tomorrow but then a 4 day weekend :happydance: Woohoo!!


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> I've had a productive morning really! I've called up re: tax credits....they're saying we should get something straight away and then I'll have to ring when LO gets here! I've also rung and sorted out my union stuff - because I'm on maternity my sub goes down from £10 a month to £1 a month! Being pregnant has suddenly become profitable! lol :thumbup:

Hi Aimee, just wondering if you know how come you're entitled to some tax credits before baby is born. (Sorry if this is too personal a question and you'd rather not answer - if so, sorry, just ignore me!) I thought child tax credits could only kick in once you'd actually had the baby? (It might also be that we're talking about two sorts of tax credit here - the sort related to kids and the sort unrelated to kids ... it's a big minefield out there.)

Thanks for any enlightenment you may offer xx


----------



## Kte

It has saved us an awful lot. They are very generous, I couldn't believe it. I did ask them if they wanted anything for it and they don't :shock: It is really really nice of them. OH and I are keeping a 'thank you' list so we can thank people properly once LO is here.

Congratulations for 34 weeks *aimee-lou* :happydance:

Think I may check with my Union, I was wondering what would happen about that! Thanks for the inspiration!! :thumbup:

I was wondering the same about tax credits too. I didn't know we had to call them as well, I haven't really investigated it properly yet. :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

The man on the phone said it's Working tax credits because i'm on maternity leave or something. It's not very much....I think he said £21 a month!....but every little helps lol. He said that that was just from initial figures.

Kte...I have paid my full 12 months premium to last me from now until next August (I will have to call them when I go back to work in May though). Costing me £12.80! lol 

Good news ladies!! Just been on the phone to the Union rep who's helping me with my case. It looks as though my work are accepting partial liability. It's not set in stone yet but he's really happy. I should know more on Friday - keep the fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> The man on the phone said it's Working tax credits because i'm on maternity leave or something. It's not very much....I think he said £21 a month!....but every little helps lol. He said that that was just from initial figures.
> 
> Kte...I have paid my full 12 months premium to last me from now until next August (I will have to call them when I go back to work in May though). Costing me £12.80! lol
> 
> Good news ladies!! Just been on the phone to the Union rep who's helping me with my case. It looks as though my work are accepting partial liability. It's not set in stone yet but he's really happy. I should know more on Friday - keep the fingers crossed ladies!

I will give them a call when I start my maternity then, thanks! :thumbup:

Bargain!!!!! (Mine is £12 a month at the mo!) 

Fingers and toes crossed! :flower: :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks hun! I am so giddy right now but hubby has left his mobile behind and I can't ring him until he has taken over from the morning shift at his office (not really supposed to call him on the office phone but this is BIG news! lol)


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks hun! I am so giddy right now but hubby has left his mobile behind and I can't ring him until he has taken over from the morning shift at his office (not really supposed to call him on the office phone but this is BIG news! lol)

Argh! That's typical! I'm sure you can sneek a call in just this once :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I am so giddy right now but hubby has left his mobile behind and I can't ring him until he has taken over from the morning shift at his office (not really supposed to call him on the office phone but this is BIG news! lol)
> 
> Argh! That's typical! I'm sure you can sneek a call in just this once :happydance:Click to expand...

It is blooming typical! lol

I have to wait until 2.30 as then the morning shift will have definitely gone. Normally he rings me to tell the coast is clear lol 

Sod it...i'm having some chocolate cake! lol (leftover birthday cake he he)


----------



## eswift

When I was sorting out the tax from OH going back to work after being made redundant... I asked, about maternity etc she informed me then that once you start Maternity leave the only count your wages after deducting the first £100... Not sure if that's per week or not... LOL I've a feeling that it's per week... Otherwise what's the point? Not as though £100 goes far...

I was going to call them next week as I don't officially start my maternity leave until 10 October, I'm on sick leave this week; leave for 4 weeks and then my maternity starts...


----------



## Kte

I think I will call them when I start my leave as my maternity leave date _is_ my due date!


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies

Well the last i heard from my OH was that his OP was around 3! so anytime now.. I am a bloody wreck and am keeping myself busy to help pass the time... But i havent got much left to do now :( Gonna do the small bit of washing up i have and thats it! Might be an afternoon of Sims to keep me occupied. To make matters worse our DS keeps asking if he can phone and speak to daddy :cry: 

I hope everyone is ok.. will pop back on later when i have some news xx


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> Well the last i heard from my OH was that his OP was around 3! so anytime now.. I am a bloody wreck and am keeping myself busy to help pass the time... But i havent got much left to do now :( Gonna do the small bit of washing up i have and thats it! Might be an afternoon of Sims to keep me occupied. To make matters worse our DS keeps asking if he can phone and speak to daddy :cry:
> 
> I hope everyone is ok.. will pop back on later when i have some news xx

Big :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

Maffie said:


> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> Hello, ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day so far :) . I've had a puzzling one. About ten days ago i was feeling a bit under the weather so i paid the dr a visit. They did a bunch of tests and told me that i had protein in my urine. The dr reckoned that i had a uti and chest infection so was given antibiotics and told to rest. My urine sample was sent to the hospital to be cultured.
> Anyhoo, i finished the antibiotics a few days ago and today i got a call from my dr asking me to come up to the surgery to do another urine sample as the hospital found an elevated level of white blood cells in my urine. I'm not too sure what to make of this Surely they would be expecting white cells to be there seeing as i had an infection? I really have no idea why they're re-testing me. So, i did the new sample and now i play the waiting game. I can't help but stress a little. I really thought that the antibiotics would have been the end of it but apparently not. Has anyone else been in this situation before? xx
> 
> Hi it's the kidneys that stop blood from mixing with urine, but if you've had an infection in the bladder/kidneys or another part of the urinary system you can get white blood cells in your urine. There are other reasons too, but it's most likely you've had another sample done to check the antibiotics have cleared up the uti and that no more wbc's are in your urine. If that makes sense.Click to expand...

That does make sense, thank you so much. I was just having a bit of a panic over the re-sample, something i would never even think twice about if i wasn't all pregnant and hormonal lol! It's amazing how much you stress over little things when the hormones start raging:)


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: baby.love 

I hope the op goes well and you're all ok. xx


----------



## harmonybunny

jlosomerset said:


> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> Hello, ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day so far :) . I've had a puzzling one. About ten days ago i was feeling a bit under the weather so i paid the dr a visit. They did a bunch of tests and told me that i had protein in my urine. The dr reckoned that i had a uti and chest infection so was given antibiotics and told to rest. My urine sample was sent to the hospital to be cultured.
> Anyhoo, i finished the antibiotics a few days ago and today i got a call from my dr asking me to come up to the surgery to do another urine sample as the hospital found an elevated level of white blood cells in my urine. I'm not too sure what to make of this Surely they would be expecting white cells to be there seeing as i had an infection? I really have no idea why they're re-testing me. So, i did the new sample and now i play the waiting game. I can't help but stress a little. I really thought that the antibiotics would have been the end of it but apparently not. Has anyone else been in this situation before? xx
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me re. the white blood cells, although I havnt had any symptoms of a UTI.
> 
> My white cell count was 430 and normal range is 0-40!!!
> 
> Going on what I was told that level of white blood cells can only be treated by 2 antibiotics, both of which have to be given IV, normal tab antibiotics wont work.
> 
> I have to wait till tomorrow morning for my culture testing to come back with another white blood cell count before I know the next course of action, but best to get it treated while still pregnant rather than have to be admitted after delivery with a UTI.
> 
> Will keep you updated on my results and what happens :hugs: I know its a worry waiting xClick to expand...

Jeezo, hon. That's heavy going. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

jlosomerset said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Chaos:flower: Good luck with everything today, hope all goes to plan at both appointments.
> 
> Baby.love:hugs: hope the morning doesnt drag too much for you, I was thinking of you this morning (as I was lying in bed awake listening to oh snoring downstairs:dohh:) Fingers x for a quick recovery for your oh.
> 
> Well I phoned hospital this morning for my culture results and low and behold they were totally clear and normal!!!!!
> 
> Was told that the first sample must have been contaminated somehow, am slightly pissed off that they wanted to keep me in on Monday night and start pumping me with anti b's then and it was only my insistance to go home and come back the next morning that stopped that happening, would have had iv ant b's for absolutely nothing which cant be healthy surely?!?!
> 
> Anyway, I can now start to enjoy my mat leave and bounce my days away to hopefully get this little man out:happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to all x

Lol, i should have read all of the last day posts before i posted my last reply! I'm so glad your results came back clear, hon. I bet it's a total weight off your shoulders:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks for all the well wishes girls.

Well he still hasnt gone down to theatre so he may not be home tonight! The person before him had just gone down so within the next hour and he should be in! just depends how he is after as to them letting him out tonight. 

Be back again later xxx


----------



## harmonybunny

I hope everything goes well, baby.love. My thoughts are with you:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Babylove, I hope everything went well & that he recovers quickly. :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Just looked at my ticker. 30 days till my due date!!! I'll be 36 weeks on friday & only 1 week 2 days until I'm techically considered full term. It's insane hoq quickly all this has gone. It only seems like a month ago I found out I was pregnant, but at the same time, I feel like it's been a lifetime. God, I just wanna meet my little boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

:hissy: I am getting so impatient now! He went down to theatre at 4 and i have just rung the hospital but he aint back on the ward yet.. The procedure takes anything from 30-60 mins so hopefully it wont be much longer till i know he is ok... I seriously am going out of my mind now, i just want him home with me :cry: I keep scaring myself that something has gone wrong. Flipping hormones :(

Sorry for the rant girls xx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all

Baby.love :hugs: He may be in recovery a while, they aren't always the quickest at moving people from there to the wards.

Had lovely weather here today so blitzed lots and lots of washing. Just had a nice soak in the bath so feeling all chilled out. Sproglet has been bouncing about inside me today. Has anyone had any pain int here belly button. It's really sharp and im wondering if something is tugging on it or if the growing belly is making it hurt :shrug:


----------



## craftymum

aw baby love I'm sure he is fine sometimes when they take people down it can be a while before they go in and then some people take a wee bit longer in recovery than others, try not to worry I'm sure he will be fine.

I went for hospital appointment today and mentioned that with the hyperemesis I hadn't gained any weight since I was about 24 weeks and the MW decided to scan me only to find that my baby is measuring small especially the stomach so I have to go back in 2 weeks for a rescan but it has me worried sick now as I know I'm not eating enough as I can't because of the sickness and I feel useless now like I'm not able to feed my baby properly, I know they take everything they need from us but when I can't eat what is needed or I throw it all up again what can I do, all I can eat is toast cheese sandwiches and some fruit and that's been me since I was 6 weeks. This pregnancy has been awful with the HG, and found out yesterday I may have a UTI (was up 12 times during night to pee and my back is in agony right now) and now my baby may be too small. I just feel so let down by my body right now as I haven't been able to do anything right and it really depresses me. Sorry for the moan, I hope you are all feeling ok today, I'm off to refill my hot water bottle again for my back. Hugs to everyone that needs them x


----------



## baby.love

Well girls he wont be home till tomorrow :cry: I am in such a state as i cant even go see him due to our son... His mum is picking up some overnight things for him in a little while. Looks like a tea for 1 and then early to bed.. Catch you all later x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im getting some strong pains!

In my bum and fairy like a pushing stabbing pain! Iv just had a major one and it felt like he was trying to come out hurt so much!. Got slight tummy ache and pressure on my back.

How is everyone? Managed to get all clothes washed thank god lol. Off food shopping friday i can not wait lol we have no food in what so ever =[ then getting a new steraliser on sat =]


----------



## craftymum

baby.love said:


> Well girls he wont be home till tomorrow :cry: I am in such a state as i cant even go see him due to our son... His mum is picking up some overnight things for him in a little while. Looks like a tea for 1 and then early to bed.. Catch you all later x

 sorry you can't get to see him but you can relax a bit more now knowing that he is through his op and ok :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> im getting some strong pains!
> 
> In my bum and fairy like a pushing stabbing pain! Iv just had a major one and it felt like he was trying to come out hurt so much!. Got slight tummy ache and pressure on my back.
> 
> How is everyone? Managed to get all clothes washed thank god lol. Off food shopping friday i can not wait lol we have no food in what so ever =[ then getting a new steraliser on sat =]

I got these last night really bad...had to squeeze hubby's hand through the pain. I've been told they're normal and you only need to start worrying if they develop a pattern to them. 

I know what you mean about getting excited about shopping.....I'm going to the MW in the morning and then into town to generally do a bit of window shopping and pay in a cheque. It's great isn't it when life is measure in trips to ASDA! lol :dohh:


----------



## eswift

Evening Ladies...

Brambling went well... Gonna do the baking tomorrow morning... Then meeting neice for lunch... Should make a nice change...

I was glad the brambles are only in the field at the end of the street, after 30 mins I was buggered... I don't bend well at the moment, nor do I walk well... Came back home cleaned and washed the brambles all ready for the baking tomorrow...

I sat down for lunch, had a couple of yoghurts... Next thing DS is home from school, I'd got drawn in watching Bones, then Lie to me.. Needless to say I'm absolutely giggered now...

Baby.love ~ I'm sorry your OH has to stay in over night... Hopefully, he'll be home in the morning...

Craftymum ~ I can understand your concern, I've my fingered crossed that everything turns out good in the end... You've really had a duff deal from the start... No respite at all...

XTaylorMummy & Aimee-Lou ~ Guess we're all gonna end up with tightening, pains and upskittling from now until babes show their little faces... Lets just hope we don't end up with too many false starts...


----------



## keerthy

hi everyone.... 

Babylove ~ Am sorry u dont get to see ur OH till tomorrow! :hugs: 

Hows everyone else doing today???? 

I am back from ma exam... had 2 exams... 3 hours each, 1 yday and the other today!!! was OK! didnt go as good as I expected though!!! but am glad..... I tried to do ma best! 
My exam was in Kings College @ Waterloo. Hubby was with me all way through...was waiting outside the exam hall both days... until am back! 

Had some sharp pains this morning... before going to the exam. I almost gave up..... until husband massaged my back... and I slept for an hour or so.... finallt ended up 5 mins late to the exam.  
Everyone at the exam hall rolled their eyes..... looking at my bump! one of the invigilators also commented.... "hmmm... You Don't have Long!!! " Prob she was scared I would get pains in the exam hall. LOL

Pains were there for all 3 hours..... across my back..... arrgghh!!! Ladies.. I am getting impatient now... I want my LO to be out asap!!! :phew: its getting really hard now..... 

well, on the other side... only 3 days... until my mom comes.... yayayyyyyy!!1 :happydance: Finally DH will get some rest..... coz my mom will take care of me. :) 

Have a good night ladies... Sweetdreams abt ur Little ones! :) 

:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls you are all superstars x

Well the nurse who said he wasnt coming home was wrong :D my OH is home safe and sound :wohoo: He says thanks to you all for the messages xxx

Its been a long emotional day and i am now shattered... Thanks again girls xxxx


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Thanks girls you are all superstars x
> 
> Well the nurse who said he wasnt coming home was wrong :D my OH is home safe and sound :wohoo: He says thanks to you all for the messages xxx
> 
> Its been a long emotional day and i am now shattered... Thanks again girls xxxx

Awh thats great news, glad he's back with you so soon :D


Gosh I am tired, need my :sleep: OH and I just done with antenatal class number two. I am glad all the rest are on a Saturday afternoon. Lots of October bumps there this time, first class were more September bumps. Boy do I feel small in comparison! LO is fine tho so I am not grumbling, LO was happily playing away whilst we were being told about epidurals. It was still good to hear about it all even though the Birth Centre I am going to doesn't offer them. Its a bit weird as the Birth Centre and Delivery Ward are in the same hospital :shrug: Suppose I find out more on our tour in a couple of weeks.

Didn't get the baby stuff today so lets hope my colleague remembers tomorrow!

Right, I am off to find another drink as I just seem to be non-stop thirsty lately and then its time for :sleep:

Big hugs to all :hugs:

Sweet dreams and see you tomorrow x


----------



## craftymum

babylove great news that your hubby got home last night, hope he is recovering well :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well didnt even hear oh leave for work this morning. He had to be in before 4 so was up at 2.30. I just got up, was nice spreading out in the bed :cloud9:

Need to go shopping later today when I can functions :lol:


----------



## Kte

Morning all :wave:

:happydance: baby things are coming today :happydance:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

baby.love - glad you oh is home and well x 

I wasnt on yesterday have a cold at the moment !! :wacko: My head feels so stuffed ! Took yesterday off work but back today ! 

Had my final ante natal yesterday and we were brought intot the labour ward as it was quite ! Wow it has really hit home..... 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls..

Well yesterdays events certainly upset my sleep last night... I managed all of 2 hours! So i am sat here like a frigging zombie... But OH is fine and recovering well, the procedure they done was different to what they had planned and less painful so all good :)

Thanks again for all well wishes.. 

:hugs: to you all my lovelies xxxx


----------



## sam76

Morning all *37 Weeks* today!! at last!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:
Hope everyone is ok and doing well
Babylove i hope your ok, and your OH is too, try to relax today & feet up
Im over the Moon Today, 3 weeks to go, my god!!! sooo excited :happydance: :flower:


----------



## craftymum

*Lindak* it starts to get scary now doesn't it!
*Sam76*congrats on 37 weeks, anytime now for you then!

I just rang Docs for my results of urine tests and they've came back with no UTI, this has confused me as my leukocytes were +++ and I have all the symptoms - constantly peeing and lower back ache and tummy cramps plus generally I just feel crap, I went to bed last night at 8pm and I took paracetamol but they did nothing for the pain which I was in tears with at one stage and 3 refills of the hot water bottle helped ease it off a bit but I just feel so fed up as the Nurse just told me to see how I am by Monday.


----------



## Maffie

Sam congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lindak

Craftymum - It definatley does ! 

Sam- Congrats on 37wks !! come more and il be there !!


----------



## eswift

Baby.love ~ Sounds as if all in all your OH has ended up with the better deal... Hopefully, he'll heal quickly and you'll all sleep better... At least until babe arrives...

Kte ~ Fingers crossed that the lady from work remembers the stuff... Maybe pregnancy brain is catching???

Maffie ~ I've just made an apple crumble for a friend of mine, an apple and bramble pie (I've cooked, that I was going to freeze...) LOL that didn't happen, I've just had a huge slice as I started with the shakes whilst draining the apple & bramble jelly I'm attempting to make... The pie tasted so nice, I could just have another slice, but that would be being a pig... LOL Dad's favourite... My first time at trying to make a jelly (jam)... So far I've covered the entire kitchen in juice..

I'm gonna try for a nap on the sofa soon... I was so tired yesterday, I'm not sure I could do another day like that... Babe is really busy doing aerobics and has been all morning, it's so off putting when I try to talk as it seems to kick harder and stops me half way through sentences. Then I forget what I was saying... LOL

OH has just gone to bed after work...


----------



## craftymum

Maffie ~ I've just made an apple crumble for a friend of mine said:

> Yummy I can't wait to eat normally again I want some of your pie lol!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just a quick question:

when hospital says baby should move 10x a day. Is that like 10 blocks of movements orr 10 movements like one kick here one kick there? iykwim lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 

Hope we're all ok! 

All this cooking and baking going on! It's making me hungry. I made a recipe from the Hairy Bikers last night....Somerset Chicken. Was scrummy, shame we don't have any more chicken as I could quite happily have it again tonight! lol

I've had my 34w MW check today. All is fine. According to the notes that the MW made I've got low BP (not bad low but on the low side 94/52), I'm measuring at 34 cm, and I'm 3/5 engaged according to her having a feel. HB is stil sitting quite high 141-152 and everything looks good. 

She advised me to take 2 tabs a day iron as I'm obviously healthy and it will mean that I will definitely be ok to go to be Birth Centre. I went and got my tablets from the dr's and she just said 'oh well, it's maternity exempt'. I asked if she needed to see my card and she laughed. I looked down and realised that it's prety obvious that I don't have to pay....I will get used to being fat eventually lol. 
Also went to the charity shops in town and got a little coat and cardigan for 50p each, and a stuffed cow for £1. Was too cute to leave. I will stop collecting things eventually! lol

Right, I'm off to have some lunch and then I've got some stuff to do...washing again! :dohh: Hubby has 4 days off as of tomorrow....but his bike is playing up and he may be very late home. :nope: I so cannot wait for him to get home.....then we have our ante-natal class on Sunday.....should be fun! :thumbup:

Have a good day girls xx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, pie sounds good Eswift. My mum makes the best apple and bilberry pies I could just eat one.

Well not been hungry at all today, just got a jacket potato in the oven. Baby is very quiet today only had one kick. So going to go get something fizzy and sweet from the shop after lunch see if he's just having a lazy day. Bump felt tender today as though it's been stretching and growing in the night. I certainly look big today!


----------



## Kte

Thanks *eswift* ~ :yipee: yep, my car boot is now happily filled with more baby items, cant wait to get home and show OH :D Now all we need to do if find space to put it all in the house!! :haha:

Had a meeting today to sort out my work before I leave on materity, I was thinking of slowly getting jobs done and winding down to my leave date of 9th Oct but realised that's not too far away now and anything could happen between now and then so best do it all ASAP!! :wacko:

All these lovely puddings :icecream: *drool* :munch: My crumbles always look a right mess, my grandad used to be a baker and try as he might even he couldn't help me get them right. Luckily OH is a dab hand at crumbles.

Congrats on 37 weeks *Sam* :happydance:

Hope your LO perks up *Maffie*. I know mine usually goes a little quiet if they have been growing. :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

xTaylorsMummy said:


> just a quick question:
> 
> when hospital says baby should move 10x a day. Is that like 10 blocks of movements orr 10 movements like one kick here one kick there? iykwim lol

I believe it's meant to be 10 sets of movements per day... like you should feel him move every couple of hours or so. That being said, my LO had a quiet day yesterday & I only felt him 4 times the whole day, but since getting up today, he's been nuzzling down low in my belly non-stop. 
I think you only need to worry if the lack of movement is very unusual for you, his general patterns & if you literally feel nothing for 24 hours or so.
Try cold drinks, massaging your belly, going for a walk, bouncing up & down etc to get him moving if you're worried. And if that does nothing, then call your midwife or Dr.


----------



## Maffie

Well ive just bought a can of coke and a dibdab and if that doesnt work I had a craving for some sugar puffs. I'll see how the afternoon goes as ive already had 2 bouts of reduced movements and last one put me in hospital for 4 daysd so fingers crossed!

My baking is no where near as good as my mums she is excellent at everything, so is my oldest brother.


----------



## florabean1981

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/187495-all-those-due-october.html#post3026633

I'm being nosy about all us bumpkins- if you're bored, go answer my 10 random questions in the 3rd tri section. 
(hey, it passes the time, lol)


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

37 Weeks Today!!! :happydance::happydance:21 days to go!!

I had an OB appointment yesterday. BP = 96/68, Still not put on any weight in 3 weeks! :happydance:Heart rate was 150, fundal height 38.

I also had a scan, lots of fluid in there, she was doing the "trout pout" with her lips haha. I simply can't wait to meet her. They said she looks perfect and is developing really well, she's around 6lbs at the moment and estimated to be 7 at birth (Phew!!!! haha)

My cervix has softened and opened ever so slightly but it is still high.

Re the lawyers, we can file chapter 7, which means we won't have to pay anything back. We just have to wait till next month as all the evidence we have so far is with my paycheck and tax deductions for just us 2, we need a month that shows adjusted deductions (In America you claim your child/spouse on your paycheck as a dependent and then at tax time you get $3000 back per child for the year on top of you other tax rebates) and with out my paycheck. The lawyers said if the creditors call, we have to give them their number and by law they then have to stop calling us.

Today I'm hosting a scrapbook night at my house, I got 7 mums coming over. I'm really excited about it!

*Yemii *~ Sending sticky baby vibes. I hope they can get the infection under control.

*Aimiee *~ Congrats on 34 weeks! :)

*Craftymum *~ Big :hugs: for you, perhaps they are Braxton Hicks or practice labour? (More so with the back pain)

*Baby.Love* ~ Glad the hubby could come home last night.

*Lindak *~ Hope you feel better soon. Have a nice hot bath/shower with lots of steam!

*Sam *~ Congrats on 37 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*TaylorsMum *~ 10 separate movements a day as a block of movement can last an hour sometimes.

Ok I'm gonna go eat ice lollys and watch Roseanne! :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

baby.love, glad it all went well, have got appointment for oh to see the consultant on 29th October so a long road for us but best wishes to your oh for a speedy, and peaceful, recovery.

Chaos, congrats on 37 weeks:happydance: bet its a great relief with the lawyers too:hugs:

Well I have had a busy day, dropped both boys off this morning then went to town to meet my mother, we paid a visit to Boots who are selling off loads of kids summer clothes, got lots for baby for next summer, t-shirts £1, shorts £3, hats £1, lots in there and well worth a visit, managed to spend £45:dohh: but then as I was about to pay my mum paid:happydance: 
Had a well deserved coffee and toasted teacake in M&S and then had a look around there, managed to start xmas shopping!!! Mum bought the boys lots of clothes and bits n pieces, some lovely stuff about.

Oh I also got the electrodes for my Tens machine so that can all go in the bag later too:happydance:

Had lunch out with the girls from work, rushed home in time for the school run, phew, sat on my bum now and really dont wanna move again today.....chance would be a fine thing!!!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## lexy604

Woo that reminds me im 36 weeks today yay!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Does anyone know of a remedy for toothache? I've taken 2 paracetamol but it's not shifting at all!!! :cry:


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Does anyone know of a remedy for toothache? I've taken 2 paracetamol but it's not shifting at all!!! :cry:

Oil of clove on a bit of cotton-wool held against the gum around the offending tooth. *BUT *before you rush out and do this, please do check first that clove oil is safe during preg. It should say on the bottle if you have pharmaceutical standard, but if it's from an aromatherapy supplier it might not. Best to check with pharmacist or dentist.

Hope it gets better soon. xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

thanks ladies.. only reason i asked because consultant has warned me about placenta failing. But hes not moved much lately at all. Got to go to fetal well being tomorrow so wil see tomorrow =]


----------



## colsy

colsy said:


> Oil of clove on a bit of cotton-wool held against the gum around the offending tooth. *BUT *before you rush out and do this, please do check first that clove oil is safe during preg. It should say on the bottle if you have pharmaceutical standard, but if it's from an aromatherapy supplier it might not. Best to check with pharmacist or dentist

Right, I just did some very quick research, and I've found out that clove oil is a uterine stimulant so not recommended for self-prescribing. What I've done before for sore tooth when I didn't have any clove oil to hand is to simply chew on a couple of whole cloves. Again, though, please do check with your healthcare provider, as you never know ...


----------



## Chaos

aimee-lou said:


> Does anyone know of a remedy for toothache? I've taken 2 paracetamol but it's not shifting at all!!! :cry:

Bonjella! Clove oil also is good. My dentist always told me to rub the tooth with tooth paste when I got a tooth ache, and it does work!


----------



## jo_79

Evening all. 

Congrats on anyone reaching milestones recently.

I had MW appointment yesterday all was good, especially when we started talking about being induced in 3 weeks time :) I just have to get it confirmed on wednesday after my growth scan, the way he's been growing it shouldnt be a problem as he's a little heffer lol. MW said the stress i've got over worrying about another stillbirth is enough to warrant induction at 38 weeks and im so happy with that. 1 week tomorrow and i start maternity leave and i cant wait, im so uncomfy sat leaning over my desk all day.


----------



## Kte

Just seen Watchdog on TV, they were doing a review on prams - it was so annoying. Fair enough they tested practicality on a bus but then they had the things on a bucking bronco!? What's that going to prove? I can't stand pointless TV like that making things out to be worse than they really are. Like people are really going to strap their pram to a bucking bronco and watch LO spin around in it! (LOL sorry ladies, rant over)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone! I am in agony....took 2 paracetamol at 6pm, by 7,30 they had worn off completely. 

Colsy - unfortunately I don't have any oil of cloves. I've always been told this was the thing to use but until I became PG I'd NEVER had toothache (apart from wisdom teeth related) in my life! I will send hubby to the pharmacy in town tomorrow to see if we can get some pregnancy safe stuff! lol

Chaos - thanks. I've just been and brushed my teeth after having some weetabix (needed something soft) and it did seem to ease the pain off a little, at least for 5 minutes. I think the problem is that the teeth all feel really loose in the gum like they are shifting (like when your wisdom teeth come in) but it's both the top and bottom on my left side. Hopefully a good nights sleep and some more painkillers at 10pm will ease it off enough!

Thanks for the help everyone :hugs: You're all stars!! :flower:


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Thanks everyone! I am in agony....took 2 paracetamol at 6pm, by 7,30 they had worn off completely.
> 
> Colsy - unfortunately I don't have any oil of cloves. I've always been told this was the thing to use but until I became PG I'd NEVER had toothache (apart from wisdom teeth related) in my life! I will send hubby to the pharmacy in town tomorrow to see if we can get some pregnancy safe stuff! lol
> 
> Chaos - thanks. I've just been and brushed my teeth after having some weetabix (needed something soft) and it did seem to ease the pain off a little, at least for 5 minutes. I think the problem is that the teeth all feel really loose in the gum like they are shifting (like when your wisdom teeth come in) but it's both the top and bottom on my left side. Hopefully a good nights sleep and some more painkillers at 10pm will ease it off enough!
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone :hugs: You're all stars!! :flower:

:hugs: Hope they behave for you soon x


----------



## sara k

my edd is oct 9.....nice thread:flower:pink bump...


----------



## Kte

sara k said:


> my edd is oct 9.....nice thread:flower:pink bump...

:wave:

Did I read somewhere you were orignially due September but has been changed to October?

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

sara k said:


> my edd is oct 9.....nice thread:flower:pink bump...

:hi: I'm due the 9th also :) Welcome to the Bumpkins :flower:


----------



## florabean1981

Kte said:


> Just seen Watchdog on TV, they were doing a review on prams - it was so annoying. Fair enough they tested practicality on a bus but then they had the things on a bucking bronco!? What's that going to prove? I can't stand pointless TV like that making things out to be worse than they really are. Like people are really going to strap their pram to a bucking bronco and watch LO spin around in it! (LOL sorry ladies, rant over)

lol, I watched it too with my Oh. Both us complained saying it was a crap way to test the prams. Plus some looked more like buggies/strollers.
The only one which seemed remotely plausable was the bus one & also the hanging the shopping bags. It made me laugh when I saw the M&Ps Luna one fall over first, coz that's the one my sister had for one of my nephews & she was always saying it looked like it was gonna tip over sometimes, haha.

I swear UK TV is getting worse by the day...


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> Just seen Watchdog on TV, they were doing a review on prams - it was so annoying. Fair enough they tested practicality on a bus but then they had the things on a bucking bronco!? What's that going to prove? I can't stand pointless TV like that making things out to be worse than they really are. Like people are really going to strap their pram to a bucking bronco and watch LO spin around in it! (LOL sorry ladies, rant over)
> 
> lol, I watched it too with my Oh. Both us complained saying it was a crap way to test the prams. Plus some looked more like buggies/strollers.
> The only one which seemed remotely plausable was the bus one & also the hanging the shopping bags. It made me laugh when I saw the M&Ps Luna one fall over first, coz that's the one my sister had for one of my nephews & she was always saying it looked like it was gonna tip over sometimes, haha.
> 
> I swear UK TV is getting worse by the day...Click to expand...

It was bad wasn't it! Yeah the shopping one two I kinda of understood too along with the bus one. I had to turn the volume down it made me mad lol! (Saddo me!)


----------



## florabean1981

Lol, you sound like my sis- she turns the volume down when the TV annoys her... and sometimes shouts at the TV as if she's having an arguement with the presenter!!!! I think 2 kids have done her marbles in, lol.


----------



## Kte

Lol! I usually moan to OH and then he moans at me beause I made him miss what was on TV! I'm not at the arguing with the TV stage . . yet . . .:rofl:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im starting to stress!!!!

I need some stuff before baby arrives but cant afford it yet, going hospital 2x a week is going to cost me a fortune!

Need:
Pjs & slippers & more pants
Wipes
and a pressie for DD from baby
could do with a new steraliser too!

Im getting so stressed lol


----------



## special_kala

Im due 1st oct so officially full term!

How scary!!

My hubby got all excited and said "so she can come out any day then" Had to explain that although LO is all ready technically its still likely i'll go overdue as its my first.

Poor bloke looked all disappointed :(


----------



## bana

dont say that im hopeing to be early cuz its my first! i cant go overdue ive waited too long! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## special_kala

I'd love to be early to but if im honest i dont think im prepared myself mentally yet.

They let you go 13 days overdue at my hospital which is a very long time. I keep thinking "only 3 weeks left" but silly hospital would be happy to wait 5! :(


----------



## craftymum

Oh wish I'd seen the pram testing - sounds hilarious! Where on earth they got the idea to test them on a bucking bronco from is beyond me!!

Sara k - welcome I'm due the 15th or the 6th if I go by my scan


----------



## bana

yeah i keep saying 3 weeks but realistically it probs will be bloody 5 knowing my luck! hope not tho cuz i want my body back! x


----------



## Kaites

I asked my OB today if he thought the baby would be early or on time- he just looked at me and said with total certainty, "the baby will be late". I was crushed and annoyed! I just want her out- of course this was the same doc who shot me up with steroids a month ago thinking that I'd have to deliver early so I'm still hoping he's wrong! :)


----------



## Maffie

Chaos said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a remedy for toothache? I've taken 2 paracetamol but it's not shifting at all!!! :cry:
> 
> Bonjella! Clove oil also is good. My dentist always told me to rub the tooth with tooth paste when I got a tooth ache, and it does work!Click to expand...


I once burnt my gums with clove oil, its very strong. If I get really bad toothache I was advised to put a piece of an effervescent tablet on it. (The ones you dissolve in water) 



Kte said:


> Just seen Watchdog on TV, they were doing a review on prams - it was so annoying. Fair enough they tested practicality on a bus but then they had the things on a bucking bronco!? What's that going to prove? I can't stand pointless TV like that making things out to be worse than they really are. Like people are really going to strap their pram to a bucking bronco and watch LO spin around in it! (LOL sorry ladies, rant over)

Thats sounds anoying and funny, wish i'd seen it, but it wasd probably on during Star Trek :blush:



florabean1981 said:


> Lol, you sound like my sis- she turns the volume down when the TV annoys her... and sometimes shouts at the TV as if she's having an arguement with the presenter!!!! I think 2 kids have done her marbles in, lol.

I am always shouting at the TV it really annoys oh that I converse tot he tv how stupid things are.



xTaylorsMummy said:


> im starting to stress!!!!
> 
> I need some stuff before baby arrives but cant afford it yet, going hospital 2x a week is going to cost me a fortune!
> 
> Need:
> Pjs & slippers & more pants
> Wipes
> and a pressie for DD from baby
> could do with a new steraliser too!
> 
> Im getting so stressed lol

:hugs: I sugger peacocks for nigties they are lovely, just washed mine and only £6 and much better quality than primark. Boots and asda have offers on wipes and streilisers are still on offer in boots I think.

Hae you got a TK Maxx near you they get good bargains. I got a lovely plush star which plays music with miffy on for £3



Kaites said:


> I asked my OB today if he thought the baby would be early or on time- he just looked at me and said with total certainty, "the baby will be late". I was crushed and annoyed! I just want her out- of course this was the same doc who shot me up with steroids a month ago thinking that I'd have to deliver early so I'm still hoping he's wrong! :)

I so want baby to come early. I'd like him to appear in October at least (please please baby) Ive had enough of being pregnant im so ready to be mum now!




Morning all, well ended up in bed by 8.30 last night. OH was shattered with being up since 2.30 so thought i'd go bed with him. Gosh he gets cranky when tired he keeps snapping. Men hey. 
Mum and brother are coming today so looking forward to that!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I hope the tooth ache goes *Amiee-Lou*.

We had a lovely lunch at Subway's with neice yesterday lunch time. OH got up and made the effort to come too, which was really nice... However, he was such a mardy arse once she'd gone...

I sent him back to bed and went to see my Nanna & Grandad, Mum & Dad with DS, we went for curry night at weatherspoons... It was a lovely evening... Been a while since we've all been together...

Came back home to OH in such a crappy mood... Guess he'd got up on the wrong side of the bed... He had such a go at me, even though I'd left the house all quiet so he could sleep... Guess I'd done everything and anything wrong... (Lost my entire tea on the way home, felt awful...) Then had such an awful back ache, and tightenings in my bump... The last thing I needed was OH going off on one... I could have swung for him, as he ranted about me not caring... Why do men think the entire world revolves around them??? I was livid... Sorry Rant over...

My evening then didn't seem to get any better, thought that I was probably shattered, went to bed, woke up every hour from then until 4am, bump tightening and easing accompanied by back ache... Thought about calling OH, tried to sleep again with the idea that if it was still happening at 5am it'd be worth calling him then... However, thank goodness; it stopped and I managed to sleep until 7am... I've still got awfully sore hips and back but the tightenings has stopped...

Plan for today... Not much, off to take my friend her apple crumble and a couple of loads of washing, and get the ironing board out, maybe even the iron... LOL


----------



## Maffie

I was up at 5 so done load of washing done, ot doing anymore today. Washed up and tidied the living room. Now just waiting for family to come so I can have a day relaxing.


----------



## lindak

Morning laides,

Maffie - You have had a busy morning ! 


34 weeks today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cold seems to be shifting a bit thank god the last two days my head has felt like it has been stood on ....... Next hosp appointment next tue and I have a couple of questions I want to ask doc. So looking forward to that app, think after this one I have app every week or every second week Im not sure ! 

Anyway hugs to all and hope you all have a lovely weekend ! :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Eswift I think men are just big kids, they get grumpy and irritable when tired!


----------



## sam76

congrats lindak!! its a fab feeling!!!!!!!
hope everyone is doing well too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Morning Ladies 

Hope your all ok :hugs: Congrats to all those getting to their milestones!
aimee-lou abosol is good for toothache i always used it before i was pregnant but check with chemist see if its safe :hugs: theres nothing worse than toothache!
I watched the watchdog roadtesting the buggys what the hell was they doing! :wacko: I really dont like the harnesses on m&p pushchairs they way there only attached via the waist point so i was suprised at the result there.
Only 6 days to go :happydance: until i meet my little man.:hugs:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

:hugs: *Eswift*

Congrtats *LindaK* on 34 weeks :happydance:

Lol *Maffie*, Sad but slightly interesting fact - Patrick Stewart is my boss! :lol:


Thankfully my OH didn't get irratable last night but I did stay out his way just in case - he was re-wiring the lights down in the cellar (we are converting it into a computer room). For some reason when he first did it the lights just never switched off :rofl: He got them sorted eventually! 

Ugh had silly nightmares last night, I keep on having worms in my dream (hate worms!) Hope they stop soon. It was a big sloppy slimy one and I had it thrown at me and it hit me on the neck :sick:


----------



## Maffie

That dream sounds funny Kte sorry..... I take it you wont be showing your little one how to boil a worm in your kettle and dissect!

Sorry that probably made you :sick: it's the biologist in me.


----------



## Kte

Maffie said:


> That dream sounds funny Kte sorry..... I take it you wont be showing your little one how to boil a worm in your kettle and dissect!
> 
> Sorry that probably made you :sick: it's the biologist in me.

Lol ~ iw no way, they are banned from going near them!! :haha: *Spine shivvers*



Forgot to add earlier ~ I hope LO doesn't come late as quite a few family members have their birthdays early November :


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies,

The toothache has gone!! :happydance: I'm so pleased as I was in tears and went to bed at 9pm last night! I can't believe it's gone that quickly again though! 

Hope we're all ok today...I'm in a good mood as hubby is at home and made sausage butties for breakfast....yummers! Not quite sure what we're up to the rest of the day, but I'm sure it wont involve a lot of moving! lol

Have a good day ladies and congrats to all the landmarks today!


----------



## Kte

*Just saw this post about LittleKitten in 3rd tri ~littlekitten-8-hospital.html*


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, ladies! Hope everyone is doing grand today. I was running around like a crazy person yesterday and never managed to get a minute to fire up the laptop so i haven't caught up on the last days goss yet, hope all of you had a good one :) .
Well, i'm officially 34 weeks today!!!!! Not long to go now, do any other first timers have the fear lol?! xx


----------



## florabean1981

Afternoon all. I've had a great day today: got up, peed, was still half asleep & literally feel arse first into the loo where my darling OH had left the seat up!!! Had a cup of tesa, which I then proceeded to drop all over the kicthen floor (thankgod it's lino not carpet), then had a cherry Muller yoghurt which I spilked all down my nice white top. Figured enough was enough & went back to bed, lol!!!!! Didn't get up again until 12:10pm but feel much better now & even my backache has alleviated today, so let's hope things carry on looking up!!!!

Re those who want baby early/late etc. I dont care when I have my LO, so long as he holds off till after my b'day (the 23rd sept) because my OH has NO time off work untill then & is working the Southampton Boat Show, so will be really hard to get hold of if anything does happen, which really scares me. Anytime after that is just fine though... My hosp let you go 12 days overdue before induction or c-section, so hopefully I wont be that late, but either way, so long as baby is safe, happy & healthy I dont care. :)

Oooh and 36 weeks today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

:happydance: Congrats on 36 weeks today :happydance:

I have decided I would prefer my LO to come on time lol! I not so fussed if they were born the same time as my aunts baby or my cousins but I know my mum grumbled that my nephew was almost born the same day as her, they are one day apart and thats around the overlap we would be given before hospital get involved! What will be will be I guess, like you say, so long as they are happy and healthy thats the main thing :)


----------



## florabean1981

lol, you can imagine how peed off my mum was when I arrived at just before 8pm on HER 27th birthday, meaning they had to casncel their dinner reservations & what not. Still, it's not like I did it intentionally, lol, & I did only take 3 1/2 hours from start to finish to make my way out, so really, I dont think she has a right to complain. 
If my LO does come on our birthday, that's gotta be some kinda record! 3 generations of 1st borns all on the same day? hahaha. 
Be just my luck now, lol.


----------



## Kte

What a birtday present at the end of it tho! Lol At least you were quick for her instead of dragging it out!


----------



## florabean1981

yeah, we were all quick. I was 3 1/2, my sis was 45 mins & my bro was 'the hard one' at 5 1/2 hours & he was 2 weeks early. We all weighed between 6lbs 3oz-7lbs 7oz, so as far as I'm concerned, by mum had it easy! And my god I hope to take after her!!! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies...

Golly, what a day? I still feel crappy, still having tightenings and very uncomfy... So far since yesterday lunch I've managed to keep down 2 slices of toast... Bummer... 

Went and dropped friends apple crumble off, came home and went back to bed with OH at 11am, slept until 2ish... I'm so out of it today...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

back from hospital, had to be on moniter for half an hour and then had scan to check fluid, but everything is okay =]

Being induced at 38 weeks!! im 37 weeks tomorrow!! yay


----------



## eswift

XtaylorsMummy ~ I am so glad that everything has gone well today... Only a week to go... Bet you're getting excited, and yet nervous too...


----------



## Kte

Gosh that's two more October babies arriving early!


----------



## Snowy

:happydance: I'm 33 weeks today :happydance:

:hugs: to all, have a great weekend!


----------



## aimee-lou

This baby can arrive any time from the 11th October (which I've just realised is a month today! lol) - before that and hubby will be killed by his boss as they are short-staffed! He starts his 5 weeks leave then so the earlier in that the better. The hospital will let me go a full 14 days over without induction so it could be any time up to the 4th November. I would not like that as hubby goes back to work on the 16th. 

'Operation Evacuation' will begin in earnest from the 10th October (which is 38w 3d) :thumbup: And I will be on the RLT from 36/7 weeks (haven't decided yet) and the various massages too!


----------



## craftymum

aimee lou glad the toothache has settled for you.

I just want this baby out of me now so I can kiss goodbye to hyperemesis once and for all, I'm just so fed up it's been so hard and I thought I would've got a break at some point but nope it's clung to me since I was 6 weeks and it's really getting me down as I'm tired and sore and just can't cope with throwing up all the time and being unable to eat and drink properly anymore. :cry:


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh I've had a sucky few days! Had had a few days of contractions which settled after a warm bath. Then yesterday evening after more than 24 hours of constant lower back pain I sat on the loo and kept trickling this fluid. Phoned delivery suite as I couldn't get hold of the midwife and they said it sounded as if my waters had gone and that I had to come in and expect to stay in til he was born! Phoned OH and got him to come home from work to take me in and was put on the monitor which showed I was contracting (up to 63% on the Toco). They couldnt tell whether my waters had gone and thought that it was likely my hindwaters had gone and that James had shifted position so they wernt leaking out when I coughed on speculum exam. So lucky old me got made to stay in overnight on the ward (which is mixed antenatal and postnatal so I got no sleep as there were babies screaming all night). Luckily didnt lose any more fluid overnight and when they put me on the monitor this morning the contracting was much less and only hitting 20% on the toco. So the dr who saw me this morning has decided that its unlikely my waters have gone (I give up at this point I honestly do) and that I can go home but that if the pains get worse or I get any more leaking I am to go back. So now very tired, and very disillusioned with the whole situation. Just wish now he would make his mind up and not give me any more false alarms before he arrives. I think 4 episodes of contractions plus 2 episodes of 'have your waters gone, we think so, oh no we don't anymore' is quite enough thanks young man.


----------



## dom85

Big :hugs: littlekitten. At least he's staying put for now and you're home. Did they give any more steroids this time for his lungs? 

Stay positive hun, you're nearly there and odds are that he will be fine even if he does finally make up his mind and come soon.


----------



## h702

hey everyone.

havent had time to catch up sorry. 

lk - sorry your lo is messing you about!! hope he makes his mind up soon :)

had my growth scan on thurs, cant believe they said he was weighing around 5lb 7!!!! my bp had gone up so they have altered my bp meds, said if they cant control it with that they will just deliver him. so ive only got til 3 weeks on monday at the longest - getting very worried now!!!!!!!!! it seems like it will be here in no time and were not ready!


----------



## florabean1981

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/185311-36-weeks-confused-pains.html

There's been another October baby born by emergency c-section!!!!!!!!!!!!! JShaw has had her little Gavin- the post in in the thread link above for those of you who want to check it out. I believe she was due 3rd october, but isn't on the front page of the bumpkins thread.

These october babies really are in a rush to get started in the world, aren't they?! Maybe they want to be Virgos instead of Libra's or something?! lol.


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos- I just noticed throuhg the '10 questions' thingy I did in the 3rd tri section that there are yet more october peeps coming out of the woodwork, lol, that aren't on the front page yet...

hippobelly- 28th oct, team yellow
per16 is no longer team yellow, she's having a girl 
ladyty2k- 9th oct, girl
lyre- 15th oct, boy
catstorey- 27th oct, boy
sara_k- 9th oct, girl
harmonybunny- 23rd oct, boy
RFbump- 19th oct, girl
firstprincess- 18th oct, girl

There may be more, but those are the ones I noticed, lol. And there seem to be a few more ladies expecting girls, at last!!!!!


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

LK ~ Glad you're home safe and sound... There is one plus side even though James is playing up, for the time being any time he's staying put is time well spent for him. I know all the tooing and froing is a pain... But, it's always best to get checked out... Fingers crossed, he's staying until the EDD now...

H702 ~ Golly 3 weeks will take no time at all to pass... I'm sure it'll soon be Christmas and I'll be nowhere near ready for santa's arrival this year... Hope they do the trick with your bp by altering bp med... 

I had such an uncomfortable day yesterday, I'm convinced that I'm getting loads of BH at the moment... They get into a pattern then I go chill, relax in the bath do anything to see if I can get the discomfort to ease, and then they vanish... 

Not sure I can keep this up for the next 5 weeks though... I had bugger all sleep Thursday night at best I had 3 hours (4am - 7am) hence going back to bed at 11am (Slept until 2pm ish) Then I was back in bed for 10.30pm... Been up to pee twice, then up for breakie at 4am... Still awake now... For the time being no pains!?!?

So glad I'm not the only one who's starting to find thing rather fustrating at the moment. I can't lie, I will be glad once babe arrives now, although I would like them to stay in there until EDD... I wonder if there's a better way of dealing with the BH's? Any advice?!?!


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

* 34 WEEKS TODAY *​

Why is it on a Sat morning I just can't get motivated?!? Argh. Have 3rd Antenatal class today, it's the relaxation and breathing one so should be quite amusing! 

:?: Just a thought ~ does anyone else here have to pay parking at the hospital? Everytime me and OH go we pay but have seen so many other people just park up and walk in!?! On the hospital sheet we were given it says bring change for parking . . . so I don't understand why people aren't paying and why they are getting away with it. It's something I will ask on the tour but that isn't until the 23rd. I just wondered if anyone was aware of some kind of scheme? OH and I have a plan to park at a friends house who lives nearby to avoid paying when the time comes but I just don't understand why no one else seems to bother - there are signs and pay machines all over the place!

*LK* ~ Glad you are back home :flower: James seems to think he is ready then must realise he is actually quite comfy in there! Lets hope he behaves from now on so you will know when it is the time, it must be really frustrating thinking it's maybe time and then it's not :hugs:

*Florabean* ~ I would love my LO to be a Libra but they woulld have to arrive a few days early! If they come on time they will be a Scorpio :S 

*Eswift* :hugs: Sorry I have no advice but I hope someone can help or they ease off for you x

I hate it when my cats pretend they want a cuddle but really want to steal my breakfast milk! Naughty mogs!

Right: Cupper no.2 time then best move my ass into gear, think I will find some tunes to start filing to. :coffee:

Enjoy your morning everyone x


----------



## keerthy

_LK~ glad ur back home! not feeling that great these days... couldnt come online much! will message u sometime later. _

will be 36 weeks tomorrow!!! yayyyy.... 

am off to NHS antenatal class today.... dunno wat to expect though!!!!! 

will catch u all in the afternoon!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

37 weeks today!! 

My god i feeling so rough yesterday and today, got a sore throat and cough :cry: . Off shopping for rest of labour bag today & DD's pressie from baby :thumbup:
Hope you all okay? 
x0x​


----------



## sam76

congrats on 37 wks, its a fab feeling!!! well done xtaylors mummy xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning ladies :hi:

Well oh is off to see the kids for the day (not got them this weekend) So im home alone. Vegging at the moment but think im going to wash all the bedding as the sun is shining.

Had a day out with mum and eldest brother yesterday. OH took a half day so we went for a lovely carvery then did some shopping. My mum is convinced the baby will come in 2-3 weeks :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies, 

Hope we're all ok. 

:hugs: LK - Sorry to hear you had another episode....your LO obviously just wants to meet you! Only a couple more weeks though and he's full term :thumbup:

Kte - I have sympathy....I too can't get motivated today! I have a pile of washing that should have been done yesterday but I couldn't be bothered. LO is having a quiet day so I think his/her laziness is rubbing off on me! lol. Hubby has just gone to make me a cuppa and maybe an apple pie will come my way too! :happydance:

Hope we're all ok....congrats on the milestones! We're all getting so close! Hubby starts his leave in 4 weeks today! I so cannot wait!! We have ante-natal tomorrow....oooh must ring them as I can't remember what time it starts....11am or 1pm....:shrug:

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## bailey4eva

Hi girls, just popping in to say good luck to all the due october mums, think they will start poppin out from now until mid november! I have a month left tomorrow til im due - think he will be late but want him nowwwwww hehe. Even though got lots to get ready for him yet. Not been in here much as only recently found out this is wer u were all hiding!!

Well done to those who have had their LOs already, can't believe I am having a baby yet hehe. Looking forward to Xmas too, its gona be extra special this year!

So good luck everybody hope everything goes smoothly for you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

I have been finishing off the paperwork, almost done :happydance: Soon shower time and then hopefully before I know it OH will be home from work :D About 2 hrs max to go . . . 

I was thinking washing can wait until tomorrow but we are off to Truckfest :dohh: :rofl: 

*aimee-lou *~ a cuppa and an apple pie sounds good! Although I will have substitute my apple pie with a cherry bakewell :lol: OH got me them yesterday as a treat bless him, actual mr kiplin ones too (we normall get the shops own brand!) His shopping list nearly brought me to tears yesteday, sad I know, he was just so thoughtful with it all. It's the little things sometimes!

Hello *Bailey4ever* :wave: welcome to the ever illusive october bumpkins thread! Good luck to you too :flower:


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> *aimee-lou *~ a cuppa and an apple pie sounds good! Although I will have substitute my apple pie with a cherry bakewell :lol: OH got me them yesterday as a treat bless him, actual mr kiplin ones too (we normall get the shops own brand!) His shopping list nearly brought me to tears yesteday, sad I know, he was just so thoughtful with it all. It's the little things sometimes!

He he I had cherry bakewells a couple of days ago....but they were soooo sweet I could hardly eat them. More by volume of icing than anything else. We buy the co-op own ones normally but occasionally a Mr K cake wil fall into the shopping basket....they are much better! :thumbup:

I'll save you an apple pie though....the co-op ones are particularly tasty!! :flower:


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> *aimee-lou *~ a cuppa and an apple pie sounds good! Although I will have substitute my apple pie with a cherry bakewell :lol: OH got me them yesterday as a treat bless him, actual mr kiplin ones too (we normall get the shops own brand!) His shopping list nearly brought me to tears yesteday, sad I know, he was just so thoughtful with it all. It's the little things sometimes!
> 
> He he I had cherry bakewells a couple of days ago....but they were soooo sweet I could hardly eat them. More by volume of icing than anything else. We buy the co-op own ones normally but occasionally a Mr K cake wil fall into the shopping basket....they are much better! :thumbup:
> 
> I'll save you an apple pie though....the co-op ones are particularly tasty!! :flower:Click to expand...


:thumbup:

OH and I got addicted to apple pies a while back, they ended up warm with lots of sqwirty cream on at one point! *drool*


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kte said:
> 
> 
> *aimee-lou *~ a cuppa and an apple pie sounds good! Although I will have substitute my apple pie with a cherry bakewell :lol: OH got me them yesterday as a treat bless him, actual mr kiplin ones too (we normall get the shops own brand!) His shopping list nearly brought me to tears yesteday, sad I know, he was just so thoughtful with it all. It's the little things sometimes!
> 
> He he I had cherry bakewells a couple of days ago....but they were soooo sweet I could hardly eat them. More by volume of icing than anything else. We buy the co-op own ones normally but occasionally a Mr K cake wil fall into the shopping basket....they are much better! :thumbup:
> 
> I'll save you an apple pie though....the co-op ones are particularly tasty!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> OH and I got addicted to apple pies a while back, they ended up warm with lots of sqwirty cream on at one point! *drool*Click to expand...


*drool* indeed......I'm a fan of them hot with custard myself! lol:happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

wow-hoo, I managed to get my friend's 13 yr old daughter to come help me repaint the house today!!!!!!!!! (Our house is 100% neutral & though we've lived here for 2 years, it looks really grubby and skakny in my opinion, so I've bought the exact same colour to repaint the walls to make everything look spick & span again before the baby comes. Next stop is rug doctor to get the carpets cleaned & bleach the hell out of the 2 bathrooms, then I bvelieve I am sorted!!!!!!) 
I'm so pleased- the thought of doing it by myself was just overwhelming; said I'd give her some pocket money & she was like, 'what time do you want me?!' Nice to see money is still important to a 13 yr old girl, lol.
Let project redecorate begin!


----------



## eswift

Kte said:


> Morning all,
> 
> * 34 WEEKS TODAY *​
> 
> 
> :?: Just a thought ~ does anyone else here have to pay parking at the hospital? Everytime me and OH go we pay but have seen so many other people just park up and walk in!?! On the hospital sheet we were given it says bring change for parking . . . so I don't understand why people aren't paying and why they are getting away with it. It's something I will ask on the tour but that isn't until the 23rd. I just wondered if anyone was aware of some kind of scheme? OH and I have a plan to park at a friends house who lives nearby to avoid paying when the time comes but I just don't understand why no one else seems to bother - there are signs and pay machines all over the place!

We too have to pay for parking, and depending where you go depends on how much... If it's the local one it £4 for 24 hours so not too bad, if it the larger one it's £1 an hour until you get to £12 for 24 hours... Bit of a con, as you can't go to the local one unless your low risk, so if you've ended up a the other there's issues anyway. Now't like kicking when you're down...

Mum & Dad came around this afternoon, bless them just as I'd nabbed the sofa too... Hehehehe they've tackled the front garden for me... DS & OH have cleaned and washed my car too... I did do some washing and ironing too... We're off to KFC for tea, as none of us have stopped at all today... (Mum & Dad left 10 mins ago...)

It has been a lovely day here, tried to stay out of the sun though, managed to walk around the field with the dogs and my Mum... Really pleasent...

Have a lovely evening girls... Would be nice to have a chilled glass of wine (maybe a bottle...) Dream on LOL


----------



## Kte

Thanks *Eswift* ~ Ours is 1.50 for 2hrs, then goes up to £5 if you stay over 4hrs but I am not 100% how that will work as you have to pay between 8am and 8pm. We paid again today but will defo still be parking at my friends house thankfully. It was quite a shock that we actually saw someone else pay today ~ first time! Still, more than not people didn't bother. Its out of order really, some places charge throught the nose like you say and your stuck with it yet I think our hospital is quite reasonable in comparison and the people there don't pay when they should. :nope:

My OH and our friend enjoyed a refreshing alcoholic drink today, I haven't been fussed all pregnancy but I was a little jealous today! 

I just had bakewell tart number 3! 

Has anyone else had the breathing classes yet? It was just like a gym class sesson, breath in through the nose and out throught the mouth . . . and tense your muscles and then relax. It was still a good class but I just thought I was going to be let into a big breathing secret or something!?! At least I know I can remeber what to do when the time comes. OH opened a can of cola halfway through the class whilst the instructor was talking but the can didn't open fully so it went on for ages! :blush: She stopped as it made her loose her place and she just said to him 'I bet your annoying in the cinema! Do you have any popcorn on you as well?!! :rofl:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

our parking is soo expensive:

£3.00 for 1-2hours
£4.20 2-4 hours
£5.40 4-6 hours 

ect ect


----------



## Kte

It bad, especailly at the times you don't even know how long you will be there for too!


----------



## florabean1981

The parking at mine is £1.60 per hour up to 5 hours, then £25 after that. What a f*****g rip off!


----------



## aimee-lou

Our parking is £2.50 for 2 hours (which isn't too bad compared to some places) but the birth centre offers a 3 day pass for £10 (or is it £15?) either way, thats not bad at all! When we arrive in labour, we are also allowed to park right up at the front entrance, abandon the car, they will put a permit on it until we're able to go and move it (i.e LO is born or I'm happy for hubby to go off for 15 mins to find a space!).....all very sensible! lol


----------



## craftymum

ours is £1 for 1st hour then £1.80 for 2-4 hours and not too sure how much after that, must remember to check next time we're up though my in laws only live round the corner so I guess if we're stuck they can come round with some money


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

arghh some people drive me insaneee lol

this lass on my facebook. Shes 30weeks on thursday, for some reason she has it in her head that shes due when shes 38 weeks not 40.. and two weeks later she will be "overdue" lol... driving me insaneeee!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, not a clue how much parking is at our hospital as ive either gone on the bus or been dropped off when we have a hire car. These places are a rip off though. I guess if mum visits while im in hospital she'll be ok as she has a blue badge.

Cant sleep this morning, have bad heartburn and just feel unsettled. Don't know why just feel like ive had bad dreams but cant remember them :shrug:

Ive noticed recently baby seems to kick less vigourous, lots of wriggling and turning but kicks seem less prominent, i wonder if he's starting to get a big for in there.


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie - I was just about to post the same thing. I can still feel the odd nudge and a certain amount of twisting and turning....but I used to get pummelled and feel almost bruised but bubs hasn't had a 'flip-out' in a couple of days. I'm keeping an eye on the movements though....I'm sure it's something to do with the fact that at the last check up we were 3/5 engaged and my bump is very tight so I think we're back facing outwards, so my kidneys are probably bearing the brunt! lol

Full day ahead - we're off to ante-natal at the birth centre today. I'm really excited and so is hubby....got to be there at 1 so hubby is making me scrambled eggs on toast so that we wont have to eat until later (Although they did mention something about cake! lol) 

Taylor's Mummy - I had a similar problem. We were supposed to be going to a 'house-warming' last night. It had originally started out as my birthday celebration but got hi-jacked. Long story lol.......Anyhoo, we made our excuses and told her that as the baby was 3/5 engaged and could basically come at any time, we felt it best not to travel 2 hours each way to come to a big bash. I got a message back saying that she had 'asked a friend' about what engaged meant....in other words she didn't believe me and was checking if I was making it up. It's not the first time. Another friend (my best friend's BF whom I've never met!!!!) keeps asking what type of birth I'm having, whether or not I'm having a water birth, and most creepily, What type of contraception we're using afterwards. He has no kids, neither does my best friend......It's all rather creepy. I'm sure your friend is just confused about the dates.....and technically 37 weeks is term so she is right.....kind of.....in a way......sort of! lol Just smile and nod and when she goes to 42 weeks she'll know different! lol


----------



## Mumof42009

:hi: Ladies 

How are we all? :flower: 
Havent been around much as been busy trying to get everything sorted for thursday and been feeling unwell the past week morning sickness has come back with a vengance:wacko:. Its seems really strange that this time next week i will have my little man in my arms and i will no longer be pregnant. Im going to make sure i do a last bump pic as been doing them everyweek and keeping them on file to look back on as this is my last ever pregnancy :cry:.
Congrats to all you ladies meeting your milestones and congrats to our new oct mummys :hugs: xx


----------



## Chaos

*ahem* 18 days to go!!! :happydance::happydance:

Mornin' :) 

Well I think little Miss Autumn is destined to come in to this world facing the left lol. Her back is still along my right side (head down) Alas I know they can turn right up until they are on their way out, so I aint worried really.

I've been sitting on my ball as much as possible to encourage gravity to help. It's actually really comfy!

We're off to the in laws today for "Grandparents day" It's a long ol drive about 50 miles, but at least we get a free feed out of it haha. You what, sods law will dictate that me being that far from the hospital, I'll go in to labour ;)

*Flora *~ Thanks for the list, I'll update the front page a lil later on. (Note to self Page 115, 12 Oct)

If any of you see births and stuff, let me know, cause I aint on the forums so much at the moment and do miss things :)

*Kte *~ Congrats on 34 weeks :) Re parking, back home it was like 80p an hour when I went to the hospital. Its free here in the states tho. (As it should be!!)

*Keerthy *~ How were the classes?

*TaylorsMummy *~ Congrats on 37 weeks. Just think this time next week you'll have a baby, are you ready?! haha.

*Bailey4eva *~ :wave:

*Aimee* ~ OMG I WANT CHERRY BAKEWELLS!!!!!! :growlmad: They don't sell them here AT ALL and they don't even sell ground almonds so I can't even make my own! :cry::cry: Have SO been craving them haha. I'm going to see if I can buy some whole ones and grind them in the food processor. 

Ok breakfast time!


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies...

Hi All, hope you're all having a wonderful weekend...

Me & my bump are having another rough day, morning sickness, kicks and cramps all thrown in... Given up with my trousers and had a hot bath, mooching about in my dressing gown...Bump has dropped right down... I've gained a gap between my bump and my boobs...

Anyhow... All will be right in the end...

Mumof4 ~ Good Luck...


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

I am pooped! Went to Truckfest today with OH and his dad and we were walking about for ages! It was good fun but some of the floor was really gravely so a little hard for my stylish pregnancy wobble! OH was kind enough to drag a chair around with us all day, it was a fold up one but not really one designed to go out and about with! 

LO has had about 4-5 bouts of hiccups today, they make me chukkle :cloud9:

I'm off to make dinner, chicken kievs. Really feel like :sleep: time now! I'll fight it off for a little longer. I just know my leg will be all twitchy tho and keep me up longer :growlmad: damn thing has started already! 

:hugs: for all who need them x


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls, firstly I wanna apologise but I haven't caught up with what I've missed as there will be soooo much of it as I can't seem to get on as much as I did before. So, I hope we are all well and getting more and more excited about our babies impending arrivals!!!
I haven't been on much due to several reasons really..the main one being that since my good friend sadly lost her husband 3 weeks ago, I have been giving my spare time to be with her. She doesn't want to be on her own just yet so when I'm not at work and the kids are at school, I'm at her house. Me and baby are fine but it does take alot out of me, I'm emotionally exhausted. Also Ive come down with abit of a cold I think and think I have developed mild SPD as some days I can't lift my legs to get my knickers on without being in pain and I hobble around like an old lady so have spent alot of time soaking in nice warm baths to try relax.
I have a midwife appointment in the morning so will have a chat about it with her. I finish work on Thursday- my wedding anniversary :happydance: so hopefully will have abit more time to try catch up with you ladies.


----------



## MrsO29

Hiya all,

Good luck for Thursday Mumof42009!

I am ok, feel sick every time I lay down flat, and it's even worse if I eat onions (which is a pity as I usually eat them all the time).
I have SPD (or PGP as it's now called), which is making everything a pain.
I am tired ALL the time, from the minute I drag myself out of bed until I fall asleep, usually during Corrie or Eastenders. That also includes a 1 or 2 hour nap when dd is at school!

Other than that I am fine! Just really ready for baby to come now. I hope he comes sooner rather than later, although I have been buying some gorgeous maternity clothes from Ebay that I have haven't had a chance to wear yet, so not too early!

Also, our hospital parking is free :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

dp is really stressing me out tonight. i swear its like going out with a child with his bloody moods lately!! wish he would just f---k off tbh


----------



## baby.love

Good evening girls

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am in such a fowl mood atm! I have been getting period pains on and off since last night & my boobs feel like i have been shot in the chest.. I have spent all day washing clothes for mine and Freya's hospital bag and am shattered, plus i still have to iron it all... I have my 36 week MW appointment tomorrow and am thinking it will be my last as i cant see me going another couple of weeks... 

I hope everyone has had a good weekend, sorry i havent read back so if anyone needs them here are some :hugs: But please dont squeeze too tight as my boobs are killing x

Right i am off to iron some stuff then i am gonna bounce on my ball! catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, just managed a nap but still shattered. My mum quickly popped in and she was worried as my pains have been coming every 10 minutes :shrug: but after a few hours they stop again. It's driving me bonkers. 34 week scan and appointment tomorrow so will make sure im checked out. Baby is still moving plenty so he seems fine. Stomach keeps getting so tight now!
OH is cooking :cloud9: so I think it will be food, casualty then bed for me. Might manage to catch 1 csi before I fall back to sleep.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im in such a foul mood today too lol. everything dp does is pissing me off lol:shrug:. Just had a cleaning frenzy and POLISHED! lol havent in such a long time it looked a right mess lol. Im well hungry now but really cant be bothered to cook:blush:

Im so tired, had a 3hour kip this afternoon haha. 

Now watching teen cribs with dp :wacko: nothing else on =[


----------



## sam76

hello all, hugs to all that need it!!!!!
Well today i have been really down, had a good cry and also had lower back ache, maybe George is geting ready, i feel really uncomfy too, fingers crossed i sleep ok, im so ready now for my little boy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jordanxx19x

hi im due october the 3rd expecting a girl


----------



## keerthy

Congratulations & Welcome to the team Jordan!!!! :hugs: :flower:

Well, ladies... sorry I havent been much in here lately! 
Had been to my NHS antenatal classes on saturday, sadly had to come back half way as I was too tired since, hadn't slept properly the prev night!!! 

Had been out all day today..... been to Heathrow to pick up my mom!!! yayyyy... she is here finally.... :happydance: :happydance: 

I am happy she is here and I can have some rest atleast a few weeks b4 the LO is due! that is if I am COMFORTABLE/LO lets me be...... :haha:
on the other side am guilty I am troubling her this early! :dohh: Am I being Selfish!!!! :blush: :shrug:

Did a bit of grocery shopping ... and came home around 7ish... and am shattered, but can't go to bed!:nope:

I want to :sleep: so bad!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all those who need them!!!!! 
Slowly I am loosing patience... becoming grumpy... getting angry at DH.... errr!!!!! :shrug: Porb hormones playing up at the end!!!! 

Ohh ya.... *I AM 36 WEEKS TODAY!!! yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! Got to finalise my hospital bag! *

P.S: I have a feeling I will go Overdue.... :dohh: anyone feeling the same????? Prob coz my mom was 2 weeks overdue with me!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

keerthy i think i wasnt being induced i would go overdue =[


----------



## florabean1981

My god it's been a long weekend. One of our friends from uni came to visit, so I dragged her to help me re-paint all the wall in the hallway. Tomorrow I'm gonna do the 2 bathrooms, then got plumber coming tues coz I thinki our sink is leaking in the kitchen. Got driving lesson weds followed by more painting, then Dr checkup thurs & more painting, then babysitting my 2 nephews friday before another long weekend of painting our bedroom & the nursury... on top of all the usual washing, ironing, cooking & cleaning that my OH seems to just expect me to do now that I am supposedly a 'lady of leisure!' What a joke. I hope I do go into labour early to teach him a lesson that I am NOT superwoman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Anyways, hope everyone had a good weekend and that this week is even better. Not long now is it?!


----------



## eswift

Good Morning All...

This lie in lark is catching... I'm up, just had my breakie, could just sneak back to bed again once DS has left for school... What a crapy looking day here already...

OH is zzzing away upstairs... He was suppose to have started painting the kitchen/diner so time over the weekend... He's not got anywhere near opening the paint's lid... He's been doing this for 2 weeks now, it's starting to really bug me now... Patience!?! Is something I'm missing so much now...

I hope all you ladies have had an excellent nights sleep... And, hopefully a good day to follow xxxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Keerthy - I think I am going to go overdue, LO doesnt seem to be making any signs of appearing any time soon! We will just have to wait and see though. Only 4 weeks to go for you!!! xxx


----------



## Kte

Mornig all,

Sometimes I feel like I will go overdue but then again I am starting to feel like there are so many loose ends that need tieing up LO may come early to be cheeky! :shurg: I hadn't really been feeling any preparation pains or anything but yesteday and last night I got a stitch type feeling and at the AN class she said that is some hormone making my muscles more relaxed. 

I keep on waking up feeling so sick now too, its horrible :nope:

*Bably.love*, *Maffie* & *Helz* ~ I hope your appointments go well this morning / today :flower:

*Keerthy* ~ I don't think you are being selfish, I bet you mum can't wait to help you! You know how mothers like to get/be involved :D

Hi, welcome :wave: and congrats to *Jordanxx19x*

I hope you get to enjoy your busy week *florabean* and it doesn't take too much out of you :flower:

OK I had really best get on with some work, I want my works jobs list gone by the end of this week so then I can relax, only 4 weeks left!!


----------



## lindak

Morning Laides,

Hope you all had a nice weekend ! The weather was fab here in Dublin..... Cold is starting to clear up aswell still have a stuffy nose though. Hosp app in the morning hopefully they tell me baby head is engaged. 

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all:flower:

:hugs: to everyone, think we are all suffering with various aches, pains & niggles now and getting impatient for our little bundles, lets hope the next few weeks go swiftly, I know I am definately ready and wishing the time away.

I have a child free house till 3.30 today so making the most of it and catching up with a friend I've not seen for a while, she lives 30 miles away so dont get together too often so be nice to see her and have a girly lunch:happydance:

Have a good day girls n bumps x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all

i have a very blocked right ear and its driving me insane!!! i put otex ear drops in last night and this morning its even worse, tried cleaning it but its so sore and clogged! any idea how i fix it cause its fully blocked up and cant hear out of it!. Really dont want to get it stringed =[


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hiya all
> 
> i have a very blocked right ear and its driving me insane!!! i put otex ear drops in last night and this morning its even worse, tried cleaning it but its so sore and clogged! any idea how i fix it cause its fully blocked up and cant hear out of it!. Really dont want to get it stringed =[

Olive oil on some cotton wool. Will draw out the gunge! :thumbup: Whatever you do don't get it wet or put cotton wool buds near it!!


----------



## Chaos

xTaylorsMummy said:


> hiya all
> 
> i have a very blocked right ear and its driving me insane!!! i put otex ear drops in last night and this morning its even worse, tried cleaning it but its so sore and clogged! any idea how i fix it cause its fully blocked up and cant hear out of it!. Really dont want to get it stringed =[

I had this the other week for about 5 days. It drive me batty. It felt like swimmers ear almost.

I ended up paying to go to the Dr. It wasn't wax, my ear was clean as a whistle. It was the tiny tube between my ear and throat that was blocked with fluid. He said that's generally caused by sinus' etc. He gave me a little steroid spray to put up my nose once a day to help it.

It was unblocked by the next day.


----------



## Chaos

Gah I slept on the sofa last night because I can't get comfy in bed at the moment and woke up with a cracking headache down the left side of my head/face .. methinks its a migraine trying to make an appearance. BOO!

Well I can't stare at this screen long enough to catch up, its too bright lol, plus I need to get ready to go to a consignment sale at 9am, just wanted to say good morning!! :)

I'll update the front page later when this is gone!


----------



## colsy

xTaylorsMummy said:


> i have a very blocked right ear and its driving me insane!!! i put otex ear drops in last night and this morning its even worse, tried cleaning it but its so sore and clogged! any idea how i fix it cause its fully blocked up and cant hear out of it!. Really dont want to get it stringed =[

Your best bet is to leave it well alone. I know that's easier said than done, and you're probably desperate to poke things in it in the hope of releasing the pressure, but unfortunately a blocked Eustachian tube (the tube between the ear and the nose/throat) is a very common feature of pregnancy. Otex drops, olive oil, syringing and general poking are unlikely to get rid of it. It will most likely just "pop" of its own accord, although be prepared for it to return. But it will get better once your baby is born. A few weeks ago, I had a blocked ear at exactly the same time every day - I jest not, I could almost set my watch because when my ear felt blocked and I couldn't hear anything, I knew it was 11a.m.! Odd.

Obviously if your ear gets really sore or starts to ooze anything, then do go and get it checked out by your doctor or nurse.

In the meantime, I hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Just a quickie! we have decided to change our babies name!!! She is no longer a Freya.. we have both heard a name this morning and fallen totally in love with it.. I will reveal all later xx 

Bye for now xxx


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> Just a quickie! we have decided to change our babies name!!! She is no longer a Freya.. we have both heard a name this morning and fallen totally in love with it.. I will reveal all later xx

Ooh, you're teasing us! Look forward to hearing the new name soon.

We haven't decided completely. We have what we *think* are our first choices for a boy and a girl, but we're not revealing to anybody - literally nobody at all. Our local pub is running a sweepstake on what we will name the baby ;-) The baby has caused a bit of interested locally as we're quite a small village so there aren't that many littl'ns born each year.


----------



## lucilou

Morning all! well, today is officially my first day off work! Whoo-hoooo!

Unfortunately I have some work to do from home and some bits and bobs I still have to pop into the office to finish off, but I am hoping to have that all sorted by the end of the week.

Going to pack my hospital bag today I reckon... 36 weeks today, better get on with it!

Hope everyone is well... Taylor's Mummy, hope your ear clears soon, that's so annoying for you!

Babylove, can't wait to hear what name you have chosen!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

thanks ladies! its drivin me insane lol. But full of a cold so i think that may have something to do with it?

Oh my god,docs are on about giving me a sweep at 38weeks and if it doesnt work inducing me at 39... its 12days till im 39weeks!!!! and dexter james will DEFFENTLY be here before 19days!! [due date] how scarey!


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Just a quickie! we have decided to change our babies name!!! She is no longer a Freya.. we have both heard a name this morning and fallen totally in love with it.. I will reveal all later xx
> 
> Bye for now xxx


Changing name again LOL .......
Dying to hear the new name ............ you teasing us now so come on tell us pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MummyToAmberx

xTaylorsMummy said:


> thanks ladies! its drivin me insane lol. But full of a cold so i think that may have something to do with it?
> 
> Oh my god,docs are on about giving me a sweep at 38weeks and if it doesnt work inducing me at 39... its 12days till im 39weeks!!!! and dexter james will DEFFENTLY be here before 19days!! [due date] how scarey!

yours & kate's baby may arrive same day.


----------



## baby.love

Lol girls i am a nightmare aint i!

I can reveal that it begins with an S!


----------



## lucilou

baby.love said:


> Lol girls i am a nightmare aint i!
> 
> I can reveal that it begins with an S!

Savannah
Serena
Sirena
Sofia

am I close?

Why is it all my S names end in 'a'?


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...:winkwink:

I did go back to bed this morning and slept, woke up about 10.30 ish, so not been up too long... :thumbup:

Went and ran some errands, I came back had lunch and bloody morning sickness strikes again... I not sure what's worse, having lunch and loosing it or throwing up and needing to pee all at the same time?!?! :shrug: I know far TMI ~ I give up!:nope: I'm back in my dressing gown... Feeling urgh... If this is what the next 5 weeks have in store, I'm really not looking forward to them...

Oh well... Such is life...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Hope you ear ache eases soon..:hugs:

Keerthy ~ I'm sure your Mum will not mind looking after you...:kiss:

Baby.love ~ I'm sure when you see your little girl you'll know for sure what her name should be... :thumbup:

Chaos ~ Hope your achey head doesn't turn out to be a migrane... :hugs:

Kte ~ Don't work too hard! I'm sure the next 4 weeks will pass fast enough (at least I hope so!) :hugs:

Guess I'm chilling for the rest of the day... Take care all xxxx


----------



## dom85

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Just a quickie! we have decided to change our babies name!!! She is no longer a Freya.. we have both heard a name this morning and fallen totally in love with it.. I will reveal all later xx
> 
> Bye for now xxx

:rofl: Good job you heard it now, you've only got a few weeks left!


----------



## colsy

lucilou said:


> Why is it all my S names end in 'a'?

Sasha
Seraphina


----------



## lucilou

colsy said:


> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> Why is it all my S names end in 'a'?
> 
> Sasha
> SeraphinaClick to expand...

ha ha not just me then? loving Seraphina... 



babylove what have you started?


----------



## aimee-lou

'S' names.....come on! You've got to give us more than that!! lol :shrug: 

Hope we're all ok today ladies. We went to 'birth prep' yesterday at the birth centre. Met some ladies due the same time as me......so may see them again in a few weeks. I love that birth centre....keeping everything crossed that everything a A-OK on thursday next week!! Hubby was very chuffed as well....we're both really looking forward to it now....strange as that may seem lol. 

Must be something in the water.....I was doubting our name choices last night and have spent the past couple of hours researching new names just to come back to the ones we had originally!! :dohh: I must be over-thinking this whole thing.....and we're still not telling! lol

Anyhoo....Hope we're all ok....and my gosh it's getting close now! Hubby's only got 3 more full weeks until his leave :happydance: So excited!! :thumbup:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

MummyToAmberx said:


> xTaylorsMummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! its drivin me insane lol. But full of a cold so i think that may have something to do with it?
> 
> Oh my god,docs are on about giving me a sweep at 38weeks and if it doesnt work inducing me at 39... its 12days till im 39weeks!!!! and dexter james will DEFFENTLY be here before 19days!! [due date] how scarey!
> 
> yours & kate's baby may arrive same day.Click to expand...

yup :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

Girls our baby is being called 


Sienna :)

Aint it just amazing?! xxxx

thanks for the guesses xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i love that name =] so girlie =]


----------



## lucilou

baby.love said:


> Girls our baby is being called
> 
> 
> Sienna :)
> 
> Aint it just amazing?! xxxx
> 
> thanks for the guesses xx

that was going to be my next guess, honest!

are you keeping Louise as a middle name? I think that would be lovely...


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls

and yes she is Sienna Louise x 

I am so freaking happy :happydance: x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv decided i want to get a little white shirt and black tie with dark denim jeans and lil vans for my little man to wear on xmas day lol cant find a shirt and tie for him though =[


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Well, I have whittled down some of my work list so I'm feeling much better about it all. I just want it out of the way this week as the new term starts next week so it will be fun and games as it always is!

Hope you feel better soon *eswift* and it doesn't drag on for you :hugs: 

Hope you feel better soon too *Chaos* :flower:

Such a tease *baby.love*!! :thumbup: for Sienna :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

lol Kte sorry :blush: x


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> and yes she is Sienna Louise x
> 
> I am so freaking happy :happydance: x

This is the last time you are aloud to change ok !! LOL No sienna is lovely my friends sister called her little girl sienna a couple of weeks ago its lovely !


----------



## baby.love

I Leah hereby promise that this is the last time we are changing our daughters name and she shall remain Sienna forever x

There you go Linda :rofl:


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi all you lovely pregnant for now October Bumpkins :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I've not been on much lately, just feeling too bloody tired & fat :(

Took DD swimming yesterday and I could hardly swim as it felt like my tummy was going to burst every time I swam:blush:

Sorry I hav'ent had time to read through all the post as theres so many, so a'l just give u all big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Love the new name Baby.love:happydance:

Sxxx
:hug:


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> I Leah hereby promise that this is the last time we are changing our daughters name and she shall remain Sienna forever x
> 
> There you go Linda :rofl:

:rofl: We are all witness to that!! 

Seriously tho, glad you and OH are so happy with her new name x


----------



## Kte

I just realised, Louise seems a popular middle name again . . . not that I am fussed, its my own middle name! 

If our LO is a girl then their middle name will be Louise too . . that's all I am saying on the name front!! he he


----------



## KKSARAH

My LO has Louise for her middle name too, were not too sure of her first name yet!!!

Alexis or Lexis or alexia or Lexia!!!

But its Lexie lou for short we had agreed on that

Sxxx


----------



## sam76

:baby: Afternoon all, hope were all well!
Babylove what are u like!!!!! But i must admit its a 
FAB NAME!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
How come you changed your mind then???
Hope everyone is doing ok, and goodluck to those who have appointments too
:happydance: not long to go now for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helz81

Sienna is a beautiful name :thumbup:

Back from midwife..she was so lovely and chatty,*really* hope I get her when Im in labour!! BP fine, wee clear, measuring at 34cm,so spot on, he's still head down but not engaging just yet, HB of 150bpm..definatley on for my homebirth :thumbup: aslong as things continue to be fine! My next appointment is a longer one, in 2 weeks and we will talk about homebirth in more detail.We disscussed the pains Ive been having in my legs and lower back and when walking sometimes and she said it's likely I do have mild spd. She suggested I buy and wear a support band to support bump..anyone here wear one? Gosh she was so nice,really put me at ease, oh and I told her I've managed to win a birth pool off ebay for a _fiver_!!! and she was really supportive of me using it for my labour and actual birth if I wish to, just told me to buy a new liner for it. :happydance:


----------



## helz81

My middle name is Louise too! V.popular for middle name!


----------



## florabean1981

xTaylorsMummy said:


> iv decided i want to get a little white shirt and black tie with dark denim jeans and lil vans for my little man to wear on xmas day lol cant find a shirt and tie for him though =[

Kim, I have 2 pairs of little vans with the matching beany hates for my little boy. My OH's dad went to the Vans shop in town & they were on sale, so he got us 1 pair with eyeballs on & the other has little dinosaurs on :) Completely adorable!!! I also got the cutest lil wooly hat & mittens with turquoise skulls & crossbones on from ebay too. My kid's gonna be a lil sexy goth baby, haha! (nah, not really, I just get bored with the usual baby blue stuff, so anything that's a bit different, I'll get t make him a bit more unique, iykwim?)

Next had some lil boys shirts & ties, but they were quite expensive...


----------



## florabean1981

Baby.Love:great new name choice. Aint it funny how popular Louise is too?

I still have no idea what first name to call my little boy; I'm really hoping that when we see him, we will be able to figure out what suits him, but for now, it's kinda frustrating because I always believed finding a name would be simple. If he was a girl it'd be easy; it'd be called Daisy Madeline Lees, but since he's defo a boychild, I'm just stuck.....!


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> and yes she is Sienna Louise x
> 
> I am so freaking happy :happydance: x

A very pretty name - I like it


----------



## colsy

I've just put a post in Third Tri re this, but I'm going to mention it here as well, in the hope that some of you have got some fab suggestions. I'd like to buy a gift from our baby to my OH. I would like it to be something he keeps or at least something that means a lot to him. My most obvious thought so far has been a bottle of wine that is thought to be best drunk the year our baby turns 18 or 21 (we're both quite into our wine - or at least I used to be before Li'l Pudd'n came along). Has anybody else bought a "for Daddy" present or got any good ideas?


----------



## lucilou

colsy said:


> I've just put a post in Third Tri re this, but I'm going to mention it here as well, in the hope that some of you have got some fab suggestions. I'd like to buy a gift from our baby to my OH. I would like it to be something he keeps or at least something that means a lot to him. My most obvious thought so far has been a bottle of wine that is thought to be best drunk the year our baby turns 18 or 21 (we're both quite into our wine - or at least I used to be before Li'l Pudd'n came along). Has anybody else bought a "for Daddy" present or got any good ideas?

I had thought about this too - hubby mentioned he need a new wallet so I thought I might get him a posh one... he's always a b*gger to buy for so I have to pick up hints wherever I can find them! I like the wine idea though... especially if it is something you are into and know a bit about... if I chose a bottle of wine and opened it in 18 years time it would probably be disgusting!


----------



## lindak

baby.love said:


> I Leah hereby promise that this is the last time we are changing our daughters name and she shall remain Sienna forever x
> 
> There you go Linda :rofl:

OK !! Everyone is witness !! :haha:


----------



## Kte

Ok, I am going to attempt to get some parking reserved at my work for the next 4 weeks. I feel a bit lazy and bad in a way as parking is restricted for all staff but anyway here are my reasons!


Up until now I have been thinking that the walk has been good, which it is, however I can still go for a walk at other times! 

I find it diffucult to get up on a morning just to get on campus at 7am, I just find it stupid I have to wake up at 6 to get to work for 7 when I don't start until 8!! :wacko: (I don't get the flexi hours until 8 either).

I also thought once the 2 weekly MW appointments kick in it will be easier for me as I won't have to break off work too early to walk 20 mins or so to my car. It is taking me a while now. 

If anything happens and I am at work, I would rather my car be stuck here than at the other car park that work rent from the council as if we left it over the weekend for whatever reason then we may get fined. yes we could probabily appeal but Iwould rather avoid all that hassle.

OK, wish me luck! :flower: 

~~~
:hissy: They are drilling next to my head in the office next door right now :hissy: Why can't they do this work on an evening?? :hissy: OW my ears!


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all....... well

34 weeks today!!!!! :happydance:

Well had my growth scan and consultant appointment. Baby is measuring at upper percentiles and baby is engaged/engaging doc confused me. He had a feel of baby and said he thought the pains I am having are labour pains :shrug: He said not to worry if baby comes early :dohh: Feeling very nervous now.

He said due to the risk of bleeding more and issues with my meds they wont allow me to go overdue and they will get me off my meds and induce me on due date if need be.

Said if i've injected and for any reason need a section i'll have to be fully knocked out as an epidural will be dangerous, so basically I need to not inject if I think im in labour, I can see me having many trips to the hospital :nope:

But all in all a good appointment, baby looked big, measuring at approx 37 weeks *gulp* :ignore:

I will be on mission evict soon as I dont want to be induced, so looks like i'll be early or on time, as overdue seems to be getting ruled out.


----------



## Kte

Congrats on 34 weeks *Maffie* :happydance: Lets hope you don't get injects and labour all together so it's less complicated :hugs:

:dance: I got a space conned off from tomorrow, yipee! :dance:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon all!

Well that was my worst MW appointment so far :( She had a student MW in and she done the checks and she was CRAP! I am sure she measured my bump wrong for a start as she measured from the middle of my pubic bone and not the top as its usually done, and therefore she said i am measuring 37cm.. All the way i have measured spot on so kinda gutted... Plus she weighed me and i have put on 2 and a half stone :cry: She couldnt find Sienna's HB to start either :grr: Stupid woman she was i tell you. My normal MW just sat there and let her get on with it so i just bit my lip. Oh and Sienna is still free so not even a touch engaged :lol: 
Sorry i am rambling now but i have had great appointments uptil now so kinda gutted.. Oh well 2 weeks until my LAST MW appointment :shock: lets hope its a better one.

I am off for a cuppa now. back in a bit to catch up xx


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Well that was my worst MW appointment so far :( She had a student MW in and she done the checks and she was CRAP! I am sure she measured my bump wrong for a start as she measured from the middle of my pubic bone and not the top as its usually done, and therefore she said i am measuring 37cm.. All the way i have measured spot on so kinda gutted... Plus she weighed me and i have put on 2 and a half stone :cry: She couldnt find Sienna's HB to start either :grr: Stupid woman she was i tell you. My normal MW just sat there and let her get on with it so i just bit my lip. Oh and Sienna is still free so not even a touch engaged :lol:
> Sorry i am rambling now but i have had great appointments uptil now so kinda gutted.. Oh well 2 weeks until my LAST MW appointment :shock: lets hope its a better one.
> 
> I am off for a cuppa now. back in a bit to catch up xx

You would think that your MW would have guided her a bit more! Sorry to hear it was such a let down :hugs: Let's hope your LAST ONE :shock: will be better :flower:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

is anyone elses OH really peeing them off with every little thing they do?!!


----------



## colsy

xTaylorsMummy said:


> is anyone elses OH really peeing them off with every little thing they do?!!

No, most definitely not!


----------



## keerthy

Hello ladies, 

Just a quick word!!!!!

my tummy is going hard since morning... not relieving at all!!!!! Did anyone have this before.... ????? 
My mum's here with me..... she says.. some people dont get pains... or get this tightness b4 they are due... 

Will call my MW... if the tightness persists.. though!!! I thought I will ask u girls first!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Keerthy i have tightenings alot hun and its totally normal aslong as you dont have regular pains with them x


----------



## colsy

keerthy said:


> my tummy is going hard since morning... not relieving at all!!!!! Did anyone have this before.... ?????
> My mum's here with me..... she says.. some people dont get pains... or get this tightness b4 they are due...
> 
> Will call my MW... if the tightness persists.. though!!! I thought I will ask u girls first!!!!

I have had this for weeks, possibly even months. It's Braxton-Hicks as far as I know. I did ask my MW and she said not to worry unless there is pain as well. Having said that, there's never any harm in giving your MW a call, even if it's only for reassurance. She won't mind you asking - in my experience, the MW prefers you to ask, just in case. Good luck!


----------



## lucilou

colsy said:


> xTaylorsMummy said:
> 
> 
> is anyone elses OH really peeing them off with every little thing they do?!!
> 
> No, most definitely not!Click to expand...

me neither, sorry!


----------



## eswift

Baby.love ~ nice name...

Keerthy ~ It sure sounds like BH to me, just keep an eye on the pains and frequency...

Kte ~ Good Luck sorting out the parking...

Well, I've had visitors all afternoon... My Nanna & Grandad turned up at 1 ish and left about 5.30 ish... We've had tea, just about ready to go to the 2nd and final Anti-Natal class... No rest for the wicked...

Hope you all have a good evening...


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> xTaylorsMummy said:
> 
> 
> is anyone elses OH really peeing them off with every little thing they do?!!
> 
> No, most definitely not!Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

must just be my hormones lol think im pretty close to having this lil man tbh. OH only peeing me off like making himself a cuppa and not me lol or keep trying it on with me lol! 

Iv just rug doctor'd my living room carpet lol i love it now!! its so clean and fresh smelling it was DISGUSTING before!


----------



## keerthy

Thank you ladies..... Have been have constant tightenings since I posted on here.. ie almost an hour!!!!!! :scares me though!!!!Thank god... mum's with me.. :baby:

Just had a warm bath..... will try to have a massage from hubby..... 
If it doesnt reduce.... will prob call my MW! 

Just forgot to add : Had loads of discharge this evening, snotty/light yello or green in color. Sorry TMI!!!!! 
Had some period type pains for half an hour.... along with the tightenings... 
Gosh!!!! they are so bad, jus couldnt walk.... they have reduced now though!!!! Had a back pain which radiated to the lower part of my tummy!!!!! 

I am jus being Paranoid????? :dohh: :wacko: :haha:

These pains are jus tooo confusing for me.... :wacko:


----------



## keerthy

just forgot to add.... I have had tightenings or BH's before.... but this is the first time I am noticing pains with them!!!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohhh keerthy think things may be happening! get bouncying or walking. Try and time them and see if they come regular =]


Just had a lovely shower lol

Consultant & scan tomorrow soo excited =]


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

keerthy think you have jinxed it lol

got period type pains and back ache now =[ also feel so sick =[


----------



## Chaos

Weeeeeeeeee I'm so excited that I need to share! I went to a consignment sale this morning (basically a big 2nd hand shop) and got these great deals!!

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Bassinet.jpg

Bassinet for beside the bed. This brand is $80 in the shops brand new. I got it for $18. About 9 or 10 GBP.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Jumperoo.jpg

Jumparoo!! I'm so excited about this. Our downstairs is open plan so no door frames and I really wanted one of these stand alone bouncers. In the shops they got for $90. I got it for $18.00!! It's in really good nick.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/ActivityCenter.jpg

This is an activity center you lay them under. When the rattles are touched it plays music and lights up. This was brand new still sealed in its box. From the shops, $40.00. I got this for $5.00!! (about 3.00 GBP)

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Bumbo.jpg

A Bumbo!! Basically this can be used from when the baby can support their own head. Its designed to help them sit upright. $40.00 brand now. I got it for $9.00. (about 5.00 GBP)

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Bobby.jpg

A boppy breast feeding pillow. Supports the baby for breast feeding. $40.00 brand new, I got it for $11.00, still in its sealed packet!

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/Blanket.jpg

Lil pink fleece pooh blanket, $2.50.

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/WinterCoat.jpg

And lastly this really cute winter fleece coat for $4.00!

I'm so excited because a relative sent us $150 last week to get some stuff for Autumn, and I got all this .. $360.00 shop value, for $75.00.

Ok I'm gonna go read today's posts and catch up some.


----------



## Chaos

Phew what a busy day. Note to self, never go to a sale on the first day. It was a freaking mad house. I had to stand in line for 25 minutes to pay. I'm going to go back tomorrow to check out the clothes and look for a high chair.

Regarding baby name chatter, I really love the name Amelia. I think it's so pretty.

Babylove ~ Love the new name!

Eswift ~ I've been having waves of nausea also. Sucks! Hope you feel better.

KKsarah ~ :wave:

Kte ~ Good luck with the parking situation!

Maffie ~ Congrats on 34 weeks!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok I need to go start dinner as the hubby didn't come home for lunch!


----------



## eswift

Morning Loves

Well the last of the anti-natal classes was very much breast feeding advert! Guess last weeks must have been too long for most of the peeps there as there was less than 1/2 there this week... DS enjoyed the sessions though so it was worth us taking him. OH was rather amused as DS has coped with all the information and terminology... He joined in really well yesterday, even changing the dollies nappies (hehehe they'd even filled the nappies, to show what new poo will/does look like... Blokes faces were a picture...)

Slept well last night, hopefully; I'll have a better day today... Fingers crossed... I'm hopeful...

Keerthy ~ Hope you had a peaceful night last night...

XTaylorsMummmy ~ Sounds like your OH is pushing your buttons...

Chaos ~ Sounds like the sale was/is worth going too... Certainly got yourself a few bargains, I'm sure they'll be well used...

Right best go chase DS towards the door, ready for walking to school... Have a great morning all xxxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all

I got parked in a reserved spot this morning, it felt great!! I feel so much happier :yipee: They did accidentally cone of the Deans spot for me :lol: but thankfully they had accidently reserved another space that was no longer needed so it was then available so I could park there! Phew! :happydance:

*Chaos* ~ Wow! Amazing & gorgeous bargains!! Hope you find some more today x

*Eswift* ~ fingers crossed for you :flower:

*Keerthy *~ hope you feeling better :hugs:

I just had a cuppa and I am still thirsty :dohh: Water now I guess.

Enjoy your morning all :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well i slept really well last night :) And when i woke up this morning i felt great until i put my PC on and see that my 1st ever crush Mr Patrick Swayze has died :cry: So sad.

On a nice note! My son has given Sienna a nickname already.. He calls her Sisi (pronounced CeeCee) Its so so cute :cloud9: Luckily all the grandparents love the name too so its a winner all round.. To be honest it was tough what people thought as we just love the name so much and are so pleased we thought of it now and not 6 months down the line when it would of been too late.

:hugs: to all... I am off to have a cuppa xx


----------



## sam76

Morning all. hope were aall well, didnt sleep much again last night!! getting me down abit now, i have a mwife appointment this affy,so i will update later
Babylove im gutted to about patrick WHAT A STAR!!!!!!!!!!! RIP XXXX
Im glad ur son likes the name, its fab xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls:hugs:

I too am saddened by the news of Patrick Swayze, the man was a legend, rip:cry:

On a totally different level have just heard that Keith Floyd has died too, and to top it off my uncle who is very poorly with emphasemia (sp) has been taken to hospital this morning, its not a good start to the day:nope:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

:wohoo::happydance:37 WEEKS TODAY!!:happydance::wohoo:

Have a good day girls:hugs:

ooh by the way am loving the new name choice baby.love, our little man is still nameless:dohh:


----------



## Maffie

Jlo congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:

Very sad to hear of the deaths today RIP xxxx

Just bought a cot, mattress and changing unit. Mum is paying for the cot and mattress. :cloud9: Also just got baby nail scissors, cotton wool, nipple cream. So other than nursing bras (which have gone missing in the post) I am sorted I think, oh need a changing mat.

Had a rubbish nights sleep, lots of nightmares. Think its cos had arguement with OH :cry: 

Still not dressed today, must do soemthing with myself. The landlord wants to come to visit this week, but its been put off to next week. I have a feeling he wants to sell. :shrug: Not good timing. I know its not inspections or anything as they ahve all just been done by the letting agents and the owner wont disclose why he wants to visit.


----------



## baby.love

JLo congrats on being full term hun :kiss:
Sam: hope all goes well at your appointment
Maffie: :hugs: 

Well i am now shattered :lol: I am sat here waiting for my Ethan to come home from pre-school and cant wait for a big hug off him..

<< What do you girls think of my new avator? Its a character out of Rory the racing car and her name is cici! and seeing as Sienna's nickname is the same i thought it was quite sweet lol...

I just went onto the mam website and got 6 5oz bottles for the price of 3 in the clearance section so well happy with that, i sold all my tommee tippee ones as i wanted pink bottles :blush: so sad aint i :)

Hmmm well i think i might go lay on the sofa and watch a film.. Catch you all soon xx


----------



## evakim

Hi im due on 30th october :) halloween baby think he will be born november but who knows! x x


----------



## Kte

Awh :nope: Big :hugs: for you *Maffie*:hugs2:

Congrats JLo :happydance:

Hello & welcome *evakim* :wave: who knows! . . some of these October babies seem keen! However, I am due 24th and I have a feeling LO will want to be nice and cosy for as long as possible!

Interesting new avatar *baby.love*! Lol Its cute, I have never heard of Rory tho! :haha: 

Hope you have a good MW appointment *Sam* :flower:


----------



## florabean1981

:hi:Hi EvaKim :) There seem to be a lot of babies due Halloween :)

Anyone else really seriously thirsty these days??? I ca't seem to quench my thirst but feel so full that I dont want to drink anymore. Kinda frustrating.
Got the plumber coming round this afternoon. Hoping he doesn't take too long as I want to go beacj to bed. Slept lousy last night & bubs gave me a scare coz i couldn't feel him move for a few hours thismorning- had to jump up & down & put a bag of frozen sweetcorn on my tummy to provoke a reaction- then he's been moving since, so all good, lol. Poor lil boy will think his mum's trying to torture him!

:hugs: to all those who need them & :flower: to everyone else. :)


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Had hosp app this morning and all is well, but lo isnt engaged yet! but doc said that it can happen at any time so not too concerned ! 

Jlo - congrats on 37 wks ! 
sam- good luck at your app ! 

Hi to newcomers :thumbup:
Maffie - :hugs:

Hope you all have a lovely day xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> *Anyone else really seriously thirsty these days??? I ca't seem to quench my thirst but feel so full that I dont want to drink anymore*. Kinda frustrating.

Yep - me, me, me! Lol. It is so annoying. I keep worrying that I just think I need to go to loo but then I go and I really did need it :blush: OH keeps joking saying am I sure its not my waters . . erm no! lol :haha:

My cousin's cousin has had her baby! My sis is getting all excited for me now bless her. I still feel like I have ages left, like I am so behind! :wacko: I think it will feel worse if my cousin and aunt go before me, we are all due roughly the same time, just days apart, so anything could happen :shrug: I just want my LO here and safe now ~ but 'now' to be a few weeks time!! iykwim!

Is it just me or is anyone else grossed out by other peoples birth pictures? I don't mind seeing the new born baby, like so many minutes old etc, but I don't get why some people post the pics where they and the LO are covered in 'goo' still etc. I know some people are proud of it but the bit I don't get is putting them up for others to see, those ones seem more private to me???


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all.. 
My god im so so tired.. had about 4hrs sleep =[ Just back from hospital, im so shattered its untrue!

Im booked in for a sweep this tuesday coming from midwife and if that doesnt work im booked in for a induction the following monday =]


----------



## florabean1981

wow, so in like barely 2 weeks your little boy will be here?! You're so lucky.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

yup soo excited lol. Midwife was horrible but consultant wanted me to be induced lol


----------



## florabean1981

Is your daughter excited, or is she too young to really understand?


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon everyone! 

Hope we're all ok.....:hugs: to Everyone! 

I've just got back from the weekly shop....stolen the car off hubby for the day :lol: dropped him off at work then came back to town. It's market day but I was really disappointed! Bought £10 of veg though! lol :thumbup:

I'm going to ASDA later as I need to pick hubby up at 8ish so going there this evening. Probably not a great idea at that time of day but I'm quite excited about the baby event! lol I still need a few items and a few of them are in the event.....just hope they have them in stock! 

Congrats to all you ladies who are reaching term! Mine seems ages away but I am 35 weeks tomorrow though, and I suppose that's quite a big milestone! I'm actually a little jealous of you ladies who have a set date for your LO's arrival. I'm hoping that the combo of Curry, Pineapple, long walks and plenty of :sex: and RLT once hubby is on leave will do the trick lol....roll on the 11th October! :happydance:

Right, I'm off to do my daily lot of tidying.....hubby was home yesterday so got 2 days of chores to do! lol 

Have a good day everyone xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

Well it truely is a sad day, I mentioned earlier that my uncle was going to hospital, well unfortunately he didnt make it and died at home this morning:cry:

Although he was ill he was only 62 so it was still unexpected.

The funeral will more than likely be the end of next week, just hope I am able to make it!!!


----------



## h702

hey everyone. 

Babylove - i like the name sienna, were not deciding on anything for sure til we see him :)

well, had a bp check and scan yesterday. scan was fine, bp slightly raised, but had protein of 42 in water so now got to do a 24hr collection starting tomorrow am :( . anyone had this level before? the midwife said they class anything over 30 as raised. been getting swollen feet too, this could just be with the warm weather though! 

hope everyone ok x


----------



## h702

oh sorry bout your uncle jlo x


----------



## colsy

JLo, very sorry to hear about your uncle. xx


----------



## aimee-lou

jlosomerset - :hugs: So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## eswift

Aimee-Lou ~ you're so good doing all the chores:thumbup:... LOL My DS puts the washing machine on in a morning for me before school. I potter and hoover if it needs doing and seem to zzzz the afternoons away... :blush: Then it's tea time and OH rises from his pit...

Baby.love ~ Love the avatar, guess we'll soon all know who Rory and the gang are; at the moment I've no idea of the different kiddie programs:shrug:... DS is more into Dennis the menace etc...

Kte ~ I'm sure the time will fly... Won't be too long before LO is here... I'm glad I'm not at work at the moment... I did call working tax today about my mat pay, I do offically start that until week before babe's due. But they were quite happy to work it all out prior to then... They deduct £100 a week of you wages from when Maternity starts until the end of this years tax year. As we'll still be on mat leave then, they didn't want to do that until after April... Hope that helps, as I remember you were on about sorting yours out once you too start your leave...:thumbup:

Maffie ~ I hope all goes well with your Landlord:hugs:... Fingers crossed that it 's not what you're thinking... I hope you and OH make up:hugs:... Must be the moon or something in the water... OH and I have had cross words recently too...:nope: Think it's all starting to get to us all, the anticipation, the unexpected, the waiting, the not being at work, money concerns and trying to prepare for the totally unpredictable...:hugs:

JLO ~ Sorry to hear about your Uncle xxxx

Anyway, I'm gonna see about having a bath... Hope you all have a lovely evening... Hugs to al that need them...:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

JLo sweetie i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KKSARAH

JLO am so sorry to hear about your Uncle :hugs:

Sxxx

:hug:


----------



## florabean1981

Jlo; I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. :flower: My thoughts go out to all of your family also... :hugs:


----------



## sam76

:thumbup: Hello girls, well all was well at the midwife today!!! really pleased, also George is now engaged too!!!!!!! YUipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha:
Over the moon, so he could come anytime now, got a appointment in 2 weeks, and then they will do a sweep if i havent gone by then, im so excited, nervous, and i just cant wait!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

The plumber just left mine with some not so great news.

I reported some kinda of water leak, with black mould on the wall at the back of my under sink cupboard in my kitchen on the 15th aug. They (my landlord agency) sent a guy out on 20th aug, who had a quick look (like 5 mins) & announced we had a leaking pipe & that he would get a plumber out to us asap.
We heard nothing....
On 2nd sept, we got a letter saying someone would be round either on or before 7th sept to sort it.
Nothing happened.
My OH called them & gave them a right earful & used my pregnancy & asthma as a reason for them to get their butts out here & sort it or we will sto paying our rent.
Nothing happened!!!
They then called on 10th sept saying a plumber would be round today at 12.
They sent a CARPENTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The poor guy was so embarrassed as he'd driven 80 miles to see us for no reason and was so appologetic to me for wasting my time etc. He called his office who said the plumber guy was still an hour away.
The plumber eventually got to ours at 3pm & left at 4:15pm. The guy checked every pipe, emptied all my cupboards (and wiped them over, which was quite nice I thought), but couldn't find any leaks. He said the pipes are all fine. He then literally took the washing machine to bits & found loads of water under it, but that it doesn't appear to be actually coming from the machine as again, all the pipes, seals etc were fine & the filter is empty, blah blah blah.
I asked him what he thought was happening then????
Hw said he think water is coming in from the outside somewhere or maybe under the floor which would explain why when I stuck a knife in the lino, water came up through it!!!! He said there was nhothing he could do today, but he will be sending out an investigation team to check evetything inside & out, but did warn me it probably means they will have to remove all the kitchen cupboards & fittings (it's an entirely fitted kitchen suite, dammit!) and rip the lino flooring up to get to the bottom of it!!!
All this and only 24 days till my EDD. I could scream.
The only saving grace is that at least my landlord has to pay for all this & not me or my OH. And thankgod I remembered to get contents insurance on all our belonging in case any of our stuff gets ruined.
Why couldn't this have happened months ago rather than 3 weeks away from metting my LO?????
*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Sorry, end of rant!


----------



## helz81

Jlo, :hugs: sorry for the loss of your uncle xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Jlo sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Flora, if its a buildings problem wouldnt the landlords buildings insurance have to pay for any damage to your items? We have constant problems with our house the landlord isn't keen on fixing anything (I'd condemn the kitchen!)

Thanks eswift I know its all the extra stress of work and divorce which makes h tired and cranky. I used to be so good at letting it roll off my back but these days I cant I think it's because im so uncomfortable and ready for baby to be here.

Spent the afternoon in bed listening to my ipod and kept snoozing. I needed a little :sleep: Just had a nice advocaat ice cream and about to make a :coffee:


----------



## helz81

Really down and teary today. 3 people have felt the need to make comments to me about how big I am today. 1st one was at work, she looked at me and said Hi Fatty! My friend was with me and she laughed and said Oh I thought u was talking to me!! Then other girl said to her God she's massive..like I wasn't in the room anymore or something!! :growlmad: Then waiting in school playground to collect the kids one of my pregnant friends eyeballed my stomach,patted it and said oh your big now arnt you! WELL HELLLLLLLO yes, Im due in 6 weeks,Im not gonna be tiny now am I???! She can bloody talk..she's same size as me already but not due till 8 weeks after me :growlmad: THEN another friend walked past me,didn't say anything to me,instead,to the other friends I was stood with she said God she looks like she's gonna pop!!! Well by then I'd had enough and said THANKS!!! She said oh you heard me then!? I said 'yeah, I did' she just laughed and walked away!!
Maybe I am taking it too much to heart but Ive had a crap day anyway, found work this morning really difficult with spd playing up and just felt really fat and uncomfortable. Also I'm abit stressed and run down at the mo as I don't seem to be having much time to myself..I finish work,get home and get changed,get a quick sarnie then out to my friends house to support her. I'm not moaning about that-she needs me,,,I couldn't _not_ be there for her, just getting me down I guess.:cry: Keep having a cry. I'm going to have a nice comfort tea of a huge jacket potatoe with loads of cheese n beans then relax in a nice hot bath.


----------



## Maffie

I hate people making comments :hugs: helz.


----------



## helz81

There isn't no need for it is there, I mean, I wouldn't dream of telling them how ugly/fat they are!! So why do they seem to think its ok to say how massive I am?!


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

*JLo* ~ Sorry to hear about the loss of your Uncle x :hugs:

Gosh *Florabean* ~ that must be so annoying to find that out, lets just hope they are more efficient at sorting that for you. Can you deal with an agency as well as your landlord? Just wondering if there is anyone else you can speak too to give the landlord a huge boot up the backside so things get done quicker than the plummer fiasco? :hugs:

*Helz* ~ Some people, their brains just don't seem to register, they just don't realsise they have no room to comment, especilly right in front of you thinking you won't hear :hugs: Hope you enjoy your jacket spud, I am drooling thinking about it :flower: x

LO is really in an uncomfy position right now, so high up and both my left and right side feel so stretched ~ what are they doing?!!!!! They seem to be having fun wiggiling about anyway :D OH is super giddy tonight too lol bless!

EDIT: Has anyone heard any news on LittleKitten?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

florabean1981 said:


> Is your daughter excited, or is she too young to really understand?

i think she is abit lol. She goes into his room every morning and looks in the moses basket and shouts baby baby baby for about 10mins lol:haha: so we have put my labour bag in front on door so she cant get in when im on the loo cause she pulls everything out lol.


Just a quick question:

Midwife wasnt very nice at hospital today tbh :cry:, obv they have to say the risks of induction ect but she went ON AND ON AND ON AND ON. You could just tell she really didnt want me to have it but consultant did so booked me in :happydance: the doctor was lovely though :flower:

Anyway questiong...

Midwife said it could take 3-4days for induction to work [?] And if it doesnt it will be a c-section :cry: soo im going to have to pack more pjs and nighties [?] my suitcase is fully packed already. no idea what to do?! dont want to turn up with loads of bags lol.. I also really really dont want to be stuck in hospital for days on my own in slow painful labour :cry: really hope i dont get that snotty midwife when i go into labour!:cry:


----------



## Mumof42009

Jlo so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Well ladies today had my pre-op everythings now sorted for thurs, im completely pooing myself now and really nervous about how things are going to turn out. I signed my consent form and got to be in hospital 7.30 on thurs, they have picked up the echogenic bowel again so that will need to be checked after the birth but they are saying its because ive been bleeding on and off n my little mans swallowing it they think his lungs should be ok the main prob is going to be his feeding. Theyve said all being well i should be home by tues hopefully with my little boy.
Congrats to everyone meeting new milestones i will try and get on before i go into hospital xx


----------



## Kte

xTaylorsMummy said:


> *Midwife said it could take 3-4days for induction to work *[?]

TaylorsMummy ~ a friend at work just had a little girl, well his wife did, and it took her a few days. The first time they induced her it didn't work then they decided it was too late on in the day to give her a 2nd lot of the hormone they give. (Can't remember the name sorry). I think all in all it took 3 days . . . even with the first delay, hope that helps x


----------



## Kte

Mumof42009 said:


> Jlo so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies today had my pre-op everythings now sorted for thurs, im completely pooing myself now and really nervous about how things are going to turn out. I signed my consent form and got to be in hospital 7.30 on thurs, they have picked up the echogenic bowel again so that will need to be checked after the birth but they are saying its because ive been bleeding on and off n my little mans swallowing it they think his lungs should be ok the main prob is going to be his feeding. Theyve said all being well i should be home by tues hopefully with my little boy.
> Congrats to everyone meeting new milestones i will try and get on before i go into hospital xx


Good luck Mumof4 :flower: Not long now at all!! :hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Kte said:


> xTaylorsMummy said:
> 
> 
> *Midwife said it could take 3-4days for induction to work *[?]
> 
> TaylorsMummy ~ a friend at work just had a little girl, well his wife did, and it took her a few days. The first time they induced her it didn't work then they decided it was too late on in the day to give her a 2nd lot of the hormone they give. (Can't remember the name sorry). I think all in all it took 3 days . . . even with the first delay, hope that helps xClick to expand...


i dont mind a few days, just scared of being full labour that long lol.

Midwife was so snobby she goes " dont understand how u can be needle phobic [TO THE POINT I NEED NUMBING CREAM!] and manage to have an epidural :dohh: i had to point out i was in middle of labour and in AGORNY so i needed it lol:blush:


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie said:


> Jlo sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> Flora, if its a buildings problem wouldnt the landlords buildings insurance have to pay for any damage to your items? We have constant problems with our house the landlord isn't keen on fixing anything (I'd condemn the kitchen!):coffee:

I'm hoping they will pay & sort everything. I thunk my OH would be likely to commit murder of not, lol. He's not a happy bunny. The building (a nice set of new flats, 8 in total) is only a few years old. Wemoved in xmas 2007 & this is the first thing we've ever had to complain about. It's a nice quiet area, with quiet neighbours, set parking, we have the lawns mowed for us, the halls vaccuumed etc all for a good price, but it seems that all at once, everything in our flat is going wrong!!! It seems such a shame that a newly fitted kitchen suite should need to be ripped out & gutted just so they can find a leak. Dont get me worng, I want it sorted, it's just is shame is all. Still, at least we should get new cupboards & a new floor out of it. I'd prefer tiles or laminate personally, so I might put a few hints in, lol. Plus it sets me back with the repainting- why bother repaint the kitchen if they're just gonna mess it up? Will start the nursery painting tomorrow instead. :)


----------



## eswift

Mumof4 ~ Gosh that come around so fast... Hope everything goes well 1 st time...

Florabean ~ It must be a sods law thing! Some things are sent to try us... I'd definately get on the phone egging them on or if it suits you better asking them to wait until LO is here... Hope they get it sorted either way...

Maffie ~ I've found I'm so sleepy too... I'm trying not to moan too much LOL, but it's definately a hard challenge... Had to laugh today I'd got to sleep on the sofa as OH was asleep upstairs; woke up after an hour and a half, drool every where... Swapped the end of the sofa and the pillow side and slept for a further hour and a half... How attractive is pregnancy... 

Helz81 ~ Some people just don't know when to keep their mouths shut... I'm rather touchy too about my size and shape... Emotional to boot... LOL roll on labour!?!?!


----------



## Kte

xTaylorsMummy said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTaylorsMummy said:
> 
> 
> *Midwife said it could take 3-4days for induction to work *[?]
> 
> TaylorsMummy ~ a friend at work just had a little girl, well his wife did, and it took her a few days. The first time they induced her it didn't work then they decided it was too late on in the day to give her a 2nd lot of the hormone they give. (Can't remember the name sorry). I think all in all it took 3 days . . . even with the first delay, hope that helps xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont mind a few days, just scared of being full labour that long lol.
> 
> Midwife was so snobby she goes " dont understand how u can be needle phobic [TO THE POINT I NEED NUMBING CREAM!] and manage to have an epidural :dohh: i had to point out i was in middle of labour and in AGORNY so i needed it lol:blush:Click to expand...

lol, I think all phobias go out the window when your in agaony! 

Hopefully you won't be in labout that long, I don't think she was in labour for that long, it just took a while for the induction to actually work! It was her second baby and once she got going she was in labout for about 6 hours x


----------



## Kte

Lol *eswift *~ you said it - how attractive is pregnancy ~ my waterproof matteress covere arrived yesterday and I need to put it on the bed lol. 

:hugs: for all, I will speak to you tomorrow, its :sleep: bed time for me and OH
(the matteress cover and wait until tomorrow!!)


----------



## florabean1981

Good Luck mumof42009! Positive vibes are being sent your way I am sure from all of us!

Thrussell went into hospital today for her c-section delivery of her baby, so that's 2 more October babies that we should all hear about very soon, plus taylorsmummy maybe next week. So exciting!!!!!! :)

Kte: nope, not heard/seen anything from LittleKitten8 for a few days... Hope she's ok. Haven't seen anything posted by Yemiii either.


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :wave:
Sorry not been on for ages - been a grumpy fed up arse :blush:
Been given my section date for 15th so not long now - yikes, bit concerned may have pre eclampsia, BP up today, protein in water, vomitting loads and MASSIVE cankles and hands - anyone else?? Going to ring midwife in the morning so fingers crossed it settles down.

*Florabean* we're suffering with damp - getting a damp proof course put in next week, yup ridiculously close to due date too but management company paying so at their mercy :growlmad:

*JLo* so sorry about your uncle sweetie :hugs:

*Baby.love* LOVE Sienna, love it love it - maybe you could buy another pram to celebrate :shrug::rofl::rofl:

*Newbies* Hi and welcome :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs: and :kiss: to all


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my boobie has started leaking a watery discharge lol that normal?


----------



## florabean1981

Pip, I think that's what's wrong with ours too. I dont really believe it's a leak- I think its shoddy workmanship, lol.

Taylorsmummy: sounds like normal colostrum to me. Mine leak clear liquid all the time, which sometimes is marbelled with yellowy-white thicker stuf. My MW said it was nhormal & will come in thicker still once bubs is here & all that jazz...

Anyways, I'm off to bed now coz got driving lesson tomorrow & more redecorating to do.
Nite all. :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! 

Hubby has another double shift today so he wont be home until 9pm :cry: - I know it sounds silly but I miss him so much!! 

I've decided that I really dislike ASDA! Not only was there NOTHING in the baby event bar a whole load of nappies (which I've already got enough of for now), but I'm sick of the whole £1 thing! It's NOT cheaper!!!! You end up just putting £1 here and £1 there and before you know it you're up to £40 and you have nothing of any great value! I'm starting to get wise to it now (get looked at like I'm mad as I get my calculator out to work out the true value of an item lol) but it's just such a trap and I used to love going to ASDA.........Sorry, it's my main rant at the moment lol May defect to Morrisons or something soon! 

Did get 1 bargain though....got a gym ball for £5!! :thumbup: It's all inflated and sat in the middle of the living room for me to use as and when I need to.....and apparently it makes a good footstool as I brought hubby a cup of tea last night and found him on the laptop with his feet on it! lol The dog HATES it!! lol

*35 weeks today!! *:cloud9: 1 more week until my pre-birth check - I'm starting to get nervous about it now....I'm so set on my water birth, but bless my MW, she's keeping an eye on me to make sure I get in there lol. 

Anyhoo, I have a helluva lot to do today....keeping myself occupied while hubby is at work so going to do the filing and clean the kitchen top to bottom. (may also find time to watch 'Don't tell the Bride' on iPlayer! lol :blush:) 

Have a good day ladies. Hope we're all ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, aimee I watched dont tell the bride last night. It was a good one :thumbup:

I was working out last night if landlord does want us out i'd end up moving with a 2-3 week old baby :shrug: Mum is getting me boxes to pack some things up im not using just in case. We wanted to move when SMP kicked in anyway so either way a little packing will be helpful.

Just had breakfast (very tasty red cherry jam on toast and :coffee:)

Need to get washing done today and I will pack my hospital bag, rather than just have piles of stuff sat about!


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Aimee-Lou ~ I hear you loud and clear on the hubby front... I miss mine so much at the moment, he's working nights as you know, sleeps all day, but he's starting work at 11 ish at the moment... so he's just getting up as we're having tea... Hope your appointment goes well with the MW and you can go ahead with the planned water birth etc...

Kte ~ My mattress has been covered for the last 4 weeks... LOL remember having to buy a matress cover when toilet training DS... Feel like I'm regressing somewhat...

I was wondering yesterday, somewhere in my pottering if I'd bring the labour on by walking into town.(4 miles ish).. LMAO I struggle walking the dog around the field... I sure as hell ain't gonna manage a walk to town... I'm so fustrated at the moment... SO much I want to do and can't do any of it... I'm normally so independent it's not funny... OH was laughing about it yesterday as normally I do so much... 8/12 miles of walking at work, housework when I finish, meet DS at school, take dog out, shopping and tea... At the moment I do now't compared to normal... LOL He just keep saying I'm gonna have to deal with the fustration a bit longer...


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Congrat's on 35 weeks *aimee-lou* :happydance:

I have my 34 week MW appointment today, lets hope LO isn't breech anymore as if they are then I go down the road of them wanting to try and manipulate a turn. I feel like LO is high up though, almost under my ribs which I have not really felt before :shrug: Also when LO had hiccups (again!) this morning they were quite low down (near my lady area :blush:) Maybe this is a good sign? Ah well, only few hours to wait!


----------



## Maffie

Eswift I understand the frustration my frustration comes from I used to cycle to work, work all day cycle home and then do chores, and dinner and sometimes we'd cycle up to the city or cycle to the supermarket to do the shopping. Ie gone from always being on the go working, cooking, cleaning and cycling 50-100 miles a week to now doing nothing much than going 5 metres off the sofa :rofl: Need to get back cycling as I was on a mission to lose weight when I fell pregnant.


----------



## baby.love

Morning all 

36 weeks today :wohoo: only 1 week till full term :D I am so ready to have her now and am starting project eviction this week as it always takes a while to get things going .. 

Mumof4: good luck tomorrow meeting your little man :flower: Will be thinking of you x

Well i am waiting patiently for mr parcel man as we have brought a new camera due to our son putting ours down the toilet! Oh the joys of a 3 year old :rofl: But we have got a nice 10mp one coming now so all worked out ok i guess, plus my bottles should be here today.. Sending OH off to asda in a bit so i can get some things done in peace ready for a mate to pop in later... 

Have a good wednesday ladies xx


----------



## lindak

Congrats on all celebrating a milestone today :hugs:

Morning Ladies,

No news but I feel super stressed for some reason in work , everyone is doing my head in !!!!!!!! 

Im afraid to jinx it but I have been having ok sleeps the last couple of days thank god 

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone :flower:

Glad to hear everyone seems ok this cloudy morning. I'm starting to get frustrated too as I can only do about 20-30 mins of anything before I have to take a break to relax. I have got to a point where I'm trying to embrace it....and work in bursts of 20 minutes lol. It's a bit like revising for an exam lol. 

speaking of which...time to go and cange washing loads.....

Can someone please be a bad influence on me...I've got loads of baby things that I haven't even touched. Should I wash them all now or wait until we do the nursery? They will probably only take 2 washing loads at the most but I had promised myself that we would do it all in one go.....:dohh: I'm sooooo tempted. 

Anyhoo...I'm off to sort my stuff out then watch JK! Ashamed to say it's my morning routine of Jezza with breakfast! lol


----------



## sam76

Morning all, Huge Congrats 0n hitting 36 weeks Babylove!!! its a fab feeling!!!
Not got much planned, but i may nip to Asda and have a look at the Baby Week stuff, has anyone been?? Buy anything???


----------



## aimee-lou

sam76 said:


> Morning all, Huge Congrats 0n hitting 36 weeks Babylove!!! its a fab feeling!!!
> Not got much planned, but i may nip to Asda and have a look at the Baby Week stuff, has anyone been?? Buy anything???

I went last night....it wasn't great! I had a bit of a rant on another thread in third tri about it actually. There are a few bargains to be had....if they have them at your store and in stock?!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all..

rubbish night sleep AGAIN but started my iron tablets last night lol.

Iv been thinking, im going to be buggered if the sweep works on tuesday orr i go in labour naturally before next friday :dohh: because OH doesnt get paid till next friday :wacko: so wont have enough money for parking,food ect :cry:

got such bad tummy ache today and back ache, just feeling achey lol :cry:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls

I actually slept last night:happydance: no toilet trips, weird dreams or anything to wake me up!!!

Congrats to everyone reaching milestones today too:flower:

I have midwife later today, am hoping I can persuade her to not let me go overdue, spd and muscle pain is really getting me down now, ready to meet my little man:cloud9:

Has anyone heard anything from keerthy? I know she posted she was having pains the other day and don't think I've read anything since, although I know her mum is here so perhaps she is pre-occupied at home.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## colsy

Anybody else's legs really aching lately? They're still normal shape and size (i.e. not swollen) but they don't half feel really achy, a bit like the sort of feeling you get when you've done a good long hike or a big session at the gym. Prob doesn't help that we live at the top of A Big Hill (no, seriously, I do mean big - and we live in the hills anyway, so this one's extra big!) and the shops, post office and pub (!) are at the bottom of the hill.

Actually, I feel generally knackered today. Lots of BH and some back ache as well. Blimey, quit whinging, lass!

Bump has dropped - which means lots more peeing each day, BUT the great thing is I am starting to breathe properly again. Before pg, I could breathe in for a sl-o-o-o-w count of seven or eight. A couple of weeks ago, I could barely manage a count of four. Now I'm suddenly up to seven again. Wahey!

Consultant appt tomorrow to confirm that I'm still OK to be booked for the birth centre. They're panicky because of the bleed I had a few weeks ago, but that all came back as 'no abnormalities detected' so my fingers are x-d that the consultant's having a good day and can see that it makes sense for us to go to the birth centre instead of the hospital.


----------



## panda97

Hey girls - I'm hearing your frustration on not being able to do so much as normal..I'm feeling very frustrated and I don't know how I'm going to last another 6 weeks! Had MW appointment today, bubs is head down and I'm measuring 34 weeks which is a bit ahead.

Not too long for us all now!

Laura xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Anyone else got nearly constant movements.....I swear that LO is making an escape bid! lol

I've just been doing some filing/sorting out and every time I lean forward I get a boot! 

Time for lunch now....mmmmm corned beef!! :)


----------



## harmonybunny

aimee-lou said:


> Anyone else got nearly constant movements.....I swear that LO is making an escape bid! lol
> 
> I've just been doing some filing/sorting out and every time I lean forward I get a boot!
> 
> Time for lunch now....mmmmm corned beef!! :)

Yes, yes, yes! The little man has been so active lately to the point where i had a really graphic and horrible dream where he actually burst out through my tummy! Ridiculous i know but it scared the life out of me lol! 

My whole urine saga continues. Basically, my result came back from the lab last friday and it was negative. No white blood cells, no protein this time so i thought great! I went to the midwife yesterday, did the routine sample and low and behold there's protein there again! She checked my blood pressure and it was sky high so she was thinking i could be developing pre-eclampsia. She then decided that she would leave it fifteen minutes ad check it again. This time my blood pressure was within the normal range so it's off to the lab with the sample again. This is the third sample to be sent off in two weeks and i've had antibiotics inbetween too. I am so confused and terrified that i have some kind of infection somewhere that is re-curring. I know that if UTI's go undetected they can cause uterine contractions and throw me into labour early, that's not what i want. I just don't know what to think. Oh and on top of all of this my other half comes home to tell me that his boss is having to get his pet snake put to sleep because it has TB in its advanced stages! The idiot had no clue how to look after the animal and didn't know it was ill until it was too late! He isn't bothering to get tested even though the disease can easily be passed to humans and my other half is going crazy about this (understandably). I don't know if i should contact my gp and ask about testing or not because i haven't been in contact with him but my other half has. It's such a nightmare.


----------



## sam76

Well girls i took a trip to Asda, and guess what, nothing much left, Nappys nappys and more nappys!!! Rather disappointed!!! Got some lunch whilst i was there, now time for a feet up time i think xxxxxx Catch you later xxx


----------



## helz81

Panda, measuring 34cm right now is just right,not abit ahead, you will be 34 weeks in 2 days don't forget! :thumbup: You are exactly same as me..I had my midwife appointment Monday at 33+5 and measured 34cm and my midwife said spot on.

*34 weeks today!!  Last day at work tommorow *

wow time is really flying by now, sooooooo can't wait to have my baby here, hope I go early, but gotta feeling I'll end up going over. My midwife said I will be offered a sweep at 40 weeks but do you think I would be able to have one a few days before? I know its no guarantee of starting things off but at least I will have tried?....y'see,my due date is the date my mum died last year :cry: and I'd rather my baby was here with me before that date as I think I will be able to deal with it abit better as I will be busy caring for baby rather than just dwelling on things. Do you think if I explained this to midwife it would make a difference?


----------



## Kte

Just come back from the MW appointment. Everthing is fine and measurements were spot on. LO has moved :happydance: but OH and I are in a bit of shock. THe MW wrote that they are 5/5 :shock: It's one extreme to the other!! We got back home and I was making us a cuppa and OH said 'hang on ~ that means they are all the way down and ready!' His face was so funny! :haha:


----------



## MrsO29

Kte - My m/w works the other way.

1/5 means fully engaged, 5/5 means starting to engage.

I am still 'free' apparently, although she said for the second timers the baby probably won't engage until I go into labour!


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> Just come back from the MW appointment. Everthing is fine and measurements were spot on. LO has moved :happydance: but OH and I are in a bit of shock. THe MW wrote that they are 5/5 :shock: It's one extreme to the other!! We got back home and I was making us a cuppa and OH said 'hang on ~ that means they are all the way down and ready!' His face was so funny! :haha:

Even if it does mean you're fully engaged, it doesn't mean that you're about to have the baby. I asked this of my MW last week, and she said that sometimes babies engage quite early - and this is good ... because it means your pelvic bones get lots of practice at opening nice and wide, and also baby's head is right there ready when you go into labour, thus in theory reducing both the length and the painfulness of your labour.


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ Great news... My mw works that 5/5 is fully engaged... I guess that each mw does things slightly different... 

harmonybunny ~ Hope the results come back clear... Fingers crossed xxxx

Colsy ~ I have the legs thing too... I've put it down too the lack of exercise (compared to normal) and the extra weight being carried around. I'm hoping that this passes once babe's here... I can't wait to get out and about in the open air... LOL we too also live by and near lots and lots of hills... It buggers me out when I try to wonder about town etc... Glad I've got the car and can still drive...

I'm glad, I'm not the only one dealing with the fustration... I know the time left is best for babe, but I am wishing that time will pass fast... 

Ouch!?!? That hurt, just sneezed and ow, pain all over LOL not going to miss that bit either...


----------



## colsy

eswift said:


> Ouch!?!? That hurt, just sneezed and ow, pain all over LOL not going to miss that bit either...

Ah, it's not just me then!

I feel really odd today. Can't get rid of my thirst, regardless of what I drink. But also getting loads and loads and loads of BH, which although I can't describe as "painful" are definitely making me uncomfortable and quite nauseous too.


----------



## Kte

MrsO29 said:


> Kte - My m/w works the other way.
> 
> 1/5 means fully engaged, 5/5 means starting to engage.
> 
> I am still 'free' apparently, although she said for the second timers the baby probably won't engage until I go into labour!

:dohh: Now I AM confused! I have been told the other way but then again it wasn't my regualr MW today - typical! Oh well, guess I have to wait 2 weeks to find out when I see my regular MW again!


----------



## Bingers

I just had my 36 week MW appointment and my notes say 4/5 engaged. I didn't ask what it means but just looked on the internet and it apparently means that 4/5 of the head is still not engaged so only 1/5 engaged if that makes sense!


----------



## eswift

LOL nothing is easy...

Colsy ~ I've had a unquenchable thirst for over a week... LOL Water, water and more water... I'm just glad I'm not on a meter...

Bingers ~ I'm just glad babe is making their way to the exit! Feel as though there should be an airhostess showing the way, flashing lights included... "The exit is this way, please make your way in a calm controlled fashion..." LOL

My bump has dropped some more whoo hoo!?!?! Went into work today and my bosses were "Look at the size of you! Where the hell has that come from, it's only been just under 2 weeks! It's huge... You had now't like that before... How long you got left? Do they think you'll make it to then?" LOL not sure it was what I expected... Then they started with when my wife stories... Men are so funny...

I had a look on the Asda Website, they still have some bits and pieces, but I think I was rather disappointed in their selection... Not that I need anything... Still pleased that I got my Leap frog learn and groove toy it advertised at £84... I got batteries over the weekend and had a play... It all works?!?! Bargain...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im soo hungry lol really looking forward to tea lol got enchiladas and homemade cheesecake for pudding lol. i sent OH down morrisons with a shopping list lol he just got back and said he forgot shopping list lool


----------



## Kte

True. So long are LO are the right way and on the way down! I will just have to wait, I looked on the web too Bingers but there are mixed opinions on it, it seems it all depends on the Midwife! Ah well! *sigh*

I have an unquenchable thirst too :S

Forgot to add, the weirdest thing, my usual MW does the urine test and then disposes of the bottle and gives me a new one for the next appointment. This time the replacement MW just handed me my sample back!


----------



## colsy

Kte said:


> Forgot to add, the weirdest thing, my usual MW does the urine test and then disposes of the bottle and gives me a new one for the next appointment. This time the replacement MW just handed me my sample back!

My MW disposes of the urine, washes out the bottle and then gives me the bottle back. Hope it was your OWN pee she gave you back ;-)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

kte mine does that!! and uv just reminded me i have a bottle of wee in my bag from yesterday.. erghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Gosh this is all very confusing lol...

My MW hands me my entire sample back which really annoys hubby.....every time I go I get a rant from him about how 'smack-heads get all the help in the world yet my pregnant wife has to re-use a sample pot!'....i keep telling him it's for the planet but he wont hear of it lol. 

Right, so, I'm really confused about this whole engaged, fifths thing. I was 3/5 engaged so I suppose whichever way you look at it, i'm halfway lol. I will ask when I go for my assessment next week to see if I can get some clarification lol. 

My birthing (gym) ball is brilliant!! You can just sit there bobbing away and before you know it all back-ache has disappeared and my ribs are not longer under attack. lol

Just finished sorting out the junk room! I've not quite managed to get round to the filing, but that's for tomorrow I suppose. I am so chuffed too as I managed to free up 2 yellow storage boxes which will match the yellow colour scheme in the nursery...perfect toy boxes/blanket boxes! Woohoo!!!! LO is not happy with my level of activity today...I keep getting kicked literally if I stop for 1 minute....they lay into me! Ive sat down now and they seem a lot happier. May have to have a few Jaffa cakes! :)

Have a good evening girls.


----------



## eswift

kte ~ LOL my MW empty the bottle, rinses it through and gives me a new one... After visiting dr last week who kept the bottle I asked reception for a new one, they wouldn't give me one... We no longer issue them... LOL saw MW following day, can I have your sample? No they no longer issue bottles, dr kept mine and reception wouldn't give me one. Oh, ok; Here's a new one. Can you go do a sample please... LOL (I had the smallest pee possible...) Not sure it's the planet they're thinking of, probably more their pockets... We've started with the new fancy electronic booking in system...

Aimee-Lou ~ You're definately putting me to shame... LOL Just had to get OH to take the cooking food out the oven just so I can turn it over... LOL can't even bend down to do that at the moment... How feeble is that???


----------



## Kte

OH said that too *eswift* ~ 'NHS cut backs then!' 

I don't mind re-using it but getting all my urine back in it was weird. Plus, erm . . . I don't have the best aim and so I wrap the sample up but I got rid of the tissue when I handed it to her, meaning now I just feel like I have pee in/on my bag! (sorry TMI :blush:) lol 

Lol *Colsy* ~ yes thankfully it was my own pee! 

*Taylors Mummy*~ at least you remembered now, imagine accidentally pulling it out in a shop or something! lol

*aimee-lou* ~ your putting me to shame too. I helped hold open a bin liner whilst OH cleaned out the cupboards in the front room!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just had really really spicy dinner lol my mouth is on bloody fire! dont normally like spicy things but hoping this will start something lol very unlikey lol


----------



## Maffie

Well just had a good cry, cooked dinner and it had melted into a mess of smelly mank, looks like the meat was off. Phoned OH at work and cried down the phone :cry: Going to order a take away soon. Having to wash everything in the kitchen now as it smells off, I didnt think the meat smelt bad when I opened it.


----------



## jo_79

Evening everyone, well ive been in a right strop all afternoon cos of bloody hospitals. So today was my last consultant appointment @ 36 weeks got my growth scan and he's still about 2.5 weeks ahead and is weighing 6lb 11oz - my nephew weighed that at 41 weeks! Anyway i went in all hyped up ready to get my points over to my consultant about induction - found out i was down to see the stupid registrar who couldnt answer anything i wanted to know like last time so that wound me up and i complained so they put me with the locum consultant as mine was busy in L&D.

Seen this guy who gave baby a good going over etc then said before we talk induction i'll check your bp - bp is usually really good or slightly lower than normal and always has been. So he did it and it was raised up a bit so he sent me off for half hour to calm down - personally i think this made it worse cos i was outside worrying about it more then. Went back in and it was still up so he admitted me to assesment unit for full bloods, bp checks and ctg monitoring. So after 3 hours im finally let out all is ok im fine baby is fine, which of course is good and im glad. im just pissed off that i didnt get to discuss my induction with the consultant - i now have an appointment next wednesday with her, yet another week of me practically having a nervous breakdown through worrying that i'll get my baby safe and sound this time :cry:

Sorry for the essay.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

jo, in exacly the same boat!!


I went to hospital last friday for wellbeing and growth scan and to see consultant. Ended up seeing the doctor who was like "you can wait to see consultant but hes busy" so i siad i would wait and she made it pretty clear she didnt want me to see him! so she made an appointment for me to see him yesterday. Went in, didnt see consultant, the same doctor just anougher doctor and a midwife who didnt know what was happening! I had a convo through the doctor with the consultant! everytime i asked something she went out the room and asked him rather then me seeing him! i was fuming!


----------



## jo_79

i dont see the point in them making me a consultant appointment then me not seeing her! My mw is 100% behind me being induced at 38 weeks but she cant override the consultant and she has to agree and she cant do that unless she sees me herself.


----------



## aimee-lou

Girls, sorry for putting you to shame but I'm suffering for it now! lol

Just sat myself down to watch the stuff I missed on the iplayer....underage and pregnant and Don't tell the bride (I'm classy me! lol) and I have now well and truly seized! lol. I still have to sort the clean washing out, do a little bit of ironing and do the washing up. I shouldn't have stopped lol! Maybe if I bounce on my ball for a bit.....It's official I'm a gym-ball-aholic! lol


----------



## Chaos

Ok I need to shout it out before I burst!!!

I just got back from the OB and I'm 1cm dilated and the cervix is 60% thinned out!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know I still have 9 to go, but this is a fan freaking tastic light at the end of the tunnel lol. Brightened my day NO end.

OMG I'm gonna burst haha.

Ok off to have a catch up :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Chaos said:


> Ok I need to shout it out before I burst!!!
> 
> I just got back from the OB and I'm 1cm dilated and the cervix is 60% thinned out!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I still have 9 to go, but this is a fan freaking tastic light at the end of the tunnel lol. Brightened my day NO end.
> 
> OMG I'm gonna burst haha.
> 
> Ok off to have a catch up :)

Hey, well done, fingers x for a speedy 9cms:hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> Ok I need to shout it out before I burst!!!
> 
> I just got back from the OB and I'm 1cm dilated and the cervix is 60% thinned out!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I still have 9 to go, but this is a fan freaking tastic light at the end of the tunnel lol. Brightened my day NO end.
> 
> OMG I'm gonna burst haha.
> 
> Ok off to have a catch up :)

Woohoo!!! 9 more to go and then you get to push:winkwink:

Nice job, cervix! I go Friday to get checked...I am hoping he will hold out 2 more weeks, but at the same time, I am done whenever he is:haha:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i find out on tuesday! soo excited but soo scared lol =[ really cant afford parking and hospital till 25th lol


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow, I've really not been on here in ages :O

I think its more in fear of something going wrong -- sounds silly but now I know im safe I don't mind chatting to you all again!

Well not long left now... got told at my last scan that baby has straight hair on the back of her head and hes weighing 5lb which means she should be a nice ikkle 6lb baby (I can only hope) Meeting the midwife at my mums house on Monday to book my home birth... My mum lives walking distance from the hospital so I thought her house would be perfect :) 

Hoping this baby will decide to come soon thought as I have the worst rib pain in the world.. been having it since about 20weeks and there is only so much more I can take!! 

xx


----------



## MrsO29

Wow I can't believe mumof42009 is going to have her baby today!!
She was originally due just a day before me.

I am getting a bit impatient now.
My SPD is giving my hips hell and because my stomach muscles have seperated, my back is constantly sore too.
Roll on 1st October, at least then it will feel like the end is nearer.

My m/w used to give me a rinsed bottle back, but now always seems to give me a new one after I went 'eeuurrgghh' a while ago!

Also (apparently) if they write 5/5 it means she can feel all 5 5ths of the babys head.
If she wrote 2/5, it means she can only feel 2 5ths, if that makes sense!

Have a nice day everyone.
I will be doing my best to not move/walk/bend or anything else that involves my hips and back :)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well I dont know why I go to bed its not like I can sleep :rofl:

dont know which way my midwife will right the engaged stuff at last appointment she wrote free, I cant understand what the doc wrote but he was talking about engaged :shrug: His handwriting is terrible.

Treated myself to boiled eggs and soldiers last night after the meat was off. Was going to order Chinese but I begrudge paying a charge for deliver and a charge to use a card (even a debit card)

Need to tidy a bit today as felt too achey and sore yesterday. My right hip has been hurting really bad. Not had that before but feels a bit better today.

Hope all ghoes well for mumof4 today, Chaos hope you have a speedy 9cms.

:hugs: to all, right time for some trashy TV :haha: while I potter about online.


----------



## eswift

Chaos ~ Great news!?!? Hopefully, not long now... OOoo I'm so excited...

JLo ~ What a carry on... I had the same conversation when I was at the eye consultant last, I did get to see the consultant in the end too.. OH said I was rather sharp and stern with the nurse... I thought I just stated the obvious... LOL... What's the point of being told last appointment I needed to see the consultant to come see someone else, to only have to come back to see the consultant I should have seen in the 1st place... Hope you don't get messed about next week... I'd be livid too...

Maffie ~ You sound like I feel, hormones all over the place, tears just ready to roll and wishing time away... Big Hugs... I'm sure we'll start feeling better soon...

XTaylorsMummy ~ I hope you enjoyed your tea, not sure I could cope with the heartburn after the thoughts of a hot spicey meal... Been awful this week...

I had no nap yesterday, I was so tired when I went to bed expected to sleep... Yeh right... Had a chat with OH before bed and started with pains and just being bloody uncomfy... Tossed and turned all night, up at 2am to pee, got back into and was in pain until I got up at 3am and had to have breakfast... I was so hungry even had the tummy growls... Went back to bed about 4ish and then the alarm went off at 7am... Needless to say I feel so groggy and have a headache from hell... Planning on making my way back to bed sooner rather than later...

Hoping to feel tons better for this evening... We're suppose to be going for a meal tonight...

Oh Wow!?!? I'm in the last flower on my ticker... Cool not too long now... LOL I'll be so glad when I've babe in arms at the moment... LOL ok I'm know I'm impatient... I'm sure it's an age thing, along with not being able to deal with incompetent people... LOL


----------



## Kte

Wow Chaos! 

I REALLY want one of those gym balls now! 

I think 5/5 must mean there is still time for LO to move further down, I know the turn was quick, I must have been asleep or something, so LO being all the way down as well would be speedy gonzalez! Yes I have wide hips but lol not that roomy! OH is so dissapointed though bless him, he is so excited about becoming a daddy, it felt nearer for him, now he feels like 2 steps forward and 3 steps back. I told him its ok! Bless. 

:hugs: for all. I am half asleep today. I will be back when I have woken up a bit!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Oh my goodness......Good Luck to Mumof42009 and Chaos, I hope you're ok too :hugs: 

I suppose us girls who are having late October babies it all seems a bit soon but it's only 13 days until October! :shock: eeek! Mine is officially NOT allowed to come until the 11th at the earliest! Daddy will be at work otherwise (*scowls at bump* - Are you listening in there?!) lol 

I slept like a baby last night. Woke up at 5am with a terrible tummy ache...once again I'd slept through my need to wee and was in pain as a result....could have been worse. At least I'm not wetting the bed yet! lol :dohh: I think it was all that work that I did yesterday. 

Hubby came home yesterday with a bag full of baby-gros that a girls at work had given him. They are mainly 'boy' designs (dinosaurs, monsters, monkeys etc etc) but they will make great 'scruffs' as hubby calls them. There's abot 8 baby-gros and a cardigan/jacket too, all 3-6 months size! Saved us about £50 at mothercare! lol Only problem was that the woman who donated them has a cat and immediately after handling them, hubby had a really bad reaction, his throat started to close up and everything. I put a piriton down him along with a large glass of water and put them in the washing machine, but it was really scary! He was in a right mood after that as you can appreciate! lol....poor thing. 

Todays job......not a lot! :thumbup: Ironing needs finishing, washing up as normal. Need to mop the kitchen floor as I managed to get pasta sauce EVERYWHERE last night lol. 

Have a good day girls......and good luck everyone!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls

Well I had midwife appointment from hell yesterday, Ive never really got on with her but yesterday was a nightmare.
I was told as hosp last week that baby is engaged 4/5, well yesterday she said he is not cephalic but not transverse, somewhere inbetween!!!
I questioned what would happen about this as I am not classed as term and she said 'nothing hopefully he will just make his way in the right direction, come and see me in 2 weeks'.
There were other things she said that fit very well with me and I left feeling very confused and not at all happy.
So, anyway, this morning I decided to phone the hospital to get a 2nd opinion, well am I glad I did, spoke to a lovely midwife who told me that by everything I have told her I should be having another scan sooner rather than later to establish exactly what is going on and where he is lying and if he is in the wrong place then a plan for what is going to happen next.

Phw, so just waiting for midwife to phone me back now with an appointment for a scan, I feel so much better now that I went with my instincts and am getting a 2nd opinion.

Ok, sorry rant over, will update you all with what happens.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## lindak

Chaos - thats great news ! I dont think the put that on your chart here in Ireland. I asked was baby head engaged and he said no there is still room for him , so whether that means that he is partly engaged or not at all im not sure ! 

Had another good sleep last night fingers crossed it stays like that. I have a night out on sat for my bf bday and I have nothing to wear I said that I wasnt going to buy any more clothes till i get rid of this belly but I have no choice , the thoughts of shopping for something now is killing me ! 

Hugs to all :hugs: have a nice day x


----------



## Maffie

Eswift sounds liek you need a good nap, you are right about hormones I kept bursting into tears last night and the worst thing is I never normally show emotions. I'm not an excitable shouty/screamy/show all those emotions type of girl.

Well got a text off DHL the changing unit will be delivered today :happydance: I cant wait. 

Jlo your midwife does sound a bit rubbish! Glad you are getting another scan sorted. I know when I saw consultant this week he said at my next appointment if a registrar comes in to see me make sure I say the consultant said I had to see him. We are doing my birth plan and discussing induction so he said it was him I had to see.


----------



## keerthy

hello bumpkins..... 

Sorry havent been online in for a while. 
Had been to the my MW yday..... 

I measure big 38.5 and she couldnt feel the head of the baby.... she could feel bum,legs and the shoulder (which she wasn't sure!!:shrug:)

She told me.. probably baby has dropped into my pelvis and engaged and thats the reason she is unable to feel the head! :shrug:

I told her abt the glob of mucous which I lost a few days back and she told me it could be the mucous plug and I should keep an eye on my waters!!!!! 

She also did say.... I might deliver earlier than the expected date.... :wacko:

As of me : 

I am sleeping happily :sleep:, not breathless now! able to eat better.... 
Baby kicks/movts a bit lower than before....
Not able to walk like before.... cant keep my legs together..... my pelvis hurts now! :cry:

Moms doing everything for me.... cooking, cleaning.... !Bless her! :flower: She is not letting me sit in one place.... and wants me to be as active as possible... now am walking up and down the road for 1 hour..... :haha: so tiring! 

I am tired now... and want the LO out soon!!!! 

Hows everyone doing today.... ????? got to read loads of posts.......


----------



## Kte

keerthy said:


> hello bumpkins.....
> 
> Sorry havent been online in for a while.
> Had been to the my MW yday.....
> 
> I measure big 38.5 and she couldnt feel the head of the baby.... she could feel bum,legs and the shoulder (which she wasn't sure!!:shrug:)
> 
> She told me.. probably baby has dropped into my pelvis and engaged and thats the reason she is unable to feel the head! :shrug:
> 
> I told her abt the glob of mucous which I lost a few days back and she told me it could be the mucous plug and I should keep an eye on my waters!!!!!
> 
> She also did say.... I might deliver earlier than the expected date.... :wacko:
> 
> As of me :
> 
> I am sleeping happily :sleep:, not breathless now! able to eat better....
> Baby kicks/movts a bit lower than before....
> Not able to walk like before.... cant keep my legs together..... my pelvis hurts now! :cry:
> 
> Moms doing everything for me.... cooking, cleaning.... !Bless her! :flower: She is not letting me sit in one place.... and wants me to be as active as possible... now am walking up and down the road for 1 hour..... :haha: so tiring!
> 
> I am tired now... and want the LO out soon!!!!
> 
> Hows everyone doing today.... ????? got to read loads of posts.......


Hello Keerthy,

Glad to hear from you and it sound like things are much better for you now and LO seems to really be getting ready! :hugs:

I just have the image in my head of your mum shouting marching steps to you to make you walk up and down the street! :haha:


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ LOL I had the same image of Keerthy's mum...

Maffie ~ Been and tired a nap... What a joke LO just decided to party instead... MS back with avengence too... Argh!?!?! OK I admitte defeat!! Who do I surrender to? I'm feeling absolutely buggered...

Keerthy ~ Glad you're feeling better... Hopefully not too long left...

OH was in late and has gone to zzzz... It wasn't fair on him LO kicking about, me wincing and coughing, so I've left him up there to sleep... Can't beleive it's 11.45am already... What a day!


----------



## harmonybunny

Chaos said:


> Ok I need to shout it out before I burst!!!
> 
> I just got back from the OB and I'm 1cm dilated and the cervix is 60% thinned out!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I still have 9 to go, but this is a fan freaking tastic light at the end of the tunnel lol. Brightened my day NO end.
> 
> OMG I'm gonna burst haha.
> 
> Ok off to have a catch up :)

Aaw, that's fab news:happydance: Wishing you a speedy other 9cm! xx


----------



## KKSARAH

Chaos said:


> Ok I need to shout it out before I burst!!!
> 
> I just got back from the OB and I'm 1cm dilated and the cervix is 60% thinned out!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I still have 9 to go, but this is a fan freaking tastic light at the end of the tunnel lol. Brightened my day NO end.
> 
> OMG I'm gonna burst haha.
> 
> Ok off to have a catch up :)

:happydance:Wow, am so excited for you:happydance:

Lets hope it doesnt take too long :hugs:

sxxx 

:hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya girls...just taking a break from work for a minute. I think I'm nesting.....I just can't stop tidying things. I've done the ironing, cleaned the storage boxes and sorted out the baby stuff (it was starting to fall off the table!! :dohh:) Going to do the washing up in a minute and then mop the kitchen floor. I think we're going to move the furniture around in the front room in order to get the moses/travel cot in.....at the moment the baby will have to make way for the christmas tree! lol

I'm also starving and I don't know what to eat......may wait and make a big batch of cheese on toast for me and hubby....yummers! 

I've got to ring the solictors too....really don't want to :nope:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls!

Thanks for all the well wishes :) I was so pissed off after I posted last night, cause I did a catch up post, and lost the lot!! I was so mad cause it took me ages to write so I turned the lappy off lol.

So I've been having pretty strong Braxton Hicks all night. Hopefully they are opening up the ol cervix. I plan on going for a walk today and bouncing on my ball more to open it up..

re the birthing ball, since my last visit (when I had a soft cervix but closed) I had been bouncing/doing rolling hip movements on it every night for a few hours all last week. I'm not saying this dilated me, but it couldn't have hurt! So get on those balls, girls haha.

I just wanted to say GOOOD LUCCCCK to Mumof4.

I gotta pop to my lovely second husband, my chiropractor now, but I'll bbiab :)


----------



## Kte

I feel rubbish today :( 

Everything I eat tastes like Play Doh, I feel so drained, thirsty and hot.

Sorry ladies, just need a bit of a moan. 1hr 15 mins and I can go home and play with my new mobile and hope to get a cuddle of OH :)


----------



## jlosomerset

:happydance:Scan 9.30 tomorrow, followed by consultant if necessary:happydance:


----------



## harmonybunny

Kte said:


> I feel rubbish today :(
> 
> Everything I eat tastes like Play Doh, I feel so drained, thirsty and hot.
> 
> Sorry ladies, just need a bit of a moan. 1hr 15 mins and I can go home and play with my new mobile and hope to get a cuddle of OH :)

There must be something in the air today methinks. I woke up feeling bright and breezy and now i'm absolutely knackered. I keep feeling hot, sick and tired, bleh. Even my mother commented on how tired i looked when she came around earlier which is saying something :) . Here's hoping it's just one of those days and we'll e back to our old selves in no time xx


----------



## Kte

harmonybunny said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> I feel rubbish today :(
> 
> Everything I eat tastes like Play Doh, I feel so drained, thirsty and hot.
> 
> Sorry ladies, just need a bit of a moan. 1hr 15 mins and I can go home and play with my new mobile and hope to get a cuddle of OH :)
> 
> There must be something in the air today methinks. I woke up feeling bright and breezy and now i'm absolutely knackered. I keep feeling hot, sick and tired, bleh. Even my mother commented on how tired i looked when she came around earlier which is saying something :) . Here's hoping it's just one of those days and we'll e back to our old selves in no time xxClick to expand...

Lets hope so! xx


----------



## florabean1981

So... by now I guessd Thrussel & Mumof42009 will have had their babies??? (I haven't checked the 3rd tri thread yet for any news, but finger's crossed everything went well for them both).

Congrats on the 1cm dilation Chaos; you must be so excited! I reckon Autumn will be here before your due date for sure. I'd even put money on it, lol! (if I had any to spare, ha!)

Well done to all those who've reached milestones, or who's babies are beginning to engage etc. It's so cool reading how everyone is progressing (or not, doh!) as October draws nearer. And it'll be nice to start hearing about babies born in the group that aren't via c-section or early, lol. It's crazy how many of the september due babies came early & now they're popping out by the dozen, lol. Hopefully us October chicks will be just as lucky & have happy, healthy labours & babies when our time comes. :)

Re: Pee bottles. I have had the same one right from week 9! They always wash it out & give it back to me wrapped in a paper towel. Kinda gross, but oh well. A couple of time, I forgot to bring a sample, and my MW just gave me a little stick to pee on, which I much prefer doing than trying to aim in a freaking bottle that's probably germyfied, (as my nephew would say)



I just had a doctor's checkup. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow. I swear to god, I got to the surgery, put my name on the computer, sat down, blew my nose (I have a cold again) & then I was called. Never been so quick in & out of the doctor's in my life!!! He asked me if I was ok, I said I'm thirsty all the time, peeing all the time & my back & hips feel like they're gonna break, but other than that, all appears to be fine. He said, 'oh well' and asked for my pee sample. No sugar or protein, did my BP which was fine as usual, then got my up on the bed. He didn't bother to measure me; said I looked 'about right' which kinda annoyed me coz I've been measuring behind since 32 weeks. (29cm @ 32 weeks, then at 35+3 I was 34cm. When I measured myself thismorning as my MW has shown me how, I'm still measuring 34 weeks & I have actually lost weight (4lbs) for some reason, despite the fact I eat & drink constantly???)

Anywho... he felt my tummy, wiggled LO around a LOT, said he still had some room for movement & is now only 1/5th engaged, as in he can still feel 4/5ths of the head. Bit disappointed considering I was 3/5th engaged last week, but ah well. Listened to the heartbeat for all of about 10 seconds & said, 'yuep, well, full steam ahead. See you in 2 weeks!'

I was literally in his office for 4 minutes in total. And he only wrote the date, 37 weeks & my BP & 4/5th in my notes- nothing else. Gee thanks Mr Doctor! At least I see my midwife again on the 28th sept, where I'll be just shy of 39 weeks.

Now I'm gonna go do my housework. Got to do washing up, online shopping, vacuum, dust & strip the beds. Not too bad. Then I'm going to sleep again coz I'm already tired!!!

Take care everyone. :)


----------



## florabean1981

Kte: hope you feel better soon! :hugs: Same goes for everyone else feeling a bit under the weather at the moment. I blame all the school kids spreading their nasty germies now they're back in their institutions... I mean schools.


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies...

I'm now feeling about dead on my feet... And really disheartend... Just been reading a letter which the solicitor received from our architect (Solicitor away on his hols again...)

I'm so mad... Why is it we've had to spend an awful lot of money out to prove the architects plans were wrong, which we did and now he's still claiming thathe's not at fault!?! Why does he find it so hard to own up that he balls'd up? I guess there are something in life we're not suppose to understand...

I shouldn't get myself all worked up, it just doesn't seem fair or right... We went to the solicitors when the balls up 1st occurred so it could be sorted quickly and fairly... Here we are still no better off after paying more and more money out... We've nothing to fall back on now and really could do with the whole matter having been sorted and finished... With some money back in our pocket...

Right I'm gonna chill for a while see if I can get my mood and headache changed...


----------



## harmonybunny

florabean1981 said:


> So... by now I guessd Thrussel & Mumof42009 will have had their babies??? (I haven't checked the 3rd tri thread yet for any news, but finger's crossed everything went well for them both).
> 
> Congrats on the 1cm dilation Chaos; you must be so excited! I reckon Autumn will be here before your due date for sure. I'd even put money on it, lol! (if I had any to spare, ha!)
> 
> Well done to all those who've reached milestones, or who's babies are beginning to engage etc. It's so cool reading how everyone is progressing (or not, doh!) as October draws nearer. And it'll be nice to start hearing about babies born in the group that aren't via c-section or early, lol. It's crazy how many of the september due babies came early & now they're popping out by the dozen, lol. Hopefully us October chicks will be just as lucky & have happy, healthy labours & babies when our time comes. :)
> 
> Re: Pee bottles. I have had the same one right from week 9! They always wash it out & give it back to me wrapped in a paper towel. Kinda gross, but oh well. A couple of time, I forgot to bring a sample, and my MW just gave me a little stick to pee on, which I much prefer doing than trying to aim in a freaking bottle that's probably germyfied, (as my nephew would say)
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a doctor's checkup. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow. I swear to god, I got to the surgery, put my name on the computer, sat down, blew my nose (I have a cold again) & then I was called. Never been so quick in & out of the doctor's in my life!!! He asked me if I was ok, I said I'm thirsty all the time, peeing all the time & my back & hips feel like they're gonna break, but other than that, all appears to be fine. He said, 'oh well' and asked for my pee sample. No sugar or protein, did my BP which was fine as usual, then got my up on the bed. He didn't bother to measure me; said I looked 'about right' which kinda annoyed me coz I've been measuring behind since 32 weeks. (29cm @ 32 weeks, then at 35+3 I was 34cm. When I measured myself thismorning as my MW has shown me how, I'm still measuring 34 weeks & I have actually lost weight (4lbs) for some reason, despite the fact I eat & drink constantly???)
> 
> Anywho... he felt my tummy, wiggled LO around a LOT, said he still had some room for movement & is now only 1/5th engaged, as in he can still feel 4/5ths of the head. Bit disappointed considering I was 3/5th engaged last week, but ah well. Listened to the heartbeat for all of about 10 seconds & said, 'yuep, well, full steam ahead. See you in 2 weeks!'
> 
> I was literally in his office for 4 minutes in total. And he only wrote the date, 37 weeks & my BP & 4/5th in my notes- nothing else. Gee thanks Mr Doctor! At least I see my midwife again on the 28th sept, where I'll be just shy of 39 weeks.
> 
> Now I'm gonna go do my housework. Got to do washing up, online shopping, vacuum, dust & strip the beds. Not too bad. Then I'm going to sleep again coz I'm already tired!!!
> 
> Take care everyone. :)

Loling at "germyfied" :haha: That may just be my new favourite word, totally made my day :) !

What a rubbish doctor! I hate it when they just blatantly can't be bothered.


----------



## Maffie

Well my mood was slightly rocked today as when I closed up my old business I thought it was all done and dusted but oh no the corporation tax as come through and they want my accounts. Arrrrgggggggg!!!!! So need to sort a partial years tax out. So I can see im going to be attached to accounts next week. Bet they do it to me next year too as my company still had its name eveb though we weren't operating if that makes sense.

I actually have some energy today though. I have Duffy on to drwon out next doors Cher and other 80's dribble. My cot arrived too so mum is coming over tomorrow to help clean and get the cot up :happydance: I cant believe such a little mattress can cost so much! Was only half the price of mine and I sleep in a kingsize bed!!!! :shrug:

I agree all the institutions are spreading the germs! I have found vast qunatities of chocolate have helped me today :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/190723-im-being-induced-weekend-37-weeks.html

Another October mum will be delivering soon. I believe WelshMum2B was due 8th oct, but can't remember. Turns out she has cancer, the poor lady. I can't even begin to imagine how terrible she must be feeling, but at least her LO should be okay & will be coming within the next few days....

Just read the thread about Mumof42009; she had her little boy Adi just fine; the tyhread is in the 3rd tri section by Nanaki. :) 
Still no news on Thrussel though & how she got on with her section....


----------



## sam76

Hello All , hope were all well, 38 weeks today!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeee
Wont be long for us all now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## harmonybunny

sam76 said:


> Hello All , hope were all well, 38 weeks today!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeee
> Wont be long for us all now xxxxxxxxx

Happy 38 weeks :hugs: !
I know, i'm 35 weeks tomorrow. Not long at all:happydance:


----------



## Neon

Hi Girls, 
Just wanted to share my joy at finishing work today!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Finally! I'm so chuffed. I will be reading through, catching up and finally - a lady of leisure until bubs arrives!! 

xxx


----------



## Maffie

Neon said:


> Hi Girls,
> Just wanted to share my joy at finishing work today!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Finally! I'm so chuffed. I will be reading through, catching up and finally - a lady of leisure until bubs arrives!!
> 
> xxx

It's a great feeling being a lady of leisure.....can't believe i've been off for 19 weeks :blush: :dohh:

Well OH is on his way home from work via KFC :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am soooooo hungry. Hmmmm boneless box and some spicy hot wings.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i feel right ill tonight got cough and sore throat :cry:. had my prepay meter fitted today aswell :nope:


Anyhoos... Bump pic today at 37weels5days :cry:
:blush:
 



Attached Files:







P1030155.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## florabean1981

cool bump kimberley :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im hugeee lol my lil 10lber


----------



## Kaites

Neon said:


> Hi Girls,
> Just wanted to share my joy at finishing work today!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Finally! I'm so chuffed. I will be reading through, catching up and finally - a lady of leisure until bubs arrives!!
> 
> xxx

Congrats! Must feel good :) I finish on Saturday and can't wait :happydance:

I was just reading some of the other posts about the pee bottles- I thought the Canadian health care system was cheap but I get a new bottle every week. Hmmm- apart from the recycled bottles being a bit gross, I suppose it is more environmentally friendly :shrug: 

I had another appt today- next ultrasound is October 1st and when they asked my due date (the 4th), they just said, "first baby- you'll be post-term- see you on the 1st". :cry: I'm jealous of those of you who are well engaged and starting to dilate! Guess I'll be continuing to drag the hubby on long evening walks for a while longer...

Hope you're all having a nice evening...


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girlies!

Ive alot of pages to read up on here! :rofl: Im been lurking coz I dont get on enough to respond to anything I may post here - hence about 20 pages to catch up on! Im with you in spirit and always read whats going on (although I havent yet today).

I hope everyone is well.

An update on me - 35 weeks today, Ive lost my plug and In 3/5ths engaged (or 2/5th palp - depending on which you use where you are)....so Ive gone from transverse to breech to ready to rock n' roll! :yipee:

MW expects me to be early (but need to hold off 2 weeks coz of GBS :dohh:) and although I have a "tidy bump" not to expect to have a small baby as Im probably just someone who hides it well :shock: yikes!!!

Right - off to catch up on everyone

Big Kisses!!!


----------



## NZ Mamma

anyone here willing to give me their under tummy measurement (around back and under tum, where pants usually sit) im developing special clothes for labor and birth. your not pregnant dress size would be helpful too. Thanks


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

is anyone else on pregaday? need too ask a very tmi question =]


----------



## special_kala

1 week 6 days! what a scary thought, I rememeber counting down from like over 200 days.

Every time i feel a little off or have a odd feeling in my belly i think "ooo is this it" but it NEVER is lol


----------



## eswift

Morning All

I slept better last night, although was up throwing up at stupid o'clock in the morning... I couldn't believe it when I looked out of the window to see a man jogging it was 2.15am... I'm covinced he was not right in the head! Why on earth would you...

I'm off back to bed soon, to see if I can catch up on the lack of zzzz's from yesterday...

I hear you loud and clear on the odd weird movements, is this it??? Anyway... Have a lovely morning all...


----------



## Kiyota

Chaos said:


> Kiyota ~ I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. When they let you out on the 1st, are they planning on letting Aiden deliver or just let you out and see how you go?
> 
> At least you can use your laptop in there and get on BnB to have a little Mum interaction to keep you from going stir crazy!
> 
> What's your actual due date? I don't have you on the first post. Lemme know and I'll stick you on there. :hugs:

Oringinal Due Date is October 24th. But the Dr. is saying he'll be born around the 15th or so. They are going to let it go naturally once they remove the the stitch. They said once that is removed he will be born between 7-10 days later.

Thank you for the concern!!! :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well been up a while, sleep seems to evade me these days. Ive done some washing, the washing up and just had a lovely shower. Mum and brother coming today, mission erect the cot and have some company :happydance: 

I have a bit of a tmi moment when I woke up. I felt damp down there, wasn't sweat and dont think it was pee :shrug: no discharge either. Hard to tell as was naked :blush: Still getting the crampy pains. Not looking forward to having those for weeks if they are early labour pains.

Hmmm right time for breakfast number two soon I think.


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,


Im 35wks today yipeeeee 

Slept rubbish last night , knew it was too good to be true getting those ggod nights sleeps.

Went shopping last night for something to wear for sat night ! Oh my god I am so fed up with being pregnant ! Did get something but oh my god the stress of it ! 

Anyway happy friday ladies , hope you all have a nice day xxxxxx


----------



## Eala

xTaylorsMummy said:


> is anyone else on pregaday? need too ask a very tmi question =]

I'm on Pregaday :) Been on it since my MW appt last week. My iron levels had dropped from 14.6 to 12.3, so although still technically "OK", she recommended the tabs as it's quite a drop for me from my norm.

As usual it's been ages since I've actually posted, sorry girls! I'm so terrible at keeping up with this thread, it goes so quickly :lol:

Yay for all those who are finishing work / have just finished work, hope you're enjoying the time off!

Am 37+5 today, feeling decidedly hormonal and bleurghy yesterday and today :coffee: Don't think it's signs of anything (fairly sure this little madam isn't planning on arriving before her EDD), but just achey and uncomfortable. At my appt last week, she was still "Free", hoping that when I see MW again on Tuesday she will at least have engaged a little bit :lol:

It's my birthday on Monday, and was my 4th wedding anniversary yesterday, so we're going out for a meal on Sunday night :D Do you think a Thai red curry would work as well as a vindaloo to "encourage" things? :rofl:

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Feeling a bit better today, the weird thing is I am warm but my bump is cold :wacko: LO seems to be moving about fine tho. I think I may get a cardy from my car soon, I am having a few pains around my bump but nothing too sever, just wondering if its becasue of it being cold? 

My tummy made a growling noise last night and LO did not appreciate it one bit, my organs got a swift kick! lol

Congrats to all reaching milestones, finishing work or going to celebrate or have had a special occasion! :hugs: :flower: :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! How are we all? 

I am so bored this morning. Just have a few bits and bats to do and need to follow up with the solicitor. They had said that they would call me back yesterday but nothing so far. I will give them a call this afternoon but I really want to get this out of the way ASAP! 

Maffie....I too can't quite believe I've been off for 19 weeks! It's flown in some ways but others, I just feel like I've been bogged down at home bored! This last few weeks have been lovely though....as we get closer I can see that the time off has been well worth it! 

We're off to the theatre tonight!! :happydance: Going to see Blues Brothers and to Pizza Hut beforehand. Hubby is really excited, although he's not happy about the fact that he has to be up at silly hour tomorrow, but he's got sunday off and I'll spoil his rotten! 

Have a good day ladies......I'm so energetic today but I've got to be careful not to over-exert myself. I need all the energy I can get for tonight!!! :thumbup:

Have a good day ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just a quick question about pregaday:


does it make ur poop black? sorry tmi:blush:


Anyway, rubbish night sleep again :cry: im feeling so ill today got sore throat again and chest ache and cough, just want to :sleep: but off to docs soon to get some spatone [??] and numbing cream :blush::haha:

really thought som thing was happenin last night :thumbup: we had the deed :blush: and about 2hrs later was having period pains in lower back... but now its stopped :cry:


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> just a quick question about pregaday:
> 
> 
> does it make ur poop black? sorry tmi:blush:

If it's got Iron in it then yes.....iron tablets do that so this would too. Can also make you constipated so keep up the fluid levels and fibre! :hugs:


----------



## colsy

Saw consultant yesterday - and he's given us the all-clear to deliver at the birth centre. Soooo relieved, as I so do NOT want a hospital birth. Not that there's anything wrong at all with our hospital, but hospital birthing doesn't really fit in with my outlook on life and the way I do other things. Anyway, all I need to do now is make it to next Saturday, when I will be 37 weeks, and at that point, assuming no further probs, the birth centre has to accept us :happydance:


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> So... by now I guessd Thrussel & Mumof42009 will have had their babies??? (I haven't checked the 3rd tri thread yet for any news, but finger's crossed everything went well for them both).

I just read in 3rd tri that Thrussel has had her little girl my-baby-girls-here


----------



## eswift

Sounds as though most of us are starting to hit the rough times in one way or another...
Hope for most of us it's just a sign of the end drawing near...

Maffie ~ I had a incident like your TMI that over the weekend(on the way home from KFC), but seem to have just had discharge stuff since; until last night where there was a little blood in it too... I'm hoping that it's a possitive sign... OH just keeps looking at me funny when I tell him... Think it really grosses him out LMAO... One of my boobs too has really started pouring with milk... Typical!?!

Kte ~ I get more movement too when my bump gets nippy... I have found that it's got really cold here the last couple of days, had the heating on yesterday morning, trying not to put it on today, until after we've been shopping... LOL

Oh that sounded good, OH home; time to go out for a while! Catch you later :-D


----------



## sam76

Huge Congrats LindaK, is such a fab feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> Saw consultant yesterday - and he's given us the all-clear to deliver at the birth centre. Soooo relieved, as I so do NOT want a hospital birth. Not that there's anything wrong at all with our hospital, but hospital birthing doesn't really fit in with my outlook on life and the way I do other things. Anyway, all I need to do now is make it to next Saturday, when I will be 37 weeks, and at that point, assuming no further probs, the birth centre has to accept us :happydance:

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:

Well done you!! 

So pleased you got the go-ahead! I have to go for my pre-birth check at the birth centre next week and provided my bloods come back OK there shouldn't be any problems for me either!! Just keep your legs crossed for the next week or so!! lol :thumbup:

So pleased for you xx


----------



## dom85

So exciting, more October babies!

This is my fourth week off work and boredom has well and truly set in, I've lost that rush I had before to get everything done. There are still a few things I could do, but just never get to doing them.

Oh, and I'm on the last box!!!!!


----------



## lindak

sam76 said:


> Huge Congrats LindaK, is such a fab feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Sam Yep its moving along nicely !! 

Wow lots of oct babies are coming !!!


----------



## eswift

Bumped into a friend whilst out shopping... She shouted right across the carpark... Look at the size of you! You've increased in 2 days I can't believe how big it's got... It ain't half dropped though... LOL gave as good back...

Managed to get a new hoover too, £36 for a bagless upright (wheels have fallen off the other one...) Rather pleased, may even use it after me nap... Which I'm about ready to take very soon... yawn, doesn't take much to tire me out lol and a walk around tescos works every time...

OH has only just managed to realise I'm meeting him in town to take him to a toy shop just after pay day... He's not the brightest button in the box... DS is staying at my Mum & Dad's this weekend, think he's missed them since being back here the last few weeks... So this weekend would be a good time for babe to show it's head... Wishful thinking LMAO.. Nothing will ever be that easy...


----------



## colsy

Anybody else got this? I went from not knowing the concept of swollen ankles to having huge nasty blobs on the end of my legs literally within about 24 hours. I checked it with the hospital MW yesterday when I had my consultant's appointment, and she didn't think there was a prob as BP was OK and no headache or protein in my urine. Even so, I'm still just slightly concerned ... but more from a cosmetic point of view. My own MW is on hols at the moment, but I'm seeing her again on Tuesday. If I phone the birth centre or hospital, they'll just want me to come in and then, because it's Friday, I'll end up being admitted for an entire weekend, and I ain't doing it :nope:

So, if any of you know any great remedies for making my ankles nice and thin again, please do pass them on.


----------



## eswift

Colsy ~ Try raising your feet up and staying off your pretty ankles for a while. Could even try soaking your little tootsies too. I suffered from swollen feet and ankles when expecting DS, I found taking some me time and doing nothing but putting my feet up for a while along with a bit of pamering worked wonders. Even had my ex massaging my achy back too... OH now does it anyway at the moment, god love him xxxx Hope you get back to normal soon...

I'd have apprehensions about seeing mw or calingl midwives too, after my last experience... LOL still not heard from my mw this week, she's suppose to be calling me to arrange coming to the house next week, as of yet no call and I don't want to chase her either... Rather just not see her LOL


----------



## pootle33

Afternoon everyone

Sorry not posted much at all here recently but always reading your posts!!

It sounds like quite a few of us are now experiencing the same things!

My LO was 2/5ths palp at and 34 and 36 week check so will be interesting to hear what he is on Tuesday. Finding it very difficult and tiring to walk now and definitely a feeling of pressure down there!!! Was only in Tesco to buy 2 things and felt like I was having a hot flush!!! Had period type pains in stomach and back for about 4/5 weeks on and off so will probably ignore the real pains when they come !!!! Also noticing an increase in discharge over the last few days (sorry if TMI) and having been feeling quite sick. I hope he is early or on time but I know its not so likely with first babies!! Sometimes it feels unreal that he could come at any time?!!?! And as for the hip cramps at night......I wont miss those.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies....

Well I've just spent the best part of an hour on the phone to solicitors etc. I still don't really know what to do. I have to call them back this afternoon to make an appointment to see them in person with all my paperwork....hopefully I can get a freebie as we have literally no money at the moment to spare! 

Hubby is off to mothercare to re-arrange the delivery of the pram......I'm really worried it wont fit in the back of the car (my Dad bought it for us) so we may have to shell out for a second pram straight off that WILL fit for short trips etc. (Long haul we will find a way to make it fit as I love it too much - Silver Cross 3D!)

Hubby is also going to burger king to get me a rodeo burger....they're my absolute favourite and so far I have resisted, until NOW!! :thumbup: I feel I need to the comfort food! :flower:


----------



## expecting09

hello everyone!

thought i'd make an appearance in this thread, im constantly being nosey and reading up about everyone and there october bumps! so many babys engaging and getting ready, im jealous!

im due on the 21st, with a little girl, she really doesnt want to get ready, been breech pretty much all the way through, starting to get a little worrying now, i dont like the sound of an ECV and i dont want a c-section, so hopefully she'll change direction soon :dohh:


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls n bumps:flower:

Went for my presentation scan this morning and low and behold the little horror had totally changed position and is where he should be now......typical male already!!!!
He is head down although not engaged, sonographer explained that 3rd babies are usually the problem ones and as my muscles have already had to stretch twice before this time they are very relaxed and used to all the stretching so baby has lots of room to still move around, she did say that if I experience any big movements to phone in and request another scan as he could still turn breech again:dohh:

She also did measurements and he is weighing 6lb4oz, so on target for a nice size baby, not too big and not too small:happydance:

Majorly tired as didnt sleep last nite, was so uncomfortable but DS2 doesnt have playschool today so no rest for the wicked:winkwink: and my house looks like a bomb has hit it and need it tidy before the weekend, so a busy afternoon for us......after Loose Women anyway, lol!!!!

Have a good day girls x


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all :flower:

*aimee-lou* ~ I have the silver cross 3d - what car do you have? We checked it in our C4 boot at the time when we got it as the boot space for them is not the best even tho they are quite a large car (my smaller car has better boot space!!) and the space is a little awkward and the pram fits in it no problems. Hope yours fits :thumbup:

:wave: Hello *expecting09*

Waiting for MW to call me back today, she is trying to get hold of me to book in a session on Tuesday to discuss my birthing plan. I have left her a message as she missed me ealier. Best get thinking about my birth plan a bit more then!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> Afternoon all :flower:
> 
> *aimee-lou* ~ I have the silver cross 3d - what car do you have? We checked it in our C4 boot at the time when we got it as the boot space for them is not the best even tho they are quite a large car (my smaller car has better boot space!!) and the space is a little awkward and the pram fits in it no problems. Hope yours fits :thumbup:

We have a Renault Megane Coupe......it's about as much use as a chocolate fireguard most of the time. It does have a large boot but the opening is awkward. The back seats are fine though (As long as you have no legs!) so hopefully we will be ok lol. Thanks for that....I love my silver cross and I can't wait to get my own one home. Every time I'm in mothercare hubby has to drag me away. Do you find the ventura infant seat a little heavy though (that's if you have it?)? xx


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all :flower:
> 
> *aimee-lou* ~ I have the silver cross 3d - what car do you have? We checked it in our C4 boot at the time when we got it as the boot space for them is not the best even tho they are quite a large car (my smaller car has better boot space!!) and the space is a little awkward and the pram fits in it no problems. Hope yours fits :thumbup:
> 
> We have a Renault Megane Coupe......it's about as much use as a chocolate fireguard most of the time. It does have a large boot but the opening is awkward. The back seats are fine though (As long as you have no legs!) so hopefully we will be ok lol. Thanks for that....I love my silver cross and I can't wait to get my own one home. Every time I'm in mothercare hubby has to drag me away. Do you find the ventura infant seat a little heavy though (that's if you have it?)? xxClick to expand...

French cars!! 
Ours model is one of these with a funny boot / back end 

https://www.channel4.com/4car/media/C/citroen/c4/03-large/04-uk-3dr-black-r3q-s.jpg

We didn't get the car seat as it was 2nd hand off one of OH's friends and they no longer had it. They had barely used it (the pram). We got everything else with it tho (exept the pram liner I had to re-source that too!)


----------



## aimee-lou

French cars indeed! Ours has had so much attention this last year because it's getting to 'that age' but it's hubbys baby so we wont get rid. I think we're off to the auction in a few months to get a new car for me.....my last car was a fiesta from the auction and it lasted 2 years just fine and only died becuase hubby killed it by fitting the battery the wrong way! lol :dohh: (I also know that the pram would fit NO PROBLEM in the back of fanny (the fiesta!) lol. 

Anyhoo - got an appointment with the solicitor on Wednesday. It's a half hour freebie (bless him, they don't normally do that for employment cases!) so I'm so grateful to him. I just want him to look over the paperwork and tell me yes or no.....should be ok. Only downside I have to go on my own, I have no smart clothes that fit (not been at work since May so never bought any!) and I will have to drop hubby off at work at 6am as I will need the car. :dohh: But....at least it's getting sorted. I have given myself a deadline of the 30th September (I'm 37 weeks on that day).......got to be sorted by then!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

is anyone else always hungry lol... i have no idea why but im so hungry and never full!

Today iv had a bowl of rice krispies, bisquits, and two tuna and mayo and cheese sarnies lol yummm... still hungry! 

Never feel full at the min lol =[


----------



## Kte

xTaylorsMummy said:


> is anyone else always hungry lol... i have no idea why but im so hungry and never full!
> 
> Today iv had a bowl of rice krispies, bisquits, and two tuna and mayo and cheese sarnies lol yummm... still hungry!
> 
> Never feel full at the min lol =[

I am but food tastes rubbish when I eat it :dohh:


----------



## Beccah

Oh my due date is 24th of october :D they think its a girl but legs have been closed everytime


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ Sounds like your scan went well... At least you've been able to have another peek at LO...

Bootle ~ You're not alone on the discharge front and Braxon Hicks... I'm classing them all as a positive sign that my body's getting ready to get LO out soon(er rather then later hopefully)... Wonder if I shine a torch up there if I could get OH to do for the exit head towards the bright light... LOL

Aimee-Lou ~ We too are at the solicitors on Wednesday... I'd love our case sorted before LO arrives but I've a feeling we'll be lucky if it's sorted this side of Christmas. And possibly a trip to court... Bummer...

OH has been paying emergency tax since working for the agency, he only recieved his P45 from the job centre this week, so hopefully... We'll have some money before christmas from that... Always hopeful...

My new hoover works well, sucked the laptop lead up, ooops... Had to cover the lead in electric tape! Guess I'm in for a telling off once OH gets up... 

We've brought a 3 wheeler pram & carrycot for LO I've concerns about my boot space too... My baby is a Mitsubishi Colt Attivo... I love my car!!! But I've not tired the pram in the boot yet... The boot space is small but can be practical, as all the chairs move forward and backwards... I've a feeling that the double seat will be spending most of the time pushed as far forward as it will go, just so the pram will fit in... We keep talking about swapping cars if need be... 

OH has a Range Rover, but in need of TLC "head gasket" blew whilst build was being done, so it's sat on the drive until OH gets to it, the house has taken priority since LO is soon to appear... So wouldn't be an issue with pram & boot space if I was to swap... We've brought all the bits for the car to be fixed, so it's just up to OH getting to it... He trained on Range Rovers years ago when he was a mechanic... At least he can work on it otherwise it'd have to go... Money, Money, Money... Dictates an awful lot of things...


----------



## jo_79

Evening everyone 

I finished work today :happydance: i just dont know what im gonna do with all this free time now


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: to the new people on the thread :)

Well, I'm 37 weeks today!!!!!!!!!! Only 21 days till EDD, but I'm 100% sure he's gonna be late, lol.

I have a stinking cold too, but on a good note, tomorrow is my 1 year engagement anniversary with OH, so we're going out for a nice meal together, which shiyld be good. Then weds is my birthday, so going out with my sis & her kids to Nandos since none of my other family & friends are actually free (typial, lol). Strange to think that in 6 1/2 months time, will be walking down the aisle & have a hopefully healthy little boy, lol. :)

Eala: happy birthday for monday :)


----------



## lindak

Jo-79 - Lucky you finishing work , you will find lots to do im sure .. But make sure to relax and enjoy it xx 

Florabean- Congrats on your anniversay tommorrow ! hope you have a lovely day and congrats on 37 wks !


----------



## Beccah

Oh I have 5 more days to work then get to sit back relax and wait :) cant wait hehe


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh my gosh im so hungry lol just had a tuna sarnie and mcdonalds for tea lol


----------



## Beccah

uh mcdonalds jealous I had chicken and pasta tonight seeing OH told me off for wanting fish again would have been 4th this week :(


----------



## florabean1981

Beccah- trust me, when you start your maternity leave, at first it's great, but after w week or so, you just feel bored, lol. 

Anyone else having serious problems sleeping these days? (and not just from the needing to pee all the time perspective!) I would give anything to sleep through the night again & feel well rested the following day!!!! *sigh* 'Spose we have to get used to sleepless nights & feeling tired all the time once our screaming bubdles of joy are here! ha! :)

Night all. xxx


----------



## Kaites

florabean1981 said:


> Anyone else having serious problems sleeping these days? (and not just from the needing to pee all the time perspective!) I would give anything to sleep through the night again & feel well rested the following day!!!! *sigh* 'Spose we have to get used to sleepless nights & feeling tired all the time once our screaming bubdles of joy are here! ha! :)
> 
> Night all. xxx

Yep- besides waking up like clockwork every 2 hrs to pee, I am finding it more difficult to get comfortable and actually fall asleep when I waddle back to bed. Nature is cruel- I realize this is getting me used to sleepless nights but wouldn't it be much better to let us sleep well so we're well rested when the babies finally arrive?! :)


----------



## MrsO29

OMG

*LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Hope you're all feeling awake and refreshed...

We're off into town today, I'm taking OH into a toy shop that does plush winnie the pooh and friends... LOL been trying to get him in there for weeks...

I'm tired but that seems to be the norm at the moment... DS is almost ready to go to my parents...

Have a lovely day all xxxx


----------



## Mummy~L

MrsO29 said:


> OMG
> 
> *LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

:happydance: lucky you!! :happydance: Few more days then I will be there!!

Congrats xx


----------



## keerthy

MrsO29 said:


> OMG
> 
> *LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance: yayyy!!! me tooo...........


----------



## MrsO29

It's so exciting!!!

I remember my very first day on here on the very first box, and it seemed like a lifetime away to get to the last box and here we are!!!

I have been having mild contractions for a few hours the last few days.
It seems to be 1-2 in the afternoon but then they go away again.
Also I have mild period type pains most of the time.
I was 11 days early with my dd, so you never know!

Have a lovely weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

:happydance::happydance:38weeks today!!
3days till sweep
9days till induction!!:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning everyone....

I feel like I've been hit by a train!!!!

We went to see the Blues Brothers last night....the show was fantastic. It was like going to see them in concert. We actually met the guy who played Elwood (hubby kicked himself that we didn't get a picture! lol) and he said we should call the baby Elwood....hubby is now convinced that we are having a
little Elwood - it is growing on me lol! We were in the 2nd row and LO kicked me continuously for the first hour....at times it was in time to the music which we both found really funny. Second half though I had some major BH and the bump was almst completely solid the entire time which was more than uncomfortable!!!! :nope: I was still up and dancing towards the end (we had 'Shake a Tailfeather' at our wedding reception as we love it so much!!).

We got home and I was feeling fine. Took my tablet, had a quick drink, went to bed! About half an hour later I was more uncomfortable than normal in bed. My whole bump was aching, continuously! It was really painful and I was having to actually breathe my way past the pain. I'd been having a lot discharge (assumed I'd gotten sweaty while dancing or something) and hubby started to get concerned. It was like ONE BIG contraction that lasted about 30 minutes!!!! It finally started to die off and I found a position that was comfy and was out like a light! I've woken up this morning and I feel like I've run a marathon or something!!! :dohh: But, no more contractions, and no baby, so I guess we're ok! lol

I'm shattered so I think I'll spend this morning doing sod all! Hope we're all ok ladies and congrats to everyone getting to the last box. It did seem like an age away in first tri, now we're in that for a month!! :happydance:


----------



## Chaos

Happy Saturday.

Well still here and still freaking pregnant! Haven't felt too many Braxton hicks yesterday or today yet, so we'll see.

I was 38 weeks yesterday!!! :happydance::happydance: I get checked on Tuesday to see how much further along I am. My bump has dropped also (I put pics on the bump thread)

Eala ~ Happy Anniversary! :)

Colsy ~ Am glad you're getting to birth at the center :hugs:My legs/feet arn't really swelling. my hands however look like lil sausages lol. I put on 4lbs last week cause of swelling.

Dom ~ Congrats on the last box!!

Expecting09 ~ Welcome to the thread :)

Jo ~ Congrats on finishing work! I loved the feeling when I walked out on my last day lol.

Flora ~ Congrats on 37 weeks! Hope you feel better :hugs:Yup I'm not sleeping either, in fact I was so restless yesterday I was up and walking around the estate at 5am lol.

Mrs029 ~ Congrats on the last box! :)

Taylors Mum ~ Congrats on 38 weeks!

Wow lots of mile stones at the moment lol.

Aimee ~ Take it easy! You prolly over did it last night :hugs:

Ok I got some updating on the front page to do.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Chaos - yes I think I did overdo it yesterday. Things have really calmed down now so I'm going to just take it easy today. Hubby is at work all day so I'm watching a Frasier DVD marathon until 8pm when I will have to make tea! Lol. 

I hope that your check up shows some progress....maybe this is the calm before the storm?


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Girls...

OH brought a lovely winnie the pooh and tigger... We're going to go back and get some of the other characters next week too.. They're to expensive to get the whole lot at once... LOL... OH was like they're so sweet etc... He picked the Tigger whilst in the shop singing at me... LOL It's a tiny little shop, with a blokey shop assistant... Men?!?!

OH just been stripping off out of his uniform, straight into the utility, whilst doing the stripping music, LOL to suddenly cover his chest and shreak "I've forgot my tassles, I'm naked!" LMAO what he's been on?!? I want some...


----------



## eswift

:dohh:


----------



## florabean1981

Eswift: :dohh: lol @ your OH :)


----------



## florabean1981

Argh!!!! Got my first little stretch marks on my hips dammit. Suppose I can't complain too much, they're still tiny & I have made it this far wihout any. Let's hope I dont get too many more ovcer the next 3 weeks, lol. :shrug:


----------



## aimee-lou

florabean1981 said:


> Argh!!!! Got my first little stretch marks on my hips dammit. Suppose I can't complain too much, they're still tiny & I have made it this far wihout any. Let's hope I dont get too many more ovcer the next 3 weeks, lol. :shrug:

I found mine the other night....got a couple of little ones on my hips too but I've got a rash of purple marks on the insides of my legs?! :shrug:

I really hope I don't get too many more too....my Mum didn't get many with me so I'm hoping it's hereditary!


----------



## eswift

Touch wood... I've not gained anymore since DS, so I'm hoping that I not going to... Hey, I'm always hopeful... Keep coating my tum in the chococream stuff.. OH loves the smell, it makes me feel ill, it's so sickly sweet and chocolatey... I don't do chocolate... Mind you knowing me I've probably got some under my bump, I just can't see them... LOL

How's everyone's weekend going so far? I'm tackling a moutain of ironing, just taking time out as my backs starting to rebel... OH is painting for all he's worth... and no he's not naked... LOL (he's got his tassles on now... LOL) nah only joking... Gosh that would be a sight...

Mind you just realised, by doing the ironing and washing today, I'm gonna have just as much to do tomorrow... Bummer... The house has to be spotless for Tuesday... Well, as near as... MW coming, what joys... Spoke to her on the phone yesterday, I just find her so hard to relate too... Very short answers, you know the type, yes, no, and don't give you anything else to work with... No more info than needed...

Anyway, not to worry... If I need OH he'll only be upstairs LOL...


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, well didnt sleep well last night but managed a nap this afternoon. Baby seems to keep making me very uncomfortable. OH just gone to get some potatoes so i can make a roast beef dinner yum yum.

I seem to feel so warm at the moment, i'm so not used to feeling so warm!


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie said:


> Evening all, well didnt sleep well last night but managed a nap this afternoon. Baby seems to keep making me very uncomfortable. OH just gone to get some potatoes so i can make a roast beef dinner yum yum.
> 
> I seem to feel so warm at the moment, i'm so not used to feeling so warm!

I feel very warm too; usually by now I'm the one with the jeans, socks, tee, jumper, slippers & heating on, lol, but instead I'm wandering round the house in PJ bottoms & a bra most days, lol. I'm determined to not have to turn the heating back on until LO is born in an attempt to save on my energy bills & the environment.


Well, have a good weekend everyone. I'm now going to tart myself up a bit ready to go out for my meal tonight. :) I really hope they have lamb on the menu; I' feeling lamb for some reason!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

mm just had chicken fajitas lol, my gums are soo sensative since being pregnant there really sore now =[.

Just thinking this time next week il be getting ready and getting house ready for buba! also OHs mum n dad are down =[ blurgh lol. 

eswift i got midwife coming on tuesday too, for sweep im dreading it and really dont want it to work because i cant afford parking ect till friday! arghh!


----------



## harmonybunny

aimee-lou said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> Argh!!!! Got my first little stretch marks on my hips dammit. Suppose I can't complain too much, they're still tiny & I have made it this far wihout any. Let's hope I dont get too many more ovcer the next 3 weeks, lol. :shrug:
> 
> I found mine the other night....got a couple of little ones on my hips too but I've got a rash of purple marks on the insides of my legs?! :shrug:
> 
> I really hope I don't get too many more too....my Mum didn't get many with me so I'm hoping it's hereditary!Click to expand...

I have the purple leg rashy thing too, hmmm glad i'm not the only one. They run down the inside of my thighs. It looks like bruising but is defo stretch marks of some description. Another bizarre pregnancy wonder methinks lol :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening ladies, 

I've had a nice relaxing day so far. I've caught up on my correspondence with friends, emailed everyone for the last time before baby arrives (I've told them all the next time they will hear from me will be to a barage of pictures!! lol). 

I'm still at a loss as to how we're going to afford these last few bits and pieces. I'm tempted to drag hubby to a car boot or something but he's worked so hard I don't have the heart to get him up in the am and I can't drive very far any more :nope: - shopping list still has some pretty big items on it which are pretty essential from our end due to having a nutty hound! 

Boots changing equipment (lotions and potions)
formula (cartons etc)
Changing Mat 
rain covers for pram & car seat
smoke alarm
Monitor
3 x baby gates
Paint and decorations for nursery
travel cot, mattress and sheets
Cot bedding bale

I'm sure we'll get something sorted......even if it is an Argos account! lol

Anyhoo, I'm off to make hubby a bolognese as he's asked for one for his tea when he gets in. He also asked me to run him a bath! least I can do after him being at work for the last 14 hours!!! 

Have a nice evening ladies!! xx


----------



## Kte

Evening ladies :D



aimee-lou said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> Argh!!!! Got my first little stretch marks on my hips dammit. Suppose I can't complain too much, they're still tiny & I have made it this far wihout any. Let's hope I dont get too many more ovcer the next 3 weeks, lol. :shrug:
> 
> I found mine the other night....got a couple of little ones on my hips too but I've got a rash of purple marks on the insides of my legs?! :shrug:Click to expand...

Someone asked me about strech marks and OH said 'yeah she has loads' . . . erm they are from when I hit puberty actually :dohh: :haha: None from LO . . . yet!



Beccah said:


> Oh my due date is 24th of october :D they think its a girl but legs have been closed everytime

Think it's something to do with the due date ~ have you seen all the yellows on the first page for the 24th?!! (My LO is due 24th too!)

*Florabean* ~ enjoy your meal :flower:

Went to see my Mum and Dad today which was nice, the journey home was a little hectic tho. We were almost home when the car decided to run out of fuel. We were in OH's 80's 'toy' car as the weather had been so nice and the fuel gage needle had stuck, we thought we had a quarter of a tank left . . :nope: WRONG! So we were stuck on the motorway for almost an hour waiting to be rescued. The highways people kept on checking we were ok since we told them I was 8 months pregnant which was nice.

Gosh I am so ready to :sleep: now. We just had fish and chips (yum yum!). 

I have started to get a few cramps at night now in my bump. Think things are starting to practice iykwim.

*35 weeks today* :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

aimee-lou said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> I've had a nice relaxing day so far. I've caught up on my correspondence with friends, emailed everyone for the last time before baby arrives (I've told them all the next time they will hear from me will be to a barage of pictures!! lol).
> 
> I'm still at a loss as to how we're going to afford these last few bits and pieces. I'm tempted to drag hubby to a car boot or something but he's worked so hard I don't have the heart to get him up in the am and I can't drive very far any more :nope: - shopping list still has some pretty big items on it which are pretty essential from our end due to having a nutty hound!
> 
> Boots changing equipment (lotions and potions)
> formula (cartons etc)
> Changing Mat
> rain covers for pram & car seat
> smoke alarm
> Monitor
> 3 x baby gates
> Paint and decorations for nursery
> travel cot, mattress and sheets
> Cot bedding bale
> 
> I'm sure we'll get something sorted......even if it is an Argos account! lol
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm off to make hubby a bolognese as he's asked for one for his tea when he gets in. He also asked me to run him a bath! least I can do after him being at work for the last 14 hours!!!
> 
> Have a nice evening ladies!! xx


Aimee to save money we opted to go down the sheets and blankets route for the bedding, Do you have a home bargains near you? I got massive cot blankets at £5 they are 100% cotton cellular ones and lovely. They did also have bedding bales in I think they were around the £10 mark.


Do you need a monitor, we wont be using one. Baby will be in with us and when in the nursery it's literally 2 or 3 steps from my bed.

Wilkinsons often get smoke alarms in at good prices. Also worth checking if your local fire service offer a free smoke alarm some do.

Try quality save/home bargains and b&m if you have them near by they often have baby items in at very reduced prices.


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well ive woken up with a stinking headache this morning. Not sure why but hopefully it will clear soon.

Had a lovely evening last night. I did the beef and yorkshires for dinner (was scrummy) Then we had apple pie and ice cream and spent 3 hours playing monopoly. It was so much fun. I used to love board games so we've started getting some so we can interact more rather than veg in front of tv/computer. We bought he Disney version (as I got it on offer)


----------



## eswift

xTaylorsMummy said:


> eswift i got midwife coming on tuesday too, for sweep im dreading it and really dont want it to work because i cant afford parking ect till friday! arghh!

I money for parking is rediculous isn't it? I can't help thinking of it as kicking you whilst you're down. If you didn't need to go to hospital you certainly wouldn't be there...

I hope something works out for you soon...

Managed to get the mountain of ironing done yesterday, only got the 3 loads of washing that I did yesterday to iron, quite chuffed with myself... I don't normally have so much to do but most of the clothes are from what we've had bagged up from the builders being here... DS isn't going to like putting his clothes away when he gets home...

OH managed to do 2 coats of paint on the ceiling of the kitchen/diner so he's going to tackle the walls after he's helped me moved a shelving unit into babes room, and all the clothes upstairs... Coor wonder if I'm working OH too hard...

My legs and bump are really achy at the moment, really tired; but not done anything to justify it... Unless it was all the ironing yesterday...

Hope you all have a lovely day, weather here at the moment is sunny with few clouds... Have a lovely day all...


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Hope are all having a nice weekend ! 


eswift - Hope you feel bit better soon ! 

The last two days I have been feeling a little weird , didnt know if I was going into labour. I have had diarrhea (sp?) since yesterday and some sort of achy period type pain lower down ?? What you girls think ? I heard that the bowel clears out in preperation for labour. 

My friend had a baby girl yesterday and she said her labour started with those period type aches ! she was in labour for 20 mins by the way ladies it was her second but wow lets hope we get lucky like that !!


:hugs:


----------



## keerthy

Hello ladies, 

Have been feeling weird these days!!! Going down with period pains, which are getting more frequent. Weird thing is pains increase after a warm shower/bath.:shrug:

BH's are getting stronger and quite frequent, just having one as I type. 

My LO scared me this morning... woke up at 2 am to pee and didnt move till 7 am.... I was scared to bits, as it is not its routine! I used to get a couple of kicks each time I woke up! Guess wa... my mom was wid me.... and she is so scared.... prob coz she has a still birth with her second! 

Had a glass of orange juice in the mornin... LO started moving! Goshhh!!! so scary isn't it!!!! 

Getting period type pains quite frequently, having pains in my inner thighs! mild back pains. Feeling uncomfortable during the nights! unable to sleep, no better position to sleep. 

Still having the same discharge, looks like someone sneezed on the toilet tissue! Sorry TMI

Anyone, having similar discharge?? When I told my MW last week, I was told it could be Show/a part of my mucous plug!!!! Well, now that scares me.... probably am close to D-day!!!! :winkwink:

My breasts are super leaky.... esp the right one!!! :dohh: good for the LO but quite irritating as I cannot sleep with my bra on sometimes! :dohh:

:hugs::hugs: to everyone who needs them.

Though scary..... I am Happy I get to see my LO soon...  :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone

Yeah, what is it with these period pains - mine are more frequent now and having them during the night as well!! Definitely getting more discharge now but nothing that I would obviously call a "show". I cant imagine these pains lasting for another two weeks and then going overdue.....I will be going mad by then!!!

Anyone else feel the need for a nap every afternoon? Even when I dont feel tired I manage to fall asleep for an hour. Reckon I woke up about 6 times last night with either period pain, hip pain, heartburn or the need to go to the toilet!!!!

Lets hope some of our babies come early or on time?!?!


----------



## lucilou

aimee-lou said:



> 3 x baby gates

Hey Aimee-Lou, I probably wouldn't stress about baby gates just now if things are a bit tight, you probably won't need them until the wee one is mobile which wouldn't be for a few months.... also check out Asda, they have a nice travel cot for £25 just now.... We have tried to stick to things that we know we will need right away, other things can maybe wait until after LO is here - you never know you might get gifts or vouchers and things that could help you out...

Anyway, sounds like everyone is starting to get ready for their arrivals - we'll probably all start popping soon! I don't feel nearly ready yet though... no pains, BH, bump dropping or anything :-( got myself a bouncy ball yesterday though so that might help. Didn't want to bring things on too early as I only finally managed to get finished up at work on Friday (a week later than planned) but now that's all sorted, baby can come any time!

ooh.... it's my baby shower this afternoon! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend... weather is lovely up here!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies :wave:

I hope you are all having a nice weekend.. I am sorting my bedroom out and making room next to my bed for Sienna's moses basket... Having a major clear out too and will be having an afternoon of listing on ebay.. 
I am getting more tired by the day at the moment and have been getting nasty backache for a couple of days! But :wohoo: not long left now! only 2 weeks and 5 days till Miss Sienna is born :cloud9: and thats if i make it to the 9th! I am full term wednesday so thats pretty much the last milestone before the big event i guess!

Right break over! time to sort out all my clothes and chuck out the crap lol! Catch you all later xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

eswift its stupid the price! spesh as were gettin induced so take a few days and OH will need to eat ect so thats more money! 


God i havent stopped today lol got up at 10am and cleaned our room [was a mess!!!] i even sorted airing cupbored out lol Then did DDs room, was like a teenagers room! magaziens everywhere lol she likes to lie on bed and read my pregnancy/baby magazines lol.

Now just chilling and relaxing while OH cleaned kitchen and painting window sills and above radeator [sp] where the paint has came off =[ then off to mum and dads lol

MIL rang to say they not coming this weekend coming instead they coming the following weekend =[.. So they wil be here when baby is a few days old! dreading it tbh, cant be doing with them taking over and dragging me out everywhere! arghh!


----------



## pip holder

Hi guys,

Haven't been on for days as got kept in hospital after posted last week about stupid high blood pressure :cry:

Am home now but got to go to the day ward for checks and may end up having section date brought forward. 

What have I missed? Any more babies appeared yet from our bumpkins? Lemme know - hope everyone is well :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Kaites

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

38 weeks today and the first day of mat leave!!!! Finished work yesterday and I can't wait to start taking afternoon naps :)

Parking costs at the hospital are crazy here too- I found some on street parking close to the hospital which has saved me hundreds of dollars (I've had appts at the hospital every week since 21 weeks and some weeks, multiple appts- it would have added up really fast!!). I doubt I'll be getting the hubby to park there when I'm actually in labour though since it's a bit of a walk to the hospital entrance :) I've got to investigate the cost of weekly and monthly passes when I'm there this week- we know that the baby will be in the NICU for a minimum of a week, and since I get discharged after 2 days, I'll be commuting for breastfeeding so hopefully a weekly pass will save us a bit of $$

Keerthy- my right breast leaks way more than my left too. Hope this doesn't mean I'll be lopsided once my milk comes in!!

Hope everyone is hanging in there and feeling okay... :hugs: for those who need them


----------



## h702

afternoon all. cant beleive how quick this time has come around and were all starting to get closer to meeting lo's! 

im in 2 weeks tomorrow to be induced :) think were ready now... 

good luck everyone x


----------



## florabean1981

pootle33 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Yeah, what is it with these period pains - mine are more frequent now and having them during the night as well!! Definitely getting more discharge now but nothing that I would obviously call a "show". I cant imagine these pains lasting for another two weeks and then going overdue.....I will be going mad by then!!!
> 
> Anyone else feel the need for a nap every afternoon? Even when I dont feel tired I manage to fall asleep for an hour. Reckon I woke up about 6 times last night with either period pain, hip pain, heartburn or the need to go to the toilet!!!!
> 
> Lets hope some of our babies come early or on time?!?!

OMG, you have literally just written exactly what I was going to write!!! I am exactly thre same. If I got overdue, I will be gutted... As soon as I hit 40 weeks, I'll be begging my MW for a stretch & sweep methinks!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh myyy im soo craving a sunday dinner/carvary. Really fancy going out somewhere for one but no money =[ i really really want one soo bad =[... never like sunday dinners eaither but just want some chicken or turkey with loads of mash,peas,yorkshires mmm and loads and loads of gravey ...... 

=[ not fair!!


----------



## Chaos

Just checking in quickly as we're about to go out for breakfast.

Went to hospital last night for a non stress test as I'd only felt Autumn 3 times in 24 hours.

Anyways we get there and the nurse pokes and prods her trying to wake her up, still no movement, would you believe as soon as she out the monitor on my belly, she woke up and was like an gymnast?? Always the way!

Anyways my OB was there delivering (They had 9 babies delivered Friday and 6 on Saturday lol) and he came in to see me, told me she passed the NST with flying colours and looked really healthy. He said I did the right thing in calling to get checked.

This kid is trying to make me grey before I hit 29!!!! :dohh:
11 DAYS!!!

Pip ~ :hugs:

Ok I'm off for pancakes and eggs, bbl!


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Well there must be something in the air, maybe we are all nesting or something, even out OH's!!? OH and I have been gutting the house and cupboards. Still some clothes to finish drying and to vac up. We got some baby toys given yesterday so we have given them a wipe down and put them in LO's toy cupbord in the front room :dance: OH & I just having a cuppa, some cake and a bit of a rest now!

My poor sis is stressing at the moment. Her dog is really poorly, I am awaiting to see what happens as she has taken him to the emergency vet. Her dog had an allergic reaction on Friday so she took him to the vet, they gave him some antihistamines (sp) and some tablets. My sis went on a caravan holiday and they took the dog with them, she said he seemed to be much better but today when they got home he went downhill a bit again. Unfortunately after the morning drop in surgery had closed her dog had a fit so she has had to call the vet out on an emergency. The vet shouted at her about it saying why didn't she bring him in earlier as it takes him 45 mins to get to the vet surgery and he has just got home (1. her dog was ok then & 2. hang on ~ isn't call out part of your job?!?) It touch and go with him at the moment poor little thing :cry:

*Edit: 16:45*

I thought I would just add onto my last post since its been super quiet in here for a change!!

Pretty much most of the cleaning is now done that we planned to do today :D I just have the clothes to put away but will do that after OH's yummy sausage and chicken caserole he is cooking :cloud9:

My sis's dog may have either gastroentiritus or an e.coli infection, he is on a drip at the vets and they said he is touch and go and she has to call back at 6 to see how he is getting on. Its not looking good at all for poor doggy.

Hope everyone is enjoying thier day :flower:


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ your sister must be beside herself, if she's like me... LOL I cried when I had to leave the cat at the vets after his accident... But the dog's in the right place, I can't see what the vets complaining about it's not as if they don't get paid enough! Plus it's his own choice to live so far from work... Pratt!

XtaylorsMummy ~ I was like that last week for a roast dinner... Ended up with roast chicken pieces, roast tatties and veg... LOL we're so brassic it's not funny... I was saying to my Dad today, if something doesn't change soon on the money front, nobody but our kids will be getting christmas presents... To which my Dad replied I wouldn't blame you at all, not as if your nephews and nieces believe in santa any more... The youngest is 13/14 now... Not sure the rest of the family would see it the same way...

OH has worked like a little trooper today, he's got another coat to do on the wall and the flooring tiles to lift. Woo Hoo... Right off to do egg & chips for tea, dead healthy I know, but it's what I fancy...


----------



## Kte

eswift said:


> Kte ~ your sister must be beside herself, if she's like me... LOL I cried when I had to leave the cat at the vets after his accident... But the dog's in the right place, I can't see what the vets complaining about it's not as if they don't get paid enough! Plus it's his own choice to live so far from work... Pratt!

That's what I thought about the vet, they told her to phone some other surgerys first to see if they would help her first as well, the cheek! She just rang me a few mins ago though to say TJ (her dog) has died :cry: She is devastated, so is her hubby and I dread to think how my little nephews will be feeling. Even I am gutted. She did the best she could though and so did the vets when she got him there, she just keeps blaming herself tho poor sis.

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1923/49/15/776570726/n776570726_5504429_3804.jpg​


----------



## pootle33

florabean1981 said:


> pootle33 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone
> 
> Yeah, what is it with these period pains - mine are more frequent now and having them during the night as well!! Definitely getting more discharge now but nothing that I would obviously call a "show". I cant imagine these pains lasting for another two weeks and then going overdue.....I will be going mad by then!!!
> 
> Anyone else feel the need for a nap every afternoon? Even when I dont feel tired I manage to fall asleep for an hour. Reckon I woke up about 6 times last night with either period pain, hip pain, heartburn or the need to go to the toilet!!!!
> 
> Lets hope some of our babies come early or on time?!?!
> 
> OMG, you have literally just written exactly what I was going to write!!! I am exactly thre same. If I got overdue, I will be gutted... As soon as I hit 40 weeks, I'll be begging my MW for a stretch & sweep methinks!Click to expand...


Me too...I cant imagine the next two weeks...although I am bored after 2 weeks maternity leave I dont feel able to move around so much so even going out to meet people is prob not going to happen!!! My LO was 2/5ths engaged at 34 and 36 weeks but I really feel he might be 1/5 ot 0/5 now as sometimes feel like he might drop out and very heavy down there!!! I'd love to prove my friend wrong who just keeps on saying "first babies are always late!". I was a first baby myself and was 5 weeks early but my son is obviously not following my lead!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls

Well the sort out came to a halt as i had backche nearly all day along with a few cramps, but its all stopped now .. Sienna is certainly teasing me the little madam.. 

My OH just took some bump pics for me and i am shocked how big i actually am :rofl: Silly i know but you dont realise when you have been pregnant for so long i guess! 

This is one of the pics just taken :blush:



Well i am off to sort out my make-up and chuck out the rubbish.. Catch you all later x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my lovely mum paid for me, OH and DD to go out for a meal =] we went mill on soar and oh my im so stuffed! had a 3 course meal lol yum!


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ I'm sorry to hear about the dog... Make sure you give her and family plenty of hugs...

Baby.love ~ Not too long to go now... You'll miss that bump once it's gone... LOL

XtaylorsMummy ~ Guess you got your roast dinner then... Gotta love Mum's sometimes they know just what to do... Glad you all enjoyed your meal...

Have a good evening all, not too long until bed time for me... LOL spend so much time zzzing away but never seem any better for it...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

eswift i didnt have roast lol i had burger lol yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. I have a Docs appointment in the morning and a list as long as my arm to ask her about. Is anyone else getting really hot? I went to bed and had to get up again I just felt so hot and I seem to be itchy all over I had this earlier in week but it went away but tonight it's driving me nuts, my tummy, back neck feet everywhere are so so itchy. Will def mention this to Docs tomorrow.


----------



## craftymum

Kte said:


> eswift said:
> 
> 
> Kte ~ your sister must be beside herself, if she's like me... LOL I cried when I had to leave the cat at the vets after his accident... But the dog's in the right place, I can't see what the vets complaining about it's not as if they don't get paid enough! Plus it's his own choice to live so far from work... Pratt!
> 
> That's what I thought about the vet, they told her to phone some other surgerys first to see if they would help her first as well, the cheek! She just rang me a few mins ago though to say TJ (her dog) has died :cry: She is devastated, so is her hubby and I dread to think how my little nephews will be feeling. Even I am gutted. She did the best she could though and so did the vets when she got him there, she just keeps blaming herself tho poor sis.
> 
> https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1923/49/15/776570726/n776570726_5504429_3804.jpg​Click to expand...

KTE I'm so sorry about your sisters dog :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cloud9mummy

kte - I'm really sorry to hear about your sisters dog. she did everything she could for him x

crafty mum - i hope it goes well at the doctors - i've got my fingers crossed for you that the itching is not obstetric cholastis (sp?).

i saw our consultant and he has booked me in for a caesarian as he doesn't think i'll be able to give birth naturally! so my due date has been brought forward to thursday 15th october! i've been so excited knowing we'll get to meet our little man by then lol

now though i'm regretting telling family the caesearian date as they are expecting to see kai on the day of the section and we don't know what time it will take place for sure. it's booked for the morning but i was told if there are emergencies could be delayed till afternoon or even the next day. it would be nice to be able to have a couple of hours to recover from the operation before they are all demanding to see kai. Also i'm so worried about my little man having lung / breathing difficulties and being taking to special care but relatives (mine and OHs) only seem to be thinking about how they have to be there for the birth and getting annoyed about how such and such's going so their partner should be there too on the thursday! now i'm wishing we'd said nobody to visit on thursday as it's stressing me out. too late now though i guess. are you all planning on having a lot of visitors on the day of the birth? do you think I'm weird wanting a bit of quiet time?


----------



## florabean1981

anyone know if you can demand NOT to be allowd to go late for delivery? My OH has just been told he goes away for work on the 21st oct-26th oct... They let you go up to 12 days late before inducton here in Hampshire & dont like doing a sweep until you're 7 days overdue & another at 10 days overdue. 
Now I'm freaking out thinking that if LO is late & they let me go the whole 12 days, I'll have to do the whole labour thing on my own because OH wont be around & we cant afford for him to not go away because it's really good money...
Can I put my parts on & insist I get a sweep done at 40 weeks regardless & so on, to make sure LO comes before OH goes away??????????

also, Kte, sorry to hear about the dog- the pic is adorable though...


----------



## eswift

cloud9mummy ~ hmmm, guess it is a bit late to retract the fact you've told them when you're having babe, mind you could just ask them not to come to see you until you're at home or even just the following day, as you'll be so groggy... I can't see why they wouldn't respect your request...

Florabean ~ Might be worth mentioning the fact that OH is going away and won't be able to be at the birth if you go over to your midwife when you see her next, she may surprise you... Worth a try anyway... Mine was panicing about my OH working nights, and me only having DS here during the night... LOL... I couldn't really see what difference OH working days or nights would make, he's still not in a job that he can be home within 1/2 an hour?!?! He drives upto Glasgow each night, so if babe comes when he's at work, he's probably gonna miss the birth... My back up is a friend & my Mum...

XTaylorsMummy ~ LOL glad you enjoyed your burger then...

CraftyMum ~ I hope all goes well at Dr's in the morning, hopefully the itching is nothing to worry about... Like you say better safe than sorry...

My bump has moved even lower, I feel as if it get's any lower it won't be far off my knees... All babe's movement is right down in my pelvis and near my belly button now... I'm glad that it's moved away from my ribs quite a bit now, no longer as painful... My boobs appear to have stopped growing now too, which is also a relief; I'm not going to end up all boob... (well not yet anyway...) I am pleased that I've about 4 weeks left now, the attraction of being pregnant has quite worn off now... I think my new mantra is "not long now, not long now" LOL seem to say it repeatedly throughout the day... 

Anyway, gonna see if I can catch some more zzzz's before I've to get up with DS; just had breakie 1...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, sorry to hear about the dog Kte, it's always hard losing a loved pet.

Flora i'd ask about having a sweep early cant hurt to ask. I know they dont have to leave you as even though they can leave you here my consultant said they would book induction for me on due date if ive not already delivered (he gave the impression i'd deliver before though :shrug:)

Eswift I keep trying the not long now tact, although I told LO he can come from 37 weeks, ive even said oh you can come from next monday now :rofl: I was so faint after a little shopping and having cramps I ended up getting pushed round our massive asda in a chair :shy: Although I now walk so slow it would of took 3 days to do the shopping otherwise.

Cloud9 i'd tell family that it's partners only after the section. I think i'd want some quiet time but funnily enough I dont mind if mum turns up


Well my slightly sore throat is a full blown burning sore throat today, voice is cracking a bit too so looks like I might lose that. I seem to lose it for a few days at least every year.


----------



## keerthy

Morning girls.... 

Had been to the delivery suite yday!!!! my LO freaked me out.... no normal movts for more than 5 hours yday.... My mom was super scared almost had tears inher eyes... so I had to call the midwife to let her know. Was being monitored for an hour or so...... and was told everything seemed normal. 

baby was3/5th engaged andHR 160 :happydance: 

unable to walk properly now... got loads of pelvic pains and pressure...... I waddle around like a DUCK! :dohh: 

hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

Ihave a growth scan booked tomorrow.... will keep all ya updated!


----------



## keerthy

Was 37 weeks Yday!!! Yayyyy!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## craftymum

*cloud 9* I'd also just tell your family that the op may not take place until the next day and that it is partners only after the op but tell everyone they are welcome to come the following day or when you feel ready for visitors. I'm sure your baby will be fine though as you will be around 38 weeks when it takes place - my due dates the 15th too!

Well my appointment is at 9:40 this morning so lets hope itching is nothing to worry about but it really is sore and there's no rash or anything and it's mainly my feet that are the worst. My GP tends not to listen and just brushes everything off that you say to her, she's been there since I was a baby and just think she can't be bothered anymore or something. Hubby thinks if she just brushes me off then I should just ring hospital when I get home, though I have an appointment for growth scan there on Friday but I guess that's too long to wait in case it is something like OC esp now I'm approaching 37 weeks. Will let you all know how it goes.
Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Maffie

ooooh and im 35 weeks today :happydance:

Feeling a bit weak this morning, might have to eat more. My body keeps clearing out too, sorry tmi. Also getting some tinged mucus so im hoping plug is going..... I can hope!!!


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Well I was hoping that all the hard work yesterday would knock me out for a nice long sleep but no such luck. I struggled, kept on waking up and taking forever to get back off again. Oh and the stupid dreams and nightmares!!

*cloud9* ~ OH and I want some quiet time just us a new family. OH will call people but only when we are ready. I think you should explain that you will need time to come around after the c-section and that your not 100% sure when Kai will be arriving (due to other sections etc). I'm sure they would understand . . that way your not saying don't come but you can just put them off for a while longer until you are all ready x

*craftymum* ~ good luck with the appointment, if she brushes you off, go double check at the hospital like you say :flower: 

Thanks for all your messages about TJ :hugs: I will be calling my Sis in a bit as in all the madness she lost her mobile too.

Well I think LO has shifted a bit ARGH!! They had hiccups again this morning, (does anyone else's LO have as many hiccups?) but it was over in /near my right hip rather than down below, get back down there LO!!


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Keerty Congrats on 37 wks & on baby engaging !

Craftymum- Goof luck with your app 

Maffie - Congrats on 35wks ! 

Still getting the odd twinge starting to bother me now and baby didnt stop moving all day and they were really rough movements the made me jump and actually hurt ! 

Hope you all had a nice weekend xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i was wide awake at 3am this morning lol just couldnt sleep for nothing =[ had a horrible dream =[.

im so hungry this morning lol but cba to make any thing lol. got midwife coming tomorrow for sweep! yaay! and a week today il be in hospital pooing myself lol


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> I'm still at a loss as to how we're going to afford these last few bits and pieces. ...
> Boots changing equipment (lotions and potions)
> formula (cartons etc)
> Changing Mat
> rain covers for pram & car seat
> smoke alarm
> Monitor
> 3 x baby gates
> Paint and decorations for nursery
> travel cot, mattress and sheets
> Cot bedding bale

Well, you don't need baby gates for ages.

And do you REALLY need a monitor yet? Won't baby be with you most of the time for the first few weeks?

The nursery decoration can probably wait too, because presumably baby will sleep in your room for the first few months?

And smoke alarms ... get them free ... phone up your local fire brigade and they will send a couple of nice men round to do a fire safety check on your house, including checking your existing smoke alarms (you do have some, don't you? If not, your landlord (I think you're renting) is being VERY naughty and illegal letting the property to you without decent alarms in place) and supplying and fitting replacement and additional alarms for the places where they're needed.

Oh, and your lotions and potions ... most sources reckon plain old warm water is by far the best thing for baby skin up to the first month or so ... so again, you can hold off buying baby toiletries for a bit.

Hope some of that helps xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> I'm still at a loss as to how we're going to afford these last few bits and pieces. ...
> Boots changing equipment (lotions and potions)
> formula (cartons etc)
> Changing Mat
> rain covers for pram & car seat
> smoke alarm
> Monitor
> 3 x baby gates
> Paint and decorations for nursery
> travel cot, mattress and sheets
> Cot bedding bale
> 
> Well, you don't need baby gates for ages.
> 
> And do you REALLY need a monitor yet? Won't baby be with you most of the time for the first few weeks?
> 
> The nursery decoration can probably wait too, because presumably baby will sleep in your room for the first few months?
> 
> And smoke alarms ... get them free ... phone up your local fire brigade and they will send a couple of nice men round to do a fire safety check on your house, including checking your existing smoke alarms (you do have some, don't you? If not, your landlord (I think you're renting) is being VERY naughty and illegal letting the property to you without decent alarms in place) and supplying and fitting replacement and additional alarms for the places where they're needed.
> 
> Oh, and your lotions and potions ... most sources reckon plain old warm water is by far the best thing for baby skin up to the first month or so ... so again, you can hold off buying baby toiletries for a bit.
> 
> Hope some of that helps xxClick to expand...


We dont provide them for free anymore :) - unless youre vunerable ie - disabled, elderly, single mum etc....

Just incase you were relying on getting them free - it may be different in different counties....but we dont do it here. Stopped about 18months ago x


----------



## colsy

HoneySunshine said:


> We dont provide them for free anymore :) - unless youre vunerable ie - disabled, elderly, single mum etc....
> 
> Just incase you were relying on getting them free - it may be different in different counties....but we dont do it here. Stopped about 18months ago x

Must be county-specific, as we had ours free just a few months back and we're def not considered needy or vulnerable. We're in Derbyshire. I'd have thought that the small cost to the fire brigade of doing these preventive checks and providing alarms would far outweigh the bigger costs of dealing with a house fire. Prevention better than cure and all that. Some financial people (as in the ones running the fire brigade, in this case, I mean) are just so near-sighted.


----------



## HoneySunshine

colsy said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> We dont provide them for free anymore :) - unless youre vunerable ie - disabled, elderly, single mum etc....
> 
> Just incase you were relying on getting them free - it may be different in different counties....but we dont do it here. Stopped about 18months ago x
> 
> Must be county-specific, as we had ours free just a few months back and we're def not considered needy or vulnerable. We're in Derbyshire. I'd have thought that the small cost to the fire brigade of doing these preventive checks and providing alarms would far outweigh the bigger costs of dealing with a house fire. Prevention better than cure and all that. Some financial people (as in the ones running the fire brigade, in this case, I mean) are just so near-sighted.Click to expand...


Bloomin' Government they dish the money out :growlmad: - they dont give the same to each county though :shrug:

Anyway, all I was saying in check with local authority coz its not 100% guaranteed they will be provided (the alarms, not the safety check) for free.

If you buy some alarms though they will fit them for you during a safety check. :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Loves...

How's everyone doing? I've bummed about this morning and done absolutely bugger all but eat... Mind I didn't sleep too well last night, and the BH's are starting to do my head in, plus I'm peeing for britain (what feels like every 10 mins)... I'm feeling so tired yet again... 

OH is just moving about, so the bed's free... Will see what he's planning to do this afternoon then I may just tiptoe up the stairs back to bed, or may just get dressed and hope to sleep well tonight... Yeh right... LOL I know it's been too long since any of us have had a proper nights sleep...

Hope all went well this morning CraftyMum...


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for the advice ladies. 

I've looked at the shopping lists and cut them down so I'm happier now. Still unfortunately do need gates though....only 2 now though....as the Dog needs to be stopped from going upstairs. The training is going well but he still has the odd slip up and I find him laid in the washing basket or on our bed!

Decorations may also have to wait a while anyway as we may be getting an emergency lodger so that's the spare room gone lol. 

I hope we're ok today.....good luck to everyone who needs it and congrats to all reaching milestones. I had a terrible nightmare last night that I went for my check up and was told that I would have to go to hospital right then and there as the baby was coming. I was then rushed by ambulance to the hospital.....next thing I know I'm holding a little boy who is the spitting image of my hubby! Awwwww....was well worth the panic. I think I could cope now if anything like that were to happen. 

Exciting day for us today....we have a delivery arriving (at some point....not here yet! :growlmad:) of our travel system!! :happydance: We got to sort that out this afternoon, I can't wait!!!! Cot should be arriving on Thursday/Friday. Woohoo!!! 

Have a good day ladies xx:hugs:

EDIT: just got a nearly new monitor off ebay for £10! One less thing on the list!!


----------



## craftymum

well after an hour and a halfs wait in the Docs surgery (they were running so far behind) I got blood tests for liver function results should be back on Wed but I'm really worried as I've read a bit about OC now and everything says that you need bile acid tests too which take a week or more to come back but it also says that the tests I had don't always show it up and may need to be repeated weekly but problem is I don't have time as it also says they would usually induce baby by 38 weeks and at almost 37 I'm running out of time. I'm at the hosp on Friday for another growth scan so I'll talk to them as well depending on what happens with blood results. Really have myself all worked up over this now.


----------



## jo_79

craftymum try not to wind yourself up too much about it, alot of stuff online scared the hell out of me but my consultant put my mind at rest, i have had 4 tests for OC all came back negative but i was still scratching myself till i bled, not so bad now except one foot is really bad. i found some aqueous cream with calamine lotion in it from boots which really soothed the itch.


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: for craftymum... I really hope everything will come back clear & ok... I know that when I get really itchy, aloe vera gel (the 99% stuff from holland & barratts, usually about £2.99) worked wonders; it really cooled & soothed my skin & was literally the only thing that gave me any relief. I keep some in the fridge now as I seem to get very itchy at night times, which makes it even harder to sleep. I hope you feel better soon.

Congrats to those who reached milestones today & Keerthy, glad things are okay- you're so lucky to have your mum around for you too. My mum's buggered off to Paris for the next 2 weeks! lol.

Thanks to those who replied about me asking for an early sweep- I've decided that when I see my MW on 28th, I'll speak to her about it then; can't hurt to ask I suppose... It's just a bit scary coz I've always just made the assupmtion my OH will be there to support me, and the thought that he might not be totally blew my mind. I spoke to my sister (she's the only family I have that lives in the same county as me, the next nearest is my soon-to-be FIL & I defo dont want him there, lol, as lovely as he is! haha) and sahe said if I'm totally stuck, she will be my birthing partner if Craig can't make it & her neighbour has said she'll babysit for my 2 nephews if that is the case. So long as she stays up my head end & isn't looking at my wah-zoo during lobour, I'm happy to have my sister there; and she's done it twice before, so at least she wont be phased!

Anyways, how's everyone doing?
I ventured out of the house & walked into town today. Managed to buy a new mirror for my en suite & a show rack for the bottom of my wardrobe so we can have things more out of sight, instead of lining the hallway, hehe. Also did some washing, did the washing up, changed my bed (I spilled curry super noodles on it at lunch time, grrrrrrrr!) and re-packed my hospital bag coz I'm convinced I've forgotten something, but just can't think what, lol.

Has anyone been measured for a maternity/feeding bra yet? I'm waiting till I'm 38 weeks (this fri) then goibng to Mothercare to get fitted for some. My sis gave me some sports style t-shirt bras that have the little clips on the straps so you can breastfeed, and they're really comfy to sleep in, but coz of the racing style back & high front, I can't wear a v-neck top or anything like that with them, so I want to get some 'pretty' ones iykwim?

Anyways, better go start something for dinner soon. Roll on my tesco delievery this evening!!!!!


----------



## jo_79

flora theres no harm in asking, i got induced with chloe as her dad was going to be away i was 40 weeks when i asked and they would've let me go to 42 without doing anything other wise


----------



## Neon

Hi :)
My first official day on 'maternity leave' today. I've had a similar day to Florabean. Popped into town to finish hospital bag shopping and have a smoose. Just trying to clean loads and tidy frantically. My Neighbours caught me cleaning the front door yesterday :laugh2:. Not sure if it's nesting or what but I'm buying stupidly on Ebay and trying to organise the house asap eek! OH has started working 50 hr weeks so means I have more time to sort stuff which is good. Not so good if I go into labour hmmmm...
Thought I would share some of my strange 3rd tri conditions. Please don't look if eating your dinner :D
*Belly*
When I bought my pregnancy bar I never imagined that my skin would entirely stretch along it but now the ball is making an implanted ball shape in my skin (left of ball). Has anyone else got/had this? I really, really don't want to take it out. 

*Feet*
Not sure if you may remember me going on about this 1st to early 2nd tri but my feet are finally more like elephant feet :wacko:. Honestly - my feet (aside from their normal wideness) and ankles are never normally this size!! All I can wear is my Birkis._ I HAVE NO ANKLES and my toes are like sausages!!!!!_
. It really freaks me out as my Gran died 3 years ago and had odema in her left arm (lymphedema) and it reminds me of her.. 


Right off to make beef stroganoff now... Hope you're all OK :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

thanks everyone I'm trying now to calm down a bit think it's hard though when you first suspect these things - will def have to get some cream as Doc never suggested anything for relief at all. 
Flora - hope you get your induction no harm in asking but it's good at least that you have some back up support just in case your OH can't be there.


----------



## florabean1981

Neon, yeah, my belly button did that too, it then became red & inflamed & sore (but not infected, thankgod) so I took it out & got a bioflec belly bar (a plastic one) from Argos for £3.49. I had to take it out last week though, as my tummy is sore to touch these days & the bar was just making it worse. I poke it through every morning & night though so it wont close up & it seems to be fine now.


----------



## florabean1981

Ooh, jayne & emmad (having twins) are ebing induced today/tomorrow, so should have a couple more october early babies within the next 48hrs!!! All very exciting; their threads are in the 3rd tri section. :)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

do you think i need the bloods done before next monday? i cant get anywhere to get them done till thursday! do you think if i go on thursday it will be too late?


----------



## Kte

What are these babies like!! 

Hope they will induce you early if needs be florabean :flower:

Have MW tomorrow now, she finally got back to me, so tomorrow afternoon at some point we shall be discussing my birth plan - best get it done tonight them after dinner!! :wacko: She is coming to my house to do it tomorrow so thank goodness we got the place guttied and tidied yesterday!!


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ LOL my midwife is coming to the house tomorrow too... I've the house to sort tomorrow, thankfully it's not too bad... With OH sleeping all day and DS at school most of it I'm managing to just potter and stay reasonably on top of it... Although I've made OH & DS help me do some finishing off this evening as OH has decorated and taken tiles up in the kitchen/diner so loads of stuff had/has been stored in the livingroom.... I'm really not keen on her coming but if I'm to get the homebirthing kit they've to come to the house...

How's everyone doing? I've had some really painful BH and loads of yucky thick custard like discharge... (far TMI sorry...) My ankles are starting to swell come the afternoon, I've been so restless and yet again uncomfy... I've decided I need to finish packing my bag (just in) All babe's stuff is done but I've never finished mine... After the last couple of days I kinda think it'll be a good idea to get it done...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my midwife coming tomorrow aswell [well supposed to] for my sweep, dreading it tbh lol =[ done loads of cleaning though and its spotless [well as much with a 19mth old lol] quite proud of how clean it is lol. love it! lol


----------



## bana

eswift said:


> My ankles are starting to swell come the afternoon, I've been so restless and yet again uncomfy...

Mine too! literally like 5 times the size its so funny! Ive given myself complete bed rest! x


----------



## florabean1981

good luck to taylorsmummy, jacs, emmad339 & jayne for their sweeps & inductions today & tomorrow. Finger's crossed for you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ You should be proud of yourself regarding the house being spotless! Well Done, more so with a 19 months old. DS is 10yrs and I'm sure up until Dad & Mum having him, he could make the mess as fast as I could tidy/clean... I hope all goes well with the sweep... Not long now... Bet you're getting excited...

Bana ~ Glad to hear I'm not the only one who's trying to take it easy... I'm quite looking forward to babe's arrival and getting my body beck, as well as loosing the aches, pains and discomfort... Selfish I know...

Florabean ~ I didn't realise there was so many arrrivals due soon... Like you I hope all goes well for them... Fingers crossed...

Well, this morning I was up at 5am for breakie, back to bed for 6am then up to get DS ready for school 7am... I'm feeling rather groggy and out of it... Certainly slept better last night than I did the night before...

Hope all's well with everyone...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, just been catching up as yesterday was horrid. I started off with keep going to the toilet, wasn't diarrhoea but going alot sorry tmi. Then after 2nd breakfast my lip swelled up massive and looked like I was having an allergic reaction to something, then the vomiting started so that how I spent yesterday afternoon with both ends active. It settled down later so had dinner and then a batrh but I think i'd started to dehydrate has head was pounding so went to bed and oh brought damp flannels for my head. Also had tons of mucus discharge stuff, it's definitely not like discharge anymore though :shrug: if that makes sense.

Feel alot better today just feel a bit hungover and lip is now a normal size, it was like you know how some tribes stretch there bottom lips with jewellery? well it was like that, it was massive (not ad that since a shellfish incident - I think I must of been stung/bit)

Anyway sorry for the slightly long rant. On a plus note im going to order a new tens machine and birthing ball today. My replacement changer came yesterday and my replacement cot parts are due today.

Good luck to all those with sweeps today.

Neon do your feet reduce when you put them up, ideally above heart height? If not let your mw know.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :)

Well i have been having some pains all night and Sienna has dropped by the feel of things! also been feeling sicky.. I am not getting too excited as its more than likely a false alarm, but just to see i am gonna go for a walk to the park with my son and collect some conkers :) if it is something the walk may help it along.. I also seem to have some pressure in my downstairs area front and back :blush: and my bump is solid when i stand! ... PLEASE Sienna come on out you are full term tomorrow :rofl:

Good luck to those having sweeps/inductions i hope all goes well :hugs:

Be back in a bit girls xxxx


----------



## sam76

goodluck to all those who are having sweeps today xxx
Babylove i know the feeling, been like that for days, im hoping he may arrive soon
Take care and let me know how you are xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lindak

Good luck to all ladies having there sweeps today !

baby.love - I have my fingers and legs crossed Sienna makes an apperance for ya ..


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Good luck to all those having sweeps today :flower: Lets hope they get things moving for you all :D

Hope you feel better today *Maffie* :hugs: Sounded nasty what you had yesterday.

Also, I hope everyones appointments go well today too!

Going to see if MW will double check LO's position today when she comes as I am sure LO has moved again! I keep on getting a bit of LO sticking out my left side lol.


----------



## lindak

Just noticed Im on my last box woooooooo hooooooooooooo ....


----------



## Kte

lindak said:


> Just noticed Im on my last box woooooooo hooooooooooooo ....

Ooooooo congrats :happydance: . . . that means I will be there tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Maffie

Kte said:


> lindak said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed Im on my last box woooooooo hooooooooooooo ....
> 
> Ooooooo congrats :happydance: . . . that means I will be there tomorrow :shock:Click to expand...

Only a few days for me then :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning ladies

38 weeks today:happydance:

Feeling like poo thou, have a horrid sore throat and glands are up:cry:

Hugs to all that need them and congrats to anyone reaching milestones:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

jlosomerset said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> 38 weeks today:happydance:
> 
> Feeling like poo thou, have a horrid sore throat and glands are up:cry:
> 
> Hugs to all that need them and congrats to anyone reaching milestones:hugs:

Hope you feel better soon, I think there are some nasty bugs going round I had sore throat for a few weeks.

Right I have just ordered a tens machine and birthing ball, also got some lavender and clary sage oils and some raspberry leave tea, I so dont want an induction on due date so will commence eviction process next week I think.


----------



## lindak

Kte said:


> lindak said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed Im on my last box woooooooo hooooooooooooo ....
> 
> Ooooooo congrats :happydance: . . . that means I will be there tomorrow :shock:Click to expand...

Yep you move into last box at 35+4...........


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

morning all..

Just had a lovely shower now waiting for midwife lol no idea what time she will be here.

Got stomach cramp and poops today =[ sorry tmi lol.

ALSO does anyone else get this, i can sleep on my left side fine, but need to have my leg ontop of OH lol, but if i sleep on my right or back i get stomach ache/back ache/and a stabbing pain in cervix?!


----------



## Maffie

xTaylorsMummy said:


> morning all..
> 
> Just had a lovely shower now waiting for midwife lol no idea what time she will be here.
> 
> Got stomach cramp and poops today =[ sorry tmi lol.
> 
> ALSO does anyone else get this, i can sleep on my left side fine, but need to have my leg ontop of OH lol, but if i sleep on my right or back i get stomach ache/back ache/and a stabbing pain in cervix?!

Lying on your left gives baby the most room possible and opens up the pelvis. I cant lie on my back for long its like baby cuts off the blood and nerves to my legs. I can lie n my right if im propped up a bit


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone

Well the period pains still coming regularly and pretty sore in my back this morning. But for some reason I've started to tell myself he will be late and none of these things mean anything!! I've had a few other sensations down below and dont know what they are - whether it's just his head causing them or if it slight opening of the cervix ?!?!?! (I can hope). Seeing MW at 130 today so really hoping she will say now 1/5 or 0/5 and not still stuck at 2/5 ....that will give me some hope that he really is gearing up for an appearance.

Does anyone else think they have odd in-laws sometimes?! My FIL is 60 a few days after baby due date and always said he would celebrate after the baby was born and everything settled down. Now however, we've been invited to SIL's for meal/celebration on baby's due date?!?!?! and my FIL even mentioned us all going to some hotel the day after that because they have a good deal on. We just cant help but think "what planet are they on?" I mean either I'm going to be heavily pregnant and uncomfortable/in hospital/or with a very new newborn?!?! It just feels very strange, a bit like "oh well, if you two cant make it we're all going to have a good time anyway" and doesnt make us feel like they want us to be included............:shrug:


----------



## Chaos

Mornin' Girls,

Gah 5am and awake, truthfully I aint :sleep: all night. :coffee:

So .. *SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!! *9 freaking days haha. Today is also the first day of Autumn, so she really needs to vacate the womb now! I have my 39 week check today so we'll see if I'm anymore dilated/thinned. I don't want to get my hopes up tho cause I've not really had any sort of BHs the last 4 days. 

SO .. had a bit of drama here ... long story short, I don't talk to my mother (for 13 years, no one in the family does but my Nan/Auntie), she lives up in Buffalo, NY. She is a selfish cow who tries to buy people. She paid for my Nan and Auntie to come over for 3 weeks .. due to go home on the 29th. Well basically she's been her normal bitch self for 2 weeks, she made them pay 'housekeep' while they were here, cooked one meal, made them do the rest, has generally been horrid to them. Last night it came to a head, she told my Nan she should be dead and not Grandpa, kicked them out to some middle of no where motel, gave them two tickets and told them to fuck off home. My Nan is 76 years old. Bloody disgusting. I think she's lost the last two bridges she had in the family.

Maffie ~ Hope you're feeling better. When my feet get swollen, I stick them in a bowl of cold water, it feels SO awesome and really helps.

Keerthy ~ Glad everything turned out ok with the visit to the D.Suite. I was there on Saturday. :hugs:Congrats on 37 weeks :)

TaylorsMum ~ Good luck with the sweep.

Craftymum ~ Hope the results come back with a good result :hugs: try not to worry.

Flora ~ Re the bras I was told if you get measured before your milk comes in, to get them a cup bigger.

Neon ~ Re the belly ring, I got a plastic pregnancy one, they are longer and flexible I still have a good half a CM space on my bar and my belly button is REALLY stretched. I tried to put my old one in the other day and the bar only went half way along the tunnel lol.

Lindak ~ Congrats on the last box!!!

Jlo ~ Congrats on 38 weeks :) :happydance:

Lastly, some Tuesday cuteness for you :) How considerate of me to get them their own rocking bed! :rofl

Ok frosted shreddies calling my name!

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ChaoticOtter/Forum%20uploads/CatsCrib.jpg


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Chaos - sorry about your mum...you cant chose your family hey! Aint that the truth! x


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ Hope you're feeling much better, and I hope that once you get some liquids inside you, you'll loose the hungover feeling... Wonder what you had that caused it? I can't eat tesco's jam doughnuts... They make my lips and tongue go all tingly... DOn't fancy pushing my luck any further...

Chaos ~ You certainly don't need enermies with family like that! Bet you're glad you can choose you friends... My cats have been really good and stayed out of babe's moses baskets/chairs etc... Mind you put a cardboard box down and they're both side asleep on their backs... They do look rather settled though... sweet... Guess babe will be evicting them both... LOL

Baby.Love ~ Enjoy your walk... DS keeps coming home with his pockets full of conkers, after taking the dog for his walk...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Hope you're not hanging about too much today...

My midwife has already called this morning to rearrange her time... LOL I said I wasn't looking forward to it all today... I've no where to be, so not bothered when she arrives... 2 ish...

Off to find a bag of very unhealthy but yummy plain crisps...


----------



## Kte

*Pootle* ~ hmmm sounds a bit weird on the family front if you ask me, they obviusly not thinking at all!! 

*Chaos* ~ sorry to hear about what happend to your Nan and Auntie. Cute kitties! They obviously want to be the babies for you a little while longer before the competition gets here! :rofl: Mine are banned from all things baby as they just malt 24/ bless 'em. My white mog likes black things and the black mog likes white things, typical!! Congrats on single digits too :happydance:
*
Eswift* ~ i'm thinking food now too! Hope my MW doesn't take too long. I have no where to be this afternoon either but I just hate the waiting!!


----------



## baby.love

OMG girls i just went to Mothercare and got some nursing bra's... i now measure up to an F cup :shock: my ribcage has only gone up 2 inches so thats fab :) But seriously an F!

The pains have eased off but getting some popping/bubbling sensations down there! gonna have some lunch and then a nap.. Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## panda97

Hey girls,

I too had a sore throat, I took some Vicks First defence granules to help your immune system, they come in little packets and you just pop them in your mouth. There was nothing on the box saying pregnant women can't take them. Well the sore throat went. Might be worth checking out?

Not long till October!
xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

god how long does it take for midwife to come?! do they normally not ring you eaither?


----------



## Maffie

Thanks eswift im guzzling the fluids and feel better now ive had a sweet breakfast (toast with redcurrant raspberry jelly).

Taylorsmummy not sure, can you ring the mw? Ive never had a home visit how do you get those?


----------



## jlosomerset

panda97 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I too had a sore throat, I took some Vicks First defence granules to help your immune system, they come in little packets and you just pop them in your mouth. There was nothing on the box saying pregnant women can't take them. Well the sore throat went. Might be worth checking out?
> 
> Not long till October!
> xx

Thanks, will be sending oh out tonight to get some, feels like I have a solid hard lump at the back of my throat........poor me!!!

Pootle, we had a similar situation with in-laws when I was pregnant with DS2, their ruby wedding anniversary was the day after he was due, had to buy something to wear for the occasion, knowing I might not make it.
Had the pressure of ull be there he hasnt dropped yet, loads of time left, umm actually I dont really feel like been sociable and answering the same bloody questions all day:growlmad:
As it turned out, baby didnt arrive so we were at the party, 25 miles from home, had awful hayfever, looked like poo. Everyone was commenting on the size of me, yep cheers for that one!!, and telling me my bump was too high and he wouldnt be here for ages.
Well low and behold as if to prove them wrong he was born at 11.25am the next day.......at least it shut them up for a bit:haha:

There are certain things we have to do to keep the peace sometimes but expecting you to do the whole sociable thing when you are that pregnant is not really fair:hugs:


----------



## pootle33

Thanks Jlo, glad it's not just me!! My MIL seems much closer to my SIL than my husband although who knows why - they are always round there and never round here (we live 5 minute drive apart!!) Who knows whether that will change when LO arrives. She wrote on the invite to bring the baby as well if he has arrived?!?!? I just find it so odd - why does she think I would take say 2 day old baby to some party and when me and OH prob knackered and just getting settled at home and me probably struggling to sit down !!! But I was also saying to OH last night that we think their noses will be out of joint if we dont go?! All I know for sure is that the same thing would never have been done when my SIL had twins last year!


----------



## jlosomerset

pootle33 said:


> Thanks Jlo, glad it's not just me!! My MIL seems much closer to my SIL than my husband although who knows why - they are always round there and never round here (we live 5 minute drive apart!!) Who knows whether that will change when LO arrives. She wrote on the invite to bring the baby as well if he has arrived?!?!? I just find it so odd - why does she think I would take say 2 day old baby to some party and when me and OH prob knackered and just getting settled at home and me probably struggling to sit down !!! But I was also saying to OH last night that we think their noses will be out of joint if we dont go?! All I know for sure is that the same thing would never have been done when my SIL had twins last year!

Sorry, but I would have to say tough if their noses are out of joint over it!!
Is he your first child? I know with my first I was in hospital for 3 nights, I did lose alot of blood and had lots of stitches due to ventouse, but I felt like I had been hit by a train and when I went home I dont think I went back out for a week!!!
Knowing what my inlaws are like if DS2 had arrived early and I had taken him he would have been passed from pillar to post with MIL clucking all over him as the proud grandmother, which I understand but their is a time and a place and a party when you have just given birth is not it:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies, 

Hope we're ok - I'm ok. Had what I can only describe as false labour yesterday....but yet again no baby yet so I think we're ok. I just sat on my ball and breathed my way through. 

My travel system didn't arrive!!!!!! :growlmad: I've called Mothercare this morning to see where it is and they can't find it so they will ring me back this afternoon after speaking to head office. I have a horrible feeling that they just couldn't find us yesterday (I'm literally middle of nowhere kind of thing! lol) but at least that way a neighbour hasn't pinched it!! 

I'm feeling a bit useless today.....I feel like I need to prepare for LO's arrival (yesterday didn't help lol) but I can't actually do anything as the nursery is still really full with furniture that I can't move, and I'm so tired as my mind is racing......wish I could just get it all sorted. Btw....does anyone know where I can get a stencil for jungle plants like bamboo....I've had a quick look but may end up finding some clip-art or something. I've got some stickers of elephants and giraffe's so I think that some plants would look nice. 
I'm off to catch up on the posts! Hugs to everyone who needs them! :hugs: xx


----------



## pootle33

Yes he is our first (not their first grandchild though). Another comment was made along the lines of "if I'm in hospital then OH can go to the party after visting hours" (NICE). I dont know why but I dont think my MIL likes me that much or doesnt like the fact that I'm more independent and stand on my own two feet more than her daughter. I just cant put my finger on it. For some reason she thought the due date was 29/09 - not that it would make much difference - we're either going to be late/in hospital/or new parents but I think she thought "oh well, the party is after your due date" so thats OK!!


----------



## eswift

Pootle ~ Try not to get yourself too worked up with the family thing... I get on fine with my MIL but SIL and family I can't stand... Really gets my back up, we've tired to be nice inviting kids to parties etc, trying to involve the whole family with meals and get to know them as we all live within 5 miles of each other... OH and I have been together almost 10 years and I still can't do right for doing wrong, where they're concerned... SIL always turns what I say around and spouts crap so MIL gets the wrong end of the stick... More so come Christmas as my other SIL lives in Manchester there's a run up there to be done... I offered one year to send all the stuff special delivery (as all the stuff was little, you know CD's etc) well SIL twisted it round that I was going to get MIL to pay for it to be sent... I wasn't... OH was working, no time off; I'm not sure where in Manchester to go (I've driven there 3 times, always with OH giving me directions) So, I then suggested as it was our turn to take the stuff, then I could meet BIL half way at the services... To which SIL twisted round to the fact I was being awkward and OH was just trying to get out of doing the trip! I was livid... In the end BIL met the other BIL in the services closer to us rather than the one half way and did so last year too... I don't get involved any more... Balls to the lot of them... This year I'm gonna push some noses out of joint this year over christmas any way, as I did last year too...

LOL not as if my nephew and nieces are small and believe in santa... Our kids are the youngest in the family... Most of them are over 15 now and they still do chrsitmas lists for everyone (even the adults!) My family stop buying for the adults when they have kids, and stop buying for the kids when they reach 18... Otherwise it gets silly... LOL

We've not got the money this year that we normally have, nor have we any fall back that we normally have. We're currently living not just month to month but also week to week due to OH now being paid weekly and not knowing what his wages are... Hence why my kids come first... They can all go swivel and I'm quite happy to tell them all where to go... OK that sounded quite bitter, I'm not; I love Christmas (my B'day on the 20th December too) But do strongly feel Christmas is for kids not adults...

Anway rant over... I promise... Just think...

Some people you can please some of the time, others none of the time; so you're best off pleasing yourself. Then at least someone's happy...

Sounds good to me... LOL


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift said:


> Pootle ~ Try not to get yourself too worked up with the family thing... I get on fine with my MIL but SIL and family I can't stand... Really gets my back up, we've tired to be nice inviting kids to parties etc, trying to involve the whole family with meals and get to know them as we all live within 5 miles of each other... OH and I have been together almost 10 years and I still can't do right for doing wrong, where they're concerned... SIL always turns what I say around and spouts crap so MIL gets the wrong end of the stick... More so come Christmas as my other SIL lives in Manchester there's a run up there to be done... I offered one year to send all the stuff special delivery (as all the stuff was little, you know CD's etc) well SIL twisted it round that I was going to get MIL to pay for it to be sent... I wasn't... OH was working, no time off; I'm not sure where in Manchester to go (I've driven there 3 times, always with OH giving me directions) So, I then suggested as it was our turn to take the stuff, then I could meet BIL half way at the services... To which SIL twisted round to the fact I was being awkward and OH was just trying to get out of doing the trip! I was livid... In the end BIL met the other BIL in the services closer to us rather than the one half way and did so last year too... I don't get involved any more... Balls to the lot of them... This year I'm gonna push some noses out of joint this year over christmas any way, as I did last year too...
> 
> LOL not as if my nephew and nieces are small and believe in santa... Our kids are the youngest in the family... Most of them are over 15 now and they still do chrsitmas lists for everyone (even the adults!) My family stop buying for the adults when they have kids, and stop buying for the kids when they reach 18... Otherwise it gets silly... LOL
> 
> We've not got the money this year that we normally have, nor have we any fall back that we normally have. We're currently living not just month to month but also week to week due to OH now being paid weekly and not knowing what his wages are... Hence why my kids come first... They can all go swivel and I'm quite happy to tell them all where to go... OK that sounded quite bitter, I'm not; I love Christmas (my B'day on the 20th December too) But do strongly feel Christmas is for kids not adults...
> 
> Anway rant over... I promise... Just think...
> 
> Some people you can please some of the time, others none of the time; so you're best off pleasing yourself. Then at least someone's happy...
> 
> Sounds good to me... LOL

Your a woman after my own heart hun:dohh:

Gotta look after you n yours:hugs:

Families ehh, if only we could pick them. Dont be bullied by them pootle and do what ever you think feels right on the day, they will get over it and if they dont its their loss:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

I really love going to my mum's at Christmas and if im not up to it this year she has said she'll bring the family and Christmas to us. OH's mum is great also. it was our first Christmas together last year and I loved seeing both our families. I think im very lucky as they are all pretty decent folks.


----------



## pootle33

thanks for all the advice guys! I think on this occasion for sure I will be doing what I feels right for me and LO and stuff anyone else.

Just back from MW, LO still 2/5ths!! and has been at 34, 36 and 38 week check!!! However he is also ROA Right Occiput Anterior and quote from one website :-

These anterior presentations (ROA and LOA) are normal and usually are the easiest way for the fetus to traverse the birth canal

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

MW reckons with pains I've had that could come so that when I am 40+2 there will be no need for next appt. I hope so..........................


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so so so mad!!

Midwife turned up at half 12.. to tell me she is not willng to do the sweep because in this county they dont do it till 41weeks! She then went on to moan about me being induced! So i know have to go to hospital tomorrow to have the sweep [i live in leicestershire the hospital im at is in warwickshire] and a blood test! not happy tbh. She doesnt feel to see which way baby is or even to see if hes engaged! she put heart beat thing on for like 5secs and then left. 

Also i think my waters might be leaking? my pants are really wet, and smell like water [?] and when i wipe down there i have a yellow watery discharge?


----------



## Kte

*Taylorsmummy *~ how annoying! Why does she waste your time like that! I would be so mad right now. I know its late on in the day but could you not get a new MW? 

My MW has still not appeared yet, I wish she would come. OH is getting cranky now. He normally has a nap in the afternoon due to his shifts but he is obviously putting it off, so is now getting a bit irritable. He also decided to do some DIY in the cellar (which we are convertng to a computer room and utility / storage room) and tired DIY sometimes makes him irratiable too. He just doesn't want to waste the afternoon but I can't cope with him being all cranky either. I am can't do anything as when I leave the room he starts making lots of noise which is making me worry that if I am in another room I will miss her at the door or miss a phone call or something :shrug: :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

its so annoying aint it kte! i might just wait till tomorrow, and hopefully i wont see midwife again till baby is here lol. She was just like "i dont understand why they want to induced YOU anyway" blah!! i really dreading blood test tomorrow! shall i cover my arms in emla cream?


----------



## aimee-lou

Just a quick note to say.....the Travel System has arrived!! It's in the biggest box I have ever seen! lol and I can't lift it - it's 18kg!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just the cot to arrive later this week/early next week (MIL is ordering it so not sure when to expect it!) and then we can get everything all sorted out! I'm so pleased......if I go into labour now, we can get baby home!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

:happydance: MW just been. Birth plan was fine, so happy, she just mentioed a few things that the birth centre do that I didn't know about and so only a few amendments.

She checked LO's position as I was worried thay had moved again but LO is still head down :happydance:


----------



## lindak

aimee-lou said:


> Just a quick note to say.....the Travel System has arrived!! It's in the biggest box I have ever seen! lol and I can't lift it - it's 18kg!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just the cot to arrive later this week/early next week (MIL is ordering it so not sure when to expect it!) and then we can get everything all sorted out! I'm so pleased......if I go into labour now, we can get baby home!!!! :happydance:

Yey .. Bet you are dying to take it from the box and play with it !! lol


----------



## aimee-lou

lindak said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to say.....the Travel System has arrived!! It's in the biggest box I have ever seen! lol and I can't lift it - it's 18kg!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just the cot to arrive later this week/early next week (MIL is ordering it so not sure when to expect it!) and then we can get everything all sorted out! I'm so pleased......if I go into labour now, we can get baby home!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yey .. Bet you are dying to take it from the box and play with it !! lolClick to expand...

I am but I've promised hubby that I wont, plus I don't actually think I can as it's too heavy lol. Just sat pricing up the stuff that we need to buy (been paid today! :happydance:) to keep myself occupied instead. Roll on 9pm when hubby gets home!! :thumbup:


----------



## lindak

aimee-lou said:


> lindak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to say.....the Travel System has arrived!! It's in the biggest box I have ever seen! lol and I can't lift it - it's 18kg!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just the cot to arrive later this week/early next week (MIL is ordering it so not sure when to expect it!) and then we can get everything all sorted out! I'm so pleased......if I go into labour now, we can get baby home!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yey .. Bet you are dying to take it from the box and play with it !! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am but I've promised hubby that I wont, plus I don't actually think I can as it's too heavy lol. Just sat pricing up the stuff that we need to buy (been paid today! :happydance:) to keep myself occupied instead. Roll on 9pm when hubby gets home!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Awww enjoy you will have great fun ! x


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ Sorry to hear your midwife appointment was a farse.. I'd have been peev'd too.

Kte ~ My midwife was late again... Even after she changed the time... Not to worry, not as if I was busy... Oooo it really niggles me...

Otherwise though my appointment went very well... As per normal she's buggered my dates up again... LOL told me I'd be 37 weeks on Thursday, which I'm not. I'll be 37 weeks on the 30th September... LOL Birthing kit should be being delivered either this weekend or maybe Monday/Tuesday next week... She didn't tell me I was fat! Always a bonus... She measured bump and said now't, so I'm assuming all's well.. Although she did let out a squeal when she felt to see if babe was engaged, Babe's is fully fully engaged... The only way is out... I felt a big relief when she said that... Explains why I feel as though I shattered and so uncomfy and struggling to walk... It's not all in my head... We also went though a birth plan... So I kinda feel as though things are nearly ready to go...

Hope everyone has had a good day... 

Aimee-Lou ~ Have fun this evening, playing...


----------



## djgirl1976

Ugh...get it out of me.
Hope all you girls are doing well. Just stopping by to say that I am totally over it. It is time and I want him to come out and entertain me and keep me busy. I am tired of keeping busy by trying to do things like balance, get up off the sofa, hold food down, choke down antacid tablets, and dress or undress myself. 
Seriously. When peanut butter on a dinner roll is giving me heartburn, something has got to give.
I went to the doctor Friday and he did a quick scan to check which way the baby was turned, because he wasn't totally sure and neither was I. The good news is, he is head down. Now I just have to wait it out for this week or early next week when they do their growth scan to see how big he has gotten. MIL keeps calling like there is going to be some sort of update. No, no update. Still pregnant. Still miserable. Still waiting. 
The Dr. said he would be able to induce at 39. That doesn't necessarily mean he will. I think I would be content to wait it out until he is cooked for 40, then induction will sound a little more appealing. That is, provided that I can hold out 2 and a half weeks being miserable. Not much time when compared to the last 9 months, though, so I bet I can hang in there. I can't believe we are all getting so close! It just blows my mind!


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: to DJgirl1976; sorry you're having a rough time of it. Hope LO hurries up & comes out soon for you...


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all well found some energy so hoovered the lounge and just been to the pharmacy to collect my prescription. Right just when did I start waddling and not walking????? :shrug:

Just spoke to mum and she thought my induction was next week, lol I wish :rofl: She said i'll never make another 4 weeks. I think she's just looking forward to being a granny!


----------



## aimee-lou

Maffie said:


> Afternoon all well found some energy so hoovered the lounge and just been to the pharmacy to collect my prescription. Right just when did I start waddling and not walking????? :shrug:
> 
> Just spoke to mum and she thought my induction was next week, lol I wish :rofl: She said i'll never make another 4 weeks. I think she's just looking forward to being a granny!

My Mum is the same Maffie! She keeps calling asking if there's been 'any change'.....I keep threatening to give her daily updates of my constipation if she doesn't pack it in! :haha: 

Oh and I've noticed that I no longer walk anywhere but waddle...I had to go and let the delivery man in earlier and attempted to run....bad idea as I could feel baby boucing on 'balloon' of waters......not pleasant and I thought I had done damage lol. :dohh:


----------



## Neon

*Maffie* - Hope you're feeling better. My feet go down slightly when raised above heart but I can't get anything done then!! I can't seem to sit still for 5 mins and in work could hardly sit on laptop with feet up :D! So I do try to raise them but atm I'm just putting up with it.. MW booked me in for a couple of weeks time but asked if I could come in this Friday for a check up (and to hear bubs :winkwink:) - just in case..

Congrats *jlosomerset *on 38 weeks - hope you're feeling better

*Chaos *- I have the huge plastic bar but there is no space left! And this indentation is weird. I can't believe you are a single figure! Loving the cat pic :)

*xTaylorsMummy* - I'm having similar TMI discharges and going through Bodyforms every loo visit.

*djgirl1976* - sorry you're struggling. Totally sympathise with the heartburn - can't eat anything without having to follow with 3 Rennies - although not on the same level as you I'm sure. Just a couple more weeks now hun.. :hugs:

Well - I cannot stop shopping for bargains. Spent 3 hours cleaning the house this morning and then went shopping all afternoon. Now on Ebay which I have banned myself from but I can't stop!!! Argh! Sterilised all my bottles earlier and if I had bubs now then I'm quite happy to bring him/her home as it looks much clearer now of clutter. I have piles of junk to take for recycling, ebay etc but not sure what to do with the different piles! Ah well. Sure we'll get there. This is one of the cutest things I've purchased (on Ebay) saw them in Wilki's here: https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Pre-School-Toys/Fisher-Price-Touch+Cuddle-Hedgehog/invt/0267866

In case anyone is struggling with sleep - I was really getting hecked off with lack of - waking up every hour/ tossing and turning/ not sleeping at all until I discovered _Horlicks Light_. Don't get me wrong it's totally vile :wacko: (if you like warm weetabix then this is the drink for you!) - I have to pinch my nose to drink it *but*, I have had 2 good nights sleep waking both nights around half 4 and then quarter to eight this morning!!! OMG what a llie in to my usual fumbling around and having to get up at ridiculous hour. 

Right back to Ebay :laugh2:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

do you think it would be okay to use the steraliser i used for my daughter?


----------



## Neon

xTaylorsMummy said:


> do you think it would be okay to use the steraliser i used for my daughter?

Yes I'm sure. 
I bought a second hand one on Ebay and am using that... I often think of medieval times and how babies survived then!!! We're all so careful and sterile these days...

Sorry for all the Ebay talk. I just caught myself humming this: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYokLWfqbaU&feature=related


----------



## Kte

Evenign all,

*Neon *~ totally agree with how vile horlicks is! I don't think I could stomache it. In first tri all I could drink was ovaltine and horlicks. Ugh to horlicks now lol, it just got all horrid and clumpy at the bottom. I may bring back out the ovaltine and see if that helps my slumber! Thanks for the tip anywhoo.


Forgot to add earlier that I got told today if LO goes over then I get a sweep then if that doesn't work its induction time. She gave me the option of the sweep and I said, yeah but I heard it hurts :blush: I bet she thought I was mad lol ~ she said yes it will be uncomfortable but it's more like a smear and much better than the pain you get with an induction!! :haha: Didn't think of it like that :dohh: There I was saying I am afraid of the sweep yet I don't want a epidural during labour :wacko:


Just waiting for the washer to finish then I can go to bed!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Just got home today it was really hard to leave my baby boy behind but hopefully wont be for long, he is improving everyday and is now breathing on his own. Hope everyone is ok and bumps not long to go for you all now :hugs: xx


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: so glad you're okay Mumof42009! And great to hear that Adi is doing well. :) How long do they think he'll be in the hospital for?


----------



## Maffie

Welcome home mumof4 hope Adi keeps doing well and is home as soon as possible.


----------



## Mumof42009

florabean1981 said:


> :hugs: so glad you're okay Mumof42009! And great to hear that Adi is doing well. :) How long do they think he'll be in the hospital for?

Thanks hun, im not sure they dont like to say but i think he will be home in another week or so. It was a shock when he ended up on nicu but i knew there was a chance.:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Mumof42009 said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so glad you're okay Mumof42009! And great to hear that Adi is doing well. :) How long do they think he'll be in the hospital for?
> 
> Thanks hun, im not sure they dont like to say but i think he will be home in another week or so. It was a shock when he ended up on nicu but i knew there was a chance.:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, well anothyer week or so aint too bad in th3e grand scheme of things, although I bet you & the girls are dying for him to be home with you, safe & sound. He looks precious in the pic; and so much hair already! Bless him. I hope you're recovering well. Are the girls very proud to be big sisters to Adi? Take it easy. x


----------



## dom85

aimee-lou said:


> Just a quick note to say.....the Travel System has arrived!! It's in the biggest box I have ever seen! lol and I can't lift it - it's 18kg!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just the cot to arrive later this week/early next week (MIL is ordering it so not sure when to expect it!) and then we can get everything all sorted out! I'm so pleased......if I go into labour now, we can get baby home!!!! :happydance:

Cool! Mine arrived today as well, hope it's not as heavy to push as the box is!

Have most people got theirs at home now? My Mum is superstitious and doesn't want me to have it in the house, which is why I didn't get t delivered until now but I'm being induced within the next two weeks so didn't want to wait too long. Now I'm worried about this superstitious thing, even though I'm not superstitious!


----------



## florabean1981

I've got mine in my house. I only unpacked it though about 10 days ago, because I felt a bit paranoid, but I figured I needed to see if all the bits were there & whether I can actually work it all & stuff, plus OH wanted to practice putting the carseat in & out of the car. I've made the moses basket & cot bed now too & all the clothes are washed, ironed & put in size order in the chest of drawers. I haven't opened anything else though, it's all still in boxes & in the underbed drawer. Dont wanna tempt fate too much!!! Have packed mine & baby's hospital bags now & have almost finished writing my birth plan, so I'm feeling pretty prepared now at least, so if LO does decide to come early, i know what I'm doing.... That being said, I am 99% sure he's gonna be late.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv had pram here for about 6weeks, in nursery. Used it twice lol couldnt help it then begged OH to put it upstairs because was using it too much =[



Me and OH just been messing about, and he said my boobs smell werid?! i had a shower this afternoon lol. could this be milk? im not leaking or owt lol


----------



## dom85

florabean1981 said:


> I've got mine in my house. I only unpacked it though about 10 days ago, because I felt a bit paranoid, but I figured I needed to see if all the bits were there & whether I can actually work it all & stuff, plus OH wanted to practice putting the carseat in & out of the car. I've made the moses basket & cot bed now too & all the clothes are washed, ironed & put in size order in the chest of drawers. I haven't opened anything else though, it's all still in boxes & in the underbed drawer. Dont wanna tempt fate too much!!! Have packed mine & baby's hospital bags now & have almost finished writing my birth plan, so I'm feeling pretty prepared now at least, so if LO does decide to come early, i know what I'm doing.... That being said, I am 99% sure he's gonna be late.

Haha, since I posted I unpacked it :blush: like you said, need to make sure it's got all the bits. I couldn't get it back in the box though with all the packing so Mum's going to know I opened it :dohh:

Why is it just the pram thing that makes me paranoid? I've washed all the clothes and made the Moses basket and cot as well and that doesn't bother me, I wanted to make sure it was all prepared.

Better go and dispose of the evidence, and see if I can find something to eat that wont put my sugar level over the edge, I just want to eat everything at the moment!


----------



## florabean1981

Ok, so it's now midnight, which means it's now 23rd sept officially. So.... I am now 28 years old today! :)
This time back in 1981, my mum was starting to go into labour with me & 3 1/2 hrs late, out I popped. Whilst I hope for a super speedy labour like that too, if my LO dares to make an appearance over the next 24 hrs, I will not be impressed :rofl: 16 days to go till EDD. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Happy birthday florabean! 

I think we should do what Jamie-Lee Curtis does to her Mum when it's her birthday...she calls her up at the time she was born shouting 'Push Janet' down the phone! If it wasn't such an unearthly hour, I'm sure they'd find it funny (I was born at 11.58pm!! lol)

Well after much swearing, wailing and gnashing of teeth by hubby we have established that the pram is brilliant, fits in the car....just! :blush:.....and is the most annoying piece of equipment ever to enter the house! lol. Hubby took to it straght after coming home at 9 and we sat down to tea after he gave up trying to assemble the pram section at 9.50 lol. It's rather large but came with a load of bits I wasn't expecting, like cosy toes and a rain cover! :happydance: Hadn't noticed these on the spec and had fully expected to have to go and buy them at some point! The whole downstairs now has that smell of 'new' though lol. 

I'm still up at 2am...not been sleeping well this last couple of nights - and I have the solicitors tomorrow! :dohh: - so I decided to come downstairs and have a play about on the internet. I've been writing a 'wish list' of everything we need - you know how when youre going from one paycheck to the next you forget things like, yes you do need new towels every now and again! lol. I've sat and priced it all up on Argos (I'm not greedy, unlike hubby who I'm sure would like Viners Cutlery and Christy towels lol) - still comes to something extortionate but at least it's all written down and I can start to save once LO is all taken care of. 

I've also started my Christmas shopping list - will be going to the shops tomorrow to pick up some foody stuff so will aim to start the shopping tomorrow too as some of the shops in town have some lovely infant toys like stacking cups and stuff. Not going to go overboard as they wont remember this christmas, and main pressie is going to be a jumperoo, but santa has to bring something! lol :thumbup:

Anyway girls, I really had ought to try to get some shut eye as I'm supposed to be getting up with hubby in the morning so that I can have the car....means a 5.30 am start....hardly worth going to bed. May just curl up on the sofa instead. :dohh:

Will be back on tomorrow afternoon.....going to put new tyres on the car tomorrow - going to be an expensive couple of days as it's going into the bodyshop to have the bumper repaired from the shunt too on Thursday! 

Still........as it's past midnight I'm going to shout.....

:happydance::happydance:36 weeks today! :happydance::happydance:

Only one more week to get all this stuff done and dusted.....I'm off to go and sort out baby's bag! I know it's 2am but it makes me feel better lol. 

Night night girls xx


----------



## aimee-lou

dom85 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to say.....the Travel System has arrived!! It's in the biggest box I have ever seen! lol and I can't lift it - it's 18kg!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just the cot to arrive later this week/early next week (MIL is ordering it so not sure when to expect it!) and then we can get everything all sorted out! I'm so pleased......if I go into labour now, we can get baby home!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Cool! Mine arrived today as well, hope it's not as heavy to push as the box is!
> 
> Have most people got theirs at home now? My Mum is superstitious and doesn't want me to have it in the house, which is why I didn't get t delivered until now but I'm being induced within the next two weeks so didn't want to wait too long. Now I'm worried about this superstitious thing, even though I'm not superstitious!Click to expand...


The box itself was really heavy, then there was hoods and cosy toes and changing bags and packaging all over. It's still heavy but I can lit it no worries. 

I'm not superstitious as a rule but I'm at a point now where I just keep thinking that I NEED to get everything sorted out, so I'm not too bothered. 

Also, forgot to add....our cot may arrive tomorrow. MIL ordered it on Sunday online so it could arrive tomorrow or Thursday and we're out all day both days. :dohh: Looks like the neighbour will have to hang on to that for me lol...bless her she's already offered to check on the dog and fish and we're to pop a note through the door if we leave in the middle of the night! lol:thumbup:

Right, it's half past 3, I've to be up in 2 hours. Should I go back to bed, or just put my head down on the sofa? Hmmmm...thinking bed purely becuase I've seen 3 of the biggest hairiest spiders in the living room tonight and they might come and get me!! Good news is I think I am over my whole paralysing phobia of daddy-long-legs. They used to really freak me out, shakes, cold sweats etc, but I was just sorting out the washing and one landed right by my hand and I just swatted it away! Go me!! :happydance:

Night ladies xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Happy Birthday Flora :cake:

Well I managed to clean the living room, hoover and got on my hands and knees to scrub the floor. I will convince this baby to come! OH looked shocked when he saw the lounge and promptly told me off.

I treated us to Dominos pizza last night as we were both tired. I seem to be getting up earlier everyday, this baby does like to squirm about in the early hours. :dohh:


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Maffie ~ I hear you loud and clear on the early morning front... Had breakie already, not even worth going back to bed yet as DS will be up in half an hour to get himself ready for school... I may just veg on the sofa until then...

Aimee-Lou & Dom85 ~ Sounds like christmas is coming early for both of you... LOL All the boxes, and parcels arriving... So exciting now isn't it? I made up the swinging moses basket yesterday morning, sorted the livingroom so there's enough space for it without having to move too much about... Midwife loved it, DS has even put on it a heart decoration I brought for LO's room... (It says love in the middle, he decided that's where it should stay as then Babe will know it's loved) Aww bless him...

Florabean ~ Happy Birthday Love!!! Hope you have a lovely day, enjoy being spoilt... Well, ok try to rest a little...

Right I'm gonna veg for a while... catch you all later xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Yes it is a bit like christmas at the moment! (Yes I'm up! I went to bed at 4, alarm went off at 5.20, I hadn't slept! I tried to sleep a little more but it didn't happen. Then said to hubby that I really don't feel up to going to the solicitors today so I've been told to cancel the appointment, accept the offer (FX it's still standing! :shrug:) and then plan the shopping spree! lol)

I also planned the ways in which the furniture will be arranged in the nursery and in the front room (having a move around in order to fit in cots, moses baskets, toy boxes, christmas trees! lol) 

I've packed baby's hospital bag...only thing that's missing is a couple of cartons of SMA but everything else is in the bag. It all needs tipping out and washing dohh:) but I feel better that it's literally that....tip it out, wash, dry, re-pack lol. 

eswift - it sounds like you're trying some high pressure tactics to get bubs to make an appearance. Careful you don't over-do it! I've got my checkup tomorrow and 1 week today, bubs can come anytime they want as far as I'm concerned. 17 days until Operation Evacuation starts....wow that's close! lol

G'morning everyone! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all

Mumof4: WOW what a stunner he is.. congrats xx I hope he is home with you soon xx

Well girls Sienna and i have done it....

37 weeks today.. We are full term

I cant believe in 16 days she will be here :cloud9: I actually finished my hospital bag yesterday so we are ready to rock & roll now... 

I hope everyone is ok.. have a good preggo wednesday girls :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations to both of you baby.love!!! Can't wait to reach that stage next week! And on packing the hospital bag......you must be over the moon! :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Aimee & congrats to you on 36 weeks :hugs:

I am relieved about my bag as i have had pains on and off for a few days! all have eased off now but its good to know if anything starts we are ready x


----------



## Maffie

Congrats baby.love. It's strange I feel like birth is so far away but not IYKWIM. It's very strange.

I've not got my pram it's due in the first week of October. I cant wait to test drive it as I didnt get to try the particular model we purchased. I hope I like it.

I seem to have lots of pressure towards my bum today and dont need the loo.... I want all these little signs to just turn into labour!


----------



## craftymum

baby.love said:


> Morning all
> 
> Mumof4: WOW what a stunner he is.. congrats xx I hope he is home with you soon xx
> 
> Well girls Sienna and i have done it....
> 
> 37 weeks today.. We are full term
> 
> I cant believe in 16 days she will be here :cloud9: I actually finished my hospital bag yesterday so we are ready to rock & roll now...
> 
> I hope everyone is ok.. have a good preggo wednesday girls :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats it must feel great knowing you are meeting your lo soon, I'm 37 weeks tomorrow!!

I have to call Docs this afternoon for liver function test results - the itch has been driving me nuts, my feet are now white and chalky as I think I must've poured half a bottle of calamine lotion over them last night!

I think bubs has engaged a wee bit further as I could hardly get out of bed at all, I have been having pelvic pain but this was something else, really made me yell out so had to do the rolling over with legs together trick to get up - not as easy as it sounds! Just worried how I'm going to labour if I can't open my legs :wacko:

*Happy Birthday Flora 
* 

Hope everyone else has a great day, not much on the agenda for me, just another lazy day :hugs:


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone!

Well this morning I was wide awake at 4am and had to get up and have some weetabix!! Normally dont have a problem with sleeping - except for cramp and heartburn. Of course, I imagined it was a..............SIGN (ie spurt of energy). :haha:

Nothing happening though......:wacko:

This sign spotting is just like being back at the beginning again!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

pootle33 said:


> This sign spotting is just like being back at the beginning again!!!

Oh no....symptom spotting, knicker watch and all that jazz all over again! lol :dohh:


----------



## expecting09

WOOO 36 weeks today! The end is getting closer, suppose I better do my hospital bag today, everyone keeps on at me :blush:

I think Kacie is finally making her way head down, I'm pretty sure I felt her kicking up in my ribs this morning :shrug: Fingers crossed!!


----------



## baby.love

Flora

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/hb_bb.jpg

Enjoy your day hunni xxxx​


----------



## lindak

Flora _ Happy bday xxx 

Congrats to all celebrating milestones today.

Yes the symptom spotting has officially took over ! I am obsessed with gettint baby out or even engaged.

Hope you all have a nice day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Grrr just wrote a long post and then copied and pasted some work stuff and lost it all!

:haha:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

*Aimee.lou* ~ congrats on 36 weeks :thumbup: Hope you can manage to get some rest today! OMG also, you reminded me I haven't organised mog and fish sitters if needs be!! 

*Florabean* ~ *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* ~ :cake: Hope you have a great day :flower:

*expecting09* ~ congrats on 36 weeks too :thumbup:

*baby.love* ~ Congrats on 37 weeks! :thumbup:

*mumof4* ~ Glad to hear for you, congratualtions and I hope you get to take Adi home soon :flower:


I get to make the moses basket up tonight, well depending what time we get back from the hospital tour. Sooo excited to finally see where we will be going! 

It has taken ages to wash things as the washer has been on the blink so that's the next fun purchase. The TV is on its way out too :dohh: Typical! 

I get to celebrate too today ~ *LAST BOX!!!!!!!!*:happydance:

Enjoy your day all x


----------



## bonfloss

Hi folks

Not been on for ages as we sold desktop to create room in nursery. Felt lost not getting on here but up and running with laptop now thankfully.

Congrats to everyone who has went early and to everyone reaching milestones. 

I have to go for scan on Friday as midwife was not sure on Monday if bubs is breech! Really hope she was mistaken. Pelvis pain is hellish just now and hardly even managing to walk the dog, poor OH phoning me from work every hour to make sure nothing has happened yet :)

xxxx


----------



## sam76

Congrats Babylove!!! its such a fab feeling!!! Not long now!!
Hope everyone else is ok, and having a nice day xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo_79

Woo hoo 37 weeks today :happydance:

Been to see consultant this morning and she agreed to induction!!!
So im all booked in to be induced 2nd october which is only next week - am scared but excited.


----------



## Kte

bonfloss said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Not been on for ages as we sold desktop to create room in nursery. Felt lost not getting on here but up and running with laptop now thankfully.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has went early and to everyone reaching milestones.
> 
> I have to go for scan on Friday as midwife was not sure on Monday if bubs is breech! Really hope she was mistaken. Pelvis pain is hellish just now and hardly even managing to walk the dog, poor OH phoning me from work every hour to make sure nothing has happened yet :)
> 
> xxxx

I'm sure she must be mistaken :hugs: With the pelvis pain is just seems wrong LO is breech. Lets hope, even if they were then, that they have spun round :flower:



jo_79 said:


> Woo hoo 37 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Been to see consultant this morning and she agreed to induction!!!
> So im all booked in to be induced 2nd october which is only next week - am scared but excited.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies

Congrats to all those hitting milestones today......

Jo: fab news about the induction xxx

Well i have been down the park with Ethan & my OH and my pelvis is now suffering .. it feels mega heavy now so i am hoping it means Sienna has dropped some more.

Ethan loved collecting conkers & feeding the ducks bless him..

Here he is showing off one of his conkers



and here he is with me & Sienna bump :cloud9:



Right i need some food as i am starving now :) Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## Maffie

Congrats to all reaching another week, and last boxes...ooooh I cant wait. My birthing ball came today so had a little bounce, not sure if its blown up enough :shrug: so will get oh's opinion tonight.


----------



## soontobemom

hi ladies
i am new, due our 1st baby on 28th October, can i join?
hope ye are all well


----------



## Kte

soontobemom said:


> hi ladies
> i am new, due our 1st baby on 28th October, can i join?
> hope ye are all well

:wave: hello soontobemom ~ the more the merrier! :hugs:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Hello Girlies And Bumps!!

Hope Everyone Is Good!

Congrats To All Reaching Milestones..

Hugs To Everyone Who Needs/Wants Them!!



I'm Wondering When Operation Eviction Is Allowed To Start.. Personally, I Haven't Enjoyed This Pregnancy, I've Enjoyed the Part Of The Scans And Feeling The Baby Move, But I've Just Been Really Down For The Majority Of It, And Just Want Baby Here Now... So Wanna Know When It Can Start And What I Need To Help, I've Heard About RLT But I Dunno What It Is Or When To Use It..

How Often Are You All Having MW Appointments... I Went To My MW Last When I Was 32 Weeks, But Im Not Going Now Until Wednesday, Where I'll Be 36+5.. Seems Strange To Me??

x
x
x


----------



## craftymum

I am so annoyed I was told to ring my GP for my liver function test results today between 2 and 3 but the surgery is closed this afternoon for some reason and there is noone answering the phones or anything so looks like I have to wait until tomorrow to find out now! Thank God I have a hospital appointment on Friday morning.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya all been hospital for sweep and blood test! 

Blood test was fine, she was lovely lol. Then the sweep...

Im 2cm dilated already and dexter is very head down lol she doesnt think il make it to monday [but i hope i do!] she was shocked as i delivered at 42weeks with dd! Been having little pains but nowt major, no plug loss or owt?... just want to wait till sat till i go into labour hopefully!


----------



## sam76

Thats fab news xtaylors Mum, i bet your made up, did you have a sweep? im having one on Tuesday, was it bad??? Heard good & bad reviews, well i hope your little one comes soon too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

Afternoon All...

Well I hope you're all well... Ended up having to get OH to take me to the hospital today, thought my waters had broken (Which thankfully they haven't) But OH was relieved to finally get to bed, which he managed about 3pm... The hospital took a swab, as they think I may have an infection... As I was there they did an internal...

Good News is my cervix is still closed, however babe is very very very low down. Doesn't think I'll make it to my due date anyway, and must get checked out with each and every concern... LOL Although said I need to argue more with the local hospital rather than travelling all the way to the larger one... LMAO I tried to argue today, just wouldn't see me...

OH was laughing on the way there as he agrees we should start with evicting babe next week... Although he did wonder if babe is getting paranoid about not being wanted...


----------



## helz81

Welcome Soontobemom, due date buddy!! :thumbup::happydance:

Congratulations to everyone reaching 36/37 weeks today!!!

*35 weeks today for me!*:baby: I just can't wait for us all to start popping!!! So exciting!! 2weeks untill I serve Ethan his notice on my womb!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLORA :flower: hope you get spoilt today xx

Somebody said they felt pressure in the bum region? Yeah, me too, not so much today but the other day all day it felt as though I needed to go for a huuuuuge poo, but I didn't need to! Braxtons coming stronger and more frequent now (had me up in the night again!) Hoping these are signs that I won't go over due.

Still to do:

Pack a 'just incase' bag
Wash baby clothes and blankets (again)
Sterilise breast pump, bottles ect..
Prob loads more,just can't think of it right now!

Still to buy:

Cot bed sheets
Tens machine
Birth ball


----------



## keerthy

Hello ladies,

Happy birthday Florabean! :hugs: 

Congrats on all reaching milestones.... yay!!!! 

Taylorsmum ~ good luck!!!!! hope ur LO comes soon! :hugs: 

Well, had been for a presentation scan yday.... as my MW was not sure if LO was breech or Ceph. 
The sonographer was lovely.... she commented " ... hmm... there are limbs everywhere! baby doing a star jump inside! "  

well everything fine... baby is head down and 3/5th engaged....... 

feeling loads of pressure down there since yday..... peeing loads... woke up 4 times last night to pee!!! kinda annoying.... Grrr!!!!! But best part is am able to sleep well without any breathlessness and less pillows under me! *phew* 

My tummy has dropped so low now.... that anyone can make out!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I am feeling very very tired and sleepy the whole day.....


----------



## soontobemom

helz81 it is great to have a due date buddy, would love to know what we are having but i have only had 1 scan at 17 weeks and babs was not in a co-operating mood!!!


----------



## znwinnie

Hello Ladies,

Haven't been on for a while as OH had broken my laptop. Finally got him to fix it the other day (he got a disc from his dad and it took 10 mins, I've had no laptop for a month :growlmad:) so am back online:happydance:

Hope everyone is well, can't believe how close we all are now!

I came off on maternity leave last week, have been nesting like mad. 
Hoping it's a sign I won't have much longer to wait, although I've still got a few bits and pieces to get.

Good luck and congratulations on all inductions/ milestones :hugs:


----------



## colsy

Anybody else now on five - yes, FIVE! - wees a night? The good thing is that I have now learned to go back to sleep after each one - good job really, otherwise I'd get zero zeds!

I am now on unofficial mat leave, which feels rather fabby dabby do. Officially it starts next Weds, but I managed to finish my two big projects ahead of schedule, leaving me with an extra week off. It's times like this when I defo couldn't dream of doing anything but be self-employed. Really looking forward to doing my to-do list tomorrow and starting on my jobs.

Saw MW yesterday to discuss birth plan. Baby now 3/5 engaged and cephalic. Seems to be moving constantly - kept me awake for a bit last night with the hiccups from hell 

Time for a spot of yoga/relaxation now, and then it's pub quiz.

xx


----------



## Maffie

Helz ive just ordered the elle tens machine, expensive but looks good and everyone seems to rave over it. Just had an email to say it's been despatched due here Friday, replacement cot bits due here tomorrow, so im ready!!! Did you hear sproglet, I'M READY!!!!!!

On a weird plus note I seem to be full of energy this afternoon, not had this much energy since before I was pregnant.


----------



## florabean1981

just wanted to say thanks for all the birthday messages. :)

Had a quiet day (OH was working away last night & didn't gt back till late this eve) but got a parcel off one of my uni friends with a nice kimono style silk dessing gown (blak pink) & a load of jasper conran baby gros, so hat was cool, then got a massive bouquet of flowers & some chocs that OH sent too, so that made me all happy. Went to my sister's & picked my nephew up from school, then went to Nandos for a meal wigth my bro, sis & 2 nephews.... then my OH turns up too, as he finished his day a lil early, so that was the best surprise :)

Got tons of cards, a bit of money, a 19" flat screen TV, an i-pod & i-pod speakers, a red & silver necklace & earrings set, flowers, chocolates... My mum called me from Paris & said she was having a great birthday there too, so all in all a good day.

OH has managed to swing tomorrow off work, then he's working straight through till whenever he gets a call from me to say I'm in labour, lol. I really cannot wait to get this baby out now as I feel almost crippled by my sciatica, back pain (always my left side?), trapped wind, constipation & period style cramping. I've been bouncing & swaying away on my gym ball like nobody's business hoping it'll start something off, but no luck yet. Roll on monday when I see my MW again & can ask her for a sweep.

anyway, night night. :sleep:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Hope all have had a great night... LOL yet again, I'm up at stupid O'clock for breakie... I've a gut feeling that babe's gonna want feeding at this time when it arrives too... Guess I must have been really wicked...

I had a lovely chat through facebook, with my sister & DS... It had been a while since she's emailed let alone chatted... She's back home in just over 2 months... Awww bless, she's excited... (She's due home half way between her B'day and mine, so it'll be something to look forward too....)

OH was up about 9pm, last night... He was ok, rather groggy; I suppose that's to be expected considering he normall gets up about 6ish... Hopefully, he'll be able to get to bed earlier...

I'm thinking after the discomfort and how tight my bump feels, I too am going to have to start bouncing about on the ball; OH is more than happy to start 'baby move out' next week. I'm struggling to move not just up and out of bed, but also around the house now etc... Guess this is the whole melon betwen your legs situation... From my prospective it's no fun... The hip thing has returned again (started having paracetamols again) According to MW this is because babe is so far down and keeps moving back to back with me... (DS was like that until labour all them years ago... OH just laughed when MW told us yesterday...)

Right I'm off back to bed for a couple of hours, TV at stupid O'clock really is crap... See if I can catch some zzz's instead...


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

For a moment there I actually felt that, despite the usual getting up and peeing all the time, I had slept for once! Well, that was until I reached work and now I just feel like the bags under my eyes have appeared again!

We had the hospital tour last night, it lasted about an hour. We saw the Delivery Ward and the Birth Centre (OH and I are booked into the Birth Centre). Both were lovely. I thought it would be a bit more busy / hectic than what it was lol! :haha:

30 days / 1 months to go :yipee: :wohoo: lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte - I hear ya! I slept last night too! Hubby also left me in bed as the car had to go in for it's repairs at 8.30 this morning. It's just occurred to me that my notes are in the car.....I hope he remembers to take them out and bring them back in the courtesy car. 

We have our pre-birth 36 week check today at Jubilee. Hopefully the bloods etc will come back ok and we can carry on with the plan. It's like taking your exams at school! I'm so nervous! 

Anyhoo, best go call hubby and check he's got them or we may be going to Hull via York this morning!! lol :dohh:

Have a good day girls...will update this afternoon when we're back.


----------



## sam76

:thumbup:
*39 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!* cant believe it!!!
Im over the moon i really am xxxxxxxxxxx :baby:
wont be long now ladies


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Flora - Sounds like you had a lovely bday and wow you got lots of lovely pressies ! 

I slept ok last night I am still getting those pains in my lower back and abdomen ! I had a dream last night that I had baby and for the first time he was a tiny baby not a 6 month old size with old man head lol ... It was a lovely dream then woke up and realised I was still pregnant :cry:

Hope you have a lovely day xxxxxxxx


----------



## dom85

Glad you had a lovely birthday Flora, and you got some fab pressies.

Well I've got an afternoon of fun at the hospital today, have the diabetic clinic at 2pm, anaesthatist at 2:30 and the consultant at 3:10. They all run late though so I'm guessing I won't be out til about 5 :(

My consultant is giving me my date for induction today though!!!!! Wohoo, can't wait.


----------



## Kte

*NEWS ABOUT BONFLOSS*​

I hope she doesn't mind :blush:

Just thought I would let you all know ~ Bonfloss is in labour!! (Her LO was due same day as mine on 24th Oct) so her LO wants to come a month early!!! 

Lets hope everything goes well for her :thumbup:

Good luck and congrats Bonfloss! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Congrats on 39 weeks Sam, so cant wait to get there, although im trying to evict before that :rofl:

OH has work then out on a do with work then back in for a release tonight so wont see him till the early hours. Going to really miss him.

I seem to have a sore hip this morning I must of slept funny.


----------



## Chaos

urgh. 4am :sleep::sleep::sleep::coffee::coffee:

Still not awake enough to write much, but Congrats Bonfloss!!! :)

On the plus side, *39 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!* :happydance:7 fricking days, people!

I'm off on a wagon ride around a zoo today, hopefully the bumps will encourage lil Miss Autumn lol. I have a feeling she's gonna be in until next Thursday at least.


----------



## Maffie

Congrats Chaos :happydance:

Good luck bonfloss...oooooooh im so excited for all these babies :wohoo:


----------



## sam76

Goodluck Bonfloss xxx Thinking of u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

good luck bonfloss!!


Iv had nothing since the sweep yesterday [thank god keeping legs crossed till atleast saturday lol]. No mucus plug, waters ect lol have had abit of stomach ache but nowt major lol. Hoping when i get to hospital on monday im like 3-4cm lol


----------



## lindak

Congrats bonfloss........

Oh my god Chaos your last couple of week have flown in .. well they have to me and I feel like I am dragging lol ... Fingers crossed those bumps get things moving for ya x


----------



## bailey4eva

lindak - I had the same this morning, the dream!! LO had been born and i woke up and he wasnt next to me, OH had left him in his travelcot downstairs (dont even have one of these yet), and he was all curled up asleep and I picked him up awwwwwwwwwww and then my fone rang and woke me up n I was really annoyed haha xxx


----------



## lindak

bailey4eva said:


> lindak - I had the same this morning, the dream!! LO had been born and i woke up and he wasnt next to me, OH had left him in his travelcot downstairs (dont even have one of these yet), and he was all curled up asleep and I picked him up awwwwwwwwwww and then my fone rang and woke me up n I was really annoyed haha xxx


I know its horrible when you wake up isnt it !! But we will have out LO's in our arms soon x


----------



## eswift

Afternoon Ladies...

Chaos ~ fingers the bumpy trip will get things moving LOL... So close yet so far...

Bonfloss ~ Good Luck girl... Hope all goes well...

Aimee-Lou ~ Hope all goes well this afternoon...

LindaK ~ I'd like to sleep long enough to have a dream... LOL I'd like enough sleep to feel the benefit after waking up...

OH came home with the car full of kitchen units again... Doesn't look as though we'll need to buy any more... I'm well chuffed... Hmmm question is where to store them??? LOL probably in the livingroom when the lino's fitted and back to the kitchen diner once the glue's dry... Still so much to do, and so little time... Poor OH is doing 12 hour shifts, working all weekend on the house and sleeping when he can during the day...

DS and I are off for a walk around the secondary school tonight, should be interesting if nothing else...

Right have a good afternoon, and hope all your appointments go well... I'm off to go bounce on my ball... Maybe a nap later... Have fun...


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Good Luck Bonfloss!!

Hope Everything Goes Well For You And Baby!!

:) :)

xx


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Thanks for all your messages to Bonfloss, I have let her know you are all wishing her well. I will keep you updated if I hear any more news.

:hugs: x


----------



## Anababe

Hey :wave:

Not been in here a while, i keep forgetting to post :blush::dohh:

Bonfloss - Good luck hun, hope all goes well!!

Chaos - wow 39 weeks already! Cant believe you only have a week left :D FX'd the trip gets things moving!

Eswift - ooh you have reminded me about birthing ball.... i need to get one! haha been meaning to buy one for weeks, my memory is terrible :lol: Bless your OH working so hard! Will be worth it when its all finished and bubs is here :hugs:


Cant believe how close we are now.. im 37 weeks on sun :yipee: Cant wait to meet Logan! Ive been having lots of dreams about labour last week or so.. ill be doing my best to get him out come Sunday :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well im still full of energy so i've made the changing unit. i'm not so hot and sweaty. Will have to find something for lunch in a minute. Baby has been quieter today, but still kicking. i think he doesn't agree with my activity levels :rofl: Gave me a right good boot when I just sat down.

Hmmmm need lunch but dont know what to have :shrug:


----------



## colsy

I thought baby was making an early appearance last night while I sat at the bar (drinking bitter lemon, I should add!) doing the pub quiz. Baby didn't stop kicking for about two hours, and then suddenly I got this really sharp pains - and I mean pains, not just discomfort - in my pelvis. It didn't feel anything like what I imagine labour might feel like, but I tell you it was so painful that I suddenly gripped hold of the bar and couldn't move for a few minutes. The poor bar lady was most concerned about me. Meanwhile, OH looked a bit worried cos he'd had three pints and therefore wouldn't be able to drive anywhere! The pains subsided a bit, but you know they hung on in there somewhat, so I still felt very odd once the quiz finished and we walked home.

I am guessing it was baby's head engaging a bit more and kind of pushing the pelvic bones apart. Does that sound right to anybody who knows about these things?

Today, baby is wriggle-tastic again (I suppose it's pretty uncomfortable once its head gets stuck in my pelvis, poor creature), and I feel a bit "funny" but not in pain. Keep feeling a bit nauseous, and getting the occasional period-type pain.

Any thoughts, anybody?

Oh my, is this all because one of the pub regulars last night said "There's no way you've got three and a half weeks to go. I am absolutely convinced we'll be seeing baby before then"?!

And still got quite a bit to do - and "me time" to make the most of - so actually I'd defo rather baby hung on in there for a little bit longer.


----------



## helz81

Hope everything goes well for Bonfloss- wasn't she due to go for a scan on Friday cos her midwife thought baby might be breech??!
Hope everyone else is good,not much time just now,be back later xxx


----------



## Kte

helz81 said:


> Hope everything goes well for Bonfloss- wasn't she due to go for a scan on Friday cos her midwife thought baby might be breech??!
> Hope everyone else is good,not much time just now,be back later xxx

Yeah she was, I'm hoping that wasn't the case as she said that she was 6cm this morning, I am guessing they wouldn't let her give birth naturally if her LO was still breech :shrug: I have sent her a few messages but obvously don't want to pester her too much due to her being a tad occupied!


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, ladies. Hope that you are all doing well :) . Big congrats to those reaching milestones today! I'm 36 weeks tomorrow:happydance: Seems like my pregnancy has flown in!

Yesterday i had the most unbelievable bout of pregnancy fuzzy brain to date. First off i had a physio appointment to see about my SPD. I turned up in my joggers ready for some moving around and was promtly told to strip down to my undies:wacko:! I really should have seen this coming but you know how it goes, brain just glosses over and it doesn't even cross your mind. Anyhoo, i'm standing red faced in some grey Bridget Jones's and a white bra. I sheepishly apologised for my mismatched and highly un-attractive underwear and the physio (such a sweet lady) just said, "oh don't worry about that at all. It's all about the comfort. You should see some of the sights i see in here!" Made me smile :)
Anyway, my friend decided to build the baby's cot for me whilst i was at physio. She called me and said that Babies R Us had screwed up and sent us a cot side that didn't match. So mum and i got back to the house, called the store and took the cot side back in to change it. It was only then that i realised we had been sold the wrong cot!!! Obviously i was upset. We tried to explain to the sales assistant who was so belligerant with no people skills at all. He just kept banging on about how the cot we had chosen comes in two coluors and it wasn't the stores fault that we had taken the wrong leaflet to the cashdesk! I argued and said that i wasn't aware there were two colour options as only one was on display, i even showed him the pictures of the cot i had taken in the store on the day we bought it to show the OH and the receipt for the matching bedding! He was refusing to change it so we called the manager. I have never wanted to smack anyone so much before, i would see the point if there had been a price difference or anything but both cots were the same price and besides all of that the bloody thing we were sold was faulty!!! The manager came out, admitted that it was the stores fault for not stating that the cot came in two colors and having the leaflets for both colours in the one holder on the one cot they had on display. What a kufuffle! After all that hassle they decided to change it, it only took them 30 mins to decide that! By that time my blood pressure was through the roof.
To top it all off i got home, booted up my laptop, popped my charger in and it refused to work. I took the charger out and it came out with the pin inside it from inside my laptop. In my stupid rage and fuzzyness i shut down the laptop and tried to remove the pin from the charger...with my teeth:blush:! I hadn't turned it off at the mains. I was given an electric shock. I burned my lips and i was terified i had just hurt the LO. I just lay and cried hysterically until i felt the LO move around happily. I have seriously never felt so stupid in my life before. I just couldn't wait for the OH to get home and hug me, i must've looked a right state! Anyway, he made it all better and i'm hoping that today is an improvement on yest...it wouldn't take much lol!
Sorry about the long post, i just really needed to get it all out before i exploded. What a day:wacko:


----------



## colsy

Oh dear, Harmony Bunny - sounds like The Day From Hell for you. I hope today has gone better, that baby is still moving around loads, and that you've now sorted out the cot. :hugs: And always remember - sometimes, when we look back on days like this a few weeks or months down the line, we end up laughing about it, even though at the time it just felt like the shittiest day ever.


----------



## harmonybunny

colsy said:


> Oh dear, Harmony Bunny - sounds like The Day From Hell for you. I hope today has gone better, that baby is still moving around loads, and that you've now sorted out the cot. :hugs: And always remember - sometimes, when we look back on days like this a few weeks or months down the line, we end up laughing about it, even though at the time it just felt like the shittiest day ever.

Aaaw, thank you hon. It was a doozy wasn't it! Today is much better and the LO is busy merrily kicking hell out of me so i'm pleased. We recorded his heartbeat and kicks and popped it on a cd for my mums birthday today seeing as he was in full blown show off mode :) . Hope she loves it! Oh, i don't doubt that i'll be having a chuckle about it later. I'm just dreadin the day that daddy brings it up at the dinner table, "oh, did mum ever tell you about the day she tried to eat the charger and kick start you into being born!":blush:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just been shopping brought a new steraliser from boots, tommee tippee one was 40 now 19.99 lol. Went loo and lost some plug! got really bad stomach ache/back ache liek trapped wind. going bed soon i think =[


----------



## harmonybunny

xTaylorsMummy said:


> just been shopping brought a new steraliser from boots, tommee tippee one was 40 now 19.99 lol. Went loo and lost some plug! got really bad stomach ache/back ache liek trapped wind. going bed soon i think =[

Wow, bargainous steriliser! Not so great about the back ache though. Jump into bed and get all comfy, it's what i've been doing all day and it's done me the world of good:thumbup:


----------



## eswift

Colsy ~ I think that the pain I had last week, sounds very much like that you experienced at the quiz. So probably as you have said was babe engaging. As after the pain and feeling off babe was as it is now fully fully engaged... Sounds like your friends in the pub are like my mates, I'm just waiting for them to start placing their bets as to when LO will show...

Annababe ~ I was thinking about you the other day, Glad you've finally posted again. You're right it has been a while... Hope all's been well since you were last on here...

HarmonyBunny ~ Not sure if placing a live plug into your mouths is a recongnised way of starting labour... LOL... Hope you're mouths ok... You sure you haven't been speaking to my DS, he electricuted his fish last year; he put the air pump into the fish tank as he wanted to see what would happen... Silly lucky sod, had his arm in the tank when he did it... The air pump never worked and the fish were all dead the following morning... He was so lucky... Hopefully, you won't have many more days like that...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Ooo Maybe your sweep is starting to work?? Keep us informed....

Maffie ~ Could you share the energy thing about, or let me know what your secret is, please... All I've done much to the dogs annoyance is crochet him a t-shirt... LOL DS said I was cruel... Hehehe I've found a use for all the left over wool... Poor Dog, Glad I've only got a yorkshire terrier...

Anyway, best make a move as we've to get to the secondary school early; I'm gonna do tea when we get back so we're all eating together as I'm missing OH and I think he's missing me too... As when I've tip toed upstairs to the loo, he keeps popping out to rub my tum and tell me he loves me... Aww bless him...


----------



## Maffie

Well the energy burst wiped me out eswift and I ended up having a long nap.

Harmonybunny ouch :hugs: hmmmm not a good thing electrocution it hurts!

Now i'm alone tonight so do I dig through the cupboards for dinner (not done the shopping this week yet) or be naughty and buy take away?


----------



## Kte

Maffie ~ I attempted a chinese tonight, I got home a little late and OH is so tired but I couldn't eat it all! argh! All this hunger and so little room lol! 


I was given £50 to spend this week which is a treat! Petrol and cat bikkies came out of it first. I went to ASDA on the way home and couldn't resist buying a new sleep outfit for LO :happydance: Its cute and has a baby Taz on it :cloud9: I was tempted to buy a sleeping bag with Taz on too but they only had 3-6 month size left and I was worried by that time that the tog would have been too much, hmmm on reflection, January maybe not. :dohh: Ah well, I will pop back when I have a spare £10. I also got a brush and comb set and a nail scissor set for LO too. Going to boots to get some nappies and the free changer bag tomorrow. :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone, hope we've all had a good day! 

The check up went well...the midwife was a little 'dizzy' :lol: but she was really nice and got blood out of me pretty much straight away.....which I was impressed with! lol

She checked me over and said that everything is fine - :thumbup: woohoo :dohh: Just got to wait for the bloods to come back and then we should be good to go. Still have 5 days more until we're full term but all being well we're on course for a water birth! :happydance: (They've even said that if my iron is still low, they'll up my dose and try again at 38 weeks via the community MW!! :thumbup:) Also, they've made me my next appointment which is for 41 weeks for a stretch and sweep.....scary to think that my next appointment will be to bring the baby on, rather than just check vitals! 
:wacko:

Btw We did leave the notes in the car so had to go to York, pick them up, then drive to hull! Never mind - but over an hour and a half in the car brought on some fabulous BH's!!!! 

Anyhoo, hubby is cooking tea at the moment, tex mex tonight.....drat forgot to ask for sweetcorn! Grrr best catch him quick. 

Night girls!! :hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so fed up tonight lol...

iv all of a sudden gone in a fowl mood, and extremely tired. My boobies are soo sore and leaking a little, my fairy feels like dexter is trying to rip it open! and ever movement he makes hurts! getting braxton hicks near pubic bone that hurts =[


----------



## Maffie

Well Chinese is ordered, shouldn't of wasted the money but OH is out having fun before going back to work and I cant be bothered with cooking.

I can certainly feel baby moving right down in my lady bits, might have to get on my ball in a bit!

Told mum about my energy burst and she thinks baby will come next week :shrug:


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey ladies! Finally managed to get back onto the internet for the night as I have come to work with OH. Well have had an interesting 2 weeks. Am on twice weekly midwife visits as my blood pressure was high. Has come down a bit now so if it is ok Saturday and Wednesday I can drop to once weekly visits. Had a growth scan last week and he was weighing 5lb 11oz. He is still head down but is now not engaged at all cheeky little monkey. In alot of pain and just wishing he would come out now. Been 7 weeks since I lost my plug so you would think he would make his appearance soon. Having some very painful BH so hoping it wont be too much longer. Right I'm gonna go grab some food and I will be back.


----------



## florabean1981

Taylorsmummy: sounds like your sweep is starting to take effect; let'shope it wont be too much longer & that if/when you do go into labour, it'll be hassle free & speedy.

Lindak: I keep having flashes of drems where my LO is born & I'm filled with such a HUGE joy & then I wake up hot n sweaty in my bed & it's like, 'dammit!' lol. But I also keep having a recurring dream where the midwife delivers the baby & then puts him strsight on my chest & I forget to hold him & he slides off & smashes like a glass on the floor; freaking terrifies me. I have now added in my birth plan that he's got to be wrapped up before I hold him & that OH has to hold him first then hand him to me coz I know 100% he wont let go unless he knows I've fully got him; silly I know, but I just can't shake it.

Kte: thanks for letting us know about Bonfloss. Hope she's okay!!!!

Harmonybunny: had to LOL @ your laptop charger incident :rofl: Defo preggo brain moment!

Cahos & Sam76; I can't believe you guys have less than a week nbow till your due dates. It has gone sooooo quick! Scary quic, but man, you must be so excited. Good luck for on-time deliveries! :)

Everyone else: hope you're all doing ok & not in too much discomfort. To put it bluntly, my fanny aches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :dohh: I've been getting a lot of non-painful BH at the top of my bump area, but also some sharp, scratching/stbbing like pains down in my vagina area, like LO is trying to claw hs way out. I know that's impossible, and is probablt just the head engaging more & putting pressure on my pelvis & nerves etc, but man, it totally stops me in my tracks when I get it, which was about 10-15 times today... Oh well, 2 weeks to go till Edd. I can't believe how fast this whole thing has gone; even though the last few weeks are dragging like hell, for me, this pregnancy has passed with the blink of an eye & I thanks the stars I haven't had any major issues.

:hugs: to everyone & night night to those asleep & :hi: to those with preggy insomnia.


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls...

Ok it's still dark outside, the dogs scouting in the back garden. Think he's looking for the hedgehog he was harrassing last night... Poor thing, it comes back each and every Autumn; I'm not sure why as the dog is a pain to it... The hedgehog hides under the shed, whilst the dog yaps at it... So far he's quiet... (That didn't last long, hehehe; I'm such a bad neighbour...)

OH is still at work and I've an hour until DS will be up... So it's not worth going back to bed... The walk around the secondary school was hmmm a hassle... I managed just over an hour... I had enough by then they were trying to show us each and every section area 17 in total (we managed 6 in the hour) I was hungry, uncomfy and struggling with the up and down stairs. I really didn't fancy still trailing around the school at 10pm... As it was by the time we got tea and DS to bed it was 10pm anyway... I was shattered... More to the point DS is gonna be so tired at school today... Poor Kid...

Mind you I slept reasonably well, LOL from about 11 until 4 ish... Ended up with the need to pee... LOL no rest for the wicked...

XTaylorsMummy ~ How you doing???


----------



## MrsO29

Hope Taylorsmummy and Bonfloss are ok.

I have been having contractions every day for a few hours then they disappear again. Soooo tiring!

Had my m/w appointment yesterday, everything is fine.
He has finally started to engage, only 5/5 and brim, but because he's my 2nd, that could mean he's on his way, especially with the daily contractions.

When I woke up for my 3rd pee of the night at 3am, I could feel him SO low down I was walking with my legs open.

I feel very tired this morning, like I am hung-over, but otherwise in no pain at all!!

These babies are teasing us all I think!

Have a nice day and weekend all xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning :wave:

Harmonybunny - lol bless you with your charger! That is def something I would do :rofl: glad your ok tho!

Taylorsmummy and bonfloss - hope your both doing ok!

Littlekitten - fx your bp comes down hun, not long to go now. Dont worry bout losing your plug so early it can re grow :hugs:

Eswift - aw i'm not surprised you could only manage part of looking round the school, no one would get me walking up and down stairs now! Lol

Everyone else- hope your all ok :hugs: sorry Im using my phone and takes me ages catch up, I cant remember it all lol!

Everything ok with me, been having some pains lately but im now thinking it could be baby engaging as I looked in mirror last night and my bump has really dropped now. At my last check he was just on the brim and that was just over 2 week ago.

I have my midwife visits at home now which is nice, she's coming sunday and will be doing another blood test, to check my iron. I need it to be higher to get my home birth so fx'd its up! It better be with how these iron tablets make me feel, I really dont like them!

I'm so tired now, finding it difficult looking after my little boy (he's nearly 2) on my own. My dad is in middle of moving house so not getting much help at min and caeden is certainly keeping me busy. I just dont have the energy tho! Not his fault I know, I feel so bad I cant play with him the same, poor thing!

Anyway I think he wants breakfast now. Have a nice day ladies :) xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all . . .

***News on Bonfloss***

I recieved a message from her at 00.01!



> We had a gorgeous baby girl at back of 9. All well but we are in shock x

She also said that her baby girl had been in a funny posision so she had an assisted birth. Hope she has a speedy recovery :flower: :hugs: 

Congrat's to Bonfloss and her OH on their new baby girl :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Congratulations to bonfloss :hug: 

Thanks for letting us know kte, oooh I cant wait to see pictures.

Well oh was stuck at work overnight I fell asleep for 2 hours on sofa before went to bed but the cat kept waking me up every hour, she opened a wardrobe door and scratched the bedding out, she kept licking my face, then jumped in the cot. I had to put her outside in the end.

I was awake every hour, not used to oh not being here and my bladder was being naughty. I also feel lots of scratches in my bits as I call them :lol: I walked downstairs with legs open this morning. Baby feels so low I cant see how he can get any lower other than out. :shrug:


----------



## Neon

OMG! Congrats to Bonfloss!!!


----------



## pootle33

Congrats Bonfloss!!! Send some labour dust our way as well!!

Was awake from 4am this morning with some really bad period pains in my back and strange twinges in my stomach but although back still a bit sore the twinges have gone. Convinced myself it was the start of something but obviously now.............................:wacko:


----------



## lindak

Congrats to Bonnfloss....

Flora - They are scary dreams

Well ladies I am 36 weeks today :happydance:

4 weeks left wooo hooo 

Had a rubbish sleep last night knew it was to good to be true having a run of good nights sleep.

Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Congratlations bonfloss :) cant wait to see pics!


----------



## keerthy

Hearty Congratualtions to Bonfloss!!!!!! :hugs: Waiting to see the pictures.....


----------



## expecting09

Congratulations to Bonfloss :happydance:

Well done for making 36 weeks lindak

I had the worst nights sleep last night, period type cramps, and lower back pain isn't very nice, when I finally did drop off it wasn't for very long because I soon woke up to pee! Probably one of the worst nights sleeps throughout pregnancy, good excuse to take it easy today :coffee:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls and bumps:flower:

I am shattered, DS2 was up half the night with a hacking cough that kept making him sick, hes only 3 so hard to explain to him that if he stopped coughing and crying he wouldnt be sick!!!

We have my uncles funeral today at 12:cry: My cousin has flown home from Australia for it so will be quite an emotional day I think, just pray my waters dont break in the crematorium!!!!!

Had appointment with consultant yesterday and I am having a stretch n sweep nxt Wednesday, fingers x, if the midwife refuses to do it, because I wont be 40 weeks, I can go to MAU and they will do it, I hope it works!!!!

Anyhow, :hugs: to all that need them, make the most of the sunshine too x


----------



## Maffie

oooooh i'm on my last box :happydance:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

congrats bonfloss!!!


Well still no baby.. But leaking alot, losing more mucus plug since 1pm yesterday. My floo feels like its on fire [??]. Not had no more pains just feel weried lol going into town today just to look round lol. Taking each day as it comes, iv got to friday so now have money for parking ect... next step is monday for induction day =]


----------



## Kte

Thanks for Bonfloss's well wishes and congratulations ~ I have been passing them on for you all (as well as the picture requests!) :flower:

Congrats on 36 weeks *LindaK* :thumbup:

Hope something happens for you soon *Taylorsmummy* :hugs:

OH trapped me on my side of the bed this morning! I didn't have enough room to do my usual whale movements to get out of bed! lol He wouldn't budge for ages cheeky bugger! 

Had two cuppa's this morning and they were sooooo nice :coffee: lol . . . I may go for No. 3 just hope it's as nice :lol:


----------



## eswift

Bonfloss ~ CONGRATULATIONS!?!?! Hope you're both home soon...

Anababe ~ I feel for you at the moment, as having a 2 year old to entertain when you've no energy... I'm so glad that DS is older and has all his day at school, Thank goodness...

Pootle33 ~ 4am is not a good time to be up, is it? My dog after yapping at the dog in the garden this morning at stupid o'clock is now asleep under the chair now...

JLo ~ My thoughts are with you for today... It's never nice going to a funeral even without being so tired and walking on egg shells to boot...

Just had breakie 2 and I'm gonna meet my Mum for lunch today, I'm looking forward to getting out of the house... I'm walking wide legged all the time now, and can't walk for long nor stand... LOL it's awkward to sit too... See told you I'm so over being pregnant now... Right while that thoughts there, lets go ball bouncing... LMAO... OH was rather crude yesterday when I said I'd been ball bouncing... I won't tell you what he said but I'm sure you can catch the drift about bouncing balls and evicting babe... LOL

Have a good afternoon all...


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies, 

Hope we're all ok today. 

TaylorsMummy - hope something happens today! Keep thinking positive thoughts and hopefully the walk around town will encourage things along (I've heard walking with one foot on the curb and the other on the road can help speed things up!). 

Jlo - hope today goes ok for you. :hugs:

I've had some sad news too. I don't know if people remember, but my dog Gilbert was very poorly. Unfortunately, he had a bad turn and had to be put down yesterday morning. It's really sad because he had been doing so well but it all just got too much for him. :cry: RIP Gilbert. Mum is going to take his ashes to his favourite walking spot next week....I'm a bit sad becuase I can't get over there (hour and a half away and I can't drive, and hubby is working every single day until the 3rd!) But at least he's not in any pain any more......still very sad news :cry:

Right, I have so much to do today. I'm hoping not to get a phone call from the dr today....they said that they would be calling me if my iron was still low, but otherwise it'll be when my MW appointment is in 2 weeks! 

I've got loads to do today. I've written a list of 'jobs' that will need doing when I go into labour (washing up, fresh water for dog etc) so that we don't have to worry about stuff when I get home from hospital. Hope that hubby doesn't mind....they're not major jobs but I really don't want to come home to a mucky house lol. I also need to do a few chores and some filing...hubby has asked for BBQ for his tea.....there was me hoping for a simple meal like beans on toast lol. 

Anyhoo, I'll be off....hope everyone is ok. DOn't know about anyone else but I feel a bit strange. Not in pain, not achey, just a bit strange....like I'm a bit off. Just need to get to next wednesday!!!! Lets hope we get there.....and I'm sleeping well now after my insomnia bout....thank goodness. I can't cope without my sleep! :sleep::blush:

Be back on later ladies. Have a good day and I hope we have some nice plans for the weekend. Hubby is working through so I'll have plenty time to get my jobs done.....and prepare for the car boot next Saturday (this time hubby has suggested it so I guess we must be going! lol).

Byeeeee xx


----------



## colsy

Aimee-Lou, hang on in there! I keep having "feeling odd" days - I think it's partly because being on maternity leave suddenly frees up lots more thinking time, so you start to actually notice how you feel. Fingers, legs etc. are all crossed that you make it to full-term so you can get birth centring.

Bonfloss, congrats on the birth  Anybody know how early she was?

Wrote our birth plan this morning - got it down to less than one page of A4, and I've tried to be rational and reasonable (ha! Me?) so that I don't get the healthcare staff's backs up as soon as I walk into the room;-)

This afternoon is a "get some home cooking in the freezer" session, I think.


----------



## Kte

*colsy *- Bonfloss was 30 days early! I sent her a text wishing her a happy 30 days left and she replied she was in labour! She was due on the 24th Oct!

*aimee-lou* - sorry to hear about Gilbert :hugs:


----------



## helz81

Colsy- Bonfloss was due same date as Kte, so was just over 36weeks I think?

Congratulations BONFLOSS, please share your secrets how you got her to arrive so early?!! Hope all is well and can't wait to see pics! :baby:

Jlo, hope it goes as well as it can today xxx :hugs:

Aimee, :hugs: so sorry about poor Gilbert.

Taylorsmummy, sounds like that sweep is working,won't be long now!!

Maffie, can I ask where you have ordered your elle tens from please? I've seen what I think is a good deal on hiring one,just wanted to compare with you really.

I've forgotten lots of things I wanted to say to people now :dohh:

Someone mentioned having sharp pains in lady bits?..yeah, me too..made me yelp out loud last night,felt like someone had shoved a sharp object up there!! OUCH! OH nearly had to peel me off the ceiling!
Going to a friends later to collect aload of baby stuff she says I can have, theres a moses basket with stand, Avent sterilliser, changing mat and a few other bits n pieces she says :happydance: The plan is to wait and see what she gives me,then write out a list of things still needed then get most of them this weekend. The main ones I need are gym ball (getting one from Argos tonight) cot bedding and maternity pads. Also I have to arrange hiring a tens machine, and we need to buy a new hose pipe to fill the birth pool with. Oh and I should really go get measured for a nursing bra again but think it's advised to wait untill 38weeks to do that.


----------



## KKSARAH

Congratulations Bonfloss, cant wait to see photos :hugs:
Aimee-lou so sorry about your dog :hugs:

And to all you lovely ladies :hugs: lets hope we start to go into labour very soon

Can someone please explain 3/5 engaged means, midwife wrote this on my notes today.

:hug:

Sxxx


----------



## Maffie

Helz i've bought mine as I thought it will get used for the next baby and maybe after this birth as its meant to be good for back aches. Got it from boots as they had 10% off mum and mum to be stuff.

I'm feeling a bit odd today, pains at the top of bump and tightenings. 

Colsy I have to do my birth plan with consultant at 38 weeks which seems late. My wants are pretty basic. Just gas and air and my tens, allowed to walk about (dont think i'll get that if induced though) and only spinal if emergency (but I know in emergency they ave already said id have a general)

I've been warned I will bleed more than average due to the blood thinners I am on, so thats worrying me some what, other thing is if i'm ill I dont want baby giving a bottle.


----------



## Kte

KKSARAH said:


> Can someone please explain 3/5 engaged means, midwife wrote this on my notes today.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sxxx

Hope this helps, I had some confusion with it all a few weeks back! :hugs: When the MW checkes LO's position:



> If 2 finger widths of your baby's head is felt, it is written as '2/5' palpable or 3/5 engaged


----------



## sam76

Huge congrats Bonfloss xxxx well done
Lindak, its a fab feeling!!! well done too, wont be long now !!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just a quick update..

off to hospital to get checked out. my floo floo feels on fire, and getting braxton hicks. also feel dead sick/weepy and just dont feel "right". Just been in shower and crouched down and can feel alot of pressure down there. 


Will update later on =] x


----------



## keerthy

Taylors mum.... I hope everythings fine... adn It wont be long until LO is here! :hugs:

Well ladies... hope ya all enjoyingur day.... Congrats to all those reaching milstones! 

Haing loads of pressure downthere... LO having too much hiccups. back pain now and then,. Bump going hard and sore sometimes..... not getting myhopes up! But guess.... am getting closer to D-day!


----------



## florabean1981

Congrats to Bonfloss :) Can't wait to see some pics/hear birth story. Hope all is well with them?

Good Luck Taylorsmummy at the hospital. Keeping my finger's crossed for you.

:hugs: to those who've had sad news this week. I really feel for you...

I have 14 days now till my EDD. Other than back ache & BH cramps & like I said the other night, sharp pains in my wah-zoo, I seem to be having zilcho on the labour signs... Am now 100% sure he is gonna go overdue. Ah well, such is life. Still gonna speak to my MW on monday about sweep & not letting me go the usual 12 days overdue so I'm not in labour while OH is away working. Also gonna speak to her about pethidine allergies & the implications of my asthma during labour. (I have visions of me having an attack & cutting off oxygen to my baby, which is completely stupid I know, but it's now all becoming so real that these silly little thoughts keep playing on my mind & stressing me out. I'm literally driving my OHG insane keep saying stuff like, 'what if this happens, or what if I forget to do this, etc.' I can't believe how patient he is being for someone who normally has quite a quick temper, lol. He totally is taking this whole pregnancy in his stride, has read all the books, watched videos of vaginal birtrhs on youtube & everything; I'm not only surprised but also impressed! hehe).

Questions:
Does everyone lose their plug before they go into labour???? Can you lose it without even knowing?
Can you dilate/efface without having any contractions???
Just wondering is all, lol.

Anyways, I'm off for a bath coz my back is all achey & the weather is really sticky here today.

Take care everyone. xxx


----------



## Maffie

Flora yes I believe lots of women dont realise they've lost there plug. Also some people dont lose their plug until labour, also some women's waters never break naturally (my mum had hers broken every time. She was contracting and dilating but waters didnt go)

I think its normal to worry about things, I had crazy dreams that I was going to die if I didnt know the babies sex :shrug: I think we all get insecurities with such a big life change coming.


----------



## colsy

Some babies are actually born with the waters and membranes entirely intact. I think this happens more in developing countries where women are permitted to simply get on with birthing rather than having doctors interfering with them. In such places, a baby born still "in the bag" is considered extremely good luck. Learned this at last week's antenatal class.

On dreams, I had my first birth dream last night ... gotta say, it was great! I was in the birth pool for all of ten minutes and then baby arrived, with no pain or problems whatsoever. The placenta took the next 12 hours to deliver naturally, but nobody minded and everything went just as I'd want it to. So who am I kidding? Or is this a portent of good stuff to come?


----------



## Kte

Good luck *TaylorsMummy* :flower:
*
Florabean* :hugs: You have loads on your mind! I think I am just trying not to think about it all lol! Although I do think its better to be prepared! x I have a few achey niggles too but nothing to indicate I will go into labour. Hope not as I have a long journey to High Wycome on Monday, LO can come out but only after I get back from there!!

I have not had any more news from Bonfloss at the mo, hope she is ok too. I'm will let you all know if she gets in contact :D x
*
colsy *- I have heard that too. Imagine seeing you baby come out in a bubble of water! Must be strange!


I had a birth dream that my LO was born in OH's 'toy' car . . . which he was going to use to drive to High Wycome to on Monday but now his parents are travelling with us so we are taking a different car. There is no way they could go all that way in the tiny back seats! lol. Good job as I was a little worried it was going to be more a premanition (sp) than a dream!!


----------



## jo_79

Flora i never noticed my plug go with my first, had no BH or contractions yet at 40+5check i was 2-3cm dilated, was induced 3 days later. Also when i was in labour i had no contractions in my bump it was all back pain - really painful and could only lie on my side.


----------



## Maffie

Well managed a short trip to local town, gosh just a little walking set off regular pains. Was nice to get out but im so happy to be home. I was getting quite intense back pain in waves :shrug:

Got stuff for a roast dinner from M&S and some crumbles for dessert. Also picked up a gorgeous mamas & papas pramsuit for 3.99 and some lovely gap clothes for the oh's kids all less than a £1 a piece.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

florabean1981 said:


> Congrats to Bonfloss :) Can't wait to see some pics/hear birth story. Hope all is well with them?
> 
> Good Luck Taylorsmummy at the hospital. Keeping my finger's crossed for you.
> 
> :hugs: to those who've had sad news this week. I really feel for you...
> 
> I have 14 days now till my EDD. Other than back ache & BH cramps & like I said the other night, sharp pains in my wah-zoo, I seem to be having zilcho on the labour signs... Am now 100% sure he is gonna go overdue. Ah well, such is life. Still gonna speak to my MW on monday about sweep & not letting me go the usual 12 days overdue so I'm not in labour while OH is away working. Also gonna speak to her about pethidine allergies & the implications of my asthma during labour. (I have visions of me having an attack & cutting off oxygen to my baby, which is completely stupid I know, but it's now all becoming so real that these silly little thoughts keep playing on my mind & stressing me out. I'm literally driving my OHG insane keep saying stuff like, 'what if this happens, or what if I forget to do this, etc.' I can't believe how patient he is being for someone who normally has quite a quick temper, lol. He totally is taking this whole pregnancy in his stride, has read all the books, watched videos of vaginal birtrhs on youtube & everything; I'm not only surprised but also impressed! hehe).
> 
> *Questions:
> Does everyone lose their plug before they go into labour???? Can you lose it without even knowing?
> Can you dilate/efface without having any contractions???
> Just wondering is all, lol.*
> Anyways, I'm off for a bath coz my back is all achey & the weather is really sticky here today.
> 
> Take care everyone. xxx

I was well into dilating before my plug started to come away, even then it was only sticky mucus no lumps. 
After amount of BH i was going through it had to be thinning my cervix out.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

no baby yet... still 2cm but lost most of my plug lol. My urine has loads of white blood cells and other things so shes sent it off and i may be on antibiotics. but no baby yet lol


----------



## keerthy

Taylorsnum ~ good luck honey! wishing u a speedy 8 cm.... 

Well, I have been having pretty constant back pain since yday. Its been on and off... along with stomach becoming tight!!!! Having loads of discharge - white .... Just a week bad had discharge which was snotty and slightly greeny! Sorry TMI

LO moving loads since morning... every movt I get some pressure and pain in my back. Loads of pressure down there. Walking with legs wide open! lol 

Feel bruised down there! Loads of pain.... prob pressure from LO!!!! 
Sharp pains ... on my bump on the left side. 

Otherwise : 
~ Sleeping well - though I wake up to pee 4 times, I am able to get back to sleep almost immediately. 
~ Eating well - nice appetite, able to fill my stomach better than a few months back. 
~ Leg cramps - Ouch!!!! esp the right leg.... hurts wen I try to walk! thanks to my varicose vein [ just 1 veing  ] 
~ LO pops he/r bum out... that hurts!!!!! bump getting more n more red.... can't stretch anymore! 
~ Breasts - leaking so muchh!!!! really annoying sometimes.... esp at night... wen I wake up due to the wetness... though I wear a pad!!! ewww!!!! 

Anyone feeling the same way??


----------



## Kte

News of another early October baby!! I just saw this over in 3rd Tri had-my-baby-early-dramatic.html

:hugs:


----------



## eswift

Sounds like more and more of us are starting to have the same complaints...

Hopefully, it's a good sign and none of us will have to wait too long before we meet our LO... I've had a lovely lunch with my mum... Made a nice change... However, I've had heartburn from Hell all day... It's really starting to do my head in... I've just had a couple of slices of fresh breas for tea, and could only eat one slice, had to give OH the other slice... I just couldn't eat it... Had a restless, achey, achey day... Not sure if my back aches more than my bump or not... Hopefully, after a warm bath I'll have a nice sleep tonight...


----------



## Anababe

Taylorsmummy - hope everything is ok, wont be long now!

Keerthy - i've been the same with the pressure and pains with tightenings, baby just getting ready for his arrival! :)

Florabean - I didn't notice my plug go with my son, must have been whilst I was in labour :shrug:

Colsy - wow hun, sounds like a great labour and birth! :rofl: lets hope it goes that well in the real thing! 

Well i've been having some pains last few days, lots of braxton hicks. I called midwife today just to ask as I was a little worried it could be a water infection. She said thats what it sounds like and to see doctor today to do a sample. Anyway I went and everything is fine, no sign of infection or anything which is great, I didn't really want to start antibiotics tbh.

But he did say that baby is now fully engaged! :yipee: 

Just gotta get to sunday then he arrive soon as he likes.. Cant have my home birth before 37weeks lol!


----------



## Chaos

florabean1981 said:


> Questions:
> Does everyone lose their plug before they go into labour???? Can you lose it without even knowing?
> Can you dilate/efface without having any contractions???
> Just wondering is all, lol.

Re plug. Nope, some don't loose it until they go in to labour. Some loose it weeks before. I lost mine 3 weeks ago. Yes you can loose it with out knowing, its not always a big glob, you can loose it bit by bit. Mine was more like a bit of cream coloured blamonge (sp?) that was about the size of a 10P and had no bleeding or anything

Re dilating and effacing ~ My last check on Wednesday I am 1cm dilated and 70% effaced, but I've not had any contractions what so ever. It's not really considered proper labour until you reach at least 3 or 4cm anyways.


----------



## florabean1981

LOL, I have totally just eaten an entire box of Dairy Milk to myself. :) Good times!


----------



## danni1979

Ohhhhhh i didnt even know this thread existed DOH!!

Please add me or the 7th oct...

D
xx xx


----------



## expecting09

So pee'd off, neighbours across the road having yet another party (was the same last weekend), kids as little as 6 running around screaming (they didnt shut up till 11:30/11:45 last time). All I want to do is go to bed.. but you can hear every little noise through our windows, I've got a stabbing pain in my belly and I just wanna rest, dunno how much more I can take before I start kicking off!! :growlmad:


----------



## lexy604

we used to have a family of spanish people across the street more like the family plus extended family and drug dealers and whatever else ugh so loud all the time let there little kids play out in the driveway alone im talking like 3 or 4 year olds. They have now moved out and left crap everywhere like a couch on the lawn one in the garage garbage everywhere im guessing its a city owned house but its such an eye sore ick


----------



## florabean1981

danni1979 said:


> Ohhhhhh i didnt even know this thread existed DOH!!
> 
> Please add me or the 7th oct...
> 
> D
> xx xx

:hi: welcome to the thread :)


----------



## florabean1981

expecting09 said:


> So pee'd off, neighbours across the road having yet another party (was the same last weekend), kids as little as 6 running around screaming (they didnt shut up till 11:30/11:45 last time). All I want to do is go to bed.. but you can hear every little noise through our windows, I've got a stabbing pain in my belly and I just wanna rest, dunno how much more I can take before I start kicking off!! :growlmad:

If they're still making unaccpetable amount of noise after 11pm, it's classed as anti-social behaviour & disturbing the peace... You can call 112 on them & report them for noisiness. Also, you should keep an incident log, so every time they do it, write it down, the time, place, approx nature of the noises (party, arguements, cars, music etc) & just keep reporting it. 
My sis had to do this for her neighbours as it was causing havoc for her & her 2 kids. The police came round the 3rd time she reported it & spoke to the people mking the noises... turned out most of them were underage, drunk & high so they got done for it. Funnily enough, she's had no problems since & no one knows it was her who reported them, lol.


----------



## expecting09

Ohh thanks for that, I was thinking about writing a letter to my housing officer, see if he has anything to say about it, if he doesn't do anything I'll be reporting it, i sleep like a log, and if it's keeping me up when LO is here its gonna be bedlam. Definatly going to start keeping a log of it, didn't think about doing that lol. It's like quite a few people on the estate all go to different houses each time, and I don't want anyone to know it's me reporting them because they might get funny about it. I suppose if I did report it they could keep my details confidental :shrug:


----------



## florabean1981

yep, they have to keep it confidential for your own preotection. A letter to the housing officer would be a good place to start though. I hope they've quietened down now?


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Hope you've all slept well... I've not done too bad, up again for breakie at stupid oclock, but for the time being I've no heartburn... Mind my bump is solid... Just waiting for breakie to settle then I'm off back to bed...

I had neighbours once who kept putting their music on that loud that my toliet sistern lid used to bounce on the loo... They weren't having a party or anything he was just an arse... Took for the police to get involved, social services, local council and RSPCA before the police & council listened to my complaints as the neighbours had reported me to all the different agencies for crap that never happened. All because I went around to ask them to turn the music down, I wouldn't have minded but he never even answered the door. Made my life hell... I was lucky as Social services had been involved with my son for years due to the special needs help he had, so they back me up rather than investigating the allegations... It took for one council bod to come to my house when the neighbour had the music bouncing the sistern before they even sent a letter saying they would be taking legal action unless they stopped the behaviour... You've all my sympathy... In the end, the neighbour did a moon light flit... Surprise surprise...

Right I'm off back to bed, gonna gag the dog 1st, he's wanting to go hegdehog hunting so, whinging at the back door; he's already been out the front for a wee... He thinks I'm stupid too... Night all... or morning all???


----------



## Neon

Morning Ladies and welcome Danni!

No signs of anything for me - starting to think bubs is going to be a late baba like myself - due on the 11th Oct but not born til 25th - but we shall see!

Hope everyone is having a nice lie in. Not for me today :(


----------



## aimee-lou

G'Morning ladies! :flower:

I'm up a little early today for my liking but LO is kicking like crazy and I couldn't sleep. Sat watching Supernanny lol

Today is a day for doing a few little jobs.....yesterday I said I was feeling a little off but I think I've managed to pin down what was wrong. It's like a calm before the storm kind of feeling. Like my body is telling me to chill out as I wont get another chance for the next 18+ years! lol Consequently I did very little yesterday apart from finishing all my packing and making sure I was comfortable. I've only got another 4 days until I'm 37 weeks and I think I'll be a little more at ease then! lol

Anyhoo, I hope that everyone has some nice plans for the weekend. Hubby is working all weekend so when he gets home this afternoon I'm determined to spoil him! Making a nice tea and generally looking after him....while I still can lol. 

I'm convinced I'm loosing my plug at the moment....haven't found any evidence yet :dohh: lol but I just have this 'loose' kind of feeling downstairs lol. I guess we will have to see! Baby is very active at the moment and I really want a big bowl of cereal......can have it in 50 minutes once my iron tab has gone lol......coco pops or cranberry special k? or both!? lol :thumbup:

Right, I'm off to do nothing! :happydance::blush:

Have a good day ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Morning :wave:

So tired today, just gonna have breakfast then shall be back on :)

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well what a 48 hours i've had, on wednesday i started getting a headache... it was still there thursday so went to the Dr and discovered my BP was high.. I was told to get rechecked friday to see if it was coming down... so yesterday a commmunity MW came to my house and checked it to find it was still high... I was asked to goto the hospital and get checked for preeclampsia as a precaution...
I was checked over at the hospital and my BP was coming down whilst there and my wee was clear of protein so i got the all clear and as i suspected i am just generally ill with a viral bug.
The good news is Sienna is 2/5th's engaged and well locked in according to the MW i saw :) its only 1 week and 6 days at the most till she is born :wohoo:

I hope everyone else has been ok.. i havent read back as i still feel really ill.

Catch you all in a bit :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hugs baby.love :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Goodness, that's come around quick though! Hope you're all prepared :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, hope you are feeling better soon baby.love

I have noisy neighbours they do my head in. If I hear Cher one more time I could commit murder. They also have a mini moto bike which they tend to start up by out back door so kitchen fills with petrol fumes. They got shouted at for that and I can tell when they have a party and its not just music as the smell of weed coming through from next door is terrible.

Managed to do a lovely dinner last night, I think M&S is going to be my saviour when i'm short on time when baby is here :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Aw hope your feeling better soon baby.love :hugs:

Im feeling pretty sick this morning :sick: i've managed to eat some toast but my stomach isn't very happy with me!

Getting loads of uncomfortable braxton hicks now, some quite painful and aching down my thighs, which I assume is just pressure with baby being fully engaged now.

I'm hoping something happens soon, but I can see him going over like my son did :(

Midwife coming tomorrow afternoon. Think the visits starts getting weekly from 37weeks. I'm not sure! 

Time for a cup of tea now I think then best get my son dressed. We had a pj's day yesterday dont think I can get away with 2 lazy days! Hehe xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Anababe said:


> Midwife coming tomorrow afternoon. Think the visits starts getting weekly from 37weeks. I'm not sure!

I don't have an appointment until 38 weeks and then I think (not sure but I think) I will be left on my own until 41 weeks when I'm already booked in for a sweep. TBH I hope that this LO comes a little early (not likely I know) but it would be nice as hubby had 5 weeks leave and both of us would prefer him not to spend the first 3 weeks of it sat around with me waiting for labour to kick off! lol

Hope you feel better soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

aimee-lou said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> Midwife coming tomorrow afternoon. Think the visits starts getting weekly from 37weeks. I'm not sure!
> 
> I don't have an appointment until 38 weeks and then I think (not sure but I think) I will be left on my own until 41 weeks when I'm already booked in for a sweep. TBH I hope that this LO comes a little early (not likely I know) but it would be nice as hubby had 5 weeks leave and both of us would prefer him not to spend the first 3 weeks of it sat around with me waiting for labour to kick off! lol
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Really, cant believe its your last visit til 41weeks. This should be my 36week appt really but she had to cancel last week. From what I remember with my son I was checked every week from 37. And was given a sweep just 2 days after I was due. But may have changed. I have my visits at home now tho cuz.. Well I dont really know why lol she just thought it would be easier for me with having my son and struggling with spd. She's so lovely i'm going to miss her! Lol 

Aw I hope your LO comes early for you. I dont suppose it would be much fun spending his leave waiting for something to happen :hugs:


----------



## sam76

:hugs: Big Hug to you babylove, hope your feeling better, thats great news aswell, wont be long till you meet your Daughter xxxxxxxxx Take care


----------



## aimee-lou

Anababe said:


> Really, cant believe its your last visit til 41weeks. This should be my 36week appt really but she had to cancel last week. From what I remember with my son I was checked every week from 37. And was given a sweep just 2 days after I was due. But may have changed. I have my visits at home now tho cuz.. Well I dont really know why lol she just thought it would be easier for me with having my son and struggling with spd. She's so lovely i'm going to miss her! Lol
> 
> Aw I hope your LO comes early for you. I dont suppose it would be much fun spending his leave waiting for something to happen :hugs:

My MW is very laid back.....I had my booking in check at the birth centre at 36 weeks, then I have 38 weeks when she will do an internal...then that's it unless there's something wrong. It's all very laid back and just a case of 'when it happens, give us a ring' lol. :dohh: I may well have a 40 week appointment if she's in any way concerned which would be fine, but she didn't seem worried and because it's a clinic they book well in advance. 

Gosh I'm bored lol...wish hubby would get home (not due home until 2.30 :cry:)


----------



## Maffie

It's amazing how care varies everywhere. Im seeing mw on Monday so 36 weeks, then I have a scan at 38 weeks and consultant appointment to discuss birth plan and inducing me on due date. 

Don't feel myself again today. Just had breakfast was very scrummy and pretty healthy for a change :lol:


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

:wave: *danni1979*

:hugs: feel better soon *baby.love*

:hug: for anyone else who is feeling rough and I have missed!

My kitten is driving me insane! She wants a hug but won't settle. She normally curls up on my tummy but obviously there is no room! I am all lumps and bumps. She is just sitting there purring and meowing at me and I can't do anything! ARGH!
... she is now cradled in my arms daft mog lol Hopefully she is sensing something and trying to get a cuddle in before LO arrives :lol:

I am hungry but only have toast in and not really feeling that . . . better than nothing I suppose. We really need to do a food shop! 

I slept in today and now I am in zombie mode! I was feeling a big bogged down with what to do. I have lots of washing but I wanted to do my hospital bag and some stuff for LO when I need to wash work stuff as well. Then I figured I have two days to go at it so today I will do the nice stuff like my hospital bag and baby stuff! (They don't feel like housework-y type chores yet!)

We have 2 antenatal classes this weekend, one today at 2 and one tomorrow at 2.

Right I really should crack on! I can't believe the time already!! 

Have a good day all x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

*39 weeks today!!
2days to gooo!  *​


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte - I know what you mean about the houseworky type things! I have to do my washing today too so I can sympathise but I have to wait until next weekend to do all the baby stuff which is slightly annoying! lol

I'm starving.....I've got chicken and tomato sarnies awaiting me shortly (I know it's not strictly lunch time but I've been up since 6.30 so it is in my brain lol) Getting a bit frustrated now though as we have no money at the moment and all the sales are on. should get some pay through in the next week or so, by then all the sales will be finished....grrr! 

I've also been looking at christmas shopping this morning. I've decided I'm going to make some decorations to give to people as we're skint.... and I love to cross-stitch. I've just started my cow decoration for LO's nursery which should be completed by next week (except for the initial which I will do afterwards. Hoping that will keep me occupied in the next few days as once the kitchen is gutted which I will be doing tomorrow (defrost fridge freezer, clean microwave, etc etc etc) I'll be left with little or no sorting out to do. :thumbup: This afternoon I'm sorting out the living room - but, must eat before that! lol


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> *39 weeks today!!
> 2days to gooo!  *​

Oooh how exciting!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## keerthy

xTaylorsMummy said:


> *39 weeks today!!
> 2days to gooo!  *​

Yaaayyy!!!!! how exciting.... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bingers

Hi everybody! Hope you are ok and those that are feeling a bit off it soon feel better! Finally finished work yesterday but still don't think I quite beleive it that that is it for the next year or so! 38 weeks tomorrow and although I don't want the baby to be late - she due 11 October - I am looking forward to at least a few days relaxing before she does decide to make an appearance. Managed gym this morning so don't think will be doing too much else today! 

Have been reading messages daily but not posted much as didn't like to when at work as felt 'naughty' not working and then when home last thing I wanted to do was spend time on the computer but hopefully can become more involved now! 

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Anababe

ooh i've lost my plug.. so scary lol I know it doesn't mean anything is going to happen but still makes it all so real! Especially with bubs being fully engaged now, it really could happen at anytime! Im excited but so nervous about going through labour again!

I have so much washing needs doing, I need to tidy my room desperately, seems i've been cleaning the house as normal but for some reason ignored my bedroom.. Which has somehow over the last week become a place for caeden to keep his toys! They are all over my floor! Lol

No motivation at minute. Might have a quick tidy round in a bit and put some washing in. Actually think i'll have an hour sleep first, so tired. Make the most of DS being at his grandads!

xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohh im havig a panic attack lol... 

is anyone shaving there bits before birth? =/


----------



## Chaos

xTaylorsMummy said:


> ohh im havig a panic attack lol...
> 
> is anyone shaving there bits before birth? =/

Nope, I hate being shaved down there because when it grows back its SO sore, more so where the knicker elastic sits around the tops of your legs.

I have one of those eyebrow trimmers and I trim it down real short so I aint got to put up with the razor rash. Its so short it looks clean shaved anyways.

Alas now it includes a lot of maneuvering with mirrors and learning when you go one way in the mirror, its actually the opposite way in practice ;)


----------



## soontobemom

FAO CHAOS

i was told you are the person to contact to be added to the october due date list.
i am due on the 29th of October and am team yellow 

thanks:happydance:


----------



## Chaos

soontobemom said:


> FAO CHAOS
> 
> i was told you are the person to contact to be added to the october due date list.
> i am due on the 29th of October and am team yellow
> 
> thanks:happydance:

Done!

*If anyone notices any Bumpkin births / new Bumpkins on the 3rd Trimester forum, please let me know via PM or something so I can update the front page as I aint checking in every day at the moment and am prolly missing birth posts.

Ta! *


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon All...

Been and spent a fortune, on radiators and floor leveller... Woo Hoo we now own enough radiators to heat the house for winter... LOL through the central heating... I know pathetic, but do you realise what a mile stone it is...

OH is going to fill the holes in the kitchen diner and level the floor tomorrow. I'm gonna have to empty my washer as it's not spinning and emptying the water out so there's another job for OH. Then he's gonna look at the dish washer, to see if he can get that working...


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift said:


> Good Afternoon All...
> 
> Been and spent a fortune, on radiators and floor leveller... Woo Hoo we now own enough radiators to heat the house for winter... LOL through the central heating... I know pathetic, but do you realise what a mile stone it is...
> 
> OH is going to fill the holes in the kitchen diner and level the floor tomorrow. I'm gonna have to empty my washer as it's not spinning and emptying the water out so there's another job for OH. Then he's gonna look at the dish washer, to see if he can get that working...

Ahh hun, I can sympathise with you!!
DH is off out to get the new radiator for the hall and some filler for the floor, we had tiles down but have taken them up, the walls are totally painted n finished now and my carpet goes down Monday week, 1 day before DD!!!
He is also doing the utility at the same time, has grouted the floor tiles in there today and is hoping to get the wall plastered and painted and units (only 2) in this week, I never see him at the mo!!!
Feel very guilty as I cant get around much, bloody spd, and just seem to give the orders out......oh and make the cups of tea and bacon sandwiches:munch:
We did venture out together this morning to buy some meat from the market, going to make some chilis and bolognese tomorrow to put in freezer for quick meals when baby here, picked up a curry for tea, hoping it may do something:thumbup: some shortbread also found its way into the basket, which went down very well with a cuppa this afternoon!!
Have ordered my nursing bras aswell, Mothercare never seem to stock my size, whatever size I happen to be is always the one they havnt got:growlmad:

Right, need to get myself out of this chair, clean the bathroom and do some dusting, taking the old tiled floor up made alot of dust:dohh: then I'm off for a clary sage bath before my curry and X Factor!!!

Have a good sat nite girls :hugs: x


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ Thanks for reassuring me we're not alone on the DIY challenges... The utility can wait until babe's here... LOL My washer is connected and working, so the units and floor can wait until probably after Christmas now... Although, it depends as we've got all the stuff to do it... I'm kinda wishing to at least see OH sometime before/after babe arrives...

I now know why I love him... He's fixed my washer and dish washer... Woo Hoo... I can now cheat... I now get to abuse the dish washer... I'm so excited!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift said:


> JLo ~ Thanks for reassuring me we're not alone on the DIY challenges... The utility can wait until babe's here... LOL My washer is connected and working, so the units and floor can wait until probably after Christmas now... Although, it depends as we've got all the stuff to do it... I'm kinda wishing to at least see OH sometime before/after babe arrives...
> 
> I now know why I love him... He's fixed my washer and dish washer... Woo Hoo... I can now cheat... I now get to abuse the dish washer... I'm so excited!!!

Yay, for the dishwasher:happydance: the things that please us hey!!!

I wanted the utility done so I can bring the tumble dryer in from the garage before baby is here, as dh is a builder the garage is his domain and I have to fight my way past all his stuff to get at it:dohh:

Our living room is next, and last, on the list, although my dad has just been put on short time at work so I'm hoping on his days off that he will take pity on us and come to do some painting in there. I really want it done before xmas as everyone is coming to us this year:thumbup:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i just been out and brought 3 wicker basket thingies from asda, one for "spare" clothes i.e sleepsuits/vests/bibs/socks one for nappies/wipes/nappy bags and one for bath stuff and iv put them on the book shelf in livingroom so i dont have to keep running upstairs:haha: lol

Also just brought box of 9 huggies wipes for fiver annndd a cute blue blanket for a pound from asda :happydance:

just brought alot of magazines for labour bag on monday:coffee: lol


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, all :) . I'm glad my electrifying incident made you chuckle lol. Luckily i haven't been so stupid since! 
I've just been speed reading to try catch up on the past few days. Big congrats to Bonfloss!!!!!!:happydance: It feels so weird being so close to the end now, i almost had a panic attack when i realised that Bonfloss was due the day after me! It really can happen any time now, wow:wacko:
I just got back from 3 hrs of sitting in A&E with my mum. She fell of a chair whilst wall-papering and has ruptured all the ligaments in her foot and ankle:dohh: She's now in plaster from knee to toe and is getting around on crutches. She's terified that she wont be able to drive me to hospital on the big day and that she'll miss the birth. Tbh i'm terrified of her not being there too but i can't let her know that because i really don't want to make her feel any worse so it's brave faces all round here. I think a nice hot indian for tea is in order :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Evening ladies, 

How are we all? 

Hubby is making chilli for tea and I feel thoroughly spoiled. I've defrosted the freezer and cleaned out the fridge all ready so that's one less job on the list! :thumbup: Not much left to do now really....cannot wait to get my dining room back! :dohh:

Hubby says he thinks baby is engaged as my tailbone is apparently 'sticking out a mile'....I sat on his lap and it gave him a dead leg! :blush:I've also been getting some really bad back-ache and some questionable stuff in my knickers (sorry TMI! lol)....seriously, this baby only has to make it another 14 days! That's it......not long in the grand scheme of things. 10th of October.....you listening little one!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so hungry lol got chicken pie, chips beans and gravy for tea lol 

watching what katie did next lol


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> im so hungry lol got chicken pie, chips beans and gravy for tea lol
> 
> watching what katie did next lol

Oooh don't! I really wanted pie but we had it the other night so was hubby's choice.....I'm going to make a couple tomorrow ready for bubs arriving! 

not fair! And I'm glad I'm not the only person who mixes beans and gravy!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

it was yum yum yum lol.. iv made no food/brought no food for when baby here! oh shite i competely forgot!!!


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ I hope your Dad takes the hint, fingers crossed... Once the kitchen/diner floor is levelled, Calverts can come fit the Lino. Radiators need replacing in the livingroom & kitchen diner as both rooms have increased in size, the radiators from these two rooms need repainting and fitting into the kids bedrooms... Then the units we've been given can be attached to the walls, and the plumbing done then it's a case of saving up for my cooker... Furniture can be moved back from MIL and we're almost finished... Our room just needs the floor sanding and then varnishing. The utility needs the laminate floor fitting, units fitting and the outside tap refitting... All were disconnected or taken out when builders were here... No quick job as OH is working nights... He's doing well at the moment... My washer works and the drier is on top of it working... Happy Bunny... Plus plenty of room for the airer too... Considering we've had the entire house to redecorate, carpet and unpack. I think we've done well to get this far in the limited time we've had, and OH has had to do most of it on his own... Not been good to watch... At least we're able to be here and not having to stay at my parents...

XTaylorsMummy ~ Love the sound of the baskets, I was looking at getting some for LO bedroom as we've put some low shelving units in there and thought it would keep some of the odds and sods in place and tidy... Sounds like you got some bargains... Good Luck on Monday if I forget to tell you otherwise... Hope all goes well...

Harmonybunny ~ Sorry to hear about your Mum... I'd be thinking of ways to get your Mum to still be at the hospital with you, since you both would like her there at the birth... I'm not sure, but I think my Mum's planning on being at my house too when LO decides it's time. She was there when DS was born and was a great help...

Aimee-Lou ~ You really are putting me to shame... Stop it!!! LOL You sound so organised and still managing to bend, clean and work harder than I am... I went to B & Q with OH this morning, we had to leave there pretty sharpish as I ended up going a horrid shade of white, feeling rather sickly and shaky... LOL we abandoned the trolley told the assistant we'd be back after having something to eat... They were trying to find someone to search for another item for us... As they only had 1 on display... After food, something sweet and a sit down, I felt much better... Babe has been reasssuringly active and still making it hard to walk, bend and sit... OH just holds my hand as I waddle very slowly at his side...

We've just had kebab and garlic bread for tea... OH is finishing my meals for me as I'm unable to eat a full meal... I've to eat often and yet I can't eat much in any one sitting...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i feel sick after tea but now sat on sofa with laptop watching passport patrol eatting a bar of milka happy cows chocolate <3 yum lol


----------



## keerthy

hello ladies... hope eyeryones enjoying their weekend! 

Had been shopping today..... got a new jacket for the winter - from matlan and a pair of shoes. I think this would be the last I will shop again until LO is born! Gosh it was so tiring..... my legs ache, bad headache after the bright sun here! :dohh: was shattered......

Came home in the evening.. enjoyed a cup of fruit salad with a glass of orange juice. 
Really enjoyed the Meg Ryan's movie - "Its all about the Women"..... the end of the movie freaked me out!!!! A women was giving birth.... *phew* is it that painful!!???!!! :wacko: Can I bear it????:nope: :shrug: It was hard.... But I really enjoyed it.... it was kinda funnu looking at people around her, she was abusing her hubby etc etc...... I told my DH - I would be worse than that!!! This time it was his turn to freak out!!! :haha:

Feel kinda feverish today.... prob coz of all the walking I did for more than 3 hours!!!! 

Today my tailbone hurts..... dunno if it means anything??!?

Alright... have a nice Sunday girlies.... enjoy the last days of freedom! lol

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

what do contractions feel like in early labour just been lying on sofa with adam and got pains in my pubic bone area, so i got up and had a bounce on ball and been gettin like period pains but feels like im belly is being pulled down iykwim? from like inside..

Kept coming and going but not regular i dont think =/ , anyway sat on sofa now and they okay now just feel like im going poop/wee my self lol


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Can't sleep (whats new lol) more so as I have things flying around my brain, oh and my twitchy leg is driving me insane! 

OH is crashed on the couch. I left him there 2 hours ago. My feet were all swollen and puffy and he kicked off when he sat down and I put my legs on him. It's not as if I get chance to be comfy ever anyway and they really needed to go up. So I took myself off to bed instead. I just couldn't sleep becasue I am so wound up about going to his uncle's funeral on Monday. I am going to support him but it is turning into such a hassle. Originally we were going in the Porsche (its a 1980's model with nice leg room and low down seats). The idea was so that I would be as comfy as possible since we are travelling from Yorkshire all the way to Buckinghamshire (during commuter traffic with roadworks on the way). Obviously with Bonfloss's LO arriving early I'm not exactly keen to travel all this way as anything is possible!! I only get one day off work (OH gets two and his parents are both retired) so it will be a case of travel down, go to crem ceremony and then head back. I am going to be worn out for work the next day as I can't switch off and relax with other people about. Now his monther has decided she wants us all to travel together meaning there will now be 4 of us cramped togeher in a different car. We were arguing about this all last week with his parents and OH was trying to pursuade them otherwise. Today I just got wound up even more though as his mum and dad came for tea. His mum was like 'have you told the hospital you are travelling so far?' and 'its such a long way you will be uncomfy' I KNOW THIS ~ I TOLD YOU THIS BEFORE AND NO ONE SEEMED TO GIVE A DAMN!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: His dad did kindly offer me a bean bag to rest my feet on but as nice as the offer was it's pointless, it will just make me even more cramped in the bloomin car (I am 5ft 9 and have long legs). I feel bad for thinking that I don't want to go but at the same time I feel I have a valid reason not to go! 

Sorry Ladies, just had to get it off my chest. I am so stressed with it all!


----------



## special_kala

Is anyone finding with due date getting closer that everytime you ring OH when hes at work/out he answers the phone all nervous?


----------



## Kte

special_kala said:


> Is anyone finding with due date getting closer that everytime you ring OH when hes at work/out he answers the phone all nervous?

Not yet but I think he feels like it will still be forever away since he wants LO here now!


To top off my evening my bloomin' MP3 keeps wanting to play the same 2 songs over and over even though it's on random as there are 100s on there!


----------



## Kte

Well I am tired to the point where I hope when my head hits the pillow I will just sleep!

:sleep:

Night all x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just a quick question that im panicking about.. iv got 90 to take with me for parking food ect on monday... will this be enough? i get paid 20 on tuesday.. just panicking i havent got enough money ect!


----------



## danni1979

Yup specialkala,my OH is really jumpy if i call him at work bless..
Just sat here and munchedmy way through an entire tube of pringles and dip,i am a pacman.,lol.
xx xx


----------



## i_am_amy

special_kala said:


> Is anyone finding with due date getting closer that everytime you ring OH when hes at work/out he answers the phone all nervous?

Everytime my OH leaves the house and asks if he needs to take his phone I yell 'YESSSS incase I go into labour'. Scares the life out of him but you never know!!!


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ I'm sure that you have more than enough money... I'm not even sure we'd have that available in our accounts even now; after our shopping spree and the bills that are due out... LOL... Try not to worry too much love...

Kte ~ I really understand where you're coming from with the concerns about travelling so far now, hehehe... I'd be the one driving them all down there... Seem to get travel sick since being pregnant... LOL... Along with the morning sickness, wonderful... It's funny as I was out and about yesterday as you all know with OH shopping, after another funny turn and having to find something to eat; I admitted to OH I don't think I'll be travelling too far away from the house now, until after LO is here... We were only 30 mins away from the house, walked around B & Q, travelled 30 mins to the town where my Mum & Dad live (so still only 30 mins away, in a slightly different direction) I had well and truely had enough once we arrived home... So the thought of being coped up in a car travelling so far down south from here just wouldn't be done, I'm sorry... I be the one ringing to say my thoughts are with you all etc and staying put... As I did with my own uncles funeral in Scotland earlier in the year. It wasn't that I don't care or won't miss him etc it's the whole practicality and strategics of getting there, being confinded, uncomfy, struggling once there are knowing/finding somewhere to thrown up if the occasion arrises... Everyone was fine and understood... Hope you can find some happy medium...

It's 2am, I can't sleep! OH is zzzing away bless him, dog's asleep on one chair, one of the cats on the other, DS is away with the fairies and I'm not really sure how come I'm awake! I'm not hungry, I was so uncomfy in bed. 3 times in 3 hours I've trotted to the loo to pee... Only to get back into bed to want to trot back again 20 mins later... My bump has been rather active since going to bed, I'm either too hot or when I chuck the blankets off I'm then too cold. I was scratching away at my tum, whilst getting the feeling I'm gonna pop soon. All babe's movement feels as though it's really low down under my belly button and towards the back of my pelvis... I don't feel as though I'm in pain, just uncomfy...

I've had horrid horrid horrid amounts of yucky discharge today (had to change my pad 3 times) My boobs were pouring milk when I settled into bed earlier and now just feel rather tender... I kinda hope that this is all a sign that my cervix might be opening (maybe wishful thinking) but I'm really feeling past my best now, I'd kinda like to be out of the queue now... (I'm sure you all know the feeling, the one where you've been waiting to go on the log flume for 3 hours now, it's starting to rain and the winds starts blowing around; you've 30 mins left in the queue before you'll even get on the ride. And you know you're gonna end up absolutely wet through and cold... But when you got into the queue you'd have been quite happy to run through the sprinkles in the front garden naked as the sun was cracking the slates and there was no breeze to be seen or felt...) Anyone want to take my place?

Today I hope to do the last load of washing for the weekend, slowly work my way through the ironing and use my (abuse my) dish washer for the 1st time in what feels like a year... Well, it's not worked since before Feb... LOL wasn't worth fixing while we weren't here... And not been a top priority until now... OH absolutely hates washing the pots... It was my one pet hate when at college (DS was just over a year old when I started; it was the one job that I struggled to keep on top of all the while I was there... When I qualified as a Nursery Nurse, I was lucky to walk into a job at one of my placements until I started Uni; with my first wage I went and invested in the dish washer... It had a small dent in the side, so it cost my just over £100... It's a slimline one, has done sterling service for me in the 6 years I've had it...) I know it sounds daft, and as long as I've had it, it's only required OH to give it a hot wash out 3 times to bring it back to life when it's broken down... I know I kinda feel bad but I had to admitte that it's now about time I started to save for it's replacement to go into the new kitchen/diner... I feel as though it's almost treason... In the time I've had the dishwasher MIL has had 3; and my own Mum has had 1 and got rid of it, as it kept blowing fuses... Turned out it was a faulty socket in her kitchen rather than a faulty dish washer... LOL sods law...

Ok I'm waffling, I'm gonna see if I can settle on the sofa for a few zzzz's if not I'll see what crappy tv there is to watch... What a fun way to spend the night! Rather have a cool glass of wine and a piece of white chocolate, haven't got either in so no chance...


----------



## Kaites

special_kala said:


> Is anyone finding with due date getting closer that everytime you ring OH when hes at work/out he answers the phone all nervous?

Mine gets worried if he comes home from work and I'm not home- he thinks I've been taken to the hospital and I wasn't able to get a hold of him. He's starting to get worried about drinking a couple beers in the evening in case he has to drive too- too cute :)


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well felt off colour yesterday but went and did some food shopping. Walking does start to bring on period pains now. OH wasn't impressed that my hospital bag isn't done, :lol: will do it today had to convince him i'd do t and he said you might not get to tomorrow. I am so wanting baby to come now as sleep is becoming non-existent!

Had some lovely big burgers for dinner, OH is good to me.


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ I so hear you loud and clear... I managed a few hours on the sofa, about 4 ish... DS ment well, came downstairs, gave me a cuddle and a kiss; which woke me up... Not to worry, I'll catch a few zzzz's later... Hopefully... Good Luck bag packing...

Morning all... Just had a lovely warm bowl of fresh made porridge... Yummy... First time in a long while since I've had something other than cornflakes...

Have a lovely day all...


----------



## Maffie

I've watched a little tv and hads a little snooze on the sofa. Feel rough this morning. Just not myself.

Just eaten a lovely raspberry glazed krispy kreme dongut


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies - still no baby lol (I can see most posts in this forum starting that way for the next few weeks! lol :haha:)

eswift - I wouldn't feel jealous...I'm knackered but the only way I can sleep is to wear myself out completely! Got to finish the washing, do the ironing, finally do the effing filing (been wanting to do it for 2 sodding weeks and its annoying me now! lol) and sort through the cupboard under the stairs. If I get time I've got to put the vaccuum around too and maybe mop the kitchen floor.......I think we can safely say I'm nesting. I've only felt LO move once this morning so keeping an eye on him/her as they are normally beating me black and blue by now, but maybe they're worn out too! 

It's hubby's last Sunday at work today until after his leave. He leaves the house at 8.30 and then he's not back until 7pm :cry: I always miss him so much but it's the last time he has to go, and he's only got another 9 shifts until he's off, mostly earlies too! :thumbup:

Xtaylorsmummy - I'm sure that's more than enough money. We will just about be able to afford the fuel and the £10 parking permit lol. Luckily, I'm allowed to take our own food in so hubby wont have to rely too heavily on the WVS which rather conveniently is right outside the birth centre door! lol. I'm waiting for the pay-off to come through from my work thing....that would come in very handy right now let me tell you!! 

Anyhoo, time for brekkie! Toast with Jam and a big glass of orange juice with my iron tablets. I will be so glad when I don't have to take these anymore. Does anyone know how long after birth your levels return to normal.....I know that if I have any bleeding it could take some time but I'm hoping that it's only going to be a couple of weeks.....I don't think my lower portions can take much more! 

Have a great sunday ladies! :hugs:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

:hugs: to all that need it 

No signs of anything at the moment I am officially working on getting LO out I am so done with being pregnant at this stage......... 

Work tommorrow but this will be my last full time week yeyyyyyyy.. Il be on maternity but still doing 2 & 1/2 days but I dont mind it will keep me busy and anything better than full time ...

Hope you all have a nice sunday xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiyaaaaaaaaaa girls :)

Well my cold virus was the quickest in history and i now feel bloody fab :) really chirpy and upbeat.. makes a bloody nice change from feeling like a zombie the last few months :lol: 

My boy is off out with his nan & grandad so we are gonna take the dogs for a stroll round the park later :) 

Have a good sunday girls and i'll catch you soon xxxx


----------



## Neon

Hi all. 

V jealous of krispy kreme doughnut Maffie! Can't get them where I live! OH made carrot and walnut cake yesterday so may have a piece of that instead and a bowl of coco pops.

Well ladies I'm *38 weeks* today! We're off to Bristol at 12:30 for OHs parents Ruby Wedding anniversary party so hoping bubs stays content in my belly :blush:.

Have a fab day :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

I know I'm not on my own in saying this but 'COME OUT BABY'!!!!

So yesterday we walked around the shops all morning then to Sainsburys, had my epo and rlt, bath with clary sage, curry for tea, bounced on the ball, had a back massage with clary sage and nothing, absolutely nothing:dohh:

What makes it worse is that my cousin came home from Australia for his dads funeral, its the first time he has been home in 15 years and its unlikely I will see him again for a good few years, unless I win the lottery!, so everyone would love this baby to come whilst they are home, its the first time he has seen my 2 boys aswell, they go back on the 13th October, I'm due on 6th, having a sweep next Wednesday (fingers x) please will my baby to come out, I'm ready now, freezer is stocked too!!!!:hugs:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Just a quick question to those who had to have the drip, to they numb ur hand first? I asked at hospital the other day about numbing cream for it and the midwife said they put a shot of local antiseptic in because the needle is quite big when i had it with taylor i only had numbing cream and it hurt so so so bad =/


im so tired today, like i could fall asleep right here right now. Think my body is gettin me ready for tomorrow lol


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> Just a quick question to those who had to have the drip, to they numb ur hand first? I asked at hospital the other day about numbing cream for it and the midwife said they put a shot of local antiseptic in because the needle is quite big when i had it with taylor i only had numbing cream and it hurt so so so bad =/
> 
> 
> im so tired today, like i could fall asleep right here right now. Think my body is gettin me ready for tomorrow lol

Oh my goodness, can't believe it's tomorrow for you xtaylorsmummy! I'm sure they will be able to help if you mention about last time you had it. 

Good luck with tomorrow....and we'll be waiting for an update with baited breath!! 

As for me...bubs woke up after a long lie in this morning and proceeded to beat me up when I was on the phone to hubby! lol. I know I shouldn't worry as this child is so bloomin active, but even just an hour without feeling a kick can make me feel uneasy lol. 

jlosomerset - I'm off to fill my freezer this afternoon! Made a couble batch of chilli last night (well Hubby did anyway!) and I'm going to bake a pie or 3 too! Might make some soup too as I have rather a lot of leeks and potatos in the cupboard....can't remember if hubby likes it though! hmmmmmm :shrug: I hope that baby comes soon for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

I just had a quick scan but will cath up properly later. OH is not well and my leg is still playing me up so we are both just taking it as easy as possible today.

I heard from *Bonfloss* this morning. They are fine, everything is going well. She is still in the hospital at the moment as she is healing from the assisted birth but is hoping to get home tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Bingers

Hope everyone is having a nice sunday! I am so glad that I have no work tomorrow and therefore won't have that sunday evening feeling later. 38 weeks today too but I still have a feeling my baby is going to wait so preparing myself for another 4 weeks of pregnancy but fingers crossed won't be that long!


----------



## expecting09

Good afternoon girls

The suns out and I feel like proper poo, typical. I think LO has moved because I can't feel her movements very often, and when I do it's really weak, if it's still the same in a couple of hours I think I may ring the hospital, better to be safe than sorry I guess. AND I've got the dreaded cold, so bunged up, sore throat, cough, headache, you name it I've got it! Already been back to bed today, so I think it's gonna be feet up with the eastenders omnibus this afternoon


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

My washer is still working hard, OH is working hard, DS is working hard and I'm sat watching them all... OH is fitting radiators, DS is filling the dishwasher (he's hoovered through too bless him)... I'm shattered...

I know DS ment well when he kissed me this morning I nearly shot off the sofa, I'd only been asleep 3 hours ish... Bless him... I've lots of horrid horrid yucky discharge again today... Not sure if it's a good sign or not... Been bouncing and sitting on my ball, but I'm so tired I'm so clumsy today... Nearly fell of the ball twice, spilt coffee all over the side, and nearly covered the entire kitchen in porridge too... Maybe I should go try have a nap since the boys are busy doing tasks and chores...

DS isn't being over worked honestly, he went swimming too this morning... He loves having his freedom and knows he's gotta help out and is gonna have to once babe arrives too.. Infact I think he's gained confidence and independence since having to do things himself... Plus he's keeping the house tidier (even his bedroom too...)

Right I'll catch you all later have a great afternoon...


----------



## cloud9mummy

special_kala - Is anyone finding with due date getting closer that everytime you ring OH when hes at work/out he answers the phone all nervous? OH says he isn't getting nervous but he keeps panicing about me not having my phone right by my side in case I go into labour! i'm off to wales tomorrow for 5 days whilst hubby is staying here and he keeps asking me not to go as he's really worried i will give birth in wales haha

maffie - i hope you're feeling better soon x did you manage to get your hospital bag packed? i'm thinking i will do mine when i get back as don't want to be trekking it all way to wales anyway lol

taylorsmummy - can't believe your big day is nearly here!! good luck tomorrow xx

eswift - we all deserve rests :D


----------



## keerthy

Talyors mummy - Can't believe it!!!!!! Good luck dear!!! :hugs: 

Alrite ladies.... *38 weeks today!!!!! *:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Though am scared, anxious...... :wacko:


----------



## Bingers

Keerthy we due same day! I am with you re nervous and excited all at the same time! Think what worries me most is not knowing when something will happen and not knowing that it has when it does if that makes sense!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

thanks ladies!!

im soo scared its untrue, if i think about it i have a panic attack :nope:... and im quite sad about not being preg anymore even though iv not enjoyed it! =[

My little girl is off to my sisters at 5 and im dreading it! im going to miss her so much, iv cried at the thought of leaving her! i dont want her thinking weve left her:cry::cry::cry:

me and OH having chinese tonight and watching xfactor then early night i think :sleep:

im bring pram/moses basket/bouncer down once tinkerbella has gone, and then hoovering upstairs :shrug:

picking my other birth partner up at 7am in morning, going to be shattered!


----------



## Kte

Good luck tomorrow *TaylorsMummy* :hugs: :flower: We shall all be thinking of you x

Found another new arrival! Oct-bump has had a little girl . . . here is her thread (I have PM'd Chaos too :thumbup:) birth-announcements elle-francia-here

Congrats on 38 weeks *Keerty* & *Bingers* :happydance:

Hope you get some rest *eswift* x Bless your DS for waking you up with a kiss! Even if it was an early wake up call for you.

My right leg is still playing up, cankles are bad but when I only have one cankle it's just plain unfair!!! lol Tried all sorts and it just won't go down. I'm keeping my eye on you elephant foot!!

OH is making cheesecake *Yummy* It smells soooooooooooooo nice! 

I forgot to say, I took my moses basket apart the other day to wash it all and now I can't figure out how it all goes back togther! :rofl:


----------



## lindak

Good luck tommorrow taylorsmummy.............


----------



## sam76

Goodluck TaylorsMummy xxx thinking of u xxxxxxx


----------



## keerthy

Bingers said:


> Keerthy we due same day! I am with you re nervous and excited all at the same time! Think what worries me most is not knowing when something will happen and not knowing that it has when it does if that makes sense!

Yayyy!!!! :thumbup:

Its a weird feeling isn't it???? 

I really dunno wat will happen... since its my first!!!! Hopefully... I can manage!! :shrug:


----------



## lucilou

cripes it's all feeling a bit real now, isn't it?

Good luck tomorrow, Taylor's Mummy xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Im due October 6th, a baby boy =]


----------



## florabean1981

:hi:to the couple of newbies to the thread.
I've just done a quick scan of the posts, as I'm not feeling too well & the text keeps jumping allover the screen, making it kinda difficult to read.
Just wanted to say I feel like poo- my tonsils are inflamed & red & I have a stinking cold. Had my 5 yr old nep0hew staying with me this weekend, and bless him, we had to have a long chat about the baby because he is now convinced that once the baby is here (he keeps calling the baby Henry for some reason, lol) he wont be able to stay opver anymore & is feeling abit left out... I *think* I said all the right things to reassure him & include him in everything & he was good as gold all weekend, even attempting to vacuum my lounge (so funny coz I have a massive dyson & he is a lil midgit boy, hahaha) an stuff to make himself useful while I was moaning about feeling lousy. My OH is taking him swimming next weekend in the pool at his work, so he's getting a whole pool to himself to do some snorkling in, so hopefully the little bit of spoiling will make him remember he's still one of my number 1 boys, lol. 

lso, on the news front, I think I might have begun to lose my plug... TMI warning here, but all day I've been getting clear little lumps of jelly stuff in my knickers, which I've never had before. Could just be discharge though, so dont wanna get my hopes up. Got midwife first thing in the morning though (ugh) so will ask her, along with my thousand of other dumb questions I need to ask & have answers for....

Taylorsmummy & Mer01, good luck with your inductions & c-sections tomorrow; will be thinking of you. Look after yourselves & I can't wait to hear your baby news & see pics etc. :) Finger's, toes, legs etc crossed for you for speedy deliveries & quick recoveries :hugs:

Better go to bed now or I will never be up in the morning...

Take care everyone. xxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

off to hospital now! sooo scared!! never been so scared!! =[


----------



## baby.love

Good luck Taylorsmummy.. try to stay as calm as possible hun and just keep thinking not long now till you meet your little man x

Well girls its back to normal today as my OH is back to work :( His operation worked we think but he got an infection last week which meant he was home longer than planned lol! I am still feeling rather chirpy and have more energy than normal so i am chuffed... And today is my LAST MW appointment before meeting little miss Sienna :shock: I am hoping my BP is back to normal when i see her and that Sienna is still engaging! although i reckon she will be free again and is just playing games.

*Last but certainly not least Mer01 is having her baby girl today by c-section  I have started a thread in 3rd Tri but will keep you girls updated in here too as i get any news..*

Have a good day girls and i'll catch you all soon xxx


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ Good Luck Girl! I'm sure you'll be in good hands, hopefully it'll all go quickly without too much pain and struggling... I'm looking forward to hearing that all's well for you and babe... Good Luck Love...

Mer ~ Hope all goes well today...

Well after my long soak in the bath last night, the back ache didn't ease; guess I was just absolutely buggered. I managed a slight nap later in the afternoon, I thought I'd slept for hours; woke up feeling rather groggy and crap. Went downstairs for a drink only to be told by OH I'd only been asleep for about 15 mins!?!?! How disappointing! So all in all I managed to have 3 & a quarter hours of sleep yesterday... Thankfully, last night I did sleep much better, yes I was still backwards and forwards to pee, up at 3am for a drink and then back up at 7am to get DS sorted for school... I do feel so much better than I did yesterday...

The floor levelling just didn't happen this weekend, not for the want of OH trying. There was a hole that needed concrete in it, well; that was still wet last night... I hoping that OH is able to do the leveller this afternoon... Maybe it's wishful thinking...


----------



## dom85

Taylorsmummy and Mer01, good luck today, can't wait to see pics!

I'm 37 weeks today!!! :wohoo: Only 9 days left until I'm induced, still feels like ages though!


----------



## soontobemom

best of luck to taylors mummy and mer01 today :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all 

36 weeks today :happydance:

Just seen midwife who managed to scare me saying inductions hurt far more than natural labours, this is the midwife who always contradicts my consultant. Although sher is chasing up the aneasitist as ive still not seen them :shrug:

Baby bit quiet last night and this morning so mw said phone L&D if things dont pick up today.

OH slept on sofa last night to see if we'd both get some more sleep and neither of us did :rofl: 

I pretty much got my bag packed yesterday, baby's bag today then i'll probably tip them out and repack better :lol:

Good luck to taylorsmum and mer cant wait to hear all about the babies :flower:


----------



## colsy

Morning all. I've noticed that quite a few girls know ages in advance that they're going to be induced on a certain day, and I was just wondering why this is. I can understand an elective caesarean being planned in advance, say if the baby's breeched, but why do some girls have to have an induction planned in advance, often before their due date?

I'm a bit zonked this morning because I had to have EIGHT pees between getting ready for bed last night and getting up this morning. OK, three of them were while I was reading in bed last night, but that was in the space of half an hour. I don't know where all the fluid comes from - when I go, they're usually quite big pees! I'm sure you all needed to know that;-)

Lots of head engagement (I think) going on yesterday and today. Keep having sharp, very low pelvic pain. It doesn't feel muscular at all, so am guessing it's not little contractions. Feels more ligamenty and as though the bones are moving apart - interspersed with a few rather piercing pokes in my bits. Can't say I'm enjoying this particularly.

By the way, am I the only girl on here who hasn't got round to doing perineal massage? I keep planning to (I am 37+2, so really should start), but I seem to be cooking with chillies every night so don't want to get my hands anywhere near my bits - ouch!

This morning's tasks are to pack my and baby's bags. Then use up the cauliflower in some soup to add to our growing pile of freezer meals.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

argh im so mad! been here since 8and waiting for a bed! because im high risk alll the beds aretaken so now sat inward where women are being induced and bored!!!


----------



## Maffie

colsy said:


> Morning all. I've noticed that quite a few girls know ages in advance that they're going to be induced on a certain day, and I was just wondering why this is. I can understand an elective caesarean being planned in advance, say if the baby's breeched, but why do some girls have to have an induction planned in advance, often before their due date?
> 
> I'm a bit zonked this morning because I had to have EIGHT pees between getting ready for bed last night and getting up this morning. OK, three of them were while I was reading in bed last night, but that was in the space of half an hour. I don't know where all the fluid comes from - when I go, they're usually quite big pees! I'm sure you all needed to know that;-)
> 
> Lots of head engagement (I think) going on yesterday and today. Keep having sharp, very low pelvic pain. It doesn't feel muscular at all, so am guessing it's not little contractions. Feels more ligamenty and as though the bones are moving apart - interspersed with a few rather piercing pokes in my bits. Can't say I'm enjoying this particularly.
> 
> By the way, am I the only girl on here who hasn't got round to doing perineal massage? I keep planning to (I am 37+2, so really should start), but I seem to be cooking with chillies every night so don't want to get my hands anywhere near my bits - ouch!
> 
> This morning's tasks are to pack my and baby's bags. Then use up the cauliflower in some soup to add to our growing pile of freezer meals.

Hi Colsy the reason I may be having an induction is im on blood thinners, as I developed some clots on a superficial vein and incompetent valves in a major vein during this pregnancy. So I inject blood thinners every 12 hours (so the clots I had in superficial vein cant get in my lungs and cause a pulmonary embolism)
If I go into labour naturally while on these meds I will bleed alot and if I need a section I cant have an epidural as they can cause clots in the brain so i'd have to have a general in an emergency. (also doesnt help having asthma)

Means its safer to plan baby's arrival and get me in hospital off my injections and get baby here, I need to have the injections for 6 weeks after baby comes too.

If I go into labour naturally I have to be checked if im having regular pains to check im not in labour before I can inject. I can imagine that may be quite a few trips up to the hospital over the next few weeks.


----------



## dom85

colsy said:


> Morning all. I've noticed that quite a few girls know ages in advance that they're going to be induced on a certain day, and I was just wondering why this is. I can understand an elective caesarean being planned in advance, say if the baby's breeched, but why do some girls have to have an induction planned in advance, often before their due date?

I'm being induced because I have gestational diabetes and there is a slightly higher risk of stillbirth for GD babies if you go to term.


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well , I have been having these pain in my lower back the last couple of days wondering are they just normal or is it a sign? I have also just gone to the bathroom and sorry tmi but there was some thick stuff there sort of like snot sorry again !! Do you think this is normal discharge of could it be my plug ?




colsy said:


> Morning all. I've noticed that quite a few girls know
> 
> By the way, am I the only girl on here who hasn't got round to doing perineal massage? I keep planning to (I am 37+2, so really should start), but I seem to be cooking with chillies every night so don't want to get my hands anywhere near my bits - ouch!
> 
> .


I still havent done it yet, cant seem to bring myself to putting my thumb in there lol ... :blush:


----------



## Eala

lindak said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all. I've noticed that quite a few girls know
> 
> By the way, am I the only girl on here who hasn't got round to doing perineal massage? I keep planning to (I am 37+2, so really should start), but I seem to be cooking with chillies every night so don't want to get my hands anywhere near my bits - ouch!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I still havent done it yet, cant seem to bring myself to putting my thumb in there lol ... :blush:Click to expand...

I'm like this too :blush: My husband *has* agreed to help me out, but he's never actually offered at any point, and me being a muppet, am too embarassed to ask :rofl: Think I maybe just need to bite the bullet and ask him, I'm 39 weeks now, it's a bit ridiculous! I'm telling myself that 1 week (or 2, if she's the 1 week over I think she'll be) is better than nowt!


----------



## aimee-lou

Colsy, I haven't started my massage yet....I'm actually in 2 minds as to whether or not to bother as I'm so swollen 'down there' it's probably not a good idea lol. I too seem to be cooking with chillies or peppers and don't really fancy the idea of putting anything like that near anything sensitive! lol

Soups for me too today....Leek and Potato! I'm trying to gradually buy an extra of everything that we normally eat to put in the freezer....sausages and Bacon being the main things as hubby is a bit of a fiend for them lol. I will also get about half a dozen pizzas next time in in the supermarket lol. :thumbup:

Bubs seems to have settled down after the past week of false labour pains, stabbing pains, aches, vomitting etc....I had a slight inkling that I was going into slow labour, but it all seems to have stopped. Bubs is still moving around (seems to have run our of room and thinks there's an escape hatch somewhere on my left! lol

I'm still waiting to hear back about my work settlement. I've checked the wording on the email and I wont get the money until 21 days after the contract is received back from me signed...well that scuppers my plans of a pre-birth shopping spree. I have however decided what I'm going to treat myself too....hubby has insisted that I spend at least some of the money on something just for me as I'm the one who's had all the stress. He's getting some stuff out of it for his bike etc, so I'm going to buy a sewing machine! I've wanted one for ages (years and years) but £150 is a lot of money to spend on even a basic one....so now's my chance. I was going to get a load of x-stitch stuff, but I figured that you can gradually buy these up as you go along......I'm going to start making my own baby clothes and things for while they are small......have a fab pattern for bibs that you can make out of old towels!! :thumbup:

Anyhoo, I'm off as I have to do a few little jobs today. Hubby wont be home til 9 :cry: but I'm counting down the days until his leave now....12 to go and he has 4 of them off!! :happydance: 

Have a good day everyone. Good luck to Mer and to taylorsmummy on their inductions....these October babies aren't half keen aren't they! Welcome to a new week.....and it's October on Thursday!!! :flower::wacko:


----------



## lindak

aimee-lou said:


> I know how scary lol


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

I sarted the day with good intentions, 2 loads of washing out and washed the front door down, it was looking very grubby!, then I stopped for coffee and my motivation has gone:dohh:

Need to move myself and pop to doctors to get prescription for DS1 and to post office, have a feeling a milky way has my name on too!!!!

Made a batch of bolognese yesterday and going to do a chilli today, DH bought some carton soups for the freezer too so we are getting prepared.

Is anyone else finding that they want to eat junk.....or is it just me?

Have a good day girls and babies x


----------



## jlosomerset

Uh oh!!! Just seen an advert for maltesers, now what do I do, milky way or maltesers, lol:winkwink:


----------



## lindak

jlosomerset said:


> Uh oh!!! Just seen an advert for maltesers, now what do I do, milky way or maltesers, lol:winkwink:

Both LOL


----------



## eswift

LOL I have been eating junk food for most of this pregancy, with cornflakes thrown in for good measure... Not quite sure how I've managed not to put much weight on; think that has much to do with the sickness not ever really having gone away...

I'm just about to go make myself a chip butty with beetroot... I've no idea why but that's just what I fancy... I've eaten so many jars of pickled beetroot I've a feeling it's a craving... That and silver skinned onions... I've no corned beef in or I'd be having that too and moaning about heart burn all afternoon...

OH is zzzing away again, DS is at school and the chores are still there to do... I'm so uncomfy, bump is so low, I can't even do my maternity trousers up when I'm sat as they hurt my bits. I can't stand for long as my hips/back start rebelling. Thank goodness to being able to lean on the sink when brushing my teeth, and the fact that DS will help once he's home...

Right off to cook my chip butty...


----------



## florabean1981

Re: perineal massage- I had fully intended to do this, but have just never gotten round to it. I got the gel & downloaded some articles & tips on what to do, but still.... I figure if I tear, I'll tear at the end of the day. Everyone else in my family did, so I probably will too; such is life, lol. :shrug:

I hope taylorsmummy & mer01 are okay today. 2 more babies shouldd be here my tonight I guess! Very exciting. :)

Re junk food: yeah I want to eat junk too; no cravings, but just like it's easier to eat junk than it is to cook something nutricious & healthy. I think with me it'smore laziness than anything.


Well, I'[m still feeling a bit rough today; my throat is very red & inflamed & I still hacve my cold, but I'm just tking paracetamol & drinking tons of water & resting... If I still feel like it on weds, I'm gonna go to the docs, but I'm sure it'll pass.
Had my 38 week midwife appointment first thing this morning; was all very dramatic. When I got there, it turns out my midwife is on a training day, so I was seeingh the duty midwife, which was fine, as she's lovely. BUT.... just when I got there, another lady was having a crisis, so she saw her first. I had to wait nearly 40 minutes; she then came out crying her eyes out & was being sent to the big hospital for an emergency scan as it looks like she may have lost her baby. Totally knocked me for 6 that did & even the midwife looked all upset & shakey. Definitely dont envy their jobs, that's for sure.
Anyway, I was her last appointment this side of lunch, so that worked in my favour coz I was able to ask her all my stupid questions, was given a cup of tea & a tracker bar (how cool is that?!) and basically had a good old chat about everything. 
I'm 38+3 now, but still only measuring 35cm, but she says it's fine as baby & me are growing each appointment. He is now fully engaged (yay!) and the right way round, nothing wrong with my urine, no swelling, baby has good steady heart rate & my pulse was a perfectly normal 120/80, which is actually the highest it's ever been, lol. 
We discussed my birth plan and local breast feeding support groups, ho9w much change to take to the hospital, what pain relief options I have 7 all that jazz. She has reccomended that due to people in my family being allergic to Pethadine & also my asthma (which isn't very well controlled) that I definitely avoid Pethadine, suggesting I go for gas & air & water pool/bath at first, then go for an epidural if I feel I can't cope, which I am perfectly happy with.
Spoke to her about my possible show last night (I had more of the snotty stuff this morning too, sorry if that was TMI, lol) and she said it's all good & all pointing to the right direction. :)

I also had the chance to speak to her about me not going too overdue coz of OH havfing to work away nearer the end of Oct, and she was really understanding; so she has booked me in for a sweep on 12th october (if I haven't already had him by then, obviously) when I'll be 40+3 & if that doesn't work within 4 days, I'll be given an induction. Hopefully it wont come to any of that as I'd prefer to go it naturally & let him come when he's ready, but it's good to know I have these options available if I need them so I wont have to worry about going into labour without my OH or a birth partner there.

So, all in all, a good day so far for me. :)

Hope everyone else is okay. :hugs: to y'all. xxx


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls :flower:

Good luck for today Taylorsmummy!!

Is it just me or is anyone else getting really excited about October babies arriving? I can't wait to get online at every opportunity to see if there are anymore new babies or if anyones gone into labour!!

Another crap nights sleep for me again last night..needed to have a wee every 2-3 hours even though I'd not drunk anything. It wasn't long ago I could go all night (11-7) without a bathroom trip,sometimes I had to go at around 3am but now my bladder has gone C-razzyy! Do we think this means that my boy has moved further down? Suppose I'll find out at my 36week midwife check on Wednesday. I had alot of period like pains yesterday too and I could only manage 5 mins of hoovering before I had to sit down cos the tops of my thighs ached so much!
I'm so excited to be onto the last box on my ticker! And the fact that I'm due a month today!!! I've ordered my tens machine too, it's being delivered on Thursday along with breast pads and maternity pads, so I'm just about ready!


----------



## Maffie

Im still loving junk food but im trying to cook when I feel up to it. I did roast potatoes and carrots last night with a medley or cabbage, leek and broccoli and steak and lots of horseradish. Tops off with rhubarb crumble and custard, yum yum yum. Made fairy cakes too but they were wolfed down in minutes :rofl:

Just had lunch, bacon and tomatoes and might indulge in an ice cream in a minute.


----------



## aimee-lou

Jlosomerset - re: the important decision....I too say both, and get me a twirl while you're there! lol

I'm really in the mood for junk....lots of pastry and for the last 3 nights I've made some form of chip (granted they're home made, roasted with olive oil but still :dohh:). I didn't get round to making pies yesterday so may have to today. I did however, have a go at a swiss roll which turned more into a swiss fold as I left it to cool too long :dohh: - hubby enjoyed it though! 

Right, On with the paperwork! Cup of tea and some garibaldi's will get me through! lol:thumbup:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

well i dont think my baby will be here anytime soon! still waiting, what makes me mad the two women who came in at the same time have been started off but not me! feel likee they have forgotten about me tbh. Aparntly labour suite is very busy,so why start them off and not me? argh sorry for my moaning lol


----------



## florabean1981

that sucks taylorsmummy. I hope they find a bed soon & can get you started- it must be so frustrating having to wait. I'd be going mental by now... :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

I'm back!!
I went with the milky way, very restrained of me!!!
Seeing my reflection as I walked past a car is probably what stopped me buying anything else:haha:
Just having crackers and cheese then will have my milky way with raspberry leaf tea.
I'm with you on the chip front, could happily eat them everyday, curry for tea tonight:happydance:


----------



## Maffie

You girls made me need chocolate, so just bought a big bar of Cadburys caramel..... I think i'll eat it all :rofl: Got a can of coke in the fridge and will have a cup of RLT in a bit.

Pasta and garlic bread for dinner tonight.


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't know what's for tea tonight tbh....hubby wont be home until 9pm and he's never very hungry at that time. May make sausages and mash with red-wine gravy. sounds good to me!! lol :dohh: I've got a large batch of leek and potato soup in the slo-cooker so if all else fails I'll whip up a batch of bread rolls and hey presto....dinner! lol

decided that I'm going to make a 'cornish pie' this afternoon too.....I just need pastry so if I make that for the freezer then if a smaller version should 'fall' onto a plate for my lunch/tea type meal, then what a shame! lol :happydance:

Mmmmmm food! Really should be doing this sodding paperwork!! :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

hey girlies

Just to let you all know that Mer01's princess has arrived safely into the world :) she is in special care at the mo as she is early and Mer01 is just waiting to go down and see her..,. i will leave all the precious details for Mer01 herself to tell you xx


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> Just to let you all know that Mer01's princess has arrived safely into the world :) she is in special care at the mo as she is early and Mer01 is just waiting to go down and see her..,. i will leave all the precious details for Mer01 herself to tell you xx

Awww, lovely. So pleased to hear this. Mer has been through a lot and I'm really glad to hear some good news from her. xx


----------



## baby.love

I know bless her she really hasnt had it easy.. but now hopefully she will have a nice speedy recovery from her c-section and be home with her princess soon xx


----------



## keerthy

baby.love said:


> hey girlies
> 
> Just to let you all know that Mer01's princess has arrived safely into the world :) she is in special care at the mo as she is early and Mer01 is just waiting to go down and see her..,. i will leave all the precious details for Mer01 herself to tell you xx

Glad everythign went well!!! :) 

Thanks for the updates babylove.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for letting us know baby.love! And congratulations to the whole of the Mer01 family! :flower:


----------



## Kaites

Hmmmm- all this food talk is making me hungry! My mum emailed me my grandmother's recipe for chicken corn chowder, so I think I'll be tackling that this afternoon. Freezer is filling up nicely. I've been indulging in junk lately too- ice cream has become my guilty pleasure :) I've ben dragging my hubby out on nightly walks and I think he's starting to realize they usually involve a trip to the gelato store in our neighbourhood or the grocery store to buy a carton of ice cream!

It's exciting hearing about all these October babies coming early! All the best to Taylorsmummy and Mer01. I hope they get things ready for you soon Taylorsmummy.

I'm counting down the 6 days til our due date, but pretty sure she'll be late. Anyone else getting impatient? Had lots of BHs yesterday and stabbing twinges in the cervix, but I'm still waiting for some "real" action.

:hugs: to all those who need them!


----------



## h702

colsy said:


> Morning all. I've noticed that quite a few girls know ages in advance that they're going to be induced on a certain day, and I was just wondering why this is. I can understand an elective caesarean being planned in advance, say if the baby's breeched, but why do some girls have to have an induction planned in advance, often before their due date?

im getting induced because i have had a kidney transplant and they dont want anymore stress on the transplant than is needed. 

well, im a bit pee'd off with my midwife. i havent seen her or spoke to her in 8 weeks and im getting induced next monday. So i have no birth plan, and no idea wether baby is engaged or not. Is it unreasonable to expect her to try and contact me about this stuff?? she is supposed to come out when you get home and see your doing ok with baby but somehow i cant see this happening! :shrug::shrug:

hope taylorsmummy gets started soon :)


----------



## djgirl1976

*HELLLLLOOOOO ladies! Just wanted to jump on here and give you a quick update on our dear Chaos*:)
She is at the hospital being checked right now. She is having contractions, but says they are not "regular". She is waiting to get checked by the Dr. but is thinking maybe it is early labor. 
I am going to hang tight for an update from her before posting anywhere else, but wanted all you Bumpkinsl to know what is going on! 
Let's keep our fingers crossed for her, girls! She's right here at the end and a nice progression into labor and then little Autumn would be fabulous!
Good luck, girl!:hugs:


----------



## lindak

djgirl1976 said:


> *HELLLLLOOOOO ladies! Just wanted to jump on here and give you a quick update on our dear Chaos*:)
> She is at the hospital being checked right now. She is having contractions, but says they are not "regular". She is waiting to get checked by the Dr. but is thinking maybe it is early labor.
> I am going to hang tight for an update from her before posting anywhere else, but wanted all you Bumpkinsl to know what is going on!
> Let's keep our fingers crossed for her, girls! She's right here at the end and a nice progression into labor and then little Autumn would be fabulous!
> Good luck, girl!:hugs:

Wow great news ! I really hope this is it for her ! xx


----------



## eswift

Oooo Fingers crossed for chaos... Hope everything goes well...

It's quite exciting hearing about these's possible and actual arrivals... Bring home how soon it could be for anyone of us...


----------



## sam76

congrats to mer and her safe arrival xxx and goodluck to Chaos too xx fingers crossed
Im having a sweep done in the Morning to see if it will move me on, very uncomfy now at all times and i really cant wait any longer to meet my son xx Very nervous about the sweep though


----------



## jo_79

Hi girls hope everyone is ok.

If anyone is interested i have a breast pump thats not been used that im not gonna bother with. Free to first person who pm's me and i will put it in the post tomorrow.

I got it from someone i bought my doppler from and she never used it but it hasnt got the original box. 

Also got a box of unopened raspberry leaf tea going, i still have a box im using but being induced on friday so i wont use the 2nd box.

Congrats to Mer01 :)


----------



## Eala

Congrats to Mer01, looking forward to any updates :hugs:

Fingers crossed that this is it for Chaos!! Oooh, so exciting! :D


----------



## colsy

jo_79 said:


> Also got a box of unopened raspberry leaf tea going, i still have a box im using but being induced on friday so i wont use the 2nd box.

Just in case you decide not to give your raspberry tea away, it is also really good to drink after you've given birth for a couple of months as it helps to get your uterus back into its pre-pregnancy shape and keep it nicely toned.

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> Also got a box of unopened raspberry leaf tea going, i still have a box im using but being induced on friday so i wont use the 2nd box.
> 
> Just in case you decide not to give your raspberry tea away, it is also really good to drink after you've given birth for a couple of months as it helps to get your uterus back into its pre-pregnancy shape and keep it nicely toned.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Makes mental note...must get RLT!! (Still haven't and I've been meaning to for 2 weeks!!)


----------



## jo_79

colsy said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> Also got a box of unopened raspberry leaf tea going, i still have a box im using but being induced on friday so i wont use the 2nd box.
> 
> Just in case you decide not to give your raspberry tea away, it is also really good to drink after you've given birth for a couple of months as it helps to get your uterus back into its pre-pregnancy shape and keep it nicely toned.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

that sounds good but i really cant stand the taste of it - ive drunk so much of it lately it just makes me gag now lol


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Well it has been a long long day. OH is a star doing all that driving. I took my hospital bag and LO's too just in case and . . . nothing happened! Better to be prepared. It was obviously quite a sombre and delicate day but LO was such a wriggler all day, I have never known them be so active all day. I kept on getting what I think is a bum stuck under my ribs! Cheeky!

*Taylorsmummy* ~ hope they have seen you now and good luck! 

*Mer01* ~ congrat's on your little girl :flower:

*Chaos* ~ fingers and toes crossed for you!! (will get LO to do it too!)

*sam76* - Good luck with your sweep tomorrow :hugs:

*aimee-lou* - nice idea about the sewing machine. I bought one a few years back with the best intentions but it was re-claimed and it got stuck in reverse and I haven't used it since! lol. Then again, I did design tech at school, i'm not the best at sewing. A button has come off my maternity pants and I have yet to sew it back on lol :dohh:

*Florabean* ~ Hope you start to feel better soon. :hugs: Glad your MW answerd a lot of your questions.


I haven't started to massage. I am not sure if I will. It's not exactly easy to do and OH would certainly not help with that one!!

I agree, I really really need to remember to get some of RLT too, I will make it my Thursday mission (pay day lol)!

Re: Junk food ~ oh yes, although I have a hankering for a fruit salad right now . . . but usually I am after something nice and sweet. Here is a pic of OH's yummy cheesecakes he made yesterday!

​
Well, it's soon :sleep: time. Can't wait. Work tomorrow and then 36 week MW appointment in the afternoon.

:hug: xx


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats Mer:)
Hope you have a quick recovery and LO is doing well!
Chaos is back at home and in early labor. 
She is going back in when her contractions get more regular. She's a bit more dilated and 80% thinned so not long now, they are saying. 
She pulled the muscles on one side of her stomach so she's in some pain:(
Hopefully Autumn won't keep her waiting too much longer!
She is getting some rest, so if I hear any updates I will let everyone know!


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats to all the new oct mummys wow the bumpkins are all coming out early! Hope everybodys doing ok i dont get much time to drop in with my little man being in scbu. He is doing well now in a normal cot its just his feeding they need to sort and soon as thats sorted he can come home hopefully by end of week.
Ive been put on antibotics as my c-section scar has got infected and its killing me but he was worth all the pain!


----------



## eswift

Mumof4 ~ It'll be fantastic news when you're both together... Hopefully, this weekend will be the time...

Chaos ~ Hope you're not in labour too long...

Mer ~ Congratulations love...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

still waiting! 3cm no contractions yet had a sweep again and there not put gel in waitin for a bed in labour so i can have waters broken...x


----------



## keerthy

Hello Ladies.... 

NOT A GOOD EVENING AT ALL FOR ME!!! .... :nope:

My BH's were getting more and more troublesome since yday. Could not take it anymore.. so called the delivery suite this evening. I was told to come in so that I can be monitored. 

Went to Del suite around 6 20 pm and waited for the mid-wife..... 
Took my urine sample - was told there were a few leucocytes in them..... and it was sent for examination.... and I would get the results thru ma GP. 

Was put on the CTG, LO was moving loads! thank god!!! 

MW told me I was having contractions... which were mild & kind airregular and not full blown yet! And I would need an internal examination. 
Alrite... was OK with it.... got ready.... THE PAIN was HORRIBLE!!!!! body went warm.... and I was in tears!!!!! :cry: Gosh!!!! I dinno it was so so so uncomfy and painful!!!! 

She could not find my cervix probably I was too anxious and did let her do her job!!!!!! Such a Shame! :dohh: She did try doing again the 2nd time.... :nope: It was painful!!!! 

So now am not sure if my cervix is open/closed!!!! 
LO is 3/5th palpable, cephalic presentation and LOA position (wonder wat it is?! tryign to google) 

MW wanted to keep me in tonight, but since I stay 10 mins walk from the hospital I was sent home and was told to come back if contractiosn get stronger n closer/if waters break....etc etc etc

Well, have my regular GP appt tomorrow morn at 9 am.... and I was told to keep my appt! 

Mumof4 ~ hope LO and u get home soon together... this weekend! 

Taylors mum ~ 3 cm dilated! hope its not long!!!! :hugs: good luck 

So hows everyone doing today?????


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

in so much pain contractions are regular 4-5 min apart. cant sleep at all, feel sick and loads o pressure on bum! on my own still wont ring dp!!


----------



## florabean1981

Congrats to Mer01 & her princess- can't wait to hear name, weight etc. :)

Taylorsmummy- Kim, I really hope you're ok. My mind has ben on you all day, wondering how you're getting on & stuff. Finger's crossed you're able to cope with the pain & get some much needed rest before you go into full blown labour mode... :hugs:

Chaos- ooooh great news! Really hope everything goes as planned & Autumn makes her arrival in true style & grace, lol. Thans for the updates DJGirl. :)

Mumof42009- glad you're okay. Hope Adi is doing ok & getting bigger & stronger by the day & will be able to come home real soon. :)

It really is beginning to get exciting for the Bumpkins isn't it? Brings home that chances are each day, we'll be getting news of someone having a bagy pretty much from this point onwards, lol.... and scares me like hell at the same time!!! haha.

Does everyone have a text buddy who they're gonna let know as & when things happen so they can update on here? I dont have one, but now I'm thinking I should as I plan to stay in the hospital for a couple of days after the birth, so it would make sense to have someone I can let know... anyone wanna be my labour of love text buddy, so to speak? :shrug:

Anyway... my throat is still very sore & scratchy, but the cold seems to be alleviating a bit, so hopefully I am on the mend & will be healthy again in a few days. My OH has a day off tomorrow (yay!) so we're gonna blitz the house, go shopping, get me a new gym ball coz i managed to puncture mine already (clutz!) and pay in my birthday cheques, which I'm sure my bank will appreciate, hehehe, as my account is looking a bit dire these days thanks to having to live off of crappy MA from now on... Thankgod OH has a decent wage otherwise we'd be screwed... or more to the point I would be since everything is in my name still!

Anyways, much love & lollipops to you all & good luck to everyone who's starting to 'feel things' or who are being indiced/having sweeps/sections etc over the coming few days. :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Wow...just look at all the progress around here! No updates to report on Chaos yet, but Keerthy, I hope things either progress or stop hurting! 
xTaylorsMummy, sorry to hear you are in pain:(
Hope things move along a little quicker for you!
No progress for me to report to anyone other than feeling like my belly is going to explode and that there is no room left in there for LO at all. I fully expect my little guy to keep me waiting another 2 weeks or more. It would just be too easy on my heartburn if he decided to show up soon:)
Hope all the other ladies are doing well around here!


----------



## djgirl1976

florabean1981 said:


> Congrats to Mer01 & her princess- can't wait to hear name, weight etc. :)
> 
> Taylorsmummy- Kim, I really hope you're ok. My mind has ben on you all day, wondering how you're getting on & stuff. Finger's crossed you're able to cope with the pain & get some much needed rest before you go into full blown labour mode... :hugs:
> 
> Chaos- ooooh great news! Really hope everything goes as planned & Autumn makes her arrival in true style & grace, lol. Thans for the updates DJGirl. :)
> 
> Mumof42009- glad you're okay. Hope Adi is doing ok & getting bigger & stronger by the day & will be able to come home real soon. :)
> 
> It really is beginning to get exciting for the Bumpkins isn't it? Brings home that chances are each day, we'll be getting news of someone having a bagy pretty much from this point onwards, lol.... and scares me like hell at the same time!!! haha.
> 
> Does everyone have a text buddy who they're gonna let know as & when things happen so they can update on here? I dont have one, but now I'm thinking I should as I plan to stay in the hospital for a couple of days after the birth, so it would make sense to have someone I can let know... anyone wanna be my labour of love text buddy, so to speak? :shrug:
> 
> Anyway... my throat is still very sore & scratchy, but the cold seems to be alleviating a bit, so hopefully I am on the mend & will be healthy again in a few days. My OH has a day off tomorrow (yay!) so we're gonna blitz the house, go shopping, get me a new gym ball coz i managed to puncture mine already (clutz!) and pay in my birthday cheques, which I'm sure my bank will appreciate, hehehe, as my account is looking a bit dire these days thanks to having to live off of crappy MA from now on... Thankgod OH has a decent wage otherwise we'd be screwed... or more to the point I would be since everything is in my name still!
> 
> Anyways, much love & lollipops to you all & good luck to everyone who's starting to 'feel things' or who are being indiced/having sweeps/sections etc over the coming few days. :hugs:

Aww, flora...I would volunteer but I imagine you want someone in the same country to have that job!:haha:
Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I can relate. I just had the worst cold/flu/sinus thing a week or two back. I realized that being 9 months pregnant and sick was actually probably the one thing more miserable than being 9 months pregnant!:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

there's been another October little girl born:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y-labor-pics-added-my-little-sweet-heart.html

So cute!


----------



## pip holder

*Florabean* :hugs:
I'm applying for position of text buddy :thumbup:
Have meant to get round to requesting one myself so would solve everything :flower: Let me know so can PM you my number x


Mer - wahey!!!! Well done lovely, let us know the details asap

Does anyone else feel like it's all a dream seeing these birth announcements? I keep thinking we're all still in 2nd tri....going to get a shock on the 15th if I don't accept that things are REAL aren't I....:haha: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Kaites

Remember how scary the 3rd tri forum seemed a few months ago? Crazy that we are all so close to the end. Now for a good scare, I check out the postpartum forum :lol:


----------



## florabean1981

pip holder said:


> *Florabean* :hugs:
> I'm applying for position of text buddy :thumbup:
> Have meant to get round to requesting one myself so would solve everything :flower: Let me know so can PM you my number x


Awesome, I will PM you my number. :)


----------



## Chaos

Hey girls,

Thanks for the well wishes. Thought I'd poke my head in between contractions haha. 

I'm still at home, it's 2am and contractions are bouncing between 4 and 11 minutes apart, so nothing regular yet. They are pretty freaking intense but manageable. I'm only really feeling it in the bottom half of my bump and they radiate down my thighs which kinda sucks. 

The worse part is I've pulled all the muscles in the left side of my stomach so it makes doing anything feel like I'm being stabbed whilst being kicked by a horse lol. I'm wondering how I'm going to push if they are still painful cause I can't even blow my nose atm :dohh:

Gross moment .. but in case any of you get this and wonder if its normal .. I'm also loosing a lot of what I can only describe as "goop" down there its blood coloured now, I get a bout a 10p size blob every time I go to the bathroom. OB said its totally normal and it means the cervix is changing. 

As of 2pm I was "a loose finger" dilated and 80% thinned out. I'm hoping these contractions are doing more for that. We'll see tho.

Congrats Mer! Keep in there Taylors Mum!

Can someone please keep a list of the new babies being born, I will update .. I just can't sit still long enough to do it at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## Chaos

btw ty to DJgirl for updating :) :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

morning chaos, hugs to you. With both my previous labours i never felt any pain in my back was always my thighs, felt like i had ran a marathon the nxt day but soon eased. Hope things progress quickly for you x


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Wow taken ages catch up, only been away couple days lol

Mer - congrats hun, cant wait to see pics :)

Taylorsmummy - hope your ok and LO is here soon!

Chaos - oh good luck hun, hope things move along quickly for you :hugs:

Wow its getting close now, starting to feel so real! I'm very nervous now wondering if today will be there day!

My son is climbing on my bump for a cuddle and to watch tv sat on me, it hurts so much but dont want to push him away :( bless him!

Off to get breakfast now. Hope your all ok!xxx


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls!

Anyone told these little October bumpkins that we're still in September... LOL...

I've had a horrid day yesterday complete with sickness and generally feeling crap, this morning I've been sick already again today, I'm not sure if it's the ms back or if I've picked up a bug... My bump, Hips & back were so sore yesterday too, ended up in a warm bath by 4pm, had a few paracetamols too... As I say I'm not sure if it's a bug or just part of the pregnancy thing...

OH took me to tesco's shopping yesterday afternoon, I've decided that as of the end of this week I shall be doing the shopping on line and getting it delivered when OH is up and about as I really can't bend to empty the trays they bring... I tried to order the shopping yesterday for the end of the week, however, I lost all motivation and concentration; I didn't get it ordered at all... Will see if I can do it later today or tomorrow, if not OH will get a list and will have to either do the shopping or the ordering on line...

I struggled to walk around tesco's yesterday, can't bend well to empty the trolley on to the belt, I ended up packing the bags rather slowly; everything is at the wrong height, so heavy and just impossible to do... I'm so fustrated!!! I have to rely on OH to do things I'd normally do, DS has stepped up to doing the housework for me too... I'm not sure what I'd do without them both at the moment... I feel so hopeless, useless and isolated...

Mum has been a great support, as babe is so low and everything is ready for babe to arrive, I should be expecting to do less; and basically she keeps telling me to enjoy the opportunity of doing very little... I know she means well, but I can't even take the dog out... Being confined to the house is now starting to really do my head in!!! And now the sickness haas joined it... (Bummer!)

Hope you all have a lovely day, I'm gonna see about having a pj day - well until I've to go get my hair cut... It's really nice hearing about the new arrivals I hope everyone one is doing well and get home safe and sound with their LO's....


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Chaos hope contractions progress for you and you'll soon have your little girl.

Taylorsmummy hope they get you sorted soon

Eswift when you get a tesco delivery I get them to bring the trays into the kitchen and they unpack them onto the worktops. Not sure if ive just got a good guy who brings mine. Not used them for a while though as brother keeps coming and I sit in a chair around the supermarket :rofl:

Been feeling rough and sick.Baby is quiet again, it picks up occasionally so going to phone hospital if ive not had some serious kicking by lunch time.


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Anyone told these little October bumpkins that we're still in September... LOL...
> 
> I've had a horrid day yesterday complete with sickness and generally feeling crap, this morning I've been sick already again today, I'm not sure if it's the ms back or if I've picked up a bug... My bump, Hips & back were so sore yesterday too, ended up in a warm bath by 4pm, had a few paracetamols too... As I say I'm not sure if it's a bug or just part of the pregnancy thing...
> 
> OH took me to tesco's shopping yesterday afternoon, I've decided that as of the end of this week I shall be doing the shopping on line and getting it delivered when OH is up and about as I really can't bend to empty the trays they bring... I tried to order the shopping yesterday for the end of the week, however, I lost all motivation and concentration; I didn't get it ordered at all... Will see if I can do it later today or tomorrow, if not OH will get a list and will have to either do the shopping or the ordering on line...
> 
> I struggled to walk around tesco's yesterday, can't bend well to empty the trolley on to the belt, I ended up packing the bags rather slowly; everything is at the wrong height, so heavy and just impossible to do... I'm so fustrated!!! I have to rely on OH to do things I'd normally do, DS has stepped up to doing the housework for me too... I'm not sure what I'd do without them both at the moment... I feel so hopeless, useless and isolated...
> 
> Mum has been a great support, as babe is so low and everything is ready for babe to arrive, I should be expecting to do less; and basically she keeps telling me to enjoy the opportunity of doing very little... I know she means well, but I can't even take the dog out... Being confined to the house is now starting to really do my head in!!! And now the sickness haas joined it... (Bummer!)
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day, I'm gonna see about having a pj day - well until I've to go get my hair cut... It's really nice hearing about the new arrivals I hope everyone one is doing well and get home safe and sound with their LO's....

Big :hugs: hun x

I fully sympathise with you, I always do the grocery shop but had to give in this weekend and send HD with a list, like he hasnt got enough to do at home, felt really guilty as it was the one thing I was still doing but I was having to do it with one of those mini trolleys as I couldnt reach to the bottom of the normal size ones, DS1 is only 6 and as much as he tried to help he couldnt reach either, what a site we must have looked:haha:

DH has been really good and listening to me moaning about my sore hips and the shooting pain I keep getting down my leg, puffy feet and ankles.....and the list goes on, he is working so hard to get things done and was plastering till gone 9 last nite, mmmm thinking about it is that just to get away from me moaning and get out of giving me a foot rub:dohh:

I am trying to be nice to everyone but the patience is running thin now, on the school run I keep getting 'have you not had him yet' or 'are you still here' what does it bloody look like, arghhhh!!!!!

Anyhows have a good day girls, DS2 is home today, no preschool on Tuesdays, have no idea what to do with him, perhaps we will bake something, it doesnt involve leaving the house then!!

:happydance: 39 WEEKS TODAY:happydance:


----------



## Chaos

omg this SUCKS.


----------



## jlosomerset

Chaos said:


> omg this SUCKS.

Hang on in there hunny, were all behind you:hugs:

Get bouncing on that ball, pace the hallway lots, its what worked for me last time and most importantly breath!!!!!

The end is in sight for you, although it probably doesnt feel much like it now, and every contraction brings you one step closer to meeting your little girl :cloud9: x


----------



## pootle33

Good luck Chaos and everyone else!!!

Look away now if TMI.............................this morning I thought sod it I'm trying these natural methods and had sex with DH. He was more than happy to oblige. Already a few hours ago and not a twinge but for the purposes of experiment thought I would share. I also have some pineapple to eat later....................please come out LO!!!


----------



## Mummy~L

Wow not been on this thread for a couple of days, looks like lots has started to happen!

Congrats to all that have have their gorgeous babies!

Good luck to everyone in early labour, hope you all progress quickly and get to meet your LO's soon!

For eveyone else still waiting, hope you are all ok!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsO29

Good luck to everyone!!

Well I am 37 weeks today!!

:dance: :dance: :dance:

Getting lots of gooey type discharge, but no contractions yesterday.
I think my 'slow' labour has stopped completely for the moment!

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Aw chaos hun, not long to go now, hope things move along quick for you. your little girl will be here soon! xx

Oh I agree with the shopping. I'm on my own so cant ask anyone to do it for me. I now have to get a few things every couple days rather than a bigger shop once a week now. I just cant manage it and I dont drive so its impossible to push my sons pram full of bags! I think i'll start doing it online now I need to get the freezes stocked up. I'm not one for cooking myself i'll cheat hehe

xxx


----------



## lindak

mrso- congrats on 37 wks

chaos - :hugs: thinking of you xx

taylormum- :hugs: thinking of you x

its all action here this morning , was at hosp app this morning and they reckon baby is well down , ( whether that means engaged I dont know ) ! 

Come on baby come out now !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kte

BIG :hug:


----------



## Maffie

Think my baby is trying to scare me again, only 1 movement today, tried a hot shower and a cold fizzy drink. Going to eat some food and if nothing im phoning L&D. Tummy keeps feeling tight and I just dont feel quite right.

Gosh i just want to hold a happy healthy baby.


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Think my baby is trying to scare me again, only 1 movement today, tried a hot shower and a cold fizzy drink. Going to eat some food and if nothing im phoning L&D. Tummy keeps feeling tight and I just dont feel quite right.
> 
> Gosh i just want to hold a happy healthy baby.

Maffie, I'm the same today. Tummy tight all the time and I feel totally off the planet. Baby hardly moving at all, but I think this is quite normal as we get nearer the time, simply because there isn't much room in there now for the little bumpkins to kick (can anybody confirm this?). I feel zoned out, like I've been spliffing all night. Good job I've stopped work, cos I don't think my clients would appreciate the abilities of my brain right now;-) Maffie, I hope you get some kicks soon to put your mind at rest. xx


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ I hope you get some serious movement very soon...

Keerthy ~ Hope your BH either come to something or bugger off...

JLo ~ Glad to see I'm not alone being so pathetic... OH just like your's keeps himself very busy so I don't have to moan at him... LOL out of sight out of mind LOL... He's just gone to his pit... He was home late this morning, but did make a few calls applying for a permant jobs. Always hopeful... Although the agency are reasonable, OH would prefer a 'proper' job'...

Chaos ~ So close yet so far away... Keep bouncing, keep calm and try to relax... oooo I'm so excited... Not long now... Breath... Hope it's not too long now...

Glad to see I'm not the only one, who's gonna take the easy option with the shopping... At least there's an alternative available... What to have for lunch, that's light easy and not gonna bounce??? Damned, if I know...


----------



## Maffie

Ive just rubbed my tummy and got some mild kicks but its not like normal. hmmmm will see how I go over the afternoon. It's weird how our bodies make us feel isn't it.


----------



## Anababe

Aw maffie try not to worry too much. I remember with my son I went 4 days hardly feeling him, then just the odd movement and I was very worried but he was fine. Theres not much room for them now. I'm only getting them quite low down now and def not as often as usual. Hope LO kicks soon though to make you feel better :hugs: x


----------



## Kte

*Maffie* ~ hope LO perks up for you soon x

I'm struggling at work with the moment now . . . only 8 working days to go! :happydance:

I am 'jet lagged' from yesterday I think. Will finish work at one and have MW appointment. Need food. 

Sorry ladies, that is the extent of my brain power at the moment! 

:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon everyone! 

Maffie - My LO seems to be making the most of the lie ins just like his mummy at the moment. I don't feel anything until I've had lunch....which can be a little disheartening when you're woken at 5am with the need to pee! Also, hubby has noticed that the movements seem a lot less fierce....it's just pains in my cervix and back have replaced them! lol

How is everyone? I'm going to have to read back and see if there are any more updates - :hugs: to Chaos and Keerthy!! 

I've got all the paperwork to do...it's my last big task and I'm determined to have it all done today as I'll be damned if I'm going into labour with letters and filing that need doing! It's all stacked around me (took me a while to gather it all together) but now I have no choice but to deal with it! 

I got a phone call re: my money this morning. My union rep has signed it all on my behalf and I will receive a cheque by the 19th of October! :thumbup: Well I have to wait and see when it arrives now....could really do with it by the 12th - keeping fingers crossed! lol

Anyhoo - hope everyone is ok....I'm off to make myself a bowl of soup and a roll for my lunch then I'm setting into the paperwork! Wish me luck lol :coffee:


----------



## lindak

Maffie - Hope lo moves about soon , if not why not ring your hosp so that you can put your mind at ease.


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift, good luck to the OH on the job front.

Maffie on the movement front, the midwife told me to make a hot and a cold drink and take a bit from each until they are gone, have something to eat then lie down for half hour and if still no movements then to phone back. It worked for me, fingers x it will get your lo moving.

Well we made the flapjacks, probably the most expensive flapjacks going mind you, we had nothing in so had to buy all the ingredients, cost me £10!!!!:dohh: Have just put the chocolate on them and waiting for them to cool now, I hope they taste nice after all this effort and money!!!

Going to put DS2 to bed in a bit, much to his disgust so I can have some very precious 'me' time before we do the school run, he will sleep just doesnt want to admit it!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Chaos said:


> omg this SUCKS.

Bless your heart...I knew you would be up in the middle of the night and online!:haha:
C'mon Autumn...seriously, stop torturing your Mommy before all the really hard work starts! 
I will be thinking of you today and waiting for updates(while "willing" Autumn out of your womb):thumbup:
Maffie and Colsy..hope those babies start moving around for you a little more. Mine has been very quiet recently. He seems to have his biggest fits in the evening while I am on the sofa watching TV and trying to relax. He pushes and jabs and looks for a little more space, which there is none. The rest of the time I don't feel much of anything other than an occasional nudge. I agree though, if you are getting worried, call. You're too far along to be worried by something right now. Better to just be able to relax and wait for LO. Of course(and this is TMI), I let DH know that my mucus plug came out or started to come out last night and of course he went into a panic. I had to spend the next hour trying to convince him that I am not yet in labor. No dear, just because my back and belly hurt does not mean labor. They have been hurting for weeks. :haha: He has no idea. I can already tell who will be the calm one when the time really comes:rofl:


----------



## djgirl1976

*Another quick update on Chaos!*
Her contractions are at 7 minutes...she goes in when they hit 5 or her water breaks...and she's trying to relax right now.
She called the labor ward and they said they think probably sometime tonight!
Says she is currently "dying" in the tub...bless her:(
Keep hanging in there, Chaos! Only hours away, now!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

still no where near. its takin the piss tbh. been waiting since 8am yday, 3-4cm dilated, no contractions. so fed up gettin loads of pressure in my bits but NOTHING... 3 people have gone into labour while iv been here!!!!!


----------



## lindak

xTaylorsMummy said:


> still no where near. its takin the piss tbh. been waiting since 8am yday, 3-4cm dilated, no contractions. so fed up gettin loads of pressure in my bits but NOTHING... 3 people have gone into labour while iv been here!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: Not long now ! Hang on in there ! xx


----------



## h702

taylorsmummy - did they just do a sweep to induce you? i hope it gets going soon, im in on monday to be induced and was really hoping it wouldnt take longer than 2 days! walking is supposed to help i think? x

chaos - your so close now!!!! hang on in there it will be over before you know it xx

maffie - im having alot less movements than usual too, keep trying not to panic. i think maybe they just dont move as much cos theyre being squished? or we just dont feel it as much. hope he boots you soon tho ;)

hope everyone else is doing ok, cant believe how quick this time has come round


----------



## Maffie

Well had lunch and went to sleep as felt rough, head hurts. I hope I perk up before I have this baby!

Taylorsmummy sounds strange to leave you so long, have they not put a gel in?

Hang in there Chaos sounds like Autumn wont be far away now.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

wont put gel in as im already dilated. iv done loads of walkin but nothing. i can feel hes really low when i go loo, my floo floo is really swallon and sore.. so fed up.


----------



## Maffie

Gosh I think i'd be asking for the drip by now hun.


----------



## jo_79

xTaylorsMummy said:


> wont put gel in as im already dilated. iv done loads of walkin but nothing. i can feel hes really low when i go loo, my floo floo is really swallon and sore.. so fed up.

have they not mentioned breaking your waters yet?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

yeah "im on the board" aparntlly waiting for labour ward to not be so busy.... hmmm anougher lonley night in hospital listenin to labouring women!


----------



## daopdesign

Still no signs for me - I just know I'm gonna go over!!! :-(

Have the consultant on Tuesday to book for an induction date but hopefully I won't make it!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck xTaylorsMummy & Chaos!! Exciting!!

MW said Im fully engaged, I lost my plug 2 weeks ago now and am getting regula period type pains - so she doesnt reckon Ill be long! We shall see though :dohh:


----------



## Kte

I have no signs what-so-ever! LO has been a super wriggler for two whole days now. I keep telling them if they want to come out and play now then that is fine for me and they will have lots more room! I keep on getting a little bum up near my ribs, MW said baby is the right way round but a little to one side (I knew that from the bum!) :D Still ceph 5/5 but I am happy with that.

I am starting to 'think' my way to labour now, in my head it can come anytime, even before I finish work! . . . I was almost tempted to help OH shift a large TV to get things moving (obviously I didn't as I knew really it was a bad idea). I have thougth for ages that LO will go over but I am trying some sort of reverse psychology on myself :rofl: Its' just sooooo hard when you hear about everyone else! 

Thinking of you *Chaos* :hugs:

Oh dear *TaylorsMummy* ~ hope you get sorted out soon :flower:


----------



## sam76

Goodluck to Taylorsmummy & Chaos!!! come on girls!
well i have been for my last m/wife appointment today, and i had a sweep, not very nice girls at all, she said she couldnt do a proper one, as my cervix was still high, deffo will not be having another!! got a appointment friday with my Consulatant so we shall see what she says, since having this done this morning, im so uncomfy and feel like i need to wee all the time, so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Danuta

Sw, good luck Chaos! Thinking of you! So exciting!

I'm due Friday but no major signs yet... I've just got a seriously upset tummy and threw up 3 times today. MW said this could be a sign, I hope it is!


----------



## having#4

Hey guys! Just popping in from 2nd Tri.
Taylorsmommy, we are rooting for you!!! Can't wait to meet little Dexter! (btw, LOVE the name)

Keep us posted! Now that I know where you are updating I will keep checking in here! :)


----------



## Per16

ah this is such a LOVELY thread, I havent been keeping up with the October Bumpkins so much has been going on, how exciting! Mt C section is booked in for the 14th of October and just cant wait now!!! 2 weeks tomorrow, so nice to read everyones preggi day tales, most certainly got me through a listless day catching up! Hope you are all well!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hey everyone, 

Chaos and Taylorsmummy :hugs: - Not long now. 

I've finished my filing!! Woohoo! And i found a few things that I thought I had lost! Bonus! That was my last task to do - 

All we have to do now is sort out the nursery and then LO can officially make an appearance! 

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow :happydance:!! I'm quite scared as hubby was born at 38+1 and weighed 8lb 12oz!!! His Mum is only a small woman...same height and a little bit more slender than me, so if she can carry that size....eeek! Hubby has said that he's going to keep a close eye on me from tomorrow onwards as he's impatient now! lol.....he's impatient!!! would be better if we could just stay in until the evening of the 10th.....please baby! 

Right, I'm going to put my feet up and then put a cottage pie on for tea....with lots of gravy and some broccoli on the side.....yummers! 

Have a lovely evening ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Phone L&D for reassurance and they said baby may just be having a quiet day but I still have to go in. So just need to pop some clothes on and head off.


----------



## jlosomerset

:hugs: Maffie, always best to get checked if you are in any doubt x


----------



## florabean1981

Hey ladies; thinking of you all. I feel like I'm dying- I spoke too soon last night when I said I was sdtarting to feel better... Being heavily pregnant, stupid sciatica, heartburn from hell is nothing compared to staying up all night coughing my guts up, throwing up from coughing so much & stinging my back of my throat like crazy; I feel like a lil kid who just wants their mummy... God I hope I feel better soon. Gonna phone Drs tomorrow & get an appointment coz I can't hack feeling this ill.

Anyways, :hugs: to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Maffie - good luck at hospital hun. Hope LO moves for you soon.

Florabean - sorry your feeling so ill. Hope your a little better tomorrow :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pip holder

*Maffie * let us know how you get on sweetie :hugs:

*Florab* hope you're on the mend soon - how rotten :hugs:

*Taylor's mummy* try and relax lovely, just tell yourself that it won't be for days yet and that'll tip you into it probably :happydance: fingers xd for you, it's awful being stuck in hospital :hugs:

*Chaos* come on girl - you can do it, we can't wait to meet Autumn, tell those furbabies it's time to vacate the moses basket now!

Hope everyone is ok - I've got a flat full of damp plaster ready for painting :shrug: great hey!

On a MUCH lighter note - my pram came today (to mums) YAAAYYYYYYY, have had muchos fun pushing it round the garden like a looney :rofl:

Has anyone else's sickness returned? Mine is back with a vengeance - I'm sick at least 3 - 4 times a day at the moment. Uch.

:hugs: and :kiss: to all


----------



## aimee-lou

I can't believe I'm up again. I've been lying in bed for an hour trying to get comfy and it's just not happening! I'm knackered but still can't sleep so watching Don't tell the Bride to try to get me to fall asleep. Hubby is up at 5.30 so not long to wait for him lol. 

Hope that the labours are going well for Chaos and Taylorsmummy....I don't know why but I keep thinking that if they're in labour, then it's me soon and nothing is ready for bubs and I'm on the lookout for anything as baby really can't come yet! :nope:

Well, it's past midnight so.....

37 weeks today!! :happydance::happydance:

Right, I'm off to try to get some shut-eye.....after I've watched my programme! :haha:


----------



## Maffie

Hi all, just in from the hospital, had to have bloods done as BP hit 150/94 thankfully no protein and bloods ok. I have to go straight back in if headache worsens or I have visual problems.
Baby is kicking again but they are concerned I have extra fluid occurring very fast, im also swollen but not showing for pre-eclampsia in blood at the moment. I have to have urgent scan and go in for day care assessment on Thursday, but if I worsen tomorrow then back in again.


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: Maffie....at least they didn't find anything sinister. 

Put your feet up and try to relax.....Hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie, sorry to hear that, but at last you have the sense to get checked out & stuff. Hope you feel a bit better soon & the swelling & BP go down... :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Wow, Maffie, that stinks, but at least you are ok for the moment! Do try to relax if you can...keep that BP lowered! I hear you on the swelling. I was awful for several days in a row but the last 2 have not been bad, so I hope it stays that way for a few to give the body a break!
Flora-hope you are feeling better! Keep hanging in there and soon enough you will be improving:)
No word from Chaos recently! 
I sent a message a few hours back and nothing! I let her know we are all hoping she is doing well and send our love from the Bumpkins:D
Hoping that means she has progressed into labor nicely and is delivering/resting at the moment!
I will make sure to update when I hear something!


----------



## Neon

Thinking of you *Chaos* :hugs: Hope you are progressing!
Any news *Tylorsmummy*?
Sorry to hear you have beem poorly *Maffie*. I know my feet are so swollen and no more room for bubs so generally ready to meet :baby:... 
Hope you're feeling better this morning *florabean1981*
Congrats on 37 weeks *Aimee*

Well - feel real crappy and irritable today and have done since about 4. Tripped over DPs trainer middle of the night which may have triggered it. Least don't have to go to work! Argh that would kill me off..

So another chill day today pottering, cleaning and now sleeping at strange times as up so early. Starving!


----------



## Anababe

Morning :wave:

Maffie - sorry your not feeling great but glad your ok for now. Make sure your resting hun.

Neon - hope your have a good day relaxing, i'll be doin exactly the same today, im so tired!

Flora - hope your feeling better today.

Taylorsmummy and chaos - fingers crossed things have progressed for you both :hugs:

I'm so tired this morning. DS came in my room to wake me up 20 mins ago but we're stil in bed I cant get the energy to move yet lol he's just playing with his toys so he's happy for the moment. Wish I could go back sleep though :(

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Chaos: I hope all is going/went well.. :hugs:
Taylorsmummy: I hope things have progressed for you x

Well here we are ladies

38 weeks today & Only 9 days till my c-section

I cant believe its single figures now! Have been feeling mega tired again so chilling as much as possible... I hope everyone is ok... :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

baby.love congrats on 38 weeks :happydance:

Im feeling okish apart froma mild headache, I never expected my BP and temp to be up, just so glad bloods were clear otherwise id of had to stay in. Looks like i'll be in for the day Thursday as they want the consultant to review me as I seem to of developed alot of fluid in my tummy. Means I get to see the baby on scan again. At least my bags are pretty much packed now :lol:


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Maffie ~ I hope that all's ok when you go to hospital today. I'm thinking about you anyway...

Chaos ~ I wonder how you've done? IS Autumn here???

XTaylorsMummy ~ I hope that you've had an eventful night or at least have an eventful day today... Fingers crossed...

Florabean ~ Hope your GP has a miracle cure for feeling crappy ready for you... Big Hugs... I'm feeling so much better today than I have for the past 2, the sickness has eased... Thank goodness...

Aimee-Lou ~ Hope you managed to catch some zzz's last night aventually...

JLo ~ Shoppings ordered and should be delivered Friday; even though I'd lost interest when doing the order the day before, when I went back onto the site yesterday it had saved all the items I put on the day before. Wow, saved me loads of time & hunting for stuff... OH will be excited about having to sort the shopping and put it away... LOL Feel as though I've managed to still do at least 1 chore in 2 days...

Yesterday, I took it very easy; pj day, well until lunch time anyway. Then got ready had lunch and went to hairdressers... I felt so much better yesterday evening and slept reasonably well... Still wish the need to pee would not occur quite so often 4/5 time a night... 

I finished a bonnet to go with the dress and coat I've crochet... Gonna have a try to do a pair of booties too.. I've seen a lovely cape I'd like to do too, gonna see about some nice wool (not sure what colour to do it? Any ideas, would like it to be able to be for either sex as we've still no idea...) Will see how I get on...

DS has swimming tonight, so I get to meet a friend for coffee while he's there, quite looking forward to that. The company is so wanted...


----------



## Maffie

Why do things always go wrong, work have messed up my wage!!!! They are looking into it ive only been on mat leave 6 weeks and its dropped to what should be getting in 6 months :dohh: Thats going to make bill paying fun!

My mum is popping over today which im glad of, I could do with some company. Need to phone hospital soon to get booked in for tomorrow.


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ What a bummer? Hope they don't take too long to work out the problem... Fingers crossed... Not what you need...

Right Shower time... Catch you all later... Have a great day all...


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls:flower:

eswfit, well done on the shopping, at least the OH doesnt have to leave the house that way and you can put your feet up and enjoy:thumbup:

baby.love wow 9 days:happydance: I am very jealous, would love to know which day my lo will put in an appearance!!

Maffie, glad they let you home last nite, your hospital must work mega quick with the bloods and everything else, ours seem to keep you waiting for ever!!

Am awaiting the news of any new bumpkins, its getting so exciting now:happydance:

Have midwife this afternoon and am hoping she will do my sweep, fingers x, if she refuses then I have to go to the day unit for them to do it. Lets hope it does something, although I am dreading the labour I wanna see my lo.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

aimee - congrats on 37wks

baby.love - congrats on 38 wks

maffie - glad you went and got checked out ! hope all test go ok for ya

Chaos & taylorsmummy- hope things are coming along nicely xx 


Slept bit better last night although woke at 5 this morning lo had hiccups ! Really trying to get him out now but nothing seems to be working !! I suppose when he is good and ready he will come out ! This week is draggin aswell I keep thinking its thursday :cry:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just had gel put it..waiting game now lol


----------



## Kte

. . . I was thinking it was Thursday too *LindaK*! Glad it's not just me!

7 working days left . . . my brain is just not up to it! At least most of my major jobs have been done, it's just the nice easy stuff but I think that makes it harder as I am getting quite bored. I am also getting a little frustrated as I have set stuff up, shown people how to do it and then they change what I have done or mess up the system. Something I will have to get over and just rectify when I get back! :dohh:


*Sam76* ~ hope the sweep works for you x
*
aimee-lou* ~ congrats on 37 weeks :happydance:
*
Florabean* ~ hope you feel better :hugs: OH has something similar at the moment and it seems nasty. I really hope he doesn't want to share it. I hope the doctors can help you and ease it :flower:

*Maffie* ~ hope you get some good rest and feel better soon. Not long until Thursday and seeing LO will be nice. Hope everything will be okay for you :hugs: Hoep work can pull thier finger out and sort your money quickly too! :flower:

*baby.love* ~ congrats on 38 weeks :happydance:

Well, best get on with some work!


----------



## jo_79

Morning everyone

38 weeks today :) only 2 days till induction :happydance:


----------



## sam76

Congrats Babylove!!! wont be long now
Well girls *1 day *till im due!!!! SCARY!!!!!!!!!! cant believe how quick the last few weeks have gone, i must admit im so nervous and scared but cant wait!!! i hope he doesnt make me wait to long till i meet my son!!!!


----------



## expecting09

Congrats everyone reaching milestones!

37 weeks for me today aswell :happydance:

Although baba still doesn't know which way her head is meant to go! Got a presentation scan next week so I should have a better idea of whats going to be happening.


----------



## Kte

This is getting scary now lol! I had a mini panic attack last night. I got one cramp but I think I was half asleep and it hurt, then I realised labour would be much worse! :wacko:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! 

I finally went to bed at about 2, hubby left at 6, I've only just got out of my pit! :blush: Oh well, I feel a lot better now, but I have so much to do today I'm really not in the mood....I think yesterday nigh on killed me! lol 

Congrats on 38 weeks baby.love! 

Maffie - really hope you get everything sorted....try not to worry though, it's a cock up their end so let them deal with it! I too have money worries....tbh I'm so fed up with thinking about it, I don't care anymore! 

Right, I'm off to get some brekkie and get dressed before hubby comes home! I feel terribly lazy but meh! I wont get many more mornings like that now will I! lol

Have a good afternoon ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Congratulations to everyone on their milestones! :)

Maffie, I hope work get your wages sorted out ASAP, that's such a silly mistake for them to make!

I discovered this morning that my University tutor was having a snit because I wasn't in class! Odd that, what with being on maternity leave and all... /facepalm. This is the second thing they've screwed up in the space of a week and a half. I swear, if I didn't want to do this job so much, I'd tell them where to shove their course... /rant off.

Had good news at the midwife yesterday, my suspicions that LO had finally engaged were confirmed :) She's so very head down that I was sent for a presentation scan just to confirm that it was her head and not her bum down there :lol: As it was, they couldn't get a head circumference measurement, she was too low in my pelvis. But going by abdo circumference, she's bang on average for her age, which is always nice to know :) MW offered me an internal to see if it'd kick anything off, but I decided to wait till I see her next Tuesday. Due date is Sunday, I can't believe it! Been having lower back pain and niggling braxton hicks, but nothing concrete yet. 

Hope everyone has a fab afternoon :)


----------



## djgirl1976

*Morning ladies!*
*Chaos has had her little Autumn!*
Had a message from her at 2 am and just woke up/responded. Sounds like little Autumn didn't wait long after that! 
She was born at 3:48am and was 8lb, 1oz!
Chaos and Autumn are both doing well!
I will leave all the other details for her to tell:D
CONGRATS CHAOS!


----------



## helz81

AWWWWW congrats chaos!!! xx


----------



## Anababe

ooh its getting exciting in here now! We'll all be meeting our LO's soon :D

I'm not feeling good today. So tired could hardly keep my eyes open this morning, so my dad has taken my son for the night then I can get some rest. Just had dinner and gonna go back bed for a bit now. 

I hate to complain or admit im struggling but its getting so hardwork looking after a 2yr old now on my own. I just dont have the energy to keep up with him :( 

Anyway gonna enjoy some me time today and just relax.

Hope everyone else is ok. Ill pop back in a bit to see if we have anymore news from chaos or taylorsmummy :) xx


----------



## baby.love

Awww Congrats Chaos :cloud9: & welcome to the world Autumn x


----------



## colsy

djgirl1976 said:


> *Morning ladies!*
> *Chaos has had her little Autumn!*

Wahey! Soooo exciting now  Congrats to Chaos and her family xx


----------



## Anababe

Oh crossed posts lol

Congrats chaos!! Cant wait to see pics :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations to Chaos and Mr Chaos, and welcome to the world baby Autumn! :flower:


----------



## lucilou

congratulations Chaos! 

Hope we'll hear from Taylor's Mummy soon too.... come on Dexter!


----------



## helz81

*36 weeks today*! :happydance:

Congratulations to all you ladies reaching milestones,whatever they may be!

Last night and this morning I've had alot of period like pain,hope this means things are heading in the right direction,although as it's my 3rd baby,I'm not expecting the head to be engaging just yet. Midwife at 1.30pm this aft so we'll see. It's a longer appointment today to go over my homebirth plans and I can't wait..be nice to chat about it!
Have a lovely day everyone :thumbup: xx


----------



## keerthy

:wohoo: :wohoo: Hearty Congratulations Chaos!!!!!! 


Yayyyy,..... girls...... getting exciting now!!!!!


----------



## Kte

:happydance: Congratualtions to Chaos!! Glad Little Autumn has now arrived x :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats to all milestoners!! :thumbup: 

Feels really nice to be 'full term' tbh....seems like a lifetime ago that I was sat in first tri wondering if we would get here! 

I've had some good news. I've just rung the birth centre to collect my bloods and they're fine (my phone line is a bit dodgy so couldn't hear the number she said) and that she will let the midwife know that I'm to just continue on my iron dose as is! Jubilee Birth Centre here we come!! :happydance: Yay! 

I've got a lot to do today but I've just done a quote to get my old fiesta scrapped and it looks like we may get some money for it rather than have to pay......I don't trust these things at all so I'll get hubby to look at it when he gets home! :dohh:

Anyhoos - I'm off to keep going on the paperwork. I'm still sat in my dressing gown....feel very lazy but hey, I'm comfy! lol

Hugs to everyone...all these babies! It's not October yet! lol:dohh:


----------



## sam76

:happydance: Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee

Huge Congrats to Chaos!!!! Cant wait to see some pics :thumbup:
Well done


----------



## djgirl1976

Just wanted to let you girls know I put up a thread in 3rd as well to congratulate Chaos, and her last update was that Mr. Chaos is bringing her laptop in a bit so she will post some pics for us then!
YAY:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

For anyone who has Chaos on facebook she has popped some pics of Autumn on there and my god she is so precious and Chaos looks amazing for someone who has just given birth!


----------



## baby.love

We have another early October baby ladies

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/197456-had-my-little-princess.html 

They are such impatient little things lol x


----------



## djgirl1976

baby.love said:


> For anyone who has Chaos on facebook she has popped some pics of Autumn on there and my god she is so precious and Chaos looks amazing for someone who has just given birth!

Those pics are darling:) and yes,,,she does look great! Sooooo happy for them:cloud9:


----------



## eswift

Wow!?!? Been busy on here already today...

CONGRATULATIONS CHAOS!?!?! Welcome to the world Autumn...

JLo ~ Hope she does your sweep...

Aimee-Lou ~ If you don't feel like doing anything, don't... Won't do you any favours trying to over work yourself now...

Baby.Love ~ Bet you're getting so excited now...

To all that need it, Big Hugs... These milestones are coming really fast now...

MW has called to say she's dropping home nirthing kit off this afternoon, if she does her normal running late trick, there will be no-one here as DS has his swimming lessons... If not I'll see her tomorrow no doubt...

OH is zzzzing away upstairs, I've been and started the ironing, chewed on with the washing machine, and the dish washer... DS told me he put the dishes in the washer and put it on this morning... Yep, all of 2 plates; a full cycle later I went to empty the machine, wondering why the sink still full... Little sod!! So put the 2 clean plates away and filled the machiine up... Boyes!?!

Oh well, off to grab my lunch... Not much as I only seem to get half way through any meal and then I'm full... Could eat the same again a couple of hours later mind... Notice LO is getting lots of hiccups now, my whole tum bounces... And the sudden urge to pee... LOL...

Settled on a nice white wool with blue, green, yellow and purple speckles in for the cape...


----------



## Kte

djgirl1976 said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who has Chaos on facebook she has popped some pics of Autumn on there and my god she is so precious and Chaos looks amazing for someone who has just given birth!
> 
> Those pics are darling:) and yes,,,she does look great! Sooooo happy for them:cloud9:Click to expand...

:dohh: Not adding ppl on facebook! :wacko:


Eswift ~ sounds nice for the cape :D


----------



## aimee-lou

I have succeeded in doing everything I needed to....

Tax Credit and Child Benefit forms both filled out ready for the last few bits to be added before they're sent. 
Bike is SORNed as requested
Greenflag stuff is sorted so no breakdowns :thumbup:

My tea went cold :cry: but at least I can now stop worrying.....just need to find a tenner in the washing to make my day complete lol :dohh: I'm not going to do anything now until hubby gets home.....watching Masterchef and make myself a fresh cup of tea! lol

Can't wait to see the pics of Autumn now! :happydance:


----------



## djgirl1976

Kte said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who has Chaos on facebook she has popped some pics of Autumn on there and my god she is so precious and Chaos looks amazing for someone who has just given birth!
> 
> Those pics are darling:) and yes,,,she does look great! Sooooo happy for them:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Not adding ppl on facebook! :wacko:
> 
> 
> Eswift ~ sounds nice for the cape :DClick to expand...

Don't worry sweetie...I am sure she will post some here. She had a long night(last 2 days, really) and probably needs some rest. There are only a couple up right now, and I know they probably wanted to get those up for her family/old friends who are far from her to see! Autumn Marie is darling:cloud9:


----------



## Kte

djgirl1976 said:


> Kte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who has Chaos on facebook she has popped some pics of Autumn on there and my god she is so precious and Chaos looks amazing for someone who has just given birth!
> 
> Those pics are darling:) and yes,,,she does look great! Sooooo happy for them:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Not adding ppl on facebook! :wacko:
> 
> 
> Eswift ~ sounds nice for the cape :DClick to expand...
> 
> Don't worry sweetie...I am sure she will post some here. She had a long night(last 2 days, really) and probably needs some rest. There are only a couple up right now, and I know they probably wanted to get those up for her family/old friends who are far from her to see! Autumn Marie is darling:cloud9:Click to expand...

Too true! I am sure she is worth the wait to peek at and most importantly that the new family get some well deserved rest and good quality time together x


----------



## bailey4eva

Phewwww! Just gone thru about 30 pages catchin up!!! Must pop in abit more, especially as its october....TOMORROW!!!! Yippeee!

Congrats to Chaos, looking forward to seeing the piccies!

Taylorsmum - good luck, hang in there it cant be much longer now surely!!

Congrats to other new mummies too, how very exciting :)
Good luck to all those waiting for LO to come NOW!!! Hehe. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## florabean1981

Congrats to Chaos :)

I went to the docs- he thinks it's viral rather than bacterial nso woldn't prescribe anything... Just said to carry on taking paracetamol, resting & drinking plenty of fluids. So pretty useless really. Had another sleepless night, which also involved me sitting on my bed next to OH crying for nearly an hour & all he did was say 'are you in labour?' and when I said 'No' he just said 'Good coz I'm too tired to be driving' then hugged my leg. Thnks for the sympathy- I wanted to tell him how lousy I felt & how scared I am about the labour process & how I hate the fact he has to work each day & leave me on my own coz I'm terrified something bad will happen while he's away... But nope, within minutes, he was fast asleep again. He's such a man... And I'm such a woman, lol.
I do feel alil bit better today- managed to get 4 hours sleep this afternoon, which helped & my throat hurts less- it all seems to be on my chest now, so hopefully I'm over the worst.

Anyways, :hugs: to everyone.

Taylorsmummy- I really hope things are moving more quickly for you now & Dexter makes his appearance soon! xxx


----------



## colsy

Keep having kind of period pains in my lower back and the tops of my thighs - really feels just like I'm about to come on! Obviously I'm not :haha: Baby moving a lot more today - it's right wriggling, actually, seems like it can't get comfy.

I've had a cooking fest today: carrot and courgette cake, courgette bread, lentil and courgette quiche (guess what there were lots of in our veg box this week!), apple and syrup tart, spinach and Quorn casserole, and nutty Quorn bake. Now just need to make some veg soup for this evening and then it's time for yoga.

Bit concerned about driving to yoga as I still feel rather off the planet, so might get OH to take me. I would get the bus, but that means waiting an hour after class for the bus home, as it's after 6pm.


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls

*Just a quickie... i text Mer01 earlier to send everyones love and congrats and she text back to say that she is ok and up and about although obviously in some discomfort from the c-section.... Her little girl is out of high dependancy and in special care now, and the best part is she had her 1st breast feed this morning so they took her feeding tube out *

I hope everyone is ok.. xxx


----------



## colsy

baby.love said:


> i text Mer01 earlier to send everyones love and congrats and she text back to say that she is ok and up and about although obviously in some discomfort from the c-section.... Her little girl is out of high dependancy and in special care now, and the best part is she had her 1st breast feed this morning so they took her feeding tube out :happydance:[/B]

That's fab news. Thanks for updating xx


----------



## helz81

Im on face book too and didn't think to add you all :dohh:

MW appointment was dissapointing tbh. I was told it would be a longer than normal appointment to disscuss my homebirth plans in better detail but I was in and out in 10 mins. She took my BP and blood, felt my tummy, listened to heartbeat,checked my wee sample then asked me if I still wanted a homebirth. I said yes. She said have you done a birth plan? I said no,haven't had it mentioned to me yet. Apparanltly I was meant to have been given a homebirth planning pack at my last appointment but I never was. So she gave me one of them, made my next 2 appointments and that was it,on ur way!


----------



## harmonybunny

Wow, i'm off line for a few days and miss soooo much!
Big congrats to Chaos, i bet the little one is gorgeous:happydance:
Taylorsmummy: I hope everything moves swiftly for you:hugs:
:hugs: to Flora. Hope you're feeling better.

To all of you with neighbour issues i feel your pain. Before we moved last month our downstairs neighbour was a nightmare! He was constantly partying every night of the week to the point where our floor would shake. He drove me insane until he mysteriously disappeared and the police banged on our door asking if we had seen him:wacko: . I can't help thinking that someone else in the hall maybe throttled him due to the major noise pollution cloud he single handedly settled over the building lol!

I'm also having mega back pain and period pain. It's been on and off for the past four days or so and the pressure in my pelvis is so intense that it's hard to walk. Oh the joys but it'll all be worth it in the end. As soon as it comes on i keep thinking, "keep your eye on the prize, Roni!" lol xx


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all

Congratulations Chaos, Autumn looks beautiful.

Just been for lunch with mum and brother, im stuffed and feeling so tired now. Work are trying to sort my cash ut, thankfully I had a frugal month last month so I should be fine. 

Got to be at the hospital tomorrow at 9.45 for a scan then they are going to do a BP profile and review what to do with me :shrug: Not sure what they are planning on doing.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

contractions every 3-5min,nlasting 30ish seconds.. just been in bath oh my god was amazing, as soon as i got out painhit like a truck!!


----------



## Eala

Good luck Taylorsmummy, hope it doesn't take too long now :hugs:

Congratulations to Chaos & Mr Chaos! Welcome to the world Autumn! :)


----------



## having#4

Taylorsmommy, popped over from 2nd tri and hoping everything moves quickly now! You must feel like this is taking forever! Can't wait to hear birth story for little Dexter! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## djgirl1976

xTaylorsMummy said:


> contractions every 3-5min,nlasting 30ish seconds.. just been in bath oh my god was amazing, as soon as i got out painhit like a truck!!

:wacko:You poor thing! Hang in there! It can't be long, now!:thumbup:


----------



## bonfloss

*Baby Rachel's Journey into the world - caution long post!*

First of all big thanks to Kte for letting you all know of our news and to you all for your warm wishes.

Anyway, due date was 24th Oct so you can imagine how much in shock we are with our early arrival! I was due to go for a scan last Friday as the midwife felt that baby was maybe breech at last ante-natal appt. On the Wednesday I had really bad back pain and cramps down below. I put this down to baby maybe turning round! I was up all night in agony and at one point was on all fours! Had a bath at 5am and at 6.30 woke OH and told him I was going to phone hosp for advice. He sprang out of bed but don't think he was prepared for what was to come! Hosp said to come down and get checked so threw a couple of things in a bag thinking we would be home in an hour! 

Got to hosp and had to go to obstetrics due to being 35+5. The midwife tested urine etc and said I had a UTI but doc would examine me anyway. Examination revealed a head of dark hair and that I was 6cm!!! Was told I should have baby by 3pm, could not believe it! Got on the gas and air. No baby by 3, waters were broken, given epidural which didn't work and put on drip to try and get last 1cm dilated. Doc examined me again at 6 and said baby was in wrong position and may need forceps. I was told to start pushing at 7 and if no sign after 1 hour I would be prepared for theatre. Taken to theatre at 8 and given spinal and baby delivered by forceps at 21:14 (4) weeks early. Unfortunately, I sustained a third degree tear which is absolutely horrendous and will take time to recover from. Baby was 5,14 and absolutely perfect with a full head of jet black hair - she is her dads double!

We were transferred up to post natal ward where Rachel was closely monitored for a few days as she was jaundiced and was not feeding well with being pre-term. Also, due to the tear my pain control had to be under control. We were allowed home on Monday and are now trying to settle into being a family. Its the most amazing experience but I underestimated labour and the effect on the mother when its not straight forward. Had a bad first night and was very emotional yesterday but taking each day as it comes. OH has been fantastic and its wonderful to watch him with his daughter as she is like a wee doll! 

Will get some pics up soon and keep you up to date with our progress. Look forward to hearing about the rest of the October bumpkins and huge congrats to the rest of the arrivals, will be going thru posts now to catch up!

xxxxx


----------



## harmonybunny

Bonfloss: Wow, what a story! I bet you were both totally bowled over. I'm so glad that the wee one is thriving, i bet she's gorgeous. Wishing you lots of healing hugs and hope you're feeling better soon:hugs: . What a rollercoaster but worth every moment i'll bet :) xx


----------



## keerthy

Taylorsmummy - hope everythings goes well and LO comes into this world soon.... :hugs: 

Bonfloss ~ Whoa!!! congrats honey!!! that was deffo a surprise!!!! 

Chaos ~ Congrats again honey!!! waiting for the piccies :hugs: 

Well ladies.... I have been feeling weird today!!!:wacko:
weird period pains... niggling sensations... hip was aching.... Hope they mean something!!!!! :shrug:

LO moving like normal.... but a bit more active I should say! was having back ache for each movt LO made!!! :shrug:

Now had a cuppa :coffee: and relaxed ......

My Bump went numb this afternoon ... esp around the umbilicus and it freaked me out for a while. Have been massagin my bump since then. 

Ok ladies...... will pop in after a while. Hope to hear some more good news from the girls. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Big Congrats to the new arrivals, looking forward to seeing the pictures of our first Bumpkins :happydance:

The midwife did my sweep this afternoon so fingers x it works, she said that I am partially effaced so fairly favourable for it to work, although he is only 1/5 engaged, not un-common with subsequent pregnancies thou, so am bouncing on my ball at the mo trying to get the head to come down.....come on little man:happydance:


----------



## znwinnie

Congratulations Chaos :flower:

Taylorsmummy: hope it's all going well for you :flower:

Had my 38 week app today. Got there to find MW hadn't booked it in, but as it was my 38 weeks I had to be seen so waited an hour. Then the MW was concerned by my BP so referred me to hos. Of course as soon as I got there it went right back down! Had traces of protein in my urine, but everything else was fine so got home, 4 and a half hours later :wacko:

Contractions seem to have stopped, even though I'm still getting cramps, wish this LO would make her mind up!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Grace's mummy

I am due tomorrow, but as of yet no signs/feelings .... :grr:


----------



## eswift

Coor What a day! All you bumpkin mums have been busy today...

Hope all of the LO are doing well, and are soon home after their stays in hospital... Looking forward to seeing the pictures... We're gonna be busy this month... October tomorrow!!! What a start...

I hope that none of us have any difficulties bringing these LO out into the world... Fingers crossed, that all the sweeps etc work and none go over too long...

Take care Girls... Hope you all have a good nights sleep...


----------



## Kte

*Bonfloss* ~ it must have been so tiring for you, I can't believe how long it took from Rachel being expected at 3 to her being delivered xx I really do hope you get some well deserved rest and heal quickly xx :hugs:

*jlo* ~ hope the sweep and your bouncing work convince your little man!

OH isn't well at the moment, we tried to go to bed early but my legs yet again kept me awake and now I can't cope trying to sleep next to OH as he is all hot and wet (iw!) bless. He has some sort of cold / fever which I hope I don't get. I do feel a bit iffy but I am hoping that it's just the fact that I couldn't sleep properly. OH checked on NHS online and now they have him down as having swine flu! We don't think it is. He has curretnly stolen my side of the bed and the covers (which he is on not in due to being like a furnace) so I decided instead of getting frustrated I would come back down. At least my legs will stop annoying me for a bit too!

Can't believe October is almost upon us . . . and there I was thinking it would drag!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Wow, I really do need to come on here more often as I'm missing sooo much :O

Congrats to everyone who has had there babies im soooo jealous!!

Went into hosp the other night as I was in agony with rib pain... Again!! Ive had my rib pain now since week 10 of my pregnancy and I have moaned at every opportunity going. I demanded I got seen properly by a doctor as the midwifes just say its discomfort during pregnancy which I wasnt happy to except... anyway... had loads of checks done and its come back as showing pre eclampsia, nothing is confirmed but I apparently most of the symptoms.... im sooooooo not happy!! Baby has been monitored and I'm booked to be induced next Wednesday!! Why I have to wait so long is beyond me but it's nice to know when its all going to happen!

Apparently when they took my heart trace it showed I was havin contractions yet I don't feel them :( I feel a little dissapointed as I booked a home birth and really wanted her naturally but I guess her safety is all that matters!!

I'm really going to start checking this more often now... everyone is having there babies far too often now!! haha 

xx


----------



## Chaos

Hey girls!!

Thanks for all the well wishes :) Its been an amazing couple of days! Came one day early haha.

I put her birth story up if you'd like to read it with a couple of pictures! https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...ies/197796-autumn-marie-here.html#post3186756

I'll probably be let home tomorrow night at some point.

Ok now to get some sleep that I haven't had since Sunday haha.

xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

so, I had an eventful eveing in my so far uneventful pregnancy!
As you all know, I've been feeling ill all week, cough, cold, sore throat & being sick (from coughing so much, not from actually feeling sick, iykwim?).
Felt LO move about 5am, then nothing again till lunchtime, then nothing again until 5:45pm, so by that point, I was an absolute wreck. And wouldn't you know it that it was a day where I had no money on me, no family/friends around with cars & my OH working till 8pm...
I tried bouncing on my gym ball, eating ice lollies, poking my belly pretty harshly, having a warm bath with a cold flannel on my tummy etc but nothing was making him move. Called Oh & he came straight home. We shared a bowl of hot vege soup, then called the local mat unit, who sent us straight to the big hospital in the city for monitering- which I cried about like a spoiled child because I was so scared, lol....
Managed to get there in just 20 minutes without breaking the speedlimit (yay) and was seen immediately upon arival by the nicest midwife ever, whio was so reassuring & friendly....
They did all the usual checks & tests, blood was fine, urine was fine, my BP was quite low & so was my pulse and baby's heart rate was low(ish) but erractic when they pout the monitor belt thingy on me...

Anyway, after a couple of hours of being monitered & having a cool little button to press everytime I thought I felt moement etc, turns out baby is fine and all that was wrong was that I was DEHYDRATED!!!!!! I was made to drink 3 massive jugs of water (I cannot stand the taste of water, but was willing to try anything to ensure my bubs was ok, lol) & got a bit of a lecture about how I need to drink more, especially since I have been sick. Felt like a right pratt!!!!!! :dohh:
Was given some tea & biscuits, and the consultant there prescribed me some anti-acid reflux tablets, which are working brilliantly- I can actually lay down without acid burning the back of my throat for the first time in 10 days, so I am 100% grateful to them for that.

But yep, just wanted to say both me & bubs are fine & my OH has now pout a huge juug of water and another one of squash in the fridge & is making me drink copious amounts of the stuff, which probably means I'll be up & down all night peeing now, but oh well.
Moral of the story is that stupid idiots like me need to drink more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kte

Morning everyone and happy October!! :dance:

:hugs: *flora* ~ glad you and LO are better now (well on the mend). I wouldn't feel silly about not drinking enough, you haven't been well so you that's prob why you never realised! x


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

Florabean ~ Hope you feel better once the fluids are in your system...

Bubbleonboard ~ Hope all goes well next week, it's a shame when you have your heart set on one thing and have to have another... But better safe than sorry...

JLo ~ Any joy with the ball bouncing and sweep?

Kte ~ Hope OH gets better soon...

Well, what a night I've had... Been awake since 2am ish with horrid horrid back ache... Put my ten's on around 4am ish, not had any paracetamols (not sure my tummy could handle them at the moment due to the previous couple of days with the sickness, it's still rather tender...) 

My bump has moved even further down, didn't think that was possible, but babe's bum in near my belly button and my saggy bit isn't saggy anymore; my bump is solid.... Been for loads and loads of tiny wee's and had loads of yucky discharge... No show or anything... (Could be absolutely nothing, and I've just over done it again yesterday...)

As I felt so well, I tried to catch up on the stuff that's been bugging me... Only stopped for lunch... I've texted OH to say I want him home sooner rather than later, I just don't fancy being on my own at the moment, and even if he's asleep I can wake him up if I need him... He didn't start work until after 12 midnight yesterday, but I'm hoping he should be home for just after 10 ish, hopefully not too long now... I've DS here for another 30 mins ish...

Mum's called all of a panic, bless her; I thought I was better off telling her, rather than calling out the blue if she's needed; but she's starting to do my head in... AS she's forever phoning to make sure I don't want her here now... What's the point? What can she do? Think I've finally figured out where my sister get her panicking over everything from... OK maybe I'm being ungrateful... I'm tired and in pain... LOL story of my life at the moment...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well just getting ready for another trip to the hospital (feel like I should just move in there :rofl:) Hopefully I wont be in there all day. I hope they can do something about my BP with it yoyoing, watch it behave itself today :dohh: :shrug:

Mum is over worrying about me, as she says pre-ecampsia doesnt always show in blood and urine. Ive told her not to worry but thats mums for you.


----------



## eswift

Good Luck Maffie!!!


----------



## baby.love

Happy October Girls​
Sorry i had to do it :blush: 

Maffie: Good luck today hun xxx

Right i'm off to let my brain wake up a bit more, will be back to catch up later xxxx


----------



## misswren

* HAPPY OCTOBER BUMPKIN LOVELIES *

Hope you don't mind a few honorary bumpkins - there is a little crop of overcooked Septembryo babas who wanna play :D

Wishing you all a lovely month of happiness and health

xxxxxxxx:dust:xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Welcome to the Bumpkins Misswren and any other girlies joining us... xxx


----------



## lindak

ITS OCTOBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So ladies we have finally got to october ! Come on out now babies ! 

Chaos - Congrats on autumn she is beautiful 

Maffie - Good luck 

Flora - glad everything went ok


I had such a stressful day in work yesterday , and my back was killing my from the stress I think even when I got home the pain was there. Im ok this morning but I dont know how Im going to deal with this stress when I go back 2 weeks after having the baby, even though it wont be a full week I really dont fancy dealing with the hassle ! :cry:

Hope you are all doing ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pootle33

Yay for October!!! And so much for my predictions that LO would arrive in September!!!

I'm an October baby myself so quite happy that LO will also appear in this month

Congrats Chaos, Autumn is beautiful.....seeing the pictures and reading your story is making it so much more real. Although I'm trying not to think about it much other than telling myself to stay calm and take it as it comes rather than dwell on what might happen or how painful it will be.

It feels very strange to think these are my last few days until I am someone's mum and that it wont just be me and DH anymore!!!


----------



## Chaos

eswift said:


> My bump has moved even further down, didn't think that was possible, but babe's bum in near my belly button and my saggy bit isn't saggy anymore; my bump is solid.... * Been for loads and loads of tiny wee's and had loads of yucky discharge... No show or anything... * (Could be absolutely nothing, and I've just over done it again yesterday...)

This is how mine started about a week before .. lumps of creamy like snot at the bottom of the loo,.. almost looked like sperm iykwim) then a couple days day before labour went pinky brown,then red of the day of labour,


----------



## Bingers

Congratulations to all the new parents and to those reaching milestones! Not long for all of us now! 

All sorted for my homebirth as had visit from midwife yesterday to discuss it! Really pleased as did not mention it to midwife until 38 week appointment on Monday and thought had left it too late but thankfully not. Just fingers crossed midwife available when the time comes so won't need to go to hospital!

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Chaos

misswren said:


> * HAPPY OCTOBER BUMPKIN LOVELIES *
> 
> Hope you don't mind a few honorary bumpkins - there is a little crop of overcooked Septembryo babas who wanna play :D
> 
> Wishing you all a lovely month of happiness and health
> 
> xxxxxxxx:dust:xxxxxxxx

Welcome on over .. more the merrier! :)


----------



## Kte

Good luck Maffie :flower:

Eswift ~ hope you get to feel better today and that your mum doesn't stress you out too much. I know my patience become very thin when I am tired and am in pain. :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chaos CONGRATULATIONS on your beautiful girl!! :cloud9:

Happy October Everyone!!! This could be the month for ALL of us!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

ooooh, and Im fullterm!! :happydance:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i did it ladies! dexter james was born at 2.13am this morning weighing 9lb5oz! i had a two degree tear in the same place as i was cut with taylor. i can honestly say iv never thought i was going to dye so much! had 2 gels put in which was fine, contracting regular every 2-3min, just manging on NOTHING! gpt to 6cm and she broke my waters and the pain just hit me, was soo out of it tbh on gas and air and pethadine. was screaming at midwife to giv me the epi, my dp walked out on me because i wasnt listening. got the erge to push after 20 min, pushed for two hours, was taking gas and air in betweenn contractions lol and just let my body push. at first i wasnt pushing right and she went to call surgen to cut me, so when she went out of the room i pushed with all my might lol. but he was born an hour later, i was so out of it i kept repeating myself and dreaming lol. im not sore tODAY AT ALL, but not been stitched as i want to heal naturally... but i did girlies! im the biggest wuss ever and i manged! =] =]


----------



## Kte

xTaylorsMummy said:


> i did it ladies! dexter james was born at 2.13am this morning weighing 9lb5oz! i had a two degree tear in the same place as i was cut with taylor. i can honestly say iv never thought i was going to dye so much! had 2 gels put in which was fine, contracting regular every 2-3min, just manging on NOTHING! gpt to 6cm and she broke my waters and the pain just hit me, was soo out of it tbh on gas and air and pethadine. was screaming at midwife to giv me the epi, my dp walked out on me because i wasnt listening. got the erge to push after 20 min, pushed for two hours, was taking gas and air in betweenn contractions lol and just let my body push. at first i wasnt pushing right and she went to call surgen to cut me, so when she went out of the room i pushed with all my might lol. but he was born an hour later, i was so out of it i kept repeating myself and dreaming lol. im not sore tODAY AT ALL, but not been stitched as i want to heal naturally... but i did girlies! im the biggest wuss ever and i manged! =] =]

:hugs: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! :hugs:​
Hope you heal nice and quickly x


----------



## florabean1981

mega congrats Kimberley (taylorsmummy) for the safe arrival of Dexter! That makes you the 1st 'official' October Mummy!!!! :happydance:
He wasn't as big as I thought he'd be- I thought for sure he'd be a 10lber, but 9lbs 5oz is a good, healthy weight. :) 
Hope you're recovering well & geting some much needed rest. Hope Taylor loves being a big sister!!! :) :hugs: & take care! :)


----------



## colsy

Bonfloss, huge congrats on the birth of baby Rachel. Well done! xx


----------



## florabean1981

Good Luck Maffie- hope your BP behaves itself today. :hugs:

HAPPY OCTOBER EVERYONE! :) So strange to think pretty much every day now an arrival of a bumpkin baby is going to happen... Wonder who'll be next? Tres exciting!!!! :)

I feel a million times better today. (still have cough & cold, but other than that, feel perfectly fine again, so i am totally relieved). After all that liquid I thought for sure I would be up & peeing all night, but I didn't- I got up twice to pee & each time, made sure I drank a big glass of water to replace the fluid in my system and OH woke me up before he went to work thismorning at 7am with a massive beaker of water with ice cubes in it & another anti-reflux tablet... I could have cuddled him forever, bless him. :) 

For those of you who have also had really bad heartburn/acid reflux & the likes of gaviscon/rennies/tums etc haven't done much for you, get your doctore to prescribe you some tablets called _Ranitidine 150mg;_ it's what the hosp consultant gave me yesterday & it is brilliant; I only wish I'd known about it sooner rather than suffering & bitching all this time, lol.

Anyway, got to go have some brekkie before starting my housework for the day.

:hugs: everyone. xxx


----------



## colsy

And another well done to Taylor's Mummy (can you tell I'm reading today's posts and replying one by one?). I wonder how many more congrats messages I may need to send this morning! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yey!!! Congratulations also to Bonflloss and xTaylorsMummy!!

So exciting now girls!!


----------



## bailey4eva

Wahooo congrats taylorsmummy! sounds like u had a pretty rough time the past couple of days, hope u heal super fast :)

And Happy October fellow bumpkins!! Its mad to think that finally, I will have baby by the end of this month (I doubt very much il be more than 18 days overdue). I feel like its nearly Christmas haha :) good luck everyone again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations to Chaos and Taylorsmummy!! Yay for the Bumpkins! :happydance:

Flora, Maffie and Eswift - hope we're all ok today. Get those feet up ladies and relax!! 

Jlo - any sign of the sweep having an effect? 

Kte - I feel for you. My hubby has a habit of being sweaty generally and I can't stand feeling damp lol.....it's a wonder we manage to live together lol. I couldn't sleep last night so I got up at about 1am and tweezed my eyebrows as they had been bugging me.....worked. I went back to bed and passed right out until 9.30am! lol 

Got a potentially busy day today....my fiesta is finally going to the big scrapyard in the sky....the online quote said we maight get some money for it which would be great as, as hubby pointed out last night, if bubs makes an appearance now, he's going to have to park illegally for a week! lol

Got a bit more sorting out to do ready for the car boot this weekend...earning a bit more cash and then off to the DIY store to get the nursery decoration to finally get it done! Looks like I'll be getting up close and personal with the washing machine too as I haven't washed any of the baby stuff yet! 

Right, I'm off to get dressed and then I have a load of tidying up to do. Hubby has a 4 day weekend.......means the house will be a right state by Tuesday lol. :shrug:

Happy October Bumpkins! I'm off to go stand on my head for a bit! lol xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls:flower:

Huge Congrats on the new babies joining us, Chaos Autumn looks adorable:cloud9:

I'm still here, lost some plug after sweep and still loosing it, had a clary sage massage last night too but nothing.

eswift I was awake at 3, just couldnt sleep, no particular reason just wasnt happening, thought I would catch a few zzz's this morning after school run but it hasnt happened, so doubt by 4pm i will be miserable:growlmad:

Done more washing today and had a quick tidy around babies room, really need to hoover but the Dyson seems to have put on weight and I can't manage to carry it upstairs easily, feeble I know:dohh: so it may have to wait for DH to get home.

I'm going to bounce on the ball for a bit now :hugs: to all x


----------



## samii

hello :) i am new to this site and i am due a little boy on the 12th october thank you 4 making this its cool :D


----------



## colsy

samii said:


> hello :) i am new to this site and i am due a little boy on the 12th october thank you 4 making this its cool :D

Hi Samii - and welcome :thumbup: Wishing you lots of luck for a healthy, easy, happy birth xx


----------



## lucilou

congratulations Taylor's Mummy - glad it all worked out fine for you and hope you recover quickly so you can play with your two little ones!

I got a bit of a fright this morning at my midwife appointment... after the world's easiest and most uneventful pregnancy ever, the midwife has now decided she's not 100% sure if the wee one is head down or not :shock: She said she can feel bum and head but isn't sure which is which! Great, my LO has a bum shaped head and a head shaped bum...

so they are sending me off for a presentation scan this afternoon - thank goodness they can fit me in today, I couldn't stand hanging about wondering what is going on! Trying not to worry too much until we know for sure whether LO is breech or not, then just deal with it if I need too. Could end up having it manually turned or c-section - neither of which sound particularly appealing!

I'm just hoping the midwife is being overly cautious and the LO is actually head down and it will all be fine.... the power of positive thought!

Hope everyone else is well today - just off to read Chaos' story and see the photos!


----------



## lucilou

samii said:


> hello :) i am new to this site and i am due a little boy on the 12th october thank you 4 making this its cool :D

oooh helloo! I'm due 12 October too!


----------



## Anababe

Happy October! Woo :)

We'll all be meeting our LO's soon :happydance:

Huge congratulations to taylorsmummy. Well done! Hope you heal quickly :hugs:

I had a lovely relaxing day yesterday and this morning, my son will be back soon though. Need to do some more washing today and hoover upstairs, i've been putting it off but caeden decided to pour baby powder all over the landing yesterday so think I best do it before it makes its way into the bedrooms!

Such a lovely day today, the sun is out :) my dads OH has kindly offered to do my shopping today aswel so thats a huge help!

Hope your all ok! Back later :)

xxx


----------



## helz81

Congratulations Taylorsmummy! :happydance:

Jlo, hope your sweep does the trick,sounds like things are starting?! Can I ask where you got your clary sage oil from please?

HAPPY OCTOBER to us all!! Not long now...


----------



## lexy604

Can't believe its finally October but I have been up all night with horrible pain in my stomach from the iron pills I was out back on yuck. Doc said I was 7 should be 15 so now I'm taking pre natal plus iron 327 mg makes me feel like labor every night Lol. Glad its over soon


----------



## Maffie

Hi all just a quick message while I pack some bits. Work didnt pay me right as they said I hadn't worked there long enough. I have by my EDD which is what they legally have to go off and not off when I went on mat leave.

Other thing is they have let me home to get my bag and I have to go straight back in. :cry:

BP was erratic up and down but it stabilized a bit while there so said I could come get my overnight bag. Just grabbing a snack then going back in. They said initially i'll be monitored for 24 hours and then they'll decide if I can come home or stay in. So means stuck there tonight at least.


----------



## aimee-lou

lexy604 said:


> Can't believe its finally October but I have been up all night with horrible pain in my stomach from the iron pills I was out back on yuck. Doc said I was 7 should be 15 so now I'm taking pre natal plus iron 327 mg makes me feel like labor every night Lol. Glad its over soon

I had this the first night I was on my iron. Try avoiding anything dairy for at least an hour either side of the tab! Dairy can react really badly with it and cause all sorts of tummy upsets and pains. Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

Good afternoon, everyone! Hope you're all doing well today :) .

Chaos: Autumn is just beautiful:hugs:
Florabean: Hope you're feeling better today. It's crazy the effects that dehydration can have on you.
Maffie: Wishing you the best of luck today!

I just can't believe it's October already! It only seems like yesterday that i was breaking the good news to the family, how time flies. I'm hoping to god that i'm not overdue as mum bought the little one a gorgeous little Halloween pumpkin outfit lol, adorable:cloud9:

Had some good news yesterday. Mum might make the birth after all:happydance: . We live in the same area so she has put my OH on her car insurance so that he can drive us to the hospital on the big day!!!! It means i get to have both my partner and mum there as planned even though she's still gonna be on crutches at the time poor thing.
Was at the midwife yesterday and had a batch of bloods taken. To cut a long story short i've had protein in my urine of and on for the past month or so and keep feeling like i have a UTI. The samples always get sent away to the lab and come back with no culture, aaargh! Anyhoo, my blood pressure has also been creeping up for the past few weeks but then dropping when she re-tests me 20 mins later. It's really frustrating. Bloods were done and sent away to check liver function incase i do have pre-eclampsia and it's being missed somehow and i should get the results back tomorrow. I really hope they come back clear. The midwife was also concerned that the wee ones head hadn't engaged yet and now i'm panickng that his head wont fit through my pelvis. His head was on the slightly larger side when it was measured last lol:wacko: . We'll wait and see, i just hope he engages soon because i am terrified of having to be sectioned!


----------



## harmonybunny

Taylorsmummy: How on earth did i manage to miss your post:dohh: ? Big Congrats to you:happydance: Glad to hear that both you and Dexter are doing grand :) xx


----------



## MrsO29

Huge huge congrats to Bonfloss, Chaos and Taylorsmummy.
:hugs:

Good luck Maffie I hope everything is ok.

I am having the worst day! :(

I found out yesterday my little girl is getting hit at school by a couple of the girls. I can't believe it. She's in Primary 1 for F sake!! I was up most of the night stressing over it and crying everytime I pictured it. My Kaitlyn is such a nice little girl and wouldn't hurt a fly. 

I finally got to sleep but woke up at 4am with really bad period type pains and contractions. This continued for hours and I had to get my mum up to get Kaitlyn ready for school. I phoned the school and said she wasn't going in until the hitting thing was resolved, and they have been dealing with it all day so it's put my mind at rest a wee bit. We will see!

Anyway, I finally started to feel better at around 10am, but am starting to feel the aches coming back again now.

I don't think it is real labour, I have been in slow labour for a few weeks now, and I think the stress/upset of my baby girl being bullied just took it's toll this morning.

I am knackered and after I collect her from school, am going to phone hubby to come home asap so I can go to bed!

Hope tomorrow is a better day.

Happy October everyone!!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats Taylorsmummy! After all that work and waiting a big congrats is in order!
Maffie...:hugs: I am sure everything will be ok! So sorry you will have to stay in, but it's a good thing they are keeping an eye on you! Wouldn't want any trouble this late in the game!
Chaos...birth story was great and pics are even better...Little Autumn has the most adorable little chub cheeks:) I just want to squeeze her!
I am growing impatient now that October is finally here. We go to the hospital tonight for our "tour". Basically they will just show us where we need to go when it is time, let us know how to find the nursery so DH doesn't wander aimlessly around looking, and all that fun stuff. With any luck, I will go into labor right there and save a trip! :haha:
Went to the store last night as it is now freezing here and I have no maternity jeans. I never needed to buy them since it got warm enough for shorts and capris when I got big enough to need clothes. I bought a pair of "skinny jeans" and DH about cracked up. I look like an egg balanced on two toothpicks in them. :rofl:
They are going back. I waddled the store for at least an hour torturing DH, and he finally said "you look miserable", which I was, so we went home. I am at the point where I just want to get things moving. This baby needs to get engaged and drop. He is still way up in my neck and I am over it. The heartburn is on my last damn nerve.
In any case, I am loving that October has arrived and all our fellow Bumpkins are starting to have their LOs! So exciting!:happydance: 
Seems like we have been waiting around for this forever...so now, the question is...WHO WILL BE NEXT!!!???


----------



## florabean1981

lucilou said:


> I got a bit of a fright this morning at my midwife appointment... after the world's easiest and most uneventful pregnancy ever, the midwife has now decided she's not 100% sure if the wee one is head down or not :shock: She said she can feel bum and head but isn't sure which is which! Great, my LO has a bum shaped head and a head shaped bum...

Sorry, but that cracked me up! :rofl: a head shaped bum... dear oh dear! Hope the presentation scan goes well & baby isn't breech!

Maffie: best of luck at the hospital- hope your BP manages to stabalise soon, but at least you're gonna be in the right place, where you & LO can both be looked after properly.

Samii, :hi: & welcome to the thread! Not long now- good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

Jlo- hope that sweep works for you & you have your LO with you very soon!

Jo79- is it tomorro you're having your induction? If so, best of luck for a not too painful & speedy delivery. Update us when you feel you can!

Everyone else.... :hugs: xxxx


----------



## djgirl1976

florabean1981 said:


> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> I got a bit of a fright this morning at my midwife appointment... after the world's easiest and most uneventful pregnancy ever, the midwife has now decided she's not 100% sure if the wee one is head down or not :shock: She said she can feel bum and head but isn't sure which is which! Great, my LO has a bum shaped head and a head shaped bum...
> 
> Sorry, but that cracked me up! :rofl: a head shaped bum... dear oh dear! Hope the presentation scan goes well & baby isn't breech!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I know, that cracked me up too and I forgot to mention it! Same thing happened to me. The did a quick scan and found that he is(or at least was) head down as of Friday before last.

How you feeling Flora? Hope you are getting back to normal. Pregnant and sick is the worst!:cry:


----------



## bonfloss

Massive congrats to Chaos and TaylorsMummy - looking forward to hearing of more October bumpkins.
xx


----------



## MrsO29

djgirl1976 said:


> Seems like we have been waiting around for this forever...so now, the question is...WHO WILL BE NEXT!!!???

Dunno but please please please please please let it be me!!!!

:wacko:


----------



## Kte

MrsO29 said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Seems like we have been waiting around for this forever...so now, the question is...WHO WILL BE NEXT!!!???
> 
> Dunno but please please please please please let it be me!!!!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Lol to that :haha:

As much as I want LO to arrive early I think I need to be here for next week (at work). They not getting a temp in to help my collegue until the 24th Oct as I am using up annual leave (holiday leave) from 12th until 23rd. They said they can't get a temp to cover my annual leave. The prob is I tagged loads on the end of my maternity leave (6 weeks worth) so I hope they don't dump on her and not get some extra support in. I know its not 100% my issue but I do feel bad for her and angry they can't support her more. I am also a little worried as when I retun for my one day a week in Jan / Feb my line manager was saying the days weren't agreed yet!!!!!! They have been for months, I have care sorted and everything! :dohh: Not what is needed when I have 1 week left. Not sure what to do really, I'll tell them to go jump if they try and change my days! :grr:

I have a nice :sick: feeling. Think it's to do with the cola drink I just had. I watched that 'how clean is your home' programme yesterday and all I can think about is the fact that they cleaned up a burnt pan with some cola. Feeling pretty bad and ill about putting it in my body :dohh:


----------



## florabean1981

> How you feeling Flora? Hope you are getting back to normal. Pregnant and sick is the worst!:cry:

I am seriously a million times better today. I was sick just after lunch, still got my cough & cold, but my throat no longer stings/burns & the anti-reflux tablets the consultant gave me are amazing- it's so nice to be able to lay down & not have acid in my throat & to be able to drink orange squash without it causing heartburn etc. I even slept well last night, so I feel tons better. I'm hoping by the end of the weekend, I am back to normal & have good vibes & energy ready for labour. (wishful thinking on my part there that bubs will come on or before his EDD, but hey, a girl's gotta hope, lol)



Did you guys read the thread in 3rd tri about Laraa? Her water's have broken & contractions are 10 mins apart. Reckon she'll be having the next bumpkin!!!! There are a couple of the septembryo overcooked people who are showing signs of labour at last too. 
I am feeling the need now to come online & check this B&B for birth & labour news every hour now, just in case, lol. 
Yep, it's official, I AM THAT SAD!!!!! :haha:


----------



## znwinnie

HAPPY OCTOBER EVERYONE!:happydance:

Taylorsmummy- Congratulations! :flower:

Helz- You can buy Clary sage oil in holland and barret, not sure how much as the website keeps crashing whenever I try to go on it and I haven't had a chance to go round for it.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

MrsO: What a nightmare, your poor little girl! Bullying is absolutely abhorrent, no wonder you've been having pains all night it's probably stress induced. I really hope the school get this sorted and let the parents of those awful girls know exctly what their kids are like! The good thing is that schools are really up on anti-bullying at the moment. I'm a secondary school teacher and the majority of schools i've been in have a zero-tolerance policy when it comes to bullies and don't take it lighlty. I really hope that everything is resolved quickly for you:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

MrsO; sorry I missed that post, so just went back & re-read it. your poor daughter; how can kids hit eachother at that age???? It's disgraceful. I really hope she comes through effectively. I am dreading the day when/if my child ever gets bullied; I literally have no clue as to how I would react or deal with it, so I dont envy you at all. At least your little girl had the guts to tell you about it & knew what the kids were doing was wrong...
My nephew (he's 5) got bullied last year ihn reception- 3 boys pinned him to the floor in the boy's toilets & stabbed him with a pencil in his bum cheek, then tried to drag him across the floor & into a cubicle where they planned to put loo water on him so it looked like he'd wet himself- thankgod, as they were doing it, an older child heard him shout for help & heard the boys giggling & came in to see what was happening & managed to stop the boys, got hold of my nephew & ran & got a teacher. The boys got suspended, and there was a meeting with all the recpetion aged kid's parents, an assembly done on bullying and the next book the kids had read to them was all about right & wrong & telling an adult if you have any problems etc.
When my sister told me about it, I was heartbroken for him, but luckily, since then, he's not had any problems & has a lovely group of friends in his new yr1 class & is loving every minute of being at school.
Thankgod children are tougher than they look when it comes to these things, that's all I can say...
Take care. x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

just waiting to go home


----------



## Kaites

Yayyyy- it's OCTOBER!!! :wohoo:

Congrats Taylorsmummy- can't wait to see pics!

Florabean- glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. One of my friends had a horrible cold for like a month before she gave birth and then as soon as Ethan arrived, the cold magically cleared up on it's own (figures!). The nurse only mentioned Ranitidine to me on my last appointment- seems that you can get the 75 mg tablets without a prescription here in Canada. Of course, bump has dropped a bit and heartburn is much milder.

Maffie- hope the appt goes well today

MrsO29- hope the school sorts everything out for your daughter- when I was a teacher, we had a zero tolerance policy- the kid who was bullying would be facing expulsion and if the teacher allowed the kid to get away with it, they had the possibility of a hearing/getting their license revoked. I hope your daughter is doing okay.

Anyone else get a shooting pain down one leg every so often from the pelvis, through the inner thigh? It doesn't feel like cramps extending down from the pelvis and it's different from the pain I get from spd. Stops me dead in my tracks looking for something to grip for balance- very annoying! 

Anyway, can't wait to hear about the next Bumpkin to be born! Hugs to all those who need them. I'm off to get ready for next scan and doc appt- fingers and toes crossed it'll be my last :)


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hi just a quick update I had a litle girl 3.5 weeks early she weighed 7lbs 3oz and we have named her Alexis Nieve.


----------



## Kaites

FunnyBunny said:


> Hi just a quick update I had a litle girl 3.5 weeks early she weighed 7lbs 3oz and we have named her Alexis Nieve.


Congratulations! Pretty name too :)


----------



## florabean1981

Congratulations FunnyBunny. :) Hope you & Baby are doing well :)


----------



## MrsO29

Congrats thats such a lovely name :hugs:

Well my little girl is home now and honestly, shes like a different child, she's SO happy!!
The school really did take quick and thorough action.
I just wish I had knew what was going on sooner, but at least it has been dealt with now before my child was seriously affected by it.

Right, I am going to give her her tea, then a nice bath then bed.

I am on my last legs here :coffee:

All my period pains have gone now, so I wonder if they were stress induced.
Just shows how stress really can effect things!


----------



## Kte

*FunnyBunny* ~ Congratualtions! :hugs:

*MrsO* ~ Glad to hear your little girl is much happier :flower: Its good the school acted so quickly.


----------



## aimee-lou

MrsO29 said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> Seems like we have been waiting around for this forever...so now, the question is...WHO WILL BE NEXT!!!???
> 
> Dunno but please please please please please let it be me!!!!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Hubby seems to think it might be me! Hes on a four day weekend so I'm allowed to go into labour lol. 

:cry: I've just said goodbye to my little car! Bless it, it died in December but we've only just got rid :blush: and now I feel a bit sad that we only have the 1 car on the drive, and a bike that doesn't work. :dohh:

Hope we're all ok ladies. I keep getting cramps....not sure what they are....will keep you posted.


----------



## jlosomerset

helz81 said:


> Congratulations Taylorsmummy! :happydance:
> 
> Jlo, hope your sweep does the trick,sounds like things are starting?! Can I ask where you got your clary sage oil from please?
> 
> HAPPY OCTOBER to us all!! Not long now...

Someone actually gave me the remainder of their clary sage oil but yes Holland n Barratt do it, you need to use a carrier oil too, I have almond oil again from H&B, DH will be given the task of rubbing it in my back again tonite!!
Still no signs, managed a hours sleep this afternoon but can feel an early night coming on:sleep:


----------



## jlosomerset

Kaites said:


> Anyone else get a shooting pain down one leg every so often from the pelvis, through the inner thigh? It doesn't feel like cramps extending down from the pelvis and it's different from the pain I get from spd. Stops me dead in my tracks looking for something to grip for balance- very annoying!

Me!!!!! And my god does it hurt!!! have had it for about 3 weeks now and it totally takes me by suprise every time, its one thing I will not miss!!!:hugs:

Ooh, was meant to ask, has anyone heard anything from eswift? I know she posted this morning but nothing since and she is usually about in the day time.


----------



## Kte

jlosomerset said:


> Kaites said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, was meant to ask, has anyone heard anything from eswift? I know she posted this morning but nothing since and she is usually about in the day time.
> 
> I haven't heard anything, just assumed she was resting up :shrug: hope she is okay.Click to expand...


----------



## eswift

Afternoon ladies...

It's been very busy on here, hope everyones ok and doing well...

Maffie ~ Hope all goes well with your bloods in hospital...

XTaylorsMummy ~ You've done really well... Congratulations...

Today has been one long day... Went and had a warm bath this morning, still no better this afternoon... I did manage a couple of hours sleep... (OH put my Tens on again for me...) I've just turned it off... 

I'm still out of it, uncomfy, in pain, bump is still solid and keep getting tightenings (they last a couple of minutes, then nothing for ages) Still having loads of wees, and lots of yucky discharge... Planning on asking Mum & Dad to come and stay, as OH is again at work after midnight and I'm not sure I really want to be home alone at the moment... 

Wouldn't be so bad is the pain would bugger off for a couple of hours, but it seems to be there and gets more painful, then eases for a while and then it's back again... LO has been rather quiet today, but I've put that done to the lack of sleep and me being in pain... Thought I had problems moving about yesterday, but really can't walk today; even going upstairs is a hassle (I can't really straighten up...)

Guess we'll see how things go... OH commented on how low bump has gone he too is surprised...


----------



## lexy604

aimee-lou said:


> lexy604 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe its finally October but I have been up all night with horrible pain in my stomach from the iron pills I was out back on yuck. Doc said I was 7 should be 15 so now I'm taking pre natal plus iron 327 mg makes me feel like labor every night Lol. Glad its over soon
> 
> I had this the first night I was on my iron. Try avoiding anything dairy for at least an hour either side of the tab! Dairy can react really badly with it and cause all sorts of tummy upsets and pains. Hope you're ok. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx :) its not the first time taking them for me and it happens the whole time i take them lol. I take them with a glass of orange juice about an hour before bed apparently thats the way to go really made no difference ugh. I had stopped taking them because for weeks i still felt just as crappy never got used to them but i have no choice unless i wanna bleed to death at labor hahaha which i dont. ugh


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats FunnyBunny!
Flora, so glad to hear you are feeling more like yourself again! That has to be a relief. I just hope we can all stay healthy this month. It is so rough being sick when you are so uncomfy already.
aimee-lou...that sounds like my husband! :haha: He wants to make sure this arrival coordinates with his schedule. He already let me know that the baby must show up over a weekend. I got news for him, if it ain't this weekend or next, his schedule no longer holds any weight with me.
Kaites, my sciatic nerve problems move around from time to time, even though they shoot like that. It is getting bad again now that the baby is big and trying to move into his "preferred seating area". Hope it doesn't get any worse for you:(
I just exchanged for two other pairs of jeans to try. I don't have the energy to try them on right now, but fingers crossed I will have some pants to wear when I next leave the house!:haha:


----------



## baby.love

Congrats to all the new mummies :) There's bouncing Bumpkins popping out all over the place :lol: Has anyone else noticed that they all seem to be rather good weights! even the early babies had some fab weights to them.. Lets hope its not a trend huh girls :rofl:

xxx


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Hello Girlies!!

Congrats To Everyone Who's Bumpkin Has Made An Appearance!!

Hugs To All That Need, Or, Want Them!!! = )

Well... Has Been A Tiring Day Today And Yesterday For Me..

Had An Antenatal Appointment Yesterday, Where I Told Them About My Itching..

They Took Blood To Check For Obstetric Cholestasis... Told Me To Call Back At 6:30pm Last Night For The Results...

Rang Them, They Said That They're All Fine, Bar The Bile Acid Result Which They Wouldnt Have Until 1:30pm Today And To Ring Back..

Rang Back This Afternoon, And They Said No, They Havent Got Them Yet...

Well The Itching Last Night, And Today Has Been Unbelievable, Worst It's Ever Been!!

So My Mother Got Concerned, And Rung The Day Assessment Unit Who Wanted Me To Go Over..

Got There... They Then Eventually Rung The Lab And Got The Results Early.. Which Confirmed That It Is Obstetric Cholestasis :(

They Prescribed Me Some Tablets, To Try And Bring The Bile Acid Level Down, Want Me To Go Back On Monday For Repeat Bloods, And When I've Got My Next Antenatal Appointment On Wednesday They'll Plan The Induction Then!!

So All Go Today...

Hope Everyones Well.. Going To Have A Lie Down For An Hour I Think To Catch Up On My Sky+ Recordings Of Hollyoaks Later!! 

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

lexy604 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexy604 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe its finally October but I have been up all night with horrible pain in my stomach from the iron pills I was out back on yuck. Doc said I was 7 should be 15 so now I'm taking pre natal plus iron 327 mg makes me feel like labor every night Lol. Glad its over soon
> 
> I had this the first night I was on my iron. Try avoiding anything dairy for at least an hour either side of the tab! Dairy can react really badly with it and cause all sorts of tummy upsets and pains. Hope you're ok. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx :) its not the first time taking them for me and it happens the whole time i take them lol. I take them with a glass of orange juice about an hour before bed apparently thats the way to go really made no difference ugh. I had stopped taking them because for weeks i still felt just as crappy never got used to them but i have no choice unless i wanna bleed to death at labor hahaha which i dont. ughClick to expand...

My midwife said to take them around meals (not with as very often they contain dairy :growlmad:)....so I have one mid-morning with a peppermint tea, and one in the evening a while before bed. 

Sorry that you're having a bad reaction to them Have you tried the liquid form you can get? 2 different ones, Floradix or Spatone, they can be a little better for the tummy and better than nothing.....and tropicana has a HUGE amount of iron in it....so worth the little extra money IMO. 

:hugs:


----------



## lucilou

djgirl1976 said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> I got a bit of a fright this morning at my midwife appointment... after the world's easiest and most uneventful pregnancy ever, the midwife has now decided she's not 100% sure if the wee one is head down or not :shock: She said she can feel bum and head but isn't sure which is which! Great, my LO has a bum shaped head and a head shaped bum...
> 
> Sorry, but that cracked me up! :rofl: a head shaped bum... dear oh dear! Hope the presentation scan goes well & baby isn't breech!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, that cracked me up too and I forgot to mention it! Same thing happened to me. The did a quick scan and found that he is(or at least was) head down as of Friday before last.Click to expand...

glad I was able to make you chuckle!

Unfortunately the wee one is officially breech - not a great result for the day. :nope:

booked in to try turning him/her tomorrow but they are not hopeful it will work since my fluid level is very low and the legs are extended rather than tucked in. Oh well - looks like it might be a c-section for me 

Trying not to worry too much, but it was a bit of a shock after everything has gone so well up to now :sad1:

Hope everyone else is ok, sounds like there is a lot going on just now! Congratulations to all the new mummies, and big hugs to anyone else who is a wee bit worried for whatever reason.


----------



## keerthy

Hello peeps.... 

feeling LO very low today.... my bump has become egg shaped instead of being round!:shrug: mom and DH commented this morning abt the same. 

Been very tired... and achey down there!!!! Period style pains and tummy tightenings!!!! Oh I just wish it is the start of something!!!!! 

Went down for a walk..... couldnt walk like how I walked yday! loads of pressure down there....... loads of yucky white discharge.. wearing a pad just in case! :) 

Sometimes feel my bump is numb especially around the umbilicus!!!! any idea wat it could be???? its really annoying. 

Hope everyones doing OK! :hugs::hugs: to everyone who needs them .... and Hearty congratulations to all the new mommies!!! :flower:


----------



## pip holder

Yaay Happy October!!! 

Flora - glad you're feeling a bit of relief from horrid heartburn, it's so easy to get dehydrated now we're the size of a house chick :hugs:

Taylorsmummy, Funnybunny and Bonfloss :cloud9: :cloud9: yaaay congrats girls!

JLo, good luck with clary sage - keep us posted

Chaos - don't know if you've escaped home yet - hope so :happydance:

Keerthy - my bump has been throwing odd shapes too, very uncomfortable :growlmad:

Hope everyone ok - any word from Maffie yet? I'm in her high BP gang today 170/110!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feel awful with it, hubby on nights so fingers crossed lil Pip behaves tonight :sleep:

Like someone else said earlier - this is like Christmas, I'm getting really overwhelmed as it's sooooo exciting logging on and seeing who's next to pop :happydance: :happydance:

Have a lovely evening (or day for overseas bumpkins!) all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## florabean1981

Lucilou; sorry to hear baby is breech- sending mega positive vibes that they will be able to turn him/her for you, but if it doesn't go as planned & you have to have a c-section, ay least yoiu know in advance & can have some time to prepare for it & everything.... :hugs:


----------



## Kaites

Just got back from my doctor's appt and scan- Emma's pleural effusion has almost resolved so things are looking good for her delivery. Hopefully I'll get to hold her before they bring her to the NICU :happydance: The doctor also offered to do a sweep in an effort to get things moving along- I'm 2 cm dilated, 50% effaced and the head is at -1 station. Let's hope the stretch and sweep works it's magic soon...

Lucilou- hope they are successful in turning the baby and that it isn't too painful :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

SarahJayne: that sucks about the diagnosis, but at least you've found at now & not when it's too late to do much about it. Do you reckon you'll be indiced asap, or will they give the treatment options a little while before deciding how to forge ahead? Either way, :hugs: to you & I really hope everything will be okay. xxx

Kaites, that's such great news about Emma; you must feel so much relief! Hope the sweep does work its magic & that Emma arrives quickly & safely for you... and best of all that you get to have a cuddle with her before she goes to NICU- which hopefully wont be too long of a stay for her either. You take care!!! xxx


----------



## djgirl1976

lucilou said:


> djgirl1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucilou said:
> 
> 
> I got a bit of a fright this morning at my midwife appointment... after the world's easiest and most uneventful pregnancy ever, the midwife has now decided she's not 100% sure if the wee one is head down or not :shock: She said she can feel bum and head but isn't sure which is which! Great, my LO has a bum shaped head and a head shaped bum...
> 
> Sorry, but that cracked me up! :rofl: a head shaped bum... dear oh dear! Hope the presentation scan goes well & baby isn't breech!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, that cracked me up too and I forgot to mention it! Same thing happened to me. The did a quick scan and found that he is(or at least was) head down as of Friday before last.Click to expand...
> 
> glad I was able to make you chuckle!
> 
> Unfortunately the wee one is officially breech - not a great result for the day. :nope:
> 
> booked in to try turning him/her tomorrow but they are not hopeful it will work since my fluid level is very low and the legs are extended rather than tucked in. Oh well - looks like it might be a c-section for me
> 
> Trying not to worry too much, but it was a bit of a shock after everything has gone so well up to now :sad1:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, sounds like there is a lot going on just now! Congratulations to all the new mummies, and big hugs to anyone else who is a wee bit worried for whatever reason.Click to expand...

:dohh: Sorry to hear that, hun! I will keep the fingers crossed that they are able to successfully turn LO. Let us know what happens! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Danuta

so, this is it, another october baby on the way, my waters broke this morning and now the contractions are coming stronger and sooner together all the time... this pain is unbelevable, aaaaaaaa, don't know how i can do it! i'm so scared! thanks for all the chats and good luck to you all, we'll go soon to the hospital so i'll speak to you all again AFTERWARDS!
xx dan


----------



## keerthy

Danuta said:


> so, this is it, another october baby on the way, my waters broke this morning and now the contractions are coming stronger and sooner together all the time... this pain is unbelevable, aaaaaaaa, don't know how i can do it! i'm so scared! thanks for all the chats and good luck to you all, we'll go soon to the hospital so i'll speak to you all again AFTERWARDS!
> xx dan

you are nearly there honey!!!!!!!! 
Hope everything goes well for u and the LO........ Thinking of you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Just popping on tonight as i dont think i'll get the chance before i leave tomorrow for hospital.

Going in for induction at 7am bit nervous, dunno how im gonna get to sleep tonight!

I will be texting JLo who will most likely keep you updated tomorrow. 

Hopefully next time i get on here i'll be home with baby Sam :)


----------



## Kaites

florabean1981 said:


> Kaites, that's such great news about Emma; you must feel so much relief! Hope the sweep does work its magic & that Emma arrives quickly & safely for you... and best of all that you get to have a cuddle with her before she goes to NICU- which hopefully wont be too long of a stay for her either. You take care!!! xxx

Thanks :) When there was more fluid surrounding her lungs, they thought that she would need resuscitation at birth and we were told that she'd need to stay in the NICU until all the excess fluid has cleared and to expect a week in the NICU even if the pleural effusion has resolved so they can monitor and do further testing- much better than the 2 weeks-2mths that they were predicting back in August! 

Danuta- hope your labour is a quick one!! All the best :hugs:


----------



## Kaites

Good luck Jo_79!! Hope everything is quick for you too!!

So exciting all these October babies making their arrivals!!!


----------



## britt1986

Just thought I would pop in and let everyone know that I will be having a planned C-section on October 15th at noon. :happydance: My due date is the 17th, but with me having a very narrow pelvis and only being dilated to 1cm, my doctor thought it would be best to have a c-section. I am so excited and very nervous at the same time.


----------



## pip holder

Ooh Danuta good luck!!! :happydance:

Jo - you too hun, make sure you relax overnight even if you don't actually get to sleep, sure the lovely JLo will keep us posted :hugs: 

Britt - thats my section date too :cloud9:

Kaites - fabulous news about Emma

My mum has come over to stay whilst hubby on nights as think (hope!!) I'm having my 1st braxton hicks and am sooo uncomfortable.

:hugs::kiss: to all


----------



## florabean1981

Good luck to Danuta & Jo_79... can't wait to hear more baby news tomorrow. :)

I am swinging right now between utter jealousy of everyone starting to have their babies & sheer terror than in 7 days, it's my edd & it could me in pain & worrying about the arrival of my LO, haha.

Random Q; but can one of you actually describe what the midwife does when they do a sweep? I know they stick a finger inside your cervix & kinda sweep it around to loosen the membranes or something, but that's about as far as my knowledge goes. I've never had an internal or even a smear test before, so when it comes to my lady bits, I am basically clueless. Do they just use their fingers or do they use a speculum thingy & hunt around, as opposed to just feeling for it or something???? Sorry, i must sound like a irght idiot, lol. Do you have to be already beginning to dilate for the procedure to be done? Do they use any lube or anything??? 
If LO hasn't arrived by 12th oct, they're giving me a sweep then at 40+3, so I am really curious... :dohh: Hopefully the little piggy will have made an appearance by then & I wont need one, but I wanna make sure I'm prepared, just in case! iykwim?


----------



## aimee-lou

florabean1981 said:


> Good luck to Danuta & Jo_79... can't wait to hear more baby news tomorrow. :)
> 
> I am swinging right now between utter jealousy of everyone starting to have their babies & sheer terror than in 7 days, it's my edd & it could me in pain & worrying about the arrival of my LO, haha.
> 
> Random Q; but can one of you actually describe what the midwife does when they do a sweep? I know they stick a finger inside your cervix & kinda sweep it around to loosen the membranes or something, but that's about as far as my knowledge goes. I've never had an internal or even a smear test before, so when it comes to my lady bits, I am basically clueless. Do they just use their fingers or do they use a speculum thingy & hunt around, as opposed to just feeling for it or something???? Sorry, i must sound like a irght idiot, lol. Do you have to be already beginning to dilate for the procedure to be done? Do they use any lube or anything???
> If LO hasn't arrived by 12th oct, they're giving me a sweep then at 40+3, so I am really curious... :dohh: Hopefully the little piggy will have made an appearance by then & I wont need one, but I wanna make sure I'm prepared, just in case! iykwim?


Flora, you're not the only one having the mood swings. Most of the time I'm sat on my ball saying that I'm bored of being in pain and just want baby OUT NOW! Then i'll suddenly think OMG this is going to hurt, and life will never be the same again...how the hell and I going to cope? Never mind, I'll keep the pain and the bump.....I'm not pregnant, I'm just having a bloated day! lol :dohh: I also had a slight panic attack while in bed tonight - had to get up becuase I was breathing so heavy I was frightened I would wake hubby....not worried as such about the baby, or the birth, or our abilities to raise children.....it's the family. They're going to be right there in my face from day one and I don't think I'm going to be able to fight them off. I know that they will criticies, take over and i'll be pushed to the sidelines.....becuase that's what always happens, but this is our little baby, not theirs and I really don't want them to do that to any of us. I know it's totally irrational....for one, hubby just wont let them (he's like a rottweiler when it comes to people interfereing lol) but I can't help thinking that someone is going to come in and just push me aside because it's me and basically, I'm crap! 

Right, panic over! 

Oh and with the sweep, I think they just use fingers. I've had a number of smears and I know my cervix is a little off centre so they always have fun finding the damned thing! Hopefully neither of us will need one though becuase I'm led to believe that they're not the most pleasant of experiences! :nope:

Right, I'm off to try to get some sleep in a bit....

Good Luck to Jo_79 and to Danuta! It's so exciting...I can hardly believe it's our turn!


----------



## Kaites

florabean1981 said:


> Random Q; but can one of you actually describe what the midwife does when they do a sweep? I know they stick a finger inside your cervix & kinda sweep it around to loosen the membranes or something, but that's about as far as my knowledge goes. I've never had an internal or even a smear test before, so when it comes to my lady bits, I am basically clueless. Do they just use their fingers or do they use a speculum thingy & hunt around, as opposed to just feeling for it or something???? Sorry, i must sound like a irght idiot, lol. Do you have to be already beginning to dilate for the procedure to be done? Do they use any lube or anything???
> If LO hasn't arrived by 12th oct, they're giving me a sweep then at 40+3, so I am really curious... :dohh: Hopefully the little piggy will have made an appearance by then & I wont need one, but I wanna make sure I'm prepared, just in case! iykwim?

The doctor got all gloved up and used lube and her fingers. She explained that I needed to be a bit dilated to do a sweep- there needs to be a hole to insert the finger into I guess! There was a lot of pressure getting all the way back to the cervix and it was uncomfortable when she stripped the membranes and then did the stretch but I wouldn't say it was painful (I guess it depends on the person though). She warned me that both the sweep and then the stretch could cause the uterus to contract while she was doing them and that I could have some bleeding after (tmi alert- the gloved fingers were all bloody). Bump has been achy ever since but nothing I'd describe as contractions yet :shrug:


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Good luck jo and danuta! Hope your with your LO's soon!

I cant really remember much from my sweep with my son, I wouldn't say its painful but very uncomfortable. Not something i'm looking forward to if thats what it comes to!

Gonna make breakfast now then i'll be back :) 

Hope everyone is ok :) xxx


----------



## eswift

Morning all...

Jo ~ Hope all goes well...

Danuta ~ Good Luck... Hope the labour doesn't last too long...

I had a very uneventful night, thank goodness... All the discomfort and pain I had all morning and most of the afternoon; after my 2nd warm bath of the day buggered off... Had a good night sleep, slept from 9pm until 4am; back to sleep until 7am... Was much needed...

Glad Mum & Dad came to stay, certainly put my mind to rest... Although it did seem a hassle when come the evning time all the pains etc (even yucky discharge) had stopped?!? I'm so confused about what's happening with my body & babe... Babe was very quiet yesterday, however once I got settled into bed I got a few reassuring boots and movements (mainly very deep down in my tum and lower area) None of the kicks etc were under my ribs or kind of above my belly button...

I will be mentioning things to the mw when I there on Tuesday, OH is coming with me too... Bless him, I know babe will arrive when it's ready but I'm struggling so much with moving about. Babe being lower down has only made it harder...

I hope that you all have a lovely dayxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :)

Jo_79: I hope all goes well today hun.. cant wait to see pics..
Danuta: Good luck hun i hope things are progressing well xxx

Oh girls i feel bloody crap.. Yet again full of a cold and so tired! But only 7 days to go and Sienna will be here so i just gotta get on with it.. I cant wait to see her little face :cloud9: Gonna spend the day wrapped up as its freeeeeezing here... Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## KKSARAH

OMG lots of October babies here already, av had problems with my dongle and had no internet av missed so much.

:hugs: and Congratulations to all our new mummies :hugs:

Nothing really happening here, so will just have to wait until the 14th for C-section, am ok with this but would have liked to try natural :-(, but as long as she arrives safe and healthy thats all that matters

Sxxxx

:hug:


----------



## pootle33

I can feel a sinking feeling now as I ponder being overdue..........had terrible night's sleep, my heartburn is as bad as it could be now and have to try and fling myself upright to stop from being sick. Sleeping a couple of hours at a time. Only thing I've noticed over the last couple of days were few twinges up inside which reminded me of the feeling you get when you go for a smear and they have to open you up a bit to get the sample. I just convinced myself it was the cervix opening a bit but who knows..........................sorry feeling a bit glum today but glad friend coming round this afternoon to take my mind of it all!!!


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies,

Guess what ............... Im 37 weeks today yey !! cant believe I have got here at last yeyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

5 oclock seems to be my new waking time for some reason over the last couple of nights.

So I am offiially on the eviction process from today 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxxxxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all

I will be keeping you all updated with Jo's progress today, am sure you are all with me wishing her a quick and as painless as possible delivery of baby Sam:baby:

Jo text me just after 7 to say she was at the hospital and was waiting for her bed. 
At 8 they were doing the shift change and then would be giving her the gel, if they couldnt already break her waters.
Just had a text from her now to say that they had a bit of a panic thinking that he was breech, but she has had a quick scan and he is head down:happydance:

So fingers x now everything will move along nicely for her.

As for me, no progress at all, am now convinced that my sweep isnt going to work:nope: so will wait for another next Thursday, come on baby!!!!
Can't remember who was asking now about the sweep, its a bit uncomfortable but I wouldnt say that it hurts, although, obviously, we all have different pain thresholds and some midwifes are a bit more forceful than others.
Have a good day girls, wonder how many more :baby: we will have by the end of the weekend!!!


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 


Ok here goes ladies, sorry if I miss anyone!

*Danuta* ~ Goodluck! Hope things progress quickly for you :flower:
*
Kaites* ~ Good news about Emma. I hope you get a cuddle before she goes to NICU :flower:

*Lucilou* ~ I hope the turn goes ok and is successful. :hugs:

*Jo-79* ~ Good luck with your induction today :flower:

*baby.love* ~ feel better soon :hugs:

*pootle33* ~ I hope your friend can help cheer you up :hugs:

*eswift* ~ Glad to hear you finally got a good nights sleep x :thumbup:

*LindaK* - Happy 37 weeks!!!!! :happydance:

*Aimee.lou* & *Florabean* ~ I have been having panic's too about it all. Glad to know it's not just me :hugs: I get all excited and then realise what has to come and then get all scared. I told OH I was worried about labour pains and he said 'yeah well it will be really painful' :wacko: Hmmm cheers for that love!

I was wondering about a sweep too, I have been put down for one if I go overdue. I am hoping it doesn't come to that though!!

*Aimee.lou* ~ I am worried about family taking over too. Mainly my MIL and my sis. My Sis is just soooo over excited she doesn't realise how intense she can be bless lol. We think we have the MIL under control. My OH is a rottweiler too when needs be so I am sure he will step up and I am sure your OH will too. If all else fails and they don't get the hints, lock all doors, switch off all phones and maybe deploy an electric fence if needs be! You deserve the time together as a new family! You will be a fab mum :hugs:


OH made me laugh so much this morning. He has black polo shirts for work. I got up to make him a flask of coffee and when he emerged downstairs he had a black t-shirt on with 'I am the stig' on . . it has a huge picture of the stig's helmet on in bright white! Not conspicuous at all! :haha: He had bypassed the basket of clean work shirts and gone for the closest thing to black he could fine. What will he be like on baby duty! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Oooooooh more bumpkin babies on the way!! Good luck Jo79 and Danuta!! :happydance:
As much as I want my baby to come now, Im keeping my legs crossed untill Wednesday when I hit 37weeks cos if I go into labour before then I won't get my homebirth. Got a list of jobs to do this weekend as long as my arm lol that I want doing, then from Wednesday I'm starting full eviction techniques, hubbys most excited about the rumpy pump part :haha:


----------



## jlosomerset

Jo has her 1st pessary in and is 1cm dilated and thinned out, midwife has said this is good for 38 weeks:happydance:

Right I really must start the cleaning:dohh:

Will update as and when I hear anything!!


----------



## daopdesign

pootle33 you are feeling exactly how I am feeling! The worry of the unknown, whether we will be late or not, I can't take the suspense! I just hope I go into labor within the next week but with it being my first I've not much hope!


----------



## eswift

LOL Kte! My OH is just like that... I use to dread getting up after being on shift at the pub and OH & DS sorting themselves out at DS's bed time... He get up the following morning in all sorts of outfits... Best one was his fancy dress dinosaur suit!?! Including the head... I guess it doesn't really matter what they wear really... Just as long as they're safe and in bed at a reasonable time... Bob the builder, winnie the pooh, Mummy, Vampire and a zombie were quite frequently my breakfast companions when DS was younger... Now he just tends to grow out of his pj's so fast they look like shorts before I know he needs new ones...

Baby.Love ~ I hope you feel better soon...

All of you that are feeling down and glum, start to feel much happier soon...

I guess we're all beginning to feel the strains, anxieties, nervousness and yet the excitement too... I know that it's so very hard planning for a situation and occurance that's going to happen one way or another that we can't control or predict. Part of me thinks that it would be fantastic to know for sure when things will occur, but even the planned inductions etc can take longer or not be on time due to the sods law rule. Even the best made plans are subject to change...

I've so much control in my life, bills, work, DS, OH, shopping etc and I guess I'm not only struggling with the restrictions that my own body won't/can't do what I'd like but also with having to accept that I can't control the arrival of babe... The sooner I manage to get my head around letting go, and just going with the flow, maybe the better these next few weeks go... OH keeps offering me a bit of the other to see if that'll help, LOL but I'm sure he's not getting anywhere near me at the moment, my hips, back, ladies bits are so sore, tender & swollen I'm not convinced it'll help much... LOL I can just see him trying to get inside moaning that there's no room as I'm sure babe is so low... Maybe a steralised pin would help more... POP! Weeeeeeeeeeeee as I go flying around the room to find it's just a balloon of air that's moved down... OK so I've spent far too much time with a 10 year old now?!?!

I'd love to be able to prebook a time; say this Sunday afternoon, between the hours of 1pm & 3pm I'll be in labour, babe will be here and out by 3.10pm... LOL... OH will be at home, DS will be glued to his game boy and there nothing to watch on TV, Dinner will be over and tea will just be cooking in the oven... See doesn't that sound good... LOL total fantasy... Guess I'll be in fits of laugher if it happens like that on Sunday!?!?! (can see it now MW & OH looking at me as if I'm a freak!)

Hope that all of you feeling so out of sorts & ill feel so much better soon... Good Luck to all of you who will soon be holding your babe's... TGI Friday!?!?


----------



## pootle33

daopdesign said:


> pootle33 you are feeling exactly how I am feeling! The worry of the unknown, whether we will be late or not, I can't take the suspense! I just hope I go into labor within the next week but with it being my first I've not much hope!

I know its horrible isnt it. Plus people keeping txting "any news?" !!! I had a moan on here a week or so ago as we're meant to go to my FIL's 60th "party" tomorrow but I feel so tired and crap today I cant be bothered. I'm hoping I go into labour before then......that would be a nice present from LO!!!

I have MW appt on Tuesday and the last time she said I would be offered a sweep then as 40+2 but not sure I'll bother. I'm assuming at the same appt she will give me a date for induction the following week..............please no induction!!

Keep us up to date with your news!

Good luck to everyone today, it's so exciting to hear about the babies popping out every day!


----------



## expecting09

How scary is it reading this thread now! Makes it more real reading about how these october babies are coming thick and fast now

Congrats to everyone with there LO's

And :hugs: to all who need them

I've got my presentation scan this afternoon, please cross your fingers for me!! I'm pretty sure over the last day or 2 I've felt alot of movement at the top of my bump, so hoping its her legs! Still can't shift this cold and cough, everytime I cough my belly clenches up and I just hope baby isn't getting too pee'd off with it :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing ok :)

Having an exciting morning myself. Out of the blue, started having surges (contractions, but doing hypnobirthing hence the change of terminology!). They're averaging about 4 mins apart just now (can I just say that Contraction Master is wonderful!).

Have spoken to my midwife, she says it does sound like something is happening. Not had a bloody show (although I did have a lovely lump of snotty mucus last night!), waters haven't gone. Just me and my surges :lol: Hubby is on his way home, think he's a bit in shock (like I am!). Going to phone the hospital in a bit to let them know, but hopefully will stay home for as long as possible.

Arcanegirl will keep you guys updated if I stop being able to :)

Good luck to anyone else whose bumpkin is on the move! :) :hugs:

Update: Just went to the loo, have bloody mucus (show?) so I'm guessing this is the real deal... Still can't quite believe it :rofl:


----------



## pootle33

Good luck Eala!! Before you go can you sprinkle just a little bit of labour dust in an easterly direction!!!


----------



## Kte

*Eswift* ~ lol that's cute, waking up to a dinosaur! Your DS sounds like my little nephew, he loves his fancy dress!

*Eala* ~ Good luck!!! :flower: :happydance: Also, thanks for the contraction master. My sis sent me the link ages ago and I lost it so it's going on my fave's right now!!


----------



## lindak

Good Luck eala xxxx


----------



## Chaos

Eala said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing ok :)
> 
> Having an exciting morning myself. Out of the blue, started having surges (contractions, but doing hypnobirthing hence the change of terminology!). They're averaging about 4 mins apart just now (can I just say that Contraction Master is wonderful!).

This is what I used, its pretty cool.

Girls, let me tell you the best part about not being pregnant anymore ... the ability to PEE for more than 3 seconds. OMG, its *MAGIC*!!! It just keeps coming!! :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eala said:


> Arcanegirl will keep you guys updated if I stop being able to :)


a little :hi: from myself, im very excited :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Eala good luck sweetie xxxxx 

Urgh girls here come the back pains :( I keep getting a throbbing pain in my lower back and its driving me crazy as it spreads to my side.. I really am counting down the days now :lol: On a good note i ordered a new maternity bag wednesday as mine was far too big and heavy.. My new bag arrived today so am gonna start swapping it all over tonight. 

Right off to make my little dude a tuna sandwich and then chill out with some afternoon TV.. Will be back to check on updates .. x


----------



## eswift

hmmm that sounds nice, think I may make myself a tuna sannie too...

Eala ~ Keep breathing and stay relaxed... Good Luck!?! Hope all goes relatively painfree for you... Hopefully, LO will be here soon enough...

Kte ~ Just think you've got cute little fancy dress outfits to look forward too... We had loads of fun when DS was small...

Baby.Love ~ Good luck repacking your bag... I've babe's stuff packed in a small rucksack nappysack I got ages ago; and my stuff (including babe coat etc) all packed in a tigger over night bag (it's got wheels on)... I'm not sure even if I was able to down size it to one bag if I could manage it all..

Chaos ~ Can't believe you're gloating already about being able to pee!?!? That's just so mean... LOL I think the only true exercise I get is going up and down the stairs, in and out of bed just to pee tiny tiny amounts so frequently we're fast running out of loo roll all the time... You must be saving the planet now you can leave it longer between pees... Well Done!?!? I look forward to reduncing my carbon foot print hopefully very soon... LOL

Pootle ~ I hope you can enjoy the FIL party... I'm know sometime it may be better for us to try to get out of somethings we don't want to do, when in all honesty we can't...

So far this morning I done 2 loads of washing, cleaned the kitchen and now I'm ready for lunch. I hope OH is home soon, as he told me about 10 ish to say the wagon had broken down, he had an hour to wait until breakdown wagon would get to him and is 2 hours away. Poor OH is gonna be knackered when he get home... Guess if he too late it'll impact on his starting time tonight... Oh well..I'm hungry and that tuna sannie sounds lovely...


----------



## KrisKitten

Chaos said:


> jadesh101 Baby Kiera Cariad born Saturday 5th October. 5lbs 12oz via C Section.

born 5th october?


----------



## jlosomerset

Eswift, we seem to mirror each other on the house front all the time and now the cleaning!!!
I've done 2 loads washing, washed down all the woodwork in the house - never examined my skirting boards so close before:blush:, dusted, cleaned bathroom, hoovered through and just finished mopping the floor, phew!!!!

Going to put DS2 for a nap now and get some cheese n crackers for lunch:happydance:


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ Let me know when you go into labour... I can be prepared then... LOL

Just had that lovely tuna sannie, whilst the dog whinned and moaned as he love tuna... Tasted as nice as it sounded... Thanks baby.love!


----------



## jlosomerset

Eswift, I dont reckon he wants to come out, you will probably go before me!!!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im in soo much pain today, feel like im still in labour! got back ache and tummy ache =[


----------



## colsy

Big luck, Eala. Love to hear your birth story once it's all happened, as I am also hoping to use HypnoBirthing techniques. Hope it all goes beautifully. xx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to all the births we have had so far! :flower::baby: 

I've not been on here in ages, my internet connection has been down, been in and out of hospital with swine flu, breech baby and worries of his movement and heartbeat! :cry: Just want the whole thing to be over now! 

Got a MW appt on Monday and i'm really hoping they will tell me a plan of action, baby is still breech and i'm 37 weeks now, so think its the end of the road for my hoped natural birth and my worst nightmare of a c section is coming true.....I can't stop thinking about it, getting myself so worked up...WHY ME?!

At the end of the day, I just want my baby boy here safe and sound, obviously...but can't help feeling i'm being robbed of that precious moment when you give birth to your baby yourself and he is placed onto your chest, that initial skin to skin contact and scared that I won't be able to BF :(. 

Sorry for the depressing post!!! Hope your all okay :hugs:

Meg
x


----------



## colsy

MeggieMoo88 said:


> I've not been on here in ages, my internet connection has been down, been in and out of hospital with swine flu, breech baby and worries of his movement and heartbeat! :cry: Just want the whole thing to be over now! [ ... ] but can't help feeling i'm being robbed of that precious moment when you give birth to your baby yourself and he is placed onto your chest, that initial skin to skin contact and scared that I won't be able to BF :(.

Gosh, you've been through a lot, Meg. I hope things get heaps better for you soon. It might help you to know that quite a few of my friends have had C-sections and have still managed to breastfeed without any problems. I think also that as long as the surgery is straightforward, you can still have skin-to-skin contact with baby very soon after delivery.

I presume you've tried various things to get baby to turn? Sometimes, babies turn right at the last moment, so you never know - you may still get to have your natural birth after all. I hope so xx


----------



## florabean1981

Aimeelou- glad I&#8217;m not the only one swinging between the emotions!

Kaites- thanks for explaining the sweep thing for me. I really wish this whole pregnancy thing wasn&#8217;t so damn undignified, lol!!!

Babylove- hope you feel better soon. On a plus note, 7 days till you get to meet Sienna at least? &#61514;
Eswift- how cool would that be if we literally could just book a time slot for our Los to arrive. This Sunday evening about 6:45pm would be perfect for me, lol. (hear that kiddo?!!!!)

Danuta, Eala & Jo79- good luck ladies; hope each of you have your Los with you happily & safely by the end of today!!! Much love to you :hugs:

MeggieMoo88- that's a lot to deal with when heavily pregnant, so I really feel for you hun. Hopefully baby wll decide to turn for you, but if you do end up with a c-section, try not to worry too much- they will get your baby to you asap & do everything they can to help & support you to breastfeed your little boy.

Anyone heard anything from Maffie yet? She went to the hosp yesterday with her high BP... not sure if there's been any news on how she's doing???

I'm feeling pretty tired today, but getting better, so cannot complain. Had a nice visit from my sis & 1 yr old nephew, which cheered me up (she made the cuppa & bought biscuits, lol) and Caleb & me had a lil party on my bed with soft toys & bouncing up n down. He's just learned the concept of giving someone a kiss- totally melted my heart when I got a nice, soppy saliva filled pair of lips planted on my nose!!!!!! :rofl:

Got a busy day tomorrow- going shopping with OH (last day off till baby is due), then both of us have opticians in the afternoon (another silly cost, grrrrr), then picking up my 5 yr old nephew from my sister's coz he's staying at ours again this weekend, then going swimming sunday morning at 7am. (my oh & nephew are swimming, NOT me, lol, i plan to sit on the side & take copious amounts of photos for our family up north. - they're going snorkling together at my OH's work pool- he's a scuba diver, lol)

Anyways, Farmville calls. Will be glad when LO comes & I no longer have time to play Farmville, hahahahaha!
7 days till my EDD. Come on bubba!


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 

:hugs: to all those who needs them! 

Cleaned the kitchen, hoovered the wholehouse..... and have bathroom left! 

Now am shattered! getting some back aches...... hope its something.... 

Not able to type much, will come back later for updates..... going for a nice bath!


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Awwww your nephew sounds soo cute Flora! Sounds like you have a busy but fun day tomorrow, hope you have fun!! 

Colsy, yep I have tried everything under the sun, on all fours cleaning the skirting boards (LOL, my mum liked this one ;) ), swimming, shining a torch at the bottom of my bump to get him to go in that direction...Think he has attempted to turn a few times as my bump has gone some lovely weird and wonderful shapes but still feels like his head is at the top, could be pleasantly surprised though at MW appt...we will see. 

I will keep you all updated :) 
x


----------



## florabean1981

Daunta just had her baby girl today- her hubby added a post on p4, I think of this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/198258-oh-my-4.html


----------



## Kaites

Good morning (well, it's still morning here- good afternoon to most of you!)

Eala- good luck with labour- I hope it's quick for you! This forum is getting exciting :)

MeggieMoo88- :hugs: sounds like a rough couple weeks. I totally sympathize with the feeling of being robbed of that happy birth experience if you can't have the skin to skin contact since the docs have warned me that they want to take Emma straight to the NICU after her birth (although things are looking up in that regard now and I might get a brief cuddle). I cried for like a week when we had our neonatology consult back in August. Is there any way that they might be able to allow you some skin to skin time (maybe with some help from your OH holding him to you) while they sew you back up? If it's not an emergency c-section, maybe there is a compromise that can be made with the doctors? :shrug:

Taylorsmummy- hope the pain subsides for you soon! Enjoying spending time with your little man? :)

JLosomerset- I'm convinced my sweep isn't gonna work either- I have another appt booked for the 8th too and they said they could try again at that point too.

Eswift- I love your prebooking a time for "natural labour" to occur :) Sunday would be perfect- OH won't be at work, nothing planned for Sunday so it would be a good way to pass the time :)

Well, it's freezing here so I'm rethinking what the baby will be coming home in (aka, good excuse to go shopping for more baby clothes). Think it's time to tear myself away from the computer and get out the door! Maybe some walking around will induce some baby action too :)

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats to Danuta! And good luck Jo and Eala!
Looking forward to all the updates!
It's getting sooooo exciting around here! Finally, the Bumpkin Patch is the place to be:rofl:
We went for a hospital tour last night and were shown all the facilities they have. It only lasted 45 minutes or so, and there were 3 other couples. One woman is due on Monday and looked like she might just fall over in the hallway. This poor woman's ankles were as big as my thighs, and I ain't skinny!
YIKES!
They basically gave us the rules and rundown on what we can/can't do, who can be where and when, and all that good stuff. There was a girl who was 3cm already with her twins who are due in November. I think the three of us were all hoping we would just start labor and not have to come back later:rofl:
Starting to get nervous from all the posts I keep seeing about being in labor pain. Everytime a new odd sharp pain hits I get fearful that the *big *pain will start soon!
Either way, it is hard to keep up with this thread now. It's not about buying "stuff" for the LOs anymore, and really not about how miserable we are(ok, it is in some cases, still) but it's starting to get pretty action packed. I love it. Logging in everytime I can to see _who is next_!!!


----------



## jlosomerset

jo just a quick update, jo is waiting for a bed on labour ward which should be at 4.30, hopefully once there they will be able to break her waters. As its not her first baby she can only have 1 pessary so fingers x its worked for her. Updating from my phone so hope it comes out ok. Will keep u all posted on her progress x


----------



## amandas

Wow - i haven't had a chance to look on here in ages. I just popped on and can't believe it!!! I s'pose it's no surprise that the Oct bumpkins have started to arrive but it's still shocked me!!! I'll try to have a read back through to catch up!!

Congrats to Chaos!!! And anyone else who's had their LO!

I'm 37 weeks today! Full term - woohoo!!! So hopefully we'll get the home birth that we want!

Good luck to everyone else too! xx


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello all!
Congrats to Danuta:happydance:
Good luck to Jo79 and Eala:hugs: 
The October babies are coming thick and fast! I'm celebrating 37 weeks today!!!!!! I can't believe how quickly this has come around. The OH is on tenterhooks, calling from work all the time to make sure i'm okay, bless him. I keep telling him that he'll be the first to know if something happens and that i'm hoping the little one has a few more weeks of blissful cooking before arriving! I thinks i have an excited daddy on my hands:cloud9:


----------



## Kte

Congrat's *amandas* and *harmonybunny* on 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

harmonybunny said:


> The October babies are coming thick and fast! I'm celebrating 37 weeks today!!!!!! I can't believe how quickly this has come around. The OH is on tenterhooks, calling from work all the time to make sure i'm okay, bless him. I keep telling him that he'll be the first to know if something happens and that i'm hoping the little one has a few more weeks of blissful cooking before arriving! I thinks i have an excited daddy on my hands:cloud9:


My OH is freakishly excited too. He bought his own hospital bag, wrote a big list, packed, it... repacked it... added lucozade & mini chedders, lol. He filled his petrol tank up, epmtied the car of rubbish (he's such a McD's junkie), keeps his shoes by the side of the bed now, and has permission from his boss to have his phone on him all the time, just in case. When I came in from my sister's the other day, I found him pushing the blinking pram around the living room!!!!!!!! Literally peed myself laughing at him & he went all red, bless him. Can't complain, at least he's interested & excited; I'd be totally gutted if he didn't care, or shrugged everything off all the time like my nephew's dad did.


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> The October babies are coming thick and fast! I'm celebrating 37 weeks today!!!!!! I can't believe how quickly this has come around. The OH is on tenterhooks, calling from work all the time to make sure i'm okay, bless him. I keep telling him that he'll be the first to know if something happens and that i'm hoping the little one has a few more weeks of blissful cooking before arriving! I thinks i have an excited daddy on my hands:cloud9:
> 
> 
> My OH is freakishly excited too. He bought his own hospital bag, wrote a big list, packed, it... repacked it... added lucozade & mini chedders, lol. He filled his petrol tank up, epmtied the car of rubbish (he's such a McD's junkie), keeps his shoes by the side of the bed now, and has permission from his boss to have his phone on him all the time, just in case. When I came in from my sister's the other day, I found him pushing the blinking pram around the living room!!!!!!!! Literally peed myself laughing at him & he went all red, bless him. Can't complain, at least he's interested & excited; I'd be totally gutted if he didn't care, or shrugged everything off all the time like my nephew's dad did.Click to expand...

My Oh is super excited too, he can't wait to become a Daddy :cloud9: He has his hospital bag packed too and is always calling to make sure me and LO are okay. He said for the two weeks he is off work he will have LO as I have hogged them for 9 months!! He tried to speed things up the other day by putting chilli powder on my scrambled eggs!


----------



## florabean1981

:rofl: @ the chilli powder Kte!!!!!!

The way my OH talks & acts, it's like I am gonna drop any second & that it's gonna be this really quick, sudden thing where he's gonna have to literally put his shoes on, throw the bags in the car, throw me in the car & break every speed limit on the planet to get my to the L/D ward, pmsl! 
I did try to explain to him, that it doesn;t work like that, and that I could be in labour for days, or have to go in for a planned induction or whatever, but I dont think he really understands- to him it's all dramatic & pain & urgency... In a strange kinda way, I hope he's right & that it is all quick n stuff, but that would just be far too convenient & my luck is not like that, haha!


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> :rofl: @ the chilli powder Kte!!!!!!
> 
> The way my OH talks & acts, it's like I am gonna drop any second & that it's gonna be this really quick, sudden thing where he's gonna have to literally put his shoes on, throw the bags in the car, throw me in the car & break every speed limit on the planet to get my to the L/D ward, pmsl!
> I did try to explain to him, that it doesn;t work like that, and that I could be in labour for days, or have to go in for a planned induction or whatever, but I dont think he really understands- to him it's all dramatic & pain & urgency... In a strange kinda way, I hope he's right & that it is all quick n stuff, but that would just be far too convenient & my luck is not like that, haha!

I know! He snuck it in the cheeky git . . . weirdly though, it actually tasted quite nice! :haha:

It would be nice if it was over that quickly! x


----------



## Arcanegirl

An update on Eala, her waters have gone and shes on her way into hosp now :D


----------



## florabean1981

Arcanegirl said:


> An update on Eala, her waters have gone and shes on her way into hosp now :D


:baby:so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## harmonybunny

Kte said:


> florabean1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> The October babies are coming thick and fast! I'm celebrating 37 weeks today!!!!!! I can't believe how quickly this has come around. The OH is on tenterhooks, calling from work all the time to make sure i'm okay, bless him. I keep telling him that he'll be the first to know if something happens and that i'm hoping the little one has a few more weeks of blissful cooking before arriving! I thinks i have an excited daddy on my hands:cloud9:
> 
> 
> My OH is freakishly excited too. He bought his own hospital bag, wrote a big list, packed, it... repacked it... added lucozade & mini chedders, lol. He filled his petrol tank up, epmtied the car of rubbish (he's such a McD's junkie), keeps his shoes by the side of the bed now, and has permission from his boss to have his phone on him all the time, just in case. When I came in from my sister's the other day, I found him pushing the blinking pram around the living room!!!!!!!! Literally peed myself laughing at him & he went all red, bless him. Can't complain, at least he's interested & excited; I'd be totally gutted if he didn't care, or shrugged everything off all the time like my nephew's dad did.Click to expand...
> 
> My Oh is super excited too, he can't wait to become a Daddy :cloud9: He has his hospital bag packed too and is always calling to make sure me and LO are okay. He said for the two weeks he is off work he will have LO as I have hogged them for 9 months!! He tried to speed things up the other day by putting chilli powder on my scrambled eggs!Click to expand...


We should be glad that they're so interested lol! It really is adorable. The other morning he says to me, " no wonder you can't sleep, i had my arm on your tummy last night and i could feel him shoving at it! It woke me up. He is sooooo strong (insert look of utter wonder and disbelief here lol). So cute. He's such the strong silent type so it just makes me die of cuteness when he comes across all vulnerable and excited like this:cloud9:


----------



## harmonybunny

florabean1981 said:


> :rofl: @ the chilli powder Kte!!!!!!
> 
> The way my OH talks & acts, it's like I am gonna drop any second & that it's gonna be this really quick, sudden thing where he's gonna have to literally put his shoes on, throw the bags in the car, throw me in the car & break every speed limit on the planet to get my to the L/D ward, pmsl!
> I did try to explain to him, that it doesn;t work like that, and that I could be in labour for days, or have to go in for a planned induction or whatever, but I dont think he really understands- to him it's all dramatic & pain & urgency... In a strange kinda way, I hope he's right & that it is all quick n stuff, but that would just be far too convenient & my luck is not like that, haha!

Yup, mine is the same! He is panicking so much that he'll be at work when i go into labour and he wont make it to the hospital on time. He has even arranged to go from work the minute labour starts. I keep reassuring him that there's no rush, we're gonna be in it for the long haul but he just can't help himself, bless.


----------



## bana

Hey guys ive gone overdue :devil: got a sweep booked for tue, but im praying for something to happen before then! can i have some labour dust and some fingers crossed please! xx:cry:


----------



## florabean1981

awww, I guess we all have lovely OH's then :)


----------



## florabean1981

Bana, dust, good vibes etc are being sent your way. You trying all the usual stuff like walking, bouncing, bumpy car, sex, spicy food etc etc etc? Or you just gonna wait for the sweep?


----------



## lhamil88

:wave:what do you get if you overcook a septembryo?...a bumpkin!...hi gals hope your all doing well i just thought i'd come say hello as i am now officially gunna have a bumpkin of my very own...i was due 24th sept and am now obviously overcooking this baba....

i had a sweep donr this morning and have been booked in for induction on tue the 6th oct...so this time next week i'll have my baby boy with me :happydance:


----------



## bana

florabean1981 said:


> Bana, dust, good vibes etc are being sent your way. You trying all the usual stuff like walking, bouncing, bumpy car, sex, spicy food etc etc etc? Or you just gonna wait for the sweep?

Well my mw suggested pineapple so ive eaten a whole one! LO seems to be moving loads! ive tried walking, bouncing, bumpy car journeys! i cant eat spicy food im a wimp! and my OH wont have sex with me cuz he thinks its weird- ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ive tried to persuade him but hes not budging! So ill just have to wait for the sweep if nothing happens over the weekend! xx


----------



## helz81

Bana- there are other ways of getting your fellas little swimmer guys into your system..infact,apparantly ingesting them through your stomach is more effective so I've been told!! Good luck, labour vibes coming your way xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies just a quickie!

I have started a new thread for us in the groups section.. i hope no one minds.. We can change the name at a later date :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/198700-bumpkins-babies-chat-thread.html#post3201687

So to all the bumpkin mummies there is a place to chat about your babies and for us lagging behind somewhere to go when we have got our bundles xxx

xxx


----------



## bana

helz81 said:


> Bana- there are other ways of getting your fellas little swimmer guys into your system..infact,apparantly ingesting them through your stomach is more effective so I've been told!! Good luck, labour vibes coming your way xx

I have heard that before but wasnt sure whether to belive it, so i think i will investigate that one and give it ago! OH isnt guna say no to that! lol xx


----------



## Kaites

Bana- nurse told me to get the hubby started on nipple stimulation. At first it sounded like a fun idea, then she added that it takes a while since the uterus has to get contracting for it to work... Looks like hubby has a long weekend of nipple stimulation ahead of him! heehee :)

Hope your LO doesn't make you wait for your sweep- there is a full moon this weekend, so hopefully a few more of us will be meeting our babies sooner than later!


----------



## Kte

:wave: *lilhamil88 *~ hope the sweep gets things moving for you!

*bana *~ My OH pretty much has the same view as yours its just to creepy for him! Sending you lots of positive vibes, fingers and toes crossed and lots of labour dust! x


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Ahhh bless, all your OHs are sweet lol! My DP is very laid back about the whole thing...he thinks we still have weeks and weeks, when really it could only be 2/3 weeks?! :shrug: He has been very concerned over the past few weeks though when I was ill and its deff brought us much closer together...I actually felt like I was going to die I was that ill! :( big reality check.

Good luck 2 Bana & lhamil88, hopefully it won't be much longer for you two! Also good luck to Eala...hope your holding your baby very soon!! 

Can't believe how many of us have reached 37 weeks today, just realised I have too! 14-16th January must of been a very busy and lucky time for us all ;) lol. 

Well I feel so drained today, not really done much but seems it doesnt take much anymore, convinced this baby is going to be a big one...feeling very weighed down lol. :dohh:
DP has gone out to find somewhere to buy flippin Fifa 10 and Call of duy for his PS3, like hes going to have all the time in the world to play on them...I dont think so!!! Boys & their toys...slowly regretting buying him a PS3... :nope:

Off to dig something out for tea, really fancy sweet & sour chicken...will have to make do with something out of the freezer though I think, unless DP is kind enough to stop somewhere on his way home hehehee. 

x x


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Gotta have an induction booked on wednesday... dont know when the induction'll be.. but i've got obstetric cholestasis, if thats how you spell it, and they need baby out asap.. so i've got repeat bloods on monday, results on wednesday and then plan and book induction.. so looks like he'll be here before due date of 23rd!! maybe i will get that cute little pumpkin outfit in asda after all!! lol

xx


----------



## cloud9mummy

I'm back from my holidays now and have heard from Maffie. Her baby wasn't moving much so they kept giving her sugary drinks in the hospital and she started vomiting. She was hoping that it would settle down and that she would be able to go home this afternoon but is being kept in for a second night as they need to do liver function tests. She's had a couple of injections to help stop the vomiting and if she keeps being sick she may need to have a drip for fluids. She did say though that the baby seems fine so that's some relief.

Hope to see Maffie well and back on here soon!




Maffie said:


> Hi all just a quick message while I pack some bits. Work didnt pay me right as they said I hadn't worked there long enough. I have by my EDD which is what they legally have to go off and not off when I went on mat leave.
> 
> Other thing is they have let me home to get my bag and I have to go straight back in. :cry:
> 
> BP was erratic up and down but it stabilized a bit while there so said I could come get my overnight bag. Just grabbing a snack then going back in. They said initially i'll be monitored for 24 hours and then they'll decide if I can come home or stay in. So means stuck there tonight at least.


----------



## jlosomerset

Another brief update from me on Jo.

She is still waiting for a bed on labour ward, is next on the list to go up and have her waters broken. She is currently 3cm and babies head is low.

She is tired and getting fed up with waiting now, its been a long day for them.

Here's hoping Jo is not kept waiting too much longer for a bed, they have said it should be tonight and that she has little Sam in her arms soon:cloud9:


----------



## jlosomerset

Totally o/t but just wanted to share that I have officially started my Xmas shopping:happydance:

Father Christmas has just bought the whole household a Wii!!!
The good man that he is is then buying DS1 some games for the Wii.

Fortunately for me, my dad has chipped in with us and got a fab deal at Toys R Us so should be here on Thursday, the question is will I????? Now where did I put that crystal ball!!!


----------



## helz81

My OH would take what he could get lol, it's me who's not into it!

Im happy tonight, it must be my night on Ebay, Ive won a gorgeous cot bed 5 piece set by Clair de Lune. It's the Stardust range,in almond and I won it for £37! :happydance: Its brand new in packet. I've searched everywhere online and can't find the set for any less than £58, so Im well chuffed :happydance:

Going to Boots tommorow to get my free changing bag and the last few bits and pieces I need and have got a long list of jobs to get done round the house.
Can't wait to pop back on here tommorow to see who else has had their babies!
Anyone heard from Little Kitten, I don't think she's posted on here for quite a while? Hope her and James are ok.


----------



## jlosomerset

I dont think Little Kitten has any internet access at the mo, only when she goes to OH work. She was on Facebook think it was the beginning of the week and everything seemed good and her lo was staying put!!


----------



## florabean1981

bana said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Bana- there are other ways of getting your fellas little swimmer guys into your system..infact,apparantly ingesting them through your stomach is more effective so I've been told!! Good luck, labour vibes coming your way xx
> 
> I have heard that before but wasnt sure whether to belive it, so i think i will investigate that one and give it ago! OH isnt guna say no to that! lol xxClick to expand...

Apparently that's a male-made-up myth... My mate's a urse n she said it was bollocks & that men just want more Bjs! :rofl: She did say, however, that if you can get the old :sperm: onto your hands/fingers & insert it yourself, then it wont hurt, but make sure your hands/nails are clean first. 
Alternatively, I did here from my mother of all people (gross) that a vibrator on a very low setting can stimulate the cervix to relax & start dilating!!!!!!! How my mum knows that, I dont wanna think about!!!!:wacko:


----------



## eswift

Coor... I missed loads this afternoon... Love the tales of OH's and their reactions and excitements to the near arrivals of their LO...

My OH came home from work from last night at 6.10 today... Wagon broke down... LOL one man went to try to get him to move it... I laughed as the brakes had gone so it wasn't going anywhere... You could just see it now - Right let me know when you've got it moving and I'll steer... He walked through the door just as tesco's delivery arrived... He just dropped his back in the kitchen and started unpacking the shopping... Bless...

Good Luck to all of you for the weekend, hope some of the evactuations actually work... I hope for you all that the labours are relatively easy and pain free... Have a great weekend all, hope the weather doesn't make it too long... Sweet Dreams all, I'm shattered now; not long until bedtime for me... Catch you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## florabean1981

Just so you know, so far, there are 13 girls & 9 boys for us Bumpkin lot that have entered the world so far. Trying to keep track, but it's hard, lol. :dohh:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ctober-due-babies-13-girls-9-boys-so-far.html


----------



## Kte

eswift said:


> Coor... I missed loads this afternoon... Love the tales of OH's and their reactions and excitements to the near arrivals of their LO...
> 
> My OH came home from work from last night at 6.10 today... Wagon broke down... LOL one man went to try to get him to move it... I laughed as the brakes had gone so it wasn't going anywhere... You could just see it now - Right let me know when you've got it moving and I'll steer... He walked through the door just as tesco's delivery arrived... He just dropped his back in the kitchen and started unpacking the shopping... Bless...
> 
> Good Luck to all of you for the weekend, hope some of the evactuations actually work... I hope for you all that the labours are relatively easy and pain free... Have a great weekend all, hope the weather doesn't make it too long... Sweet Dreams all, I'm shattered now; not long until bedtime for me... Catch you tomorrow xxxx


LOL Eswift ~ why do people just think when a wagon is broken down it's simple to 'just move it' !?!

Sleep well x



florabean1981 said:


> Just so you know, so far, there are 13 girls & 9 boys for us Bumpkin lot that have entered the world so far. Trying to keep track, but it's hard, lol. :dohh:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ctober-due-babies-13-girls-9-boys-so-far.html

Wow every time I look there are more! It must be hard work keeping track of them all!


----------



## lucilou

Hi all... what an eventful day! Unfortunately the ECV didn't work and after a short but quite honestly painful procedure, my little one is still breech and I have to phone on Monday morning to get a date for my c-section, which they want to do next week.

boo hoo!!! going to spend the whole weekend on my hands and knees but I don't think it will do any good, unfortunately.

hope everyone else is having a better time of it - I'm really sore now so am going to have a nice bubbly bath....


----------



## djgirl1976

lucilou said:


> Hi all... what an eventful day! Unfortunately the ECV didn't work and after a short but quite honestly painful procedure, my little one is still breech and I have to phone on Monday morning to get a date for my c-section, which they want to do next week.
> 
> boo hoo!!! going to spend the whole weekend on my hands and knees but I don't think it will do any good, unfortunately.
> 
> hope everyone else is having a better time of it - I'm really sore now so am going to have a nice bubbly bath....

:hugs:Sorry to hear it didn't work, but yes, don't give up yet! I feel the same way. I really don't want a section, but I have one more ultrasound to go before Dr. will say I am good to try v/b. He's concerned about the size of the baby(I apparantly am measuring like a small whale at this point). We'll know more Monday, I guess.
Good luck Eala! How exciting! The Bumpkins are really coming out full force!
Bana & lhamil88, I have my fingers crossed for you ladies that it will be VERY soon! Let us know!
:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening everyone!! 

I've had a lovely day, although I'm paying for it now - absolutely shattered but got a big bag of cadbury's flakes for cheap so may have to tuck into them later :thumbup:. We originally went into town to do a bit of window shopping and came back with e few little things. Tomorrow we're off to do a car boot to get rid of a load of junk that's cluttering up the house and then coming back to painting the nursery! (well, hubby will be painting...I make a very good supervisor/tea maker in these situations! :lol:) 

I managed to get a fantastic bargain...I got a little top for bubs from next for £1....I say I but hubby paid lol. It says 'Mummy's Little Pumpkin'.......bubs had better make an appearance prior to halloween so we can use it! lol

Right, I'm off to watch the Matrix and try to relax as tomorrow is going to be busy!! Hope everyone is ok :hugs: to everyone. 

Have a good weekend ladies! xx


----------



## Anababe

Evening :wave:

Wow you ladies can talk :shock: :rofl: Ive only not been on since this morning and took me ages to catch up!

Good luck to those in labour, hope things are progressing well :happydance:

Cant believe how many October babies we have now.. its so exciting!!

Not much happening here, loads of BH's, period type pains and baby is really hurting with the movements now! If he could just wait 4 days then ill be happy, as my birth partner has got swine flu :dohh: but shes allowed to leave the house on Tue so hes allowed to come then :rofl:



helz81 said:


> Anyone heard from Little Kitten, I don't think she's posted on here for quite a while? Hope her and James are ok.

LittleKitten is doing fine, James is still happy where he is for now, shes going to txt me when anything happens so i will let you all know!

Hope everyone is ok, cant wait to hear about more babies being born :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

An update on Eala:
Waters had mecconium in them so shes been put on a monitor. Her contractions got pretty bad so she got taken to labour ward and put on syntocion and given an epidural.
Says baby should be here by the morning.


----------



## djgirl1976

Good vibes for Eala and LO! Hopefully it will be quick for her:D Glad to hear they are monitoring the situation carefully!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Another update on Eala:
Baby is here! Her little girlie born at 1:22am Saturday 3rd October, weighing 7lbs 1ozs


----------



## florabean1981

congrats to Eala & her OH :)

15 girls & 9 boys so far & it's only 3rd oct!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keerthy

florabean1981 said:


> congrats to Eala & her OH :)
> 
> 15 girls & 9 boys so far & it's only 3rd oct!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: congrats to eala!!!! 

24 bumpkins already!!! :phew: flora - must be tough to update!!!!

Well, had an awful night..... Loads of BHs and fequent trips to loo. BHs were quite painful actually!!!!! Last week had been to MW was told my urine sample had leucocytes in them but wasn't treated for it! Last night had terrible pains in bladder area.... Really thot i was in labor!!! :dohh: 

Unfortunately it wasn't and paincame down after a full 1 hr of massage by hubby!!!! Bless him!! 

Tryin to get back to sleep now!!!! 

Catch u guys in the morning!!!!!


----------



## eswift

Morning Girls!

I'm up and awake... Just had breakie, think dog's trying to tell me it's bed time tho... He's sat at the top of the stairs whining... I'll be on my way back up there very soon, he's doing my head in... It's too early...

There have been a fair few arrivals already! Golly, I do hope that none of the labours have been too horrid... I'm hoping that I've not too long left, I woke up with a start this morning, my bump had gone. Got out of bed to pee (4th trip) got back into bed and still no bump; gave OH a cuddle and wham... Babe moved and hip ache kicked in and I had to move away from OH as bump had popped back out... LOL.. OH woke up and said "I felt that, you did that on purpose, just because you're awake. We've all got to be awake..." LOL Not too sure if he was talking to me or my bump?!?! Just wait until we all get woken with the crying to be fed!!! The whole street wil know then...

Anyway... I'll pop back on later and catch up some more then... As I'm gonna gag the dog... See you soon xxxx


----------



## eswift

Oooo I just read a lovely post and seen a lovely picture of Craftymum's little boy... It's over in 3rd Tri... Bet she's relieved that the sickness has gone, from the picture it all looks worth it though....

Anyway, just had a lovely bacon sannie for breakie 2, best go get my winter woolies on as we need to go into town, I forgot some bits and pieces with the shopping... Why does that always happen?


----------



## lucilou

morning all! glad everything went ok for eala... meconium in the waters can be bad news, so I'm glad they are all ok!

I am really really sore from the ECV now... my entire bump feels bruised and hard... off to take some paracetamol and go back to bed I think!

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Eala! So many Oct babies already!!


----------



## lindak

Congrats eala.... xx

Well got up this morning and my underware we soaking wet not my pjs though... so I rang hosp and spoke to midwife and she says to come in .. So just waiting on oh to come back and were heading in . Im not in pain or anything so Im not very hopeful that this is it... Has anyone heard of waters leaking without being in pain ?? and if so is labour around the corner ??

Hope you all have a lovely days xxxxx


----------



## Anababe

ooh good luck lindak. Im not sure about waters leaking, mine went all at once with my son and immediately after the contractions came on strong and fast so cant help with that! Hope its a sign something is starting to happen though! :happydance:

xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all :flower:

Congrats to all the new mummies out there, well done!!

Lindak, yes your waters can start to leak without anything happening, they will only leave you for, I think its 48 hours here, before they induce you, due to infection, due then again it may depend on if you have dilated at all.
Fingers x all goes well for you at the hospital:hugs:

Not much to update on Jo, she is hacked off, understandably, the hospital are so understaffed that they are unable to take her to labour ward to break her waters, there are rooms available just not the staff:growlmad:
This morning they didnt even give her breakfast, she had to wait for her oh to come in and him to make her toast in the kitchen, its disgusting!!!

Anyhow, will update more as and when I hear anything.

Nothing happening with me either, had lovely bacon n mushrooms on toast, mmm, couldnt manage it all thou:nope:

Going to get the pram out of the loft this afternoon and make sure my sheets fit it, it will have to go in babies room once assembled as, at last, our hall carpet is going down on Monday morning so it needs to be out the way.

DS2 has a birthday party at 2, so get a couple of hours peace:cloud9: DS1 is happy to play quietly with his lego.

Have a good day all, wonder how many :baby: will appear today?? x


----------



## florabean1981

so happy for Crafymum (louise) & her little boy. :) After such a long hgard pregnancy, she must be overjoyed. Now gonna check her facebook see if tyhere are anymore pics, hehehehehe. :)


----------



## Kte

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: *37 WEEKS TODAY*:happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee:​
Congrat's to *Eala* and *Craftymum* :cloud9: 

All these little bumpkins turning up, its so exciting! Well my LO is officially fully cooked today. Okay, so technically there are still a couple of weeks to go for me but it's good to get here! :happydance:

OH and I just bought our LO a Halloween costume, well an orange and white stripy baby grow! Hope they show up on time now!! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Congrats craftymum :hugs:

Yey happy 37 weeks Kte!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## keerthy

Congrats Craftymum!!!! :hugs: 

Happy 37 weeks Kte!!!! yayyyy!!!! 

Hows everyone doing today?????


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Congrats to all the new mummies and to all those hitting milestones today... I am feeling fabulous today :) My new hospital bag is all packed. My OH took some bump pics for me this morning and it looks like little miss Sienna has dropped alot more over the past week.. 

What do you girls think? The one in the pink is last sunday and the other one was this morning! Do you think she looks lower?





Right i am off to save my washing off the line as its blowing a gale here... TTFN xx


----------



## keerthy

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Congrats to all the new mummies and to all those hitting milestones today... I am feeling fabulous today :) My new hospital bag is all packed. My OH took some bump pics for me this morning and it looks like little miss Sienna has dropped alot more over the past week..
> 
> What do you girls think? The one in the pink is last sunday and the other one was this morning! Do you think she looks lower?
> 
> View attachment 39306
> 
> 
> View attachment 39307
> 
> 
> Right i am off to save my washing off the line as its blowing a gale here... TTFN xx

She definately has dropped!!!! :happydance::happydance: D-day getting closer!!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Kaites

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Eala- congrats on your baby girl!! Hope you are both doing well.

Keerthy- sounds like you have had a rough month! At least you are putting your hubby to work with massages :) That is the one thing I'm looking forward to in labour- lots of massages! 

Eswift- I'm constantly forgetting stuff when I go out shopping too. I really hope that it's just pregnancy brain and it clears up once baby arrives (either that or it'll be "new mum brain" and I'll continue to be scatterbrained for the next 18 yrs or so...)

Lucilou- I read another post that the ECV didn't work- sorry to hear that. Hope the paracetamol kicks in soon.

Lindak- that's how both my mum's labours started. Water breaking but no pain- she went into labour about 12 hrs later with me and because my brother was only 26 weeks, they held him off 3 days to get her pumped with steroids. I'm excited for you- good luck!!!

Kte- congrats on 37 weeks! Sounds like a cute halloween costume- my mum bought our baby a monkey outfit.

Baby.love- baby definitely looks lower!

Florabean- thanks for keeping us all updated on the new arrivals :) Crazy that for so long, it was looking like there would be fewer girls but now we're in the lead!

Once again, I'm hoping today will be the day that Emma decides to make her grand entrance into the world- I went for a super long walk yesterday and I was starting to get mild contractions by the end of it. Of course, they went away once I was back home and relaxing. Got my hopes up briefly but I suppose I fully expect she'll be late. I think it'd be cool if she was born on Monday- my hubby and I had our first date on Oct 5th so it'd be cool to be able to say that 4 yrs later we had our first baby :)


----------



## cloud9mummy

it does look like she's dropped *baby.love*!

Congratulations to *Eala *and *Craftymum* on their new arrivals! And to *kte *on reaching 37 weeks!!! Exciting time for you *lindak*... I'm looking forward to your update!

Maffie is still being kept in hospital although she wants to go home! They have given her even stronger injections to control the vomiting but unfortunately they haven't worked. She is drinking lots to try to avoid being put on a drip. Her liver functions results have have come back as fine though.


----------



## harmonybunny

Wow, congrats to Craftymum and Eala:happydance:
Lindak: Wishing you the best of luck, chuck. Can't wait for the update:happydance:

I'm having a boring one today. OH is working and i'm lying on the sofa sipping raspberry leaf tea and watching utter rubbish on telly! Had a really weird nightmare last night. The creepy singing guy from the Go Compare advert was chasing me around an abandonned building singing that obnoxious song at me! I honestly woke up sweating and i've been changing the channel everytime the ad comes on, nuts!!!!! I now have an irrational fear of the word spondulicks (whatever the hell it means!). Aaargh. Hope everyone is having a fab Saturday so far :)


----------



## harmonybunny

Oooh, and Happy 37 Weeks Kte:hugs:


----------



## h702

congrats to everyone who has had their lo's :) hope yours is on his way lindak!! well only 2 days to go for me til my induction. 

hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Kte

harmonybunny said:


> Wow, congrats to Craftymum and Eala:happydance:
> Lindak: Wishing you the best of luck, chuck. Can't wait for the update:happydance:
> 
> I'm having a boring one today. OH is working and i'm lying on the sofa sipping raspberry leaf tea and watching utter rubbish on telly! Had a really weird nightmare last night. The creepy singing guy from the Go Compare advert was chasing me around an abandonned building singing that obnoxious song at me! I honestly woke up sweating and i've been changing the channel everytime the ad comes on, nuts!!!!! I now have an irrational fear of the word spondulicks (whatever the hell it means!). Aaargh. Hope everyone is having a fab Saturday so far :)

I literally just saw that advert and then read about your dream! Freaky!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon everyone! 

Congratulations to Kte for 37 weeks! and to Eala and Craftymum! :thumbup:

Hugs to LindaK - hope that it's good news xx

Hubby and I decided not to go to the car boot this morning...blowing a gale and we were shattered lol. I'd been up about 6 times in the night too and tbh I'm not having a good day. Bubs seems to have risen int my ribs again and I think that, with them being a good deal bigger and heavier, that I actually have bruised bones! They're really painful and bubs just keeps on kicking! :cry: I mustn't complain....at least they're blooming active...and I'm going to put myself in a bath in a bit when hubby goes to get our tea. 

We are going to the carboot tomorrow though as tomorrow is setting up the nursery day! I can't wait - got to go and get paint and stuff but in having the clear out I've found a load of old teddies from when both of us were small....brilliant heirlooms! I've got to wash everything too so I really cannot wait. All we've got to get is a few things from Boots and we're all set! :happydance: 

MIL and SIL are convinced I'm going to pop this week! As long as we make it to Thursday then hubby should be ok for work as he finishes for his leave on Saturday at 2pm! I so cannot wait! He's off today, tomorrow and Monday so I'm making the most of him being at home lol.....just had Cheese on toast....scrummers! 

Right i'm off to have a nap and a bath.....i'll be back on later to see who's next!! :baby:


----------



## harmonybunny

Kte said:


> harmonybunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats to Craftymum and Eala:happydance:
> Lindak: Wishing you the best of luck, chuck. Can't wait for the update:happydance:
> 
> I'm having a boring one today. OH is working and i'm lying on the sofa sipping raspberry leaf tea and watching utter rubbish on telly! Had a really weird nightmare last night. The creepy singing guy from the Go Compare advert was chasing me around an abandonned building singing that obnoxious song at me! I honestly woke up sweating and i've been changing the channel everytime the ad comes on, nuts!!!!! I now have an irrational fear of the word spondulicks (whatever the hell it means!). Aaargh. Hope everyone is having a fab Saturday so far :)
> 
> I literally just saw that advert and then read about your dream! Freaky!Click to expand...

Nooooooo, turn off before he gets to you too:wacko: !


----------



## eswift

Good Evening Ladies...

Guess this months the month... Hopefully by the end of it all our little bundles will be here... I was thinking today, that even if babe is over due, a month tomorrow is the longest that they'll leave me... So one way or another babe should be here by bon fire night LOL...

Was talking to OH about halloween, as if babe arrive on DD it'll be only days old; I don't fancy opening and closing the door etc we have lots and lots of kids on our estate; DS goes to school with most of them or plays with them on an evening and weekend... So our door is rather busy... I was toying with putting out a large bowl with a sign saying "Once they've gone, they've gone... Please do not knock!" He just said well that's the first group done with, what you gonna do for the rest? Point taken... But I don't fancy sitting in the dark or opening the door all evening... The last lot came at 9pm last year. DS had been in bed over half an hour...

SO, I'm really not sure what to do???? As if it a major issue?!

We've been a spent a fortune on food and shopping already this weekend, what with tesco's delivering, OH and I hitting the veg stall at the market, then freezer shopping... So needless to say we've loads to eat but absolutely no money now... LOL monthly bills, monthly shopping and weekly wages just don't mix... LOL Roll on Friday!?! Always waiting for pay day...

I was rather bossy today, with what was left over out of the working tax money, I've been and paid for cinema tackets for next Sunday for all of us, we're off to see UP! LOL I'll be really ticked off if babe decides to show it's face then and I miss going...

Even priced up panto tickets for around my b'day... Babe will be just 2 months old, DS really enjoyed the panto last year as did OH & I; we're big kids really... But the local theatre does a few childrens play each year. At the back end they tend to do discounts for the shows, where if you buy to see one you get 25% off the other, type offers... Last year we saw Heidi (from the goats prospective) and the panto sleeping beauty... We all laughed so hard at both shows we're all excited about going this year too... It's only a tiny theatre (see about 200 peeps; it an old Georgian one) SO the shows are very close, imtermate and interactive... This year it's Wizard of Oz & Goldilocks and the 3 bears... Mum, Dad & my sister and all wanting to go too.. So could be a good evening... If I can get the tickets when Working tax goes in this month...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

My due date today lol


Anyway here my little [big] man <3:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1030215.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 20









P1030248.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 19









P1030250.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 17









P1030254.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 20









P1030276.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## lindak

taylorsmum - he is beautiful .. I cant wait to meet my little man..those pics made me all teary.

kte - congrats on 37 wks 

well girlies I went of to the hosp today and had a scan of the amniotic fluid and it was at 4. something and they said that they would like to see them at anything from 3 so they were happy witht hat and doc doesnt think my waters went !! She also done a swap for I dont know what but she was happy to let me go home... :growlmad: :growlmad: I really wanted it to be it but nope my little man wanted to stay in there .. 

So back to watching the xfactor for me , hope you are all having a lovely wekend xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hugs Linda...probably for the best that he waits just that little bit longer to make an appearance! At least you know what to look for in future! :thumbup:

It's a full moon tonight!! Is anyone's LO being a bit more active than usual? Or is it just our chunky monkey that seems to be hunting for the escape hatch? :dohh: lol


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Anyone had a 2nd degree tear and didnt want it stitched? need some advice! =[


----------



## Kte

Awh lovely pics of Dexter TaylorsMummy :D

My LO has been a litttle over active bless but it's the usual bum poking out near my ribs or a leg or arm twanging something in there to make me go ouch! lol


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Girls...

LindaK ~ How you doing this morning? Sounds like you ended up with the smiliar situation that I had the week before last. I was rather confused??? In the end mw thought it had just been a large gloop of discharge, rather than my waters... I've had an off day since, back ache, hip ache and bump ache, think I'd over done the ironing the day before... Been stood up and bending too much I think? Try not to worry love... At least al the time babe stays put is extra time for them to grow, rest and develope... 

XTaylorsMummy ~ What a gorgous little boy! Bet you're glad to be at home... I've no advice to offer on the stitches, I didn't have any with DS... Sorry... Hope the pain eases and the healing starts very soon...

Maffie ~ I am really thinking about you... Hope that they can control the sickness, and you feel much better soon...

Baby.love ~ My bump is like yours too... So low.. Are you struggling to walk about? Go up stairs and bend too?

Aimmee-Lou ~ Hope you and OH manage to acheive everything you set out to do this weekend... OH has now sealed the floor ready for the leveller he'd hope to do last weekend, which he will do this afternoon...

Today, we are off to a carboot this morning, having roast beef dinner this afternoon, Ironing to do and only 1 load of washing. DS & OH need their hair doing and the dog needs clipping too... (Sounds like they all need grooming LOL)...

My livingroom looks like a dumping room yet again for another weekend... Oh, well it'll be right aventually!

Yesterday, was shattering after shopping again yesterday morning fighting with the awful wind here I was absolutely buggered! OH started chipping at the floor in the diningroom as there was a bad line of rough concrete that was too high for the rest of the floor... I had such a headache... As the noise etc was too loud I was not gonna end up with a nap... So I made some strawberry jam... 1st time I'd done it, was surprised by how easy and quick it was... OH was made up... Then in the evening he started again drilling etc, so ventured into the kitchen and made some apple crumbles (guess what we're having for puddding? Complete with custard)

OH gave me some white chocolate coated strawberries, thought he was being loving; they looked nice and tasted bloody horrid! OH was are they nice as I put one in his mouth, he bit down into it; and his face changed! All of a sudden he said Urgh! They're freeze dried and sour.. How disapointing! LOL I'd had one and it took all my time not to spit it out at OH... LOL DS is making his way through them...

Anyway, enough from me... Hope you're all well and have a lovely Sunday...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls... 

Its my last sunday as a mummy of 2! :wohoo: its so exciting now, especially as we have got the moses set up now & we are putting the travel cot in the living room today.. Its mainly so that Ethan gets used to the change happening before she is here, he has suspected Aspergers Syndrome so we have to tackle things differently with him. He seems really excited now as everyday we tell him how many days are left.

Eswift: I do struggle a bit hun.. although i am still quite mobile considering how far along and how big i am.... :hugs: Its all worth it though hun x

:hugs: to all those in need... i will have a catch up later xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

morning girls! Just a quick update before i leave the house til this afternoon, had a txt from Jo at 5.45 to say they were, finally, moving her to labour ward, yippee! Fingers x for her that her lo is well on his way now!! Will update again as i hear anything. Hugs x


----------



## helz81

Linda- Our bodies do like to tease us into thinking this is it don't they! My underwear was wet yesterday after just a few hours YUCK. I'm sure you won't be waiting much longer now xx

BabyLove- wow, yes, I can totally see a difference in your bump! So much lower in the 2nd pic!!

Jlo- Thanks for the updates on Jo79, glad to finally hear she's getting somewhere now!!

Taylorsmummy- your little Dexter is beautiful! Well done you :happydance: xx

Not much planned today apart from popping out for abit of food shopping and into DIY shop on way home to get some paint..I've got the urge to freshen the kitchen walls up!! Think that maybe the fact that I have a midwife home visit week on Monday has something to do with it lol.


----------



## lindak

helz81 said:


> Linda- Our bodies do like to tease us into thinking this is it don't they! My underwear was wet yesterday after just a few hours YUCK. I'm sure you won't be waiting much longer now xx
> 
> .

I know ! Just really thought maybe this was it. Ah well its just a waiting game now. Seeing all these bumpkins having their lo's is making me really impatient ! 

Enjoy your shopping xx


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Wowzers my hormones are all over the place! Poor OH, I just need cuddles! I am hoping it's a nice sign as in my body is changing to get LO here ~ although I hope to be a little less irrational by this afternoon!

Just been to a baby show type even, it was rubbish! Oh well, worth a peek I guess.

Rest of today - wash clothes and relax!!


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon ladies!

Hope your all well. Im not feeling very good today, a lot of pains and been sick a few times :( So ill catch up properly later :)

38 weeks today though!!! :happydance::yipee:

:hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## eswift

Sounds like you're all getting impatient too... Bless it's so fustrating...

I've done the ironing, DS has moved them all upstairs for me, bless him; then he's emptied the dishwasher and now is wanting the laptop... Hehehe best let him have it, as I'll be wanting to work him again later...

OH is stripped down to the waist doing the floor leveller stuff... LMAO he's kept his t- shirt on all summer, and now he strips off when it cool??? Men!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon......

Hope everyone is ok. :flower: 

We've had a very productive day so far! Went to the car boot and made a little money....unfortunately not enough for paint but enough to do a few bits! Got a bargain........Mama's and Papa's moses basket and stand, 4 fitted sheets and 2 mattress protectors......£5 for the lot!!!! Who could say no to that? :thumbup: It looks like brand new and the stand is really sturdy! Also got a play mat for £1 which I was proud of too! 

We also got the pram out and have had a play. Hubby can now put together and take down the pram, it fits in the boot and the car seat will attach fine! Sorted!! 

Anyhoo, I think we're going to chill for a bit. I've put the washing on and I think we may be emptying the room ready for the decorating to take place through this week...... I'm going to be shattered! 

One thing...I heard a very weird noise coming from the bump...sounded like a yawn or a squeal or something. :shrug: Definitely didn't come from me, that's all I know! Hubby had his hand on the bump at the time and felt some vibration at the same time. Freaky! 

Right, I'm off to watch some tv! 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Kte

:wacko: *HELP!* :wacko:

I just tried to put the sheets etc back on my moses basked and its driving me mad! I wish I had taken pictures of it before I took it apart!!!!! It just doesn't seem right, there is a label that sticks out at the top ?!? I know LO will be feet first but still it seems wrong, plus the canopy thingy, well it just flops back down all the time :growlmad:

Any tips ladies before it flies out the window! ~ Well maybe nothing that drastic but the scissors will be out to clip the label and there will be no canopy!!! At least it's Autumn / Winter time so I can't see there being a huge need for the canopy!

Here are some picture of my handywork, errr I mean mess! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6002.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7









DSCF6005.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 10









DSCF6006.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









DSCF6008.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCF6010.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chaos

Anababe said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Hope your all well. Im not feeling very good today, a lot of pains and been sick a few times :( So ill catch up properly later :)
> 
> 38 weeks today though!!! :happydance::yipee:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxx

Pains in your belly? Throwing up is a sign of labour .. I was throwing up all over the shop once the pains got bad lol. OoooOOo Fingers crossed for you, lady :)


----------



## Chaos

So I change little miss after feeding her, put a new nappy on her and decide to cuddle for a bit. Put her on my chest, shes just falling asleep, when I hear "Parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp, squirt" as a massive smile comes across her face. :dohh:

Ah the gifts haha.


----------



## lindak

Chaos said:


> So I change little miss after feeding her, put a new nappy on her and decide to cuddle for a bit. Put her on my chest, shes just falling asleep, when I hear "Parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp, squirt" as a massive smile comes across her face. :dohh:
> 
> Ah the gifts haha.


Aw so cute ! congrats again chaos xxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Kte said:


> :wacko: *HELP!* :wacko:
> 
> I just tried to put the sheets etc back on my moses basked and its driving me mad! I wish I had taken pictures of it before I took it apart!!!!! It just doesn't seem right, there is a label that sticks out at the top ?!? I know LO will be feet first but still it seems wrong, plus the canopy thingy, well it just flops back down all the time :growlmad:
> 
> Any tips ladies before it flies out the window! ~ Well maybe nothing that drastic but the scissors will be out to clip the label and there will be no canopy!!! At least it's Autumn / Winter time so I can't see there being a huge need for the canopy!
> 
> Here are some picture of my handywork, errr I mean mess! :cry:

Sorted it thankfully, I was being a realy numpty! :dohh: Lol oh well.

Funny how she smiled about it for you *Chaos*! Cheeky, bless!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

argh im so mad... adams mum n dad been down for the weekend. well they came at 7ish on friday, stayed here for an hour then went campsite. Came about 12ish on sat and toke taylor shopping to leicester to get dexter some pressents, asked us what we wanted and i said some funky sleepsuits and vests or something like that. Me adam and dexter went to my mums and did some food shopping, they came back at 6ish at met us at my mum and dads. Didnt say one word to my mum and dad, mum tried to have convos with them and they just looked at her like a werido. Anyway came back to ours and as soon as i brought shopping in they was out the front door, couldnt wait to go! they brought him 3sleepsuits and a jacket from primark. So today we went for a meal, they turned up again about 12sih [there staying 5mins away]. Have hardly held dexter/spoken to us. His mum kept having ago at me! Telling me that if you held him when hes sleeping he will become spoilt!! [Taylor was held all the time and isnt!].. Then i told her he was up for 2hours last night so i want to get him in a routine where he knows day is day and night is for sleeping, well she went off on me saying newborns sleep and eat and she doesnt see how i can get him into a routine, and im being stupid for wanting to fed every 3hrs then on demand. she really upset me and i went upstairs to cry..

Then at the meal i said ohh hes awake and she was like no hes not hes fast asleep he had his eyes open ffs! Then they moaned that they wanted to be home by 4pm 

ohwell over now, iv done way too much this weekend, very sore now and bleeeding ALOT


----------



## h702

ah dexter is so cute- sorry you had a hard time with your in-laws at least its over now :)

chaos - thats so cute, cant wait til i can cuddle my lil man. 

well prob wont be on here again til ive had him now as im in at 7.45 tomorrow morning. so good luck to everyone else and will be back on next week to catch up! :) xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

My little man :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1030285.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9









P1030288.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









P1030286.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11









P1030303.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ Big Hugs... Your MIL is really taking the job of being a dragon to the limits... If it fits better into your life to feed Dexter every 3 hours and that's what you want to do, flick the v's at her and do it your way anyway... There is no wrong or right way with children just our own way; each and everyone of us will do something different... I think you're probably still very emotional, you're allowed to be! You've just had a baby!!! How to feed Dexter won't be the only dispute you and MIL will have, I'm sure that there will be many more; just stick to your guns... Your children are your's she's raised her's already, now it's time for you to raise yours, your way... Good Luck! 18 yrs + is a bloody long time... LOL... I hope you heal soon, try to take some time to rest, I know with Taylor & Dexter that you time is gonna be rare... But try to relax, you'll heal faster then... Hope next week is a good one for you xxxx

H702 ~ Good Luck Girl! Hope all goes well...

Tea was absolutely scrummy! 1st time since falling pregnant my Yorkshire puds actually worked!?! I had OH have a look at my scales yesterday... Found 1 of the springs had come off it's perch! So simple, wierd how everything else I've been cooking & baking has worked, just my yorkshire puds that haven't!


----------



## Kaites

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone has been having a good weekend! 

40 weeks today!!!

Argh, just means that I'm definitely gonna be overdue... Just ate half a pineapple in the hopes that fruit is more successful than my sweep was :wacko:

h702- hope the induction goes well tomorrow (I'm jealous! lol)

eswift- I was thinking about what to do at Halloween too- we just moved into this neighbourhood about 6 mths ago, so we haven't experienced Halloween here but I'm hoping that since most of the kids are a bit older, it'll be quiet. I think if the doorbell gets to be too much, I'll have my OH sit in a lawnchair out front waiting for the kiddies. Maybe with a bit of luck, the baby will already be awake, feeding or something.

Taylorsmummy- precious pics of Dexter :) The one with your daughter from your first post is especially cute! Hope you are healing okay from the tear- sounds like you've had a rough weekend.

lindak- good to hear all is well but I guess it would have been nice to have the baby a little early too! I was really hoping our baby would pop out at 37 weeks too!

Aimee-lou- sounds like you got some good bargains today. I'm going to try to get the OH to figure out how to attach the car seat this afternoon too- should be interesting to watch since he gets frustrated easily. 

baby.love- that's good that your son is getting excited for the baby. I hope the adjustment goes well for the family. 

jlo- thanks for the update- I love hearing about all these babies arriving (wish mine would get the hint and start movin' out!!!)

Anababe- hope you are feeling better

Chaos- sounds like mummyhood is treating you well :)

Anyway, lunchtime here and I'm starved! Hope there are some more new arrivals soon! :hugs: to those that need them!


----------



## Neon

Hi there. Literally posting and running! Just wanted to let you know that early bumpkin Thomas (Thom) Laurence arrived at 14:16 yesterday 03 Oct. Natural waterbirth/pool delivery in hospital with no drugs bar x2 paracetomol! Came home today and totally in love with him!!! Will add birth story in due course. 

Photo 1 - 40 mins old and photo 2 just now :)

Will catch up on bumpkin news this week!

x
 



Attached Files:







091003-40-mins.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8









091004-1-day.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lindak

Taylorsmummy - Dextor is adorabe xx 

ewift- glad you enjoyed you puddings just waiting on oh to finish making our dinner..... im starving.

H702 - good luckx

Neon - Congrats looking forward to your birth story

Kaites - congrats on 40 wks and hopefully your lo arrives tonight xx


----------



## Kte

*h702* ~ good luck tomorow :flower:

*Neon *~ Congrat's!

*Kaites* ~ Happy 40 weeks, hope your LO decides to show up soon.

Right all, off to bed, hurray!


----------



## jlosomerset

:happydance:JO HAS DELIVERED BABY SAM:happydance:

I am happy to say that Jo delivered Sam at 5.01pm, no weight details as yet, mum and baby both well, although she is knackered!!


----------



## florabean1981

Congratulations neon & Jo79!!!! :)
that makes it 15 girls & 14 bys now by my count. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good to hear about all the successful births!! 

Is anyone else getting impatient like we are? As much as we really could do without bubs arriving before next week, I think I've had enough of the size of me and hubby is getting impatient to get bubs here and me back to normal!! On the other hand it's all getting a bit real now........to think we could have just got a puupy!!! :winkwink:

still really pleased with our purchases today. We've assembled all of the moses basket stuff and the covers are on the airer to dry......should have it all set up soon! again, a moses basket in the front room kind of wakes you up a little!! Getting very excited now!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

well, I've had an eventful day. Had my nephew this weekend, which was fine, but had to get up at 6am today coz me & my OH took him snorkling in the pool where he works today (private session for free, LOL) and had a brilliant time. He even managed to swim without armbands or anything for a whole 3m before he 'sanked' as he called it, lol. He was terrified but at the same time, thrilled to bits bless him. We have an underwater camera, so my OH managed to get some adorable pics & a il video of him swimming with his fins & snorkle on, massive grinning smile etc. Made my day. :)

Went to my sister's afterwards, wyhere I started getting really painful BH, but nothing regular or unbearable. Went to bed & managed to get an hours sleep at hers & felt better afterwards- since then, LO has decided to take up residence in my rib cage agan. (thanks, haha) Defo not in labour, as I feel fine now again.

Got home at 6:30, to find the quad where we live, closed off, surrouded by police & fire engines!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH says, 'please tell me we pay house insurance each month?' I was like, 'yeah... please dont let that be ours....'

Turns out my OH knew a couple of the fireman- one of the 4 flats where we live, in our nice lil suburban, pedestrain only, stupidly quiet, crime free area, had caught fire & is being treated as suspected arson!!!!! He had some words with them & due to me being pregnant, they put in these giant fans to get rid of the smoke & after about an hour, let me & my OH back into our flat, but kept everyone else outside waiting... Then the police came to take statements from each of us who live here as they think the previous owner may have set fire to it to pee off his ex girlfriend.
MY OH is now saying, right, I need to book an appointment with my mother to get my inheritance so we can buy a house of our own out of this area. I am not having my son grow up round here, that's for sure!!!!! (he's allowed it once he turns 25 at the end of this month, but his mum has previously said she wont sign it over until he's 30 or can proove he's responsible enough! silly woman)
So, all go here...... maybe the stress will put me into labour if I'm lucky, hahahaha!

Hope everyone else is having better sundays. :)


----------



## Anababe

Chaos said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Hope your all well. Im not feeling very good today, a lot of pains and been sick a few times :( So ill catch up properly later :)
> 
> 38 weeks today though!!! :happydance::yipee:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Pains in your belly? Throwing up is a sign of labour .. I was throwing up all over the shop once the pains got bad lol. OoooOOo Fingers crossed for you, lady :)Click to expand...

Yeah very low down in my bump, was getting contractions every 15mins since last night but seem to have stopped today :shrug: i feel a little better and not a sick now. Had a nice bath and although still getting period type pains they are no where near as bad as in the night. No idea whats going on but im not expecting anything anytime soon, knowing my luck he'll still go over! :dohh:


*Kaites* - Happy 40weeks, hope something happens soon for you!

*Neon and Jo* - :happydance: congrats, look forward to hearing birth stories and seeing pics. *Neon* your little man is gorgeous!

*Aimee* - Im so impatient now! I just want to meet him, although not quite ready to set up the moses basket.. think that makes it a little too real and scary :rofl: 

*H702* - Good luck tomorrow hun :hugs:

Im so tired tonight, think im going to go bed early and hope i get some sleep, although the braxton hicks are so uncomfortable now and so often ill probably be up all night again :( aah well only 2 weeks to go :happydance:

Big :hugs: to everyone :)

xx


----------



## helz81

Wahooo more babies :happydance: Congrats Jo and Neon on your boys!!

Taylorsmummy- I agree with Eswift, flick the V's up at anyone who trys to tell you how to look after YOUR son, he's your little man,not theirs! He is so gorgeous!! And where is that sleepsuit from..the one in the pics, blue and green,has cars all over it? I love it!! xx

Sounds promising Anababe! Labour vibes to you and all who want them! xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

helz its from adams =]


----------



## cloud9mummy

wow they are gorgeous pics of dexter james taylorsmummy. chaos - autumn sounds absolutely adorable! congrats also neon on handsome thom and to jo79 too!

lindak - hopefully you won't have too long to wait!

h702 - good luck with your induction tomorrow morning!!

eswift - thanks for message for maffie - i've let her know that you are thinking of her. maffie is still stuck in hospital tonight! She says the injections are helping a bit but her little one has now turned back to back. She's also having mild contractions but nothing much that she can feel so she doesn't think she's getting into proper labour.


----------



## jo_79

Evening all just popping on from my hospital bed. Sam was born 4th oct at 17.01, 8lb 1oz, 56 cm long. Been in here since friday and barely slept at all so am bloody shattered, infact i was almost asleep when he came out! He's beautiful and can't stop looking at him! Going home tomorrow so will try post pics. Massive thanks to jlo for keeping me sane this weekend, dunno what i'd've done without you! You so deserve your lo to come out very soon x


----------



## florabean1981

congrats Jo, hope you get some of that very much deserved rest!


----------



## eswift

Morning Ladies...

I hope you're all well and have had a good nights sleep...

I didn't manage all I wanted yesterday, LOL... I was shattered after carboot, ironing and doing lunch. Needless to say I'll be playing catch up today.

Got OH to take down the shower curtain, just gonna wash that today (need on for homebirth kit...) SO brought a new one for bathroom... Funny how a new curtain has changed how the bathroom looks...

OH is zzzing well upstairs, DS is getting ready for school, I can't get over how dark it is now on a morning. Even put the heating on just to take the chill off on a morning... I hate getting out of my pit when it's cold...

OH has put my concerns about Halloween to rest, he's at home this year! That's truely a 1st... He's gonna do the door... LOL.. DS is wanting to go with his mates this year trick or treating... Where as normally he dresses up and gives the sweets out... I've never been one for knocking on doors, I tend to keep myself to myself so don't really know too many peeps on the estate...

DS had a run in with one of the neighbours kids yesterday, I sent him out to play as he was dancing around the livingroom, nearly fell into moses basket and then the tv... LOL... So out I sent him... He was back in tears after 10 mins... One lad had been after him with a big stick, wanting his money (didn't have any on him, not likely too at 10 either) DS told him I've not got any, so the lad called him (DS's words a female dog, so he called him it back) then one of the other lads threw a metal bottle cap at DS and it caught his eye. He was devistated... He was upset as he'd swore at the lad... I tried to go see the boys parents, bloody typical; they were out! It's not that I'm bothered that DS has had the running with the lads, they're are 10 and the stick, intimidation and aggression over something so stupid... I'd want to know if it was the other way around, I'd be mortified if DS was to do that! How many 10 year old have money when they go out to play? Or am I being nieve?

Poor DS ended up on the house, in the bath really early as he didn't want to go back out and was so upset, he just wanted to sit in his room reading his beanos... I felt really quiet sorry for him, it was me who sent him to play; if I hadn't the kids wouldn't have intimidated him. OH didn't really help, his answer was, he should have just hit them... I know DS has some muscle (as he swims all the time), but I'm more of the mind that a big enough stick is intimdating no matter the size of the kid holding it... Oh well, boyes will be boyes... OH was a bit more concerned when he saw the kids and their sticks for himself as they ran up the street 10 mins after DS had calmed... I got the you need to speak to the mother when you see her, or I'll be having words with the Dad when I see him... They're now't but bullies! Talk about a change of mind... Men! They're so confusing....

Anyway best go listen to DS read... Hope you all are well & have a lovely productive day xxxx


----------



## dom85

Taylorsmummy - Dexter is gorgeous

Jo - congratulations, you must be excited about coming home, hopefully you can get more rest once you're back

Well, I'm 38 weeks today!!!!! Which means this baby is coming out this week, can't wait, by the weekend I should be a mummy! I've got a few bits to get sorted today and I want to have a good clean up so everything is nice for when we come home. 

For some reason I have a scan tomorro before I go in on Wednesday, I thiink my consultant might have forgotten that she ordered it when she gave me my induction date, but it will be nice to see LO one more time before I meet him and to check on his kidney before he comes out as it was swollen on the last scan.

Well, better get some breakfast. Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Eswift - Aww bless your DS. Id be so upset if my child was to bully another child like that.. its terrible. Glad hes ok though :) 

Dom - Happy 38 weeks. Good luck at scan tomorrow :hugs:

xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Congrats to the newest bumpkin mummies... :hugs: and congrats to all milestones reached xx

Well girls i'm not getting my hopes up but this morning i have got shall we say an upset tummy! i am an everyother day kinda girl.. but not today! i have been twice so far and its not normal iykwim! I feel sicky too and it feels like little miss is really pushing down.. the question is will i make it to friday?! :lol: I had such a bad nights sleep so thats not helping emotionally.. 

I hope all of you have a good day xx Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

*Florabean* ~ what a nightmare! Not exactly what you need so close to LO arriving, lets hope your OH's Mum considers your OH to be responsible. From what you say about him it seems he is very much so! The scuba diving day for your nephew sounds like fun! I bet he had a great time!

*Cloud9mummy* ~ thanks for keeping us updated about Maffie, hope she is okay, she seems to be having a rough time :hugs: for her, hope things get sorted for her soon.

*eswift* ~ Poor DS. I think my 10 yr old nephew would have been just as upset, he sure doesn't carry money about with him either. It sounds like he did the right thing though but coming back in. I hope your DS gets to put it behind him soon. I hate kids who think they can bully others, especially when they have to resort to sticks and things!

*dom85* ~ Congrat's on 38 weeks :happydance: I hope scan goes okay tomorrow too :flower:

*baby.love* ~ :hugs:

Last week of work this week :wohoo: 

My aches and pains have increased a little, LO seems to be wriggling as per so I am not too worried at the mo but my tummy / bump feels much tighter and I have a few achy / crampy type feelings. Nothing painful, just niggily iykwim.

Well, :coffee: and :munch: time I feel x


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls, bumps & babies!!!

I have had a crap few days of no sleep and no wanting to go anywhere or do anything:nope:
DS2 went to party on Sat pm then was up at 11pm been sick, everywhere, after he was cleaned up he wanted to sleep in my bed, DH is on the sofa anyway due to his snoring!, so he came in with me but every half hour he kept crying out, so needless to say I didnt get a wink of sleep, was like a zombie yesterday, sent DH grocery shopping, just couldnt face going, so god knows if we actually have anything to make a meal, you know what they are like without a list:dohh:
Managed 2 hours sleep yest afternoon and then was bloody awake till 2.30am:growlmad: so today I am hanging, waiting in for the man to fit the hall carpet, hes already phoned and is running late, its raining so I cant dry my washing and all I wanna do is :sleep:

Sorry for the long ranting post girls and:hugs: to all x


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies, 

eswift - sorry to hear about DS! I don't get how people can ignore their children's behaviour and let them think it's acceptable to bully. :hugs:

baby.love - it all sounds like Sienna is packing her bags and getting ready to make her appearance. :thumbup:

Hope we're all ok.....all these peeps with niggles, I think we may get a few more earlier than expected bumpkins! 

I've had a fabulous night's sleep, I went to bed last night feeling like I'd got a cold coming (sniffly and tired with sinus pain)....all pretty much gone this morning. Woke up so comfy, and feeling really chilled! Hubby seems to think it's 'a sign' but then again everything is 'a sign' at the moment. He's very impatient bless him, especially now that he's only got 5 more shifts at work. 

jobs for today - wash all bedding, blankets etc and stack them into relevant moses baskets. Do washing and washing up.....make a scrummy tea for me and hubby, and move all furniture out of spare room (got to swap the mattresses over as we don't want to ruin our own mattress, so going to use the spare one for a couple of weeks until after the birth!)

I love having my hubby here with me though....he's just making me a cuppa nad has brought me a bowl of coco-pops! :coffee: I'm so chilled out it's unbelieveable.....I get a bit teary yesterday (hormones :roll:) but I feel so much better today, and all these bits of period pains..........I don't know what to think! As long as we don't appear before Wednesday I'll be a happy girly!! (No money until then!!! :dohh: No food in the house for LO, and still need to get a couple of bits for them too!) 

Have a good day ladies....I'll be checking in to see who's next. :hugs:


----------



## lindak

Morning ladies,

baby.love - :hugs: hope your lo makes an appearance xx

eswift - :hugs: fory your ds

Ended up in hosp again last night .. went throug 3 pairs of underware yesterday they were soaking again so oh was like lets go in... Doc done an internal and scan and all seems fine !! im baffled and I know its not urine, but I just have to take their word for it. When I got home last night there was a little blood from where doc was poking around I think. 

Other than that I am ok had a nice sleep last night, I seem to be becoming an expert with going to the toilet in the middle of the night now I keep my eyes closed and actually am still half asleep ! lol .... 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxxxxxx


----------



## colsy

Blimey, I only switched PC on for five mins but have had to spend half an hour reading all the weekend's happenings. Congrats to all the new mums - I shall have to read through the list properly later to see who's had who.

We spent eight hours on both Sat and Sun at the last weekend of our NCT class. Very intensive, but loads of useful info. Met lots of nice people who are semi-local to us so hope to stay in touch.

Have got major energy spurt today and plan to get house finally looking finished. I think there will still be a few leftovers to do once the baby arrives, but so long as we get the final few big house jobs done then I will be happy. We've been renovating our cottage for almost two years now, so I am sooo looking forward to having it just right.

See y'all again soon xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im feeling rough today. think i have an infection in my womb and tear =[ dexter seems to wake at 12ish for half an hour then go every 3hours lol. which isnt too bad, so tired today though and sore, not sure if i have piles aswell ?! i made the mistake of looking down there =[


----------



## lucilou

lindak said:


> I seem to be becoming an expert with going to the toilet in the middle of the night now I keep my eyes closed and actually am still half asleep ! lol ....

:thumbup: this is a good trick isn't it? Our bathroom has a noisy fan that comes on when you put the light on, so I have been peeing in the dark with my eyes shut for a while now so as not to wake hubby.

Hope your fluid levels are ok Lindak, I guess they must be if you have been checked out - mine are quite low at 5.8 so they are keeping an eye on that too.

Well, after the 'failed' ECV on Friday afternoon and much bruising and discomfort over the weekend, I now have no idea which way round my bumpkin is - I am not daring to hope that it might have turned and I might avoid a c-section, but it does feel a little different and I have had some movement on the right side, which I haven't really had before. There is a still a defiant bump to the top left of my belly button which I suspect is still head unless it sneakily swapped places with bottom while I was asleep. Little rascal.

Anyway, back to the hospital this afternoon so I will know more about baby's position and my fluid levels then.

Taylorsmummy, hope you feel better soon, and I hope having dexter there with you safe and sound is helping to take your mind off the discomfort...

hope everyone else has a good day today... :hugs:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hello all...Haven't had chance to read through the posts yet - will do that in a second! 

Just thought I would let you know, been to see my consultant today & baby is still breech :(, i've got to go back on Friday & they are going to attempt to turn the baby (& possibly be induced there and then if he turns successfully), if not I will have a C section booked when i'm 39 weeks, so around the 19th October....please please cross your fingers that baby will turn before Friday or that they turn him successfully!

Other than that, all is pretty good. My mums friend has just moved to Australia and has offered to rent her house out to us, only thing is we don't think we will be able to afford it, but my mum has said she can help out if we need her too, but we will have to pay her the money back at some point....so something we're going to think of over the next few weeks! Won't move out till atleast 6/7 weeks after the birth anyway, would like to stay at home and have the help from my mum etc, especially if its going to end up c-section! 

Right, off to read what you have all been upto now & see if there are anymore birth announcements! :D 

Meg
x


----------



## special_kala

Hopefully we will be able to tick another Oct baby of the list soon !

4 days overdue and having fairly regular contractions (defiantly not BH)

Not long now hopefully :)


----------



## Chaos

lindak said:


> Ended up in hosp again last night .. went throug 3 pairs of underware yesterday they were soaking again so oh was like lets go in... Doc done an internal and scan and all seems fine !! im baffled and I know its not urine, but I just have to take their word for it. When I got home last night there was a little blood from where doc was poking around I think.

A few days before I went in to labour, I had copious amounts of watery discharge, made me feel like I was wetting my self and I had to wear a pad. Keeping my fingers crossed for you lady :)

Sorry I aint been around much, I am reading all the developments, Its just hard to type any amount one handed. At the moment the hubby is feeding Autumn and I'm sitting with a pump hanging off my boob haha. I'm getting about 4oz out every 3 to 4 hours. Not bad cause she only eats about 2.5 oz a feeding at the moment so I have about 15oz in the fridge :)

She woke last night at 1230, 415 and just now at 730 for feeds thru out the night. Not bad at all, I'll take 3 hours sleep at a time.


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Aimee-lou - thats some impressive bargains you got there! I've never been to a car boot in my life, maybe I should have a wonder to one some day! 

Taylors mummy - Dexter is gorgeous!! Sorry to hear the inlaws have been being abit of a pain, and hope you feel better soon x

H702 - hope the induction is/has gone well! 

Florabean - so sorry to hear about the fire, must of been very scary! Glad your all okay though and had a good day with your nephew :) 

Congratulations to Jo & neon! What a cutie <3 

Eswift - your poor little boy :( I don't like other children that think its okay to be a bully...hope hes feeling a little happier today 

Dom85 - hope all goes well at the hospital today! 

Baby.love & Kte - hope its not much longer for you both...the pains sound like they could be doing something! Kte, wow can't believe you are still at work...not long now! 

Lindak - how frustrating! Hope it is your waters! 

Lucilou - I know exactly how your feeling :( big hugs hun, hope both our LOs decide to turn soon! 

Kala - Hope its not too long for you now!! 

Sorry to anyone I have missed...hope your all okay *big hugs* 

xx


----------



## eswift

Thanks ladies for your hugs... Spoke to neighbour today, she was mortified, bless her. She was ok about it all... I did the I would want to know if DS was doing it.. I don't want to fall out with you over it as kid bicker anyway... SO seems as if all's well...

Not had a good day, should have stayed in bed... Blew the fuse box, had to get OH up to help me sort it as I'd lost all the electrics in the kitchen and utility and upstairs too... All because of the microwave! I'd put the steamer bits out of the dishwasher on top of it, slight drip of water outta handle gone into microwave top! I'd manage to get it down to 3 items, fridge, freezer or microwave but all the sockets were behind fridge and freezer... I couldn't move them... Then OH went back to bed, thought I'd hoover through... LOL caught the dogs coat in the hoover (it was hiding under a chair), I've burnt the belt out... Given it up as a bad job...

I hope everything goes well for those at dr's, consultants, mw & contracting... I'm at mw tomorrow... What fun?! I know I shouldn't still feel like that about seeing her, but she really does do my head in... Guess I should have requested a change long ago... But hey not too long now...

Right I'm off for lunch, gonna have cheese, tomatoes and mushrooms on toast... Yummy...

Chaos ~ It sounds like motherhood is really suiting you... Glad all's going so well xxxx


----------



## Kte

*Lucilou* & *MeggieMoo* ~ fingers and toes crossed that your LO's turn x :hugs:

Re work - Ha ha yes, I feel like I am pushing it just a little being here!

Good luck *Special_kala*!! :flower: :happydance:

*Eswift* ~ There is nothing worse than trying to do things and it all just going wrong anyway, at least you have tried. :flower: I hope if anything like that happens to my LO I have enough sence / tact to sort it how you did, like you say, kids bicker. I woulnd't want to fall out with the neighbours and have it all blown out of proportion. Re the vac - I did the very same with my cat yesterday, I though he was outside so when I stick the vac under the table he shot out poor thing, he was not amused bless him, thankfully I have been forgiven by him now!


----------



## helz81

:hugs: to everyone who's having crappy nights sleep at the mo, Im one of those too..last night was the worst yet, up to wee every 2 hours like clockwork..i don't know where it all comes from..had a big wee each time!! Usually Im not too bad at being able to nod off again afterwards but last night I just couldn't get back to sleep,then by the time I did-it was wee wee time again :dohh: Before I went to bed I took my panyliner off and put it on a table we have near the bedroom door as hubby had emptied the bin downstairs and not brought it back up again. I picked it up to put in bin this morning and noticed a bit of blood on it but I can't be sure which end of me it might have come from (suffering with a pile) cos I don't know which way round it was when I took it off IYSWIM?
Im so uncomfy right now, really achey and sicky, don't think Ive done myself any favours by laying on a beauticians table for 2.5hours this morning having semi permanent eyelashes applied, I was shuffling around all over as I couldn't get comfy. Being aware I shouldn't be flat on my back I kind of laid on my side with my head and shoulders twisted to the front but I had to keep rolling over changing what side I was laying on all the time as I was aching so much! I dunno if it was cos I was so uncomfy but I was getting regular tightenings too, in my back and round my bump. Then when I was done and could get up,it took me ages cos my spd decided to flare up and I went all woozy! Still feel abit wierd,like spaced out,but Im being pummelled to a pulp right now so all is well with bubbs! :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

Lucilou & Lindak: My en suite has one of those noisy fans too & I have mastered the art of peeing eyes close in the dark too, lol. OH thinks it's hilarious & asked, why not walki to the end of the hall & use the actual bathroom instead??? Surely that would be easier? I told him that when he's a pregnant woman, THEN he can comment, hehe. :thumbup:

Kala, H702 & anyone else having contractions/being induced today: best of luck to you. With any luck you're beautiful babies will be here in no time, happy & safe in your arms. (and I will be even more jealous of you mums, lol)

ESwift: glad you bwere able tyo have a chat with that little boy's mum & sort things. I hope your son wont be too affected by it all. You're defo NOT niave- I dont know any 10yr olds who carry money on them when they go out to play. I was 11 before I was allowed to go to the shops on my own, and that was only if there was a group of us and only on saturdays, which was pocket money day... even then, you're talking enough to get a few penny sweets & a choccy bar, nothing major. :hugs:

Meggiemoo: hope they manage to turn the baby! Keep us updated hun.

Chaos: Autumn sounds lovely. How is she doing? From what you said, it sounds like she's feeding & sleeping well & that your OH is nicely involved in everything, which must be a blessing.

Taylorsmummy: go to the doctors & get checked out. You dont wanna get sick with infection when you've got your 2 LOs to look after. Better safe that sorry I say. I loved the pics of lil Dexter- he doesn't look like a big baby at all, btw. He's so cute & I love his little outfits. :)

Kte: Yeah, my OH's mum is a complete odd ball. Niether of us have any debts, never ask for money, never ask for/have needed any help, have always paid our own way with eevrything in life etc etc. OH's parents have a lot of money, so it would've been very easy for us to have begged & loaned & asked for money etc, especially with the baby on the way & stuff, but why ask if we dont need it??? She goes on about my OH not being in a secure enough job (he's had the same job for 4 years & is assistant manager for one of the south coast's largest diving & watersports retail shops & training centres), where he is treated very well indeed & which he loves) and not being responsible enough to cope with such a large amount of inheritance.... The will from his grandparents states that he can ONLY spend the money on a property, so it's not like the money can be squandered in any way, and with the economy being the way it is, we could buy a house together that would set us up for life as a family & beyond........ Finger's crossed hey?!!!


Wellk, after the drama of the fire last night, I am knackered! They kept these giant sized fan things on till midnight to make sure all the smoke was literally sucked out, & the police took quick statements from everyone in the area & in our building. Couldn't sleep properly coz I kept coughing (I still cant shift this cough, but the sore throat & cold have almost gone now, thank goodnees!) 
Got woken uo thismorning by police again, asking questions about the guy that used to live in the flat that was on fire & what he was like etc... I only have 2 scenarios of him: 1 was when my sis was round & the guy was having a fight outside my front door, which we called the police on him for and the other was early hours one morning when he tried to throw his then girlfriend off the balcony!!!!! Which he got arrested for too... That was why he lost his tenancy in the first place. He is now the main suspect in the arson case!!!!! What an idiot.
Went back to bed, only to then get woken up again at 1pm by our landlord wanting to check each of the flats (luckily there's only the 4, lol) for any damages etc, which, amazingly, there isn't & everyone & everything is fine. The poor guy was so appologetic & was like, that's the last time I rent out to people on benefits! I just smiled at him.... Then pointed out that while we aren't on benefits or anything like that, I am pregnant & the leak in my kitchen which I reported on 14th august has still not been sorted, despite them sending out a surveyor, a carpenter & a plumber.... He said 'it was on the list.' Hmmmmmmmm. Maybe I should set fire to my flat then & get everything replaced?????? :)


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls

I am still feeling like total and utter shite :( i feel so sicky.. i dont feel like its a bug though.. I am just grateful that i only have to put up with it for 4 days at the most..
All i wanna do is have a nap but i cant where i feel so nauseaus(sp?) My bump when i stand is super low so thats making walking a bit of a task now.. 

I am sure next week i will look back at this and laugh at how pathetic i sound!

I hope everyone is ok,... i will catch up on the posts asap.. just right now my brain wont take much info in.. :hugs: to you all x


----------



## florabean1981

hope you feel better real soon Leah & are able to get some rest... or.... that Sienna is actually on her way & everything you're feeling is a sign she's coming. Either way, a happy ending I suppose, iykwim?


----------



## florabean1981

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/199810-two-os-october-overdue.html

Pootle has done an october overdue thread, for all of you who are now waiting for your lo's to get their butts out. :dohh:

Also, Laraa has had her little girl. (dont know name/weight yet, sorry)

Current count is 18 girls & 14 boys, although only a few of those have actualy been born IN october, lol, and 5 of them ar4e actually septembryos who have been very late. (I think there is something like another 6 or so ladies in the septembryos still to drop aswell, bless them.)


----------



## Kaites

Wow you ladies have been busy posting this morning :) Big congrats to all the new mums! I'm still hanging in there, officially overdue now and no sign of baby anytime soon :( Had a horrible night's sleep and was hoping for a nice mid-morning nap until a huge truck rolled up to the house next door. Today would have to be the day the neighbours get their roof redone! 

We got the base of the car seat installed and I'm realizing that our backseat isn't quite deep enough for the carrier handle to flip forward like it's supposed to (both of us are tall so the front seats have to be back quite far). Hope it's safe- all the infant seats were the same size and the actual seat does lock in the base fine.

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good day- :hugs: to those that need them! I'm off for another walk, followed by a snack of pineapple.... :)


----------



## eswift

What a pleasant surprise I had through my door when I got ack from MIL. Neighbours hubby collarded me, I sent DS round with a note as no one was in... It will not happen again, I'm so sorry love... Went in DS was on his laptop, made him check the letter box. There was a lovely note for him from the other boy... Sent DS to say thank you and to see if they could try to be friends from now on...

All very nicely delt with... I'm very happy, so DS he's out playing while the weather's nice... Managed to do 2 cottage pies, and a stew; just waiting for the pots to cook for the mash... Couldn't figure out why they weren't boiling? Helps if you actually light the ring under the pan! LOL OH was giggling at me when I realised what I done... Told you bad day!

Gonna go cook my bubble and squeak I'm famished... Have a lovely evening all...


----------



## florabean1981

awww, glad things worked out there Eswift. :)


----------



## lucilou

hi all! well, good and bad news at the hospital today - wee one is fine, heart rate and movement and stuff, so that's good - still totally upside down though, and because of my low fluid levels and the fact that I am 39 weeks today, they aren't holding out much hope of a natural turn so..... I'm all booked in for a section on WEDNESDAY!!!! Oh my god!!!!

It's not quite how I hoped things would pan out, but hey, it means I get to meet my wee one safely and a few days sooner than expected!

other not so great news is that my usual hospital is all booked up so they are sending me to a totally different one. Need to go tomorrow to get booked in and have some tests and stuff, but they won't keep me in, I just go back on Wednesday morning. Hey ho. Hasn't quite sunk in yet.... until last Thursday afternoon I still felt like everything was fine and I had loads of time to go before my nice easy natural delivery....

Meggie Moo, there might still be time for you though, get on your hands and knees and crawl everywhere, girl! Hope the ECV goes ok for you and that you have a better and more successful experience than I did. It's really not pleasant but the good thing is they can pretty much tell straight away if it is going to work or not, and if not, they won't try too hard. Actually, strike that, I hope your baby turns on its own and you don't need an ECV at all, that would be even better!

Anyway, going to re-pack my hospital bag for a slightly longer stay, then try to get my head around the fact I have only 2 days left til I am a mummy... jeepers!!!!

hope everyone is doing ok today...


----------



## Kte

Wow *Lucilou* It's a shame about your hospital but I hope the one you are going to is just as nice at the very least. It must be scary yet exciting to know that your LO will be here is just two days time!! :hugs:

*Eswift*, such a nice refreshing outcome for your DS :D

*Flora * Fingers X'd for you!!!


----------



## lindak

Evening ladies, havent been on all day. So update on the wet panties situation !! so still soaking today and a ting of blood there aswell , I wonder is this just because the doc was poking around or is something going on ??


----------



## djgirl1976

So big congrats to all the new mommies out there I missed over the weekend! You girls were busy while my internet connection was down!Love the pics Taylorsmummy and Neon! 
Darling:)
Saw the Dr. today and had a US to check size. 8lbs 8oz as of their best guess right now, so this baby is cooked and ready! Not dilated:(
I am due Sun, and have next apt set for Monday. Dr. says if he hasn't showed up by then, he will schedule to induce that weekend(week from Fri) so at least I know how far I may have to go. Either way, he'll be here in 2 weeks! (I am ready whenever he is!)
His head is so far down right now that I can hardly walk. It kills. At least he knows which way is out, he just ain't getting there fast enough for me:rofl:
Hope all is well with you girls and I will keep an eye out to see who is going to be next!


----------



## Anababe

Eswift - Sounds like everything worked out nicely :) Bless you not putting the cooker on.. thats definitely something i would do :dohh: :rofl: hehe

Lindak and DJgirl - Hope something happens for you both soon!

Lucilou - Sorry baby hasnt turned, but wow Wednesday! How exciting!! :happydance:

Not much going on here, had hardly any sleep last night so hoping for a better night tonight! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Thanks Lucilou, really sorry your having to have a c-section, at least you know the end is in sight and your baby will be here Wednesday, how exciting! Looking forward to hearing your BA! 

Eswift - Glad all got resolved with your DS! Mmm your dinner sounds gorgeous! 

Lindak & Djgirl - Sounds like the end is in sight for both of you! 

Anababe - Hope you get a nice kip tonight! 

Well not much to report from me....so fed up :( feeling very emotional and poor DP can't say/do anything right, I just want to be on my own sometimes and with us living at my parents, were both pretty much just sat in my room all the time...me on the PC and him on the PS3, all I want to do is relax and watch tellie in bed!!! 

Off to get the last bits for my labour bag tomorrow and find a coming home outfit for LO...who STILL has no name, anyone else still not chosen a name? We did have Noah but DP has gone off it...grrrr :( 

Hope your all having a nice chilled out evening! 
x x x


----------



## florabean1981

dammit. *scream* We have no gas for the next 24 hours, whihc means no heating, no hot water & no use of the hob. Had to have beans on toast for tea and wash up using water from the kettle. Gonna have to wash my hair tomorrow with kettle water too by the looks of it.
Apparently it's due to safety reasons due to the fire last night. 
Would've been nice to have had a head's up from my bloody landlord though... 
So frustrated- really wanted a bath, lol.


----------



## florabean1981

NFM3 had her little girl. :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/200178-my-daughter-here.html
There are quite a few people in early labour too: Bana, Special_Kala, Jacks... And also a few who had inductions on 4th/5th and about 3 other's having inductions tomorrow.
Man, it's all go for the Bumpkins!!!!

Night Night everyone. Got a day of shopping, getting phone fixed & yelling at landlord to do tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

Umm, so yeah. My waters broke half an hour ago.... At first I was like, did I just pee myself??? But then went to loo & all this clear stuff was coming out of me with little bits of snotty stuff in it, followed by some pink stuff. Everytime I cough, more comes out too. Had no idea how much water there actually was!!! I was thinking there'd be like a couple of mugs full, iykwim... Now feeling very naive. :doh:
Am now freaking excited as hell, like a happy kid at xmas, but at the same time shittin myself, lol.
Just phoned local midwife & am going in for a ruptured membrane check just to make sure.
Kinda handy if he does come today as OH has today off work, lol.
Will keep you as updated as I can; I have Pip Holder's and AndBabyMakes3 mobile numbers so I can text them if I can't get online.
Wish me luck peeps! (if this is a false alarm now & all I did was pee myself stupid, I will feel so stupid) :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Flora good luck sweetie.. If you want a back-up txt buddy PM me as i am home all day today xx Wont be long till your little man is in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## eswift

Florababe ~ how exciting! I do hope that it is the start... 

Anababe ~ Hope you managed a few zzz's last night... I'm currently sleeping relatively well compared to the last few months... LOL Typical! Think I may have finally got use to disturbed sleep from trotting to and from the bathroom... LOL

Baby.love ~ Hope you're feeling much better today xxxx

MeggieMoo ~ I so feel for you at the mo, I found it very hard when we were all at my parents house earlier in the year. As there is very little space if you just want to curl up and feel sorry for yourself. I felt almost as if I was about 15 again, stuck in my bedroom watching tv in bed... LOL I'm sure it'll pass soon... At least at the mo, there's plenty of bod's about if you need any company...

djgirl ~ Coor not long now either way... Get drinking the raspberry tea, eating pineapple, bouncing on that ball, abusing OH and have a nice warm curry... LOL and if none of that helps at least you've had plenty of fluids, plenty of fresh fruit, worked them thigh and pelvis muscles and had a decent meal so you'll be ready for anything! 

Well plan of action for today! hmm wanna see if I can hoover the airing cupboard out and repack it, I've no idea why I have the urge to do that?? But I do... Wanna make a chicken cassarole and toad in the hole (now that my yorkshire puds work...) My freezer's starting to look quite full and ready for OH it start taking over meals when LO arrives...

Have a lovely morning all, I'm not quite awake yet, and ranting at OH & DS already... Urgh....


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Flora - wow how exciting! Good luck hun :hugs:

Eswift - You sound so organised! I havent made any meals, i dont like cooking as it is so cooking meals for in the future is definitely not going to happen in my house :rofl: Not really sure my nesting has kicked in yet either :dohh: it did for one day then i was too tired again :rofl:

Well i slept better last night, woke a few times but not with pain just to re position myself lol got a little niggly period type pain in my side but feeling ok this morning, oh apart from a really weird annoying pain in the top of my right thigh :shrug: oh well im not complaining.. just glad i got some sleep!

Not sure what im doing today, see how the weather is and how tired i am later lol

Oh was meant to ask other day, would anyone mind me having their mobile number for updates when im in Labour? I do have a txt buddy (HoneySunshine :kiss: ) but she is due around same time and could do with a back up if anyone wouldnt mind? :blush:

off to make breakfast now :)

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## baby.love

Anababe i'll be a back up if you like hun.. Obviously i aint about Friday & Saturday though lol.. If you need me just PM me your number x


----------



## lindak

Flora - How exciting !! Good luck ... 

wow lots of bumpkins starting early !! 

So still soaking wet no blood this morning though ... 

hope you all have a lovely day xxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Florabean ~ Best of luck!! :hugs:

Flora posted this in the other October babies thread:


florabean1981 said:


> will someone keep a track of any october babies born, just in case I can't get online etc while I'm in labour/at hospital? my waters broke early hours today & contraction are getting longer, more painful & closer together, so I'm gonna make the assumption that proper labour is imminent withihn the next 24 hrs, lol.
> Thanks. xxxxxx

So if anyone sees / hears anything PM me and I will make her a list! I will be keeping my eye out but just in case I miss anyone. Flora was doing a super job of spotting all these arrivals!!


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning:coffee:

Today is officially due date:happydance: Come on:baby: come out now!!!

Off with DS2 for a play date this morning, figured I may aswell be doing something as sat at home waiting, need to go to shop to stock up on some magazines too!!!

Getting lots of low down pains, but that could be due to the curry I had last nite:blush:

Good luck Flora and anyone else that has things happening today:hugs:


----------



## sam76

Morning all, well Baby George has arrived, i had him on friday 2nd Oct at 03.45 am by emerg c section, very frightening, were all doing well and he weighed 6 pound 8 3/4, just at home now trying to take it easy, i will update more wants i feel up to it all xxxx
Hes fab, cant believe hes here!!!
Hope everyone is all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning everyone....

Oooh how exciting for everyone who's in labour! I will be calling in all day to see what's going on. Hubby's cousin had a little girl yesterday (she was a full 13 days overdue bless her as she was due 4/5 weeks before me, and I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! 

I have my 38 week MW appointment this afternoon. I had to re-arrange it as I can't drive any more and hubby couldn't make a morning app. MW was very good and slotted me in today so I don't have to wait too long - do they do an internal at this one? I'm really not looking forward as I've heard they can be a bit 'heavy handed' lol. 

Baby is fine I think. I'm not feeling very well. Have the sniffles and feeling very acey 'down there'. :nope: Just uncomfortable though so I'm hoping it will ease off if I take a paracetamol for the cold. I have a few bits and pieces to do today....finish washing, do ironing (for the last time before November!! :thumbup:) and set up the changing stuff in the bathroom. I'm also hoping that the postie will bring us a cheque of some description today..........then we can go and buy paint and baby gates lol. Really cannot see this baby making an arrival this week, we seem very settled in there, if not a little squished!!:dohh:

Hope we're all ok ladies.

eswift - I know the feeling on the jobs...I just have to get this done now, I have a job or two every day to keep me occupied but I am gradually spreading the baby stuff out into the house at the same time.....and the dog hasn't tried to sleep in either moses basket either....BONUS!! :happydance:

jlo - congrats on the due date.......as my hubby would say, 'keep thinking labourous thoughts!' :thumbup: 

Good luck to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats Sam....and welcome to the world baby George 

Try to get some rest! SOunds like you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Congrat's on baby George *Sam76* :happydance: :flower:

*aimee-lou* ~ hope you feel better soon :hugs: I'm not sure if they do do an internal or not, I saw a thread a few months back saying not but then again I suppose it depends on where you are. Let us know, I have my 38 week appointment next week! Hope the appointment goes well x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hope all our labour ladies are ok.....:hugs:

It's been a busy morning. I'm feeling a little better so have stopped for a cuppa and some toast! :thumbup:

Postie brought the cheque we were expecting - Yay! :happydance:

Washing is all on, and i'm feeling very productive. Going to take everything upstairs in a minute. Don't want to do too much without hubby being here as he wants to be as involved as possible but I thought that nappies and wipes weren't of great interest for him lol. (I have managed to stockpile 6 full size packets of wipes.....don't quite know how! lol) My changing mat is also on it's way from ebay so once the towels are washed, that's the bathroom side of things done.......btw what's everyone doing for soap etc? I've got some baby soap but I'm wondering whether or not to get some top-to-toe next time I'm out. Also need some baby lotion and hubby has suggested we do a set of stuff for downstairs too.....so more shopping! lol I've also moved the kitchen around a bit and made room in a cupboard for bottles and formula and everything else.....it's gradually spreading through the house like a rash! lol

Anyhoo.....toast! Hope everyone is ok....I'll update once I've been to the MW this afternoon. Fingers crossed that we're ok (apart from a cold I can't see why we wont be!) 

Be on later!! :hugs:


----------



## djgirl1976

Aaahh! I keep missing the excitement! Flora! Good luck-hope all is going well! 
Sam76-Congrats:D
jllo-congrats on making your due date...now I will be sending strong vibes willing LO to show up for you! Here's hoping it's very soon!
Congrats/good luck to anyone else I missed, too!
It is getting so darn busy in here I can't keep up....it is soooo cool but it is just hectic!
:hugs: to everyone...we finally made it to our big month:D


----------



## Bingers

Congratulations to all the new mums and good luck to those who should be mums soon! 

Must admit I starting to get a bit restless now so god knows what I will be like when I hit ny due date on Sunday!

Just back from hairdressers which was lovely but now can't be bothered doing anything else!


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, i've escaped on semi good behaviour. I have protein in urine and still unable to keep food down. They have said I have labile BP so im getting hypertension but I was so desperate for some home time. They agreed for me to have tonight at home and they are saving me my bed (I said they didnt have to!) Have to go back tomorrow, so not sure if i'll be staying back in or staying home :shrug:

If I develop more severe symptoms tonight I have to go straight back (i'm only a few minutes by taxi from there). Must say it's very strange being devoid of food. As long as fluids stay down baby is safe.


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon All...

Anababe ~ Just take things easy... OH's limits in the kitchen is sausage and chips, burger and chips; and for as much as I enjoy chips occasionally I don't fancy them everyday for tea... So a Stew cooked and frozen, he just takes it out and puts it in the oven and well a couple of hours later and teas cooked and ready... same goes for cottage pie... 

JLo ~ Tell your bump if it insists on staying there, you'll start changing rent very soon! Funny how fast the skip that was on the drive was moved when I threatened the company with charging them a holding fee... Wonder if it'll work as fast?? They came and took it away that afternoon... Surprise surprise...

LindaK ~ I've been very wet too since I had that trip to hospital after I thought my waters had gone, I know I'm not wetting myself! Lots of gloopy discharge and still very very wet, having to change towels 2/3 times a day. Spoke to mw today about it, as it's not very nice and rather concerning really... She said it's just my body getting ready to get baby out, lots of gloop and water stuff can be a sign of evrything relaxing to be able to let babe's head through... So take it as a good sign... Hopefully not too long now...

Aimee-Lou ~ I had my 38 week check today, no internal done... Thank goodness, measured my bump and weighed my as bumps measuring 35 weeks, but is massive! She then weighed me as it looks so big, thanks! Thought it was all fat... LOL I've now only put on .5kg LOL so all the bump is baby...

My next appointment is two weeks time... If babe doesn't show it's head before then, mw took a guess at babe today, she thinks it's a boy? Sommat to do with heart rate?!? It'll be interesting to see as we've no idea...

I hope that everything goes well for those of you in labour and due c section etc...


----------



## Kte

*Maffie* ~ hope you get to enjoy as long as possible at home :hugs: Its good to hear from you and sorry your having a rough time with it all :flower:

Wow I am super tired this afternoon, it's only half past two! :dohh: Everything tastes of salt too *bleugh!* :sick: Ah well, c'est la vie. I was so on top of work jobs yesterday I thought it would be fine if LO decided to show up early but today so many random things have fallen on my desk, typcial lol!

:hugs: for all x


----------



## helz81

Congrats to Sam on baby George!!

Maffie- sorry your'e going through a tough time of it :hugs:

Jlo- hang on in there,your nearly there!!

Linda- wet pants is definatley a sign of things starting!! :thumbup:

Ive got more thick snot like discharge today on my p.liner, which Im still unsure as to if it's bits of plug coming away or just thick discharge :wacko: Im thinking must be plug cos I thought, and Ive read,that as you get closer to due date,discharge goes whiter and runnier,not greeny brown and snot consistency?! Had loads of braxton hicks yesterday,most were very uncomfortable but not breath taking. Full term tommorow at last :happydance: serving my womb eviction notice tommorow to get my squatter out!!!


----------



## Kte

helz81 said:


> Congrats to Sam on baby George!!
> 
> Ive got more thick snot like discharge today on my p.liner, which Im still unsure as to if it's bits of plug coming away or just thick discharge :wacko: Im thinking must be plug cos I thought, and *Ive read,that as you get closer to due date,discharge goes whiter and runnier*,not greeny brown and snot consistency?! Had loads of braxton hicks yesterday,most were very uncomfortable but not breath taking. Full term tommorow at last :happydance: serving my womb eviction notice tommorow to get my squatter out!!!

I'm not sure :shrug: but if that is the case but I hope so as I have mostly this (sorry, TMI I know :blush:)

Lets hope he listens to his eviction notice!


----------



## colsy

Anybody know whether feeling quite nauseous is A Sign?

Big congrats to Sam76 And congrats to any other new mums who I've not noticed in my daily trawl through the messages. xx


----------



## eswift

Colsy ~ There seem to be so many signs, it's confusing... I've noticed things I could keep down, I can't anymore! Mega peeved... All my food has to be so bland it's all potatoes and veg! Tonight I had peas, sweetcorn and boiled potatoes... Couldn't face the chicken cassarole... OH and DS demolished it, so none wasted... Can't has tasted bad!

Maffie ~ I hope the sickness stays away whilst you're at home, hopefully; you'll be able to relax and take some much needed nutrition in... I hope that thing gets easier soon... You really have had a rough ride...

Kte ~ I hope that the salt thing passes, I had one day where I was sure everything tasted like playdough! That was really urgh! Didn't want to eat anything... Hard when your tummy demands food at 3 hourly intervals!


----------



## cloud9mummy

maffie - glad to see you out of hospitsl!

lucilou - wow can't believe your section is tomorrow!!

wow florabean - really exciting with contractions!!!

congrats sam76 on the arrival of george

i had a midwife appointment yesterday. i've changed midwives now and this one is closer and she is really nice and does the relaxation class that i go to. i apologised for changing to her so last minute and she said she would rather that she was giving me my care so that was nice of her. at the last appointment my blood pressure was 90/60 which was my lowest ever and i thought mus be due to finishing work. at that appointment i was stressed cos had been waiting for nearly 2 hours to see consultant and to have internal examination i wasn't looking forward to lol but blood pressure was still low. at appointment yesterday i was feeling calm but my blood pressure had shot up to 140/98! the midwife took the reading 3 times then said i had to go straight to hospital to be monitored and for kai to be monitored too. she said it could be pre-eclampsia and if my blood pressure stayed that high then he would have to be delivered straight away! at the hospital my blood pressure had come right back down so don't know why it had gone so high! After 3 hours monitoring they let me come home so still more waiting to do...


----------



## expecting09

Afternoon girls!

Congrats to everyone giving birth and those reaching milestones :thumbup:

I went for my presentation scan on Friday, and atlast shes finally head down, couldn't quite believe it, but I sighed a deep sigh of relief lol. MW came round this afternoon to talk about the birth plan and what happens when I go into labour, god it makes it seem so real! Kinda freaked me out a bit, but theres no going back now, was saying to the MW that Kacie is just gonna magically appear, if only that was the way :dohh: She thinks there is no need to ring my hospital until my contractions are 5 mins apart, but the hospital is like 45 mins drive away, I can imagine giving birth in a lay-by! Have to wait and see what happens when the time comes!


----------



## eswift

expecting09 ~ The distance from our hospital was my concern, hehehe DS labour was 36 mins... So I've gone and got sorted for a homebirth; didn't really sort anything out until 36 week mark, they dropped a homebirthing kit off at 37 weeks and now it's just a case of calling labour unit when the little darling decides it's time to come! Might be worth a think about... You can have the same medication as in a midwife led unit, but even then if things god forbid do go down hill, it's a blue light trip anyway; which from our local hospital here to the other maternity unit is another 45 mins down the road... Same from my house as the local hospital... hence the homebirth... Get's rid of the possible road side delivery anxiety I had LOL


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Hey Girlies!!

Congrats To All New Mums.. Cant Wait To Read Birth Stories And See Pics Of New Arrivals!!

Also Congrats To All Reaching Milestones Today Or Soon :)

I Have A Question To Ask All You Wonderful People, 

I'm Finding Out Tomorrow What Day I'm Getting Induced... Buuut.... I Don't Know What Happens When You Get Induced? 
Sooo... Im Wondering If Any Of You Have Been Induced Before If You Can Give Me An Inkling As To What Happens Puuurdy Please :)


x
x
x


----------



## aimee-lou

Evening ladies! 

Hope we're all ok. 

good luck tomorrow lucilou! Hope the section goes without a hitch! :flower:

MW was all good and normal.....no internal thank goodness!! Next appointment in 2 weeks but hoping that we wont have to go! :blush:

Just as expected the MW has said that we have a very 'solid' baby......hmmm could be a big'n! lol Hubby and I have spent the afternoon sorting baby stuff agian so we're ready now! :happydance: Even sorted all the clothes and stuff......had a tough time seperating coloured/whites/darks etc as there is always one awkward thing with a bright colour AND White! :dohh:

Had a lovely tea and hubby made a swiss roll.....scrummy but we've managed to eat the whole thing in virtually one sitting! :blush: Baby likes it too....keep getting kicked (might be the sugar or maybe he's a cake fiend! lol) 

Have a good evening ladies. I'm of to pop the last lot of baby clothes into the washer.....can't wait to get it all put away tomorrow! :happydance: I've also mixed up the sizes for an extra challenging folding session! :dohh:

Have a good night......hope to hear some more baby stories tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

As most of you will have seen on her thread earlier- her waters broke at 02.35am and she bounced her way to 09.00am before going to hospital, she managed with only gas and air until 4pm ( star or what!!!) then has had an epidural put in which seems to have done the trick.

Heard from her about half an hour ago and she's now fully dilated! :happydance:

Looks like the little dude wants to arrive 3 whole days early.

Lets keep everything crossed she progresses quickly from here, will let you know as soon as I do, how exciting! :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Anababe

Awww how exciting :yipee: Cant wait to see pics of LO :happydance:

xx


----------



## lucilou

cloud9mummy said:


> lucilou - wow can't believe your section is tomorrow!!

I know - me neither! haven't quite got my head around it yet - it's all come around pretty suddenly! Hubby keeps asking me what I want to do tonight - do I want to do something to take my mind off things? I don't know what I want to do I'm in a bit of a daze, to be honest! I don't want to go to bed too early as then I'll wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to sleep... really not sure what to do for the best! :shrug:

think I'll go for a nice relaxing bath... maybe that will help settle my nerves!


----------



## Maffie

SarahJayne_x said:


> Hey Girlies!!
> 
> Congrats To All New Mums.. Cant Wait To Read Birth Stories And See Pics Of New Arrivals!!
> 
> Also Congrats To All Reaching Milestones Today Or Soon :)
> 
> I Have A Question To Ask All You Wonderful People,
> 
> I'm Finding Out Tomorrow What Day I'm Getting Induced... Buuut.... I Don't Know What Happens When You Get Induced?
> Sooo... Im Wondering If Any Of You Have Been Induced Before If You Can Give Me An Inkling As To What Happens Puuurdy Please :)
> 
> 
> x
> x
> x

Well being stuck on a ward there were quite a few ladies who came in to be induced so I got to see some of the process.

On the ward I was on most had a gel put in and this was left 6 hours before they were rechecked. They were left on the antenatal ward until started t dilate past 4cm or had good strong contractions. Some had a second gel put in. Of these women most took 1-2 days to vanish down to delivery suite.

I think if they break your waters and put you on the drip its much faster.


----------



## eswift

Lucilou ~ Good Luck catching some zzz's tonight... Hope all goes well tomorrow xxxx

Well after a busy day, I managed to acheive everything I wanted to do today, catch up with yesterdays jobs, nagged OH enough that he called one of the large cold transporter companies this morning (after he'd been messed around by the agency yet again ...) Anyway they told him to fill in an application form, call back in an hour; which I made him do, he called back an hour later and got an interview there and then... He went for the interview and starts Monday!?!? I'm so proud of him... He called the agency to inform them that he has been offered a permanent job, would like to hand his notice and use the leave that he has saved for the birth... 

I thought he'd been very truthful. They then told him that he can't have his leave as they need at least weeks notice! They told him that he could use the leave short notice for the babe arrival over a month ago? I guess they were lying! I'm absolutely bouncing... Maybe it's hormones or not! I just can't believe that he's just letting them take the micky out of him so much... So what does happen now if babe decides to come some time this week?

Anyway, I guess after this week he's not there anymore... And has a permenant job to go to... He will be on days instead of nights and will be at home each and every night... Woo Hoo... I can have some help come evening time... I should be grateful...

Maybe I'll calm down eventually... I'm surprised I not tired today as I've not stopped, guess being in a rage is good to keeping busy and active... LOL... I am proud of OH and chuffed that he's got a new job, just really hacked that the agency have just taken him for a fool... He's nobody fool (well maybe mine??) Wish we were as financially stable as we were this time last year, I'd have told them to stick it! But after this year he needs to be paid, every week... Sugar, I've just thought does he now get monthly wages? oh my we could be absolutely brassic this month!?!?!?! B*ll*cks...... Argh, now I'm off for a bath... I'm not sure I can think about that now and deal with it...


----------



## jlosomerset

Hey, well done Mr eswift:happydance:
Bet that is a huge weight off your mind now. I remember when this all kicked off, many moons ago, and all the hassle you had with the house, look how far you have all come and your still sane:winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Eswift if he's paid monthly they'll probably pay at end of month so if he does a part month at least he will receive some money. It is hard changing onto monthly from weekly. When I went from temp to perm in a n old job I knew it was happening so tried to squirrel a little away each week when I found out I might be going to monthlies.


----------



## pip holder

Aargh - have had no internet for two hours and have needed to tell you.......................................................................................................
*FLORABEAN HAS HAD HER BABY YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!*

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Both are doing fine -link to details is in 3rd tri https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/200800-woop-woop-florabean-mummy.html

Massive congratulations to the new mummy and daddy 
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Kte, can you update other thread for us please chick xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Pip - thanks for the update on Florabean! :happydance::flower:

eswift - well done to OH for getting the job sorted. Shame that the agency are messing him around but overall, you can rest a little easier now! 

Good Luck Lucilou :thumbup:

Hugs to everyone!! 

Good morning everyone! I got up with hubby this morning as we both had a really disturbed night's sleep! I truly thought that I would be posting that I was in labour this morning. Went to bed about 10ish, had a quick bath and went to bed to watch a DVD. I went to sit up to drink my squash (only thing that doesn't cause me to have major heartburn lol) and I got huge stabbing pains low down and the bottom of my bump went really soft. I was getting irregular contractions too....so much so that hubby had the stopwatch out and was getting ready to call his boss (at 1am! :dohh:) to tell him he wouldn't be in. I said that we needed to get some sleep so I took 2 paracetamol and got the hot wheaty bag out and set the alarm for 4am (just in case).....when the alarm went off everything had eased off. I think it was baby dropping into my pelvis further....for the least 3 appointments I've been 3/5 engaged, and yesterday I was the same, but bump is one heck of a lot lower today!

Hubby says it's the fates messing with us as today is about the only day I would NOT want baby to be born. (a lot of issues with my parents and it's their wedding anniversary so I wouldn't want baby to 'share' this). Still, if we get hubby home this afternoon, I will be a lot happier. He seems to think we may have a similar drill tonight as he was born on the equivilant of tomorrow and he really wants that to happen lol.

Jobs for today though, seeing as I'm up lol. Finish off the washing (It's pretty much all done but a couple of things need to go into the dryer later to finish off so we can fold it all and sort it all out! The bathroom looks like a baby laundry though! lol Finish off cleaning up the kitchen (mop floors etc) and whip the vacuum and duster around! We are then pretty much done. Oh and I need to wash all of the cuddly toys - have quite a few lol! :happydance:

Right, I'm off to get some brekkie! Can't believe it's 6.30am :dohh: (I should be lying in! lol)


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

39 weeks today :D

Congrats to all the new mummies & those hitting milestones :) 

I have my pre-op today and bloods ready for my c-section Friday, its all very very real now as i will be booking my bed :) It looks like Sienna is gonna hold on till Friday rather than make an early appearance.. but hey she is a girl and what girl doesnt want a grand entrance with a spot light and an audience! :lol:

I hope everyone is ok... :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats on 39 weeks baby.love! Good luck with the pre-op today! 

I forgot to add I'm 38 weeks today! (rather annoyingly the stabbing pains seem to be coming back :growlmad: hubby is getting a bit jittery as I was on the phone to him and let out a wail lol!) I'm sure we're ok though....going to make some toast and take a paracetamol!


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Happy 38 weeks *Aimee*, hope the pains stop soon, ive been having same kind of thing this last week or 2 so think its all normal :) 

*Baby.love* happy 39 weeks! Not long now :happydance: Good luck today :kiss:


*Florabean* - Congrats hun! Cant wait to see pictures :happydance::happydance:

Good luck today *lucilou* hope everything goes ok :hugs:

Im feeling ok again this morning, DS woke up at 5:20am but he lay in bed with me playing with his car til half 7 while i slept on and off hehe bless him, he's so sweet :cloud9:

Ive been staying at my dads for few days but think its time i went home today, got midwife coming tomorrow and its DS's birthday sat :) Not going to be doing much for it this year though as im bit wary of going to far from home at min :dohh:

Hope your all ok and have a lovely day :) xx


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

I slept aventually and slept well... Woke at 3am, called to see how OH was doing, he was on his way to Scotland, I was brave and asked about the wages... He's gonna be weekly still, but the hourly rate is higher and the hours too... But days rather than nights and over time every other weekend (only on a saturday)... At least we should be relatively sorted... Hopefully kinda stable by christmas...

Had the conversation with MIL the other day about christmas presents for the nephews and neices.. She had abit of a face on when I first mentioned it, as I've said before we just haven't got the money we normally would have (our income this year has dropped by more than £24,000 this year to less than £17000, so no wonder we're struggling)

I'm of the opinion that as I've had to have the conversation with DS about not having much money to buy presents to send to santa, I can't understand why I can't tell the families we normally buy the issues we're having this year... It's not as though they're close the rest of the year, if they were they'd not need to write list to tell each other what they want... It works out bloody expensive as they buy for all the kids and the adults, silly if you ask me as they're just damn greedy... LOL 

Always been my bug bare, as I'm of the opinion that Christmas is for kids not adults... My family don't buy for the kids once they get to about 18, and when they go on to have kids you buy for them instead... Kinda of keeps the costs in quite realistic proportions... We do a token gesture thing for mum's, dads, and grandparents; you know like a bottle of wine and a box of chocolates... Otherwise it gets rather silly as my family are very close, all live very locally and my nanna is one of 9 kids so it would work out far too expensive for her if we didn't set limits...

My sister did call to ask if I wanted to give her some money towards a DS(i) for DS, I laughed and said I don't think so; as DS wouldn't understand the cost of an item after me having the chat on money etc so not many presents; but he'd be will peeved if all he got from the entire family was one very small box regardless on it's cost... He is only 10! I did say that I'm not sure if he's quite old enough in my eyes for a DS(i), as he's still very happy with his game boy; she's ordered the DS(i) anyway, so I guess I best start scouting ebay/play.com for some games for DS and PS2 (stocking fillers)...

Anyway, enough of my thoughts and concerns... Hope you all have a lovely day and babe that are due, arrive etc... Good Luck for all those due inductions and c-sections... I so look forward to heaing how you all do...


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

Yipee for *Flora*! :happydance:

*Eswift* ~ great news for your OH (and you obviously!) for the new job and the day shift. Shame about the leave though, I think I recall you mentioning he could leave at short notice on B-day (my OH has a similar agreement with his work). I hope that things will work themselves out for you x We have the same idea for Christmas, we have started buying a few bits for my nephews (one is 7 and the other will be 11 by Christmas, that's a point, he needs a birthday present first!) We get token gifts for our parents and my sister & BIL and a little something for eachother and that is it. We can't afford to go mad either. I am quite lucky in that, although I have a large extended family, we usually just send cards to each other.
*
Baby.love* ~ congrats on 39 weeks & hope the pre-op goes well today.

*Aimee.lou* ~ Happy 38 weeks :hugs: for the strange pains, hope they ease off for you.

*Lucilou* ~ I know she may not read this now (but) thinking of you, good luck today :flower:

OH has decided he wants to bribe LO to come out now! :wacko: At first he be me a whole 10p that LO wouldn't arrive on their due date. Then he said to LO ' actually I will give you £10 for your bank account if you come out on your due date and if you come out early you will get an extra £1 a day (so if LO comes 2 days early they get £12 lol) :haha: 

I had what I think was a leg sticking right out of my side last night, OH was messing about on his phone and I grabbed his hand to touch it, it really freaked him out! 


Ok I am off on the hunt for any more new arrivals!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Morning All!!

Congratulations to Flora!!!

This baby better come out soon or Ill be super super fat! :rofl: I cant stop eating!! Im on 3rd BIG bowl of coco shreddies already today!


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Just popping in quickly, 

Congrats to flora - So exciting!

Still soaking which is starting to piss me off now.I had to get up last night and change in the middle of the night. Really bad pressure pain in my lower back last night in bed , well 5 this morning kept me awake for about an hour. I just wish my lo would come out I have really had enough now ........

Baby.love - congrats on 39wks

Aimee- Congrats on 38 wks

sorry if i missed anything but just a flying visit hope you are all well xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone! I've looked the pains up and it would appear to be false labour - which is just great lol. I have taken some painkillers though so hopefully I will get the rest of the day without them! 

Re: Christmas - I've never heard of extended family writing lists etc. I only ever got presents from my parents and then maybe £5 in my card from my Nan. We buy Christmas decorations for each family/couple. We may also stretch to a board game/bottle of wine(depends on whther there are children in the house) if they are close to us so you're never out more than about £15-20 per household which for us is do-able.


----------



## bailey4eva

Hello everyone, woke up this morning to the delightful waters breaking!! OMG how much water is there in there, on my third towel already (and thats a beach towel not a sanitry type, even the maternity ones wont be enough!!! Sorry TMI :D)

Goin to fone hospital in a sec t c wot t do. Feel really weird, im 6 days early. Gettin contractions tho nothin too painful at the moment. Im nervous!! I really wasnt expectin this so soon. Not that I mind that much, if its gona appen then the sooner the better I think!! Anyways, may not be back on unless not much happens today, otherwise, gona concentrate on tryin to clean myself up!!!

Oh n will read up on everythin another time, abit kinda preoccupied at the mo so I do apologise :) x x x x x x


----------



## aimee-lou

bailey4eva said:


> Hello everyone, woke up this morning to the delightful waters breaking!! OMG how much water is there in there, on my third towel already (and thats a beach towel not a sanitry type, even the maternity ones wont be enough!!! Sorry TMI :D)
> 
> Goin to fone hospital in a sec t c wot t do. Feel really weird, im 6 days early. Gettin contractions tho nothin too painful at the moment. Im nervous!! I really wasnt expectin this so soon. Not that I mind that much, if its gona appen then the sooner the better I think!! Anyways, may not be back on unless not much happens today, otherwise, gona concentrate on tryin to clean myself up!!!
> 
> Oh n will read up on everythin another time, abit kinda preoccupied at the mo so I do apologise :) x x x x x x


How exciting......hope you're ok! :flower:

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kte

bailey4eva said:


> Hello everyone, woke up this morning to the delightful waters breaking!! OMG how much water is there in there, on my third towel already (and thats a beach towel not a sanitry type, even the maternity ones wont be enough!!! Sorry TMI :D)
> 
> Goin to fone hospital in a sec t c wot t do. Feel really weird, im 6 days early. Gettin contractions tho nothin too painful at the moment. Im nervous!! I really wasnt expectin this so soon. Not that I mind that much, if its gona appen then the sooner the better I think!! Anyways, may not be back on unless not much happens today, otherwise, gona concentrate on tryin to clean myself up!!!
> 
> Oh n will read up on everythin another time, abit kinda preoccupied at the mo so I do apologise :) x x x x x x

:shock: Wow ~ good luck :flower:


:hugs: *LindaK* ~ it really is puzzling, hope it subsides or something is sorted for you soon :flower:


----------



## keerthy

Bailey - Good Luck honey!!!!!! 

Congrats to Flora!!!! 

Ohh my Gawd!!!! Just can't wait now... getting excited..... scared!!!!!!! yayyy.... 4 days to go until my due date...... 

Me having MW appt today at 1 40 pm..... gottu discuss birth plan yet!!! argghhh my MW is toooooooo lazyyyy!!!! 
Will catch up with everyone after the appt! 

:hugs: to all those who need it!!!!!!


----------



## Kte

*Keerthy* ~ hope the MW appontment goes well.

We have more Mummy News! *Dani1979* was due on the 7th October but had a little Girl called Saffron on 1st Oct. Here is her post Had my baby girl


----------



## Eala

Morning all :)

Best of luck to any Bumpkins in labour! And congratulations to the latest Mummies & Bumpkin Babies! It's all so exciting, isn't it? :)

I posted a thread in 3rd trimester which has a couple of pics of our little girl - Home with our new daughter. Still got to write out my full birth story, but it's quite long so will take me a while :lol:

:hugs: to all :)


----------



## amandas

wow it's only a few days since i last logged on and there were pages and pages to read! It's all so exciting!

flora- Congratulations!!!:happydance:

Lindak - hope something starts moving for you soon. A friend of mine's waters broke a few weeks before she had her baby and they told her that the body can replace the waters really frequently - something like 3 times a day so that may be what it is? Fingers crossed for you!

Aimee-Lou - Keep us posted! Sounds like things could be starting for you too!

Baby.love - good luck for Friday!:hugs:

Sorry to everyone I've missed!

Reading this has really made me realise i need to get off my bum and get ready!!!! I still have loads of washing and things to do. And even though i finished work last Wed I've still been finishing things off from home. I think I've got about an hour left to do but I've been putting it off. I'm just going to crack on with it now and get it done before it's too late!

Take care everyone! Hope those in labour are all ok :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Hi girls just popping on with a few pics of sam!

Congrats to every reaching milestones today - i should be on 39 weeks :) 

Leah bet you cant wait for friday!!

Well here is my boy!!

1st one is an hour old, 2nd is a day old 3rd was last night :)
 



Attached Files:







Sam - 50 minutes old.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9









Sam - 16 hours.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









Sam 1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eala

He's utterly gorgeous Jo :) Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

thanks eala so is your little girl :)


----------



## Kte

Awh Jo, the pictures of Samuel are so sweet :D


----------



## Maffie

Gorgeous pics Jo.

Congrats on 39 weeks baby.love and 38 weeks aimee

Just back from hospital, had more bloods done as BP up again and now have ketones and protein in urine. They6 are still agreeing to me staying home for another night as I live very close to hospital, but any visual problems or headaches straight in.

Have to have another GTT as a rush job tomorrow so back in hospital at 9am tomorrow :dohh: They said they may deliver me next week :wacko: Although she said might come early due to pains and little contraction i'm having, but baby moved back out of pelvis AGAIN! :nope:


----------



## helz81

Congrats to Flora!

Good luck to Lucilou!

Good luck Bailey- won't be long now!!

Happy 39 weeks Babylove, happy 38 weeks Aimee and happy 37 weeks to ME!! :happydance::happydance: OMG fully cooked!!!:thumbup:

No Jlo today? Ooooohhhh maybe somethings happening for her now!

Im feeling wierd today- slep quite well last night for 1st time in ages, only 1 loo trip!! And wasn't tossing n turning atall!! Got up this morning and Im buzzing, can't sit still, took kids to school then went straight into town,rushing here there and everywhere getting a few bits then went and bought some paint cos I've decided I HAVE to re decorate our kitchen :shrug: lol. So..just popped on here while I sip my RLT to catch up on births/labours..then Im cracking on with the painting. I haven't felt this awake and energetic in agggeeessss yippeeeeeeeeeeee! I've lost abit more of my plug too and the braxtons are picking up frequency so really want this house sorting by after the weekends finished then I want my baby boy!!
I collected my cot bed set from the local p.office depot this morning too and it's bloody beautiful! I got teary when I took it all out of the wrapping!! And my sure start grant has been approved-theyve sent a cheque :happydance:


----------



## jlosomerset

Helz - Thanks for thinking of me:hugs: I'm still here lurking unfortunately!!

Something really odd has happened today too, my bump seems to have shrunk dramatically overnite, any ideas??
2 mums at school both came up and asked when I had had him its shrunk that much!!
Not much movement today so keeping an eye on it, doing the hot drink/ cold drink thing at the mo and if nothing will ring mau.

Happy milestones my lovelies and free flowing labour dust to all:hugs:


----------



## Kte

Hope everthing is ok *JLO* and its just your LO getting prepared :hugs:

More arrivals, I have posted the news and links in the other October arrivals thread (is it me or is it getting confusing / hectic in here?!?) :lol:Bumpkins October babies

We have *21 girls & 16 boys, so far* ~ 07/10/2009 13:04


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ My bump keeps shrinking too, mw said it depends on where/how babe is laid, as babe is very low, I'm measuring 35 weeks, when babe is back to back my bump is half the size it is when babe has it's bum out... Hope that helps... My movement has reduced too, found if I have a warm drink and a cold yoghurt; movement picks up... Or when I start cooking tea... It's a battle to see if I've to run to up chuck or I manage to get my tea before I feel sick... Joys of pregnancy... Hope this helps with ypur bump concerns...

Maffie ~ My thoughts are with you and I'm glad you're back at home for now, you're bound to be more relaxed...

Thanks girls for the reassurance that I'm not being horrid... I've still got far too much energy, I'm now bored... Hehehe housework all done, dog clipped, tea's done and even tried to clean out the filters in the hoover; only manged to get 1 out? Can't get my hand in to twist the other one... Guess that's a blokes job... My kitchen and I both looked absolutely covered in dust by the time I managed to get the 1 filter out, after chewing on with the other I had the entire kitchen to do all over again!

I've 1 load of washing to iron and that's in the dryer (That's so unheard of I think I'm having palpatations over it, normally I have 2 over flowing baskets) Mum just laughed at me when I called to tell her I was bored! LOL...

I was up from 6/7 ish yesteday until 11pm, and no nap either? Feeling the same today??? Just seems so wrong after being so shattered and hopeless for what feels like forever?!

Hope all goes well for those of you in labour! Hopefully, not too bad xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Must say OH wasnt happy O was home, he over worries. Although last night I regretted being home as we had a flipping power cut.


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

*Maffie* ~ That it just typical! I hope tonight is much better for you and your OH relaxes a bit more for you so you can too :hugs:

LO is trying to lodge in all sorts of places but its usually under my ribs! *points at bump* 'wrong way you, you have to go down!' :rofl:

It's quiet here this afternoon now, the VC is briefing all staff but I am skiving (well, skiving by working in the office) becasue, frankly, I don't really need an update on how the University is doing until next year! Only 2 days and 2 hrs left until I finish :happydance: OH is taking and collecting me on Friday as it's his day off, we will bring some cakes and drinks in to the office for a mini celebration, should be a nice finish to it for a while. Although most people won't even realise as my bosses haven't even told people Friday is my last day!! :dohh:


**21 girls & 17 boys, so far* ~ 07/10/2009 15:55*
Bana has posted pictures of her little baby boy Tristan, here is her link, the pics are on the front page I in early labour ~ update with Pics

Congrat's Bana! :flower:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

congrats to all the new babies & mummies!

Im feeling very emotional lately,feel like iv fell in love with OH all over again :cloud9: , no idea why i feel like this :haha: . But hes been amazing, helping me so much, i havent had to move off sofa :blush:. I really wish he would hurry up and propose, its not fair :cry: even my mum asked him when hes going to make an honest women of me lol. I think he feels all loved up again aswell, yesterday was such a rubbish day and he lost his temper and was just fed up and he kept saying sorry which he never does :nope: .


anyway how are we all? were all off for a chinese tonight lol im starving! Iv noticed if i do to much, im major paying for it the next day :cry: but done nothing today should be okay!

Im really really hoping dexter doesnt grow up too quickly, im hating it every day goes by hes getting older! where as with my daughter i was wishing the time away :shrug: ,he put 4oz in 5days! im abit worried im over feeding him :shrug: he has 3ish oz every 2-3hours ?


----------



## sam76

please can i be updated on the births
2nd oct 09 - 02.45AM weight 6 pound 8 oz 3/4 - GEORGE JAMES

Thankyou


----------



## harmonybunny

Congrats Neon and Jo:happydance:

Taylorsmummy: Dexter is gorgeous! You must be sooooo proud:hugs:

Hope everyone had a fab weekend :) !


----------



## harmonybunny

I should really stop posting before i read All of the goss if i've been gone a few days:blush: So i shall make some ammendments to my last post lol.

A big congrats to all new mummies and babies:happydance: It really has been all go this past weekend, i blame the full moon! My LO was absolutley hyper Sat and Sun, constantly kicking out all over the place. Lady Luna has a lot to answer for.
Also, big :hugs: to everyone who's under the weather atm. Sending you all well wishes.
Oh, and after looking at the pics of all the new Oct arrivals i can safely say that we're a great looking bunch! The little ones are absolutely gorgeous:cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

well thats it i am officially booked in for my c-section :) had my pre-op this afternoon and all went well... I am measuring 38cm so a week behind so i'm assuming that means Sienna isnt a big baby! but maybe she is all hunched up and hiding it well just to trick us.. I have got to be at the hospital for 7am Friday and i am 2nd on the list so Sienna should be born around 10.30-11 am :cloud9: I am so excited but bloody nervous too .. Off to Asda in a bit to get all my magazines and a book, then tomorrow i will be catching up on the last of the housework and odd's and sod's.... Arrrggghhh it's come round so fast! i cant believe tomorrrow is my last full day of being pregnant.. i am gonna miss my bump but i so cant wait to meet my baby now...

Sorry i am rambling now but reality has well and truly hit!

Will catch up when i get back from Asda xxx :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ Have a wonderful time tonight, sounds wonderful... Hehehe don't rush OH just enjoy the pampering... Bet you're both gotty at the moment due to feeding etc every 3 hours, sounds like Dexter's doing really well with his munching... Hope you're healing well...

Maffie ~ Sorry to hear about the power cut, certainly a sods law one that... I hope you're OH is able to relax a little, if not enjoy letting him fanny about after you and over you... LOL Might not happen much once LO's here...

Baby.love ~ Glad your pre-op went well, bet that's a big load off your mind... Whoo Hoo roll on Friday...

Sam76 ~ Congratulations!?!?

HarmonyBunny ~ It's so hard to keep track sometimes as so much happens so fast on here in a day... LOL can spend some time reading all the posts, I normally read through and then find I've forgotten what I was going to say... LOL

Right I'm off to check on tea... Catch you all later


----------



## Kte

eswift said:


> *HarmonyBunny ~ It's so hard to keep track sometimes as so much happens so fast on here in a day... LOL can spend some time reading all the posts, I normally read through and then find I've forgotten what I was going to say... LOL*

Lol tell me about it! I have been keeping track on here all day, trying to spot these new arrivals! It's like a full time job! I still forget what to say as well when catching up on here. I have to write notes sometimes too and still feel bad if I miss someone off. Sometimes I write my post and lots more have appeared inbetween! Nice and healthy us all chatting away tho :D!!

Enjoy the Chinese *TaylorsMummy* and all the lovely attention you are getting from your OH x

Just sorted a load of dry baby clothes that I had washed, some stuff needs ironing but think I will leave that until the weekend. I am so tired tonight, OH and I are off to the land of nod now! 

Night all :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening girls
Well my lo has gone from been a not very active baby earlier to hyperactive baby tonite, typical:dohh:
I had a call earlier from docs re. my wee sample (sorry tmi) that midwife sent off last week, they said I have an infection, but i dont have any symptoms, so had to do another sample to be sent off, but I feel fine in the department so doc thinks it as a contaminated sample, not the first time its happened!!.
As I was there the doctor had a feel of my belly and I am fully engaged:happydance: she could only feel 1/5 of babies head, since then every movement he makes makes me feel like waters will break:blush:
Midwife is coming between 9 and 11 in the morning to do another sweep, he was 4/5 palpable last week when she checked so we have made progress:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Evening :)

Ive just read through everyones post and now forgotten what i want to say :dohh: you all chat so much, only been gone few hours! 

Jlo - Yey for being fully engaged! Good luck with the sweep tomorrow, hope something happens for you soon!

Baby.love - Glad everything went well today, i cant believe Sienna is going to be here in 2 days!! :happydance: Its come around so fast hasnt it :shock:

Taylorsmummy - Sounds like Dexter is doing well. Enjoy your Chinese tonight, ill be having one soon aswel! lol

Sorry girls thats about as much as my brain will remember at the moment :blush: Sorry to anyone ive missed big :hugs:

Not much happening here, lots of hiccups and movement which really hurts low down in my bump! Other than that he seems pretty happy in there for now!

Off to watch a film now and decide what i want from chinese mmm :D

xx


----------



## daopdesign

anyone else getting induced on Monday???? x


----------



## katstrz

Hey, feel like I am gatecrashing a bit here as I have just joined but due on Friday Oct 9th and interested in how all Oct mums are doing. Its my 1st baby and no signs of him/her turning up early yet which Im fine about, but so excited to meet!
Anyone for the Cardiff area due around the same time? Im planning on trying to get out and about as much as possible afterwards (walking, sign, swim etc, baby behaviour permitting!) and it would be good to know some mums localy who are planning to do the same.
xx


----------



## lucilou

Hi all... sorry not read all the posts for today, just updating on my phone from hospital to say the c-section went without a hitch and our wee Hamish arrived at 12.38 today weighing 6lbs 5oz. Will post more details when I get home, probably at the weekend.

Hope everyone else gets on ok this week! Xx


----------



## lucilou

Hi all... sorry not read all the posts for today, just updating on my phone from hospital to say the c-section went without a hitch and our wee Hamish arrived at 12.38 today weighing 6lbs 5oz. Will post more details when I get home, probably at the weekend.

Hope everyone else gets on ok this week! Xx


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Lucilou!! I'm so glad that everything went well for you. Welcome to the world, Hamish!! :)


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Lucilou!! :D

Welcome katstrz, Not long to go til due date, its all so exciting isnt it! hope something happens for you soon! :)

xx


----------



## pip holder

:happydance: Congratulations Lucilou and welcome to Hamish - piccys asap please :cloud9:

Eala and Jo - what beautiful babies, thanks for sharing :cloud9:

Leah, glad pre op went ok, was going to ask you to find out about the order of the list as I've got my pre op on wed and didn't know if we got to find out a time or not, can't believe she'll be here in time for friday's loose women eh :haha: :haha:

Aimee Lou, I've been EXACTLY the blinkin same with false labour pains - talk about keeping our OH's on their toes though!

Linda, sorry you're still gong through the leakyness chick :growlmad:

JLo, good luck with midwife again hon :hugs:

Maffie, I'm meant to be back in with my BP too but feel like it gets even higher iwhen I have to stay on a noisy ward and can't sleep so begged to be discharged as well - go us :happydance:

Welcome to any newbies, hope haven't missed anyone with news, :cloud9: to anyone hitting milestones 
:hugs: to us all, have a good sleep bumpkins :hugs::kiss:


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats lucilou! 
Babylove, glad to hear things went well..good luck Friday!
Lindak...sorry you are still dealing with this-here's hoping it will let up of LO will come very soon!
Jlo...girl...seriously, I am hoping this sweep will do it for you:D 
eswift...I am with you...I end up forgetting everything I read by the time I get to post! So if I left any new mommies out that I have not said congrats to yet, then congrats! It wasn't intentional, but these little babies are popping out left and right!!!
So much fun here in the Bumpkin patch:rofl:


----------



## cloud9mummy

florabean - woohoo congratulations on the birth! and lucilou too! i hope you're recovering well after the operation x

jo_79 - sam is just absolutely adorable!

baby.love - oooh not long to wait til your little girl is here!

eswift - i'm glad things are getting sorted with your hubby's work

maffie - im glad they're letting you stay at home again tonight x wow we could possibly end up giving birth on the same day!!

good luck bailey!!

i think i managed to overdo things today as when i sat down to watch a bit of TV at 5pm i started to come over funny and OH ended up helped me upstairs for a lie down. he reckons it's cos i'm not used to doing more than half an hours work a day and today i was doing housework and shopping nearly all day from 8.15am to 5pm lol


----------



## Kte

Morning all No.1,

Well, OH has just gone to work so I made the mistake of taking a 'quick peek' lol! :haha:

*Jlo* - Good luck with the sweep tomorrow, hope something happens for you soon! :flower:

*Baby.love* - Glad everything went well today, it exciting that Sienna will be here in less 2 days! :flower: Hope you get a good relax in today and enjoy the last day of being preganant before it's her time to arrive :hugs:

*Katstrz* ~ :wave: hello and welcome! Its alswasy nice to have new bumpkins! Hopefully not too long for you before your LO arrives :D

*lucilou* ~ Fantastic! Congratualtions! :happydance: Hope you heal quickly :hugs: Ooo I noticed you suspected tam blue and were spot on!! 

*JLO* ~ Good luck again with the MW and sweep, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

*cloud9mummy* ~ hope your feelig better after yesterday / last night :flower:

Okies, I am off back to bed! Night all!


----------



## Anababe

Morning :wave:

xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :hugs:

OMG :shock: 1 more sleep to go! Feeling really sick with nerves but mega excited too.. This time tomorrow i will be in hospital waiting to see the surgeon.. 

So here's to my last day of pregnancy.. I am gonna make the most of it as i am gonna miss my bump :cry: 

Congrats to the newest bunch of bumpkin mummies :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well getting ready for another hospital trip. It's such a daily thing :lol: Another GTT test today as my sugars were well over 8 when I was in hospital and that was with no food. Cant believe doc said they might need to induce next week :wacko: Keeping fingers crossed for blood results today and hoping BP has dropped and protein and ketones have gone.

This last week seems to of flown with all these appointments!

Lucilou congrats on Hamish, cant wait to see pictures.

baby.love enjoy your last full pregnancy day :flower:

Right time to get my shoes on (it's always an effort)


----------



## eswift

Morning all...

Maffie ~ I hope it's all good news today, fingers crossed for you...

Baby.love ~ 1 more sleep!?!? Wow... It's beginning to feel like Christmas is coming early...

Lucilou ~ Congatulations on Hamish!?! Hope you heal fast... 

JLo ~ Good luck with your sweep!! Hope it starts things this time...

Anababe ~ How you feeling this morning? The last 2 days have been so busy... LOL I've had so much energy, it rather embarrassing considering how little I've had until now...

DS came home from school and told me we should stay as we are as he's liking me being at home... So Mum should stay pregnant and look after the 2 men in the house as he's not having to do the dishes now... LOL guess he doesn't see the hoovering or laundry as housework...

We went looking at halloween outfits last night too, went to tesco's then into peacocks; DS said "Oh, look at them masks!" I looked to where he was pointing, no masks just slippers; I said "They're not masks." To which he replied "No, look they're here..." I turn around and the little sods pointing straight at my face in the mirror!?!? He ended up in fits of laughter... I'm just not fast enough at the moment!

Looks like I'm in for some stick as he gets older... Hope this brain thing improves, LOL if not I'm gonna be the butt of his jokes for a long time yet...


----------



## Anababe

Eswift - Im ok thanks :) ive had alot more energy these last couple days! Bless your DS, so cheeky hehe 

Baby.love - Wow 1 more sleep, how scary and exciting!! Hope you enjoy your last day of pregnancy :D

Maffie - Hope everything is ok at the hospital today :hugs:

Me and DS have only just got up! Lazy morning hehe i have to be ready in half hour though to go home (im at my dads) as midwife coming at 10! Looking forward to seeing if baby is engaged anymore and got to have my bloods done again to check iron levels.. hoping they have gone over 10.5 this time!! 

Need get my house in order this weekend, if i went into labour now im completely unprepared for my home birth :dohh: not even packed a 'just incase' hospital bag yet! Always on last minute :rofl: 

Only 10 days to go til due date :happydance:

Hope your all ok!

xxx


----------



## Kte

Mornign all (no2!)

*Anababe* ~ hope the MW appoinment goes well today :D

*Maffie* ~ fingers crossed for today :flower:

2nd to last day at work today :happydance: Still a few bits and bobs outstanding . . . so long as I don't get any more :lol: I will be trying to not take on as much as possible now, feel kind of bad about it but there is no point me starting work now and passing it on half way through as it will most likely just complicate things more. To be honest, from the stuff I have heard this morning I just can't get away from this place!!! One of my bosses just slandered my office colleague even though they have done nothing wrong, its only becasue the boss and another employee haven't got their backsides into gear, the boss wispered it but I sooooo wish I had stood up and said something, they down right lied and that has wound me up no end! :growlmad:

I woke up last night and my bump was so tight and hard, LO was again sqwished at the top. I think my muscles are getting some practice in :shrug:

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## lindak

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Maffie- Good luck today x

Lucilou - congrats , looking forward to seeing photos

baby.love - im so jelous ... Good luck tommorrow and have a lovely day today seens as its your last day being pregnant x

Anababe- good luck at app x and congrats on 10 more days

Only 15 more days for me .. yey... Again I am still leaking but its obviously not the waters because nothing has happened ! I am waking every night now with the same really intense ache in my lower back. It is so sore. Dont know what it is. I really wish lo would make an appearance now I am so fed up with it and getting really impatient. I know Im gonna go over and its driving me nuts. My oh keeps saying " Linda prepare yourself for going over " But I really want him to come now :cry: 

Had a lovely sleep last night , went to bed at 8 and woke at 8.30 this morning ol.. Lazy bones there was about 8 toilet visits inbetween but thats routine now..... Working from home today till 1 so not that bad. Hope you all have a lovely day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

:cry:my bubba is a week old:cry:


me 6days post birth to a 9lb5oz baby, not too bad i dont think... obv im plus size anyway lol
 



Attached Files:







P1030363.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning:flower:

I had a fantastic nights sleep, 11 till 7.30 and was only up twice, 1 toilet visit and 1 with cramp:happydance: Feel so much better for it.

Having real trouble walking now he is so low, everything is taking me an age and the boys are taking full advantage of the situation:winkwink:

Baby.love I can't believe our founder member is having her babba tomorrow, where has the time gone!!!

Eswift, you DS sounds like a right character, that did make me chuckle, tell me more - a fit of the giggles might make the old bag of waters go:haha:

Hope everyone else is doing good, off to catch up on everything now before midwife arrives.

:hugs: x


----------



## eswift

I must be truely nesting, I've now paired all the odd socks! Fixed OH spare work trousers and washed all of DS's bedding; will do ours at the weekend...

I'm not sure but I think I may drag OH into town tomorrow after work, he's not doing Saturday (after 12midnight Friday is offically Saturday!) He's handed his notice in for Friday finish which is after work tonight!?! LOL Guess being shafted can work both ways! Plus after tonight he's done over his contracted hours, and over time isn't compulsary... Hehehe guess the worm turned...

Well if I take him to town tomorrow after work we don't have to go on Saturday when it's busy... I only want to go to either the big boots store or mothercare... LOL forgot to get nappy pins and plastic pants... It's bugged me all day yesterday, I knew there was something I forgot...


----------



## bonfloss

Congrats to all the new mummies and good luck to everyone who is about to go in.

Our little darling is 2 weeks old today, can't believe it. She was a wee scamp last night though. I am beginning to resemble a walking zombie :) 

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon everyone! 

Congratulations to lucilou and welcome little Hamish (brilliant name!!) :flower:

Good Luck tomorrow baby.love! Can't believe that your day is nearly here! :thumbup:

Had a pretty uneventful night - thank god! I slept through til 10.30 this morning which is great considering I didn't have a nap yesterday and was up from 5am-10pm! On the plus side I managed to get ALL of the jobs done! There's only 2 things left for hubby to do....vacuum upstairs (I can't get the sebo upstairs anymore! :dohh:) and mop the kitchen floor which I will probably do this afternoon. Then that's it! We folded and put away all the clean clothes for bubs last night (took flippin' ages!) and the changing mat arrived today! We're officially ready! :happydance:

had a bit of a money scare today....something that I thought I had concelled came out. I think it bounced which isn't great as we'll get a charge but as we have no money until next Thursday we need to keep hold of every penny. Sent hubby on a rescue mission for the rest of the bank balance! lol

Hubby has said that I'm officially going to be a good Mummy as for the first time ever, my Yorkshire Pudding worked!!!!!! Apparently that's the key criteria to being a good mummy! :blush:

Anyhoo, I'm off for a proper catch up then I'm going to get my sewing out.....been trying to get it finished for 6 weeks so now that should keep me occupied until the birth lol. Hubby's boss keeps asking if I'm ok....very sweet of him but I know it's just because he can't cover the shifts if bubs were to make an early appearance! Hubby has also taken to texting/calling people at obscure times of day to see how they react.....cruel sod!


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> Hubby has also taken to texting/calling people at obscure times of day to see how they react.....cruel sod!

 :rofl: Ha ha that cheered me up!


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls! Well there is no way I can catch up with everything as you lovely ladies have done over 70 pages since I was last on! Congrats to all those who have had their babies. Going to go check out the October Babies thread in a sec. Quick update on me....had yet another false alarm on Saturday where I had 3 hours of contractions between 5 and 8 minutes apart...went to bed to try to get some sleep as it was 11pm by this point...and surprise surprise it all pretty much stopped. Baby is 2/5 engaged so hoping it won't be too much longer til he decides to make his appearance. Everything is all ready for him and I was majorly nesting yesterday. OH laughed at me when he came home cos I told him off for getting sock fluff on the carpet lol. Have completely decluttered the house, washed all the towels and bedding, hoovered, cleaned the kitchen and bathrooms, cooked and frozen several meals. Feeling a bit odd today. Bit sicky and shaky and spaced out. Got tummy ache like I need to go to the loo but nothing happening.


----------



## harmonybunny

Good afternoon everyone!

Maffie: Good luck with the bloods and such today. My fingers are crossed for you:flower:

Lucilou: Congrtulations!!!!!:happydance:

Baby.love: Wow, you must be soooo excited:happydance:

A big congrats to everyone reaching milestones today and a big hello to all newbies :wave:

Well, i've had such an awful night and morning. The spd is getting ridiculously sore. I've been awake since 3am in agony and i'm now really struggling to walk without the pain. The pressure on my pelvis is unbelievable and i've now got shoting pains that go right down my bum and hips and mike my feet go dead. It's horrible. I've had physio and i do the exercises but they're not working tbh. I'm not sure what to do to relieve the pain. There's no point in trying to get another physio appt because the LO will prob be here before i get seen and if i contact my midwife her response will be, call the physio! Do you think that the pain has anything to do with the LO's head engaging? The reason i'm asking this is because at my appt on Tues the midwife said that his head wasn't engaged yet but he was in the right position. The increased pressure only came about yest so i'm wondering if the wee one is trying to get his head in there and that's what's making the spd worse? Any advice would be grand because it's driving me crazy. I feel awful moaning because i don't want people thinking, gosh if she can't deal with this pain how will she ever survive labour!


----------



## helz81

Congratulations Lucilou on little Hamish :happydance:
Taylorsmummy, your looking fabulous darling!!

Once again,had a fantastic nights sleep..just 1 loo trip at 3am, Im not knocking it but it's abit wierd why all of a sudden I went from 3 or 4 wees in the night to just 1 :shrug:
So, feeling energetic again today (she says,sat on sofa with laptop plonked on bump lol)
Got more painting to get done today and 2 bathrooms to clean-going to do that in a min.
Don't appear to have lost anymore plug today so far which is strange as me and OH had abit of :sex: last night which I thought might have disturbed something abit more but nope,nothing. Had a really long braxton hicks contraction straight afterwards though-god that hurt!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Helz - funny you should say about the lack of loo trips. I've only ever been a 1-a-night kind of gal but last 2 nights I've not needed at all. Full 8-9 hours! Very odd as I thought that as baby dropped you'd need more not less. 

Also, about the post :sex: BH's....god they hurt don't they! lol 
I also thought that it might have distrubed something last night but nothing. Did get a lot of discharge though afterwards (sorry if this is TMI) which we thought was waters there was so much.....it also shot out as opposed to trickled and hit hubby's leg which freaked him out a bit, but nothing since and baby is still rocking and rolling! lol 

Does anyone else think this bit is almost as bad at the wait to get to 12 weeks....you have no idea what's going on, every twinge and leak gets analysed to death and you're constantly on tenterhooks with a mix of excitement and apprehension! Hubby says that why, if all three of us incluidng bubs are in agreement that it's time to be born, why can't you will it into happening! lol


----------



## harmonybunny

Helz and Aimee-lou: So jealous of your amazing sleeps lol. I'm up god knows how many times these nights on the loo dash and i have the added enjoyment of the old pelvis flaring up at the same time. Ever feel like a derelict building much :dohh:

Can i ask a wee question? Sorry if it's too personal and please don't feel obliged to answer but i was just wondering when you started to lose your plug? It seems like i'm way behind everyone and i'm 38 weeks tomorrow. I'm getting period pain, pelvic pain, braxton hicks but the wee one hasn't engaged yet and my plug is still very much intact. Everyone is totally convinced that i'm gonna be quite a bit over due before the LO arrives which annoys me. Surely that's just opinions and nothing definitive but it does stress me slighltly because everything has been pretty much text book (timing wise) so far.


----------



## eswift

HarmonyBunny ~ I spoke to my mw this week about pain and pressure in my pelvis and bits, and the inability walk anywhere nor bend. She did say that babe engaging and staying engaged can be and cause some intense pain and discomfort... I don't think you're being a wimp at all... My labour last time was less painful than the walking about issue I've had recently...

Littlekitten ~ Glad you're back with us! Missed you... Super to hear that LO although has given you a few scares is still staying put... Funny tale about OH getting sock fluff on the carpet... I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who's gone a little bit "doo-lally" where the house is concerned... 

Aimee-Lou ~ I'm finding this bit is horrid! I feel as though I'm on egg shells all the time, every ache and pain, is Ooooo that hurt... Is this it? I guess as OH is still not here on a night and isn't arriving home until after lunch, then sleeping all afternoon/evening... It's all playing on my mind a little too much...

Today I got stuck on the loo, I'd gone for a wee and couldn't get up. Bump moved and each time I tried to stand up LO seemed to have sommat to say about it. I'm not sure if it was trapping my nerve or what but I couldn't lean forward to stand nor put any weight on my legs to stand. Talk about feeling pathetic... I was sat there thinking well I can't stay here until OH comes home from work... LOL talk about a numb bum... LOL Evidently I did manage to get my rather numb bum off the loo... Just had to do it rather gingerly... Not really ventured up the stairs to the loo since... Hehehe rather apprehensive about it happening again... I can just see OH in stiches if I was to shout him to help me get up...

I've got an achey back and bump today, but I've not really stopped for the past couple of day, so what do I expect? I had a ride to the thrift shop today, I managed to get 2 baby towels and a raindeer baby grow and hat; all for £4... Bargain! They had some lovely lovely fluffy baby girl winter coats, one was covered in fairies and flowers, only £3! Wonder if I'm having a girl or boy???


----------



## harmonybunny

Thanks for the reassurance eswift. I'm really hoping that he is finally engaging and i'm so glad that i'm not just being a total wuss lol! 

I did have to laugh at your poor numb bum though:dohh: What a nightmare. Usually its my legs that go when i've been sitting on the loo and i panic that if i try to stand up on dead legs it's just an embarrassing accident waiting to happen lol! Well done on the bargains though! Reindeer baby grow sounds adorable:cloud9: Mum bought us a couple of snow suits the other day, one is brown with bear ears and the other is fluffy and white. I really want one for myself :)


----------



## aimee-lou

harmonybunny - I'm the same.....I think that my plug is pretty much still there (unless I've missed it :wacko:).....everything else is happening though, and you can get to labour with everything intact so it's not a sign that you'll go over at all.


----------



## MrsO29

Just had my 38 week m/w appointment and all is well.

I am now 3/5 palp, at long last as I was sick of seeing 'free'!!
Also my bump has gone from being 1 week ahead to 4 weeks behind!!!
This is good apparently as it means thats how much he has dropped.
It also explains the period pains and mucus/plug like discharge.

I originally had my Consultant appointment for when I was 41 weeks, but she has brought it forward to Monday so I can have a chat about all the things that went wrong in the birth with my dd in case I need special treatment this time.
I was supposed to have this chat at 33 weeks, but it was a stand-in Consultant who was running an hour late that day, so I was pretty much pushed out the door and forgot to bring it up.

I am really getting fed-up now and cannot wait to meet my baby boy.
I am 38+2 today and had my dd at 38+3 so I have my FX'd I go early again!

Congrats to all who have had their beautiful babies.
Good luck for tomorrow Baby Love, I wish it was me!!
And for all of you who are fed-up, in pain and just impatient, I totally sympathise :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

Aimee-lou: Thnks for that. I think it's just first time nerves tbh. I keep thinking ohno, this person and that person is at this stage and i'm due before them, what's wrong with me?! I guess it's just the whole everyone is different thing. My mum was telling me that she never lost her plug until she went into labour with both me and my bro and she also had to have her waters broken. I just really think that panic is setting in because D-Day is coming :) !


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

*harmonybunny*,


> I keep thinking ohno, this person and that person is at this stage and i'm due before them, what's wrong with me?! I guess it's just the whole everyone is different thing

I am a few days behind you and feel exactly the same! It feels like more should be happening but like you say, everyone is different :hugs: We will get there!!

~ ~ ~ ~
I posted this on the other October thread but thought I'd pop it here too 

*Janey09*'s birth story, she had a little boy, Alfie on 3rd October, here is her link *Baby Alfie born 37wks 4days*


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well another day at hospital is over, had GTT but finger prick looked promising, it's down from the high 8's to the high 5's They were just about to let me leave when they checked my BP and it had shot up again, so meant more bloods and ctg and BP profile. It finally settled and I have to call back to see if bloods ok. If they are I can stay home for weekend if not I have to go back in tomorrow.

On a plus note I have managed to keep a small sandwich down which is the first meal in a week that I haven't brought back up.


----------



## helz81

Harmony- please don't worry, we are all so different. Just because someone has lost their plug or babies head has engaged ect..doesn't mean they will go into labour before you! It is absolutley completely possible to go into labour without losing plug, without any engagement happening AND without waters breaking (mine had to be manually broken last time just before pushing stage!) I know it;s easier said than done as Its a very anxious time, I'm the same, want to meet my baby NOW so desperatley but try relax about things not happening xxx


----------



## sam76

Hello All, huge congrats to all new mums, me & George are settling well at home, tired but well worth it, also i have change the pic for you to have a look at xx
Take care


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ That's excellent news on the sandwich front!?!? Woo Hoo... Hopefully that means you'll start feeling better... I've still got my fingers crossed for you re the bloods and stuff... I do hope you can stay at home for the weekend... There's nothing worse than being in hospital over the weekend...

Kte, Harmonybunny and Aimee-Lou ~ You are all so right, we're all so close now, it can be a case of any time for any of us. My waters were broken last time, when I wanted to push, I didn't have any of the discharge and gloop I've had this time. I had a very small show early doors last time and no pain until DS was on his way out... He had & still has a big head; but at least his body now looks like it fits... LOL

Sam ~ He looks so peaceful... bless him...

I've still got back ache, I'm gonna see if a warm bath will ease the aches... Always hopeful... Anyway, I hope you all have a lovely evening and (hopefully) a fantastic sleep...


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm well it would appear I am in early labour. According to midwife anyway lol. Went to the loo at 2.30pm and lost lots of pink jelly mucous which was a bit of a surprise as I'd been told I had lost my plug at 29 weeks (although apparantly it can regrow if you lose it that early). Have had bad lower back pain since then and have been having my clear out. Feel sick and just not quite right. Phoned the midwife who says she is almost 100% sure I am in early labour and we could see this baby in the next 24-48 hours. Not convinced as I'm not really contracting but we will see.


----------



## djgirl1976

Maffie....glad you finally got some food in you, little lady! Bout time!
Good luck with things Babylove...we will all be waiting for our update!

I have to say I am starting to feel really odd and panicky/jittery. I am not sure why. I am trying to finish up work things that need to be done, and I guess reality is setting in that there is not much left for me to do...everyone is expecting this LO to show up in the next few days. I honestly feel almost like I am having an anxiety attack. Not sure if it is nerves, reality sinking in, some strange mental need to keep working until the baby literally crawls out, or if it could actually have anything to do with labor coming soon, but it is kind of unsettling.:(
I'm not normally high strung at all, so I just don't get it. Maybe it is because I am getting freaked out about being a mommy? I just don't know. Anyway, I think maybe I will go lay down and try to rest, or I will have to find something to do to distract me. Either way, if it keeps up, I may have to phone the Dr. and see about getting my BP checked, etc. I assume it is mental, but who knows?:shrug:


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Do you think the gym balls are really worth it?? I saw some in Asda tonight and have been undedcided for ages if I should get one or not. I can't decide if its worth me getting one now or not, its only just under £5 so it's not too much but I don't know if I have left it too late?? :shrug:

I thought today its just typical? I know LO can't be long now as my face has broken out, spots all over. I just know that means the camera needs to be at the ready! :rofl: I suffered with spots / blemishes before I was pregnant and LO kindly cleared them up for me but they are suddenly back with avengence. Hope they bugger off still once LO is here as I was enjoying not having them!! :dohh:

*Maffie*~ hope you get to stay home this weekend, glad you could manage to eat 
a little :flower:

*Littelkitten* :wave: Hello, nice to see you back :D It must be frustrating / confusing with all these false alarms to know if you are actually in early labour or not :hugs: Lets hope if it is your not hanging about too much :flower:

*Sam76* ~ cute pic of George, glad your settling in at home and doing well :flower:

*Eswift* ~ Hope the bath helps your aches. :hugs:

*Baby.Love* ~ Good luck (again) for tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

thank you so much to you all for the well wishes it means alot to me.... I am off in a min to have a bath and get prepared for the morning as we have to leave here at 6.20 to drop our son to his nans.. I am unsure if i will get online in the morning although i shall try :) If i dont i just want to say now.. Thank you all for the support over the last 9 months it has meant alot to me and i appreciate all the advice/comments and hugs you have all provided... So from tomorrow it's onto the next stage of the journey and i look forward to sharing it with you all....

I will get my OH to pop on here at some point tomorrow with all the details.. and i will hopefully be home sunday ... Good luck to all those who get induced or go into labour whilst i am gone... xxx

My love to you all xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good luck tomorrow baby.love! I think we all owe you big hugs anyway for starting the bumpkins in the first place! I will be on the look out for news of little Sienna! :flower:

Not a lot going on tonight.....feel exceedingly normal lol!


----------



## Bingers

Kte - funny but I just said same to my husband re spots as not had any during pregnancy until last few days! Fingers crossed something will happen soon as my due date is Sunday although I am trying to gear myself up for a longer wait.

Good luck tomorrow Babylove and hugs to all those who need them x


----------



## harmonybunny

Thanks for the reassurances folks, i'm never ever usually this much of a worrier tbh, i'm sure it's hormonal :) . For now i'm just glad that he's staying put, give me at least a week or two to catch up on some sleep lol! 

Oooh, baby.love good luck for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## keerthy

Babylove ~ Good Luck tomorrow!!!!! waiting to see her....... :hugs: 

Hello everyone, today got a sudden bust of energy.... cleaned ma kitchen, hoovered the whole house.... walk for 1 hour.....

Still no progress!!!! :nope: except some back pain..... and twinges..... and some pain in lower part of bump! 

Hopefully its the start of something!!!!!!!! 
So hows everyone doing today....? 

Congrats to all new mums and good luck to all those in labour.... 

Cheers


----------



## Anababe

Aww baby.love good luck tomorrow. Hope everything goes well. Cant wait to see pics of Sienna :hugs:

Kte - I dont think its too late for you with a gym ball, with my DS i started using mine around 37-38 weeks and i dont know how i managed without it, when i went into slow labour at 39 weeks it really helped and got him into a nice position. I still think it was because of the ball i had such a quick delivery. Ive been meaning to get one for weeks now and keep forgetting, i think its a bit late for me tbh.. knowing my luck ill buy one this week then go into labour the same night :dohh: hmm actually maybe thats a good idea!! :rofl:

Littlekitten - Nice to see you here, hope something happens for you soon :hugs: dont forget to txt me when something starts! x

Eswift - Hope the back ache has eased off a little :hugs:

Everything was fine with MW today, she said baby is well down and fixed.. so not sure how engaged that is :shrug: but im assuming hes pretty well in there! lol

Get blood results back tomorrow. Hoping they are up enough for my home birth! 

Ive been losing my plug for 2 days now and im shocked at how much there seems to be! :blush: lol (sorry tmi) hope it means im nearly there though! :thumbup:

Other than that all seems well, got some lovely strong braxton hicks and backache going on at the moment so off to have a nice bath and bed i think!

Night :kiss:

xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

good luck everyone! =]

Im off xmas shopping tomorrow and i can not wait! thats all im doing this weekend lol =] sooooOOo excited i feel like a big kid!


----------



## pip holder

Leah, very best of luck for tomorrow chick :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Kaites

Hey Ladies!

Just thought I'd pop in quickly to say I had my baby :happydance: Emma Eileen was born Oct 6th at 8:11am, 8lbs 13ozs. Best part is that her pleural effusion had cleared up totally on the chest x-ray that they did 1hr after birth so not only did she not have to go to the NICU, but she got to come home with me today :yipee: I'll have to post some pics and maybe a birth story once we're settled again. 

Just wanted to pop in, say hello and see who else had bumpkins this week- congrats to the other new mums! :)

Good luck tomorrow baby.love!

:hugs: and labour dust to those that need them :winkwink:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies...

Well i am showered and dressed all ready to meet my little Sienna :)

I will get updates to you through my txt buddies. I have a few so there shouldnt be a problem and then tonight my OH will update with the weight etc (although i will pop it on my FB so keep ya beady eyes out for it lol)

Good luck to those who have their babies whilst i am gone... 

Massive hugs and loads of love to you all xxxxx Bye for now xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck Leah!! :flower:

Congratulations Kaites! How fab that she's home safe and sound! :happydance:

Well, I've officially given up worrying about when I'll give birth. I've run out of 'nesting' to do....just a couple of loads of our washing to do, all the pots are done, double mopped the floors last night. I will probably just spend today in front of the telly! lol Come to the conclusion that if I keep on worrying I will still be here in a month's time talking about my induction date! lol

Hubby finishes work tomorrow and tbh I really cannot wait! He's so excited. We're off to the car boot as shoppers at the weekend hopefully (although money is tight!) to try to get a few bits and pieces and get us out of the house. I'm so relaxed it's silly! 

Anyhoo...I'm up really early as my hips were aching like crazy so I had to get up. Not sure what to do with myself really lol. 

Have a good day ladies! xx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, good luck today baby.love cant wait to see pictures!!!

Aimee I have achey hips too. Keeps waking me up

I have realised now i'm feeling a little better my pram is late!!! Was meant to be here
by now, so need to phone them :wacko:

I'm tolerating a little more food since sproglet stopped being back to back, he keeps crushing different organs inside me. Doctor said it didnt help as i'm short bodied so he's run out of room.

Taking some new pills which are anti sickness and also empty the stomach faster. They seem to be doing the trick :thumbup:

I wish I could nest but doing anything will put me back in hospital so i'm learning to leave everything and rest. (i'm hopeless at resting)


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ Better to watch and wait than to end up back in the hospital again... The housework etc will still be there once LO is here, hopefully you'll feel up to doing small bits then... Don't worry about it, it really isn't worth it. You and babe reaching the end healthy and safely is so much more important... Anyway, I'm nagging! LOL try to rest love xxxx

Anababe ~ Glad all is looking positive for your homebirth, hope your bloods come back above 10! Mine came back at 12.3...

Katie ~ I'm so glad everything turned out really well and I so pleased for you that you were both able to come home together... That is such good news...

LittleKitten ~ Hope James doesn't keep you in early labour too long... Fingers crossed this is it this time...

Baby.love ~ I look forward to hearing that you're both doing well... Good Luck Girl...

Kte ~ Sorry to hear that your spots are back... What a bummer? Mind as you say it could be babe giving you an early warning that they're gonna be moving out soon... Wish I had a sign?! 

Keerthy ~ Wow you go girl! I'm not sure I could manage an hour walking! Nope don't think I could... Was bad enough having to go the chemist yesterday. Had to get OH to help me off the sofa and out of the bath last night...

HarmonyBunny ~ Don't think you're alone on the anxiety fustration and nerves front... Think if we're all honest enough we've al got similar doubts and concerns all mixed up with excitement and emotions... I have times when my mind starts wondering and I feel as though I'm gonna end up in floods of tears, I've no idea why? Yet other things get me so giddy (like the raindeer babygrow?) OH just keeps giving me loads of hugs and kisses, he's being very good with the emotional support at the moment... Guess it's like you say all mental (?) I'll be so glad when I can get back to being independent again, being restricted to the house and having no capability walking really is doing my head in... At least once babe's here I can still take babe in pram and dog out and about walking... (funny you don't realise how much you do of something, until you can't do it...)

Aimee-Lou ~ I think maybe you're right about just going with the flow and chilling... LOL DS was telling OH he likes me being at home, we may have to reconsider me going back to work, but finances tend to dictate somewhat; at the moment I can't afford to make a rash decision so far away from going back to work, until we see where we stand next year... OH did admitte to DS he prefers me being at home too, as the house is tidy, foods all proper meals and all the chores are done, guess they're both just hinting they like me doing the housework... LOL Even though I've been nagging at them for the jobs I struggle to do LOL

I've had a rough night, slept rather fitfully... Awake not awake, up to pee, back to bed, awake not awake, I've had back ache and hip ache all night... My bump is so solid and so far down even my under the bump knickers aren't under it! I've had paracetamols which at the moment have made no difference, I kinda feel as though I'm gonna have the worst period I've ever had... LOL I've not had any BH for about 4 days, babe's movement is still rather low and very painful... I had a shock when I saw myself in the bathroom mirror, I look as though I've had a bloody good night out and have only been in bed a couple of hours (talk about rough, maybe I should just buy a bottle of wine and start drinking that tonight, sod the paracetamols.. hey if I'm gonna feel rough and crappy without the alcohol, maybe I won't feel much different with it!?!) Ok I'm taking the micky... I've not had a drink in what feels like 2 years, what with mmc, then working all christmas and trying for babe, and being pregnant... Maybe that's why I'm fantasing about that 1st chilled glass of medium sweet wine... ahhh bliss... (I know it's gonna taste so sour, it'll not be funny...) hey the fantasy's nice though...

Enough about me and how I'm feeling, OH is taking me to town when he gets home from work which will be about lunch time... SO I've all morning to chill and get dressed... DS has already left for school... Shopping is being delivered this evening and the housework's all done... Hmmm what to do????


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

:happydance: :happydance: *LAST DAY AT WORK* :happydance: ​
It's already proving tricky and to be a headache but hey ho! (Only becasue its my last day obviously lol).

OH commented this monring that I would start to do his head in being at home already (he finished lunch time so is used to a few hours on his own before I get in (cheers!!) I also reminded him its not like I am on holday but I have so much to do, paperwork and sorting bits and bobs etc :dohh:

*Anababe* ~ thanks for the gym ball advice. Hope the blood results come back as you need them for your home birth :hugs:
*
Kaites* ~ Congratulatons on Emma, such good news that she got to come home with you so soon :flower:

*Baby.love* ~ Thinking of you and Sienna and your family today x :hugs:

*aimee.lou* ~ you can do my nesting if you like :winkwink: lol Nah, think you deserve to put your feet up!

*Maffie* ~ Good to hear that you are keeping a few more things down. Enjoy the rest time whilst you can, I am sure when you are able to be up and about when LO is here you won't have time to stop! :hugs:

Have a good day all :flower:


----------



## lindak

38wks today yeyyyyyyyy only 14 more days !! 

Baby.love - good luck today , cant wait to see photosx

kte- congrats on finishing workx

kaites congrats xx

Maffie - glad your feeling a little bit better :hugs:

Well I am little peed off , I found out by mistake the my mam and friends are having a baby shower for me tommorrow .. They dont know I know but I have put two and two together. I really wish I didnt know, and I am the worst lier ever so I have to walk into my parents house tommorrow and be all shocked lol .... I am over the moon they are having one its such a lovely thing to do , but now I wish I didnt know.... I will fill you all in on monday on how it went...

Hope you are all well and have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

:sleep: just woken up from a 2 hour 'extra sleep' nap and I feel great now! lol apart from getting woken up by my entire skeleton deciding that being in one peice is too much like hard work! lol

Maffie - leave the housework. As long as you're all healthy and happy, nothing else matters. (The only reason mine's all done is because I have 8 hours a day on my own and it's a wonder what boredom will drive you too....and I assure you it will not remain in this state! lol

Off to go and get my pad and pen in a minute to write the 'big' shopping list for Thursday...love payday. It's going to end up like a christmas shop as we need the stock up type stuff as well as all the toiletries, dog food, everything. It's my next target as I would dearly love to go or hubby will have to do it on his own....hence the list lol. :dohh:

Anyway, got a big glass of OJ, some toast and jam and Jeremy Kyle.....could get used to this! lol:happydance:

Hugs to everyone! :hugs: Can't wait to hear more from baby.love, and I hope everyone else's niggles and twinges are developing nicely......I have NOTHING! lol


----------



## special_kala

Just wanted to say I had my baby girl at 5.09am Thursday 7th Oct

She is called River Audrey :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Well still in 'early labour'. BD'd last night and this morning to try to get things moving but asides from 1 rather painful contraction this morning they seem to still be more BH than proper contractions. Am going to hoover the house in a minute and then go for a good long walk followed by a very hot curry tonight if still no movement! Back pain has returned with avengance this morning so hoping things are going to get going properly. Can't take too many days of this lol.

Kaites - congrats on getting to bring your LO home. Such good news.


----------



## eswift

Kala ~ Congratulations Girl!

LittleKitten ~ I really do hope that something happens either way... LOL

LindaK ~ What a lovely surprise! Even though you've put 2 and 2 together... I'm sure you'll enjoy the baby shower, and I don't think you'll be able to hold back the look of surprise when your friends and family are all gathered around... Plus there'll be plenty of true surprises...


----------



## keerthy

Morning Ladies, 

Kaites - Glad everything went well! :hugs: 

Eswift - managed to do all the housework yday and walk....... load of pelvic pains!!!! 

Babylove ~ Good luck honey!!!! :happydance: so excited for you!!!!! waiting to see little Ms Sienna!!!! 

Had very bad pains last night, which literally made me cry!!!! but all was fine after a massage and a sleep of 4 hours..... :shrug:

LO's still teasing me...... Just waiting for this one to get out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all those who needs them...


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning!

I'm still here:dohh:
Have a poorly DS2 at the mo, so have been up the entire night with him, he is a typical ill male and I'm not a good nurse so bad combination!!!
Off to docs with him in a bit.
Had 2nd sweep yesterday, mw changed her tune from week before and said wasnt favourable, booked me in for another one nxt wed and induction for the 20th, I so hope I dont go that long!!
I went and had accupuncture yest pm and started gettiing pains as soon as I came out and on/off all night till 5 this morning and nothing since, although have started to lose my plug:happydance:

Will catch up properly later when hopefully DS is asleep :hugs: x


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats Kala! What a lovely name too! :flower:

Littlekitten - I hope things get moving. 

jlo - sounds promising after the acupuncture - fingers crossed for you x

I'm so hungry today girls! Time for an early lunch me-thinks! Ham and cheese sarnies and a cuppa.....yummers! That's my third 'meal' of the day lol - Only been up for 4 hours! lol


----------



## Maffie

Just spoke to my mum and found out one of the family cats wh's cancer had returned they operated today but she was riddled with tumours so she's had to be put down :cry: they said they could of woken her up and put her on ain releif but she only had weeks at most left to live. I'm gutted as i'd been too unwell to go there recently.

Just awaiting pram sghop to call me back as they aren't sure its in stock :saywhat: I ordered and paid months ago!!!!


----------



## colsy

Kaites said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in quickly to say I had my baby :happydance: Emma Eileen was born Oct 6th at 8:11am, 8lbs 13ozs. Best part is that her pleural effusion had cleared up totally on the chest x-ray that they did 1hr after birth so not only did she not have to go to the NICU, but she got to come home with me today :yipee:

Big congrats, Kaites. And that's great news that Emma didn't need to go to NICU after all. Wishing you lots and lots of happiness for the days (and weeks and years, of course) to come. xx


----------



## colsy

... After having a mostly very uneventful, very low-risk pg, I saw midwife yesterday, who informed me that the baby is lying occipital posterior (back-to-back) ... which often means a long, protracted back labour with extra pain. Am now spending all the hours god sends on my hands and knees trying to get baby into an anterior position. Anybody have any experience of this and found that baby turns just in time? Ta, girls xx


----------



## Maffie

arrrrgggg pram has been mucked up but after contacting shop owner they have agreed to deliver tomorrow morning. Miscommunication problems, just so glad its sorted. Everything makes me cry last few days.

Colsy my baby keeps turning back to back, he then turns round when I lean over my birthing ball. Try not to sit back ad slouch as your body will act liker a hammock and it encourages back to back.


----------



## harmonybunny

Morning all!

Kala and Kaites: Congrats on the new arrivals:cloud9:
Littlekitten: I really hope things get a move on for you:hugs:
Maffie: Glad that you're feeling a bit better. Rest up, chica:hugs:
Baby.love: Wishing all the luck in the world for today:happydance:
Lindak: Yaaaay, congrats on reaching 38 weeks! I'm 38 weeks today too:happydance:


----------



## colsy

Maffie said:


> Colsy my baby keeps turning back to back, he then turns round when I lean over my birthing ball. Try not to sit back ad slouch as your body will act liker a hammock and it encourages back to back.

Hi Maffie, is your baby's head engaged at all? I'm 3/5 engaged, so I'm hoping I can still manage to get baby to turn, even though its head is quite low in my pelvis now.


----------



## Maffie

colsy said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Colsy my baby keeps turning back to back, he then turns round when I lean over my birthing ball. Try not to sit back ad slouch as your body will act liker a hammock and it encourages back to back.
> 
> Hi Maffie, is your baby's head engaged at all? I'm 3/5 engaged, so I'm hoping I can still manage to get baby to turn, even though its head is quite low in my pelvis now.Click to expand...

He keeps going in and out. I was 2/5 on Monday and then on Wednesday he was free again. They said it can happen a few times like that :shrug: I get massive movements when he rolls back into a bad position and his bum sticks all the way out as her rolls over.


----------



## harmonybunny

Maffie said:


> Just spoke to my mum and found out one of the family cats wh's cancer had returned they operated today but she was riddled with tumours so she's had to be put down :cry: they said they could of woken her up and put her on ain releif but she only had weeks at most left to live. I'm gutted as i'd been too unwell to go there recently.
> 
> Just awaiting pram sghop to call me back as they aren't sure its in stock :saywhat: I ordered and paid months ago!!!!

Aaw, hon that's awful. It's been a year to the day pretty much since my little dog passed away. It always feels awful when they've been part of the family for so long :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

Morning all, Been for 1st nap of the day already :happydance:

Wonder if Sienna has arrived yet? Woo hoo

Kaites and Kala - Congratulations ladies, beautiful names and Kaites what lovely news about the effusion clearing :cloud9:

JLo, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you must be sooooo p*ssed off by now lovely.

Linda - practise your 'straight face' all day today chick haha

Aimee Lou - we have to eat like this while we still can.

I've got 6 SLEEPS LEFT!!!
Can't come soon enough now, as well as vomitting, high BP, cankles, SPD, carpal tunnel, hypothyroidism and heartburn - it's been a breeze..........:shrug::blush: 

:hugs::kiss: to you all


----------



## littlekitten8

Well have been for a nice walk around the estate. Lots of back pain and 1 or 2 contractions. Lost more plug so we will see what happens. Going to go for another walk in a couple of hours if no joy lol.


----------



## helz81

Babylove might have had little Sienna by now! :happydance:

Congratulations Kaites!

Happy 38 weeks Linda and Harmony !!

:hugs: to everyone needing them xxx

Jlo and Littlekitten- hope things get going soon!

Just come back from town, got a few nightshirts with buttons on the front for breast feeding from Peacocks, so that's something else ticked off my list. Just having a sit down cos my hips are aching like crazy then I'm gonna mop kitchen floor and clean my downstairs loo, was meant to do it yesterday but ran out of time, and energy!! :dohh:

Oh, AimeeLou, I'm starving today too..just had some left over pasta from last nights tea and 2 breakaways :blush: and gonna have to get something else soon,my tummy is growling away!


----------



## aimee-lou

Still no news on facebook about baby.love and Sienna - I'm on tenterhooks! 

Finished my lunch - still hungry but trying to drink rather than eat any more! lol. 

Got to clean the fish tank now....joy of joys....had completely forgotten about the poor creatures with all the excitement and just went to feed them and couldn't see them for algae! :blush: At least we have a good filter so it doesn't take long. 

Hope we're all ok.....littlekitten8 - hope all that walking helps! :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Just got back from docs and my little man has a perforated eardrum:cry:
They have sent a swab off and have to go back nxt Friday, also the mention of gromets (sp).
Have dosed him up and he has just dropped off on the sofa, refused his own bed, so going to pull phone plug out the wall so nobody can wake him and fingers x we both can get a bit of a :sleep:


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ Your poor little Man... Hope he feels better soon... The accupuncture sounds wonderful, I could do with sommat to ease my back ache, the paracetamols just ain't touching it now...

Colsy ~ DS was back to back right up to labour, he turned (I'm sure he used my hip), they broke my waters and he was there... So, I'd be a little sceptical about the long labour personally DS's only lasted 36 mins! There's always a silver lining, just a case of looking for it... Plus babe this time is fully engaged, has been for quite some while now, and still moves around back to back etc so there's no reason why your's won't move about too... Keep an open mind... I'm trying too...

Right catch you all later OH just arrived home... I'm off out now... Bye for now!?!?


----------



## Kte

Awh *JLo* hope your DS can get some kip (and you too) and feel better soon.

Work gave me a huge gorgeous bunch of autuminal (sp) flowers, all organges and burgandies. It was so nice of them :D :happydance:

Speaking of facebook, here is my linkage if anyone wants to add me, its about time I got around to it. Just let me know what your user name is so I don't get all confuzzled! Kte Facebook

Happy 38 weeks* LindaK* and *Harmony* :flower:

Hope the walk helps *LittleKitten*:hugs:

I just can not believe the time! Need to get something to eat!


----------



## harmonybunny

Jlo: Your poor little guy! Perforated ear drums are so painful, no wonder the little mite has been under the weather. Really hope you both get some shut eye:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hi there its baby.loves OH, baby sienna was born this morning at 1124am, weighing 7lb 4oz, Leah is doing fine bit sleepy but mummy and baby are doing well, very emotional and amazing, she is soooo gorqeous like her mummy, i have nipped back to keep you informed and pick up some tiny baby clothes as newborn are too big, hope thats ok thanks to all for their support and im sure Leah will update with pics when shes home TC XX


----------



## harmonybunny

baby.love said:


> Hi there its baby.loves OH, baby sienna was born this morning at 1124am, weighing 7lb 4oz, Leah is doing fine bit sleepy but mummy and baby are doing well, very emotional and amazing, she is soooo gorqeous like her mummy, i have nipped back to keep you informed and pick up some tiny baby clothes as newborn are too big, hope thats ok thanks to all for their support and im sure Leah will update with pics when shes home TC XX


Aaaw, that is great news! Congratulatons to you both:happydance: So glad that mummy and baby are doing great:cloud9:


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww brilliant news! Congratulations to the whole family. Glad to hear that they're both doing well! :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

Yaaayyy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations Mr Baby.love :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Give Leah a big kiss from us and try and get us a piccy of little miss Sienna when you can. 

Thanks so much for updating us :hugs::kiss:


----------



## helz81

Just had to nip back on quick to see news on Babylove... Congratulations! At last-little Sienna has arrived!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Love to you all xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Lots of congrats to the Love household x


----------



## Kte

Congratualtions Baby.Love family :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww thats brill news. Glad Leah and Sienna are doing so well.


----------



## Anababe

Awww congratulations to baby.love and OH!! Cant wait to see pics of little Sienna :happydance:

xxx


----------



## keerthy

:wohoo: Congrats Baby love...... just waiting to see her!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Congrats Leah, cant wait to see pictures xxx :flower: :cloud9:


----------



## eswift

Congratulations to the whole entire love family?!?!?!


----------



## lindak

Congrats baby.love xxxxxxx


----------



## cloud9mummy

congratulations Leah and Mr Love!


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats Kaites and congrats Leah!
Glad to hear the Babylove family are doing well:)
Hope all is well today with you ladies! 
I am sitting here patiently waiting for some sign that labor will start, but no dice.
I think this LO is content to stay out of the cold rainy weather we keep having here. I can't say I blame him, but mommy is starting to reel and getting pretty hormonal. Today should be my last work day, but I told my boss I would work Monday and Tuesday if he hasn't shown. Starting Wednesday, I am just taking vacation because I don't have the energy anymore. I actually slept in really late today and it was wonderful, but by the time I hobbled around a little, my pelvis was hurting again. I am seeing more in the way of cramps, so am hoping that means we'll get started here soon, but not holding my breath for anything.


----------



## florabean1981

Hey everyone,
I just want to thank you all for all your kind messages. It really means a lot to me & thankyou so much to Bec (Pic Holder) for updating you all. :hugs:
Was discharged from hospital this afternoon & now back home with OH & Harry; adjusting to our new lives together. I am just about as happy as a human is capable of being right now; my nwhole world just feels complete, iykwim?
I'll write my birth story as soon as I get a chance, along with pictures (OH went a bit camera happy, lol) & stuff.
And also, thanks to Kte for keeping track of all the october births so far. Congratulations ladies; isn't it just amazing???!!!
I'll pdate the bumpkin birth thread later tonight once I've had my sweet n sour chicken, hehehe. (the diet starts tomorrow- only 6 months to lose the weight before my wedding)


----------



## Maffie

I am in need of a back up text bump buddy.... There's a good chance me and my buddy may be delivering at similar times so I need a back up :thumbup:

So if someone is able to be text buddy when I go into labour I would be truly happy :cloud9:


----------



## florabean1981

Maffie, I will be one for you if you want. I can PM you my number :)


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just want to thank you all for all your kind messages. It really means a lot to me & thankyou so much to Bec (Pic Holder) for updating you all. :hugs:
> Was discharged from hospital this afternoon & now back home with OH & Harry; adjusting to our new lives together. I am just about as happy as a human is capable of being right now; my nwhole world just feels complete, iykwim?
> I'll write my birth story as soon as I get a chance, along with pictures (OH went a bit camera happy, lol) & stuff.
> And also, thanks to Kte for keeping track of all the october births so far. Congratulations ladies; isn't it just amazing???!!!
> I'll pdate the bumpkin birth thread later tonight once I've had my sweet n sour chicken, hehehe. (the diet starts tomorrow- only 6 months to lose the weight before my wedding)


Congrats your home Flora!! Can't wait to see the pics! I have PM's you with a list of all the births, thought it would be easier than you trying to plow through posts etc . . . means you get more time with OH and Harry :thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

Glad to hear you're home Florabean!! Hope that everyone is settling in at home....and enjoy the chinese! I have already put in my order for Chicken with Mushroom as my first 'Mummy Supper' lol! 

Does anyone else get really dizzy when they bounce on their ball too long? I think it's all the bouncing....maybe a form of motion sickness? lol


----------



## Maffie

florabean1981 said:


> Maffie, I will be one for you if you want. I can PM you my number :)

That would be great thanks hun :flower:


----------



## sam76

Hello Florabean, glad your home and well xxxxxxxxxx
Huge congrats to Babylove too well done xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats to Baby.love!! xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Been down at the hospital cos in all the trying to get labour moving realised that he had only moved twice up til 5pm. Went and got put on the monitor and he of course started wriggling around lol. On the upside had 7 tightenings while on the monitor at regular intervals so the midwife says she thinks im in niggling early labour. Said to rest, eat and drink. She also said she thinks once I go into proper labour it will be fairly quick so we will see. So am now home and have had a nice curry and a glass of vimto squash yummy. Will try BD'ing again tonight lol see if that helps.


----------



## florabean1981

I thought I'd give you guys my birth story- I'll post it in the birth announcements section too. :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...es-born-6-10-09-3-days-early.html#post3260159 (there's some extra pics in there but story is basically the same)

So, my waters broke spontaneously at 2:35am in my lounge while In was moisterising my bump, lol. I was like, "did I just pee myself???" I waited for another gush before I could tell, then woke my OH Craig up. His response was, "Can you make me some toast then?"

I text my sister who told me to call my midwife, which I did. They asked me to come in & get checked over at my local maternity unti to make sure it was waters & that I was okay etc. 

We got home again at 4am, and was told that contractions will kick i over the next 24 hours & to fill out some observation sheets in the meantime & to get some rest. Instead, I cleaned my bathroom, down on all 4s, lol, eating shreddies & drinking lucozade!!!!

My contractions kicked in at about 6am & began to hurt- but nothing that bouncing on my gym ball, a hot water bottle & 2 paracetamol couldn't handle. I used contraction master (brilliant) to monitor things & when they contractions were lasting about 45 sec & were less than 5 mins apart, OH called the main hospital maternity unti to let them know we were coming in. 
We hot all the rush hour traffic, in lovely stormy weather which was quite scary, but we got there at 9am & were seen straight away, booked in etc & I was pacing the room, getting more & more in pain. I was given Co-Dydramol (sp?) to help with the pain & had Craig rubbing my back & stuff... 

I then started vomitting everywhere, which wasn't fun. They hooked me up to monitors & stuff, and I asked for gas & air. It made me feel really weird, but really did help with the contractions. I decided at this point to labour on my left side because my back & legs were hurting to much. They did an internal & I was only 1cm!!!!!!! actually said to my MW, "You have got to be freaking kidding me- check again!"

From 11am-4pm, I was still using the gas & air & they gave me a shot of pethidine, which I reacted badly too, hallucinating, feeling sick, unable to sit up properly etc. I managed to dilate to 8cm & was fully effaced, so everything was looking good from that point of view, but I was really struggling to cope with the pain & I was begging for an epidural. I got pretty messed up around then, talking all kindsa crap & accusung my MW of not caring about me and that she was fobbing me off, and that I was a pathetic baby who needs help & that babies shouldn't be allowed to have babies & that I'm scared of spiders & that I will cut him out myself if it takes any longer.... Kinda funny in retrospect, but obviously not at the time! I kept coughing & throwing up & couldn't keep anythng down. I became dehydrated & they had to put a canula in- they messed the first one up because they couldn't get a vein properly, so they has to re-do it, so I'm black n blue on my hand n wrist now, lol.

Then, at last, the lovely lady came & did my epidural. I couldn've kissed her- it made every difference! They left me to sleep for an hour & gather my strength for the delivery. I slowly became fully dilated & they informed me I was ready to push. They lowered the head of the bed & I vomitted right into my midwife's face, which she wasn't impressed about. They gave me some water, which I then puked up again about 20 seconds later. They told me I was now nil by mouth & put another bag thingy on the drip, lol. Was quite amusing actually.

Coz of the epidural, I couldn't feel the contractions, so I didn't know how to push or when to push or anything, which felt really odd. Thenn my contractions stopped altogether & my baby's heartrate dropped, along with my BP. They left the room & came back saying they needed to gve me an injectionto kick start the contractions again & wait for the consultsant to arrive, or I may end up with an emergency c-section. Both me & my OH said no though, & they were hapy to let us carry on.

Eventually the consukltant arrived & said if I was open to it, he could see the head, so I could have a ventouse delivery, but that my vagina was too small (sorry, tmi) so I would need to be cut. I agreed and about 15 minutes later, my little boy was born!!!! I was sewed up, and handed my son to breastfeed, which felt amazing. Myself & my OH were holding back the tears & just so relieved to finally have him here & everything be okay...

I wont bore you all with the rest of the gory details, but we decided to call him Harry George Arthur Lees, and he was born after 18 hours of labour, on tues 6th october 2009 (3 days early) at 9:03pm (GMT). He weighed 6lbs 9oz & measured 19.5 inches long with a head circumferance of 35cm. (he's my little pumpkin headed harribo man, lol)

I feel truly blessed to have him in my life & complete my family. :) Thankyou for all the support you have given me over the last few months- it has meant a lot to me. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01834.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0019.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0052.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0076.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









100_0386.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chaos

Flora ~ OMG look at all that hair, he's adorable!!! 

Don't feel bad about throwing up on your MW. I was sitting here at home in the bath and just vomited all in it haha. I couldn't move cause I was having a 4 minutes (!!!!!) contraction. 
Hey and you vomited on your nurse, I peed all over my OBs arm hahaha. 

I was 7cm when I got to the hospital and I was talking all kinds of shit, I was writhing around the waiting room waiting for the nurses from labour and delivery to come down with a wheel chair and asked the security guard (amongst crying and sobbing "make it stop") .. "Where they coming from, fucking India!?!?!", I loved the epidural also.

Oh where's the dignity.

So I've not been keeping up at all, every time I sit down I either have pump/boob in one hand or a feeding baby in the other. I solved the pump problem tho. Got a sports bra and cut a couple of slits in to it, so I just thread the pump thru and now have 2 hands to type!! :)

Lil Miss Autumn is doing well. She's 8lbs 5oz now. She was 8lb 1oz at birth. Went down to 7lb 12oz coming home from the hospital. So she's made up her birth weight and some in 9 days. Little porker! She's on 3oz of boobie milk a feed now.

Congratulations to all the new Mums. Babies are coming thick and fast now. So exciting. All those months of aches and pains are forgotten.

I'm really excited about weight loss! I've gone from 200lbs down to 172. 12 more and I'll be at my pre pregnancy weight. I'm not even doing anything to make it go as I'm not allowed to drive/do housework/lift over 10lbs till next Thursday. I think its breast feeding that's helping the situation. 

I have gotta say, I am loving NOT being pregnant and being able to touch my toes lol.

OK I have a dinner to make and a baby to feed and bath. Have a wonderful night, lovelies xx


----------



## florabean1981

Chaos- love the piccy of autumn in your avatar- she's beautiful :thumbup: :flower:

lol, yeah, dignity definitely left me the second I started not being able to cope with the pain. :dohh:

I managed not to swear at anyone though, which mega surprised me considering I usually explete every other word in every day life, lol. My OH said that despite the pain, I was still on my best behaviour, apart from when I punched a pillow a couple of times, and bit so hard on the gas & air tube that it broke off & I threw it acorss the room... 
It's so true when people say you forget about the pain afterwards though- literally, the minute the doc pulled Harry out & I felt like flubber, iykwim, I was just so wrapped up in him that I could hardly recall the pain & trauma of everything else. 
I am jnow in agony from the episiotomy though- the paracetamol & dicofenac they gave me aint doing anything, that's for damn sure. I'm walking like I've just been buggered by a horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And after only 3 days of BFing, my boobies ache like crazyl. Guess the chapped nips & cracking skin comes next eh?

Oh the joys of it all.... but when we look at our LOs, it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, does it? :)


----------



## sobersadie

hey, dont normally post in this bit but just to let you all know my waters have broke and if i get no contractions by morning im to go to the hospital (im hoping that means they will induce me - i never asked - doh!). Very excited!! Never had a baby early (2 weeks) as both my boys were 10 days overdue so its all new to me this time! Im assuming now my waters have gone they wouldnt just send me home again after checking me (they better not ive got 2 organise a baby/dog sitter while im in and don't want to muck people about or waste their time). So wish me luck and keep fingers crossed they dont send me home (and that madam comes before tomorrow nights live xfactor!! heehee)


----------



## Chaos

florabean1981 said:


> I am jnow in agony from the episiotomy though- the paracetamol & dicofenac they gave me aint doing anything, that's for damn sure. I'm walking like I've just been buggered by a horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a 2nd degree episiotomy to get Autumns pumpkin head out. Mine's not really hurt. Its more itchy because of the stitches. I checked down there today and you can't even see the cut anymore.

It felt bruised for a couple days ... at the hospital they gave me Icepacks for the first 24 hours down there, total godsend. Along with the icepacks, they gave me some witch hazel pads (like the ones for hemorrhoids) they really helped sooth the area. You put them directly on the icepacks, then pull it all up.

They also gave me a bottle that you squeeze to wash down there each time you go to the bathroom, as hot as you can stand it, then pat the area dry.

They also told me to do "sitz baths" when I got home, 3 times a day .. 15 minutes a time. Basically water as hot as you can stand it in the bath, couple inches deep, some epsom salts and just sit in it for 15 minutes. It really really helps.

For the swelling and pain they were giving me 800mg of Motrin every 8 hours. Its basically Ibuprofen, an anti inflammatory. The percocet didn't hurt either ;)

I'm still afraid to sneeze and cough tho lol.


----------



## florabean1981

gonna try some salt baths tomorrow & some ibuprofen in that case. I'm alergic to witch hazel, so can't use that, but I'm willing to try anything. Can't sleep coz t hurts so much. Harribo is fast asleep, as is my OH, snoring away, lol. Typical men!!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

sobersadie said:


> hey, dont normally post in this bit but just to let you all know my waters have broke and if i get no contractions by morning im to go to the hospital (im hoping that means they will induce me - i never asked - doh!). Very excited!! Never had a baby early (2 weeks) as both my boys were 10 days overdue so its all new to me this time! Im assuming now my waters have gone they wouldnt just send me home again after checking me (they better not ive got 2 organise a baby/dog sitter while im in and don't want to muck people about or waste their time). So wish me luck and keep fingers crossed they dont send me home (and that madam comes before tomorrow nights live xfactor!! heehee)

Good Luck- I hope the labour goes swiftly for you now your water's have gone. :) Let us know once you've had your little girl & your'e back home safe 7 sound.


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Yep, I'm up and awake thanks to morning sickness... Argh... Why does it have to come back?? Oh well, hopefully not too long left... I'm positive it will all be worth it... LOL was even talking to OH about trying for another yesterday whilst walking around town, anyone following must have thought what a nutter??? LOL I waddle from side to side very slowly but do it with some expertise now... Can't walk...

Going up and down the stairs in mothercare is such a joke! I'm scared of heights anyway, and the stairs in the local mothercare has a sheer drops either side.. As I struggle to go up the stairs (kinda have to pull myself up on the banister...) OH had to help me come down due to the sheer drops, and carry all the stuff down... Talk about feeling pathetic... Why do they make stairs like that in stores and malls???

Florabean & Chaos ~ You both sound as though you're doing really well adjusting to motherhood... Hope the healing continues to go well for both of you... Sounds like you both survived the labours well... Both babe look beautiful...

Sobersadie ~ Hope everything progresses well for you...

LittleKitten ~ I've a feeling LO's planning to keep you and OH on your toes... Guess it's a sign of things to come... They sure know which buttons to push as they grow up... DS still does now, it's not until after he's acheived his goal that I normally realise what he's done...

DS got OH a cracker yesterday, whilst we'd been in town we'd looked at halloween outfits, didn't see anything that was worth the price they were asking; When DS came in I said to him I didn't get you an outfit, we'll look at making one this coming week. OH asked DS to go to him, he lifted him up and said we just couldn't beat the mask you have... DS screamed at the mirror, and then said "Mum Mum Theres a werewolf in here, behind me!" OH just didn't know where to look, both of them ended up on the floor, in giggles; DS squirming and OH trying to lick DS... LOL not just me he catching out then?!?! (OH has a full beard and is in need of a hair cut too, his curls are growing well)


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Florabean - Wow 18 hours of labour i feel for you babe, i was climbing the walls after just 6 with DS!! :rofl: Your little man is gorgeous! Well done :hugs: 

Chaos - Awww Autumn is so beautiful, bless her. Sounds like shes doing great with her feeding/weight gain :)

Sobersadie - Hope things move along quickly for you, good luck!

Eswift - Sorry your feeling sick again, hope it passes soon :hugs:

Nothing much happening here, was having a lot of strong and quite painful BH's last night and thought i was leaking waters as my underwear was quite wet.. but nothing this morning so thinking it was just false alarm.

Its my sons birthday today, hes 2! So hoping nothing happens, dont want to be in labour in his day really!

Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely weekend! I might not be on again today but ill catch up tomorrow if not!

xxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well pram as just arrived, not opened it yet. I'm waiting for brother to arrive to help me as its in 3 massive boxes!!!

Went out last night with a friend for a drink and done a little housework this morning, stopped though as head is hurting.

Flora the pics of Harry are gorgeous....good name (it's my dad's too :thumbup:

I'm also keeping a little more food down so well chuffed about that.


----------



## littlekitten8

Morning girls. Still no sign of proper labour yet. Getting a little bit fed up of it now lol. This is the 3rd day of niggling early labour and it doesn't seem to be moving anywhere. Off for another long walk this morning. Been BD'ing at every opportunity and that isn't working either lol. Curry last night has done nothing but make me windy this morning lol. This little man is determined to mess everyone about. Mum will be going home tomorrow if labour doesn't start so I can guarantee you I will go into labour tomorrow night lol.


----------



## helz81

Chaos and Flora- so lovely to hear about how you're getting on,it's making me really impatient though...I want all the pain now!!! LOL

Anababe, happy 2nd birthday to your DS hope you enjoy his day xx

Sobersadie- wow, bet that was a suprise for you then but just goes to show..just cos previous pregnancies have gone over due it doesn't always automatically mean the next one will :happydance:

Jlo and Littlekitten, and of course anyone else that wants them (me included!!)- mega labour vibes to you xxxxxxx

Not doing much today,still sat in PJ's at the mo. It's a lovely sunny day, OH is fitting our new french doors and I'm gonna get all Ethans newborn and 0-3months clothes washed dried and ironed.


----------



## colsy

... and all your family :cloud9: xx


----------



## colsy

So, had period-like pains all day yesterday and then in the evening this bit of green snotty jelly fell out of me - about a teaspoonful I'd say. Is this what they call my "show"? I thought it was usually meant to be a bit red or pink? Went to bed hoping this was it, but although I had the period pains throughout the night, nothing else major happened. If that was my show, will there be more of it at a later stage, or was that it? Despite reading mountains of literature on birthing and babies, I'm suddenly feeling completely unsure of everything! Help! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies! 

Chaos and Flora - thanks for the Mummy updates! It seems like you're both enjoying it which is great! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok and those niggles turn into something for everyone! 

I had an interesting night......

Went to the loo and I think part of my plug had come away......white/green snot like substance all over!......announced this to hubby (he likes to know what's going on) so we googled 'mucus plug'......do not whatever you do look at the image results for this. It will make you feel really ill! lol I think it was part of my plug as later on we got the same amount again after BDing. 

After the daily BD I did not feel well...I felt like I had something in the back of my throat. I coughed to try to move it and was promptly sick everywhere (I haven't been sick this entire pregnancy (I've come close and heaved but never actually been sick). I was sick twice and after cleaning up passed out to sleep. I have since had about 11 hours sleep (with a couple of loo breaks obviously) and still feel really tender and sicky. All last night I was getting niggly pains and my whole stomach and back was tensing up for up to 30 minutes at a time....I was not impressed! lol 

Hubby finishes for his leave in 2 hours time so will be home very shortly! I can't wait to have him home but it does make my nerves kind of tingly becuase now there's nothing stopping us from going full throttle on 'Operation Evacuation' :wacko: - Ideally we should wait until Thursday as we need to stock the cupboards up. Speaking of which......while I feel sick, I'm starving so I think some cereal may be in order! 

Have a good day girls xx


----------



## colsy

aimee-lou said:


> Went to the loo and I think part of my plug had come away......white/green snot like substance all over!

So, Aimee, sounds just like what I had! Be funny if we end up birthing on the same day after all our other dates matched so well at the start of our pregs  Good luck, gal! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> So, had period-like pains all day yesterday and then in the evening this bit of green snotty jelly fell out of me - about a teaspoonful I'd say. Is this what they call my "show"? I thought it was usually meant to be a bit red or pink? Went to bed hoping this was it, but although I had the period pains throughout the night, nothing else major happened. If that was my show, will there be more of it at a later stage, or was that it? Despite reading mountains of literature on birthing and babies, I'm suddenly feeling completely unsure of everything! Help! xx

I had the same thing last night by the sounds! 

Hope things get moving for you soon hun! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Went to the loo and I think part of my plug had come away......white/green snot like substance all over!
> 
> So, Aimee, sounds just like what I had! Be funny if we end up birthing on the same day after all our other dates matched so well at the start of our pregs  Good luck, gal! xxClick to expand...

Argh cross-posting! :wacko:

I've just said the same thing to hubby on the phone.....would be very odd indeed!


----------



## dom85

hi everyone. well, after coming in on wednesday to be induced, im still here :( im on my 4th gel now, i haven't had more than one gel in 24hrs because it gives me contractions for 12 hrs roughly then they stop and they dont want to overstimulate my uterus. im so fed up, dont think i can do another day of this. theres also a really chavvy woman next to who got here LAST NIGHT and is moaning coz shes not in labour yet, she is doing my f'ing head in


----------



## littlekitten8

Went for another walk which has made me get more contractions which are making me very very uncomfortable. Been feeling quite sick for the last hour or so. Can't get comfortable no matter how or where I sit which is making me feel a bit out of control. Have just had some fish and chips and managed to eat about half of it. Feeling alot of pressure down there are feel like I need to take a big poo even though I don't. Not nice.


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww Dom85 - :hugs: I hope things start moving soon.....That must be so frustrating! 

Hope everyone else is ok...it's very quiet on here this afternoon. I'm just waiting for hubby to get home! Can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## eswift

LittleKitten ~ Fingers crossed this LO has plans to move soon...

Colsy & Aimee-Lou ~ Sounds to me as though your going through the same as I've been having for weeks... I'm now fed up with the gloop... 

Maffie ~ Bet you can't wait to get the pram out and have a peek... I'm so pleased that you managed to go out with your friend yesterday, bet you feel so much better for having time out... I'm so relieved that you've been able to keep food down, I'm sure you'll start to feel so much better soon... LOL and then babe'll decide it's time to arrive...

I've been and had a walk up and down the hills in town yet again... I'm buggered now... My back and hips are so painful, I'm sure my moaning must be getting on OH's nerves... He dealing with me very well at moment, keeps giving my back and hips a small massage, can't to with long ones; it hurts too much... I'm debating on going to ctach a few zzz's but not sure I'll feel much better afterwards, hehehe OH just said he'd not expect me to be up to doing much since I've such a great lump camping out for squatters rights!?! Cheeky Monkey...

Mind I do feel that there's no enough room for me and babe in my body, one of us is gonna have to move out, babe just isn't taking the hint, or is it me???

Anyone heard from JLo?

Anababe ~ Hope DS has a lovely b'day...


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift - I'm still here:dohh:
After a epic sleep last nite, even DS2 managed to sleep from 7 til 7 and is feeling much better today, Ive done some washing, cleaned the bathroom and hoovered all upstairs, waiting for DH to get home after his latest B&Q trip to carry the hoover down for me to do downstairs, I'm sure our hoover has gained weight or am I just weak:wacko:

Am feeling the need for a:sleep: but got to go and face the grocery shopping, I have a list though so hoping it wont take me too long, am beginning to get cabin fever now, dont like to wonder far from the house incase anything happens but its doing my head in now:dohh:

Dom - fingers x this gel will work for you:hugs:

LK - what are these boys like, the girls dont seem to be giving their mummies half as much of a hard time:hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else on this sunny day x


----------



## KrisKitten

My baby boy is here!! He was born at 23:06 on the 7th October and weighed 6lb 12oz.
Thomas Karl Michael Kiener XD :happydance:
im so excited!!
x


----------



## florabean1981

LittleKitten & Dom85- hope things progress for the both of you soon. :hugs:

KrisKiten; congratulations hun!!!!!! hope you're doing ok :)


----------



## djgirl1976

KrisKitten, Congrats!!
Dom, LittleKitten and jlo...come on girls...I am keeping everything crossed for you! Hope something happens really soon!!
No more progress here. This baby is going over. I am all but certain, now. I haven't had one real contraction since last week. Cramping yes, but nothing else even worth mentioning. Today is my LMP due date, and tomorrow is the U/S due date, so he has 36 hours before he is late. Thinking the odds are stacked against me right now. The good news is that there is time to do some more cleaning around here, then, so I am off to entertain myself with that today! Good luck for any ladies who progress before I return!!:hugs:


----------



## sam76

Kriskitten, huge congrats to you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

:hugs: to everone suffereing with twinges, let hope you haven't much longer left before your LO's arrive.

*Anababe*, hope your DS had a nice birthday :D

Congratualtions *Kriskitten* :flower:

It's been a busy day today as I had my Sis, her hubby, my two nephews (10 & 7) and niece (almost 2) around. Mad house, but fun! I got lots of housework done before they came, I even managed to sew the button back on my maternity jeans lol. OH and I then went to Tesco's once they had gone, I picked up a gym ball from there yipee. It was a bit of a stuggle walking around as my feet are nice and puffy, took a while to get my shoes on. Once we got back OH made me a yummy chicken dinner and I may go finish it off now with a bakewell tart. Then after it's all settled I will give my ball a test run!

Have a good evening all x


----------



## harmonybunny

Wow, what a day folks! So much going on :) 

Flora and Chaos: Your little ones are absolutely gorgeous:cloud9:
Kriskitten: Congratulations:happydance:
Littlekitten and Dom: I really hope things progress quickly for you!!:hugs:
Colsy and Aimee-lou: Things are really starting now:happydance:
Maffie: So glad you finally got your pram! Bet you can't wait to play with it :) !

Sorry if i've missed anyone out and hope that you're all having a grand day!

Big:hugs: to everyone feeling under the weather xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

everyones babies this month are tiny =] my lil man beast so big already =[ feel like iv been robbed of his babyness iykwim =[


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :wave: 

well we are home.. so i just wanted to pop on and say hi... I will get on properly soon but i am very sore at the mo and Sienna is feeding like a little trooper :D so i aint getting much time to myself.... Thanks for all the congrats girls.

I am totally and utterly in love with Sienna and still cant quite believe she is here... I will put my birth story on when i get some time, but for now here is a little pic of my beautiful daughter taken today xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Well girls I have gone to Tesco and bought 2 fresh pineapples....trying everything now to get this little man out. Sat eating my pineapple...and then I'm going to have some paracetamol and a bath and then get an early night.

Leah - congrats on being home with your beautiful little girl. She is truly adorable.


----------



## jlosomerset

Wow Leah, she is gorgeous, makes me want my little man even more:cloud9:


----------



## harmonybunny

Leah, Sienna is beautiful:cloud9:


----------



## Eala

Sienna is so absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good day. Romilly is keeping us busy! Already I can't remember life before her. I can't believe she's a week old already, where has the time gone?

I finally got the time/energy to post my birth story (with a couple of piccies). Here's the linky to the thread. Please be warned that it's horrendously long (tis as much for me as everyone else!) :lol:


----------



## florabean1981

congrats Leah- she really is beautiful- with a killer wardrobe, I see already too! :)


----------



## djgirl1976

Oh Leah, she is gorgeous!!(I looooove that little sweater, too...she looks so bundled up and cozy!):cloud9:
So girls, I cleaned everything I had the energy to and just took a nice shower, and still no LO. 28 hours till he is officially late and everyone in both our families have checked in today just about. They all ask the same question, as if we would have had the baby and not told anyone yet:rofl:
I can tell you my belly feels like it could pop at anytime, so having him out of there will be a relief when it happens! My big fat old right foot is getting stuck in permanent swollen position now. I can't wait to see my ankles again:rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Well my pram is lovely :cloud9: I'm trying to get used to the articulated steering though. My mum liked it and my brother helped put it up. I just need the baby now :rofl:

I'm feeling little better each day that more food stays down which is good. I was uncomfortable last night so hoped :sex: would help :lol: instead of helping me on my pains went I was super happy and slept :rofl:

It's so lovely seeing all these babies arriving. I'm loving reading the birth stories. Can't wait to do mine!


----------



## znwinnie

Just to let everyone know my waters broke at 5.30am so hopefully there will be another bumpkin soon...


----------



## keerthy

Good Luck Znwinnie!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lindak

Morning Ladies,

Well I have had an eventful day yesterday. Started of by going to my surprise baby shower ( that I knew about) It was brilliant and had a lovely day. I was getting the odd really lower back pain ... But just put it down to pressure. Then last night I got home at around 7 and have been getting pains every 10 mins last around 45sec , they are all in my lower back and make me squirm. They are painful but maybe on a scale of 4 or 5 out of 10. I now wernt to the toilet and have had some diarohea ( sp?) . They seemed to have eased a little in the last hour. What do you ladies think ?? I hope this is something for happening for me because I cant go on for the next two weeks with these bloody pains....

Leah- Sienna is beautiful

Maffie - Congrats on the pram , enjoy your play time with it ...glad your feeling a little better :hugs:

znwinne - How exciting , good luckx


----------



## sam76

Oh it may be lindak!! Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxx
znwinnie, goodluck to you too xx
Babylove, wow, shes so cute, hope your well too


----------



## Maffie

znwinnie, hope things progress quickly for you.

Linda hope its the strart for you now :thumbup:

Well solids are coming back up again, not going to let it get me down though. :)


----------



## bonfloss

Baby Love - Sienna is gorg!

Congrats to any new bumpkins I have missed. Hope the rest of you are not going too mad waiting!

DH did the breakfast feed today to give me a long lie as our LO has day and night muddled up - what a treat :)

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Well no change here girlies. Still in constant pain with my back. Thats 4 days now. Still niggling but pretty sure now that the midwife was talking rubbish when she said it was early stages of labour. Got the consultant tomorrow so going to ask her to examine me and give me a stretch and sweep. Also going to talk to her about getting an induction at 40 weeks due to my scoliosis. Can't cope with this back pain for another 3 weeks :(


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh my god girlies iv never been so tired in my life! =[ doing the night feeds all on my own and its really starting to get to me... Dexter seems to wake every hour for past two days at night =[


----------



## soontobemom

hi everyone
congrats to all on the new arrivals, it is really busy around here. 
lindak-hope it is start of things for you.
best of luck-znwinnie

AFM: had a bloody show yesterday morning and had cramps on/off in my lower back, no real pattern to the pains. have been awake since 5am with them only niggling ones really, had one that made me stop in my tracks. have hosp appt wednesday so will see what they say.


----------



## colsy

Good luck to ZNWinnie, Little Kitten, LindaK and anybody else I've forgotten (sorry).

Big congrats to KrisKitten.

I haven't lost any more plug since Friday night, so not really sure what that was all about. Having lots of period pains and occasional "contractions", but I would describe them as uncomfortable rather than painful and they're most definitely not regular. They're different from Braxton Hicks, as I can actually feel something rather than just a tightening.

Am frustrated now, as I've managed to get all my jobs done that I wanted/needed to do before baby arrives. So now, it's almost like I've run out of useful things to do. I don't do daytime telly so that's most definitely not an option, and it's peeing it down here today so no nice walk for me. Don't want to spend hours on the computer either as I need to stay in a good position to get baby to move into an anterior lie. Plus it's actually still a week until my due date, so in theory it could be a-g-e-s yet. Come on, baby, pop out!


----------



## lindak

littlekitten8 said:


> Well no change here girlies. Still in constant pain with my back. Thats 4 days now. Still niggling but pretty sure now that the midwife was talking rubbish when she said it was early stages of labour. Got the consultant tomorrow so going to ask her to examine me and give me a stretch and sweep. Also going to talk to her about getting an induction at 40 weeks due to my scoliosis. Can't cope with this back pain for another 3 weeks :(

:hugs: Hope you lo make an appearance soon... Sounds very similar to what I am experiencing since last night... They dont seem to be getting closer together , no water, and no show :wacko: I think I am going to head to hosp later if im still the same...


----------



## jo_79

Leah - sienna is lovely! Bet your so glad she's here now :)

Good luck linda - sounds like could be the start of something

ZN Winnie- wishing you a speedy labour!

Littlekitten - baby james has been a little tease over the last few weeks lol i really hope he makes his mind up soon to come out!

Cant believe my little Sam is a week old today :) its flown by but he's been so good, wakes every few hours during the day for feeding then every 4ish at night, he had his heel prick test on friday, he didnt even flinch lol he's a bit jaundiced and they want to check him again on tuesday to make sure its not getting worse but chloe was like that when she was about a week old too. 

Its my 30th birthday today too, chilled day for me though cos OH is at work till 4 but we're going out for a meal somewhere tonight :)


----------



## littlekitten8

Happy birthday jo!


----------



## keerthy

Happy Birthday Jo!!!!! 

LK ~ feeling the same since 3-4 days.... have booked an appt with MW for the 14th if nothing happens till then. 

These pains are 10 -12 mins apart and seems like early labor... called del suite yday evening and I was told to take some paracetamol/bath/rest .... well I did and managed to get some decent sleep..... but only to wake up in the morning to get the same pains. :( 

Gonna call Del suite again.... if this remains... I can't take it anymore.... :(


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

*lindak* ~ hope it is the start of things :flower:
*znwinnie *~ good luck, hope things progress quickly for you :hugs:
*Jo* ~ Happy Birthday! :cake:

Well I am super bored. OH was on about going for a walk with me but now doesn't want to so I may just go myself, can't stand being stuck inside all day. I can only stand TV for so long then it just hurts my brain. Done some clothes washing and may do some more depending on if the tubmble dryer has done it's job. It's raining on and off so not going to put stuff out. Got OH's mum and dad over later. Double checked my hospital bag today too.

I feel like I want to do something a bit more excititng with OH as these will be our last few days just as a two. . . but hey ho.

I have been using the ball a bit too, not sure if it has actually done anything lol. I switch between it and my dining chair, usually when some part of me (legs or bum) have gone numb!

Right, I'm off to take myself around the park before it rains again, by myself, looking like a right plonker lol.


----------



## littlekitten8

Well have finally managed to resize my nursery pics so here are some pictures of James's nursery. He will be sharing with DSS so the toy box is DSS's lol.
 



Attached Files:







cot.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8









car seat and chair.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









bricks.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









bedding.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









pram.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aimee-lou

colsy said:


> Good luck to ZNWinnie, Little Kitten, LindaK and anybody else I've forgotten (sorry).
> 
> Big congrats to KrisKitten.
> 
> I haven't lost any more plug since Friday night, so not really sure what that was all about. Having lots of period pains and occasional "contractions", but I would describe them as uncomfortable rather than painful and they're most definitely not regular. They're different from Braxton Hicks, as I can actually feel something rather than just a tightening.
> 
> Am frustrated now, as I've managed to get all my jobs done that I wanted/needed to do before baby arrives. So now, it's almost like I've run out of useful things to do. I don't do daytime telly so that's most definitely not an option, and it's peeing it down here today so no nice walk for me. Don't want to spend hours on the computer either as I need to stay in a good position to get baby to move into an anterior lie. Plus it's actually still a week until my due date, so in theory it could be a-g-e-s yet. Come on, baby, pop out!

Snap on all of the above!!! :wacko: lol

I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix and my whole lower body will tighten up, and then nothing!! We're (all 3 of us!) getting impatient now lol

We've now stocked the cupboards, have the parking money and the ONLY remaining job is to wash and rinse all the bottles ready to go in the steriliser! 

Looks like a walk later then a Disney marathon to keep us occupied! 

Hope something gets moving for you soon hun xx


----------



## keerthy

hello ladies,

Had been to the hospital ...... aka delivery suite was greeted by a lovely midwife. I am supposed to be DUE today!
I have been getting pains down there and constant BH's never relaxing..... every 10 - 15 mins and some intense pains lasting 40 - 50 seconds.

Was examined and everything was fine.... waters were fine and LO was moving loads.
Got an internal done... aww it was better than the last time and she could find my cervix quite quick! but the thing is she could just put in 1 finger........ which means I am only 1 cm dilated.....
Was told it could take somemore time and I was in early labor, infact very very early labor and it could take days!!!! So I still have to wait for long time....

Argghhhhhhh is there anything to SPEED things up..... !!!!!!???!!!!!


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon!!

Well, how's everyone? For those of you in labour or early labour I do hope that things speed up and happen sooner rather than being prolonged...

I've had a rather lazy day today, just as well as everyone and their dog turned up today... My Nanna & Granddad arrived bang on lunch time, my Mum & Dad arrived about 3.30 ish with their dog... It was nice to see everyone as it had been a couple of weeks since I've seen any of them... Must admitte I'm glad they've all gone now... I'm about ready for tea, then a shower and then the cinema!?!?! Woo Hoo... 

My Nanna was on that my cousin & girl friend are expecting, some time in May; bless them, she's only just got herself a job, and my cousin is still looking... Why they never looked during the summer when they were only working temp at the local themepark is a mystery to me... Hey Ho... Hope he finds sommat soon... They're not too young really just turned 20... Just need a house and a job, they doss a couple of nights at her Dads, a couple of nights at his Mums, a couple of night at her Nanna's so you get the picture and a night at her Mums... Seems as though they're gonna have to do a lot of growing up and settling down over this coming winter... Rather them than me... They'll manage I'm sure...

I've still got bloody back ache, my bump keeps tightening and I had very little sleep last night, was up eating at 2am, back to bed for 6am and up for breaki 2 at 9ish, been up since... I'm hoping for a better nights sleep tonight after the cinema...

LOL still just a case of waiting for LO to decide it's time to vacate my body... Come on hurry up little Swift!!! Still hope it'll not only be Swift by name but also by nature... LOL Doubt it if OH is out to go by he's normally late... probably more Shifty than Swifty... LOL


----------



## helz81

Oh Aimee when I saw that you had posted last on this thread I got excited thinking you had posted to say you had had your LO!! 
Right..going to read back now


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm....interesting....went to have a nap...only to start getting really intense waves of pain in my back with tightenings. Timing them now and they are coming every 6 minutes. Fingers crossed girls!


----------



## helz81

Sounds like this is it Littlekitten! Good luck!!

Awwwwww Babylove, good to hear your'e doing well and Sienna is gorgeous! Did you make them double check she was a girl when she was born? lol xx

Colsy- same has happened to me, had abit of plug come away but none since, so now I'm starting to doubt that it even was plug :wacko:

Everyone in early labour (think were at the stage now where there are way too many to remember!!) GOOD LUCK and speedy labour vibes to you!

Happy 30th JO! :happydance: awwww what a lovely time to celebrate turing 30-with a beautiful new babba!

Well, I got all Ethans clothes washed dried and ironed-had to sit down to iron though as the tops of my thighs are aching like mad today. Also washed all the bedding,thats out drying at the mo. Been out to Morrissons and done a shop, kinda wrote a birth plan out for MW coming to see me tommorow..got tea to make a start on now. Oh I want my baby now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

Well they have been roughly 6 minutes apart for an hour and 10 minutes now. Have phoned OH and he is on his way home from work. Not phoning mum yet cos she only went home this morning! Shes going to kill me if I have him now lol.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Thought i'd pop in whilst i have 2 mins of peace :) I very much doubt i will get the chance to catch up on the last few days events, so here's lots of labour :dust: for those who need it and :hugs: for those who need them x

Sienna is amazing :cloud9: and she is proper chilled out x I will make some time soon to add lots of pics and write my story.... 

Will try and pop on tomorrow to see how you all are... Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Kte

Forgot to say earlier *Baby.Love* - beautiful picture of Sienna :flower:

Good luck *LittleKitten*, sounds very promisning! James must be ready for his nursery (nice pics btw) :hugs:

Lots of labour vibes to all those who need them.

Well, OH did come for a mini walk with me bless, it was just nice to get out of the house. How many days have I been off and it's already driving me crazy?!? :wacko: I have a few things to do still so I will be fine when OH is at work tomorrow, it's just I want to spend some quality time with OH when he is about on his day off.

His Mum and Dad have just left, we had a nice beef dinner and apple pie and custard to finish, LO is having a wriggle now :cloud9:


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok well we are down to 4 minutes apart. Getting very intense now so have phoned delivery suite and we are off to the hospital shortly. Hopefully will be able to make my next post my birth announcement!


----------



## keerthy

littlekitten8 said:


> Ok well we are down to 4 minutes apart. Getting very intense now so have phoned delivery suite and we are off to the hospital shortly. Hopefully will be able to make my next post my birth announcement!

ohh!!! Good Luck honey!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

helz81 said:


> Oh Aimee when I saw that you had posted last on this thread I got excited thinking you had posted to say you had had your LO!!
> Right..going to read back now

No such luck helz! :dohh: hope you're ok too hun xx


----------



## aimee-lou

littlekitten8 said:


> Ok well we are down to 4 minutes apart. Getting very intense now so have phoned delivery suite and we are off to the hospital shortly. Hopefully will be able to make my next post my birth announcement!

Good Luck hun! xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Best of luck LK:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

littlekitten8 said:


> Ok well we are down to 4 minutes apart. Getting very intense now so have phoned delivery suite and we are off to the hospital shortly. Hopefully will be able to make my next post my birth announcement!

good luck babes xxxx :hugs:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Congrats to all who have had their LOs & those in labour!!! :hugs::happydance:

Well i've been back in hospital AGAIN...went in on Friday for them to turn little man :happydance::thumbup: all went well & bubs is now HEAD DOWN! Go little man go! Lucilou, I know what you mean about how uncomfortable and sore it is now :cry: , don't feel too bad now but saturday I felt really bruised and had some stomach cramps, and LO didn't move much so I panicked abit and was back in hospital for them to check us over, little mans heart beat was great but he still wasn't moving much, however after 2 long hours on the monitor they were happy enough to let me go home and to come back straight away if I was still concerned and they said it would be time to just get him out! :shock:

Anyway, on the way home, guess who wriggled like a maniac...yes, the little monkey!! He hasn't stopped moving since lol...and he's still deff head down, feeling alot of pressure down there :( and still having the odd stomach cramps but apparently its nothing to worry about unless I am bleeding too, so i'm constantly on knicker watch, feeling very damp down there as it is! 

Just had a lovely chicken sunday dinner :toothpick: cooked by my lovely dad on my request :haha: ...been craving one for weeks hehe! Now watching X Factor and going to get an early night tonight I think...haven't had much sleep this week :sleep: ...

Night all & will try read all the posts tomorrow! 

x x


----------



## eswift

LK ~ Hope all move fast and relatively smoothly...

Just got back from the cinema, watched the film UP! Boy did it make me cry, made me smile too and laugh... DS really laughed loud!! Think I felt such a pratt with the tears though as I'm sure it was the extra hormones that were making me super emotional...

Came out of the cinema, got into the car; said to DS & OH I don't think we have very long left as just us 3... I'm so tight, and rather sore/sensitive to how I can move... OH has said that next Friday would be a good for him... LOL 1st week of new job under his belt... I'm not too fussed as to when LO decides I just want it sooner rather than later!!?!?!!


----------



## florabean1981

Good luck LK, and also to Keerthy, LindaK and anyone else experience early labour stages. :hugs:
How areb all you overdue girls doing? I hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable, although I'm sure that sounds stupid, beause obviously being heavily preggers is defo NOT a comfy experience! :dohh:
Also, mega congrats to Charliesmom who had her little girl on 5th oct. :)

My little boy had his 5 day check up today. He screamed when they did the heel prick thingy, and then he wouldn't bleed properly, lol, so they said they may have to re-do it at a later stage. silly heel. He's lost a few ounces & only weighs 6lbs 3oz now, so hopefully e'll gain weight over the next 5 days before his 10 day check-up or they'll admit him. I'm sure he will gain weight though, coz he is now a booby juice monster feeder!!!! He wants it ALL the time. (like his father, hehe) 
Anyways, i'm off to bed now coz I'm tired from mall this up in the night business! Have to say, if it wasn'r for my OH, I would be dead already! :rofl:


----------



## cloud9mummy

florabean - harry is adorable! poor little mite having to go through the heel prick test again.

baby.love - sienna is so cute!

littlekitten - i hope you have a good labour!

can't believe it's only 3 full days to get through until my caesarean on thursday! getting excited but also a little anxious about it now!


----------



## djgirl1976

Hope all is going well LK!!
Well, girls, today is my due date, but I am about 3 1/2 hours from going over, so it's pretty much a done deal. Even if something starts I doubt he'll come out that quick:rofl:
My only other date I thought he may show on was the 13th, so that is my next guess, and then, who knows?
I have a Dr. apt tomorrow, so I will probably be scheduled for something then, according to the Dr. 
Went to a festical today to try to get some walking in and it didn't go so great. It just hurts way too bad to hike around right now. I have a pumpkin head right down in my pelvis and it is too tough to work around. I have some awful stomach cramps, but nothing like what I would call a contraction. I think they have a lot more to do with what I ate today:haha: Generally feeling yuck.
I got all my cleaning finished, so I am on the same page of running out of things to do. Wait wait wait. That is what is left on the list. I better not have the chance to re-clean everything before this baby comes out or I will be one tired grouchy pregnant lady!
Good luck to all the girls who are getting started...send some dust this way!


----------



## keerthy

Ok ladies.... am officially 1 day overdue..... Greaaaattt!!!! 

Still having contractions 8-10 mins apart.... this pain sucks everytime it comes.... ufff


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

38 weeks today :wohoo:

Hope your babies come soon DJgirl and Keerthy

Flora I love that pic of Harry

Need to get ready for my scan in a bit, seeing consultant too so hopefully when I get home I will have a plan of what's happening.

Need to choose a name too as i'm running out of time.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning ladies....

LK- I hope everything went ok at the hospital! :flower:

DJgirl and Keerthy - Hope things get a move on for you! 

Hope everyone else had a good night. 

I'm going to have a rant now so be warned! :growlmad:

At about 8pm last night I started getting pretty regular 'waves' of what felt like contractions. Started off at 40 mins apart, then 30, then 20. Each lasting about 10-20 seconds at a time. It got to midnight and we went to bed, I took a paracetamol and we would see how they were in the morning. I woke up at about 5 and had 2 more of the same, about 20 mins apart, lasted about 20 seconds......then NOTHING!!! I'm not as sore as I have been the past week or so, and I think bubs has pretty much fully engaged as you can't feel any head (hubby is pretty good at body part finding lol) and you can actually see, let alone feel, my bottom ribs for the first time in about 2 months!! :happydance: 

Both hubby and I were trying not to get our hopes up last night - but it's hard when you have that kind of a pattern emerging! Just had a sausage sarnie to drown my sorrows. We're going to go for a nice long walk later and perhaps take a little trip out to fill the day.........but I guess my feelings about 38weeks and 4 days were completely wrong! Hubby now has money on the 15th (Thursday) so we will have to see. 

Hope we all have a good day! :thumbup:


----------



## pootle33

Morning all

Sorry not been on here - have been keeping myself to the overdue thread as dont want to depress everyone else who is not overdue!!!

Congratulations to all new mummies....I just wish it was me now.

8 days overdue now- MW at 145 so will probably have to take sweep. Will get offered induction date between Friday and Sunday but I am going to do my best to make it Friday at the latest !!!!

Am very uncomfortable, particularly my back and cant even really get out of the house!

Sorry, I will skulk back to overdue thread now...............:cry:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning girls:flower:
Just checking in, no :baby: yet for me either, me and pootle are in for the long haul I feel!!!
Good luck to all those experiencing anything remotely like labour and :hugs: to anyone that needs them.
Am very jealous of all these new baby pics, they are all adorable:cloud9:


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

I'm still here not had internet over the weekend, just using my phone. 

I'll be back on tonight to catch up with everyone :) Xx


----------



## helz81

Morning girlies,

Had my show this morning..proper this time,all bloody and lots of it! Just hoping something starts soon but I'm trying not to get too excited, I know labour could be weeks away yet! MW due round any min for my homebirth risk assessment be back later xxx


----------



## Kte

Morning all,

These babies seem to be experts at being a tease!

Well, 1st day off (I didn't count the weekend lol) :happydance: I have already done some clothes washing, drying, putting away and I have washed some left over pots from last night. I will be off upstairs again soon to clear some paperwork and make the bedroom nice and presentable so its nice and neat for whenever LO decides to show up. I keep on being told to rest but I would just feel like a super slob sat on the couch not doing much when I have stuff to do. I am doing it at a nice slow pace mind you and not over exherting myself.

Everyone wants LO here and now but I am expecting to make it to my MW appointment on Wednesday. LO has been poking and prodding all over, I hope they are still head down, they had some hiccups last night that seemed quite high up :shrug:

The cats are loving that I am home, the little monkies keep on meowing at me and walking to their now empty bowl, I think they are trying to take advantge of my baby brain but I know I filled it up this morning already so they can wait the little ganets! 

OK marmalade on toast and :coffee: first before I crack on. :flower:

:hug: to everyone who needs them xx


----------



## Neferet

Morning all! :coffee:

I haven't posted in this thread for a while... How's everyone getting on? 

Been getting lots and lots of lower back pain and other weird pains since about 1am... I'm hoping it's the start of things (knowing my luck it wont be though!)... Kinda hope it isn't just yet though as I kinda made a complete mess of my ladygarden lastnight and desperately need to sort it out lol! :blush:


----------



## harmonybunny

Morning everyone!
Hope you all had a fab weekend! Oh, and Happy Belated Birthday Jo:cake:

To all of those in early labour (there's too many to count lol) i really hope things progress quickly for you. :hugs:

It's got to that point where i have people calling or texting on a daily basis to ask for news. It's crazy! It could be a few weeks yet (but hopefully not!). My temper hasn't frayed yet but i do keep feeling like i'm constntly repeating myself with "no folks, nothing yet" and the disappointment in the replying tones are hard to mask! I guess i'm lucky to have a lot of excitable people around me :) . My little nephew (who my mum has brought up from 6 weeks old, he's now ten!) is soooo excited. He appaently talks of nothing else at school and has told his teacher that as soon as his auntie Roni goes into hospital he will have to go right away so can he please keep his mobile phone on! Bless:cloud9:


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte said:


> These babies seem to be experts at being a tease!

Tell me about it! We've been for a walk this morning with the dog and hunting for nettles to go in hubby's nettle wine/beer/champagne that he is going to make. I have had niggly pains, period pains, cervix pains....so back to normal. :dohh:


----------



## Kte

The nettle wine/beer/champagne sounds interesting!

My LO gave me a boot last night in bed and my back was aching for ages, I just had to lie there rubbing it. OH gets so excited when I have a niggle, although concerned too bless him.

Argh, my cat just sat in the highchair with my nice clean dressing gown in (the one for my hospital bag) so now I am going to have to re-wash it. I'm not so fussed about the cat fur it's just he goes outside a lot and could have been anywhere! I just this min put a white wash in as well! :dohh: I got the camera out as I thought since he is there I might as well get a cheeky pic but then as soon as the camera set up he buggered off! :haha:


----------



## panda97

Hey girls, no sign of early labour for me but then I'm not due till the 30th! Sooo hoping I won't go over though. I'm very jealous of you first time mums with no other off spring at home, it's so tricky trying to get things sorted with a toddler!

It's great hearing all of the progress, good luck girls!


----------



## aimee-lou

My hubby has stopped getting excited now by niggles......they get a bit boring after 4 hours of them lol. Now we're just sat shouting at the bump 'Come on!!!!' over and over! :haha:

The nettle wine should be nice.....he's made peach champagne before and it was gorgeous!! Hoping to make some hawthorn wine too. Got to visit the brewing shop come payday lol! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

I think my OH will soon, I always feel so bad saying 'no its just a niggle' ~ he won't believe me when the time comes! I wish labour were that easy, one niggle and were off!! Would be nice, somehow I don't think it will pan out that way!! 

Peach champagne sounds nice too, although the last time I had a peach flavoured drink I forgot it was very stong alcoholm, drank far too much far to quickly and consequently can not remeber what happened that night, I have never done that before or since! Sadly it was at the Milennium new year's eve party so no special memories for me for such a rare occasion! :lol:


----------



## eswift

LOL On the peach alcohol drinks... My favourite tipple, peach schnapps... mmm that and a chilled medium/sweet wine... Love homemade elderberry wine... Now I sound like a right alchi... We really don't drink much or often, I can't do with the hang overs... Old age is creeping in...

(My Granddad always had some sort of alcho drink brewing when we were kids... ranging from beer, larger to the wines.. Pear and elderberry was another of my favourites, not that he makes them any more... Mind he did make a beer for my first wedding... Moaned about the last as he didn't get enough notice apparently...)

OH left this morning for his 1st day, at the new company; he was so nervous bless him... He'll be fine, but I'd love to call to see how he's doing; but best not as I don't know when lunch is or any breaks are... Starting a new job is always nerve racking...

DS was given some money off my Nanna yesterday for his popcorn etc at the cinema; he spend half of it; bless and told me this morning he's saving the rest to go to the fun swimming session on Friday after school. If it's ok would I give him his swimming money too so he could have a McDonalds on his way home afterwards... It's only over the road from the baths... Plus he wanted to know if I'd give him his library card, library in the same building as the swimming pool as he could get a book out this week, and take it back next week. He seems to be growing up so fast... I just answered we'll see... I won't have the car, and I want to see when it gets dark before I say yes... I don't mind him going and walking but not sure I want him walking home if it's dark...

He went swimming yesterday morning, OH dropped him off at 10am, he walked through the door at 12.30, with the happy meal box empty... I expected him home about 1ish.. He had walked home, it's not too far; and I know he's got to learn to be street wise before he starts secondary school next summer... It really is making me realise how independent he has become recently... 

(I know it was different when I was his age, the media wasn't into scare mongering as it is now... But it is hard trying to watch how he does, rather then be there to hold his hand... Part of it is me being selfish too, I don't fancy having to run about after him, when LO is toddling if I can get away with it... I am having issues with when is old enough and how much freedom do you allow??? He's not daft by any means, if anything he's too soft... My Menace is a real softie!??! Wouldn't change him though...)


----------



## aimee-lou

eswift - I can't drink peach schnapps. It makes me depressed and I cry....a lot. :cry: 

Hubby is very good at the home-brew. He's done some really nice red wine before too. He's not had chance to do a lot lately but seeing as he has 5 weeks off now he's filling his time with his many hobbies. He has an Airfix kit to finish (actually he has 3! lol) and he is learning a new song on the guitar too so he should be kept occupied. I have some sewing to do - I feel very lazy today though as hubby is running around after me. We have been to the garden centre to look at christmas decorations - random I know. 

Anyhoo....lunch time! Toasties! Yummers! Hope we're ok girls. I think bubs is trying to escape bottom first out of my right side! Muchly uncomfortable!! :dohh:


----------



## keerthy

Ok sweethearts!!!! 

am off to del suite in a while.... having loads of pains every 8 mins..... were every 5 mins this morning! but have increased in intensity this afternoon....... 

Called the Del Suite and was asked to come in to get checked...... am in agony with each contraction..... was 1 cm dilated with irregular patterns of contractions(1 fingertip dilated yday) hopefully.... this is it...... 

Loads of contractions the whole night...... whcih wake me up every 5-10 mins and make me yelll ..... aaahhh they are horrible ladies!!!! 

Fxd!!


----------



## Kte

*Keerthy *~ Fingers crossed and good luck! :flower:

I'm not much of a drinker either but I am looking forward to being able to have a little something to celebrate LO's arrival, I will be BF so I won't be going too mad!

*Eswift* ~ I hope your OH has a good first day at work :thumbup: Awh your DS sounds so good, wanting to go swimming and then the library. It's prob good he is a softy as he will try and avoid any bad situations x

*aimee.lou* ~ We have the decorations down in their boxes and at the ready! We have started buying the odd present here and there, usually a £1 selection box for the kids too. It kind of feels too early but at the same time this year has gone so fast!

OH has ordered sparklers for a mini bonfire night. Although he knows LO will be too young for all of these celebrations (Halloween / Bonfire night / Christmas) already he just can't help himself! I'm just hoping LO arrives for the first two! My sis wants us to go to my nephews birthday party on the 7th Nov too but I said it all depends on when LO arrives as she lives 2hrs drive away!


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok I am officially fed up. Having spent almost 24 hours in labour now...was 1cm dilated at 10pm and 80% effaced so was sent home. Used TENS machine which was helping but by 2.30am was so intense even with the TENS that I went back in hoping to get some gas and air. Was contracting at 2 minutes apart lasting over a minute. Got to the hospital at 3am and she examined me and he was fully engaged, cervix more effaced but still just over 1cm dilated. I could have cried. Then my stupid BP was up so she made me stay there til it went down at 5am. They were threatening to keep me in but I didn't want to cos they weren't going to actually do anything except let me carry on how I was! Said to keep my consultant appointment this morning so went home and took more paracetamol and got into bed. Managed to grab about 2 hours sleep before going to see the consultant. Who I have concluded is a sadistic bitch. She has given me an induction date of 29th October! And she said basically I have to just carry on as I am until either things progress by themselves or I get too exhausted to carry on. In which case I have to go to DS and they will consider breaking my waters to try to hurry things along. I just snapped at her 'Define exhausted. I've not slept properly since Wednesday and I've had 2 hours sleep!' She said give it another day or 2!!! I was so close to tears and the cow just rubbed my back! Came home and took yet more paracetamol and had a bath. Still contracting regularly and painfully. Going to try to get some rest now.


----------



## aimee-lou

LK - :hugs: I don't really know what to say - puts my frustrations into perspective. I really hope you get some movement soon either way. Keep your chin up hun.....he'll soon be here! :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Hi girls feeling a bit miffed at the moment but going to put it in GS as I dont want it on open boards. 

I have an induction dte of next Monday so im going to try more eviction methods this week.


----------



## Kte

*LK* ~ That is terrible, I really don't understand why they are not helping you?!? :hugs: It all seems a bit backwards x


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

I know i'm not a member anymore but i just wanted to say good luck to all you mummies to be with your pending labours I wish all the best of luck x x


----------



## eswift

LK ~ That doesn't seem to make sense? How shattered do they want you to be? Aww babe I guess you could do with everyone elses share of labour dust for now... I think your consultant must be a sadist... I hope you're able to get some zzz's... I guess your LO is testing you staminer and patience...

Kte ~ Your OH is going to really enjoy being a Daddy... LOL my OH and I are planning on surprising DS at Halloween, he's off out trick or treating with his friends; OH is giving the sweeties out, we're gonna dress him up as a werewolf... I think DS will burst into fits of giggles, when he sees OH... After the grief DS has been giving OH, I think it'll be worth it...

Aimee-Lou ~ I'm sure once LO arrives you OH's hobbies will be put on a back burner for a while... LOL My OH is trying to finish the house totally, hehehe; lino's fitted this Wednesday... Then there's only our bedroom floor to sand again and varnish... (oh, and the kids bedroom radiators to connect. Next weekends job!)

Maffie ~ Coor bet you're excited about being given a date! ooo not long now!!! Ok I'm jelous now...

Well, ladies... I'm still the same... Still got back ache and hip ache, discharge has come back something yucky... and bump keeps tightening... LOL beginning to think babe thinks it's me that needs to vacate this body not them...


----------



## keerthy

LK ~ :hugs: :hugs: honey!!!! Dunno wat to say...... hope things progress for ya soon. 

Well ladies... me back from Hospital.... 2 cm dilated ....... contracting every 8-10 mins.... 

But in back to back labor... loads of back pain!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## amandas

LK - Hope things start moving properly for you soon. :hugs: Try to relax - easier said than done I'm sure, and try some of the natural induction methods maybe, it can't hurt. Good luck!

Maffie - Hope all is ok hun? I'll be joining you on the eviction methods - let me know if you find any that work!

Kte - I know the feeling - i think a (small) glass of baileys will help to celebrate LO's arrival! Maybe straight after a feed though to give it time to go through my system before the next one! I think my DH seems to think that Halloween etc will be the same as every year - I've tried to explain that we're prob going to have to put a note on the door saying we have a sleeping baby, but he's all set for all the neighbours to come round!!! 

Keerthy - GOOD LUCK!!! Hope all goes well, keep us posted!

Aimee-Lou - I can't even think about Xmas yet! Hope you get your sewing done!

Eswift - it must be hard letting them grow up and become independent! I can't even imagine that stage - i think I'll be accompanying my LO on dates until they're 35!!! 

JLo - Did i read somewhere that you've had accupuncture? How was it? I've got a session booked for Tuesday and I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Helz - :happydance: on your show!! Fingers crossed!

Neferet - Welcome back! Hope it's the start of things!

HarmonyBunny - My DH just rang to ask if I have any news!!!! AAggghh! I think he may be the first one to hear, funnily enough!!!!

Panda97 - I'm v glad i don't have a toddler running around! Although saying that, at least you're kept busy with less time to think about things!


Congrats to everyone who's had their babies!!! And good lcuk to anyone I've missed who hasn't!

I've been trying to keep up to speed with this thread but havent posted for a little while! Due to my GD I've got an induction date of 26th booked but I'm desperate for LO to make an appearance on his/her own accord before then so am trying every old wives tale going! I'm not sure if i had a mini show yesterday - sorry TMI but it was browny for the morning but then went away again. LO is still very active too! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today! Take care!


----------



## Kte

amandas said:


> Kte - I know the feeling - i think a (small) glass of baileys will help to celebrate LO's arrival! Maybe straight after a feed though to give it time to go through my system before the next one! I think my DH seems to think that Halloween etc will be the same as every year - I've tried to explain that we're prob going to have to put a note on the door saying we have a sleeping baby, but he's all set for all the neighbours to come round!!!

We have a little Bart Simpson character from last year that I got OH with a devil suit and pitch fork, we are going to stick it in the window with a little sign on the fork to ask people to only knock at a certain time and especially only on the 31st as the kids around here can get a bit cheeky and come the day before and then after, they usually claim they 'were on holiday'!! It's much easier around here when it falls on a week night as they come round quite early as they have school the next day.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

had my lil man weighed today... 9lb11nhalf oz lol lil fatty! 6nhalf oz in 11days!.. hes growing too quickly =[... But ive decided i soo want more babies! i want to be pregnant again lol but not for a few more years lol


----------



## bailey4eva

hi everybody :) congrats on all the babies bein born - ladies I hope ur bein looked after too!!

Good luck to those in labour and still waitin for the start of things - when it happens it will all be fine and life will never be the same!

Just to let u all kno, I had baby Jake on 7th October, after waters broke at ten 2 6 in the mornin, had him at 11.20pm, what an experience! He weighed 8lb 7oz, normal delivery, gas and air only, and 2nd degree tear thats all stitched up n rather uncomfy now! Breastfeedin goin well now, lovin every minute of havin a a gorgeous lil boy whos all mine (even if i do have to share him with OH hehe). Will pop a pic up wen i get them on pc. wont be on here much now, seem to be really busy feedin, lukin after myself and sleepin etc etc. Mayb wen im bk to normal and hav more energy n more of a routine then may come bk on more often n c how things r goin.

good luck again n congrats xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Amandas - yes I did have accupuncture last Thursday, I had alot of pains after but nothing else, she said that she wouldnt do the full induction treatment until I am 10 days o/d, am booked in again tomorrow afternoon (7 days o/d) and then again on Thursday when she will do the full induction treatment IF I havn't delivered.
The treatment that I had she said just prepares your body and tries to get things moving in the right direction.
I had never had it done before but she put 5 needles in each lower leg and 1 in each ear lobe.
I hope it works for you hun:hugs:

I have felt not right all afternoon, went for lunch with a friend and since coming home I just can not seem to get comfortable, I know my bump has dropped massively, am waddling everywhere and the only place that seems half comfortable is on my knees on the floor with my top half over my ball (if that makes sense) certainly not very graceful with my bum in the air:haha:

Everyone that is in early labour hope things progress quickly for you and you have your lo's very soon:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Jlo - I hope that the acupuncture works tomorrow! :thumbup: 

Halloween shouldn't be a problem for us this year! Last 2 years we've been here, we've got sweets, put out pumpkins etc. There are children of that sort of age in the village but we haven't had a single visitor!! Not a one! First year we were here, hubby got over-excited about it all and put the smoke machine out in the porch and had 'the Monster Mash' ready to play with lighting and everything! We were muchly disappointed when we didn't get a single child :cry: So this year we'll get some lollies just in case but I can pretty much guarantee we will be left well alone! 

I'm off to bed soon....going to watch FlashForward at 9 - that programme is ace! Would totally recommend and I love Joseph Fiennes! :blush:

Have a good evening ladies xx


----------



## eswift

JLo ~ I hope sommat happens, sounds promising if you're only comfy on you hands and knees... Bet OH loves the stance!! If not hope the acupunture starts sommat then...

Bailey4eva ~ Congratulations I'm glad you're doing well...

XtaylorsMummy ~ LOL guess you're healing well... Glad Dexter's doing well...


----------



## keerthy

hello ladies..... 
typing in b.w contractions..... had some discharge like Brown jelly type discharge... dunno if it is a show or the result of the internal examination this afternoonstrong intensity pains 6-8 mins apart..... double to those which I had last night!!!! 

God Save me..... myTENS machine is helping me with back ache... butmy hips, thighs and lower tummy are paining horrendously!!!!!!


----------



## florabean1981

Congratulations Bailey4eva. Hoe you're enjoying being a mummy :)

Keerthy & LK- really hope you guys progress soon; it must be awful for you being in pain, but not being far enough along for hospital admissions yet. :hugs:

Everyone else; I hope things are going smoothly for you ladies.

Sorry I can'r reply more to the msgs, but my LO seems to have turned into a boob magnet overnight & can't get enough of the stuff. Gonna start an expressing marathon tomorrow so OH can help me out a bit during the night times. Bless him, he's doing well, doing all the cooking, making cups of tea, washing up etc, so I have no excuse to feel tired, but still...

Anyways: Latest Bumpkin baby count is 27 girls & 24 boys. A lot of people started their inductions 7th oct, so I guess we will hear from them soon, and there are a few more who have inductions & sections booked for the 14th, so I'm expecting a boom soon. :thumbup:

Night night all. xxx


----------



## eswift

Good Morning Ladies...

Thanks Florabean, there's quite a few babes about and arriving in the near future... It's a very exciting time... I'm glad you and your family are coping so well... I'm sure OH will enjoy being able to help you feed babe, even if it's during the night...

I hope everyone's had a good night, I wonder if JLo is still keeping tight hold on her LO, or if it's finally decided it's time to vacate if wonderful, warm safe abode???

I managed to spend the night on the sofa, could I settle in bed, no chance; it didn't seem fair on OH with him having to be in work for 5am... There's me rocking rolling and huffing and puffing around the bed... So I moved onto the sofa, aventually fell asleep and woke up to pee and eat at 4am, So I got to see OH before he went to work... Bless him, he missed me in bed, kept rolling over to a cold space... I've finally decide that sleep truely is for the weak!?! LOL I'm sure I'm surving on somewhere between 4/6 hours... The days are just so long...

Oh well, still have awful back ache and hip ache; I'm gonna see if I can cope with spending some much needed time on the ball bouncing... DS has managed to give his cold to me, wonderful; but I'm more than sure that the lack of sleep won't be helping...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all. I managed to escape the house and popped to the Trafford Centre yesterday, got a few bits and met OH after work and we went to TGI's. We thought it would be our last couples meal out for a while. We have a curry planned for later in the week. A nice hot one!!!

Keerthy I hope you are coping ok with the pain and you start progressing. Jlo hope the acupuncture works! I'm getting the clary sage out today!

Bailey congrats on your lil man :hugs:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all

I'm still here, although possibly off to MAU in a bit, waiting for them to ring me back, my feet, cankles, legs and fingers have all swollen up overnight and I have a small rash on my leg, no idea if the rash is pregnancy related or not?!
So phones MAU and am waiting for a call back at some point to advise me.

LK and Keerthy hope things going in the right direction for both of you.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## jlosomerset

Just had a thought, has anyone heard from Helz? I know she was showing some signs yesterday morning.

Midwife phoned back, said swelling sounds normal and to get the rash looked at by my doctor:dohh:


----------



## Kte

Morning all, 

Ugh, I keep on getting headaches, I am not sure why, if it's my contact lenses even tho I just had an eye test, the temp in the house (only 17 degrees) or something else? I can't decide if keeping busy gets rid of them or just doing nothing does :shrug: They started last Thursday, on and off but I still keep on getting them. LO seems to be active as normal, well up until yesterday but I am not 100% sure if they are changing routine due to me changing my routine. LO is still moving etc... so I am keeping an eye on them but it's just not 100% the same iykwim. Not sure if I should mention the headaches to my MW at my appointment tomorrow or not?

I don't think I do well at home on my own lol. I went to empty the tumble dryer yesterday and the door was already open and it looked as if some of the clothes had started to be taken out but there was no one else in the house at that time and I didn't start the job! . . . Then last night, after OH had gone to work, I couldn't sleep very well so I put a music channel on the TV, about 2 songs in, with the remote on the side, the TV just changed channel!! :wacko: 

*Bailey4eva* ~ congrats on baby Jake!

Catch up with you all later, I may go for a mini walk to freshen up :D x


----------



## Anababe

Jlo - cant believe your stil here, hope LO decides to arrive soon. Glad everything was ok at MAU and things seem normal :hugs:

Littlekitten - hope things start to progress soon for you hun xx

Keerthy - sorry your in so much pain, Hope things move along quickly for you!

5 days to go here and still no sign of Logan! Wish he would decide to come out soon, my spd is really bad at minute and i'm starting to wonder how im going to cope with the birth! Especially at home with only gas and air!

Did lots of walking yesterday hoping to start something but nope nothing. Even the period pains seem to have stopped this week :dohh: I just know i'm going over :( lazy little man just like my son was! lol

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Morning everyone! 

Very very quiet here this morning. Had a bath and some cereal and just popping on before taking the dog our for his daily constitutional. 

Not a lot going on really.......bubs is very quiet but seems quite fidgety. keeps shifting position but no real kicks etc which is odd. Going to keep an eye today and see how we get on. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Hubby has a cold :cry: which means we're both just trying to relax......says she that has just sorted all the washing and stripped the bed :dohh: 

Anyhoo.....i'll be on later to see if we have any new arrivals! :hugs: to those that need them! 

xx


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> bubs is very quiet but seems quite fidgety. keeps shifting position but no real kicks etc which is odd.

My LO is exactly the same, I just couldn't describe it!

OH is home soon and I can't wait. This headache is still driving me mad tho but I have managed to do a few bits and pieces around the house.

My Sis is over tomorrow for a natter so I will be relaxing then. Its her wedding anniversary today so I may attempt to make her a card later on today.

:hugs: for all x


----------



## helz81

Jlo, nah, still here,been at my friends all morning. Thanks for thinking of me! :hugs:
I was losing more bloody gunk all yesterday and having cramps, had a nice warm bath in the evening and was mega tired fell asleep at 9.30pm (and was fighting it for a while too!) which just lately is abit unusual for me. Woke up this morning to a few cramps but they have worn off, no more bloody stuff either,just mucky coloured stuff. nice.

So...still waiting! Hope you are ok and the rash clears up xx

Congratulations to Bailey! :happydance:


----------



## eswift

Awww bless you all... Guess as the end is getting closer and closer our LO are getting cold feet, hence the apprehensions and reluctance that they seem to be having about coming into the big wide world... It would kinda seem funny if it wasn't so uncomfortable... I hope you all start feeling better...

Like I've said over the past few weeks I have good day and I have bad days, days I do stuff and days I don't... I think babe has it's own agenda as to what they fancy doing, doesn't matter what I fancy doing... Today's an off day...

JLo ~ I really hope that the swelling goes down for you, I keep having to put my feet up and take my rings off, which makes a change from them flying off in the 2nd tri... I think some of it's water retention though, as I seem so thirsty all the time now... Plus drinking all the water stops me eating for a while... Otherwise I'm sure my cupboards would be bare...

Helz ~ I was sure you and JLo would have had your babes during the night! How disappointing... I hope it's some time soon for you both... I keep ending up with tightening in the evening, but I go for a warm bath and end up with nothing all night, until he next evening...

Aimee-Lou ~ I hope your OH's cold clears up soon, he must be so disappointed when he had so much planned... Hehehe and if he not well he may consider going on strike... LOL... Hope you enjoy your dog walk...

Anababe ~ Sounds like you're hopefully on the way to having your homebirth... I'm building myself up for the labour with the thought that if I relax my body will do what it needs to do without tensing up; and the fact that the labour will last only a short time of my life rather insignificant amount of time, considering the length of time our LO will be with us... Plus what did women do without all the pain killers? OH keeps laughing at me as it seems to be my quandry at the moment, I've come to the conclusion that it's a case of mind over matter... Babe won't mind and I don't matter... Either way aventually it's gotta move out...


----------



## jlosomerset

Sorry girls, but I have to do this I'M BORED!!!!!!:hissy:

I know I should be making the most of the peace and quiet and having time to myself but think I've overdone it all now.

My house is as tidy as its ever going to be full of males, the washing is all done. I could dust some more and do the hoovering again but come 4pm when kids are in it won't make a difference!!!

Sorry for the rant:blush:


----------



## aimee-lou

eswift - Nah hubby is a fighter! He just drugs himself up and carries on - I've seen him go to work with full blown flu and hardly able to keep his eyes open! He's taken some cold tabs and feels a lot better now I think - in fact he's being downright mischevious! 

Walk was really nice.....found some apple trees laden with fruit so come thursday (all being well) we're going to look at getting a fruit press and making some cider! :thumbup: and maybe some chutneys and things! It's all a bit exciting - We've turned into Hugh Fearnly Whittingstall or something! lol

Bubs is waking up slowly.....I think we liked the fresh air. I'm off to make a big bowl of pasta for our lunches now! Starrrrrving!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## djgirl1976

Well ladies, no news here. Had Dr. apt yesterday and I am soft but not dilated. Just sitting here waiting. He gave me an option of inducing any day now through the weekend. I am still trying to pin down when, as I would really prefer him to show up on his own, however, Dr. desn't want me to go over a week, so I have to pick, I suppose. I am a little bummed that I may get induced. :(
That probably sounds silly, but I really wanted this to happen on its own. At least insurance has told me that I will be covered if I need to stay longer than 48, which is entirely possible based on not knowing whether my body will cooperate with the prostoglandin. In the meantime, I have implemented full on eviction around here. DH is being used for his services:rofl: and I am planning on some heavy walking later today to see if that gets something going. It hasn't worked yet, but I am not giving up!!
:hugs: Labor dust to everyone who needs some and hugs to those who just need a hug!!


----------



## Maffie

It sounds like there are a few cold bugs going around, OH seems to be coming down with one. I've spent a few hours asleep after being sick. Sproglett seemed to moved squished my stomach and made me feel rotten. Feel a bit better now i've had a nap.

I've been advised to soak my feet in warm water with clary sage so need to find a bowl to see if that brings things on.


----------



## Kte

Afternoon all,

Well OH is home but Zzz'ing away on the couch now bless him. 

Just been on my ball, LO seems to get higher and higer up when I do it!?! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

eswift said:


> Anababe ~ Sounds like you're hopefully on the way to having your homebirth... I'm building myself up for the labour with the thought that if I relax my body will do what it needs to do without tensing up; and the fact that the labour will last only a short time of my life rather insignificant amount of time, considering the length of time our LO will be with us... Plus what did women do without all the pain killers? OH keeps laughing at me as it seems to be my quandry at the moment, I've come to the conclusion that it's a case of mind over matter... Babe won't mind and I don't matter... Either way aventually it's gotta move out...

Yeah everything is sorted now, iron is up to what it needs to be, house is (almost) sorted lol im getting through it slowly.. its becoming as tidy as my son will allow it to be :rofl: got towels and something to protect mattress... all i need now is a torch/lamp for midwife and all sorted! Id love to say i know if i relax my body will cope fine with labour.. but it doesnt work like that for me LOL i tried so hard with Caeden but the more the midwives shouted at me to relax and breath the more i tensed through each contraction making it so much worse! :dohh: The thing i couldnt grasp was getting in control of my breathing as the contraction was building up, as by time it had hit its peak it was so painful i was holding my breathe through them which didnt make things easier! Im hoping being at home though ill cope much better this time! Are you having a home birth or going in?


Maffie - glad your feeling better after a sleep :)

Jlo - bless you.. it must be so frustrating still waiting for something to happen! Come on LO!! sending lots of labour dust to you :hugs:

Aimee - Hope your OH is feeling better soon!

Kte - Hope you have a nice time tomorrow with your sister, sounds lovely. Mine is coming over sat with my mum i think, be nice to see her :)

Ive finally packed my hospital bag (just incase) been putting it off for ages but its done now :D i was walking round with a tiny little vest on my bump saying to everyone 'ive got a little person inside me whos going to wear this soon' :rofl:

So everything is ready just need you to come out now Logan!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## eswift

Anababe ~ I'm planning on a home birth too... The mw's kits all here; an old shower curtain is waiting as is an old duvet, balls all blown up ad the house is all tidy too. Case packed just in. All my families phone numbers are already in the phone. As for a lamp, I'm sure OH had a couple of head lamps hidden somewhere... LOL They'll look like miners... LOL I've my lavander candles and oils already waiting, and my chilling cd's bring on Rod Stewart... LOL I'm sure if my mw last time had been shouting at me to relax I'd have tensed up too...


----------



## Anababe

eswift said:


> Anababe ~ I'm planning on a home birth too... The mw's kits all here; an old shower curtain is waiting as is an old duvet, balls all blown up ad the house is all tidy too. Case packed just in. All my families phone numbers are already in the phone. As for a lamp, I'm sure OH had a couple of head lamps hidden somewhere... LOL They'll look like miners... LOL I've my lavander candles and oils already waiting, and my chilling cd's bring on Rod Stewart... LOL *I'm sure if my mw last time had been shouting at me to relax I'd have tensed up too...*

I know if i remember right her words were.. 'you need to control your breathing, your not in as much pain as you think you are, your just not coping very well!!' :growlmad: little did they know i was dilating so fast and i really was in that much pain.. it took me collapsing and throwing up before they checked me and found i was ready for pushing :dohh: Hence the reason i dont want to go into hospital again! Im terrified to be left like i was with caeden, at least ill have a midwife with me the whole time at home.

Sounds like your all prepared and ready to go! That reminds me i need candles and to decide what music i want.. :shrug: LOL

xxx


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello everyone!
Bailey: Congratulations on the LO:happydance:
To all of those with stirrings and such i'm sending you some magic labour dust to help you along:hugs:

I've had an eventful couple of days. Yesterday i ended up with a lovely set of crutches and a fetching body brace to help sort out the dreaded SPD. Mum and i must've looked comical hobbling round the hospital with both of us now on crutches lol! 
I had a horrid headache last night that wouldn't shift. I woke up with it this morning and promptly threw up all over the bathroom exorcist stylee. OH drove me to the docs where i had urine and blood pressure checked. Turns out that my blood pressure is creeping up and i have white blood cells again in my urine!!! (no protein though, thankfully). She said that if i'd had protein present she'd have sent me to hospital which freaked me out a bit because i wasn't even going to go to the docs in the first place, i'm so glad the OH convinced me. Anyhoo, she also took some blood and that was a bloody ordeal. My veins are rubbish and always refuse to fill so they usually have to go quite deep to get one. Well, she went in deep and just as the blood began to flow my vein collapsed! This happened two or three times before she gave up and just decided to send of the dribbles that she managed to get. I don't think i've ever had a needle in for so long. The most embarrassing part came when she started saying that she was having to put the needle in and out a bit to let the vein fill again after each collapse. I just went really dizzy and threw up in the office. I was totally mortified! I'm also probably gonna have a horrid bruise to boot because my arm was bleeding quite a bit. She sent everything off to be analysed and sent me off with anti-sickness tabs, strong painkillers and yet again no real explanation of what's wrong with me. It's beginning to grate on me ever so slightly:growlmad: . I keep getting told that it could be pre-eclampsia and then it's not, then it might be again. Aargh, such a rollercoaster.


----------



## Anababe

How long do you leave it before phoning midwife if you haven't felt movement? Just wierd as he's normally so active and not moved today. Just one or two tiny kicks. Think i'll have a bath and see if I can get him moving tonight. I'm sure its nothing to worry about, I really hate to ring the hospital! Xx


----------



## harmonybunny

Ana: If things don't feel normal i'd give them a call just to put your mind at ease. You could always do the cold drink test too to see if that gets the LO moving around. Have a cold, fizzy drink and have a lie down (preferably on your left hand side). The LO will usually start moving around within half an hour or so. This is what my midwife told me to do if i was worried about movement and it's worked everytime for me :) xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Hi girls

Keerthy - just seen on Facebook that she has had a little girl:happydance:

No more details at mo x


----------



## Anababe

Aw congrats to keerthy :happydance: 

And I just got a txt saying littlekitten has had james yey, congrats hun! Hope your ok cant wait to see pics!

Well worry over, logan is now jumping around, dont think he liked me resting a freezing cold drink on my bump. He was just having a lazy day lol

Xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Well done Littlekitten:happydance:


----------



## jo_79

:happydance: congrats keerthy and littlekitten


----------



## amandas

Yay congrats to LK and Keerthy!!!!

It's so wierd seeing people posting on here saying what I'm thinking about waiting etc, and then they disappear and the next thing you know they've had the baby!!! I know there will be a baby at the end of all of this but I still don't think I've got my head around that 100%!!!!

Had a lazy day today. Didn't really achieve much (had intended on hoovering the bedroom but never quite got there!). Also had my first accupuncture session tonight. I'm not sure if it's helped, we'll just have to wait and see! She's coming back for the second session on Friday.

Had fish and chips for dinner which was a real treat as have hardly had any carbs for the last 10 weeks due to GD - but it appears to be going away?!?!? So i made the most of it but feeling full now - my body isn't used to it! Lol. 

Hope everyone's well! Numbers seem to be dwindling in this thread!!! Although I'm more able to keep up with it now there's less of us left!


----------



## keerthy

Keerthy's OH here. She delivered baby girl this evening at 3:45pm after more than 10hrs of Labor. Baby is lovely and doing well... Weighs: 7.7pounds or 3.51Kg. However, mom got bit of trouble delivering the placenta afterwards and needed small procedure in the Theater.

All well and good now.....both mom and baby are in the Observation section overnight and we have been told to go home as they dont allow partner/moms'-mom to stay.

Thats it from me and Keerthy will give you the full update when she is home........ hopefully tomorrow.

Thanks for all your wishes!!!!

Keerthy & Raj


----------



## lexy604

so exciting all the late babys are coming as for me hes now 3 days overdue and an induction has been booked for me for sunday im praying he comes before than


----------



## florabean1981

congratulations to LK & Keerthy! :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Congratulations little kitten and keerthy :flower:


Well I hope today is better than yesterday. I was sick lots and then reflux started, poor OH ended up having to come home from work to get Gaviscon as I was just producing acid :sick: That did the trick and I managed to do a little cleaning while he continued working from home.

I can't believe I have only 5 sleeps until they start the induction, i' starting to feel a little apprehensive about the birth, not scared just wondering how it will be.


----------



## eswift

Coor these babes are coming thick and fast now! Well Done LK & Keerthy... Glad the ordeals over for you both... Hoep you're all home soon...

OK the jelousy is starting to slowly appear here now... LOL Babe was rather quiet yesterday until use before bedtime... I didn't know my skin could stretch and move like that, really I didn't... Felt like they were trying to come out via my belly button, bottom 1st... I feel rather tender now... Still feel babe bum right at the front, and I'm sure that they've got the feet purchased on my ribs to push themselves down.... Or maybe that's just wishful thinking!! I pinched all the pillows on the bed last night, propped myself well up and had my body pillow inbetween my legs and guess what?! I slept so well... Only woke twice to pee, and ready to get up when alarm went off...

I needed the car today, so had to drop OH off at work... DS really has given me his cold, urgh... Colds, coughs and babe do not mix, lost all my breakfast again... I really am not going to miss that one bit!!!

Come on babe swift... Time to move out!!! Hehehe my sisters boss went into work yesterday and said to her "You're gonna be an Auntie!", She said she looked at him and said "yep, I know...", to which he replied "No you're really gonna be an Auntie, by 12 midnight tomorrow!" LOL she said she felt very odd... Called me up yesterday lunch time to see where I was, and told me off for not being at the hospital in labour, and I needed to get a move on to meet the deadline! She was on that they're all planning to celebrate babe arrival too... Guess they're all ready for a drink LOL


----------



## Kte

Good morning everyone,

Huge Congratulations to Keerthy and Littlekitten :hugs: :happydance:

Well, 38wk MW appointment today, hope LO and everything is okay. I am going to mention my headaches today but not sure if they are related to anything. Figured it's just best to mention them. At what point do they discuss an induction date? I know I am not over so I suppose if LO hasn't turned up in the next few weeks its dicussed then? I have a sweep to book in first anyways :wacko: I really really want my LO to come in October! Sounds daft I know, but like I say, there are loads of birthdays around the late due date! Ah well, think I need to get over that one!

*Eswift*: What a weird thing to say to your sis about being an Auntie so soon?!? Mind you, it sounds like you would prefer sooner rather than later too! 

I have my sis turning up real soon, must give the front room a quick vac. I am a bit miffed as I realised I have run out of tea bags!!!!!! :dohh: We didn't anticipate the amount I would go through since finishing work :haha:

Hope Keerty and LK are recovering well and that their LO's have inspired some of these cosy ones to come out and play! :hugs: x


----------



## helz81

Yeahhh congratulations to Keerthy and Littlekitten :thumbup:!!

Harmony- sounds awful hun,have a big big :hugs:xx

38 weeks today :happydance:

I stepped up the eviction methods last night to try get something started after my bloody show!! I had a hot veg chilli for tea, half a pineapple, and abit of the old nipple stimulation and :sex: with the OH who was very happy to offer his services :haha: As soon as the nipple stimulation started I had a 5min long contraction! Ouch! Was hoping it had kick started me off but nope,didn't get anymore after that.

Todays plan is trying to keep moving..I'm going in a min to mop floors, hoover whole house and put clothes away in bedroom,with bouncing on ball in between when my thighs start to ache! If I don't start today, I won't get my fave MW cos she goes on hols tommorow :growlmad:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all

The numbers definately seem to be dwindling over here!!!
Feeling a bit more positive today after my 'off' day yesterday, still no signs of anything though:dohh:

Off to trawl around Sainsburys and Asda in a mo for some xmas inspiration and to get some offers, hopefully!!!

Midwife this afternoon, for another sweep, got to have lots of positive thoughts before I go there in the hope she will tell me I have progressed:winkwink:

Have a good day girls :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Helz im with you on the eviction process, :sex: isn't doing anything and im sure we've seen more action in the last week than we have all pregnancy :rofl: well all 3rd tri at least.

Off out shopping after JK so hoping a good walk around will help. I know my induction is only 5 days away but i'd love to start naturally.


----------



## MeggieMoo88

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

ARGH....i'm SO fed up, I dread to think what its like to go overdue & really hope I don't have to experience it! 

I ache all over the place, can't sleep at all, have majorrrr insomnia! My body seems to think 2am is time to wake up...mum thinks its a sign that is what time he will arrive or will be up for his feed at that time of night, I don't bloody care right now...I just want to be able to SLEEP. Seriously my body can't handle this anymore :(....sooo miserable.

Sorry for the rant! Congrats to Littlekitten & keerthey (sp!) hope your recovering well. 

Maffie - the sickness and reflux must be awful, you poor thing :hugs: 

Helz - Lol @ all your eviction methods, think I will be trying all in the book as of today! Hope your in labour soon & you get the MW you want!

JLO - Good luck for your sweep! :thumbup:

Kte - Hope all is well at your MW appt, have fun with your sister today! 

Eswift - My sister in law keeps saying Thursday/Friday i'm going to have this baby, I really hope she is right lol!! 

Well i'm off to dry & straighten my hair then find something to keep me busy all day & def a nap at some point :sleep: ...will pop back in later and see how we're all doing!

Meg
x


----------



## florabean1981

just a quickie while harrybo is asleep; so far we have 30 girls & 25 boys for the Bumpkins. Guess a lot of those yellow bumps must've been girls after-all? 

Hope everyone's doing okay? :hugs:


----------



## colsy

Big congrats to LK and Keerthy 

xx


----------



## pip holder

Just popping in quickly - fantastic news Lk and Keerthy :cloud9: :cloud9:
Well done lovelies!

Good luck for later JLo :hugs:

Just had my pre op ready for tomorrow - yikes, can't believe its nearly here :wacko: :baby:
Catch you all later :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## lindak

HI Ladies, Just quickly popping by to let you all know that I had my little man on Sunday at 22.16 , he was 7lb 3 oz and we called him Zac.. I am totally in love. We have just got home today , so I am a little all over the place . But I will put up my birth story and some pics soon. But briefly turns out I HAD been leaking for the whole week even though hosp told me that I wasnt leaking when I went in the week before. Labour was fine ladies for any of you that are nervous I was so nervous and had such an irrational fear but honestly its so worth it. Il fill you all in tommorrow. x Havent had a chance to look through all the threads but I see LK & Keerthy had there lo's so congrats xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlosomerset

:happydance: CONGRATS LINDA :happydance: Glad all went well and look forward to reading the birth story and seeing the pics x


----------



## jlosomerset

Just to let you all now Sainsburys has 1/3 off of all nappies at the mo, not sure how long its on for though x


----------



## eswift

MeggieMoo ~ I so hear you on the sleep front... It's so hard when everyone is sleeping and you've no chance on getting any... LOL... I keep thinking that babe's probably gonna want feeding more or less every 4 hours as I seem to need to eat every 4 hours now, even sometimes at night too... LOL Guess it's a case of wait and see...

LindaK ~ Congratulations!?!? Glad you're all home safe and sound....


----------



## Kte

florabean1981 said:


> just a quickie while harrybo is asleep; so far we have 30 girls & 25 boys for the Bumpkins. Guess a lot of those yellow bumps must've been girls after-all?
> 
> Hope everyone's doing okay? :hugs:

The more I go on the more I am convinved my yellow bump is a blue, they just seem to chilled and relaxed!!! 

*Pip.holder* ~ good luck for tomorrow :flower:

*LindaK* ~ Congratualtions! :happydance:
*
Eswift* & *MeggieMoo* ~ I think my LO will be the other way around, I have regular wake up times during the night I would be okay with that now so I am 99.9% sure they will be a day baby just to be awkward!! 

MW appointment soon, I am so excited to actually get out of the house that it is dragging now! Im sure we will only be in there for a whole 5 minutes too lol! My Sis just set off back and OH is now home so at least I am not ratteling about on my own. Had a good natter with my Sis so its been a good morning, even minus the tea bags!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good afternoon ladies! 

Congratulations LK, Keerthy and Lindak! 

All very quiet here - not a lot going on. Been for a walk, had a spicy pasta lunch and now just sat watching some telly before getting on with today's jobs! Got a few contractions this morning but nothing since...similar story to the other night really. 

39 weeks today, although the countdown seems a bit pointless now! lol 

Hugs to everyone who needs them! :hugs:

Will be on later if I have any news xx


----------



## Maffie

Well went shopping still cant get a changing mat :wacko: Having a few pains but nothing definite.

Starving as everywhere was shut down, will get lunch when i'm not as achey!

Linda congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Well MW appoitnemnt went well, LO is 3/5th and I was surprised as I feel LO so high up, they must be quite long and enjoying a stretch! MW was surprised I had felt no extra pressure. I mentioed the headaches she said my bp was fine and there was proteins so keep an eye on them and if they continue and don't go away with paracetamol to give them a call.

Next appoitnment is booked in and as much as OH and I like our MW lets hope we don't make it to then!!


----------



## Maffie

Oh gosh just had some pineapple and ooooh the heartburn is so bad from it. Going to soak my feet in hot clary sage water soon.


----------



## helz81

Linda- congratulations!!! Can't wait to read birth story! Glad youre both home and doing well xxx


I've had a go with my breast pump this aft to see if it would kick start contractions..just braxtons so far..but I do feel abit sick,so dunno if thats a sign?! And quite teary and emotional today too.


----------



## baby.love

hiya girls

please excuse any typo's but i am one handed at the mo :D

congrats to all the new mummies :hugs: isnt it fab and so worth the wait x

Sorry i havent caught up with anyones news or done my story yet.. All i have been doing is feeding and sleeping for the last 5 days.. Sienna is feeding so so well but its making mummy so so tired..... I am pissed off with the hospital at the mo as turns out they got her weight wrong :( Luckily my MW is on the case as she agree's plus we have pics of the scales in theatre... It turns out she was actually 7lb exactly and not 7lb 4oz... So she was a proper teeny tiny one...

I am off to attempt my birth story as my little lady is asleep after a nice bath and feed... Catch you all in a bit xxxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon everyone....I'm very very bored but we have pie for tea! :thumbup: I'm so hungry all the time at the moment. Hubby says I'm fixated lol 

My toothache has come back again...it's not too bad. I've not been able to take anything as we have no painkillers in the house (lord knows what will happen if I go into labour as I have been saving the 1 paracetamol we have left! lol). Payday tomorrow though - big plans for a big breakfast out and then a big shopping trip for food, baby bits and home-brew gear. I'm so excited :happydance: (sods law that I will be in labour by the morning so we can't go! :dohh:)

Bit of TMI but about the only 'sign' i'm getting....hubby and I have been using the :sex: induction technique quite a lot. This afternoon I got a 'gush' of fluid in the middle....not a lot since, and i wouldn't say there was a huge amount at the time but hubby is wondering whether my waters have broken but bubs is now blocking the rest. I'm hoping it will stay in place until we're in Mama's and Papa's tomorrow lol...could use the vouchers! lol:blush:

Anyhoo, I'm off to put the pie in the oven....chicken and ham! Yummer! Then jam roly poly and custard! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok and have a good evening. Good to hear all the nice stories from the October Mummies....hope to join you very soon! :cloud9:


----------



## Maffie

The pie sounds nice aimee. We are trying curry tonight, not sure what I should have heat wise :shrug:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

oh my gosh im in so much pain! bleeding quite heavy today and got tummy ache =[, also so so tired!! im sleeping most of the afternon cause having hardly any sleep at night! lol. Lil man weighs 9lb14nhalfoz! 9nhalfoz in 13days! lil fatso <3


----------



## sam76

Congratulations LK, Keerthy and Lindak!, well done!!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok and keeping well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

XTaylorsMummy ~ If I was you I'd call the mw or GP's as I'm not sure if you should be in pain and still bleeding heavily... I hope you feel better soon, it's not gonna do you or Dexter any good you ending up run down... 

Maffie ~ I've had horrid horrid heartburn the last couple of day, doesn't matter what I've eaten or drank I've still ended up with heartburn... And bloody sickness again! Argh... Come on babe, hurry up and move out... I'm really looking forward to the instant cure for both... I'm sure you find a changing mat soon...

Baby.Love ~ Glad you and sienna are doing well, I'm sorry to hear about the mistake at the hospital... Enjoy your bath...

Aimee-Lou ~ Sounds like you've got loads planned for tomorrow; wish I had the energy... I managed a trip into town this morning and that was it for today... LOL

JLo ~ How you doing?

Kte ~ I'm glad you had a nice morning with you sister... I'm looking forward to seeing mine in December, wonder how long we'll be able to get on without falling out with each other this time???


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening all

Had midwife this afternoon, as my mw is on hols it was a different one taking the clinic who just happens to be the team leader, she was running 40 mins late but I was last appointment, just aswell as I was in there for nearly 40 mins:dohh:
She did another sweep, said I'm 2cms dilated and favourable:happydance: but when she checked measurement I'm still measuring 37 weeks, so after a few phone calls and her demanding that I be slotted in I am off to hospital in morning for a chat with consultant and a growth scan, fingers x its all ok and just lo in a funny position.
No pains or anything since the sweep so not holding out much hope but you never know!!!!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## florabean1981

Congrats Linda! Zac is a cute little name too :)

JLo- I really hope the sweep works for you this time!!!!!!!!! He's obviously far too comfy inside you still :dohh:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Evening ladies, 

Well you have all been chatting far too much again, and i'm far too tired to do lots of mentions, so :hugs:& :wave: to everyone! Hope your all okay :) 

I've had a pretty chilled out today, bounced around on my ball a little, ate ALOT of food :haha: and watched lots of baby programmes LOL...not the best thing to do when so close to due date, crapping myself again now! 

Off to bed shortly, DP is out at football and won't be back till after 10, hoping he doesn't wake me when he comes in or there will be trouble :grr:...trying to make the most of my uninterrupted sleep! 

Night all!! 

x x


----------



## Anababe

Jlo- hope the sweep works this time! Good luck with the scan. Wont be long now til LO is here :hugs:

Linda - congrats hun, cant wait to see pics :)

Leah - aw sounds like sienna is doing great. Sorry to hear the hospital made a mistake tho!

Aimee - hope the toothache is better now. Sounds promising with the possible waters, FX something happens soon! Hope you have a nice day out tomorrow :)

Taylorsmummy - I agree it may be best to get checked out if your not feeling right. Sounds like dexter is doing well though, and enjoying his food :D

I've had a fun day today, hospital at 6am with regular but not very painful contractions, 8mins apart. Loads of pressure and was very sick and shakey, so phoned maternity unit at hospital and they told me go in to be checked, especially with me not having much movement yesterday. Anyway all is fine, took a while but baby started moving eventually once he'd woken up lol

Monitor was showing the contractions but my cervix is still very much closed and far back. So no effacement or dilation at all :( not holding much hope of him arriving before due date on sunday!

Least he's ok tho! :) been on my ball for a while tonight and just come to bed now. So tired!

Hope everyone is ok :)

Night xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone - the idea is to plan loads so bubs has plenty of opportunity to scupper the plans! :wacko::haha: Should be a nice day tomorrow. I'm not very convinced that it was waters tbh....I think it was just A LOT of discharge. Lets just say that hubby has had a 'rummage' and has found me to be a little bit dilated - about 1cm so it would appear that things are moving in the general direction. .....:thumbup: Woohoo! 

Anababe - glad everything is ok. :flower:

Jlo- hope you get some movement soon! Your LO is obviously very comfy - hope mine doesn't get any ideas lol. 

Right...Matrix then bed ready for a busy day tomorrow! :wacko:


----------



## pip holder

Yaay congratulations Linda :cloud9:- I KNEW that was leakage, dozy hozzy :growlmad:

Good luck to you all whilst I'm away, lots of labour :dust: to all that need it

Well I'm saying goodnight as got to go and do a few bits befor very early start tomorrow, am cacking myself now :blush:

Will update Florabean as to the flavour/weight etc, wish me luck, still not sunk in yet :dohh: :hugs::kiss:
aaarrrrggghhhhhhh..................


----------



## cloud9mummy

wow you've all been very busy since I was last here...! congratulations all the new mummies and lots of speedy labour dust for everybody having early contractions!!

I can't believe that in the morning I will finally get to meet my little man!!! I'm hoping he will be strong but am trying to prepare myself for his possible stay in neonatal like I've been warned could be the case.

maffie - is it ok if i text you to update the bumpkins?


----------



## Maffie

cloud9mummy said:


> wow you've all been very busy since I was last here...! congratulations all the new mummies and lots of speedy labour dust for everybody having early contractions!!
> 
> I can't believe that in the morning I will finally get to meet my little man!!! I'm hoping he will be strong but am trying to prepare myself for his possible stay in neonatal like I've been warned could be the case.
> 
> maffie - is it ok if i text you to update the bumpkins?

Hi text me at anytime hun. Im sure all will go well so good luck cxant wait to hear


I am sat here at what 4.30am eating more curry :rofl:

carseat is coming tomorrow well today really :happydance:


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Good Luck to all that are being induced, having C-Sections and sweeps... Hope all goes well for you all...

Anababe ~ Sounds like your LO is so very comfy in there too...

JLo ~ Hope the scan goes well, and the sweep works...

Maffie ~ I'm not sure I could fancy curry for breakfast LOL... Hope it starts sommat though...

MeggieMoo ~ It's hard just playing the waiting game isn't it? I too am trying to make the most of the little solid sleep I'm managing to get... Since OH haas been on days this week with his new job, I'm not convinced either of us are getting much sleep... Both of us seem to have got use to having the whole bed... It's Mine All Mine!?!?!

Aimee-Lou ~ I'm sure with all the plans and how active you're being that babe will arrive at the most inconvient moment... Sod being somewhere where it could benefit you... LOL hope you enjoy your shopping anyway...

Well, I manage a little more sleep the last couple of nights... Woo Hoo... Babe is still not too active, think that cause there's so little room for movement now, my bump is so very solid, it's still feels quite tender... hey ho not too long left now, hopefully...

Anyway, hope you all have a good day and feel quite well...


----------



## baby.love

Morning all

Oooh good luck to those having babies today :D 

Well my little miss slept so well last night.. she only woke twice bless her, I have had to stop BF'ing as i wasnt supplying enough and she wasnt settling at all, so i spoke to the MW and it was agreed its best to give her a bottle... So Sienna is an Aptimil baby and she loves it :lol: 

I hope everyone is well and Maffie i hope you enjoyed your curry :rofl: :sick:

catch you all in a little while xxx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning all:flower:

Well need to leave in 30 mins for my scan, just had some breakfast and going to double check my hospital bag just in case, doubtful, they decide to keep me in.
Don't seem to have had anything happen since the sweep, not even any spotting, am so disheartened right now , think the tiredness is catching up with me too, so that always makes things seem worse:cry:
Best wishes to all those with hopeful babies arriving today.

Emily - I had a dream about you last night, you had posted on Facebook overnite that you had had a little boy, had the name aswell but wont put it incase it turns out I'm Mystic Meg, spooky:haha:

:hugs: to all x


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning ladies! 

Well no sign of bubs overnight - so we're off out in a few minutes for a slap up breakfast a la greasy spoon, and then to buy the whole of the supermarket by the look of the list! :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok....good luck to those going in for c-sections and inductions today! :flower: :flower:
Have a good day!


----------



## Maffie

I cant count 4am as breakfast as I had a bath and went back for another nap. 

I've just posted in 3rd tri thats cloud9mummy has had her baby boy 

Linkie


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Maffie - Curry at 4am sounds good to me! LOL We're ordering in indian on Friday night if bubs hasn't made an appearance, doesn't look like it so far (booo hooo) name me some good hot dishes ;) lol! 

Aimee Lou - Enjoy your big slap up breakfast, all this talk of food is making me salivate! hahaha, hope the shoppin brings on your labour  

Jlo - Hope all goes well at your scan 

Eswift - My babe seems to have quietened down alot too, feeling more little tiny wriggles than big rolls etc ...they do say they have a quiet period before entering into the world ;) you never know! 

Leah - Sienna sounds like shes doing fab, twice a night is great...think I could manage with that! Sorry to hear BF isn't going so well, but if glad shes more happier on Aptimal, we have a few cartons of that on stand by if I don't manage to BF!

Good luck to all having C-sections and being induced today! 

Well I feel fantastic today, I went to bed last night at 8:45 and woke this morning at 10...so more than 12 hours sleep...and I didn't wake ONCE, wahoooo!!! Hope its my bodys way of saying right i'm ready now! 
My mum keeps ringing from work bless her, asking if I have any twinges, getting slightly annoying....wish it was me ringing her saying i'm in labour *sigh* 

Plans for today are to put final bits into my labour bag, sort through a huge bag of newborn/0-3 clothes from my friend :D (all cute Next and M&S stuff!!)....and take my pooch a nice big long walk as i've been neglecting the poor thing! 

Hope you all have a nice day, catch up with you all later!
x


----------



## Maffie

I had a chicken madras, pilau rice, plain naan and cucumber riata (sp)


----------



## Kte

Mornign all (just!)

I was catching up on posts and then my PC decided to re-start itself so then I had to catch up even more!! Now my 'owl mog' has decided to sit infront of the keyboard so I can't type bless him!

Good Luck :flower: to everyone being induced, having C-Sections and sweeps x
Congratualtions to Cloud9Mummy :happydance:

My MW said yesterday that LO's movoments would be more wriggles and stretches now, rather than boystrous (sp) kicks etc

I have loads more to write really but my brain is still hurting, another day yet another headache. At least it was pay day today so I have bought some paracetamol, it's not really kicked in but I only took one about 45 mins ago. Think I will go and just relax now. There was so much stuff I wanted to do today but I think its best to 'take 5'.

Catch you all later x


----------



## colsy

Big congrats to Cloud9Mummy and LindaK xx


----------



## florabean1981

Congratulations to Cloud9mummy! Kai is a cool name :)

I will update you all on Pip Holder as/when she texts me. Finger's crossed everything will be ok. I just literally broke my phone last night, so I've been phoneless for the last 12 hours, but now setting up my old phone again with my sim so I can make sure I get her texts n stuff. :dohh: Hopefully nothing major has happened yet or I'll feel terrible for missing it. (stupid technology)


----------



## Maffie

Ooooh good luck to Pip

Kte :hugs: I know how horrendous headaches can make you feel. Ive found a walk in fresh air can help, if desperate I lie on the sofa with a cold wet flannel on my head. My boy is all wriggles these days too. He is very good at sticking his bum out though!.

oooh flora I couldn't cope without a phone :wacko:


----------



## florabean1981

hey ladies, can you remember I said about the leak in my kitchen a while back? (I reported it to my landlord on 14th aug- they sent a surveyor, a carpenter (?!!!!) & a plumber & they still have no idea what's causing the saturation under the floor & why the wall at the back at one of the cupboards is now black with mould on a buliding that's pretty much brand new!!!!!!
Well, the surveyor guy came out again today with a damp-meter thingy & it turns out the whole of our flat is saturated & they are definitely gonna have to rip out the kictchen & take up the floors to get it sorted.
Finally!!! But thanks for taking so long, now that I have a 9 day old baby & the colder weather is kicking in. Bloody idiots.
So, that, combined with the fire upstairs last week (arson by the previous owner) is the last straw for us.... 
But.... in a weird kinda way, this has worked in our favour, coz my OH's mum has now agreed that when he turns 25 in 10 days time, she will sign over his inheritance money so we can buy our own house!!!!!!! (we have been asking this for nearly 2 years, but she refused coz she said my OH wasn't responsible enough to deal with it!). 
I feel so relieved. I cannot wait to have our own actual house, with a garage & a place we can decorate to our own tastes instead of magnolia, lol. And give Harry the most amazing bedroom ever (underwater theme, as daddy is a scuba diver) and have a place that is ours forever, lol.
Woo-hoo!!!!!!! (can you tell I'm happy???)
So, now I can start house hunting between feeds instead of playing farmville like a saddo! :)


----------



## colsy

So, out of interest, because I'm not even 40wks yet, does anybody know what happens if you point-blank refuse to have a sweep or gel or a Syntocinin drip? I don't mean what happens physically (because presumably the baby will come out eventually!), but what happens legally? Like, can the medical establishment do enforced induction if it believes you are endangering your or the baby's life? Like I say, this is purely hypothetical - now I've got all this spare time on my hands, I have too much time to think of "interesting" scenarios!


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Fantastic news!!! Happy house hunting :D x


----------



## colsy

By the way, to all of you trying the chilli method of eviction - I've had chillies in some form or another every day for the past ten days, and baby's still entirely comfortable in there, thanks very much. And that's not for want of trying! I never thought I'd end up joining the club of girls pleading with baby to come out, but that's exactly what I'm doing now. Ho hum.

By the way, FloraBean, that's fab news re your house situation. xx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Colsy - I know you can refuse any sort of sweep/induction, they just do checks on you and the baby every day I think from about 10 days, and obviously if baby or you are showing any signs of stress or danger, then I think by law they have to act then....
My friend went to 15 days before her little lady ventured into the world, and she was still only 7lb 2oz...so obviously wasn't ready before that anyway! All was fab with them though. 

Hope that helped!

x x x


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, ladies.

Congrats to Linda, Keerthy and Littlekitten:cloud9:
I'm so glad that youre managing to get your own place at last!!!! You must be so happy:happydance: esp after all of the bad luck in the place you're in.

I'm still not too great. Bloods came back negative again for pre eclampsia which is great but my potassium levels are high. Doc thinks that it could be due to the traumatic nature of the blood sample, she thinks that some of the blood cells were damaged when she tried to extract them and as a result leaked potassium into the serum but she may do more to be sure. Don't know if i'm up for that again :wacko:. Still having headaches and the anti sickness tabs are making me really dopey lol. Apart from that all is grand and most importantly the LO is doing fine :)


----------



## eswift

Wow! I've missed loads today...

Colsy ~ Think I'm part of the "Oh, come on out Little Swift your time is up!" group. Not too sure but I don't think babe is taking the hint... LOL 

Meggie-Moo ~ I've started to call my Mum about 10 ish prior to her calling me every lunch time... Stopped the are you ok calls...

Florabean ~ That is fantastic news about the house situation.. Happy hunting!

HarmonyBunny ~ I really do hope everything runs smooth for you until babe arrives...

Baby.Love ~ I'm sorry that the BFing hasn't worked too well for you, but if Sienna doing well on formula, it doesn't matter... Hope she soon puts the weight on...

I've pottered about the house today, cleaned and hoovered all the way through and done all the ironing... Even with cold and ms; they just don't mix well at all. I'm sick of the bloody hearburn and tightenings now... I'm getting rather restless, and fed up of being stuck in the house!?!?! Ok enough moaning...

DS will be home soon... Must remember to send him with the dog for milk... I'm toying with cooking mince, veg, mash and yorkshire puds for tea... Hmmm proper Autumnal food, not sure what time OH will be home, hoping it'll be about 6ish... As all week he's more or less been finished 12 hours after he's started...


----------



## sobersadie

Hey, just to let you all know ive had my baby girl - Cori Elizabeth. My waters broke last Friday night (9th oct) but had no pain so went in to hospital on sat to get induced but they wanted to leave me 48 hours grrr but baby passed meconium so was induced sunday (ill post longer story on birth announcements section later) and she was born in 3 1/2 hours with gas and air and was out in 3 pushes! Weight 6ld 7oz but had an infection and a few wee breathing problems then jaundice and now is trying to suck feed rather than through her feeding tube so will be in neo natal till sunday at least. But she's fine and im so glad she's here!


----------



## florabean1981

aww, congrats Sobersadie. :) Hope Cori gets better really quickly so she can be home with you. :hugs:

Pip Holder (Bec) had her little boy Adam Lewis thismorning- he weighed 7lbs 1oz. I've put a thread in 3rd tri section too for her. Mum & baby are doing just fine. :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...older-had-her-baby-boy-today.html#post3304565


----------



## katethegeek

finally!

10 days overdue the litle lady arrived 11/10/09, weighing in at 8lbs 5oz. :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

finally!!! I wondered what had happened to you!!!!!! Glad she's finally here tho. Hope you're all doing well? :hugs:

(edit) That's 33 girls & 28 boys so far. :)

(edit again) 29 boys coz mumof42009 just posted in 3rd tri that Nanaki just had her little boy, lol--- wow, it's all go today!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

Just thought i'd pop by while had 5 mins to let you know my little man is home :happydance: he came out last night, he is doing really well and fully breast fed now. Ive been told he has severe allergy to diary products so ive had to cut everything out my diet and if he ever needed topping up he has special formula but other than that he is gorgoues. Im so happy is been a long month!
Other good news Nanaki had her baby this morn a little boy by c-section huge congrats to her and other oct mummys x


----------



## Maffie

ooooh I want my baby nooooooooow


----------



## florabean1981

Mumof4: my little bro is allergic to all dairy- it makes him bleed internally- his body just can't cope with it. But, other than that, he is a strapping, healthy 22 yr old now & other than avoiding dairy, it doesn't affect him in any way, especially now that there are so many dairy alternatives out there, which there wasn't when he was little. I hope your little man continues to grow & develop happily & healthily now he's home. You must be so glad to have him with you & the rest of your family at last! Best wishes to you all.


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls very quick hello from me. Will post a proper birth story when I get chance but in essence it was very long, traumatic and he had to be delivered in theatre by forceps with the cord around his neck and arm. Laboured for 6 days in total, and 53 hours roughly of contractions from 5 minutes apart to birth. We are home now and both doing ok. Very sore but he is so worth it. Love to all x


----------



## djgirl1976

Wow! Congrats katethegeek, lindak, LK, keerthy and anyone else I may have missed on there! So much has happened in just a few days around here! 
I am still sitting and waiting. Nurse is supposed to be calling me back to get me scheduled in tonight. I keep hoping and wishing that things will start on their own first, but I am not so hopeful at this point. I really didn't think he would stay in this long. Not even that it seems like a long time at this point, but I kind of guessed he would show up a day or two late at the most. Usually my body runs like a clock. :shrug:
Anyway, good luck to all and I hope to be posting a birth story soon!:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening everyone - still no signs of bubs. 

We've been out for nearly 7 hours and have bought out ASDA and boots but we now have a curry in the oven, a pineapple to eat afterwards, and a lot of bubble baths to use up as well as 3 packs of paracetamol! lol

All the way around the shops I was getting really severe stabbing pains and they would literally stop me in my tracks. Loads of discharge (nothing like the other day though) but when we were on our last stop (butchers) they seemed to stop and I've had nothing since. Bubs has been kicking me in the ribs again so I don't think it's done very much.....lets see if the curry and pineapple work! lol

Went and got hubby's homebrew gear - he's got the ingredients and equipment to make hawthorn wine, peach champagne, a very good red wine and 40 pints of IPA! Should keep us going lol. 

Anyhoo...I've got to go and make us some drinks up! Hope we're all ok....congrats to all the new mummies! Today seems to have been a bumper day! :flower:

Will be on later on once I've eaten....I'm starving!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Kaites

Wow so much has happened in the past few days since I last checked in! Congrats to all the new mummies!! 

Maffie- your food eviction techniques have me craving Indian food! :)
Mumof4- that's awesome that you finally get to bring your little guy home!
LittleKitten- that was one LONG labour- you've definitely got my respect :) 
djgirl- I hope your LO arrives for you soon!
Aimee-lou- have fun with your homebrew adventures. We bottled a nice red a week before the baby arrived (got some fun pics of me bottling the wine with a huge belly) and I can't wait to start drinking it (it still needs some time to mature).

Anyway, little miss Emma is starting to wake up- she gave me just enough time to catch up on all the posts I missed. My milk monster weighed 8lbs 13oz at birth and at her week old check up she had gained back the weight she lost and was up to 9lbs 2ozs. So far so good for BFing- hopefully she continues to do well since sterilizing bottles would be a pain... 

:hugs: to those that need them- can't wait to hear about the next crop of bumpkin arrivals!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Kaites - How gorgeous is Emma! And you have just given hubby ideas as he is a member of a home-brew forum and so I may feature in tomorrows photo's lol. 

Just thought I would put up my bump pic.....39 weeks and 1 day......and so jealous of you girls!
 



Attached Files:







39w1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dom85

Hi everyone. Wow, there has been a flurry of babies since I was last here! A massive congratulations to everyone!

I will hopefully get around to posting a birth story and pictures tomorrow but thought that I would pop in to let everyone know that my beautiful baby boy Brady Luke was born on Sunday 11th October at 21:23 weighing 8lb 6oz. I was induced at 38 weeks because of gestational diabetes but the process was very long and difficult so he was born nearer to 39 weeks by c section.

I went into hospital last Wednesday and ended up needing 5 gels, I think I updated at some point while I was in there?! Well in the early hours of Sunday morning my waters broke on their own and I was hooked up to 4 drips and the feotal monitor for the entire labour. The hormone drip in my experience was horrendous, but there was a problem with doing my epidural and the labour wasn't progressing, Brady was getting tired as well so had an emergency c section.

Brady had to be given some formula straight away as his blood suagrs were low, and after a very frustrating day and night yesterday Ive made the decision not to breastfeed as he has been much happier today with the formula. Recovery is going well, although I haven't had more than 3 hours sleep since I went into hospital, he is so worth it though, I can't beleive that I made this amazing little person.

Congrats again everyone who has had their babies, and hope everyone else isn't waiting too long xx


----------



## florabean1981

Oh, congratulations Dom & well done for getting through what sounds like a pretty tough labour process too. Hope you're both doing well?!


----------



## Gunner's Mama

I wanted to let the world know that I have a beautiful baby boy. We named him Gavin James and he is a dream. I wish my last baby was this easy. Congrats to all the other new October mums!


----------



## Anababe

Hey, looks like its my turn. Contractions every 8-10mins now and bleeding slightly, its so so painful already and I've so far to go yet :( I think I've changed my mind about home birth not sure i'm going to cope very well. I'm starting to remember labour with my son and im a little scared! Anyway gonna go have a bath. Will update when I can xx


----------



## eswift

Anababe ~ Try to relax love... You can do this... Think of somewhere calm and safe... I hope your labour doesn't last too long... If you don't want to be alone call your midwife sooner rather than later... Big hugs love...


----------



## Anababe

going in hospital now, 2-3 mins apart soo painful :cry:


----------



## baby.love

Anababe good luck babes i will be thinking of you.... :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Maffie

Good luck Anababe.

Congrats to all the new mummies

Dom it sounds like a long process for you labour, were you not dilating? I know they told me some women have 4-6 gels. Im starting to hope and wish and pray 1-2 will get me going.

Morning ladies, well had to get up for about 8 wees last night and the vivid nightmares were back. Still only 3 more sleeps until induction time.


----------



## Kte

*GunnersMum* and*Dom* ~ congratulations :happydance:
Plus congratualtions to any new mum's I have missed out! :happydance: :cloud9:

*Annababe* ~ Good luck, hope things move quickly for you so the pain doesn't last for much longer :flower: :hugs:

Morning all,

*Maffie* ~ hope you can catch up on some sleep without the nightmares :hugs:

*Flora* ~ Happy house hunting!!!!! :happydance:

Well I am feeling much better today (with paracetamol's at the ready just in case!) Off for a quick shower soon and then I am off to tackle some more washing, then a cuppa and watch my free breastfeeding dvd (if I can figure out how to connect the DVD player to the 'new' telly). I say 'new' as it's a big old black box thing from OH's Mum and Dad as ours died a few weeks ago. I'm looking forward to pottering and doing house stuff again today, have some baby clothes to iron so I'm looking forward to that too . . . wonder how long this enthusiasm will last? :haha:

Baby arrival wise, I think if anything happens it is hopefully goping to start around 8 /9 at night as I always feel a bit iffy then, tightness etc. Think LO is still making their way down, I was so achey all last night so something must be going on in there!

:hugs: x


----------



## Maffie

Kte sounds liek your day is going to be like mine. I have a list of jobs to do. Even though I didnt sleep well im quite full of energy today. Just watching JK. I need to watch my breast feeding dvd at some point. Got lots of washing to do, repack bags for hospital and might wash my tots bots. I want the living room looking perfect by tonight so need to put away all the washing i've already done.


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls just a quickie

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/205865-anababes-little-man-here.html

Gotta dash as i have to save a princess in distress :lol: Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Anababe just text to say that Logan was born at 9.42 this morning. No weight as yet. Have sent her our congrats and will update when I have more details.


----------



## eswift

Kte & Maffie ~ I've my DS at home today, he's not well; got sent home with a headache yesterday. He's had some paracetamol, sat chilling at the moment rather quiet for him... He's told me it's on the doing side of his brain, apparently that's the right hand side of the brain... Glad I got the housework done yesterday, just the shopping to do tomorrow... OH's gonna take me in the morning, there's not much we need this week... Think I must have done 2 large shops when getting tesco's to deliver, can't justify it this week we need so little..

Baby.Love ~ Sounds like Sienna really agrees with the formula milk, only waking once last night! Sounds good to me... She'll soon put the weight on!

Anababe ~ Congratulations Love!?!?

I've really sore back & hips today... Told OH we're gonna have to make a proper effort at trying to get babe swift out, my mobility is getting worse, just from sleeping in the bed... I can hardly move today...


----------



## baby.love

eswift said:


> Kte & Maffie ~ I've my DS at home today, he's not well; got sent home with a headache yesterday. He's had some paracetamol, sat chilling at the moment rather quiet for him... He's told me it's on the doing side of his brain, apparently that's the right hand side of the brain... Glad I got the housework done yesterday, just the shopping to do tomorrow... OH's gonna take me in the morning, there's not much we need this week... Think I must have done 2 large shops when getting tesco's to deliver, can't justify it this week we need so little..
> 
> *Baby.Love ~ Sounds like Sienna really agrees with the formula milk, only waking once last night! Sounds good to me... She'll soon put the weight on!*
> Anababe ~ Congratulations Love!?!?
> 
> I've really sore back & hips today... Told OH we're gonna have to make a proper effort at trying to get babe swift out, my mobility is getting worse, just from sleeping in the bed... I can hardly move today...

Yeah she is without doubt a bottle kinda girl x When i was BF'ing she was only staying satisfied for about 10 mins before starting to grizzle, but now she is going 4-6 hours between feeds and having alot more awake time where she is content... :cloud9:

I hope your bubba makes an appearance soon hun xxx


----------



## harmonybunny

Wow, what a busy baby day!! Congratulations to all new mummies and babies:happydance:

I'm 39 weeks today and my little man seems to be going nowhere in a hurry! Been having perod pains and lower back pains along with a lot of braxton hicks over the past few days but he still hasn't engaged yet. His daddy is soooooo anxious, if he doesn't appear soon he's gonna have a breakdown lol:wacko:


----------



## sam76

GunnersMum and Dom congrats!!! 
Well done to to Anababe!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning ladies, 

Just popping on quickly before taking dog out for his dailies! 

Congratulations to all the new mummies! yesterday really was a bumper day wasn't it! :flower: Dom's little lad sounds like he was a healthy size! 2 weeks early and over 8lb! Well done you!!!! 

Anyhoo's we've got a busy day of home-brewing to do today. We're off out to collect hawthorn berries and nettle tips.....not sure about the apples as we don't have a press so that may have to wait til next year - 1 think 4 wines and a beer will be plenty to keep us going lol. We're going to take the camera with us on the expedition as it could be funny lol. 

Have a good day ladies. Also, bit of TMI, hubby had another 'rummage' and found me to be 2cm dilated so hopefully another active day should do it! Fingers crossed and have a lovely day! 

BTW Kte - ironing baby clothes.....are you mad? lol - My iron only sees about 20 minutes of action a week for shirts! :blush:


----------



## Maffie

:rofl: @ aimee and ironing. My mum has washed and ironed and hung all the babies things, they all have little bags over them to keep them clean and fresh. I so wont be up to doing all that when sproglett comes.

I have some stitch like pains today. Anyone else had them?


----------



## helz81

Aimee- If you don't mind me asking..how does your hubby know what to feel for when he has a rummage lol? :blush: I want my hubby to have a rummage now! Does he just put a finger in and feel around? I can't remember how MW's did internals it's too long ago!


----------



## Kaites

Good morning!

Aimee-lou- nice bump pic- that would be funny if they featured you in the forum. We also made a white chocolate port at the same time as the red wine and it smells yummy 
dom85, Gunner's Mama and Anababes- congrats on your babies!
baby.love- cute pic of Sienna in your signature :)
eswift- hope you are feeling better

Well, enough computer time for me- gonna grab a bowl of cereal before the baby wakes up again... Hope you are all having a lovely day!


----------



## jlosomerset

Congrats to all the new mummies:hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

helz81 said:


> Aimee- If you don't mind me asking..how does your hubby know what to feel for when he has a rummage lol? :blush: I want my hubby to have a rummage now! Does he just put a finger in and feel around? I can't remember how MW's did internals it's too long ago!

Hi helz - we followed these instructions. 

https://www.ehow.com/how_2103641_check-cervix-dilation.html

It helps that hubby is a biologist and doesn't mind this kind of thing....also helps if you're in the bath as it's a lot less 'intrusive'. 

Sorry for the TMI lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

We're back from our foraging expedition....the dog hated it. For a small rugged terrier he is no good off-road! lol

We have a gallon of nettle tops, a huge bag full of various hawthorn type bits and a carrier bag of apples. Not bad for about an hours work. Just had to pop into town to get lemons as we found we had forgotten them and the juice we have is no good. :dohh: Drat! 

Right.....just had soup and sarnies and now off to go and sort out all this scrummy food. I'm going to have a go at making a chutney with the leftovers so I'm off to go look up a recipe. 

Hope we're all ok - :hugs: to everyone experiencing pains. Maffie - I haven't had stitch like pains but I'm still getting some really bad stabbing pains.


----------



## Eala

Congratulations to all the new mummies! Wow, the Bumpkins have been busy! :)

Baby.love - I had a similar issue with BF'ing, and so Romilly is an Aptamil baby too. She's much happier, and so are myself and DH. She's thriving on her formula, so I'm trying to concentrate on that. (I do still have guilty moments though :/) Sienna is utterly gorgeous, I love your profile pic :)

Aimee-Lou, your foraging expedition sounds like fun :lol: You've got my mouth watering now!

I can't comment on the stitch-like/stabbing pains, sorry. I didn't have any early warning signs at all! But hoping it's the start of something for those having them :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Eala said:


> Congratulations to all the new mummies! Wow, the Bumpkins have been busy! :)
> 
> *Baby.love - I had a similar issue with BF'ing, and so Romilly is an Aptamil baby too. She's much happier, and so are myself and DH. She's thriving on her formula, so I'm trying to concentrate on that. (I do still have guilty moments though :/) Sienna is utterly gorgeous, I love your profile pic *Aimee-Lou, your foraging expedition sounds like fun :lol: You've got my mouth watering now!
> 
> I can't comment on the stitch-like/stabbing pains, sorry. I didn't have any early warning signs at all! But hoping it's the start of something for those having them :hugs:

OMG hun thank you, i feel so much better knowing its not just me.. I have felt so guilty and have cried about it. 
I know deep down that we have done whats right for her and the fact that she is so content on the bottle is fab :) :hugs:


----------



## keerthy

Hello ladies..... 

Me back home with my little girl, will update with story etc later....  Still conflicting with names though! lol 

Here are a few piccies for you girls.... She was 3kg 510 grms

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/4016470619_3d48dc46fc.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2508/4016472151_e8f1d97aec_b.jpg

Am absolutely Chuffed!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Kte

:shock: I'm not ironing everything! I have enthusiasm but no where near that much ~ if I can get away with it I will! :blush: It's just a few items like some little jean dungarees that dried all crinkly and it was my 'reward' for the after normal ironing!! :wacko:

OH just made me laugh, he is carving a pumpkin already and I caught him using the vac to suck up all the pips from inside the pumpkin! Cheet! My poor vac :rofl:

*Keerthy* ~ gorgeous pics! :cloud9:


----------



## eswift

Keerthy ~ What a beautiful little girl! Congratulations!?!? I'm sure you'll choose the name that suits her the best...

Today has been one long day, OH is still at work, DS and I have had a true PJ day... No reason to go out and he's feeling much better after just chilling today... My back and hips are still sore, getting tightenings over the bump again... I hope that babe decides to come soon...


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening everyone! Still no baby and not looking promising lol 

The wines are coming on well....took me 3 hours to seperate out all of the hawthorn berries but they are now soaking ready to have all the other bits added. Hubby's wine and beer are all sorted and already showing signs of life (lord knows what the HV/MW will think when they come round as the dining room is now a mini-brewery! lol) 

I've been really active all day but having sat down I am going to have to chill out a bit as baby has been very quiet....doesn't like it when I'm all up and about lol. 

Hope everyone is ok. fingers crossed for you eswift! Keerty - congrats on your LO (whatever name she chooses for herself! lol). 

will be on later xx


----------



## Kte

Evenin' all :D

*Eswift *~ glad your DS is feeling better. A PJ day sounds sooooooo nice. 

*Aimee.lou *~ 3hrs to sort the berries!! I'm sure if you promise the MW and HV some when they come over then they won't mind! I'm sure it will be fine really.

There is no way OH would try and 'check' for me, it would totally creep him out. He dreamt the other night I had given birth and we had had a little boy. He said then I had the placenta and it was like a floppy jellyfish flipping about!! I do worry about him lately lol! Bless.

I had another couple of headaches today but have taken tablets and they seen to be working. OH keeps telling me to call MW / hosp though, I feel much better than yesterday and LO is as wriggily as ever so I will see what tomorrow brings. Don't really fancy going to Hosp this weekend but need to do what's best for LO. As I say, not as bad as yesterday though so here is hopeing they are going away.


----------



## Eala

baby.love said:


> OMG hun thank you, i feel so much better knowing its not just me.. I have felt so guilty and have cried about it.
> I know deep down that we have done whats right for her and the fact that she is so content on the bottle is fab :) :hugs:

I totally hear where you are coming from. I so wanted to BF, we managed the first 5 days and then it was just so clear that it wasn't working. We were sat at 3am, she was howling, I was sobbing, and my DH was nearly crying too. Thankfully the mw's were all very supportive of us stopping, but I still get a twinge every time someone does the "So why did you stop? / How are you feeding her?" question. :nope:

Like you said, we have both done what's right for her (and for us!), and they're both content and thriving, so it's all for the best.

Big :hugs: for you for those guilty moments (I know how that feels!).

Keerthy - huge congratulations! Your little lady is beautiful :)


----------



## Maffie

Evening all, wow im hot tonight. Heating is turned right down but I feel like a furnace! OH still at work and he has a big release in the morning so due back in at 4am :wacko:

Eala and baby.love dont feel guilty about bottle feeding better a happy mummy and baby :thumbup:

Keerthy your little girl is so beautiful, i'm sure you will find a name just as beautiful. :flower:

Eswift pj day sounds good. Hope DS is feeling better, headaches are rotten!

Kte hope your headaches settle, definitely get checked out if they continue. I dont fancy oh having a rummage either well other than with his naughty bits :rofl:

I've realised today I have deliveries coming next week and i'll be in hospital :dohh: I think hoping they will come tomorrow is too much like wishful thinking! Will have to get oh to collect from the sorting office/couriers!


----------



## bonfloss

Eala and Baby.Love -our LO is also an aptamil baby. BF just wasn't happening for us due to her being pre-term. Midwife was fantastic and very supportive but I also felt very guilty. She is thriving now though and that is the main thing. Its nice to know I am not alone and others have felt the same. 
xx


----------



## lindak

Hey Ladies, I havent been on over the last couple of days just been so busy & tired !! Hope you are all well. and congrats to all the new mummies !And fingers crossed the rest of you ladies little ones come soon x 

Zac is doing great. He is a little jaundice so bf every 3 hours. He is so good fingers crossed he stays like this. I am so in love with him girls its unbelievable , he is the only person that can get me up 4 times a night to feed them and I am still smiling. He sleeps constantly which is worrying me so much but I have been reasured this is normal. We ventured out yesterday to the shops and today for a little walk to get him some fresh air.

I stil havent had a chance to get my birth story up but will do next week when I get a chance. 

I just wanted to say also thanks to all you ladies, you made my pregnancy so much enjoyable and less worrying. I would have been lost without this site it was a god send. Cant wait for the next chapter and for all you ladies to join me !! 

PS - Can someone put my date on first page. Zac was born on 11th. thanks
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## florabean1981

congrats to all the new mummies! I've updated the oct thread in 3rd tri as best I can! Thanks to Kte & the others on here for helping me keep up to date on it all. It's well hard trying to keep track now that people are popping them out all over the place, LOL! :dohh:


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Glad to hear all the babe's and new mum's are coping so very well... I look forward to joining you all...

JLo ~ Are you still holding on to your LO?

I've had another really crappy nights sleep and have yet again woken up with horrid horrid hip ache/back ache... (touch wood, no morning sickness for 2 days!) I was leaking milk all evening yesterday (TMI) My boobs are so heavy and gorged!! Come on babe, everything is ready and waiting just for your arrival... Ok, so I'm uncomfy, achey and impatient now!?!? LOL So much for the mw's warning me to be ready, I'm beginning to feel they were really edging their bets...

Anyway, hope you all have a good weekend...


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, well oh was up at 2.30am to get ready for work. Ive had rotten nightmares. OH thinks its anxiety from him not being here. Maybe he's right.

Going to pop into the city today and maybe meet oh for a late breakfast. Hopefully the walking about will help me along.


----------



## eswift

Maffie ~ Have a lovely day in the city... I'm sure your OH is right about the nightmare's and anxiety; but after all you've been through recently you're allowed to have a few issues and concerns... Big hug... 

Right shopping list written and all ready to go... Catch you all later...


----------



## helz81

Still nothing happening here, I'm starting to think I imagined all that bloody gunk in my pj bottoms on Monday :wacko:

Still in my pj's at the mo but had breakfast. Going to Nettos soon to pick up a few boxes of Frosties while there on offer I LOVE FROSTIES at the mo,can't get enough! Then after dinner were taking the kids to Hull fair (massive massive fair for those who don't know!) so lots of walking for me to _hopefully_ start something off!! 

*Question: ladies..when you've had a bounce on your gym ball do you notice an increase in discharge during and straight after? I was on mine for about 20mins last night and felt like I was leaking fluid..it was runny discharge. ergghh*.


----------



## jlosomerset

eswift I'm still here hun :dohh:

Nothing happening here at all!!!!

We have our town carnival tonight, not going as dont think I can stand up for that long but, the hospital is the other side of town from us so thinking that murphys law dictates that I could go into labour tonite when the roads through the town are closed and we would have to detour!!!

I'm off to collect my carpet off cuts that have have the edges wound to make rugs for my hall and buy a new Dyson:happydance: then take DS2 to a party at 2pm.

Have a good day girls, bumps n babies x


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls

Cant catch up on everything ive missed just now Logan is ready for a feed and you talks lots!! :) lol

Hope your all ok, ill get on later to catch up with you all and write up my birth story!

:hugs: and labour :dust: to everyone! :kiss:

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Nothing here either! :wacko: thought I was last night but turned out to be my tummy instead! Just keeping busy and trying not to think about it too much. We have a MW appointment on Monday morning and I really had hoped that I wouldn't have to go. :dohh:

Just made a sparkling peach wine base (whizzing up the fruit is very soothing lol) and going to make an apple chutney this afternoon.....planning on giving some of it out at christmas so hoping it will work ok. 

Jlo- hope that you get some action soon and you don't get stuck in traffic. There doesn't seem to be many of us left now! :wacko:


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well back from town. Didint meet oh has he's still stuck in work. Sounds like its not going too well there today!

I bought loads but day was spoilt by rude obnoxious people. I got smacked very hard in bump with a trolley and they didnt even apologise. I cant believe how rude some people are.

Now consoling myself with lots of chocolate and trying to decide if I have energy to cook beef in ale tonight or whether to do it tomorrow. I think tomorrow is winning lol.

Bought a changing mat and a few outfits, baby towel and wash cloths and cot sheets and a gorgeous Lamaze toy set for Christmas.


----------



## aimee-lou

:hugs: Maffie - I have had that happen to me too....I have also found that women with prams can be the worst at times (ironic seeing as they should be the most sympathetic!) 

Glad that you got lots of nice things though. :flower:

Just jarred up my chutney with the help of hubby (my sense of balance is off so it's best if he is dealing with red hot jars lol)....it's ended up very 'festive' tasting which is good as it will be a christmas stocking filler. Got 7 jars and a portion to go in our freezer from 3lbs of apples! Woohoo! I could get used to this 'good life' style of living! 

I too am deciding what to do for tea. Can't decide. I know I want pasta but I don't know what type/sauce to make. All I know is that after all that activity in the kitchen I'm starving! :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

I think we are having chicken fajitas


----------



## jlosomerset

Aww, your teas sound much nicer than mine:dohh:
It's not shopping day til tomorrow so we have just a pizza out the freezer, salad and colslaw.........ooh and a bag of pick 'n' mix, mmmmm, figure at term + 11 days I am fully entitled to them:winkwink:

Have a good evening all and in the nicest possible way I hope I don't catch you all tomorrow!!:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Have just posted my birth story if you guys want to go read it. Gosh Jlosomerset can't believe your still here hunni. Tell that little man to get a move on! I'm off to express some milk before his feed cos he can't latch otherwise! Catch you later ladies x


----------



## Kte

Evening all,

Eek it feels so much later than it actually is, I am so in need of some much needed :sleep:

I tempted the fates by saying I didn't want to go to hospital this weekend, it's been a bit of a mad day, we've been up since 1.15am ~ it has nothing to do with LO though. I won't / cant go into too much details at the mo but it's to do with a family member emergency, thankfully they are doing better now but it means lots have plans have now changed. Its been a whirlwind kind of day :cry: 

Thankfully only 1 headache and I think that has to be expected due to stress and lack of sleep and I have been fine since, just sleepy!

Food time soon, pizza from the pizza shop lol, with a nice cuppa. Pack a travel bag, grab the sleeping bag. I will be back home for a bit tomorrow hopefully (so long as bubs doesn't try and badly time things now!) so will pop on to see how all you other bumpkins are doing! :hugs:


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hey Ladies, 

Mmmm your tea's sound nice hehe....were off to the inlaws soon, MILs birthday so were all going for an italian, mmm can't wait....saved myself all day lol!! Gutted that I will be missing x factor though!!! 

Soooo tired again today, one day I can be full of life, the next I just want to lie down and slob all day! Hoping tomorrow is a full of life day, got a few last minute bits I want to get....

Jlo, have you got an induction date? 11 days over must suck!!! 

Maffie, glad you got your last bits finally :thumbup:

Aimee lou, your wine and chutney sounds fab! 

Helz, hope you had fun at the fair. I seem to have discharge all the time, lots of it, can't say I notice more when I have been on my gym ball though? Its probs just to do with LO moving down and pushing it all out? Lol 

KTE :hugs: Hope your family member is okay

Littlekitten, looking forward to reading your birth story later on when I get home!

Right I must dash, need to tackle the dilemma of what i'm going to wear tonight without looking like a whale...and find some shoes that will actually fit me, damn swollen feet!!!! 

x


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte - I too hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Well girls....whether or not it's yet another false alarm I'm not sure, but I've just had 4 contractions (mild ones) in a row, each 10 minutes apart. If they get stronger or start to close in I'll be calling the birth centre shortly! If this is false again I'll be gutted....

Also, can you get tightenings in between them? Like BH's? I keep getting them then like 2 mins later everything will just tighten up with no pain at all.....very weird and leads me to think it's just another practice run. 

Will keep you posted. xx


----------



## Nanaki

Hiya! Just to let you all ladies know that my son has arrived 9 days early! The birth announcement is up in birth section. xxxx He born on 15th October at 6.21am via C-Section. xx


----------



## dom85

aimee-lou said:


> Kte - I too hope everything is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Well girls....whether or not it's yet another false alarm I'm not sure, but I've just had 4 contractions (mild ones) in a row, each 10 minutes apart. If they get stronger or start to close in I'll be calling the birth centre shortly! If this is false again I'll be gutted....
> 
> Also, can you get tightenings in between them? Like BH's? I keep getting them then like 2 mins later everything will just tighten up with no pain at all.....very weird and leads me to think it's just another practice run.
> 
> Will keep you posted. xx

I had this when I was being induced hun, it might be different because I had the gel but I had tightenings that weren't painful and ones that were but they weren't effective enough to dilate me at all.

Hope this could be it for you though, even if it's not it's a sign that something will happen soon.


----------



## florabean1981

it's even stevens on the girl-boy ratio of bumpkin births so far: 39 of each so far :)


----------



## Kte

Hi everyone, cant sleep, on mobile so have to be quick, supa stressed at the mo, put a post in the girls sanxtuary as it has or may contain sensitive info, more for respect of my family that its not easily avail on the web, i dont have anyone to vent to az such so needed to get it out as this lack of sleep milarky surly cant be good for lo

xx


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

MeggieMoo ~ Hope you enjoy your meal...

Kte ~ I hope your family member and you are alright, nothing too serious I hope...

JLo ~ Gosh I guess your little man is feeling well and truely secure and comfy... Glad someone is! Hopefully not too much longer...

LK ~ Sounds like your LO is doing well...

Aimee-Lou ~ It's like being back in 1st tri all over again, being on edge and just waiting to see; isn't it?

Anyone else who've had their LO Congratulations!?!? There have been so many arrive early, as well as a few who don't want to come out...

Right, I'm off back to my pit after breaki 1... Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Cant sleep either, just having breakfast and thinking what I need to do before tomorrow.

I am feeling anxious but not about the birth just everything that comes after it :wacko:


----------



## aimee-lou

False alarm ladies! 

After 4 hours of regular contractions, I went to bed and this morning....nothing again! :dohh: Oh well.....looks like another day at home which can't be a bad thing! 

I've also got killer toothache once again so have that to deal with which may be distracting me from pains etc....would rather have the BH's to be honest! 

Hope we're all ok. xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning
+12 and still here:wacko:
Just sent DH off to do the grocery shop, with a list!!, have my cousins little girls 4th birthday party to go to later today but other than than nothing planned.
It's quite chilly here this morning too so think it could be a very lazy day, well till 2pm anyway!!!

Have a good day ladies:hugs:


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

Guess none of us are doing much at the moment...


Went and had a walk around a carboot, had a lovely bacon sannie, had to leg it out side hid out the way and lost the lot... (OH came looking for me, he was really concerned... Aww bless him... I'm now starting to get rather peeved with the sickness thing! There's just no real pattern or catalist...)

Not too worry hopefully, not too much longer... Golly, I'm not sure who I'm trying to convince? I brought another car seat (with a base etc, OH was rather taken by it...) a changing mat and another snow suit... It was bloody cold here this morning... 

Came to the conclusion that although I've brought 2 snow suits, if babe up chucks on 1 you're left with only 1 clean... Hence getting another... The car seat was only £5, and it means that I can have one in my car and OH have 1 in his (when it's finally on the road again...) Hopefully, before Christmas... The changing mat was cream with teddies on £1, it's for downstairs... I'm so lazy LOL I've got a nappy box and now a changing mat for downstairs and the Changing and nappies etc all upstairs too...

Finally, managed to get my dining table in the kitchen/diner... Which means I can now sit and have my dinner at the table, rather than struggling to eat it off my knee... Whoo Hoo!?!? 

OH is currently outside wire brushing the radiators for the kids bedrooms, ready to repaint them... We've had a play with the units for the kitchen/diner too; only need to buy 3 doors and we'll have full units across and down the walls... Not bad really... And need counter tops... The wall units, we've far too many... Which isn't really a bad thing... Talk about money saved! I'm so pleased, just a shame that it's so close to Christmas really, could have done with it being further away... LOL that's just me being a little shelfish, I've have loved to have been in my new kitchen for then, but we can't afford to buy the cooker and christmas presents... LOL will have to get saving after Christmas...

I've been and got our panto tickets (my B'day treat) was quite impressed 6 of us in a box for £70... expected it to be more? Was rather chuffed... DS finally told me what he's saving his Christmas money for, spoke to OH; gonna go buy the items on Tuesday for DS and put them away; then he can use the moeny he's getting off everyone else on other bit's he'd like... otherwise, I've no idea what to buy him... Cheating I know, but he would like so little now... I can't see the point of buying sommat for the sake of it, when he can save the money for other stuff... My sisters brought him a DS, so he may see some games for that etc... He's asked for a small stereo so he could get himself some cd's etc...

Anyway, best go make a brew for OH he's looking ever so slightly blue... Wonder if he's cold??? LOL Thank goodness for patio doors... LOL I can see him and stay warm... I do Love him...


----------



## aimee-lou

Gosh it's quiet on here today! 

Nothing at all most of the day...just feel very uncomfortable now. 

Off to see the MW tomorrow so may try to beg a sweep out of her as I've had enough now (I know that I'm not even overdue yet, but after 3 lots of full on false labour I'm getting a bit fed up of the false starts!) 

Anyhoo...got a vanilla yoghurt and going to watch Notting Hill with my wonderful hubby! 

Hope everyone is ok and the lack of posts means that everyone is being told to 'PUSH' profusely! 

:flower:


----------



## Kte

Evening x

just on oh's phone 

We just got back from hospital visiting oh's dad, he has been very lucky, he is a toughie, he had a 25 percent chance of surviving the op which thankfully he has. They woke him up yesterday and he was breathing on his own, now He is sat up and talking in icu and they are really pleased with him and his progress, he is still in quite a lot of pain but obviously not complaining and we are all just so greatful he is still with us.

I was really stressed as we are now possibly changing hospitals so lo will be born in the same hospital oh's dad is in. Today I'm feeling a lot more positive about it, being in the hospital etc I just want lo here and safe, family is so important and all the little things I was het up about months ago about visits etc seems so trivial now I just want us all healthy and happy xx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Evening, 

Had a lovelyy meal last night with DPs family, had a full 3 course meal, felt soo fat :blush: LOL but mmm it was good! :haha:
Just finished our tea (chicken fajita's ,mmmmm), watching x factor now then off for a bath and bed, might put a film on for me and DP to watch! 

Had a pretty hectic day today, been shopping to Tesco and M&S, got few bits for my labour bag AGAIN as me and Matt ate all the snacks the other day :haha::blush::blush: and got some gorgeous hat and mitten set from M&S, mum thinks the hat won't fit him straight away, it better had....I wanna bring him home from hospital in it!! Its newborn? We'll see! 

Took the dog for a massive walk in the hope that it would set off labour LOL...we have a massive park near us with a lake etc, let him off the lead like we normally do...some massive dog came and almost ate my poor little Monty :cry: never heard him whimper and cry like that before...won't be taking him there for a while again, poor thing is still shook up now, thankfully he is okay though...big softie! 

Hope your all well anyway and not going tooo insane, can't be long now eh? I've resigned myself to the fact that i'm going to go overdue! So 2 weeks at the most anyway? :shrug: think I can deal with that! 

x


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: to Kte


----------



## amandas

Just a quick post to let you know that Luca William Saunders was born at 7.43am on Thursday 15th October weighing 7lb 13oz!

Not quite the home water birth that we'd planned as there were no midwives to come out to us, and then things didn't progress so well when we got to hospital. I ended up having a C section 26 hours after it all started. Whether it would have resulted in that if we'd stayed at home I'll never know. But we're both home and well which is the main thing. Luca is gorgeous and feeding well!

I'll try to catch up on everyone elses news soon - congratulations to all other mums and babies. I'll also try to post a pic or two soon!


----------



## aimee-lou

:Hugs: to Kte - glad that things seem to be improving for you. 

No more false labour for me as yet so I'm off to the MW in about half an hour to basically have a bit of a moan! lol. Really don't want to go really overdue as it's a waste of hubby's time off (he's been off a week already- has 4 left!) but we're trying everything we can and bubs is still not budging. 39+5 today so still technically not overdue but I feel like I could be here forever! :cry:

Anyway, off to make some toast before we have to head out. 

:flower: to everyone still waiting and I'll be back on later on. xx


----------



## Kte

aimee-lou said:


> :Hugs: to Kte - glad that things seem to be improving for you.
> 
> No more false labour for me as yet so I'm off to the MW in about half an hour to basically have a bit of a moan! lol. Really don't want to go really overdue as it's a waste of hubby's time off (he's been off a week already- has 4 left!) but we're trying everything we can and bubs is still not budging. 39+5 today so still technically not overdue but I feel like I could be here forever! :cry:

Thanks,

I feel the same! Need LO out PRONTO!! OH had planned to take 2 weeks holiday starting from the moment I go into labour but he is taking it now and then a weeks parternity leave, I am hoping he maybe gets two weeks paternity leave. Financially we will be screwd but hey, I just want him to be able to enjoy our LO for a bit before he has to go back to work. If I go overdue (due on Sat) then that could mean LO arrives just in time for him to go back to work, I have a sweep then an induction booked in but it all seems too late! Need a plan!! 

We haven;t been at home for the past few nights and I have an hour whilst OH sorts a flat tyre (typical!) ~ how can the carpets get so messy with no one here?! (Cat are locked out of the main room when we are not in).

I have to say I am soooooo proud of my OH right now. I need to do something for him when the time is right, he has taken on so much responsibility these past few days, I have such admiration for him. I just worry it will all get too much so I need to think of something to treat him and show him how much it is all appreciated.

Hope everyone has a good day and that your LO's will be here sooner rather than later x :flower:


----------



## jlosomerset

Morning

Aimee-lou and ktes I have tried absolutely everything going to get my little man out, 3 sweeps later and term +13 he is not showing any signs at all:nope:
My other 2 break up from school and preschool on Thursday so it is going to be a mad house here with them home aswell, in my mind baby would have been here and settled before the half term, we are considering that DH may have to take 2 weeks paternity, instead of the 1 we had budgeted for, and we will have to beg, steal or borrow to make ends meet this month as I dont think I will be able to cope on the lack of sleep looking after a newborn and trying to keep the other 2 occupied.
Unfortunately his holiday is set throughout the year so we didnt have the option of him taking that which is a real pain.
Oh well, nothing I can do about it now, off for monitoring in the morning and then induction starts at 7am Wednesday, am dreading it, really dont know what to expect, had planned to go into the birthing centre instead of main maternity but that wont happen unless he makes an appearance in next 24 hours :cry:
COME ON:baby:

Hope you both have better luck with the eviction process than me:hugs:


----------



## eswift

Good Morning All...

Still here LOL and still keeping baby warm... LOL...

We did so much yesterday, and still nothing; started chewing on today already and still nothing... My due date is by the hospital is Wednesday, my date is Today... I have a feeling that I'll still be here at the end of the week waiting... LOL

In a perfect world I'd like to be able to see if we could be induced during the weekend; OH is entitled to absolutely no time off what so ever now... LOL Although the company have reassurred him that they will if we end up with complications, C-Section etc they will give him time off and sort everything out after, he wouldn't be left high and dry... He is feeling much better about it all... Bless him...

I'm just impatient... LOL

JLo ~ How you doing???

Aimee-Lou ~ Good luck chatting to mw...

MeggieMoo ~ LOL re snacks... Our shopping is costing a fortune at the moment too, babe still seems to prefer crap to proper food, I'm constantly snacking... So looking forward to a healthy salad when babe's out...

I've lots of little jobs planned for today, why is it that the kitchen doesn't take long before it looks as though a bombs gone off in it? Anyway, gonna watch JK first then carry on chewing... (pokes baby swift, come on move out?!?)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Ladies!!

Blimey you can chat!!!

Congratulations to all of you who have your little Bumpkins already!! :cloud9: They are gorgeous!

Ive been diagnosed with mild pre-eclampsia, so on bed rest with feet up and its a race between what comes 1st - BamBam arriving naturally or P.E getting worse.
Obviously its not favourable to induce me as it would have to be done via hormone drip (I have GBS, so no sweep option either) as with p.e they wont allow a gel pessary as they dont always work straight away. But I have very very bad SPD so induction rules out water birth....so natural labour is favourable...which is fine, but baby doesnt realise this and is quite comfy in there whilst Im no bed rest just keeping BP down and getting through books!! - not how I had my mat leave planned! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya lovely ladies

Just popping in with some labour :dust: .. Been and registered Miss Sienna's birth today and it felt fab,.. I had a wobble yesterday about her name :blush: But when the registrar was filling in the certificate it felt so so right... so thats it she is now officially Sienna Louise Love :cloud9: 

Hope you are all ok and that these babies start showing themselves soon xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hey girls. Just had to pop in to show you a pic of my gorgeous little boy and to send lots of labour dust to those of you still here! I'm sure it won't be too much longer and you will all have your gorgeous LO's.
 



Attached Files:







james from facebook.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eala

Baby.love - congratulations on Sienna's registration :) I nearly cried when we got Romilly's birth certificate, somehow it was just another tick in the box of "She's here and she's real and she's ours!"

littlekitten - your little boy is absolutely gorgeous :) He looks so contented in that pic. Huge congratulations :hugs:

Jlo - I hope that your LO decides to surprise you and appear sometime in the next 24 hours. I had no signs whatsoever before my labour started, I went from 0 to contractions 4 mins apart. Fingers crossed something similar happens for you :hugs:

Lots of labour dust for everyone who is still waiting for their bumpkin!


----------



## Neferet

Baby.love, sienna is a beautiful name! :)

Littlekitten, he's adorable!

Mines due today but no sign of him making an appearence yet...probably gonna have a sweep tomorrow! 

Congrats to everyone who has had their little ones so far and good luck to everyone who's still waiting!


----------



## helz81

aWWW cute babies!!!

Congratulations Amandas :happydance:

:hugs:to all of you lovely ladies xxx

I'm fed up too, I'm not sure if my waters are leaking slowly :wacko: I've posted a thread about it in 3rd tri but basically I was woken up last night by a trickling feeling,thought omg I'm weeing myself! Felt my pj bottoms and they were wet..no smell of wee though,oh and I looked before I put them in the wash this morning and there was no yellow wee stain, it had dried clear. Anyway, put a clean pair of bottoms on and got back to bed and they were wet this morn when I got up but not half as much as the 1st pair.
So..it definatley was not urine so I'm confused as to wether it was abit of my waters, really really runny discharge or..I had inserted an EPO caspsule before going to sleep so could it be this cos it did feel slightly sticky. BUT I have been inserting them most nights since 37 weeks and it hasn't happened to me before. I don't know what to think!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Afternoon everyone. 

MW went well....I'm all signed off and she doesn't want to see me again until bubs is home. (I'm booked in at the birth centre should I need a sweep or anything)......not allowed a sweep until a week OD so we're just going to have to keep on trucking. 

I thought we had started something as I had another hour of contractions which seems to have stopped now (30 mins since last one).....but these were actually painful which the others have just been achey. 

Will be on later xx


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon All...

So far I have completed about half of my plans... But hey, OH's working late and DS will be home in a couple of hours.. So we can crack on later... Ironing to do and kitchen to clean, other jobs done... I'm about buggered now... So I'm gonna zzzz on the sofa...

Hope sommat happens soon JLo and for those of us still hanging about... Oooo I'm not gonna miss the heartburn!?!? Catch you all soon...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im so so mad!!!

I had my best friend as my birhting partner aswell adam. Been friends since we were 4. Anyway she really wanted to be my birthing partner, She toke time off work to come to my scans ect and toke time off to be there at the birth. Anyway my sister was talking to her dad yesterday and her dad let slip that my "friend" was upset that we didnt buy her a card or pressie for her being there?!!! WTF . Anyway it was her birthday last week and tbh havent go no money to buy her a pressie and shes pisssed off about that! Shes really upset me, she was there witnessing my baby boy coming into the world, and she wants more!


----------



## HoneySunshine

xTaylorsMummy said:


> im so so mad!!!
> 
> I had my best friend as my birhting partner aswell adam. Been friends since we were 4. Anyway she really wanted to be my birthing partner, She toke time off work to come to my scans ect and toke time off to be there at the birth. Anyway my sister was talking to her dad yesterday and her dad let slip that my "friend" was upset that we didnt buy her a card or pressie for her being there?!!! WTF . Anyway it was her birthday last week and tbh havent go no money to buy her a pressie and shes pisssed off about that! Shes really upset me, she was there witnessing my baby boy coming into the world, and she wants more!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

congrats amandas :)


----------



## florabean1981

just updated the bumpkin births thread- he boys have finally gone ahead of the girls!!!!!! 40 grls & 43 boys as of 10 minutes ago. :) woo-hoo! :happydance:


----------



## sam76

cmon the boys!!!!! were doing well


----------



## eswift

TaylorsMummy ~ I think I'd be a little peev'd as well if I was you... Some people you just can't please... Big Hugs.... I'm sure your friend doesn't quite mean it as it sounds, and I really don't think it's worth falling out with her over it... How are you feeling now? Hope you're all healed...

Coor it's a close call between the sexes!?!

Hope all the mums and babes are doing well, and those hanging about are feeling ok, not too down in the dumps or fustrated...

I've only got the kitchen to do now...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

iv healed but my god it looks gross down there lool!

Dexters now 18days old! oh my god so quickly! hes a right porker! pilling the weight on =[


----------



## dom85

Congrats all new mummies! 

Just popping in to say that I posted Brady's birth story yesterday. We went out today in the pram (well, just Brady in the pram :)) it felt good to be out and c section recovery seems to be going well, just so frustrating that I can't drive for 6 weeks.

Hope everyone who is still waiting isn't waiting too long for their LO's


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i went out yday, for a nice walk around the country park near here, loved it with the two kids and OH but i seem to bleed ALOT after iv been walking around still. Walked all the way down town with OH today aswell llol


----------



## helz81

Very quiet here today..some babies must be being born...not mine,unfortunately.


----------



## jlosomerset

Not mine either Helz:nope:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nor mine!


----------



## aimee-lou

:dohh:Nor mine!


----------



## eswift

Evening ladies...

I've given up on the cleaning and housework now; hehehe I got halfway through the kitchen and I've had enough! What's the betting I'll have a house full later and the cooker looks minging?!?! LOL I don't care... (Maybe sods law will encourage LO out! Now't else seems to have worked...)

Finally, DS and I have made the pram up; I know OH and I did it all when we 1st brought it. Just had the urge to do it today... I don't remember it looking so massive though... Still it's light DS was having fun pushing it around the kitchen/diner... LOL As it is a 3 wheeler and the one on the front is fixed, not pivated he was trying to turn it... LOL lucky there was no baby in it... 

Right I'm off for a bath very soon, beginning to feel absolutely shattered now, managed no zzz's on the sofa earlier, couldn't settle so I did the ironing instead... OH is not due home until after 10pm ish; hopefully I'll be zzzzing away by then LOL... I've to take him to work in the morning, as I need the car for mw appointment, he's in work for 8.30 ish. I've made his baits for tomorrow alreadt as I won't have time to do everything before I take him and make sure DS is all sorted for school etc. I'm gonna try to get DS's christmas presents tomorrow before seeing mw, so all's hidden from DS until Santa brings them... I've been such a cheat this year WHSmiths is delivering all his stocking fillers (on buy 1 get 1 free, Beano Website are delivering the other collectable bit, and Argos are suppling the bit's he wanted to save for... That him all sorted then! How easy was that??) Means that next month I just get the nifnaf for the rest of the family... Mainly giving neices and nephews cash (£10) and chocolate & wine for OH's siblings; and my family have all said they want nothing LOL... So it's just the token gifts.. White tower for my Mum, Couple of real ales for my Dad and Tia Marie for my sister... DSS will probably get cash too as he's 14 and doesn't know what he'd like, quite into warhammer stuff, but we've no idea what he has or doesn't have...

Sweet dreams all... JLo fingers crossed girl...

Wonder if there's any news on Maffie? MeggieMoo? Colsy? Kte? Ok I don't want to list any more...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im sooo upset! my so called "friend" is being so nasty


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

07:34Kimberley
well iv heard something today that has pissed me off

07:35Keay
so is it about me???

07:36Kimberley
well aparntly your not hppy with me because i didnt get u a card or something after i had dexter to say thank you

07:37Keay
and whos said that??

u fucked up so called fuckin sister

07:38Kimberley
ur dad said it too her. Dont talk about tina like that

07:38Keay
ill tlk bout her how the fuck i like

and at least i got a happy birthday this year i dint even get that last year

and why am i ungrateful

07:39Kimberley
i didnt get fuck all this year eaither did i

07:39Keay
no and why was that

cause u dint get me fuck all works both ways

07:39Kimberley
BECAUSE I ASKED YOU TO BE THERE WHILE MY BABY BOY CAME INTO THE FUCKING WORLD AND THIS IS HOW U REPAY ME?!!

07:39Keay
ha give us another one

i waited there for 3 days for him to come into the world

let work down for 3 days

and you cnt even get me a card

07:40Kimberley
i didnt ask u to come in every day

07:40Keay
oh but you can run to the chinese but u aint got no money

oh right but cause you wanted me there with you i dint wana let you down

so i did it

cause you wanted me there and thats what friends do

but im ungrateful

07:41Kimberley
i didnt ask u though. you wanted to be there!! how ungrateful, seeing him being born was supposed to be special and this how u repay me

07:41Keay
i bought you stuff for both your children and i dont even get a fuckin card

shut the fuck up ffs

your pathetic 

you really are come back to the real world kim

your family aint all that perfect

07:42Kimberley
WHY THE FUCK DO U DISERVE A CARD?!!! FOR BEING THERE AT THE BIRTH?!!!

nor is yours

07:42Keay
kim your son bein born wasnt for my benenfit

just go get fucked

07:43Kimberley
YES BUT I WANTED YOU THERE AND U WANTED TO BE THERE!!!! you need to sort ur attitude out, keep out mine and my babies lifes if this is how fucking feel

07:43Keay
i cnt be done with the shit no fuckin more

adam threatenin me you happy with urself

and this has all stemed from your sister well shes a fuckin good sister

so called friends eh

07:44Kimberley
HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL, MY MUM IS FUCKING DYING, MY DAD IS ILL AND ALL YOU CARE ABOUT IS UR SELF

07:44Keay
ok i care bout my self

im afraid thats life

look after number one

07:46Kimberley
well stay out of mine and my babies okay.. Bye

07:46Keay
fine i really dont give a shit

07:46Kimberley
no u selfish cow/

07:47Keay
ok im selfish i really dont care what you think of me kim

im over it

07:47Kimberley
yeah okay.. Well dont come crawling when u come off ur period

07:47Keay
i aint on my period kim 

its got nowt to do with hormones

you no when i need you you aitn never there but when you want me i come runnin and i always have

i dont need no fucker ive always been on my own

07:48Kimberley
lol okay uv always been there, never asked about or owt

07:48Keay
and i will never be good enuff cause i aint got kids

and thats the way it always been

07:49Kimberley
oh w.e lol

07:50Keay
just to say id watch adam

07:50Kimberley
lol ok

07:50Keay
he will do a runner one day

08:00Keay
stop puttin statius on facebook bout thankyou

its nowt to do with no fucker else

08:05Kimberley
funny thing is, you obv have said that you thought u diserved something to you dad, how else would i find out?



Sorry about the swearing! i will delete soon


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yikes Hun! Thats heavy!! All coz you didnt send a card?? Blimey! 

Big :hugs:


----------



## eswift

TaylorsMummy ~ That was one barney! Hope you two get back to talking soon... 

Mind I must admitte that true friends will be there regardless, where as others won't be; There's normally a reason they're not... We've certainly found out who our true friends are over the last couple of years... In all honesty, after mmc some peeps I thought were friends haven't spoken to us since, and I ain't loosing sleep over them... I've more important things to contemplate... Like what to get babe for Christmas??? hmm... LOL 

Right I'm off to bed, up early tomorrow and hopefully I'll sleep well tonight...


----------



## florabean1981

xTaylorsMummy said:


> i went out yday, for a nice walk around the country park near here, loved it with the two kids and OH but i seem to bleed ALOT after iv been walking around still. Walked all the way down town with OH today aswell llol

I'm finding this too; I try to go out for at least a 30 minute walk everyday, coz I figure a) the exercise is good for me, b) the fresh air is good for me, Harry & my OH & c) it gives me a chance to show off my LO without having to have people round my house, lol. But yeah, I find that I bleed loads after walking & that my back & the fronts of my hips ache afterwards too.
The joys of post partum, hey?! :dohh:

EDIT: just read the text convos- jesus christ, what a drama queen, just coz you dint get her a card???!!! Sounds like she needs to grow up a bit.... Hope you can both cool off & maybe repair the friendship, but if not, oh well, she obviously wasn't as good a friend as she thought she was to be that petty all over a card...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

thanks girls, needed a rant! She did the same thing after i had my daughter, fell out with me.. must be jealous! =[

florabean- i really love showing Dexter off, but because hes so big he doesnt look like a newborn so noones really bothered =[ ohwell.

Pics of my baby girl&boy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







dexter x.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









Nakid baby.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









taylor n dexter x.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4









taylor xx.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## florabean1981

Kim, he really doesn't look big to me! he still has a newborn look about him to me. 
Love the pics though- he seems so alert & curious :)


----------



## KKSARAH

Lexie Louise Breckon has arrived by c-section on the 14/10/09 at 10.18 am weighing 6lb 15oz.
attached are some pictures.
 



Attached Files:







Lexie birthday 14-10-09 007.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









Lexie birthday 14-10-09 018.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









Lexie birthday 14-10-09 064.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









Lexie Louise Breckon 011.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









Lexie Louise Breckon 004.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jkelmum

KKSARAH said:


> Lexie Louise Breckon has arrived by c-section on the 14/10/09 at 10.18 am weighing 6lb 15oz.
> attached are some pictures.

congrats hunnie been looking out for posts from u we will have to meet up again once ur settled with baby she is lovely xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congrats on your little girl KKSARAH - I had wondered about you since I knew you had a booking. She's adorable! :flower:

Taylorsmummy - don't worry about having friends like her! Tbh, I don't have many friends as I've moved around a lot, but the ones I do have are true friends, tried and tested over the years and if she is going to upset you and your family, she's not worth having around! I agree with eswift.....christmas shopping is far more important on the scale right now! :hugs:

I'm up as I am in such a foul mood. I have toothache.....again.......which feels like the entire top left set of teeth is about to fall out all in one go. That would be a relief to be honest. I've taken a tablet and I'm just waiting for it to set in before going back to bed but I don't think it's likely right now. I think it's a viscious cycle....I've had really bad aches in my hands just lately because I'm so achey and uncomfortable at night that I get stressed, grit my teeth and clench my hands, which hurts, which makes me achey, which makes me do it more! :growlmad: I am so frustrated but there's not a lot I can do as I'm uncomfortable after half an hour in any position. Bonus ball I suppose is that since bubs engaged (about 3 days ago I think) I've not had the really bad hip-aches, I just have muscular aches all over my bump and back.....oh the joys! 

Sorry to rave on girls, it's just it's 5.30, I'm shattered, if I can't rest there's no way this baby will ever come any time soon, I'm worried about the birth as if I can't cope with toothache how the hell is labour supposed to be ok, hubby is getting bored as he's been at home for a week and nothing so I feel slightly like I'm letting him down, and I just feel like I'm sat here moaning ALL the time! I guess the frustration is showing up! (Oh and work still haven't sent my greivance settlement or paperwork some 4 weeks after it was all agreed - it was supposed to be here last week so now I have that to deal with too! Not what I need when it's my EDD tomorrow.....what I wouldn't give to just have 1 day without all of this!) 

Sorry again girls...I'm just so fed up! :nope:


----------



## eswift

Good Morning All...

Aimee-Lou ~ I'm sure you'll cope well with the labour, the whole pain thing is so different to tooth ache, plus all is forgiven when you see LO... Try to keep PMA!! Us female's are made of strong stuff; (oh my goodness! What a weather report! Where's all that rain come from???) As I was saying we're made of strong stuff... LOL... Hope you get all sorted out with work, seem to be really dragging their feet, you'd have thought they'd have wanted everything finished ASAP? Good Luck!

TaylorsMummy ~ Glad you're feeling somewhat better and are healing nicely... Your babes look adoreable; Dexter is growing well, still looks like a newborn through...

KKSarah ~ She looks so well and beautiful!?!? Congratulations...

Right I'll catch up again later... Still no movement on babe front here, think they're planning on staying put (until possibly spring? can't say I blame them with the rain forecast!) 

OH finally got in last night at 12.30 ish, he's gonna be shattered by the end of the week at this rate; I guess we can't moan about the over time... LOL Probably just as well babe didn't decide to arrive last night he'd have been neither use nor ornament... (Chocolate fire guard spring to mind...) I'm so glad I made all his food for today last night, otherwise I'd be doing a good blue arsed fly impression this morning LOL...

Lots of positive labour thoughts and vibes being sent from me to you... Take Care Girls...


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

KKSARAH: Congrats babes she is totally stunning xxxx

I am sat here watching Sienna test out her swing and she seems to love it so far :thumbup: so anyone who brought the M&P Starlite swing well done lol x

I hope some of these babies show up today xx love to you all xx


----------



## MrsO29

Morning to you all!

Well it's my due date, I really thought I would have had him by now as my dd was 11 days early so I kind of thought this one would be too. 

Feeling huge and tired, but otherwise ok.

Have a Midwife appointment at 2, and I think I am getting a sweep so that should be fun!
I don't care so long as it works, but from the majority of posts I have seen on bnb, they don't really seem to do that much!

Have a nice day x


----------



## sam76

KKSARAH: Congrats well done
Babylove im glad sienna,loves her swing xxx
George loves his new chair, and sits there like a old man!!! ha ha
Goodluck to everyone else today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

I've just ordered the last of DS's christmas presents from Argos, worked out cheaper to pay for them to deliver the items than it is for me to take the car to collect them. I don't have t o chew on parking or carrying the items... Sounds good to me... Quite impressed as they had all the items he wanted! Bonus!?!

How's everyone doing this morning? My sisters called already today... Wittering that babe's not here... LOL... I am so fed up with the morning sickness!?!?! Argh!!! Certainly puts a damper on things... Just had a brew and some really healthy snacks LOL (3 bags of crisps later...)

Thinking about cleaning the kitchen once JK has finished, hmmm; think morning tv is doing my head in too... It's always the same sort of story line, he/she cheating, I can't trust her, he beats me, DNA etc... Beginning to wonder how it manages to stay on the air for 1000 shows full of the same stuff? Golly, guess I'm gonna have to get use to Nic Jr etc all over again might be more exciting than JK is at the mo...


----------



## jo_79

Hi everone i think i can finally post on behalf of our very patient Jlo!!!

She went in for monitoring this morning as shes 14 days overdue but before she left she was having pains but nothing regular, i fell asleep as i didnt have the best night with sam :( but woke to a text at 10.14 saying "ouch it f*cking hurts" bless her.

she was on the monitor and contracting every 2 minutes but they weren't very strong then at 11.17 she text saying she's 7cm dilated and off to get a bed!! 

Finally it seems her little boy has decided to make an entrance :)

Wishing her a speedy delivery x


----------



## Eala

Oooh, wishing Jlo all the best!!! :D


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: Bless Jlo .. So pleased to see that things are finally happening :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Awww - :hugs: to Jlo...I really hope it goes well! (Plus I promised I wouldn't go before her so now I can go hell for leather lol) 

Looking forward to the updates! xx


----------



## jo_79

Thanks girls ive not heard anything since saying she was 7cm so im assuming she's very busy now :) Will let you all know when i hear more.


----------



## eswift

I'm so pleased for JLo... She has been so patient... Bless her... And just in time for the half term too... LOL... Hope she's doing well....

Kitchen all cleaned now, breast pump etc in steraliser, just thinking about what to do in the time I've got before midwife appointment; Maybe I'll go find some covers etc for carrycot?, oh What fun!? Wonder what midwife'lll say today? LOL... 

I'm feeling so out of sorts, kinda restless, kinda sickly (wonderful morning sickness?!!?) and rather bored...


----------



## aimee-lou

Just to let you ladies know that the toothache seems to be going and hubby is just out walking the dog as I have managed to put every single pair of trousers that fits into the wash :dohh: so I'm wearing a very ill fitting summer dress and a big wooly cardi.......have boiled the kettle for a nice cup of tea for him when he gets back. We also have yum yums to eat....naughty but nice. 

Going to bounce on my ball for a bit later too.....I managed to set off a major league contraction yesterday by falling off it! :blush: Hubby was all ready to have to explain to the MW's that they would be seeing me because I had fallen off my ball!

Anyhoo, hubby is back. Be on later cxxx


----------



## helz81

Taylorsmummy- :hugs: you don't need friends like her xx
Congratulations KKsarah :thumbup:
Yayyyyyy Jlo, at last!!! :happydance::hugs: speedy labour for you I hope xxx
Aimee- arrrghhh toothache..what a bummer, is it your wisdom teeth? If so I really do sympathise as I remember mine hurting like hell when they came through.
Babylove- oh goody, I've got the starlight swing! Just need my baby to put in it now!!!!

Well, no more leaking overnight, so Im flummoxed as to what my body is doing. Think it likes to tease me :wacko:

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## sam76

Afternoon ladies, well the mwife had just been and discharged us both, George is now 7 pound 15!!! made up and over the moon!!! feel likes im settling to motherhood now too, and i love it!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks helz - nah unfortunately not wisdom teeth. It seems my teeth are out to get me (my wisdom teeth came through during my finals at Uni! :cry:).....I have been gritting them in the night so hard it makes my gums inflame which makes them really painful - it's all to do with the aches and pains and the stress with work. I have the same problem with clenching my fists which can make the bones in my hands ache like crazy. 

Good news on that front. I should be getting it all sorted by Wednesday! I am so pleased! I can see my going into labour with a big grin on my face (slept for an hour this aft thanks to the relief!) :happydance:

Hope we're all ok xx:hugs:


----------



## MrsO29

Well I had my sweep, it was quite a bit sorer than I expected!

She said she could touch babys head and he is 2/5ths which is great.
Also my cervix has shortened to almost nothing and is really soft, so she thinks the sweep will work as I am pretty much ready to go.

I am starting to get a few twinges and lots of BHs, so am gonna stay on my feet until bed time and hopefully I go soon. Lots of bum pressure too!

If not, I have another sweep booked for next Tuesday, SOOOO hope I don't need it!!!


----------



## Eala

Oooh, fingers crossed for you MrsO! :) Hope things do start happening for you now :hugs:

Aimee-Lou - so glad that things are sorted with your work at last! That's fab you got some sleep too :)

Sam - grats on George's weight gain, that's fab!


----------



## littlekitten8

Oooo yay hope Jlo has a quick labour now. I'm so chuffed....weighed myself this morning and I am back down to 10stone 12lbs! Only 6lbs above my pre-pregnancy weight and James is only 1 week old.


----------



## eswift

Evening All...

How's everyone doing? Well, I've got back ache... Not sure if that's still or again...

LOL MW appointment went well, Her lady before me hadn't turned up, Oh well... So for a change I was seen early; she was really chatty?? LOL She's on call from Tomorrow, until the weekend... Told me she's looking forward to coming to the house again and meeting babe? Maybe she knows sommat I don't? LOL... My bump and bits have been rather tender today, apparently that's a good sign that things are going in the right direction... My bits have been tender for weeks, she told me that's because babe's been fully engaged for weeks and it's the pressure on my pelvis... Measured my bump again, babe has moved and I've gained 1cm... LOL Apparently babe has moved into an easier position for labour... I left there today with another appointment for next week, they don't induce here or sweep until +12 days... Then they'd rather you just waited until babe comes on their own, rather than induce if possible; however if I insist they will... I am so hoping babe decides it's coming in the next day or two ish...

My housework's all done, the house & kitchen is now spotless... Pram's all ready, car seats all ready, and bottles and breast pump are in the steraliser, nappies are all made... So I'm finally on top of it all...

OH is due to start work at 4am, tomorrow; so I'm not planning on taking him to work, DS can wait and see if OH is home in time to take him swimming at 5 ish... Makes a change bless, OH offered... So we'll see... He's still not home yet... LOL... Not sure I'd be up for dashing around, getting dressed and dealing with ms at 3ish..

Right that was weird, OH just called time to go collect him... LOL


----------



## jo_79

Hi all i think JLo's little boy is here!!! I had a text - i think off her OH. She has gone to theatre as some of the placenta is still attached. Text wasnt very clear as i think she uses predictive text on her phone and some of the words didnt make sense. Hopefully i'll speak to her later.


----------



## aimee-lou

Just thought this would bring a smile - my dog, Dylan, has taken a liking to my birthing ball......and I think he likes the idea of running away and joining the circus! lol 

https://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/drewie3000/BabyballDill.jpg


----------



## littlekitten8

AimeeLou that made me and OH giggle. How cute.


----------



## jo_79

yep jlo's boy is deffo here, just got a pic - he's gorgeous. will wait to see if she wants me to give details or if she wants to let you know herself. he's soooo cute though

EDIT: Aidyn James born 20/10/09 @ 15.03 9lb 6oz


----------



## florabean1981

Congrats to KKSarah- she's a real cutie :)

Finally Jlo!!!! Hope you & your little boy are ok- look forward to hearing more news :thumbup:

LK- I'm jealous of your weight loss already! Today is 2 weeks after Harry was born & I've gone from 12 stone 12lbs to 11 stone 6 lbs... Have another stone to go before I'll be at my pre-pregnancy weight, but my wedding is now only 5 1/2 months away, so ideally, I'd like to lose as much weight as humanly possible by april, :rofl: !!!!!!!

Harry had his 14 days check up today. He's still not up to his birth weight :( so they couldn't discharge him from midwife care. He's only a lousy 20g off and he has another check-up monday at 20 days old, so hopefully he'll be a lil fatty by then. I'm gonna feed him like a crazy lady between now & then to make sure, lol.

Good luck to all those who's LO are o/d or coming up to being due now. :) :) :)


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Jlo!!! Welcome to the world Aidyn! :)


----------



## eswift

Florabean ~ When DS was born it took him 6 weeks to get back to his birth weight, but after that there was no stopping him, he ended up on the 96 percentile there after!?!? LOL Still a big lad now, aged 10 but in 12/13 age in boys clothes... Cost me a fortune as a tot...

JLo ~ Congratulations Babe!?!?

Aimmee-Lou ~ Love the dog pic... My dog just runs away from the ball, mum's dog tries to round it up (she's an old old collie)...

I've been up since 6ish thanks to the dog, think he needed to pee, but he went back to bed! LOL so been sat watching the news, catching up with my sister's emails... And waiting for DS to rise and Shine!?!? Bless him he's still full of cold & now has a really nasty hack... Oh well that's Autumn for you?!?! (half term soon)

Plans for today... Do what little laundry there is, and make tea... And hoover through... That's all that needs doing... Doesn't happen very often! Midwife laughed and said I was nesting yesterday, I said I'm bored stupid and have been stuck in the house 5 weeks now! Still guess we're a long way forward from where I thought we'd be when we came back to the house... It was such a daunting task, but we've done well... (At least I think so, OH has really worked hard; from dragging his feet in the beginning, until now!) Still a few jobs to finish and do but nothing that'll take too long...

Kitchen/diner is gonna have to wait until after santa's been but that's no hardship really, still have a kitchen I can use. I was good yesterday and invited my Mum, Dad and my sister and Nanna up to us for Christmas, was quite taken back when Mum said they'd probably come for breakie, stay for dinner and go home there after... Normally, they come up with different reason's not to come... But I think they've been chatting as she said well it would keep babe at home in the right place... LOL makes a change aas we all gate crashed hers last year, as we were all working right the way through apart from my Mum... DS was there from Christmas eve right up until New Years Day; I wanted him home, but my sister kept him there as they were having a party in the house.. LOL OH & I had a very quite Christmas and New Year... Got lots of baby making practise in LOL...


----------



## MrsO29

Well I don't think the sweep worked.

I have had BHs every 10 minutes all night, but they aren't painful, just very tight. Not getting worse or closer together, so definite BHs. Managed to sleep from 9-12 and then 3-6 though so I feel quite rested.
Baby is moving around tons in response to them though!

Never mind, I could actually do to wait until after the weekend as my dd has 2 birthday parties to go to anyway so I am gonna be busy!
Also hubby is working in Dundee this week (about 2/3 hours drive away) so he would have to hussle back quickly if I did go into labour!

I have another sweep booked for next Tuesday if I don't go before then.
I actually feel physically better than I have in weeks, mainly due to baby having dropped down so much, but am not in such a desperate rush to get him out when I feel like this!!

Well I had better get dd ready for school, then have breakfast, then probably go back to bed! 

xxx


----------



## sam76

JLo ~ Congratulations, well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Goodluck to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kte

Congrats jlo xx 

Congrats to any new mums I have missed

aimee the pic of your doggy so cheered me up bless hi

Just on pjs phone so bloomin hard to type on this thing lol

life is still mad and lo still happy being in my tum x

so tired don't know. How much more I can take but need to be strong

hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ I do hope you're coping well... My thoughts are with you and your family...


----------



## helz81

Congratulations Jlo, so chuffed for you!! Can't wait to see pics! xx

Kte :hugs: won't be much longer xx

Happy due date AimeeLou :happydance: love the pic heehee
Eswift- is it your due date today too? Happy due date if it is :happydance:


39weeks today..wow, can't believe just 7 days away from EDD! I keep looking at my birth pool hopefully but I think I'm going to go over :nope:


----------



## aimee-lou

:flower: Dylan's going to have to start a fan club at this rate lol....he's currently staring at me eating a packet of wotsits so the fame hasn't gone to his head yet! :haha:

Just got back from town.....we have got the stuff for the nursery! :happydance: I know it's our due date lol......was great fun in homebase as the woman asked when I was due, I said today and she looked like she was about to faint lol. 

Anyway....busy day today as we need to clear out the room that will be the nursery, sterilise a load of bottles for hubby's home brew (He has a second kit to do now!) and then we're off to the cinema - although I keep getting twinges. Sods law, I'm not going to get an ice cream or to see 'Up' before LO arrives lol. :dohh:

Have a good day girls....hope we're all ok. 

Kte - I hope you're bearing up ok. 

:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

massive congrats to JLO at last!!!!!!!!

eswift: glad i'm not the only one who's lo took some time to gain weight; i am now on a mission, feeding him every 3 hr on the dot, lol.


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon All..

Yep, it's my Due Date too... So far now't, nothing, not even a twinge... LOL 

Washing in the machine, house all hoovered and 1st of DS's Christmas presents have arrived, OH now mobile has turned up too, and I'm waiting for babe...

Just wondering if it's gonna be worth me doing the shopping on-line again this week, or to risk it and we do it on Saturday??? Oh I don't know...

Aimee-Lou ~ Have a lovely time at the cinema... I hope you enjoy your ice cream...

Florabean ~ Sounds like you've got a plan, hope Harry doesn't take too long putting weight on! I'm sure he'll be fine...


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Congrats to all the new babies!!


Dexter been weighed... 10lb8oz lol <3 3 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## helz81

Taylorsmummy- awww it's nice to hear Dexters doing well, how are you now,you were quite sore?!

Lol, Aimee I know what u mean about sods law...me and the girls have a date with pizza hut tommorow for a buffet lunch,one of the girls turned 40 yesterday so we are treating her..and I just absolutley LOVE pizza, especially from pizza hut, so it's sods law I won't make it there!
I've been quite busy today, tidied aload of clothes away in bedroom then hoovered it AND hopped on my treadmill for a brisk walk to try get things moving! Only managed 12 mins, felt like 12 miles!!!
Hubby has offered his erm services tonight too, so hopefully because I don't really want it to work tonight-it might!?!
Gotta dash off again, got sons parents evening just after 5 but gotta go pick hubs up from work first.


----------



## harmonybunny

Congrats to KKSarah and JLo :happydance:
MrsO: I'm really hoping the sweep starts working for you:hugs: I'm due this fri but at my midwife appt yest she said that the LO was only one fifth engaged and that changed to free again because she managed to pop his head back out again whilst palpating me!!!!! Aaargh:growlmad:! She's booked me in for a sweep next fri if he still isn't here which i am not looking forward to and apparently i'll be given an induction date then too. I really hope it doesn't have to come to that! I'm sending you happy labour vibes, i might just be in the same position next week lol!


----------



## eswift

harmonybunny ~ My mw here won't even look at doing a sweep or talk about induction until +12 days... Even then they'd rather you opted to just go with babe and be monitored... I hope babe engages fully for you soon... I'm really hoping not to be still sat here in 12 days...

Mrs0 ~ Fingers crossed for you too...

I wonder how everyone else is doing? Maffie, Colsy, MeggieMoo? It seems to have gone really eerie in here as there seems to be so few of us left now... I hope we hear from them soon...

Well, I'm shattered now, I've had one long boring day... Even took the dog for a walk to the shops, I collected DS's beano from the news agents the lady behind the counter asked if DS was my son. Yep, I said rather gingerly! She then went on to say "He's so cute and has wonderful manners; he's so lovely and polite when he comes to collect his Beano"... Aww I felt so proud of him! Must be good otherwise she wouldn't have thought to mention it...

OH had another long day, he's back at work for 5am tomorrow instead of 4am, he's grumpy now, very grumpy... To top it off he realised he'd left his digicard in the wagon, went back to work, to find the wagon had left the yard; got them to call the driver. "No card in there when I put mine in." Told to call after 8pm; just called work again, the other driver can't open the drawer to get the card out now; LMAO so there's now 2 cards stuck in the drawer... So drivers has to come back to yard to go to the work shops... Bet they'll both be checking from now!?!? At least they've found his digicard...

Well, I'm about ready for bed... Hope there's some action tonight, well kinda anyway, don't really want another bloody long day of hanging about... OH could do with a day off he's been so busy recently too and I'm sure could do with a pj day... The other part of me would love to have an excellent nights sleep and wake up tomorrow to find bump gone and babe here... LOL totally unaware of it all... Yeah right... Ok realistically, I'd like to wait until OH has finished work Saturday and is off Sunday, so he's not at work or gonna miss babe arriving or be too tired... But hey... Probably a sods law thing anyway, more so with OH just starting his new job... It's my Nanna's B'Day tomorrow, she's 81; so she'd be over the moon if babe showed up tomorrow... LOL Place you bets please!?!? MW thinks before the weekend, one of my mate thinks tomorrow, OH Mum wants Friday, My Nanna B'day tomorrow... I don't really mind just very soon would be nice...

Night Ladies... Good Luck All...


----------



## Kte

Evening all

eswift - how nice of the shop keeper to say that about your son

OH's dad is improving well, he has moved wards now. He is so excited about LO arriving he tells all the nurse staff about them, it's really sweet and makes me feel so happy he is a proud grandpa to be, he was worried he wouldn't get to find out, he will be one of the first to know! We got to see the delivery ward at the hospital, it's quite nice and I feel a little more relaxed about it. So now it just depends on when LO wants to come and where OH's dad is as to where we go, I'm pretty much sure it will be the new place though. I still wish I could go to the original birth centre but this place is a good second best and it was good of them to give us a private mini tour when they were quite busy :thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte - glad to hear that your FIL is improving and that he is so eager to meet LO. I'm sure that the fact that he is there will help the transition to the new hospital. 

We've just got back from the cinema and a 2nd shopping trip of the day! Just to let you know that 'Up' is brilliant! I was laughing all the way through which was interesting as I kept getting kicked all over lol. 

Hubby and I have added to the arsenal of 'baby encouragement' today.....we bought clary sage oil and RLT (been thinking about this for weeks but finally got them today!) - also found out that ASDA's own muscle relax bubble bath has clary sage in it too.....so will double up! lol

We also got the final bits and pieces for the nursery including the most adorable lampshade! Going to order the travel cot tomorrow so that we can get it home with no problem lol......get the delivery man to lug it about instead lol. 

Anyhoo, time to drink my tea and off up to bed soon. Been a long day! We seem to have been non-stop today and tomorrow will be another busy one with home-brewing and decorating! Hoping with all this activity, we'll be in labour before we know it! 

Good night everyone....hope we're all ok. x


----------



## Tinkabell...x

Hiyaa im new here well kind of, how is everyone? im currently waiting for my due date to approach which is on 30-10-09 and i really can't wait... im full of aches and pains and im sure many of you are too. im sooo dreding labour i hope it goes ok...i finally lost my mucus plug yayy and baby is engaged just hoping it will happen some time soon... hope your all well and wish you all luck xxxx


----------



## florabean1981

good luck Tinkerbell :)


----------



## MrsO29

Morning all

Well I have been awake since 1am. I seem to paying now, as I have not really had any problems sleeping this pregnancy so far, and all of sudden I am on about 3/4 hours per night :(
Strangely I still feel ok though. Weird.

After our huge walk yesterday (it was more of a hike actually), I am having pains, but nothing too strong or regular ggggrrrr.
Losing even more plug though, there can't be that much left.
Going to go for the same walk again today after dd finishes school.

I know I am only 40+2 but it's getting to me now iykwim.
I just want to meet my little boy. 
At least I have my induction date of 1st Nov, so only 10 days at the most now.
It's gonna drrrrraaaaggggg on though, especially if I am not sleeping much!


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

Hello Tinkerbell, welcome to the group...

Mrs0 ~ Hopefully something will happen before you're induction date...

Kte ~ Great news on you FIL. Hope he recovers quickly... I'm glad you were able to have a look around the labour unit at the hospital too, sure it'll have put your mind at ease... My Dad is so excited too... He was on the phone last night asking me how I was, what aches and pains I've been having, what the midwife had said and about how long they'll leave it before induction etc... Funny how my Mum doesn't do that type of conversation? Dad's hoping sommat will happen soon as he some leave due... Aww bless... I'm so relieved he's still here, when I think how different things could have been with his heart attacks and etc earlier this year...

Aimee-Lou ~ I hope with all the extra encouragment babe takes the hint... I've got the ironing to do today, other than that nothing to do...

Oh well girls... Hope you're all ok and feeling well...


----------



## sam76

Mrs0 - Goodluck!!!!!
Goodluck and babydust to everyone waiting too xxxx


----------



## Kte

:wave: hello Tinkerbell

Eswift - it's really nice to see them getting excited, it's usually in a nice none intense kind of way! I was lucky to grow up with my grandparents around and me, my sis and my cousins have such fond memories. My OH never had that luxoury and it does upset him sometimes so it means the world to him that our LO doesn't miss out. 

His dad today was allowed half a small cup of tea!

It's my cousins due date today I wonder if he little man will decide to be on time or keep her waiting like we all are!! 

Lots of labour dust and wishes to us all xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

helz81- yeah hes mahoosive now lol.. Still quite sore swallon and bruised! not fair =[ but going docs on friday just to get checked out i think


----------



## aimee-lou

Mornign everyone,

Just catching up before we tackle the nursery painting. Have had 2 clary sage baths and 2 cups of RLT and keep getting contractions about every hour or so......all good signs but I had better have time to get the dust/paint out of my hair lol. 

Best go and help hubby as he's lugging all of the furniture out of the room right now. Really excited that LO will soon have their own room! :thumbup:

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## helz81

Hi girls, goodness,very very quiet in here now theres not many of us left :wacko:

Had a full day of it today, been out to pizza hut with the girlies (one of them turned 40 on Tuesday) had such a laugh, I think I've laughed some more plug out of me..green and snotty, I'm _sure_ it wasn't just discharge cos how could it change from being very very runny yesterday to being really thick and snot like today?! Had 30mins constant dull ache in stomach yesterday tea time too,so hopefully something will get started soooooon!!! And hope you ladies waiting get going soon too xxx


----------



## colsy

Just popping in very very quickly to say that we had a little boy on Friday. That's almost six days ago already. I can't believe it. We have called him Monty. He weighed 7lbs 6oz and he is of course the most gorgeous baby on the planet  Birth didn't go quite as planned, but my yoga and HypnoBirthing training clearly did something special, because when we finally arrived at the birth centre I was 7cm dilated and the midwife didn't even believe I was in labour:thumbup: I will get round to doing my birth story soon, but for now I shall just wish you all well. Many congrats to those of you who've had your beautiful babies, and best of luck to the rest of you who are still to birth your little bundles of joy. Om shanti, girls xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Colsy!! 

Well done you! Sounds like you did really well. Hope Monty is settling in at home too! 

I'm still here so no need to be freaked out lol........looks like ours is determined to make an entrance lol. 

Congrats again hun x :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Oh Well, that's another day almost over... I'm shattered! Is it just me or are the days just really long at the moment???

My discharge seems to have stopped being so snot like... My bump is still quite tender and my hips/back ache... Not to worry hopefully not too long now... Just had a nice soak in the bath...

OH just got in from work, shopping is ordered to be delivered tomorrow evening... DS's Christmas presents arrived today... That's all but 1 gift to arrive... So once OH has eaten his tea, we'll be checking the boxes... I've not done that yet as if DS had seen them open he'd have wanted to know what they were... So OH is gonna put them all in the loft as long as it all there...

Colsy ~ Congratulations!?!?! What a lovely name... At least you felt as though the Hypnobirthing & Yoga helped, that's one advantage...

Anyway, best make OH feel wanted, I feel so outta sorts, kinda weepy, but tired and fed up too... Think being stuck in the house is now starting to take it's toll, as I don't do it as a rule...


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Colsy!! What a lovely name for your little boy :) I'm glad you felt that hypnobirthing helped you :) I felt the same - even though we didn't have the birth we planned, the background that hypnobirthing gave us really helped!

Aimee-Lou - fingers well and truly crossed that these hourly contractions are something starting!! So exciting :)

Eswift - go you for being so organised for Christmas, I'm seriously impressed :lol: I hope things start happening for you soon :hugs:


----------



## sam76

Congratulations Colsy, well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maffie_sMan

I hope this is the right place to post. Maffie has a baby boy, Noah, at 0155 this morning, weighing in at a healthy 7 Ibs 9 oz. Mum and baby are doing well. 

It wasn't an easy attempted induction (are they ever) and Maffie went for nearly half of it without any pain relief except for a TENS machine. In the end after a massive effort she was taken for an emergency C-section. 

I'm so proud of her, having endured a really tough time. And Noah too, who is beautiful, obviously taking after his Mum. Thank you all for the friendship and support you have shown Maffie and I'm sure when she is home she will be on here to give you the full gorey labour story.


----------



## Maffie_sMan

I didn't realise I couldn't post links yet; do a search for ed_o_brain on the flickr website. (Don't forget to click the 'people' radio button). Noah's picture is the top one in that photo stream.


----------



## florabean1981

HUGE congratulations to Colsy & Maffie on the arrival of your little boys :) Can't wait to hear more about them :) :hugs:

The boys are now well & truly ahead! 51 boys & 45 girls so far. :thumbup:


----------



## eswift

Florabean ~ You're doing a great job at keeping chck on all these babe's... Well Done...

Maffie ~ Hope you and babe are home soon, OH sounds like one very proud Dad; Congratulations to all the family... Bet you're glad the pregnancy's all over now, let the fun begin!!!

Ok, I know I said we were gonna check the Argos order, guess what; yep, it's all still sat in the livingroom... I ended up feeling so urgh, achey & tired; so I went to bed; OH just forgot it was there... LOL yep, he got watching tv... Oh well at least none of the bag's are open... Only job to do today is clean the fridge if I can motivated to do that...

I had such a rough night, I'm feeling shattered; I'd still be in my pit zzzing if it wasn't for morning sickness and needing feeding! My bump was so sore, achey and painful most of the night; and nothing! Feel as though I'm having horrid period pains... So I'm still trying to stay hopeful... Sunday, would be a good day for babe to show up as OH is not at work then... DS breaks up for half term today... So it's gonna be all go next week, I'm praying for a couple of PJ day's as DS is still choked full of cold... (Wishful thinking!?)

Have a good day all...

Lots of positive labour vibes being sent to all waiting for the big event!?!?


----------



## MrsO29

Well girls guess what??!!

Since I woke up this morning they are every 5 minutes lasting 50 seconds and are just as sore as I remembered!
They seem to be coming thick and fast which I suppose is normal since it's my second but I thought I would have more time. Still haven't finished packing my bag!!!

My mum is on her way up to take my dd to school, and my hubby is on his way back from work. I am away to phone the hospital.

I just hope this is really it!!

:hugs:

(just had another one, wow, they hurt even more when I am sitting down!)


----------



## eswift

Mrs0 ~ Good Luck Girl!?!? Hope all goes well...


----------



## sam76

huge congrats to maffie!!!!!!!!! well done
goodluck to mrs029 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ohh good luck!!

Im feeling really hormonal today.. OH has managed to get a couple of days work [YAY!] which could become on going!! so so happy! BUT woke up this morning checked his banking and hes missing 150! job center havent paid him for over a month, and have decided to pay him 100 instead of the whole lot they owe him.. not a happy bunny! Last payment was 11th sept. We had alot planned this weekend now cant do anything.. like normal! 

And i feel such an idiot!! i thought dexter was 9lb5oz!! but on his birth sheet he was 9lb6oz.. how could i make a mistake like that?! not knowing how big my baby was! =[ Really also not liking being at home on my own with two kids, im shattered! want my bed!

Dexter seems alot harder to look after then taylor was, he hates being put down! =[


----------



## helz81

Big congratulations to *Colsy* and *Maffie* on your boys!!

*MrsO* good luck hun, smooth and easy labour vibes for you,but please send them back when your done with them!! xx

LABOUR VIBES for us all..I don't think theres anyone on here that won't want them now?!

Im confused with my body again..what the hell is it playing at?! Bloody show 10 days ago then nothing. Losing plug but nothing..loads of braxtons but no pattern forming..another 30mins of constant period style pain yesterday evening then nothing. :wacko: Normal bowels one day to being so constipated I was sat on the loo in absolutle agony the next to having the runs the next!? :shrug:


----------



## helz81

:hugs: Taylorsmummy, don't be so hard on yourself,your hormones will be all over the place xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im feeling really down today dont know why..

iv just burnt all my fingers making bottles up while dexter is screaming and taylors wanting my attention, then my neice is here [had her all week!] asking me over and over what does dexter want. i just burst into tears, my hand hurts and i cant cope with dexters crying today. OH aint back til 5, im so tired aswell. im going bed this afternoon and putting kids to bed lol =[ I was so looking forward to going cnema with OH tomorrow but now cant afford AGAIN =[


----------



## aimee-lou

Good morning everyone, 

Good Luck Mrs O - Hope everything goes ok for you all. :flower:

Congrats to Maffie too....and thanks for the update Maffies_Man! Sounds like it was a real hard time so well done to all three of you! x

Well I'm officially bored now - I had a bit more of what I can only assume is plug last night (kind of the same texture as aspic) and feel very achey and tender all over the bump. Apparently I was 'flipping like a salmon' in my sleep last night which woke hubby up but I don't remember lol :dohh:

Carrying on the decorating today and maybe a quick trip into town to pick up an oil-filled radiator for the nursery. It looks so much better now that it's all white rather than depressing slate blue that it was before! Going to paint it white and yellow so that it's all nice and bright :happydance: 

Hubby and I have another bet going....I reckon Sunday, he reckons I'll need the sweep I have booked on Wednesday at the hospital. We will have to see. Still have a few more days though lol. 

Anyhoo...sausage sarnies are calling me so I'd better go. Bubs is really active this morning and I'm taking the time to actually watch and feel the movements while I still have them. We're dying to find out the sex now....went and bought a snowsuit and we really like all the boys clothes- is this a sign?

Have a good day ladies......and as I'm now officially overdue I'm off to have yet another clary sage bath after brekkers! That's my 4th lol......does anyone else find that RLT brings on 1 big contraction!? lol

xx


----------



## Eala

Maffie - huge congratulations to you and Mr Maffie on the birth of your son!!

MrsO - ooh, exciting times! I hope everything goes smoothly for you :hugs:

Aimee-Lou, Helz & Eswift - sending loads of labour dust your way! Come on little bumpkins, we're all excited about meeting you! :lol: :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Can I just say......eeeewwwwww!!! :sick: 

Just went upstairs to get changed and found the biggest 'puddle' of jelly. Me being me I stuck my finger in it to figure out what it was......:dohh: Oh well will serve me right.....going to assume that it was part of my plug again as it was clear, jelly-like and the colour of very very pale turkish delight (browny-pink). Hubby is now well chuffed and wants to go for a 5 mile hike to see if we can get this LO out today....personally I'm all for a nice afternoon out before that! lol

:blush:

Have a good afternoon ladies....I'm off to go order my sewing machine! :happydance:


----------



## jo_79

Congrats to colsy and Maffie on your boys :) 

Good luck MrsO 

Aimee that sounds like when my plug came out, was rank lol I never seen mine when i had my 1st so was a bit shocked when it all came out like that all at once.


----------



## eswift

Aimme-Lou ~ Sounds like you had a show love, that was the only sign I had of labour with DS... Had that at 5am and had babe in arms by 11.56 lunch time... Hopefully, it won't be long now...

TaylorsMummy ~ You're allowed to feel hormonal, you might be taking on too much by having you neice too... A toddler and a new baby is alot to handle anyway, without extra's... Having money worries won't help, it's a shame about the cinema trip; but it is good news about your OH getting work, even if it's only for a couple of days... Fingers crossed it turns into something more regular...

So far I've cleaned the fridge, baked some buns and just finishing off babe's cape this afternoon; I've got the hood to do... Other than that everthing's sorted, we're having cottage pie for tea...

OH is on another long shift today, my Nanna has taken to calling me every day to see if babe's here, as have a couple of my friends... Mum's stopped now LOL Other than that nothing, not even a few tightening, BH or any discharge... Morning sickness I've had... Just bloody restless and bored... Oh well, I gonna decorate the buns after watching cold case...

Have a good afternoon all...


----------



## jlosomerset

Hello girlies, bumps & babies:flower:

Thanks to Jo for updating you all for me, your a star x

I am pleased to finally be able to say that my, not so little, man arrived on Tuesday at 3.03pm 9lb6oz!!!!

I started having some pains at 6.30am on Tuesday but carried on and did the school run before heading off for my planned monitoring at MAU, I put my bags in car just incase!!

Will do a full birth story when I can but short version is that I had a very natural, calm delivery just just gas and air, only pushed for 8 minutes and he was out, no crying so I thought something was wrong but he is just very chilled:cloud9:

Unfortunately for me things went downhill after that and after 3 hours I was in theatre with a spinal block having my placenta manually removed:cry: It was a very scary experience thats for sure, got back to labour room just after 7 and had to be monitored til just after midnight when I got moved to ward.

Stayed in Wednesday so they could monitor my blood loss and temp for infection and came home yesterday lunchtime:happydance:

Aidyn is a dream to feed and has still barely whimpered, my back is still sore from the spinal but other than that we are good and :happydance: my milk has come in today:happydance:

Have severe baby brain to other things may come back to me:dohh:

Hope you ladies are all good and congrats to the other new mummies and lots of labour dust to everyone else x


----------



## Kte

Congrats to Maffie and Colsy

Good luck to MrsO

Aimee - Hope things get moving if your plug has come out

Eswift - I am the same, aches and sometimes period type pains, a tender bump and a few niggels and night but nothing more than that, 

I've had no serious twinges or plug or anything, really want LO soon tho, due date is tomorrow. My sis text to say she had been up worrying since 3:15am that I was in labour so I have told her off and told her to chill as there could be hours, days or even weeks left!! I also reminded her I would actually tell her, I dunno what she is thinking x


----------



## colsy

Quick question, gels: where abouts on the BnB site are we moving to once we've had our babies?

*Maffie*, fab news to hear your littl'n has arrived


----------



## bonfloss

Huge congrats to Maffie and Colsy. I have missed loads as hardly on now - no time!! Can't believe my due date was tomorrow!!
xx


----------



## florabean1981

colsy said:


> Quick question, gels: where abouts on the BnB site are we moving to once we've had our babies?
> 
> *Maffie*, fab news to hear your littl'n has arrived

Baby.Love set up this thread in the BnB Groups section. :) There are a few of us who've started using it already :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/198700-bumpkins-babies-chat-thread.html


----------



## panda97

Hey girls - it's a week until my due date for me. 

No signs of anything imminent. Just trying to get the flat sorted etc and back hurts a bit. It's great seeing the pics of babies and good luck to those with due dates today and those who are over due - lets hope there's some movement over the weekend!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for the re-assurance girls. I kind of thought that it was at least part of my plug :thumbup: - not expecting anything to happen any time soon but hopefully before wednesday! 

I have had a lovely afternoon. Hubby and I went to pick up my brand new sewing machine.....it's lovely! A little bit more expensive than anticipated as I bought a few bits of material etc as well but got some gorgeous material to make some bits for the baby (bedding etc to start with lol). 

We also splashed out a little bit and got a Mamas and Papas travel cot and mattress....2 combined were £74 as they have an offer on the cot (was £60, now £49) - really chuffed as this was our last big purchase. Can't believe how expensive their highchairs are though! 

Off out in a minute to walk the dog then spaghetti for tea! Yummers! 

Hope everyone is ok and that others are having a few more signs than we are!


----------



## harmonybunny

Big congratulations to Colsy and Maffie:happydance:
Eswift: +12 days!!!! Yikes, i really hope i don't hold off that long!
MrsO: Wishing you the best of luck, hon.:hugs:

Well, i'm 40 weeks today!!!!!!! The LO had definitley done some dropping in the past few days but still no loss of plug or waters yet. I've had horrible niggly period cramps with lots of tightning every 20 mins or so for most of the day so i guess i'll see how it goes. I've been trying everything to get him on the move, we're now lovingly referring to our efforts as "Operation Evacuation!"


----------



## harmonybunny

Aimee-Lou: I hope things start to progress quickly for you, hon. Congrats on the sewing machine though, i wish i could bloody operate one tbh. I was absolutely useless in Home Ec at school which is pretty embarrassing as my gran was a seamstress lol!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks harmonybunny.....so do I! Congrats on the due date too! :happydance:

I haven't used a sewing machine for years....but I've always wanted my own since I was little but never thought to buy one. I finally got my payout after my work case and hubby insisted that I spend some money on myself so this is my present to me! (Hubby is getting something but he's going to get it as a surprise - he deserves it!) 

Hubby has taken the dog out as I have come over all tired! it's weird...this happens all the time at the moment. I'll feel fine then 5 minutes later I'll be fast asleep or drowsy as anything. I will have a little nap before cooking tea! 

Anyway, I'm hoping that yet another bath will get things moving.....straight after FlashForward - at least we didn't miss that! lol


----------



## Kte

Evening all

well had a mini treck today on errand run and also keep clocking up the milage at the hospital. I started to get some light cramps and stich like feelings at the bottom of my bump. they were on and off for a bit, since about half three to about eight-ish. Bump is quite tender and sore too. I have been sat for a bit and they have eased off now though but I feel a little queasy and still get the odd twinge. I wish it were the start of something but worried I am over thinking it. At least it's something I suppose o just don't want to get OH over excited. :shrug: LO is enjoying a wriggle right now.


----------



## aimee-lou

Kte - sounds pretty much the same as what I get all the time. It feels abit like the muscles have been working hard to hold the baby up to me and I'll get really bad contractions in the car too. I think it's just the body getting ready - like you though I wish it was the start of something. And don't worry about OH - he will soon get bored of the twinges. My hubby can tell the difference between a kick, a twinge and a BH now lol! :blush:


----------



## samii

hello my baby was due on 12th october but came on the 18th october weighing 7pound 11 n half a little boy called maison :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Samii! 

Good morning ladies! 

My gosh I'm so achey! :wacko: I was up about 10 times in the night, I'm leaking something (no idea what?! lol) and bubs is kicking the living daylights out of me! Hubby is making me some nutella on toast :thumbup: so hopefully that should perk me up a little bit. Hubby had a 'rummage' again last night and he could feel LO's head and said I felt about 2.5-3cm dilated.......aren't I supposed to be in labour right now then? lol 

More decorating today....going to try to get the 2nd coat of paint done today, then it's just a case of assembling the furniture (cot etc) in due course. 

MUST REMEMBER TO PUT THE CLOCKS BACK tonight!!!! lol

Have a good day girls! xx


----------



## sam76

Congratulations Samii! well done xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eswift

Morning All...

I'm still here, was still up for breaki at 4am, went back to bed once OH left for work at 6ish... We've had a very lazy morning so far; I'm gonna get dressed then we're venturing out to McDonalds for lunch and by passing Aldi on the way back, didn't fancy running OH to work so I could have the car...

As I've got DS here, I thought if we take a very slow walk it will burn most of the day and maybe just maybe help babe get the hint to move out... 

OH was on last night that he's not nervous about the labour now, just kinda's want babe here already, so we can meet and get to know LO... He's figured that I've a right to moan as I've very little mobility, and have been stuck indoors on my own for weeks now; and he's decided that if he's so over the pregnancy now, then I must be well over it... LOL Bless him, guess he's been thinking...

Aimee-Lou ~ Hope something happens very soon Love...

Kte ~ Your sister sounds like mine, even tho she somewhere on a boat in the middle of the ocean somewhere, she's called me every day since EDD. Moaning that babe's still not here... LOL Only way I can contact her is via email LOL... Got her address saved on my mobile already and waiting to take a pic and send it, but missing a big part of the plan at the mo... Yep, the babe...

JLo ~ Glad to hear you're home and well, I'm hoping that my LO decides to show itself sooner rather than later... I'm so pleased that he's so chilled too, that must be a plus side with half term being here already... DS's headmaster sent the message home that he expects to see babe when they return to school a week on Monday... Even they're wittering LOL...

Colsy ~ Nice to see you're back, hope everythings settling well into babe's rountine...

Right, I'll pop on later; Off to get nagging DS now... Wish me luck, his hearings playing up something terrible since coming home from school yesterday!! Very selective deafness...


----------



## florabean1981

congratulations Samii :) 

Good luck to all those who are due or overdue right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Kte

Congrats Sammi :) 

Hello all, so what does happen if one our LO's are born when the clocks change?! :haha:

well still getting the period type pains and tightnings, I was worried they would have gone by the morning but they are still there (yippee lol) OH spoke to the next door neighbours who has a little boy just coming up to two and from what she can remember it's how she started. Don't get me wrong I know I could be like this for days but it's a start lol. I'm not letting on to family yet as I know they would drive me bonkers!

I got in there first this morning before my sis could wind me up lol 

Hope your all having a nice day, even if it is a wet one!! X :flower:


----------



## eswift

McDonalds was so quiet! DS sat outside with the dog, he shared his cheese burger with him LOL... Not sure whos got who where? LOL I tided dog up, he was sat happy waiting, DS went out made the lead longer; every time DS came in dog started barking LOL... Once they'd eaten DS came and told me he thought the dog had been hungry; as he's sat quiet now... I'd sit quiet too if I thought I was gonna get another cheese burger when DS came out again... LOL

We went to Aldi, got a few bits and pieces, DS then moaned all the way home about wanting the sweets I brought then and there... Argh!?!? Wish I'd not got them!

By the time we got home we were all absolutely soaking! The heavens opened! So we've got changed back into our PJ's and put the heating on! Dog's asleep under my chair on his bed right next to the radiator... Can hear the zzz's over DS on the playstation... Must have worn himout, he's only little... Bless... 

DS has a hot chocolate and I've a black coffee, once we've had them, I might just fill the dishwasher... How exciting LOL... Oh, finished the cape this morning; really pleased with how it's turned out... Looks ever so snuggly and warm... Now started a blue cardi to go with the sailors outfit I did... Nearly finihed the back already, guess I've been awake far too early this morning... 

OH called to say he's heading northwards again so shouldn't be too late home... It'll be nice to see him... DS thought OH had been at work over night as he was zzzing away when OH got in last night and was still zzzing when OH went to work this morning... Bless him..


----------



## MrsO29

Hi girls

Well he's here!!!

3 days overdue, I woke up at 6.30am with contractions every 5 minutes, went into hospital at 10.30am, Gas & air and 6 pushes later and out he came at 1.30pm.
Had a small tear and had to get cut, but it was fine. 

His name is Rory and he weighed 8lbs 4ozs.

Just away to give him a bath now, he's been asleep since we got back from hospital 4 hours ago!!
So far so good!!

Good luck to all still to go.


----------



## helz81

I'm still here too, only had to get up once,at 5am to pee!! Lost no more plug yet, had quite a big pain earlier this morning-bad enough for me to get on my ball to try ease it abit, nothing since. Me thinks my baby is just happy where he is! I'm slowly trying to get myself to accept that I'm going to go over due, then if I go before Wednesday it's a bonus! Aslong as I have him before kids go back to school 2nd November thats fine with me. I have this coming week with no school run or driving to do everyday (it's hurting me to twist round in my seat to reverse out of my drive).
Just come back from having my last haircut before the birth,I'm pleased with it,looks so much healthier having had a few inches chopped off and my outgrown fringe cut back in. Kids are playing ps3 so I might go relax in a nice warm bath for abit.


----------



## helz81

Aww congratulations Mrs0 :happydance: glad everything went well, I'd like your labour vibes please..sounds like a fab labour (as fab as labour goes anyway!) xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations MrsO - hope you're all doing ok! Very jealous lol 

Helz - at this rate there'll just be the 4 of us left sitting here twiddling our thumbs! lol 

I've had another load of :sick: -inducing gunk. This time with blood and everything. Baby feels like it's between my knees and I can't bend at all- just got myself stuck in front of the washing machine! :blush:

Hubby is making me a scrummy lunch.....feel everso spoiled! :cloud9:

Hoping it's not too much longer for all of us! Seems to be us Yorkshire Girls! lol :shrug:


----------



## dom85

aimee-lou said:


> Congratulations MrsO - hope you're all doing ok! Very jealous lol
> 
> Helz - at this rate there'll just be the 4 of us left sitting here twiddling our thumbs! lol
> 
> I've had another load of :sick: -inducing gunk. This time with blood and everything. Baby feels like it's between my knees and I can't bend at all- just got myself stuck in front of the washing machine! :blush:
> 
> Hubby is making me a scrummy lunch.....feel everso spoiled! :cloud9:
> 
> Hoping it's not too much longer for all of us! Seems to be us Yorkshire Girls! lol :shrug:

That sounds positive hun. I know everyone is different, but I had the same gunk and blood stuff just when my proper labour contractions kicked in and my waters went. 

Sending you lots of labour vibes :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Sammii and MrsO on the births of your baby boys!! That's wonderful news :)

I hope it isn't that much longer for the rest of the Bumpkins :hugs:

Just a short post from me, as Romilly is very unsettled today, so I'm replying in between hugs, changes and feeding :lol:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya gorgeous girlies

Finally 2 mins to myself to pop and say hello! Sienna or Minnie the Minx as i call her is having a nap in her swing :)

Aimee: sounds like you wont be waiting too much longer hun! A bloody show is a pretty good sign that things will get going x

Mrs029: congrats hun x

Helz: I love having my haircut and feeling all fresh and new... Enjoy your bath x

Eala: I hope Romilly settles soon hun... Sienna has days like that where all she wants is me and nothing else will do... xx

Right girls.. I might take the chance to get some bits done before i have a soak in the tub.. Got Most Haunted Live tonight so i am mega excited :D

Love to you all xxx


----------



## harmonybunny

Congrats MrsO and Sami:happydance:

Well, things are finally moving forward ladies. I think i may be in early labour:happydance: I went to the loo last night, had awful period pain and right there and then my plug come away! I was so shocked. Almost instantly the contractions started, coming 15 mins apart. I took some codeine and tried to sleep. I was up 12 times to pee in the night lol! Anyhoo, got up at 9 this morning and the contractions are now between 8 and 10 mins apart lasting 40 secs. Just had a nice hot bath and i'm now tucking into a box or cadbury's roses to keep my mind of the pain:blush: I've managed to cope with no more tablets since i took the codeine last night, don't know how much longer i'll be able to keep that up for though! Hopefully things are coming along nicely and i'll meet my little man soon:cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## harmonybunny

Aaaw, thank you hon. I just really hope that things are on the move and it's not a false alarm. I know that people lose plug and have pain for ages before the big day but i suppose that the regularity of the contractions and the fact that i'm now a day over due are plus points. My mum never had any show at all until she was in labour and her waters had to be broken for her too so we'll just wait and see i suppose xx


----------



## helz81

Oohh Good luck Harmony!

Aimee, that sounds really good, a bloody show *is* usually a very good sign things are starting..think my bodys forgotten what to do cos I had mine 12 days ago and still nothing :wacko::nope: I hope you have better luck hun.
I had a nice bath and had a huge braxton hicks when I was getting dry but thats it. I will end up in here alone I think :cry:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone....I really hope so as tbh I'm really bored of being achey and huge lol. :blush:

Good luck Harmonybunny! Lets hope he gets moving out soon! x

Helz - I'm sure he'll hurry along soon enough. I have been having almost permanent period pain all day and have had a few big contractions (expecting one in a couple of minutes tbh if we are to have a pattern.) Ive had so many false alarms though, I'm not sure what to do lol. 

S'pose I'd better think about getting us some tea! lol

The contraction never arrived! Drat!!! :doh:


----------



## sam76

Oohh Good luck Harmony, and huge congrats to MrsO!!!!
Goodluck to all waiting
babylove have a fab time this evening


----------



## Eala

Good luck Harmonybunny! I hope this is really it, and that everything goes smoothly for you!!! 

baby.love - thanks hun :hugs: I'm trying to keep in mind that the longer she's awake during the day, hopefully the better she'll sleep tonight :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

quick hello from hospital. Noah is wonderful. will post the birth story when home as it is a bit long annd dramatic. he loves boobies!


----------



## Kte

Aimee - is so annoying having no pattern, I'm with you on that, hope you get some regularity soon x

harmonybunny - good luck, it all sounds super positive x

my cousin is being induced today, she is only two days overdue!!!! I asked her sis if she is okay as it's not something I thought was normal unless there is a prob. Her sis said she had something wrong with the placenta and her baby boy is measuring small (my cousin never let on about this before so it's all a tad confusing)

lovely positive speedy labour vibes to is all xx


----------



## florabean1981

Congrats MrsO29 :) Have added Rory to the bumpkin list in 3rd tri too.

Boys are well 7 truly ahead now; 47 girls & 55 boys so far :happydance:


----------



## sam76

well done the boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHELL1983

Well im still hanging around waiting aswell i was originally due 27th Oct going by my dates but not really due till 5th Nov but iv never stopped following this thread so feel kind of attatched LOL
Feel like iv went thru all my pregnancy with the October girls-guess i'll b left behind real soon.
Had a growth scan last week as bump is measuring3-4weeks behind but baby is fine, the wee toot is on the smaller side but still within limits.
Bump is very achey, especially under my R ribs he seems 2 just get stuck there OUCH!!
Been getting period like pains over the last week+shooting pains in my legs+groins but no loss of plug or any other possible signs of labour.
Suppose im just more impatient reading about all u girls-iv still 11days till my due date so i shud b more patient i guess.
Would just like 2 say thank u before every1 disapears from here with their little bundles, although i havn't posted much i have really enjoyed following u girls as i have gone thru my pregnancy+will prob sneak back with uz when my 'Wee Toot' eventually arrives-even though i'll b a bit behind.xx:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

aww, good luck Shell :)


----------



## JMM

Hi all,
I finally found some time to get on here and let you know, I had my baby!!! Was due Oct 1st and what seemed like forever...8 days late on Oct 9th, I went into labour! I had my baby girl, Myra Kathryn, at home after 12 hours of labour: 9lbs 4oz and 21 inches. OH and I were so shocked as we had been pretty sure baby was a boy, but we are so excited and happy to have Myra here. 
My thoughts go out to all the October mommies/babies and for those of you who are overdue - I can totally relate! but get your rest and don't worry, babe will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Kte

Morning all, still the pains, they are coming on a bit stronger but still no pattern :dohh: no other signs either. 

*Shell* the more the merrier I say! My LO could still decide to show in Nov (please no!) but my journey has also been with the Bumpkins so I'm sticking with them x

Any news on *Eswift*? She normally posts quite early, hope she is okay.

Got to go sort the cats today before hospital visit. The silly things wouldn't come in yesterday once we let them out so I expecting to see 3 mogs feeling very sorry for themselves, wet and windy + cats = not good!! Bless them.


----------



## aimee-lou

Morning everyone! 

Well we've had an interesting night! I've had regular contractions since 6pm last night.......they got unbearable, 3mins apart lasting 1 minute at about 3ish and we headed for the birth centre to be told I was only 1cm dilated and to go home. I'm still here having managed a couple of hours sleep with the help of some anadins and a horlicks and some tea and toast. Still unsure as to whether this LO is going to make an appearance today lol...... guess we will have to see. 

Anyhoo, best be off (my mother has already tried to call......I'm not impressed! lol) to take some more painkillers :dohh: Wish me luck girls xx :wacko:


----------



## harmonybunny

Wow, Aimee-Lou i'm soooo excited for you:happydance:! I hope you have your little one before the day is through.

I'm just baffled and confused tbh. After nearly a full day of regular contractions they seemed to die off at about 9ish last night:dohh:!!! They returned at about 11:30 and have been painful but irregular ever since:growlmad: Aaargh, i feel like mother nature is messing with me, has she never heard of the dangers of pissing off a pregnant woman lol?!?!


----------



## baby.love

morning gals x

It wont be long now :hugs: sounds like these babies are planning their escapes to me x

Sienna is going in her cot tonight as she hates her moses, she likes space rather than being confined... unless she is being cuddled of course! 

I hope things progress today girls... thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Eala

Aimee-Lou - Ooh, things are happening! That's fab :) You sound like me with the contractions vs dilation. When I was examined at the hospital at about 7pm, having been having regular contractions since 8am, I was only 2cm! I hope things start moving well for you now! Here's hoping you and hubby meet your baby today!!

JMM - congratulations on Myra's arrival :hugs:

Fingers crossed for all the other Bumpkins whose little ones are still to make an arrival - I hope they don't keep you waiting for much longer!


----------



## NuttyJester

Hi, Thomas Edward born 21st Oct at 1:35am by emerg. c-section: he'd passed merconium, waters had broken 12 hours before, two inducements failed to raise a single contraction or dilate my cervix, or move it from posterior.

Home after 2 days (yey!) and feeling perfectly fine!


----------



## baby.love

Aww congrats NuttyJester xx


----------



## florabean1981

congrats JMM & nuttyjester!
good luck to thoswe in pain!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ok - we're still going- getting the contractions regular-ish (ranging 5-8 minutes) but I can't stop sleeping. I think I've woken up now after having slept through Wall-e and the Bourne Supremacy which hubby put on (granted he slept too). These contractions are getting sharper and longer lived though so I'm happy there's progress but it's slowed down by my resting. Hubby is occupying himself by making a 'kick-ass' chilli lol for when we get home/lunch today. I'm just sat here trying not to rush things and hoping that we'll get somewhere by 6pm tonight (5 hours to go) as that will be 25 hours in labour which is what my Mum had with me before they took her off to theatre....difference being she had by the point I'm at now had every single painkilller under the sun and was screeaming for an epi.....I've had 4 paracetamol and a lot of massage........feel fairly proud of myself lol. (I know there's still time for a quivering wreck to appear but my goal is to get to 6cm so I can get in that pool! Just wish I knew how much progress I had made!:dohh:

Anyway, I'm off for a wander around the house to try to stimulate my next contraction..........I've only just woken up and they are still a bit too spaced for my liking! :dohh:

Have a good one girls....probably wont be on again. xx

EDIT: Woohoo- 1 more contraction down lol....BTW in case it's confusing anyone, please ignore my facebook status. It's for the benefit of friends and family who we don't want to know until baby is here and safe. We're trying to get them off our backs as Sunday is normally phone call day! :dohh:


----------



## harmonybunny

Aimee-Lou: Let me know how the chilli goes, the OH just went out and bought ingredients for chilli tonight too lol! Great minds, huh!

Congrats to JMM and Nuttyjester:happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

harmonybunny said:


> Aimee-Lou: Let me know how the chilli goes, the OH just went out and bought ingredients for chilli tonight too lol! Great minds, huh!
> 
> Congrats to JMM and Nuttyjester:happydance:

Just had a taster and it's awesome! Hubby is fab at chilli's - I just can't get them right. Don't know how much I can eat of it but I will certainly be having a go - it's as nice as our local mexican restaurant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

Congratz Nuttyjester

Good luck Aimee :flower: your giving me some ray of light at the end of this irregular pain tunnel xx


----------



## eswift

Good Afternoon Ladies...

I'm still here, LOL Still incubating babe... 

Over the past 3 evening I've had a few tightenings, normally starting early evening, I go for a warm bath and then to bed LOL and then nothing until I wake for my pee trips during the night (It's getting harder and harder to get out of bed LOL) Then I wake up about 4 ish for breakfast...

I've been dragging DS and OH out and about this weekend, and still nothing!?!? My bump is massive, tender and still there... OH was laughing at me today, as I've been dragging them about all morning and still had to admitte defeat in the fish shop, I ended up sat on their stool... Couldn't stand any longer... Golly does my back hurt and my bump is so tight and tender...

LOL I'm so hopeful that something happens soon... Well the MW were wrong babe wasn't early, we're now 40+4 and counting... I'm back to see MW on Tuesday... OH is at work for 5am in the morning, so hopefully he'll get home at a reasonable time... I'm hoping that if babe doesn't show before Tuesday, OH starts work at a normal ish time as I really don't fancy being up any earlier than 4am... LOL That in my mind is early enough for anyone, even for breaki 1...

Sent my sister a pic of me today, I'd have expected to have sent her a pic of babe by now, so she got the closest thing... LOL... And she still called today... LOL OH tells me it definately his child, he's always 10 mins late... Babe is just doing a proper job... OH work college's said it's a good job, I'm carrying the babe otherwise babe'd would only ever be half cooked... LOL (either that or he'd have an 18 year pregnancy...) So, he's starting to get the flack now...

Aimee-Lou ~ Sounds like babe's gonna arrive shortly, good luck girl... Hope you have the water birth you've planned for...

Kte ~ Hope your cats weren't too sulky today, if you've had the rain we've had they wouldn't have wanted to go out... Mine have been curled up on the sofa zzzing most of the day...

Congratulations to all the girls who've had their bundles of joy... Let the hard work begin!?!?

For the girls who are due soon, hope you labours arrive without too much pain and on time... LOL... And for the rest of us who are still waiting lets get a labour dance going... LOL (even wondered today about getting the dance mat out and connected to the playstation! LOL not even sure I could do the bloody thing now... WOuld be a sight for sore eyes... Not even sure it would do anything, same as the long walk we had yesterday, did absolutely nothing but tire me out!)


----------



## florabean1981

i think its safe to say that the boy bumpkins have won, lol. 63 boys & 49 girls so far!


----------



## Kte

Must be a boy month, my cousin had her little boy today, they said he was small originally but he was 6 pounds odd lol she has called him Lucas. 

I have had my phone off most of today as my sister is still driving mad lol I explained in the Oct & Overdue Thread she sent me a message saying 'no baby news yet? If not why not?' drove me a tad mad to say the least!

still the same pAins, they eased off earlier but came back about 8:15, phew lol anything is better than nothing, let's hope LO comes before my next MW appointment booked in for Wed, I really hoped we wouldn't make that one and it would be her coming to visit me and LO at home!'

Eswift - glad your ok, was hoping babe had decided it was tome for you x the cats were much happier when we got to let them in, lots of cuddels, cat milk and bikkies did the trick!


----------



## eswift

Morning All!?!?

Oooo no Amiee-Lou message today yet! I do hope that means LO is either on it's way or is here....

I had a really uncomfy night's sleep but slept all the same; no drama's or pains; back at MW tomorrow... Really really didn't want to have that one... Means I'm definately closer to 41 weeks than 40 now... My bump is so solid, tender and just there - Now it's just in the wrong place... LOL found I had to use both hands to try and put my car keys in my pocket yesterday and still couldn't do it... Just gave in and gave OH the keys instead... When we got back to the car we all stood there looking at the door, me waiting for him, him waiting for me; DS just looking at both of us; until I said to OH well open the door then! LMAO he'd forgotten he had them... I still drive if I go in the car, since being pregnant I get travel sick? Never suffered with it before... 

Kte ~ Hope you LO decides to show soon too... I bet your sisters not the only one wanting babe here already... Know my sister isn't... Friends & family have all taken to calling and texting everyday, morning and night LOL... OH sister wouldn't even ask me, had to talk to OH to ask him why they'd not been told babe was here?! OH was gobsmacked! And was rather short and curt, if babe was here; you'd have all been told by now! Thought he was gonna slam the phone down... Never heard him swear after talking to her before, but he did yesterday... Families?!!? Just no pleasing sometimes...


----------



## helz81

AimeeLou where are youuuuuuuuuu lol

2 days left untill my little man is late. I am totally 100% FED UP already. I know I'm not over due just yet BUT I've had alot happen that made me all excited and led me to believe things were going to happen soon, I had a bloody show 2 weeks ago!!! Even the midwife I saw the same day it happened was really excited and was reassuring me that it never takes long for labour to start after that happening as it means the cervix has already started to dilate a tiny bit. Since then I've had green snotty discharge which I'm sure was my plug, but thats it! I'm starting to think my body doesn't know what to do :wacko: Maybe my contractions will take me by suprise and just start out of the blue. I'm seeing MW on wednesday and I'm kind of hoping I get examined to see what the heck is going on in there?!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies

Just popping by with some extra strength labour :dust: for anyone needing it!

Started my parenting journal today and already i am filling it with loads of pics of Si :) Its weird starting it as it doesnt seem that long since i was doing my preggo one.

Hope you all have a good day... :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Kte

Hello all 

Aimee hope your Lo is on their way / has arrived x

Well this morning I think I lost some of my plug :happydance: I never knew I could be so happy as seeing lots of green/yellow snot/flem like jelly gunk lol sorry. OH came into the bathroom as I was shouting I think it had gone, he didn't see it but said the room smelt the cheeky git!! I still have the pains, period type ones and I feel a little bit iffy can't describe it lol

Eswift - yeah my sis, family and some friends. I left the phone off for some peace and quiet and could fAce them better since my plug came out, not that I am telling them ;)


----------



## baby.love

ooooh Kte good luck hun :yipee:


----------



## Kte

baby.love said:


> ooooh Kte good luck hun :yipee:

thanks :flower:


----------



## helz81

Good luck Kte :happydance:

Babylove- it's really nice of you to keep dropping by here to see how were doing (mind you, think theres only me and Eswift left now? :wacko:) Sienna is beautiful :flower:


----------



## eswift

Hello?!?! Golly it really has gone quiet in here.... I'm sure it echo's in here now...

I'm guessing as there's been no Aimee-Lou, then her LO is definately here... Oooo I'm so pleased...

Kte ~ Sounds good reguarding the snotty yucky discharge... LOL I've had it for weeks and weeks and I'm still here; I hope the feeling off is a good sign that your LO will arrive very soon...

Helz81 ~ Hopefully if you're starting to feel as if your time is up, it soon will be...

I'm back at mw tomorrow, LOL never thought I'd be there... Mind I suppose there's a small chance I might not be... Have a feeling I will be seeing her though... OH is at work for 5.30am tomorrow, that's not too bad; compared to a 4am start I suppose...

My Mum & Dad called today, to tell me that the Maternity unit at the local hospital has fully opened today; so all's well for babe to come now as I can go there... LOL Mum there saying you can start pushing now, are you listening babe? And all I can hear in the back is my Dad panting away... LOL I needed it really, they're so funny at times...

DS's is doing my head in?!?! And we're only at the start of half term, so relieved it's only a week... He's argued with me over everything! I mean everything... Suppose he's as bored as I am... He wants babe here already, he was telling me today that he's hoping he's gonna be a good big brother... It's so not like us to be stuck indoors... Even without the car we'd have walked the dog into town; or to the local river you know just done anything to get out of the house... Instead he's played out under duress this morning, and played on the playstation all afternoon...

I went to sleep on the sofa for an hour, woke up with a start with him pushing his head into my bump; boy did it hurt; he wasn't too impressed when I told him off... Then he did it again 10 mins later when my eyes were shut... Told you he's pushing his luck... Not too sure what he was trying to do. He wasn't listening to it as he didn't have his ears to my bump, just the back of his head? Think he was trying to use me as a pillow...

Anyway, still now change; still here, still tender, still massive and still bored... LOL I've nearly finished the cardi I started yesterday, half a sleeve to do then sew it together, collars and cuffs to do after that...


----------



## Kte

I'm still here although hopefully not for too much longer! X This side of October please Lo!! I'm just making slow progress that's all lol 

Sometimes I am positive and can cope, other timed it drives me bonkers! I just feel like I need the loo all the time now!


----------



## jo_79

Still no Aimee?? Oooh she's definitely got to be in hospital having baby!

Really hope things progress soon for you Kte, Eswift and Helz :)


----------



## jlosomerset

Evening ladies:flower:

Sending you all lots of positive vibes to get these bubbas out before the week is out, they must all be lazy boys:baby:

Seems strange that this time last week I was still pregnant and thoroughly hacked off, all I can say is he was worth the wait, typing as he is snuggled up on me:cloud9:


----------



## Eala

Ooh, can't wait to hear from Aimee-Lou, I hope everything has gone well!

Kte, helz and Eswift, fingers and toes are well and truly crossed that you don't have too much longer to wait!


----------



## Eala

Ooh, can't wait to hear from Aimee-Lou, I hope everything has gone well!

Kte, helz and Eswift, fingers and toes are well and truly crossed that you don't have too much longer to wait!


----------



## helz81

I really appreciate you girls who have already got your babies popping back in here, your support means alot!! Especially as it's so quiet in here now.

AimeeLou, hope everything has gone great for you and you are too busy cuddling your baby to come post on here, I'm dying to know what flavour you have had!! x

Eswift and Kte, any news from you two?


Nothing here really. Had abit of clear stringy stuff when I wiped after going for a wee this morning and more braxtons than usual but I'm not getting excited. Due tommorrow but I know I'm going over :wacko:


----------



## baby.love

All babies that are overdue or fully cooked please make your way to the nearest exit .. Thank you x​
Morning gorgeous pregnant ladies :flower:

I hope you are all well

Aimee: I hope you are currently sat cuddling your baby x 

Bless you girls left here.... I wont stop posting in here until everyone has had their babies x

Lots of hugs to you all and seeing as i like you all here is some more labour :dust: xx


----------



## Kte

I so far just feel totally normal today, typical, knew I shouldn't have got my hopes up!

Got to go sort the cats out soon I miss my mog cuddles

OH leave will run out soon so he will get hardly any time with LO :cry: this sucks so much, we won't have any holiday to have any family time until Aug 2010. I just feel like I have done something so wrong somewhere to not be allowed to enjoy this time. I know at the end of the day the main thing will be having LO here safe and sound so I hope they will be. I hope it doesn't mean I have to be induced either as that means more hassle as I will need to go back to the original hospital which is miles Away and will cost us more money than we can afford. it's five a day here already by at least we can share that cost with his mum. I know I have no control over it but I feel so damn useless.


Helz- hope you don't go too far over, I'm only +3 but it's driving me mad

Awh just getting a doggy cuddle, animals can be so sweet

X hugs and labour dust to you all


----------



## florabean1981

hey ladies... still no news on aimee???

good luck to the\rest of you who are still waiting. hope people\arent driving you too crzy with the 'is the baby here yet' messages?


----------



## dom85

I'm dying to find out what Aimee had and the name! 

Hope everyone else isn't waiting too long. 

5 days left of October, I wonder how many more bumpkins will make their appearance?!


----------



## dom85

I'm dying to find out what Aimee had and the name! 

Hope everyone else isn't waiting too long. 

5 days left of October, I wonder how many more bumpkins will make their appearance?!


----------



## eswift

Good Morning All!?!?!

Just a quicky...

Charlotte Helen Gladys Swift, arrived this morning at 9.35am; delivered at home (2 midwives) weighing 7lb12oz...

She's adorable! OH was at home too, woke up at 3am, told him at 4am he wouldn't be going to work; he called maternity unit at 6.30 (when my waters broke, missing the carpet in the livingroom) at midwife arrived here for 7.30am... I had my tens on from beginning to end and no other pain relief... That's about all I can give you for a birth story...


----------



## baby.love

Congrats eswift... and wow well done you :flower: x


----------



## baby.love

Erm ladies if you have Aimee on your FB i suggest you check her status :wohoo:


----------



## dom85

Congratulations!!!


----------



## baby.love

eswift i have added your Charlotte's details to the bumpkin chat thread x


----------



## jo_79

Congratulations Aimee and Eswift :)


----------



## panda97

Hey girls - I'm still here and no signs. I wonder if i'll make it to be an October mummy or whether i'll be a November sparkler! 

Got a MW appointment tomorrow.


----------



## panda97

...and BIG congratualtions Aimee and Eswift!! xxxxx


----------



## Maffie

Hi all not had much chance to get online as only got home fro hospital sunday night.

Congrats to all who have had their babies. I'll write my birth story when ive not got Noah on my lap. It was ridiculously traumatic and poor oh was so worried about losing us both as my intubation was a little complex and unexpected. Ive never seen so many doctors, midwifes and anaesthetist in one room.

Hope to catch up soon


----------



## Kte

I saw Aimees post but this phone was super slow!! 

congratz to Aimee and Eswift xx :happydance:


----------



## helz81

Oh no I don't have Aimee on my facebook! No fair! lol Congratulations anyway :thumbup:

Congratulations Eswift! :happydance: another one down!

Pandas- yay, someone else in here still!

I'm either having my erm 'clear out' or I've just eaten too much spicy food cos I've had the runs 3 times so far today!! Nothing else to report apart from the usual tightnings.


----------



## littlekitten8

Congrats to all the new mummies!


----------



## jlosomerset

Congrats to eswift and aimee, well done ladies x x 

Lots of labour dust to those still waiting, come on babies!!!!


----------



## sam76

Congrats to eswift and aimee!!!!! Well done xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eala

Huge congratulations to Aimee and Eswift!!! That's wonderful news :hugs:

Come on Bumpkins, time for the rest of you to make an appearance too!! :D


----------



## florabean1981

CONGRATULATIONS eswift & aimeelou! :) 
Lots of new bumpkins to add to the list, lol. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening ladies, 

First off, thank you for all the congratulations! I wasn't on a normal ward so couldn't respond to anyone. Drew wrote on my facebook page and told me all about your replies so thank you so much. 

We've just got home (about an hour ago) and we're already settled at home - so nice to be home! Earl is a star and I couldn't have asked for him to be any better (the midwives were all besotted!) He has slept so soundly and hardly cries....and is so alert that everyone is taken aback by him. 

I'll post a proper birth story when I get a chance but some vitals for you.....

Earl Francis Fleming
born 12:06pm on October 26th 2009 
Weight - 9lb 6oz (cringe!) 

Contractions and labour lasted a total of 42 hours from start to finish! Active/established labour for 10 hours! Didn't quite get the water birth but used the pool for about 5 hours and only had G&A - Drew said it made me sound 'posessed' :shrug: but didn't use anything for last 2 hours so last part of labour and pushing him out into the world was completely au naturale and quite possibly the most painful experience of my life! Drew helped me through the entire thing and I could not have done any of it without him there. I am so proud of him - he has been my rock (and even got bitten on the last push :dohh:) 

Few more gory details to follow but I think you get the idea! lol :dohh:

Thanks again from the Fleming clan! :cloud9: We are literally on cloud nine! 

Catch you later everyone xx


----------



## amandas

Congratulations to Aimee and Eswift!!


----------



## helz81

CONGRATULATIONS Aimee, I've been dying to know what u had and what they were called!!! Glad your home safe and sound xx

Well, thats it, stick a fork in me I'm done! 40 weeks today, c'mon baby get a shift on, I'm fed up of waiting!!


----------



## bonfloss

Massive congrats to Aimee and Eswift and your families.
xx


----------



## Bingers

Congrats to Aimee and Eswift and fingers crossed the remaining bumpkins put in an appearance sooner rather than later! Can't beleive Phoebe is already two weeks old and really pleased that she is back up to her birth weight which was 9lb12 so no easy thing!


----------



## florabean1981

Aimee, what a lovely, important sounding name! :) Hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## helz81

Seen midwife..good news,although I'm not getting excited, I'm 4/5ths engaged :thumbup: so slowly, he's making his way down to the exit. Midwife said although 4/5ths isn't alot,it is great news cos this is my 3rd baby and with other babies you don't tend to engage atall untill just before labour starts or in labour. C'MON BABY!!!!


----------



## eswift

Helz ~ Hope it all happens soon!

Aimee-Lou ~ Congratulations Girl, you've done really well for yourself...

My Little Madame in one hungry little girl! LOL I've managed the last 2 days on about 2 hours of sleep..

We're all doing really well, mw been and seen; don't see her again until Monday... DS has been so excitable and yet bossy... LOL Don't you think you need to feed my sister... Being the main instruction... hehehe...

If you like to take a peak, click on the link to see my babe... https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=155844&id=777036803&l=28d55426b3


----------



## aimee-lou

Good evening everyone!

Thanks again to everyone - It's so nice to be home. I've posted a birth story for anyone who's interested. It's not as graphic as I thought it would be lol :-S

Earl is doing really well. MW is so happy with him that she isn't coming again until Friday afternoon!! He is feeding well, loving his formula and even managed nearly 7 hours sleep overnight! I think hubby tired him out by explaining the plotline of Casino Royale and the intricacies of the espionage system of the UK! He has however already had to have a couple of outfits taken out of his wardrobe as he's too big for most of his newborn outfits! 

Hope we're all ok......Can't believe October is nearly over, and that our Earl-ie baby is just 2 days old! Feels like he's been with us forever! :cloud9:


----------



## helz81

Awwwww Eswift and Aimee, good to hear xxx

Still waiting here...1 day over due, ah POOH. Fed up and wondering if it will actually happen??!!
Taking ds out on the riverbank sometime today to look for conkers,hoping the stroll will encourage this lazy monkey to move further down/start me off!
Off to read birth stories :thumbup: xx


----------



## Maffie

Hope the little one comes soon Helz!!! (come on baby)

Well i'm so enjoying being a mummy. Noah settles better during the day he's been a little windy so cries on his back. Just written our birth story too. Really puts a lump in my throat how it was going so wrong but I now have the best thing in the world.

We took Noah out yesterday as we went for a carvery, we got so many comments on his full head of hair!

BF seems to be going well and midwifes seem shocked at the amount that just flows from them. I could use them as weapons as they are triggered as soon as Noah cries. I've managed to get milk everywhere :rofl:


----------



## helz81

LOL at the boobs as weapons Maffie! I know what u mean though, remember it well!!
Just read both birth stories (yours and Aimees) and they are lovely xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

aimee hes too big for newborn? bless him! Dex was 9lb6 aswell and only just gone into 0-3 and hes a month old today [i forgot until now!! oh my wheres the time go!?] but newborn was getting abit tight lol and they were like 10-11lb newborn lol i love the name btw! x


----------



## Maffie

I didnt buy much newborn but its all too big. I had Noah in an outfit yesterday which was for upto 4 kilos and it was big.

All our 0-3 stuff is way too big for him.


----------



## aimee-lou

We have 3 gro's and 7 vests - the other 4 gro's that I bought are far too small as they are footed and only 50cm and he was 53cm when he was born and appears to be expanding by the day! Thank goodness for Mothercare and their oversized clothes......his 0-3 still look huge so no idea what we're going to do lol. Hoping that someone will go to next and get him some 0-1month stuff lol. 

We had a really good night again....really chuffed. We woke up at 4.30am (precisely 4 hours after the last feed), ate a full 2oz and then decided we wanted to be awake.....only took me about 20 minutes to convince him to go back to sleep right through til 8.30. I swear this child is a metronome for food! lol

We also love the Eagles..... made me well up as we were in the kitchen helping Daddy to make up a bottle (Earl likes to supervise these important things!) and 'Johnny come lately' came on. He just passed out so hubby got the camcorder out. We now have 2 minutes of him fast asleep while 'there's a new kid in town' is sung at him through the hi-fi. I bawled so much watching it back and feel emotional now just thinking about it. Just one of those movie-type moments that you couldn't have planned at all. 

Btw....is anyone else still suffering with bruises? I was quite 'heavy' on my feet, ankles and knees towards the end of labour and my knees and both ankles are still really sore and bruised right through to the bone in places lol. My back is also killing me. At least everything else is healing nicely.......I think - not that I can see down there yet lol. :dohh:

Have a good day ladies. We have a day at home to look forward to. No visitors, nothing! So we're going to test the pram works on our bumpy paths and chill out! So nice! :cloud9:


----------



## colsy

Aimee-Lou and Eswift, you've both just made me cry. I am very very emotional at the minute, and suddenly although I am ridiculously happy with our gorgeous Monty, I am also sad that our journeys together over the past nine months are now at a end for most of us. Sorry, Helz, that's not what you want to read is it, when you're feeling lonely in here - I do so hope your little one comes ASAP.

Does anybody else feel a little like this? Like the end of an era is in happening, but of course the start of something amazing is also happening?

I seem to get emotional at the same time every evening - I breeze through the day and then 5pm hits and I start to get a bit tearful. I think it's as the darkness comes in and suddenly we're all tucked up in our cottage and know that it's just the three of us, with no help or communication with others for the next few hours.

Our gorgeous boy is getting colic at night. I admit to thinking colic was simply a bit of wind that soon came out and simply led to a slightly grizzly baby. I believe it's one of those that, until you've experienced it with your own baby, is something that has little significance. I'm wondering whether any of my Bumpkin friends out there are also going through the same thing? From about 6pm, Monty gets really horrible colic, and there's nothing we can do to console him as he draws up his legs in shocking pain, screaming, balling his little hands into fists, and alternately arching and flexing his back. Some nights this lasts for just a couple of hours; other nights it lasts until the early hours of the morning. It breaks our hearts to see our gorgeous boy in pain - how can nature be so cruel to inflict this on a baby who isn't even two weeks old?

Sorry, girls, this isn't a very carefree and cheerful message. As you can probably tell, I'm not quite feeling myself today, and I just wanted to let a few of the old emotions out. I would really love to chat with some other Bumpkins who are going through a similar thing - it's hard for OH and I to be dealing with this alone.

Loads of love to you all - and please let's all stay in touch in the Bumpkins chat thread. Sorry, I asked this before, but could somebody let me know where the new thread is? Thanks.

xxx


----------



## colsy

*Maffie*, just wanted to say I love the name - Sebastian is our LO's middle name too.


----------



## Maffie

Colsy - Noah is suffering at night too, screams if he's on his back. So I seem to spend along time holding him and rubbing his back.

We get him weighed again tomorrow and im nervous as he lost weight while in hospital, but he seems t be gaining now he's home.

Didnt know we had a new chat thread set up, where is it??

Feeling stressed out as just found out OH has been knocked off his bike. I cant even get to the hospital :cry: I know he's not seriously hurt but feels so wrong not being there.


----------



## jo_79

Colsy and Maffie have you tried infacol with Monty and Noah?? Sam was really suffering but after having that for a few days he seemed loads better.

Aimee just looked at my newborn babygro's from sainsburys they're upto 56cm dunno if that would be any good for Earl?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

What a frigging day.. Had to go down the Dr's as my c-section scar has become infected :( it is so painful so cant wait for the antibiotics to work.... 

Helz: I hope Ethan doesnt keep you waiting much longer x

Girls the new bumpkin thread is in the Groups section near the general chatter bit x

Will catch you all soon xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone....I'm going to get some infacol in ready as our little gannet is eating so much and starting to show a few little symptoms of colic so we're getting prepared for that joy. 

Sainsbury's....ooh we're off there tomorrow. Thanks jo for the tip off. 

Btw, have I missed something.......where's Kte? I hope that everything is ok. I will check her facebook but with everything I'm kind of having to catch up on everything all the time lol. Not used to that lol :dohh:

We're officially on 3oz every 4 hours now! he's 3 days old and he's already can focus his eyes - I'm just amazed by him! Speaking of food it's 8pm coming up so best make up his dinner! Then time for his massage and bed (so Mummy can get in the bath as she feels grotty lol. 

Oh, also, we went out for a walk today and all 4 of us, Dog included, passed out for 2 whole hours this afternoon as we were worn out completely! lol......this could be interesting! Off to register the birth tomorrow - so exciting! 

Good evening everyone.....dinner time! xx


----------



## Kte

Hello :) 

I am still here Aimee, congratulations again btw xx : hugs: 

I am just popping on quickly, been in slow slow labour since Tuesday evening, about 11pm. my contractions have been all over the place, went from every 20ins down to every 5 mins, then they went up to every 10 And now I'm sat at every 15 :wacko:. I had no sleep Tuesday or Wednesday but managed to get broken sleep last night thanks to Mr Painliller! We'd was horrible as the only comfy position was stood up, I managed to sleep at about 5 am from sheer exhaustion. I have had a show and it keeps on coming and now I thinky waters are leaking as I keep looking like I wet myself, I had to do a quick crab walk across the kitchen so OHs mum didn't see!! :haha: So yeah, painfully slow!

Next time I'm back I hope it's better news! I can't log on when I am using the contraction counter on the phone as it wipes the record clean :dohh:

at least today at the moment I am in high spirits, yesterday I just wanted to ball my eyes out all the time! x

Labour dust to anyone who needs it ( or am I the last? Lol)


----------



## helz81

Hi Kte, no you're not last, I am, 2 days over due now and rediculously depressed and down :cry: Doesn't help that its a sad time for me with it being a year since I lost my mum. I knew it would be hard to cope with if I happened to be over due aswell but didn't think it would be this hard. I know 2 days over is nothing really but it doesn't feel like that.
Best of luck for your labour progressing, I think I'm going to stay away now untill baby decides it's time. See you on the other side! xxxx


----------



## Eala

hugs and labour dust for a smooth delivery for both Kte and Helz :hugs: I really hope you don't have much longer to wait!

Colsy, there are bits of your post I could have written. I dread night times, even though Romilly is actually settling fairly well these days. I think it harks back to the first week when we were having horrible trouble feeding, and nights were just endless frustration and tears. 

Romilly is a nightmare for getting wind up, and it causes her such discomfort. Thankfully though we've only had an occasional bout of true "colic" - I truly feel for you Colsy, with you dealing with that every night. We're still using Infacol, not sure if it's doing a whole lot, but gripe water just made her sick so seems the best thing for now.

baby.love - that's awful about your c-sec scar. I hope the anti-biotics kick in really quickly for you :hugs:

Romilly's still very unsettled today. The drops we got given for her oral thrush didn't work, so she's now on a gel - getting that into her mouth isn't a bundle of fun! If it clears it up though, I'll be happy. I hate her being in discomfort, it just makes me feel so powerless :(

Meh, onwards and upwards! Am meeting some friends for lunch today, so hopefully being out and about will settle her a bit!

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/198700-bumpkins-babies-chat-thread.html here's the link for the bumpkins baby thread for those who were looking for it.


----------



## Kte

Hello :) 

I am still here Aimee, congratulations again btw xx 

I am just popping on quickly, been in slow slow labour since Tuesday evening, about 11pm. my contractions have been all over the place, went from every 20ins down to every 5 mins, then they went up to every 10 And now I'm sat at every 15 :wacko:. I had no sleep Tuesday or Wednesday but managed to get broken sleep last night thanks to Mr Painliller! We'd was horrible as the only comfy position was stood up, I managed to sleep at about 5 am from sheer exhaustion. I have had a show and it keeps on coming and now I thinky waters are leaking as I keep looking like I wet myself, I had to do a quick crab walk across the kitchen so OHs mum didn't see!! :haha: So yeah, painfully slow!

Next time I'm back I hope it's better news! I can't log on when I am using the contraction counter on the phone as it wipes the record clean :dohh:

at least today at the moment I am in high spirits, yesterday I just wanted to ball my eyes out all the time! x

Labour dust to anyone who needs it ( or am I the last? Lol)


----------



## florabean1981

Kte & Helz, good luck girlies. :hugs:


----------



## eswift

Afternoon All!

Where do the days go?

Colsy ~ Have you tried a warm bath before bed, rubbing babe's back when they're face down across your knee, and then gripe water (or sommat like)? I know it's something that's so hard to watch. My HV back then showed me a massage to try on DS which helped ease his pain slightly.. DS suffered sommat horrid when he was little, CC (cheeky charlie) seems to be doing well at the moment (touch wood)... Early days tho...

Kte ~ Wow! Hope LO arrives very very soon... Gosh, there has been some bloody long labours... Good Luck Babe!!!

Helz ~ Hope your LO arrive very very soon too... As JLo said they're so worth waiting for...

Baby.Love ~ Sorry to hear you've ended up with an infection, hope the anti-biotics clear it quickly...

Maffie ~ Hope OH is home safe soon, Glad to hear LO is doing so well! Hope you're doing well too...

Hmmm we managed 5 hours of sleep last night!?!? Felt so good this morning! Beats the 2 hours the day before! CC is feeding very well, thank goodness, my Milk has started to come in now; which is a big bonus, although she does take some winding... LOL Seems to spitting up more now tho, think it's cause she keeps trying to use the nipple as a dummy LOL Lazy Little Madam!

I'm starting to wonder where all the time goes, I've had visits to do (trying to keep families happy), visitors here, OH to take to work so I can have the car, OH to collect so he can sleep, GP, MW and Registrar to see, shopping to do, washing, housework to try to keep up on and DS to keep entertained. Not sure if him being on half term has been a good thing or a bad thing... He's absolutely buggered... I'm so releived it's Saturday to tomorrow...

I'm so looking forward to DS being back at school Monday, being able to bimble about with CC in pram and dog in tow; in the morning to come home and play super Mum... Feel so well in myself compared to the pregnant me. I can bend, walk and within reason sleep...

OH has had some very long days, and bless not too much sleep. More than I've had, but I guess CC is impacting on everyone's sleep at the mo, OH as he's coming in late and DS as we're taking OH to work so he's having to get up early after late nights; back to normal next week tho (hopefully)...

OH had me laughing the other morning, he changed CC one morning at silly o'clock and he talked to CC all the time... LOL then this morning he was cuddling her whilst I was having a wash etc; there's not many females he could get away whispering sweet nothings too when in bed without finding himself in big trouble. She's got her Daddy wrapped around her little finger already.. He's gonna struggle on the telling off and guidance as she grow up... LOL...

Just when you think you can't love someone any more..... You fall in love all over again... I'm so in love with my OH!!!


----------



## Amberley

Hi Everyone,

Not been on here in such a long time - just thought I'd update on our new arrival.

Our Baby Boy was born on Thursday 29th at 8.48am. Labour was very quick - waters broke at 10.30pm - contractions started at 2am ish and was fully dilated at 7.30am.

No name as yet - he weighed 9lb 1oz - baby was too large to come out on his own so after pushing for what seemed like days was taken to theatre and was delivered via forceps.

Unfortunately due to the problems being pulled out he has damaged a nerve in his shouder/arm (brachial plexus injury ) which means he has little/almost no movement in his left arm :cry: But it doesn't cause him any pain - which I am happy about.

We start physio on it next week and if that doesn't work then there is an option as well for surgery - so will just have to go with the flow and try and help things along by stimulating it at home with excersies give... just glad he's out safely - I never knew the bond would be so strong so instant..

Sorry if I am now rambling...

Congratulations to all other new mummies and good luck to those waiting for their lo's.

X


----------



## florabean1981

Amberley, congratulations on your little boy. :) I hope the physio helps his arm get better & that also you're recovering & adjusting well to being a new mummy. :hugs:


----------



## harmonybunny

Hello, everyone! Just popping on to let you know that my little man has finally arrived:happydance:
Things were really rough for me and to be honest there are parts of the labour that my mind refuses to let me remember, i just shut down and cry. It's really confusing but the OH has told me he will fill me in when i'm feelng better and i'm more able to cope emotionally. 
I went into labour at 3am Monday 26th. I made it to 4cm dilated before going to hospital and was overjoyed that i hadn't taken meds and was allowed a water birth. So far so good. Anyways, all know is that by 3am tues morning contractions were coming thick and fast (i still hadn't taken meds) but nothing else seemed to be progressing. I had an internal and theyrealised that i hadn't dilated at all since the 4cm i had managed before! At this point my waters were broken and found to be full of meconium. Bang goes the water birth because now i had to be continuousl monitored. It was after this that my memory goes foggy. I remember that every contraction made the LO's heart beat decrease to the point that we were literally holding our breaths and praying to hear the next one, they were so far apart. The next thing i know they are taking blood from his head via my cervix, i'm having to try and stay still whilst having contractions that are 1 min apart and agony in order to have an epidural because i have to have an emergency c-section. I remember being utterly terrified and my OH trying to calm me although he looked like he was in as much pain as i was. I was whisked to theatre, crowded by a team of people and was hooked up to god know how many machines and iv's. My gorgeous little miracle was brought into the world at 9:38am on Tues 27th weighing 7lbs 1. We named him Murphy and he is absolutely gorgeous:cloud9: 
I later found out that my cervix refused to dilate, the little one had turned back to back, his head hadn't engaged and his umbilical cord was wrapped around his neck twice causing him to choke with every contraction! I also lost 1 litre of blood during delivery. His daddy and I are the most proud parents in the world though and even though it was a traumatic experience for us we would go though this ahundred times over just to have our little man:cloud9: He truly is our pride and joy and we will post pics as soon as i get a minute xx


----------



## florabean1981

gosh that sounds terrfying! I'm so glad you're both okay though & congratulations on the birth of little Murphy :)
Come join us in the bumpkin babies chat thread- it's in the BnB groups section. (or Kte has a link in her sig for it as well if that's easier?)

EDIT: here's the link for everyone to go to once you've had your babies ladies! :) https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/198700-bumpkins-babies-chat-thread.html


----------



## eswift

HarmonyBunny ~ Wow!!! What a story! Glad you are both home, safe and sound... Hope you are soon over the whole traumatic experience...

Amberley ~ Sorry to hear about LO's arm, hope the physio works...

To all the new Mums Congratulations... Can you believe it's November tomorrow! How long ago did our journey's start???


----------



## 321mummy2b

_There you go some updates from baby blue club.. 

October 1st
xTaylorsMummy (Dexter James) 
October 2nd
Sam76 (George James) 
October 6th
Florabean1981 (Harry George Arthur Lees) - 6lb9oz 
Charlottesma (?)
October 7th
Bailey4eva (Jake) - 8lb7oz 
October 11th
Dom85 (Brady Luke) - 8lb6oz 
October 13th
Littlekitten8 (James) - 6lb13oz 
October 15th
Britt1986 (Bryson Jeffery) - 6lb14oz 
October 16th
Anababe (Logan) 
October 24th
Mrs029 (Rory) - 8lb 4oz 

dont know how many of these you have already x (these are all births) x_


----------



## abigail_71

Hello lovely ladies! I am home with my little man. He arrived on 27th October (3 days overdue). I'd had a few niggly pains in the day on the 26th and had a sweep at 4pm when the consultant said I was already 3cm dilated. Waters went at 10.15pm and after an eye-poppingly painful car trip to hospital out he came at 2.28am so a very quick (& intense!) labour. 7lbs 7oz.

Delighted with my little man, although still stuck for names! The short list has got shorter but we still can't make a decision....lots of luck to those still waiting. x


----------



## Kte

My little girl Chloe Louise showed up on 31st Oct at 6;10 am weigh 6 14. OZ. 

Crazy 12 hour birth and forceps delivery in end, I will be posting details and pics soon xx


----------



## baby.love

Aww congrats girls xxxx Kte your Chloe truely is a Bumpkin baby x


----------



## eswift

Kte ~ Congratulations!?!?! Can you believe we've both had little girls? My OH's face was a picture when he found out, he told me; and even now he still keeps on about the look on my face when he told me, sheer joy! Was a little 'told you so'... LOL even had a conversation the week before saying that Charlotte felt better than Owen... See I knew!


----------



## Kte

eswift said:


> Kte ~ Congratulations!?!?! Can you believe we've both had little girls? My OH's face was a picture when he found out, he told me; and even now he still keeps on about the look on my face when he told me, sheer joy! Was a little 'told you so'... LOL even had a conversation the week before saying that Charlotte felt better than Owen... See I knew!

I'm just so stunned, I cant stop smiling and the happy tears are creaping in! I still can't believe it, I keep on having to tell myself 'I have a daughter'!! It feels so natural that she is OH's but /i just can't get it into my head I am her Mummy :cloud9:

OH broke into tears when they told us she was a girl, it was the best moment of my life.


----------



## florabean1981

huge congratulations Kte! My sister is called Chloe too :)


----------



## soontobemom

just on quick to say that baby Emily was born on 29th of October at 9.34 am weighing 7lbs 9.5oz. we are home since saturday doing well.


----------



## jo_79

Kte said:


> My little girl Chloe Louise showed up on 31st Oct at 6;10 am weigh 6 14. OZ.
> 
> Crazy 12 hour birth and forceps delivery in end, I will be posting details and pics soon xx

aww well done; lovely name too lol my daughter is also Chloe Louise!


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Kte - what a beautiful name! :hugs:

Congratulations to all the other bumpkin Mummies and babies :D


----------



## Kte

Thanks all, and congratz to any new mummies I missed x

OH chose Chloe pretty much as soon as I said I was pregnant and Louise is after my middle name :) I hadn't heard the name until we chose it lol but I have to agree and everyone comments on how nice the name is x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

im sooo broody still =/ =/ no idea why! i feel like iv been robbed of a newborn baby =[ he was weighed today at 4weeks+6days at 11lb7oz! hes so good though atm, he slept from 11pm till 5am today! =]


----------



## aimee-lou

xTaylorsMummy said:


> im sooo broody still =/ =/ no idea why! i feel like iv been robbed of a newborn baby =[ he was weighed today at 4weeks+6days at 11lb7oz! hes so good though atm, he slept from 11pm till 5am today! =]

Earl was the same as your Dexter when he was born....i.e. on the large side! .... and he put on last week (intrigued to see this week's now as he just keeps eating lol). I don't feel like I've been robbed of a newborn but I know what you mean. People keep commenting on how big he is (even had a nurse at the hospital ask me if his weight was because I had GD? - couldn't decide if that was polite or not as it wasn't as if she was the nurse who booked us in, she was just popping in on us!) 

I am certainly not broody though.....hubby is already talking about 'when we have number 2'. I have already said that when we decide on that I'm getting booked in and knocked out in advance of all that pain (it's all still a bit raw lol)


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

lol Earl is such a cutie! how big was he born? Dex was 9lb6. Yeah i didnt mean robbed of a newborn but i ment how big he is. I keep looking at weight size on 0-3mths and worry he is going to be out of them pretty quickly! although they are massive on him lol.

Yeah pain is stil really raw but i think my birth was quite good apart from the tear.. think i would do it again just have the pethadine/gas n air earlier lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Snap - 9lb6oz and he put on 1.5oz in his first week (weighed on Monday) so he's about 9lb8 now I reckon. Sounds like you have a very healthy and happy little munchkin there though! 

The 0-3 months are massive on him but the newborn just don't fit....he looks like he's wearing a windsock sometimes lol.

I didn't have any pethidine - Just gas and air and a long time in a birthing pool. I think the MW's weren't expecting him to be quite so big and let me go without really considering his size (torn membranes and his injury would suggest I should have been slowed down a little bit in the pushing stage) but still....I know that the complications I suffered this time will stop me from even being allowed to do it again in the same way.....not sure whether or not I'm sad about that or now. :shrug:


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

aww bles him and you =[

With DD i had forceps and episiotomy, and she got stuck, she was [only] 8lb15! so they induced me a few days early because they said he was going to be nearly 10lb! im dreading if we have anymore there going to be huge! im shocked that Dex didnt get stuck tbh, but i was pushing for just under 2 hours. I could feel he struggling to get through my hips and it KILLED. i had spd too so that didnt help =[


----------



## littlekitten8

Aimee-Lou I know what you mean. I'm really nervous about having the next baby because I'm petrified that the baby will get stuck again and we will lose it this time (James was having pretty major drops in his heartrate and when he was born his blood gases werent great). I said to OH yesterday that I think I might go for an elective CSection and he told me I worry about things too much!


----------



## jlosomerset

Ahh girls, things dont always run like that, fortunately!!
DS1 was 7lb12 born, but he was ventouse delivery, which meant I had to be cut, because he heart beat kept dropping dangerously low and he needed oxygen on delivery.
DS2 was a dream to deliver, 3 pushes and he was out, 7lb1, no stitches:happydance: very quick recovery.
Aidyn, 9lb6 also, I was only pushing for 8 mins:happydance: and only had 2 stitches!!
If it wasnt for the retained placenta after his birth would have been very straight forward too.
Think the thing is to not think about it too much, no 2 births are ever the same.
:hugs:


----------



## Kte

I agree with the fear of another one, I was in a birthing pool at first and progressing really quickly, technically Chloe should have been born on 30 th but I was at pushing stage and she got stuck. They gote out the pool after eveything slowed down, I need OH to help me complete next part of story but all I can say was it was horrible as they tried to speed up my contractions, I was in souch pain I missed a big chunk of what happened but then after several medical opinions they realized she was stuck, they thought I was being lazy and not pushing right! I ended up in theatre, had a cut and forceps delivery.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

you know when they cut you do they numb you? when i was cut with DD i obv had an epidural lol.. this time i couldnt feel tearing?! but im guessing id feel being cut? they threatened me with being cut and she started getting the stuff out but i refused lol i was more scared of being cut the pushing him out


----------



## helz81

Hi girls, just nipping on quick to let you know I had my beautiful Ethan Lewis last night, 3/11/09 at 9.20pm :happydance: a healthy 8lb 15.5 :cloud9:

Didn't go to plan atall,didn't get anywhere near my planned water birth OR home birth! BUT looking back at it now I'm kinda glad things worked out the way they did in the end, it's a long story,I'll fill in details tommorow,I'm just so knackered right now. I'm totally floating on cloud 9 right now, he is amazing, I can't stop stroking his little ead,it's sooo soft and smells delish lol


----------



## jlosomerset

Helz, well done, another big boy to add to the bumpkins:happydance:
Told you he would be worth it in the end:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

congratulations Helz!!!! :hugs:

Neferet just had her little boy as well. 2 more boys! :)


----------



## Maffie

Congrats Helz, they do smell gorgeous dont they. Just smelling Noah can make me cry.

Noah got a parcel delivered yesterday, is little nanan sent some new clothes was lovely opening him a present. 

I am feeling a bit worn out as yesterday Noah didnt sleep but he's done much better tonight. I slept all evening and mum watched him even though he was content playing in his crib. He's sleeping through between feeds better too. Although he has the odd off day.

MW came yesterdy and he's gained another 120g so he's not far off his birth weight now.


----------



## baby.love

:yipee: Helz congrats sweetheart... That brought a tear to my eye knowing that he is finally here. 

Neferet: congrats to you too x


----------



## lindak

Hey ladies , I havent been on much over the last couple of weeks. Hope you are all well and congrats to all the new arrivals xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Zac is going to be 4 weeks on sunday I cant believe it time goes so quickly. 

Hope to see you all over in the baby club section soon xxx


----------



## Kte

Lol just digging up old memories here :haha:

Hope all are okay :flower: :hugs:


----------



## MissMegs

Hi

I'm due 17th October and on team :pink:


----------



## littlekitten8

Megs hunni this was October 09 bumpkins. There is another one for this year somewhere. Sorry hun.


----------



## baby.love

Holy cow! this does bring back some memorys & what wonderful ones they are :)

I cant wait to do it all again :lol: xxx

:hugs: to all my bumpkin girlies & your gorgeous babies xxx


----------



## colsy

Hello ladies, just wondering whether any of you ever look in here. I don't know what made me think of the Bumpkins - just some random 'I wonder what you're all doing' kind of thing  Love to hear from you xxx


----------



## dom85

Wow, how are you, I remember you!

I put a thread up a while ago, January I think to see who was still around and there were quite a few.

I'm expecting again which is so exciting. Hope things are good with you!


----------

